# Audi TT RS



## tt3600

*CONFIGURATOR NOW UP AS OF JULY 2017*

http://www.uk.audi.com/uk/web/en/models ... coupe.html

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Brochure Price List*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi ... celist.pdf

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Performance  *
------------------------------------------------------------------------------



















------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*YouTubers videos*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_2017 Audi TT RS Coupé 2.5 TFSI quattro (8S) 400 HP 0-100 km/h, 0-100 mph & 0-200 km/h Acceleration_





_Audi TT-RS: The £60,000 Supercar?_





_NEW Audi TT RS Track Test_





------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Press Reviews - Updated 10/12/2016*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*EVO 4/5 *
http://www.evo.co.uk/audi/tt-rs/18262/a ... -price-tag

*Auto Express 4/5*
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/96 ... -rs-review

*AutoCar 3.5/5*
http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/aud ... %A9-review

*AutoCar group test vs Focus RS and AMG A45*
http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-c ... group-test

*Car andd river Instrumented Test*
https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/20 ... est-review

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Various colours - Updated 26/11/2016*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nardo grey, solid - Free










Catalunya red, metallic - £550










Glacier white, metallic - £550










Mythos black, metallic - £550










Daytona grey, pearl effect - £550










Ara blue, crystal effect - £775










*Ceramic brake option*

OK l found out the weight saving if you buy the £4695 ceramic brake option.

The TT RS gen 2 weighs 35kg less than the gen 1 RS with s-Tronic.

With carbon brakes you save a further *12kg so a total 47kg lighter than the gen 1 *rs with s-tronic.


----------



## leopard

I don't think you'll see this to at least 2017,same goes for the VW GOLF R 400.

I don't reckon Audi will see it as a priority as the mk3 is hardly selling like hot cakes at the price they originally thought it would sell for,so a more expensive model might be a bit of a languisher.

Edit.

There was also no mention of it at Frankfurt which doesn't bode well.


----------



## Toshiba

RS is released around the 30 month mark just before the face lifts start to appear. For the TT and A3 the RS division has little to do on the car as its uses the same platform as the rest of the range. So the only question would be where do they want the power to be.

The RS is also used to kick start or restart sales interest in the model. This is part of the 3 phases the model goes through. Base, S and the RS. Then come the limited or value editions too. MK2 had the SE followed by the BE early on which is also common for all Audi models.


----------



## sherry13

So Leopard - has this tickled your fancy?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard

sherry13 said:


> So Leopard - has this tickled your fancy?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Not as much as being tickled with a feather [smiley=jester.gif]

The wait is going to be the determining factor,I remember the torture what was the new TTS,so all I can say is ...watch this space.....atm.

Edit:

It's about time you showed us your new steed....

Edit,Edit
Just realised you have. :lol:


----------



## sherry13

I think that's it - I just would not have the patience to wait for it, especially as i think toshiba is right and it won't be until Geneva next year.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpudZ

And the extended waited post launch for the deals....


----------



## tt3600

Toshiba said:


> The RS is also used to kick start or restart sales interest in the model.


So that will be next year then


----------



## leopard

tt3600 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> The RS is also used to kick start or restart sales interest in the model.
> 
> 
> 
> So that will be next year then
Click to expand...

I'll put money on it that it won't


----------



## Toshiba

I believe the plan was dealers will be ordering their cars soon... with expected delivery next year :wink: (a little birdy told me at the weekend)...


----------



## leopard

Well if that's the case at least it's good news amongst all the turmoil,however I won't withdraw my cash out just yet.


----------



## tt3600

Toshiba said:


> I believe the plan was dealers will be ordering their cars soon... with expected delivery next year :wink: (a little birdy told me at the weekend)...


Good news, will you be first in the queue? :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

I think that was the hint from AUK, but i don't think so.. 
Then again i never actually plan these things i just end up walking out with an order form i never expected to have signed..

I'm thinking MP12c and just keep the TT for the daily grind, the wife rolled her eyes and left the room when i mentioned it. Thats not a "no you can't", right??


----------



## tt3600

New video of TT RS in camo !!

Sounds dirtier


----------



## leopard

Not hanging around this time either!


----------



## Mr Trophy

love the back break


----------



## sherry13

Do you think those are the headlights for it (daytime running) or are they they ones from the Sport? I would have thought they would stick with the "claw". Looks...fast!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## no name

I'd be really interested to see what this has over the TTS aside from the meatier engine.

There is def room for improvement handling wise.


----------



## SpudZ

Very true. Although, if you'd driven the TTS in isolation, you'd be more than happy. I had the chance to do a review on the new Honda Type R yesterday and was blown away by the handling - It's simply in a different league.


----------



## leopard

++1

The Honda has set the ring record for a FWD car at 7:50mins.Pretty impressive.I see Audi have failed to mention anything about the TT


----------



## Sweetz

leopard said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> The RS is also used to kick start or restart sales interest in the model.
> 
> 
> 
> So that will be next year then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll put money on it that it won't
Click to expand...

Agreed!


----------



## no name

I don't care how good the Honda is, looks like a Max Power feature car, that wing.... :lol:


----------



## SpudZ

Yes the looks are very subjective! But, if you're a 30 something (going on 18) look what I'm driving, hammer the twisties type merchant then you're going to be in GTI heaven. As soon as you lift off, you're given the full aural waste-gate experience..

Horses courses..


----------



## jaybyme

Strange that Honda managed such a good lap time with the Civic, but in every magazine test it's been much slower than both the Megane and Leon.
Regarding the new TTRS, I'll bet that it's at the Geneva Motor show, and will be released as quickly as possible to compete along side the M2.


----------



## leopard

I wouldn't read too much into it.There are rumours the Honda was tuned,ran on slicks,had beefier brakes etc,much like the Seat did.

Also I don't think BMW have too much to worry about


----------



## SpudZ

Also Honda have advised not to expect much more than 5k useful miles from the fronts..  which probably explains its circuit pace.


----------



## Leegaryhall

would you really want to bat about in a Civic? don't think id get that special feeling i get like when in my TTS.
Not really interested in whats quicker than me in my TTS, i know i have a decent car that looks and feels special and i wouldn't swap it for ANY hatchback in the world (although did come close to buying an RS3 !!)


----------



## kmpowell

tt3600 said:


> New video of TT RS in camo !!
> 
> Sounds dirtier


Am I the only one thinking that sounds like a 4 pot? :?


----------



## powerplay

kmpowell said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New video of TT RS in camo !!
> 
> Sounds dirtier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one thinking that sounds like a 4 pot? :?
Click to expand...

Sounds just like my RS... so yes, you probably are :lol:


----------



## tt3600

The third generation Audi TT RS was spotted recently stretching out at the Nürburgring to make sure everything will be in order for the model's launch next year.

We've seen plenty of still shots with a more evolved prototype in these past few days showing many production-ready body parts and now the vehicle is back in a new spy video providing a better look at the range-topping TT model which will continue to have a 5-cylinder 2.5-liter turbo engine. Sources close to Ingolstadt have suggested the engineers will make some additional tweaks to the engine and squeeze more than 400 PS (294 kW).

All that power will obviously be channeled to a quattro permanent all-wheel drive system and it is believed the new TT RS will be available only with a dual clutch transmission. This hardware arrangement will enable the model perform the 0-62 mph (0-100 km/h) sprint in approximately four seconds en route to an electronically capped 155 mph (250 km/h). Audi could decide to offer an optional performance package raising the limiter to somewhere in the region of 174 mph (280 km/h). In addition, there also might be a higher-performance Plus version with more power, but that will likely come later during the model's life cycle.

In terms of design, we already can tell it will look significantly more aggressive than the TT S thanks beefier front air intakes, muscular bumpers and the typical RS quad exhaust. Added into the mix are those chunky wheels hiding enlarged brakes while a lowered sports suspension and some interior cabin upgrades are also on the agenda.
It won't come cheap that's for sure, since a €60,000 starting price is plausible taking into account the warm TT S kicks off at €49,100. Look for a public debut in March 2016 at the Geneva Motor Show, so an online reveal could occur as early as February.

http://www.worldcarfans.com/11510171002 ... nrburgring


----------



## leopard

There are a couple of things with this report that don't sit well.

Firstly- "Typical RS quad exhaust",since when ?

Secondly-The price,60k euro is £44k at current rates,which makes it ~£6k cheaper than the outgoing mk2 RS + :lol:

It doesn't figure so I wouldn't hold my breath on the strength of this report as it's too speculative.Too many mights, coulds and maybes. I still think that early next year is laughably optimistic,you've only got to see the lead up to the TTS for that one.


----------



## datamonkey

leopard said:


> "Typical RS quad exhaust",since when ?


That's what I thought. Bit suspicious!



leopard said:


> Secondly-The price,60k euro is £44k at current rates,which makes it ~£6k cheaper than the outgoing mk2 RS + :lol:


The price could be true. Companies don't price cars internationally with direct currency exchange rate conversions, rather "tailor" the price for each market individually. In other words the RS could be 60k Euro's in Germany and £60k in the UK.


----------



## leopard

datamonkey said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Typical RS quad exhaust",since when ?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. Bit suspicious!
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly-The price,60k euro is £44k at current rates,which makes it ~£6k cheaper than the outgoing mk2 RS + :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The price could be true. Companies don't price cars internationally with direct currency exchange rate conversions, rather "tailor" the price for each market individually. In other words the RS could be 60k Euro's in Germany and £60k in the UK.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure.If it was priced at 60k euro then it would obviously be an advantage to import from a European broker as I can't see this model being cheaper than the outgoing model.Look at current mk3 models for that (ignoring inflation)

£60K sounds more like it and the equivalent euro in Europe.I think the whole article needs a refresh and a better automotive journalist at the helm.


----------



## datamonkey

leopard said:


> I think the whole article needs a refresh and a better automotive journalist at the helm.


Agreed.


----------



## powerplay

Article obviously written by someone very comfortable with having not a clue :roll:


----------



## tt3600

Remember a chap called "Hans" on here.

Well he's posted a render of what the TT RS will look like.

Liking it 

http://www.worldcarfans.com/11511151010 ... his-render


----------



## leopard

Remember this is just speculation  ,but based on the render it looks promising,even the yellow he's used on this looks good !

The trouble being that there isn't alot of noise coming out of Germany on this which still makes me think it's a while away yet.....Unfortunately.


----------



## datamonkey

Also this sketch from Fourtitude, which is basically the same as above...

Looking sweet!


----------



## ROBH49

That looks the mutts nuts.
I can`t wait to see the real thing in the flesh, but guess I will have to wait awhile doesn`t look like it going to be released anytime soon.   .

I won`t one now, so hurry up Audi pull your finger out. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Templar

datamonkey said:


> Also this sketch from Fourtitude, which is basically the same as above...
> 
> Looking sweet!


The double vein lower air vents look like a strong possibility looking at the recent RS3 and Q3RS front bumpers.


----------



## datamonkey

Templar said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also this sketch from Fourtitude, which is basically the same as above...
> 
> Looking sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> The double vein lower air vents look like a strong possibility looking at the recent RS3 and Q3RS front bumpers.
Click to expand...

Yeah I hope you're right as personally I think the vents on the yellow render look too close to the Sport/TTS if they end up like that...


----------



## Tom82

datamonkey said:


> Also this sketch from Fourtitude, which is basically the same as above...
> 
> Looking sweet!


If this is close to the real thing I'd swap my TTS in nano second. And I'd probably go for the yellow!!


----------



## datamonkey

Tom82 said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also this sketch from Fourtitude, which is basically the same as above...
> 
> Looking sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> If this is close to the real thing I'd swap my TTS in nano second. And I'd probably go for the yellow!!
Click to expand...

Haha, I think I would too and I've not even been a fan of the Mk3 styling so far... Though these renders are tipping me over the edge!

I'm thinking I'd like my RS in Samoa Orange, Suzuka Grey or a light metallic blue.


----------



## Templar

Think the yellow will only be an option on the TTS, like it was on the MK2 unless you wanted to pay the individual price of several ££££'s.
Hopefully there will be a couple of nice colour options for the MK3 TTRS.


----------



## tt3600

Calling it now. March 2016 reveal.










That's quite a bit of competition right there 










Audi appears to have high hopes for the 2016 TT RS as the model has been spied being benchmarked against the Lotus Evora, Mercedes-AMG A45, and the Porsche Cayman GT4.

Since the drivers were forced to travel up and down the same roads before swapping cars and repeating the trip, our spy photographer was able to snap dozens of photos when they stopped to take notes during changes. As a result, we can see the high-performance model will have a sportier front bumper, honeycomb mesh grille inserts, and lightweight alloy wheels that are backed up by a high-performance braking system with "RS" branded calipers.

This particular prototype isn't production ready, but previous prototypes have shown the model will also have a new rear bumper and a dual exhaust system.

Audi is keeping specifications under wraps but the model is expected to use a turbocharged 2.5-liter five-cylinder engine. The output remains mystery but rumors have indicated anything from 375 bhp (380 PS / 279 kW) to more than 401 bhp (407 PS /300 kW). If the latter figure pans out, it is believed the car could accelerate from 0-62 mph (0-100 km/h) in four seconds or less.

The TT RS is expected to debut at the 2016 Geneva Motor Show before going on sale later that year.

http://www.motor1.com/spy/59730/2016-au ... ayman-gt4/


----------



## leopard

Nice find !

They haven't chosen the best colour for this,perhaps this is their intention to keep it stealthy.

It'll be interesting to see what engine they end up with as I read somewhere that the 2.0ltr was still being considered. .


----------



## swanny78

It's a digital visual distortion pattern made to confuse eyes so it's difficult to make out full features. Many modern camouflage kit have a similar pattern (army etc)


----------



## tt3600

New clip? Quite a long one.


----------



## Templar

Sounds like they're keeping the 5 pot engine then. Going by previous form the engine, running gear and power will be the same as the RS3 and I'll be suprised if it's any different this time round.


----------



## SpudZ

Here's hoping....


----------



## Arne

Looks good!

But I think I have seen those alloys before, andt that's not on an Audi....?


----------



## ReTTro fit

They are Audi wheels, there RS6 alloys r









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## CiLA

In my country without problem order these wheels on 8S ...


----------



## .nayef

leopard said:


> Nice find !
> 
> They haven't chosen the best colour for this,perhaps this is their intention to keep it stealthy.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what engine they end up with as I read somewhere that the 2.0ltr was still being considered. .


Nope, 2.5 with 400HP, My salesman showed me the internal documents up to 2018.


----------



## leopard

.nayef said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find !
> 
> They haven't chosen the best colour for this,perhaps this is their intention to keep it stealthy.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what engine they end up with as I read somewhere that the 2.0ltr was still being considered. .
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, 2.5 with 400HP, My salesman showed me the internal documents up to 2018.
Click to expand...

Did these documents show when it was going to he officially released ?


----------



## datamonkey

leopard said:


> .nayef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find !
> 
> They haven't chosen the best colour for this,perhaps this is their intention to keep it stealthy.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what engine they end up with as I read somewhere that the 2.0ltr was still being considered. .
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, 2.5 with 400HP, My salesman showed me the internal documents up to 2018.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did these documents show when it was going to he officially released ?
Click to expand...

He could tell you. But then he'd have to kill you :wink:


----------



## leopard

A classic "cloak and dagger" case then :wink:


----------



## Templar

400 bhp...very doable but I'd be surprised if it's any different to the current RS3 tbh. Would be nice for Audi to be unpredictable for a change and give a shot in the arm to the TT.


----------



## Arne

ReTTro fit said:


> They are Audi wheels, there RS6 alloys r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


You are very right. They looked a bit different on the picture of the RS, but I see they are the same.

I am a bit curious to what they will chose as the standard alloys for the RS though.


----------



## powerplay

Arne said:


> I am a bit curious to what they will chose as the standard alloys for the RS though.


They'd better not be the same as the ones on the RS3, coz they are shite :lol:


----------



## tt3600

Looks stunning!

*Next-Gen Audi TT RS Debuting With OLED Taillights*










A few lucky journalists had the opportunity to take a look at the rear-end of the upcoming Audi TT RS at CES 2016. Included in the high-performance sports car's rear are a set of advanced OLED taillights.

With the M4 GTS, BMW became the first manufacturer to offer OLED taillights in a production car and depending on when the new TT RS launches, it will become the second car to bring such technology to the streets.

For the new TT RS, the OLED lights will be offered as an optional extra and, as the video shows, they also offer a new design compared to the inner part of the regular TT. Given the rapid development of automotive lighting technologies, OLEDs will probably be the next big thing, following in the footsteps of traditional LEDs.

OLED stands for Organic LED and, unlike traditional LED lights, OLEDs are surface lights and allow for more advanced designs.

Beyond its new lights, reports claim that the new TT RS will be powered by the same turbocharged 2.5-liter five-cylinder as the current RS3 Sportback. However, power is expected to be lifted from the 362 hp of the RS3 to 395 hp. Available with a dual-clutch transmission and all-wheel drive, the new TT RS is tipped to only accelerate from 0-100 km/h (0-62 mph) in just 4 seconds.

Video: 




http://www.carscoops.com/2016/01/next-g ... -oled.html


----------



## tt3600

Our friend Hans again.

Audi TT RS to have 395 hp from five-cylinder 2.5-liter turbo?

New details are starting to emerge about the Audi TT RS scheduled to come out in the first half of the year.

A user of the Motor-Talk forums posted an interesting piece of information that he managed to find out from a dealer representative after attending a meeting at quattro GmbH. It seems the range-topping TT is due to be unveiled in the following months and will continue to be powered by the turbocharged five-cylinder, 2.5-liter engine. In this newest application, the motor is said to develop 395 horsepower sent to a quattro AWD setup likely only through a dual-clutch gearbox.

In terms of performance, expect the 2016 Audi TT RS to run the 0-62 miles per hour (0-100 kilometers per hour) sprint in around four seconds and top out at an electronically-capped 155 mph (250 kph) top speed. Should there be an optional performance package, the limiter will likely be bumped to somewhere in the region of 174 mph (280 kph).

In addition, a TT RS Performance (replacing the TT RS Plus) is expected to debut next year with 415 hp (420 PS).

Until then, the regular TT RS will reportedly be unveiled in April, so it won't show up in Geneva. Deliveries will likely kick off in the second half of the year at a starting price substantially higher than the TT S that begins at $51,900 in United States and €49,100 in Germany.

Special thanks go to Hans for sending us the tip and render.

http://www.motor1.com/spy/60365/audi-tt ... m=27&tmm=1


----------



## tt3600

Not seen this before but maybe old?


----------



## noname

Lord..How to legally steal money!
Power at least 395 of course but was obvious, can't be less than a RS3 and the front grill seems compatible like in the mk2, easy to change for who likes it!


----------



## SpudZ

tt3600 said:


> Not seen this before but maybe old?


Chrome wheels.... How so not 21st century :?


----------



## leopard

Perhaps they've " blinged " it up for those who can't decide between this and a Merc 

Not too sure on the front grill surround,it's starting to take on the look of a fancy barbecue :lol:

EDIT:

RS = " Rotisserie Special "


----------



## noname

I don't see the rear spoiler...


----------



## leopard

ManuTT said:


> I don't see the rear spoiler...


I'm kind of hoping that it won't have a stuck on spoiler or at least will be an option ,I like the retractable one better.


----------



## noname

Before was standard, option was the normal spoiler


----------



## david.beeston

tt3600 said:


> Looks stunning!
> 
> *Next-Gen Audi TT RS Debuting With OLED Taillights*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.carscoops.com/2016/01/next-g ... -oled.html


Damn. Am I going to regret ordering a TTS within just a few months :/


----------



## leopard

david.beeston said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks stunning!
> 
> *Next-Gen Audi TT RS Debuting With OLED Taillights*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.carscoops.com/2016/01/next-g ... -oled.html
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. Am I going to regret ordering a TTS within just a few months :/
Click to expand...

Yeah probably.

But a tail light does not maketh a car


----------



## david.beeston

leopard said:


> david.beeston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks stunning!
> 
> *Next-Gen Audi TT RS Debuting With OLED Taillights*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.carscoops.com/2016/01/next-g ... -oled.html
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. Am I going to regret ordering a TTS within just a few months :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah probably.
> 
> But a tail light does not maketh a car
Click to expand...

I don't know. The current ones are a bit meh, but those RS ones are kapow! I wonder if they'd retro fit?


----------



## noname

Yes like the front lights..if the connector is the same,it's done!
The electronic is always inside the light..but start to save money!! Ahaha


----------



## leopard

I find it strange that all they're focusing on(Audi) at the moment is the lights.

Considering its supposedly going to be out in a few months time where's the ring times,the build up and the fanfare.

The way it's being portrayed at the moment has me thinking it's all show and no go :?


----------



## ChrisH

tt3600 said:


> Not seen this before but maybe old?


Yes it is quite old: Autobild.de dated 28 Oct 15


----------



## ReTTro fit

I don't think you'll see a RS on the road till 2017

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ChrisH

ReTTro fit said:


> I don't think you'll see a RS on the road till 2017
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


I think production will start mid-summer.


----------



## tt3600

Let's hope the TT-RS is better sorted then the new RS3. This review slams it but loves the MK3 TTS and can't wait for the MK3 RS.


----------



## Templar

tt3600 said:


> Let's hope the TT-RS is better sorted then the new RS3. This review slams it but loves the MK3 TTS and can't wait for the MK3 RS.


Let's hope so ay.. ;-)

A few of us forum members who's test driven the RS3 have been left disappointed, the only things I really remember the extended drive was the intoxicating high rev downshift crackles and the seats. A bit too refined for me and needs sharpening up and making it a little more hard-core.


----------



## tt3600

I have a bad feeling the TT-RS will get the tacky RS3 silver inserts around the exhaust :x


----------



## sherry13

The RS3 hasn't been well received critically and quite a few of this forum's users have been scathing.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## billyali86

I had the new RS3 for a few months (just traded it in for an M4)

Was a brilliant car IMO, had a TT RS before it. Unfortunately I just didn't bond with it the way I did with the TT. But if you haven't driven I suggest you give it a try, especailly one with the sports exhaust.

Despite some of the reviews there is still a fair bit of demand for the car, my car that I traded was bought by someone within 24 hours of being on sale

Keeping eyes peeled for the MK3 TT RS, reckon it will be an aswesome car if the TTS reviews are anything to by. Might be too small for however due to my son.


----------



## ChrisH

billyali86 said:


> I had the new RS3 for a few months (just traded it in for an M4)
> 
> Was a brilliant car IMO, had a TT RS before it. Unfortunately I just didn't bond with it the way I did with the TT. But if you haven't driven I suggest you give it a try, especailly one with the sports exhaust.
> 
> Despite some of the reviews there is still a fair bit of demand for the car, my car that I traded was bought by someone within 24 hours of being on sale
> 
> Keeping eyes peeled for the MK3 TT RS, reckon it will be an aswesome car if the TTS reviews are anything to by. Might be too small for however due to my son.


Why did you swap it for an M4 then with the RS coming out soon? Isn't M4 quite a lot more like 56-60k last time I looked?
I see the new M2 is priced at 44k so this is a good indiction of what the TT RS should be as a base price, of course after the usual packs and wheels are added it will be 50k of more.
I see on Carwow that there are no discounts available at all on the RS3.


----------



## leopard

....but there are on Orange Wheels and probably bigger discounts available at the dealers if you sniff around.

https://www.orangewheels.co.uk/enquirie ... ls/new.htm

Got to say,a M4 is a big step up in size compared to a TT.

You can also get the M4 with ~ 18 % discount if you search hard enough.


----------



## ChrisH

leopard said:


> ....but there are on Orange Wheels and probably bigger discounts available at the dealers if you sniff around.
> 
> https://www.orangewheels.co.uk/enquirie ... ls/new.htm
> 
> Got to say,a M4 is a big step up in size compared to a TT.
> 
> You can also get the M4 with ~ 18 % discount if you search hard enough.


1.5k is not a lot on the RS3. Yes I know M4 has big discounts not seen one below 56k though.Have you driven one?
The M2 is good value with 360 bhp and a decent spec and lots of M4 bits, but you cant compare its looks with the TT, IMO.


----------



## leopard

ChrisH said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....but there are on Orange Wheels and probably bigger discounts available at the dealers if you sniff around.
> 
> https://www.orangewheels.co.uk/enquirie ... ls/new.htm
> 
> Got to say,a M4 is a big step up in size compared to a TT.
> 
> You can also get the M4 with ~ 18 % discount if you search hard enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5k is not a lot on the RS3. Yes I know M4 has big discounts not seen one below 56k though.Have you driven one?
> The M2 is good value with 360 bhp and a decent spec and lots of M4 bits, but you cant compare its looks with the TT, IMO.
Click to expand...

Chris,you're not looking hard enough,more homework for you,me thinks 

http://www.coast2coastcars.co.uk/car-quote/

I have driven the M4 on more than a few occasions and they can become quite a handful on a bumpy b road,especially if it's like weather we're having at the moment and unless you've had your name down for an M2 it's highly unlikely you'd be able to get one until 2017/18 which will help them retain value  No chance of a discount on one of those.

Don't forget 1.5K for the RS3 is just a starting point,you'll get more...


----------



## ChrisH

leopard said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....but there are on Orange Wheels and probably bigger discounts available at the dealers if you sniff around.
> 
> https://www.orangewheels.co.uk/enquirie ... ls/new.htm
> 
> Got to say,a M4 is a big step up in size compared to a TT.
> 
> You can also get the M4 with ~ 18 % discount if you search hard enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5k is not a lot on the RS3. Yes I know M4 has big discounts not seen one below 56k though.Have you driven one?
> The M2 is good value with 360 bhp and a decent spec and lots of M4 bits, but you cant compare its looks with the TT, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Chris,you're not looking hard enough,more homework for you,me thinks 

Not interested in RS3, I drove one and found it very old fashioned (as are all A3 models) v's TT Mk 3

http://www.coast2coastcars.co.uk/car-quote/

Yeah Coast2coast are good for quotes


----------



## leopard

leopard said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....but there are on Orange Wheels and probably bigger discounts available at the dealers if you sniff around.
> 
> https://www.orangewheels.co.uk/enquirie ... ls/new.htm
> 
> Got to say,a M4 is a big step up in size compared to a TT.
> 
> You can also get the M4 with ~ 18 % discount if you search hard enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5k is not a lot on the RS3. Yes I know M4 has big discounts not seen one below 56k though.Have you driven one?
> The M2 is good value with 360 bhp and a decent spec and lots of M4 bits, but you cant compare its looks with the TT, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris,you're not looking hard enough,more homework for you,me thinks
> 
> http://www.coast2coastcars.co.uk/car-quote/
> 
> I have driven the M4 on more than a few occasions and they can become quite a handful on a bumpy b road,especially if it's like weather we're having at the moment and unless you've had your name down for an M2 it's highly unlikely you'd be able to get one until 2017/18 which will help them retain value  No chance of a discount on one of those.
> 
> Don't forget 1.5K for the RS3 is just a starting point,you'll get more...
Click to expand...

I should rephrase this:

Quite a handful on a bumpy road when pushing it,otherwise they're a lovely GT car with nearly unrivalled A to B capabilities on the right road ie fast A roads.


----------



## billyali86

I managed a 3 grand discount on rs3 when I ordered in June. Got more for the car than I paid when I traded it in


----------



## suffeks

so the motor has not changed in the new RS3? what is it, CEPB?

if the new ttrs is getting 400hp, and after a plus version with 420hp, they must be putting on a bigger turbo? i can see it hitting 450 easily with a tune

also new info the golf r420 might get the same 2.5 motor, i hope its true, makes sense then since there will be a ttrs+ with 420hp


----------



## noname

suffeks said:


> so the motor has not changed in the new RS3? what is it, CEPB?
> 
> if the new ttrs is getting 400hp, and after a plus version with 420hp, they must be putting on a bigger turbo? i can see it hitting 450 easily with a tune
> 
> also new info the golf r420 might get the same 2.5 motor, i hope its true, makes sense then since there will be a ttrs+ with 420hp


more than 450!480 at least!


----------



## leopard

suffeks said:


> so the motor has not changed in the new RS3? what is it, CEPB?
> 
> if the new ttrs is getting 400hp, and after a plus version with 420hp, they must be putting on a bigger turbo? i can see it hitting 450 easily with a tune
> 
> also new info the golf r420 might get the same 2.5 motor, i hope its true, makes sense then since there will be a ttrs+ with 420hp


CEPB or a variation thereof,so it's rumoured.

The only thing to come out if this so far is the rear tail light,a couple of sightings on the ring testing"something" that may/may not be a TTRS and whether it will show this Spring in Europe or China :lol: I wouldn't hold your breath for it to be available any time soon.

Same goes for the R420,it was put to bed after Dieselgate.


----------



## Templar

The idea of a 400 bhp TTRS is nice but I doubt it will come about somehow. What I do hope to see is for it to be dropped off its stilts as the mk3 is just too high...not only that but some real distinguishing features rather than just fr/rr bumper changes and an ironing board on the back. Keen to see also what Audi have in mind for the interior design.


----------



## suffeks

also what happened to the carbon brakes for the rs3? it was briefly in the configurator then removed, i cant them find anymore, nor have i seen anyone that has them

i assume ttrs will also get carbon brake option, thank god, i have since sold my ttrs, but after a track day they warped like crazy then i got new ones under the recall


----------



## Pricy147

If its not making its debut at Geneva - I'm going to give up waiting, and opt for an F-Type V6S. Really starting to lose patience. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## ChrisH

Pricy147 said:


> If its not making its debut at Geneva - I'm going to give up waiting, and opt for an F-Type V6S. Really starting to lose patience. [smiley=bomb.gif]


You can't be serious anything but a Jag., only suitable for the Golf Club on Sundays as JC says.
I'm sure we'll hear something in Feb. as the M2 is already announced at 44k.


----------



## sherry13

Surely - the RS and one of the other TT concepts at Geneva this year.. Or maybe they've been mothballed re dieselgate.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tt3600

Pricy147 said:


> If its not making its debut at Geneva - I'm going to give up waiting, and opt for an F-Type V6S. Really starting to lose patience. [smiley=bomb.gif]


Last RS was revealed at Genva.


----------



## ReTTro fit

tt3600 said:


> Pricy147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If its not making its debut at Geneva - I'm going to give up waiting, and opt for an F-Type V6S. Really starting to lose patience. [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Last RS was revealed at Genva.
Click to expand...

3 years after the mk2 was introduced

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar

The mk3 hasn't really been the booming success I believe Audi were expecting, possibly due to several factors but price is possibly a strong contender. The quick launch of the TTS doesn't seem to have helped that much either (check out the big discounts that's been on offer recently) so I wouldn't be surprised if a TTRS wasn't even released.


----------



## Samoa

Templar said:


> The mk3 hasn't really been the booming success I believe Audi were expecting, possibly due to several factors but price is possibly a strong contender. The quick launch of the TTS doesn't seem to have helped that much either (check out the big discounts that's been on offer recently) so I wouldn't be surprised if a TTRS wasn't even released.


I'd suggest if I was in their marketing dept to go a little crazy with a MK3 TTRS successor & an extra hot model with certain features not available to order on the main RS model.

I'd call that extra hot option the 'Wolf Pack', featuring as standard ceramic brakes, derestricted top speed, 450-475 ponies, carbon roof & bonnet, 20" magnesium wheels, single wiper, unique body kit, certain components lightened reducing kerb weight, special colours & two tone theme not available elsewhere in range... extra 20-25k

AUDI would make a fortune just from this forum's MK3 owners bolting all the new bits on - a range topping monster model does wonders for sales of its lesser model siblings

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard

Samoa said:


> I'd suggest if I was in their marketing dept to go a little crazy with a MK3 TTRS successor & an extra hot model with certain features not available to order on the main RS model.
> 
> I'd call that extra hot option the 'Wolf Pack', featuring as standard ceramic brakes, derestricted top speed, 450-475 ponies, carbon roof & bonnet, 20" magnesium wheels, single wiper, unique body kit, certain components lightened reducing kerb weight, special colours & two tone theme not available elsewhere in range... extra 20-25k


I understand where you're coming from :lol: ......" TTRS WOLF PACK "


----------



## Dreams1966

I know we're all guessing and summising, but for my 2 penneth, I think there will be a MK3 TTRS and I think it'll be tasty.

The MK2 RS is a beast and even un-tuned came embarrassingly close to the R8, especially the stock 4.2. The RS+ and some of the tuned cars on here, even more so.

Now the new R8 is 5.2 V10 only and north of 600bhp in plus version, it leaves a lovely space in the Audi range for a mid-400bhp MK3 monster.... Especially with the VAG looking to create some good headlines.

Can't wait [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Templar

I await to be amazed...somehow feel Audi has lost its way with the RS models of late..


----------



## tt3600

ReTTro fit said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pricy147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If its not making its debut at Geneva - I'm going to give up waiting, and opt for an F-Type V6S. Really starting to lose patience. [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Last RS was revealed at Genva.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 years after the mk2 was introduced
Click to expand...

...and Audi announced the MK3 TT and TTS same year. Given the MK3 TT RS is being tested with competitor cars must mean the car is not far from release IMHO.


----------



## Toshiba

Templar said:


> I await to be amazed...somehow feel Audi has lost its way with the RS models of late..


Yep, the only RS of note for the last 10 years was the RS6.


----------



## datamonkey

Dreams1966 said:


> Now the new R8 is 5.2 V10 only and north of 600bhp in plus version, it leaves a lovely space in the Audi range for a mid-400bhp MK3 monster....


True but I'm sure Audi have a V8 R8 planned at some point...


----------



## ChrisH

datamonkey said:


> Dreams1966 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the new R8 is 5.2 V10 only and north of 600bhp in plus version, it leaves a lovely space in the Audi range for a mid-400bhp MK3 monster....
> 
> 
> 
> True but I'm sure Audi have a V8 R8 planned at some point...
Click to expand...

Strangely enough the rumour I heard is that the R8 is getting the new 2.5, 5-pot Turbo not the V8.


----------



## Toshiba

Yep.. but a TT is never going to fill the mini super car void.
its not got real quattro, the TT brand is not strong enough and as above its already known a lesser R8 will be coming too.

Id guess it will be the V6 or the V8 from the existing RSs, 2.5 is not going to cut it in the R8 even with 3 turbos...


----------



## Templar

It's got to be the V6 3.0, it's a cracking engine with loads of potential if Audi decide to exploit it.


----------



## Dreams1966

Toshiba said:


> Yep.. but a TT is never going to fill the mini super car void.
> its not got real quattro, the TT brand is not strong enough and as above its already known a lesser R8 will be coming too.
> 
> Id guess it will be the V6 or the V8 from the existing RSs, 2.5 is not going to cut it in the R8 even with 3 turbos...


slighty off-piste.... what bought you back from the R8's to the MK3 TTS mate?


----------



## Bouncedout

Tosh came back because he just cant stay away from the TT. He doesn't really like them, he just cant stop buying them


----------



## Toshiba

I needed a rear seat and i didn't want the attention anymore.
However, now it's gone i really miss the special feel.

The handling, noise and feel was something else.
Kinda tempted with the 4S turbo...


----------



## ChrisH

Toshiba said:


> I needed a rear seat and i didn't want the attention anymore.
> However, now it's gone i really miss the special feel.
> 
> The handling, noise and feel was something else.
> Kinda tempted with the 4S turbo...


Do you mean the 4S or the Turbo / S?
No nice noise though.


----------



## Toshiba

Turbo S 4WD.
Yeah the 6 cylinders just don't sound as good as the 8 or 10s..


----------



## leopard

I'd go for the Turbo 4S and save some cash


----------



## Dreams1966

Toshiba said:


> I needed a rear seat and i didn't want the attention anymore.
> However, now it's gone i really miss the special feel.
> 
> The handling, noise and feel was something else.
> Kinda tempted with the 4S turbo...


Sounds like you'd wholeheartedly recommend the R8  Once my need/desire for the rear seats has gone, I'm hoping to move up.


----------



## gogs

There was a yellow R8 awaiting collection when I was in for the TTS on Saturday, very nice cars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

Dreams1966 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I needed a rear seat and i didn't want the attention anymore.
> However, now it's gone i really miss the special feel.
> 
> The handling, noise and feel was something else.
> Kinda tempted with the 4S turbo...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you'd wholeheartedly recommend the R8  Once my need/desire for the rear seats has gone, I'm hoping to move up.
Click to expand...

The natural progression from a TTRS would be a R8...running costs, out of warranty repairs and scallywags defacing it worry me a bit though but I would like one.


----------



## sherry13

gogs said:


> There was a yellow R8 awaiting collection when I was in for the TTS on Saturday, very nice cars
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean this one..?!

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gogs

Yep that's the one, I snapped a couple of pics as well


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name

The new R8's just don't look mean anymore :?


----------



## gogs

I don't know, my wallet got a fright :-o

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

placeborick said:


> The new R8's just don't look mean anymore :?


Mean looks or not...I fancy me one for sure.!


----------



## sherry13

gogs said:


> I don't know, my wallet got a fright :-o
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha yes that one was north of £140k.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gogs

Yep, £144,000 ish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukoslov

gogs said:


> Yep that's the one, I snapped a couple of pics as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yellow beast 8)


----------



## Toshiba

The colour plays a huge part for me..
This one gets me hard!


----------



## vagman

Yep...looks better in red. 8)


----------



## gogs

Definitely looks better in red 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

I did see a Nagaro blue plus up close and personal a little while back that gave me trouser issues. Latest variant has definitely matured nicely.


----------



## swanny78

I really like the yellow and was close to getting my tts in yellow. Just couldn't quite bring myself to do it. Went for sepang instead.


----------



## ChrisH

Audi have announced the RS-Q3 - Performance version with 27 extra PS similar to the offering on the RS6 and RS7, still nothing on the TT RS front though although makes this a likely TOR option.

http://i.auto-bild.de/ir_img/1/4/6/9/7/ ... 334c9b.jpg


----------



## Templar

Well I almost put my name down on the special edition run out model mk2 TTS in yellow, although I really liked it I was advised that the resale value/market would be limited come resale time.


----------



## ZephyR2

Yep. 6 months ago my local dealer had a A3 convertible in the showroom in Solar Orange with grey leather with orange stitching. Looked spectacular - but its still there on the forecourt. My sales guy said he could do me a really good deal on it, but I declined.


----------



## Toshiba

So 367 is the magic number again... for both of the other FWD platform RS models featuring the 5cylinder engine.


----------



## Tom82

ZephyR2 said:


> Yep. 6 months ago my local dealer had a A3 convertible in the showroom in Solar Orange with grey leather with orange stitching. Looked spectacular - but its still there on the forecourt. My sales guy said he could do me a really good deal on it, but I declined.


Should have asked what the deal was, I mean I consider free to be a "really good deal" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ChrisH

Toshiba said:


> So 367 is the magic number again... for both of the other FWD platform RS models featuring the 5cylinder engine.


367 seems to be the limit so it will be interesting to see how they get more power - new variable vane / bigger turbo. 
It seems doubtful the TT RS will be the first to use an electric turbo as the car then needs a 24v electrical system, more likely in a new model that goes hybrid.


----------



## ChrisH

ChrisH said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> So 367 is the magic number again... for both of the other FWD platform RS models featuring the 5cylinder engine.
> 
> 
> 
> 367 seems to be the limit so it will be interesting to see how they get more power - new variable vane / bigger turbo.
> It seems doubtful the TT RS will be the first to use an electric turbo as the car then needs a 24v electrical system, more likely in a new model that goes hybrid.
Click to expand...

Correction, I meant 48 volt not 24.


----------



## Toshiba

Audi confirmed the electric turbo is not coming to petrol engines - its for Diesel variants.


----------



## ChrisH

Well not so according to Auto Express 29 Oct 15:

Following on from the recently-revealed 2016 S4, the RS4 will take that car's 3.0-litre direct-injection V6 and use new electric turbocharging tech to beef it up to around 480bhp. Both torque and efficiency should be improved greatly over the old, 444bhp 4.2-litre V8.


----------



## Toshiba

Audi "Dr Ulrich Hackenberg" confirmed at one of the motor shows it wouldn't be coming to petrol anytime soon. Launch for the electric turbo is SQ7 TDi. Thats listed for 2017 is my understanding (post RS TT). Never say never..

That RS4 engine was also muted as being the entry level R8, which makes sense.
Autoexpress, i did get a small smile from that one.


----------



## ChrisH

Toshiba said:


> Audi "Dr Ulrich Hackenberg" confirmed at one of the motor shows it wouldn't be coming to petrol anytime soon. Launch for the electric turbo is SQ7 TDi. Thats listed for 2017 is my understanding (post RS TT). Never say never..
> 
> That RS4 engine was also muted as being the entry level R8, which makes sense.
> Autoexpress, i did get a small smile from that one.


...and in the new RS5 as the new A5 is coming at the end of the year.


----------



## Toshiba

A5 is coming end of the year, totally agree.
RS models never release with the base models, or never have historically.

Audi use the wave release method, 
buzz base, launch S (+12months) - buzz S, launch RS (+??) - Buzz RS


----------



## ChrisH

Toshiba said:


> A5 is coming end of the year, totally agree.
> RS models never release with the base models, or never have historically.
> 
> Audi use the wave release method,
> buzz base, launch S (+12months) - buzz S, launch RS (+??) - Buzz RS


...I was referring to another use of the electric turbo engine.
So where does this leave the TT RS engine?


----------



## Toshiba

lol, same as 10 pages ago... who knows? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Its pretty much looking like its going to be 367, which is the normal gap between S and RS.
But, until Audi let the cat out of the bag, we'll all go on guessing.


----------



## leopard

ChrisH said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> A5 is coming end of the year, totally agree.
> RS models never release with the base models, or never have historically.
> 
> Audi use the wave release method,
> buzz base, launch S (+12months) - buzz S, launch RS (+??) - Buzz RS
> 
> 
> 
> ...I was referring to another use of the electric turbo engine.
> So where does this leave the TT RS engine?
Click to expand...

Where the RS 3 is atm, 362 bhp


----------



## powerplay

If the mk3 RS ends up being 367ps or even 380ish, as far as I'm concerned they can shove it!!

the magic number has to be 400 :lol:


----------



## Tom82

powerplay said:


> If the mk3 RS ends up being 367ps or even 380ish, as far as I'm concerned they can shove it!!
> 
> the magic number has to be 400 :lol:


I thought the magic number was 3 :?


----------



## leopard

Even if it is 400 PS it's still going to needle' ya ',as it's going to ~394 bhp and the press will make sure you know that :lol:


----------



## datamonkey

Man what is going on in Audi's design teams at the moment. That new RS Q3 looks frumpy. So does the new Q7.

I know these things are subjective but there's some gross proportions going on there.

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/ ... rformance/

I'm starting to worry for the TTRS at this rate...


----------



## Templar

datamonkey said:


> Man what is going on in Audi's design teams at the moment. That new RS Q3 looks frumpy. So does the new Q7.
> 
> I know these things are subjective but there's some gross proportions going on there.
> 
> http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/ ... rformance/
> 
> I'm starting to worry for the TTRS at this rate...


Looks like an overweight A1  saying that I do like the colour.

Edit : looks like Audi have given the RS plus a new name..'RS Performance' the original Q3 RS was significantly down on power compared to the RS3. Is this the the new Audi signature TT, TTS Performance pack.?


----------



## TTimi

I like it!

But I do agree that the styling of the Q7 wasn't as sexy as the previous model.


----------



## tt3600

Some new pics winter testing - more at the link

Typical dual oval pipes










Large front intakes










Cross drilled brakes










http://www.carscoops.com/2016/02/audi-s ... -with.html


----------



## noname

Front grills are the same here..I prefer RS exhaust than the TTs'


----------



## leopard

So it's gone from 7spd Auto only and previewing in March to.... manual prototype and previewing " later this year " which translates to " on sale next year " ......maybe


----------



## Tom82

leopard said:


> which translates to


Keeps guessing until we tell you.

Audi and Apple must share the same marketing team, no details (just a few hints) until unveiling. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## no name

waay too soon, they need to sell some more tts first.

I have only seen three on the road since they came out and one of those is mine.


----------



## CiLA

ManuTT said:


> Front grills are the same here..I prefer RS exhaust than the TTs'


If look better you can see that place betven pipe exhaust and rear diffuser is not good on view (more space) ... My opinion that only for test. I hope that front mask and rear diffuser on ttrs will be nicer than tts. They have what improve. Sport accessories audi division (sport) dont know ?


----------



## Blackhawk47

I think they should of given the mk3 TT rectangle exhaust tips similar to the new A6/A8 or R8. Imo it would really suit the car. :twisted:

Perhaps the facelift will get them?


----------



## datamonkey

New RS Roadster renders via Fourtitude. Looking good though secretly I'm hoping it ends up looking more like the 2014 TT Concept with wider arches and that mean front end...

http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rumors- ... s-buttner/


----------



## Templar

From a business prospect and profits I would assume Audi will continue to use as many common parts as possible and the days of flared arches Front and rear are out of the window now most manufacturers are going down the road of 'world release cars'.
Profit margins are king these days.


----------



## datamonkey

Templar said:


> From a business prospect and profits I would assume Audi will continue to use as many common parts as possible and the days of flared arches Front and rear are out of the window now most manufacturers are going down the road of 'world release cars'.
> Profit margins are king these days.


You are totally right of course, but in my opinion for a range like the RS it deserves more individuality than that of using common parts for cost-cutting exercises. After all they could always make up the extra expense by adding it to the price of the car.

Doing that would add desirability at least and may even lead to more sales? Many European companies could learn from US ones in that we seem to be determined just to maximise cost reductions to improve the bottom line, often at the expense of product quality.

In the US of course they minimise costs too but at the same time don't lose sight of putting the product/customer first. Look at how Apple make such amazingly desirable products and how they have more money than many small countries! This is where Audi should concentrate and if it means the RS has a few extra parts not in common with the sport/TTS then feck it. Make the car how it should be, not what budgets dictate...

In my opinion all of the VAG group cars are starting to look and feel the same across the whole VW, Audi, Seat ranges, even the 911 uses turbo's these days! They need to distinguish differences further, not make them more similar.

Sorry went off on one there! Just my 2 cents though...


----------



## ROBH49

datamonkey said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> From a business prospect and profits I would assume Audi will continue to use as many common parts as possible and the days of flared arches Front and rear are out of the window now most manufacturers are going down the road of 'world release cars'.
> Profit margins are king these days.
> 
> 
> 
> You are totally right of course, but in my opinion for a range like the RS it deserves more individuality than that of using common parts for cost-cutting exercises. After all they could always make up the extra expense by adding it to the price of the car.
> 
> Doing that would add desirability at least and may even lead to more sales? Many European companies could learn from US ones in that we seem to be determined just to maximise cost reductions to improve the bottom line, often at the expense of product quality.
> 
> In the US of course they minimise costs too but at the same time don't lose sight of putting the product/customer first. Look at how Apple make such amazingly desirable products and how they have more money than many small countries! This is where Audi should concentrate and if it means the RS has a few extra parts not in common with the sport/TTS then feck it. Make the car how it should be, not what budgets dictate...
> 
> In my opinion all of the VAG group cars are starting to look and feel the same across the whole VW, Audi, Seat ranges, even the 911 uses turbo's these days! They need to distinguish differences further, not make them more similar.
> 
> Sorry went off on one there! Just my 2 cents though...
Click to expand...

I totally agree with you Datamonkey.

Audi should make the new RS more special because at the end of the day you know your going to pay for it, so it should be a bigger step up from the TTS and it should look the part too.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Templar

datamonkey said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> From a business prospect and profits I would assume Audi will continue to use as many common parts as possible and the days of flared arches Front and rear are out of the window now most manufacturers are going down the road of 'world release cars'.
> Profit margins are king these days.
> 
> 
> 
> You are totally right of course, but in my opinion for a range like the RS it deserves more individuality than that of using common parts for cost-cutting exercises. After all they could always make up the extra expense by adding it to the price of the car.
> 
> Doing that would add desirability at least and may even lead to more sales? Many European companies could learn from US ones in that we seem to be determined just to maximise cost reductions to improve the bottom line, often at the expense of product quality.
> 
> In the US of course they minimise costs too but at the same time don't lose sight of putting the product/customer first. Look at how Apple make such amazingly desirable products and how they have more money than many small countries! This is where Audi should concentrate and if it means the RS has a few extra parts not in common with the sport/TTS then feck it. Make the car how it should be, not what budgets dictate...
> 
> In my opinion all of the VAG group cars are starting to look and feel the same across the whole VW, Audi, Seat ranges, even the 911 uses turbo's these days! They need to distinguish differences further, not make them more similar.
> 
> Sorry went off on one there! Just my 2 cents though...
Click to expand...

Point taken and I totally agree with what you're saying but...
Tinware on a car (metal body panels, floorpan/chassis ect for instance) inevitably incurre more development cost, machinery and press tooling and assembly tooling & dictating just for starters. 
Then there's cost of storage of the said while 'normal' production continues. Production downtime during tooling swap over. Time where the track is at a stop and we're talking minutes at a time cost big money. So limited turnover RS models would not be as cost effective to produce because profit margins would be down. 
Specials would need to be run in batches to be cost effective mean delays to customers and/or limited option choices.
A simple example of this is if you chose an Audi exclusive paint job the leading would generally be doubled and that's just for paint colour. Admittedly new paint processes have reduced this down but manufacturers really don't want to do it hence you'll pay through the nose if you really want a colour different to what they want to sell you.
Plastic body parts are a quick, cheap and effective way of changing the look of a vehicle as we all know and are interchangeable across most of the model range, mounting points are in the same place...non or minimal disruption to the main build line to which ultimately is where the business is measured.


----------



## leopard

datamonkey said:


> Many European companies could learn from US ones in that we seem to be determined just to maximise cost reductions to improve the bottom line, often at the expense of product quality.
> 
> In the US of course they minimise costs too but at the same time don't lose sight of putting the product/customer first. Look at how Apple make such amazingly desirable products and how they have more money than many small countries!


I understand your sentiment but don't agree entirely with your statement above.

The US car industry for example is renowned for cheap,poor quality cars with brittle plastics,crap bodywork and underpinnings.Definitely built down to a price.

Although they claim they're putting their product first the whole industry needs shaking up if they're to be taken seriously globally.Ford,for example are starting to make outroads but it will be an uphill struggle for them because the Germans have such a head start.The Americans might rule their domestic market but I for one am glad that the Germans haven't taken a leaf out of their book when it comes to car manufacture.

Apple,now that's another matter .....


----------



## Templar

Mercedes took the road of extreme cost cutting back in the 90's and it bit them on the arse...took them a few years to get back on track to gain customer faith again for what they stood for, plenty of strategically placed advertising propaganda and investment...seems to be paying off. American car industry is as Leopard suggests..everything down to a price and the originators of mass production and standardisation.


----------



## Samoa

Mass production vs the premium for individuality. If McLaren / Bugatti / Lotus / Zinaldi / Pagani... the list is endless can all produce low volume premium cars with huge overheads yet exactly the same P/L challenges, I'm sure logistically making a uniquely identifiable TT RS on steroids will be well within reach of Heinz Peter Hollerweger


----------



## Templar

You can't compare low volume super cars to an Audi TT, point to bare in mind... costs involved when a mass production facility stops production even for a few minutes costs thousands. Manufacturers as you've mentioned above only employ say 100-150 people in a low volume environment. Main stream production plants employ several thousand people per plant and they need to keep them working constantly, 24/7 it just doesn't stop.. from logistics lorries supplying the parts every couple of minutes to popping cars out of QC at the end of the line . A line stop to change tooling/fixtures will slow or stop the line creating a back up. The line has to keep moving to make money.
I can speak from previous experience as a new product introduction engineer at Aston Martin and Jag, both who were owned by Ford at the time. 1 million pound for a Zonda vs 50K for a TTRS it's not hard to do the sums...would you consider 60K for a RS with flared arches or 50K without ?


----------



## leopard

Samoa said:


> I'm sure logistically making a uniquely identifiable TT RS on steroids will be well within reach of Heinz Peter Hollerweger


It is !

It's called the R8


----------



## Tom82

leopard said:


> Samoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure logistically making a uniquely identifiable TT RS on steroids will be well within reach of Heinz Peter Hollerweger
> 
> 
> 
> It is !
> 
> It's called the R8
Click to expand...

Too true, everyone says the TT is the smaller R8 anyway!


----------



## datamonkey

leopard said:


> I understand your sentiment but don't agree entirely with your statement above.
> 
> The US car industry for example is renowned for cheap,poor quality cars with brittle plastics,crap bodywork and underpinnings.Definitely built down to a price.
> 
> Although they claim they're putting their product first the whole industry needs shaking up if they're to be taken seriously globally.Ford,for example are starting to make outroads but it will be an uphill struggle for them because the Germans have such a head start.The Americans might rule their domestic market but I for one am glad that the Germans haven't taken a leaf out of their book when it comes to car manufacture.
> 
> Apple,now that's another matter .....


Yeah maybe I should have said "excluding the US car industry" in my example!


----------



## datamonkey

Templar said:


> You can't compare low volume super cars to an Audi TT, point to bare in mind... costs involved when a mass production facility stops production even for a few minutes costs thousands. Manufacturers as you've mentioned above only employ say 100-150 people in a low volume environment. Main stream production plants employ several thousand people per plant and they need to keep them working constantly, 24/7 it just doesn't stop.. from logistics lorries supplying the parts every couple of minutes to popping cars out of QC at the end of the line . A line stop to change tooling/fixtures will slow or stop the line creating a back up. The line has to keep moving to make money.
> I can speak from previous experience as a new product introduction engineer at Aston Martin and Jag, both who were owned by Ford at the time. 1 million pound for a Zonda vs 50K for a TTRS it's not hard to do the sums...would you consider 60K for a RS with flared arches or 50K without ?


Interesting post Templar.

Who would have thought flared arches would be such a pain eh?!

So my stance now is that Audi should simply stop showing off such beautiful concept cars with lovely features that we are never going to get thanks to them not being cost effective from difficult production line logistics!

And I thought these Germans were efficient... Pah! :lol:


----------



## noname

CiLA said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Front grills are the same here..I prefer RS exhaust than the TTs'
> 
> 
> 
> If look better you can see that place betven pipe exhaust and rear diffuser is not good on view (more space) ... My opinion that only for test. I hope that front mask and rear diffuser on ttrs will be nicer than tts. They have what improve. Sport accessories audi division (sport) dont know ?
Click to expand...




Blackhawk47 said:


> I think they should of given the mk3 TT rectangle exhaust tips similar to the new A6/A8 or R8. Imo it would really suit the car. :twisted:
> 
> Perhaps the facelift will get them?


yes now they're using the TTs body so it's a test exhaust..I agree with the rectangular...it'll suit better with the line of the car!


----------



## noname

Tom82 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure logistically making a uniquely identifiable TT RS on steroids will be well within reach of Heinz Peter Hollerweger
> 
> 
> 
> It is !
> 
> It's called the R8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too true, everyone says the TT is the smaller R8 anyway!
Click to expand...

even if I hate the R8, overpriced..it's a poor Lamborghini with polo,golf and more Audi parts.. I don't agree that the TT is a smaller R8 because they are in two different categories o car.
of course, considering power and prices, TT and TTrs can be compared with the new cayman turbo.
there is not anymore a brand who produce a car alone..now they are all groups and clearly they recycle pieces reducing costs during the project period and building the car


----------



## leopard

ManuTT said:


> there is not anymore a brand who produce a car alone..now they are all groups and clearly they recycle pieces reducing costs during the project period and building the car


Three off the top of my head:

Morgan,Noble,Pagani


----------



## Templar

leopard said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is not anymore a brand who produce a car alone..now they are all groups and clearly they recycle pieces reducing costs during the project period and building the car
> 
> 
> 
> Three off the top of my head:
> 
> Morgan,Noble,Pagani
Click to expand...

Yep and a few others and even these use certain items manufactured by the mainstream players albeit RE-engineered variants like engines..Pagani and Mercedes, lotus and Honda (Rover previously..oh lord), Noble and Volvo/Ford. Even Aston Martin use some Volvo electronics and Jag variant engines. Just helps reduce development costs.

Point made earlier about concept cars, well they're put together by the development teams and that's how the car was originally penned...they look stunning with great ideas and styling but just works out too much to produce mainstream but once the finance boffins and market research guys have had their input and watered it down you end up with what you see on release...development guys are often deflated with the final release vehicles.


----------



## noname

Morgan on mine too but with noble are car out of any market..not negative talking.. Instead pagani is an assembler,I visited its factory,he receive any piece and mount them except the carbon fiber body which is builded there


----------



## ColinH

Templar said:


> ... lotus and Honda ...
> 
> Correction - Lotus use Toyota, not Honda.


----------



## EgremonTT

Even Morgan use Ford engineering in their lesser models and BMW in their Aero/plus8 series.


----------



## Dano28

leopard said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is not anymore a brand who produce a car alone..now they are all groups and clearly they recycle pieces reducing costs during the project period and building the car
> 
> 
> 
> Three off the top of my head:
> 
> Morgan,Noble,Pagani
Click to expand...

Didn't Noble use Ford mondeo rear lights


----------



## Toshiba

Tom82 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure logistically making a uniquely identifiable TT RS on steroids will be well within reach of Heinz Peter Hollerweger
> 
> 
> 
> It is !
> 
> It's called the R8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too true, everyone says the TT is the smaller R8 anyway!
Click to expand...

It's not even close...


----------



## leopard

Dano28 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is not anymore a brand who produce a car alone..now they are all groups and clearly they recycle pieces reducing costs during the project period and building the car
> 
> 
> 
> Three off the top of my head:
> 
> Morgan,Noble,Pagani
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't Noble use Ford mondeo rear lights
Click to expand...

I think they probably did as well as engines.

What I omitted to say (or mean) was that the three examples were independent sports car companies,and not that they didn't rely on third party ancillaries.
It's probable that every manufacturer in existence uses or outsources some of their requirements.


----------



## Templar

Apart from some interior trim and console pieces shared with the RS I can't anything remotely similar between the R8 and TT...and being owned by VAG of course.
Saying that the Audi space frame concept of the mk2 TT is closer than the MQB platform of the mk3 TT


----------



## Templar

leopard said:


> Dano28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is not anymore a brand who produce a car alone..now they are all groups and clearly they recycle pieces reducing costs during the project period and building the car
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Noble use Ford mondeo rear lights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they probably did as well as engines.
> 
> What I omitted to say (or mean) was that the three examples were independent sports car companies,and not that they didn't rely on third party ancillaries.
> It's probable that every manufacturer in existence uses or outsources some of their requirements.
Click to expand...

I'd say pretty much every manufacturer outsources it's parts based on an agreed design requirement. Initial design requirements are pitched to known sources based on that company having done similar components but ultimately the design authority (owner of the drawing) rules but majority of stock is outsourced.


----------



## powerplay

Pulling things back on-topic, this looks interesting

http://tts-freunde.de/blog/2016/02/16/audi-ttrs-2016-front-leaked/


----------



## gogs

Much more aggressive, not sure about the large Quattro though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Yeah the Quattro logo I don't think will appear..but I like the front bumper..even if I hate the alu part around the grill


----------



## gogs

No headlight washers either 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

gogs said:


> No headlight washers either
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it a requirement for led headlights to have washers as does xenon I wonder ?


----------



## gogs

They have them on the TTS etc so I would assume so, maybe it's just a prototype bumper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

gogs said:


> They have them on the TTS etc so I would assume so, maybe it's just a prototype bumper
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might not be a requirement by law though and further cost cutting might be exercised. There is also the possibility that the RS may have laser headlights.


----------



## gogs

Laser lights  I can see the price tag increasing by the minute !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tt3600

Good find @powerplay. Quattro logo seems to be in-line with the rest of the RS range.


----------



## Templar

gogs said:


> Laser lights  I can see the price tag increasing by the minute !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Naa gogs. .. £1 off eBay.

I'm sure the bumper will look better when mounted to the car.


----------



## gogs

Be interested in a price tag for the mk3 RS, then of course with the options !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

Well I wonder how many or if any of the must have options will be included...probably non but something's will have to be different on the interior. The exterior looks and designs have been bounced about but nothing on the interior as yet.


----------



## noname

Xenon and led require lamp washer..i don't know about led but I assume is the same problem.
Thinking about the Quattro logo, you're right other RS models have it!
Regard the price, I think they have to put in there some optional to justified the price!
considering the matrix's price, I don't wanna think about laser and oled!!


----------



## powerplay

Regarding the oled rear lights etc, if Audi is concerned about the Audi image and public perception of the brand they would fit them as standard.

Personally I'd never pay a quite frankly unnecessary premium for rear lights I'm never ever going to see and that 99.99% of road users will be none-the-wiser about :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Well given the list price of my 2010 RS was 47K, £500 for paint, £1300 for Rotars, Comfort Pack and Sound Pack were £500each, £1500 for technology pack (puts the MK3s technology pack into context and now looks great value :lol: :lol: :lol: ) £250 for BT £220 for cruise, £125 for LED pack made the RS a 52k car before you added the expensive stuff like sports pack, MR, Matt pack, Glass, sport or carbon... you wont get a MK3 for less than 65k is my bet once you add the options.. Spec for the RS is normally based on the Sline with better trim and wheels.

Far too much even if you factor in a 10% discount.


----------



## datamonkey

Possibly a leak of the TT RS bumpers... Interesting!

[Source - http://tts-freunde.de/blog/2016/02/16/a ... nt-leaked/]


----------



## Toshiba

its was posted 2 pages ago.. :wink: 
No surprises I'm sure pretty much everyone knew what the front would look like.


----------



## leopard

Is this the best they can come up with,a bumper here and a tail light there....boring.

For information, LED headlamps don't require a lamp washer whereas Xenons do.If the bumpers are true to form then the RS will have LED,no big deal just, a cheaper way of producing light


----------



## tommyknocker

Interesting, a guy on an Italian forum was selling these two puppies. I had the feeling was a fake offer...

If this bumper is original the rs will look like the audi-tt quattro sport concept presented last year in geneva. And the side sticker 420 is a good lead of the hp it will deliver.


----------



## leopard

tommyknocker said:


> And the side sticker 420 is a good lead of the hp it will deliver.


Not necessarily,the 420 is a hang over from the "Sport Concept" which utilised a modified 2.0ltr.By all accounts the RS will use the 2.5ltr with ~380bhp I'd guess.


----------



## tommyknocker

i didn't get it was a 2.0, 420hp not bad indeed...



leopard said:


> tommyknocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the side sticker 420 is a good lead of the hp it will deliver.
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily,the 420 is a hang over from the "Sport Concept" which utilised a modified 2.0ltr.By all accounts the RS will use the 2.5ltr with ~380bhp I'd guess.
Click to expand...


----------



## datamonkey

Toshiba said:


> its was posted 2 pages ago.. :wink:
> No surprises I'm sure pretty much everyone knew what the front would look like.


Oh, can't see it.

I'm sure it's not much of a surprise to most but an image can still be interesting v's imagination...


----------



## datamonkey

tommyknocker said:


> If this bumper is original the rs will look like the audi-tt quattro sport concept


I think you're right with the exclusion of the extended wheel arches... :?


----------



## billyali86

Also a leaked pic of the rs3 saloon floating around, not sure if anyone has seen?


----------



## storey01

billyali86 said:


> Also a leaked pic of the rs3 saloon floating around, not sure if anyone has seen?


It was originally in this artical but it seems as the pick has been taken down.

EDIT: Looks like its back up.

http://www.quattroworld.com/future-mode ... confirmed/


----------



## Templar

Wonder if that'll be as boring to drive as the current RS3 hatch ..apart from the crackle and pops that is. S3 saloon/hatch is totally boring in my opinion. Not that it matters really.


----------



## datamonkey

Templar said:


> Wonder if that'll be as boring to drive as the current RS3 hatch ..apart from the crackle and pops that is. S3 saloon/hatch is totally boring in my opinion. Not that it matters really.


Agreed, although I've never really understood the need for an A3 saloon in the first place with A4, A5 etc...


----------



## Templar

datamonkey said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if that'll be as boring to drive as the current RS3 hatch ..apart from the crackle and pops that is. S3 saloon/hatch is totally boring in my opinion. Not that it matters really.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, although I've never really understood the need for an A3 saloon in the first place with A4, A5 etc...
Click to expand...

It's a bit smaller tbh more akin and not much difference to the original A4 size which I used to own. The new A3/S3 saloon is in my opinion more sexy than the hatch but as far as saloons of that size go I prefer the look of the Mercedes CLA AMG...but that shitty looking add on satnav screen is a bit of a turn off.


----------



## sherry13

Am not sure I like the new brand design of big thick edges around the grilles. Was it Leopard here that described them as looking like bbqs? About right. I do like the Quattro logo on them though.

Wasn't there some big bust up with the designers at Audi a few years ago, like the main one got the push? What was the story there?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpudZ

I think he went on to design the Kia Sportage - A cracking design imo.


----------



## datamonkey

sherry13 said:


> Am not sure I like the new brand design of big thick edges around the grilles.


Yeah the new Q7 ones are enormous and I'm not really feeling them.

Those on the S3 sedan and TT RS bumper leaks aren't quite as obvious and look better imo...


----------



## datamonkey

Templar said:


> costs involved when a mass production facility stops production even for a few minutes costs thousands.


Going back to when we were talking about production issues a few pages ago, thought you might find this quote from Autocar interesting as it has potential to solve the problem of adding bespoke parts to mass produced production line cars. It's about how Toyota's newly designed factory can be altered in hours to cope with different production.

It may even be the answer to Audi adding flared wheel arches on a TT RS in the future!



> ...the production line is built like a model railway track, sitting directly on the factory floor and being clipped together in sections. This allows a line to be shortened or extended in a matter of hours. The line-side equipment that helps production line workers pick up and mount heavy sub-assemblies, such as dashboards and seats, has been re-engineered by the company's own engineers.
> 
> This equipment will be lighter, simpler and moveable, rather than fixed in position.
> 
> The upshot is that if Toyota decides to add a new feature to a vehicle, the production line can be extended and a new work station added in a matter of hours.
> 
> Moreover, Toyota's reinvention of the production line will also allow individually specified cars to be built as part of production runs. For example, Toyota engineers have designed a radically down-sized plastic slush moulding machine, so if a customer orders the more expensive dashboard finish, it can be created line-side in seconds. There's even a line-side sewing machine that can be used to create a stitched finish for the dashboard moulding. Only the body welding remains highly automated in the new-age Toyota factory.


Source - http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-c ... e-25-years


----------



## Toshiba

Audi wont be adding flared anything to the RS. They always used standard body panels... unfortunately.

But regardless 65K for a TT... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: It's never going to happen. Or let me rephrase that, I'm more than happy to pay over 100k for a supercar and have, but their's no chance of me paying 60k for a TT. 
Hell will freeze first.. 60k buys you some really good cars.


----------



## ReTTro fit

The 8l s3, B7 rs4, rs6 etc etc 
They all used to have flared arches

A lot better look / stance etc

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Dreams1966

Toshiba said:


> Audi wont be adding flared anything to the RS. They always used standard body panels... unfortunately.
> 
> But regardless 65K for a TT... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: It's never going to happen. Or let me rephrase that, I'm more than happy to pay over 100k for a supercar and have, but their's no chance of me paying 60k for a TT.
> Hell will freeze first.. 60k buys you some really good cars.


Totally agree. Once you get north of even £50k there is a great choice of new/used sports cars and that's still a big jump from the mid-£30's that are being negotiated on new TTS's.

I am looking forward to the 'will the genuine/ebay RS grill/spoiler fit my TT' threads migrating from the MK2 forum however


----------



## datamonkey

Toshiba said:


> Audi wont be adding flared anything to the RS. They always used standard body panels... unfortunately


You're probably right but at least the Toyota factory setup above seems to make the option a reality... That is of course if Audi adopt the same technology.


----------



## Dreams1966

ReTTro fit said:


> The 8l s3, B7 rs4, rs6 etc etc
> They all used to have flared arches
> 
> A lot better look / stance etc


They do look better Lea. We might have to go off-piste for styling options....

Makes my Ibis MK3 TTS order look a bit dull....


----------



## Toshiba

ReTTro fit said:


> The B7 rs4, rs6 etc etc
> They all used to have flared arches
> 
> A lot better look / stance etc
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


But those were real RS's made by the RS division, not trim levels sent down the standard line with badges added..


----------



## gogs

Dreams1966 said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 8l s3, B7 rs4, rs6 etc etc
> They all used to have flared arches
> 
> A lot better look / stance etc
> 
> 
> 
> They do look better Lea. We might have to go off-piste for styling options....
> 
> Makes my Ibis MK3 TTS order look a bit dull....
Click to expand...

Yuk 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samoa

Fingers crossed will offer it in Samoa as a special


----------



## sherry13

Samoa said:


> Fingers crossed will offer it in Samoa as a special


Do you mean the country or the colour? #Awkward.

If it's the latter, it's yours now for £2.5k and another 3 months added to your delivery.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Samoa

sherry13 said:


> Samoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed will offer it in Samoa as a special
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the country or the colour? #Awkward.
> 
> If it's the latter, it's yours now for £2.5k and another 3 months added to your delivery.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

Lol... hope was not for xtra 2.5k...


----------



## ReTTro fit

Toshiba said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> The B7 rs4, rs6 etc etc
> They all used to have flared arches
> 
> A lot better look / stance etc
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> 
> 
> But those were real RS's made by the RS division, not trim levels sent down the standard line with badges added..
Click to expand...

Spot on ! 
I think Audi have certainly lost there edge

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## SpudZ

TTRS or the soon to be released Alpine RS.....? I'm not paying in excess of 60k for a TT that's for certain. Then again 3 months after release I won't have to - #trashthettresiduals


----------



## suffeks

for your eyes only


----------



## ChrisH

Interesting that the Audi spokesman said "...its newer iterations of this aluminium motor is capable of up to 400 horse power"
The RS3 saloon has a new intake surround with chunky side blades, no Quattro in the middle though.


----------



## leopard

Going by the video,I wonder if the TT RS will be part of the "up to 2019" launch


----------



## ChrisH

leopard said:


> Going by the video,I wonder if the TT RS will be part of the "up to 2019" launch


It will be here by July is what I've been told.


----------



## gogs

July's not far off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreams1966

gogs said:


> July's not far off
> 
> Bugger.... :wink:


----------



## gogs

I think it will be fairly pricy mate, well at least for a decent specced car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard

ChrisH said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going by the video,I wonder if the TT RS will be part of the "up to 2019" launch
> 
> 
> 
> It will be here by July is what I've been told.
Click to expand...

OK, 
I'll wager £50 to charity if it's in the showrooms by July :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

It wont be in the showrooms in July thats for sure, it's listed to be available to order summer...


----------



## leopard

My sentiments exactly,by the time they get their act together it's most likely to be kicking off the front end of '17 I would have thought.


----------



## gogs

If it's still being tested as per the spy shots that keep appearing then I can't imagine it's at production stages just yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisH

leopard said:


> My sentiments exactly,by the time they get their act together it's most likely to be kicking off the front end of '17 I would have thought.


For all you doubters I was told it should be with us by July, this was by my dealer.


----------



## ReTTro fit

ChrisH said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sentiments exactly,by the time they get their act together it's most likely to be kicking off the front end of '17 I would have thought.
> 
> 
> 
> For all you doubters I was told it should be with us by July, this was by my dealer.
Click to expand...

And we all know that everything that comes out the dealers mouth is gospel !!! 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

The dealer I'm friendly with has said they have heard nothing on the MK3 TTRS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

When I was on a RS driving day last year the appointed dealer said back then Audi has no intention of doing a TTRS.


----------



## Samoa

Templar said:


> When I was on a RS driving day last year the appointed dealer said back then Audi has no intention of doing a TTRS.





ChrisH said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sentiments exactly,by the time they get their act together it's most likely to be kicking off the front end of '17 I would have thought.
> 
> 
> 
> For all you doubters I was told it should be with us by July, this was by my dealer.
Click to expand...

So that's crystal clear then what's going to happen ;@)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba

Audi execs have confirmed the RS TT is coming, so it's just mis-information or a badly trained sales person.
They also confirmed it would be a 5 cylinder and not the pumped up 4.

The only real question... "300kw" or not..


----------



## Templar

I undoubtedly believe the TTRS is on its way just a matter of when exactly. I reckon you will see them on the road before the September plate change.


----------



## Tom82

gogs said:


> The dealer I'm friendly with has said they have heard nothing on the MK3 TTRS


Same. There is no details at the moment. I think 2016 is a year too early, 2017 seems more likely, though the way we are going it could well be creeping towards Q4 2017/Q1 2018.


----------



## ChrisH

Toshiba said:


> Audi execs have confirmed the RS TT is coming, so it's just mis-information or a badly trained sales person.


I don't find this a very helpful comment, the person who told me is neither of the above.


----------



## datamonkey

One thing to keep in mind for all those saying "my dealer knows nothing" is they are told to play dumb and act as though they don't know even when they do. It's the same across every industry for unannounced products. Apple won't tell you iPhone 7 is coming but you sure as hell know it probably is.

When I worked for a well known fizzy drinks company, I was in charge of selling and managing their vending machines which were sometimes located in dealers canteens. I often saw "roadmaps" of upcoming vehicle launches for years in advance. All employees had access to that information if they wanted it as it was hung on the wall!

I'm not saying the TT RS is currently hung on a launch roadmap on dealers walls right now or they're lying or telling the truth, just that however friendly they appear, they're doing their job and may well know a lot more than they are letting on.


----------



## leopard

Templar said:


> I undoubtedly believe the TTRS is on its way just a matter of when exactly. I reckon you will see them on the road before the September plate change.


 :lol: Sept 2017 ?


----------



## Templar

leopard said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I undoubtedly believe the TTRS is on its way just a matter of when exactly. I reckon you will see them on the road before the September plate change.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Sept 2017 ?
Click to expand...

Whenever it decides to be released I can't really see me being blown away with it all after the last let down, unless and I doubt it Audi pulls something a little more special out of the hat which I very much doubt.


----------



## Toshiba

ChrisH said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi execs have confirmed the RS TT is coming, so it's just mis-information or a badly trained sales person.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find this a very helpful comment, the person who told me is neither of the above.
Click to expand...

Well forgive me, i don't find comments saying "it's not coming" helpful either... :roll: 
Audi execs have directly confirmed it's coming, so i don't get your objections or why you have quoted me? 
Audi don't put on Audi desktop future models plans for dealers. I'm pretty sure if you ask him he wont know about the new A5 or Q2 either.

Audi TT RS; Marktstart: Sommer 2016


----------



## Samoa

Think of it this way - I've come to learn a woman's greatest weakness is not knowing which spurns her onto a never ending quest to try to find out... often driving them crazy in the process.

Keeping secrets is nothing new, but by doing so can see AUDI is fuelling the fire to keep interest continually on the boil...

Happy days

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

Samoa said:


> Think of it this way - I've come to learn a woman's greatest weakness is not knowing which spurns her onto a never ending quest to try to find out... often driving them crazy in the process.
> 
> Keeping secrets is nothing new, but by doing so can see AUDI is fuelling the fire to keep interest continually on the boil...
> 
> Happy days
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I prepare to be disappointed. .


----------



## Samoa

Templar... you're just hoping the value of your RS will go up...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## storey01

Saw this posted over on one of the US forums. I think its supposed to be from the US audi meeting where the RS3 sedan pics leaked from. Not only does it show a TT RS but also a R8 V6. Interesting.


----------



## ReTTro fit

That would suggest 2017 then.

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## storey01

One thing to keep in mind is the pic is a US launch schedule. You guys typically get audi products before us.


----------



## Templar

Interesting post showing the Audi vehicle release timeline, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ROBH49

So my take looking at the US roll out chart is that the US release date for the MK3 TTRS is April 2017.
We usually get the car six to eight months before the US which mean we should see the first MK3 TTRS`s before the end of this year.
I won`t be holding my breath but we can all hope lets just wait and see. It needs 400bhp or more if its going to contend with the Cayman GT4.


----------



## leopard

ROBH49 said:


> So my take looking at the US roll out chart is that the US release date for the MK3 TTRS is April 2017.
> We usually get the car six to eight months before the US which mean we should see the first MK3 TTRS`s before the end of this year.


I can't see it.According to this it would mean that the RS would be available in the UK by August.
By all accounts there isn't any evidence of a finished product yet and even the latest spy shot was a manual prototype.Also it isn't on any motoring ' radar ' that I'm aware of.
The April release may be right but perhaps a global release on this date due to the niche market it will occupy.


----------



## Tom82

The chart shows an April 2017 launch, let's make some assumptions, which can (and probably will) backfire.

Assumption 1. with no regional data we have to assume this is a global launch as the TT has been out in all regions a while by then. 
Assumption 2. it will take 12-16 weeks as normal to build a factory order. Therefore we can assume December/January they will start taking orders?
Assumption 3. unveiling will come in 2016, given the time frames I assume this would come at The Frankfurt Motor Show in September. Gives the world 6 months to "buzz" about the TTRS before launch.
Assumption 4. Audi isn't going to change its pricing strategy which means the TTRS is going to be very f$%king expensive.

I'm curious to see what it comes out like, I think we all want caged animal and are going to get whimpering dog instead.


----------



## SpudZ

The only certainty is assumption 4.


----------



## suffeks

there is no frankfurt auto show this year


----------



## Toshiba

US model years make me smile.
R8 V6 has also been hinted at for a while. The reason appears to be they want to offer a turbo and putting the RS6 V8 into the R8 would mean it would be faster than the V10 models. Crazy Audi, give people a choice..


----------



## datamonkey

storey01 said:


> Saw this posted over on one of the US forums. I think its supposed to be from the US audi meeting where the RS3 sedan pics leaked from. Not only does it show a TT RS but also a R8 V6. Interesting.


This is exactly the thing I was talking about in my post yesterday that I saw in dealers...


----------



## Templar

datamonkey said:


> storey01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this posted over on one of the US forums. I think its supposed to be from the US audi meeting where the RS3 sedan pics leaked from. Not only does it show a TT RS but also a R8 V6. Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly the thing I was talking about in my post yesterday that I saw in dealers...
Click to expand...

From memory do any of the dates match ?


----------



## Toshiba

Well you wont know until they launch..
Beijing is April, Q2 is the next to appear i believe.


----------



## Templar

Toshiba said:


> Well you wont know until they launch..
> Beijing is April, Q2 is the next to appear i believe.


I was referring to the posted US timeline to the one seen at a UK dealers.
Personally I can't see why Audi wouldn't launch the RS during this year...can't be too difficult for them to drop the 5 pot into a already proven platform...unless they're waiting on the revised variant of the 5 cylinder to be given the go ahead.


----------



## sherry13

SpudZ said:


> The only certainty is assumption 4.


Haha you said it man. Absolutely.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## datamonkey

Templar said:


> From memory do any of the dates match ?


No my friend because that was 10+ years ago I saw them :lol:

I was just speaking in general about company roadmaps, not this specific one...


----------



## sherry13

datamonkey said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> From memory do any of the dates match ?
> 
> 
> 
> No my friend because that was 10+ years ago I saw them :lol:
> 
> I was just speaking in general about company roadmaps, not this specific one...
Click to expand...

It was pretty funny because I was reading your initial post about such timelines and raised an eyebrow thinking "no way, would they really produce something like that for external use?" and then boom, there's one like 3 posts later hahah. If it's what people think it is, of course!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## datamonkey

sherry13 said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> From memory do any of the dates match ?
> 
> 
> 
> No my friend because that was 10+ years ago I saw them :lol:
> 
> I was just speaking in general about company roadmaps, not this specific one...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was pretty funny because I was reading your initial post about such timelines and raised an eyebrow thinking "no way, would they really produce something like that for external use?" and then boom, there's one like 3 posts later hahah. If it's what people think it is, of course!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

Haha I know, I couldn't believe it when I saw that a few posts later!

The ones I saw weren't for external use, they were in the dealers staff area (unless you mean the dealers to be 'external' from head office?), I just happened to be invited behind the scenes.

Remember them clearly as I was surprised how far in advance they planned when compared to me at the time, I didn't know what I was doing the next day let alone year!


----------



## noname

trust me, keep your TT or TTs and then buy a Cayman turbo..same price but the rest..totally different! TT's is going to be expensive and it won't worth those money..
I did use the configurator and a Cayman will cost like my TT so, 1+1..next car I'll return with Porsche..imported of course because I don't give away money for the first year of the car and in Germany most of them have any optional


----------



## ChrisH

Following on from the US roadmap leak Autobild.de also saying:

Audi TT RS Coupé (in Deutschland: Sommer 2016)


----------



## Templar

Can't remember off the top of my head but was the mk3 late on its original release date or was it just dragged out ?


----------



## leopard

Templar said:


> Can't remember off the top of my head but was the mk3 late on its original release date or was it just dragged out ?


Oh man !

The tts was was waaay dragged out.I remember going to an open day way back in 2014 at APS in Brackley of all places and they had 2 cars on show, a red sport and a blue S- Line I think it was.Even the editor of Audi Driver was there and even then they said the tts was going to be out in the March :lol:

The same happened with the S3 and I've no doubt the same will happen again with the RS.The wait just kills it for me and I eventually lose interest.


----------



## sherry13

If only coming up with the RS was as simple as this!






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr R

leopard said:


> The wait just kills it for me and I eventually lose interest.


Oh MMMMMy goodness, I hope not!


----------



## leopard

Mr R said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wait just kills it for me and I eventually lose interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh MMMMMy goodness, I hope not!
Click to expand...

 :wink:


----------



## Templar

leopard said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't remember off the top of my head but was the mk3 late on its original release date or was it just dragged out ?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man !
> 
> The tts was was waaay dragged out.I remember going to an open day way back in 2014 at APS in Brackley of all places and they had 2 cars on show, a red sport and a blue S- Line I think it was.Even the editor of Audi Driver was there and even then they said the tts was going to be out in the March :lol:
> 
> The same happened with the S3 and I've no doubt the same will happen again with the RS.The wait just kills it for me and I eventually lose interest.
Click to expand...

I remember now...I was there too.


----------



## datamonkey

No TT RS has been shown at Geneva so far so it looks like the wait continues... :?

Atleast we now know what the Q2 looks like!


----------



## tt3600

Disappointing as wanting to change now!


----------



## sherry13

Yes, no RS.

However, it has been notable for VW so far with the on-stage "mechanic" prank AND the highly awkward Q2 launch where the car didn't start.

The latter is here. She was supposed to drive the middle one out but couldn't. It gets most awkward at about 9 mins. Love the disco lights.






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RockKramer

sherry13 said:


> Yes, no RS.
> 
> However, it has been notable for VW so far with the on-stage "mechanic" prank AND the highly awkward Q2 launch where the car didn't start.
> 
> The latter is here. She was supposed to drive the middle one out but couldn't. It gets most awkward at about 9 mins. Love the disco lights.


What the actual fu*k! Well that was embarrassing. All of it. The first 6 or so mins of waffle & tech graphics and disco lights just bored me. Just bring the car out. And it was all supposed to be so slick and trendy... Hipster maaan. She must still have a car with a proper hand brake. I get that's it's aimed at young people, we were told enough but jeez did they drag that out. 
Interesting tech re smartphone/Nav intergration. The car.. Hmmmm...


----------



## leopard

Too much Saccharine with the PR again,something Audi excel at.

Forget what the car drives like,it's all about the tech...dude


----------



## Mr R

leopard said:


> Too much Saccharine with the PR again,something Audi excel at.
> 
> Forget what the car drives like,it's all about the tech...dude


Agree, Audi are starting to become all fur coats and no knickers. Maybe its time I disassociated myself from the brand.


----------



## datamonkey

Mr R said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much Saccharine with the PR again,something Audi excel at.
> 
> Forget what the car drives like,it's all about the tech...dude
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, Audi are starting to become all fur coats and no knickers. Maybe its time I disassociated myself from the brand.
Click to expand...

I'm with you, unless they have fur knickers, then they're onto a winner!


----------



## Mr R

datamonkey said:


> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much Saccharine with the PR again,something Audi excel at.
> 
> Forget what the car drives like,it's all about the tech...dude
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, Audi are starting to become all fur coats and no knickers. Maybe its time I disassociated myself from the brand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm with you, unless they have fur knickers, then they're onto a winner!
Click to expand...

 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Hell yeah! :lol:


----------



## Pricy147

This may well be the straw that breaks the camels back - was eagerly anticipating Geneva and a new order in the summer.

May well opt for the F-Type Coupe now.


----------



## gogs

Is it a cross between an A3 and a Vauxhall Adam ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry13

leopard said:


> Too much Saccharine with the PR again,something Audi excel at.
> 
> Forget what the car drives like,it's all about the tech...dude


All the big brands want the emphasis on their products being about "lifestyle" - it is (and has been for a few years) the big PR buzz word. So PR people are having to crowbar this in to everything, which is why so many launches are with lifestyle bloggers and not motoring journalists. Apparently, if the car can't get you to the nearest champagne nail bar, then it ain't worth getting fam!

Edit: case in point here with Audi's head of "Influencers". This is dollar signs to the PR people.






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## datamonkey

Pricy147 said:


> This may well be the straw that breaks the camels back - was eagerly anticipating Geneva and a new order in the summer.
> 
> May well opt for the F-Type Coupe now.


Go for it man, the F-Type's a stunning car. You could always have one of those for a while then come back and get the RS in a few years when you'll probably get a better deal.

That is if you're not smitten by the F-Type of course!


----------



## T7 Doc

sherry13 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much Saccharine with the PR again,something Audi excel at.
> 
> Forget what the car drives like,it's all about the tech...dude
> 
> 
> 
> All the big brands want the emphasis on their products being about "lifestyle" - it is (and has been for a few years) the big PR buzz word. So PR people are having to crowbar this in to everything, which is why so many launches are with lifestyle bloggers and not motoring journalists. Apparently, if the car can't get you to the nearest champagne nail bar, then it ain't worth getting fam!
> 
> Edit: case in point here with Audi's head of "Influencers". This is dollar signs to the PR people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the absolute displeasure of being in audi belfast yesterday and sat so close to "trained" audi phone answerer people - Obviously for the Q2 - The guys actually said in the most boring mono voice ive heard from that episode of Father Ted and the incredibly boring priest and i quote "You know the R8 (i assume they said yes) well this car is like the R8 in terms of customisation. You know the air vents on an R8, well you can have those in differing colours to make the car completely different to any other Colour combination out there all we need is a £500 deposit now and we book your slot - The same with the Q2 - You can change the side pillars making your car completely unique. No two, or very few cars will be the same, all we need is a £500 deposit now and we book your slot. (how much are they i assume was asked) I dont know sir, its completely mad at the moment, we just had a management meeting this morning about how we are going to handle all the interest and we decided that the best thing to do to secure your order is a £500 deposit now and we book your slot. (OK can i spec the car or is there any details) In the management meeting this morning we have been told there are no details all we need from you though is a £500 deposit now and we book your slot. Its going to be amazing buzzword buzzword buzzword.
> 
> Honestly dont know who i felt sorry for most. The middle aged man that was being made carry out this Brent-eske sales crap or the lady or man that had called in for some simple info and was beat round the ears for 8 minutes by a man begging for £500 to secure and order on a car he knew nothing about, not even price.
> 
> Madness - However, my business is sales driven and i know the score but what i listened too was terrible. not saying it shouldnt be part of the process but jesus at least make it sexy
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...


----------



## Toshiba

Order book opens in 29days,
410PS, new 8 speed DSG, carbon inlays, carbon mirrors and spoiler as standard. 
Optional carbon brakes and 21" wheels. Price.. £60k.


----------



## sherry13

Pricy147 said:


> This may well be the straw that breaks the camels back - was eagerly anticipating Geneva and a new order in the summer.
> 
> May well opt for the F-Type Coupe now.


What about the new 4 pot "718" Boxster? Some great stats and £41k.

http://www.evo.co.uk/porsche/boxster/17 ... motor-show

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tt3600

Toshiba said:


> Order book opens in 29days,
> 410PS, new 8 speed DSG, carbon inlays, carbon mirrors and spoiler as standard.
> Optional carbon brakes and 21" wheels. Price.. £60k.


Joke or serious?


----------



## ReTTro fit

tt3600 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Order book opens in 29days,
> 410PS, new 8 speed DSG, carbon inlays, carbon mirrors and spoiler as standard.
> Optional carbon brakes and 21" wheels. Price.. £60k.
> 
> 
> 
> Joke or serious?
Click to expand...

If it's serious then the price is still a joke 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## leopard

ReTTro fit said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Order book opens in 29days,
> 410PS, new 8 speed DSG, carbon inlays, carbon mirrors and spoiler as standard.
> Optional carbon brakes and 21" wheels. Price.. £60k.
> 
> 
> 
> Joke or serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's serious then the price is still a joke
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
Click to expand...

Think about it....In 29 days time it will be the 1st April :roll:


----------



## Blacknerd

Think I'm going to switch to the c43 amg coupe


----------



## tt3600

leopard said:


> Think about it....In 29 days time it will be the 1st April :roll:


----------



## powerplay

So here is possibly the first actual pic...?


----------



## brittan

Possibly:

and I'll wager that on one side the wheels rotate in the wrong direction . . . . . .


----------



## powerplay

Wheels are hideous! Also a shame the side skirts are identical to the S, I personally dislike these also.


----------



## ChrisH

It does have the fixed spoiler too.


----------



## brittan

The oportunity to fix the wide arches, missing from the Mk2 RS, has been missed. Audi make them though, and different side skirts but this has all the probabilty of being a parts donor for lookalikes.


----------



## ChrisH

Yes this must be a test mule as its a TTS apart from the RS style lip and rear spoiler, let's hope the production car is a lot more special.


----------



## ROBH49

It really doesn't look that special to me if I`m being honest, like others have said them wheels aren`t the best either. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I do however like the front end, looks very aggressive, lets just hope it looks better when its finally released but I won`t be holding my breath that`s for sure.


----------



## Toshiba

Never known audi test a fully kitted unreleased car out without camouflage first...
Smells of fish.. maybe just an owner with mods.


----------



## ChrisH

Toshiba said:


> Never known audi test a fully kitted unreleased car out without camouflage first...
> Smells of fish.. maybe just an owner with mods.


With the registration like that I think it is an Audi test mule: IN RS3200
Also note the Spanish signs and palm trees, out on a test run no doubt.


----------



## Toshiba

As i said, Audi have never taken unrealised cars on test runs without camouflage...
Why would you need to test the spoiler or the front bumper complete with badge?

The only time cars are out is for brochure shots and even then they are trucked in and out not driven to another country.
running a 3.2 i see.


----------



## Bouncedout

I hope that's not it. Is that really the best they could do with the wheels. I don't think I like the front much either. Love the lights on the Mk3 but the rest looks a bit of a muddle imo


----------



## ChrisH

Toshiba said:


> As i said, Audi have never taken unrealised cars on test runs without camouflage...
> Why would you need to test the spoiler or the front bumper complete with badge?
> 
> The only time cars are out is for brochure shots and even then they are trucked in and out not driven to another country.
> running a 3.2 i see.


But that registration number does look like to be one of Audi's, very similar to the one you posted.


----------



## swanny78

looks like a modded TTS to me.


----------



## ChrisH

swanny78 said:


> looks like a modded TTS to me.


Exactly, I said that earlier.


----------



## leopard

ChrisH said:


> swanny78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a modded TTS to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, I said that earlier.
Click to expand...

Hopes and dreams


----------



## powerplay

Brakes are not TTS brakes though, so someone has registered a TTS with an Audi plate, added an RS style spoiler to the rear (does one exist to fit 2016 TTS? a current TS one probably wouldn't fit), changed the brakes for the same style seen previously on RS test mule and changed the front for an RS style front that has never been seen before?


----------



## datamonkey

Toshiba said:


> Never known audi test a fully kitted unreleased car out without camouflage first...
> Smells of fish.. maybe just an owner with mods.


I wonder if lightning has struck twice as a new possible R8 cab has been spotted without camo... http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rumors- ... disguises/

If this does turn out to be what we're getting with the new RS, then I'll be a little disappointed. Flared arches and a new side skirt would have made a massive difference for the better imo...


----------



## datamonkey

Here's the behind.

New R8 cab can be seen to the left also it seems...

I have a feeling this is legit.


----------



## ChrisH

I tend to agree with you on both counts as the mk2 was similar in the lack of bespoke body parts.
The exhaust and diffuser look like an RS too.


----------



## RockKramer

datamonkey said:


> Here's the behind.
> 
> New R8 cab can be seen to the left also it seems...
> 
> I have a feeling this is legit.


Yep, defo legit... Pics in Car Magazine and Auto Express.
I can't get on with the looks at all... Coupé or Roadster.


----------



## sherry13

It's a miracle! The same pic is doing the rounds, but with the car a different colour each time. Choose your poison.....who knows what is real and what is not!













































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rev

Not keen :/ I even think the TTS looks nicer :roll: Its like its been chavved up tbh.

I heard the 420 might make it into production, guess it'll be a limited run though. Shame it probably won't have the 2.5 but everything else looks good. But that might be one reason why the RS doesn't have those arches, saving it for the 420. I think they should have just made the RS look like the 420 and be done with it.


----------



## powerplay

Having flared arches and a wider track was never gonna happen. The days of a proper hardcore RS edition are sadly long gone.


----------



## j14lal

The picture of the rear, car has the OLED.

I think legit.


----------



## datamonkey

sherry13 said:


> It's a miracle! The same pic is doing the rounds, but with the car a different colour each time. Choose your poison.....who knows what is real and what is not!


lol, someone's been busy in Photoshop!


----------



## ChrisH

As the R8 Spyder is being launched at the New York show later this month, I wonder if the TT RS will be there or at Beijing show which was the previous theory.


----------



## powerplay

Such a shame there is no UK show :? :? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ChrisH

powerplay said:


> Such a shame there is no UK show :? :? :lol: :lol: :lol:


I dont think I would go just to see the TT RS, hardly ground breaking styling is it?


----------



## tt3600

Really dislike the 3 rectangular inserts. MK2 looks better executed.










Oh and those allows look like the old turbines and are horrible looking.

Slight change to the front/rear (not seeing any change to the side from the TTS). Spoiler looks it's ripped off the MK2. Looks like a lazy styling job by Audi here.


----------



## ChrisH

Apart from the boring styling the all aluminium engine should break new boundaries and will it get the electric turbo?
Maybe they are leaving the exciting bit until last?


----------



## gogs

I'm sure it will sound awesome as all the 5 pots do 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## datamonkey

tt3600 said:


> Really dislike the 3 rectangular inserts. MK2 looks better executed.


I agree. Not a fan of the 'split' splitter v's Mk2...


----------



## tt3600




----------



## SpudZ

I see they've included the obligatory wheel arch gap as standard which is thoughtful!

60k+? I don't think so...


----------



## gogs

I'm not convinced that's the finished article, bumpers yes I'd imagine are the real deal, arch gap surely not, wheels I hope not, the boot spoiler looks like it's been a left over from the mk2 parts bin, if that is it in its finished guise it's a damn poor effort from a styling point of view 

There are styling similarities from the earlier spy shots



















Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## SpudZ

It's got the same exhaust splitter as the spy shot. Oh dear, looks as if I'll be paying Porsche a visit... :-?


----------



## leopard

I wouldn't be overly worried at the moment.If the RS had been even remotely ready I'm sure if would have turned up at Geneva and the press would be over it like a rash.

It still looks like it's in it's beta phase to me and probably will be some time to emanate.


----------



## Toshiba

Once the pics start to appear with the swirls on its very close to launch.
They are basically doing shake down tests and final tweaks to the running gear.

Beijing is fast approaching, then its the late summer shows of Moscow and Paris - this put the car on track for launch as previous predicted.


----------



## tt3600

I'd be surprised if the press shots are not imminent, may as well release them now in advance of next motor show.


----------



## tt3600

http://www.evo.co.uk/audi/17495/will-au ... -rs-models


----------



## DPG

Looking forward to seeing this.

Those cockpit images remind me all too well of my Audi ownership experience. :evil:


----------



## Templar

Be interested in seeing what they've done to the interior..seats, VC ect..


----------



## noname

The rear is a copy of the mk2..only rear lights are different.


----------



## Templar

I'm liking the stance on this one..


----------



## Anakin

powerplay said:


> Such a shame there is no UK show :? :? :lol: :lol: :lol:


There is ! its called Goodwood FOS


----------



## tomcat

SpudZ said:


> It's got the same exhaust splitter as the spy shot. Oh dear, looks as if I'll be paying Porsche a visit... :-?


Agree if thats it.. Porsche it is


----------



## tt3600

First TT RS Roadster pictures.




























More pics here:-

http://www.autoblog.com/2016/03/15/audi ... de-3831994


----------



## gogs

Oh dear

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreams1966

Hmmmm....

http://www.porsche.com/uk/models/718/718-boxster-s/


----------



## gogs

I can see Porsche getting a few more orders

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## EvilTed

Dreams1966 said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> http://www.porsche.com/uk/models/718/718-boxster-s/


Yes very nice but when I try and spec one to anything like reasonable levels (alloys, pasm, Pdk, nav and essentials like reverse parking sensors and heated seats) and you're over £50k for a base model let alone the 'S'. 
Factor in 0% Porsche discount and the Audi stable look like absolute bargains. (I'm excluding the TTRS tbh cos having seen it I can't understand why anyone would buy it over the TTS!)


----------



## sherry13

We've been spoilt by the several high performance TT concepts which Audi were never going to seriously make, which means the RS was destined to be a let-down for many on this forum. It was always going to be the usual blah blah from Audi; slightly bigger air intakes blah blah and a bit more growl blah blah and a shed load more cash blah blah.

Blah.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## datamonkey

sherry13 said:


> We've been spoilt by the several high performance TT concepts which Audi were never going to seriously make, which means the RS was destined to be a let-down for many on this forum. It was always going to be the usual blah blah from Audi; slightly bigger air intakes blah blah and a bit more growl blah blah and a shed load more cash blah blah.
> 
> Blah.


What she blah blah said... :lol:


----------



## EvilTed

datamonkey said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've been spoilt by the several high performance TT concepts which Audi were never going to seriously make, which means the RS was destined to be a let-down for many on this forum. It was always going to be the usual blah blah from Audi; slightly bigger air intakes blah blah and a bit more growl blah blah and a shed load more cash blah blah.
> 
> Blah.
> 
> 
> 
> What she blah blah said... :lol:
Click to expand...

+1 for the blah blah [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## no name

Not looking great is it :lol:

Prob better to leave it a few years for the better incarnations to appear.


----------



## ChrisH

Perhaps the new all aluminium 5 pot engine will provide sufficient interest to make up for the lack of looks of the body.


----------



## noname

I'm trying to understand, don't you feel happier having a Porsche rather than a TTrs?!
We all know the price would be the same, most of you already had mk2s and now a TTs so great and powerful cars..I don't see the point in have an extreme car under the ahestetic aspect when you can have a Porsche guys..I know less cv but it's far better even with same pieces inside!..and you know, when you arrive, anyone see a Porsche...
I tell you this because I've had 3 of them in fact, now I chose a normal TT to go with a Cayman next years..


----------



## EvilTed

ManuTT said:


> I'm trying to understand, don't you feel happier having a Porsche rather than a TTrs?!
> We all know the price would be the same, most of you already had mk2s and now a TTs so great and powerful cars..I don't see the point in have an extreme car under the ahestetic aspect when you can have a Porsche guys..I know less cv but it's far better even with same pieces inside!..and you know, when you arrive, anyone see a Porsche...
> I tell you this because I've had 3 of them in fact, now I chose a normal TT to go with a Cayman next years..


I'd go for the Porsche over the TTRS if they came out at the same price for the same spec.
I'd go for the TTS over the Porsche (and did when I bought this one) and save myself at least £10k


----------



## noname

my TT costs 5k€ less than a porsche turbo not S with same optional and 300€ than a TTs, new for new...so would have been more reasonable to buy a Porsche but luckily I bought the TT from Germany and saved thousands of money too...

but here we are talking about the rs...its price will be the same of a cayman so our trick won't be valid!


----------



## TortToise

EvilTed said:


> Dreams1966 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....
> 
> http://www.porsche.com/uk/models/718/718-boxster-s/
> 
> 
> 
> Yes very nice but when I try and spec one to anything like reasonable levels (alloys, pasm, Pdk, nav and essentials like reverse parking sensors and heated seats) and you're over £50k for a base model let alone the 'S'.
> Factor in 0% Porsche discount and the Audi stable look like absolute bargains. (I'm excluding the TTRS tbh cos having seen it I can't understand why anyone would buy it over the TTS!)
Click to expand...

Based on the list price of a TTS and the price differential between Audi S3 and RS3, I'd be surprised if you get any change out of £45k (list) for a base TTRS (more for the sportster). Of course, discounts might be possible but bearing in mind it's a brand new and long awaited model, maybe they won't be quite as good as you can get on other Mk3 TTs.

And the base spec might also be missing a lot of 'essentials' too - will this one have cruise control as standard I wonder?

The TTS sportster with discounts is a more viable competitor to a _non-S_ 718 Boxster. They'll make roughly comparable power , both use 4-cyl 2.0 engines and you'll likely be able to get an equivalent spec TTS for a lot less than the Boxster. The handling on the Boxster is likely to run rings around the TTS though.


----------



## datamonkey

ManuTT said:


> I'm trying to understand, don't you feel happier having a Porsche rather than a TTrs?!
> We all know the price would be the same, most of you already had mk2s and now a TTs so great and powerful cars..I don't see the point in have an extreme car under the ahestetic aspect when you can have a Porsche guys..I know less cv but it's far better even with same pieces inside!..and you know, when you arrive, anyone see a Porsche...
> I tell you this because I've had 3 of them in fact, now I chose a normal TT to go with a Cayman next years..


I get where you're coming from but in my case the only Porsche I'd want is a 911. I don't like the look of the back of the Cayman so the TT RS would win out over that provided I liked the design and it was priced ok.


----------



## tt3600

ChrisH said:


> Perhaps the new all aluminium 5 pot engine will provide sufficient interest to make up for the lack of looks of the body.


Has it been confirmed the block is aluminium?


----------



## ChrisH

tt3600 said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the new all aluminium 5 pot engine will provide sufficient interest to make up for the lack of looks of the body.
> 
> 
> 
> Has it been confirmed the block is aluminium?
Click to expand...

Not the block but Audi said that the engine was aluminium and as the head is already it is an assumption on my part.


----------



## Piker Mark

EvilTed said:


> Dreams1966 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....
> 
> http://www.porsche.com/uk/models/718/718-boxster-s/
> 
> 
> 
> Yes very nice but when I try and spec one to anything like reasonable levels (alloys, pasm, Pdk, nav and essentials like reverse parking sensors and heated seats) and you're over £50k for a base model let alone the 'S'.
> Factor in 0% Porsche discount and the Audi stable look like absolute bargains. (I'm excluding the TTRS tbh cos having seen it I can't understand why anyone would buy it over the TTS!)
Click to expand...

I'd agree with every word - Porsche charge extra for just about everything, just configure a cayman s with most of the options people will want and you'll easily start nudging £60,000 - £65,000 and if you really go to town, £70,000 and over is doable


----------



## moro anis

A couple of years ago I priced up a Boxster S to the same spec as my TTS and it was over £60k.


----------



## RockKramer

moro anis said:


> A couple of years ago I priced up a Boxster S to the same spec as my TTS and it was over £60k.


Hey Moro, not seen about for quite a while. Congrats on the new car. Re the Boxster S, yes it's a 2 seat roadster but that's where the similarity to the TT ends. The Porka is a purpose built mid engined sports car. I do agree the entrance fee is a bit steep though. 
My decision is made, Tango will be moved on for a late 981 Cayman S later this year. Someone else will have taken the hit on all the options I want. Why not a new one... I want the flat 6 not the turbo 4.


----------



## jc74

RockKramer said:


> Hey Moro, not seen about for quite a while. Congrats on the new car. Re the Boxster S, yes it's a 2 seat roadster but that's where the similarity to the TT ends. The Porka is a purpose built mid engined sports car. I do agree the entrance fee is a bit steep though.
> My decision is made, Tango will be moved on for a late 981 Cayman S later this year. Someone else will have taken the hit on all the options I want. Why not a new one... I want the flat 6 not the turbo 4.


Good choice, I seriously would have considered an approved used 981 Boxster/Cayman (get 2 year warranty) instead of my TT which is on order. However I need a short, but daily commute car which car be used all year round in all conditions. (RWD was my concern in this case).
I do wonder whether the 6 cylinders will hold their value even better in the short term, as I still have not heard of a single person yet who welcomes the change to 4 cylinder! (Bit like the 991.2 going turbo charged too).

I would suggest anyone considering both cars to test the two back to back if possible. Having been fortunate in the past to have a mk2 TTS and 987 Boxster at the same time, it was possible to get a feel for the subtle differences between the two cars. I would say the Porsche was definitely much more of a drivers car, though (being a non-S and NA) you had to really rev it into the top half of the rev range to get the performance. It was much livelier in the corners and sounded a lot better. In my opinion the sound driving a car is a good proportion of the experience, which is the main reason why personally I wouldn't go for a diesel sports car.
The TTS on the other hand, I found a much more usable day-to-day car (ie the 50% of the time it was either cold or wet). Though of course the Boxster was perfectly usable - you would just have to drive a bit more sensibly.

I think a more interesting comparison might be a new TT RS vs an approved used 911 (997.2 / 991.1 with 2 years porsche warranty). Both sort of have 4 seats, and similar performance. Given the choice, I think I'd opt for the used 911 with a 3.4/3.8 flat 6 and sports exhaust, however I'm biased.


----------



## leopard

jc74 said:


> personally I wouldn't go for a diesel sports car.


Now there's an oxymoron


----------



## RockKramer

jc74 said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Moro, not seen about for quite a while. Congrats on the new car. Re the Boxster S, yes it's a 2 seat roadster but that's where the similarity to the TT ends. The Porka is a purpose built mid engined sports car. I do agree the entrance fee is a bit steep though.
> My decision is made, Tango will be moved on for a late 981 Cayman S later this year. Someone else will have taken the hit on all the options I want. Why not a new one... I want the flat 6 not the turbo 4.
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice, I seriously would have considered an approved used 981 Boxster/Cayman (get 2 year warranty) instead of my TT which is on order. However I need a short, but daily commute car which car be used all year round in all conditions. (RWD was my concern in this case).
> I do wonder whether the 6 cylinders will hold their value even better in the short term, as I still have not heard of a single person yet who welcomes the change to 4 cylinder! (Bit like the 991.2 going turbo charged too).
> 
> I would suggest anyone considering both cars to test the two back to back if possible. Having been fortunate in the past to have a mk2 TTS and 987 Boxster at the same time, it was possible to get a feel for the subtle differences between the two cars. I would say the Porsche was definitely much more of a drivers car, though (being a non-S and NA) you had to really rev it into the top half of the rev range to get the performance. It was much livelier in the corners and sounded a lot better. In my opinion the sound driving a car is a good proportion of the experience, which is the main reason why personally I wouldn't go for a diesel sports car.
> The TTS on the other hand, I found a much more usable day-to-day car (ie the 50% of the time it was either cold or wet). Though of course the Boxster was perfectly usable - you would just have to drive a bit more sensibly.
> 
> I think a more interesting comparison might be a new TT RS vs an approved used 911 (997.2 / 991.1 with 2 years porsche warranty). Both sort of have 4 seats, and similar performance. Given the choice, I think I'd opt for the used 911 with a 3.4/3.8 flat 6 and sports exhaust, however I'm biased.
Click to expand...

I've always liked the idea of a Cayman but there was something not quite right about the 987 to my eyes. I think they got the look of the 981 pretty much perfect. I'm not loaded, so I see it as the most accessible proper sports car to me.
The TTS is a great car, more a flexible allrounder but flexibility I don't need. 
The Cayman offers what, for me, the TT doesn't. Involvement, soul and revving out an NA engine... No fake noise etc.
It's doesn't have the techie interior of the TT but it's not something that I'd focus if the driving experience isn't doing it for me.
Will the NA Caymans hold its value... It would be nice, depends how well the flat 4 turbos are received.


----------



## Dreams1966

Unfortunately most 'modern classic' prices still only go one way, but they could certainly slow down depreciation wise. A friend bought a 2015 Boxster GTS last year and was at the dealers for a service a couple of weeks ago. The dealer said that they had noticed a spike in interest for the 6-cylinder N/A cars since the launch of the 4-cylinder turbo's.


----------



## RockKramer

Dreams1966 said:


> Unfortunately most 'modern classic' prices still only go one way, but they could certainly slow down depreciation wise. A friend bought a 2015 Boxster GTS last year and was at the dealers for a service a couple of weeks ago. The dealer said that they had noticed a spike in interest for the 6-cylinder N/A cars since the launch of the 4-cylinder turbo's.


Hmmmm, interesting. I'm not looking at getting a Cayman on the premise it will appreciated but would certainly be happy about it. I'd more leaning to the view that depreciation will slow. 
My main problem is going to be finding a manual in the right spec. Yes, obviously the PDK is quicker through the gears, supposedly a lil but more economical but... I prefer the added involvement of a manual and, as they plan is it would be a keeper, I'm worried that should issues surface in later life of the PDK it could cost big wedge to fix.
The vast majority out there are PDK. 
It would be so much easier if I liked the MK3 TT.

Re the 718, this time round Porsche are falling into line with other manufactures. The convertible with be more expensive than the coupe!! The Cayman tends to have a bit more hp/torque than the Cayman is well... could be more telling with turbos.


----------



## Dreams1966

I have ordered a MK3 TTS, should be here any day hopefully. I love the Cayman and the GTS spec ticks a lot of my boxes. However, the combination of price/spec/looks/performance meat it was Audi this time round.

I really think a well specced TTS for mid £30k's is a very compelling package.

I contemplated a 13/14 plate MK2 RS+ and still have wobbles about 'have I done the right thing'.... ultimately the warrantied motoring and updated interior especially (versus my current 2008 V6 Roadster) led me to the MK3. It is a very tasty cabin and I didn't feel that way overly on previous Porsche's. The very latest generation are lovely inside, but currently I didn't feel an extra £15-£20k was worth it. Albeit the Porsche would drive & handle better.

Horses for courses I guess.


----------



## moro anis

Hi Rock,

I've been thinking the same thing, not seen you around lately and was wondering if you still had Tango. Everything OK I hope?

Re cars different things appeal to different people. I have a friend with a highly specced Boxster S which he bought new a couple of years ago and have been in it a few times. It is very exhilarating, holds the road well, sounds fantastic and is very nicely put together. I did consider one myself a few years back but that was the previous model and eventually decided not to.

As you say it is a different car to the TT and TTS. The new TTS is also vastly different to the old one. Those that like all the aspects of a NA boxer engine, RWD etc always will and why not. Very understandable. I hope you find a real beaut and will look out for it.

Personally I like the tech of the TTS and the Mk3 is even better in my opinion. It is notiecably quicker and handles with even better grip. Seems more nimble too. It ticks all my boxes and has all the performance I need. I am fortunate enough to have a powerful motorbike if I want more performance but on the days I don't, I have a pretty good drive, it's better in the wet and has plenty of toys.

Good luck with your search.
ATB
Moro


----------



## datamonkey

So unsurprisingly the R8 convertible we saw a few pages back refuelling with the probable new TT RS was officially unveiled today...

In itself giving more credence to the validity of the TT RS...


----------



## ChrisH

Yes and as I said last was launch at the Beijing motor show which starts 25th April


----------



## tt3600

Should be able to order in around 2 months.


----------



## no name

not sure about that r8 ^ looks like a slipper


----------



## leopard

placeborick said:


> not sure about that r8 ^ looks like a slipper


Yea, I get where you're coming from :lol: :lol:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## LEIGH-H

What is it with hairdressers using lighthouse themed slippers for sweeping up hair.


----------



## no name

just browsing my local audi site and the ttrs silhouette has appeared on site 'coming soon'

http://www.jardinemotors.co.uk/audi/new-cars/audi-ttrs/


----------



## Templar

The All-new Audi TTRS
Audi TTRS - Coming Soon

Introduction
The TT RS sees Audi's nimble coupé given high-performance RS tuning.
The third generation will feature a sophisticated four-wheel drive system and use the seven-speed dual-clutch automatic gearbox that is currently found in the RS 3 Sportback.
The 2.5-litre, five-cylinder turbocharged petrol engine will develop just under 400bhp for pulse-quickening performance.
*The Audi TT RS is due to arrive in Lancaster Audi showrooms in 2016* so register your interest to be the first to take this eagerly anticipated model for a test drive.

Safety
Audi's well known commitment to safety and reliability means the new TT RS is likely to perform very well in this area.
The previous TT RS featured all of the expected active and passive safety systems including ESP stability control and high-performance brakes.
The existing RS range is consistent with this equipment level.
Many also including Anti-Slip Regulation and an Electronic Differential Lock to give the driver superior control in any situation.
Buyers can also expect a full set of airbags along with Isofix child seat anchor points.
￼
Design
The distinctive silhouette of the Audi TT will be retained, making the TT RS an instantly recognisable member of this prestigious family. 
Its RS status will be signalled through an athletic set of styling touches.
A large rear spoiler generates downforce to enhance the handling and deep air intakes aerate the engine and give the front end an assertive expression.

Finishing touches such as oval exhaust pipes, RS brake callipers and vented and drilled brakes leave you in no doubt as to this car's performance credentials.
Inside, the cabin will feature the same motorsport-inspired design cues as the rest of the RS range.
A flat-bottomed, leather-trimmed steering wheel and an RS instrument panel place you at the heart of the action. Aluminium pedals and carbon inlays also add to the sense of excitement. 
￼
Technology
The power from the five-cylinder engine will be transferred to the road by an advanced all-wheel-drive system.
This lends a lively and dynamic feel and ensures you always feel close to the road. The TT RS sits at the pinnacle of the TT range and will help you create your ideal driving environment.

The interior is equipped with technology including climate control, ambient interior lighting, heated seats and advanced infotainment features.
￼


----------



## ReTTro fit

Have they just copied and pasted that from the mk2 Ttrs release 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

Pretty much 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## datamonkey

leopard said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure about that r8 ^ looks like a slipper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEIGH-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with hairdressers using lighthouse themed slippers for sweeping up hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

lol, you two got me chuckling over here!


----------



## datamonkey

ChrisH said:


> Yes and as I said last was launch at the Beijing motor show which starts 25th April


My money's on this prediction...


----------



## 4433allanr

LEIGH-H said:


> What is it with hairdressers using lighthouse themed slippers for sweeping up hair.


Very good! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sherry13

So... New York came and went!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## datamonkey

sherry13 said:


> So... New York came and went!


No. It's still there :lol:

(sorry)


----------



## sherry13

datamonkey said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... New York came and went!
> 
> 
> 
> No. It's still there :lol:
> 
> (sorry)
Click to expand...

Haha  - well, I suppose we have Beijing next, I think?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## powerplay

Looking very much like a September announcement, so in reality March next year, for those prepared to pay full asking price :lol:


----------



## tt3600

powerplay said:


> Looking very much like a September announcement, so in reality March next year, for those prepared to pay full asking price :lol:


Not according to the local dealer. Orders open in less than two months. Wait for Beijing.


----------



## tt3600

We already knew that Audi planned to bring its racy RS3 to America in sedan guise, but now there are even juicier tidbits emerging about the feisty sedan. According to Car and Driver, the Audi RS3 will have a new engine that will be shared with that of the Audi TT RS.

According to the report, the Audi RS3 sedan will make its debut in 2017 and as a 2018 model for the U.S. market. It will pack a new 2.5-liter turbocharged five-cylinder, distinct from the 362-hp turbo-five used in the current RS3 Sportback (pictured). Car and Driver says the new engine shares almost no parts with the current RS3 mill, and will be a single-turbo design rated for "close to" 400 hp, with a seven-speed dual-clutch sending power to all four wheels.

*That engine is slated to debut first at the Beijing auto show at the end of this month in the Audi TT RS. We've spied TT RS coupes and convertibles testing at the Nürburgring, but until now believed they would carry over the same 362-hp engine from today's RS3.
*

It was hardly a surprise that if the Audi RS3 came to America, it would be a sedan, given that Audi primarily sells only sedan and convertible versions of the compact luxury sedan in the U.S. (aside from the E-Tron plug-in hatchback.) With as much as 400 hp in a svelte package, we can't wait for the inevitable battles between the Audi RS3 sedan and Mercedes-AMG CLA45.

http://www.automobilemag.com/news/audi- ... bo-engine/


----------



## ChrisH

tt3600 said:


> We already knew that Audi planned to bring its racy RS3 to America in sedan guise, but now there are even juicier tidbits emerging about the feisty sedan. According to Car and Driver, the Audi RS3 will have a new engine that will be shared with that of the Audi TT RS.
> 
> According to the report, the Audi RS3 sedan will make its debut in 2017 and as a 2018 model for the U.S. market. It will pack a new 2.5-liter turbocharged five-cylinder, distinct from the 362-hp turbo-five used in the current RS3 Sportback (pictured). Car and Driver says the new engine shares almost no parts with the current RS3 mill, and will be a single-turbo design rated for "close to" 400 hp, with a seven-speed dual-clutch sending power to all four wheels.
> 
> *That engine is slated to debut first at the Beijing auto show at the end of this month in the Audi TT RS. We've spied TT RS coupes and convertibles testing at the Nürburgring, but until now believed they would carry over the same 362-hp engine from today's RS3.
> *
> 
> It was hardly a surprise that if the Audi RS3 came to America, it would be a sedan, given that Audi primarily sells only sedan and convertible versions of the compact luxury sedan in the U.S. (aside from the E-Tron plug-in hatchback.) With as much as 400 hp in a svelte package, we can't wait for the inevitable battles between the Audi RS3 sedan and Mercedes-AMG CLA45.
> 
> http://www.automobilemag.com/news/audi- ... bo-engine/


This was announced by Audi US at the New York show and I posted about the new engine then.


----------



## tt3600

ChrisH said:


> This was announced by Audi US at the New York show and I posted about the new engine then.


Multiple sources is good. No shared parts is hard to believe but i'm hoping for an aluminium block, could result in the new car being over 75Kg lighter than the current TT-RS s-tronic.


----------



## ChrisH

tt3600 said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was announced by Audi US at the New York show and I posted about the new engine then.
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple sources is good. No shared parts is hard to believe but i'm hoping for an aluminium block, could result in the new car being over 75Kg lighter than the current TT-RS s-tronic.
Click to expand...

Yes, but this is old news - see 21st Feb I wrote about it:-

Interesting that the Audi spokesman said "...its newer iterations of this *aluminium* motor is capable of up to 400 horse power"
The RS3 saloon has a new intake surround with chunky side blades, no Quattro in the middle though.


----------



## Templar

Some more press info..

http://www.motor1.com/news/62119/audi-t ... -25-liter/


----------



## leopard

Templar said:


> Some more press info..
> 
> http://www.motor1.com/news/62119/audi-t ... -25-liter/


I'll believe it when I see it.These bloggers aren't to be trusted 

In the same breath they are stating the Golf R 400 is coming out in May/ June.It was confirmed by VW that this was going to be shelved.

Hopes and dreams....

Edit:

Mind you,IF the R 400 is out with the 5 pot,then I'd be all over it like a rash


----------



## ChrisH

".... it will be introduced at the Beijing Motor Show (Auto China 2016) which kicks off on April 25"

So this event is looking to be the launch, but why would Audi chose the China show to launch an RS model destined for the Europe and US markets?


----------



## tt3600

ChrisH said:


> ".... it will be introduced at the Beijing Motor Show (Auto China 2016) which kicks off on April 25"
> 
> So this event is looking to be the launch, but why would Audi chose the China show to launch an RS model destined for the Europe and US markets?


Attract a new market?
Avoid clashing with other Audi launches in previous shows?


----------



## ChrisH

tt3600 said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ".... it will be introduced at the Beijing Motor Show (Auto China 2016) which kicks off on April 25"
> 
> So this event is looking to be the launch, but why would Audi chose the China show to launch an RS model destined for the Europe and US markets?
> 
> 
> 
> Attract a new market?
> Avoid clashing with other Audi launches in previous shows?
Click to expand...

I think it's more a question of this show date is the closest to production starting in the summer. It wouldn't surprise me if it goes on the ordering system in May.


----------



## Templar

ChrisH said:


> ".... it will be introduced at the Beijing Motor Show (Auto China 2016) which kicks off on April 25"
> 
> So this event is looking to be the launch, but why would Audi chose the China show to launch an RS model destined for the Europe and US markets?


Launch date deadlines and that the Chinese automotive market is growing strongly...new sales in a strong economic marketplace would be right up Audis street to boost sales.


----------



## tt3600

*Audi TT-RS Coupe Prototype Crashes at the Nurburgring
*

http://www.autoevolution.com/news/audi- ... 06557.html


----------



## ChrisH

tt3600 said:


> *Audi TT-RS Coupe Prototype Crashes at the Nurburgring
> *
> 
> http://www.autoevolution.com/news/audi- ... 06557.html


Wonder if that will put the launch date back from the Bejing show?


----------



## noname

ChrisH said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Audi TT-RS Coupe Prototype Crashes at the Nurburgring
> *
> 
> http://www.autoevolution.com/news/audi- ... 06557.html
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if that will put the launch date back from the Bejing show?
Click to expand...

I think too much power for a TT...it can't be sportier like a Porsche or something else, we have to accept it..independently from this accident or not because more cv don't make a perfect sport car...but most think that!

about the power, TTrs has to have more power than an RS3 or Golf so even for 5/6 cv but more..


----------



## leopard

tt3600 said:


> *Audi TT-RS Coupe Prototype Crashes at the Nurburgring
> *
> 
> http://www.autoevolution.com/news/audi- ... 06557.html


This is nowhere near ready.I can't see this being offered for order if they've smashed it up at the ring. :lol:


----------



## Waitwhat93

leopard said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Audi TT-RS Coupe Prototype Crashes at the Nurburgring
> *
> 
> http://www.autoevolution.com/news/audi- ... 06557.html
> 
> 
> 
> This is nowhere near ready.I can't see this being offered for order if they've smashed it up at the ring. :lol:
Click to expand...

Crashing a car doesn't mean it's not ready, the driver could've made a mistake.


----------



## ChrisH

leopard said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Audi TT-RS Coupe Prototype Crashes at the Nurburgring
> *
> 
> http://www.autoevolution.com/news/audi- ... 06557.html
> 
> 
> 
> This is nowhere near ready.I can't see this being offered for order if they've smashed it up at the ring. :lol:
Click to expand...

I think they've made more than 1. Maybe you should make them an offer?


----------



## sherry13

Remember that review recently which marked the TTS down because it was too good at sticking to the road and marked the rival BMW up for the fun of sliding all over the road? Must have got translated into German.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard

Waitwhat93 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Audi TT-RS Coupe Prototype Crashes at the Nurburgring
> *
> 
> http://www.autoevolution.com/news/audi- ... 06557.html
> 
> 
> 
> This is nowhere near ready.I can't see this being offered for order if they've smashed it up at the ring. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crashing a car doesn't mean it's not ready, the driver could've made a mistake.
Click to expand...

You've forgotten the crucial word in this though." Prototype " 1 of 2.

I would of thought that the car being mentioned as a prototype and also the article stating that something may be amiss with the suspension set up was a bit of a clue,not to forget that the press aren't " fizzed " up about it would mean that it's not ready for a showroom anytime soon 

Edit: overuse of the word mention noted.



ChrisH said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Audi TT-RS Coupe Prototype Crashes at the Nurburgring
> *
> 
> http://www.autoevolution.com/news/audi- ... 06557.html
> 
> 
> 
> This is nowhere near ready.I can't see this being offered for order if they've smashed it up at the ring. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they've made more than 1. Maybe you should make them an offer?
Click to expand...

No thanks,now the Chinese economy is on a downer the price for scrap is at an all time low :lol:


----------



## leopard

sherry13 said:


> Remember that review recently which marked the TTS down because it was too good at sticking to the road and marked the rival BMW up for the fun of sliding all over the road? Must have got translated into German.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Too good for 300bhp yes,but 400bhp might be over egging ?


----------



## Toshiba

I'm thinking this topic might hit a 100 pages before the first person to buy one hits the road...


----------



## leopard

If it's a no show at Beijing then I think you're probably right.


----------



## Mr R

I'm looking forward to reading the posts from the first person that buys one... they'll probably upgrade from a TTS, but the RS will be that little bit better in every possible way, and therefore justify the huge price difference.


----------



## ChrisH

Mr R said:


> I'm looking forward to reading the posts from the first person that buys one... they'll probably upgrade from a TTS, but the RS will be that little bit better in every possible way, and therefore justify the huge price difference.


This will be interesting to see as the BMW M2 OTR price in the UK is £44k so can Audi justify setting the RS price much more than that?


----------



## Mr R

And the M2 is fully loaded, but if you add on the DCT box plus a few smaller options you get to around £49K. Reckon the RS will start at £49,999.99


----------



## datamonkey

Mr R said:


> And the M2 is fully loaded, but if you add on the DCT box plus a few smaller options you get to around £49K. Reckon the RS will start at £49,999.99


I might be interested in the M2 if it wasn't rear wheel drive (aka sh*t in winter)


----------



## mike3105

datamonkey said:


> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the M2 is fully loaded, but if you add on the DCT box plus a few smaller options you get to around £49K. Reckon the RS will start at £49,999.99
> 
> 
> 
> I might be interested in the M2 if it wasn't rear wheel drive (aka sh*t in winter)
Click to expand...

As someone coming from an M135i, I can say the RWD "sh*t in winter" is about of much of a misconception as "4wd is boring and understeers".


----------



## tt3600

Toshiba said:


> I'm thinking this topic might hit a 100 pages before the first person to buy one hits the road...


----------



## tt3600

Latest RS coupe spy video captured this month (with fixed spoiler).


----------



## tt3600

Another one with the coupe and cab,


----------



## powerplay

Had an email from Audi this afternoon,



> Audi UK invites you and a guest to the UK premiere of a new Audi model. This will be joined by the all-new Audi R8 Spyder, which will also be making its UK debut, following its worldwide unveil at the New York International Auto Show.
> Date Monday 25 April 2016
> Time 1830hrs - 2100hrs


I can only guess this mysterious new model might be the Mk3 TTRS? 8)


----------



## Mr R

powerplay said:


> Had an email from Audi this afternoon,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audi UK invites you and a guest to the UK premiere of a new Audi model. This will be joined by the all-new Audi R8 Spyder, which will also be making its UK debut, following its worldwide unveil at the New York International Auto Show.
> Date Monday 25 April 2016
> Time 1830hrs - 2100hrs
> 
> 
> 
> I can only guess this mysterious new model might be the Mk3 TTRS? 8)
Click to expand...

You think? It might be the Q2 they are referring to!


----------



## Dash

Am I the only person who doesn't use my car for pretty much exclusively going round tracks?


----------



## sherry13

Once the RS has finally been seen, I guess we then have months of speculation about the RS Performance model (replacing the RS Plus) and then.... bugger all.

Mark 4 anyone? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba

sherry13 said:


> Once the RS has finally been seen, I guess we then have months of speculation about the RS Performance model (replacing the RS Plus) and then.... bugger all.
> 
> Mark 4 anyone?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


no no no no no..
the talk post RS will be facelift...


----------



## sherry13

Toshiba said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once the RS has finally been seen, I guess we then have months of speculation about the RS Performance model (replacing the RS Plus) and then.... bugger all.
> 
> Mark 4 anyone?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> no no no no no..
> the talk post RS will be facelift...
Click to expand...

Hahaha of course...

And no sign of the TT saloon version, either. And presumably the TT mini SUV is now the Q2.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## datamonkey

mike3105 said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the M2 is fully loaded, but if you add on the DCT box plus a few smaller options you get to around £49K. Reckon the RS will start at £49,999.99
> 
> 
> 
> I might be interested in the M2 if it wasn't rear wheel drive (aka sh*t in winter)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As someone coming from an M135i, I can say the RWD "sh*t in winter" is about of much of a misconception as "4wd is boring and understeers".
Click to expand...

I probably should have said "snow/ice" rather than winter and the conclusion of my brother and Dad as BMW drivers, not myself...


----------



## sherry13

Well here's some groundless wild speculation Sky News style - maybe the one that "crashed" was the RS Performance...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisH

Launch cars will be arriving at dealers Oct/Nov I'm told.


----------



## leopard

ChrisH said:


> Launch cars will be arriving at dealers Oct/Nov I'm told.


Still keeping the flame alive I see


----------



## ChrisH

leopard said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Launch cars will be arriving at dealers Oct/Nov I'm told.
> 
> 
> 
> Still keeping the flame alive I see
Click to expand...

Yep, especially this was from my dealer.


----------



## tt3600

Beijing Motor Show 2016: preview

Audi is preparing a hot TT RS sports car, and with a release date scheduled for later on in 2016 we expect the new model to make its debut at a motor show very soon - making the Beijing show is a likely candidate. We expect the car will get nearly 400bhp from its five-cylinder turbocharged engine, and as our spy shots show the usual design touches on the RS will include oval exhausts, bigger brakes and larger air vents on the front.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/car-news/b ... 16-preview


----------



## brittan

Autumn this year apparently:

http://www.quattroworld.com/audi-news/s ... -roadster/

The top picture in the link shows non-handed wheels though. If that's the UK spec it won't do.


----------



## no name

Might have to grab a set of those red rimmed blowers for my tts 8)


----------



## ChrisH

At last here's the details we've been waiting for:-
The second-generation Audi TT RS has been unveiled in both coupé and roadster forms at the Beijing motor show. - See more at: http://www.autocarpro.in/news-internati ... yQhPf.dpuf

The four-wheel-drive TT RS is the first recipient of Audi's new turbocharged 2.5-litre five-cylinder petrol engine, with an aluminium block instead of the current motor's steel block. Using this aluminium block motor helps the new TT RS weigh 10kg less overall than its predecessor in fixed roof form. The new motor will pack a 395bhp punch with a claimed 0-100kph time of 3.7sec. This is 0.4sec quicker than the old TT RS Plus with a dual-clutch gearbox and 0.5sec inside the time Porsche quotes for the new 345bhp turbocharged 2.5-litre four-cylinder powered Cayman S. With an added 90kg, the Roadster's 0-100kph time is a claimed 3.9sec, which is 0.3sec quicker than the old model. Top speed for both new TT RS models is limited to 155mph/248kph, although it can be raised to 174mph/278kph. Peak torque is 354lb ft between 1700 and an uncharacteristically high 5850rpm, 11lb ft more than the old model. A seven-speed dual-clutch automatic gearbox with TT RS specific ratios is standard, along with launch control software and steering wheel-mounted shift paddles. The new TT RS rides on a chassis lowered by 10mm over the standard TT. Further changes include stiffer springs and dampers and standard 19in alloy wheels.With a kerb weight of 1440kg, the Coupé weighs 1440kg, while the new Roadster tips the scales at 1530kg, due to added structural reinforcement. Styling tweaks include new bumpers front and rear, wider door sills, deeper air intakes at the front end, oval exhaust pipes and a large rear fixed spoiler, although buyers can opt for a more subtle extendable spoiler. Also available are optional OLED (organic light emitting diode) tail-lights each consisting of four elements, the largest of which features the TT logo and Audi's four-ring emblem. - See more at: http://www.autocarpro.in/news-internati ... yQhPf.dpuf


----------



## jwball

Wow, 3.7 to 60.
Should be a bargain if the euro to pounds conversion is realistic.


----------



## ChrisH

You Tube clip from Autocar






Is manual an option, I don't like S-tronic??


----------



## brittan

S-Tronic is standard according to this:

http://www.motoring.com.au/beijing-moto ... rs-102167/


----------



## powerplay

Disappointed with some of its looks, hate those wheels!

Also it's still too lardy, whatever happened to the MQB 50kg savings? Seems despite that and the lighter engine they've just filled the gap with more bloat.


----------



## ChrisH

brittan said:


> S-Tronic is standard according to this:
> 
> http://www.motoring.com.au/beijing-moto ... rs-102167/


I want manual, so the price is likely to reflect this and if it's more than £45k without options then I think Audi have lost the plot.


----------



## Dash

Surprised on the looks. Not as inspiring as the 420 concept.

That's some insane levels of acceleration.


----------



## SpudZ

ChrisH said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> S-Tronic is standard according to this:
> 
> http://www.motoring.com.au/beijing-moto ... rs-102167/
> 
> 
> 
> I want manual, so the price is likely to reflect this and if it's more than £45k without options then I think Audi have lost the plot.
Click to expand...

It will be, undoubtably!


----------



## Shug750S

Wonder how many owners won't request the 'delete top speed limit" option, and what premium they will charge for it?
_
"Audi regulates the top speed at 250 km/h (155.3 mph), or at 280 km/h (173.9 mph) upon request"_


----------



## gogs

One of those links states the coupe will be €66,400 (£51,790) and the roadster around €69,000 (£53,820) I assume that's the base model cost

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## RichP

Damn, didn't spend too much time on styling did they. Looks pretty much the same as the MK 2 RS. Was hoping they were going the 420 concept route for looks.

This RS looks a bit mismatched to me. Awesome angry looking front end, with the rest of the car looking all subtle.

The 420 does at least have similar aggressive styling all over. Audi do baffle me sometimes.

Hmmm....disappointed.


----------



## no name

[smiley=freak.gif] 
What's with those wheels?


----------



## adamccc

ChrisH said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> S-Tronic is standard according to this:
> 
> http://www.motoring.com.au/beijing-moto ... rs-102167/
> 
> 
> 
> I want manual, so the price is likely to reflect this and if it's more than £45k without options then I think Audi have lost the plot.
Click to expand...

I'm sure someone posted something about it having a manual option in some leaked docs - but if it doesn't it's good news for MK2 RS owners as the manual is so much more engaging to drive and may hold it's value. I don't think £45k is too crazy when you've got acceleration to match/beat 911's, amazing interior etc for less than a crappy Cayman


----------



## sherry13

ChrisH said:


> You Tube clip from Autocar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is manual an option, I don't like S-tronic??


Audi really need to fire their video production company. When I see things like that, it makes me realise why continental Europe takes Eurovision so seriously.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisH

adamccc said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> S-Tronic is standard according to this:
> 
> http://www.motoring.com.au/beijing-moto ... rs-102167/
> 
> 
> 
> I want manual, so the price is likely to reflect this and if it's more than £45k without options then I think Audi have lost the plot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure someone posted something about it having a manual option in some leaked docs - but if it doesn't it's good news for MK2 RS owners as the manual is so much more engaging to drive and may hold it's value. I don't think £45k is too crazy when you've got acceleration to match/beat 911's, amazing interior etc for less than a crappy Cayman
Click to expand...

No one knows the UK price, I think anymore than 45k plus Tech, Comfort and Sound pack making 49k is too much. 
Above 50k you're into M4 territory.


----------



## SpudZ

So it's looking like 60k with a bit of spec attached - That's a whole lot of sand for a Golf in a pinny with an extra pot hanging off the end!

Looks like the discounts are going to eclipse even the TTS out of the gate.. :roll:


----------



## ROBH49

SpudZ said:


> So it's looking like 60k with a bit of spec attached - That's a whole lot of sand for a Golf in a pinny with an extra pot hanging off the end!
> 
> Looks like the discounts are going to eclipse even the TTS out of the gate.. :roll:


Hears hoping the discounts are good, as I deffo want one of these in my garage by year end. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sherry13

Here's another longer video with the same horrendous edit as in the other one, but surrounded by simple driving shots, exhaust notes, start-up and the actual launch in China.






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dano28

Audi City London just posted a pic on Twitter of their FB page of the TTRS roadster presumably in their showroom


----------



## Dano28

Audi website https://www.audi.co.uk/new-cars/tt/tt-rs-coupe.html


----------



## Shug750S

adamccc said:


> I don't think £45k is too crazy when you've got acceleration to match/beat 911's, amazing interior etc for less than a crappy Cayman


£45k would be okay, problem is it's more like £52/53k for the base model, so will easily be 57-60k with a few extras. Too expensive


----------



## tt3600

*New 2016 Audi TT RS: 394bhp and 0-62mph in 3.7s!*

The new Audi TT gets 394bhp RS Coupe and Roadster versions with astonishing, supercar-crushing performance figures

Audi has taken the wraps off the fastest and most powerful version of the TT RS ever. Both coupe and roadster versions of the range-topping sportscar have been revealed simultaneously for the first time at events in Beijing and London. Audi has fired the TT RS into supercar territory with a thumping jump in power and speed, which is due on on sale in the autumn.

In coupe form, the RS will cover 0-62mph in 3.7 seconds - nearly as fast as an R8 - and hit 174mph flat out. The heavier roadster covers the same benchmark sprint in 3.9 seconds.

Power from the reworked 2.5-litre five-cylinder turbo has been upped from 335bhp to 394bhp and it now uses both direct and indirect fuel injection, along with variable valve timing. With its 1-2-4-5-3 firing order, Audi insists it has retained the engine's unique deep, enthusiastic, rich sound while improving its performance, reducing its fuel consumption and lowering its weight.

The unique-sounding engine is just 50 centimetres long and adopting an aluminium crankcase has helped it slash 26kg from the weight of its predecessor, while delivering more power. An even faster Plus version of the new car could be on the cards, too.

A huge diffuser is built into the rear bodywork with two elliptical tailpipes. The vast wing can be deleted at no extra cost if you prefer a more understated look. The TT RS will also introduce Organic Light Emitting Diode (OLED) as an option for the tail-lamps.

Dominating the front end is a hexagon-filled single-frame grille, flanked by optional Matrix LED headlights, while inside, the RS follows the regular TT. Taking pride of place is the 12.3-inch Virtual Cockpit, and it's complemented by lightweight sports seats.

Under the skin, the TT RS retains the electronic differential, with suspension lowered by 10mm. It will use a seven-speed dual-clutch gearbox and enormous 370mm disc brakes. There is an optional RS Sports suspension system, which delivers adaptive magnetic control damping to govern its steel springs.

A set of lighter, forged alloy wheels and carbon-ceramic brakes are optional. The Roadster - which is 90kg heavier than the coupe - features a folding fabric roof which can be lowered electrically in 10 seconds at speeds of up to 31mph.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/95 ... mph-in-37s


----------



## tt3600

Love the enhanced wheel


----------



## tt3600

Peak torque is 354lb ft between 1700 and an uncharacteristically high 5850rpm, 11lb ft more than the old model.

A seven-speed dual-clutch automatic gearbox with TT RS specific ratios is standard, along with launch control software and steering wheel-mounted shift paddles.

The new TT RS rides on a chassis lowered by 10mm over the standard TT. Further changes include stiffer springs and dampers and standard 19in alloy wheels.With a kerb weight of 1440kg

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/motor ... ut-beijing


----------



## tt3600

So the weight of the old RS with s-Tronics was 1475kg new weight 1440kg ( new TT is s-tronic only right now). Not a great improvement but an improvement nonetheless.

Can't help feeling disappointed as was expecting more than 50kg saving.


----------



## tt3600

Hate the wheels. Old turbines yuk...


----------



## tt3600

Audi has made enough changes to this motor to justify describing it as "newly developed" and it's also somewhat lighter with a glut of measures,* including an aluminium crank case, helping shave off 26kg.* What all this translates to on the road is a zero to 100km/h time of just 3.7 seconds in the case of the Coupé, with the Roadster taking 3.9 seconds according to Audi.

http://www.iol.co.za/motoring/latest-la ... rs-2013929


----------



## tt3600

Now this is jolly good timing from Audi. Just hours after the release of the 718 Cayman to comments like "Porsche have managed to make the Cayman look like a Chinese copy of the 981", full details are released on the new TT RS. They might just make fairly unpleasant reading for Porsche too...

The 2.5-litre five-cylinder turbo used in the old car and the current RS3 has been revised; it's now lighter and with reduced friction to boost power to 400hp and torque to 354lb ft. That's 60hp and 22lb ft up on what wasn't a slow car beforehand. Audi claims a ludicrous 3.7 seconds to 62mph for the coupe and 3.9 seconds for the roadster. Top speed is limited to either 155mph or 174mph and the sole gearbox choice is the 7-speed S Tronic dual-clutch.

As is the way with fast Audis, the various dynamics parameters are controlled by Audi drive select, here with four settings (comfort, auto, dynamic and individual). Audi says the latest quattro system in the TT RS delivers "strong grip and immense driving pleasure". 19-inch wheels are standard, with 20s on the options list. Also featuring on what will surely be a long list of possible extras are carbon ceramic front brakes and magnetic ride dampers. As standard, expect the RS to use the adaptive dampers seen in the TT S or a passive RS set up.

Now while Audi would like to focus on the organic LED lights at the rear of the TT RS, we'd much rather look at the overall aesthetic. Because, quite frankly, it looks fantastic. Low and squat with some proper arches too, there's no mistaking this for an S Line diesel. It's probably best that the grille isn't a contrast colour and, yes, the spoiler is fixed, but this is another fast Audi that most definitely looks the part. Let's hope the drive can match it...
Inside, the TT RS carries over much from the standard TT with a few sporting embellishments. There's a new 'RS' display for the virtual cockpit, plus an RS-specific wheel and plentiful carbon fibre.

*The TT RS has made its debut at the Beijing motor show, with European sales scheduled for this autumn. There isn't a UK price yet, but for Europe the car will cost 66,400 euros as a coupe and 69,200 as a roadster; at today's exchange rates they're £51,800 and £54,000 respectively. *Bring on that 718 twin-test!

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/ph-germ ... aled/34131


----------



## Piker Mark

SpudZ said:


> So it's looking like 60k with a bit of spec attached - That's a whole lot of sand for a Golf in a pinny with an extra pot hanging off the end!
> 
> Looks like the discounts are going to eclipse even the TTS out of the gate.. :roll:


That's new Boxster S or Cayman GTS territory... good luck with that Audi - I can see the dealer contributions are going to need to be big :lol: Oh and before anyone starts about the performance - in a straight line the RS may be quick, but I bet you all a pound to a hot cross bun that through the twisty stuff the Porsches' have it well beaten - of course that remains to be seen :? A bit like the RS3 getting a good thumping by lesser powered hot hatches... hope I am wrong, but ...


----------



## Toshiba

Those wheels are pants. What are Audi thinking?
Screw it, I'll just paint the mirrors and order a new bumper, spoiler and badge for the back. :roll:


----------



## SpudZ

I agree, but at least they've thrown in the wheel arch abyss for free...... :?


----------



## tt3600

New Video?






Just hilarious.


----------



## Smoothie

tt3600 said:


> New Video?


What colour is that?


----------



## datamonkey

So the red RS we saw last month filling up in Spain turned out to be the press shot vehicle. Hmmm :?

They should have at least changed those fugly wheels over...


----------



## SpudZ

tt3600 said:


> New Video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just hilarious.


Yes in a slow-mo train crashy type of way....


----------



## Smoothie

SpudZ said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes in a slow-mo train crashy type of way....
Click to expand...

What a c*** video!

Rubbish green-screening and what's with the urban looking graphic stings a the beginning "The pretty girl" "The ultimate Roadster" - so poor.

Nice car though, shame about the wheels


----------



## tt3600

Smoothie said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What colour is that?
Click to expand...

Nardo Grey


----------



## Mr R

On Autocar website it says:

_"Audi only expects to sell around 50 models in the UK this year, with the Roadster variant accounting for around a third of that number."_ ...

wonder if they're being a bit ambitious!


----------



## Toshiba

Lol, gets out of the girls car (roadster) and gets in the mans coupe for a blast around the track. :lol: 
I like the yellow on the rev counter and the power/torque displays.


----------



## SpudZ

Mr R said:


> On Autocar website it says:
> 
> _"Audi only expects to sell around 50 models in the UK this year, with the Roadster variant accounting for around a third of that number."_ ...
> 
> wonder if they're being a bit ambitious!


And they'll all be demos....


----------



## cheechy

Toshiba said:


> Those wheels are pants. What are Audi thinking?
> Screw it, I'll just paint the mirrors and order a new bumper, spoiler and badge for the back. :roll:


Seriously Tosh you'll be the first one here with the car come release :lol:


----------



## billyali86

Toshiba said:


> Those wheels are pants. What are Audi thinking?
> Screw it, I'll just paint the mirrors and order a new bumper, spoiler and badge for the back. :roll:


But what will you do with the missing 5 pot?


----------



## ChrisH

There isn't a UK price yet, but for Europe the car will cost 66,400 euros as a coupe and 69,200 as a roadster; at today's exchange rates they're £51,800 and £54,000 respectively.

Well PH: that's crazy prices, the RS3 is 41k so it cant be over 50k surely?


----------



## no name

£50k will be waaaaaaaaay too much imo.

10K for an extra 80Hp and some poor styling.

No doubt someone will pay it, not me. :lol:


----------



## Mr R

Looking back at the videos, you can get the same wheels but in different finishes...


----------



## Pricy147

I agree - £52k + options will push into high 50s - right in the territory of the F-Type which I have been considering. F-Type V6S Coupe with options I wanted was £68k - but 10% discounts will bring down to circa £61k - reducing hit of depreciation at the same time. Obviously F-Type doesn't have the same performance which is the bummer.

Maybe if they have limited numbers it will be more appealing as depreciation should be lower.

Wonder what an APR tune would take the new RS up to - 450bhp ish?


----------



## Toshiba

cheechy said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those wheels are pants. What are Audi thinking?
> Screw it, I'll just paint the mirrors and order a new bumper, spoiler and badge for the back. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously Tosh you'll be the first one here with the car come release :lol:
Click to expand...

Dealer has already called... i have no plans to move to the RS, which is VERY unusual i agree.


----------



## datamonkey

Pricy147 said:


> Obviously F-Type doesn't have the same performance which is the bummer.


True but it looks a hell of a lot better imo...


----------



## sherry13

So.. I actually think a lot of Porsche Cayman/Boxster buyers will suddenly be interested in a car that has 2.5L and 5 cylinders - and sounds like it does, too. And BMW M drivers might see some appeal in a car they can have before 2050. It looks stunning inside as well, with a steering wheel which looks the business. Audi's spin is that it is a supersports car - whatever PR genius came up with that? Not this one. But there is no doubting the ambition. The one thing, apart from the wheels, is the price but with the market in new Caymans looking uncertain, this could be a real winner for Audi. Either that, or the discounted TTS's now seem like the deal of the decade.

I'll be posting pics and vids on here and my Instagram on Wednesday but it will be a scrum haha.

That roadster looks good in nano (I think?) grey?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## datamonkey

sherry13 said:


> That roadster looks good in nano (I think?) grey?


Think it's Nardo grey. Do like the colour but I just can't get past the wheels! They're horrendous!


----------



## sherry13

datamonkey said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That roadster looks good in nano (I think?) grey?
> 
> 
> 
> Think it's Nardo grey. Do like the colour but I just can't get past the wheels! They're horrendous!
Click to expand...

Don't mind them, don't love them either! Surely there will be wheel options?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shug750S

datamonkey said:


> Pricy147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously F-Type doesn't have the same performance which is the bummer.
> 
> 
> 
> True but it looks a hell of a lot better imo...
Click to expand...

Very true, was on the M25 last Thursday and one was stuck in the traffic next to me. Sexxxyyy car.


----------



## datamonkey

sherry13 said:


> Don't mind them, don't love them either! Surely there will be wheel options?


Yeah I'm sure there will be wheel options but stop calling me Shirley! :lol: [sorry, Airplane gag]

The (R8?) ones on the 420 concept looked nice!


----------



## SpudZ

I'd favour a 20'' version of the current TTS personally, but perhaps that won't differentiate the models enough?


----------



## leopard

sherry13 said:


> So.. I actually think a lot of Porsche Cayman/Boxster buyers will suddenly be interested in a car that has 2.5L and 5 cylinders - and sounds like it does, too. And BMW M drivers might see some appeal in a car they can have before 2050. It looks stunning inside as well, with a steering wheel which looks the business. Audi's spin is that it is a supersports car - whatever PR genius came up with that? Not this one. But there is no doubting the ambition. The one thing, apart from the wheels, is the price but with the market in new Caymans looking uncertain, this could be a real winner for Audi. Either that, or the discounted TTS's now seem like the deal of the decade.
> 
> I'll be posting pics and vids on here and my Instagram on Wednesday but it will be a scrum haha.
> 
> That roadster looks good in nano (I think?) grey?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Agreed ! Apart from the primer grey :lol: and the two tone frontal area.

I feel pretty positive about this and I'll go against the grain and state I don't mind the wheels either,although a disappointment that the OLED looks like it will be an option...so there's £500+ away.

Just got to see how the figures work out for us over here with the magic euro/pound conversion and see how the initial press test drives pan out ?

Obviously nothing can substitute a physical gander...tempus fugit and all that.


----------



## Mondo

Wow. Damn. And... 

That's a lovely motor. Just read an article in CAR magazine about it: http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/car-news/m ... n-beijing/

I think I may have found my beloved's replacement, when the metallic reaper finally comes calling. Not yet, mind, but eventually. Death & taxes, etc. Unless you bank in Panama...

Still, £50K for another 60bhp? Hmmm... :?


----------



## tt3600

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/ ... ardo-grey/


----------



## leopard

tt3600 said:


> http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/ ... ardo-grey/


I don't know what they're smoking on that site to suggest this might be the best colour combination but the Grey and the brown looks pretty gash to me


----------



## RichP

tt3600 said:


> http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/ ... ardo-grey/


Damn, Audi need to stop going to fuglywheels.com


----------



## Blacknerd

hopefully the high price of the RS mk3 will lower the depreciation of the RS mk2


----------



## drjam

Pricy147 said:


> Obviously F-Type doesn't have the same performance which is the bummer.


Bummer because you'd actually _use_ that performance?

It's pretty much what I'd expected it to be: bonkers quick in an understated, functional, technical-excellence way.
I'm sure it's durch-sprung-technik to the nth degree, an archetypal fast, predictable modern audi: and if that's what you're after, I'm sure it'll be fantastic.

Personally to spend that amount of money, way beyond the point where the on-paper stats make any practical, day-to-day difference to me on the road, I want to be buying something that tugs at the heart-strings too. As it is, it just leaves me a bit cold; other than being "the fastest TT in the range", there's no particular character or identity that leaps out (at least to me). For £50k+ I want something that somehow feels that bit different, not just faster.


----------



## datamonkey

drjam said:


> Pricy147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously F-Type doesn't have the same performance which is the bummer.
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer because you'd actually _use_ that performance?
> 
> It's pretty much what I'd expected it to be: bonkers quick in an understated, functional, technical-excellence way.
> I'm sure it's durch-sprung-technik to the nth degree, an archetypal fast, predictable modern audi: and if that's what you're after, I'm sure it'll be fantastic.
> 
> Personally to spend that amount of money, way beyond the point where the on-paper stats make any practical, day-to-day difference to me on the road, I want to be buying something that tugs at the heart-strings too. As it is, it just leaves me a bit cold; other than being "the fastest TT in the range", there's no particular character or identity that leaps out (at least to me). For £50k+ I want something that somehow feels that bit different, not just faster.
Click to expand...

Ditto.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

It looks okay, decent. But then it all depends on price. If it starts north of £50k then no thanks, not unless there are some huge discounts but how realistic will that be out the gates. No doubt you need £5-8k of options and then your pushing £60k for a TT which is nuts.

M2 is looking like a bargain right now and you're also getting close to Caymen S money. I do like it though i just hope its priced right and has options on wheels!


----------



## Blade_76

ChrisH said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> S-Tronic is standard according to this:
> 
> http://www.motoring.com.au/beijing-moto ... rs-102167/
> 
> 
> 
> I want manual, so the price is likely to reflect this and if it's more than £45k without options then I think Audi have lost the plot.
Click to expand...

I have heard that there wont be a manual option, as Audi believe the human brain cannot keep up with the car :lol:

I will wait to see it in the flesh, but its tying in nicely with my 3 year change. Dealer already has me down for test drive as soon as its available.


----------



## noname

no, it's trying to steal as much money as possible from you and from the first and the only idiots that will buy the car! then, will give the manual option!


----------



## Templar

My dealer tells me there could be a manual option for the European market. ..sorry stateside.

Digressing slightly and it's to do with the styling, the rear valance and exhaust tips just don't work, valance looks like it's been robbed off the TTS for starters.


----------



## booree

I think the black-red finish looks much better


----------



## Rev

booree said:


> I think the black-red finish looks much better


Yeah, I prefer the black/carbon a lot more than the silver/chrome, on all the colours (except, maybe silver looks nice with the silver...).


----------



## 4433allanr

Ditto, black trim looks meaner.


----------



## Denty

Templar said:


> My dealer tells me there could be a manual option for the European market. ..sorry stateside.
> 
> Digressing slightly and it's to do with the styling, the rear valance and exhaust tips just don't work, valance looks like it's been robbed off the TTS for starters.


I also think the rear valance exhaust area looks very naff and slightly unfinished like it's missing a bit at the bottom.

And what's with the crappy plastic engine cover, no need!

The front bumper side scoops just look like all normal mk3's but with a plastic stick things stuck either side.

Looks a bit chavvy.

At least with the mk2 ttrs it looks a lot meaner than all the other mk2 tt's.

I'll keep mine thanks but wouldn't mind the brakes of the new RS.


----------



## Denty

I'll defo have a test drive tho!! Didn't think much of the mk3 TTS test drive..


----------



## sherry13

I think Sepang and black would look fabulous. I can't wait (dread) to see how much the various options are going to be. Like, will silver exterior trim be standard and black another £1k, for example. Etc.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tt3600

*Tid bits on the engine*

The new engine really is very new. The result is lighter than the old, for better handling, and keener to rev.

It has switched from a cast-iron crankcase - albeit a rather fancy compacted vermicular cast-iron - to an aluminium one. *This change saves 18kg, and actually the whole engine is 26kg lighter than the old one.* New intake systems and pistons mean it's worth hanging onto the gears longer, as peak power is sustained all the way to 7000rpm. In the former TT RS and the current RS3 the five-cylinder engine tails off from 6500.

It's significant that Audi's RS division is prepared to spend money on an engine that's not used in any non-RS models. An engine that's unfashionably large, unfashionably multi-cylindered and unfashionably special.

Fashion may be swinging back its way, at least if the official fuel consumption test changes. Porsche dropped the cylinder count of the 718 series to look good in the current fuel test cycle. But it's becoming increasingly apparent that this cycle is unrealistic, and that a more relevant cycle will come into play before too many years. In a real-world test, the five-cylinder might well do okay.

We spoke to Annette Möllhof, the Ingolstadt product planner in charge of all the five-cylinder Audis - RS3, RS Q3 and TT RS. Does this engine mean the five-cylinder won't die, as many had morosely predicted? She says it has a bright future, and the Quattro division are 'actively looking' for other applications. She won't say what, but says the new engine is the same physical size and shape as the old one.

So it would seem incredible if a facelifted RS3 doesn't get this engine in due time. And probably any RS versions of the new Q2 and Q4, as well as the Q3's replacement.

By the way, you might remember in March 2014 at the Geneva motor show, Audi unveiled a concept called the TT Quattro Sport (pictured below). Many people thought its job was to show us what the TT RS would turn out to be. It had a 420bhp four-cylinder 2.0-litre engine, and a body widened by 3cm.

TT Designer Dany Garand told Top Gear today that he would have liked the TT RS to have got the wider body, but it was too expensive. Well we didn't get that, but we did get a five-cylinder engine instead of a four.

And, sorry Mr Garand, but that seems like a more than fair swap.

http://www.topgear.com/car-news/beijing ... ght-future


----------



## tt3600

New video - sounds dirty!






Really like the screen layout here...


----------



## tt3600

4 minutes

2017 NEW Audi TT RS | WALKAROUND Exterior Interior Design


----------



## no name

Certainly sounds better


----------



## billyali86

from the sounds of it, it does not pop and bang like my rs3 did 

Loved that!


----------



## ChrisH

UK spec.and pricing is to be announced in next 2 weeks


----------



## Toshiba

Alloys do look ok on that video.  
Carbon disc, rears look too small. nice red inlays on vents, too many blanks with DS and power buttons on the wheel, not a fan of the silver on the rear or the grill and I'm not normally a black pack fan... better carbon inlays on the centre console like on the RS4/5/6 would have been nice. Might look better in person.

Still not sold..


----------



## ROBH49

ChrisH said:


> UK spec.and pricing is to be announced in next 2 weeks


This is great news, I did read on one of the release reviews not sure which one that B&O will be standard as will the tech pack.  
Knowing Audi thou can`t see this being the case would be nice but I won`t hold my breath.


----------



## aquazi

Not keen on the start button on the wheel... DS in can understand but how often do you touch the stop start while in motion?!! Also leaves the blank on the dash.

Also dont like the raised quattro on the lower front grill.... Anyone who knows/ cares what quattro is will know its an RS and it has it.

Not entirely sold personally....

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

Toshiba said:


> Alloys do look ok on that video.
> Carbon disc, rears look too small. nice red inlays on vents, too many blanks with DS and power buttons on the wheel, not a fan of the silver on the rear or the grill and I'm not normally a black pack fan... better carbon inlays on the centre console like on the RS4/5/6 would have been nice. Might look better in person.
> 
> Still not sold..


Same views here too especially the cheap hydrodipped effect interior trim and the rear valance just doesn't look right.


----------



## tt3600

Toshiba said:


> Alloys do look ok on that video.


Think i'm getting used to them :?: or they look better in the video?


----------



## tt3600

Toshiba said:


> Still not sold..


I don't think you'll leave the showroom without a deal after you've seen it in person :wink:


----------



## Mr R

aquazi said:


> Not keen on the start button on the wheel... DS in can understand but how often do you touch the stop start while in motion?!! Also leaves the blank on the dash.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


No, in place of the stop/start button there's a button that opens the exhaust flaps to make them louder...


----------



## sherry13

aquazi said:


> Not keen on the start button on the wheel... DS in can understand but how often do you touch the stop start while in motion?!! Also leaves the blank on the dash.
> 
> Also dont like the raised quattro on the lower front grill.... Anyone who knows/ cares what quattro is will know its an RS and it has it.
> 
> Not entirely sold personally....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


Quick question, why wouldn't you want people to know it is Quattro (keeping in mind some of the Sport models will also be Quattro and badged in that way)?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected]

Recently had a closer look at the TT-S belonging to a friend and was suitably impressed. Sounds great; interior was pleasant and exterior was complimentary.

Will wait to see the TT-RS in person and test drive before ordering - _if we do_. So far, the performance figures ticks one box for me; 2 other boxes ticked and that will be good...

...would have preferred to hear about a stripped out limited edition version focused for track users though...Audi are missing a track car and this platform with the new engine offers them the scope if they dare...

What is amusing is the performance gap on paper to the R8 being even closer this time round...though I suspect real world would be a bigger gap.

All good news from here though...26kg lighter off the front axle is very impressive and I think it is safe to assume that any engine fiddling as an aftermarket would likely be pointless...this little car now has the power it should have had from the outset...cannot wait to test drive to see what it is like...if the power delivery is anything like our RS3 then this should be a fun littler rocket...!


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

billyali86 said:


> from the sounds of it, it does not pop and bang like my rs3 did
> 
> Loved that!


Check out this video, lots of popping and banging.


----------



## AdamA9

ROBH49 said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK spec.and pricing is to be announced in next 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> This is great news, I did read on one of the release reviews not sure which one that B&O will be standard as will the tech pack.
> Knowing Audi thou can`t see this being the case would be nice but I won`t hold my breath.
Click to expand...

As with everything, the increased price will absorb the cost of the tech pack. This looks very 'meh' to me. I'd have liked to have seen something a lot more aggressive. The only think I like on there which I'd like on my TTS is the single pipes at the back.


----------



## ZephyR2

Looking at the various vids I think the coupe looks much better in the grey (nardo ?) than in Tango which is used in most of the shots. However the grey tends to make it look stylish and sophisticated rather than aggressive.
On the other hand the grey doesn't seem to suit the roadster. :?


----------



## Dano28

I like it, not too much different in the way of styling but anybody that was expecting flared arches and aggressive front/rear styling obviously hasn't been following the release of any other RS models for a couple of years.

For ME it has enough little things to set it apart, steering wheel, carbon (yes I like carbon no I'm not a chav), styling tweeks and of course the 5 pot, is £50k too much...yes is the TTS overpriced...yes so we knew this was going to be. I'd like to have a drive of it, would I buy one...for the right price yes, will I be swapping my TTS tomorrow for one...no.


----------



## Piker Mark

I'm not liking those wheels at all. A deliberate ploy by Audi to make you spend more on the option wheels or am I just being cynical? Also. the aluminium styling pack... oh dear... looks pants on the RS3, just as bad on the TT RS. So, gloss black styling pack - oh, just spent more money there... sports exhaust? Probably only if you order mag ride... just look at how Audi pushes you to add options on the RS3 - same happening here. You'd be lucky to get change out of £60k with a decent spec. As a few people have said, once you're in that price band you really want something a little more special. I'd take a Cayman S every day, even if it is a little slower... second hand mind, year one depreciation out of the way - hmm - I would consider a low mileage mk3 TT RS that hasn't got the fixed rear spoiler and of course, doesn't have those hideous alloys ...


----------



## EvilTed

Piker Mark said:


> I'm not liking those wheels at all. A deliberate ploy by Audi to make you spend more on the option wheels or am I just being cynical?


As I understand it, those ARE the option wheels. No one seems to be able to locate the standard ones.


----------



## Xiano

Mr R said:


> aquazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not keen on the start button on the wheel... DS in can understand but how often do you touch the stop start while in motion?!! Also leaves the blank on the dash.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> No, in place of the stop/start button there's a button that opens the exhaust flaps to make them louder...
Click to expand...

Wouldn't it have made more sense to put that button on the steering wheel and leave the stop/start where it was?


----------



## EvilTed

Xiano said:


> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aquazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not keen on the start button on the wheel... DS in can understand but how often do you touch the stop start while in motion?!! Also leaves the blank on the dash.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> No, in place of the stop/start button there's a button that opens the exhaust flaps to make them louder...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't it have made more sense to put that button on the steering wheel and leave the stop/start where it was?
Click to expand...

But then the marketing boffins can't make the suggestion that the TTRS is bred from "racing heritage" and "takes cues from Formula 1" and other such guff.
Sense has little to do with it I suspect.


----------



## datamonkey

I wonder if the Mk3 RS will have the option of rear spoiler deletion like the Mk2 did?

Any fixed spoiler is not for me...


----------



## ChrisH

datamonkey said:


> I wonder if the Mk3 RS will have the option of rear spoiler deletion like the Mk2 did?
> 
> Any fixed spoiler is not for me...


Audi have said it can be deleted


----------



## datamonkey

ChrisH said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the Mk3 RS will have the option of rear spoiler deletion like the Mk2 did?
> 
> Any fixed spoiler is not for me...
> 
> 
> 
> Audi have said it can be deleted
Click to expand...

Cool thanks!


----------



## Dash

Templar said:


> My dealer tells me there could be a manual option for the European market. ..sorry stateside.
> 
> Digressing slightly and it's to do with the styling, the rear valance and exhaust tips just don't work, valance looks like it's been robbed off the TTS for starters.




















Well I prefer the rear-lights to the 420. But yeah, the valance on the 420 looks much more suited to the car, distinct and flowing. The RS looks a bit awkward to me. The fake vent indents on the 420 make it a bit different, not sure if that's too much though. It would have been nice if they could have pushed the arches a bit on the RS, but hey, we always say that about every car 

Still the whole thing sits with the ethos. The MK3 was even less of a change - visually - to the MK2 than the MK2 was to the MK1. Improved tech, lightened and tweaks to handling. The MK2 RS was genuinely exciting as it was this brand new 5-pot engine, and at the time (pre-facelift) quite different looking to the base model.


----------



## Mr R

Xiano said:


> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aquazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not keen on the start button on the wheel... DS in can understand but how often do you touch the stop start while in motion?!! Also leaves the blank on the dash.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> No, in place of the stop/start button there's a button that opens the exhaust flaps to make them louder...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't it have made more sense to put that button on the steering wheel and leave the stop/start where it was?
Click to expand...

Putting the button on the steering wheel would make it just too similar to the R8. It needs to be similar enough to draw comparisons... but not too much! 8)


----------



## Toshiba

It's the same wheel as the R8
But they're not comparable...


----------



## [email protected]

Dash said:


> Well I prefer the rear-lights to the 420. But yeah, the valance on the 420 looks much more suited to the car, distinct and flowing. The RS looks a bit awkward to me. The fake vent indents on the 420 make it a bit different, not sure if that's too much though. It would have been nice if they could have pushed the arches a bit on the RS, but hey, we always say that about every car
> 
> Still the whole thing sits with the ethos. The MK3 was even less of a change - visually - to the MK2 than the MK2 was to the MK1. Improved tech, lightened and tweaks to handling. The MK2 RS was genuinely exciting as it was this brand new 5-pot engine, and at the time (pre-facelift) quite different looking to the base model.


Agree with all your comments and would add though that perhaps the sensible thing is to wait for the version that may be closely styled to the 420...which I think should be made.

So for me box #2 of 3 has also been ticked with the pix below from the BBC Topgear site...that colour is also fetching and apt.

Today I found out box #3 will have to be a waiting game as only DSG will be available for pre-order so MT not confirmed yet...not the end of the world tbh and perhaps time to move over to a DSG.

Deliveries are being quoted as end of 2016 though prices not yet released...might as well wait for a March 2017 delivery and get a new reg. Am liking the car more from pix alone...still want to see one in the flesh though. I wonder if the rear could be swapped for the 420 rear...that would make the car perfect!

How it rides and handle is less of a concern as that can be improved if necessary.


----------



## Dash

My reservations against DSG are as a second-hand car buyer. But I think by now they are going to as reliable as a manual gear-box. They usually cost more, but if it's not an option then that's not a problem!

I haven't driven one, but they seem like a no-brainer to me, you can use them in manual and you can even take your hands off the wheel and jiggle the stick if you want to, but paddles seem like a no-brainer too. I suspect Audi are of similar views and trying to force the fear of them away.

I don't know many people who've gone back to manual. I think there was somebody on the forum who said it made it too easy and things were less involving, but why not just switch to manual at that point?


----------



## 4433allanr

I like it when the flagship model like the RS6 is so different from the rest of the range that it can't easily be replicated to make lesser models look the same, flared arches etc. I think they have been too conservative.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Wheels aside i am definitely interested. Is it perfect, no but it addresses some of the issues i have with my TTS. Mainly sound and character of the engine. I like the looks and much prefer the wing on the back to the genuine Audi Accessory wing which i was looking into. No point now.

Dealer is getting back to me on when the order books will open but he thinks September is his best guess. If it starts at £50K but includes the Tech & Sound pack then that will go some way in cementing my decision. However i don't like hearing that Mag Ride will be an option? Standard on the TTS so why on earth would they delete it on the RS :? Its a must for me so i hope thats not so.

I much prefer the Black styling pack to that of the silver but guess thats all subjective. Performance wise there doesn't appear to be much that will touch it, at least in a straight line for the price point. Recently had a go in a M2 and while it was awesome and a genuine bargain, its interior feels pretty low rent. 718, nice but needs a tone of options and not sure on the engine. Mind you i haven't driven it so can't say for sure. Merc A45 AMG, just no! This leaves the TTRS. Tech, looks and speed its all there. If the lighter engine solves the issues with the RS3 then its a no brainer.


----------



## Denty

It's not just about changing gears with the paddles or auto stick...

You can do a lot of fun things if u have a clutch pedal but only if you're a more, shall we say, a more adventures driver....

Going fast in a straight line is fun but I wanna be able to get the rear sliding out in slow to medium corners in the dry which really u need a manual clutch (ESP fully off obviously) to do properly...

Any one else heard the rumours that a 3 door rs3 is on the cards...? Shame it'll only come with an auto box though or I'd be on it like a rash!


----------



## Mr R

Toshiba said:


> It's the same wheel as the R8
> But they're not comparable...


The R8 Plus has 4 operating satellites on the steering wheel. The TTRS images so far have only shown 2...


----------



## aquazi

Mr R said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same wheel as the R8
> But they're not comparable...
> 
> 
> 
> The R8 Plus has 4 operating satellites on the steering wheel. The TTRS images so far have only shown 2...
Click to expand...

I think he means the V10:










But the R8 having the button there sort of makes sense... Less so on the tt.


----------



## j4jure

The blacked out front on the red car looks so good!


----------



## sherry13

YouTube's SupercarsofLondon at the Audi City launch:






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4433allanr

I think the four rings on the bonnet are too big!!!


----------



## sherry13

4433allanr said:


> I think the four rings on the bonnet are too big!!!


Haha it's those puddle lights again. No wonder it's a 45 minute job!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## datamonkey

4433allanr said:


> I think the four rings on the bonnet are too big!!!


Hehe and they're not centered!


----------



## ZephyR2

sherry13 said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the four rings on the bonnet are too big!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha it's those puddle lights again. No wonder it's a 45 minute job!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## billyali8601

One in the super cars of London didn't have sports exhaust, can't wait to hear what it sounds like with it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dash

Fair point on the clutch. That sort of thing doesn't cross my mind.

GoTeamGb: the Mk2 suspension options was the same. Mag ride standard on the S optional on the RS. From what I've read, the RS suspension is the same as mag ride in sports mode. I guess the logic is, why would you want comfort mode on the hardcore RS? If you really must have it, then pay for the option. The S on the other hand is the refined model.


----------



## Templar

Dash said:


> Fair point on the clutch. That sort of thing doesn't cross my mind.
> 
> GoTeamGb: the Mk2 suspension options was the same. Mag ride standard on the S optional on the RS. From what I've read, the RS suspension is the same as mag ride in sports mode. I guess the logic is, why would you want comfort mode on the hardcore RS? If you really must have it, then pay for the option. The S on the other hand is the refined model.


Mag ride is pretty bloody hard if I'm honest and I don't agree that the standard suspension on the RS model is the same as the S model with sport suspension mode activated on the TTS. Standard suspension is quite compliant really and possibly too compliant at times.


----------



## Dash

Interesting, never tried either, just going on what people have said previously on the MK2 forum.

Either way, I bet they're all more comfortable than MK1 sports suspension!!


----------



## Rev

Templar said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mag ride is pretty bloody hard if I'm honest and I don't agree that the standard suspension on the RS model is the same as the S model with sport suspension mode activated on the TTS. Standard suspension is quite compliant really and possibly too compliant at times.
Click to expand...

Well I don't know about the Mk2, but for the Mk3, it makes sense that the RS would have the "S-line sports suspension" which is like the mag ride in sports mode, then if you want comfort mode you have to get the mag ride. Since not everyone is going to want comfort mode in the RS, being a more hardcore car. They say the RS has 10mm lower suspension so it sounds like it does have the S-line sports suspension.

It makes sense the TTS would have mag ride as standard, because its meant to be the more in-between car, a step up from the S-line but not as permanently hardcore as the RS. It tries to be a bit of both.

I don't really find the mag ride in sports mode to be that hard btw, its not like racing car suspension. Sometimes I go over a bump and think it must be in comfort, but nope, its in dynamic, lol. Not saying you're wrong or anything, just that it depends what you think is hard suspension I guess. But overall I think it does a really really good job of cornering flat and at the same time dampening the bumps well.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Dash said:


> Fair point on the clutch. That sort of thing doesn't cross my mind.
> 
> GoTeamGb: the Mk2 suspension options was the same. Mag ride standard on the S optional on the RS. From what I've read, the RS suspension is the same as mag ride in sports mode. I guess the logic is, why would you want comfort mode on the hardcore RS? If you really must have it, then pay for the option. The S on the other hand is the refined model.


Hi Dash. Thats makes sense now that you said it.While i don't think the TTS is overly hard in Dynamic i do find it to be a tad more fidgety and non compliant over short high impact stuff, such as pot holes, surface changes etc.

I just figured being the top dog of the range they would celebrate tech and keep it on the RS. I'm not sure i would ever describe a TT RS as 'hardcore' though. Seems a little bit too plush for that but then i like to go fast while having good tech and in relative comfort for a sports car so it suits me just fine.

We'll see anyway, sure its going to be an option so if i really must have it then i will have to pony up. Either way the car is looking good to me..


----------



## ROBH49

The only real must for me will be the black styling package, the top speed restriction removed (174mph) and the sports exhaust system, and a nice colour combo. So I will be looking for a great ex demo or second hand one, unless there are some good deals to be had on new.

Phoning my dealer up this afternoon to arrange a test drive as soon as they have one in stock.


----------



## ChrisH

ROBH49 said:


> The only real must for me will be the black styling package, the top speed restriction removed (174mph) and the sports exhaust system, and a nice colour combo. So I will be looking for a great ex demo or second hand one, unless there are some good deals to be had on new.
> 
> Phoning my dealer up this afternoon to arrange a test drive as soon as they have one in stock.


Where are you getting this option info from, the Audi site only has the TT RS pictures, there is no spec.and pricing yet and the Register your interest doesn't even work? 
Dealers wont get their demos until Oct at the earliest - that's 6 months time.


----------



## ROBH49

ChrisH said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only real must for me will be the black styling package, the top speed restriction removed (174mph) and the sports exhaust system, and a nice colour combo. So I will be looking for a great ex demo or second hand one, unless there are some good deals to be had on new.
> 
> Phoning my dealer up this afternoon to arrange a test drive as soon as they have one in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you getting this option info from, the Audi site only has the TT RS pictures, there is no spec.and pricing yet and the Register your interest doesn't even work?
> Dealers wont get their demos until Oct at the earliest - that's 6 months time.
Click to expand...

Hi ChrisH

Its just an educated guess really mate to do with all I have read and seen via the net. I`m just waiting on a call back from my local dealer to confirm whether they will be getting a demo car or not.


----------



## ROBH49

Just received a call back from my local dealer, and like ChrisH has stated they probably won`t receive a car for at least the next 3/4 months. The salesman did say they have no details of price or spec of the car for at least the next two weeks.

The good news is that I`m down for the first test drive when it arrives.


----------



## ChrisH

Hi Rob,

My dealer says all dealers have been told that RS spec and pricing is expected be available on their system within 2 weeks.


----------



## ROBH49

ChrisH said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> My dealer says all dealers have been told that RS spec and pricing is expected be available on their system within 2 weeks.


Hi Chris.

Yes mate your right this is what I have just been told by my dealers as well. He did ask if I would like to put my name down on the order books as soon as they are open. Got to hand it to these guys their razor sharp on the up take. I did say nice try mate lets see the price and the spec sheet first and what deal you can come up with.

Just got to love them balls thou. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

As a current RS owner from new (2009) to now I am more than happy to order ahead of sampling...after looking at the public specs and many of these are true to what I believe it should be. Audi made a great move with resurrecting the 5-pot with the 2.5L unit.

What the MK2 lacked from the outset is that sub 4-sec 0-100KPH performance unless you opt for a Stage 2 map - to also get that exhaust note as desired. Our RS3 test car exhaust sounds sweet in that regard and in stock trim it is as strong as our Stage 2 TT-RS&#8230;both weigh almost the same&#8230;TT-RS Roadster is 1566kg and RS3 is 1563kg.

FFWD to the MK3 TT-RS, I expect the Roadster to weigh in at 1475kg though power will now likely feel close to a MK2 Stage3 Hybrid I suspect&#8230;now that is a true sleeper and in real terms makes this a bargain when compared to what else is on the market.

We will fiddle with the handling offcourse and I suspect perhaps look at some tyres&#8230;+2 may be optimum. Then beyond that I see no need really as with the handling and some appropriate tyres fitted we expect this car to be great for streets and fun for track. And if we can do all that and have the same running cost and reliability as my MK2 TT-RS&#8230;then it is a complete no brainer to me just as the MK2 TT-RS was a no brainer and I said so at the time.

For a small packaged Roadster that can compete up to 150MPH with higher value cars&#8230;I cannot really see much that offers such a breadth of capability and if fully spec is below £75k then am in&#8230;above that price and I may need to re-think&#8230;perhaps and sadly let the MK2 TT-RS go to make the purchase easy on the beaten wallet.

For me, I cannot wait to do a side by side of MK2 TT-RS and MK3 TT-RS&#8230;the engine in the MK2 TT-RS is so flexible that I can easily oust most cars from 50MPH onwards happily staying in 6th gear. When I have to use the gears to pass or gather speed, the MK2 TT-RS Stage 2 is devastatingly quick; smooth and formidable&#8230;the MK3 sounds like it has moved things on by a margin to be almost 1-sec quicker to 100KPH&#8230;that, by my estimation, is roughly a car's length in that short space&#8230;now that is impressive.

There are many aspects of this car that would please and as I say&#8230;am in already if less than £75k spececd&#8230;and that to me is a bargain especially if the roof can come off too&#8230;!


----------



## ChadW

Btw with no mention of Apple Car play for the TTRS as per the new A4 and Q7 then it looks like it is not possible on the virtual cockpit and no second screen set up.


----------



## sherry13

ChrisH said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only real must for me will be the black styling package, the top speed restriction removed (174mph) and the sports exhaust system, and a nice colour combo. So I will be looking for a great ex demo or second hand one, unless there are some good deals to be had on new.
> 
> Phoning my dealer up this afternoon to arrange a test drive as soon as they have one in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you getting this option info from, the Audi site only has the TT RS pictures, there is no spec.and pricing yet and the Register your interest doesn't even work?
> Dealers wont get their demos until Oct at the earliest - that's 6 months time.
Click to expand...

Some info on the gloss black styling pack is in the press release over on the Audi City thread.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

I love the gloss black styling pack. In fact i love the launch photos of the red coupe RS. Red with the black styling pack looks the ticket to me. I sometimes wish (mainly on a dull day mind) i had gone red in my TTS, so might write a wrong with the TT RS.

Was just reading on the EVO site that they seem to suggest Mag ride will be standard. They noted the optional ceramic brakes and 20'' forged wheels but did note the mag ride as standard. Guess we will see in a couple weeks away once pricing is released but they are quoting €66,400 for the coupe and €69,200 for the roadster (£51,500 and £53,700)

We shall see.

http://www.evo.co.uk/audi/tt-rs/17644/new-audi-tt-rs-launched-394bhp-and-0-62mph-in-37sec


----------



## tt3600

I was bored.










TTRS represents good value against Porsche that's for sure. Focus RS is excellent non super car performance, whilst the GTR well is just bonkers for the price.


----------



## Toshiba

Guess what I've ordered today?

You missed the V10+ 610PS and 3.1 to 60. 134K
RS 60K more like, list id guess will be 56/57k


----------



## EvilTed

tt3600 said:


> I was bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS represents good value against Porsche that's for sure. Focus RS is excellent non super car performance, whilst the GTR well is just bonkers for the price.


Oh my god! My OCD is absolutely killing me. What sort of person sorts a list like this alphabetically by model! [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] 
Please please please can we have one sorted by something useful for showing a relative comparison? My vote would be BHP per ton.
Even better £ per bhp per ton 

P.S. I love that you do this when you're bored. I do too


----------



## sherry13

Toshiba said:


> Guess what I've ordered today?
> 
> You missed the V10+ 610PS and 3.1 to 60. 134K
> RS 60K more like, list id guess will be 56/57k


Golf R ?



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Templar

Rev said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mag ride is pretty bloody hard if I'm honest and I don't agree that the standard suspension on the RS model is the same as the S model with sport suspension mode activated on the TTS. Standard suspension is quite compliant really and possibly too compliant at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I don't know about the Mk2, but for the Mk3, it makes sense that the RS would have the "S-line sports suspension" which is like the mag ride in sports mode, then if you want comfort mode you have to get the mag ride. Since not everyone is going to want comfort mode in the RS, being a more hardcore car. They say the RS has 10mm lower suspension so it sounds like it does have the S-line sports suspension.
> 
> It makes sense the TTS would have mag ride as standard, because its meant to be the more in-between car, a step up from the S-line but not as permanently hardcore as the RS. It tries to be a bit of both.
> 
> I don't really find the mag ride in sports mode to be that hard btw, its not like racing car suspension. Sometimes I go over a bump and think it must be in comfort, but nope, its in dynamic, lol. Not saying you're wrong or anything, just that it depends what you think is hard suspension I guess. But overall I think it does a really really good job of cornering flat and at the same time dampening the bumps well.
Click to expand...

 I was referring to a mk2 when I mentioned hard suspension ..The mk3 is definitely softer in its setup. As for the RS uding a S Line suspension you are sort of right as in the wrong way round...The blurb on say my wife's S Line mk2 refers to it having the RS suspension which is 10mm lower, which it is but the front of the RS is a lot heavier so doubt the spring rates are really the same...I'm guessing when Audi was referring to the RS suspension on non RS variants they must of meant to replicate the height thereof.


----------



## Toshiba

Close... a new phone cover.
Golf R, thats like a swollen hairy ball from a mongrel dog... no thanks :lol:


----------



## Templar

Toshiba said:


> Close... a new phone cover.
> Golf R, thats like a swollen hairy ball from a mongrel dog... no thanks :lol:


Haha..nicely put :lol:


----------



## no name

Great post 8)

Needs a 'Looks out of ten' column too


----------



## tt3600

New video.

Must say the black on red instead of silver looks good.


----------



## Blacknerd

Beautiful


----------



## [email protected]

Roadster sounds nice...


----------



## gogs

I'm loving that nardo grey with the black trim and that noise 

Time to save some pennies

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis

Not too disimilar to my Nano grey when it's in a light grey mood.


----------



## tt3600

EvilTed said:


> Even better £ per bhp per ton


God knows if the formula is right as i've had quite a few glasses of beer.
=SUM((F2/C2/(E2/1000)))


----------



## suffeks

old engine bay was better, new one is too plasticky, but the air filter box is huge now lol takes up 1/4 of the space

apr will prob hit 450hp no problem, since this motor makes max power at 7k, meaning turbo has some steam left in it, old one tapered at 6500rpm

but we will see how strong it is compared to the old cgi block, i can tell you old one was very strong


----------



## tt3600

The German Audi youtube channel is answering questions BTW.

_Good morning, the RS-specific Audi magnetic ride will be optional equipment in the new Audi TT RS and Audi TT RS Roadster. Greetings from Ingolstadt_


----------



## ZephyR2

tt3600 said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even better £ per bhp per ton
> 
> 
> 
> God knows if the formula is right as i've had quite a few glasses of beer.
> =SUM((F2/C2/(E2/1000)))
Click to expand...

The formula may be right but I suspect the price isn't. Probably nearer to £60k.


----------



## ROBH49

tt3600 said:


> The German Audi youtube channel is answering questions BTW.
> 
> _Good morning, the RS-specific Audi magnetic ride will be optional equipment in the new Audi TT RS and Audi TT RS Roadster. Greetings from Ingolstadt_


Hi tt3600.

Get some more questions answered for use, as I can`t find out a tap on line or though the dealers. :wink:


----------



## EvilTed

tt3600 said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even better £ per bhp per ton
> 
> 
> 
> God knows if the formula is right as i've had quite a few glasses of beer.
> =SUM((F2/C2/(E2/1000)))
Click to expand...

This spreadie needs a thread of its own 
I actually would choose my next car based on this list. As someone else notes the TTRS would slip if the RRP is above 50k. Can't help thinking the TTS would represent better value if it were included but I wont ask for it to be added as tt3600 is probably sleeping off a hangover! :roll:

Audi TTS MK3 s-tronic 0-62=4.6 PS=310 Kg=1400 BHPperTon=221 Price=£40610 £perPSperTon=???

I just divide price by BHPperTon to get the number of £ you spend per bhpperton but that gives different results to your calculation. if I use yours I _think_ I get 591.

I need to get out more.


----------



## Dash

It's rather top-trumps way of doing it. I wouldn't buy a powerful BMW because I drive muddy and untreated roads, meaning I'd probably write it off pretty quickly. Likewise, many wouldn't buy an RS because it's too safe. etc...


----------



## sherry13

tt3600 said:


> The German Audi youtube channel is answering questions BTW.
> 
> _Good morning, the RS-specific Audi magnetic ride will be optional equipment in the new Audi TT RS and Audi TT RS Roadster. Greetings from Ingolstadt_


Good spot, hopefully they will keep tue finished video up for a while, will take a look once I'm home.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tt3600

EvilTed said:


> Can't help thinking the TTS would represent better value if it were included but I wont ask for it to be added as tt3600 is probably sleeping off a hangover! :roll:


I'll bite.

With updated formula and TTS included,
=SUM((F2/E2))


----------



## ZephyR2

tt3600 said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't help thinking the TTS would represent better value if it were included but I wont ask for it to be added as tt3600 is probably sleeping off a hangover! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bite.
> 
> With updated formula and TTS included,
> =SUM((F2/E2))
Click to expand...

Very interesting comparisons but I'm not sure what it really proves. I put a 1.8 Mk3 coupe in to the formula and got £182. :?
I wonder if a 0-62 vs cost comparison would give any different results .....


----------



## EvilTed

ZephyR2 said:


> Very interesting comparisons but I'm not sure what it really proves. I put a 1.8 Mk3 coupe in to the formula and got £182. :?
> I wonder if a 0-62 vs cost comparison would give any different results .....


Those of us that love a good spreadsheet (like this one) know that what it proves is, eventually, whatever you want it to prove.
In this case it has justified my decision to buy a TTS over an M4 and that the TTRS doesn't suddenly mean I'm going to be running a clearly second best Audi option - that's all I needed.

Ed


----------



## Toshiba

All the good cars are down at the bottom... 
I'm happy not to use those metrics as it represents nothing to do with "fun to drive" and the "special feel" you get in those cars as you start them up. Not many times the 60 really makes that much of a difference..


----------



## Waitwhat93

Toshiba said:


> All the good cars are down at the bottom...
> I'm happy not to use those metrics as it represents nothing to do with "fun to drive" and the "special feel" you get in those cars as you start them up. Not many times the 60 really makes that much of a difference..


Well that would obviously happen with the spreadsheet aimed at price for performance.

The ones at the bottom aren't ones you think about being cost effective for how fast they are lol.


----------



## Shug750S

tt3600 said:


> The German Audi youtube channel is answering questions BTW.
> 
> _Good morning, the RS-specific Audi magnetic ride will be optional equipment in the new Audi TT RS and Audi TT RS Roadster. Greetings from Ingolstadt_


You can almost hear the € signs spinning as the extras all start adding up.

Surprised the sign off wasn't Greetings from Ingolstadt as I plan spending my next bonus from all the extras


----------



## ZephyR2

EvilTed said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting comparisons but I'm not sure what it really proves. I put a 1.8 Mk3 coupe in to the formula and got £182. :?
> I wonder if a 0-62 vs cost comparison would give any different results .....
> 
> 
> 
> Those of us that love a good spreadsheet (like this one) know that what it proves is, eventually, whatever you want it to prove.
> In this case it has justified my decision to buy a TTS over an M4 and that the TTRS doesn't suddenly mean I'm going to be running a clearly second best Audi option - that's all I needed.
> 
> Ed
Click to expand...

 :lol: You can't beat a good spreadsheet. It just needs a few macros now.


----------



## RichP

Toshiba said:


> All the good cars are down at the bottom...
> I'm happy not to use those metrics as it represents nothing to do with "fun to drive" and the "special feel" you get in those cars as you start them up. Not many times the 60 really makes that much of a difference..


It's mid-range rather than 0-60 is where the real fun is at. Perhaps put some 'torque' information in too?


----------



## EvilTed

RichP said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the good cars are down at the bottom...
> I'm happy not to use those metrics as it represents nothing to do with "fun to drive" and the "special feel" you get in those cars as you start them up. Not many times the 60 really makes that much of a difference..
> 
> 
> 
> It's mid-range rather than 0-60 is where the real fun is at. Perhaps put some 'torque' information in too?
Click to expand...

I just heard a funny noise, I think it was tt3600's soul being crushed...


----------



## ZephyR2

Surely a spreadsheet that can do torque curve analysis shouldn't be too difficult. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba

A spread sheet can't express that special feeling - it's like when you remove a woman panties from her the first time..
You just have to feel that wetness, you can't get the same experience by someone else putting a number to it, it's one of those things you just have to be there for. 

TTRS is like a thinner Rebel Wilson, I'm thinking Amanda Baynes or Brooklyn Decker near the bottom of the list..
For the TTR guys, think Steve Buscemi, I'm not judging..


----------



## moro anis

Kevin!!!


----------



## Toshiba

All light humour... i was bored!


----------



## booree

Toshiba said:


> A spread sheet can't express that special feeling - it's like when you remove a woman panties from her the first time..
> You just have to feel that wetness, you can't get the same experience by someone else putting a number to it, it's one of those things you just have to be there for.
> 
> TTRS is like a thinner Rebel Wilson, I'm thinking Amanda Baynes or Brooklyn Decker near the bottom of the list..
> For the TTR guys, think Steve Buscemi, I'm not judging..


.. where is 'like' button here :lol:


----------



## Blacknerd

TTRS In Sepang


----------



## vagman

Blacknerd said:


> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> TTRS In Sepang


Very nice, but it looks like Sprint rather than Sepang.

Wheels are hideous. I prefer the 20's.


----------



## genie_v1

Blacknerd said:


> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> TTRS In Sepang


I like that - wonder where it is?? 
Looks mean with the front plate delete

Would love to see a white with both trim options - I think I would want black edition grille, but silver splitter ect. 
I'm sold


----------



## sherry13

genie_v1 said:


> Blacknerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> TTRS In Sepang
> 
> 
> 
> I like that - wonder where it is??
> Looks mean with the front plate delete
> 
> Would love to see a white with both trim options - I think I would want black edition grille, but silver splitter ect.
> I'm sold
Click to expand...

Plate is Michigan. Agree re the front plate deletion.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected]

Dash said:


> It's rather top-trumps way of doing it. I wouldn't buy a powerful BMW because I drive muddy and untreated roads, meaning I'd probably write it off pretty quickly. Likewise, many wouldn't buy an RS because it's too safe. etc...


I think I understand what you mean here...

Increasingly and with our ever so congested roads, small packaged cars built well - reliable with robust engineering - are of interest for those of us who prefer multi-purpose cars for roads and track. In that regard and seeing what the main car manufacturers are doing - Porsche; BMW; Audi; Ford; Mercedes; Alfa - Audi are, IMO, doing all the right things...keep 5-pot; build it well; turn up later to the party with a package that is reliable.

Take our RS3 test car and the reviews do slate the car heavily however those in the know simply look at the front axle and make a small alignment change and you will simply not believe it is the same car...I guess you need to know how to set up a car to make it behave....what understeer  The engine however is fantastic...very strong and to think that has been improved upon in the next TT-RS...am seriously curious to see how that can be possible however we shall see when the car turns up.

2nd Gen RS is something I have been looking forward to...surprised the rear end from the 420 was dropped late in the day...front-end was confirmed some time back, my understanding; engine was also confirmed because it is reliable and actually easy to meet emission standards especially when mated to DSG; interior options are what am looking forward to see if the one or two rumours I was being sent is true...if so, then this should make a nice change.

The rest of the package looks great - regardless of how it may drive or steer ...we can easily fix these especially on Gen3 MagneRide...so much breadth and capability now on these shox which we have already 'refined' on the RS3...making the Comfort and Dynamic mode more distinct. Simple alignment changes sorts out the steering with more work to come.

Keen to get our hands on the TT-RS...roadster again naturally.

I do agree with your point that increasingly cars are being purposefully slotted in to a particular usage type, which is not a bad thing however it then means you end up with 4+ cars on the driveway.


----------



## leopard

[email protected] said:


> Take our RS3 test car and the reviews do slate the car heavily however those in the know simply look at the front axle and make a small alignment change and you will simply not believe it is the same car...I guess you need to know how .


I fail to understand why this isn't addressed at factory level when after all Audi have built the car and spent millions designing it.Surely you cant just make a tweak from factory settings and expect it to be a cure all,something has got to give along the line.It's not just the steering with the RS3 it's the whole package like with most Audis' it's just dull,with a couple of exceptions noted.

If Audi follow the same recipe for the TTRS like they have the RS3 then it's going to turn out to be a bit if a disappointment but then there'll always be some that swear it's brilliant no matter what..


----------



## EvilTed

vagman said:


> Blacknerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> TTRS In Sepang
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, but it looks like Sprint rather than Sepang.
> 
> Wheels are hideous. I prefer the 20's.
Click to expand...

Those wheels have been stolen from a 2002 Mazda RX8.


----------



## ChrisH

Blacknerd said:


> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> TTRS In Sepang


What stands out in this picture is the grill looks so much better without the number plate holder we get in Europe /UK.
Does anyone have any suggestions how to get the US style grill (it's a different part) and fit the number plate somewhere else?


----------



## Joerek

Is the co2 for the new TT-RS published somewhere? Knowing the Co2 helps us to determine extra tax in The Netherlands, which is a significant amount on the price. ie. the RS3 adds 20299 euros for co2 emissions only.


----------



## Toshiba

Just email VW and tell them what number you need - they have some software that can help you...


----------



## Piker Mark

tt3600 said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't help thinking the TTS would represent better value if it were included but I wont ask for it to be added as tt3600 is probably sleeping off a hangover! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bite.
> 
> With updated formula and TTS included,
> =SUM((F2/E2))
Click to expand...

Looking at the car on top... my brother has this week taken delivery of his new Focus RS - a few problems with it... but, my God that is a very good car. Can't believe I would say this, but it is better than the new RS3 on quite a few levels. I think only the interior lets it down, but it's ten grand cheaper... it's a bit too obvious for my tastes, but I'm not sure my TTS would keep up with it down a twisty back road...


----------



## drjam

leopard said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take our RS3 test car and the reviews do slate the car heavily however those in the know simply look at the front axle and make a small alignment change and you will simply not believe it is the same car...I guess you need to know how .
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to understand why this isn't addressed at factory level when after all Audi have built the car and spent millions designing it.
Click to expand...

It isn't addressed because it's a brand/marketing segmentation choice. 
It drives how they want it to drive not because the engineers they employ are idiots, but because it's what they believe most customers of the brand want and expect. They're particularly not trying to compete with Porsche; they're actively setting out to be different (if someone prefers the feel of a Porsche and buys one instead, so what: it's still money into the group coffers).

In terms of after-market mods, most people with most cars want to just buy it out-of-the-box and it be good enough to fit their needs. If you're going to start saying "but it's a good platform and you can do this with that modification", then you really need to be adding that cost to the starting price before making fair comparisons with alternatives.


----------



## leopard

drjam said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take our RS3 test car and the reviews do slate the car heavily however those in the know simply look at the front axle and make a small alignment change and you will simply not believe it is the same car...I guess you need to know how .
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to understand why this isn't addressed at factory level when after all Audi have built the car and spent millions designing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't addressed because it's a brand/marketing segmentation choice.
> It drives how they want it to drive not because the engineers they employ are idiots, but because it's what they believe most customers of the brand want and expect. They're particularly not trying to compete with Porsche; they're actively setting out to be different (if someone prefers the feel of a Porsche and buys one instead, so what: it's still money into the group coffers).
> 
> In terms of after-market mods, most people with most cars want to just buy it out-of-the-box and it be good enough to fit their needs. If you're going to start saying "but it's a good platform and you can do this with that modification", then you really need to be adding that cost to the starting price before making fair comparisons with alternatives.
Click to expand...

So reading in between the lines, Audi have deliberately engineered the RS3 to be mediocre and to be lambasted by the motoring press because this obviously won't affect sales ? When obviously there is competition coming from all corners,especially now with a super hot competitive sub 60K market.

I also think that the RS3 has always been a flawed platform with their indecision of whether to use wider front wheels in an effort to cure understeer etc

I don't think the VAG corporation can be that flippant to think that their product can be easily modified for the better in the aftermarket with a quick adjustment to the steering geometry without anybody raising an eyebrow.


----------



## Toshiba

I have to smile...

A small time pretty much unheard of tuner knows how to "fix" a multi billion euro project that leading engineers have worked on for years. The RS3 and TT I'm sure does 100% what the engineers want it to do with the parameters they are working within.

I do accept others will want other parameters... doesnt mean its right or wrong as it is...


----------



## datamonkey

Toshiba said:


> I have to smile...
> 
> A small time pretty much unheard of tuner knows how to "fix" a multi billion euro project that leading engineers have worked on for years. The RS3 and TT I'm sure does 100% what the engineers want it to do with the parameters they are working within.


If he does know the "fix", Audi need to snap him up quick. Also is anything actually broken? Like you say the car is as it was designed to be...?

Anyway I popped into my local dealer today to see if they knew when they'd be getting an RS for test drives. They didn't.

In fact between different staff there I spoke with, information was very vague and incorrect (one saying the engine was 4 pot!).

Price-wise I was told to expect about £50k-£52k but again that was guess work so who knows...


----------



## Waitwhat93

Information is vague because no one knows anything.

No point asking dealer for info for a while yet


----------



## ChrisH

Waitwhat93 said:


> Information is vague because no one knows anything.
> 
> No point asking dealer for info for a while yet


...exactly, I did say on Monday they've been told that pricing and spec. will be issued in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Waitwhat93

ChrisH said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Information is vague because no one knows anything.
> 
> No point asking dealer for info for a while yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...exactly, I did say on Monday they've been told that pricing and spec. will be issued in about 2 weeks.
Click to expand...

Apparently people don't read the last couple pages when posting on a thread


----------



## tt3600

Still waiting for details on improvements to s-Tronic, brakes (journalist raving on huge 370mm brakes but they seem the same size as the mk2 - more pistons perhaps?), details on the engine, bucket seats, weight saved with carbon brakes etc.

The weight difference is being reported as just 10kg but they seem to be comparing it to the manual mk2 which is 1450kg vs 1440kg for mk3 which has s-tronic! I wonder if journalists bother to research anymore?


----------



## Denty

Toshiba said:


> I have to smile...
> 
> A small time pretty much unheard of tuner knows how to "fix" a multi billion euro project that leading engineers have worked on for years. The RS3 and TT I'm sure does 100% what the engineers want it to do with the parameters they are working within..


Toshiba: you are very ignorant and rude.

He's not saying it needs fixing for the average driver, he's merely stating they can be improved to be more dynamic for the more enthusiastic driver.

All mainstream car manufacturers set the cars up from the facory so they handle in a safe and predictable manner. To say that they can't be improved with a more aggressive geo set up is frankly quite dumb very short sighted indeed.

Some people fear others who have more knowledge than them because it makes them feel inadequate.


----------



## Denty

[/quote]
So reading in between the lines, Audi have deliberately engineered the RS3 to be mediocre and to be lambasted by the motoring press because this obviously won't affect sales ? When obviously there is competition coming from all corners,especially now with a super hot competitive sub 60K market.

I also think that the RS3 has always been a flawed platform with their indecision of whether to use wider front wheels in an effort to cure understeer etc

I don't think the VAG corporation can be that flippant to think that their product can be easily modified for the better in the aftermarket with a quick adjustment to the steering geometry without anybody raising an eyebrow.[/quote]

:evil: 
But a good geo set up makes all the difference on any car. VAG make safe cars for normal drivers but if u want a more aggressive handling car then what's the problem with a more aggressive set up?

Most people who drive Audis will never mess with the steering set up (probably don't even know what it is...) and just like having an audi badge for ego bloating...
[smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## RichP

Most people who drive Audis will never mess with the steering set up (probably don't even know what it is...) and just like having an audi badge for ego bloating...
[smiley=bomb.gif][/quote]

Guess that makes me a self-obsessed egomaniac then :?

There's me thinking I just got my RS for fun


----------



## leopard

Denty said:


> So reading in between the lines, Audi have deliberately engineered the RS3 to be mediocre and to be lambasted by the motoring press because this obviously won't affect sales ? When obviously there is competition coming from all corners,especially now with a super hot competitive sub 60K market.
> 
> I also think that the RS3 has always been a flawed platform with their indecision of whether to use wider front wheels in an effort to cure understeer etc
> 
> I don't think the VAG corporation can be that flippant to think that their product can be easily modified for the better in the aftermarket with a quick adjustment to the steering geometry without anybody raising an eyebrow.
> 
> 
> 
> :evil:
> But a good geo set up makes all the difference on any car. VAG make safe cars for normal drivers but if u want a more aggressive handling car then what's the problem with a more aggressive set up?
> 
> Most people who drive Audis will never mess with the steering set up (probably don't even know what it is...) and just like having an audi badge for ego bloating...
> [smiley=bomb.gif]
Click to expand...

You seem to be having a bad day Mr Denty...calm down or you'll soil yourself 

Anybody can piss about all day long with camber,castor and toe( if it's all adjustable ) and get weird and unpredictable handling if they so choose but,the RS dept decided to offer the one variant for sale and that is the one that is being tested by the press and the people are making opinion on.

If it was advantageous for Audi to spice up the handling to garner a better a review then I'm sure that's what they would have done.

With any alignment procedural setup,the one setting giveth while the other taketh away.


----------



## drjam

leopard said:


> So reading in between the lines, Audi have deliberately engineered the RS3 to be mediocre and to be lambasted by the motoring press because this obviously won't affect sales ?


Whether it's mediocre is just a matter of opinion, based on what you want or expect. 
& where in the motoring press has it been "lambasted"? 
A quick google for the latest version brings up all 4 out of 5 star reviews. 
Yes, there are some familiar comments about "not the most engaging", "understeers at the limit" and so on. But those are pretty standard for motoring press reviews of any Audi over the last however-many years: it doesn't seem to have affected sales too much. How many drivers (of any brand) ever drive near the limit?
Audi haven't tried to cultivate an image of "entertaining", they've aimed for one of "predictable and safe". They're selling the ability to go fast with the minimum fuss, not to go fast with the maximum fun. Nothing wrong with that decision: for lot's of people, that's exactly what they want.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Not that I can afford to change to a TTRS but I too would like to see Glacia White with the Black Edition!! My chrome inspired TTS is fine but I loved the more aggressive black styling pack that I had on my Mark 2. Black wing mirrors, rear spoiler brackets and lower front spoiler will look really cool!


----------



## ZephyR2

leopard said:


> You seem to be having a bad day Mr Denty...calm down or you'll soil yourself


Funny I was going to suggest that you might be having a spot of PMT yourself leopard after your contra-temps with [email protected] and others on this thread and with Leigh-H about car covers. :lol:



leopard said:


> With any alignment procedural setup,the one setting giveth while the other taketh away.


Well that's probably the most sensible statement in this whole thread.


----------



## leopard

drjam said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> So reading in between the lines, Audi have deliberately engineered the RS3 to be mediocre and to be lambasted by the motoring press because this obviously won't affect sales ?
> 
> 
> 
> Whether it's mediocre is just a matter of opinion, based on what you want or expect.
> & where in the motoring press has it been "lambasted"?
> A quick google for the latest version brings up all 4 out of 5 star reviews.
> Yes, there are some familiar comments about "not the most engaging", "understeers at the limit" and so on. But those are pretty standard for motoring press reviews of any Audi over the last however-many years: it doesn't seem to have affected sales too much. How many drivers (of any brand) ever drive near the limit?
> Audi haven't tried to cultivate an image of "entertaining", they've aimed for one of "predictable and safe". They're selling the ability to go fast with the minimum fuss, not to go fast with the maximum fun. Nothing wrong with that decision: for lot's of people, that's exactly what they want.
Click to expand...

One memorable example,a well respected review site.Also search for the backlash on piston heads lol.






4 out of 5 stars is average,many cars get them.

People do buy with track days in mind,911 GT3, Cayman GT4 owners for example.I agree with the rest of what you're saying by the way,people just expect more.


----------



## leopard

ZephyR2 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be having a bad day Mr Denty...calm down or you'll soil yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Funny I was going to suggest that you might be having a spot of PMT yourself leopard after your contra-temps with [email protected] and others on this thread and with Leigh-H about car covers. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> With any alignment procedural setup,the one setting giveth while the other taketh away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's probably the most sensible statement in this whole thread.
Click to expand...

It's hard to keep up when it's cracking off :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Denty said:


> Toshiba: you are very ignorant and rude.
> 
> He's not saying it needs fixing for the average driver, he's merely stating they can be improved to be more dynamic for the more enthusiastic driver.
> 
> All mainstream car manufacturers set the cars up from the facory so they handle in a safe and predictable manner. To say that they can't be improved with a more aggressive geo set up is frankly quite dumb very short sighted indeed.
> 
> Some people fear others who have more knowledge than them because it makes them feel inadequate.


No, you're the rude one and the other poster was the ignorant one...

At no point did i say or ever hint i "know" more, nor do i want to. The post is clear "fix" and thats a completely crazy ego centric thing to say vs a multi billion dollar RS project division working to a given set of parameters. Can it be changed? Tweaked? sure, but who gets to set the criteria for "improved"? No ones even driven it yet...

Do you feel more knowledgeable now, you certainly appear inadequate.. :roll:



[email protected] said:


> regardless of how it may drive or steer ...we can easily fix these especially on Gen3 MagneRide...so much breadth and capability now on these shox which we have already 'refined' on the RS3...making the Comfort and Dynamic mode more distinct. Simple alignment changes sorts out the steering with more work to come.


Those wanting an RS can place a top drawer order with your local dealer, you're not committed to anything thing and if the price comes out silly or the other things are not as you expect, or had hoped for you can simply not proceed.


----------



## Nin Din Din

leopard said:


>


Love those wheels!


----------



## [email protected]

Gentlemen/Ladies,
Please let us focus on sharing our views/opinions/experiences. Am comfortable with being challenged, it is nothing new and everyone does have the right to make a comment - *subjective *or objective - so let us all respect what each other posts/thinks/says.

And no, I do not take offence to being called all sorts of names online, I always assume it is all part of the fun of being on forums and in most cases there is no harm done really...well, my kids have called me worse on the odd occasion when I have had to lay down the rules so am a little '_seasoned_' in that regard.

So please have your views/share them/be *subjective *and in regards to me personally, I really do not mind personal remarks - I see that as all part of the basis of participating and that I support. I promise no retaliation will certainly come from me...or anyone on my team.

I will only draw the line when there is *truth *in what is being typed...that, I simply cannot deal with :wink:

Other than that, am very comfortable with all comments - be it positives or negatives.

As a side note, I am here to learn/read/offer my experience/engage - that, I hope is acceptable or advice if otherwise and I will gladly apologise and beat a hasty retreat.

Back on topic...

IMO, the MK3 TT-RS will be a great seller and likely the Roadster. The one thing I can tell you is that the RS3 sounds great with the windows down however you do lose the exhaust note when moving at pace. I expect the Roadster to retain elements of that exhaust note and that for me is what makes the car.


----------



## [email protected]

drjam said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take our RS3 test car and the reviews do slate the car heavily however those in the know simply look at the front axle and make a small alignment change and you will simply not believe it is the same car...I guess you need to know how .
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to understand why this isn't addressed at factory level when after all Audi have built the car and spent millions designing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't addressed because it's a brand/marketing segmentation choice.
> It drives how they want it to drive not because the engineers they employ are idiots, but because it's what they believe most customers of the brand want and expect. They're particularly not trying to compete with Porsche; they're actively setting out to be different (if someone prefers the feel of a Porsche and buys one instead, so what: it's still money into the group coffers).
> 
> In terms of after-market mods, most people with most cars want to just buy it out-of-the-box and it be good enough to fit their needs. If you're going to start saying "but it's a good platform and you can do this with that modification", then you really need to be adding that cost to the starting price before making fair comparisons with alternatives.
Click to expand...

Agreed and I can share some info in regards to the MK2 TT-RS with MagneRide that I am privy to...

The Audi handling '_character_' is fastidiously managed by...let us call him John (I happen to know his full name). John signs off that aspect and everything relating to the finished product is aligned to that thus wheel sizes; tyre options; tyre pressures; alignment with fuel consumption in mind; weight distribution and so on. John will not be moved from that stance point because it is a formulae that has worked for Audi for many years - my understanding.

It will take a change from the top to mandate a different handling 'character' if it will sell more cars in real terms and I pity the person who attempts to make a case to VAG that their cars are not setup correctly...I suspect the response will likely be - _depends who the target audience is!_

That a car can be setup differently by anyone to be honest is not a big mystery in real terms and there is no big secret here. John is tasked to deliver a handling trait that meets a number of key requirements - what these are, I do not know - however I suspect target market/buyer driving ability is likely at the top of that requirement followed closely by wet tarmac use.

Make the car handling exploitable and an inexperienced driver - _btw I count myself in this category_ - will likely get in to trouble very quickly especially in the wet.

Make the car benign and focus on other areas such a nice cup holders; heated seats; soft touch controls; LEDs; Bluetooth; big alloy wheels; low profile tyres; Hi-fi system and it is likely the majority of the target buyer will be happy...ohh do not forget the toys which keeps us all amused for hours...different seat; mirror; exhaust note settings etc

If you want something that does not squat on acceleration - well, that was not part of the original requirement;

If you want something that does not dive on braking...you guessed it...not on the requirements list.

You really want ride comfort in a Sports hatchback or Sports car...are you sure about that?...well, not on the requirements list;

You want composed handling over off-camber roads or a classic British B-road...yep, John does not have that on the requirements list..pity that!

All of these areas can be improved upon and surprisingly with simple changes. For example, to reduce front brake dive requires stiffer rear springs calibrated to suit the dampers and softer front springs; more aggressive rear brake pads relative to the front by a factor of 4. These info comes from experience and I know VAG engineers I have taken time to speak with at length knew this however these are not on the requirements list John ticks off.

None of what I have pointed out above says VAG engineers are less worthy...I have met a few and they are incredibly knowledgeable.

A fav saying which I read somewhere was...

"the most beautiful woman in the village is always the most beautiful woman in the world to men in the village...until they venture outside the village "

I think that is what I read, anyway I do like that saying and has so much truth in that statement about how we can always learn a little more with expanding our minds beyond what limits we place in front of us.

Years back, I and a number of 911 owners/friends used to lament OPCs for reverting our tyre pressurise to the factory settings. In my case it always wore out my rear tyres quicker than the fronts and made the car feel 'floaty when moving at pace. The issue we pointed out was that the factory tyre recommendation was excessively too high at 36PSI on the fronts and 44PSI on the rears.

My preference, after much trial and error was 28PSI front and 32PSI (I go lower to 29PSI on hot days) rears - both cold. My friends had various however none of us used the factory recommendation. The net benefit was that our tyres lasted longer; car felt more planted and handling was much more composed as opposed to the Porsche trait of 'edgy'.

Think about that for a moment...44PSI down to 32PSI - 12PSI drop...I mean just think about that for a moment!

Long story short...Porsche do now have a variety of recommendations tagged as Sports and Comfort tyre pressures which works very well and I suspect tyre life is now much improved. Now, am not saying us drama queens who kept lamenting OPCs here in the UK and in the US for changing our desired tyre pressures every time the car went in for any work had something to do with that change in recommendations however I suspect the engineers likely read a thing or two on the forums and probably were able to challenge their 'John' to make a change.

Those who own the TT-RS will point to one very weak area...front brakes. Does that mean those of us who looked for alternative solutions should have simply accepted that the factory engineers know best and that is that?...absolutely not!

Simple short term fix is a more aggressive rear pads to reduce work on front brakes. Other more costly solution exists however. My own remedy here was a little OTT though has worked for me since 2010 and no disc 'warp' issues here...I have never looked back tbh.

FWIW, the RS3 has the same brakes issues as the TT-RS as well as the rear going light on hard braking...which can be scary. There is a direct connection between the suspension setup and how this car behaves on hard braking...essentially, IMO, the front axle is setup too stiff and rear axle too soft. Reverse that setup by way of manipulating tyre pressures and you will sense a change that points to the issue - again, another simple thing to diagnose.

I trialled an alignment on my MK2 TT-RS which worked well for me and shared that with a few people and I now understand that seems to work for most people. Knowledge sometimes can be powerful IMHO.


----------



## Shug750S

Good post above.

Let's be realistic, 99% of drivers want a car that drives nicely, has a few nice features, bells and whistles etc., and is reliable. Looks reasonably good, and goes well, at least compared to the other joe average drivers they mix with. That's what the mainstream car manufacturers design and build to.

A few more enthusiastic drivers or 'enthusiasts' will want more. They will want to tweak their cars so they handle better / go faster / look better or different for various reasons.

The problem is that most drivers (even on here and other higher performance forums) are not capable of handling a car that is on the edge of performance boundaries. That's why the car manufacturers build in a safety or handling / performance margin.

The 1% (or less) of drivers who can handle a car modified outside of these boundaries play on track, where the modifications are both useable and worthwhile. In reality when you're stuck in suburban traffic queues with speed limits of 30 (or more commonly 20) regardless of your car you're the same as everyone else. You just probably feel better because you're sitting in a nicer place. Most cars are never used to even 80 or so percent of their capabilities.

Got a motorway drive today, followed by some crappy A roads in Norfolk, and even my basic TT will be only used at a fraction of it's performance levels, due to other vehicles sharing the same space, the threat of sanctions (speed cameras and plod) and my own abilities.

End of the day buy what you want / can afford / get away with without the other half finding out how much it cost.

RS Looks good, just not sure I can justify £60k on one.


----------



## johnny_hungus

Just like the Mk2, the Mk3 TT-S still hits the sweet spot for me on a value/performance basis. The Mk2 TT-RS never felt like it justified the high price tag when I tested one, so am not sure how this will do the same. I can understand why people desire the engine, it sounds great but at what price? You can pick up a second hand R8 V10 for under £70K these days!

With that said, I do like the front end and spoiler


----------



## [email protected]

johnny_hungus said:


> Just like the Mk2, the Mk3 TT-S still hits the sweet spot for me on a value/performance basis. The Mk2 TT-RS never felt like it justified the high price tag when I tested one, so am not sure how this will do the same. I can understand why people desire the engine, it sounds great but at what price? You can pick up a second hand R8 V10 for under £70K these days!
> 
> With that said, I do like the front end and spoiler


The R8 is a nice car, my preference would be the V8 as it drove better to me though the V10 did sound nicer without question. Never liked R-tronic...bit clunky unnecessarily; DSG afterwards made sense but was too late; MT on V8 was a wicked combo...however Aston won my business.

It would however not be my choice as a new purchase as I say - Aston got my business, let alone as a 2nd hand purchase - spend some time with owners and talk to technicians who undertake service/repairs etc...the story, am afraid, is not comforting in regards to reliability. The dozen or so personal friends whom have had one never intended on keeping them once warranty run out as the issues during the warranty periods gave them no confidence.

As I say, it is a nice looking car and the V8 was more robust however it also had the odd issues from friends whom I enquired with. The MK2 versions hopefully are a little more better in that area - time will tell. With these new platforms, it is not uncommon to have a number of issues so that is fine with me...the TT-RS however as a first generation has been utterly reliable to me (well, the tube coming off the oil reservoir at new causing smoke from the engine bay alarmed me however has been the only issue...someone at the factory did not put that in tightly but we shall forget about that!) and at 87.7k miles it has never missed a beat.

The R8 is not alone in that price bracket though. I opted for the Aston and my long gone V8 Vantage Roadster gave me nothing but issues in the 8-mths of ownership from new and after a few trips back to the factory I gave up - flat battery that locked me out of the car whilst out; water in the boot; boot locked which needed to go back to the factory to be opened - X'mas surprise for 'ers in doors could not be got at and I am still getting grief for that till today; the clunky box; and the list went on am afraid. I was not alone either...my good friend with similar spec suffered issues...he was braver...kept going for 18-mths and ultimately gave up in the end. Good luck to owners of our two cars as a 2nd hand purchase. We often joke that waiting for our cars to be built took longer than our ownership...!

One thing I will say about Aston Martin however is the Customer Service is 1st class and fantastic - really. They will collect the car in a closed transporter thus privacy is maintained. Offcourse, a replacement is offered whilst you are without a car - goes without saying. At each service point, that service is extended thus collected; serviced; dropped back and all in a closed transporter so as not to put miles on your previous tin. And each breakdown was followed with a call from the MD with a personal apology...that always calmed me down...and he sounded genuine so that made a huge difference to me.

Anyway I digress and do apologise.

I may be old fashion however I will trade reliability for anything else on a car...for that reason new cars are worthwhile to me unless a '57 Vette or equal era Mercs Pagoda happens to in a showroom and in that case I will definitely be smitten...I guess with these cars being road-side stranded is also fashionable...and so 50s/60s.

Anyway I agree that the R8 looks enticing though do some research to understand the context and get a watertight warranty; buy from a reputable dealer...I will buy from an approved Audi dealership and negotiate a 12-mths minimum all parts warranty...24-mths if you are a skilled negotiator...worth getting someone you know who can negotiate well to make the purchase for you.

Never be tempted to purchase private - I have heard and seen enough horrors in person - a V10 with clutch issues that landed new owner with a bill the other side of £3k...48-hrs after collecting the car. Offcourse, previous owner pleaded innocence!


----------



## ChrisH

Could we get back on topic? 
I for one don't want to hear about Aston Martins or their reliability, or R8's although at least they are a good Audi. 
This thread is for those who want to talk about the new TT RS.


----------



## leopard

The Citroen 2cv ( deux chevaux) was designed for the farmer in mind ....

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ChrisH

leopard said:


> The Citroen 2cv ( deux chevaux) was designed for the farmer in mind ....
> 
> :lol: :lol:


You mean like David Brown designed Aston's, sorry couldn't resist that?


----------



## 4433allanr

leopard said:


> The Citroen 2cv ( deux chevaux) was designed for the farmer in mind ....
> 
> :lol: :lol:


At least now we are comparing eggs with eggs!


----------



## ZephyR2

4433allanr said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Citroen 2cv ( deux chevaux) was designed for the farmer in mind ....
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> At least now we are comparing eggs with eggs!
Click to expand...

 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## johnny_hungus

leopard said:


> The Citroen 2cv ( deux chevaux) was designed for the farmer in mind ....
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Is that classed as a classic car now? :lol:


----------



## 4433allanr

johnny_hungus said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Citroen 2cv ( deux chevaux) was designed for the farmer in mind ....
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that classed as a classic car now? :lol:
Click to expand...

It was outstanding in its field!


----------



## gogs

In any field for the one on wheeler dealers 

Sent from one of my 5 a day using Tapatalk


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride

TTrs in this weeks Auto Express magazine. 394bhp , 0-62 in 3.7secs , Top speed of 174mph ,seven speed dual clutch gearbox,370mm disc brakes. All the usual TTs stuff. Buy it and have a read??


----------



## [email protected]

ChrisH said:


> Could we get back on topic?
> I for one don't want to hear about Aston Martins or their reliability, or R8's although at least they are a good Audi.
> This thread is for those who want to talk about the new TT RS.


My apologise and let us do just that...it is a TT _forum _indeed.


----------



## datamonkey

Waitwhat93 said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Information is vague because no one knows anything.
> 
> No point asking dealer for info for a while yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...exactly, I did say on Monday they've been told that pricing and spec. will be issued in about 2 weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently people don't read the last couple pages when posting on a thread
Click to expand...

Apologies for not reading every comment from the last 44 pages. I'll make sure to put more effort in in the future and won't share what (little) my local dealer had to say on the subject.

Anyway, more shots of the US spec car sighted in Virginia: http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/ ... -virginia/


----------



## ChrisH

datamonkey said:


> Apologies for not reading every comment from the last 44 pages. I'll make sure to put more effort in in the future and won't share what (little) my local dealer had to say on the subject.
> 
> Anyway, more shots of the US spec car sighted in Virginia: http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/ ... -virginia/


Actually these pics were already posted by Blacknerd on page 41 !!


----------



## leopard

:lol: :lol:


----------



## deeve

[email protected] said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could we get back on topic?
> I for one don't want to hear about Aston Martins or their reliability, or R8's although at least they are a good Audi.
> This thread is for those who want to talk about the new TT RS.
> 
> 
> 
> My apologise and let us do just that...it is a TT _forum _indeed.
Click to expand...

On the contrary it's always worth reading intelligent articulate posts even if they do veer slightly off camber to Astons Porsches or anything else. 
Why be so parochial ChrisH ?


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

I think it looks great in Nardo grey.


----------



## datamonkey

ChrisH said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for not reading every comment from the last 44 pages. I'll make sure to put more effort in in the future and won't share what (little) my local dealer had to say on the subject.
> 
> Anyway, more shots of the US spec car sighted in Virginia: http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/ ... -virginia/
> 
> 
> 
> Actually these pics were already posted by Blacknerd on page 41 !!
Click to expand...

No. Two of them were. There are 5 on the link, hence why I said "more shots"... :evil:


----------



## no name

Ughhhh...

Looks like a hotwheels car


----------



## tt3600

Both the alloys are yuk. The TTS alloys are much better.


----------



## Jem

Only noticed this thread earlier today but anyways, shots of the RS from the Mayfair debut last week:

viewtopic.php?p=6979786#p6979786

Wasn't sure what to think tbh. Not really the kind of car you can really comment on without hearing the engine or taking it for a test drive. The wheels didn't strike me as being ugly or out of context, but I'm sure the size alone plays a big part into the appeal process.

Certainly wouldn't rush out and order one off the line.


----------



## leopard

Need to see comparative photos of the tin top.


----------



## Dash

I was in Audi the other day and they had a new R8 sat in the platform, and the tyres on that looked like they had a relatively high profile with a bit of bulge, felt very 70s. Would be good to see that style come back into fashion, more comfortable too!


----------



## sherry13

Jem said:


> Only noticed this thread earlier today but anyways, shots of the RS from the Mayfair debut last week:
> 
> viewtopic.php?p=6979786#p6979786
> .


And also:

viewtopic.php?t=1273826

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tt3600

A little more detail here:-

http://www.automoblog.net/2016/05/03/fi ... udi-tt-rs/


----------



## ChrisH

A new RS option, from an American journalist, 

Audi's optional virtual cockpit, with a 12.3 inch TFT screen, displays everything from the current song being played to navigation.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

New TV trailer for the TT RS and in Red with black pack - looks very aggressive!


----------



## sherry13

The question is, black pack or silver?










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Xiano

sherry13 said:


> The question is, black pack or silver?


Black gets my vote


----------



## noname

black for all ever! silver looks like plastic!


----------



## Templar

Can't be doing with the silver effect trim it looks cheap...The black however and especially on the nano grey coloured TT's I've so far seen looks much more classy.


----------



## leopard

Got to agree silver looks naff.

I'd prefer it to be just body colour,don't understand why there has to be a contrast.


----------



## Dash

I suspect both will be optional extras. Aluminium styling and black styling. The black works on the nano, but I think the silver will work better on colours.


----------



## sherry13

Dash said:


> I suspect both will be optional extras. Aluminium styling and black styling. The black works on the nano, but I think the silver will work better on colours.


Yes, they are both optional, with the default being the body colour a per Leopards preference. I suppose this follows the new design lead shown with the Q2 aka Audi cars becoming more customised and dare I say it, "fun". Also, another chance to make more wonga, of course.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisH

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> New TV trailer for the TT RS and in Red with black pack - looks very aggressive!


And interesting note underneath says:

Orders open in August with deliveries later this year (2016). The new 5 pot engine will also feature in the face lift RS3.


----------



## Templar

ChrisH said:


> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> New TV trailer for the TT RS and in Red with black pack - looks very aggressive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And interesting note underneath says:
> 
> Orders open in August with deliveries later this year (2016). The new 5 pot engine will also feature in the face lift RS3.
Click to expand...

Recent purchasers of the new RS3 I doubt will be too happy...if only I waited is going to cross their mind I reckon.


----------



## sherry13

.[/quote]

Recent purchasers of the new RS3 I doubt will be too happy...if only I waited is going to cross their mind I reckon.[/quote]

I get very confused by the timeline and reviews of the RS3, it's not a brand I know too well. The reviews seem to generally be 4 out of 5 but it gets roasted on forums, why is that? Also, is the one that has been reviewed in the last, say, 6 months the outgoing model or is it the facelift? Pardon my ignorance on this and slight off-topic indulgence.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dano28

No it's a weird one I would say the RS3 has only been out roughly 6 months (stand to be corrected) the A3 range was due a face lift which details of have been released...which seems to mean the RS3 is getting the same and as mentioned above the new version of the 5 pot. It has disappeared off of the Audi configuration having been on there up until a few weeks ago. Surprisingly the rest of the A3 range is still on there with the launch of the facelift orders opening soon slightly odd.


----------



## Toshiba

Order book closed for the RS3, one assumes for this reason although a bird told me they are selling like hot cakes.
If you look at a showroom RS3, you will see how poor the silver looks.. The quattro logo looks tacky too.


----------



## Cobstar

Xiano said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, black pack or silver?
> 
> 
> 
> Black gets my vote
Click to expand...

And mine.


----------



## ChrisH

Dano28 said:


> No it's a weird one I would say the RS3 has only been out roughly 6 months (stand to be corrected) the A3 range was due a face lift which details of have been released...which seems to mean the RS3 is getting the same and as mentioned above the new version of the 5 pot. It has disappeared off of the Audi configuration having been on there up until a few weeks ago. Surprisingly the rest of the A3 range is still on there with the launch of the facelift orders opening soon slightly odd.


I had a demo drive last July so been out for 1 year and now stopped production, no discounts either for stock cars either.


----------



## sherry13

Toshiba said:


> Order book closed for the RS3, one assumes for this reason although a bird told me they are selling like hot cakes.
> If you look at a showroom RS3, you will see how poor the silver looks.. The quattro logo looks tacky too.


So.. They launched it, then got cold feet and took it off sale? All very strange. No, I've not seen a showroom RS3 anywhere!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisH

sherry13 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Order book closed for the RS3, one assumes for this reason although a bird told me they are selling like hot cakes.
> If you look at a showroom RS3, you will see how poor the silver looks.. The quattro logo looks tacky too.
> 
> 
> 
> So.. They launched it, then got cold feet and took it off sale? All very strange. No, I've not seen a showroom RS3 anywhere!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

All the dealers got a demo car in Nardo Grey last year, that's the one I drove. Great engine of course but the interior is so old fashioned after the TT. Hence the new RS3 PI (Product Improvement) will get the VC and all ali engine like the RS, due March 17.


----------



## Templar

Well Audi knew they would sell the gap fill RS3 and they have, just saying that I'd be smarting if I'd bought one


----------



## tt3600

Templar said:


> Well Audi knew they would sell the gap fill RS3 and they have, just saying that *I'd be smarting if I'd bought one*


Indeed.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Anyone seen any information on dealer visits or reveal events for the TT RS like there was for the MKIII introduction? Would love to see one in person and get a feel for the looks.


----------



## leopard

Might be a while until they've sorted out EU type approval

Quote:

" The only figure Audi doesn't seem keen to talk about is fuel consumption. Figures have not yet been released for the TT RS, with Audi saying the car still needs to be put through its "type approval" process with EU regulators."

From Sunday Times driving blog.


----------



## ChrisH

Drivers who like the look of the TT RS will be able to place an order now, before UK sales begin officially in October, priced from around £47,000. However, be advised that an even faster version, the RS Plus, is likely to follow in the future&#8230;

http://www.driving.co.uk/news/new-audi- ... rsche-911/

As expected!!


----------



## Cobstar

ChrisH said:


> Drivers who like the look of the TT RS will be able to place an order now, before UK sales begin officially in October, priced from around £47,000. However, be advised that an even faster version, the RS Plus, is likely to follow in the future&#8230;
> 
> http://www.driving.co.uk/news/new-audi- ... rsche-911/
> 
> As expected!!


It would be nice to see the details of UK specs and prices even if order books aren't open. So that's the S4, the A4 Allroad and the TT RS with details Tbc but allegedly order books opening at some point this year. Frustrating not to be able to price up and consider options now.


----------



## leopard

ChrisH said:


> Drivers who like the look of the TT RS will be able to place an order now, before UK sales begin officially in October, priced from around £47,000. However, be advised that an even faster version, the RS Plus, is likely to follow in the future&#8230;
> 
> http://www.driving.co.uk/news/new-audi- ... rsche-911/
> 
> As expected!!


Bet you won't be able to physically get one in October and the price won't start from 47K


----------



## StevesTTS

Leopard said:


> The only figure Audi doesn't seem keen to talk about is fuel consumption. Figures have not yet been released for the TT RS, with Audi saying the car still needs to be put through its "type approval" process with EU regulators."


.....and when they do publish just divide by two to get the true figure :lol:

3.7secs, I'm liking that!


----------



## ChrisH

leopard said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drivers who like the look of the TT RS will be able to place an order now, before UK sales begin officially in October, priced from around £47,000. However, be advised that an even faster version, the RS Plus, is likely to follow in the future&#8230;
> 
> http://www.driving.co.uk/news/new-audi- ... rsche-911/
> 
> As expected!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you won't be able to physically get one in October and the price won't start from 47K
Click to expand...

My dealer reckons if you order one as soon as its on their system it should arrive in October as that's when they will get their demo. Agree it wont be 47K.


----------



## sherry13

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Anyone seen any information on dealer visits or reveal events for the TT RS like there was for the MKIII introduction? Would love to see one in person and get a feel for the looks.


Not seen anything new since the Audi City reveal event 2 weeks ago.

Presumably the bigger dealerships will be ordering some in right now.

Dealer was saying first deliveries will be November, but as we know, all dealers say something slightly different!

The Performance model will probably be 420+ and potentially shave the 0-60 to under R8 V10 times, which will make great headlines at the very least.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisH

Yes, they are all getting their demo cars Oct/Nov. - thats what the last info was.


----------



## Dash

I can't see them making the 420, not in significant numbers of general ordering. Seemed a more specialised track car.


----------



## sherry13

Dash said:


> I can't see them making the 420, not in significant numbers of general ordering. Seemed a more specialised track car.


I mean the TT RS Performance will push 420 bhp. Not that it will be "the" 420! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dash

Ah, yeah, makes more sense


----------



## datamonkey

Couple Q's:

The new RS5 mule has been spotted testing and "it features larger wheels on a wider track". If Audi could make the RS5 wider, why couldn't it do that with the TTRS? They just said it would be "too expensive", so how can they justify it on the RS5? Not that it really matters now but curious...

Also is there anything particularly special/beneficial with the new OLED lights on the TTRS or do they just look nice?

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-c ... is-testing


----------



## RichP

Dash said:


> I can't see them making the 420, not in significant numbers of general ordering. Seemed a more specialised track car.


Which is a shame as it looks a whole lot better than the current MK3 RS effort. Even the wheels look great. Perhaps the TTRS Plus will resemble the 420 concept as the Plus will probably have 420BHP?

Think I'm gonna wait it out and see what comes. Other than the front end, the MK3 TTRS just looks a little dull.
50+ K for a new front end and an extra 40BHP...hmmm


----------



## datamonkey

RichP said:


> Which is a shame as it looks a whole lot better than the current MK3 RS effort. Even the wheels look great. Perhaps the TTRS Plus will resemble the 420 concept as the Plus will probably have 420BHP?


As much as I'd like to be wrong, I can't see the RS Plus looking like the 420 concept either. I'm sure if Audi were up for giving us the flared arches etc they'd have done it with the normal RS... Can get the wheels off an R8 though!


----------



## RichP

datamonkey said:


> Can get the wheels off an R8 though!


For the price of a fully loaded TTRS, you'll probably be able to get the rest of it too


----------



## Cobstar

RichP said:


> Think I'm gonna wait it out and see what comes. Other than the front end, the MK3 TTRS just looks a little dull.
> 50+ K for a new front end and an extra 40BHP...hmmm


RichP - it will have a the glorious sound of the 5 cylinder engine too. That's a big plus in my book. I know it's all down to personal taste but I quiet like the idea of an understated TT RS with the amazing engine and sound and the bhp being quoted. I had a stealth RS2 in RS Blau with the black and blue interior :lol:


----------



## Dano28

RichP said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can get the wheels off an R8 though!
> 
> 
> 
> For the price of a fully loaded TTRS, you'll probably be able to get the rest of it too
Click to expand...


----------



## sherry13

I suspect the Performance will have;
- an exclusive front and back end colour, maybe a graphite/titanium or carbon pack
- a few additional safety things like lane assist or cruise control as standard over the RS
- 425 bhp
- advance key
- some sort of exclusive interior stitching or colours.
- oh and yours for £56k

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RichP

Cobstar said:


> RichP - it will have a the glorious sound of the 5 cylinder engine too. That's a big plus in my book. I know it's all down to personal taste but I quiet like the idea of an understated TT RS with the amazing engine and sound and the bhp being quoted. I had a stealth RS2 in RS Blau with the black and blue interior :lol:


Yeah I was with you until I see the 420 concept. Audi has officially ruined the TTRS for me :x

I have the MK2 TTRS Plus and I don't see too much of a change other than a better front a slightly faster go button and some crappy wheels...

But maybe I'm just being superficial :?


----------



## Cobstar

RichP - I don't think you're being superficial if you already have a Mark 2 TT RS Plus. The Mark 2 TT RS still looks an awesome piece of kit and I guess if I had one then I would probably be thinking the same of you. Sorry you feel let down by Audi not putting more from the 420 concept car into the Mark 3 TT RS. It's a bit like the stunning Audi A3 Clubsport Quattro Concept not making it into production. Both cars would sell like hotcakes.

For me - I feel the lure of the 5 cylinder engine in an RS calling me and the Mark 3 TT RS might possibly be just about possible - even with the compromise of ugly wheels if there aren't other options.


----------



## leopard

VS










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RichP

Arrgh leopard, stop posting porn pics in the forum [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## sherry13

Are you top or bottom? So to speak.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RichP

I'll go on top, definitely.


----------



## powerplay

sherry13 said:


> Are you top or bottom? So to speak.


They are actually not too dissimilar, I wouldn't mind bottom if it had top's wheels.


----------



## RichP

powerplay said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you top or bottom? So to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> They are actually not too dissimilar, I wouldn't mind bottom if it had top's wheels.
Click to expand...

Admittedly from that angle they do look quite similar. But at different angles you notice the 420 looks a lot more aggressive all-round. More angular which works well with the front and a wider stance due to the arches.


----------



## Dash

The RS is slightly toned down, perhaps we'd all love it if they hadn't shown the 420!

The front grill seems to be deeper on the 420 too. There are a few more creases around and about, but I could live without those. And critically, something I want on my car, is the black edge side-sills. I think they're really smart.

Only ones I've seen are some stupid expensive OSIR ones.


----------



## datamonkey

RichP said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you top or bottom? So to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> They are actually not too dissimilar, I wouldn't mind bottom if it had top's wheels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Admittedly from that angle they do look quite similar. But at different angles you notice the 420 looks a lot more aggressive all-round. More angular which works well with the front and a wider stance due to the arches.
Click to expand...

Exactly.

A comparison of the previous pic of the rear would be more telling as you'd be able to see the extra width of the 420, rear bumper with vents and much nicer valance (imo)...


----------



## SpudZ

sherry13 said:


> Are you top or bottom? So to speak.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Jeez, those wheels on the bottom one :?


----------



## sherry13

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ROBH49

sherry13 said:


> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I much prefer the look of the 420 from the rear, than the RS it looks so much more aggressive. I particularly like the fixed wing spoiler not everybody's cup of tea I`m sure, but I think it looks the muts nuts. :wink:


----------



## sherry13

And..










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RichP

As you can see more in this pic - Wider sills, wider arches, better looking rear. GREAT looking wheels that fit in the arches properly and a much more appropriate rear wing for something of this performance.

Makes the top one look dull no?


----------



## ROBH49

The rear bumper on the TTRS is no different to that on the TTS only the diffuser is different. Audi could have done so much more in my honest opinion.


----------



## ROBH49

RichP said:


> As you can see more in this pic - Wider sills, wider arches, better looking rear. GREAT looking wheels that fit in the arches properly and a much more appropriate rear wing for something of this performance.
> 
> Makes the top one look dull no?


Nail on the head springs to mind. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## ROBH49

You will still have one thou won`t you Richp. :lol: :lol:


----------



## RichP

ROBH49 said:


> You will still have one thou won`t you Richp. :lol: :lol:


You know what, probably not. It just annoys me looking at it. I know the production costs on the 420 are higher than the regular MK3 RS, but hell, they could have put a bit more effort in.

To me, the RS represents the pinnacle of what Audi can achieve and they chuck that half baked effort at us. And it's not a 20K Vauxhall don't forget - we're talking 50+K here. That's a 3rd of a 2 bed house lol. (Excluding London)

Really pee'd me off when I see it, but as Dash said, it probably would have been better if they hadn't shown the 420 at all.

It's like saying 'this is what we can do, but this is what we're actually going to do for you'.

Put it this, way, if the RS looked more like the 420, then I'd be happy to put my name down now, but as it stands, my current RS is probably the last TT I'll own.


----------



## LEIGH-H

mike3105 said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the M2 is fully loaded, but if you add on the DCT box plus a few smaller options you get to around £49K. Reckon the RS will start at £49,999.99
> 
> 
> 
> I might be interested in the M2 if it wasn't rear wheel drive (aka sh*t in winter)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As someone coming from an M135i, I can say the RWD "sh*t in winter" is about of much of a misconception as "4wd is boring and understeers".
Click to expand...

When I was in my early 20s I bought a BMW 330ci M Sport. At the time it was the dog's do-dahs and I loved it 95% of the time. In many ways better than any Audi I've ever owned, including my brand new TT 2.0 Quattro, which incidentally is not built as well as my previous 2006 Audi A4. However, living in the wet and wild north west meant that the BMW was rendered utterly useless on more than one occasion. It was around the time when the LAs were painting white blobs all over the place as excuses for roundabouts; they too, when anything but bone dry, were highly dangerous if not paying 100% attention, 100% of the time.

I love the Quattro's traction and the ability to drive quickly without having white knuckles and my nose pressed up against the windscreen, but in perfect driving conditions, I miss the poise and balance of the BMW. Just not enough to put up with the winters and wet roundabouts.


----------



## ROBH49

RichP said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will still have one thou won`t you Richp. :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what, probably not. It just annoys me looking at it. I know the production costs on the 420 are higher than the regular MK3 RS, but hell, they could have put a bit more effort in.
> 
> To me, the RS represents the pinnacle of what Audi can achieve and they chuck that half baked effort at us. And it's not a 20K Vauxhall don't forget - we're talking 50+K here. That's a 3rd of a 2 bed house lol. (Excluding London)
> 
> Really pee'd me off when I see it, but as Dash said, it probably would have been better if they hadn't shown the 420 at all.
> 
> It's like saying 'this is what we can do, but this is what we're actually going to do for you'.
> 
> Put it this, way, if the RS looked more like the 420, then I'd be happy to put my name down now, but as it stands, my current RS is probably the last TT I'll own.
Click to expand...

That`s a same mate but I do see where your coming from. I had the RS Plus before the TTS while I do love the TTS I will probably be looking to trade it in this time next year for the RS if its not stupid money. Its just a step up for me on what's already a fantastic car and what else can you get performance wise for the money, not much I've been looking.


----------



## datamonkey

Good comparison shots peeps. Agree with Rob/Rich on all points...

What annoys me here is that Audi seem to be making the new RS5 wider so why not the TT RS?


----------



## RichP

ROBH49 said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will still have one thou won`t you Richp. :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what, probably not. It just annoys me looking at it. I know the production costs on the 420 are higher than the regular MK3 RS, but hell, they could have put a bit more effort in.
> 
> To me, the RS represents the pinnacle of what Audi can achieve and they chuck that half baked effort at us. And it's not a 20K Vauxhall don't forget - we're talking 50+K here. That's a 3rd of a 2 bed house lol. (Excluding London)
> 
> Really pee'd me off when I see it, but as Dash said, it probably would have been better if they hadn't shown the 420 at all.
> 
> It's like saying 'this is what we can do, but this is what we're actually going to do for you'.
> 
> Put it this, way, if the RS looked more like the 420, then I'd be happy to put my name down now, but as it stands, my current RS is probably the last TT I'll own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That`s a same mate but I do see where your coming from. I had the RS Plus before the TTS while I do love the TTS I will probably be looking to trade it in this time next year for the RS if its not stupid money. Its just a step up for me on what's already a fantastic car and what else can you get performance wise for the money, not much I've been looking.
Click to expand...

I'm not quite as angry as my text sounds  , but just a bit phhh...is that it?
Perhaps it's those hideous metal things that Audi bolted to the axles.

Personally, I'd rather pay an extra 10k for something that looked wow rather than, 'that's nice'.
I guess Audi need to strike a balance, but I think a little more giving would have been appropriate.


----------



## ROBH49

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... 00/5667877

This is the car I would prefer if I had the coin. Test drove one about four weeks ago what a hoot and the handling nothing much would come close.


----------



## RichP

datamonkey said:


> Good comparison shots peeps. Agree with Rob/Rich on all points...
> 
> What annoys me here is that Audi seem to be making the new RS5 wider so why not the TT RS?


That's it exactly - Like Audi saying, 'leave it at that lads, those suckers will buy it anyway'.


----------



## Dash

Nah, Lotus are just as bad. I wouldn't want a Lotus because I've seen this:


----------



## datamonkey

sherry13 said:


> And..
> 
> 
> [/url]


The valance on the RS looks to me like it was designed by Fisher Price! :lol:


----------



## gogs

Let's be honest there wasn't a huge difference between the mk2 and the mk2 RS both in terms of external and internals, then the RS+, it's the engine you buy one for and the mk3 has that soundtrack, albeit out of my price bracket new

Sent from one of my 5 a day using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry13

It's certainly been discussed on here before the dangers for Audi in bringing forward TT sport concepts that will only disappoint the RS buyers. It was always going to be the case that despite the positive reception for the 420 (and then just to rub salt into the wound, the TT Clubsport) the RS was going to be more conservative and watered down in comparison. I don't mind the Clubsport as a toy for Audi to spend their money on and get some PR as a result, because the Clubsport was obviously not going to be a production model. But they wasted money that VW need (now) doing the 420 in my view.

Having said that, the TT RS did look great in the flesh and to my eyes, it was instantly recognisable as different and more exclusive. And of course, it will sound amazing.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RichP

sherry13 said:


> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


From the bottom:

1. A bit dull
2. Exactly right
3. Stupidly OTT


----------



## RichP

gogs said:


> Let's be honest there wasn't a huge difference between the mk2 and the mk2 RS both in terms of external and internals, then the RS+, it's the engine you buy one for and the mk3 has that soundtrack, albeit out of my price bracket new
> 
> Sent from one of my 5 a day using Tapatalk


Yes but I think the factor here is that there was a huge difference between the mk1 and mk2, so that made the subtle difference of the RS less of an issue.

There's far less of a difference between the mk2 and mk3 which makes RS owners think what am I spending 50k on?


----------



## leopard

RichP said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> From the bottom:
> 
> 1. A bit dull
> 2. Exactly right
> 3. Stupidly OTT
Click to expand...

From the bottom:

1/ just right but make the spoiler retractable and possibly change the wheels.

2/ Rice.

3/ More rice


----------



## EvilTed

leopard said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> From the bottom:
> 
> 1. A bit dull
> 2. Exactly right
> 3. Stupidly OTT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the bottom:
> 
> 1/ just right but make the spoiler retractable and possibly change the wheels.
> 
> 2/ Rice.
> 
> 3/ More rice
Click to expand...

From* the bottom*:

1/ Guh, why did they choose those wheels on that TTS?

2/ Ooh, nice wheels on that TTS

3/ Blimey, they've thrown everything at that A5.


----------



## gogs

I agree the mk2 was a huge change from the mk1 however as an RS model it's not tat different to any other mk2, the mk3 has followed in the same footsteps, just a few slight cosmetic changes and a bigger lump, although the mk3 has not been a huge design change it does have many more than you first think, the mk2 is way more rounded in body lines that the mk3, it's more angular, I noticed how rounded the mk2 was sat behind one in traffic yesterday

Sent from one of my 5 a day using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

EvilTed said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> From the bottom:
> 
> 1. A bit dull
> 2. Exactly right
> 3. Stupidly OTT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the bottom:
> 
> 1/ just right but make the spoiler retractable and possibly change the wheels.
> 
> 2/ Rice.
> 
> 3/ More rice
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From* the bottom*:
> 
> 1/ Guh, why did they choose those wheels on that TTS?
> 
> 2/ Ooh, nice wheels on that TTS
> 
> 3/ Blimey, they've thrown everything at that A5.
Click to expand...

Tts ??
A5 ???


----------



## Toshiba

datamonkey said:


> Good comparison shots peeps. Agree with Rob/Rich on all points...
> 
> What annoys me here is that Audi seem to be making the new RS5 wider so why not the TT RS?


Because all the lower end RS models are trim editions, they are made on the same line as all the other models (RS3, TT and Q3). The higher end RSs are all made in a completely different factory by a different division.


----------



## Piker Mark

gogs said:


> I agree the mk2 was a huge change from the mk1 however as an RS model it's not tat different to any other mk2, the mk3 has followed in the same footsteps, just a few slight cosmetic changes and a bigger lump, although the mk3 has not been a huge design change it does have many more than you first think, the mk2 is way more rounded in body lines that the mk3, it's more angular, I noticed how rounded the mk2 was sat behind one in traffic yesterday
> 
> Sent from one of my 5 a day using Tapatalk


Having owned mk1 225TTC (was from new) both mk2 TTS and RS from new and now a mk3 TTS ... the mk2 was a big step from the mk1 and the mk3 is an even bigger step from the mk2. It may not look that evolutionary from the outside, but there's a hell of a lot of subtle, but important changes. The biggest one IMO is the way the car drives - even Clarkson reviewed the mk3 and concluded it is finally a proper sports car... so, QED, I'd expect the new mk 3 RS to follow on the same act as the TTS has.


----------



## datamonkey

Toshiba said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good comparison shots peeps. Agree with Rob/Rich on all points...
> 
> What annoys me here is that Audi seem to be making the new RS5 wider so why not the TT RS?
> 
> 
> 
> Because all the lower end RS models are trim editions, they are made on the same line as all the other models (RS3, TT and Q3). The higher end RSs are all made in a completely different factory by a different division.
Click to expand...

Are not all RS's made equal then? Didn't realise there were "low/high" end versions... :?:

Explains why the RS5 can get flared arches though.


----------



## RichP

Piker Mark said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the mk2 was a huge change from the mk1 however as an RS model it's not tat different to any other mk2, the mk3 has followed in the same footsteps, just a few slight cosmetic changes and a bigger lump, although the mk3 has not been a huge design change it does have many more than you first think, the mk2 is way more rounded in body lines that the mk3, it's more angular, I noticed how rounded the mk2 was sat behind one in traffic yesterday
> 
> Sent from one of my 5 a day using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Having owned mk1 225TTC (was from new) both mk2 TTS and RS from new and now a mk3 TTS ... the mk2 was a big step from the mk1 and the mk3 is an even bigger step from the mk2. It may not look that evolutionary from the outside, but there's a hell of a lot of subtle, but important changes. The biggest one IMO is the way the car drives - even Clarkson reviewed the mk3 and concluded it is finally a proper sports car... so, QED, I'd expect the new mk 3 RS to follow on the same act as the TTS has.
Click to expand...

The point was the cosmetic changes - the looks, not all the subtle stuff under the tin. But my point specifically is coming from a MK2 TTRS Plus to a car that looks very similar and is slightly faster, is it enough to make me want to lay down 50k?

Subtle or not, I think the RS deserves a bit more effort than that on styling.


----------



## datamonkey

RichP said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the mk2 was a huge change from the mk1 however as an RS model it's not tat different to any other mk2, the mk3 has followed in the same footsteps, just a few slight cosmetic changes and a bigger lump, although the mk3 has not been a huge design change it does have many more than you first think, the mk2 is way more rounded in body lines that the mk3, it's more angular, I noticed how rounded the mk2 was sat behind one in traffic yesterday
> 
> Sent from one of my 5 a day using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Having owned mk1 225TTC (was from new) both mk2 TTS and RS from new and now a mk3 TTS ... the mk2 was a big step from the mk1 and the mk3 is an even bigger step from the mk2. It may not look that evolutionary from the outside, but there's a hell of a lot of subtle, but important changes. The biggest one IMO is the way the car drives - even Clarkson reviewed the mk3 and concluded it is finally a proper sports car... so, QED, I'd expect the new mk 3 RS to follow on the same act as the TTS has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Subtle or not, I think the RS deserves a bit more effort than that on styling.
Click to expand...

Also the person responsible for giving the go ahead on those wheels needs a trip to specsavers!


----------



## EvilTed

ReTTro fit said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> From* the bottom*:
> 
> 1/ Guh, why did they choose those wheels on that TTS?
> 
> 2/ Ooh, nice wheels on that TTS
> 
> 3/ Blimey, they've thrown everything at that A5.
> 
> 
> 
> Tts ??
> A5 ???
Click to expand...

Maybe my point was too subtle. 1 and 2 just look like the TTS with different wheels. Not special enough.
The kit on 3 pumps up the shape so much that it loses the nice TT shape and starts to look more like a an A4 or A5 with aftermarket arches.


----------



## RichP

EvilTed said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> From* the bottom*:
> 
> 1/ Guh, why did they choose those wheels on that TTS?
> 
> 2/ Ooh, nice wheels on that TTS
> 
> 3/ Blimey, they've thrown everything at that A5.
> 
> 
> 
> Tts ??
> A5 ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe my point was too subtle. 1 and 2 just look like the TTS with different wheels. Not special enough.
> The kit on 3 pumps up the shape so much that it loses the nice TT shape and starts to look more like a an A4 or A5 with aftermarket arches.
Click to expand...

Think you're deffo right with dull number 1. 2, IMO is pretty much spot on.


----------



## RichP

datamonkey said:


> Also the person responsible for giving the go ahead on those wheels needs a trip to specsavers!


I think guantanamo bay is fit for such an atrocity.


----------



## datamonkey

RichP said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also the person responsible for giving the go ahead on those wheels needs a trip to specsavers!
> 
> 
> 
> I think guantanamo bay is fit for such an atrocity.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jonny_C

datamonkey said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also the person responsible for giving the go ahead on those wheels needs a trip to specsavers!
> 
> 
> 
> I think guantanamo bay is fit for such an atrocity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I like them

(..........tumbleweed..........)

.....I'll get my coat


----------



## no name

Audi are just really clever.

Every time a new car is released we all boo and hiss... a few months later we have one on order.

The more I look at the wheels the more they are growing on me :lol:


----------



## sherry13

And now the might have beens... The renders made up by the various motoring websites last year....










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Templar

Will hang on for the facelift variant thanks.


----------



## sherry13

Templar said:


> Will hang on for the facelift variant thanks.


The facelift will be the deeper "George Foreman" grill as seen on the RS and across the brand. And an option to buy the Oleds. Probably.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Templar

sherry13 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will hang on for the facelift variant thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> The facelift will be the deeper "George Foreman" grill as seen on the RS and across the brand. And an option to buy the Oleds. Probably.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

I think you're probably right :wink:


----------



## SpudZ

& can someone lay odds on the rear seats still being a complete mismatch with the front..... :?


----------



## RichP

placeborick said:


> Audi are just really clever.
> 
> Every time a new car is released we all boo and hiss... a few months later we have one on order.
> 
> The more I look at the wheels the more they are growing on me :lol:


TBH, all Audi's for some reason are not very photogenic. Even the R8 can look pretty crap in photos and video (IMO at least)
But when you physically see them, they look a lot better.

So maybe those tins will look absolutely amazing in reality. I'm struggling to convince myself, but you know what they say about pigs flying and stuff.

And the plus of it all, is that if you kerb em, you can always grab a cheap set of XR3i wheels to replace them.


----------



## Rev

The XR3i wheels look nicer imo :lol:


----------



## datamonkey

RichP said:


> And the plus of it all, is that if you kerb em, you can always grab a cheap set of XR3i wheels to replace them.


Haha love it!


----------



## Piker Mark

SpudZ said:


> & can someone lay odds on the rear seats still being a complete mismatch with the front..... :?


Rear seats? I've just a little bench for shopping bags in the back of my TTS :lol:


----------



## patatus




----------



## RichP

Well those 2-tone wheels do at least look a bit better.

But I can't help but keep looking at the wheels. Just not sure they look right on the TT RS. A Golf, they'd look great, but the RS...hmmm


----------



## gogs

No headlight washers on the RS ?

Sent from one of my 5 a day using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan

They could have removed the transport blocks from the suspension . . .


----------



## Dash

gogs said:


> No headlight washers on the RS ?


This is quite interesting. I'm sure most European countries require it for anything more than halogen. I wonder if they've smoothed off the bumper, but then there is what appears to be a panel on the left (tow hook?).


----------



## gogs

Yeah that will be the tow hook hole, got the same on my car on the driver side, thought that was standard
Yeah I thought anything over Haagen required washers fitted to keep the headlight clean to avoid dazzling road users, maybe the RS has different units again 

Sent from one of my 5 a day using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard

Latest copy of CAR magazine dropped through the letter box today,pages 8 through 10 they have musings on the TTRS vs Cayman 718 S. Nothing of any real substance but they reckon the starting price of the TT will be £51k.

The Cayman is roughly the same at £50,756.

So once sensibly optioned up = £ big

The argument does seem to side with the TT atm due you to Porsche downsizing the engine etc.


----------



## SpudZ

brittan said:


> They could have removed the transport blocks from the suspension . . .


Yup, doesn't it look terrible?? You've also missed the train carriage stylee of the inset into the body of the wheels! Honestly, even Rover had it better sorted in the 90s on their sport editions than these chumps have.. Shame on you Audi.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

New image - not sure what the colour is - Ara Blue?


----------



## vagman

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> New image - not sure what the colour is - Ara Blue?


Wow...that looks great. Yes please [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## 4433allanr

Just been reading an article about the new RS Focus, similar thoughts, styling seems too safe and no flared arches. Perhaps we live in a more subtle era? Or perhaps manufacturers don't want the hassle of new body pressings. And of course at £30k you could have 2 for the price of a TTrs.


----------



## ROBH49

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> New image - not sure what the colour is - Ara Blue?


Looks like kingfisher blue to me chaps, I do love that colour and it looks really well on that roadster.


----------



## leopard

I'm not convinced about these new chameleon Blue colours coming out atm on every new car,everything from Audi to Vauxhall seems to sport them.

I just don't think they'll age well and in a few years will look well passé imo.


----------



## Piker Mark

4433allanr said:


> Just been reading an article about the new RS Focus, similar thoughts, styling seems too safe and no flared arches. Perhaps we live in a more subtle era? Or perhaps manufacturers don't want the hassle of new body pressings. And of course at £30k you could have 2 for the price of a TTrs.


My brother took delivery of his new Focus RS a few weeks ago. To say the styling is too safe I can't agree. In the flesh it looks pretty hard core to my eyes. Everywhere he goes in it, people stop and stare at it. It's in the lovely blue colour, which I think was a very good call on his part when he ordered it a year ago.

Two £30k Focus RS for one TT RS? Well, yes, but... firstly, one's a family hatchback and the other is a sports car. I don't think you can compare two very different cars like that. A bit like people talking about the Golf R and the TTS in the same sentence.

Sitting in that RS, it looks and feels pretty low rent compared to say, my TTS. I can tell you the bucket seats are very uncomfortable and driving position is (for me) horrible. I drove his RS for a few miles and couldn't get past all that. For me, it ruined the whole thing. Others, my brother being one, are fine with it. Other than that, great car for £30 grand, but should be compared to an S3 or a Golf R if you do want apples to apples - on that score, it's a winner, albeit if you order one without those seats, can live with the driving position and the Boy Racer image. Not for me, I'd get take an S3 again (not RS3 as I wasn't impressed with it enough to spend 46k) if I wanted a fast hatch...

One last thing, fast? Not as fast as I was expecting it to be. I'd say you'd do very well to get sub 5 seconds to 60 out of it. Mid range is strong, but against say the new RS3, which I also driven, I think it would struggle. Had a little fun up against my TTS and I was pulling away. I guess that's the s tronic playing its part there, as I always managed to beat my mates Cayman S with my mk2 TTS, the Cayman again being a manual box. I'll try to post a picture next time I see my brother of both our cars together. Mine's the looker BTW


----------



## Smoothie

ROBH49 said:


> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> New image - not sure what the colour is - Ara Blue?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like kingfisher blue to me chaps, I do love that colour and it looks really well on that roadster.
Click to expand...

It's to dark to be Kingfisher. Looks a lot like Sprint blue or even an Audi Exclusive - Ara Blue Crystal


----------



## sherry13

Smoothie said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> New image - not sure what the colour is - Ara Blue?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like kingfisher blue to me chaps, I do love that colour and it looks really well on that roadster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's to dark to be Kingfisher. Looks a lot like Sprint blue or even an Audi Exclusive - Ara Blue Crystal
Click to expand...

It definitely looks a bit like this Ara Blue Crystal I saw recently...










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## powerplay

Still waiting to see the new RS with some decent wheels :? :? :?


----------



## Rev

I really prefer the TTS to the focus RS, its more of a sports car, and more premium. Its not all about the performance for me. I like the nice interior and coupe styling. I don't want to drive around in a rally car all day  Thats not to mention I've been really enjoying the S-tronic, having driven manual forever.

I would like a TT-RS, with the black pack, but its all superficial. The sound, the looks, and so on (not that I think it even looks better than the TTS). I don't really care if it does 0-60 0.5 seconds faster, to me, its almost the same car.

I think the TT-RS exists for Audi brand "image", as if to say, "look what we can do", and thats it. If it had been extreme, such as wide arches and so on, I would be love it, but as it is, its not enough. Its literally just an exhaust note to me, as it is. Also I prefer the wheels on the TTS 

Overall, I could not really be much happier with my TTS, it was really great value for money, seeing as the focus RS is the same price on business lease, and the TT-RS was too long of a wait and not really "much more" of a car. Then you have the Golf R, bleh, and the Cayman, £££££, so blaahhh, the TTS is a great choice I think.


----------



## ROBH49

powerplay said:


> Still waiting to see the new RS with some decent wheels :? :? :?


Me to powerplay the wait is killing me, can`t get any info at all from any source Audi UK, Dealers, Web site etc. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Templar

Reports of another TTRS slamming into the armco on the ring.


----------



## ROBH49

Templar said:


> Reports of another TTRS slamming into the armco on the ring.


Doesn't bode well with regards to the handling then does it that's two now.


----------



## Dash

I guess that's what you get to pandering to the tail happy crowd. I'm not interested in a car that an expert driver plants into the barrier. I drive in public roads many of which are poor condition.

I want my car to be predictable and safe, which is why I have an Audi.


----------



## datamonkey

4433allanr said:


> Perhaps we live in a more subtle era?


Or an era where cost-cutting seems the number one priority over customer demand?


----------



## billyali86

Dash said:


> I guess that's what you get to pandering to the tail happy crowd. I'm not interested in a car that an expert driver plants into the barrier. I drive in public roads many of which are poor condition.
> 
> I want my car to be predictable and safe, which is why I have an Audi.


Whats the specifics of this crash? Could be a front ender which would suggest understeer and not the result of being tail happy


----------



## leopard

Dash said:


> I guess that's what you get to pandering to the tail happy crowd. I'm not interested in a car that an expert driver plants into the barrier. I drive in public roads many of which are poor condition.
> 
> I want my car to be predictable and safe, which is why I have an Audi.


Which is at odds with your sentiment 



billyali86 said:


> Whats the specifics of this crash? Could be a front ender which would suggest understeer and not the result of being tail happy


Nothing changes there then ,Audi have always been the King of understeer and have a doughnut for a steering wheel,nice interiors though


----------



## Rev

The problem with the nurburgring is theres no run off on most of the track, if you're pushing a car to test its limits, then you probably will get into some difficult situations, and the ring isn't very forgiving, you only have to slide a tiny bit on some areas and you go straight into the barriers :/ So I don't think it means much, after all, no one should be driving like that (on the limit) on the roads anyway.


----------



## leopard

Rev said:


> The problem with the nurburgring is theres no run off on most of the track, if you're pushing a car to test its limits, then you probably will get into some difficult situations, and the ring isn't very forgiving, you only have to slide a tiny bit on some areas and you go straight into the barriers :/ So I don't think it means much, after all, no one should be driving like that (on the limit) on the roads anyway.


Well there's something up with either their drivers,the car's themselves or both.
Which other manufacturer has consecutively smashed up the same model during tests at the Nurburgring in recent memory ?

If it is true,because I haven't been able to find anything on this second crash as yet,then it doesn't really inspire confidence when coming to a purchasing decision whether one drives on the limit or not...


----------



## Dash

I googled it, couldn't find anything, so probably nothing to it.



 Rev said:


> after all, no one should be driving like that (on the limit) on the roads anyway.


The snag is on a track the limit is fairly well defined, on daily roads the limit is highly variable and can suddenly come very close (buses leaking all over the place, snow, ice, minor flooding, deer, children, other drivers, uneven surfaces, potholes, etc) - you can be driving along with what seems plenty of space between you and the limit and then something unexpected happens and you find yourself on the other side of the limit. Sure, even in a "safe" setup you can still get into trouble, but it should hopefully be less frequent and less catastrophic.


----------



## Rev

Ok, I suppose it doesn't bode well if its happened twice in a row :lol:

I just wanted to give them the benefit of the doubt, seeing as we don't really know what they were doing, they might have been trying something they knew was a bit silly, but were just confident in the car.


----------



## 4433allanr

datamonkey said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we live in a more subtle era?
> 
> 
> 
> Or an era where cost-cutting seems the number one priority over customer demand?
Click to expand...

i just like the flag ship car in the range to look distinct from the rest of the range.


----------



## powerplay

4433allanr said:


> i just like the flag ship car in the range to look distinct from the rest of the range.


I think this will probably be one of those cases where you see it in the flesh and get a completely different opinion.

I recently saw a standard mk3 TT driving towards me that had been tarted up, white with black detailing, big wheels and clearly lowered. Looked stunning, a real head-turner.


----------



## andy71_lh

Some possible future exclusive TTRS colours (photoshopped) - opinions ?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Ai wonder what they would look like in black styling pack! :lol:


----------



## no name

Lambo Green 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Templar

Rev said:


> Ok, I suppose it doesn't bode well if its happened twice in a row :lol:
> 
> I just wanted to give them the benefit of the doubt, seeing as we don't really know what they were doing, they might have been trying something they knew was a bit silly, but were just confident in the car.


Think this may of been the first one to have a prang being as it was in October..

http://www.quattroworld.com/video/watch ... rburgring/


----------



## ROBH49

Templar said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I suppose it doesn't bode well if its happened twice in a row :lol:
> 
> I just wanted to give them the benefit of the doubt, seeing as we don't really know what they were doing, they might have been trying something they knew was a bit silly, but were just confident in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> Think this may of been the first one to have a prang being as it was in October..
> 
> http://www.quattroworld.com/video/watch ... rburgring/
Click to expand...

That looks like a Mk2 to me not a MK3 its more rounded at the front end.

Just got to love that Orange TTRS rendering.


----------



## ReTTro fit

It is a mk2

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## T7 Doc

Chaps on a Northern Ireland forum i frequent came up with this. I like it!!


----------



## RichP

4433allanr said:


> i just like the flag ship car in the range to look distinct from the rest of the range.


What do you mean, you not seen those stunning wheels? :?

No, I'm totally with you. There seems to be very mixed opinion on the looks of the current TTRS.
Personally, I think it looks bland and with those hideous wheels, it look a little tacky.

What Audi should do is at least offer some external styling options. Yeah, it'll come at a premium, but option of enhanced body styling, grills, vents, rear wing, you name it....

They'll keep everyone happy then.


----------



## Waitwhat93

Have to wait and see when they release prices and specs


----------



## Piker Mark

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Ai wonder what they would look like in black styling pack! :lol:


Ten times better I would imagine! Every time I see an RS3 with the ali pack on it I cringe. Those wheels mind - yeeks - hoping there's better options than them.


----------



## pcullen

Templar said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I suppose it doesn't bode well if its happened twice in a row :lol:
> 
> I just wanted to give them the benefit of the doubt, seeing as we don't really know what they were doing, they might have been trying something they knew was a bit silly, but were just confident in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> Think this may of been the first one to have a prang being as it was in October..
> 
> http://www.quattroworld.com/video/watch ... rburgring/
Click to expand...

That is a mk2....regardless if you are going to push a car to its limits on the Nurburing then i would expect to see it crashing a couple of times...if its not had a few crashes then its clearly not being pushed to its limit :twisted:


----------



## sherry13

pcullen said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I suppose it doesn't bode well if its happened twice in a row :lol:
> 
> I just wanted to give them the benefit of the doubt, seeing as we don't really know what they were doing, they might have been trying something they knew was a bit silly, but were just confident in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> Think this may of been the first one to have a prang being as it was in October..
> 
> http://www.quattroworld.com/video/watch ... rburgring/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a mk2....regardless if you are going to push a car to its limits on the Nurburing then i would expect to see it crashing a couple of times...if its not had a few crashes then its clearly not being pushed to its limit :twisted:
Click to expand...

While we're at it, here's another mark 2 TTRS on the track, dashcam view trying to keep up with another German. It's tuned to 500.





Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard

That Porsche is so much neater round the corners 8)


----------



## Dash

Crickey they're quick. I think I'd collapse in a bag of nerves doing those sort of speeds on a computer game, let alone in real life.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Spy video of a TT RS leaving the factory - better alloys on this one.


----------



## sherry13

I thought it was making an awful noise, then realised that was a truck. Looks great.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpudZ

sherry13 said:


> I thought it was making an awful noise, then realised that was a truck. Looks great.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


But perhaps not great / special enough....It looks like my TTS albeit with a gruff exhaust note, oh and a £12k price premium!


----------



## ROBH49

SpudZ said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was making an awful noise, then realised that was a truck. Looks great.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> But perhaps not great / special enough....It looks like my TTS albeit with a gruff exhaust note, oh and a £12k price premium!
Click to expand...

I do understand where your coming from SpudZ and yes it does look just like the TTS, but so did the MK2 TTRS.
The 12k price premium buys you a car that accelerates from 0-62 in 3.7 seconds that`s supercar performance at a quarter of the price. Most people won`t have a clue of that type of performance from a TT so for me its a no brainer (sleeper). :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ChrisH

ROBH49 said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was making an awful noise, then realised that was a truck. Looks great.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> But perhaps not great / special enough....It looks like my TTS albeit with a gruff exhaust note, oh and a £12k price premium!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do understand where your coming from SpudZ and yes it does look just like the TTS, but so did the MK2 TTRS.
> The 12k price premium buys you a car that accelerates from 0-62 in 3.7 seconds that`s supercar performance at a quarter of the price. Most people won`t have a clue of that type of performance from a TT so for me its a no brainer (sleeper). :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Agree. If you were to transplant a 2.5 engine into a TTS with RS suspension and brake upgrades you'd be looking at quite a bit more than 12k.


----------



## ROBH49

There is one thing for sure I won`t be an early adopter of the new RS, I`m not going to get stung like I did with the TTS, re the small discount I got.

I will be looking for a very low mileage one owner vehicle or a very good ex demo with a good spec. You never know there might be some good deals around when it finally arrives so maybe new could be on the cards. I won`t be holding my breath thou  , I`ve already spoken to my local dealer and he knows I won`t one. :wink:


----------



## leopard

There's more to a performance car than 0- 62 times,most importantly how does it drive...

Presently nobody knows,it might be good or it might be disappointing like the RS3.There's one thing for sure,with an anticipated take up of 50 cars per year it'll neither be cheap nor easy to get hold of.


----------



## Waitwhat93

leopard said:


> There's more to a performance car than 0- 62 times,most importantly how does it drive...
> 
> Presently nobody knows,it might be good or it might be disappointing like the RS3.There's one thing for sure,with an anticipated take up of 50 cars per year it'll neither be cheap or easy to get hold of.


That is why he said it had super car performance, not that it is a super car


----------



## leopard

Waitwhat93 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's more to a performance car than 0- 62 times,most importantly how does it drive...
> 
> Presently nobody knows,it might be good or it might be disappointing like the RS3.There's one thing for sure,with an anticipated take up of 50 cars per year it'll neither be cheap or easy to get hold of.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why he said it had super car performance, not that it is a super car
Click to expand...

? :lol:


----------



## ChrisH

leopard said:


> There's more to a performance car than 0- 62 times,most importantly how does it drive...
> 
> Presently nobody knows,it might be good or it might be disappointing like the RS3.There's one thing for sure,with an anticipated take up of 50 cars per year it'll neither be cheap or easy to get hold of.


Looking around at remaining stock RS3s they are 50k or thereabouts depending in spec.so no brains there. 
Agree, I don't see anyone offering a demo RS for anything but list + as they will be high demand.

Where did the 50 cars per year come from, that would make the RS like the GT4?


----------



## ROBH49

leopard said:


> There's more to a performance car than 0- 62 times,most importantly how does it drive...
> 
> Presently nobody knows,it might be good or it might be disappointing like the RS3.There's one thing for sure,with an anticipated take up of 50 cars per year it'll neither be cheap or easy to get hold of.


I know that there are more to performance cars than 0-62 times it was just a statement. If the RS handles as well as my current TTS then it should be an awesome car, that car would out handle my previous RS plus without question, twitchy is an understatement I nearly lost that car two times going around a roundabout a little fast my bad. Good job I wore brown undies that day. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leopard

ChrisH said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's more to a performance car than 0- 62 times,most importantly how does it drive...
> 
> Presently nobody knows,it might be good or it might be disappointing like the RS3.There's one thing for sure,with an anticipated take up of 50 cars per year it'll neither be cheap or easy to get hold of.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking around at remaining stock RS3s they are 50k or thereabouts depending in spec.so no brains there.
> Agree, I don't see anyone offering a demo RS for anything but list + as they will be high demand.
> 
> Where did the 50 cars per year come from, that would make the RS like the GT4?
Click to expand...

I've seen this quote a few times,but the most convincing is in this months'
EVO Magazine.( page 10 )

Quote:

" But while the UK remains the TT's biggest market, Audi UK expects the TT RS to sell only in relatively small numbers ( 50 per annum,which a third will be roadsters ). "

I wouldn't hold out for a GT4 style market frenzy.

There is no mention of restricted supply,only expectations atm.I'm sure if demand exceeds supply of the first fifty, then production will be ramped up.

Hopes and dreams Chris


----------



## leopard

ROBH49 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's more to a performance car than 0- 62 times,most importantly how does it drive...
> 
> Presently nobody knows,it might be good or it might be disappointing like the RS3.There's one thing for sure,with an anticipated take up of 50 cars per year it'll neither be cheap or easy to get hold of.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that there are more to performance cars than 0-62 times it was just a statement. If the RS handles as well as my current TTS then it should be an awesome car, that car would out handle my previous RS plus without question, twitchy is an understatement I nearly lost that car two times going around a roundabout a little fast my bad. Good job I wore brown undies that day. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah,

And going by the crash at the Nurburgring you'll need a spare pair :lol:


----------



## ROBH49

leopard said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's more to a performance car than 0- 62 times,most importantly how does it drive...
> 
> Presently nobody knows,it might be good or it might be disappointing like the RS3.There's one thing for sure,with an anticipated take up of 50 cars per year it'll neither be cheap or easy to get hold of.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that there are more to performance cars than 0-62 times it was just a statement. If the RS handles as well as my current TTS then it should be an awesome car, that car would out handle my previous RS plus without question, twitchy is an understatement I nearly lost that car two times going around a roundabout a little fast my bad. Good job I wore brown undies that day. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah,
> 
> And going by the crash at the Nurburgring you'll need a spare pair :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah I guess your right, but to be fair at my age all I`m looking for is straight line performance and not how fast I can go around a corner. I tend to loss my s**t these days


----------



## Dash

50 per year? Isn't the RS run usually only for two or three years? Only a 150 examples in the UK should help them keep their value - might help the MK2 RS keep some value too - of which there are 893 currently registered in the UK including the plus.


----------



## ChrisH

leopard said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's more to a performance car than 0- 62 times,most importantly how does it drive...
> 
> Presently nobody knows,it might be good or it might be disappointing like the RS3.There's one thing for sure,with an anticipated take up of 50 cars per year it'll neither be cheap or easy to get hold of.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking around at remaining stock RS3s they are 50k or thereabouts depending in spec.so no brains there.
> Agree, I don't see anyone offering a demo RS for anything but list + as they will be high demand.
> 
> Where did the 50 cars per year come from, that would make the RS like the GT4?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen this quote a few times,but the most convincing is in this months'
> EVO Magazine.( page 10 )
> 
> Quote:
> 
> " But while the UK remains the TT's biggest market, Audi UK expects the TT RS to sell only in relatively small numbers ( 50 per annum,which a third will be roadsters ). "
> 
> I wouldn't hold out for a GT4 style market frenzy.
> 
> There is no mention of restricted supply,only expectations atm.I'm sure if demand exceeds supply of the first fifty, then production will be ramped up.
> 
> Hopes and dreams Chris
Click to expand...

Well, I don't know how many Audi dealers there are in the UK but about 50 gives 1 each.
Somehow I think this is a bit inaccurate or RS is going to be into premiums, GT4 there are 38 dealers and 4 cars per dealer were allocated in the first year.


----------



## datamonkey

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Spy video of a TT RS leaving the factory - better alloys on this one.


Ooh nice find. I like it in Orange with those wheels 

It growls nicely too...


----------



## sherry13

Whilst on the subject of special editions like the Quattro Sport 420 and the Clubsport, did you see the unveiling of the special edition R8 this month? The R8 V10 Plus Selection 24h (snappy in a very Germanic way) has the same performance as the regular Plus but various modifications, though these look to be colours/materials rather than bodywork. The tenuous link here to the TTRS is... could they do something similar for the TT which would take it to looking something more like the 420?

Here's the spin:

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-c ... h-revealed

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RichP

sherry13 said:


> Whilst on the subject of special editions like the Quattro Sport 420 and the Clubsport, did you see the unveiling of the special edition R8 this month? The R8 V10 Plus Selection 24h (snappy in a very Germanic way) has the same performance as the regular Plus but various modifications, though these look to be colours/materials rather than bodywork. The tenuous link here to the TTRS is... could they do something similar for the TT which would take it to looking something more like the 420?
> 
> Here's the spin:
> 
> http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-c ... h-revealed
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Don't think so based on what you're saying unfortunately.

The 420 has quite a few body mods over the consumer RS. Wider arches and wider side styling to match the arches. Different rear wing. Different rear end, different diffuser and probs some other bits.

Oh and some nice wheels :?

My dreams of what the RS was going to look like shattered [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Templar

Dash said:


> 50 per year? Isn't the RS run usually only for two or three years? Only a 150 examples in the UK should help them keep their value - might help the MK2 RS keep some value too - of which there are 893 currently registered in the UK including the plus.


Wonder how many of those are roadsters...


----------



## sherry13

Templar said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 per year? Isn't the RS run usually only for two or three years? Only a 150 examples in the UK should help them keep their value - might help the MK2 RS keep some value too - of which there are 893 currently registered in the UK including the plus.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how many of those are roadsters...
Click to expand...

One third.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tt3600

sherry13 said:


> While we're at it, here's another mark 2 TTRS on the track, dashcam view trying to keep up with another German. It's tuned to 500.


Not crazy enough.


----------



## Templar

tt3600 said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While we're at it, here's another mark 2 TTRS on the track, dashcam view trying to keep up with another German. It's tuned to 500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not crazy enough.
Click to expand...

He's absolutely nuts.. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## gogs

He's been playing far too many PlayStation/Xbox games 
What f***in idiot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreams1966

gogs said:


> He's been playing far too many PlayStation/Xbox games
> What f***in idiot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100% agree mate


----------



## Templar

Well he's going to come an absolute cropper at some point, but it's the poor sod/s he takes out while doing so.


----------



## kmpowell

At the Audi Forum. Lime Green with Black Styling a Package...


----------



## powerplay

Either they've left the transport blocks in the suspension or that seriously needs lowering.

And I'm most definitely not a fan of those wheels - probably the most hideous things I've seen on a car. Ever.


----------



## Toshiba

Have you seen the optional 20s for the TTS!!!!


----------



## tt3600

Did Kermit the frog order this car? Seriously awful yuk!


----------



## datamonkey

powerplay said:


> And I'm most definitely not a fan of those wheels - probably the most hideous things I've seen on a car. Ever.


Styling is subjective, blah blah blah but I have to agree 100%

They are hideously ugly. Whoever gave the go ahead at Audi to use them needs replacing, so does the survey group they use. Between that, a Fisher Price designed rear valance and the toxic green paint, they are doing a good job of putting me off this thing after luring me in nicely with the 420... :?


----------



## SpudZ

powerplay said:


> Either they've left the transport blocks in the suspension or that seriously needs lowering.
> 
> And I'm most definitely not a fan of those wheels - probably the most hideous things I've seen on a car. Ever.


Agreed & agreed.

However you omitted to mention the need for spacers - The wheel inset is just hideous!

It reminds me of an unfinished project with the PL's final words hanging in the air : "Just bung in the new 5 potter into the TTS chassis & slap on another £12k, they'll still buy it" :?


----------



## leopard

Like the wheels.

Don't like wheel off set.

@ tt3600,Kermit didn't order this colour,Miss Piggy ordered it for her froggy boyfriend thinking he may appreciate such a gesture.Slightly better than Toad green


----------



## sherry13

I don't mind the black gloss version of the wheels but even for me, that green is a bit much. It looks like it's waiting to be kissed by a beautiful Princess.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13

Apologies if this has been shown before on this thread, as it's getting quite long. The plot twist almost redeems this very typical euro-ad.






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dash

Just don't pick those wheels, and forget the 420 and everything will be fine. The MK3 is much better looking than the MK2 - same applies to the RS, well, maybe apart from that rear valance. Hopefully somebody will do an aftermarket one that looks more fitting (ABT?).


----------



## gogs

The ride height is better than previously seen on that red coupe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisH

It's been almost one month since the RS "launch" at Beijing and not a word about UK spec or pricing, nor in Germany either.
I wonder whats going on with the Type Approval - that seems to be holding factor? :x


----------



## leopard

ChrisH said:


> It's been almost one month since the RS "launch" at Beijing and not a word about UK spec or pricing, nor in Germany either.
> I wonder whats going on with the Type Approval - that seems to be holding factor? :x


Yeah,and what was it you said about them being available in October


----------



## Piker Mark

I don't mind the colour, I actually like it. Wouldn't want it on my drive mind :lol: I am hoping Vegas Yellow is available when I go to order the RS and by then, Audi might have gone to specsavers on the wheel front - they do look a little better with the option black infill, but you can't polish a turd - they still look God awful. I'll have the dealer spec different wheels if the choices look like that when I go to order - done it before - a lot of hassle mind...


----------



## ChrisH

leopard said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been almost one month since the RS "launch" at Beijing and not a word about UK spec or pricing, nor in Germany either.
> I wonder whats going on with the Type Approval - that seems to be holding factor? :x
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,and what was it you said about them being available in October
Click to expand...

RS is not the only one, the S4 and SQ7 are also stuck in the same situation - no pricing.
I still expect it to open for ordering in July.


----------



## leopard

ChrisH said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been almost one month since the RS "launch" at Beijing and not a word about UK spec or pricing, nor in Germany either.
> I wonder whats going on with the Type Approval - that seems to be holding factor? :x
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,and what was it you said about them being available in October
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RS is not the only one, the S4 and SQ7 are also stuck in the same situation - no pricing.
> I still expect it to open for ordering in July.
Click to expand...

We'll see,I still want to see it and feel it first


----------



## ChrisH

Yeah,and what was it you said about them being available in October [/quote]

RS is not the only one, the S4 and SQ7 are also stuck in the same situation - no pricing.
I still expect it to open for ordering in July.[/quote]

We'll see,I still want to see it and feel it first [/quote]

Then go to Goodwood Festival of Speed, bound to be there and maybe get ride up the hill in one if your lucky!


----------



## leopard

Ha ha,

Think I'll give Goodwood the slip until it's been proven the RS is totally safe lol.


----------



## SpudZ

tt3600 said:


> Did Kermit the frog order this car? Seriously awful yuk!


Not sure about that, but pretty sure he painted it. Look at the 9th pic down & luxuriate in that lovely orange peel....


----------



## gogs

It's a hammerite finish 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerplay

I would much rather go with something like this, perhaps a stronger version of Sprint blue?


----------



## Dash

Somebody on the Facebook group just said £52k base price.


----------



## powerplay

I asked in my local dealer last week, they had no idea. I'll wait until I see it on the configurator!


----------



## brittan

Dash said:


> Somebody on the Facebook group just said £52k base price.


That's the conversion from the price in Euros. No definite UK price yet - AFAIK.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

powerplay said:


> I would much rather go with something like this, perhaps a stronger version of Sprint blue?


YES PLEASE!


----------



## datamonkey

powerplay said:


> I would much rather go with something like this, perhaps a stronger version of Sprint blue?


Looks very close to Sprint, or Nogaro?


----------



## Piker Mark

Take the difference between and RS3 and an S3 sportback list price - then add that to the base price of a TTS and you won't be far off I bet... with options, you're going to be looking at £55k plus. That's a lot of money for a TT  I got the impression Audi had enough trouble selling the new TTS, as that's what, £42k to £50k with toys - hence the five grand discounts many of us have been able to take advantage of. Even Dealer told me they were struggling to sell the TTS as the price was so high compared to the mk2. My TTS was six grand more than my mk2 was - and there's not that much difference in spec. That Virtual Dash must expensive, lol! I doubt they'll offer those dealer contributions on an RS...


----------



## Waitwhat93

Looks very much like the Nogaro - my favourite TT colour since seeing one in a Wholefoods car park with a Labrador puppy in the back


----------



## leopard

Piker Mark said:


> Take the difference between and RS3 and an S3 sportback list price - then add that to the base price of a TTS and you won't be far off I bet... with options, you're going to be looking at £55k plus. That's a lot of money for a TT  I got the impression Audi had enough trouble selling the new TTS, as that's what, £42k to £50k with toys - hence the five grand discounts many of us have been able to take advantage of. Even Dealer told me they were struggling to sell the TTS as the price was so high compared to the mk2. My TTS was six grand more than my mk2 was - and there's not that much difference in spec. That Virtual Dash must expensive, lol! I doubt they'll offer those dealer contributions on an RS...


Like before the tts will continue to be at the sweet spot in the range.


----------



## ZephyR2

May not be a straight translation from other site prices. Audi.de gives the TTS 6-speed as Euros 49,950 (+OTR) which = £38,068. But the list price is £39,685. Granted specs may be different between the 2 versions.


----------



## Blacknerd

Did audi give discounts on the mk2 RS?


----------



## Piker Mark

Blacknerd said:


> Did audi give discounts on the mk2 RS?


When I ordered my TT RS I couldn't get a bean off the list price :?


----------



## Toshiba

Blacknerd said:


> Did audi give discounts on the mk2 RS?


I pre-ordered a MK2 before they were even publicly released it and yes, i got a good discount.
I also got a discount on the 2nd one too.


----------



## Ikon66

Toshiba said:


> Blacknerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did audi give discounts on the mk2 RS?
> 
> 
> 
> I pre-ordered a MK2 before they were even publicly released it and yes, i got a good discount.
> I also got a discount on the 2nd one too.
Click to expand...

Yeah but the amount of money you've spent on audis I'm surprised they don't give you a freebie every now and again :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

I'd have one for free. Not willing to pay for one this time.
I'd happily return it after a year too.


----------



## Waitwhat93

Toshiba said:


> I'd have one for free. Not willing to pay for one this time.
> I'd happily return it after a year too.


Holy crap I've just read your signature again after reading Ikon's post as I originally read it was 4 Audi's

Damn


----------



## Toshiba

Yeah it's a lot but still doesn't include the other cars as well.
RS6, Q5 and an SQ5.

So anyone really ordered one yet...?


----------



## powerplay

I drove a mk3 for the first time recently and have to say I was impressed, as long as Audi don't fk it up the new RS should be blinding.

I'm keen to order one, just need to see what the available specs are and hopefully a decent option for the wheels....


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

I'm looking to order one but it will be a pretty basic spec. Waiting to see what comes as standard and UK pricing before making any final decisions. Anyone heard when it will hit the configurator? Seems like a large list of cars coming soon but no movement on any of them for months (S4, SQ7 etc.)


----------



## Piker Mark

The grey painted options are still looking... awkward :?

http://indianautosblog.com/2016/04/audi ... 016-229326

The 20" painted (RS) options for the TTS in Germany would IMO be a better choice. Take a look on the Audi.de configurator...


----------



## SpudZ

Yep! Also the car just doesn't have that special 'look' over the TTs.


----------



## powerplay

Not on the Audi.de configurator as far as I can see.


----------



## sherry13

SpudZ said:


> Yep! Also the car just doesn't have that special 'look' over the TTs.


Out of interest, did you think the mark2 TT RS did? To me, there are a few more differences on the mark 3; a different grill, the huge Quattro logo up front, and a choice of black gloss/aluminium styling packages. The mark2 design differentiators were pretty much just a big spoiler and larger air intakes. But I would have loved to have seen a different body shape as well as in flared RS arches - or something for this model. It certainly looked special in the flesh when I saw the new RS but it was pretty blinged up inside (that is what really sticks in the mind, all that glossy RS Carbon fiber). I think it will look amazing with the black gloss package.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## powerplay

I've already decided I will be ordering one and it will have the black styling pack, or whatever they call it.

Just waiting to see what rim options there are and what miserable select group of paint colours they decide to rip us off with.


----------



## datamonkey

sherry13 said:


> there are a few more differences on the mark 3; a different grill, the huge Quattro logo up front, and a choice of black gloss/aluminium styling packages.


Think you're right but didn't the Mk2 RS also have honeycomb grill and aluminium styling etc?


----------



## datamonkey

powerplay said:


> I've already decided I will be ordering one and it will have the black styling pack, or whatever they call it.
> 
> Just waiting to see what rim options there are and what miserable select group of paint colours they decide to rip us off with.


My guess is black, white, nardo grey, ara blue and a red! How many colour options did the Mk2 RS have?

Not sure why it's taking them so long to decide on a UK price considering it was supposed to have been announced a few weeks after the reveal...?


----------



## RichP

sherry13 said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! Also the car just doesn't have that special 'look' over the TTs.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of interest, did you think the mark2 TT RS did? To me, there are a few more differences on the mark 3; a different grill, the huge Quattro logo up front, and a choice of black gloss/aluminium styling packages. The mark2 design differentiators were pretty much just a big spoiler and larger air intakes. But I would have loved to have seen a different body shape as well as in flared RS arches - or something for this model. It certainly looked special in the flesh when I saw the new RS but it was pretty blinged up inside (that is what really sticks in the mind, all that glossy RS Carbon fiber). I think it will look amazing with the black gloss package.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

I think the MK2 TTRS was enough of a standout design at the time, but with the MK3, there are quite a few people who clearly were expecting a little more. To the casual observer, it does look like they just bolted a different front bumper on and rear wing to differentiate over the standard MK3 TTS, just as they did with the MK2 (Well let's be honest, that's pretty much what they have done). In the flesh, I'm sure it'll look a little more special than it does in photos as most Audi's do.

It doesn't help much when they show off the 420 initially and then release the much more subtle/lazy/cost-effective TTRS along with those hideous wheels.

I'll certainly check it out as the black-pack and some 'proper' wheels should make it look reasonably good.


----------



## datamonkey

RichP said:


> It doesn't help much when they show off the 420 initially and then release the much more subtle/lazy/cost-effective TTRS along with those hideous wheels.
> 
> I'll certainly check it out as the black-pack and some 'proper' wheels should make it look reasonably good.


So true. I think for me the 420 really got my hopes up for something a bit more special.

Having said that I totally agree different wheels will make a big difference. For me these RS wheels are among the ugliest I've seen on any car in recent memory. They should have had a different set in the press shots to hedge the risk of people not liking them imo.


----------



## RichP

datamonkey said:


> They should have had a different set in the press shots to hedge the risk of people not liking them imo.


Yes, good point!

They are a bit 'Marmite' aren't they.


----------



## datamonkey

RichP said:


> Yes, good point!
> 
> They are a bit 'Marmite' aren't they.


Definitely marmite, but judging from what people have said on here, I think the majority don't like them much.

Can only assume Audi thought they were the dog's danglies and everyone would love them! :lol:

Don't know if you saw this video but looks much improved with the TTS 20's...


----------



## RichP

datamonkey said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, good point!
> 
> They are a bit 'Marmite' aren't they.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely marmite, but judging from what people have said on here, I think the majority don't like them much.
> 
> Can only assume Audi thought they were the dog's danglies and everyone would love them! :lol:
> 
> Don't know if you saw this video but looks much improved with the TTS 20's...
Click to expand...

I think I'd rather dogs danglies strapped to my hubs than those atrocities.


----------



## RichP

datamonkey said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, good point!
> 
> Don't know if you saw this video but looks much improved with the TTS 20's...
Click to expand...

Yeah I have seen that. Deffo an improvement, but still not quite there. Gone a bit far in the opposite direction now and those look a little plain. They really nailed it with the MK2 RS and the rotors.

So far, MK3 TTS wheels are looking far better than anything on the current RS.


----------



## powerplay

I'd take those rims from that vid over the currently shown ones if I had to, but they're still nothing like my ideal wheel. I'd be perfectly happy to keep the existing Rotor versions (not the crappy revised ones they put on the RS3), or something like what they offer on the R8.

Needs to be 5/7-arm (so cleaning not a chore) and dished.


----------



## ZephyR2

RichP said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should have had a different set in the press shots to hedge the risk of people not liking them imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, good point!
> 
> They are a bit 'Marmite' aren't they.
Click to expand...

Not really. Some people like marmite. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tt3600

*Audi wins International Engine of the Year*

*The Audi 2.5 TFSI engine has won the International Engine of the Year award for the seventh consecutive year in the 2.0 to 2.5 category, writes Trish Whelan.*

The judging panel who voted for the Audi engine agreed: "There are only a few engines available with such strong character, this five-cylinder power unit brings back memories of the unique sound of the Group B rally engine from the 1980s. The 2.5 TFSI from Audi is not just impressive in terms of performance but also has a high recognition factor. The 80s dream lives on through this five-cylinder engine."

The engine has one of the longest traditions within Audi and will continue to be developed. It is set to be the centrepiece of the RS Q3 and RS 3 Sportback in addition to the RS Q3 performance and will be equipping the new Audi TT RS with an advanced five-cylinder engine made of aluminium.

http://www.carandtravel.eu/?p=18062


----------



## RichP

powerplay said:


> and dished.


Absolutely. The flush and flat wheels just don't look right on the TT RS.

If there really is a lack of decent options, do you think an Audi dealership would sort some R8 wheels?


----------



## RichP

ZephyR2 said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are a bit 'Marmite' aren't they.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Some people like marmite.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

Talking of fungus, I was wondering if those wheels would gradually grow on me like some kind of slow-growing athletes foot fungus infection.

But nope, nothing.


----------



## Dash

The engine of the year thing isn't as impressive as it seems on the surface. There isn't much competition in that category. Ford Ecoboost and that's all that comes to mind.


----------



## leopard

Agreed,no car has been released with the engine in it yet,never mind having an accolade of engine of the year. :lol:


----------



## datamonkey

ZephyR2 said:


> Not really. Some people like marmite.


lol


----------



## Toshiba

While the engine does make a huge difference to a car, it doesnt really change its DNA...


----------



## Piker Mark

powerplay said:


> Not on the Audi.de configurator as far as I can see.


It is - I was referring to the TTS 20" options in Germany. They get two choices of wheel in that size, either of those I'd take over what we think will be the options on the TT RS...


----------



## Piker Mark

datamonkey said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, good point!
> 
> They are a bit 'Marmite' aren't they.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely marmite, but judging from what people have said on here, I think the majority don't like them much.
> 
> Can only assume Audi thought they were the dog's danglies and everyone would love them! :lol:
> 
> Don't know if you saw this video but looks much improved with the TTS 20's...
Click to expand...

That's a test mule I think you'll find - all of them seemed to be running with that wheel. Be nice to think one would be able to order the RS with that wheel, but I suspect not. I was tempted to have those on my TTS. We shall see soon what the options are for the RS - from what we've seen so far, I think most people will be twisting the dealers arm to fit a different wheel - it can be done, but I know they hate doing it.


----------



## datamonkey

Piker Mark said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, good point!
> 
> They are a bit 'Marmite' aren't they.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely marmite, but judging from what people have said on here, I think the majority don't like them much.
> 
> Can only assume Audi thought they were the dog's danglies and everyone would love them! :lol:
> 
> Don't know if you saw this video but looks much improved with the TTS 20's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a test mule I think you'll find - all of them seemed to be running with that wheel. Be nice to think one would be able to order the RS with that wheel, but I suspect not. I was tempted to have those on my TTS. We shall see soon what the options are for the RS - from what we've seen so far, I think most people will be twisting the dealers arm to fit a different wheel - it can be done, but I know they hate doing it.
Click to expand...

Yeah what is it with dealers not liking changing wheels?

When I asked about putting my old TT wheels on the new TTS I was buying from them, you'd have thought I was holding them up at gunpoint from the look on their faces. The fuss they made was incredible to the point they would have rather lost the sale than swap them over!


----------



## ROBH49

Has anybody heard any news with regards to pricing and spec / Options yet, almost five weeks have passed since it was shown at Beijing.  :?


----------



## Piker Mark

Yeah what is it with dealers not liking changing wheels?

When I asked about putting my old TT wheels on the new TTS I was buying from them, you'd have thought I was holding them up at gunpoint from the look on their faces. The fuss they made was incredible to the point they would have rather lost the sale than swap them over![/quote]

Yep, very much the same experience I had when I wanted different wheels from the options list. But funny how the same dealer had a demo car at the time with non option (for that car) audi wheels on it... of course they can do it, they just don't want the hassle and like you say, will almost kiss a sale goodbye because of it.


----------



## RichP

Piker Mark said:


> Yep, very much the same experience I had when I wanted different wheels from the options list. But funny how the same dealer had a demo car at the time with non option (for that car) audi wheels on it... of course they can do it, they just don't want the hassle and like you say, will almost kiss a sale goodbye because of it.


They like the mugs, the yes sir, no sir people.

'Come here, buy something as is, gimme your money and bugger off'

Seriously, get more help from Tesco staff than these arrogant twots.
You do get the odd nice dealership here and there, but I never return to one that has pee'd me off. So surely it's in their interest to go the extra mile..


----------



## Dash

Picture on Facebook of a dealership sign saying €66400 - £52k direct conversion.

Not sure if base or including the options that were on that car.


----------



## powerplay

Can't imagine any showroom that would advertise a price for a car that didn't include the spec.

And someone must have specc'd the options and totted up the price, where are they with the damn configurator!!


----------



## leopard

EVO Magazine reckoned ~ £48K,neck and neck with the Porker 718s.

Whether this was an educated guess is uncertain.


----------



## datamonkey

leopard said:


> EVO Magazine reckoned ~ £48K,neck and neck with the Porker 718s.
> 
> Whether this was an educated guess is uncertain.


That's probably a decent shout I reckon.

Anyone remember what the base Mk2 RS started at?


----------



## Toshiba

Just sub 45k was the list.


----------



## Templar

Wonder if it will come with wider front tyres than the rear same as the upgrade option on the RS3 ?


----------



## leopard

Hopefully not because that would mean them admitting to handling problems on the limit like the dreaded understeer.....doesn't mean it won't if it hasn't


----------



## Templar

leopard said:


> Hopefully not because that would mean them admitting to handling problems on the limit like the dreaded understeer.....doesn't mean it won't if it hasn't


I only thought of this being as the basic floorpan is the same...might have made some changes to the front suspension arms to compensate for this similar to the mk2 longer front arms compared to the golf ect.


----------



## leopard

Good point.You never know,everything has gone quiet at the moment.

I hope they've put a bit of thought into it rather than just relying on headline acceleration numbers..


----------



## Dash

leopard said:


> Hopefully not because that would mean them admitting to handling problems on the limit like the dreaded understeer.....doesn't mean it won't if it hasn't


No different from staggering a BMW for dreaded oversteer!

I'm not a fan of staggering as I can't even out the wear on the tyres.


----------



## datamonkey

Toshiba said:


> Just sub 45k was the list.


Cool, thanks.

I'm sticking with £48k list for the new base model then...


----------



## Toshiba

52k is where I'm saying..


----------



## ZephyR2

Dash said:


> Picture on Facebook of a dealership sign saying €66400 - £52k direct conversion.
> 
> Not sure if base or including the options that were on that car.


That €66400 figure seems to be cropping up in a few places now. It seems to be the base price for a coupe. 
Carwow also suggest £52k for the coupe and £54k for the roadster. 
But I still think there could be a £1500 mark up from the Euro conversion for the UK market. Add metallic paint and OTR prices and you're looking at £54k for the coupe before you start adding any options.


----------



## Dano28

Just release the pricing already Audi what is the delay about...


----------



## RichP

If these hideous wheels are what Audi are offering, then forget the 52K, Audi will have to pay me to take one.


----------



## Dash

If only there was a way to change the wheels on a car [smiley=bigcry.gif]







:roll:


----------



## RichP

Dash said:


> If only there was a way to change the wheels on a car [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:


Yeah state the obvious, but if none of the options are too great then you're talking big expense on top of the price of the car.


----------



## Dash

That is a fair point - I imagine that the current 18" and above line up will be available - with the ones we've seen on the RS so far being the expensive optional extras.

We can only hope!


----------



## no name

Cheaper alternative. :roll: Although it is just another golf it hasn't been beaten to death with the ugly stick.


----------



## powerplay

placeborick said:


> Cheaper alternative. :roll: Although it is just another golf it hasn't been beaten to death with the ugly stick.


I thought that was cancelled :?


----------



## Waitwhat93

placeborick said:


> Cheaper alternative. :roll: Although it is just another golf it hasn't been beaten to death with the ugly stick.


I disagree, compared to the TT that has been destroyed with an ugly stick.


----------



## Toshiba

When elephant and an Susan Boyle mate you don't need to beat the child with an ugly "golf" stick <pun>... it's genetic!.
There hasn't been a good looking Golf for over 30years


----------



## leopard

placeborick said:


> Cheaper alternative. :roll: Although it is just another golf it hasn't been beaten to death with the ugly stick.


Lovely concept.Another Golf it isn't [smiley=gossip.gif]



powerplay said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheaper alternative. :roll: Although it is just another golf it hasn't been beaten to death with the ugly stick.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was cancelled :?
Click to expand...

Unfortunately it's as dead as a Dodo. :?



Toshiba said:


> When elephant and an Susan Boyle mate you don't need to beat the child with an ugly "golf" stick <pun>... it's genetic!.
> There hasn't been a good looking Golf for over 30years


Susan Boyle and an elephant :lol:


----------



## RichP

Toshiba said:


> When elephant and an Susan Boyle mate you don't need to beat the child with an ugly "golf" stick <pun>... it's genetic!.
> There hasn't been a good looking Golf for over 30years


That Golf might look fugly but it sure would sound damn nice


----------



## SpudZ

I'd take those wheels over the standard RS ones any day of the week, fugly stick or no fugly stick!


----------



## sherry13

Someone came up with this on Instagram. Yeh, I like it.










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## no name

hmmmm. [smiley=book2.gif]

So what are the other (non porsche) alternatives?


----------



## noname

there aren't...if you don't want the M2..


----------



## powerplay

I note that in the Audi blurb I've received for next week's Goodwood FOS they explicitly mention the TTRS as being one to see on their stand, I suspect we'll probably find out the pricing and option specs between now and then, if not announced at the FOS itself.


----------



## Toshiba

RichP said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> When elephant and an Susan Boyle mate you don't need to beat the child with an ugly "golf" stick <pun>... it's genetic!.
> There hasn't been a good looking Golf for over 30years
> 
> 
> 
> That Golf might look fugly but it sure would sound damn nice
Click to expand...

Its just the same engine as the rest of the Audi/VW range, not sure what you're basing that on.
Depends on the resonator they go with i guess.


----------



## RichP

Toshiba said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> When elephant and an Susan Boyle mate you don't need to beat the child with an ugly "golf" stick <pun>... it's genetic!.
> There hasn't been a good looking Golf for over 30years
> 
> 
> 
> That Golf might look fugly but it sure would sound damn nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its just the same engine as the rest of the Audi/VW range, not sure what you're basing that on.
> Depends on the resonator they go with i guess.
Click to expand...

I was just messin' mate ..
Susan Boyle - sounds great but don't look so fresh


----------



## Templar

sherry13 said:


> Someone came up with this on Instagram. Yeh, I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It's a nice look and I like its aggressive styling but in truth we all know the mk3 TTRS will be on stilts and with flat faced wheels. Seems to be Audis latest look for the TT.


----------



## RichP

Templar said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone came up with this on Instagram. Yeh, I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> It's a nice look and I like its aggressive styling but in truth we all know the mk3 TTRS will be on stilts and with flat faced wheels. Seems to be Audis latest look for the TT.
Click to expand...

Yes, quite a hideous look isn't it!

Does anyone know if the R8 20 inch, 10 spoke Y design wheels would fit the new TT RS? Those wheels in black look great.


----------



## Toshiba

R8 Wheels are 11J are the rear, they would mow people over on the pavement!
So you'd have to get the fronts only which are 8.5J.


----------



## RichP

Toshiba said:


> R8 Wheels are 11J are the rear, they would mow people over on the pavement!
> So you'd have to get the fronts only which are 8.5J.


Thanks


----------



## Templar

Toshiba said:


> R8 Wheels are 11J are the rear, they would mow people over on the pavement!
> So you'd have to get the fronts only which are 8.5J.


Or the opposite way round as the performance option..


----------



## SpudZ

placeborick said:


> hmmmm. [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> So what are the other (non porsche) alternatives?


The new Alpine?


----------



## RichP

SpudZ said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm. [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> So what are the other (non porsche) alternatives?
> 
> 
> 
> The new Alpine?
Click to expand...

Looks just as ugly as your average Porsche.

This one looks quite nice though..

Not sure about the style of wheels coming out lately.


----------



## Dash

Bring back wire spokes!


----------



## sherry13

A couple of TT RS front ends - the ones we've all seen, but a nice side-by-side. The question is, aluminium style front or gloss black? Hadn't noticed before, but it looks like the Quattro logo in the black gloss is defaulted to body colour which I quite like. It's been a month since I saw it and at that stage, the PR girls were saying "2 weeks" Total Recall style when we all asked about pricing and spec.










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dink

Dash said:


> Bring back wire spokes!


I suspect one main reason why they are starting to avoid it, is that they use decent sizes hub/spaces on the wheels. The same things that Audi seems to have trouble making in a way that they dont start rusting after a few months (if my TTS and a lot of other peoples are anything to go by). Having spokes or wheels that makes it easy to see the rust is probably best avoided for them. It starting to regret having the 21inch rims purely cos its very easy to look down, see through the rims & see the rust building up.


----------



## RichP

Black for sure. I'm thinking white TT with black styling as I like the contrast, with some R8 'Y' spoke wheels with the dark inlay bits (whatever you call em)


----------



## noname

Depends from the car colors but I'll always choose black.
The grey part looks more like plastic


----------



## RichP

dink said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring back wire spokes!
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect one main reason why they are starting to avoid it, is that they use decent sizes hub/spaces on the wheels. The same things that Audi seems to have trouble making in a way that they dont start rusting after a few months (if my TTS and a lot of other peoples are anything to go by). Having spokes or wheels that makes it easy to see the rust is probably best avoided for them. It starting to regret having the 21inch rims purely cos its very easy to look down, see through the rims & see the rust building up.
Click to expand...

Those new TT RS wheels make it very easy to look through and see the rust. Perhaps Audi like the rust look? Maybe it's time to go back to hub caps :?


----------



## datamonkey

sherry13 said:


> A couple of TT RS front ends - the ones we've all seen, but a nice side-by-side. The question is, aluminium style front or gloss black? Hadn't noticed before, but it looks like the Quattro logo in the black gloss is defaulted to body colour which I quite like. It's been a month since I saw it and at that stage, the PR girls were saying "2 weeks" Total Recall style when we all asked about pricing and spec.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Tbh I like them both equally, though I'm looking forward to seeing the first full body coloured RS...


----------



## Templar

sherry13 said:


> A couple of TT RS front ends - the ones we've all seen, but a nice side-by-side. The question is, aluminium style front or gloss black? Hadn't noticed before, but it looks like the Quattro logo in the black gloss is defaulted to body colour which I quite like. It's been a month since I saw it and at that stage, the PR girls were saying "2 weeks" Total Recall style when we all asked about pricing and spec.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


In this case and to me the black on this pic gives the appearance that something is missing and the silver well that just looks a bit cheap.
All said will probably look better in the flesh.


----------



## ZephyR2

Audi web site down for maintenance this morning. Perhaps they're adding the RS to the configurator. :roll:


----------



## gogs

Maybe Audi are waiting to see if the UK leave the EU before revealing prices 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

gogs said:


> Maybe Audi are waiting to see if the UK leave the EU before revealing prices
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point Gord never thought of that..


----------



## RichP

gogs said:


> Maybe Audi are waiting to see if the UK leave the EU before revealing prices
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That'll be an extra 5K + on top of the rumored prices  
But hey, at least it will give Boris the bone head and Camoron full control of the country :?


----------



## Templar

Not sure if it's been posted already and if it's legit..a sneak peak at the R6

http://eucarsclubs.com/the-audi-r6-new- ... -revealed/


----------



## aquazi

So the R6 is basically a cayman/ boxster?

Dont get it myself!

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard

This is more like it !

I thought they were going to name this the R4...the junior R8...getting confused  .


----------



## powerplay

Will probably be able to order it before the mk3 TTRS.....


----------



## noname

Templar said:


> Not sure if it's been posted already and if it's legit..a sneak peak at the R6
> 
> http://eucarsclubs.com/the-audi-r6-new- ... -revealed/


maybe they are coping something from this prototype...


----------



## leopard

More importantly if it is legit,what engine would they put in this one...


----------



## Shug750S

Makes you wonder why bother with the RS.

Unless prices are stupidly expensive for the R6...


----------



## sherry13

Nice spot! A bit more info here. I can't think it is entirely correct, as it implies the top range R6 would have the same performance as the TT RS.
http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/2019- ... rformance/

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RichP

Shug750S said:


> Makes you wonder why bother with the RS.
> 
> Unless prices are stupidly expensive for the R6...


If it looks like that, then that's definitely canned any ideas I had for the MK3 TT RS - looks far better.

I reckon you're gonna be looking at an extra 20+k though. Sitting somewhere between the TT RS and R8.


----------



## powerplay

The Quattro was supposed to happen, but didn't.
The R4 was happening, then wasn't.
If this ever gets the green light it won't be for 2-3 years at least, so has no real impact on the mk3 TTRS as far as I can see.


----------



## Dash

Given Audi's recent range expansion, I don't see why they wouldn't run a two-seater alongside the TT, providing it's on a reusable platform. Not that I'm sure anybody would buy a TTS or RS over this if the price and performance were similar.

How many people actually use the back seats in these cars?

Still, a quattro powered boxster sounds interesting


----------



## sherry13

I also wonder if it will feature some of the electric battery tech featured in the post mark3 TT concepts, but which didn't end up in the TT RS. I say this because of the VW strategy which was detailed in the last few days, with a major focus on electric cars across the brands, as well as cost cutting and savings. At some point, the amazing high performance car renders are going to have to meet the reality of VW's future. I am not saying the Huracan will be run from cider in the near future - well, you know what I mean.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-36548893

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname

powerplay said:


> The Quattro was supposed to happen, but didn't.
> The R4 was happening, then wasn't.
> If this ever gets the green light it won't be for 2-3 years at least, so has no real impact on the mk3 TTRS as far as I can see.


the R4 should have been the new TT..but was just an idea for the future..
yeah the can't produce another car immediately and if they had, they had to replace the TTRS


----------



## EvilTed

Dash said:


> Given Audi's recent range expansion, I don't see why they wouldn't run a two-seater alongside the TT, providing it's on a reusable platform. Not that I'm sure anybody would buy a TTS or RS over this if the price and performance were similar.
> 
> How many people actually use the back seats in these cars?
> 
> Still, a quattro powered boxster sounds interesting


I use the back seats in these cars. It was their very existence that got me to buy the TT. 
It looks like the R6 is a 2 seater though? Am right? I guess the boxster platform doesn't allow for a rear bench. Shame 

I thought I had my next car in sight for a second then but I'll have to keep looking!


----------



## Toshiba

Yep, me too. it was the reason i got rid of the R8 for the TTS.
Social services don't like it you cramming kids in the boot - apparently.


----------



## Templar

Well it's way of making additional money by using existing platforms which VAG already do and platform sharing takes a healthy dolop of development cost out of the equation.
Either way I think this R6 concept looks awesome.


----------



## Smoothie

Templar said:


> Well it's way of making additional money by using existing platforms which VAG already do and platform sharing takes a healthy dolop of development cost out of the equation.
> Either way I think this R6 concept looks awesome.


I'd read the same thing - that Audi were 'looking into' a 2-seater sports car to go head on with the Boxster. It would also use the Boxster platform to spread the cost.

Personally I don't think we'll ever see a R4/R6 or what ever they are going to call it. It won't be as good as a Boxster and going off the rumoured prices of the RS the proposed R4/R6 will be more than Boxster money - £60k starting maybe... no thanks, I'll take the Boxster.


----------



## RichP

Smoothie said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's way of making additional money by using existing platforms which VAG already do and platform sharing takes a healthy dolop of development cost out of the equation.
> Either way I think this R6 concept looks awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I don't think we'll ever see a R4/R6 or what ever they are going to call it. It won't be as good as a Boxster and going off the rumoured prices of the RS the proposed R4/R6 will be more than Boxster money - £60k starting maybe... no thanks, I'll take the Boxster.
Click to expand...

I think it's a great idea. There are quite a few out there who just don't like the look of Porsches, me being one of them and if it looked like the concept, would take the R6 over a Porsche any day.

Plus it's an area that Audi need to fill. A big gap between TT RS and R8 where a proper 2 seater sports car would fit nicely.


----------



## Smoothie

RichP said:


> Plus it's an area that Audi need to fill. A big gap between TT RS and R8 where a proper 2 seater sports car would fit nicely.


True, I'll give you that.


----------



## sherry13

Talking about the gap between the the TT RS and the R8, where does this leave the rumoured R8 V6?!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RichP

sherry13 said:


> Talking about the gap between the the TT RS and the R8, where does this leave the rumoured R8 V6?!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Maybe it'll replace the current R8. Days are becoming numbered for these huge carbon producing engine blocks.


----------



## Dash

I'm not a fan of the Porsche look, although their recent models have improved somewhat.

But a Boxster with a 2.5 tfsi and a reverse installed haldex - I bet that would get a few people interested. If it's sharing a platform with the Boxster, I assume it'd be rear-engined.


----------



## RichP

Dash said:


> I'm not a fan of the Porsche look, although their recent models have improved somewhat.


Reminds me of this everytime I see one coming


----------



## Toshiba

RichP said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about the gap between the the TT RS and the R8, where does this leave the rumoured R8 V6?!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it'll replace the current R8. Days are becoming numbered for these huge carbon producing engine blocks.
Click to expand...

Rubbish, supercars are still running V12s.
You're not getting my V10 off me.


----------



## RichP

Toshiba said:


> Rubbish, supercars are still running V12s.
> You're not getting my V10 off me.


Still yes, but it ain't the future.


----------



## Templar

Thinking a little deeper I doubt it would be close to the TTRS which Audi would still want to sell so price wise I'd guess it would be between the the TTRS and R8 but built on a Boxster/Cayman platform at a price point well above its underpinnings so as to eek out more potential money from the market. 
I can't remember 100% but I'm sure the original boxer was built on the 911 chassis, wonder if this is still so.


----------



## Dash

Didn't they move the new R8 up the price bracket a bit without a V8 model?

If so there is a fairly sizable gap between RS and R8.

Which is a shame as that's waaaay to pricey for me.


----------



## RichP

Dash said:


> Didn't they move the new R8 up the price bracket a bit without a V8 model?
> 
> If so there is a fairly sizable gap between RS and R8.
> 
> Which is a shame as that's waaaay to pricey for me.


Yeah by about 20k wasn't it? Heck, that's a whole new car just there.

It's a bit pricey for me too, so I guess I might require the assistance of Audi Finance.


----------



## Toshiba

Went up by more than 20k..But some things you cant put a price on.

As for the V6, it remains a rumour.


----------



## RichP

Toshiba said:


> But some things you cant put a price on.


Gosh I hope it does. Don't wanna be getting all William Wallace. Any higher price and it's heading into Lambo territory which would be problematic.


----------



## Templar

Press cars maybe ??

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_ ... 9332398703


----------



## RichP

Templar said:


> Press cars maybe ??
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_ ... 9332398703


Sounds much better than the previous RS. though not too much of a fan of the pops and bangs that seem to be getting popular these days.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Templar said:


> Press cars maybe ??
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_ ... 9332398703


Looks like a Le Mans stand with drive cars.
Sounds epic and I love the pops and bangs with the 5pot growl. Oh I want, want, want.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

And another one with Nardo grey and black pack.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

One more


----------



## leopard

1440 kg is heavy considering its got a lighter,newer engine and most of the body is aluminium.I was expecting around the 1250 mark !

The two tone silver front end has got to go..complete naffola...


----------



## powerplay

What the hell is going on with the grey car's wheels, looks like it's on stilts, yuk.

And those wheels are still FUGLY as hell.


----------



## ReTTro fit

powerplay said:


> What the hell is going on with the grey car's wheels, looks like it's on stilts, yuk.
> 
> And those wheels are still FUGLY as hell.


It's probably in off road mode due to the crashes at the ring 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Piker Mark

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> And another one with Nardo grey and black pack.


Translated, is he saying, "Look at those wheels, they're hideous..." I so hope there's alternative options when I do go to order an RS. What were they thinking of :roll:


----------



## leopard

I'd hate to think how those low profile rubber bands stretched over the wheels would cope with our roads..


----------



## tt3600

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> One more


What's with chainsaw dave playing in the background [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tt3600




----------



## Templar

Whereas I like the light grey and black optics pack I get my head around what seems a massive wheel arch gap considering it's an RS.


----------



## SpudZ

Templar said:


> Whereas I like the light grey and black optics pack I get my head around what seems a massive wheel arch gap considering it's an RS.


Oh dear, it really is just an engine swap! Makes the TTS look (relatively) good value.

#TTRSWHEELARCHRAVINE


----------



## powerplay

Templar said:


> Whereas I like the light grey and black optics pack I get my head around what seems a massive wheel arch gap considering it's an RS.


In some videos it looks fine, in others it looks wrong.

Could this be the difference between standard suspension and Magnetic ride?


----------



## RichP

Templar said:


> Whereas I like the light grey and black optics pack I get my head around what seems a massive wheel arch gap considering it's an RS.


Not sure there's that much difference between the MK2 TBH. Perhaps it's those hideous wheels that give the impression of a huge gap?
The 420 does look far more appropriate in terms of wheel gap though.


----------



## leopard

RichP said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whereas I like the light grey and black optics pack I get my head around what seems a massive wheel arch gap considering it's an RS.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure there's that much difference between the MK2 TBH. Perhaps it's those hideous wheels that give the impression of a huge gap?
> The 420 does look far more appropriate in terms of wheel gap though.
Click to expand...

Those wheels on the 420 make the car cartoonish imo due to their size and the pattern is waaaay too busy,and of the three examples the RS wheels look miles better.The mk2 RS wheels are just plain ugly,


----------



## Templar

RichP said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whereas I like the light grey and black optics pack I get my head around what seems a massive wheel arch gap considering it's an RS.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure there's that much difference between the MK2 TBH. Perhaps it's those hideous wheels that give the impression of a huge gap?
> The 420 does look far more appropriate in terms of wheel gap though.
Click to expand...

Looks very similar in the pictures you've posted I agree but looking at the arch gap in recent video's suggest different. Maybe the mk3 RS in the picture how it should be as opposed to what it actually does look like ?


----------



## Blacknerd

does anyone know if the new RS will be at festival of speed?


----------



## powerplay

Blacknerd said:


> does anyone know if the new RS will be at festival of speed?


Yes, it will be, it's mentioned in the blurb I received with my tickets from Audi (won them, don't you know  )


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

https://www.goodwood.com/grrc/event-cov ... is-at-fos/

9 new Audi's being launched at FOS. To those going please get plenty of pictures!


----------



## Hark

Wow those wheels. Ewwww


----------



## tt3600

Jason Statham Audi TT RS test drive


----------



## sherry13

Quite like the aluminium on the red - BUT much prefer the black gloss, which hasn't featured so heavily on the limited publicity shots we've seen so far.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13

Also, if it can pull off a fat drift like this R8 safety car at Le Mans then I'll have it..!






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpudZ

I really want to like it....I feel I should.....But it appears that so little effort has gone into producing this flagship over and above the TTS, that it really doesn't deserve my love!

Am I alone in this??


----------



## powerplay

Agree but that was always the argument between the last TTS and TTRS, differences only really being front and rear bumper, exhaust tips and spoiler - oh, and decent wheels!

Those that chose to go from TTS to TTRS were always convinced the engine was worth the upgrade, although value-for-money wise it was always the TTS on top.


----------



## Dash

So... is this the MK2 RS or the MK3 RS 

It's a MK3 TT, but there was never a RS on the MK1, so it's the second TTRS.


----------



## RichP

SpudZ said:


> I really want to like it....I feel I should.....But it appears that so little effort has gone into producing this flagship over and above the TTS, that it really doesn't deserve my love!
> 
> Am I alone in this??


No, I'm certainly with you. I think it's even more of an issue if like me, you are coming from a Mk2 TT RS. It's like what exactly is 50k gonna get you, a new front end?

I think the Mk2 RS was sufficient at the time over the TTS, but they really should have put a little more effort into it this time. Make it look a little more special other than bolting a wing on the back.

I shall check it out when my local gets one in, but not sure it's enough for me to want another one.


----------



## sherry13

I think the design differences between the mark 2 TTS and RS and Mark 3 TTS and RS are not substantial or unexpected, but nonetheless tipped in the mark 3's favour. The mark 3 has the previous model's design cues but now with 3 front end options and the enlarged Quattro logo. Internally, there is also more to choose from and the gloss carbon looks a million dollars.

In terms of performance, the comparison isn't just with the outgoing models but also the competition. Lots of people on this forum were predicting about 340-370 bhp for the TT RS (how we forget!) but we got 400, plus a re-tuned roar from the pipes. Meanwhile, the Cayman has lost a cylinder.

I suppose the proof will be in the pudding when you get to test one out.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blacknerd

im at FOS on Thursday for the press and preview day so hopefully i get the chance to test drive one or get taken out in one


----------



## RichP

sherry13 said:


> 'and the enlarged Quattro logo.' - That's sold it to me!
> 
> No you're right. I'll have a test drive and probably love it. But still not sure if there's enough there to get over the 'been there done that' thing.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## powerplay

I must admit I'm quite excited at the prospect of seeing one in the flesh at Goodwood on Thursday.

Having an APR stage1 map currently means the performance gap would be significantly reduced between my current RS and the mk3 - however we all know that Audi tends to underestimate their figures so I wonder what these revised engines will actually be kicking out?

When we got the stage1 maps for the mk2 RS they were generally in the region of 380-410hp depending on the tuner's claims and rolling road variations, cloudy or sunny etc. I'm hoping that the mk3 RS will feel at least as quick as a mapped mk2, given it should in theory be lighter and handle better, as the mk3 certainly seems to in general.


----------



## RichP

powerplay said:


> I must admit I'm quite excited at the prospect of seeing one in the flesh at Goodwood on Thursday.
> 
> Having an APR stage1 map currently means the performance gap would be significantly reduced between my current RS and the mk3 - however we all know that Audi tends to underestimate their figures so I wonder what these revised engines will actually be kicking out?
> 
> When we got the stage1 maps for the mk2 RS they were generally in the region of 380-410hp depending on the tuner's claims and rolling road variations, cloudy or sunny etc. I'm hoping that the mk3 RS will feel at least as quick as a mapped mk2, given it should in theory be lighter and handle better, as the mk3 certainly seems to in general.


If it feels similar to yours in terms of performance or perhaps even slightly lacking, will the new version still be enough for you to lay down 50 smackeroonies?


----------



## sherry13

60 smackeroonies with options.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13

Haha yes the enlarged Quattro had me going as well. But trust me, as soon as you see that interior with the gloss carbon, you buy it.

Sod it, I may as well go down later in the week to the Festival of Speed - presumably it's about 30 quid to get in and then rock up to the VW bit?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RichP

sherry13 said:


> 60 smackeroonies with options.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Holy heffalumps!

That had better be one nice Quattro logo.

Looking forward to seeing it though. The car that is, not the logo.


----------



## RichP

sherry13 said:


> Sod it, I may as well go down later in the week to the Festival of Speed
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Gonna post some pics?


----------



## powerplay

RichP said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit I'm quite excited at the prospect of seeing one in the flesh at Goodwood on Thursday...
> 
> 
> 
> If it feels similar to yours in terms of performance or perhaps even slightly lacking, will the new version still be enough for you to lay down 50 smackeroonies?
Click to expand...

Tbh I don't know yet. I've had mine 5 years so am actively looking to move on, needs to be similar in performance and as practical as the TT, thought about RS3 but would have to be the facelift with the revised 2.5 and dash if so, but that's a way off yet. Not keen on BMW or Merc though so will depend on how the pricing goes; if it's the 48k+options rumour that holds true then that's possible, if it turns out to be the 52k+options rumour then sod that I have no problem holding onto mine a bit longer until decent discounts materialize!


----------



## tt3600

sherry13 said:


> 60 smackeroonies with options.


50 with discounts


----------



## tt3600

5 minute video


----------



## tt3600

Audi TT RS in the test at Le Mans - The new Porsche






Sh*t quality for BILD.DE


----------



## TTGazza

tt3600 said:


> Audi TT RS in the test at Le Mans - The new Porsche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sh*t quality for BILD.DE


Can't really tell much from the vid apart from it does sound very nice.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

First Images from GoodWood FOS


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar




----------



## Templar

Hmm...still can't decide if I like the look of it yet, think I'll have to wait till I see it in the flesh before committing.


----------



## sherry13

Nice pics. The background weather doesn't help!! Nice to see a new combination, though it looks TTS- ish to me. Hope you are enjoying it!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard

Best example yet,the white with the black.Just needs the Murillo Brown interior 8)

Is it a big enough upgrade over the tts though..


----------



## noname

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> First Images from GoodWood FOS


black pack way better than silver!


----------



## R_TTS

The white with black is definitely my favourite combo so far. Even the wheels don't look so bad.

To ever change from a nicely discounted TTS to a TTRS does look a very expensive prospect though, given TTS depreciation and likely lack of discounts on the TTRS.


----------



## RichP

White is deffo my favorite for TT's. Looks nice but I still can't help staring at the wheels and thinking WTF are those - even after all this time.

This is the best example IMO so far and the wheels look best so far. But if I do get one and keep thinking WTF are those every time I look at it, then I guess there's a problem.

Shame Audi can't be a bit more creative rather than sticking those things on each time.


----------



## GrantTTS

Saw it today at FOS. Looks better in the flesh and I like the wheels, even son said they were nice and he is picky. Not sure it looks special enough and if the weight of the bigger engine hampers like in the RS3 not sure what will be worth the difference in price.


----------



## tt3600

GrantTTS said:


> Saw it today at FOS. Looks better in the flesh and I like the wheels, even son said they were nice and he is picky. Not sure it looks special enough *and if the weight of the bigger engine hampers like in the RS3* not sure what will be worth the difference in price.


The block is aluminum. The new engine is 26kg lighter overall.

http://www.topgear.com/car-news/beijing ... ght-future


----------



## Blacknerd

I was there too.


----------



## RichP

Damn, these wheels are growing on me by the minute. I actually like them now on the white TT. Especially the pic that Blacknerd posted.


----------



## tt3600

Still not sure on the wheels and have Audi not got any other designs?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Nice but the back looks quite plain with the black exhausts almost invisible. From the side too it isn't especially different to my TTS and the mirrors are only half black!


----------



## RichP

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Nice but the back looks quite plain with the black exhausts almost invisible. From the side too it isn't especially different to my TTS and the mirrors are only half black!


Yeah you're right. TBH, I thought the bottom pic was another of the RS, took me a while to realise it was yours.
Shame they didn't put a bit more effort in


----------



## powerplay

After seeing the mk3 RS in the flesh (or at least, as close as possible - thanks Audi, I could get in just about every other car on your stand except for the one I was interested in) I have to conclude that I think the wheels still SUCK. Need to see how it looks on decent 19s, *not* a fan of these 20in arch-gap monstrosities!


----------



## Dano28

Still no word on price?


----------



## powerplay

Well now it's confirmed we're out they can at last decide... :lol:


----------



## Dash

So far today we've seen a blanket rise in import costs of about 16%. So take your previous estimates on price and add that on top.


----------



## leopard

I knew it wouldn't take long for the spin :lol:

Edit: Good photos and perfect wheels for the colour


----------



## Snake Pliskin

The car overall and the performance is superb.

But there is no getting away from those horrificly awful alloys which are so un-pleasing to the eye.

Absolutely terrible design ... just gotta hope the 19" option looks better.


----------



## powerplay

Snake Pliskin said:


> The car overall and the performance is superb.
> 
> But there is no getting away from those horrificly awful alloys which are so un-pleasing to the eye.
> 
> Absolutely terrible design ... just gotta hope the 19" option looks better.


We've only seen the car fitted with these eyesores so far so clearly someone in the Audi Fatherland thinks they're something special.

Can only hope that when we eventually get to see the official options, they are a VERY expensive one :lol:


----------



## RichP

Snake Pliskin said:


> But there is no getting away from those horrificly awful alloys which are so un-pleasing to the eye.


They do make the car stand out more though - based on my quick mock- up


----------



## Piker Mark

Snake Pliskin said:


> The car overall and the performance is superb.
> 
> But there is no getting away from those horrificly awful alloys which are so un-pleasing to the eye.
> 
> Absolutely terrible design ... just gotta hope the 19" option looks better.


Ditto the above. Who ever designed them needs shooting. They're horrendous.


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Well usually there are plenty of alloy designs to choose from, so no reason to think the RS should be any different.

The whole TT range has some excellent alloys designs, so very odd they have come up with these gash wheels.
Its a variant of the rotor design which has been round for ages, but this incarnation just does not work.

I think part of the problem is the colouring of the thin spoke sections, or rather not colouring them.
If they offer titanium matt or none coloured versions, they may look better.

I'd be quite happy to run with 19's anyway and hope the design is a lot more aesthetically pleasing !


----------



## Templar

I generally quite like the look of the car overall, if a little more conservative than I expected but I just don't get them diamond type finished wheels which reminds of the diamond/grey multi spokes I had on my 2008 TT to which I thought was dated then in 2010 and replaced.


----------



## datamonkey

RichP said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> 
> But there is no getting away from those horrificly awful alloys which are so un-pleasing to the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> They do make the car stand out more though - based on my quick mock- up
Click to expand...

Yeah but they make it stand out because they look feckin awful, not because they're nice! That's not a good thing. Much prefer your mockup pic to the real one.

I'm amazed that seeing as Audi have gone to lengths to give us white, red, nardo grey, radioactive green, light blue car colour variations that they have stuck stubbornly to these wheels on all examples.

Come on Audi, hedge your bets, give us some other wheel options so we can start liking your new car!


----------



## ZephyR2

datamonkey said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> 
> But there is no getting away from those horrificly awful alloys which are so un-pleasing to the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> They do make the car stand out more though - based on my quick mock- up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but they make it stand out because they look feckin awful, not because they're nice! That's not a good thing. Much prefer your mockup pic to the real one.
> 
> I'm amazed that seeing as Audi have gone to lengths to give us white, red, nardo grey, radioactive green, light blue car colour variations that they have stuck stubbornly to these wheels on all examples.
> 
> Come on Audi, hedge your bets, give us some other wheel options so we can start liking your new car!
Click to expand...

Yeah, you would thought that they might offer a number of different wheels etc on their demo models to see what reaction they get in the public media / forums etc. Free market research really.


----------



## powerplay

There are so many wheels in their range I would be happy with. My main criteria really is that they
1, need to be dished - not flat, and
2, have no more arms than a spider so I don't have to lose hours of my life cleaning them!


----------



## RichP

datamonkey said:


> Yeah but they make it stand out because they look feckin awful, not because they're nice!


Lol, yeah you're right.

Though I do think they look best on the white TT so far, I do feel that they give the TT a slightly tacky, boy racer look.
No offence to any Golf owners, but they remind me of the sort of wheels a 17 yo boy would put on his Golf with his straight-through exhaust.


----------



## RichP

ZephyR2 said:


> Yeah, you would thought that they might offer a number of different wheels etc on their demo models to see what reaction they get in the public media / forums etc. Free market research really.


Thing is, these wheels are really stand out and in your face, if you put a more 'normal' set of wheels on, you then you'll be hard pushed to distinguish the RS from a TTS. In other words, how little effort Audi put into the RS exterior.

Maybe that's why Audi is so insistent on these wheels.


----------



## powerplay

I'd be more than happy with any of the 19" R8 wheel options such as the 19" '5-arm twin-spoke design' in gloss anthracite black/diamond cut finish.

I think with those it'd look absolutely awesome.


----------



## datamonkey

ZephyR2 said:


> Yeah, you would thought that they might offer a number of different wheels etc on their demo models to see what reaction they get in the public media / forums etc. Free market research really.


Exactly!



RichP said:


> Thing is, these wheels are really stand out and in your face, if you put a more 'normal' set of wheels on, you then you'll be hard pushed to distinguish the RS from a TTS. In other words, how little effort Audi put into the RS exterior.
> 
> Maybe that's why Audi is so insistent on these wheels.


True. Very true...


----------



## Dash

I've always been a big fan of dished, but I have to say I quite like the TTS 20" flat insanely complex rims. I suspect flat works on complex designs and concave on simple designs.

Alas, I don't think these really get it right. The directional thing is a little annoying, but generally it seems to be the pinnacle of polished and black paint combination which is very popular on all marques currently - I think it looks tacky. Audi produce some crackers of smart looking wheels, these look more suited to an upgrade kit on a super-mini with bonnet stripes bundled.

Sure the car would look that little bit better if it had followed the 420 design closer - but it's a good looking machine. The MK3 base is far better looking that then MK2 (imo). I'm also not sure how many people would spec 20" wheels anyway, not many did on the MK2 by the looks of things.


----------



## Piker Mark

If they'd put these on it, we'd have nothing to complain about...


----------



## ReTTro fit

Still really flat faced 
A dished wheel always looks nicer and more aggressive in my opinion

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## RichP

Piker Mark said:


> If they'd put these on it, we'd have nothing to complain about...


I put those on it in my pic above 

But they look better on the 420 as the 420 is a lot more aggressive looking than the rather conservative TT RS


----------



## powerplay

Piker Mark said:


> If they'd put these on it, we'd have nothing to complain about...


I'd rather have the wider track and arches.

I still don't fully understand why the can't or don't do it - it's not like they haven't already got the ability or the actual body kit available because we're looking right at it!!


----------



## RichP

powerplay said:


> I'd rather have the wider track and arches.
> 
> I still don't fully understand why the can't or don't do it - it's not like they haven't already got the ability or the actual body kit available because we're looking right at it!!


The finalised version of the RS is a lot more cost effective I would imagine. It's pretty much a TTS other than a wing and front spoiler.

Less for the customer, more for Audi.


----------



## Templar

RichP said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather have the wider track and arches.
> 
> I still don't fully understand why the can't or don't do it - it's not like they haven't already got the ability or the actual body kit available because we're looking right at it!!
> 
> 
> 
> The finalised version of the RS is a lot more cost effective I would imagine. It's pretty much a TTS other than a wing and front spoiler.
> 
> Less for the customer, more for Audi.
Click to expand...

Yeah I agree, it's all down to maximising profits and simplicity of build. No doubt that the TTRS will be built on the same production lines as the other mk3's...in comparison to RS's of old where they were built offline.


----------



## RichP

Templar said:


> ...in comparison to RS's of old where they were built offline.


Didn't know that - interesting.

Shame though, if Audi had put a bit more effort in, they would already have my order.


----------



## Toshiba

Only real/full RSs were built offline. 
TT and A3 have always been built on the line as a trim with every other model. (Q3 too)


----------



## Templar

Toshiba said:


> Only real/full RSs were built offline.
> TT and A3 have always been built on the line as a trim with every other model. (Q3 too)


Hence why body wise body and panels are pretty much the same throughout the TT range and engines aside only plastics and trim pieces are different.... I don't see the mk3 being any different to the previous build techniques apart from now having the ability to produce most of the MQB platform based vehicles on most of the new lines.


----------



## tt3600

The TT RS with 400BHP and 80kg lighter should be a weapon if the Audi RS3 is this fast.

*Mercedes A45 AMG vs Audi RS3 - Which is fastest? | evo DRAG BATTLE
*


----------



## Aoon_M

Wow not been on here in a long time.. Anyway,

Not sure if you've heard yet;

expected base price is 53k with virtual cockpit standard. They've removed the pops and bangs because the Germans don't like it. The exhaust tips are black now not stainless and there are no alloy options


----------



## leopard

Aoon_M said:


> Wow not been on here in a long time.. Anyway,
> 
> Not sure if you've heard yet;
> 
> expected base price is 53k with virtual cockpit standard. They've removed the pops and bangs because the Germans don't like it. The exhaust tips are black now not stainless and there are no alloy options


Well there you go,I suppose that's put the mockers on it for most folks...


----------



## RichP

Aoon_M said:


> Wow not been on here in a long time.. Anyway,
> 
> Not sure if you've heard yet;
> 
> expected base price is 53k with virtual cockpit standard. They've removed the pops and bangs because the Germans don't like it. The exhaust tips are black now not stainless and there are no alloy options


Ha, good luck selling that Audi. Guess you have made my mind up for me. Removal of the pops and bangs is good tho, IMO at least.


----------



## ZephyR2

Well that's what they all said about the prices of the Mk3 when it first came out and it started selling eventually, albeit with a bit of a handout from Audi.


----------



## RichP

ZephyR2 said:


> Well that's what they all said about the prices of the Mk3 when it first came out and it started selling eventually, albeit with a bit of a handout from Audi.


It's the lack of alloy options, not the price.


----------



## powerplay

I seem to recall from the press launch in London, the chap doing the speaking about the car seemed to be very enthusiastic about "these" wheels and said a few times that he hoped people chose them or opted for them, so would seem they are going to be an option!

Anyway, I could not own those wheels, they're shit and I don't want 20in rims. No other wheel = no sale as far as I'm concerned   :?  [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Aoon_M

No pops and bangs = no go from me.

I want ceramics so spending 65 odd k on a car then having to remap it to make it pop and bang is jokes


----------



## RichP

powerplay said:


> No other wheel = no sale as far as I'm concerned


Seems a very high risk approach for Audi to offer no other options. The RS has a very narrow market as it is, seems a bit dumb squeezing it even more with this gaudy wheel.
I reckon when Audi hear people moaning to the dealers about the wheels, there'll be more options.


----------



## leopard

RichP said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> No other wheel = no sale as far as I'm concerned
> 
> 
> 
> Seems a very high risk approach for Audi to offer no other options. The RS has a very narrow market as it is, seems a bit dumb squeezing it even more with this gaudy wheel.
> I reckon when Audi hear people moaning to the dealers about the wheels, there'll be more options.
Click to expand...

Audi UK have stated they only expect to sell 50 pieces per annum after all.


----------



## RichP

leopard said:


> Audi UK have stated they only expect to sell 50 pieces per annum after all.


Wow, I'm surprised they manufacture it at all. Need to keep the profit margins high then I guess.


----------



## Dash

Not that I'd ever buy one new, but there is no way I'd want 20" rims no matter how good they look.

Managed to get a bulge in my 19" tyres this week from a pot hole, I'm sorely tempted to go to 18" rims.

Still, if they are only making 50/yr that should do wonders for MK2 residuals


----------



## 4433allanr

Managed to get a bulge in my 19" tyres this week from a pot hole, I'm sorely tempted to go to 18" rims.

Still, if they are only making 50/yr that should do wonders for MK2 residuals [/quote]

True.


----------



## SpudZ

Buy a 2nd hand Porky and revisit the RS Plus in 2 years time. You'll more than likely get yer wheels and with any luck, a few pops, bangs & whistles with the power upgrade..


----------



## RichP

SpudZ said:


> Buy a 2nd hand Porky and revisit the RS Plus in 2 years time. You'll more than likely get yer wheels and with any luck, a few pops, bangs & whistles with the power upgrade..


Am I the only one that doesn't like these pops and bangs? And no I'm not German!
I like a great engine sound, not bangs. Feel like a chav driving thru town, popping and banging.


----------



## R_TTS

RichP said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't like these pops and bangs? And no I'm not German!
> I like a great engine sound, not bangs. Feel like a chav driving thru town, popping and banging.


If people are talking about the DSG fart when they say pops and bangs (that's all I get from my TTS, not sure if it's something different with the TTRS), then no, you're not the only one who doesn't like it, I'm not a fan at all. I also hate the expression 'DSG fart', but unfortunately it describes it well.


----------



## powerplay

R_TTS said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that doesn't like these pops and bangs? And no I'm not German!
> I like a great engine sound, not bangs. Feel like a chav driving thru town, popping and banging.
> 
> 
> 
> If people are talking about the DSG fart when they say pops and bangs (that's all I get from my TTS, not sure if it's something different with the TTRS), then no, you're not the only one who doesn't like it, I'm not a fan at all. I also hate the expression 'DSG fart', but unfortunately it describes it well.
Click to expand...

I think they're referring to what the current RS3 does, which is not the same thing, it dumps fuel on the overrun.


----------



## tt3600

Aoon_M said:


> expected base price is 53k with virtual cockpit standard. They've removed the pops and bangs because the Germans don't like it. The exhaust tips are black now not stainless and there are no alloy options


Virtual cockpit is standard anyway. Do you mean SatNav as standard?

Removal of pops and bangs on throttle release is fine.

Surprised to hear the tips are black, hate that.

No wonder we haven't seen different alloys then.


----------



## tt3600

Supercar-crushing Audi TT RS shown off at Goodwood

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/95 ... t-goodwood


----------



## powerplay

And from that article, "A set of lighter, forged alloy wheels and carbon-ceramic brakes are optional." :lol:


----------



## no name

I love the exhaust farts!

Great for spooking the pigeons nesting in the bridges and old ladies. :lol:


----------



## RichP

powerplay said:


> And from that article, "A set of lighter, forged alloy wheels and carbon-ceramic brakes are optional." :lol:


But with wheels that look that good, why have options?
Personally, I've always wanted a set of wheels that totally detracts the attention away from the car that they're on.

If you want the attention of every 13 yo boy in the neighborhood, order your new wheels now (Purchase includes TT RS).


----------



## datamonkey

This must be a joke?

Not only are Audi supposedly adding the ugliest alloys ever (official) to the flagship TT but that's the only option?!?!?! Surely not true. Audi showing their arrogance if it is...

If I ever end up with one, swapping the wheels will be the first thing I do...


----------



## Dash

Alas it won't be enough of a seller to introduce some good options in the 19x9 replica wheel space.


----------



## powerplay

If they don't offer a choice if wheels then surely it will be the only car in their entire range not to do so?


----------



## tt3600

It's like Audi are trying to downsell their flagship model. Personally i'd be inclined to ask for the TTS wheels they are MUCH better looking.


----------



## powerplay

If I could choose a current wheel from their range to have instead that would suit the TTRS I think I'd pick these


----------



## brittan

Hmmm, each time I look at those TTS wheels I just see 5 wine/beer bottles ...

BMW do better. Proper extended arches too.


----------



## powerplay

Concerning wheel design, can't disagree, BMW's are generally better looking.

Concerning these TTRS wheels, my local Morrison's supermarket trolley wheels are better.


----------



## RichP

powerplay said:


> Concerning wheel design, can't disagree, BMW's are generally better looking.
> 
> Concerning these TTRS wheels, my local Morrison's supermarket trolley wheels are better.


You know what, you're right. Plus the turning angle is amazing.


----------



## powerplay

RichP said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Concerning wheel design, can't disagree, BMW's are generally better looking.
> 
> Concerning these TTRS wheels, my local Morrison's supermarket trolley wheels are better.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what, you're right. Plus the turning angle is amazing.
Click to expand...

Class :lol:


----------



## datamonkey

powerplay said:


> BMW's are generally better looking.


Yeah I've always thought BMW's wheels are generally very good...



brittan said:


> each time I look at those TTS wheels I just see 5 wine/beer bottles ...


Arrgghhhh, I can't unsee that now! lol


----------



## datamonkey

RichP said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Concerning wheel design, can't disagree, BMW's are generally better looking.
> 
> Concerning these TTRS wheels, my local Morrison's supermarket trolley wheels are better.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what, you're right. Plus the turning angle is amazing.
Click to expand...

Haha that's definitely an improvement on the official Audi's ones! :lol:


----------



## Anakin

easier to swap out the wheels than the shitty 2 series interior


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

There will be a range of Alloy options.
There is an RS exhaust button in the car which will pop and bang. You can switch it off and it won't do the over run popping. It's a huge sales hook for many purchasers and highlights the 5Pot engine. The London launch video has it revving and popping and banging just like the RS3, and like the RS3 you will be able to option the even louder sports exhaust. Both exhaust systems are chrome finish.
We are still waiting on the standard equipment list, but I would expect the B&O and air con to be standard (they were on the last TT RS (Bose not B&O)), not sure if the Tech pack will be standard like the MKII. Everything else is still up in the air, including the entry price. (Given the current weak pound, it might well be very expensive).


----------



## drmrfi

Not all alloys are the same and an important aspect of alloy wheels seems to be forgotten here.
Light weight and strenght are the main benefits of forged alloy wheels.

I hate the design of these new TTRS wheels as much as any of you, but I´d make sure that a replacement would be forged too. By choosing a "nicer looking" cast wheel in this size will add roughly 2 kilos of unsprung weight in each corner. Also cast wheels can crack more easily under heavy impact (forged wheels are more likely to buckle). This may or may not make a difference when hitting a pothole etc. at high speed, but a thing to consider nevertheless.


----------



## Dash

I've got an RS and there is no B&O in mine 

Diamond cut does look smart, but I would like see more standard ones (easier to repair!)


----------



## sherry13

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> There will be a range of Alloy options.
> There is an RS exhaust button in the car which will pop and bang. You can switch it off and it won't do the over run popping. It's a huge sales hook for many purchasers and highlights the 5Pot engine. The London launch video has it revving and popping and banging just like the RS3, and like the RS3 you will be able to option the even louder sports exhaust. Both exhaust systems are chrome finish.
> We are still waiting on the standard equipment list, but I would expect the B&O and air con to be standard (they were on the last TT RS), not sure if the Tech pack will be standard like the MKII. Everything else is still up in the air, including the entry price. (Given the current weak pound, it might well be very expensive).


Thanks for the update. Apologies, I view from the app which means I can't see your profile - are you at Audi?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

sherry13 said:


> Thanks for the update. Apologies, I view from the app which means I can't see your profile - are you at Audi?


No. But I have good contacts and seriously looking at buying one, so have done lots of homework so far.


----------



## Aoon_M

London launch video has it popping and banging? Link please


----------



## Aoon_M

Rs3 doesn't come with wheel options


----------



## datamonkey

Aoon_M said:


> London launch video has it popping and banging? Link please


There is a button in the cabin to open the exhaust valve for more noise... Not sure how much "popping and banging" you're actually looking for?!


----------



## sherry13

Aoon_M said:


> London launch video has it popping and banging? Link please


Let me google that for you.

Official Audi media B-Roll:





A look around at London City (no engine noise):





Pops At about minute 7:





Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RichP

Last vid - I really don't like the crackles and bangs. Nice loud engine growl sounds great though.
Just reminds me of a teenager in his Clio with mod-exhaust.

This new RS is a little tacky for me with its pops, bangs and those wheels.


----------



## powerplay

sherry13 said:


> Let me google that for you.
> 
> Official Audi media B-Roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A look around at London City (no engine noise):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pops At about minute 7:


I think just from the official Audi driving video it's clear it's not the same as the RS3, I don't hear the TTRS doing this at about 1:20 



 - thankfully!!


----------



## powerplay

Aoon_M said:


> Wow not been on here in a long time.. Anyway,
> 
> Not sure if you've heard yet;
> 
> expected base price is 53k with virtual cockpit standard. They've removed the pops and bangs because the Germans don't like it. The exhaust tips are black now not stainless and there are no alloy options


Well since I've re-watched the official Audi vid I can see that the grey roadster has black sports exhaust tips and the red has standard silver tips, so I think I'll read everything you say.... and then immediately disregard it :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

powerplay said:


> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow not been on here in a long time.. Anyway,
> 
> Not sure if you've heard yet;
> 
> expected base price is 53k with virtual cockpit standard. They've removed the pops and bangs because the Germans don't like it. The exhaust tips are black now not stainless and there are no alloy options
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I've re-watched the official Audi vid I can see that the grey roadster has black sports exhaust tips and the red has standard silver tips, so I think I'll read everything you say.... and then immediately disregard it :roll: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

The roadster is silver as well, it's just it has the black diffuser surrounding it and is reflecting that back, so it looks black.

Those worrying about pops and bangs and not wanting them, you can just keep it switched off and order with the standard exhaust. Those who want it can switch it on and have it louder with the expected optional dynamic pack exhaust like the RS3.


----------



## RichP

powerplay said:


> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow not been on here in a long time.. Anyway,
> 
> Not sure if you've heard yet;
> 
> expected base price is 53k with virtual cockpit standard. They've removed the pops and bangs because the Germans don't like it. The exhaust tips are black now not stainless and there are no alloy options
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I've re-watched the official Audi vid I can see that the grey roadster has black sports exhaust tips and the red has standard silver tips, so I think I'll read everything you say.... and then immediately disregard it :roll: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

That vid was published on April 25, so maybe they have updated the RS since then?


----------



## RichP

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Those worrying about pops and bangs and not wanting them, you can just keep it switched off and order with the standard exhaust. Those who want it can switch it on and have it louder with the expected optional dynamic pack exhaust like the RS3.


I would like a loud engine growl, but without the pops and bangs - so I don't want it switched off as it would mute it too much.
So it's either quiet or pops and bangs?


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

RichP said:


> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those worrying about pops and bangs and not wanting them, you can just keep it switched off and order with the standard exhaust. Those who want it can switch it on and have it louder with the expected optional dynamic pack exhaust like the RS3.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like a loud engine growl, but without the pops and bangs - so I don't want it switched off as it would mute it too much.
> So it's either quiet or pops and bangs?
Click to expand...

If it follows the RS3, which I expect it will being the same platform, it only pops and bangs in dynamic mode and the over run on downshift using the paddles. Otherwise it is just engine noise as normal.


----------



## powerplay

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> The roadster is silver as well, it's just it has the black diffuser surrounding it and is reflecting that back, so it looks black.


Yes and no.

The roadster at the Audi press launch had silver tips agreed, however the roadster in the Audi video (with the woman driving) definitely has black.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

powerplay said:


> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The roadster is silver as well, it's just it has the black diffuser surrounding it and is reflecting that back, so it looks black.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no.
> 
> The roadster at the Audi press launch had silver tips agreed, however the roadster in the Audi video (with the woman driving) definitely has black.
Click to expand...

Nope, it's reflecting the diffuser in that one as well.


----------



## powerplay

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The roadster is silver as well, it's just it has the black diffuser surrounding it and is reflecting that back, so it looks black.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no.
> 
> The roadster at the Audi press launch had silver tips agreed, however the roadster in the Audi video (with the woman driving) definitely has black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it's reflecting the diffuser in that one as well.
Click to expand...

Are you sure? 





@6:16 looks identical to the black tips I have on mine.


----------



## datamonkey

powerplay said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @6:16 looks identical to the black tips I have on mine.


If I was guessing I'd agree with you. They look black to me, not reflected darker.

Even so Audi will probably give black/silver options anyway I reckon...


----------



## Templar

Also worth noting..the exhaust was completely different on the 8P RS3 to the mk2 8J TTRS so I would assume similar on the 8V RS3 and mk3 TTRS 8S.


----------



## Blacknerd

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> There will be a range of Alloy options.
> There is an RS exhaust button in the car which will pop and bang. You can switch it off and it won't do the over run popping. It's a huge sales hook for many purchasers and highlights the 5Pot engine. The London launch video has it revving and popping and banging just like the RS3, and like the RS3 you will be able to option the even louder sports exhaust. Both exhaust systems are chrome finish.
> We are still waiting on the standard equipment list, but I would expect the B&O and air con to be standard (they were on the last TT RS (Bose not B&O)), not sure if the Tech pack will be standard like the MKII. Everything else is still up in the air, including the entry price. (Given the current weak pound, it might well be very expensive).


Bose was not standard on the last TTRS or am i missing something?


----------



## powerplay

Blacknerd said:


> Bose was not standard on the last TTRS or am i missing something?


Nope you're not missing anything, Bose was an option. I know, because I opted for it :lol:


----------



## tt3600

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> There will be a range of Alloy options.
> We are still waiting on the standard equipment list, but I would expect the B&O and air con to be standard (they were on the last TT RS (Bose not B&O)), not sure if the Tech pack will be standard like the MKII.


Air con and Bose standard? Bose was an option and what of the air con option?


----------



## Templar

tt3600 said:


> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a range of Alloy options.
> We are still waiting on the standard equipment list, but I would expect the B&O and air con to be standard (they were on the last TT RS (Bose not B&O)), not sure if the Tech pack will be standard like the MKII.
> 
> 
> 
> Air con and Bose standard? Bose was an option and what of the air con option?
Click to expand...

Neither was the tech pack...well not until the run out models were introduced.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Hearsay and guessers

Forums full of em 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Blacknerd said:


> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a range of Alloy options.
> There is an RS exhaust button in the car which will pop and bang. You can switch it off and it won't do the over run popping. It's a huge sales hook for many purchasers and highlights the 5Pot engine. The London launch video has it revving and popping and banging just like the RS3, and like the RS3 you will be able to option the even louder sports exhaust. Both exhaust systems are chrome finish.
> We are still waiting on the standard equipment list, but I would expect the B&O and air con to be standard (they were on the last TT RS (Bose not B&O)), not sure if the Tech pack will be standard like the MKII. Everything else is still up in the air, including the entry price. (Given the current weak pound, it might well be very expensive).
> 
> 
> 
> Bose was not standard on the last TTRS or am i missing something?
Click to expand...

Sorry my bad. Was using a PDF of the last TTRS brochure I found online. Guess we just need the specs list and price to be announced and that will stop the guess work and homework. Can't blame a man for being excited about his first hairdressers car


----------



## Templar

Tech pack was only fitted as standard to the last or run out models mate...you must of read from the last copy of the TTRS brochure.


----------



## RichP

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Can't blame a man for being excited about his first hairdressers car


Yes, I like the complimentary scissors, comb, dye and mini hairdryer you get in the glove compartment


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Price listed in this video for an exclusive colour and interior model - 66400 Euro which in today's money is £55k
Anyone brave enough to have that colour?


----------



## RichP

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eecbQr0jSsI
> Price listed in this video for an exclusive colour and interior model - 66400 Euro which in today's money is £55k
> Anyone brave enough to have that colour?


Nope, I only like TT's in white.
Shame they didn't make those wheels dished. They would probably look good then.


----------



## Dreams1966

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eecbQr0jSsI
> Price listed in this video for an exclusive colour and interior model - 66400 Euro which in today's money is £55k
> Anyone brave enough to have that colour?


Oh bugger.... I love it.... me thinks the TTS will be a gonna when the dealer calls....


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

powerplay said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @6:16 looks identical to the black tips I have on mine.


Look at 2:16 in the video here and they look black throughout the video until the close up and you see they are chrome. They are reflecting the gloss black diffuser.


----------



## powerplay

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @6:16 looks identical to the black tips I have on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at 2:16 in the video here and they look black throughout the video until the close up and you see they are chrome. They are reflecting the gloss black diffuser.
Click to expand...

Agree about the Lime green car, but that's a different car.

If you're trying to convince me there is no black exhaust option I can tell you you're wrong because I saw it in the flesh on the one they had at Goodwood Festival of speed. 

#Back-of-the-net


----------



## powerplay

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eecbQr0jSsI
> Price listed in this video for an exclusive colour and interior model - 66400 Euro which in today's money is £55k
> Anyone brave enough to have that colour?


55K for exclusive colour, carbon bits and carbon ceramic brakes? Sounds like a bargain!!


----------



## Blacknerd

I saw it too at goodwood and it was black


----------



## Templar

TTRS plus maybe ?? Possibly more than one trim level upon release ?


----------



## powerplay

The mk3 TTRS Plus won't be announced until the week after my order is confirmed.


----------



## Blacknerd

powerplay said:


> The mk3 TTRS Plus won't be announced until the week after my order is confirmed.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Templar

Possibly just two different model types..or even just visual packs...or three, silver optics, black optics and standard body colour. Or even a fourth carbon pack which includes carbon ceramic brakes (at great expense I guess).
Possible but only guessing.


----------



## powerplay

so does anybody know when we're likely to find out the actual options specs and timeframe?

I've got 3 days until I need to renew my tax so do I do 6 or 12 months?!  :? :lol:


----------



## Templar

powerplay said:


> so does anybody know when we're likely to find out the actual options specs and timeframe?
> 
> I've got 3 days until I need to renew my tax so do I do 6 or 12 months?!  :? :lol:


Up-to you because you'll get back what you're due once you've sold. 12 months is obviously better value.


----------



## powerplay

Depends on whether I trade in or do private sale I guess, if private you normally include the remaining tax?


----------



## Hoggy

powerplay said:


> Depends on whether I trade in or do private sale I guess, if private you normally include the remaining tax?


Hi, Any remaining Road Fund Tax is lost, you can't now pass it on to new owner, but you can claim back any unused months, once you inform DVLA you no longer own the vehicle.
Hoggy.


----------



## powerplay

Hoggy said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on whether I trade in or do private sale I guess, if private you normally include the remaining tax?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Any remaining Road Fund Tax is lost, you can't now pass it on to new owner, but you can claim back any unused months, once you inform DVLA you no longer own the vehicle.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Oh, thanks - didn't know that!


----------



## sherry13

Main summary of what is known as fact, so far.

https://www.audi-mediacenter.com/en/pre ... dster-5975

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13

The black gloss TT RS rims on Vegas Yellow. 









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tt3600

Updated the list with torque/bhp with their respective rev ranges.


----------



## powerplay

Spelled Mercedes wrong


----------



## tt3600

powerplay said:


> Spelled Mercedes wrong


Thanks corrected.


----------



## Piker Mark

tt3600 said:


> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> expected base price is 53k with virtual cockpit standard. They've removed the pops and bangs because the Germans don't like it. The exhaust tips are black now not stainless and there are no alloy options
> 
> 
> 
> Virtual cockpit is standard anyway. Do you mean SatNav as standard?
> 
> Removal of pops and bangs on throttle release is fine.
> 
> Surprised to hear the tips are black, hate that.
> 
> No wonder we haven't seen different alloys then.
Click to expand...

It wouldn't surprise me at if the TT RS follows the same format as the new RS3. So that's no alloy options apart from the size and colour of them - with the RS3 it was rotors or rotors. So, fine of course if you like rotors! You couldn't order the car with just the sports exhaust, you had to take the dynamic pack, which included mag ride. No option of alcantara for the seats (I prefer that to leather) and then the price, say around £8 to £10k on a TTS for the RS, based on the differential between an S3 and RS3. I sense checked all that with the sales manager at my local dealer and he was of the same option. I'll reserve judgement until I see the price and final spec, but from what we've seen so far, a TTS is so much looking the better buy...


----------



## RichP

Piker Mark said:


> It wouldn't surprise me at if the TT RS follows the same format as the new RS3. So that's no alloy options apart from the size and colour of them - with the RS3 it was rotors or rotors. So, fine of course if you like rotors! You couldn't order the car with just the sports exhaust, you had to take the dynamic pack, which included mag ride. No option of alcantara for the seats (I prefer that to leather) and then the price, say around £8 to £10k on a TTS for the RS, based on the differential between an S3 and RS3. I sense checked all that with the sales manager at my local dealer and he was of the same option. I'll reserve judgement until I see the price and final spec, but from what we've seen so far, a TTS is so much looking the better buy...


I think it will be a problem if it's the only wheel design. Clearly a lot of people don't like them.


----------



## datamonkey

Well they've just announced the UK price for the new Q2 in the UK and the entry-level 1 litre TFSI will set you back £22,230! 

I know this is no TT RS but it does show Audi once again not being shy asking a high premium over rivals. I'm starting to think the base RS will be nearer £55k now over my original guess of £50k, especially considering the recent weakened sterling.

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-c ... 230-august


----------



## powerplay

datamonkey said:


> I know this is no TT RS but it does show Audi once again not being shy asking a high premium over rivals. I'm starting to think the base RS will be nearer £55k now over my original guess of £50k, especially considering the recent weakened sterling.


55k is approximately what the price of the lime green RS was shown as when converted from Euros; I thought that was the price of the car as spec'd but looks like they only give the base price, the price including option will, for that car, be closer to 70k 

If it does eventually turn out to be 55k then I'm afraid that's just too much for a TT. I was hopefully expecting the price, with modest options, to come in around 50-52k, more than that and I'm outta here until discounts are available.


----------



## Toshiba

Post BREXIT pricing too now..
Buy British..


----------



## RichP

powerplay said:


> 55k is approximately what the price of the lime green RS was shown as when converted from Euros; I thought that was the price of the car as spec'd but looks like they only give the base price, the price including option will, for that car, be closer to 70k


70K lol. If Audi think they're gonna shift a TT for 70K...well..
If it's anything close to that, may as well start thinking R8


----------



## Templar

55+K Audi shove it up their Technik as far as it'll go. Well spec'd at 70K I'll definitely move brands at the next change, no way in this creation is a TT worth that kind of money.


----------



## powerplay

Templar said:


> 55+K Audi shove it up their Technik as far as it'll go. Well spec'd at 70K I'll definitely move brands at the next change, no way in this creation is a TT worth that kind of money.


Sure it would be insane to be able to spec a TT to that level certainly. But if you start at 55k (and we don't know yet what that would include) then by the time you add the carbon, styling, satnav, B&O, sports exhaust you're surely at 60+k, then there's the carbon ceramic....  :lol:


----------



## Templar

powerplay said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 55+K Audi shove it up their Technik as far as it'll go. Well spec'd at 70K I'll definitely move brands at the next change, no way in this creation is a TT worth that kind of money.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it would be insane to be able to spec a TT to that level certainly. But if you start at 55k (and we don't know yet what that would include) then by the time you add the carbon, styling, satnav, B&O, sports exhaust you're surely at 60+k, then there's the carbon ceramic....  :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah fu*k it I ain't paying that sort of money for a TT.


----------



## RichP

Templar said:


> Yeah fu*k it I ain't paying that sort of money for a TT.


60+ - 70K I'd want it looking like the 420. But a TTS with a wing, nah. It's all yours Audi.
You'll treat it like a supercar - worried about putting mileage on it due to huge depreciation.


----------



## powerplay

I can't see it ending up being in that ball park though - Audi must know that a large proportion of potential customers will be existing TTS or RS owners, I don't think there will be many current RS owners who paid more than 50k in reality for a decent spec, price it much higher and similarly priced porkers start to look more appealing!


----------



## leopard

For 60+ it's got to be a 911..

Or a Rover 75 and £58K in the bank


----------



## Jonny_C

leopard said:


> For 60+ it's got to be a 911..
> 
> Or a Rover 75 and £58K in the bank


Not necessarily - a 718S specced the same as my TTS (near as counts) comes to £63k, against a list of £50k odd for the TTS (and I paid a lot less than that), so there's room between the two for an RS.

...but if your point was you'd want a 911 for £60k, I understand.


----------



## datamonkey

Templar said:


> shove it up their Technik


lol, that made me laugh more than it should have! :lol:


----------



## Templar

datamonkey said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> shove it up their Technik
> 
> 
> 
> lol, that made me laugh more than it should have! :lol:
Click to expand...

I did scribe it in a non humorous way but reading it back I can see how it could be interpreted with an imaginative mind


----------



## Dash

Save you money for the what will be bound to be 80k R6.


----------



## tomcat

Considering the recent price hikes of other models. I hope i am wrong in saying, it will be around the 56K mark. 60K with a few options


----------



## RichP

tomcat said:


> Considering the recent price hikes of other models.


Have Audi increased prices across the range?


----------



## tt3600

tomcat said:


> Considering the recent price hikes of other models. I hope i am wrong in saying, it will be around the 56K mark. 60K with a few options


----------



## Piker Mark

Jonny_C said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> For 60+ it's got to be a 911..
> 
> Or a Rover 75 and £58K in the bank
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily - a 718S specced the same as my TTS (near as counts) comes to £63k, against a list of £50k odd for the TTS (and I paid a lot less than that), so there's room between the two for an RS.
> 
> ...but if your point was you'd want a 911 for £60k, I understand.
Click to expand...

List price of £50k for a TTS. Last time I looked it was ten grand less than that... Anyway, I couldn't care less what the price of the TT RS will be as I'd buy on a PCP. Just tell me what the monthly payment is and how much deposit you want from me to get to my target payment... if VW Finance give the RS a big residual, which they will, then the PCP deals will be pretty good. You can also do some haggling over the APR and no doubt they'll offer some dealer contributions, as they eventually did with the TTS. We'll see. I always start the order process with the sales rep by telling them 'that's the spec, that's my budget - now quote me haappy..." Seems to work for me anyway. But hey, if those wheels are the only option on offer, I'd rather buy another TTS


----------



## RichP

Piker Mark said:


> ... if VW Finance give the RS a big residual, which they will, then the PCP deals will be pretty good. You can also do some haggling over the APR and no doubt they'll offer some dealer contributions, as they eventually did with the TTS. We'll see. I always start the order process with the sales rep by telling them 'that's the spec, that's my budget - now quote me haappy..." Seems to work for me anyway.


Can you come with me to buy my next car :?


----------



## Jonny_C

Piker Mark said:


> Jonny_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> For 60+ it's got to be a 911..
> 
> Or a Rover 75 and £58K in the bank
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily - a 718S specced the same as my TTS (near as counts) comes to £63k, against a list of £50k odd for the TTS (and I paid a lot less than that), so there's room between the two for an RS.
> 
> ...but if your point was you'd want a 911 for £60k, I understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List price of £50k for a TTS.
Click to expand...

..........at my spec = £51,053


----------



## leopard

You'd have to be deranged to purchase a TTS at full retail,but I reckon that'll be the way with the RS for quite a while if Audi UK's 50 piece forecast is correct.


----------



## ROBH49

leopard said:


> You'd have to be deranged to purchase a TTS at full retail,but I reckon that'll be the way with the RS for quite a while if Audi UK's 50 piece forecast is correct.


I think this is just a rough estimate on Audi UK`s part, knowing the full on the road price and the massive options list, the lack of any discounts or dealer contributions. This will put off most if not all potential purchasers if its near 55k or 60k with options then I`m out.


----------



## Jonny_C

leopard said:


> You'd have to be deranged to purchase a TTS at full retail,but I reckon that'll be the way with the RS for quite a while if Audi UK's 50 piece forecast is correct.


Didn't :wink: - just illustrating the RRP gap I think the RS will drop into - probably base list @ £48-50k, decent options at £55k; not much in way of discounts, so I reckon my spec of TTS in an RS will be £8k more. IMHO.


----------



## powerplay

So it's been over two months since the RS was first officially announced but still no details on spec or pricing or ordering.

I wonder if Audi actively monitor forums and online discussion etc, have seen the generally widespread contempt for their new wheel design and are having a hurried re-think about the options  :lol: :lol:

Lets hope so


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

powerplay said:


> So it's been over two months since the RS was first officially announced but still no details on spec or pricing or ordering.
> 
> I wonder if Audi actively monitor forums and online discussion etc, have seen the generally widespread contempt for their new wheel design and are having a hurried re-think about the options  :lol: :lol:
> 
> Lets hope so


The S4 was announced late last year and there still hasn't been any press drives or reviews for the UK. Only just had a European press drive event, and no sign of it being close to ordering, so it is well behind. The new A3/S3 launch and order books have only just finally got going way over schedule and there are still issues with some options not available yet. The SQ7 was late getting the order books open and we have just had the end of Q2 and the soft launch of the new Q2 for the press today. So, the TT RS is going to be well into late Q3 and more likely Q4 looking at how everything else is panning out. I am desperate to see the standard options list and starting price so I can start planning what I will do.


----------



## Anakin

Id like to find another 6 month old demo full of spec like I did last time. Buy it in a Stupid bright colour and get it cheap (er)


----------



## brittan

Looks like some mods will be a little more involved; the standard turbo is integrated with the exhaust manifold.


----------



## ChrisH

I ran out of patience waiting for the TT RS and so have traded in my TT for a RS3.
The main reason was price, the TT RS is going to be far too much IMO and as many have said, whereas I was able to get a good deal on an RS3 as it was a stock car.
It's not as sporty as the TT TBH, but it's got that great engine I always craved. 8)
Good luck guys!!


----------



## leopard

ChrisH said:


> I ran out of patience waiting for the TT RS and so have traded in my TT for a RS3.
> The main reason was price, the TT RS is going to be far too much IMO and as many have said, whereas I was able to get a good deal on an RS3 as it was a stock car.
> It's not as sporty as the TT TBH, but it's got that great engine I always craved. 8)
> Good luck guys!!


I wondered where you had got to as this thread was suspiciously conspicuous by your absence when the rumour mill was spinning at max rpm 

I think you're probably right about the price...good luck and enjoy your RS3 8)


----------



## tt3600

Audi TT-RS being started up cold with what l reckon is the sport exhaust (l remember the mk2 had black tips).

Very dirty indeed.


----------



## tt3600




----------



## ChrisH

leopard said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ran out of patience waiting for the TT RS and so have traded in my TT for a RS3.
> The main reason was price, the TT RS is going to be far too much IMO and as many have said, whereas I was able to get a good deal on an RS3 as it was a stock car.
> It's not as sporty as the TT TBH, but it's got that great engine I always craved. 8)
> Good luck guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered where you had got to as this thread was suspiciously conspicuous by your absence when the rumour mill was spinning at max rpm
> 
> I think you're probably right about the price...good luck and enjoy your RS3 8)
Click to expand...

I think Audi prices are going through the ceiling on all new models and TT RS will be one of them.
It's early days with the RS3, whilst its not so sporty, it uses better materials, feels more solid but a heavier car. Its almost like the TT is a low cost build v's the A3/S3/RS3.
The B& O sound quality is a lot nicer and having 2 screens has the advantage you can have more info available at the same time. Once it's run in I'll let you know what I think about the engine, it makes the 2.0 L seem rather weedy, starts up with the exhaust open and closes off only if Drive Select is in Comfort. What a sound 8)


----------



## datamonkey

ChrisH said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ran out of patience waiting for the TT RS and so have traded in my TT for a RS3.
> The main reason was price, the TT RS is going to be far too much IMO and as many have said, whereas I was able to get a good deal on an RS3 as it was a stock car.
> It's not as sporty as the TT TBH, but it's got that great engine I always craved. 8)
> Good luck guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered where you had got to as this thread was suspiciously conspicuous by your absence when the rumour mill was spinning at max rpm
> 
> I think you're probably right about the price...good luck and enjoy your RS3 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Audi prices are going through the ceiling on all new models and TT RS will be one of them.
> It's early days with the RS3, whilst its not so sporty, it uses better materials, feels more solid but a heavier car. Its almost like the TT is a low cost build v's the A3/S3/RS3.
> The B& O sound quality is a lot nicer and having 2 screens has the advantage you can have more info available at the same time. Once it's run in I'll let you know what I think about the engine, it makes the 2.0 L seem rather weedy, starts up with the exhaust open and closes off only if Drive Select is in Comfort. What a sound 8)
Click to expand...

Hi Chris, have you posted any pics anywhere please?


----------



## ChrisH

PM me and I'll send you some.

Chris


----------



## Piker Mark

ChrisH said:


> I think Audi prices are going through the ceiling on all new models and TT RS will be one of them.
> It's early days with the RS3, whilst its not so sporty, it uses better materials, feels more solid but a heavier car. Its almost like the TT is a low cost build v's the A3/S3/RS3.
> The B& O sound quality is a lot nicer and having 2 screens has the advantage you can have more info available at the same time. Once it's run in I'll let you know what I think about the engine, it makes the 2.0 L seem rather weedy, starts up with the exhaust open and closes off only if Drive Select is in Comfort. What a sound 8)


Having owned the latest S3 and new RS3, now a mk3 TTS ... uses better materials? Feels more solid? I don't agree one bit! The S3 and RS3 had terrible driving positions, both mine developed rattles quite quickly and the that pop-up screen was incredibly distracting. The interior of the TTS is on another level compared to the S3/RS3 and the B&O sounds no better or worse in my TTS than the RS3. I ditched the RS3 as it was as dull as ditch water to drive and look at. An impulse buy that went horribly wrong. I had it just a month and thankfully, Audi rescued me and I wasn't out of pocket to switch over to the TTS, which was a revelation when compared to the RS3... way more the better looking car, MUCH more fun to drive, perfect driving position and... in real world terms, just as fast. Forget straight line sprints, my TTS will easily keep pace with an RS3 through the twisty stuff. I never felt that confident with the RS3, it lacked driver engagement. Then don't get me started on running costs with the RS3... the only thing I actually liked about it was the engine, but even that would get a but tiring with all the farts going on. I did have the sport exhaust, so my bad. Anyway, I'm sure plenty of people like their RS3's but definitely not a car I was impressed with. If anyone asked for my advice, I'd tell them to drive the TTS first... if they need the space, drive the S3, it's actually a better car than the RS3 IMO - in a 'less is more' kind of way.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Piker Mark said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Audi prices are going through the ceiling on all new models and TT RS will be one of them.
> It's early days with the RS3, whilst its not so sporty, it uses better materials, feels more solid but a heavier car. Its almost like the TT is a low cost build v's the A3/S3/RS3.
> The B& O sound quality is a lot nicer and having 2 screens has the advantage you can have more info available at the same time. Once it's run in I'll let you know what I think about the engine, it makes the 2.0 L seem rather weedy, starts up with the exhaust open and closes off only if Drive Select is in Comfort. What a sound 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Having owned the latest S3 and new RS3, now a mk3 TTS ... uses better materials? Feels more solid? I don't agree one bit! The S3 and RS3 had terrible driving positions, both mine developed rattles quite quickly and the that pop-up screen was incredibly distracting. The interior of the TTS is on another level compared to the S3/RS3 and the B&O sounds no better or worse in my TTS than the RS3. I ditched the RS3 as it was as dull as ditch water to drive and look at. An impulse buy that went horribly wrong. I had it just a month and thankfully, Audi rescued me and I wasn't out of pocket to switch over to the TTS, which was a revelation when compared to the RS3... way more the better looking car, MUCH more fun to drive, perfect driving position and... in real world terms, just as fast. Forget straight line sprints, my TTS will easily keep pace with an RS3 through the twisty stuff. I never felt that confident with the RS3, it lacked driver engagement. Then don't get me started on running costs with the RS3... the only thing I actually liked about it was the engine, but even that would get a but tiring with all the farts going on. I did have the sport exhaust, so my bad. Anyway, I'm sure plenty of people like their RS3's but definitely not a car I was impressed with. If anyone asked for my advice, I'd tell them to drive the TTS first... if they need the space, drive the S3, it's actually a better car than the RS3 IMO - in a 'less is more' kind of way.
Click to expand...

Great post, thanks for giving us your honest feedback. I have a 64reg S3 and considered the RS3 due to that engine and soundtrack, but didn't have the cash to change until after they stopped making them. I test drove a TTS a few weeks back and loved it as a driving experience and as you say it is a step up on the S3 and RS3 in terms of handling etc. but for me it lacks drama and that's why I am waiting to see if the TTRS is the all-in-one experience I am looking for.


----------



## Arne

brittan said:


> Looks like some mods will be a little more involved; the standard turbo is integrated with the exhaust manifold.


I wonder what the cost will be if you need to replace (or repair) the turbo....?


----------



## Smoothie

tt3600 said:


> Audi TT-RS being started up cold with what l reckon is the sport exhaust (l remember the mk2 had black tips).
> 
> Very dirty indeed.


Didn't notice the TT :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2

Smoothie said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi TT-RS being started up cold with what l reckon is the sport exhaust (l remember the mk2 had black tips).
> 
> Very dirty indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't notice the TT :roll:
Click to expand...

Must admit I didn't notice the TT either the first 3 times I watched it. [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## datamonkey

ZephyR2 said:


> Smoothie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi TT-RS being started up cold with what l reckon is the sport exhaust (l remember the mk2 had black tips).
> 
> Very dirty indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't notice the TT :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must admit I didn't notice the TT either the first 3 times I watched it. [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
Click to expand...

What TT?


----------



## RichP

Smoothie said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi TT-RS being started up cold with what l reckon is the sport exhaust (l remember the mk2 had black tips).
> 
> Very dirty indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't notice the TT :roll:
Click to expand...

Yeah, I was also thinking where's the TT?


----------



## leopard

The RS had a nicer outfit on tho'


----------



## EvilTed

leopard said:


> The RS had a nicer outfit on tho'


and less aftermarket parts....


----------



## RichP

leopard said:


> The RS had a nicer outfit on tho'


Less is sometimes more


----------



## RichP

EvilTed said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> The RS had a nicer outfit on tho'
> 
> 
> 
> and less aftermarket parts....
Click to expand...

Lol...and the RS is probably cheaper to maintain


----------



## tt3600

Smoothie said:


> Didn't notice the TT :roll:


----------



## Blacknerd

Best colour I think iv seen it in.


----------



## RichP

Blacknerd said:


> Best colour I think iv seen it in.


Would look better with all-black wheels IMO. Plus being all-black it would emphasize them less.


----------



## SpudZ

Blacknerd said:


> Best colour I think iv seen it in.


Wheel inset & stance by Bombardier...


----------



## billyali86

SpudZ said:


> Blacknerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best colour I think iv seen it in.
> 
> 
> 
> Wheel inset & stance by Bombardier...
Click to expand...

Nothing a set of springs and spacers can't sort


----------



## RichP

billyali86 said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacknerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best colour I think iv seen it in.
> 
> 
> 
> Wheel inset & stance by Bombardier...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing a set of springs and spacers can't sort
Click to expand...

I want a great car out the box, not a chance I want to be faffing around with sourcing nice wheels / springs / spacers...


----------



## powerplay

RichP said:


> billyali86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheel inset & stance by Bombardier...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing a set of springs and spacers can't sort
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want a great car out the box, not a chance I want to be faffing around with sourcing nice wheels / springs / spacers...
Click to expand...

+1 yep, if first thought is further expense to change wheels and suspension then is it really a car I want to be buying :?


----------



## Dash

Finding 19x9J aftermarket wheels at a "reasonable" cost seems impossible - only going to be worse on 20", I'd rather not have to do that.


----------



## leopard

RichP said:


> billyali86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheel inset & stance by Bombardier...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing a set of springs and spacers can't sort
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want a great car out the box, not a chance I want to be faffing around with sourcing nice wheels / springs / spacers...
Click to expand...

This all day long.

That silver front needs to go as well.


----------



## datamonkey

leopard said:


> That silver front needs to go as well.


I like it!


----------



## ROBH49

When are Audi going to bloody release the UK pricing and options list, two weeks after Beijing my arse whats the bloody hold up. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## RichP

ROBH49 said:


> When are Audi going to bloody release the UK pricing and options list, two weeks after Beijing my arse whats the bloody hold up. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Perhaps they realised they accidentally released the car with ill fitting space saver wheels on, and are busily designing proper ones?

Hence the delay. Yeah I reckon that's what happened.


----------



## Smoothie

ROBH49 said:


> When are Audi going to bloody release the UK pricing and options list, two weeks after Beijing my arse whats the bloody hold up. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


It's €66,400 in the EU - which is £55.900 in UK money. Plus options. Plus Brexit = £££


----------



## powerplay

Smoothie said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are Audi going to bloody release the UK pricing and options list, two weeks after Beijing my arse whats the bloody hold up. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> It's €66,400 in the EU - which is £55.900 in UK money. Plus options. Plus Brexit = £££
Click to expand...

Can only speak for myself but if that turns out to be the case then the base price alone is more than I would ever consider paying to replace my current RS.

I'm keeping my ears peeled as I'd like to move to a mk3 (wheels options not withstanding) but if Audi don't price it sensibly they can do one :lol:


----------



## ROBH49

RichP said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are Audi going to bloody release the UK pricing and options list, two weeks after Beijing my arse whats the bloody hold up. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they realised they accidentally released the car with ill fitting space saver wheels on, and are busily designing proper ones?
> 
> Hence the delay. Yeah I reckon that's what happened.
Click to expand...

Think you maybe right RichP :lol: :lol: .

I do quite like the ones with the black inner faces thou, might just be me, but the silver ones are shite I have to agree.
I hope its not 55k plus options as this may lead to me having to get a part time job to be able to afford it.


----------



## ROBH49

powerplay said:


> Smoothie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are Audi going to bloody release the UK pricing and options list, two weeks after Beijing my arse whats the bloody hold up. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> It's €66,400 in the EU - which is £55.900 in UK money. Plus options. Plus Brexit = £££
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can only speak for myself but if that turns out to be the case then the base price alone is more than I would ever consider paying to replace my current RS.
> 
> I'm keeping my ears peeled as I'd like to move to a mk3 (wheels options not withstanding) but if Audi don't price it sensibly they can do one :lol:
Click to expand...

That's the saying I was looking for, THEY CAN DO ONE and I`m originally from Liverpool, should have been a bit quicker off the mark there me thinks. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Real Thing

ROBH49 said:


> When are Audi going to bloody release the UK pricing and options list, two weeks after Beijing my arse whats the bloody hold up. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


RS3 (Gen 2) was first shown just After Xmas 2014 but Spec and Pricing didn't appear until 15th April 2015 Press Cars were shown early June with some Customers Cars arriving late June so hopefully won't be too long now and also the speculation pricing was expected to be about £42K+ but they kept it at about the same price as the Gen 1 Car (under £40K) so hopefully there'll fool as all again and make it Sub £50K (we can live in hope lol)


----------



## powerplay

I have a suspicion nothing will appear until September :x


----------



## ROBH49

powerplay said:


> I have a suspicion nothing will appear until September :x


I think your probably right and I don`t want one until next July anyway, but it would be nice to have some sort of a clue on the price thou.


----------



## billyali86

Real Thing said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are Audi going to bloody release the UK pricing and options list, two weeks after Beijing my arse whats the bloody hold up. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> RS3 (Gen 2) was first shown just After Xmas 2014 but Spec and Pricing didn't appear until 15th April 2015 Press Cars were shown early June with some Customers Cars arriving late June so hopefully won't be too long now and also the speculation pricing was expected to be about £42K+ but they kept it at about the same price as the Gen 1 Car (under £40K) so hopefully there'll fool as all again and make it Sub £50K (we can live in hope lol)
Click to expand...

You got your deposit down buddy?


----------



## tt3600

Blacknerd said:


> Best colour I think iv seen it in.


Daytona Grey back again?


----------



## tt3600

datamonkey said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> That silver front needs to go as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it!
Click to expand...

I have the same colour combo today and l quite this this


----------



## powerplay

tt3600 said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> That silver front needs to go as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the same colour combo today and l quite this this
Click to expand...

I liked the silver detailing on the current RS, particularly with red & blue colours, but from everything I've seen so far I think the black styling looks far classier on the mk3 and will probably be what I would go for in the eventuality I do order one, assuming they don't overprice it and offer decent wheels.


----------



## datamonkey

tt3600 said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> That silver front needs to go as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the same colour combo today and l quite this this
Click to expand...

Yeah your car looks great man.

I know some people don't like the silver trim as it looks too "plasticky" but maybe that's er... because it is! :lol:

Black and colour coded look good too...


----------



## datamonkey

powerplay said:


> I liked the silver detailing on the current RS, particularly with red & blue colours


Agreed. Also looked decent on the orange... In fact that and the red could be my favourite so far.


----------



## RichP

[quote="datamonkey"

I know some people don't like the silver trim as it looks too "plasticky" but maybe that's er... because it is! :lol:

[/quote]

I think the silver trim actually looks like aluminium. The shiny black actually looks plasticy, though it looks much better than the silver IMO.


----------



## tt3600

datamonkey said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the silver detailing on the current RS, particularly with red & blue colours
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Also looked decent on the orange... In fact that and the red could be my favourite so far.
Click to expand...

Yeah it does look surprisingly good on red even though it's not a colour i'd go for.


----------



## Real Thing

billyali86 said:


> You got your deposit down buddy?


Holding Back until pricing is finalised as didn't get any favours by pre-ordering the RS3 last time (think you got yours before me and I was supposed to get one of the 1st Customer Cars last time)


----------



## powerplay

So has anyone else heard any rumours about the delay with the TT RS, I read on FB recently there was actually engine problems :? . Is this more speculation or factual?! If true where does this leave all the cars produced to-date?!


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> So has anyone else heard any rumours about the delay with the TT RS, I read on FB recently there was actually engine problems :? . Is this more speculation or factual?! If true where does this leave all the cars produced to-date?!


I wouldn't be surprised,new engine teething problems(if true) might account for the delay as it has been quiet of late,sort of wafted in and then disappeared like a mild back ender 

What cars produced to-date ? There have been some promotional cars kicking about but not necessarily cars made to order as there isn't even a price/spec sheet yet !


----------



## powerplay

Yeah I guess I mean the various promotional ones, there must be quite a lot of them though from the various videos and public events worldwide. I would have thought these eventually get sold but probably might not now, if there really is something up with the engine. Who knows, might be a dodgy patch of components used in the first run, or could be something more problematic like overheating due to a design flaw


----------



## sherry13

It crashed the week before the media launch. I think that is the main problem. They may also be experiencing some issues dealing with the sheer amount of new models and facelifts going on at the moment - it was a huge wait from the soft launch of the Q2 until pricing info and even now, you can't configure it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## datamonkey

sherry13 said:


> the sheer amount of new models and facelifts going on at the moment


I have a feeling this has a lot to do with it and the company could be biting off more than they can chew with 8 new models/facelifts in 2016.

Maybe their resources are being spread a bit thinly atm and the fact they're aiming to have 8 Q models means we know there's definitely a huge amount of work going on behind the scenes we're not privy to.

I trust the Germans to have hired staff to cope with their expansion but maybe they haven't and is the reason things seem to be moving so slowly?


----------



## sherry13

Absolutely. There are a lot of things that need senior sign off at the moment at Audi, and many of those will need senior sign off at VW - and they are rather preoccupied on one or two other matters...

What I know from having worked within the UK Government and for big brands is that the decisions we the punters think should be urgent (or at least, imminent) are often WAY down the list - or not even on the list!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Pricy147

Delays have simply been dragged out too long for me - sold my RS (sadly), and got a new Jag F-Type Coupe V6S on order - cant wait  Will watch with interest on the RS pricing.


----------



## RichP

Pricy147 said:


> Delays have simply been dragged out too long for me - sold my RS (sadly), and got a new Jag F-Type Coupe V6S on order - cant wait  Will watch with interest on the RS pricing.


Well you and me have a similar taste in cars, I too have sold my RS and now have a Range Rover Evoque Dynamic Coupe. I too was also thinking about the the Jag F-Type lol. Though I am thinking more along the lines of an R8.


----------



## Dash

AWD F-Type is pretty fancy looking, but that starts at £67K and is lower on performance than the new RS. And unfortunately I don't think deprecation is as bad as it used to be on Jags so I won't be seeing a second hand one in my price range in 4 years.


----------



## datamonkey

Pricy147 said:


> Delays have simply been dragged out too long for me - sold my RS (sadly), and got a new Jag F-Type Coupe V6S on order - cant wait  Will watch with interest on the RS pricing.


Good man, great choice in new car. One of the best looking on the road right now in my opinion - nicer than the new RS. Did you go RWD or AWD?

I intend to take one out for a test drive at some point nearer when I change car but haven't yet. I heard they feel quite heavy, did you think that and did it feel less nimble than the TT? :?:


----------



## Toshiba

End of Aug.


----------



## jryoung

Dash said:


> AWD F-Type is pretty fancy looking, but that starts at £67K and is lower on performance than the new RS. And unfortunately I don't think deprecation is as bad as it used to be on Jags so I won't be seeing a second hand one in my price range in 4 years.


Yes - lovely car, different price point altogether.... TBH my TTS is fast enough - in fact the 230PS is probably the sweetspot, but I wanted all the extras, so the TTS was the better value


----------



## RichP

datamonkey said:


> Did you go RWD or AWD?


Call me a lightweight, but I wouldn't touch a RWD one.


----------



## datamonkey

RichP said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go RWD or AWD?
> 
> 
> 
> Call me a lightweight, but I wouldn't touch a RWD one.
Click to expand...

Haha you lightweight! Same here


----------



## Dash

jryoung said:


> Yes - lovely car, different price point altogether.... TBH my TTS is fast enough - in fact the 230PS is probably the sweetspot, but I wanted all the extras, so the TTS was the better value


As a daily driver, especially with the lighter weight, I suspect you're right. We all want more power though :mrgreen:


----------



## leopard

Dash said:


> We all want more power though :mrgreen:


Too right bruvva


----------



## R_TTS

RichP said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go RWD or AWD?
> 
> 
> 
> Call me a lightweight, but I wouldn't touch a RWD one.
Click to expand...

May be you've been in the warm safe clutches of a quattro too long?


----------



## Pricy147

RichP said:


> Pricy147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delays have simply been dragged out too long for me - sold my RS (sadly), and got a new Jag F-Type Coupe V6S on order - cant wait  Will watch with interest on the RS pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you and me have a similar taste in cars, I too have sold my RS and now have a Range Rover Evoque Dynamic Coupe. I too was also thinking about the the Jag F-Type lol. Though I am thinking more along the lines of an R8.
Click to expand...

 :lol: I guess they are all pitched at the same folk - people considered hairdressers and the like :mrgreen:

Second hand R8 was tempting - but got a good discount on the F-Type - so combination of that and selling the RS Roadster before the summer ends, and before the new RS is out seemed like perfect timing.


----------



## Pricy147

datamonkey said:


> Pricy147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delays have simply been dragged out too long for me - sold my RS (sadly), and got a new Jag F-Type Coupe V6S on order - cant wait  Will watch with interest on the RS pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> Good man, great choice in new car. One of the best looking on the road right now in my opinion - nicer than the new RS. Did you go RWD or AWD?
> 
> I intend to take one out for a test drive at some point nearer when I change car but haven't yet. I heard they feel quite heavy, did you think that and did it feel less nimble than the TT? :?:
Click to expand...

I did give the AWD some thought - but adds to the price again, and when test driving the RWD - it felt very solid in the bends. Didn't go balls out in it mind you. I am still a little concerned as never owner a RWD before, and my mate twice put wrote off a beemer by taking a bend to quick and ending up twice in a farmers field (same stretch of road LOL).

Guess just have to take it easier and learn its limitations. Always got the Evoque for winter / icy conditions.


----------



## RichP

Pricy147 said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pricy147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delays have simply been dragged out too long for me - sold my RS (sadly), and got a new Jag F-Type Coupe V6S on order - cant wait  Will watch with interest on the RS pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you and me have a similar taste in cars, I too have sold my RS and now have a Range Rover Evoque Dynamic Coupe. I too was also thinking about the the Jag F-Type lol. Though I am thinking more along the lines of an R8.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: I guess they are all pitched at the same folk - people considered hairdressers and the like :mrgreen:
> 
> Second hand R8 was tempting - but got a good discount on the F-Type - so combination of that and selling the RS Roadster before the summer ends, and before the new RS is out seemed like perfect timing.
Click to expand...

Well, if no one sees you coming in the F-Type, they sure will hear you


----------



## RichP

R_TTS said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go RWD or AWD?
> 
> 
> 
> Call me a lightweight, but I wouldn't touch a RWD one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May be you've been in the warm safe clutches of a quattro too long?
Click to expand...

Yep and happy with that too. I met a couple of hedges when I was younger and wasn't keen TBH, so happy with AWD.
I can see the appeal with all the drama of RWD, but I'm a straight line and floor it kinda guy (not skilled enough in other words)


----------



## tt3600

Nardo grey


----------



## Bouncedout

I really like the look of it save for two points which have been mentioned before.

The wheels are horrible. I have tried to like them but they look unfinished, particularly in the middle. I cant see them improving much in a different colour either.

Why is the ride height so high. If I compare it to a picture of my mark 2 RS then the difference is really apparent.

Those two things put me off ordering one. I just cant get excited about a sports car with crappy wheels and a big wheel arch gap. I know those things can be changed but I'm not one for modding cars at all and so I need to be happy at the outset, particularly if it's going to be approaching 60k.

Audi could have sorted those things quite easily and whoever at HQ decided on those wheels needs sacking


----------



## powerplay

I'm hoping the arch-gap might be resolved with proper wheels - I know nothing about wheel design but I'm hoping the "flat" nature of of these wheels means they haven't changed the offset to push the wheels further out, and that proper dished 19s with 255/35 tyres would fill the arches better and sit slightly further out.

Can only hope!

For sure, I couldn't live with it as pictured :lol:


----------



## Waitwhat93

Maybe the delay is because of the wheel hatred and they're sat in the office redesigning the wheels


----------



## Toshiba

It was always planned for the end of the year, not sure why people think anything has changed.
Order book is set for end of summer time frame.


----------



## RichP

powerplay said:


> I'm hoping the arch-gap might be resolved with proper wheels - I know nothing about wheel design but I'm hoping the "flat" nature of of these wheels means they haven't changed the offset to push the wheels further out, and that proper dished 19s with 255/35 tyres would fill the arches better and sit slightly further out.
> 
> Can only hope!
> 
> For sure, I couldn't live with it as pictured :lol:


Oh yeah, you might be right, hadn't though about that. Being flat, these wheels are inset so dished ones might make them sit flush.

Jeesh, how much of a balls up can they make on these wheels. Crazy.


----------



## powerplay

Toshiba said:


> Order book is set for end of summer time frame.


So that's tomorrow then judging by the weather forecast :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ChrisH

Toshiba said:


> It was always planned for the end of the year, not sure why people think anything has changed.
> Order book is set for end of summer time frame.


End August/September UK launch and open for orders it the plan - I read on another forum.
Good luck guys!


----------



## sherry13

Heard same thing from a little bird this week - he is going to the launch "In August".

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard

Sounds like a physical car in 2017 to me....


----------



## Smoothie

I have the 19" twin-spoke wheels (think thats what they are called) on my TTS Roadster. Only had the car a couple of days and I was wiping the wheels today and spotted this - an RS logo etched into the wheel surface. Any ideas? Do all Audi wheels have the RS logo or could it be an option for the RS?


----------



## sherry13

What if it looked more like this (top)?
Render by JB Cars on Instagram.










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smoothie

sherry13 said:


> What if it looked more like this (top)?
> Render by JB Cars on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Looks like the love child of beer googles and a Power Ranger!


----------



## Anakin

Render = medium black pen on paint


----------



## Waitwhat93

The wheels looking stupid though, wheel arch shouldn't cover the wheel like that.

It looks so stupid on all the cars I see, which always tend to be a 18-21 year old that have their car lowered to the floor...


----------



## RichP

Waitwhat93 said:


> The wheels looking stupid though, wheel arch shouldn't cover the wheel like that.
> 
> It looks so stupid on all the cars I see, which always tend to be a 18-21 year old that have their car lowered to the floor...


Yes cars do look a bit stupid when they're overly lowered.

Some say the new TT RS has a large wheel gap. Can't see a problem myself, it looks great. I think Audi are taking global warming in consideration and contemplating flooded roads.


----------



## R_TTS

Get some black plastic on the wheel arches and you've got yourself an Audi TTRS Allroad.


----------



## Anakin

RichP said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wheels looking stupid though, wheel arch shouldn't cover the wheel like that.
> 
> It looks so stupid on all the cars I see, which always tend to be a 18-21 year old that have their car lowered to the floor...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes cars do look a bit stupid when they're overly lowered.
> 
> Some say the new TT RS has a large wheel gap. Can't see a problem myself, it looks great. I think Audi are taking global warming in consideration and contemplating flooded roads.
Click to expand...

Looks my my Scirocco R did


----------



## leopard

Anakin said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wheels looking stupid though, wheel arch shouldn't cover the wheel like that.
> 
> It looks so stupid on all the cars I see, which always tend to be a 18-21 year old that have their car lowered to the floor...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes cars do look a bit stupid when they're overly lowered.
> 
> Some say the new TT RS has a large wheel gap. Can't see a problem myself, it looks great. I think Audi are taking global warming in consideration and contemplating flooded roads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks my my Scirocco R did
Click to expand...

Lol,
I'm with you on the Scirocco.


----------



## tt3600




----------



## powerplay

Nice colour.

But it's still those wheels, and still looks like it's on stilts, so no thanks :? :lol:


----------



## Waitwhat93

I love the wheels 

Definitely a bit high though


----------



## ChrisH

tt3600 said:


>


I think a light colour suits the TT design better and the RS more so.
My RS3 has contrasting colour side blades whereas TT RS its body colour, that doesn't help. :?


----------



## RichP

ChrisH said:


> I think a light colour suits the TT design better and the RS more so.


Yeah deffo. I might be a bit boring but I think the TT looks best in white. White with black styling on the RS.
Can't be doing with those space saver wheels though...


----------



## leopard

Yep,
White is definitely a colour to be considered for the TT.


----------



## powerplay

Waitwhat93 said:


> I love the wheels


 [smiley=stop.gif] 
What? [smiley=speechless.gif]

Get outta here. Be gone! [smiley=rifle.gif]

[smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## RichP

powerplay said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the wheels
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=stop.gif]
> What? [smiley=speechless.gif]
> 
> Get outta here. Be gone! [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]
Click to expand...

He must work in the Audi alloy wheel design department :-|


----------



## ChrisH

RichP said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a light colour suits the TT design better and the RS more so.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah deffo. I might be a bit boring but I think the TT looks best in white. White with black styling on the RS.
> Can't be doing with those space saver wheels though...
Click to expand...

My TT was white and RS3 is! 8)


----------



## ROBH49

I would love one in solar orange with the black styling pack and black wheels, if i could find the bottle to order it that way.


----------



## RichP

ROBH49 said:


> I would love one in solar orange with the black styling pack and black wheels, if i could find the bottle to order it that way.


Yeah you'll need some bottle to order that 

Great colour for the TT tho..


----------



## powerplay

RichP said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love one in solar orange with the black styling pack and black wheels, if i could find the bottle to order it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you'll need some bottle to order that
> 
> Great colour for the TT tho..
Click to expand...

Wheel design depending, that's my plan - that or something like sprint blue.

Would be white, but current TT is white, so it would have to be something else.


----------



## ROBH49

The Viper Green one on YouTube looks amazing as well but you would need some balls to order one that colour. :wink:


----------



## Dreams1966

Ta da.... http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... =p&adPos=2

Fairly certain it's got £7k more expensive since the TT Shop sold it.....


----------



## leopard

Dreams1966 said:


> Ta da.... http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... =p&adPos=2
> 
> Fairly certain it's got £7k more expensive since the TT Shop sold it.....


Where do you begin...

There's so much I dislike about this car.


----------



## R_TTS

100k "invested"!?!

Looks OK from outside, terrible inside.


----------



## tt3600

Dirty exhaust tips and filthy interior. Nice splash marks on the passenger door.


----------



## RichP

R_TTS said:


> 100k "invested"!?!
> 
> Looks OK from outside, terrible inside.


100k Vietnamese Dongs maybe...

It looks hideous from every possible conceivable angle inside and out.


----------



## powerplay

Could never own a green car, Viper or otherwise

This one just shouts "chav" :lol:


----------



## Pricy147

ROBH49 said:


> I would love one in solar orange with the black styling pack and black wheels, if i could find the bottle to order it that way.


Pretty much the spec I ordered on the F-Type - except its Sand-Fire Orange, Black Wheels, Black Styling pack. Would look great on the TT - just go for it! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## ROBH49

Pricy147 said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love one in solar orange with the black styling pack and black wheels, if i could find the bottle to order it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much the spec I ordered on the F-Type - except its Sand-Fire Orange, Black Wheels, Black Styling pack. Would look great on the TT - just go for it! [smiley=gossip.gif]
Click to expand...

Sounds fantastic Pricy147.

I do love the F Type but just a little to much coin for me if I`m being honest, the missus would throw a fit if I spent that much on a car. :lol: :lol:

Please post some pictures when she arrives.

Cheers Robbie.


----------



## Pricy147

will do - its built already - so should be next 1-2 weeks!

August is going to be a LONG month! :x


----------



## RichP

Pricy147 said:


> Pretty much the spec I ordered on the F-Type - except its Sand-Fire Orange, Black Wheels, Black Styling pack. Would look great on the TT - just go for it! [smiley=gossip.gif]


I'm assuming you're not the shy, retiring type?


----------



## Pricy147

bollox to it - only live once eh! :lol:

The F-Type can pull it off - and everyone has white ones even though I do like it in white. Thinking residuals - very few FireSand on Autotrader, and although its not many peoples cup of tea - people who do want one wont have any to choose from. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## RichP

Pricy147 said:


> bollox to it - only live once eh! :lol:


Too right!

I'm still considering the MK3 TTRS, F-Type or poss R8. Would rather R8, but mega bucks (well for me anyway) I guess that's what finance is for.

You trading in your Evoque?


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

More exhaust pops from the car at Audi Exclusive


----------



## Pricy147

RichP said:


> Pricy147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bollox to it - only live once eh! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Too right!
> 
> I'm still considering the MK3 TTRS, F-Type or poss R8. Would rather R8, but mega bucks (well for me anyway) I guess that's what finance is for.
> 
> You trading in your Evoque?
Click to expand...

Nah Evoque stays - its the mrs car. Got a jet ski - so need it to tow that too.

As you say R8 is another step up unless you go second hand.


----------



## Toshiba

R8 is much more than 1 step up... :wink:


----------



## RichP

Toshiba said:


> R8 is much more than 1 step up... :wink:


Can you elaborate  
Is it a car you would consider going back to?


----------



## Toshiba

60k vs 130k? So that's more than double. You can get a lot of cars for 60k and a hell of a lot of second cars for 70k (M5 anyone?) I still have an R8. I currently have/run a MK2 V10 610ps too.

I would fully recommend to anyone who wants to drop 60k to get an used R8, the package is something to behold.
Performance; while the V8 (V10 no issues) would struggle against an RS TT, but how many times do you do traffic light GPs on a daily basis?


----------



## Pricy147

In over 6 years of owning the RS - I never once had the opportunity to embarris an R8 - they were always running scared in the opposite direction :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RichP

Toshiba said:


> 60k vs 130k? So that's more than double. You can get a lot of cars for 60k and a hell of a lot of second cars for 70k (M5 anyone?) I still have an R8. I currently have/run a MK2 V10 610ps too.
> 
> I would fully recommend to anyone who wants to drop 60k to get an used R8, the package is something to behold.
> Performance; while the V8 (V10 no issues) would struggle against an RS TT, but how many times do you do traffic light GPs on a daily basis?


I think it would have to be the MK2 if I went for one. As great as the MK1 is, it does look dated against the MK2.
So yeah, as you say that puts you right into the 120/130k bracket.

I think I'm a bit scared of test driving one as I know I'll go for it lol.


----------



## datamonkey

RichP said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 60k vs 130k? So that's more than double. You can get a lot of cars for 60k and a hell of a lot of second cars for 70k (M5 anyone?) I still have an R8. I currently have/run a MK2 V10 610ps too.
> 
> I would fully recommend to anyone who wants to drop 60k to get an used R8, the package is something to behold.
> Performance; while the V8 (V10 no issues) would struggle against an RS TT, but how many times do you do traffic light GPs on a daily basis?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would have to be the MK2 if I went for one. As great as the MK1 is, it does look dated against the MK2.
> So yeah, as you say that puts you right into the 120/130k bracket.
> 
> I think I'm a bit scared of test driving one as I know I'll go for it lol.
Click to expand...

One other thing is also the extra costs which aren't the same for R8 v's TTRS.

You might buy an R8 for £60k second hand over a new £60k RS, but insurance, petrol, servicing etc are likely a lot steeper on the R8.

The car might be £60k to you but was a £100k list car with costs in line with that.


----------



## RichP

datamonkey said:


> One other thing is also the extra costs which aren't the same for R8 v's TTRS.
> 
> You might buy an R8 for £60k second hand over a new £60k RS, but insurance, petrol, servicing etc are likely a lot steeper on the R8.
> 
> The car might be £60k to you but was a £100k list car with costs in line with that.


I know mate. Other than traveling which I can't do until the kids are older, I don't have much on my bucket list.

Just a shame this is a really expensive one.

But then, I might end up lovin' the TT RS if it ever makes an appearance - though the wheels will certainly be a big influencing factor.


----------



## Toshiba

Those costs are not that high.
Tyres, Insurance and tracker not too bad. Servicing is Audi prices so cheap for what it is and fuel bank on 20-4MPGs around town.

Like they say R8 looks like a 100k car, TT in RS form still looks like a 30k car.


----------



## leopard

It's the old chestnut.

Something that was relatively expensive when new that is now the same price for something that is new and has a warranty.

The things that put me off the older R8 are the engine and the Sat nav...

Good looking motor though.


----------



## RichP

Toshiba said:


> Like they say R8 looks like a 100k car, TT in RS form still looks like a 30k car.


Exactly!

I'm not too fussed about the running costs, you wouldn't get a car like this if you weren't prepared for that.


----------



## R_TTS

I'd wager total cost of ownership of a used 60k R8 would be less than a new 60k mk3 TTRS, assuming ~2 years owning and lowish miles.


----------



## tt3600

Hot off the press.

Audi TT RS on the production line.






Translated from Hungarian.

Audi TT RS has started the series production at Audi Hungaria, a sports car with a newly developed five-cylinder engine is made in Győr.

On Wednesday began the Audi TT RS Coupe and Roadster second generation of series production at Audi Hungaria: Audi TT RS Coupé The first price levels rolled off the production line. The sporty TT top of the line is entirely in Gyor made. "It is important for Audi Hungaria for the day today because we started the TT RS series production", - said Peter Kössler, Managing Director of Audi Hungaria "I'm sure that this is the Audi Sport model. all over the world beat faster the hearts of people, especially our own, since the TT RS in Hungary, our employees are manufactured. "

The new top model in April 2016 presented to the public in China, at the Beijing motor show. The increased performance, the five-cylinder engine with an unmistakable voice and quattro drive unit due to the fantastic tensile force gives the Audi TT RS a unique character and makes the Győr four rings model of sports car enthusiasts a favorite. The 2.5-liter, five-cylinder engine is a modern classic: Win the seventh elected international journalist jury of the Year "international engine". the new TT RS generation got an all-new five-cylinder engine, resulting in the 294 kW (400 PS) performance of the Audi TT RS is stronger than ever. the Audi Hungaria in 2013 opened the annual capacity of vehicle production plant of 160 000 cars. the employees at more than 4000 staff produced currently in the Audi A3 Sedan, A3 Cabriolet and TT Coupe and Roadster models. Soon, the new model will expand the automotive industry's product range, the future of the Audi Q3 is in Győr will be made . We have started preparations for production of the new model, a new 80 000-square-meter factory in Gyor body.

http://m.kisalfold.hu/gyori_hirek/rajto ... t/2484692/


----------



## datamonkey

RichP said:


> I know mate. Other than traveling which I can't do until the kids are older, I don't have much on my bucket list.
> 
> Just a shame this is a really expensive one.
> 
> But then, I might end up lovin' the TT RS if it ever makes an appearance - though the wheels will certainly be a big influencing factor.


Sorry man, reading my post back sounded a bit patronising! Didn't mean to


----------



## datamonkey

tt3600 said:


> Hot off the press.


Nice find. Still no new alloys though! :?


----------



## datamonkey

Toshiba said:


> Like they say R8 looks like a 100k car, TT in RS form still looks like a 30k car.


Very true!


----------



## RichP

datamonkey said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know mate. Other than traveling which I can't do until the kids are older, I don't have much on my bucket list.
> 
> Just a shame this is a really expensive one.
> 
> But then, I might end up lovin' the TT RS if it ever makes an appearance - though the wheels will certainly be a big influencing factor.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry man, reading my post back sounded a bit patronising! Didn't mean to
Click to expand...

Nah, not at all


----------



## powerplay

datamonkey said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot off the press.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find. Still no new alloys though! :?
Click to expand...

How are they producing cars to order yet? Orders from where? How can anyone be spec'ing up an order with no announced options and pricing?


----------



## ROBH49

powerplay said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot off the press.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find. Still no new alloys though! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are they producing cars to order yet? Orders from where? How can anyone be spec'ing up an order with no announced options and pricing?
Click to expand...

They must be telepathic dude. :lol: :lol:


----------



## datamonkey

powerplay said:


> How are they producing cars to order yet? Orders from where? How can anyone be spec'ing up an order with no announced options and pricing?


Did wonder that but I guess those in the YT video are the cars being used for testing, press, showrooms etc rather than customer orders?


----------



## datamonkey

ROBH49 said:


> They must be telepathic dude. :lol: :lol:


lol, well they should have twigged by now then that approximately only 1 in 500,000 people like those alloys! :lol:


----------



## ROBH49

datamonkey said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They must be telepathic dude. :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, well they should have twigged by now then that approximately only 1 in 500,000 people like those alloys! :lol:
Click to expand...

Some how I don`t think so do you? :lol: :lol:


----------



## ROBH49

You vill only have these vheels and you vill like them or you vill be shot. :lol:


----------



## RichP

datamonkey said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They must be telepathic dude. :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, well they should have twigged by now then that approximately only 1 in 500,000 people like those alloys! :lol:
Click to expand...

Apparently he's been apprehended by tracing his IP address through this forum and has since been through a deradicalization program.

So you can update your statistics now.


----------



## darylbenfield

Leaning towards one of these mk3 RS'... lovely stuff.


----------



## datamonkey

RichP said:


> Apparently he's been apprehended by tracing his IP address through this forum and has since been through a deradicalization program.
> 
> So you can update your statistics now.


Haha great news!

"approximately only 0 in 500,000 people like those alloys!"

:lol:


----------



## Joerek

co2 seems to be 192 grams/km. Previous version was 197 so no big drop. Considering the RS3 went from 212 to 189, which was a huge drop in co2 (so in NL much less tax). In The Netherlands that would mean an extra co2 penalty of about 23K euros. 
With a 66,400 base price in Germany, it will be nearly 90K euros without options. The mk2 TT-RS base price in NL was 75K. Seems too pricey to me


----------



## datamonkey

Joerek said:


> co2 seems to be 192 grams/km. Previous version was 197 so no big drop. Considering the RS3 went from 212 to 189, which was a huge drop in co2 (so in NL much less tax). In The Netherlands that would mean an extra co2 penalty of about 23K euros.
> With a 66,400 base price in Germany, it will be nearly 90K euros without options. The mk2 TT-RS base price in NL was 75K. Seems too pricey to me


It does seem a lot for what it is.

As Audi keep telling us, they've given it supercar performance, but it looks like they're giving it a supercar price too!


----------



## RichP

datamonkey said:


> Joerek said:
> 
> 
> 
> co2 seems to be 192 grams/km. Previous version was 197 so no big drop. Considering the RS3 went from 212 to 189, which was a huge drop in co2 (so in NL much less tax). In The Netherlands that would mean an extra co2 penalty of about 23K euros.
> With a 66,400 base price in Germany, it will be nearly 90K euros without options. The mk2 TT-RS base price in NL was 75K. Seems too pricey to me
> 
> 
> 
> It does seem a lot for what it is.
> 
> As Audi keep telling us, they've given it supercar performance, but it looks like they're giving it a supercar price too!
Click to expand...

But it ain't supercar looks. Yeah I know I keep bangin' about that just before Toshiba has another moan at me..


----------



## datamonkey

RichP said:


> But it ain't supercar looks.


Except for the supercar wheels that is! :lol:


----------



## powerplay

datamonkey said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it ain't supercar looks.
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the supershoppingtrolley wheels that is! :lol:
Click to expand...

Fixed that.


----------



## datamonkey

powerplay said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it ain't supercar looks.
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the supershoppingtrolley wheels that is! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed that.
Click to expand...

Haha thanks for fixing my typo! 

Out of interest, does anyone remember how many wheel options there were for the Mk2 RS?


----------



## leopard

Four wheel options were available for the mk2 RS

1/ 18'

2/ 19'

1/ 20'


----------



## Piker Mark

Current RS3 has only one choice of wheel available, albeit you can order with different finishes and sizes. I fear it'll be the same with the new TT RS...


----------



## Snatz

My dealership emailed me today with the attached.

Prices and base specs confirmed.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## ChrisH

Yes, so did mine.
So its gonna be 60k fully spec'd then.
This is it guys - good luck. :?


----------



## RichP

datamonkey said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it ain't supercar looks.
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the supercar wheels that is! :lol:
Click to expand...

Well, once you have removed and replaced the TT RS wheels with proper ones, here's 5 top handy tips on what you can do with with those crappy man hole covers that Audi gave you.


----------



## tt3600

Snatz said:


> My dealership emailed me today with the attached.


Thanks!!

More expensive then i thought (thanks Brexit) and standard spec probably won't even include automatic wipers...


----------



## Real Thing

tt3600 said:


> Snatz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dealership emailed me today with the attached.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> More expensive then i thought (thanks Brexit) and standard spec probably won't even include automatic wipers...
Click to expand...

Think it could depend on what's Std as the outgoing MK2 Plus S-Tronic Coupe had a list price of £50.750.00 So a £1K price hike for a newer model 3 years later wouldn't seem too bad if you don't have to tick the option list too much


----------



## powerplay

Snatz said:


> My dealership emailed me today with the attached.
> Prices and base specs confirmed.
> Cheers,
> Mark


Well at least if nothing else it confirms "those wheels" are an option as this says standard are 19" and the shite we've all seen so far are 20".


----------



## Toshiba

Got the same email, but on the second page below where your screenshot ends the 3 pictures didn't come through for some reason. :?


----------



## Blacknerd

Sat nav is included as standard so it doesn't actually make it a bad price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichP

powerplay said:


> Snatz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dealership emailed me today with the attached.
> Prices and base specs confirmed.
> Cheers,
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least if nothing else it confirms "those wheels" are an option as this says standard are 19" and the shite we've all seen so far are 20".
Click to expand...

Anyone know what the standard 19's look like?


----------



## powerplay

Blacknerd said:


> Sat nav is included as standard so it doesn't actually make it a bad price
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I noticed that, even as totally standard you have integrated digital aircon controls (an option on other models), sat nav, LED lights and parking sensors.

Tbh, given it's already s-tronic there's not a lot more to add for a decent spec, I'd probably add Magride but will be uber-disappointed if it's operated with the same sport button as on the current RS. Other than that, possibly sports exhaust, folding mirrors (not standard on this spec? crazy) and B&O hifi - oh and paint, so probably looking 55-56kish.

Too high a price for a TT though imho, but if later discounts can bring that closer to 50k I could be tempted.


----------



## tomcat

I am pleasantly suprised.. Cheaper than I thought it would be... I will certainly be seriously considering it now. Wheels might be a problem though LOL


----------



## powerplay

tomcat said:


> I am pleasantly surprised.. Cheaper than I thought it would be... bye bye TTS


What were you expecting? By the time you add those few options - oh and probably a styling pack option too, it'll be closer to 60k than 50k. That's a little more than I was hoping for, given I got my current fully-loaded RS for 50, and I always said that was too much!!!


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> Too high a price for a TT though imho, but if later discounts can bring that closer to 50k I could be tempted.


Agreed, 
And subject to good feedback from the press and an extended test drive I could be very tempted as well.


----------



## tomcat

powerplay said:


> tomcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleasantly surprised.. Cheaper than I thought it would be... bye bye TTS
> 
> 
> 
> What were you expecting? By the time you add those few options - oh and probably a styling pack option too, it'll be closer to 60k than 50k. That's a little more than I was hoping for, given I got my current fully-loaded RS for 50, and I always said that was too much!!!
Click to expand...

To be Honest, with current exchange rates ect, I was expecting it to start around the 56k mark. The standard spec looks reasonable too


----------



## Real Thing

powerplay said:


> Too high a price for a TT though imho, but if later discounts can bring that closer to 50k I could be tempted.


When the 1st MK2 S-Tronic's were Launched (Late 2010) Audi's List Price for a Coupe with Outdated Sat/Nav and 19" Alloys was Nearly £49K (And Vat was only 17.5% then) Also Difficult to get any Discount on first orders so 6 Years on with a lot Newer Technology Don't think (imo) Audi have out-priced there top of the range TT (Sure Discount's will be available next year but might be a little bit longer before the Good Spec Sub £50K Cars will appear)
BTW; I'll be ordering as soon as the Books open


----------



## powerplay

so with just a little over 2 weeks until the books open for orders, according to that recent data-sheet, presumably the actual full spec and online configurator must be imminent?


----------



## Toshiba

Real Thing said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too high a price for a TT though imho, but if later discounts can bring that closer to 50k I could be tempted.
> 
> 
> 
> When the 1st MK2 S-Tronic's were Launched (Late 2010) Audi's List Price for a Coupe with Outdated Sat/Nav and 19" Alloys was Nearly £49K (And Vat was only 17.5% then) Also Difficult to get any Discount on first orders so 6 Years on with a lot Newer Technology Don't think (imo) Audi have out-priced there top of the range TT (Sure Discount's will be available next year but might be a little bit longer before the Good Spec Sub £50K Cars will appear)
> BTW; I'll be ordering as soon as the Books open
Click to expand...

It was never hard to get a decent discount on the RS.


----------



## powerplay

Toshiba said:


> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too high a price for a TT though imho, but if later discounts can bring that closer to 50k I could be tempted.
> 
> 
> 
> When the 1st MK2 S-Tronic's were Launched (Late 2010) Audi's List Price for a Coupe with Outdated Sat/Nav and 19" Alloys was Nearly £49K (And Vat was only 17.5% then) Also Difficult to get any Discount on first orders so 6 Years on with a lot Newer Technology Don't think (imo) Audi have out-priced there top of the range TT (Sure Discount's will be available next year but might be a little bit longer before the Good Spec Sub £50K Cars will appear)
> BTW; I'll be ordering as soon as the Books open
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was never hard to get a decent discount on the RS.
Click to expand...

Some seem to have had better luck than others, obviously depends on the dealer and if your middle name is 'Wan'


----------



## Toshiba

First name Ker?


----------



## powerplay

Toshiba said:


> First name Ker?


No you'd be thinking of last name, lol.

First name Obi.


----------



## tt3600

Toshiba said:


> It was never hard to get a decent discount on the RS.


I'm terrible with negotiating discounts.

I only managed 7.5% but will we get anything until after the car is released?


----------



## RichP

tt3600 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was never hard to get a decent discount on the RS.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm terrible with negotiating discounts.
> 
> I only managed 7.5% but will we get anything until after the car is released?
Click to expand...

Nah, they want the die-hard TT RS fans to put their orders in, when they fade off, the discounts will start to arise.


----------



## billyali86

Thats not always the case, I managed a 7% discount on my RS3 before it was released in the UK


----------



## Piker Mark

powerplay said:


> Snatz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dealership emailed me today with the attached.
> Prices and base specs confirmed.
> Cheers,
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least if nothing else it confirms "those wheels" are an option as this says standard are 19" and the shite we've all seen so far are 20".
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be so sure. I'd love to be proved wrong, but... I also got sent the spec and price by my Dealer - they still don't know, but are pretty confident the standard 19's are the same hideous style as the option 20's. Which as I've previously said, is exactly the deal with the current RS3, i.e. one style of wheel in two sizes, with the option being the bigger alloy/in either plain or painted grey or black. I suspect, given that many people, me included, will not order one of these cars with those things attached to it, that Audi might just offer something else once the first round of customer cars finally get sold.


----------



## Toshiba

billyali86 said:


> Thats not always the case, I managed a 7% discount on my RS3 before it was released in the UK


Yep i ordered both RS TT pre-release and i was in double figures for both.


----------



## ScoTTS.

I'm hoping to bag a great lease deal. Still smile when getting into my mk2 TTS and have waited what seems an age for the new RS. I'll be ordering as soon as full reviews come out and my local Audi gets a demo in for me to take for a spin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shug750S

Not in the market for a new car at the moment, but I guess the problem with spending £55k+ for a car that (to most people / non TT owners) looks the same as other models in the range at £25-30k less, makes it a bit of a Q car?

Would guess a lot of people spending close on £60k want the 'look at me' factor as well?


----------



## ScoTTS.

If that's the case not many RS's will be flying off the shelf. For me the RS will be the working mans supercar in terms of performance and as a TT owner and lover, the pinnacle . 
The only problem is reality often fails to meet expectations

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerplay

Piker Mark said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least if nothing else it confirms "those wheels" are an option as this says standard are 19" and the shite we've all seen so far are 20".
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure. I'd love to be proved wrong, but... I also got sent the spec and price by my Dealer - they still don't know, but are pretty confident the standard 19's are the same hideous style as the option 20's. Which as I've previously said, is exactly the deal with the current RS3, i.e. one style of wheel in two sizes, with the option being the bigger alloy/in either plain or painted grey or black. I suspect, given that many people, me included, will not order one of these cars with those things attached to it, that Audi might just offer something else once the first round of customer cars finally get sold.
Click to expand...

Oh crapola, I hadn't thought of that. Never been interested enough in the last RS3 to bother looking on the configurator so had no idea. WTF are Audi playing at, the other RS models get a variety of wheel options - every single one something I'd choose over the crap we've seen.

I really hope it's not the case, but if it is I'll be hanging onto my current RS, no way could I own a car with wheels like that, no matter how good it might be in every other way [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## RichP

powerplay said:


> Oh crapola, I hadn't thought of that. Never been interested enough in the last RS3 to bother looking on the configurator so had no idea. WTF are Audi playing at, the other RS models get a variety of wheel options - every single one something I'd choose over the crap we've seen.
> 
> I really hope it's not the case, but if it is I'll be hanging onto my current RS, no way could I own a car with wheels like that, no matter how good it might be in every other way [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I'm sure with the huge amount of people saying how awful the wheels are, dealers will have to offer options. Would be a bit stupid if people are walking away because of the wheels.

Never know, they might grow on you 

I thought the new R8 looked terrible but now think it looks better than the old one.


----------



## powerplay

RichP said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crapola, I hadn't thought of that. Never been interested enough in the last RS3 to bother looking on the configurator so had no idea. WTF are Audi playing at, the other RS models get a variety of wheel options - every single one something I'd choose over the crap we've seen.
> 
> I really hope it's not the case, but if it is I'll be hanging onto my current RS, no way could I own a car with wheels like that, no matter how good it might be in every other way [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure with the huge amount of people saying how awful the wheels are, dealers will have to offer options. Would be a bit stupid if people are walking away because of the wheels.
> 
> Never know, they might grow on you
> 
> I thought the new R8 looked terrible but now think it looks better than the old one.
Click to expand...

It's not just the wheels themselves but how the car sits on them, too far inset and too much gap; everything about it is wrong, I'm 100% sure my opinion won't change, lol.

And never been a fan of old or new R8, the proportions look wrong to me, way too much overhang at the front - looks horrid


----------



## ColinH

Piker Mark said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snatz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dealership emailed me today with the attached.
> Prices and base specs confirmed.
> Cheers,
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least if nothing else it confirms "those wheels" are an option as this says standard are 19" and the shite we've all seen so far are 20".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure. I'd love to be proved wrong, but... I also got sent the spec and price by my Dealer - they still don't know, but are pretty confident the standard 19's are the same hideous style as the option 20's. Which as I've previously said, is exactly the deal with the current RS3, i.e. one style of wheel in two sizes, with the option being the bigger alloy/in either plain or painted grey or black. I suspect, given that many people, me included, will not order one of these cars with those things attached to it, that Audi might just offer something else once the first round of customer cars finally get sold.
Click to expand...

The 19s will not be the same as the 20s. The Audi press release from the launch in April said:
"The TT RS Coupé and the TT RS Roadster are fitted as standard with 19-inch cast wheels in a five-arm polygon design with size 245/35 tires. As an option, Audi supplies 20-inch forged lightweight wheels in a 7-spoke rotor design and tires of size 255/30. Both wheel types are available in silver, matt titanium look or gloss anthracite black. The recessed hubs of the 20-inch wheels are inspired by motorsport."

There were some photos from the USA months ago showing alternative wheels which possibly fit that description of the 19s. Have they not been linked from this thread already? Maybe not, so here is a link. Brace yourself before clicking. I suspect that if these are the TTRS 19s, they won't be universally praised either.

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/ ... -virginia/


----------



## vagman

Christ.....they are horrific [smiley=bigcry.gif] .

The 20 inchers it'll have to be then. :-|


----------



## ZephyR2

"I've found found some left over bits of scrap metal in the workshop."
"Oh good. We could use those to make some wheels."


----------



## Toshiba

Well at least the 19s look semi sporty unlike the 1980s throw backs 20 multi spoke on the lesser TTs and 20s of the RS which just make me think wth every-time i see them.

If the RS 19s were offered with a different finish, maybe...


----------



## Dano28

Toshiba keep yourself free in about 21/2 years I'll need borrow you and your negotiating skills, hope your fees not too high


----------



## Toshiba

21 years. G's i could be dead.. :lol:


----------



## RichP

Those 19's are mildly offensive :?

You can see what Audi are trying to achieve with the 19 and 20 wheels, but it's just making the RS look like sh*te.
Is Audi overthinking the humble wheel?


----------



## leopard

RichP said:


> Those 19's are mildly offensive :?


You're being too kind,they're especially nasty and they are a cast wheel as well.
Sort of makes the 20" quite acceptable with the bonus of being forged,but I'm not fond of 20 inche(rs)


----------



## RichP

leopard said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those 19's are mildly offensive :?
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of makes the 20" quite acceptable with the bonus of being forged
Click to expand...

Hmmm, Audi psychology?

'Lads, we f***ed those 20's up, let's make something even more hideous to make them look acceptable'


----------



## ZephyR2

Talk about reinventing the wheel.


----------



## Toshiba

Just think, for a little less than a spec'd up RS you could order a 4C, 800KGs, engine in the back and looks to die for...


----------



## datamonkey

Audi's wheel designers need to be replaced and BMW ones hired. Their competition whoop them in that area imo...


----------



## RichP

Toshiba said:


> Just think, for a little less than a spec'd up RS you could order a 4C, 800KGs, engine in the back and looks to die for...


Completely forgot about that car...good thinking, cause if those are the two wheel options, my days of getting back into a TTRS are over :x


----------



## datamonkey

Toshiba said:


> Just think, for a little less than a spec'd up RS you could order a 4C, 800KGs, engine in the back and looks to die for...


Have to say I quite like the look of the Giulia Quadrafologliloglio (think that's how you spell it  ) too! Though not a proper sports car, it's about as quick in a straight line as the RS.


----------



## RichP

datamonkey said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just think, for a little less than a spec'd up RS you could order a 4C, 800KGs, engine in the back and looks to die for...
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say I quite like the look of the Giulia Quadrafologliloglio (think that's how you spell it  ) too! Though not a proper sports car, it's about as quick in a straight line as the RS.
Click to expand...

And they both have nice wheels


----------



## powerplay

We have no way of knowing if those 19s are official or not. In all honesty I can't see how they could be, it has to be some sort of joke by Audi.

We'll all breath a sign of relief when the official specs are released and wheel options include designs available from the other RS cars.

Coz that's the only way I'm gonna see a mk3 on my drive!!

If this bad dream turns out to be real then it looks like my TT ownership is ending [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## RichP

powerplay said:


> We have no way of knowing if those 19s are official or not. In all honesty I can't see how they could be, it has to be some sort of joke by Audi.


TBH, they do look like they've been thrown on like it was the only wheel knocking around, so perhaps that is some sort of pre-release test car or something.

But then the 20's don't look right on the TT RS either.

Maybe Audi are just having a 'special' moment.


----------



## leopard

Toshiba said:


> Just think, for a little less than a spec'd up RS you could order a 4C, 800KGs, engine in the back and looks to die for...


Worst quote of the day :wink:



datamonkey said:


> Audi's wheel designers need to be replaced and BMW ones hired. Their competition whoop them in that area imo...


Best quote of the day


----------



## powerplay

.


----------



## csbear

Hi all!

I have been looking for a forum to discuss the upcoming TTRS (I live in the U.S.), and found this to be the best of the bunch I've come across. I am looking to purchase a new car in about a year, so that should coincide with the US arrival of the TTRS. My previous two cars: GT4 (miss her) and a Z3 which I kept forever, so I guess I just prefer smaller, sporty, German cars!

As far as the 20" wheel discussion, yes, they are terrible. Sometimes I wonder how designers can actually convince (aka, brainwash) others within a company to accept such abominations (ok, maybe they are not that bad).  Especially with aftermarket wheel companies creating some really nice designs. It takes a pretty bad wheel design to actually get potential customers to reconsider a car.

The TTRS is obviously a low-volume, enthusiast car, so why take such a risk with wheels since car enthusiasts nitpick on every aspect of their sport cars? :roll: It seems more of a show-piece wheel than something a car nut would want...

Anyway, ugly wheels or not, I am very interested in this car, and looking forward to pics from potential owners and further discussions.


----------



## tt3600

Toshiba said:


> Just think, for a little less than a spec'd up RS you could order a 4C, 800KGs, engine in the back and looks to die for...


You'll be buying be a TT-RS you are trying your best to persuade yourself not to buy one


----------



## datamonkey

leopard said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi's wheel designers need to be replaced and BMW ones hired. Their competition whoop them in that area imo...
> 
> 
> 
> Best quote of the day
Click to expand...


----------



## datamonkey

csbear said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have been looking for a forum to discuss the upcoming TTRS (I live in the U.S.), and found this to be the best of the bunch I've come across. I am looking to purchase a new car in about a year, so that should coincide with the US arrival of the TTRS. My previous two cars: GT4 (miss her) and a Z3 which I kept forever, so I guess I just prefer smaller, sporty, German cars!
> 
> As far as the 20" wheel discussion, yes, they are terrible. Sometimes I wonder how designers can actually convince (aka, brainwash) others within a company to accept such abominations (ok, maybe they are not that bad).  Especially with aftermarket wheel companies creating some really nice designs. It takes a pretty bad wheel design to actually get potential customers to reconsider a car.
> 
> The TTRS is obviously a low-volume, enthusiast car, so why take such a risk with wheels since car enthusiasts nitpick on every aspect of their sport cars? :roll: It seems more of a show-piece wheel than something a car nut would want...
> 
> Anyway, ugly wheels or not, I am very interested in this car, and looking forward to pics from potential owners and further discussions.


Hey buddy welcome!

Totally agree with you that it takes a very bad wheel design to prevent people wanting your car though that seems exactly what's happening here!

Like you say it's crazy Audi are taking such a risk with a low-volume enthusiast car but of course there is still hope we're barking up the wrong tree and they will in fact give us the option of ten(!) nice alloys to choose from. Hopefully at least one of them will be nice!


----------



## SpudZ

Everyone's commented on the wheels, but no comments on the Allroad suspension setup...


----------



## brittan

Yes, powerplay has certainly noticed the ride height and commented several times to say how much he likes it :roll:

I believe I've made a similar comparison between the RS and my Land Rover regarding wheel arch gap.


----------



## RichP

SpudZ said:


> Everyone's commented on the wheels, but no comments on the Allroad suspension setup...


It's all in the brochure...

'It's all in the name. With an increase of 30cm ride height, the new Audi TT RS allroad is fit for all terrains rugged or flat, town or country.'


----------



## csbear

datamonkey said:


> Hey buddy welcome!
> 
> Totally agree with you that it takes a very bad wheel design to prevent people wanting your car though that seems exactly what's happening here!
> 
> Like you say it's crazy Audi are taking such a risk with a low-volume enthusiast car but of course there is still hope we're barking up the wrong tree and they will in fact give us the option of ten(!) nice alloys to choose from. Hopefully at least one of them will be nice!


Thanks datamonkey...

For the wheel gap (TT RS Allroad , ), are those by any chance shipping blocks? I assume not, as all the pics we have seen so far can't have the shipping blocks on them?


----------



## powerplay

My guess is that the gap is more visually due to the "inset" nature of these 20in wheels. if they were to move outwards by 10-20mm it would probably look much better.

Hopefully some proper 19s that have bigger offset (or is it smaller?!) will fix it. If not we're doomed.


----------



## no name

Dealer told em these are starting at 51k yesterday... :?

Can't see many takers


----------



## powerplay

placeborick said:


> Dealer told em these are starting at 51k yesterday... :?


Yup, 51,800, it was posted a couple of pages ago.


----------



## datamonkey

placeborick said:


> Can't see many takers


I think people just want to know their hub caps will fit over the alloys first! :lol:


----------



## powerplay

I thought I'd make use of Audi's "Live chat" facility to ask about the wheels - well why not?!

Me
Regarding the upcoming mk3 TTRS.
Can you confirm what other wheel-options there will be available and how soon we will be able to see examples of these?
_Gerald
Hi, you're speaking to Gerald at Audi UK.
I can see if we have any information regarding this. I will be a few moments.
Was it a TTRS Coupe or a TTRS Roadster you were interested in?_
Me
Primarily the coupe
_Gerald
Unfortunately as the TTRS Coupe is not currently available to order, we don't have information on the potential optional choices._
Me
That's a shame, I was hoping to get some idea and thought you'd have this info seeing as it's only a couple of weeks away from orders.
_Gerald 
I can understand your enthusiasm. We did manage to view a demo car this week and it is a very sleek vehicle._
Me
Yes the car is sleek, it's the general consensus on the interweb, including mine, that the 20in style wheels are horrid and look forward to seeing what other options are offered. Thanks!
_Gerald
I can confirm there will be other 19in options, but no more at this time.
I hope you enjoy playing around with your options when the vehicle is available to order. _


----------



## RichP

I have a funny feeling that powerplay is *NOT* going to enjoy playing around with his options when the vehicle is available to order.

Looking like all bets are on these 19's then :?


----------



## ZephyR2

These look a good alternative...... 
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... reId=10001


----------



## datamonkey

ZephyR2 said:


> These look a good alternative......
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... reId=10001


£30 for 4, bargain!

Not funny though that they're actually an improvement over the RS's!


----------



## RichP

Would it be an actual option to purchase the TTRS with no wheels (discounted) and to fit your own? 

Would look great with a few of these designs...

http://www.wheelbasealloys.com/alloy-wh ... nt/20-inch


----------



## datamonkey

RichP said:


> Would it be an actual option to purchase the TTRS with no wheels (discounted) and to fit your own?


Haha love it!

Imagine rocking up on delivery day in a van with your own wheels in it for your brand new RS :lol: :lol:


----------



## powerplay

That would be a reveal I'd like to see - pull back the cloth to uncover brand new TTRS with four space-savers.

Oh wait - that's what's going to be happening anyway :roll:


----------



## Dreams1966

If you think the new RS wheels are iffy.... How's about these bad boys on an R8....


----------



## RichP

Dreams1966 said:


> If you think the new RS wheels are iffy.... How's about these bad boys on an R8....


I dunno what he was thinking, but someone needs a word.


----------



## powerplay

RichP said:


> Dreams1966 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think the new RS wheels are iffy.... How's about these bad boys on an R8....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno what he was thinking, but someone needs a word.
Click to expand...

So long as that someone isn't employed in the Audi wheel R&D dept.


----------



## datamonkey

powerplay said:


> That would be a reveal I'd like to see - pull back the cloth to uncover brand new TTRS with four space-savers.


Lol, actually I think I'll get mine just hitched up on bricks, that way it's easier to fit the new ones! 

Though the space savers would look hilarious!


----------



## datamonkey

Dreams1966 said:


> If you think the new RS wheels are iffy.... How's about these bad boys on an R8....


Speechless.


----------



## Dano28

Providing he's wearing a life jacket and has some sort of air supply he'd be better off just driving off the edge into the water with the car looking like that!


----------



## SpudZ

Dano28 said:


> Providing he's wearing a life jacket and has some sort of air supply he'd be better off just driving off the edge into the water with the car looking like that!


Judging by the ride hight, I think all purchasers of the new RS should have an air supply fitted as standard...


----------



## RichP

SpudZ said:


> Dano28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Providing he's wearing a life jacket and has some sort of air supply he'd be better off just driving off the edge into the water with the car looking like that!
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by the ride hight, I think all purchasers of the new RS should have an air supply fitted as standard...
Click to expand...

Plus the performance will be lacking at that high altitude. Bring it back down to sea level Audi!


----------



## Piker Mark

ColinH said:


> The 19s will not be the same as the 20s. The Audi press release from the launch in April said:
> "The TT RS Coupé and the TT RS Roadster are fitted as standard with 19-inch cast wheels in a five-arm polygon design with size 245/35 tires. As an option, Audi supplies 20-inch forged lightweight wheels in a 7-spoke rotor design and tires of size 255/30. Both wheel types are available in silver, matt titanium look or gloss anthracite black. The recessed hubs of the 20-inch wheels are inspired by motorsport."
> 
> There were some photos from the USA months ago showing alternative wheels which possibly fit that description of the 19s. Have they not been linked from this thread already? Maybe not, so here is a link. Brace yourself before clicking. I suspect that if these are the TTRS 19s, they won't be universally praised either.
> 
> http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/ ... -virginia/


Those pictures have appeared in quite a few threads. If they are the 19's for the TTRS, then it will just confirm that Audi really have lost the plot. Even more God awful than the option 20's. We can't be far away from Audi revealing the full spec. If it does transpire that the only 20" option are the hideous things we keep seeing and the 19's are no better - it'll be a very simple deal breaker for the sales manager when I go to place my order - I'll ask for the 20" Y spoke from the TTS and if I can't have them, I won't place the order. Doing that on the last week of the sales month should have the desired effect :lol:

It's still hard to understand how Audi can think people will spend £50k plus on a car that comes with such ugly wheels - I've been toying with the idea of a 718 Cayman S as my next car (if budget permits and I can handle the long wait) and you only have to look at the wheel options for that car to see how it should be done :roll:


----------



## powerplay

Piker Mark said:


> Those pictures have appeared in quite a few threads. If they are the 19's for the TTRS, then it will just confirm that Audi really have lost the plot. Even more God awful than the option 20's. We can't be far away from Audi revealing the full spec. If it does transpire that the only 20" option are the hideous things we keep seeing and the 19's are no better - it'll be a very simple deal breaker for the sales manager when I go to place my order - I'll ask for the 20" Y spoke from the TTS and if I can't have them, I won't place the order. Doing that on the last week of the sales month should have the desired effect :lol:


I have a very similar plan, however not a fan of any of the TTS wheels either if i'm honest. Any of the RS6 or R8 wheels would do me. If all the wheel options suck I plan to ask for these:







I think their angular design would be ideal.

If the answer is on your bike, then bike it will be!


----------



## Toshiba

Piker Mark said:


> I'll ask for the 20" Y spoke from the TTS


The 20s multi spokes are just as bad. they were a bad design in the 90s, and they haven't aged well...



powerplay said:


> I have a very similar plan, however not a fan of any of the TTS wheels either if i'm honest. Any of the RS6 or R8 wheels would do me.


R8 wheels wont fit on the TT.


----------



## Smoothie

powerplay said:


> I have a very similar plan, however not a fan of any of the TTS wheels either if i'm honest. Any of the RS6 or R8 wheels would do me. If all the wheel options suck I plan to ask for these: I think their angular design would be ideal.
> 
> If the answer is on your bike, then bike it will be!


Several pages back I posted a close up image of the wheels on my MY17 TTS (wheels in your image). It shows an RS logo etched into rim.


----------



## powerplay

Smoothie said:


> Several pages back I posted a close up image of the wheels on my MY17 TTS (wheels in your image). It shows an RS logo etched into rim.


I remember seeing your close-up pic but didn't realise it was of these wheels. Can you post a full pic (or link back if you have done and I've missed it)


----------



## RichP

Toshiba said:


> R8 wheels wont fit on the TT.


Thought you said in a previous post that the fronts of the R8 fit the TT...or maybe it was someone else.


----------



## RichP

powerplay said:


> I have a very similar plan, however not a fan of any of the TTS wheels either if i'm honest. Any of the RS6 or R8 wheels would do me. If all the wheel options suck I plan to ask for these:
> View attachment 1
> I think their angular design would be ideal.
> 
> If the answer is on your bike, then bike it will be!


RS6 wheels look good. Not a fan of the TTS wheels either. Just looking at the RS6 - 21", would these fit the TTRS?
Look good though..


----------



## CiLA

These 19" rims have logo RS from factory ... If I ordered car I paid more 1.630€


----------



## CiLA




----------



## SpudZ

> It's still hard to understand how Audi can think people will spend £50k plus on a car that comes with such ugly wheels - I've been toying with the idea of a 718 Cayman S as my next car (if budget permits and I can handle the long wait) and you only have to look at the wheel options for that car to see how it should be done :roll:


I'm with you. The wheel choice, allied to the ability to drop an already low car an additional 20mm from factory, are well worth the additional 5k over the RS imo. I aim to drop into my local Centre when the Cayman hits the floor in order to do all the fun stuff!


----------



## tt3600

CiLA said:


> These 19" rims have logo RS from factory ... If I ordered car I paid more 1.630€


Nice l like it.


----------



## datamonkey

CiLA said:


>


Did they accidentally give you the 2.5 litre engine too?!


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Those alloys with the RS badge are originally RS6 designs, that is why they have the RS badge on them. Nothing to do with the TT RS


----------



## csbear

SpudZ said:


> It's still hard to understand how Audi can think people will spend £50k plus on a car that comes with such ugly wheels - I've been toying with the idea of a 718 Cayman S as my next car (if budget permits and I can handle the long wait) and you only have to look at the wheel options for that car to see how it should be done :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you. The wheel choice, allied to the ability to drop an already low car an additional 20mm from factory, are well worth the additional 5k over the RS imo. I aim to drop into my local Centre when the Cayman hits the floor in order to do all the fun stuff!
Click to expand...

However, the TT RS will sound much better than the 718 S. You can always change the wheels of the TT RS, but you cannot make the 718 S sound any better no matter what you do.

Overall, the 718 S will be the better driver's car, but the TT RS will trump it (in a big way) on something important to me...exhaust note.

But yes, the 718 comes with some beautiful wheels... Funny, since both companies are under VW AG, yet the aesthetic choices are polar opposites for the wheels.


----------



## tt3600

The interior looks much nicer in the RS vs the Porsche.


----------



## Toshiba

RichP said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> R8 wheels wont fit on the TT.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you said in a previous post that the fronts of the R8 fit the TT...or maybe it was someone else.
Click to expand...

R8 fronts are only 8.5J, 9J for TT, so yeah i said they would fit but they are not really the correct ones still.
Comment was more around you cant get a set of R8 wheels as the rears are 11J which wouldn't work at all.


----------



## RichP

Toshiba said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> R8 wheels wont fit on the TT.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you said in a previous post that the fronts of the R8 fit the TT...or maybe it was someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> R8 fronts are only 8.5J, 9J for TT, so yeah i said they would fit but they are not really the correct ones still.
> Comment was more around you cant get a set of R8 wheels as the rears are 11J which wouldn't work at all.
Click to expand...

Righty ho thanks


----------



## CiLA

I agree that wheels for all new models TT are horrible. Especially their offset include size tyre. Audi engineers can learn from porsche and bmw brands.


----------



## Toshiba

That post was great - until you posted a black wheel with yellow callipers..


----------



## tt3600

Looking at the price again today.

MK2 TT-RS was £47,635.00 no options (s-tronic).

MK3 TT-RS is £51,800 plus you get minimum £5,070 in optional extras and you had to pay a minimum £1,250.00 on the MK2 for 19" inch alloys so let's call it £6,320.

MMI Navigation Plus £1,490.00
Deluxe Air Conditioning £495.00
Super sports seats fine nappa leather £1,390.00
LED headlights £1,695.00
19-inch alloys £1,250.00 (cost to obtain these on MK2)

Not too bad given the extra kit.


----------



## powerplay

tt3600 said:


> Looking at the price again today.
> 
> MK2 TT-RS was £47,635.00 no options (s-tronic).
> 
> MK3 TT-RS is £51,800 plus you get minimum £5,070 in optional extras and you had to pay a minimum £1,250.00 on the MK2 for 19" inch alloys so let's call it £6,320.
> 
> MMI Navigation Plus £1,490.00
> Deluxe Air Conditioning £495.00
> Super sports seats fine nappa leather £1,390.00
> LED headlights £1,695.00
> 19-inch alloys £1,250.00 (cost to obtain these on MK2)
> 
> Not too bad given the extra kit.


Very true. But what of the cost of replacing the (as seen so far) crapola wheels and lowering it to remove the Q3 stance? :lol:


----------



## Real Thing

tt3600 said:


> Looking at the price again today.
> 
> MK2 TT-RS was £47,635.00 no options (s-tronic).
> 
> MK3 TT-RS is £51,800 plus you get minimum £5,070 in optional extras and you had to pay a minimum £1,250.00 on the MK2 for 19" inch alloys so let's call it £6,320.
> 
> MMI Navigation Plus £1,490.00
> Deluxe Air Conditioning £495.00
> Super sports seats fine nappa leather £1,390.00
> LED headlights £1,695.00
> 19-inch alloys £1,250.00 (cost to obtain these on MK2)
> 
> Not too bad given the extra kit.


Looks like you get parking system plus as well at £840.00 and think Cruise will probably be std now (was extra £225 on the mk2) Sounding more of a Bargain every-time I look at this thread now :lol:
Not Forgetting the Extra 50+ Ponies as well


----------



## kmpowell

powerplay said:


> Very true. But what of the cost of replacing the (as seen so far) crapola wheels and lowering it to remove the Q3 stance? :lol:


Change the record, will you. [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## SpudZ

tt3600 said:


> The interior looks much nicer in the RS vs the Porsche.


I've already got the RS interior (& exterior for that matter). It's called a TTS.....


----------



## ScoTTS.

But not the performance 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichP

kmpowell said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. But what of the cost of replacing the (as seen so far) crapola wheels and lowering it to remove the Q3 stance? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Change the record, will you. [smiley=sleeping.gif]
Click to expand...

By the looks of it, it's quite a big problem for a lot of people and a big deciding factor on whether to purchase this vehicle. I for one would like 20" wheels if I purchased the new TTRS, but what are my options on this?

Bugger all, that's what.


----------



## Smoothie

I think you get a lot for your money with this new RS.

I don't know what people were hoping for when the price was announced.

But its a Audi, its a TT. Don't get me wrong, I love mine, but £50k for a TT? Still, My TTS fully loaded without discount was £51k. So with all the extra kit you get as standard to bring the RS up the the level of my TTS its only going to be another £4-5k more - £56k-ish. Then its discounts which might not happen right away to the % you can get off a TTS.


----------



## leopard

RichP said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. But what of the cost of replacing the (as seen so far) crapola wheels and lowering it to remove the Q3 stance? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Change the record, will you. [smiley=sleeping.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the looks of it, it's quite a big problem for a lot of people and a big deciding factor on whether to purchase this vehicle. I for one would like 20" wheels if I purchased the new TTRS, but what are my options on this?
> 
> Bugger all, that's what.
Click to expand...

I agree with @ Kmpowell.

Too many pages whining on about wheels and stance, it's tedious.

The car isn't even configurable yet and almost everybody is getting their knickers in a twist over it. :lol:

Best policy is to wait and see.


----------



## RichP

I agree with @ Kmpowell.

Too many pages whining on about wheels and stance, it's tedious.

The car isn't even configurable yet and almost everybody is getting their knickers in a twist over it. :lol:

Best policy is to wait and see.[/quote]

Well that's what makes us British isn't it? :wink:


----------



## GrantTTS

RichP said:


> I agree with @ Kmpowell.
> 
> Too many pages whining on about wheels and stance, it's tedious.
> 
> The car isn't even configurable yet and almost everybody is getting their knickers in a twist over it. :lol:
> 
> Best policy is to wait and see.


Well that's what makes us British isn't it? :wink:[/quote]

+1 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## leopard

leopard said:


> I agree with @ Kmpowell.
> 
> Too many pages whining on about wheels and stance, it's tedious.
> 
> The car isn't even configurable yet and almost everybody is getting their knickers in a twist over it. :lol:
> 
> Best policy is to wait and see.





RichP said:


> Well that's what makes us British isn't it? :wink:


It is on here :roll:


----------



## RichP

leopard said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's what makes us British isn't it? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> It is on here :roll:
Click to expand...

So like who the hell gave you that picture of me? :x


----------



## leopard

RichP said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's what makes us British isn't it? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> It is on here :roll:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So like who the hell gave you that picture of me? :x
Click to expand...

Ha,ha, I think it might have been Audi customer services


----------



## RockKramer

:lol: Brilliant... This is why I love this forum.


----------



## Multijfj

IM JUMPING IN HERE ON MY TT ACCOUNT AGAIN - I KNEW I'D BE BACK SOME DAY!

Got an RS3 8V at the minute, carefully waiting for the config to open on the TTRS.


----------



## datamonkey

Multijfj said:


> IM JUMPING IN HERE ON MY TT ACCOUNT AGAIN - I KNEW I'D BE BACK SOME DAY!
> 
> Got an RS3 8V at the minute, carefully waiting for the config to open on the TTRS.


Ha, welcome back. From what I can make out of your profile pic, looks like your old car is what I'm in now! 

Think there's quite a few of us waiting patiently on the configurator. I heard there's a delay as Audi's system would refuse to upload images of such awful looking alloy wheels! (sorry, had to get an alloy wheel comment in there somewhere!) lol


----------



## Blacknerd

It's funny everyone complaining about the 20inch wheels but in a years time I bet they will be on 80% of our cars lol


----------



## powerplay

*Warning - gratuitous wheel comment - look away now if easily offended*


Blacknerd said:


> It's funny everyone complaining about the 20inch wheels but in a years time I bet they will be on 80% of our cars lol


Only as a space-saver in the boot :lol:


----------



## RichP

Ahhh, well...the wheel discussion ban didn't last long.

I do like the *wheel discussion warning* though powerplay


----------



## kmpowell

RichP said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. But what of the cost of replacing the (as seen so far) crapola wheels and lowering it to remove the Q3 stance? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Change the record, will you. [smiley=sleeping.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the looks of it, it's quite a big problem for a lot of people and a big deciding factor on whether to purchase this vehicle. I for one would like 20" wheels if I purchased the new TTRS, but what are my options on this?
> 
> Bugger all, that's what.
Click to expand...

Do you honestly think Audi give a monkeys what a tiny portion of car nerds on the Internet think!?! The TTRS isn't even their halo product, it's just a sporty TT. They will sell loads of these things, and the vast majority of sales won't come from places like this. For each idiot who trolled Audi Livechat, who doesn't understand the concept of subjectivness, there will be another who will like the car and buy it without quibble.

I love cars, hate car people.


----------



## Multijfj

You know what, having seen the wheels in the flesh they aren't that bad !

I am used to them now and can get on board. I've done a bit of fresh reading but I can't read 90 pages just yet, I gather there will be a few wheel options.

Realistically I can't buy a TTRS. I've got a 4 week old baby and need to convince the mrs that it's a good idea selling her car for one that's slightly bigger so I can get the TTRS ha.


----------



## RichP

kmpowell said:


> I love cars, hate car people.


Might be best not to hang around on forums then?


----------



## vagman

I was originally unsure of them, but the more I see them the more I like them.

In fact, I would be quite happy to spec an RS with the wheels in question.


----------



## Multijfj

I'm with you on it vagman. They are a grower !!


----------



## RichP

Multijfj said:


> Realistically I can't buy a TTRS. I've got a 4 week old baby and need to convince the mrs that it's a good idea selling her car for one that's slightly bigger so I can get the TTRS ha.


Seriously, a TTRS is the perfect car. You can fit small children in the back no problem. Plus you can get everywhere a little bit quicker, which saves on fuel of course.

So fuel saving, performance, great looks and a statement dammit.


----------



## RockKramer

"
Do you honestly think Audi give a monkeys what a tiny portion of car nerds on the Internet think!?! The TTRS isn't even their halo product, it's just a sporty TT. They will sell loads of these things, and the vast majority of sales won't come from places like this. For each idiot who trolled Audi Livechat, who doesn't understand the concept of subjectivness, there will be another who will like the car and buy it without quibble.

I love cars, hate car people."

Audi won't be selling loads of the TTRS. They've already said they'll only be bringing around 90 RS's per year, they were never produced in big numbers. Although I've jumped ship I really hope Audi have finally made the RS as good as they always claim it to be.


----------



## moro anis

They still look like cart wheels to me or back when cars had wooden wheels with wooden spokes.


----------



## tt3600

This colour combination is growing on me. Nardo grey with the black pack.


----------



## powerplay

Not a fan of greys to be honest, I think it camouflages the lines of the TT, really needs a light colour to do it justice. I think if I were to order one, depending on what colours are offered (probably black white yellow red dark blue and several greys) I would opt for something like Kingfisher blue.


----------



## Jonny_C

Always thought that a blue like M-B South Seas metallic would suit the TT - lighter than Sepang, midway between that and a metallic grey.


----------



## Multijfj

tt3600 said:


> This colour combination is growing on me. Nardo grey with the black pack.


This is literally perfection, including the wheels. When they have the black two-tone on the wheels they look great. Such an epic looking car !


----------



## Toshiba

Perfection - really  
Audi have 0 chance of extracting money out of me for an RSTT as it stands. 
I'll just put a badge on the back of the TT and change the bumper.

I also agree lighter is better, but options are options and people pick what they like.


----------



## powerplay

Toshiba said:


> Audi have 0 chance of extracting money out of me for an RSTT as it stands.
> I'll just put a badge on the back of the TT and change the bumper.


Agreed, but it's also no different to the mk2 in that respect surely?


----------



## SpudZ

Multijfj said:


> I'm with you on it vagman. They are a grower !!


Agreed, just like a wart on yer nose..... :?


----------



## drmrfi

kmpowell said:


> I love cars, hate car people.


So true, this thread is just chaotic.

Great saying, by the way! Very Dr House


----------



## ZephyR2

The big question is - will this thread hit 100 pages before the RS appears on the configurator?


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Expecting it to turn up on the configurator some time this week in time for the 22nd. Probably end of the week.


----------



## Toshiba

ZephyR2 said:


> The big question is - will this thread hit 100 pages before the RS appears on the configurator?


Thats my intention.


----------



## datamonkey

kmpowell said:


> They will sell loads of these things, and the vast majority of sales won't come from places like this. For each idiot who trolled Audi Livechat, who doesn't understand the concept of subjectivness, there will be another who will like the car and buy it without quibble.


That's true but who said otherwise? Does the fact they will sell loads regardless mean we can't have an opinion on it?



kmpowell said:


> I love cars


Maybe sitting in a car park would suit you better...



kmpowell said:


> hate car people.


...than an Internet forum full of "car people"?


----------



## datamonkey

ZephyR2 said:


> The big question is - will this thread hit 100 pages before the RS appears on the configurator?


Ooh tough call! Sweepstake time - choose a page number to see where it's at when the config goes live.

I'll go for page 101. The prize? A set of beautiful Audi TTRS alloys :lol: (sorry)


----------



## RockKramer

2nd prize: 2 sets of TTRS alloys.


----------



## drmrfi

datamonkey said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will sell loads of these things, and the vast majority of sales won't come from places like this. For each idiot who trolled Audi Livechat, who doesn't understand the concept of subjectivness, there will be another who will like the car and buy it without quibble.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true but who said otherwise? Does the fact they will sell loads regardless mean we can't have an opinion on it?
> 
> 
> 
> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love cars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe sitting in a car park would suit you better...
> 
> 
> 
> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> hate car people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...than an Internet forum full of "car people"?
Click to expand...

What I can´t understand about this "huge" problem with the wheels is that there´s yet a confirmed spec of standard and optional wheels. There might well be some decent ones to choose from? 
And if I was serious about TTRS, I would buy it regardless of the wheels. Afterall they are literally bolt on to replace. There are LOTS of Audi OE or aftermarket ones to choose from. By selling the "hideous" TTRS wheels on (yes, I believe there are takers for those from lower down in the food chain..) the financial damage will be minimal.

"Car people" are not a homogenous mass, there are car people and and car people.
Some are maybe more superficial than others :roll:


----------



## SpudZ

I think the point is that at this price, you shouldn't have to. Or put another way, why should you have to take a decent set of cutlery to replace the plastic ones at a one star Michelin restaurant?


----------



## datamonkey

drmrfi said:


> "Car people" are not a homogenous mass, there are car people and and car people.
> Some are maybe more superficial than others :roll:


I agree. He shouldn't have stereotyped like that.


----------



## drmrfi

SpudZ said:


> I think the point is that at this price, you shouldn't have to. Or put another way, why should you have to take a decent set of cutlery to replace the plastic ones at a one star Michelin restaurant?


If the information given in this thread is correct, we are talking about 20" FORGED alloys.
They are perfectly in line with rest of the car spec-wise.
So I can´t really agree with the plastic cutlery analogy.
Rather "quality cutlery in controversal design" 

I don´t like the design of these alloys either, but just can´t understand all this whining.


----------



## RichP

drmrfi said:


> "Car people" are not a homogenous mass, there are car people and and car people.
> Some are maybe more superficial than others :roll:


What's with all this 'car people' idiocy?

If I am spending 60k on a car, I want the whole package, not then have to change the wheels. That's because I do not have the time or frankly the inclination to do this.

You on the other hand are a 'car person', and for that you must be congratulated. Something us 'superficial' folk can only aspire to be.

And as for all this 'whining', an Audi TT *forum* indeed is NOT a place to voice concerns and opinions about about someones potential dream car - whether released or not.


----------



## Toshiba

Isn't pretty much every thread a moan or a whine?


----------



## RichP

Toshiba said:


> Isn't pretty much every thread a moan or a whine?


Maybe, but that's the point of forums innit? Also Audi do rank themselves very highly (both in status and prices), which in turn might make people a bit finicky


----------



## R_TTS

Changing the subject from wheels a bit....

Can anyone tell me if the TTRS will have different suspension set up than the TTS? i.e. will it handle better than the current TTS (which handles very nicely IMO)? I've seen plenty on the different engine, gearbox, brakes and cosmetics but not suspension.


----------



## Toshiba

it will have a traditional suspension just like the MK2 with MR being an option.


----------



## tt3600

It seems if you take the MR option ride height is 10mm lower. Wonder if this applies to the TT-RS?


----------



## Toshiba

No, thats just the base TT.


----------



## R_TTS

So what's the theory of not having MR as standard on the TTRS? Is it essentially a feature for comfort over performance?


----------



## Toshiba

Mine or Audis? :wink:

MR is a compromise between settings. RS division will have tune the car a given or set parameter/characteristic.
Personally id rather have the MR but with much finer/greater control over the settings.

Its a guess based on the previous model and the other low level RS cars RS cars (A3/Q3)


----------



## leopard

Take up wasn't very high with the mk2 ttrs as it was a £1175 option on what was already an expensive car.

You couldn't spec it with the 20" wheel option either which might make Magnetic Ride academic for the mk3 for those that think the bigger wheels look better.


----------



## powerplay

I was wondering if MR might be the reason why some mk3 RS' I've seen looked okay while others looked too high. If Mr drops 10mm over the standard RS suspension then that makes sense - but if MR cars and standard cars are both already 10mm lower then it's not the reason!

I wonder also if MR and the 20" wheels are possible together, they weren't on the mk2 presumably for a technical limitation...?


----------



## leopard

Put it this way,if you don't spec MR then you can modify to your heart's content and put some really serious coilovers on and have what drop you want....low isn't always better for handling.

If you do spec the MR you're compromised to what Audi think is right for the car.It hasn't all been good news for this kind of set up because the sports setting has always been rock hard and basically unusable.

It really boils down to what sort of car somebody buying the RS wants...A car to drive on the road which is a good all rounder or a car to tinker with and possibly improve in one way or another.

You pays yer money...


----------



## R_TTS

MK3 TTS has MR as standard doesn't it? If so I'd guess MR with 20" is OK for the MK3?

I know the Mk3 TTRS goes, stops and sounds better than a MK3 TTS, but still unsure if it will handle any better (with or without MR). I wouldn't want suspension stuck as it is on the TTS in Dynamic mode though.


----------



## brittan

https://www.facebook.com/Official.Audie ... 516451904/

Another video of the RS.
It does show that it will be easy to keep an eye on the tyre wear.

On the Mk2 the 10mm drop compared to other TTs was the same for standard and MR suspension. MR did not drop it lower. 
MK2 TTS had MR as standard too and there was no option of 20" wheels on that model.

On the wheels, my issue with them, and similar designs, is that they are not handed; so the wheels on one side rotate backwards.


----------



## Piker Mark

SpudZ said:


> I think the point is that at this price, you shouldn't have to. Or put another way, why should you have to take a decent set of cutlery to replace the plastic ones at a one star Michelin restaurant?


Yeah spot on and who really wants to fork out several thousand pounds on replacement wheels to replace the fugly TTRS 20's? Not me. People saying it's all a lot of fuss about nothing, well, how you can you love something that's ugly to your eyes? No, it's not a Mother in Law joke, but you get what I mean? Even the sales guys at the Dealership think they're hideous. I'll not order an RS with those on it, but I have been given an assurance that if I want the 20" Y spoke, I can have them. I can even have them painted gloss or satin black if I want. So if that's the case, I'm past caring about the wheels anymore :lol:


----------



## RichP

Mother in law - that thing spawned from the pit of hell itself. Something so hideous that Satan himself thought he went a bit OTT making that one.

Thankfully, she lives very far away


----------



## Multijfj

TTRS Configurator will be live 22nd August. Just had it confirmed by Mr Live Chat !


----------



## powerplay

Piker Mark said:


> Even the sales guys at the Dealership think they're hideous. I'll not order an RS with those on it, but I have been given an assurance that if I want the 20" Y spoke, I can have them.


I guess you mean they'll swap them out for you after delivery? The Y-spoke are a definite improvement although not long to go until we get to see the official options. Presume you know they will fit if the options prove to not be an option? :lol:


----------



## tt3600

Multijfj said:


> TTRS Configurator will be live 22nd August. Just had it confirmed by Mr Live Chat !


 At long last!


----------



## leopard

tt3600 said:


> Multijfj said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS Configurator will be live 22nd August. Just had it confirmed by Mr Live Chat !
> 
> 
> 
> At long last!
Click to expand...

That's just the configurator,still dragging on...


----------



## Waitwhat93

Anyone want to place bets on the 'ugly' alloys either being an extra or there are other options to choose from?

Will make all the whiners silent - although then there will be a load of posts saying Audi realised they looked horrid so they 
changed them..


----------



## powerplay

When it was first shown to the press in London, the presenter talked about the "amazing looking" alloys and how he hoped everyone would "choose" them.


----------



## csbear

leopard said:


> Put it this way,if you don't spec MR then you can modify to your heart's content and put some really serious coilovers on and have what drop you want....low isn't always better for handling.
> 
> If you do spec the MR you're compromised to what Audi think is right for the car.It hasn't all been good news for this kind of set up because the sports setting has always been rock hard and basically unusable.
> 
> It really boils down to what sort of car somebody buying the RS wants...A car to drive on the road which is a good all rounder or a car to tinker with and possibly improve in one way or another.
> 
> You pays yer money...


Thanks leopard...

I am not too familiar with Audi's suspension setup (especially the MR), so that's some pretty helpful info for me. I would have checked the MR box without a second thought otherwise.

And I know the whole wheel thing has been beaten to death, but now I have been (somewhat) actively looking for similar wheels and saw the almost same design on a Civic and Subaru (Legacy?). At least here in the US.

So not only are they ugly, they are also not very original. In hindsight, I should have taken a quick cell phone pic of the ones I saw at my work garage, on the Subaru. 

Although, for me, the wheels are not a top priority and would buy the car in a heartbeat if it lives up to the RS name.


----------



## leopard

csbear said:


> Although, for me, the wheels are not a top priority and would buy the car in a heartbeat if it lives up to the RS name.


Watch this space...


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

It's not on the configurator yet, but we are nearly at 100 pages.


----------



## leopard

99+1 =


----------



## leopard

100 :lol:


----------



## tt3600




----------



## ZephyR2

leopard said:


> 99+1 =


What goes 99 bump ?
A centipede with a wooden leg ?
No. Leopard making sure he gets the first post on page 100.


----------



## leopard

ZephyR2 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99+1 =
> 
> 
> 
> What goes 99 bump ?
> A centipede with a wooden leg ?
> No. Leopard making sure he gets the first post on page 100.
Click to expand...

Too tempting a chance to miss...Obviously.

I was expecting party poppers to come out of the lap top,but alas not so,but JH's promise of a new Mini as a prize courtesy of tt forum for making it first to the 100th page on this thread sort of softens the blow....

Meanwhile Zephy frantically pm'ing the boss to see if this is true :lol:


----------



## Dash

To be fair, 90 of these pages is mass outcry about the wheels.

For a while, I thought Audi made some of the best wheels. The rotors were a blinder, but it's a shame they're so common now (says the man who had them on his MK1). But the current crop aren't looking so great.

Still, I fancy changing my MK2 wheels for something else, but finding 19x9J wheels at a suitable offset (48 about as low as you can go I think) at a reasonable price seems impossible. Assuming the MK3 has the same fitting it's not going to be any easier to replace the standard ones with something more fetching.


----------



## no name

Could always have your own bespoke set made up.

This company will machine you any design from billet aluminium: http://www.imagewheels.co.uk/

If you're budgeting 60k for a car whats a few thousand in wheels? :roll:


----------



## powerplay

placeborick said:


> If you're budgeting 60k for a car whats a few thousand in wheels? :roll:


Feeling you have to on a 60k car - pretty crazy is what it is :roll:


----------



## Templar

placeborick said:


> Could always have your own bespoke set made up.
> 
> This company will machine you any design from billet aluminium: http://www.imagewheels.co.uk/
> 
> If you're budgeting 60k for a car whats a few thousand in wheels? :roll:


Schmidt could make you some wheels to your requirements, Radinox (or Inconel as its also known as) . Not cheap but tremendous quality.


----------



## Dash

placeborick said:


> If you're budgeting 60k for a car whats a few thousand in wheels? :roll:


If I'm budgeting 60K for a car it's unlikely I'll have much left over for wheels!


----------



## leopard

Dash said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're budgeting 60k for a car whats a few thousand in wheels? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm budgeting 60K for a car it's unlikely I'll have much left over for wheels!
Click to expand...

Agreed, it's a nonsense.


----------



## Multijfj

Wheels are fine. Haters gonna hate !


----------



## powerplay

Multijfj said:


> Wheels are fine. Haters gonna hate !


Not sure I understand the haters comment.

Actually no I am sure, I don't understand.

No one here is a hater, but everyone here likes to discuss opinions, that's what makes a forum a forum.

If you think they're fine that's totally cool. After all, we're all different. Every day someone, somewhere in the world, buys a Fiat Multipla, so inexplicable things can happen.


----------



## datamonkey

Multijfj said:


> Wheels are fine. Haters gonna hate !


Dude we're not "hating" just for "hating's" sake. What are you saying we are more specifically? "Wheel haters"? Must be as that's what this is about and we like Audi in general.

I'm sure you realise what people like/dislike is subjective. We don't like the wheels. We are allowed not to. No need to label us anything just for expressing ourselves.


----------



## datamonkey

brittan said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Official.Audiexclusive/videos/1169434516451904/
> 
> Another video of the RS.


Not sure I'm too into that colour but I do like the bright orange. Not sure if it was solar or a new one.


----------



## Multijfj

powerplay said:


> Multijfj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheels are fine. Haters gonna hate !
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I understand the haters comment.
> 
> Actually no I am sure, I don't understand.
> 
> No one here is a hater, but everyone here likes to discuss opinions, that's what makes a forum a forum.
> 
> If you think they're fine that's totally cool. After all, we're all different. Every day someone, somewhere in the world, buys a Fiat Multipla, so inexplicable things can happen.
Click to expand...

I just think there are a few who have got themselves a lovely TTS and a bit sad that the TTRS is coming out and the wheels are one way to put it down. Either in their own mind or in public.

It happens all the time - I do it. "The new facelift Rs3 looks terrible because the lights are too square". I'm in denial because I know eventually I'm going to love the lights!

I appreciate everyone is different but there are most definitely some that are carrying on the wheel hate when in reality they aren't bad. Certainly not bad enough to not buy the car.

TTRS will be another level of car, wheels don't matter really


----------



## powerplay

Multijfj said:


> I just think there are a few who have got themselves a lovely TTS and a bit sad that the TTRS is coming out and the wheels are one way to put it down. Either in their own mind or in public.
> 
> It happens all the time - I do it. "The new facelift Rs3 looks terrible because the lights are too square". I'm in denial because I know eventually I'm going to love the lights!
> 
> I appreciate everyone is different but there are most definitely some that are carrying on the wheel hate when in reality they aren't bad. Certainly not bad enough to not buy the car.
> 
> TTRS will be another level of car, wheels don't matter really


I get what you are saying but I really don't think that's the case on here. I think the majority of folk are current RS owners keen to see the new version. Personally I'm over 5 years with my current RS and am desperate to like the new RS enough to order one.

As has been pointed out already in the thread, no point moaning until we've seen what's available on the configurator, but given the RS3 only had the one style of wheels it's not unreasonable to assume the same for the TTRS.

To say it will be a great car and wheels don't matter, well that's just silly. If I spend north of 50k on a car I don't want a single aspect I'm unhappy with - particularly how it looks!

Just personally, forget the interior tech, handling and performance, if I don't like the look of it I will have to look elsewhere. So far I've seen it in the flesh at Goodwood and quite honestly thought with "those" wheels it looked nothing short of ugly.

Anyway, only a few days now to find out! :lol:

(Woo 101 pages now [smiley=dizzy2.gif] )


----------



## tt3600

powerplay said:


> Personally I'm over 5 years with my current RS and am desperate to like the new RS enough to order one.


Me too, hoping fore more options.



powerplay said:


> (Woo 101 pages now [smiley=dizzy2.gif] )


The thirst here needs quenching


----------



## csbear

Wheels, schmeels.... Once I hear the 400 hp, turbo five in person, I will quickly forget what shoes are on the car. :mrgreen:

This car is going to sound a lot better than the Porsche 718/718S.


----------



## leopard

csbear said:


> Wheels, schmeels.... Once I hear the 400 hp, turbo five in person, I will quickly forget what shoes are on the car. :mrgreen:
> 
> This car is going to sound a lot better than the Porsche 718/718S.


Indeed !

And it won't be long thereafter that the web and the magazines will be full of 718s vs ttrs.I'm sure there will be fans of both and the heated debate will start....


----------



## R_TTS

Multijfj said:


> TTRS will be another level of car, wheels don't matter really


It's another level of performance, in the same level of car.


----------



## Multijfj

R_TTS said:


> Multijfj said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS will be another level of car, wheels don't matter really
> 
> 
> 
> It's another level of performance, in the same level of car.
Click to expand...

Yes same level exactly.

Except for standard trim level, looks, stance, noise, excitement, engine, and performance as you mention.

Infact - you could almost say it's another level of car!


----------



## kmpowell

powerplay said:


> forget the interior tech, handling and performance, if I don't like the look of it I will have to look elsewhere.


The TT owner stereotype, proved & summed up in one line. :roll:


----------



## Pricy147

well my RS replacement has turned up at the JLR dealership - 13 long days now till I get behind the wheel 






PS. I know this is a TTRS thread - but interesting to see other options, and still like to tag along some trip (although I will be left in the dust LOL) 
PPS. Alloys and Exhaust to be painted black before pick up.


----------



## R_TTS

Drool


----------



## RichP

Pricy147 said:


> well my RS replacement has turned up at the JLR dealership - 13 long days now till I get behind the wheel
> 
> PS. I know this is a TTRS thread - but interesting to see other options, and still like to tag along some trip (although I will be left in the dust LOL)
> PPS. Alloys and Exhaust to be painted black before pick up.


Looks great in that colour


----------



## Dano28

Pricy147 said:


> well my RS replacement has turned up at the JLR dealership - 13 long days now till I get behind the wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I know this is a TTRS thread - but interesting to see other options, and still like to tag along some trip (although I will be left in the dust LOL)
> PPS. Alloys and Exhaust to be painted black before pick up.


Best post in weeks on this thread


----------



## no name

It's a manly looking car for sure 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Templar

Jag looks stunning and yes I have been considering for my next car...The clencher will be once I've had chance to get behind the wheel of the TTRS.


----------



## tt3600

The only car l can think of replacing the TT RS would be a Porsche 911 turbo or McLaren 675LT. However l don't fancy living in either.


----------



## tt3600

Power and torque curve










Alloy options - absolutely disgusting [smiley=bigcry.gif]










Carbon mirrors










Carbon interior parts


----------



## Multijfj

Ah wheels look great ! Look nice in titanium / black gloss.

Looking forward to the brochure/config now jesus christ where is it?!


----------



## datamonkey

tt3600 said:


> Alloy options - absolutely disgusting [smiley=bigcry.gif]


So two wheel options in the end, each with 3 different finishes. I can't decide if I like the white or if it looks chavy. Need to see them on a car I think...

There's a possibility we might get different options in the UK though right?


----------



## datamonkey

Multijfj said:


> Ah wheels look great ! Look nice in titanium / black gloss.
> 
> Looking forward to the brochure/config now jesus christ where is it?!


I think someone said it should be live 22nd, so only a couple of days


----------



## Shug750S

Pricy147 said:


> well my RS replacement has turned up at the JLR dealership - 13 long days now till I get behind the wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I know this is a TTRS thread - but interesting to see other options, and still like to tag along some trip (although I will be left in the dust LOL)
> PPS. Alloys and Exhaust to be painted black before pick up.


That is beautiful...


----------



## csbear

Beautiful F Type S Pricy... My favorite color on that car.

As for the TT RS wheels, I actually like the 19"...just wish it was 20".


----------



## datamonkey

csbear said:


> Beautiful F Type S Pricy... My favorite color on that car.
> 
> As for the TT RS wheels, I actually like the 19"...just wish it was 20".


Yeah I don't mind the 19"s either. Now I just need a test drive!


----------



## Dano28

datamonkey said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alloy options - absolutely disgusting [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So two wheel options in the end, each with 3 different finishes. I can't decide if I like the white or if it looks chavy. Need to see them on a car I think...
> 
> There's a possibility we might get different options in the UK though right?
Click to expand...

Are they actually white or diamond turned and the pic is trying to depict this?

If they are white then that's a bit of a head in the hands moment from me!

Don't mind the 5 spokes but need to see each in person though really.


----------



## Rev

Pretty sure its just:
Silver
Black
Grey

With the diamond cut (which looks white in that pic, but in other photos of those wheels its not white).


----------



## datamonkey

lol my mistake thought the diamond cut was white! :lol:


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

So the standard wheels will be the 19" silver. We saw these months ago on that US prototype on Fourtitude, don't like any of the designs. 
http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/ ... 1912319_o/


----------



## tt3600

Brochure in German

http://www.audi.ch/dam/nemo/ch/modelle/ ... eutsch.pdf


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Get in! Ara Blue is an option.


----------



## tt3600

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Get in! Ara Blue is an option.


Does look good


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

It's stunning in person, local dealer has an R8 in the showroom in Ara Blue. Sepang is so old hat now and everywhere (I have it on my 8V S3) so a new striking blue is just what I wanted to see. Now if I could just learn to love the wheel designs...


----------



## SuperRS

£60k car to drop £20k in value in the first year


----------



## Piker Mark

datamonkey said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alloy options - absolutely disgusting [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So two wheel options in the end, each with 3 different finishes. I can't decide if I like the white or if it looks chavy. Need to see them on a car I think...
> 
> There's a possibility we might get different options in the UK though right?
Click to expand...

Let's hope so, but I very much doubt it. They're all absolutely hideous. What in the hell are Audi playing it? The option wheels I think most of us are agreed on are pretty horrid, but the other choice is *even worse!* What on earth is that protruding star shaped thing doing on the centre of the wheel. I'm sure someone will like them, in the same way that there's people who buy Nissan Jukes :lol:

IMO Audi have totally lost the plot and it'll cost them sales, I'm out for starters. I'd rather get another TTS when it comes time to change cars. I just called the sales rep who's hounding me to place an order and told him I'll stick with my TTS for now. His reaction when I emailed him the brochure (he'd not seen it) was the same as mine. Good luck with that were my sentiments...


----------



## Real Thing

Piker Mark said:


> Let's hope so, but I doubt it. They're all absolutely hideous. What in the hell are Audi playing it. The option wheels I think most of us are agreed on are horrid, but the other choice is *even worse*. What on earth is that protruding star shaped thing doing on the centre of the wheel. They're quite close to the blade option for the TTS, which were on a TTS in the showroom when I was ordering my car - the sales rep was keen to tell me they'd have to change the wheels on that car just to sell. LOL.
> 
> IMO Audi have totally lost the plot and it'll cost them sales, I'm out for starters. I'd rather get another TTS when it comes time to change cars. Just called the sales guy who was hounding me to place an order, then emailed him the brochure posted on this thread (he'd not seen it yet!) and his reaction, "Oh dear...". So, he's now making enquiries for me to see how to get the 20" options from a TTS onto the RS :roll: I'm the third prospective buyer he's had say they'll not order with those wheels attached.


I was hoping not to get into the wheel debate and don't have OCD but would anyone really spec those 20" Alloys it's like going out with 2 left Shoes on


----------



## Piker Mark

If you download the brochure and view the pdf, then enlarge the page with the wheels on - just make sure you're not eating :lol:


----------



## Piker Mark

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> So the standard wheels will be the 19" silver. We saw these months ago on that US prototype on Fourtitude, don't like any of the designs.
> http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/ ... 1912319_o/


I think most of us thought those were some kind of April Fool joke by Audi, now we know different :lol:


----------



## Multijfj

SuperRS said:


> £60k car to drop £20k in value in the first year


Which car?


----------



## datamonkey

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> It's stunning in person, local dealer has an R8 in the showroom in Ara Blue. Sepang is so old hat now and everywhere (I have it on my 8V S3) so a new striking blue is just what I wanted to see. Now if I could just learn to love the wheel designs...


Yeah I also saw an Ara blue R8 at Tunbridge Wells Audi a few months back and it looked stunning.

Think I'd still prefer Sprint or Nogaro though...


----------



## leopard

If you've got to go blue then it's Voodoo blue


----------



## powerplay

Feeling pretty blue if truth be told :lol:

I wonder how long until the facelift RS3 turns up with LED display dash and the revised 2.5? Thinking that might be the more sensible option now.


----------



## Real Thing

powerplay said:


> Feeling pretty blue if truth be told :lol:
> 
> I wonder how long until the facelift RS3 turns up with LED display dash and the revised 2.5? Thinking that might be the more sensible option now.


Latest Rumour on the RS3 Forum is Facelift and Saloon available to order sometime in September


----------



## Blacknerd

I wonder how much the OLED rear lights are


----------



## drmrfi

And I wonder how ugly the RS3 Facelift wheels are.. :roll:


----------



## Multijfj

Configurator won't be live for 2 weeks apparently according to Audi Live Chat this morning, but yet vehicle is available to order from today. Still no brochure from them apparently, but dealers now have a list of options and prices.


----------



## leopard

Why anybody would want to order without a brochure is beyond me,nevermind seeing it in the flesh.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

What's the Audi live chat? Never seen that on the UK website, is it new?


----------



## tt3600

https://twitter.com/PosBadAudi/status/7 ... 9473573888


----------



## Pricy147

Shug750S said:


> Pricy147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well my RS replacement has turned up at the JLR dealership - 13 long days now till I get behind the wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I know this is a TTRS thread - but interesting to see other options, and still like to tag along some trip (although I will be left in the dust LOL)
> PPS. Alloys and Exhaust to be painted black before pick up.
> 
> 
> 
> That is beautiful...
Click to expand...

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys (and gals). Was a big decision between the new RS and the F-Type - but happy with my choice. Will miss the performance of the RS (although the F-Type is no slouch) - and I am sure will return to brand Audi in the near future.

Was a big call between Polaris White and the Fire Sand orange - felt the F-Type could pull it off, and the SVR version is also in the same colour. Also looked at the second hand market, and there are lots of white, but very few orange. Appreciate there will be fewer buyers of orange cars - but at the same time - fewer cars to choose from - so weighed it up, and going by how many of you have said its your favourite colour - maybe it wont be hard to shift when I come to sell in a number of years time.

Still looking forward to seeing the new RS in the flesh, and taking one out on a test drive. Will be some animal on the road. Maybe I can tag along to a TT trip if another one is to be organized


----------



## leopard

Pricy147 said:


> Will miss the performance of the RS (although the F-Type is no slouch) - and I am sure will return to brand Audi in the near future.


I'm sure by the time Audi get their act together and things get going with the RS the F-Type will be old and ready to part ex 

Good luck with the Jag.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

I wish they would hurry up with the configurator. I just want to see what the standard car looks like, with no black or silver pack on the front and rear. If I go for one it will be a poverty spec choice of a colour and that's it, probably.


----------



## leopard

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> I wish they would hurry up with the configurator.


Just another 2 weeks to go :lol:


----------



## bainsyboy

Starting price is £51 k before any additional options, so going to be too dear me thinks for a tt.


----------



## Bouncedout

Mine was over 50k list before discount and this one is similar. Depends on what you need to add. Carbon inside and sports exhaust might be enough for me but then probably looking at 55k or maybe 47-48k after discounts in a few months.

All academic though because the kids refuse to stop growing and I need something a little bigger. Roll on the RS3 saloon


----------



## Multijfj

bainsyboy said:


> Starting price is £51 k before any additional options, so going to be too dear me thinks for a tt.


It's going to be a good 54k for a decent enough spec one I think. Sports exhaust and a styling pack and that's all you need! Everything else is fairly standard.


----------



## Real Thing

leopard said:


> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they would hurry up with the configurator.
> 
> 
> 
> Just another 2 weeks to go :lol:
Click to expand...

Just been informed on live chat that order process has been put back to 23rd September (Perhaps the engine failure rumours are true)


----------



## ZephyR2

Wouldn't fancy buying one of the first ones then.


----------



## Waitwhat93

Rumours don't mean truth.


----------



## Real Thing

ZephyR2 said:


> Wouldn't fancy buying one of the first ones then.


Yes I'm thinking twice about it now have Deposit Paid and not worried as that's what warranty's are for but if your Car spends half it's life back at dealers don't think I'll be a Happy Bunny


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Real Thing said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they would hurry up with the configurator.
> 
> 
> 
> Just another 2 weeks to go :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just been informed on live chat that order process has been put back to 23rd September (Perhaps the engine failure rumours are true)
Click to expand...

What live chat?


----------



## leopard

Real Thing said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they would hurry up with the configurator.
> 
> 
> 
> Just another 2 weeks to go :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just been informed on live chat that order process has been put back to 23rd September (Perhaps the engine failure rumours are true)
Click to expand...

Basically another month,got to say the interest is waning.Deffo first cars won't see 2016 now...



Waitwhat93 said:


> Rumours don't mean truth.


There's no smoke without fire either.


----------



## datamonkey

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> What live chat?


audi.co.uk > Contact Audi > Red 'Live chat' tab on right of browser window...

Took 2 seconds


----------



## datamonkey

Real Thing said:


> Perhaps the engine failure rumours are true


Well the wheel failure rumours were true! :lol:


----------



## genie_v1

Real Thing said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they would hurry up with the configurator.
> 
> 
> 
> Just another 2 weeks to go :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just been informed on live chat that order process has been put back to 23rd September (Perhaps the engine failure rumours are true)
Click to expand...

+1. Just got mail from my buddy at dealer ........
"Audi have delayed the ordering and spec of the TTrs until the 23rd September. If it appears anytime sooner I will let you know."

Sigh ..


----------



## ScoTTS.

I'm a man, patience has never been my strongest feature. Audi, sort your shit out and quick!!!
I feel very slightly better now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tt3600

Probably busy choosing new alloys.


----------



## Piker Mark

tt3600 said:


> Probably busy choosing new alloys.


Let's all hope so :?


----------



## Shug750S

Maybe they are looking at the € to £ exchange rate and reprinting the price lists?

Their costs and expected margins will be calculated in Euros, and £ has dropped a tad recently..


----------



## powerplay

The expected date is now April 2017 with orders from October.


----------



## leopard

I knew it all along that it would drag well into 2017,same thing happened with the S3 and TTS,took ages as well.

So really April 2017 will be next Summer before things get really started.....farcical :roll:


----------



## sherry13

Well into 2017 said my dealer the other day. Seem to be a lot of delays on new orders across the model range, including Q2 with some of the special body range options putting months on the ordering process. He also says Audi has quite literally run out of wheels, with many new customers being given the advice that their new car will get the rims available at the time - so some cars may get more expensive ones than "ordered", others will get bog standard and they are only proceeding with orders on the customers understanding and acceptance of this situation. Incredible!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## datamonkey

sherry13 said:


> Well into 2017 said my dealer the other day. Seem to be a lot of delays on new orders across the model range, including Q2 with some of the special body range options putting months on the ordering process. He also says Audi has quite literally run out of wheels, with many new customers being given the advice that their new car will get the rims available at the time - so some cars may get more expensive ones than "ordered", others will get bog standard and they are only proceeding with orders on the customers understanding and acceptance of this situation. Incredible!


Are they a victim of their own success I wonder?

I have said before that they seem to be biting off more than they can chew and their resources may be spread too thin with a too-quick expansion. They're releasing 8 new cars this year after all, which is insane and just think how much work is involved for each one...


----------



## powerplay

sherry13 said:


> He also says Audi has quite literally run out of wheels


I can think of a couple of designs they may end up with as surplus...


----------



## Templar

That's a lot of money to spend on a car and not even knowing what wheels will be fitted...for me part of the draw to the TT is the way it looks. This is just absurd.


----------



## leopard

Also not forgetting the revised road tax for cars over £40k from the 1st April '17 might just tip if over the edge price wise.


----------



## RichP

leopard said:


> Also not forgetting the revised road tax for cars over £40k from the 1st April '17 might just tip if over the edge price wise.


Just reading about that. Wow, that's a huge increase for almost all cars. When fuel prices get back to their usual high prices, I've no idea how people will afford to run a car. If public transport was any good / affordable then it wouldn't be too much of a problem. Getting a very expensive country to live in.

So is it £450 per year for the first 5 years to tax the TT RS if I'm reading correctly?


----------



## leopard

RichP said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also not forgetting the revised road tax for cars over £40k from the 1st April '17 might just tip if over the edge price wise.
> 
> 
> 
> Just reading about that. Wow, that's a huge increase for almost all cars. When fuel prices get back to their usual high prices, I've no idea how people will afford to run a car. If public transport was any good / affordable then it wouldn't be too much of a problem. Getting a very expensive country to live in.
> 
> So is it £450 per year for the first 5 years to tax the TT RS if I'm reading correctly?
Click to expand...

Yes,but the first year could be steep depending on the CO2 levels 
Which haven't been published yet but the table here gives and idea :

New VED system - for cars registered from 2017
Emissions (g/CO2/km)	First year rate	Standard rate*
0	£0	£0
1-50 - £10	
51-75- £25	
76-90- £100
91-100- £120	
101-110- £140	
111-130- £160	
131-150- £200	
151-170- £500	
171-190- £800	
191-225- £1200	
226-255- £1700	
over 255- £2000	
*cars over £40,000 pay £310 supplement for 5 years.

I don't think the RS will get below the 151 level though as the current TTS auto sits at 157 so you're probably looking at £800 additional for the first year !


----------



## RichP

leopard said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also not forgetting the revised road tax for cars over £40k from the 1st April '17 might just tip if over the edge price wise.
> 
> 
> 
> Just reading about that. Wow, that's a huge increase for almost all cars. When fuel prices get back to their usual high prices, I've no idea how people will afford to run a car. If public transport was any good / affordable then it wouldn't be too much of a problem. Getting a very expensive country to live in.
> 
> So is it £450 per year for the first 5 years to tax the TT RS if I'm reading correctly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes,but the first year could be steep depending on the CO2 levels
> Which haven't been published yet but the table here gives and idea :
> 
> New VED system - for cars registered from 2017
> Emissions (g/CO2/km)	First year rate	Standard rate*
> 0	£0	£0
> 1-50 - £10
> 51-75- £25
> 76-90- £100
> 91-100- £120
> 101-110- £140
> 111-130- £160
> 131-150- £200
> 151-170- £500
> 171-190- £800
> 191-225- £1200
> 226-255- £1700
> over 255- £2000
> *cars over £40,000 pay £310 supplement for 5 years.
> 
> I don't think the RS will get below the 151 level though as the current TTS auto sits at 157 so you're probably looking at £800 additional for the first year !
Click to expand...

I would imagine that dealers will cover the first year (by absorbing the tax into the car price increase) else it's going to seriously put people off buying new cars


----------



## brittan

If the new engine CO2 emission is similar to the old one:

Year 1: £810
Years 2 - 5: £450
Subsequent years: £140

That's on the current pricing structure; no doubt the amounts will rise in future budgets!


----------



## Real Thing

CO2 Emissions are 187 Coupe and 192 for the Roadster


----------



## brittan

That makes it:

Year 1: £1110 for Coupe and £1410 for Roadster
Years 2 - 5: £450
Subsequent years: £140


----------



## leopard

£1110 is pretty hefty.I can't see this cost being absorbed by Audi somehow,it's inevitable it's going to be added to the OTR price.

Might be one of the reasons orders won't be available until April '17.


----------



## powerplay

leopard said:


> £1110 is pretty hefty.I can't see this cost being absorbed by Audi somehow,it's inevitable it's going to be added to the OTR price.
> 
> Might be one of the reasons orders won't be available until April '17.


Surely you'd agree the final price when you place an order with your deposit, so if that's gonna be next month (for those with no taste in wheels) then the price would have to include this new crazy tax; but if your car turns up in February then you wouldn't pay it?

If they slapped it on after delivery i'd be seriously pissed off!!


----------



## ZephyR2

But this new tax fee only applies to UK. why should this affect the TTRS release elsewhere?


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> £1110 is pretty hefty.I can't see this cost being absorbed by Audi somehow,it's inevitable it's going to be added to the OTR price.
> 
> Might be one of the reasons orders won't be available until April '17.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you'd agree the final price when you place an order with your deposit, so if that's gonna be next month (for those with no taste in wheels) then the price would have to include this new crazy tax; but if your car turns up in February then you wouldn't pay it?
> 
> If they slapped it on after delivery i'd be seriously pissed off!!
Click to expand...

You would for the car,but don't forget the road tax is a separate entity which is beyond the control of Audi UK.There might even be a clause in the sales contract clarifying this ?


----------



## leopard

ZephyR2 said:


> But this new tax fee only applies to UK. why should this affect the TTRS release elsewhere?


Good point !


----------



## brittan

leopard said:


> You would for the car,but don't forget the road tax is a separate entity which is beyond the control of Audi UK.There might even be a clause in the sales contract clarifying this ?


I'm certain there is. The road tax is lumped together with all the other OTR charges, first registration, delivery, number plates etc, and the road tax amount would be whatever is applicable at the date of registration.


----------



## powerplay

leopard said:


> You would for the car,but don't forget the road tax is a separate entity which is beyond the control of Audi UK.There might even be a clause in the sales contract clarifying this ?


Sure of course, but the "On the road" price must cover everything. Does it apply to cars supplied after that date or purchased after?

Logically it should only apply for orders placed after that date. What if you paid up front when ordering now but the car manufacture suffered delays and your car is not delivered for 9 months?!!


----------



## Real Thing

leopard said:


> You would for the car,but don't forget the road tax is a separate entity which is beyond the control of Audi UK.There might even be a clause in the sales contract clarifying this ?


Think there is a clause that usually covers this any increases in Country Taxes is beyond Manufacturers (Audi's) control so has to be paid by the Customer When VAT when up to 20% all cars delivered after January 2011 had a price hike that hit the Customer regardless of when ordered
Will be the same for all Manufactures so most people will probably be trying to get There Cars Delivered before April I'm sure if you ordered on the understanding of getting delivery before April there'd be some bargaining available to get the Dealer to help you.


----------



## Piker Mark

Given the fugly wheels and the apparent high running costs, does the TTS now become the more attractive ownership proposition :? I'm certainly struggling to see why I'd trade my TTS for an RS


----------



## brittan

The TTS is the sweet spot in the range regarding price, usable performance, standard equipment and running costs.

The RS premium is significant.

The 5 cylinder sound though . . .


----------



## mikef4uk

So what's the delay all about with the new TTRS? is it anything to do with the latest crisis to hit VW I wonder? (some of VW's suppliers want compenstaion for decreased number of parts supplied compared to projected due to the emission scandal, two I believe have stopped supplying VW which has stopped the production lines)


----------



## ZephyR2

mikef4uk said:


> So what's the delay all about with the new TTRS? is it anything to do with the latest crisis to hit VW I wonder? (some of VW's suppliers want compenstaion for decreased number of parts supplied compared to projected due to the emission scandal, two I believe have stopped supplying VW which has stopped the production lines)


I wonder if they could be wheel manufacturers in light of the "you get what you're given" statement about wheel choices on factory orders.

Or in relation to the new RS - "you can have this shite we have knocking about the factory and that's it!" :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

AUK split it from the base price - Its always been like that and is firmly in the T&Cs around tax changes.
Tax is part of the ROTR costs and subject to change.. You can see the costs on the configurator.

"_Recommended On-The-Road (OTR) retail prices include: delivery charge, half a tank of fuel, number plates, Road Fund Licence and first registration fee at £55.00 and Vehicle Excise Duty. Price includes VAT and is calculated at 20% but this may alter to reflect any change in the applicable VAT rate. 
RRP - Recommended Retail Price includes VAT and is calculated at 20% but this may alter to reflect any change in the applicable VAT rate. 
Prices quoted in the Audi Configurator are Audi UK's recommended On-The-Road prices and may vary from time to time. It is always possible that, despite our best efforts, some vehicles may be incorrectly priced. Always finalise prices with your local Audi Centre._ "


----------



## Smoothie

There's some Jedi voodoo stuff going on in this thread. Roughly 800 posts about those wheels and how "Audi will have to change them". Then another 800 posts about the price, "...won't be anywhere near £55k and Audi will have to change it"

Makes me laugh. Keep believing!


----------



## mikef4uk

Being a twice R8 owner (one V8 and a V10) I can tell you that £55K would buy you a rather nice R8 that will hold its value better than any new TTRS is ever going to


----------



## Multijfj

mikef4uk said:


> Being a twice R8 owner (one V8 and a V10) I can tell you that £55K would buy you a rather nice R8 that will hold its value better than any new TTRS is ever going to


It could also buy an Aston Martin, or a lovely 911 Turbo, or an F Type, or Ferrari 360, or a Nissan GTR etc.

Some are super cars, some have more power, but it's a thread about the TTRS.

I couldn't buy a 55k R8 because I don't have £55k sat in a bank. I can buy a TTRS because I can afford the car with PCP only, it's not all cut and dry one car or another. Basically PCP puts me in a car that by rights I can't afford.


----------



## RichP

mikef4uk said:


> Being a twice R8 owner (one V8 and a V10) I can tell you that £55K would buy you a rather nice R8 that will hold its value better than any new TTRS is ever going to


I'm with you on that! It might be a very fast TT, but at the end of the day, it's still a TT albeit a 55K one.


----------



## datamonkey

RichP said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a twice R8 owner (one V8 and a V10) I can tell you that £55K would buy you a rather nice R8 that will hold its value better than any new TTRS is ever going to
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on that! It might be a very fast TT, but at the end of the day, it's still a TT albeit a 55K one.
Click to expand...

Yes but you're both forgetting the beautiful 20" TTRS wheels won't fit on an R8! :lol:


----------



## Dreams1966

There are no doubt a number of factors causing the delays re the RS... However, I can't help feeling that the Brexit vote/Bank of England actions and the subsequent weakening of sterling is a major one.

There are a few videos of a green RS that show the price at 66,400 euro's. Assuming the Audi Group do most of their financials in euros; with the current exchange rate this equates to £56,752 plus all the extras... Well over £60k.... Maybe they think this is out of kilter with what they think the car is worth/we will pay.

The advised UK RRP base price of £50,615 for the coupe will currently generate circa 59,220 euros so 10% less than they are hoping for in Europe. This time last year they would have got 70,800 euros for the same deal. That's almost a 20% swing in projected revenues.... Multiplied across the whole range this is huge.

Perhaps they are banking on a stronger £ before committing to orders... :?:


----------



## RichP

datamonkey said:


> Yes but you're both forgetting the beautiful 20" TTRS wheels won't fit on an R8! :lol:


lol


----------



## powerplay

The exchange rate varies all the time and sometimes by well over 10% in the space of a few months, brexit or no brexit.

When the mk2 prices were announced they never delayed things depending on if the euro/pound rate fluctuated.

Once they committed to a price and printed the brochures there's no going back for n months/years - it's not a "tracker" RRP lol.

Any drop is going to be temporary and I'm damn sure there's enough margin in their profits to cater for all eventualities.


----------



## RichP

Dreams1966 said:


> There are no doubt a number of factors causing the delays re the RS... However, I can't help feeling that the Brexit vote/Bank of England actions and the subsequent weakening of sterling is a major one.
> 
> There are a few videos of a green RS that show the price at 66,400 euro's. Assuming the Audi Group do most of their financials in euros; with the current exchange rate this equates to £56,752 plus all the extras... Well over £60k.... Maybe they think this is out of kilter with what they think the car is worth/we will pay.
> 
> The advised UK RRP base price of £50,615 for the coupe will currently generate circa 59,220 euros so 10% less than they are hoping for in Europe. This time last year they would have got 70,800 euros for the same deal. That's almost a 20% swing in projected revenues.... Multiplied across the whole range this is huge.
> 
> Perhaps they are banking on a stronger £ before committing to orders... :?:


The £ could and probably will be unstable for years to come now. I don't think anyone has a clue what it's going to do let along Audi.

I suppose they'll need to get their best financial heads together and come up with a best guess along the lines of what we're willing to pay against an unstable pound.

The forecast for 2017 with all this Brexit is a decline in new car sales, so a smaller profit margin is better than none maybe...


----------



## Dreams1966

powerplay said:


> The exchange rate varies all the time and sometimes by well over 10% in the space of a few months, brexit or no brexit.
> 
> When the mk2 prices were announced they never delayed things depending on if the euro/pound rate fluctuated.
> 
> Once they committed to a price and printed the brochures there's no going back for n months/years - it's not a "tracker" RRP lol.
> 
> Any drop is going to be temporary and I'm damn sure there's enough margin in their profits to cater for all eventualities.


I agree, however with the current rate at pretty much a 5 year low, a slight delay in production could yield millions of extra euro's for them. With other factors behind the scenes I just feel that the financials are another reason for them 'not to rush.'


----------



## RichP

Dreams1966 said:


> I agree, however with the current rate at pretty much a 5 year low, a slight delay in production could yield millions of extra euro's for them. With other factors behind the scenes I just feel that the financials are another reason for them 'not to rush.'


Maybe, but then dragging it out can be detrimental. People get bored, frustrated and move on - well not unless it's a Ferrari or something.


----------



## ZephyR2

If the RS was ready to go I'm sure a bit of financial uncertainty in the UK would not stop them releasing it in Germany and the rest of Europe and elsewhere.

Either there's some problems with the engine, chassis / suspension or as mentioned before they have too many new models and facelifts coming thru at the same time.

Or maybe they're having difficulty getting the emissions fiddling software to work properly.


----------



## leopard

Lots of speculation going on here as if the car was made from some kind of ' Unobtanium '.It's a TT with a 2.5ltr engine :lol: There are models further up the range which make more money for Audi which no doubt take precedent,after all they're only expecting to sell ~ 50 units per year.

The most likely cause of the delay is the engine design which has probably come adrift somewhere along the line after testing.


----------



## RichP

leopard said:


> The most likely cause of the delay is the engine design which has probably come adrift somewhere along the line after testing.


Yeah I reckon it's that. As powerplay said, they must have enough margin to cater for ups and downs in economies, plus the TT RS isn't particularly essential in financial terms


----------



## tt3600

Finding it hard to believe the delay. Still says arriving late 2016 on the website.

Shmee150 is driving the TT RS next month so assuming we'll see reviews in October. He's currently test driving the TT Cup in preparation for the 7th race at Hockenheim.


----------



## powerplay

There have been cars around since early April. Maybe there's been some motoring journalist test drives already and they're making a few hurried tweaks following feedback :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Multijfj said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a twice R8 owner (one V8 and a V10) I can tell you that £55K would buy you a rather nice R8 that will hold its value better than any new TTRS is ever going to
> 
> 
> 
> It could also buy an Aston Martin, or a lovely 911 Turbo, or an F Type, or Ferrari 360, or a Nissan GTR etc.
> 
> Some are super cars, some have more power, but it's a thread about the TTRS.
> 
> I couldn't buy a 55k R8 because I don't have £55k sat in a bank. I can buy a TTRS because I can afford the car with PCP only, it's not all cut and dry one car or another. Basically PCP puts me in a car that by rights I can't afford.
Click to expand...

I can tell you as a 3 times new R8 owner you will lose your shirt compared to the TTRS.  
The depreciation of the R8 would be pay the RS completely.


----------



## mikef4uk

leopard said:


> The most likely cause of the delay is the engine design which has probably come adrift somewhere along the line after testing.


VW lines have been stationary due to some suppliers wanting compensation for the reduced number of parts being supplied due to the emission stuff, VW apparently refused compensation so the suppliers stopped supplying! maybe they have delayed the TTRS so they can concentrate on current models

http://www.ft.com/fastft/2016/08/23/vol ... suppliers/


----------



## mikef4uk

Toshiba said:


> Multijfj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a twice R8 owner (one V8 and a V10) I can tell you that £55K would buy you a rather nice R8 that will hold its value better than any new TTRS is ever going to
> 
> 
> 
> It could also buy an Aston Martin, or a lovely 911 Turbo, or an F Type, or Ferrari 360, or a Nissan GTR etc.
> 
> Some are super cars, some have more power, but it's a thread about the TTRS.
> 
> I couldn't buy a 55k R8 because I don't have £55k sat in a bank. I can buy a TTRS because I can afford the car with PCP only, it's not all cut and dry one car or another. Basically PCP puts me in a car that by rights I can't afford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you as a 3 times new R8 owner you will lose your shirt compared to the TTRS.
> The depreciation of the R8 would be pay the RS completely.
Click to expand...

I didnt say ''New'' I said £55K worth of R8

PCP is available on secondhand cars as well


----------



## Toshiba

Not disputing what you're saying, simply provided an alternate colour commentary... The reason they are called super cars is the cost.


----------



## mikef4uk

Toshiba said:


> Not disputing what you're saying, simply provided an alternate colour commentary... The reason they are called super cars is the cost.


Yeah, I hear what you are saying and as a 'daily' type car the TTRS would be the better bet (I also owned a TTRS in 2011) but for anyone thinking of buying a TTRS as a 'weekend' type of car £55K would buy an awful lot of 'other cars' as said (911 Turbo, Aston Martin, R8, GTR) that would eat far less depriciation grass than the TTRS.

Having said all that I am obviously lloking here because the TTRS has 'caught my eye'


----------



## leopard

mikef4uk said:


> £55K would buy an awful lot of 'other cars' as said (911 Turbo, Aston Martin, R8, GTR) that would eat far less depriciation grass than the TTRS.
> 
> Having said all that I am obviously lloking here because the TTRS has 'caught my eye'


You're right,but you might end up with 55K's worth of somebody's else's problem with eye watering maintenance costs thrown in for good measure.Takes a brave somebody to dip their toe...

The only advantage of the RS in this circumstance is the safety net of having a new car and a 3yr warranty.


----------



## mikef4uk

leopard said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> £55K would buy an awful lot of 'other cars' as said (911 Turbo, Aston Martin, R8, GTR) that would eat far less depriciation grass than the TTRS.
> 
> Having said all that I am obviously lloking here because the TTRS has 'caught my eye'
> 
> 
> 
> You're right,but you might end up with 55K's worth of somebody's else's problem with eye watering maintenance costs thrown in for good measure.Takes a brave somebody to dip their toe...
> 
> The only advantage of the RS in this circumstance is the safety net of having a new car and a 3yr warranty.
Click to expand...

Just buy from Audi approved then, I know thy're as bad as any other dealer but they do come with 12 months Audi warranty which has got to be better than most warranties out there


----------



## TTGazza

Back to the wheels part of the thread and I found this in an old "Car" magazine, it was one of the prototypes tested with the original announcement of the Mk 3 being on the way, the wheels are very R8 alike to me and shows there are, hopefully, other plans out there.


----------



## KevC

That's the TT420 concept from the 2014 Geneva Motor Show


----------



## leopard

TTGazza said:


> Back to the wheels part of the thread and I found this in an old "Car" magazine, it was one of the prototypes tested with the original announcement of the Mk 3 being on the way, the wheels are very R8 alike to me and shows there are, hopefully, other plans out there.


Pre Diesel Gate BS going by the date on the article and with overly optimistic power outputs.

You never know but I wouldn't hold your breath on the wheels.


----------



## RichP

You'd think the huge 420 sticker might provide some insight into the rather generous bph figures stated.

But yeah, I'll have one of those please, in white, the Plus 493bhp version thanks. Or maybe not


----------



## leopard

RichP said:


> You'd think the huge 420 sticker might provide some insight into the rather generous bph figures stated.
> 
> But yeah, I'll have one of those please, in white, the Plus 493bhp version thanks. Or maybe not


 :lol:

You got it.


----------



## F1_STAR

We all just need the engine out of the TT RS, then we all have one - without the Vauxhall Insignia style centre part wheels


----------



## datamonkey

TTGazza said:


> Back to the wheels part of the thread and I found this in an old "Car" magazine, it was one of the prototypes tested with the original announcement of the Mk 3 being on the way, the wheels are very R8 alike to me and shows there are, hopefully, other plans out there.


Unfortunately it seems were not getting the wheels from the 420, or the flared wheel arches, rear diffuser etc...


----------



## tt3600

Rear diffuser looks similar,


----------



## RichP

tt3600 said:


> Rear diffuser looks similar,


This old debate again...

Everything about the 420 plants it on the road in an aggressive and menacing stance. Stunning looking machine that makes the current TT RS look a little limp, especially with those retro modern, ill fitting abnormalities that Audi has the indignity to refer to as wheels.

The rear diffuser is actually very different, not only in style, but it protrudes from the rear much more than the TT RS, again giving it a more menacing look.


----------



## SpudZ

tt3600 said:


> Rear diffuser looks similar,


Looks like a TTS to me with the addition of a fixed spoiler, larger slip-ons, naff wheels & a pot of silver paint... :roll:

Edit: Just checked, got the silver diffuser surround, ditch the silver paint pot (I've kept the receipt) :-|


----------



## datamonkey

RichP said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rear diffuser looks similar,
> 
> 
> 
> This old debate again...
> 
> Everything about the 420 plants it on the road in an aggressive and menacing stance. Stunning looking machine that makes the current TT RS look a little limp, especially with those retro modern, ill fitting abnormalities that Audi has the indignity to refer to as wheels.
> 
> The rear diffuser is actually very different, not only in style, but it protrudes from the rear much more than the TT RS, again giving it a more menacing look.
Click to expand...

Agreed. Also like the air vents on the 420's rear...


----------



## RichP

datamonkey said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rear diffuser looks similar,
> 
> 
> 
> This old debate again...
> 
> Everything about the 420 plants it on the road in an aggressive and menacing stance. Stunning looking machine that makes the current TT RS look a little limp, especially with those retro modern, ill fitting abnormalities that Audi has the indignity to refer to as wheels.
> 
> The rear diffuser is actually very different, not only in style, but it protrudes from the rear much more than the TT RS, again giving it a more menacing look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. Also like the air vents on the 420's rear...
Click to expand...

Yeah, such a shame they couldn't have at least kept those. Really makes the rear stand out. Less production costs I suppose....


----------



## sherry13

Someone's Instagram made me chuckle earlier:










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Templar

The rear bumper is totally different and the diffuser is only a nod to the 420. The alleged release version is watered down and cheap looking compared to the designers outlook on what it should be for the RS. Rectangle and oval just don't go particularly well in my opinion either.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Getting a bad feeling about this.


----------



## F1_STAR

IMO Audi haven't pushed the boat out to make the TTRS really stand out from the standard MK3. Kind of lacking that ''wow factor''.

It should have looked like the 420 or similar... Body is virtually the same as the standard bar the front and rear bumpers... Not enough to justify the price tag.. Yes, OK, so I guess the 2.5 L 5 pot engine is why the premium will be high, but it should have the aggressive looks to go with it. The way it looks from the video footage, it certainly lacks that. Given how slow the MK3 started selling, then sped up with the help of Audi finance contributions, I guess potential customers will be waiting for discounts... Time will tell if I'm right or not...


----------



## datamonkey

F1_STAR said:


> IMO Audi haven't pushed the boat out to make the TTRS really stand out from the standard MK3. Kind of lacking that ''wow factor''.
> 
> It should have looked like the 420 or similar... Body is virtually the same as the standard bar the front and rear bumpers... Not enough to justify the price tag.. Yes, OK, so I guess the 2.5 L 5 pot engine is why the premium will be high, but it should have the aggressive looks to go with it. The way it looks from the video footage, it certainly lacks that. Given how slow the MK3 started selling, then sped up with the help of Audi finance contributions, I guess potential customers will be waiting for discounts... Time will tell if I'm right or not...


If Audi did give us the 420 as the RS then I certainly think they would sell more without a doubt. I know I'd be placing my order anyway and I'm sure a few others here would be biting too.

They said the reason we aren't getting the wider arches is because it's not "financially viable", though I don't know why it was viable for other RS models and not the TT...?

Overall I still do like the RS but can't help feel it's a massively missed opportunity to make something really special which is exactly what the RS should be.


----------



## leopard

datamonkey said:


> F1_STAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO Audi haven't pushed the boat out to make the TTRS really stand out from the standard MK3. Kind of lacking that ''wow factor''.
> 
> It should have looked like the 420 or similar... Body is virtually the same as the standard bar the front and rear bumpers... Not enough to justify the price tag.. Yes, OK, so I guess the 2.5 L 5 pot engine is why the premium will be high, but it should have the aggressive looks to go with it. The way it looks from the video footage, it certainly lacks that. Given how slow the MK3 started selling, then sped up with the help of Audi finance contributions, I guess potential customers will be waiting for discounts... Time will tell if I'm right or not...
> 
> 
> 
> If Audi did give us the 420 as the RS then I certainly think they would sell more without a doubt. I know I'd be placing my order anyway and I'm sure a few others here would be biting too.
> 
> They said the reason we aren't getting the wider arches is because it's not "financially viable", though I don't know why it was viable for other RS models and not the TT...?
> 
> Overall I still do like the RS but can't help feel it's a massively missed opportunity to make something really special which is exactly what the RS should be.
Click to expand...

I don't expect Audi will invest too heavily in a pumped up TT when they've got the R6 coming along soon and the R8,especially if it may tread on the toes of its more expensive siblings and cut profits.

This is why it was reported a while ago that the estimated take up for the RS was going to be approximately 50 units/annum.


----------



## Rev

The R6 is probably going to be at least start at £65-70k though isn't it? I mean the R8 starts at £120k.

Not sure I would have really wanted the RS to have the wide arches from the 420, the TT feels quite wide already, and the arches aren't that noticable... but the rest of it, like the wheels, skirts, diffuser, bumpers look much better than the RS.


----------



## Toshiba

RS is just a trim model for the TT, its not a floor up race track development project..


----------



## F1_STAR

Well perhaps they have bitten off more they can chew. Yes, they could have made this car more sportier/aggressive looking and more pleasing to the eye - however I think some owners may add there own touches to the car instead.

If anything in terms of the TTRS looks, it's kind of a mild face lift of the standard, which is barely two years old now. On the performance side, yes I'm sure by looking at the official figures that it will be a very fast car with the lighter engine pumping out that kind of power.

To the ones who do decide to buy it, I wish them all the best!

Are you getting one Toshiba?


----------



## Toshiba

No, I'm not getting a RS this time around.
I have the R8 for compensation. I am currently looking at 'other' options which may involve the TTS going, but it could be the wife has it and her car goes instead.


----------



## tt3600

I'd get one if l could order it :roll:


----------



## RichP

leopard said:


> I don't expect Audi will invest too heavily in a pumped up TT when they've got the R6 coming along soon and the R8,especially if it may tread on the toes of its more expensive siblings and cut profits.
> 
> This is why it was reported a while ago that the estimated take up for the RS was going to be approximately 50 units/annum.


I can understand them not wanting to invest too heavily, so granted the wider arches are out. But simply a more aggressive rear bumper and side skirts would have transformed it, and it wouldn't break the bank.

Perhaps that's why they are only going to sell 50 units because it looks just like a TTS.

If it looked at least closer in style to the 420 rather than the TTS, then I would be more than happy to become 2% of their annual RS sales.


----------



## RockKramer

RichP said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect Audi will invest too heavily in a pumped up TT when they've got the R6 coming along soon and the R8,especially if it may tread on the toes of its more expensive siblings and cut profits.
> 
> This is why it was reported a while ago that the estimated take up for the RS was going to be approximately 50 units/annum.
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand them not wanting to invest too heavily, so granted the wider arches are out. But simply a more aggressive rear bumper and side skirts would have transformed it, and it wouldn't break the bank.
> 
> Perhaps that's why they are only going to sell 50 units because it looks just like a TTS.
> 
> If it looked at least closer in style to the 420 rather than the TTS, then I would be more than happy to become 2% of their annual RS sales.
Click to expand...

Be it Audi, BMW, Merc... It's fairly much standard procedure. The top sports models don't like wildly different to models lower down the range to the less well informed. The MK TTS & RS didn't look _that_ different. Then there were the specials with with Rotors and fixed spoilers.

Those who know cars will know the new RS when they see it... To everyone else it will be just another TT.
As Toshiba said, it's a trim level. Audi just aren't going to produce a unique body for a limited production RS version of a main model that already sells in relatively small numbers. If they did it would be even more expensive. Forum members are already twitchy about the likely launch price of the RS.


----------



## csbear

RockKramer said:


> Be it Audi, BMW, Merc... It's fairly much standard procedure. The top sports models don't like wildly different to models lower down the range to the less well informed. The MK TTS & RS didn't look _that_ different. Then there were the specials with with Rotors and fixed spoilers.
> 
> Those who know cars will know the new RS when they see it... To everyone else it will be just another TT.


Yup, I had a Porsche GT4 and if you remove that rear wing, it essentially looks like a slightly lowered Cayman S/GTS. There are a few other aero and aesthetic changes, but no major body changes... Ie, wider fenders, etc

The key word that follows the 420..."concept."


----------



## RockKramer

csbear said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be it Audi, BMW, Merc... It's fairly much standard procedure. The top sports models don't like wildly different to models lower down the range to the less well informed. The MK TTS & RS didn't look _that_ different. Then there were the specials with with Rotors and fixed spoilers.
> 
> Those who know cars will know the new RS when they see it... To everyone else it will be just another TT.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I had a Porsche GT4 and if you remove that rear wing, it essentially looks like a slightly lowered Cayman S/GTS. There are a few other aero and aesthetic changes, but no major body changes... Ie, wider fenders, etc
> 
> The key word that follows the 420..."concept."
Click to expand...

Exactly but you know where the real work and money went below the surface of the GT4
All will become clear when Audi see fit to name the RS price.

Out of curiosity, you say had a GT4... Why did you sell it, the rocketing values, not used enough, to focused or just fancied a change?


----------



## RichP

RockKramer said:


> Be it Audi, BMW, Merc... It's fairly much standard procedure. The top sports models don't like wildly different to models lower down the range to the less well informed. The MK TTS & RS didn't look _that_ different. Then there were the specials with with Rotors and fixed spoilers.
> 
> Those who know cars will know the new RS when they see it... To everyone else it will be just another TT.
> As Toshiba said, it's a trim level. Audi just aren't going to produce a unique body for a limited production RS version of a main model that already sells in relatively small numbers. If they did it would be even more expensive. Forum members are already twitchy about the likely launch price of the RS.


I'd probably be inclined to agree if it wasn't for Audi offering side sill extensions and flared arches on certain other RS models.


----------



## csbear

RockKramer said:


> Exactly but you know where the real work and money went below the surface of the GT4
> All will become clear when Audi see fit to name the RS price.
> 
> Out of curiosity, you say had a GT4... Why did you sell it, the rocketing values, not used enough, to focused or just fancied a change?


Good point... The GT4 is an amazing driver's car due to what Porsche did underneath.

Unfortunately, due to my wife and I moving to downtown Philadelphia because of a sudden job change (I'm in the US), it was getting difficult to drive it. Philly roads are terrible...

We are moving again to the suburbs within the year, but this time I am looking to get something less expensive as we are looking to buy a home.

But the GT4 itself is a magnificent car, sad to see it go...


----------



## RockKramer

csbear said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly but you know where the real work and money went below the surface of the GT4
> All will become clear when Audi see fit to name the RS price.
> 
> Out of curiosity, you say had a GT4... Why did you sell it, the rocketing values, not used enough, to focused or just fancied a change?
> 
> 
> 
> Good point... The GT4 is an amazing driver's car due to what Porsche did underneath.
> 
> Unfortunately, due to my wife and I moving to downtown Philadelphia because of a sudden job change (I'm in the US), it was getting difficult to drive it. Philly roads are terrible...
> 
> We are moving again to the suburbs within the year, but this time I am looking to get something less expensive as we are looking to buy a home.
> 
> But the GT4 itself is a magnificent car, sad to see it go...
Click to expand...

Nightmare... Needs must and compromises eh. I love my Cayman S but can only imagine what the GT4 is like.
Back on topic, I'm not in the market for a TT, been there, done that but I really hope the RS finally becomes a proper drivers car and not just a very fast tech laden car. Maybe the delay is Audi spending a little more time working on the handling and involvement. The 718 Cayman has up the is game in that area but obviously dropped the ball a little in the aural feedback stakes.


----------



## Dash

The mark up on the RS over the S seems a lot for the noise. What I paid for my MK2 RS was the same money I was looking to spend on a S, albeit slightly older with more miles - but the gap wasn't big.

If the depreciation follows the MK2 then the loss on the RS is going to be pretty high for the sake of, admittedly addictive, noise.

I'm not entirely sure how I feel. I much prefer the look of the MK3 over the MK2, but the RS just doesn't seem to wow me, I guess it's the mix of the wheels looking out of place and the fact that I have seen the 420. Kept the rotas or even the MK3 S 20" wheels and never shown us the 420 and everybody would be raving about this car.


----------



## datamonkey

csbear said:


> The key word that follows the 420..."concept."


Very true though maybe they should change their terminology to something like the 420 "dream destroyer" instead!


----------



## RichP

Dash said:


> I'm not entirely sure how I feel. I much prefer the look of the MK3 over the MK2, but the RS just doesn't seem to wow me, I guess it's the mix of the wheels looking out of place and the fact that I have seen the 420. Kept the rotas or even the MK3 S 20" wheels and never shown us the 420 and everybody would be raving about this car.


I think you're pretty much spot on there.

The MK2 TT was rather plain compared to the MK3, which means the MK2 RS had a somewhat wow factor over the regulars.

So I reckon with the MK3 TT looking already great, the RS version has gotten a little lost and looks a little desperate with its shiny plastics and pretentious wheels.


----------



## RichP

csbear said:


> The key word that follows the 420..."concept."


By following that principle, the TT would never have been made into a production model at all, as it is indeed derived from a concept car.


----------



## sherry13

RichP said:


> csbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> The key word that follows the 420..."concept."
> 
> 
> 
> By following that principle, the TT would never have been made into a production model at all, as it is indeed derived from a concept car.
Click to expand...

The 420 was a concept based on an existing car. The mark 3 TT RS is following the exact same RS formula as every other Audi RS. It was never going to be a 420 and the 420 was never going to be a new Audi, RS or otherwise. I said at the time that it was a folly that would just irritate RS buyers.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Multijfj

Just been for an experience day in the 718 Cayman S.

There is ZERO chance of me buying a TTRS after that !


----------



## RichP

sherry13 said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> The key word that follows the 420..."concept."
> 
> 
> 
> By following that principle, the TT would never have been made into a production model at all, as it is indeed derived from a concept car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 420 was a concept based on an existing car. The mark 3 TT RS is following the exact same RS formula as every other Audi RS. It was never going to be a 420 and the 420 was never going to be a new Audi, RS or otherwise. I said at the time that it was a folly that would just irritate RS buyers.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

Yes yes yes I know it is a concept car, yes I know Audi are following their formula yes yes yes.
I just think the current RS needs a bit more.
Just a little bit, but a little bit more...


----------



## Nin Din Din

Multijfj said:


> Just been for an experience day in the 718 Cayman S.
> 
> There is ZERO chance of me buying a TTRS after that !


The 718 Cayman S would be my choice as well. However, as this will be my DD, I prefer AWD.

Cheer up you guys. You'll have the RS soon. I have to wait another year before it hits our shore.  In the meantime, I look forward to reading your reviews.

Pete


----------



## RockKramer

Multijfj said:


> Just been for an experience day in the 718 Cayman S.
> 
> There is ZERO chance of me buying a TTRS after that !


Oooh, that'll stir things up.


----------



## csbear

Well... I would say the 718 S, although an admirable performer, is getting a lot of hate on the Porsche forums due to its turbo 4. These new Cayman/Boxsters are going to take big hits in their values and I feel are just a stop-gap before the cars becoming fully electric.

I've never seen a Porsche take so much criticism of late than the new 718... The media as well as current 981 and 987 owners are bashing the 718 big time. Whenever a car reviewer says the car has lost its soul, that pretty much is the worst thing you can say about it. And that loss of "soul" is becoming a common critique against the 718.

At the end of the day you buy what pleases you; however, I've got a bad feeling on the 718 sales... But we'll see... The Cayman is one of my favorite cars...ever. I just want the best for it. 

And to get back on topic, I would have loved for the RS to be more 420-ish, but honestly, in all our hearts, each one of us knew it wasn't happening. Conservative design choices rule the day. Just look at all the grey, black, white, and silver sedans and SUVs that flood American streets today. It's depressing... 

Also, I was just walking the dogs outside, and saw a TTS slightly lowered with a tasteful rear wing on our streets. It just reminded me how much I want to see the new RS in the metal and that I am still very interested in the car. The TT in general is not a common car you see on the US east coast to begin with.


----------



## RockKramer

csbear said:


> Well... I would say the 718 S, although an admirable performer, is getting a lot of hate on the Porsche forums due to its turbo 4. These new Cayman/Boxsters are going to take big hits in their values and I feel are just a stop-gap before the cars becoming fully electric.
> 
> I've never seen a Porsche take so much criticism of late than the new 718... The media as well as current 981 and 987 owners are bashing the 718 big time. Whenever a car reviewer says the car has lost its soul, that pretty much is the worst thing you can say about it. And that loss of "soul" is becoming a common critique against the 718.
> 
> At the end of the day you buy what pleases you; however, I've got a bad feeling on the 718 sales... But we'll see... The Cayman is one of my favorite cars...ever. I just want the best for it.
> 
> And to get back on topic, I would have loved for the RS to be more 420-ish, but honestly, in all our hearts, each one of us knew it wasn't happening. Conservative design choices rule the day. Just look at all the grey, black, white, and silver sedans and SUVs that flood American streets today. It's depressing...
> 
> Also, I was just walking the dogs outside, and saw a TTS slightly lowered with a tasteful rear wing on our streets. It just reminded me how much I want to see the new RS in the metal and that I am still very interested in the car. The TT in general is not a common car you see on the US east coast to begin with.


On the Porsche forums there is plenty of descent from the purists, much like the MK1 boys on here when the MK2 TT came out.
It's not a proper Porsche, no flat 6, sounds [email protected], I'm not paying £50k+ for a 4 banger... Ooh that sounds familiar 
But... That's the purist, plenty are trading in the 981s for the extra low down grunt of the turbo, they don't think it sounds so bad or because they simple buy new every 3yrs. Some have said they have no interest in how the car sounds, its just speed and looks that concern them. And of course people new to Porsche won't have a clue about what went before. They'll loose some purist but gain newbies. Money is money 
And it's the same with Audi, they'll be plenty who will buy the TT for its looks and tech who'd didn't care much for the MK1 or 2 and won't care how it handles or sounds.


----------



## sherry13

I enjoyed the Cayman S , but didn't think it was spectacularly different to the TTS - it was lower, marginally grippier and sounded better (but not as good as previous models, hence the uproar) and it felt like a proper sports car. In fact, it even smelt like a proper sports car! But it wasn't the final say in handling etc etc that people seem to wax lyrical about (or rather, suggest the TT isn't in comparison). Porsche are on damage limitation mode and one of the guys who went to the recent Car Magazine shoot was airbrushed out of the whole thing, presumably because he wasn't keen on it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RockKramer

sherry13 said:


> I enjoyed the Cayman S , but didn't think it was spectacularly different to the TTS - it was lower, marginally grippier and sounded better (but not as good as previous models, hence the uproar) and it felt like a proper sports car. In fact, it even smelt like a proper sports car! But it wasn't the final say in handling etc etc that people seem to wax lyrical about (or rather, suggest the TT isn't in comparison). Porsche are on damage limitation mode and one of the guys who went to the recent Car Magazine shoot was airbrushed out of the whole thing, presumably because he wasn't keen on it.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I don't know, I haven't driven the 718 but I had the previous TTS and test drove the current TTS. They are probably faster cars than my 981 S more effective on a wet road but speed for the sake of it has never done it for me. As a pure sports car neither TTS comes close though as I've said before as an allrounder the TT is a better car if you need practicality. That's the TTs real strong point. The overwhelming majority of 718 Cayman reviews have said in spite of the flat 4Ts lack of drama the car is still by far thee best sports car for the money.

There's a guy a few posts back who said after driving the 718 Cayman he's not interested in the RS. It would be interesting to read his take on it, what led him to his conclusion....?


----------



## sherry13

He also hasn't tested the RS (for obvious reasons!). I didn't think there was a massive difference between the TTS and the Cayman S except the badge and my ultimate analysis (page 82 of Sept Car Magazine LOL) which is that the TTS is a day to day sporty car, the Cayman S is a day to day sportscar (catchy innit?!) But what the TTRS will be is.... who knows? By the way, for those who say it looks the same as the TTS, i thought the same until I saw it in the flesh - it is so recognisably an RS and looks stunning. But that is to my eyes as someone who now knows the brand quite well. If you are worried about whether Mrs Miggins from the pie shop can tell the difference, then you're screwed.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RockKramer

sherry13 said:


> He also hasn't tested the RS (for obvious reasons!). I didn't think there was a massive difference between the TTS and the Cayman S except the badge and my ultimate analysis (page 82 of Sept Car Magazine LOL) which is that the TTS is a day to day sporty car, the Cayman S is a day to day sportscar (catchy innit?!) But what the TTRS will be is.... who knows? By the way, for those who say it looks the same as the TTS, i thought the same until I saw it in the flesh - it is so recognisably an RS and looks stunning. But that is to my eyes as someone who now knows the brand quite well. If you are worried about whether Mrs Miggins from the pie shop can tell the difference, then you're screwed.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Oh there's a massive difference in the way the 2 go about their businesses...
And yes, I was surprised too that he'd written off the RS without driving it first. I waited for the TTS to come out and drive it before deciding to jump ship. I'll say again, as I don't want people to think I'm anti-TT, I hope Audi deliver with the RS. We all know it will be silly fast, faster than the new Cayman S but faster and noise won't automatically make the better drivers car.

Page 82? I'll have to check that out in my lunch break


----------



## csbear

RockKramer said:


> On the Porsche forums there is plenty of descent from the purists, much like the MK1 boys on here when the MK2 TT came out.
> It's not a proper Porsche, no flat 6, sounds [email protected], I'm not paying £50k+ for a 4 banger... Ooh that sounds familiar
> But... That's the purist, plenty are trading in the 981s for the extra low down grunt of the turbo, they don't think it sounds so bad or because they simple buy new every 3yrs. Some have said they have no interest in how the car sounds, its just speed and looks that concern them. And of course people new to Porsche won't have a clue about what went before. They'll loose some purist but gain newbies. Money is money
> And it's the same with Audi, they'll be plenty who will buy the TT for its looks and tech who'd didn't care much for the MK1 or 2 and won't care how it handles or sounds.


Very true... I am looking from a purists perspective. Going back to my original post, I mentioned that most car buyers are not purists and to them the car being fast and having the Porsche logo is enough to bring in the money. I definitely agree with that. 
"Out with the old, in with the new," is an adage that really works in the business world.


----------



## Skygod

Provided the new block in the RS is up to the task the new car will be epic to tune. Will have a look at one when it gets to my dealer.


----------



## datamonkey

Skygod said:


> Provided the new block in the RS is up to the task the new car will be epic to tune. Will have a look at one when it gets to my dealer.


I know aluminium is lighter than the old block but is it stronger too?


----------



## powerplay

datamonkey said:


> Skygod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Provided the new block in the RS is up to the task the new car will be epic to tune. Will have a look at one when it gets to my dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> I know aluminium is lighter than the old block but is it stronger too?
Click to expand...

The Nissan R35 GT-R uses an Aly block, I don't think we need be too concerned


----------



## Multijfj

csbear said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Out with the old, in with the new," is an adage that really works in the business world.
Click to expand...

iPhone 7 no headphone jack !

Basically same concept haha


----------



## Piker Mark

Multijfj said:


> Just been for an experience day in the 718 Cayman S.
> 
> There is ZERO chance of me buying a TTRS after that !


I've had a short amount of time in the new Porsche and must say, I was very impressed. It was close to perfect, well in driving terms anyway. I think looks too... But if you have not driven the new RS, I really don't know how you can say that. The TT RS will faster, have a better interior (IMO anyway), will be more practical and will definitely make a decent noise (got to say I agree with the comments about the sound from that Cayman)... plus the price difference... may not be as straight cut a decision as you think. I need a daily driver and some decent boot space, which rules out the Cayman for me, but never say never. At least the Porsche doesn't come with such awful alloys. Had to say it :lol:


----------



## dink

Piker Mark said:


> Multijfj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been for an experience day in the 718 Cayman S.
> 
> There is ZERO chance of me buying a TTRS after that !
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a short amount of time in the new Porsche and must say, I was very impressed. It was close to perfect, well in driving terms anyway. I think looks too... But if you have not driven the new RS, I really don't know how you can say that. The TT RS will faster, have a better interior (IMO anyway), will be more practical and will definitely make a decent noise (got to say I agree with the comments about the sound from that Cayman)... plus the price difference... may not be as straight cut a decision as you think. I need a daily driver and some decent boot space, which rules out the Cayman for me, but never say never. At least the Porsche doesn't come with such awful alloys. Had to say it :lol:
Click to expand...

I guess it depends what you are using the boot for, but for me my cayman s had a good deal of boot space. I used it for many weekends away. If you are trying to fit in a 50" TV you are out of luck. Though I found with having a front boot and rear boot, there was lots of storage when you just needed space for shopping, holdalls, etc. The front boot holds a surprising amount of gear.
For a daily driver it worked for me.
As one of the porsche sales guy said to me when i told him i ordered a tts and was going to get a different caymanS, his response was simply 'well, the cayman is a sports car' which kind of took me back at the time. Though thinking about it, hes totally correct.
I cant imagine a TTS with an improved engine coming close to a caymanS (in terms of driving experience). One is a midengine sports car with close to perfect balance and feedback & the other is a coupe from a saloon/business car provider with 4wd so its 0-60 numbers in a straight line look good. Put either around a corner & the difference will be obvious (even just in terms of driver feedback of how much grip you have left). Prob a reason why the TT wins 'coupe' of the year and the cayman wins many sports car acoolades & is often up against exotics in Evo mags end of year reviews. Its the reason Porsche exists, being one of the best driving experiences (holding off attacks for decades from ferrari/etc were its about the exoticness).


----------



## RockKramer

Piker Mark said:


> Multijfj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been for an experience day in the 718 Cayman S.
> 
> There is ZERO chance of me buying a TTRS after that !
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a short amount of time in the new Porsche and must say, I was very impressed. It was close to perfect, well in driving terms anyway. I think looks too... But if you have not driven the new RS, I really don't know how you can say that. The TT RS will faster, have a better interior (IMO anyway), will be more practical and will definitely make a decent noise (got to say I agree with the comments about the sound from that Cayman)... plus the price difference... may not be as straight cut a decision as you think. I need a daily driver and some decent boot space, which rules out the Cayman for me, but never say never. At least the Porsche doesn't come with such awful alloys. Had to say it :lol:
Click to expand...

And you've laid out the the key differences and your priorities and practicalities. As an all rounder the RS is going to tick many boxes for you. I think we can safely say if he's sold on the 718 CS he doesn't require the same practicality. He'd also know the RS is going to be faster, I'd concede the interior is more appealing but it's not like he'd be slumming it in a Cayman. If it's about the driving experience the RS is going to have improve in a major way, not just be faster, to out handle the Cayman. Going by the TTS that's going to be a tall order. Hence me in a 981 CS. 
Will he wait for the RS? The 718 can be order now!


----------



## VerTTigo

Sorry but if it was my money then the cayman would be the last choice between some sporty cars.

If i want a coupe that can carry my kids i would choose the TTRS. And the 5 cyl sounds much better than the 4 in the new Cayman.
But... if space doesn't matter to me and i want a real sports car,s and a Porsche badge, then... i would choose a used 911. And it comes with a 6 cylinder screamer in the back.

So i don't really see a scenario where the 4 cyl Cayman would fit properly. Maybe before, when it had a 6 pot the appeal was greater, but now, sorry a Cayman doesn't make much sense.

And please, lets not start a comparison between the Cayman and the 911. One is automotive legend, and the other is, well, a Cayman. Great car, but no legend.


----------



## Toshiba

VerTTigo said:


> Sorry but if it was my money then the cayman would be the last choice between some sporty cars.
> 
> If i want a coupe that can carry my kids i would choose the TTRS. And the 5 cyl sounds much better than the 4 in the new Cayman.
> But... if space doesn't matter to me and i want a real sports car,s and a Porsche badge, then... i would choose a used 911. And


Or a RS3, RSQ3 or even better; and as you alluded to - 911 C4.


----------



## RockKramer

And that's the beauty of individual wants, needs and the choices available.
The RS will suit your needs perfectly. The Cayman not. The Cayman 981 suits mine perfectly... I don't have kids, as pointed out there is plenty of storage for my needs and it's one hell of a fun cars, sounds amazing. For commuting I have an old Golf, not the way some would do it but it works for me. 911, yes it's a classic. Legendary. I wouldn't want one though. They just don't do it for me. If it's was a choice between the RS & a 718, I'd take the Porka. From the ground up, a proper mid engined sports car. Fortunately for me I have the noisy one.
As a car enthusiast and former TTS owner I'm still itching to see how good the RS is and get a test drive. Audi have raised expectations


----------



## VerTTigo

Toshiba said:


> VerTTigo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but if it was my money then the cayman would be the last choice between some sporty cars.
> 
> If i want a coupe that can carry my kids i would choose the TTRS. And the 5 cyl sounds much better than the 4 in the new Cayman.
> But... if space doesn't matter to me and i want a real sports car,s and a Porsche badge, then... i would choose a used 911. And
> 
> 
> 
> Or a RS3, RSQ3 or even better; and as you alluded to - 911 C4.
Click to expand...

Oh my, again... if i want a sports car, EVEN if i dont need a backseat, i would choose a used 911, not a Cayman, if i really want a Porsche. Now if i need a back seat, then the RS is a no brainer, and the choice is made easier now that is between a 5 pot and 4 pot engine. 
So i dont see the point in a Cayman. And maybe i am not alone, its no big seller...


----------



## RockKramer

VerTTigo said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VerTTigo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but if it was my money then the cayman would be the last choice between some sporty cars.
> 
> If i want a coupe that can carry my kids i would choose the TTRS. And the 5 cyl sounds much better than the 4 in the new Cayman.
> But... if space doesn't matter to me and i want a real sports car,s and a Porsche badge, then... i would choose a used 911. And
> 
> 
> 
> Or a RS3, RSQ3 or even better; and as you alluded to - 911 C4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, again... if i want a sports car, EVEN if i dont need a backseat, i would choose a used 911, not a Cayman, if i really want a Porsche. Now if i need a back seat, then the RS is a no brainer, and the choice is made easier now that is between a 5 pot and 4 pot engine.
> So i dont see the point in a Cayman. And maybe i am not alone, its no big seller...
Click to expand...

Yes we know what YOU would want. And that's cool. There's no right or wrong, there's just personal choice and preference. 
No one is tell you not to get the RS or it's a big mistake. If you want a Porsche, a 911 it is. Or me. No, Tosh and RS3/RSQ3, whatever... It's just forum chat. The sun comes up tomorrow, it's another day... It doesn't matter.
Oh, there's a waiting list for the Cayman so it's selling


----------



## csbear

VerTTigo said:


> Sorry but if it was my money then the cayman would be the last choice between some sporty cars.
> If i want a coupe that can carry my kids i would choose the TTRS. And the 5 cyl sounds much better than the 4 in the new Cayman.
> But... if space doesn't matter to me and i want a real sports car,s and a Porsche badge, then... i would choose a used 911. And it comes with a 6 cylinder screamer in the back.
> So i don't really see a scenario where the 4 cyl Cayman would fit properly. Maybe before, when it had a 6 pot the appeal was greater, but now, sorry a Cayman doesn't make much sense.
> And please, lets not start a comparison between the Cayman and the 911. One is automotive legend, and the other is, well, a Cayman. Great car, but no legend.


The 981 Cayman is one of the best drivers cars ever made and the best chassis Porsche currently makes (718 has some improvements as well). If we are just talking engine placement, weight, and chassis, the Cayman trumps the 911. In fact, the 911 has become more of a GT car and less of a proper sports car like the Cayman. The Cayman is the 911 of old... As time goes on, with enthusiasts, the 981 is going to become a legend itself.

I do agree though... The new turbo 4 in the 718 is a good reason to consider a used 911 (mainly due to engine).

But nothing scares Porsche bean counters more than a Cayman with a powerful 6 cylinder. It's the reason the GT4 sold so well and sells at such a high mark up. Porsche engineers even made the gearing long on the GT4 to somewhat lessen it's capabilities. Anything to not step on the toes of a legend...

I have driven both the GT4 and my brothers 991 GTS a bunch. Both high-end versions of the two models in question. To me, the Cayman is the slightly better driver. The 911 GTS does have one advantage (disadvantage?) over the GT4... Back seats....and that's about it.


----------



## RockKramer

We think what we think and can go back n forth about what's best, RS or Cayman, and why but...
1, the RS hasn't been released yet and 2, this is a TT forum... We've high jacked the thread... Best leave it there and return to RS talk.


----------



## R_TTS

dink said:


> One is a midengine sports car with close to perfect balance and feedback & the other is a coupe from a saloon/business car provider with 4wd so its 0-60 numbers in a straight line look good.


I think this is definitley true of the TTS. The 0-60 time flatters the engine's all round performance. I suspect it will be the same with the TTRS, making the difference between it and a 718 S on paper much less in the real world.


----------



## Toshiba

0-60 is a very small measure of how "good or bad" a car is...
Yep TTS/RS are quick to 60, but... lots of buts... and Audi TT 60k :lol:

The RS should be sitting at the TTS price point. 
For me, it's real simple (regardless that I'm happy to spend 130k on a car) the RS TT is just not VFM at the price it will be sold at. I would say, just because i don't see the value in the model others wont. I could find 20 cars to spend that amount of money on better and have more driving fun/enjoyment at the same time.

AUK will prob send me one to play with for a week now and i'll end-up buying one


----------



## powerplay

I don't think "value for money" is a phrase that can be accurately used when buying a car, particularly one from the apparent prestige marques.

With all this talk about the new 718 Caymen I couldn't resist building my ideal (but sensible) Cayman on the Porsche website. Forgetting all the ridiculous carbon, ally trim options etc, I easily reached 65k with just the kit you'd expect to have in a top sports car. If I wanted my seatbelt to match the body colour then that's something like £180. £180 for a few feet of fabric. I can buy a 50in telly for about the same :lol: :lol:


----------



## RockKramer

powerplay said:


> I don't think "value for money" is a phrase that can be accurately used when buying a car, particularly one from the apparent prestige marques.
> 
> With all this talk about the new 718 Caymen I couldn't resist building my ideal (but sensible) Cayman on the Porsche website. Forgetting all the ridiculous carbon, ally trim options etc, I easily reached 65k with just the kit you'd expect to have in a top sports car. If I wanted my seatbelt to match the body colour then that's something like £180. £180 for a few feet of fabric. I can buy a 50in telly for about the same :lol: :lol:


Yep the stuff Porsche will sell you for silly prices can soon add 30% to the base. People are even deliberating over whether to spec certain options they themselves wouldn't want or use as they would make the car easier to move on when the time comes. Highly optioned cars to make a lot more sense, better VFM, to the 2nd owner. Me 
£180 for a pair of seat belts, makes no sense at all. At least Audi haven't gone _that_ far. I don't think the brand is strong enough/customers gullible, posey enough to splash their cash so frivolously.


----------



## mikef4uk

The 'problem' with the TT is not that its not a sports car, I guess in TTS and TTRS guise it could be (I have owned both) it's the fact that the TT also comes in 180 hp Diesel and Petrol front wheel drive models, can you imagine for one minute Porsche making a Diesel Cayman with front wheel drive?

I test drove a Cayman GTS PDK, it's balance and poise on the road puts it in the same category for 'feel' as many supercars 3 or 4 times its price, a TT cannot and will never compete with that,

I would have bought the car there and then as we had already done 80% of the price haggling over the phone, until the salesman dropped the bomb shell that they couldnt replace the car and the head of sales had raised the price to £2K over list, which was a long long way from the £2K under the asking price (not list) that was agreed before I started the drive from Chester to Birmingham

I then placed a letter of intent into Porsche to purchase a GT4, I was second on their list, until that was the car was announced and I was asked to go in and put my £10K deposit down................''oh and by the way some regular customers have since shown interest and we have placed them above you, your car will be about 18months away''

To which my reply was 'shove it'..................big mistake as it turned out


----------



## datamonkey

Don't know why but I've never really been drawn to the design of the Cayman. Do like the 911 though...


----------



## RockKramer

mikef4uk said:


> The 'problem' with the TT is not that its not a sports car, I guess in TTS and TTRS guise it could be (I have owned both) it's the fact that the TT also comes in 180 hp Diesel and Petrol front wheel drive models, can you imagine for one minute Porsche making a Diesel Cayman with front wheel drive?
> 
> I test drove a Cayman GTS PDK, it's balance and poise on the road puts it in the same category for 'feel' as many supercars 3 or 4 times its price, a TT cannot and will never compete with that,
> 
> I would have bought the car there and then as we had already done 80% of the price haggling over the phone, until the salesman dropped the bomb shell that they couldnt replace the car and the head of sales had raised the price to £2K over list, which was a long long way from the £2K under the asking price (not list) that was agreed before I started the drive from Chester to Birmingham
> 
> I then placed a letter of intent into Porsche to purchase a GT4, I was second on their list, until that was the car was announced and I was asked to go in and put my £10K deposit down................''oh and by the way some regular customers have since shown interest and we have placed them above you, your car will be about 18months away''
> 
> To which my reply was 'shove it'..................big mistake as it turned out


Fairly much my thoughts on the TT and I've had 3.
The problem with Porsche now is the real special drivers cars, the GT cars, are reserved for customers who've bought a number of new cars from them. They get first refusal. As you found, your money is good enough but even if you're the first with your wedge on the table, you're still at the back of the queue. You lost out big style, a £65k GT4 is now 100k previously enjoy. A £135k 911R, now what 400k. Unless you are minted or Porsche through and through you have no hope of getting in on the ground floor.


----------



## VerTTigo

RockKramer said:


> Yes we know what YOU would want. And that's cool. There's no right or wrong, there's just personal choice and preference.
> No one is tell you not to get the RS or it's a big mistake. If you want a Porsche, a 911 it is. Or me. No, Tosh and RS3/RSQ3, whatever... It's just forum chat. The sun comes up tomorrow, it's another day... It doesn't matter.
> Oh, there's a waiting list for the Cayman so it's selling


Attention, fanboy alert. 
Sorry mate, i made my point, get over it. Of course i speak for myself.
And sorry again if i present some facts that annoys you. As you said its just a forum chat, don't be offended by my remakrs, i was just repeating myself to explain my views to the people who maybe didn't get it.


----------



## Pricy147

Lots of talk about Porsche on here - I guess filling the void of the delays to ordering.

Now a week into Jag ownership (photo's a few pages back), and must say - loving every minute. My RS felt special, and had some attention (although the private plate helped draw even more) - but the Jag is on a whole new level. Cannot believe how much attention it gets - I suppose FireSand (orange) helps - but I don't have the private plate on it yet, and people just stop in the street. Been asked if I am footballer, car been mistaken for a Masseratti, Aston, Ferrari, etc. Didn't expect it to stand out soooo much more than the RS.

The Exhaust noise is incredible  Drove through Tenby last weekend in the town centre >>> accelerated quite hard, and my mrs's said to me 'Slow down you idiot' with everyone looking - looked at my dash and was doing 28mph :lol: :lol:

The car is no slouch - not as quick as my remapped RS, but just doesn't need it. I feel less compelled to race the Focus RS boy racers, and ilk, knowing the car doesn't need to prove itself. I also know I could quite easily be beaten as its not as quick [smiley=argue.gif]

All those years of RS ownership (6+) and never got the opportunity to embarrass an R8 owner - always going in the opposite direction :twisted:

So back to the RS - really looking forward to it coming out, and seeing what it can deliver. Wont be changing again any time soon, but could always revert back in the future. For me - the Porsche is not on my radar - after the fiasco of the GT4 - they pi$$ed me off, and if my money is not good enough for them - don't go offering me inferior models like the S or GTS. I personally feel at the price point of the RS now, the Jag offers as much if not more competition than the Porsche.


----------



## Hoggy

Pricy147 said:


>


Hi, Looks wonderful 8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hoggy.


----------



## RockKramer

VerTTigo said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we know what YOU would want. And that's cool. There's no right or wrong, there's just personal choice and preference.
> No one is tell you not to get the RS or it's a big mistake. If you want a Porsche, a 911 it is. Or me. No, Tosh and RS3/RSQ3, whatever... It's just forum chat. The sun comes up tomorrow, it's another day... It doesn't matter.
> Oh, there's a waiting list for the Cayman so it's selling
> 
> 
> 
> Attention, fanboy alert.
> Sorry mate, i made my point, get over it. Of course i speak for myself.
> And sorry again if i present some facts that annoys you. As you said its just a forum chat, don't be offended by my remakrs, i was just repeating myself to explain my views to the people who maybe didn't get it.
Click to expand...

Fanboy alert! On here!!! Seriously? :lol: Oh the irony 
The raison d'etre of this forum.... Fanboys are everywhere.

Sorry, I couldn't resist.

I was neither annoyed or offended as you said nothing which did either. You spoke for yourself, and so you should. I did the same, said what my choices would be and why. I didn't say your preference was wrong and then proceed tear it down or personally attack you. I've never got into the stuff on a forum and never will. My last word on whatever this is.


----------



## RockKramer

Very nice Pricy.... Where is that spot? It looks like an area I parked up on the Evo Triangle but something tells me it isn't.


----------



## no name

That Jags a beast 8) 8)


----------



## Pricy147

Thanks guys,

Its on the main A road between Merthyr and Brecon - not too far from Pen-y-Fan. Fantastic driving roads in the Brecon Beacons if you ever come down this way no matter what brand of car you are in. Only live in Swansea so luckily a short commute for me


----------



## RockKramer

Pricy147 said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Its on the main A road between Merthyr and Brecon - not too far from Pen-y-Fan. Fantastic driving roads in the Brecon Beacons if you ever come down this way no matter what brand of car you are in. Only live in Swansea so luckily a short commute for me


We did do some of that road.... We spent 3 days down there, a few years ago, just driving. Enjoying the roads and scenery. I had my TTS then... hoping to return next year in the Cayman. We would research other roads though and the Triangle is too popular and I read somewhere there had been a bad accident there which has drawn a lot of 'attention' to that area.
Feel free to recommend anywhere you think maybe worth looking it. Not silly speeds, just enjoyable to drive.


----------



## Pricy147

Black mountains worth visiting which is on the outskirts of the beacons, and Gower peninsular not too far with some very nice roads such as reynoldstone.


----------



## R_TTS

That Jag looks awesome. The black wheels are a real improvement from your last pics. It may not trump the TTRS on performance but IMO it certainly does on looks.


----------



## RockKramer

Pricy147 said:


> Black mountains worth visiting which is on the outskirts of the beacons, and Gower peninsular not too far with some very nice roads such as reynoldstone.


Thanks, I'll research later.


----------



## datamonkey

Pricy147 said:


> Cannot believe how much attention it gets


Gorgeous Jag. Absolutely love the F-Type but I have to say your quote above does put me off as I like to remain inconspicuous!


----------



## sherry13

Yep that Colour is beautiful and great scenery too.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mikef4uk

RockKramer said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 'problem' with the TT is not that its not a sports car, I guess in TTS and TTRS guise it could be (I have owned both) it's the fact that the TT also comes in 180 hp Diesel and Petrol front wheel drive models, can you imagine for one minute Porsche making a Diesel Cayman with front wheel drive?
> 
> I test drove a Cayman GTS PDK, it's balance and poise on the road puts it in the same category for 'feel' as many supercars 3 or 4 times its price, a TT cannot and will never compete with that,
> 
> I would have bought the car there and then as we had already done 80% of the price haggling over the phone, until the salesman dropped the bomb shell that they couldnt replace the car and the head of sales had raised the price to £2K over list, which was a long long way from the £2K under the asking price (not list) that was agreed before I started the drive from Chester to Birmingham
> 
> I then placed a letter of intent into Porsche to purchase a GT4, I was second on their list, until that was the car was announced and I was asked to go in and put my £10K deposit down................''oh and by the way some regular customers have since shown interest and we have placed them above you, your car will be about 18months away''
> 
> To which my reply was 'shove it'..................big mistake as it turned out
> 
> 
> 
> Fairly much my thoughts on the TT and I've had 3.
> The problem with Porsche now is the real special drivers cars, the GT cars, are reserved for customers who've bought a number of new cars from them. They get first refusal. As you found, your money is good enough but even if you're the first with your wedge on the table, you're still at the back of the queue. You lost out big style, a £65k GT4 is now 100k previously enjoy. A £135k 911R, now what 400k. Unless you are minted or Porsche through and through you have no hope of getting in on the ground floor.
Click to expand...

I did read that a customer ordered a new 991 GT3, and he wanted the first one at the Porsche centre, he too got bumped down the order so took the porsche centre to court.

The judge ruled in his favour and said the OPC were wrong to do what they did, he was also awarded ''substancial'' damages.

Porsche do the same sh*t over and over, selling regular customers a 911GT* whatever only for the customer to advertise it straight on ebay for a substancial profit.................same with the BMW M2


----------



## leopard

......and the Focus RS.

No doubt the TT RS if demand outstrips supply.


----------



## mikef4uk

leopard said:


> ......and the Focus RS.
> 
> No doubt the TT RS if demand outstrips supply.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R_TTS

I don't know how many Cayman GT4s were sold in the UK, but pretty much all of them look like they are on sale for 90-100k on Autotrader and not shifting. Not suprised at that price.

I think there is no chance of the TTRS ever being worth more than it's list price.


----------



## sherry13

leopard said:


> ......and the Focus RS.
> 
> No doubt the TT RS if demand outstrips supply.


Apart from this one, which has been all over social media this week as a drift-mode fail.






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## csbear

Beautiful FType S, Pricy!! I mentioned before, but exactly how I would do it. Love that Firesand Orange.

As for the GT4, I may have got lucky, as I just walked into a Porsche dealer, put my name on the list (#3), and got the car at MSRP.

All this talk about other cars though on a TTRS forum... Audi, stop giving potential customers a reason to go elsewhere, let's get this baby out already!


----------



## leopard

mikef4uk said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......and the Focus RS.
> 
> No doubt the TT RS if demand outstrips supply.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## leopard

sherry13 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......and the Focus RS.
> 
> No doubt the TT RS if demand outstrips supply.
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from this one, which has been all over social media this week as a drift-mode fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

Ouch !

Inevitable it was going to happen sometime soon with a drift mode facility.
Only a matter of time it starts to happen over here !

On a side note I'm surprised there hasn't been more accidents with the tt with people looking at the VC instead of concentrating on the road


----------



## datamonkey

leopard said:


> Inevitable it was going to happen sometime soon with a drift mode facility.


Yeah I guess we can thank the fast n furious films a lot for that!


----------



## ColinH

I think these videos are new.

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... rain-Video


----------



## leopard

Okey Dokey,

CAR Magazine OCT edition fell through the letter box this morning with a " New TTS RS vs Cayman S " article,pages 114>>>123.

The long and short as predicted is that the Cayman is the better sports car quote summary:

" Despite the paradigm shift towards the turbocharged flat four,it still is the more emotional choice,the more engaging drive and the sole proper sports car "

The article comments on the Audi's downsides namely slow witted gearbox and crap steering rack which is the same old,
same old from Audi.The best they could do with the MQB platform.

I didn't get any feeling of excitement from the reviewer with regards to the TT RS,just matter of fact journalism.

On the upside the TT seems to be a nicer place to be 

And to wrap this all up the Audi is going to be around £51K and the Porsche £48,834.

This now explains why Audi UK only expect to sell around 50 cars in a year because the Porsche is clearly the better car


----------



## R_TTS

Sounds like they just copy pasted from every other Audi vs Porsche article I've ever read.


----------



## John-H

The bat phone has been ringing with complaints of too much talk of Porche, Jag, GT4 etc. - when it's supposed to be a thread about the TTRS. Whilst some comparison of the TTRS to other models is valid I think we need still to be talking mostly about the TTRS to stay on topic. Thanks


----------



## Shug750S

Previous post a tad OTT.

Can't really blame people for discussing other cars when we're at 115 pages and still no sign of the TTRS or official prices etc.

At present over 2 pages of posts for every car Audi might sell in the UK next year (or the year after depending if they ever get any made)


----------



## leopard

Looks like the fan boys have been bleating to the Boss :lol:


----------



## powerplay

ColinH said:


> I think these videos are new.
> 
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... rain-Video


Have to say, I'm glad those oled rear lights are going to be a (probably expensive) option, they don't do anything for me I much prefer the lights with horizontal/vertical lines to mirror the fronts.

And get a load of the arch gap on that red one - they surely can't be serious?!!


----------



## leopard

I don't see why the fascination with the rear lights keeps popping up.OK they're OLED,so what !

Audi need to get their act together and sell us the package, not just focusing on rear lights which I wouldn't be interested in.As long as they light up when I brake,I don't care.

This car has probably got to be one of the most low profile launches I've seen for ages.( excluding the S3) :lol:

Where's the drama for a range topping model ?


----------



## Toshiba

It's not like there's anything else to discuss at this stage!
The wheels have been done to death and the rest is completely underwhelming. Colour options maybe? Or aluminium pack and/or the Quattro lettering? I recall that with glea from the MK2.

Comparisons to other offerings are always going to happen, esp when Audi start to bat above their weight with so many other good options around..


----------



## Real Thing

Can't believe the amount of negativity that's been shown on the forum (BMW. Merc etc would have expected it) but on a TT Owners forum seems very strange (especially as most haven't even seen the Car yet let alone driven it) I have no brand loyalty but for me the TTRS ticks so many boxes that I find it hard to come up with a alternative What other manufacture can offer (New not used or modified) a £50K Car (with small obtainable Discount) that will give you performance knocking on super-cars door, good economy, occasional rear seats (for kids) good amount of luggage space that 5 Pot noise as well as a Std spec that includes nearly everything you need (The Wheels are a drawback but think they been done to death already)


----------



## RockKramer

Real Thing said:


> Can't believe the amount of negativity that's been shown on the forum (BMW. Merc etc would have expected it) but on a TT Owners forum seems very strange (especially as most haven't even seen the Car yet let alone driven it) I have no brand loyalty but for me the TTRS ticks so many boxes that I find it hard to come up with a alternative What other manufacture can offer (New not used or modified) a £50K Car (with small obtainable Discount) that will give you performance knocking on super-cars door, good economy, occasional rear seats (for kids) good amount of luggage space that 5 Pot noise as well as a Std spec that includes nearly everything you need (The Wheels are a drawback but think they been done to death already)


All true... That's enough for some people, for other they clearly expect more in particular areas. Mainly the actually driving experience. There are various types of car enthusiast. Performance car guys tend to either like the hard numbers, simply being fast or it's about hard the car feels, the feed back and responses when they're on it. The RS will be blistering quick, the figures will be impressive but fast TTs have always served up a numb, clinical, detached driving experience which will stop some buying the car. Those who like the raw speed with love the RS.
Of course and can go the other way with, say, Porsche... Plenty of owners will buy them because it's a Porsche but have no clue or interest in what it's really capable of, how well it handles.


----------



## datamonkey

Real Thing said:


> Can't believe the amount of negativity that's been shown on the forum (BMW. Merc etc would have expected it) but on a TT Owners forum seems very strange (especially as most haven't even seen the Car yet let alone driven it) I have no brand loyalty but for me the TTRS ticks so many boxes that I find it hard to come up with a alternative What other manufacture can offer (New not used or modified) a £50K Car (with small obtainable Discount) that will give you performance knocking on super-cars door, good economy, occasional rear seats (for kids) good amount of luggage space that 5 Pot noise as well as a Std spec that includes nearly everything you need (The Wheels are a drawback but think they been done to death already)


I agree and while I'm still not a massive fan of the styling changes Audi made to the Mk3, I still keep coming back to it as it ticks so many boxes and does so much right.

Overall a great car with not much competition when you consider what it offers.


----------



## Toshiba

50k is just not going to happen and you have the 10-20% you need to add to the base price for Audis in terms of options.
The higher the price, the more the expectations are from the prospective owners and 50k is simply too much for a TT for most petrol heads IMO.

If people want 0-60 lots of cheaper and more fun ways to get there and as for box ticking lots of options too but to name them would no doubt be OT. :lol:

150 pages by launch.


----------



## datamonkey

RockKramer said:


> fast TTs have always served up a numb, clinical, detached driving experience


Doesn't mean the Mk3 will follow that fashion though...


----------



## Toshiba

datamonkey said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> fast TTs have always served up a numb, clinical, detached driving experience
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean the Mk3 will follow that fashion though...
Click to expand...

The feel will be no different to the TTS, RS division don't really get involved in the TT its just a trim model with very little development effort.

...but if it ticks your box


----------



## sherry13

Haha Toshiba, I'm going to raise that to 200 pages before launch.

I'll certainly be taking a look at the Car Magazine piece, should have some nice pics if nothing else, even if no George Clooney lookalikes in this issue.

I do keep saying - you will love it when you see it, especially if you happen to get the new TTRS exclusive gloss interior.

But gawd knows when that will be.

Agree re Oleds, I actually prefer the current "claw" TT back lights (not least because the RS has actually lost a "claw" to fit the Oleds, if you go with that option).

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RockKramer

datamonkey said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> fast TTs have always served up a numb, clinical, detached driving experience
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean the Mk3 will follow that fashion though...
Click to expand...

It's has so far... Having had a MK2 TTS for 5yrs, when it came to moving it on my first port of call was the MK3. I got an hrs unaccompanied seat time in a front driver and later a TTS. Of course the TTS was a better place to be than my MK2 and yes it was faster but... It was still uninvolving, I was just a passenger. Not a bad car just not more of the same for me.
It's interesting what Tosh said about the RS dept not getting involved with the development... Autocar interviewed a member of the development team when the previous RS was out.. They mentioned lack of steering feel and involvement to the guy, could it not be improved. He basically said you all talk about feel etc, why does it matter.
We'll see how they've handled the RS this time.


----------



## leopard

I'll re-bump what I wrote earlier today when everybody was out.

Pertinent to what's been said in the last page:

" Okey Dokey,

CAR Magazine OCT edition fell through the letter box this morning with a " New TTS RS vs Cayman S " article,pages 114>>>123.

The long and short as predicted is that the Cayman is the better sports car quote summary:

" Despite the paradigm shift towards the turbocharged flat four,it still is the more emotional choice,the more engaging drive and the sole proper sports car "

The article comments on the Audi's downsides namely slow witted gearbox and crap steering rack which is the same old,
same old from Audi.The best they could do with the MQB platform.

I didn't get any feeling of excitement from the reviewer with regards to the TT RS,just matter of fact journalism.

On the upside the TT seems to be a nicer place to be 

And to wrap this all up the Audi is going to be around £51K and the Porsche £48,834.

This now explains why Audi UK only expect to sell around 50 cars in a year because the Porsche is clearly the better car  "


----------



## powerplay

Curious to find out more about the slow witted gearbox - everything I've read says it's faster and better than the current DQ500 in my RS.

This is also from the same Car Magazine that had a scoop article earlier this year to tell us the MK3 RS was definitely going to be available as a manual...?


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> Curious to find out more about the slow witted gearbox - everything I've read says it's faster and better than the current DQ500 in my RS.
> 
> This is also from the same Car Magazine that had a scoop article earlier this year to tell us the MK3 RS was definitely going to be available as a manual...?


Can't say for sure whether it was CAR or EVO.

But they've driven it this time...


----------



## Real Thing

See autoebid.com now list the RS in it's TT Page £51800 list Guide price £47671 (Save £4129.00) but no option or spec list yet


----------



## Piker Mark

Real Thing said:


> Can't believe the amount of negativity that's been shown on the forum (BMW. Merc etc would have expected it) but on a TT Owners forum seems very strange (especially as most haven't even seen the Car yet let alone driven it) I have no brand loyalty but for me the TTRS ticks so many boxes that I find it hard to come up with a alternative What other manufacture can offer (New not used or modified) a £50K Car (with small obtainable Discount) that will give you performance knocking on super-cars door, good economy, occasional rear seats (for kids) good amount of luggage space that 5 Pot noise as well as a Std spec that includes nearly everything you need (The Wheels are a drawback but think they been done to death already)


I think you're spot on and for me it's about the only 'sports car' that I can find that's practical - given the space you have when the rear bench is folded. But, yeah, the wheels are the one thing that ruins it or me. My Dealer is insistent that I can have 20" Y spokes from the standard TT line up put on my car, they'll even get them painted gloss black for me. So I suppose I'm not fussed what they offer in the brochure if they can do that for me. I'm the third person they've had saying they won't order one with the fuglies attached, hence they're keenness to find a solution for customers :?


----------



## 4433allanr

Looks like Audi went to Vauxhall for inspiration.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Press drives are this week in Spain, so we should start to get more details at last!


----------



## F1_STAR

4433allanr said:


> Looks like Audi went to Vauxhall for inspiration.


Totally agree with that!


----------



## tt3600

Toshiba said:


> For me, it's real simple (regardless that I'm happy to spend 130k on a car) the RS TT is just not VFM at the price it will be sold at.


Compared to a £90K C4S PDK it's great value and very comparable.


----------



## datamonkey

4433allanr said:


> Looks like Audi went to Vauxhall for inspiration.


Haha, I think I may even prefer the Vauxhall ones! :lol: :lol:



Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Press drives are this week in Spain, so we should start to get more details at last!


Excellent! Feels like a long time coming 8)


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

First photos coming in on Twitter from journos on TT RS launch drives
https://twitter.com/timpitt100/status/7 ... 73/photo/1


----------



## tt3600

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> First photos coming in on Twitter from journos on TT RS launch drives
> https://twitter.com/timpitt100/status/7 ... 73/photo/1


Nice. Not long for videos then. I note Shmee150 is in Spain right now so hopefully get to see his video before the press.

Autocar review up soon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775289976451952640


----------



## tt3600

2016 Audi TT RS guns for Porsche Cayman S with £51,800 starting price

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-c ... ting-price


----------



## Toshiba

tt3600 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it's real simple (regardless that I'm happy to spend 130k on a car) the RS TT is just not VFM at the price it will be sold at.
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to a £90K C4S PDK it's great value and very comparable.
Click to expand...

Comparable in what way? 
Having had a convertible 991 C4S i can say without a shadow of doubt the RS (2) was not in the same league. Cabin, lightyears ahead, drive out of this world different and handling different planet all together. So unless the compare is the number of doors and shape i just agree to disagree. 

At 40k, this car would be good at 55k, it's just batting above its weight.
I guess there's no harm in this now, but a few of us were given access at an Audi driving event and at least one other person on this forum has had access to the RS too, but thats up to him to pass his own personal impressions. <edit i have NOT driven the car>

That said, if people want one, go for it, others opinions are just that...
All comes down to individual needs and priorities.


----------



## datamonkey

Toshiba said:


> Having had a convertible 991 C4S


Just out of interest Tosh if you don't mind - what did you prefer out of the C4S v's R8?


----------



## Toshiba

is that OT? 

However... hmmmm hard one. All depends on personal needs again. 
+ for R8 looks, has to be still one of the best looking 100k cars. The V10 is epic.
+ for 911 4 people, lots of fun, but still is not as fast, cabin 911 was more modern vs Mk1, but now i have the new R8 i have to say i really do like the drivers seat/cabin. But the quality is still on the 911 side.

If I could only have one and number of seats not a problem?
I'd go Mk2 R8, 911 Mk1 R8, but that doesnt mean it the same for everyone. Mainly because the 911 is a regular sight on the roads..


----------



## DrTroy

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/ph-germancars/audi-tt-rs-pricing-confirmed/34928


----------



## tt3600

Toshiba said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it's real simple (regardless that I'm happy to spend 130k on a car) the RS TT is just not VFM at the price it will be sold at.
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to a £90K C4S PDK it's great value and very comparable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Comparable in what way?
Click to expand...

Performance / Traction.


----------



## tt3600

First review.

_Verdict

4/5

At the core of the TT RS is its five-cylinder engine. It gives the car massive character, while the enhanced chassis adds even more grip - but it doesn't offer the balance or involvement of a Porsche Cayman S. Make no mistake, the TT RS is a weapon on the road, but it's not as adjustable nor does it offer as much feel or poise. The TT RS is a hammer blow compared to the rapier-like Cayman, but it counters this with reassuring four-wheel drive traction all year round - and since it's priced within £50 of the Porsche, that could win the Audi plenty of sales in the UK.

_http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/96995/new-2016-audi-tt-rs-review


----------



## leopard

tt3600 said:


> First review.
> 
> _Verdict
> 
> 4/5
> 
> At the core of the TT RS is its five-cylinder engine. It gives the car massive character, while the enhanced chassis adds even more grip - but it doesn't offer the balance or involvement of a Porsche Cayman S. Make no mistake, the TT RS is a weapon on the road, but it's not as adjustable nor does it offer as much feel or poise. The TT RS is a hammer blow compared to the rapier-like Cayman, but it counters this with reassuring four-wheel drive traction all year round - and since it's priced within £50 of the Porsche, that could win the Audi plenty of sales in the UK.
> 
> _http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/96995/new-2016-audi-tt-rs-review


More or less in line with the CAR Magazine article I posted a couple of pages ago.
It's a slam dunk,the Cayman is the better car.The TT looks like it's going to be a four starer **** then.





 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ROBH49

leopard said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First review.
> 
> _Verdict
> 
> 4/5
> 
> At the core of the TT RS is its five-cylinder engine. It gives the car massive character, while the enhanced chassis adds even more grip - but it doesn't offer the balance or involvement of a Porsche Cayman S. Make no mistake, the TT RS is a weapon on the road, but it's not as adjustable nor does it offer as much feel or poise. The TT RS is a hammer blow compared to the rapier-like Cayman, but it counters this with reassuring four-wheel drive traction all year round - and since it's priced within £50 of the Porsche, that could win the Audi plenty of sales in the UK.
> 
> _http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/96995/new-2016-audi-tt-rs-review
> 
> 
> 
> More or less in line with the CAR Magazine article I posted a couple of pages ago.
> It's a slam dunk,the Cayman is the better car.The TT looks like it's going to be a four starer **** then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Leopard.

I don`t think you where ever in where you. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tt3600

Sound from the track


----------



## leopard

:lol:

Let's be fair I was holding onto a thread  and garnered a lot of enthusiasm for the mythical brilliance that is the RS.Money ready and waiting too ! Just sounds a bit of a let down after all the supposition.

I'll wait it out and sit on the sideline and see what the early adopters have to say about it.

That'll be next Summer then


----------



## datamonkey

Remember 8/10 is not a negative score...!

I agree with Tosh though in that this will be a good car at £40k


----------



## datamonkey

Toshiba said:


> However... hmmmm hard one. All depends on personal needs again.
> + for R8 looks, has to be still one of the best looking 100k cars. The V10 is epic.
> + for 911 4 people, lots of fun, but still is not as fast, cabin 911 was more modern vs Mk1, but now i have the new R8 i have to say i really do like the drivers seat/cabin. But the quality is still on the 911 side.


Thanks for the interesting insight!


----------



## RockKramer

datamonkey said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> fast TTs have always served up a numb, clinical, detached driving experience
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean the Mk3 will follow that fashion though...
Click to expand...

But now we know... I honestly hoped for more.


----------



## Toshiba

Just played the youtube clip in a meeting.. 
I guess that's not the message i was meaning to share with the room.. :?


----------



## leopard

U cert posting this time

http://www.evo.co.uk/audi/tt-rs/18262/a ... -price-tag


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

New video





and EVO just published their review - it gets 4 stars.


----------



## tt3600

Thought the EVO review was a good read.


----------



## tt3600

EVO doing a launch

https://twitter.com/evomagazine/status/ ... 4671158272


----------



## datamonkey

RockKramer said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> fast TTs have always served up a numb, clinical, detached driving experience
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean the Mk3 will follow that fashion though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But now we know... I honestly hoped for more.
Click to expand...

Dude the Cayman scored 4.5/5 the RS 4/5. I don't think the difference between half a point is the void you seem to be suggesting between awesome and shit!

Also if you read the reviews there are many positives to be taken about the RS.


----------



## datamonkey

Toshiba said:


> Just played the youtube clip in a meeting..
> I guess that's not the message i was meaning to share with the room.. :?


haha did you leave the room while chanting "f**k this sh*t I'm out?!" :lol:


----------



## tt3600

Snip from Evo.

*The claimed time for the sprint to 62mph (100km/h) is 3.7sec but using an app installed on the TT RS we recorded a 3.4sec sprint on Jarama's main straight, quicker than the 3.5 seconds evo once recorded in an Enzo and near as dammit McLaren F1 quick in an Audi TT. Madness. *


----------



## datamonkey

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> New video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and EVO just published their review - it gets 4 stars.


What was that filmed with? A potato? :lol: I thought these people were "professionals"!


----------



## leopard

tt3600 said:


> Snip from Evo.
> 
> *The claimed time for the sprint to 62mph (100km/h) is 3.7sec but using an app installed on the TT RS we recorded a 3.4sec sprint on Jarama's main straight, quicker than the 3.5 seconds evo once recorded in an Enzo and near as dammit McLaren F1 quick in an Audi TT. Madness. *


Yet for all this they gave it a four star 

Guess there's more to if than figures alone...


----------



## tt3600

leopard said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snip from Evo.
> 
> *The claimed time for the sprint to 62mph (100km/h) is 3.7sec but using an app installed on the TT RS we recorded a 3.4sec sprint on Jarama's main straight, quicker than the 3.5 seconds evo once recorded in an Enzo and near as dammit McLaren F1 quick in an Audi TT. Madness. *
> 
> 
> 
> Yet for all this they gave it a four star
> 
> Guess there's more to if than figures alone...
Click to expand...

Well it was predictable it wouldn't match the Cayman chassis but i'll still take the RS. Better overall package for me.


----------



## powerplay

tt3600 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snip from Evo.
> 
> *The claimed time for the sprint to 62mph (100km/h) is 3.7sec but using an app installed on the TT RS we recorded a 3.4sec sprint on Jarama's main straight, quicker than the 3.5 seconds evo once recorded in an Enzo and near as dammit McLaren F1 quick in an Audi TT. Madness. *
> 
> 
> 
> Yet for all this they gave it a four star
> 
> Guess there's more to if than figures alone...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it was predictable it wouldn't match the Cayman chassis but i'll still take the RS. Better overall package for me.
Click to expand...

If I were to change my current RS for one, chances are it will never see a race track so will never be driven close to its true potential, so the edge the Cayman might have would never be missed!


----------



## Templar

Pistonheads..TTRS pricing released

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/ph-germ ... rmed/34928

Apologies if this has already been posted.


----------



## datamonkey

powerplay said:


> it will never see a race track so will never be driven close to its true potential, so the edge the Cayman might have would never be missed!


Ditto.


----------



## ROBH49

Looks like it`s all down to what colour should I have then, with the black styling pack of course. :lol: :lol:


----------



## csbear

tt3600 said:


> Thought the EVO review was a good read.


Yeah, EVO does a great job. The results were maybe expected, but that's ok... It looks as if reviewers are definitely enjoying it. Yes, the Cayman beats it on chassis, handling, etc. But the RS sounds a lot better... I mean a lot.

For a really fun DD, I am more excited for this car now. And honestly, to really feel the limits of a Cayman, you have to track it. EVO of all publications giving such a positive review, albeit 4 stars, is a big deal.

If I really wanted top notch performance in this price range (and this may not be a popular choice for people here), I am going with a Corvette Grand Sport easily over these cars. The Grand Sport (with Z07 pkg) tied the Porsche GTRS on Car and Drivers Lightning Lap. Destroyed the GT4, M4 GTS, and beat the McLaren 570S, AMG GTS, Nismo GTR and GT3.

However, I love the looks of the TTRS and its AWD abilities along with some rear space and fun interior. I like what I am seeing so far. Enjoying the reviews...

Although I have a ways to wait here in the US, my check writing fingers are getting itchy. :mrgreen:


----------



## datamonkey

Didn't realise the RS had torque vectoring by breaking. Pretty neat feature!


----------



## csbear

leopard said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snip from Evo.
> 
> *The claimed time for the sprint to 62mph (100km/h) is 3.7sec but using an app installed on the TT RS we recorded a 3.4sec sprint on Jarama's main straight, quicker than the 3.5 seconds evo once recorded in an Enzo and near as dammit McLaren F1 quick in an Audi TT. Madness. *
> 
> 
> 
> Yet for all this they gave it a four star
> Guess there's more to if than figures alone...
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, yes, that seems to be the case nowadays. Reviewers are too hung up on handling characteristics and almost completely ignore straight line speed when it's convenient. The Porsche bias seems to do that... And Porsche makes a superb car, everyone is aware of that, but for just once in a while it would be nice to give kudos to a car that is just simply, blistering fast.


----------



## tt3600

Autocar 3.5/5

2016 Audi TT RS Coupé review

The fire-breathing edition of the TT returns with yet more power in the hope of finally toppling the latest Cayman, but it's a similar story

*Should I buy one?*

As before - as ever - tacking a bigger afterburner to the two-dimensional handling does not automatically afford it a rewarding third dimension. The new five-pot powering the show remains likable, thrashable, brilliant sounding and different. It is the core reason (along with the handsome shape, badge kudos and interior splendor) for buying a TT RS - especially as it announces itself with the kind of character reference that no-one would write for the four-pot 718.

But around it there's still precious little to sink your teeth into; especially on a sun-starched Spanish B road - or worse still, a winding test track. Doubtless the RS's hard-charging, grip-happy style will play out better on a dicey, rain-sodden commute where there's only home to get to - but in driving mecca country, with nothing to do by enjoy yourself, the slower, worse-sounding and lesser Cayman remains as far out of sight as it's ever been.

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/aud ... %A9-review

Edit: OP updated with list of review so far.


----------



## Dano28

Carbon ceramic brakes an option £££

Thought EVO's review was quite complimentary


----------



## sherry13

No reviewer from the traditional media is ever going to say a TT compares with a Porsche - they may as well chop their own hands off - even if the RS was a better or comparable car to the Cayman. Car reviewers like baggage - and the TT has lots of that due to the 'style over substance' criticisms of the first two generations. Despite the mark3 getting very good praise from the punters for doing something about that, Auto Car have gone back to the bags because it's what they think their readers want to hear. Like politicians will say what they think their voters will like to hear. Car journos play it SO safe, though the YouTubers don't generally seem bothered by the hang ups of the trad press.

I am surprised the reviewers do like the noise of it, it doesn't seem amazing on the videos I have watched and I thought the Cayman S sounded VERY loud and gutsy - in fact, I loved the sound - way better than the four-pot TTS. If you are thinking of the RS because of that, then do have a listen to both as I imagine it's pretty comparable. But then some people aren't into that sort of thing.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## patatus

These wheels actually look nice... much better than the silver ones :


----------



## datamonkey

sherry13 said:


> No reviewer from the traditional media is ever going to say a TT compares with a Porsche - they may as well chop their own hands off - even if the RS was a better or comparable car to the Cayman. Car reviewers like baggage - and the TT has lots of that due to the 'style over substance' criticisms of the first two generations. Despite the mark3 getting very good praise from the punters for doing something about that, Auto Car have gone back to the bags because it's what they think their readers want to hear. Like politicians will say what they think their voters will like to hear. Car journos play it SO safe, though the YouTubers don't generally seem bothered by the hang ups of the trad press.
> 
> I am surprised the reviewers do like the noise of it, it doesn't seem amazing on the videos I have watched and I thought the Cayman S sounded VERY loud and gutsy - in fact, I loved the sound - way better than the four-pot TTS. If you are thinking of the RS because of that, then do have a listen to both as I imagine it's pretty comparable. But then some people aren't into that sort of thing.


+1

The Evo review reads as though they have freed themselves from the "baggage" you described and actually had a lot of praise for the RS.


----------



## RockKramer

datamonkey said:


> Dude the Cayman scored 4.5/5 the RS 4/5. I don't think the difference between half a point is the void you seem to be suggesting between awesome and shit!
> 
> Also if you read the reviews there are many positives to be taken about the RS.


Totally agree, there are many positives bro.... I've never said a TT of any sort was/is shit. 
It's not rocket science why they are bought, why they are liked and I have never said any one here who has on should've bought x, y or z instead.
Don't forget... I've had 3 TT's


----------



## tt3600

Ahh an ex-306 GTi-6 owner - respect. That lift off oversteer is something i'll never forget (gulp!).


----------



## noname

I think, RS is overpriced as first thing, then its main point is the power because basically it's a TT!..beside a cayman is a very nice car, with power, easy to sell and projected as a sport car..
Ok both, or with other cars, are compared because their power or price, but I like to split sport car and powered car..
This is asp my 3rd TT after a TTs and TTrs..but also had a Boxster and a GT3 so I made a concrete comparison in these years under many aspects


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

So looks like the sports exhaust and mag ride are cost options. Probably the same as they were on the RS3. Looking like even a poverty spec model will be around £55K. Ouch.
I spec'd a Cayman S as I would have it and that was 'only' £54K


----------



## RockKramer

tt3600 said:


> Ahh an ex-306 GTi-6 owner - respect. That lift off oversteer is something i'll never forget (gulp!).


Oh yes, a fabulous steer... I loved that thing. It and especially the 205 are now going for silly money. Miss them both.
Anyway, back to the business at hand

I had a call from Ipswich Audi this even, transpires I'm still a premium customer with them... Fessed up I no longer own any Audi product. She did ask what I was driving now and was happy to keep me on their premium list.
I asked when they'd have an RS demo in... Coming back from speaking to someone, demos and deliveries into next year! I'm glad I'm not waiting for one.


----------



## powerplay

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> So looks like the sports exhaust and mag ride are cost options. Probably the same as they were on the RS3. Looking like even a poverty spec model will be around £55K. Ouch.
> I spec'd a Cayman S as I would have it and that was 'only' £54K


Mag ride and sports exhaust were always going to be options.

I played with a Cayman S configuration too, I thought I was quite conservative but easily exceeded 60k  :lol:


----------



## leopard

Review from PistonHeads

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/ph-driv ... view/34931

The interior's ok


----------



## powerplay

Not a bad review and certainly nothing you wouldn't have predicted they would say. You could probably write a review not too dissimilar from never driving it :?


----------



## Aden

Is there an options and price list available yet?

I emailed Audi Ipswich this morning who, as expected, have yet to reply.


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> Not a bad review and certainly nothing you wouldn't have predicted they would say. You could probably write a review not too dissimilar from never driving it :?


Not exactly glowing either for 50K + :roll:

Quote:

" As a sports car for drivers though, the TT RS still leaves something to be desired. There's no doubting the performance or the outright ability, but so much of the subjective charm that sports cars should possess - the involvement, the entertainment and the fun - isn't really there. That probably won't matter to many potential customers, but from a PH perspective the TT RS doesn't quite cut it. An M2 or a Cayman, the latter even with a four-cylinder engine, remain the more rewarding sports cars."


----------



## powerplay

True, and I agree with the majority view that it's probably overpriced given the expectation, but you have to put it into context.

It's the view of one person (or select group of people) who spend their time driving a diverse selection of sports cars, which the vast majority of people just don't do.

For those with current or previous experience of a Cayman or 911, it's an opinion to take into account and probably means it's not for you. For the likes of ordinary me, who's never driven a 911 or Cayman, the comparisons are honestly not really relevant, I'm more interested in its on-road capability and am reasonably sure it wouldn't disappoint.

As to whether 55k+ is worth it, that's a different can of worms!


----------



## R_TTS

All the reviews are pretty much pointless, surely no one really expected any TT to be as engaging and rewarding to drive as something like a Cayman? One's a sports car and the other's a coupe based on a generic platform for family hatchbacks.

There still seems plenty of positive points to the TTRS, straight line performance (can't think of another car you could have as a DD that does 0-60 in less than 4 seconds for similar cash), practicality (kids back seats), noise. I would have happily paid an extra 10-15k and bought one instead of a TTS if it was available at the time. Unfortunately I don't think I could tolerate the huge TT depreciation twice now.


----------



## sherry13

The Pistonheads review Leopard posted fits right into the 'baggage' / 'what readers will want to read' discussion I introduced a few pages ago. Of course the TTRS is going to be fun to drive! It's entirely safe, entirely predictable British car journalism. People shouldn't get too worried or excited about any of the reviews, these are the same people who slagged off the Boxster when it arrived, saying "why would you advertise the fact you can't afford a proper Porsche?" Audi could have released the 420 or the Clubsport, and the journalists would still have had a "but..." moment before slagging it off for something very marginal.

Well, there's always this - available within next few years, apparently.










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mikef4uk

Having owned a 2011 TTS (fully loaded ex launch car/DSG/MR/19/nav and loads more) and 2013 TT RS (manual/std suspension) I have to admit that except for the 5cyl noise the TTS was the better car out of the two, whether it was the combination of MR/DSG in the TTS or the disadvantage of the heavier engine in the TTRS I am not sure

One thing I do know is going through a short windy pass by where I live the TTS was much better controlled body wise and also a lot quicker into the corners, the TTRS would dive/lift at the rear, especially diagonally when braking hard into a corner then tie itself up in knots as it tried to 'set' into the corner

Hope the new TTRS is better  but after owning two secondhand R8 (08 V8 and 13 V10) I dont think I could handle the depriciation of a TT 

PS: Just as a JFI, I paid £43K for a 3000 mile Audi approved R8 V8, I used it for 3 years (as a second car) put about 4000 mile per year on it and sold it privately for £40K...................It 'lost' less than my Diesel Golf


----------



## RockKramer

powerplay said:


> True, and I agree with the majority view that it's probably overpriced given the expectation, but you have to put it into context.
> 
> It's the view of one person (or select group of people) who spend their time driving a diverse selection of sports cars, which the vast majority of people just don't do.
> 
> For those with current or previous experience of a Cayman or 911, it's an opinion to take into account and probably means it's not for you. For the likes of ordinary me, who's never driven a 911 or Cayman, the comparisons are honestly not really relevant, I'm more interested in its on-road capability and am reasonably sure it wouldn't disappoint.
> 
> As to whether 55k+ is worth it, that's a different can of worms!


This really... Reviews of what a Porsche is good at are only important to Porsche owners and prospective owners. Any car I'm buy has to have the attributes that are important to me.
For most TT & RS owners the new RS believes more of everything that they love from Audi except...

The price. Apart from that owners of the new RS aren't going to be disappointed.


----------



## ZephyR2

..... Oh, and the wheels.


----------



## Toshiba

RS is kinda like this clip... insert comments from below...





What else had the RS got "Its got a quattro lower spoiler", "is it in the black pack" "totally different perspective" "come on Audi RS" "how much is it....." :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Mat Watson Review


----------



## sherry13

I just can't watch him! He's like a throwback to the 80s.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## patatus

what car review:


----------



## powerplay

Short, sweet and predictable.

The more I see it I actually am starting to like it, truth be told even those 2-tone wheels aren't looking so bad now, and it seems to be sitting better than the one at Goodwood did.

When it comes to being either "playful and controllable on the throttle" or "having a huge amount of grip to fire out of corners " I know which, having not a lot of skill, I'd prefer :lol:


----------



## powerplay

MSN Cars review (pics and text)

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/cars/reviews/2017-audi-tt-rs-review-flat-out-in-the-junior-r8/ss-AAiPYbm


----------



## tt3600

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Mat Watson Review


He also compared it to a Carrera 4. Predictable review on the handling front.


----------



## csbear

powerplay said:


> Short, sweet and predictable.
> 
> The more I see it I actually am starting to like it, truth be told even those 2-tone wheels aren't looking so bad now, and it seems to be sitting better than the one at Goodwood did.
> 
> When it comes to being either "playful and controllable on the throttle" or "having a huge amount of grip to fire out of corners " I know which, having not a lot of skill, I'd prefer :lol:


I agree with everything you said here. Car is sitting lower in these reviews (for some reason) and I am perfectly fine having a daily driver which is just very fast and a ton of grip. This new RS is like a technology showcase...and I am at peace with that.

*Top Gear review:

http://www.topgear.com/car-reviews/tt-r ... irst-drive*


----------



## datamonkey

mikef4uk said:


> the disadvantage of the heavier engine in the TTRS I am not sure


True though this time around there's the addition of an aluminium block and 26kg (I think) weight saving up front. Also you can configure the quattro rear/front bias so your points may not be so valid this generation... :?:

[or they may be!]


----------



## datamonkey

csbear said:


> *Top Gear review:
> 
> http://www.topgear.com/car-reviews/tt-r ... irst-drive*


Looks tasty in the Ara blue!


----------



## sherry13

Agree re blue:









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ROBH49

sherry13 said:


> Agree re blue:
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I do agree but I think it would look much nicer with the black styling package and the black inserts on the wheels.
I think my favourite so far is the Red Coupe with the black styling package and black inserts on the wheels decisions decisions. :roll:


----------



## powerplay

ROBH49 said:


> I do agree but I think it would look much nicer with the black styling package and the black inserts on the wheels.
> I think my favourite so far is the Red Coupe with the black styling package and black inserts on the wheels decisions decisions. :roll:


Before the colour choices were revealed I was considering how one might look with a custom colour of Kingfisher Blue, but Ara blue is nice too.

Definitely with the black style and black or tinted wheels for sure.


----------



## ROBH49

powerplay said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree but I think it would look much nicer with the black styling package and the black inserts on the wheels.
> I think my favourite so far is the Red Coupe with the black styling package and black inserts on the wheels decisions decisions. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Before the colour choices were revealed I was considering how one might look with a custom colour of Kingfisher Blue, but Ara blue is nice too.
> 
> Definitely with the black style and black or tinted wheels for sure.
Click to expand...

As I said above I do love the Red but my ideal colour choice would be Solar Orange with the black but then your talking big money for the custom paint job. This then pushes it into silly money ie a good second hand Jaguar F-TYPE R coupe which I`m going to take a look at this weekend in Italian Racing Red.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Auto Trader video review


----------



## powerplay

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Auto Trader video review


Haha. He said it. More exciting than a Cayman. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## datamonkey

powerplay said:


> Before the colour choices were revealed I was considering how one might look with a custom colour of Kingfisher Blue, but Ara blue is nice too.


Me too but with Sprint/Nogaro. Ara looks quite close to those imo...

Luckily I have a while until ordering (if I do) so have plenty of time to decide on my 4 fav colours of Ara, Nardo, Red, Orange! :?:


----------



## Piker Mark

powerplay said:


> Short, sweet and predictable.
> 
> The more I see it I actually am starting to like it, truth be told even those 2-tone wheels aren't looking so bad now, and it seems to be sitting better than the one at Goodwood did.
> 
> When it comes to being either "playful and controllable on the throttle" or "having a huge amount of grip to fire out of corners " I know which, having not a lot of skill, I'd prefer :lol:


Nothing has changed my opinion of the wheels, in fact, the more times I see them, in pictures and now all these videos...the more I dislike them. They simply look out of place on the TT and you'll probably be paying through the nose for the two tone 20's, which I suppose are marginally better than the 19's, which really are God awful creations. It's very clear now there's no other option being offered for the RS. So, I'm having mine with 20" Y spokes. Dealer said that's a pain for them, but totally doable as they have ordered cars before with non model specific wheels and I think I have posted this before, but I'm the third potential buyer who's asked for different wheels apparently.


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Just getting ready to order my RS but came across this. What about this V10 R8 at £55k as an alternative

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...searchad=new,nearlynew,used&logcode=p&adPos=5


----------



## powerplay

Ianstewartshouse said:


> Just getting ready to order my RS but came across this. What about this V10 R8 at £55k as an alternative
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...searchad=new,nearlynew,used&logcode=p&adPos=5


If you want an R8 then go for it, but it's not a comparable car imho. You'll have no boot, no chance of squeezing someone in the back for a lift, naff satnav still, crappy R-tronic gearbox, twice the fuel bill, twice the servicing cost, no warranty and potentially a lot of costs coming up on an 8 year old previous generation model. Not where I'd throw my 55k!


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

powerplay said:


> Ianstewartshouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just getting ready to order my RS but came across this. What about this V10 R8 at £55k as an alternative
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...searchad=new,nearlynew,used&logcode=p&adPos=5
> 
> 
> 
> If you want an R8 then go for it, but it's not a comparable car imho. You'll have no boot, no chance of squeezing someone in the back for a lift, naff satnav still, crappy R-tronic gearbox, twice the fuel bill, twice the servicing cost, no warranty and potentially a lot of costs coming up on an 8 year old previous generation model. Not where I'd throw my 55k!
Click to expand...

I think ill stick to the new option but thought it was an interesting option! Are we still talking about the 23rd for the order book to open?


----------



## no name

and i reckon the RS would spank the r8 at the lights


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

placeborick said:


> and i reckon the RS would spank the r8 at the lights


  I think you're right!


----------



## Toshiba

Not a chance... and its still a FWD TT..


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Toshiba said:


> Not a chance... and its still a FWD TT..


Haven't driven it yet but time will tell! Money aside R8 v10 would be an awesome 2nd car


----------



## leopard

Here we go,the point and squirters


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

leopard said:


> Here we go,the point and squirters


Lol more like traffic light racing brigade! I'll do my racing in my race car the road cars are all about all weather surefootedness!

Nice when they are 'easy to drive quick' though


----------



## Toshiba

It's all about personal choice and needs


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Watch them being built


----------



## datamonkey

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Watch them being built


Cool share, thanks! I seem to have a weird attraction to watching things being built on production lines! Not sure what what psychologists would say about that. Not sure I'd want to know either! lol


----------



## TTurbodan

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Watch them being built


Cool!
That interior went in a million times easier than it will be to swap out any piece of it.


----------



## TTGazza

datamonkey said:


> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch them being built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool share, thanks! I seem to have a weird attraction to watching things being built on production lines! Not sure what what psychologists would say about that. Not sure I'd want to know either! lol
Click to expand...

Not just you, I also have this affliction, excellent vid it must be said.


----------



## powerplay

Liking the central rev counter a lot


----------



## ColinH

If this link works it will take you to the document on Audi MediaServices that the journalists have all been working from.
https://audimediacenter-a.akamaihd.net/ ... attachment


----------



## ZephyR2

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Watch them being built


Those 2 guys installing the windscreen came pretty close to catching it on the raised bonnet. I wonder how many times they do damage the bonnet.


----------



## Dano28

powerplay said:


> Liking the central rev counter a lot


Save some cash buy a TTS they have the central rev counter too 

Like how it flashed red to indicate gear change, not sure if it does that in TTS haven't tried it...


----------



## powerplay

Dano28 said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liking the central rev counter a lot
> 
> 
> 
> Save some cash buy a TTS they have the central rev counter too
Click to expand...

Ok I'll clarify... liking the central rev counter and the 5-pot howl


----------



## tt3600

powerplay said:


> Liking the central rev counter a lot


Very nice how it lights up towards the rev line. Hard to watch him driving though ughhh.


----------



## sherry13

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Watch them being built


Great find. Is this Audi trying to retrofit the cruise control?










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4433allanr

sherry13 said:


> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch them being built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great find. Is this Audi trying to retrofit the cruise control?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

Haha, could well be, they look confused!


----------



## 4433allanr

tt3600 said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liking the central rev counter a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice how it lights up towards the rev line. Hard to watch him driving though ughhh.
Click to expand...

He certainly isn't trying to be smooth.


----------



## ColinH

News about TTRS from Audi UK web site, including "order in late September" and "here in November". Also some information about standard spec and options:
https://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/lates ... aunch.html


----------



## Dano28

powerplay said:


> Dano28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liking the central rev counter a lot
> 
> 
> 
> Save some cash buy a TTS they have the central rev counter too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I'll clarify... liking the central rev counter and the 5-pot howl
Click to expand...

Yeah the 5-pot howl is sweet!! Drool... :lol:


----------



## datamonkey

4433allanr said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch them being built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great find. Is this Audi trying to retrofit the cruise control?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, could well be, they look confused!
Click to expand...

They're definitely confused as they were told to change the horrendous alloys! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dano28

Shmee150 has just commented on his Twitter "Driving some small Spanish roads in the Audi TTRS and its just about perfect"


----------



## Gonzo0

Does anyone else find it odd that Magnetic shocks are extra on the RS but standard on the S?


----------



## leopard

Gonzo0 said:


> Does anyone else find it odd that Magnetic shocks are extra on the RS but standard on the S?


No, it was the same with the mk2,but by definition it's should be standard on the more expensive model.


----------



## powerplay

leopard said:


> Gonzo0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find it odd that Magnetic shocks are extra on the RS but standard on the S?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was the same with the mk2,but by definition it's should be standard on the more expensive model.
Click to expand...

Which definition is that?


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonzo0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find it odd that Magnetic shocks are extra on the RS but standard on the S?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was the same with the mk2,but by definition it's should be standard on the more expensive model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which definition is that?
Click to expand...

The definition that Audi are greedy Bastards and shouldn't be charging for something that should come as standard on a 50K+ motor if it makes the ride more palpable


----------



## powerplay

leopard said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was the same with the mk2,but by definition it's should be standard on the more expensive model.
> 
> 
> 
> Which definition is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The definition that Audi are greedy Bastards and shouldn't be charging for something that should come as standard on a 50K+ motor if it makes the ride more palpable
Click to expand...

Oh yes, that one! Someone needs to let audi know... :wink:


----------



## ROBH49

I agree with Leopard why should you be made to pay extra for something that comes as standard on a lesser model doesn`t make any sense to me. :x


----------



## leopard

Dano28 said:


> Shmee150 has just commented on his Twitter "Driving some small Spanish roads in the Audi TTRS and its just about perfect"


The last time I read on here,the general consensus was that Shmee was a bit of a Bellend and his opinion was to be taken lightly.

Has this now changed ? :lol:


----------



## 4433allanr

No. End of a bell.


----------



## tt3600

Dano28 said:


> Shmee150 has just commented on his Twitter "Driving some small Spanish roads in the Audi TTRS and its just about perfect"


Cool look forward to his video. Autogefühl are doing a review soon and they are usually the most detailed.


----------



## datamonkey

What is the RS missing where the blank buttons are on the dash? I guess no adjustable spoiler is one...

I also find it a bit weird that the mag ride is not standard on the RS but is on the S but I guess it does already have the RS suspension right so maybe Audi think it's not warranted. The RS also comes with lesser alloys also!


----------



## Aoon_M

Why on earth does it only pop and bang on idle but not on downshift. What have you done audi :x


----------



## R_TTS

datamonkey said:


> What is the RS missing where the blank buttons are on the dash? I guess no adjustable spoiler is one...
> 
> I also find it a bit weird that the mag ride is not standard on the RS but is on the S but I guess it does already have the RS suspension right so maybe Audi think it's not warranted. The RS also comes with lesser alloys also!


Drive select moves to steering wheel button so that will leave another blank.


----------



## Nin Din Din

tt3600 said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liking the central rev counter a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..Hard to watch him driving though ughhh.
Click to expand...

Understeer at 1:20?


----------



## F1_STAR

Schmee150 is no means a Jeremy Clarkson, he just found a gap in the market and is exploiting it, like other you tubers - which I fair enough, but he doesn't command an audience as Clarkson used to, (lets see what the Grand Tour is like).

Despite being controversial at times, Clarkson actually knows what he is talking about when it comes to cars and how well they are likely to sell.


----------



## powerplay

leopard said:


> Dano28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shmee150 has just commented on his Twitter "Driving some small Spanish roads in the Audi TTRS and its just about perfect"
> 
> 
> 
> The last time I read on here,the general consensus was that Shmee was a bit of a Bellend and his opinion was to be taken lightly.
> 
> Has this now changed ? :lol:
Click to expand...

I don't take what he thinks about cars seriously. He can't even pronounce "TT" :lol:


----------



## datamonkey

R_TTS said:


> Drive select moves to steering wheel button so that will leave another blank.


Ah yeah so Drive Select and spoiler but I think there's a third missing. Anyone know?


----------



## R_TTS

datamonkey said:


> R_TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drive select moves to steering wheel button so that will leave another blank.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yeah so Drive Select and spoiler but I think there's a third missing. Anyone know?
Click to expand...

Park assist.


----------



## sherry13

tt3600 said:


> Dano28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shmee150 has just commented on his Twitter "Driving some small Spanish roads in the Audi TTRS and its just about perfect"
> 
> 
> 
> Cool look forward to his video. Autogefühl are doing a review soon and they are usually the most detailed.
Click to expand...

Thomas from Autogefuhl is quite a fan of Audi, but his sweet spot of the TT range is the diesel so it will be interesting to see what he thinks to it. I did ask him direct what his initial thoughts were to the TT RS' stats and he was very Germanic in his reply ie why would anyone want such performance in a TT? Let's see what he says. I don't mind Schmee, it's the Car Wow guy that drives me nuts. Having said that, he loved the RS haha.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## powerplay




----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

I think Paul liked it.

Strange that he didn't have overrun pops and bangs, think he didn't have it set up right to do that. The other red car in a later clip did plenty, so panic over. You don't buy a 5 pot not to have pops, bangs and growls.


----------



## ZephyR2

Red piping on the seat belts - I wonder if that's coordinated with the red stitching on the seats or with the body colour or maybe its only in red. No doubt another little "extra" you can pay for.


----------



## powerplay

If it was coordinated and free I'd spec it, otherwise would never bother. All the silly little things like that such as different colour inlays and other minor tweaks leave a stupid-size hole in your wallet and add nothing, especially when no one other than yourself even recognises it!


----------



## Aoon_M

@foxtrot_oscar

Link?


----------



## Aoon_M

ZephyR2 said:


> Red piping on the seat belts - I wonder if that's coordinated with the red stitching on the seats or with the body colour or maybe its only in red. No doubt another little "extra" you can pay for.


It's part of the RS design pack. Will come in red or silver AFAIK


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Aoon_M said:


> @foxtrot_oscar
> 
> Link?


----------



## leopard

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/cars/audi/audi-tt-rs-driven/

Not bad,but the steering is still raising it's ugly head.

The summary is interesting


----------



## tt3600

The summary on that telegraph article was funny.


----------



## sherry13

leopard said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/cars/audi/audi-tt-rs-driven/
> 
> Not bad,but the steering is still raising it's ugly head.
> 
> The summary is interesting


He sounds desperate to dampen his enthusiasm for a guilty pleasure. As I suppose you would be if you were reviewing a car that will never be bought by readers of the Daily Telegraph. Oh, he liked the gearbox and thought the steering was excellent in Dynamic.

Mind you, have you read his review of the 718? The opening paragraph is devastating, if you're bothered by these things!

The good news for Audi is how loved the engine seems to be in this model, this is at the heart of the reviews and a good piece of positioning for the brand in general - which is what the TT RS and R8 etc is all about at the end of the day.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tt3600

A 12 minute version of the build including the engine,


----------



## powerplay

tt3600 said:


> A 12 minute version of the build including the engine,


It doesn't include the engine; it's the same Vid as all the others, with a different vid tacked on the end of the 4-cyl engine build.


----------



## powerplay

Another one. It pops, it bangs!


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> Another one. It pops, it bangs!


I can't seem to play these vids you're posting.

It's a frozen picture with a black band across the top !


----------



## powerplay

leopard said:


> I can't seem to play these vids you're posting.
> It's a frozen picture with a black band across the top !


Plays fine for me in browser, are you on mobile?


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to play these vids you're posting.
> It's a frozen picture with a black band across the top !
> 
> 
> 
> Plays fine for me in browser, are you on mobile?
Click to expand...

I'm using a Samsung S2 tablet atm and I've not experienced problems before in desktop.

I've got the link now though from your last post but the previous one is like I say a frozen picture.


----------



## powerplay

leopard said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to play these vids you're posting.
> It's a frozen picture with a black band across the top !
> 
> 
> 
> Plays fine for me in browser, are you on mobile?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using a Samsung S2 tablet atm and I've not experienced problems before in desktop.
> 
> I've got the link now though from your last post but the previous one is like I say a frozen picture.
Click to expand...

Seems like the browser on your tablet just can't handle the embedded video on the forum using the youtube tag


Code:


 [youtube]VideoId[/youtube]


----------



## datamonkey

Overall it seems the majority are impressed with the RS.

The steering/oversteer "issue" I doubt will be noticed by 95% of owners unless they use it on the track.

Slightly off-topic but those of you that have a Mk3, can lane assist be turned off?


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> Seems like the browser on your tablet just can't handle the embedded video on the forum using the youtube tag
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [youtube]VideoId[/youtube]


Yep you're right, bloody adobe Flash player :wink:


----------



## R_TTS

datamonkey said:


> Slightly off-topic but those of you that have a Mk3, can lane assist be turned off?


It's default is off. Turned on and off by a button on the end of the indicator stalk. It's rubbish, I never use it.


----------



## patatus

SOL testing TT RS coupe and roadster


----------



## Jonny_C

R_TTS said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly off-topic but those of you that have a Mk3, can lane assist be turned off?
> 
> 
> 
> It's default is off. Turned on and off by a button on the end of the indicator stalk. It's rubbish, I never use it.
Click to expand...

Agree. In the UK.

Except it worked brilliantly on empty French two-lane A roads.Used it most of the time a few weeks ago.


----------



## Jonny_C

patatus said:


> SOL testing TT RS coupe and roadster


I want one.

Just for the noise.


----------



## patatus

Two more videos:


----------



## datamonkey

R_TTS said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly off-topic but those of you that have a Mk3, can lane assist be turned off?
> 
> 
> 
> It's default is off. Turned on and off by a button on the end of the indicator stalk. It's rubbish, I never use it.
Click to expand...

Thanks bud.

Yeah I've only heard negative things about it tbh and was hoping it could be turned it off as it sounds like something that would get on my wick


----------



## aw159130

I find the lane assist a bit of a mixed bag. I have mine set to early steering intervention and if I use it on a motorway then it does a pretty good job of keeping me in the middle of the lane with little input from me, provided my hands are on the wheel.

However, as a safety feature it is next to useless. If you take your hands off the wheel then, provided the bends are not too sharp, it will steer for you for a short while. It then disengages whilst giving you a visual warning to put your hands back on the wheel but no warning noise or vibration. So if you fall asleep and let go of the wheel then it will do absolutely nothing to help you out.

You can set it to vibrate if you cross a line whilst it is active but the intensity of the vibrations are so low that it is barely perceptibly different from the normal vibration of the car.


----------



## sherry13

Agree, as a safety measure it is useless but it does help on long drives as a convenience thing. It's quite a good party piece as well, I mean set to the most extreme setting (don't forget it does have settings via the VC) and on a motorway it really will keep you going within lane. By the time the mark4 arrives, I suspect that will have self driving as an expensive option.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## patatus

Test by Autogefuhl


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Decent review by Thomas but he needs to learn to drive. He is so driving miss daisy and hates the noise of the exhaust, as he is scared of upsetting people. He strikes me as someone who would buy the diesel TT. If I get the TT RS I can assure you it will never be out of dynamic and loud exhaust mode.


----------



## tt3600

patatus said:


> Test by Autogefuhl


44 minutes! I knew it was going to be long and detailed but wow. Time to make a cup of tea.


----------



## ZephyR2

Apple Carplay on their TT. But no Economy mode in Drive select - no surprise there then :lol:


----------



## patatus

tt3600 said:


> patatus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Test by Autogefuhl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44 minutes! I knew it was going to be long and detailed but wow. Time to make a cup of tea.
Click to expand...

I love the sound so much I played the video twice in a row. :mrgreen: 
I WANT ONE! :twisted:


----------



## tt3600

ZephyR2 said:


> Apple Carplay on their TT. But no Economy mode in Drive select - no surprise there then :lol:


Is Apple carplay support new? Must say that's a cool feature.


----------



## powerplay

patatus said:


> Test by Autogefuhl


Pretty comprehensive, but what a dull laborious review, nothing raises the slightest smile on this bloke's face!!

One thing I do know, my current RS will be trading in quite soon :lol:

Just think how good this car will be after MRC work their magic with it


----------



## Nin Din Din

No emergency spare tire/donut? TTS has one but the RS doesn't? Why?


----------



## Toshiba

UK models dont come with spare. So could well be a regional thing.


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

patatus said:


> Test by Autogefuhl


Most detailed video ive seen yet, sound is superb!


----------



## Dash

The reviews don't seem to be far off expectations. Progression on the MK2. Comparing directly with the Cayman S, the Cayman is the more comprehensive track day car, the TT easier to handle and a better daily.

It seems on paper, unless you frequently track your car (but not enough to buy a dedicated track car), and are a fairly competent driver, then the Porsche is for you.

If you're driving UK roads with some cross country blasts, or want to do some tracking without having too much experience of handling powerful RWD, then the TT is a better bet.

Quelle surprise.

At least my neighbours 987 Cayman sounds reasonably sporty when he repeatedly revs the tits off it from cold.


----------



## Nin Din Din

Toshiba said:


> UK models dont come with spare. So could well be a regional thing.


Hopefully you are right since they are so equipped in the MK3 TTS here.


----------



## RichP

So I may be throwing spanners with all the TT love, but coming from a TT RS Plus, to a land rover evoque (2016), I have to honestly say, I prefer driving the Evoque.

It is a much more engaging drive than the TT. You can feel exactly what the car is doing at every moment. To be honest, I have more trust going round a corner at speed in the Evoque than I did the TT RS.

So in terms of the reviews of past, and what appears to be present, the TT remains unchanged.

I'm not a Land Rover fan, far from it, but drivability simply exceeds the TT. Every single bump, actually feeling the tyres, knowing where you are on the road at any point, it is a great feeling after the TT.

So the comparison to Porsche in terms of speed, but not handling are just. The TT is, well a bit numb, a bit dull, it's a bit like giving commands to a robot as you drive.

It is a bit crap to drive, but am I gonna buy the new TT Rs? Well, probably.


----------



## powerplay

I drove a standard mk3 TT very recently and was immediately aware of how much sharper, positive and more planted it felt compared to my mk2 TTRS.

The mk3 RS, with the better weight distribution, is going to be a belter make no mistake.


----------



## RichP

powerplay said:


> I drove a standard mk3 TT very recently and was immediately aware of how much sharper, positive and more planted it felt compared to my mk2 TTRS.
> 
> The mk3 RS, with the better weight distribution, is going to be a belter make no mistake.


But the reviews are already saying the same old thing.

Yeah, I like to point and shoot, that's why I like the RS, but if you like to feel every moment on the bends, then the RS is not for you.

And actually it's not just for the circuit, it makes a difference in every day driving.


----------



## sherry13

RichP said:


> So I may be throwing spanners with all the TT love, but coming from a TT RS Plus, to a land rover evoque (2016), I have to honestly say, I prefer driving the Evoque.
> 
> It is a much more engaging drive than the TT. You can feel exactly what the car is doing at every moment. To be honest, I have more trust going round a corner at speed in the Evoque than I did the TT RS.
> 
> So in terms of the reviews of past, and what appears to be present, the TT remains unchanged.
> 
> I'm not a Land Rover fan, far from it, but drivability simply exceeds the TT. Every single bump, actually feeling the tyres, knowing where you are on the road at any point, it is a great feeling after the TT.
> 
> So the comparison to Porsche in terms of speed, but not handling are just. The TT is, well a bit numb, a bit dull, it's a bit like giving commands to a robot as you drive.
> 
> It is a bit crap to drive, but am I gonna buy the new TT Rs? Well, probably.


To be accurate, you are coming in from a mark2 TT, Plus or no Plus.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Decent review by Thomas but he needs to learn to drive. He is so driving miss daisy and hates the noise of the exhaust, as he is scared of upsetting people. He strikes me as someone who would buy the diesel TT. If I get the TT RS I can assure you it will never be out of dynamic and loud exhaust mode.


You are right, his preferred TT is indeed the diesel! You couldn't get anyone more different than, say, SupercarsofLondon.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RichP

sherry13 said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I may be throwing spanners with all the TT love, but coming from a TT RS Plus, to a land rover evoque (2016), I have to honestly say, I prefer driving the Evoque.
> 
> It is a much more engaging drive than the TT. You can feel exactly what the car is doing at every moment. To be honest, I have more trust going round a corner at speed in the Evoque than I did the TT RS.
> 
> So in terms of the reviews of past, and what appears to be present, the TT remains unchanged.
> 
> I'm not a Land Rover fan, far from it, but drivability simply exceeds the TT. Every single bump, actually feeling the tyres, knowing where you are on the road at any point, it is a great feeling after the TT.
> 
> So the comparison to Porsche in terms of speed, but not handling are just. The TT is, well a bit numb, a bit dull, it's a bit like giving commands to a robot as you drive.
> 
> It is a bit crap to drive, but am I gonna buy the new TT Rs? Well, probably.
> 
> 
> 
> To be accurate, you are coming in from a mark2 TT, Plus or no Plus.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

I came from a Plus.


----------



## leopard

RichP said:


> So I may be throwing spanners with all the TT love, but coming from a TT RS Plus, to a land rover evoque (2016), I have to honestly say, I prefer driving the Evoque.
> 
> It is a much more engaging drive than the TT. You can feel exactly what the car is doing at every moment. To be honest, I have more trust going round a corner at speed in the Evoque than I did the TT RS.
> 
> So in terms of the reviews of past, and what appears to be present, the TT remains unchanged.
> 
> I'm not a Land Rover fan, far from it, but drivability simply exceeds the TT. Every single bump, actually feeling the tyres, knowing where you are on the road at any point, it is a great feeling after the TT.
> 
> So the comparison to Porsche in terms of speed, but not handling are just. The TT is, well a bit numb, a bit dull, it's a bit like giving commands to a robot as you drive.
> 
> It is a bit crap to drive, but am I gonna buy the new TT Rs? Well, probably.


You made complete sense until the line you were drawing made a 180 curve in the last sentence


----------



## RockKramer

leopard said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I may be throwing spanners with all the TT love, but coming from a TT RS Plus, to a land rover evoque (2016), I have to honestly say, I prefer driving the Evoque.
> 
> It is a much more engaging drive than the TT. You can feel exactly what the car is doing at every moment. To be honest, I have more trust going round a corner at speed in the Evoque than I did the TT RS.
> 
> So in terms of the reviews of past, and what appears to be present, the TT remains unchanged.
> 
> I'm not a Land Rover fan, far from it, but drivability simply exceeds the TT. Every single bump, actually feeling the tyres, knowing where you are on the road at any point, it is a great feeling after the TT.
> 
> So the comparison to Porsche in terms of speed, but not handling are just. The TT is, well a bit numb, a bit dull, it's a bit like giving commands to a robot as you drive.
> 
> It is a bit crap to drive, but am I gonna buy the new TT Rs? Well, probably.
> 
> 
> 
> You made complete sense until the line you were drawing made a 180 curve in the last sentence
Click to expand...

Quite... There are many who make a fine arguement for the RS, it heaps of what Audi does best the can't wait to get their hands on it but... To put forward that damning criticism, "The TT is, well a bit numb, a bit dull, it's a bit like giving commands to a robot as you drive..." Then say you'll probably but it anyway. £52k on a car you don't or expecting not to like, especially when you have a car you prefer driving anyway. Well it don't make no sense...(yes, grammar police, I know) 
Why would you do that...? I'd be interested to know


----------



## Toshiba

It's not 52k thought, it's at least 10% more because of options..

This is why i always thought on the MK2 the TTS was by far the best car in the range. it had enough performance where as the RS 100% the same driving feel, but more go and when you get to that amount of money you want to have something thats good and enjoyable to drive.

Or let me re-say that.. i do, hence why I'm not getting an RS. I'd rather have a slower car but better dynamics and feel - thats the part that puts the smile on the face.

But we have to accept, not all people are the same and not all people want the same things 
Pay your money make your choice. (or just buy a new bumper on the front and slap a badge/spoiler on the back and no one will know the difference :wink: )


----------



## Jonny_C

First half is wasted, but it's first I've seen on Roadster.

Minor thing - noticed that the gear shift paddles have little (fake probably) brushed Alu inserts, which are not on any other models from memory.


----------



## Jonny_C

Toshiba said:


> This is why i always thought on the MK2 the TTS was by far the best car in the range. it had enough performance where as the RS 100% the same driving feel, but more go and when you get to that amount of money you want to have something thats good and enjoyable to drive.


True - it's not often I've needed more, but I do love the noise of the 5 cyl. I'm not sure any amount of clever custom exhausts will ever get close to that sound from the 4 cyl.


----------



## Piker Mark

Jonny_C said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YLBRIm0_UU
> 
> First half is wasted, but it's first I've seen on Roadster.
> 
> Minor thing - noticed that the gear shift paddles have little (fake probably) brushed Alu inserts, which are not on any other models from memory.


Those paddles are on a number of Audi's, e.g. current S3, RS3, also on R8, RS6, etc. Having had them on my S3 and RS3, I wish I had them in my TTS - OK, they're not aluminium, but they're easier to get at when turning the wheel. I think it a little odd that my TTS doesn't have them, but the new RS does. I suppose it's Audi's attempt at making the RS interior differ from the TTS :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Yep - Q5 has them too.
Very easy to replace.


----------



## Aoon_M

Is it worth the switch from my 530bhp RS3 8V?

I like the virtual cockpit and other tech, but my ideal spec will be touching 70k. Ceramics etc.

Can't make my mind up.. Don't know if I 70k want one..


----------



## Aoon_M

Think I need to drive one to make my mind up. And would need a double figure discount with my spec to make it worthwhile...


----------



## leopard

Aoon_M said:


> Is it worth the switch from my 530bhp RS3 8V?
> 
> I like the virtual cockpit and other tech, but my ideal spec will be touching 70k. Ceramics etc.
> 
> Can't make my mind up.. Don't know if I 70k want one..


I think you'd need your head testing if you bought into one for 70K.They're on the edge at 51K :lol:

What happened to the a45 ?


----------



## Toshiba

more like 45k...


----------



## Aoon_M

Exactly lol.

It will be 60k with the must have options and another estimated 7-8k for ceramics haha.

A45 blew up three times so I got an RS3 instead, much better!


----------



## leopard

Toshiba said:


> more like 45k...


I reckon...45K is where it's at


----------



## R_TTS

leopard said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> more like 45k...
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon...45K is where it's at
Click to expand...

So it should be less than a mk2 TTRS, and just 4K more than a mk3 TTS? Would be nice, but a touch unrealistic.


----------



## Toshiba

I paid about 42k for my first RS TT, I don't recall the price of hers but i will go and look, so yes - that's all i believe they are worth and more importantly, its all i would be willing to pay for one. Each to their own i say.

Look on the positive side, more cars for others.


----------



## leopard

R_TTS said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> more like 45k...
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon...45K is where it's at
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it should be less than a mk2 TTRS, and just 4K more than a mk3 TTS? Would be nice, but a touch unrealistic.
Click to expand...

Paying 41K for a TTS is a touch unrealistic too,used values have predictably nose dived and discounts will be around the corner for the TTRS as the press have made it quite clear it's a four star car and there are better for less in the handling and fun stakes.

Obviously each to their own but I wouldn't pay full asking price for the RS although I have recently paid full rrp for one of its competitors...


----------



## patatus

Another video / review:


----------



## powerplay

the Schmee thee thee review


----------



## Toshiba

He lost me at wider archers.. totally clueless and couldnt be bothered to watch anymore. :roll:


----------



## F1_STAR

I've stopped watching you tube videos from SOL and Schmee. Even though they have driven many cars, they don't know what there talking about half of the time. Guess Audi will let anyone review there cars.

I remember watching a SOL video when Paul had his R8, and he thought the engine size was a 83 L CC, then realised later on it's a 83 L sized fuel tank!


----------



## leopard

These toobers p*** me off :lol: All teeth and smiles and no substance.The RS is just another day to them,sort of conveyer belt reviewing.


----------



## F1_STAR

leopard said:


> These toobers p*** me off :lol: All teeth and smiles and no substance.The RS is just another day to them,sort of conveyer belt reviewing.


Agreed!


----------



## powerplay

Yep the earlier Bellend comment is applicable to any of them :lol:


----------



## datamonkey

Don't mind SoL but shmee grates on me for some reason... :?


----------



## sherry13

On the other hand, if we listened to how many stars traditional media give a car and their overall opinions, we would right now be on a Ford Focus R forum (having just traded in our Golf).

Mind you, I suppose 4 stars puts it in Cayman territory these days.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## powerplay

(yet) Another vid.

Foreign review this one but at at 1:50 it launches to 100mph which seems to take 8 seconds, which is only about half a second off my current stage1 RS...


----------



## tt3600

Video overload. Gotta catchup. SOL, Shmee and Mr JWW are no doubt all paid by Audi to feature their car on their channel.


----------



## sherry13

Time to fess up - which one of you wrote on Schmee's YouTube comments: "i had to stop watching at 'wider arches' - it seems any clueless bellend can review cars these days" lol ! It's had five thumbs up as well ha!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13

tt3600 said:


> Video overload. Gotta catchup. SOL, Shmee and Mr JWW are no doubt all paid by Audi to feature their car on their channel.


No, they are not paid - but they get a nice day out in Spain, reasonable expenses paid for - as they would from other brands too.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KevC

The dials in the VC seem to have a bit more of a 3D look about them. I wonder if that will filter down the model range in a future update.


----------



## tt3600

sherry13 said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Video overload. Gotta catchup. SOL, Shmee and Mr JWW are no doubt all paid by Audi to feature their car on their channel.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are not paid - but they get a nice day out in Spain, reasonable expenses paid for - as they would from other brands too.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

Really? OK


----------



## ZephyR2

Which means I guess that they rarely give an honest critical review of a motor as that might jeopardise the chance of future offers from other manufacturers. So in other words - all their car reviews are positive, regardless of the facts.


----------



## mikef4uk

sherry13 said:


> Time to fess up - which one of you wrote on Schmee's YouTube comments: "i had to stop watching at 'wider arches' - it seems any clueless bellend can review cars these days" lol ! It's had five thumbs up as well ha!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Clueless bellend eh?.that'll be the clueless bellend with the McLaren/Porsche GT4/Ferrari/Aston Martin/Ford Focus RS. and a net worth reported to be $3.2 million 

And you call him Clueless :lol:


----------



## sherry13

ZephyR2 said:


> Which means I guess that they rarely give an honest critical review of a motor as that might jeopardise the chance of future offers from other manufacturers. So in other words - all their car reviews are positive, regardless of the facts.


Not that simple.

The reviewer from the Telegraph, Auto Car (was it them who gave it 2 stars?) - they all got exactly the same. Flight to Spain, associated costs, refreshments, chance to ponce around in a car for a few hours, maybe an interview opportunity with someone at Audi.. Etc.

The difference with (some) of the YouTubers is that they tend to only review cars that they want to review, and which they think their audience will want to watch. So you are not going to get Supercars of London reviewing the latest Polo diesel - but that bloke from the Telegraph might have to. Considering this, the big YouTubers will tend to be seen to be enjoying what they drive because they are the sort of cars they are likely to enjoy anyway. Not a bad way to earn a living.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13

mikef4uk said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to fess up - which one of you wrote on Schmee's YouTube comments: "i had to stop watching at 'wider arches' - it seems any clueless bellend can review cars these days" lol ! It's had five thumbs up as well ha!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> Clueless bellend eh?.that'll be the clueless bellend with the McLaren/Porsche GT4/Ferrari/Aston Martin/Ford Focus RS. and a net worth reported to be $3.2 million
> 
> And you call him Clueless :lol:
Click to expand...

Who did I call clueless? Please read the post.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2

sherry13 said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which means I guess that they rarely give an honest critical review of a motor as that might jeopardise the chance of future offers from other manufacturers. So in other words - all their car reviews are positive, regardless of the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that simple.
> 
> The reviewer from the Telegraph, Auto Car (was it them who gave it 2 stars?) - they all got exactly the same. Flight to Spain, associated costs, refreshments, chance to ponce around in a car for a few hours, maybe an interview opportunity with someone at Audi.. Etc.
> 
> The difference with (some) of the YouTubers is that they tend to only review cars that they want to review, and which they think their audience will want to watch. So you are not going to get Supercars of London reviewing the latest Polo diesel - but that bloke from the Telegraph might have to. Considering this, the big YouTubers will tend to be seen to be enjoying what they drive because they are the sort of cars they are likely to enjoy anyway. Not a bad way to earn a living.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

Ah Right. Thanks for enlightening me sherry13.


----------



## sherry13

ZephyR2 said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which means I guess that they rarely give an honest critical review of a motor as that might jeopardise the chance of future offers from other manufacturers. So in other words - all their car reviews are positive, regardless of the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that simple.
> 
> The reviewer from the Telegraph, Auto Car (was it them who gave it 2 stars?) - they all got exactly the same. Flight to Spain, associated costs, refreshments, chance to ponce around in a car for a few hours, maybe an interview opportunity with someone at Audi.. Etc.
> 
> The difference with (some) of the YouTubers is that they tend to only review cars that they want to review, and which they think their audience will want to watch. So you are not going to get Supercars of London reviewing the latest Polo diesel - but that bloke from the Telegraph might have to. Considering this, the big YouTubers will tend to be seen to be enjoying what they drive because they are the sort of cars they are likely to enjoy anyway. Not a bad way to earn a living.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah Right. Thanks for enlightening me sherry13.
Click to expand...

Haha - hardly enlightening, but no worries. It's a contentious thing in the biz - clients can want certain journos blacklisted and PR types have to advise why that's not a good idea. I once had a journo fly First for an airline client review, she got the full-on experience but slagged off a minor detail - it almost caused world war 3 at HQ when the review came out. But they have to live with it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4433allanr

patatus said:


> Test by Autogefuhl


He's more of a geek than the others. But that's ok.


----------



## datamonkey

A short "how it's made" video which actually doesn't show you how it's made at all but lists its features! Including high-end CGI..


----------



## datamonkey

4433allanr said:


> patatus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Test by Autogefuhl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's more of a geek than the others. But that's ok.
Click to expand...

Yeah I like Thomas, he makes a lot of sense to me, though he's very serious, or should I say 'German'?


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Is it still looking like the 23 launch for ordering and confirmation of options pricing?


----------



## leopard

datamonkey said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patatus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Test by Autogefuhl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's more of a geek than the others. But that's ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I like Thomas, he makes a lot of sense to me, though he's very serious, or should I say 'German'?
Click to expand...

Where's the " Getawayer " disappeared to ? Another no nonsense Germanic reviewer.


----------



## tt3600

leopard said:


> Where's the " Getawayer " disappeared to ? Another no nonsense Germanic reviewer.


Wonder if Audi will give him a TT-RS to try out as he panned the RS3.


----------



## tt3600

Interesting to hear there will be an Audi Sport app for the RS.


----------



## 4433allanr

tt3600 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the " Getawayer " disappeared to ? Another no nonsense Germanic reviewer.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if Audi will give him a TT-RS to try out as he panned the RS3.
Click to expand...

He wasn't the only one to pan the RS3. Probably still in the bad books.


----------



## Aden

Ianstewartshouse said:


> Is it still looking like the 23 launch for ordering and confirmation of options pricing?


That's what Audi Ipswich seem to believe as of the communication I had with them on Friday.


----------



## datamonkey

Aden said:


> Ianstewartshouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it still looking like the 23 launch for ordering and confirmation of options pricing?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Audi Ipswich seem to believe as of the communication I had with them on Friday.
Click to expand...

Does that include the online configurator?


----------



## Aden

datamonkey said:


> Aden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ianstewartshouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it still looking like the 23 launch for ordering and confirmation of options pricing?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Audi Ipswich seem to believe as of the communication I had with them on Friday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that include the online configurator?
Click to expand...

Presumably yes but who knows.

I'm hoping so as I'd rather tinker with the configurator all weekend and compare all my options! 

Audi Ipswich just said that full pricing, options list and finance information would be available on Friday 23rd and that they'd be in touch as soon as they could release it to me. So Friday morning I hope.


----------



## leopard

tt3600 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the " Getawayer " disappeared to ? Another no nonsense Germanic reviewer.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if Audi will give him a TT-RS to try out as he panned the RS3.
Click to expand...

He certainly did and wasn't ultra keen on the VC in the tt either.



4433 said:


> He wasn't the only one to pan the RS3. Probably still in the bad books.


Dead right,sitting on the naughty step until he promises Audi he'll give them a glowing review.


----------



## sherry13

That reviewer has not made a video of anything for almost half a year. He now works for Auto Bild and has reviews on their YT channel.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## csbear

sherry13 said:


> That reviewer has not made a video of anything for almost half a year. He now works for Auto Bild and has reviews on their YT channel.
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes, Getawayer (Guido) is now working for a German mag. Hopefully, he does a review on it anyway as I feel he does a great job reviewing cars. Thomas from Autogefuehl is a little subdued at times, while Guido is genuinely passionate during his reviews. Sometimes emotions and body language can reveal more than words during a sports car review.


----------



## powerplay

csbear said:


> Sometimes emotions and body language can reveal more than words during a sports car review.


This, definitely. Watching reviews of Shmee, and Matt on Smoking Tire (who in contrast is a delight to watch) I felt revealed their true disappointment with the Focus RS while not saying so.


----------



## tt3600

Another track test from a youtuber that owns a number of supercars.


----------



## datamonkey

csbear said:


> Sometimes emotions and body language can reveal more than words during a sports car review.


That's what I thought when watching Supercars of London driving the RS. He had a massive grin on his face most of the time. In fact it was more like jaw dropped on the floor...


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

datamonkey said:


> csbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes emotions and body language can reveal more than words during a sports car review.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought when watching Supercars of London driving the RS. He had a massive grin on his face most of the time. In fact it was more like jaw dropped on the floor...
Click to expand...

He certainly did and with that lovely 5 pot sound is it any wonder!


----------



## leopard

Lol,

They have massive grins full stop.Doesn't matter what car they're driving


----------



## sherry13

leopard said:


> Lol,
> 
> They have massive grins full stop.Doesn't matter what car they're driving


This is it - as I mentioned earlier in the thread, the big YouTube channels only test the cars they want to drive and which they think their audience will want to watch. It's not like the bloke from the Telegraph who will be reviewing an R8 one day and the latest Golf diesel the next.

So by the nature of their business model (if that is too formal) they will always have smiles on their faces because they are only ever driving cars they want to drive, often in glamorous locations, for free, and making stacks of cash out of it from Adsense and other marketing initiatives at the same time.

Add expletive here:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard

sherry13 said:


> Add expletive here: For f&%k sake :lol:


----------



## RockKramer

leopard said:


> Lol,
> 
> They have massive grins full stop.Doesn't matter what car they're driving


Exactly, if you nip on to YouTube you'll see all these characters driving all manner of performance cars... as Sheree said, you'll not see one of them driving a poverty spec shopping trolley or a 3cyl supermini.
Shmee seems to spend all his time either review the latest performance car, on road trips in Europe with his friends and 2 or 3 of his cars or picking up his lastest car. The lastest one a McLaren 675 LT. 
I'd have a perma grin too


----------



## datamonkey

leopard said:


> Lol,
> 
> They have massive grins full stop.Doesn't matter what car they're driving


You're right. I get what you're saying but maybe my description was wrong. His mouth was more gaping wide in excitement than grinning. He definitely doesn't always have a gaping wide mouth whatever he's driving.


----------



## datamonkey

Also why do you lot talk as though their behaviour isn't exactly what you'd do in the their position? Is it a surprise they're looking to drive what their audience wants to see? No. If they started driving Nissan Micra's they'd probably see a sharp drop in viewers, subs and revenue.

It's also usual that they want to make money off their success too.

Let's face it, we'd all choose to drive the latest 911 or whatever over the latest Honda Civic.


----------



## sherry13

datamonkey said:


> Also why do you lot talk as though their behaviour isn't exactly what you'd do in the their position? Is it a surprise they're looking to drive what their audience wants to see? No. If they started driving Nissan Micra's they'd probably see a sharp drop in viewers, subs and revenue.
> 
> It's also usual that they want to make money off their success too.
> 
> Let's face it, we'd all choose to drive the latest 911 or whatever over the latest Honda Civic.


I agree, it's what I would do as well. They have found an incredibly successful formula and now include storylines in their channels ("why I hate my Jaguar/sold my 4c"etc) which are developed with the help of specialist YouTube agents, who also assist with marketing etc. It's no surprise they drive what they want to drive/audience wants to see (actually, it might be to casual viewers), but it adds context to the recent discussions about traditional media vs the YT'ers.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## csbear

Are these big YouTubers the editors of Consumer Reports or something? Of course they are not going to review the latest Toyota Camry.

But they all own some of the most expensive, fastest cars you can buy. Yes, the SoL guy over does it with his grin (probably just his nature), but the Audi TTRS, the M2, etc are not even remotely in the same realm as a 911GT3 or 675LT or even an AMG GTS.

The fact that any Audi TT elicits a reaction from them means something. I do agree a lot of it is for show, but Shmee himself was not overly enthused by the new RS, and said it lacked soul. He definitely wasn't smiling like he was driving a Z06 or something.
Mr JWW was well-composed also, and in fact did a good review. The best of the bunch I thought...

No, they are not Chris Harris, and people don't view them as such. However, as a viewer, if you dig deeper, it is easy to see if a reviewer, pro or amateur, is genuinely enjoying the car they are driving.


----------



## RockKramer

The main point with these guys, Shmee, SoL, Mr JWW etc is through their YouTube and social media channels they have a big audienc. Along with Car Magazine, Autocar, Evo etc.. these guys are seen as part of marketing campaign. Their approach is different from the more in depth magazine review, more real world. They're not particularly good behind the wheel, most can't offer the insight and demonstrate the skill of Chris Harris but then how many of us have his ability.
The YouTubers bring a more realistic view of what these cars are like in the hands of your average Joe... not so much a cars capabilities at its limits, more what's it's like as an ownership proposition, is it fun etc..
And of as lover of cars they are going to sporting big grins.


----------



## SpudZ

Dano28 said:


> Shmee150 has just commented on his Twitter "Driving some small Spanish roads in the Audi TTRS and its just about perfect"


He also finished off his piece by saying that it just wasn't very exciting..


----------



## leopard

SpudZ said:


> Dano28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shmee150 has just commented on his Twitter "Driving some small Spanish roads in the Audi TTRS and its just about perfect"
> 
> 
> 
> He also finished off his piece by saying that it just wasn't very exciting..
Click to expand...

You're wasting your time,it's falling on deaf ears...


----------



## RockKramer

leopard said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dano28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shmee150 has just commented on his Twitter "Driving some small Spanish roads in the Audi TTRS and its just about perfect"
> 
> 
> 
> He also finished off his piece by saying that it just wasn't very exciting..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're wasting your time,it's falling on deaf ears...
Click to expand...

Yep, if you want it you're going to get it... no car is perfect and if we went solely by negatives nothing would get bought. Hardcore RS fans will love it, a few buyers seduced by the noise and looks will undoubtedly feel it's not very exciting. No different to some who try a Cayman and came away underwhelmed. Depends what you're looking for.


----------



## brittan

Back to *those* 20" wheels; an alternative perhaps: yes, I know it's rough.


----------



## powerplay

I think for me the issue I have with the wheels are the spokes visually looking tapered un-symmetrically, and the fact they are pan flat.


----------



## brittan

Yeah, colouring in the triangle bit at the end of the spokes, which for me shows plainly that the wheels are not handed, does accentuate the un-symmetricalness of the spokes. It was just a thought and probably wouldn't look good in reality.


----------



## Dash

Those wheels are greatly improved, but what's with the off-centre line of the diamond cut bit? Makes my eye twitch.


----------



## csbear

RockKramer said:


> Yep, if you want it you're going to get it... no car is perfect and if we went solely by negatives nothing would get bought. Hardcore RS fans will love it, a few buyers seduced by the noise and looks will undoubtedly feel it's not very exciting. No different to some who try a Cayman and came away underwhelmed. Depends what you're looking for.


Exactly, the 981 Cayman is considered a great sports car overall, but many feel they need/want more power. It may not be their thing. The TTRS gives you that power, but gives it up on the handling front. And the 718 has the power and the handling, BUT lacks the engine and sound people loved in the 981 or TTRS. Give and take....


----------



## datamonkey

brittan said:


> Back to *those* 20" wheels; an alternative perhaps: yes, I know it's rough.


A small change but a major improvement imo. What's going on in the centre there though!?


----------



## brittan

datamonkey said:


> What's going on in the centre there though!?


Cheers! That's just the way a printer short on ink delivered the pic which I coloured with my best crayons, photographed and posted. Not enough crayon left to colour the centre - or not enough enthusiasm.


----------



## datamonkey

brittan said:


> which I coloured with my best crayons, photographed and posted. Not enough crayon left to colour the centre - or not enough enthusiasm.


Haha, kindergarden wheels (no offence) are officially better than Audi's! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

So the overriding conclusion appears to be 132pages of internet forum have been officially wasted by an overpriced missed opportunity from Audi..


----------



## datamonkey

Toshiba said:


> So the overriding conclusion appears to be 132pages of internet forum have been officially wasted by an overpriced missed opportunity from Audi..


It appears so, but all is not lost as it culminates to a video I took of you on your way to work this morning! :lol:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BKjF7NMgoAL/


----------



## Toshiba

That was the carpark - i was determined to get that spot on the corner..


----------



## leopard

I bet his eyes were rolling round like a fruit machine as the armco got nearer lol.


----------



## RockKramer

That's a seriously impressive save if he got away with it....
How many of us would've be on the grass and straight into the Armco?


----------



## datamonkey

RockKramer said:


> That's a seriously impressive save if he got away with it....
> How many of us would've be on the grass and straight into the Armco?


Yeah it's is impressive though judging by the sound it seems he may have spun it when coming back onto the track. Still that's much better than hitting the barrier!

Doubt I'd have saved it, especially as my eyes would have been rolling like leopard said. Though of course I like to think I would have!


----------



## sherry13

So... Any news on the TT RS Plus?

.........

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aden

datamonkey said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a seriously impressive save if he got away with it....
> How many of us would've be on the grass and straight into the Armco?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's is impressive though judging by the sound it seems he may have spun it when coming back onto the track. Still that's much better than hitting the barrier!
> 
> Doubt I'd have saved it, especially as my eyes would have been rolling like leopard said. Though of course I like to think I would have!
Click to expand...

I think he makes contact with the barrier on the opposite side :/
https://www.carthrottle.com/post/this-a ... -all-time/


----------



## 4433allanr

As soon as he was on the grass there was no need for a seatbelt, he was attached to the seat by suction!


----------



## datamonkey

4433allanr said:


> As soon as he was on the grass there was no need for a seatbelt, he was attached to the seat by suction!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leopard

sherry13 said:


> So... Any news on the TT RS Plus?
> 
> .........
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It's going to have more power than the RS. 

And when the goons from London try it out,their already exaggerated cartoonish mannerisms will have everybody on here in a froth ready to sell their souls for one...no doubt


----------



## Toshiba

sherry13 said:


> So... Any news on the TT RS Plus?
> 
> .........
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Can't corner, ugly wheels, boring to drive and over priced - seem to be the headlines.


----------



## ScoTTS.

Received an email tonight from my local Audi dealer (Sheffield) advising the TTRS will be launched and available to order from w/c 14th Nov?! 

I hope this is duff info!


----------



## datamonkey

leopard said:


> will have everybody on here in a froth ready to sell their souls for one...


And on that note, for those interested, my soul will cost £51,800


----------



## Piker Mark

datamonkey said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> which I coloured with my best crayons, photographed and posted. Not enough crayon left to colour the centre - or not enough enthusiasm.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, kindergarden wheels (no offence) are officially better than Audi's! :lol:
Click to expand...

If you diddle around in some imaging software and colour them completely gloss black, they somehow become border line acceptable. I'm sure someone on here with far better skills than me can upload such an image... having them all black seems to reduce the visual impact of those ungainly spokes and doesn't lead your eye to the centre of the wheel so much. So, spec the 20's in their cheapest guise, then get them painted :? Else lean on the Dealer to fit the standard option 20" Y spokes...


----------



## powerplay

Hating on these wheels still, but thinking being forged they're probably quite a bit lighter than many of the other styles you could fit.

Anyone a rough idea exactly how much lighter they could be and presumably these wheels aid in its performance stats?


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

ScoTTS. said:


> Received an email tonight from my local Audi dealer (Sheffield) advising the TTRS will be launched and available to order from w/c 14th Nov?!
> 
> I hope this is duff info!


Strangely I got an email from my dealership today with some std spec info saying very soon, he was checking every day!


----------



## csbear

Good reviews or mediocre... I'm still excited to see members get their cars and hear impressions.

Since I'm in the US and will be waiting for some time, I'll be cheering on my UK brethren.


----------



## Real Thing

ScoTTS. said:


> Received an email tonight from my local Audi dealer (Sheffield) advising the TTRS will be launched and available to order from w/c 14th Nov?!
> 
> I hope this is duff info!


According to Audi Latest News available to order late September with Delivery's expected November.
https://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/lates ... aunch.html
"Character-building five-cylinder power continues to be the lifeblood of the Audi TT RS, which can be ordered in the UK from late September in all-new, 400PS form priced from £51,800 OTR and will touch down here in November."


----------



## ZephyR2

csbear said:


> Good reviews or mediocre... I'm still excited to see members get their cars and hear impressions.
> 
> Since I'm in the US and will be waiting for some time, I'll be cheering on my UK brethren.


Yes. Good point.


----------



## datamonkey

csbear said:


> Since I'm in the US and will be waiting for some time, I'll be cheering on my UK brethren.


Thanks man but the time difference isn't that much eh? You'll only have to wait an extra 8 hours! 

(Yes that was supposed to be a joke, I'll get my coat...  )

Anyway how long will you actually have to wait you think? Few months? Year?


----------



## genie_v1

> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScoTTS. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received an email tonight from my local Audi dealer (Sheffield) advising the TTRS will be launched and available to order from w/c 14th Nov?!
> 
> I hope this is duff info!
> 
> 
> 
> According to Audi Latest News available to order late September with Delivery's expected November.
> https://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/lates ... aunch.html
> "Character-building five-cylinder power continues to be the lifeblood of the Audi TT RS, which can be ordered in the UK from late September in all-new, 400PS form priced from £51,800 OTR and will touch down here in November."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Just got mail from my dealer (Edinburgh) saying " Audi have delayed the ordering of the RS, which was due to open this Friday. He's not sure why but will "keep me updated" .......... This is getting silly

Sigh


----------



## ZephyR2

They've got problems with something. I wouldn't touch one with a barge pole. :?


----------



## powerplay

Right, this is definitely getting silly, losing interest now.

My RS is needing 4 new tyres and I was delaying deciding whether to go midrange or top end tyre depending on if I might be definitely replacing it in the next few months.

Looks like I have to make the call to go top end and hang on to it for now :?


----------



## ROBH49

I know at this rate we will be lucky to see one by the middle of next year. (* shambles* ) [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

ZephyR2 said:


> They've got problems with something. I wouldn't touch one with a barge pole. :?


Are we the first market place to open? If not would we not hear of any problems from other markets? I thought maybe Germany would be open ahead of the UK?


----------



## Toshiba

UK is by far the biggest market (or cashcow) for the TT.


----------



## ZephyR2

Ianstewartshouse said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've got problems with something. I wouldn't touch one with a barge pole. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Are we the first market place to open? If not would we not hear of any problems from other markets? I thought maybe Germany would be open ahead of the UK?
Click to expand...

Nope! The configurator is not up on the German site yet. You can download a brochure which show various colours and options but no prices .....
http://www.audi.de/dam/nemo/models/misc/pdf/my-2017/kataloge/katalog_tt_rs_coupe_tt_rs_roadster.pdf


----------



## csbear

datamonkey said:


> csbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm in the US and will be waiting for some time, I'll be cheering on my UK brethren.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man but the time difference isn't that much eh? You'll only have to wait an extra 8 hours!
> 
> (Yes that was supposed to be a joke, I'll get my coat...  )
> 
> Anyway how long will you actually have to wait you think? Few months? Year?
Click to expand...

Seeing Spring/Summer 2017.... So maybe not too bad.... Ok, when I see you guys receiving the cars, it will be bad. :evil:


----------



## Aden

Don't know about anyone else but this is certainly putting me off.

Feeling like I should hold off for a year, let all the early car orders arrive in Spring with problems and then give Audi 6 months to resolve them all!


----------



## Toshiba

*R*eal *S*hame 
And yep, i was put off a while ago.. or was i and is it just a *R*ou*S*e so i get the fi*RS*t one...


----------



## KevC

Another review

http://www.motor1.com/reviews/98833/201 ... ve-review/


----------



## leopard

You can't be se*R*iou*S*


----------



## R_TTS

Toshiba said:


> *R*eal *S*hame
> And yep, i was put off a while ago.. or was i and is it just a *R*ou*S*e so i get the fi*RS*t one...


Be su*R*e to po*S*t pics when you take delivery!


----------



## leopard

KevC said:


> Another review
> 
> http://www.motor1.com/reviews/98833/201 ... ve-review/


Quote:

" The TT RS isn't the last word in sports cars, but that's fine. It can be in awe of its big brother and learn to develop a personality all its own."

What personality would this be ? :roll:

Oh,hang on...an inferiority complex :lol:


----------



## datamonkey

ZephyR2 said:


> They've got problems with something. I wouldn't touch one with a barge pole. :?


It could just be something like supplier issues which they've had recently or something else not to do with safety... :?:


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

datamonkey said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've got problems with something. I wouldn't touch one with a barge pole. :?
> 
> 
> 
> It could just be something like supplier issues which they've had recently or something else not to do with safety... :?:
Click to expand...

I'm still hoping it's this week! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

I think Audi are just trolling us now. Bad wheels, no information, no configurator, no release dates, slipped dates in the diary when it should have been announced, launched, ordered etc. etc.

At least it is giving us more time to save up... :roll:


----------



## F1_STAR

Quite a few people first said that the MK3 was a slow seller - according to what Audi dealers told them - which is true, then big discounts started appearing months later etc.

Having said that, the same will probably apply to the Audi TTRS, but it will be a lot slower to sell as Audi have probably predicted beforehand. So I wouldn't be surprised seeing sizeable discounts appearing in the near future. From experience on buying the MK3 in late 2014, I personally wouldn't want to be the first paying full price for it. Best to wait and be patient, if this is the car for you.


----------



## luffy7

Hey All, new on here and have been following this topic for some time. Was hoping to be placing my order this Friday however have to report I spoke with Audi via the "Live Chat" earlier today and can confirm the orders have be postponed once again ! No new order date available yet. Just said we will be informed in "due course" what ever that means


----------



## tomcat

LUV the sound


----------



## RockKramer

F1_STAR said:


> Quite a few people first said that the MK3 was a slow seller - according to what Audi dealers told them - which is true, then big discounts started appearing months later etc.
> 
> Having said that, the same will probably apply to the Audi TTRS, but it will be a lot slower to sell as Audi have probably predicted beforehand. So I wouldn't be surprised seeing sizeable discounts appearing in the near future. From experience on buying the MK3 in late 2014, I personally wouldn't want to be the first paying full price for it. Best to wait and be patient, if this is the car for you.


If they can't sell the 50-60 RS's Audi have said they will bring in annually then there is something seriously wrong.
They managed to sell RS3 for silly money, I don't think they'll have much trouble with the RS, even at £52 to start the conversation....

Unless potential buyers get bored of the wait.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

There will be no massive discounts on the TT RS like there is with the other TT models. There is no need for them to do that given that the numbers will be 50 per year in the UK. I think at best you might get £2k off with some excellent negotiating skills, but I wouldn't be waiting around expecting discounts as they will not happen and if limited as said, build slots will go quick. I know plenty of people who waited on the RS3 8V and were left with nothing as the ceramics and buckets never arrived, neither did the major discounts. And the order books and production stopped without any warning. I don't think the TT RS will be built for more than a year, just in time for the facelift. So if you want one I would suggest you might need to be quick.


----------



## F1_STAR

RockKramer said:


> F1_STAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few people first said that the MK3 was a slow seller - according to what Audi dealers told them - which is true, then big discounts started appearing months later etc.
> 
> Having said that, the same will probably apply to the Audi TTRS, but it will be a lot slower to sell as Audi have probably predicted beforehand. So I wouldn't be surprised seeing sizeable discounts appearing in the near future. From experience on buying the MK3 in late 2014, I personally wouldn't want to be the first paying full price for it. Best to wait and be patient, if this is the car for you.
> 
> 
> 
> If they can't sell the 50-60 RS's Audi have said they will bring in annually then there is something seriously wrong.
> They managed to sell RS3 for silly money, I don't think they'll have much trouble with the RS, even at £52 to start the conversation....
> 
> I guess time will tell, I hope Audi do well with it, not like I want them to fail miserably. It would be a shame if they couldn't sell 50-60 RS's. But as Tosh pointed out UK is probably the biggest market for TT's, so you would have thought they would shift them and that the demand would be there in those numbers despite all of this brexit and state of the economy. There is still people out there willing to spend money on it, a few on here as well including Tosh
> 
> Unless potential buyers get bored of the wait.
Click to expand...


----------



## leopard

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> I don't think the TT RS will be built for more than a year, just in time for the facelift. So if you want one I would suggest you might need to be quick.


If this is the case why not wait for the facelift...makes more sense if it's only a year.I also imagine the residuals would be horrendous with something new around the corner.

They might even engineer some steering feedback into it. :wink:


----------



## spike

Nice little Video

https://twitter.com/mat_watson/status/7 ... 60/video/1

and the review


----------



## tt3600

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> There will be no massive discounts on the TT RS like there is with the other TT models.


Probably not day one.

No reason there won't be on the new model l mean l got 7.5% on the TT-RS s-Tronic and it wasn't even on the road.


----------



## Toshiba

F1_STAR said:


> Quite a few people first said that the MK3 was a slow seller - according to what Audi dealers told them - which is true, then big discounts started appearing months later etc.
> 
> Having said that, the same will probably apply to the Audi TTRS, but it will be a lot slower to sell as Audi have probably predicted beforehand. So I wouldn't be surprised seeing sizeable discounts appearing in the near future. From experience on buying the MK3 in late 2014, I personally wouldn't want to be the first paying full price for it. Best to wait and be patient, if this is the car for you.


That's completely untrue. The MK3 sold in big numbers and much better than the previous 2 versions.
HOWEVER, it didn't sell at the level Audi had predicted and or to be more accurate "geared up for", hence why there was a big clearing of the decks but those discounts have now gone and the supply of TTs is much more back to built to order.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

leopard said:


> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the TT RS will be built for more than a year, just in time for the facelift. So if you want one I would suggest you might need to be quick.
> 
> 
> 
> If this is the case why not wait for the facelift...makes more sense if it's only a year.I also imagine the residuals would be horrendous with something new around the corner.
> 
> They might even engineer some steering feedback into it. :wink:
Click to expand...

What I was getting at is the TT RS will stop, like the RS3, when the facelift comes for the TT range. Just a guess.


----------



## F1_STAR

Toshiba said:


> F1_STAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few people first said that the MK3 was a slow seller - according to what Audi dealers told them - which is true, then big discounts started appearing months later etc.
> 
> Having said that, the same will probably apply to the Audi TTRS, but it will be a lot slower to sell as Audi have probably predicted beforehand. So I wouldn't be surprised seeing sizeable discounts appearing in the near future. From experience on buying the MK3 in late 2014, I personally wouldn't want to be the first paying full price for it. Best to wait and be patient, if this is the car for you.
> 
> 
> 
> That's completely untrue. The MK3 sold in big numbers and much better than the previous 2 versions.
> HOWEVER, it didn't sell at the level Audi had predicted and or to be more accurate "geared up for", hence why there was a big clearing of the decks but those discounts have now gone and the supply of TTs is much more back to built to order.
Click to expand...

Your entitled to your opinion Tosh, but I disagree with what you said regarding discounts, as they are still good discounts to be had on built to order cars, even if its a finance or cash price via car brokers...


----------



## Toshiba

Brokers are offering 10%, but that's not huge - i got that off the MK2 RS pre-launch with orders reaching out 16 months..

I did note the UK finance offer was back upto 4k after sept..


----------



## tt3600

Another review with sub titles. There's a tiny bit of oversteer play on this video.


----------



## basher

So... like the sad muppet that I am, I spent a good hour or more watching a bunch of new TT RS videos on Youtube last night. The concensus from the reviewers seemed very positive, except for the "lack of driving excitement".

Having never owned a performance car before, my TTS gives me a ton of excitement, so I'm not really bothered that the RS isn't as fun to drive as a Porsche.

Also, I have to say, the 2-tone wheels look great IMHO, and I'm definitely considering this being my next purchase.

My dream car is an R8, which I'll never be able to afford. 
But the RS could be within reach - just. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

basher said:


> So... like the sad muppet that I am, I spent a good hour or more watching a bunch of new TT RS videos on Youtube last night. The concensus from the reviewers seemed very positive, except for the "lack of driving excitement".
> 
> Having never owned a performance car before, my TTS gives me a ton of excitement, so I'm not really bothered that the RS isn't as fun to drive as a Porsche.
> 
> Also, I have to say, the 2-tone wheels look great IMHO, and I'm definitely considering this being my next purchase.
> 
> My dream car is an R8, which I'll never be able to afford.
> But the RS could be within reach - just. :mrgreen:


I agree, if someone wants the balance and poise of a Porsche go buy one. For me having owned and driven some nice cars including Porsches, a roadcar which is surefooted and confidence installing in the UK weather and a real weather quick point to point car is what I am after. I also race and IMHO unless you are going to spend a lot of time on track in your roadcar the difference driving at a reasonably fast pace to 99% of drivers will be negligible. If you are driving fast enough to get significant understeer in the TTRS you're going too quick on the road! What I see in the videos so far confirms this. The TTRS will be a nice pocket rocket which will certainly be bringing a smile to my face everytime I give it a bit of beans!


----------



## tt3600

basher said:


> Having never owned a performance car before, my TTS gives me a ton of excitement, so I'm not really bothered that the RS isn't as fun to drive as a Porsche.


I've owned two rear wheel drive cars one being an E46 M3 and l didn't find that more fun than the RS *on the road*. It also understeered and worse of all had bad traction in the wet. However oversteer on a damp road was just a throttle press away at low speeds but honestly that sort of adjustability isn't something l miss. On a track no doubt i'd experience more "hooligan" type fun but i've never been on a track.


----------



## TTGazza

Here's a question for you all,

What are we going to talk about once the RS is actually released? [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## tt3600

TTGazza said:


> Here's a question for you all,
> 
> What are we going to talk about once the RS is actually released? [smiley=huh2.gif]


The inevitable refresh and RS Plus


----------



## datamonkey

TTGazza said:


> Here's a question for you all,
> 
> What are we going to talk about once the RS is actually released? [smiley=huh2.gif]


Don't fear, at the speed Audi are progressing with this we've got a couple more years left yet!


----------



## datamonkey

Ianstewartshouse said:


> I agree, if someone wants the balance and poise of a Porsche go buy one. For me having owned and driven some nice cars including Porsches, a roadcar which is surefooted and confidence installing in the UK weather and a real weather quick point to point car is what I am after. I also race and IMHO unless you are going to spend a lot of time on track in your roadcar the difference driving at a reasonably fast pace to 99% of drivers will be negligible. If you are driving fast enough to get significant understeer in the TTRS you're going too quick on the road! What I see in the videos so far confirms this. The TTRS will be a nice pocket rocket which will certainly be bringing a smile to my face everytime I give it a bit of beans!


I started writing a post trying to say this exact thing the other day but my words weren't coming out right so I just deleted it. Thanks for helping me out! lol


----------



## ChrisH

Ianstewartshouse said:


> basher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, if someone wants the balance and poise of a Porsche go buy one. For me having owned and driven some nice cars including Porsches, a roadcar which is surefooted and confidence installing in the UK weather and a real weather quick point to point car is what I am after. I also race and IMHO unless you are going to spend a lot of time on track in your roadcar the difference driving at a reasonably fast pace to 99% of drivers will be negligible. If you are driving fast enough to get significant understeer in the TTRS you're going too quick on the road! What I see in the videos so far confirms this. The TTRS will be a nice pocket rocket which will certainly be bringing a smile to my face everytime I give it a bit of beans!
Click to expand...

I disagree, the driving difference between a TT and a Porsche Cayman is night and day so as the RS is in the same price category as the Cayman people will naturally want to make comparisons. 
The dealer experience is also a factor to be considered, all the Audis I bought the dealership messed up something, they dont even polish the car if you dont take Lifeshine for 599, whereas Porsche is in a different league, same with the after sales experience.


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

ChrisH said:


> Ianstewartshouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, if someone wants the balance and poise of a Porsche go buy one. For me having owned and driven some nice cars including Porsches, a roadcar which is surefooted and confidence installing in the UK weather and a real weather quick point to point car is what I am after. I also race and IMHO unless you are going to spend a lot of time on track in your roadcar the difference driving at a reasonably fast pace to 99% of drivers will be negligible. If you are driving fast enough to get significant understeer in the TTRS you're going too quick on the road! What I see in the videos so far confirms this. The TTRS will be a nice pocket rocket which will certainly be bringing a smile to my face everytime I give it a bit of beans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree, the driving difference between a TT and a Porsche Cayman is night and day so as the RS is in the same price category as the Cayman people will naturally want to make comparisons.
> The dealer experience is also a factor to be considered, all the Audis I bought the dealership messed up something, they dont even polish the car if you dont take Lifeshine for 599, whereas Porsche is in a different league, same with the after sales experience.
Click to expand...

That's fine you are welcome to disagree!

I don't disagree with the comparisons as you say similar price point and 'performance focussed' but I still maintain that balance and poise of a car is related to pushing the performance towards the edge of the envelope for that car which I do in my race car not my road car. My list of wants for a road car can not be met by a Porsche Cayman but can be met by the TTRS (surefootedness in variable weather conditions and I prefer the interior of the TT) I do think it is expensive but fortunately I can afford it. My RS6 had significant under steer so would have been useless on track in comparison to my 911 Turbo but any experiments (as you do! 8) ) revealed that as point to point road cars they were of similar pace. Don't get me wrong the Porsche was a far more involving drive but the RS6 was a car you could drive fast easily 4 up with your luggage in the boot!

It comes down to wants and needs. MY TTRS is a second car but I want to be able to Jump into it 'rain, hail or shine' and use a reasonable amount of the performance without being curtailed by traction control and stability control systems or if I disable them being very aware of the power going through the rear wheels in those conditions. If you want to have that excitement on the road fill your boots.

As I said before the difference in respect of road holding capability which most of the comparisons are highlighting are massively more apparent the harder you push. We don't see any of the road testers under steering into the hedge even though they are loading the cars up to a reasonable extent on the road so I am confident that the TTRS will do all I need as well as any other similarly priced new car with a bit of 5 cyl character (will remind me of my UR Quattro!), good road holding and plenty of lift.

Its no R8, F-Type R AWD, 911 4S but ticks the boxes for me

As for the dealer experience I have been Happy with the service I got from both Audi and Porsche and as they are franchises it will vary from dealer to dealer what service and aftersales experience you have. I don't think you can generalise but I haven't compared the 2 across different locations.


----------



## jryoung

Pretty much the reason I bought the TTS - much as I dream about it, I am never going to spend much, if any time on a track. The TTS is fast enough and fun enough (most of the time I have the cruise or speed limit control on!), very comfy and great clean interior. TTRS for me was never really needed (I tried the RS3, also great, but overkill really). But, if someone wants/prefers a Porsche, then fair dues to them - I am sure that is a fantastic car too.


----------



## Toshiba

Ianstewartshouse said:


> I want to be able to Jump into it 'rain, hail or shine' and use a reasonable amount of the performance without being curtailed by traction control and stability control systems or if I disable them being very aware of the power going through the rear wheels in those conditions. I


20T TT then?


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Toshiba said:


> Ianstewartshouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to be able to Jump into it 'rain, hail or shine' and use a reasonable amount of the performance without being curtailed by traction control and stability control systems or if I disable them being very aware of the power going through the rear wheels in those conditions. I
> 
> 
> 
> 20T TT then?
Click to expand...

 :twisted: If I was sensible lol but that's not gonna happen!


----------



## ChrisH

Ianstewartshouse said:


> That's fine you are welcome to disagree!
> 
> My RS6 had significant under steer so would have been useless on track in comparison to my 911 Turbo but any experiments (as you do! 8) ) revealed that as point to point road cars they were of similar pace. Don't get me wrong the Porsche was a far more involving drive but the RS6 was a car you could drive fast easily 4 up with your luggage in the boot!
> 
> It comes down to wants and needs. MY TTRS is a second car but I want to be able to Jump into it 'rain, hail or shine' and use a reasonable amount of the performance without being curtailed by traction control and stability control systems or if I disable them being very aware of the power going through the rear wheels in those conditions. If you want to have that excitement on the road fill your boots.
> 
> As for the dealer experience I have been Happy with the service I got from both Audi and Porsche and as they are franchises it will vary from dealer to dealer what service and aftersales experience you have. I don't think you can generalise but I haven't compared the 2 across different locations.


Agreed Ian, infact I swapped my TT for an RS3 as I got tired of waiting for the TT RS and for similar practicality reasons but it does not give me a buzz like the Cayman unless you use the point and squirt pedal. I imagine the TT RS is going to be feel much the same but in a small cabin, but its not a sports car except the price tag.

I have found all Audi dealerships to be equally amateur and Porsche a step-up although not perfect. I still take my tyre pressure gauge with me for the hand over and watch their faces go red. :lol:


----------



## EvilTed

TTGazza said:


> Here's a question for you all,
> 
> What are we going to talk about once the RS is actually released? [smiley=huh2.gif]


Same stuff.
"Ugh those wheels"
"I'm not buying one"
"It looks better in grey"
"Why didn't they just make the 420?"
"How much!?"


----------



## Shug750S

TTGazza said:


> Here's a question for you all,
> 
> What are we going to talk about once the RS is actually released? [smiley=huh2.gif]


At this rate the mk4 will be close to release...


----------



## Piker Mark

ChrisH said:


> Ianstewartshouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, if someone wants the balance and poise of a Porsche go buy one. For me having owned and driven some nice cars including Porsches, a roadcar which is surefooted and confidence installing in the UK weather and a real weather quick point to point car is what I am after. I also race and IMHO unless you are going to spend a lot of time on track in your roadcar the difference driving at a reasonably fast pace to 99% of drivers will be negligible. If you are driving fast enough to get significant understeer in the TTRS you're going too quick on the road! What I see in the videos so far confirms this. The TTRS will be a nice pocket rocket which will certainly be bringing a smile to my face everytime I give it a bit of beans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree, the driving difference between a TT and a Porsche Cayman is night and day so as the RS is in the same price category as the Cayman people will naturally want to make comparisons.
> The dealer experience is also a factor to be considered, all the Audis I bought the dealership messed up something, they dont even polish the car if you dont take Lifeshine for 599, whereas Porsche is in a different league, same with the after sales experience.
Click to expand...

I'm inclined to go with ChrisH on this. Having owned a couple of Porsches, the ownership/dealer and yep, driving experience are all better than Audi. I've had the Dealers cock up car orders, had poor service and various other issues with Audi - none horrendous, but enough. With Porsche - awesome service, that's the only way I can describe my experience. 
I think the TT has a better interior than the 981 and is obviously more practical and cheaper to buy/run... but that's where it ends for me. I wouldn't say the Cayman would be night and day better than the TT RS, as going by my TTS, Audi have done a very good job with the MK3 when compared to the mk2, which was a bit dreary to drive IMO, in S and RS - I owned both. 
I'll reserve judgement for now, as I don't order cars unseen anymore. I need to drive the RS and the Cayman S? That would be my default choice, but the cost with decent options is crazy and I need something mildly practical, so the Porsche is out. I may stay with my TTS, as I am suspicious that the RS just won't be worth the extra £ for what it does over and above a TTS. Mind you, I thought that with the mk2 and still bought an RS :lol:


----------



## leopard

ChrisH said:


> I have found all Audi dealerships to be equally amateur and Porsche a step-up although not perfect. I still take my tyre pressure gauge with me for the hand over and watch their faces go red. :lol:


Agreed,I reckon the Audi experience is the worst of the German four.


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

leopard said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have found all Audi dealerships to be equally amateur and Porsche a step-up although not perfect. I still take my tyre pressure gauge with me for the hand over and watch their faces go red. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed,I reckon the Audi experience is the worst of the German four.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a consensus. My local Audi and Porsche dealerships are part of the same franchise so may explain the similar service from each although i have to say i am amazed how little the local dealer knows about release dates for TTRS ive found out all my info on here!


----------



## leopard

Ianstewartshouse said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have found all Audi dealerships to be equally amateur and Porsche a step-up although not perfect. I still take my tyre pressure gauge with me for the hand over and watch their faces go red. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed,I reckon the Audi experience is the worst of the German four.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a consensus. My local Audi and Porsche dealerships are part of the same franchise so may explain the similar service from each although i have to say i am amazed how little the local dealer knows about release dates for TTRS ive found out all my info on here!
Click to expand...

Wait until you have a real problem and escalate to Audi HQ,they'll just turn round and explain that they're just an importer and refer you back to the dealer.

A real shit outfit :?


----------



## Nin Din Din

I've been thinking it over for quite some time and finally gave up on the RS. Made my way down to the Porsche dealership Tuesday, traded in the TTS and ordered a C4S. Should arrive mid-January. 

Here's hoping Audi gives you guys better wheels.


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Nin Din Din said:


> I've been thinking it over for quite some time and finally gave up on the RS. Made my way down to the Porsche dealership Tuesday, traded in the TTS and ordered a C4S. Should arrive mid-January.
> 
> Here's hoping Audi gives you guys better wheels.


F*%#ing hell 90K + options.... If i had that kind of spare I'd maybe do the same. Should be a lovely car


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Ianstewartshouse said:


> Nin Din Din said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking it over for quite some time and finally gave up on the RS. Made my way down to the Porsche dealership Tuesday, traded in the TTS and ordered a C4S. Should arrive mid-January.
> 
> Here's hoping Audi gives you guys better wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> F*%#ing hell 90K + options.... If i had that kind of spare I'd maybe do the same. Should be a lovely car
Click to expand...

Wait its ok its only £118K when i put my options on it! Where do i sign :mrgreen:


----------



## sherry13

Slightly lost track on these, so apols if this one has already gone up from Mr JWW.






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard

sherry13 said:


> Slightly lost track on these, so apols if this one has already gone up from Mr JWW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


" it is 4 am and I'm currently in Venice "

Said David Attenborough :lol:


----------



## datamonkey

leopard said:


> Wait until you have a real problem and escalate to Audi HQ,they'll just turn round and explain that they're just an importer and refer you back to the dealer.


Just use the "write-negative-audi-experience-comments-on-social-media" trick that I did on Twitter.

It's amazing how corporations respond to negativity surrounding their brands when the whole world can see. Sorted my window regulator out in no time (from tweet to car booked in = 1 hour!) after weeks of getting nowhere with "traditional" methods...


----------



## Aden

Audi Ipswich just confirmed the delays to me.

Little bit put off.


----------



## tt3600

Audi TT RS 2016 Acceleration 0-228






Roughly 12 seconds to 125mph.


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

tt3600 said:


> Audi TT RS 2016 Acceleration 0-228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roughly 12 seconds to 125mph.


Yes looks like 8.5 roughly to 100mph

Not bad when you see where that puts it


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Bigger list here


----------



## leopard

There's no denying it's quick in a straight line.I'd be interested to know what the 1/4 mile would be...something starting with an
11:?? Perhaps?

It's just annoying to me that they couldn't have engineered a bit more fun into it and made the steering more communicative....sigh.


----------



## Rev

The thing is, in this vid the TTS does 0-60 in about 4s and looks like 0-100 in about 10s: 





So its not too surprising, it had to be good since the TTS already set the bar so high, lol.

The only thing though I really want when I look at the RS though is the exhaust note, I get the impression its extra performance isn't going to be that noticeable (as someone who will never take it on a track). Could be wrong though I suppose.

All I can think is when my TTS lease is up, its going to be hard to justify the RS, just for the sound and a different bumper


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Rev said:


> The thing is, in this vid the TTS does 0-60 in about 4s and looks like 0-100 in about 10s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So its not too surprising, it had to be good since the TTS already set the bar so high, lol.
> 
> The only thing though I really want when I look at the RS though is the exhaust note, I get the impression its extra performance isn't going to be that noticeable (as someone who will never take it on a track). Could be wrong though I suppose.
> 
> All I can think is when my TTS lease is up, its going to be hard to justify the RS, just for the sound and a different bumper


Wise words, I wish I was that sensible but fear I'll pay through the nose for the little extra the RS gives over a spec'd up TTS


----------



## Templar

I wasn't that thrilled with the mk3 TTS if I'm honest I found it just a little too refined/dull if I'm honest...I'm hoping the TTRS has more sparkle. Don't get me wrong it's quick, it grips well, interior is nice and the tech is up where it should be but I got fed up quickly when driving it. The false farting noise got on my tits after a few days too.
Guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Rev

Templar said:


> I wasn't that thrilled with the mk3 TTS if I'm honest I found it just a little too refined/dull if I'm honest...I'm hoping the TTRS has more sparkle. Don't get me wrong it's quick, it grips well, interior is nice and the tech is up where it should be but I got fed up quickly when driving it. The false farting noise got on my tits after a few days too.
> Guess I'll just have to wait and see.


Hmm that hasn't been the case for me, but maybe I just have different expectations or requirements.

I do sort of know what you mean when just driving around normally, but I find it really comes alive down some country roads. Even the engine starts to sound better. So I feel its a nice compromise, its civilised when I want it to be, but it can still have some fun when I want, as well. But I realise its not up there with Porsche and other RWD or mid-engined cars (but thats fine with me).

I think though that its easy to underestimate how much the sound of a car changes how it makes you feel, I do think the TTS could have done with a sports exhaust, so you could switch it to ASBO mode when you want to have some fun. I don't hate the sound but it does give off an over-refined and synthetic vibe. Shame really, because I think aside from that its a great car.

I don't know if an air filter might spice things up a bit, as I can't really be bothered with changing the exhaust. Anyway might start another thread about that as don't want to take it too OT, wouldn't mind hearing what it sounds like though.


----------



## RockKramer

Rev said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't that thrilled with the mk3 TTS if I'm honest I found it just a little too refined/dull if I'm honest...I'm hoping the TTRS has more sparkle. Don't get me wrong it's quick, it grips well, interior is nice and the tech is up where it should be but I got fed up quickly when driving it. The false farting noise got on my tits after a few days too.
> Guess I'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm that hasn't been the case for me, but maybe I just have different expectations or requirements.
> 
> I do sort of know what you mean when just driving around normally, but I find it really comes alive down some country roads. Even the engine starts to sound better. So I feel its a nice compromise, its civilised when I want it to be, but it can still have some fun when I want, as well. But I realise its not up there with Porsche and other RWD or mid-engined cars (but thats fine with me).
> 
> I think though that its easy to underestimate how much the sound of a car changes how it makes you feel, I do think the TTS could have done with a sports exhaust, so you could switch it to ASBO mode when you want to have some fun. I don't hate the sound but it does give off an over-refined and synthetic vibe. Shame really, because I think aside from that its a great car.
> 
> I don't know if an air filter might spice things up a bit, as I can't really be bothered with changing the exhaust. Anyway might start another thread about that as don't want to take it too OT, wouldn't mind hearing what it sounds like though.
Click to expand...

I think if someone is happy with the TTS at the driving level, the way it handles, but wants a bit more balls, sizzle then an aftermarket exhaust could spice things up. For some that will be the ticket.
For some and a sports exhaust wouldn't begin to make up for what's lacking... if the TTS sounded better, more authentic, I still wouldn't have bought it... maybe there's only so much Audi can do or is willing to do with their FWD biased Quattro platforms.
Of course plenty of customers are more than satisfied they are doing a lot right... for those like me who jumped ship, no doubt plenty more have come aboard


----------



## datamonkey

Would have been good to see the RS in the latest "greatest drag race of all time"!

Still that other Audi proves they have it made in straight lines!


----------



## Templar

Don't get me wrong the TT is a fab car in concept terms but it's losing its edge as far as I'm concerned..it's all about numbers, sales and profits rather than improve on a concept and let's be the best. Point being the reply from an Audi official who said people don't want to drive the best sports car we can produce in its segment..they want an drive an Audi.


----------



## sherry13

Templar said:


> Don't get me wrong the TT is a fab car in concept terms but it's losing its edge as far as I'm concerned..it's all about numbers, sales and profits rather than improve on a concept and let's be the best. Point being the reply from an Audi official who said people don't want to drive the best sports car we can produce in its segment..they want an drive an Audi.


If the mark 3 is losing its edge, then that assumes the mark 2 is edgier?

Who was it at Audi who said that, btw?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RockKramer

sherry13 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong the TT is a fab car in concept terms but it's losing its edge as far as I'm concerned..it's all about numbers, sales and profits rather than improve on a concept and let's be the best. Point being the reply from an Audi official who said people don't want to drive the best sports car we can produce in its segment..they want an drive an Audi.
> 
> 
> 
> If the mark 3 is losing its edge, then that assumes the mark 2 is edgier?
> 
> Who was it at Audi who said that, btw?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

The bottom line is TT's aren't bad cars. There's loads of good stuff. Looks, quality, tech and they are fast. The majority satisfied but... they're not that much fun to drive. Some owners know this and don't care ands that's fine. Some think they are fun to drive and that's fine too, I'm not going to piss on anyone's chips and tell them actually know you're not. If warps speed and masses of grip and your thing, all good. 
There are those here who have said they would like more from the driving experience though. One guy has an RS and an Evogue... he prefers driving the Evogue more, steering feel, involvement etc... finished up his piece saying he'll likely buy the new RS and despite his low expectations. Sleep walking into it almost. So there's that Audi doing something right, to get a likely customer with such low expectations of the driver enjoyment aspect of the car to still buy the product.
Now, in VW's stable, they have cars are acknowledged to handle very well. Now I'm not comparing these actual cars to the TT but the GTI, the Clubsport S, Seat Leon Cupra all sit on the same platform. All FWD and fun to drive. Even RenaultSport turned the Megan into something truly fun to drive. And lets not get into yeah but it's a Renault, it will break down etc... its been ranked as a fabulous car to drive for years.
So why can Audi with all their engineering prowess bring it. Spice the driving experience, add some real fun. I'm not talking about something extreme that people are afraid to explore, just a more involving rewarding drive. Not about getting the back out!!!
With the RS, Quattro, that engine... it should be more that just fantastic numbers and ballistic speeds but the same shortcomings as the previous RS. Of course none of this matters because I'm in the minority, Audi know their market and the don't need to offer more. They could and they should IMO. I'd have bought one. And so should those are getting one anyone.
Re the TT losing its edge. It's never been edgy dynamically... that's the only thing keeping it from five stars.


----------



## R_TTS

Ianstewartshouse said:


> Yes looks like 8.5 roughly to 100mph
> 
> Not bad when you see where that puts it


Sounds pretty quick, but those tables for comparison are very dodgy I think.

I'd love to see it waste a Cayman S on a 1/4 mile!


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

R_TTS said:


> Ianstewartshouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes looks like 8.5 roughly to 100mph
> 
> Not bad when you see where that puts it
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty quick, but those tables for comparison are very dodgy I think.
> 
> I'd love to see it waste a Cayman S on a 1/4 mile!
Click to expand...

Yes cant stand over the accuracy of the tables!

The TTRS ooks nowhere near as slippery as the porsche, i remember when i got rid of the RS6 for the 911 Turbo, although it was noticeably quicker to 60 it was 60-120 and 120+ where the acceleration was alot more impressive with the more slippery silhouette

To look at a more reasonable cost comparison i spec'd a cayman s last night with the reasonable spec i would want and it was 20k worth of extras and i recon ill need about 10-12 on the TTRS so Caymen would be about 8K more expensive for me. If the Cayman came in '4s' version I'd be very interested in it. 4WD is a non negotiable bit for me so very little else gives me that starting point


----------



## paulw12

goodwood review
https://www.goodwood.com/grrc/road/news ... OC,GNAUG,1


----------



## Dash

It's a TT at the end of the day, it's never going to escape its underpinnings.

That's fine for me, as I prefer all out grip and all weather safety over rear wheel 'fun'.

I suspect a lot of people on the fence would probably prefer the R6 rumoured car. But for the RS to stay in the line up, that would have to start at 70k or higher.


----------



## datamonkey

Personally I think the result of what we've ended up with is just part of the bigger picture, that includes Audi but also all of the other VAG companies.

I can imagine the heads of VAG basically saying "right Audi you make your quattro, super-grippy, safe feeling sports car. The people that like that will buy it. Porsche on't do the same, you make a more characteristic and involving sports car. The people that want that will buy it" etc.

Looking at the whole group they are catering for everyone and yes while Porsche and Audi are competitors, the head at VAG doesn't give a shit which of the cars you buy, he wins either way.

If they provided us with two cars of the same characteristics, say 2x Audi TT's or 2x Caymans then we'd be in a worse position than we are now as we'd have less choice.

I think the TT is exactly how it's supposed to be. Same for the Porsches.


----------



## powerplay

paulw12 said:


> goodwood review
> https://www.goodwood.com/grrc/road/news ... OC,GNAUG,1


Lol, that's far from a good review. Every other reviewer has commented on how hard the engine pulls to the redline, yet this person thinks the opposite. really?

Oh, and apparently the TT's closest rival is a Porsche Cayenne.

Coupled with some glaring proof-read ignorance, this is the worst editorial about the new RS I've read :lol: .


----------



## drjam

datamonkey said:


> Personally I think the result of what we've ended up with is just part of the bigger picture, that includes Audi but also all of the other VAG companies.
> 
> I can imagine the heads of VAG basically saying "right Audi you make your quattro, super-grippy, safe feeling sports car. The people that like that will buy it. Porsche on't do the same, you make a more characteristic and involving sports car. The people that want that will buy it" etc.
> 
> Looking at the whole group they are catering for everyone and yes while Porsche and Audi are competitors, the head at VAG doesn't give a shit which of the cars you buy, he wins either way.
> 
> If they provided us with two cars of the same characteristics, say 2x Audi TT's or 2x Caymans then we'd be in a worse position than we are now as we'd have less choice.
> 
> I think the TT is exactly how it's supposed to be. Same for the Porsches.


The above is spot on (as is the "Audi official who said people don't want to drive the best sports car we can produce in its segment..they want an drive an Audi").

Why on earth would an automotive group have two cars compete for one sale to a customer with a particular set of preferences, when they can sell two cars that appeal to two customers with two different preferences? Audi don't produce a car with the same characteristics as a Porsche, not because they don't know how, but because it'd be a nonsensical business decision to do so.

Every car is a compromise. If you place the engine in the middle, you get the weight distribution/balance advantages of a Cayman, but you lose the rear space and everyday practicality of a TT.


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> paulw12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> goodwood review
> https://www.goodwood.com/grrc/road/news ... OC,GNAUG,1
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that's far from a good review. Every other reviewer has commented on how hard the engine pulls to the redline, yet this person thinks the opposite. really?
> 
> Oh, and apparently the TT's closest rival is a Porsche Cayenne.
> 
> Coupled with some glaring proof-read ignorance, this is the worst editorial about the new RS I've read :lol: .
Click to expand...

Might turn out to be the most accurate.

He's certainly picked up on the steering as woolly and there is at least one review out there that comments on significant turbo lag...


----------



## 4433allanr

I suspect Schmee150 and his mates will check out the handling of the RS doing 25mph past Harrods.


----------



## Bouncedout

Considerable amount of bull on this topic. 99% of the people on her don't have the driving skill to exploit the potential of the RS on a track and to try and do it on a road means you need locking up.

All this talk of it not being as great on the edge as a Cayman etc etc is just crap for virtually every buyer of the RS. My mark 2 plus handles great and is very fast. The mark 3 will be more of the same but a step forward in all departments. It will be a great car.

There are also far to many dreamers on here who have no intention of buying an RS but continue to post and put the car down anyway. Most will never even drive it.


----------



## RockKramer

drjam said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think the result of what we've ended up with is just part of the bigger picture, that includes Audi but also all of the other VAG companies.
> 
> I can imagine the heads of VAG basically saying "right Audi you make your quattro, super-grippy, safe feeling sports car. The people that like that will buy it. Porsche on't do the same, you make a more characteristic and involving sports car. The people that want that will buy it" etc.
> 
> Looking at the whole group they are catering for everyone and yes while Porsche and Audi are competitors, the head at VAG doesn't give a shit which of the cars you buy, he wins either way.
> 
> If they provided us with two cars of the same characteristics, say 2x Audi TT's or 2x Caymans then we'd be in a worse position than we are now as we'd have less choice.
> 
> I think the TT is exactly how it's supposed to be. Same for the Porsches.
> 
> 
> 
> The above is spot on (as is the "Audi official who said people don't want to drive the best sports car we can produce in its segment..they want an drive an Audi").
> 
> Why on earth would an automotive group have two cars compete for one sale to a customer with a particular set of preferences, when they can sell two cars that appeal to two customers with two different preferences? Audi don't produce a car with the same characteristics as a Porsche, not because they don't know how, but because it'd be a nonsensical business decision to do so.
> 
> Every car is a compromise. If you place the engine in the middle, you get the weight distribution/balance advantages of a Cayman, but you lose the rear space and everyday practicality of a TT.
Click to expand...

Don't believe that VAG brands don't offer similar products competing in the same segment?

Gold R/Audi S3
R8/Huracan, R8/911
The VW and Audi SUV's

I wasn't suggesting the TT should be rear drive... the TT and Cayman are fundemetal different cars, different philosophies, different approaches. Mid engined, RWD versus front engined, FWD and seater in coupe form. A better driving TT wouldn't be, competing for the same customers. 
And then as was mentioned earlier.. the R6, a mid engined 2 seater no less. The rumour there that it may share its platform with the next Cayman! Hmmm.


----------



## tt3600

Dash said:


> It's a TT at the end of the day, it's never going to escape its underpinnings.


Don't know why but 911 and beetle came to mind


----------



## tt3600

4433allanr said:


> I suspect Schmee150 and his mates will check out the handling of the RS doing 25mph past Harrods.


...and short shift as much as possible getting to 25mph.


----------



## 4433allanr

Bouncedout said:


> Considerable amount of bull on this topic. 99% of the people on her don't have the driving skill to exploit the potential of the RS on a track and to try and do it on a road means you need locking up.
> 
> All this talk of it not being as great on the edge as a Cayman etc etc is just crap for virtually every buyer of the RS. My mark 2 plus handles great and is very fast. The mark 3 will be more of the same but a step forward in all departments. It will be a great car.
> 
> Agreed, as my driving instructor told me many years ago, talent runs out long before grip.


----------



## Blacknerd

4433allanr said:


> Bouncedout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considerable amount of bull on this topic. 99% of the people on her don't have the driving skill to exploit the potential of the RS on a track and to try and do it on a road means you need locking up.
> 
> All this talk of it not being as great on the edge as a Cayman etc etc is just crap for virtually every buyer of the RS. My mark 2 plus handles great and is very fast. The mark 3 will be more of the same but a step forward in all departments. It will be a great car.
> 
> Agreed, as my driving instructor told me many years ago, talent runs out long before grip.
Click to expand...

Well said


----------



## Toshiba

I'm sorry but the MK2 RS was never even close to a great car...
I do agree the MK3 will be better, but it also is (from the reviews) not great either..


----------



## leopard

^^^ This.

Also you don't have to drive a car at 10/10 to get a handle on what it's like.It's quite feasible to drive at legal speeds to know what feedback you're getting and how it's going to turn out.It seems the reviewers are finding that out now.

There are several people on here who have regretted buying the tts because of its boredom factor.It sounds to me until proven wrong that the RS is just more of the same.We've only got the reviews to go on at the moment...


----------



## ColinH

I don't think review has been linked before:
http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1106 ... -imbalance


----------



## datamonkey

Well looks like we've concluded on what we already knew...

Different people, with different opinions, requirements and expectations.

I guess the forum would be a pretty boring place if it wasn't like that!


----------



## Toshiba

I'm sure pretty much all members would advocate "make your own mind up", but even the most hardened TT fanboy would struggle to keep a straight face when calling either the MK2 Or MK3 RS great. They just don't step up the next few gears needed over the better than average TTS's. 0-60 is not a measure of greatness, feedback and drive are however. Both of which the TT has fallen dramatically short on.

I would never say don't buy one, I can only say I'm not falling for Audis PR again.


----------



## drmrfi

Bouncedout said:


> Considerable amount of bull on this topic. 99% of the people on her don't have the driving skill to exploit the potential of the RS on a track and to try and do it on a road means you need locking up.
> 
> All this talk of it not being as great on the edge as a Cayman etc etc is just crap for virtually every buyer of the RS.
> 
> There are also far to many dreamers on here who have no intention of buying an RS but continue to post and put the car down anyway. Most will never even drive it.


I totally agree with you, lots of bs from armchair enthusiasts


----------



## Edinburra

drmrfi said:


> Bouncedout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considerable amount of bull on this topic. 99% of the people on her don't have the driving skill to exploit the potential of the RS on a track and to try and do it on a road means you need locking up.
> 
> All this talk of it not being as great on the edge as a Cayman etc etc is just crap for virtually every buyer of the RS.
> 
> There are also far to many dreamers on here who have no intention of buying an RS but continue to post and put the car down anyway. Most will never even drive it.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with you, lots of bs from armchair enthusiasts
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## leopard

Edinburra said:


> drmrfi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bouncedout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considerable amount of bull on this topic. 99% of the people on her don't have the driving skill to exploit the potential of the RS on a track and to try and do it on a road means you need locking up.
> 
> All this talk of it not being as great on the edge as a Cayman etc etc is just crap for virtually every buyer of the RS.
> 
> There are also far to many dreamers on here who have no intention of buying an RS but continue to post and put the car down anyway. Most will never even drive it.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with you, lots of bs from armchair enthusiasts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
Click to expand...





 :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ChrisH

Toshiba said:


> I'm sure pretty much all members would advocate "make your own mind up", but even the most hardened TT fanboy would struggle to keep a straight face when calling either the MK2 Or MK3 RS great. They just don't step up the next few gears needed over the better than average TTS's. 0-60 is not a measure of greatness, feedback and drive are however. Both of which the TT has fallen dramatically short on.
> 
> I would never say don't buy one, I can only say I'm not falling for Audis PR again.


For once I agree with you, if you're spending 55-60k then you expect this.


----------



## Piker Mark

Bouncedout said:


> Considerable amount of bull on this topic. 99% of the people on her don't have the driving skill to exploit the potential of the RS on a track and to try and do it on a road means you need locking up.
> 
> All this talk of it not being as great on the edge as a Cayman etc etc is just crap for virtually every buyer of the RS. My mark 2 plus handles great and is very fast. The mark 3 will be more of the same but a step forward in all departments. It will be a great car.
> 
> There are also far to many dreamers on here who have no intention of buying an RS but continue to post and put the car down anyway. Most will never even drive it.


Really? Come on pal, that's a bit harsh :roll:

There's a number of people posting on this thread, me included, who are potential purchasers of the mk3 RS. Just look at what most people are driving now, many are previous mk2 RS owners (me being one) and quite a few are driving the mk3 TTS - a car that's actually quite a step on from not just the mk2 TTS, but the mk2 RS.

I'm not dreaming of buying a mk3 TT RS as a) I am at the front of the queue for a test drive and b) I will be ordering one next year, provided of course I like it, can justify trading my very excellent TTS so early and of course can get it with decent alloys :lol: As to all these comparisons with the Cayman, well, I'll never go near a track and I need the boot space, so it's all mute to me


----------



## tt3600

This is probably the best video i've seen yet of the RS being driven on the Jarama racetrack.

Nice to see it actually being revved towards the limiter and driven hard!


----------



## Templar

drmrfi said:


> Bouncedout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considerable amount of bull on this topic. 99% of the people on her don't have the driving skill to exploit the potential of the RS on a track and to try and do it on a road means you need locking up.
> 
> All this talk of it not being as great on the edge as a Cayman etc etc is just crap for virtually every buyer of the RS.
> 
> There are also far to many dreamers on here who have no intention of buying an RS but continue to post and put the car down anyway. Most will never even drive it.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with you, lots of bs from armchair enthusiasts
Click to expand...

Not sure who that comment is directed at but is both ignorant and shallow minded I for one will be considering the mk3 RS in around a years time (currently have a 64 plate mk2 TTRS) but will need to know if I'm heading in the right direction by driving it. Having driven the base 2.0 fwd and the TTS I have so far found them quite dull once the novelty of the tech wears off. I have been fortunate to have the TTS, S3 and RS3 for a week a piece..The S3 being as dull as dishwater but I had a soft spot for the RS3. Point I'm trying to make is that as good and as quick as they are they seem to be getting too refined, good, bad I don't care I like a little vibration and noise not electronic/synthetic engine noises piped into the cabin.
One big improvement I noticed on the TTS was the latest gen Haldex system, quicker and more accurate..very noticeable on quick mountain roads with switchbacks. Not sure if I'd get fed up with the S Tronic box and all the fart noises after a while too but it is getting better all the time, let's hope it's not as sluggish as current offerings.


----------



## Luca_CH

Hello everybody.
I have order a RS TT mk3 roadster! Full optionals in Nardo grey!

Now i must wait until december.....uff


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Luca_CH said:


> Hello everybody.
> I have order a RS TT mk3 roadster! Full optionals in Nardo grey!
> 
> Now i must wait until december.....uff


Hi Luca, Where are you based? U.K. Can't order yet. could you post the link to the specification and pricing for options where you are?


----------



## Luca_CH

Yeah of course.
I am from Switzerland Lugano (we speak italian).























Order here is closed, but i can buy a special demo car.

Sorry for my english.


----------



## Shug750S

£85,000

Jeeeez....


----------



## F1_STAR

What else can you get for that money? That's one expensive TT


----------



## Luca_CH

Yeah...but there are a lot of reductions.

Final price is 68.000£


----------



## F1_STAR

Luca_CH said:


> Swiss francs 85.000
> 
> 67.000 £ pounds


Well congratulations!


----------



## Luca_CH

F1_STAR said:


> What else can you get for that money? That's one expensive TT


Now i have a Macan Turbo.

I test the new 718 but....the interior is the same of my Macan.
And the interior is very cheap compared to the new TT.
The 911 4s is too expensive and to old for me (i am 33 years old)

I love the technology of the new TT, the Vc is wonderful!


----------



## tt3600

Luca_CH said:


> F1_STAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> What else can you get for that money? That's one expensive TT
> 
> 
> 
> Now i have a Macan Turbo.
> 
> I test the new 718 but....the interior is the same of my Macan.
> And the interior is very cheap compared to the new TT.
Click to expand...

Well that's a surprise but good to hear

Congrats BTW!

So l will try and negotiate a discount as well


----------



## F1_STAR

Luca_CH said:


> F1_STAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> What else can you get for that money? That's one expensive TT
> 
> 
> 
> Now i have a Macan Turbo.
> 
> I test the new 718 but....the interior is the same of my Macan.
> And the interior is very cheap compared to the new TT.
Click to expand...

I'm sure you will love driving the TTRS, please keep us all posted including photos and thoughts on the handling, power etc..


----------



## Luca_CH

Yeah of course.
I tested the new TTS and is very good. Cant wait for drive the new RS....i hope before Christmas.....


----------



## F1_STAR

That's going to make a nice Christmas present


----------



## Nin Din Din

Luca_CH said:


> Yeah of course.
> I tested the new TTS and is very good. Cant wait for drive the new RS....i hope before Christmas.....


Fabulous! Way to go, Luca! [smiley=cheers.gif] Dont forget to post plenty of pics when available.


----------



## ZephyR2

Luca_CH said:


> Yeah of course.
> I am from Switzerland Lugano (we speak italian).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Order here is closed, but i can buy a special demo car.
> 
> Sorry for my english.


How come they still use certain English phrases like Audi hold assist, Audi magnetic ride, B&O Sound system even though the order is in Italian? I understand that these may be copyrighted names but why not in German?


----------



## Luca_CH

Because here we speak italian. And we like english words


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Luca_CH said:


> Yeah of course.
> I am from Switzerland Lugano (we speak italian).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Order here is closed, but i can buy a special demo car.
> 
> Sorry for my english.


Thanks for that Luca could you possibly give us the english for the options? I can guess some of them but not all?


----------



## Luca_CH

Say me what you dont understand.
I can translate with my bad english


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Luca_CH said:


> Say me what you dont understand.
> I can translate with my bad english


Ill try google translate, is it italian?


----------



## Luca_CH

Yes is italian


----------



## KevC

We have a lot of different languages where I work and they often use English 'work terms' because there isn't necessarily a direct word for word translation that makes any sense in their own language. I wonder if it's partly that.


----------



## leopard

Luca_CH said:


> Hello everybody.
> I have order a RS TT mk3 roadster! Full optionals in Nardo grey!
> 
> Now i must wait until december.....uff


Congrats,

December won't be that far away now the Summer is coming to an end and you'll certainly be getting it before anybody over here does.

Be sure to let us know how you get on.First impressions and a mini review won't go amiss. 8)


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Ianstewartshouse said:


> Luca_CH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say me what you dont understand.
> I can translate with my bad english
> 
> 
> 
> Ill try google translate, is it italian?
Click to expand...

What is code 6y9 1900 seems alot for speed delimit? Does it include anything else?


----------



## tt3600

Luca_CH said:


> Say me what you dont understand.
> I can translate with my bad english


I can't see it on your list but did your order the Carbon ceramic brakes or know how much these cost?


----------



## Blacknerd

Is the OLED option on your list?


----------



## Luca_CH

Ianstewartshouse said:


> Ianstewartshouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luca_CH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say me what you dont understand.
> I can translate with my bad english
> 
> 
> 
> Ill try google translate, is it italian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is code 6y9 1900 seems alot for speed delimit? Does it include anything else?
Click to expand...

Only this stupid thing.
I cant change the optionals in this configuration....because its a pre order...

No nothing ceramic brakes.

Oled is standard Equipment in Rs


----------



## sherry13

Bravo Luca - as Leopard says, please do give us a review when you have time!! What an amazing Christmas present. And a sensational location for Quattro!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## datamonkey

Luca_CH said:


> Only this stupid thing.
> I cant change the optionals in this configuration....because its a pre order...
> 
> No nothing ceramic brakes.
> 
> Oled is standard Equipment in Rs


Congrats on your purchase Luca. Look forward to hearing your thoughts on it when it arrives. Please post some pics too!


----------



## Blacknerd

http://www.automobilemag.com/news/2018- ... 2905241313


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Whilst realistically (financially) and practically (in terms of driving opportunity) I have no expectation of owning a TTRS any time soon, when walking the dog tonight we saw a beautiful R8 V10 roadster and my wife turned to me and said "you're not getting one of those next are you as I won't be able to get in that with my back"? Surely that's a green light for the TTRS! :lol: :wink:


----------



## sherry13

Blacknerd said:


> http://www.automobilemag.com/news/2018-audi-tt-rs-vs-2017-porsche-718-cayman-s/?wc_mid=4035%3A3510&wc_rid=4035%3A496814&_wcsid=50DA1E1D005D940ED18C160E0907874ADB18452905241313


That article went on a bit. I noticed the journalist said:

"What sets these two cars apart philosophically is one simple fact: The Porsche is a sports car, the Audi is a very sporty car".

Am sure I've heard that said somewhere before..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## powerplay

Wouldn't mind grabbing a bite here!


----------



## powerplay

Does sound very nice, good to see how the different modes affect the exhaust sound also.

A lot of reviews have noted the grip on the Pirelli P-Zero tyres, but clearly they don't all get that as here they are Yokohama


----------



## Aoon_M

68k without ceramics and a lot of discount... :?:


----------



## Aoon_M

powerplay said:


> Does sound very nice, good to see how the different modes affect the exhaust sound also.
> 
> A lot of reviews have noted the grip on the Pirelli P-Zero tyres, but clearly they don't all get that as here they are Yokohama


Audi UK now use P-Zeros and they're rubbish


----------



## Luca_CH

Aoon_M said:


> 68k without ceramics and a lot of discount... :?:


Yeah...it's that the price in Switzerland.


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> Wouldn't mind grabbing a bite here!


That's exactly it,a bite lol,you'd have to throw a bag of chips on the side to give it any meaning or should that be frites...

Ah,the beautiful people


----------



## Luca_CH

powerplay said:


> Does sound very nice, good to see how the different modes affect the exhaust sound also.
> 
> A lot of reviews have noted the grip on the Pirelli P-Zero tyres, but clearly they don't all get that as here they are Yokohama


The sound of exhaust is incredible!!! :lol:


----------



## genie_v1

Luca_CH said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does sound very nice, good to see how the different modes affect the exhaust sound also.
> 
> A lot of reviews have noted the grip on the Pirelli P-Zero tyres, but clearly they don't all get that as here they are Yokohama
> 
> 
> 
> The sound of exhaust is incredible!!! :lol:
Click to expand...

Hmm. Not sure I'd want constant Pop-Corn mode ...... Like the revving sound tho


----------



## powerplay

genie_v1 said:


> Luca_CH said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sound of exhaust is incredible!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Not sure I'd want constant Pop-Corn mode ...... Like the revving sound tho
Click to expand...

That's the point though, it only does that in Dynamic mode, so you have the choice


----------



## datamonkey

Fourtitude review - http://fourtitude.com/features/Reviews_ ... rs-review/


----------



## sherry13

datamonkey said:


> Fourtitude review - http://fourtitude.com/features/Reviews_ ... rs-review/


It's probably got one of the most concise summaries written:

"Audi knows that there are legitimate and very real giants in this sports car segment, so it is taking a different angle rather than charging at them directly. While Audi's previous renditions of the TT could fairly be described as luxury coupes and roadsters, they were hardly sports cars. The core strength of the MQB platform and Audi's devotion to the five-cylinder turbo and all-wheel drive mastery result in a legitimate sports car with a bundle of character.

Although lacking the purist's choice manual-transmission, rear-wheel-drive setup that its chief competitors offer and which we prefer for the track, the monster power and furious, frightening engine noises capture a different kind of engagement through speed and sound and make the TT RS a car that can create excitement every day of the year".

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## csbear

datamonkey said:


> Fourtitude review - http://fourtitude.com/features/Reviews_ ... rs-review/


M2, 718, Corvette Grand Sport, Audi TTRS. All the options that I have on my list....(I'm on a dealer list for the M2 currently)

But if the TTRS is truly going to be around $60,000 base here in the US, then that's a decent price. I've seen $60K and $68K being thrown around. Car and Driver said $60K and I would trust their insider information the most.

$68K is essentially 718 S price and then I'm not so sure. However, $60K would really change the game for me...


----------



## datamonkey

sherry13 said:


> very real giants in this sports car segment, so it is taking a different angle rather than charging at them directly.


Yeah. The above point is basically what I was getting at a few pages ago.

It seems many reviewers that have driven the RS disagree with a few on here that have deemed it characterless. Without driving it nonetheless... :?


----------



## datamonkey

csbear said:


> $68K is essentially 718 S price and then I'm not so sure. However, $60K would really change the game for me...


Well $60k would be about £46k here. With your states tax what would your total be with tax if $60k? I guess it would be near our £51,800 price also with tax included?


----------



## Nin Din Din

datamonkey said:


> csbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> $68K is essentially 718 S price and then I'm not so sure. However, $60K would really change the game for me...
> 
> 
> 
> Well $60k would be about £46k here. With your states tax what would your total be with tax if $60k? I guess it would be near our £51,800 price also with tax included?
Click to expand...

Each state sets it's own sales tax rate, so prices will vary across the U.S. For example, Massachusetts has a 6.25% sales tax on new vehicle purchases. Next door, in New Hampshire, there is zero sales tax.


----------



## powerplay

Nin Din Din said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> $68K is essentially 718 S price and then I'm not so sure. However, $60K would really change the game for me...
> 
> 
> 
> Well $60k would be about £46k here. With your states tax what would your total be with tax if $60k? I guess it would be near our £51,800 price also with tax included?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Each state sets it's own sales tax rate, so prices will vary across the U.S. For example, Massachusetts has a 6.25% sales tax on new vehicle purchases. Next door, in New Hampshire, there is zero sales tax.
Click to expand...

At the risk of asking something stupid, if you lived in Massachusetts close to the border why would you not just visit a dealer in New Hampshire...? :?


----------



## Izzu

Well, they catch you during the vehicle registration process. Mass would ask for proof of tax paid when you registered the car, would note you paid less taxes in New Hampshire (or none in this case), and would then require you pay the difference in order to legally register the car in Mass.

At least that's what our lovely government in California does.

Also, keep in mind we get much cheaper cars in the US than you do out there due to a mix of different regulations and efficiencies. A great example is the cost of the M4 in the US vs. UK.


----------



## datamonkey

Izzu said:


> Also, keep in mind we get much cheaper cars in the US than you do out there due to a mix of different regulations and efficiencies. A great example is the cost of the M4 in the US vs. UK.


Yeah cheaper cars along with cheaper almost everything else too! :?


----------



## Nin Din Din

At the risk of asking something stupid, if you lived in Massachusetts close to the border why would you not just visit a dealer in New Hampshire...? :?[/quote]

Interestingly enough, I live in NH, and within 35 miles of the two NH Porsche-Audi dealerships. But in buying my 991.1 Cab S last year and just recently ordering a 991.2 4S, I went to a Mass. dealership, about 45 miles away, for a much better price. (I really wanted to hold out for a TTRS but those fugly wheels and a 6-10 month wait until it reaches the states was too much). As a New Hamphire resident I am not charged the Mass. sales tax. However, as a precautionary measure, and as a condition of the sale, I required the sales manager (who readily agreed), to deliver the car as well as all paperwork for signature to my abode at the appropriate time, in effect causing the actual sale to be conducted in NH, further insulating me from any tax burden.


----------



## csbear

Yes, my last car I bought out of state, and the dealer just made me pay my home state tax to get it registered for my state.

We are lucky here in the states when it comes to the price of cars, I cringe when I see the equivalent prices other countries pay for M, AMG, RS, etc cars...


----------



## Luca_CH

csbear said:


> Yes, my last car I bought out of state, and the dealer just made me pay my home state tax to get it registered for my state.
> 
> We are lucky here in the states when it comes to the price of cars, I cringe when I see the equivalent prices other countries pay for M, AMG, RS, etc cars...


In Switzerland cars are very expensive... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## 4433allanr

US taxes may have to increase to pay for that wall!!!


----------



## Nin Din Din

4433allanr said:


> US taxes may have to increase to pay for that wall!!!


Probably not...Mexico will pay for it. :roll:


----------



## 4433allanr




----------



## Shug750S

datamonkey said:


> Izzu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, keep in mind we get much cheaper cars in the US than you do out there due to a mix of different regulations and efficiencies. A great example is the cost of the M4 in the US vs. UK.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cheaper cars along with cheaper almost everything else too! :?
Click to expand...

Noticed how cheap cars were when last over there. Basically just change the £ sign for a $ and number stays the same.


----------



## datamonkey

Shug750S said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, keep in mind we get much cheaper cars in the US than you do out there due to a mix of different regulations and efficiencies. A great example is the cost of the M4 in the US vs. UK.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cheaper cars along with cheaper almost everything else too! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noticed how cheap cars were when last over there. Basically just change the £ sign for a $ and number stays the same.
Click to expand...

Yeah I think that's a good rule to go with pricing most things stateside, though maybe not so much now the pound has weakened so much...?


----------



## Aoon_M




----------



## storey01

Shug750S said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, keep in mind we get much cheaper cars in the US than you do out there due to a mix of different regulations and efficiencies. A great example is the cost of the M4 in the US vs. UK.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cheaper cars along with cheaper almost everything else too! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noticed how cheap cars were when last over there. Basically just change the £ sign for a $ and number stays the same.
Click to expand...

There is some downsides though. Sometimes we don't get new car models for a year or two after the rest of the world. We dont get a lot of performance versions that the rest of the world gets (we never got a ford focus rs until the new one that just came out). Sometimes the cars we get are watered down versions (e36 m3 for example). Options are usually more limited in the US ( no s-line option for new tt for example) and they tend to package options so that you have to buy 3 options that you don't want just to get one option you do.


----------



## leopard

Discounts starting already for the RS  Might this reflect the lukewarm reviews to date and is there more to come hmmm ?

Orange Wheels going in strong with a 12 percenter 

QUOTE:

Audi TT 2.5T FSI TT RS Quattro 2dr S Tronic Petrol Coupe £51,786
Chosen ColourNot Selected
Chosen InteriorNot Selected
Chosen OptionsNot Selected
Total Manufacturer List Price [on the road] £51,786
Our Discount Price [on the road] £45,736
Saving £6,050


----------



## powerplay

Interesting, and a good bargaining tool :lol:

Although it's 7.8% as 2k of that reduction is for Audi Finance contribution.


----------



## leopard

I don't play that game.If they want the sale you'll get it for cash


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

leopard said:


> I don't play that game.If they want the sale you'll get it for cash


Looks good, where did you get the info from Leopard?


----------



## F1_STAR

Bit worrying to see discounts so early, I did state discounts would come up but not this soon...


----------



## no name

No takers yet then :lol:

If it hits 20% I'm in


----------



## leopard

Ianstewartshouse said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't play that game.If they want the sale you'll get it for cash
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, where did you get the info from Leopard?
Click to expand...

It's in the post,obviously blinded by the discount 

https://www.orangewheels.co.uk/enquirie ... s/new.html

I'd err caution atm,it's really very early days and there's bound to be some comparative reviews out when the RS hits our shores.

I reckon there's still more to come out...


----------



## F1_STAR

placeborick said:


> No takers yet then :lol:
> 
> If it hits 20% I'm in


Wouldn't be surprised if you did get 20%


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

leopard said:


> Ianstewartshouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't play that game.If they want the sale you'll get it for cash
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, where did you get the info from Leopard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in the post,obviously blinded by the discount
> 
> https://www.orangewheels.co.uk/enquirie ... s/new.html
> 
> I'd err caution atm,it's really very early days and there's bound to be some comparative reviews out when the RS hits our shores.
> 
> I reckon there's still more to come out...
Click to expand...

Sorry never heard of orange wheels!


----------



## leopard

Ianstewartshouse said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ianstewartshouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Looks good, where did you get the info from Leopard?
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the post,obviously blinded by the discount
> 
> https://www.orangewheels.co.uk/enquirie ... s/new.html
> 
> I'd err caution atm,it's really very early days and there's bound to be some comparative reviews out when the RS hits our shores.
> 
> I reckon there's still more to come out...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry never heard of orange wheels!
Click to expand...

No worries,it's all in good humour :wink:

The main rival are these people:

http://www.coast2coastcars.co.uk/car-qu ... &model=505

Not as competitive atm,but they'll catch up as time goes on.


----------



## Toshiba

20% and free extras I'd take a look..l.


----------



## tt3600

Toshiba said:


> 20% and free extras I'd take a look..l.


LOL


----------



## powerplay

I see the new RS3 has just been unveiled in Paris, confirmed to have the new 400ps 2.5.

Was thinking if I didn't go TT this is a serious alternative as the rear seats are quite tempting. At this rate probably be able to get it before the TT too :?


----------



## Blacknerd

Last day in September and still not able to order the new TT RS come on Audi!!!!


----------



## sherry13

powerplay said:


> I see the new RS3 has just been unveiled in Paris, confirmed to have the new 400ps 2.5.
> 
> Was thinking if I didn't go TT this is a serious alternative as the rear seats are quite tempting. At this rate probably be able to get it before the TT too :?


It looks/sounds good. But a bit too sensible?!

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rev

I never drove it but the last RS3 apparently handled like a sack of spuds compared to the TT, very numb... so if its like the old one then better to go with the TT, unless you really need the extra practicality. Also the interior on the TT is still way better  (actually might eat my words since my seat has started squeaking... but... it looks nicer at least :lol: )


----------



## ColinH

powerplay said:


> I see the new RS3 has just been unveiled in Paris, confirmed to have the new 400ps 2.5.
> 
> Was thinking if I didn't go TT this is a serious alternative as the rear seats are quite tempting. At this rate probably be able to get it before the TT too :?


The Audi Press Release says that the RS3 "will be launched in China and the USA from summer 2017". There is no mention of availability anywhere else in the world.


----------



## powerplay

Oh. Well that sucks. Maybe we'll get the hatchback version instead...


----------



## SpudZ

Why can't the new TTRS wheels look like this...?


----------



## ChrisH

Rev said:


> I never drove it but the last RS3 apparently handled like a sack of spuds compared to the TT, very numb... so if its like the old one then better to go with the TT, unless you really need the extra practicality. Also the interior on the TT is still way better  (actually might eat my words since my seat has started squeaking... but... it looks nicer at least :lol: )


Suggest you drive one before passing judgement. Having swapped my TT I would say the TT feels lighter and more nimble to drive due to it lighter weight but I would hardly say RS3 handles like a sack of spuds. As for the interior the quality is higher than the TT and it seems better screwed together and more solid but being an older generation design without VC the instruments take getting used to until the FL model with VC that is. Otherwise the ride in Comfort is so smooth if your don't want Dynamic or all the other modes, the B&O sounds the best I heard since the original S3, loads of space and that engine and exhaust sound, I'll say no more...


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

ColinH said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the new RS3 has just been unveiled in Paris, confirmed to have the new 400ps 2.5.
> 
> Was thinking if I didn't go TT this is a serious alternative as the rear seats are quite tempting. At this rate probably be able to get it before the TT too :?
> 
> 
> 
> The Audi Press Release says that the RS3 "will be launched in China and the USA from summer 2017". There is no mention of availability anywhere else in the world.
Click to expand...

The RS3 Saloon is on the Audi UK website now. Will be available late 2017. (Probably a few weeks after the TT RS order books finally open :wink: ).
https://www.audi.co.uk/new-cars/a3/new-rs-3.html


----------



## Nin Din Din

SpudZ said:


> Why can't the new TTRS wheels look like this...?


Those rims look quite nice, actually.


----------



## powerplay

Nin Din Din said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't the new TTRS wheels look like this...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those rims look quite nice, actually.
Click to expand...

These are the exact rims I would like to spec!


----------



## mikef4uk

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> ColinH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the new RS3 has just been unveiled in Paris, confirmed to have the new 400ps 2.5.
> 
> Was thinking if I didn't go TT this is a serious alternative as the rear seats are quite tempting. At this rate probably be able to get it before the TT too :?
> 
> 
> 
> The Audi Press Release says that the RS3 "will be launched in China and the USA from summer 2017". There is no mention of availability anywhere else in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The RS3 Saloon is on the Audi UK website now. Will be available late 2017. (Probably a few weeks after the TT RS order books finally open :wink: ).
> https://www.audi.co.uk/new-cars/a3/new-rs-3.html
Click to expand...

Yep, ''Audi introduces another car that you can neither buy, order or even play around and configure''

I wonder how many people have said, 'f**k this next week next week sh*t and bought the Cayman?

Do you know you cannot order a Golf R or a VW van at the moment? orders are on hold whilst VW try and sort out the suppliers that want compensation over VW's reduced orders, seats and gearbox castings apparently, I'll bet this is why the TTRS has not made an appearance to order


----------



## Piker Mark

Rev said:


> I never drove it but the last RS3 apparently handled like a sack of spuds compared to the TT, very numb... so if its like the old one then better to go with the TT, unless you really need the extra practicality. Also the interior on the TT is still way better  (actually might eat my words since my seat has started squeaking... but... it looks nicer at least :lol: )


I owned an 8v RS3 for a short period, didn't like it too much and now I'm a very happy bunny in a mk3 TTS. I can tell you, the above statements are extremely accurate!

Mind you, at least the new RS3 looks to have decent alloys :roll:


----------



## no name

Yep Audi seem to plow loads into advertising but always fail on the delivery.

Mrs really wanted a Q2, eventually got bored of waiting for info and trying to see one in the flesh, so she had an x1 instead.

The rs6 wheels def suit the RS better Spudz!

If they fit that's def what I would be asking for. 8)


----------



## powerplay

If they fit they'll be the '5-twin-spoke' from the regular A6 which are 20", the RS6 ones are 21"


----------



## Rev

You can spec the 19 inch versions on the Audi.de website for the TT:









These 20's are quite nice too imo:


----------



## sherry13

Am loving these wheels on the ABT, which (to stay on topic-ish) could be an alternative to the RS for some buyers..

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tt3600

Rev said:


> You can spec the 19 inch versions on the Audi.de website for the TT:
> View attachment 1


Holy crap that's nice! I hope l can spec that in the UK.


----------



## 21tesla

tt3600 said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can spec the 19 inch versions on the Audi.de website for the TT:
Click to expand...

The 19" five spoke aluminum wheels even say RS on them


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Reading Audi AG posts on Facebook and it would appear that there will be a small number of cars available at dealers by November for testing. However the first batch of TT RS will be exclusive limited edition versions for the 40th Anniversary of the Five Pot.
Actual day to day consumer orders (if not invited to buy the limited edition) will begin in 2017 along with the configurator.

Don't shoot the messenger as this is translated from the German Facebook. It could be Germany only, so again take some salt with this info.


----------



## Smoothie

The RS being built


----------



## leopard

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Reading Audi AG posts on Facebook and it would appear that there will be a small number of cars available at dealers by November for testing. However the first batch of TT RS will be exclusive limited edition versions for the 40th Anniversary of the Five Pot.
> Actual day to day consumer orders (if not invited to buy the limited edition) will begin in 2017 along with the configurator.
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger as this is translated from the German Facebook. It could be Germany only, so again take some salt with this info.


I very much doubt you'd get a discount on an anniversary model and not worth the outlay.Residuals will be the same as the normal version no doubt.

Hands up the early adopters 

Ordering starting next year !! It was originally going to be available this Summer lol.


----------



## Toshiba

DAMN - the ABT kit looks like a butt full of (infected ones at that) haemorrhoids..
The truly make some crap. ABT and Khan are in a never end competition for the worst add-ons. :?


----------



## Piker Mark

tt3600 said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can spec the 19 inch versions on the Audi.de website for the TT:
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap that's nice! I hope l can spec that in the UK.
Click to expand...

They're not for the RS. The configurator isn't up yet for the RS, even on the German website. So far all I have seen are the two options, in three finishes - those are the 19's with the throwing star in the middle and the 20's with the plant pot in the centre. All, hideous [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mikef4uk

Smoothie said:


> The RS being built


Looks like the hold up is the 4 cylinder engine they appear to be building for it :roll:


----------



## datamonkey

I wonder what's causing the delay or if there isn't a delay why there's just snail-pace progress...?

It feels like a company unorganised to me... What's everyones thoughts on this?


----------



## Luca_CH

Bello i changed my configuration:

















Now is perfect!

Now waiting december....
Luca


----------



## Blacknerd

I wonder why ordering is available for you but not in the UK


----------



## Luca_CH

I don't know sorry......but i am happy


----------



## Real Thing

datamonkey said:


> I wonder what's causing the delay or if there isn't a delay why there's just snail-pace progress...?
> 
> It feels like a company unorganised to me... What's everyones thoughts on this?


Golf R's and other VAG Models are suffering delays due to supply issues I've heard, But you have to wonder after testing/press release if there's some other reason there holding back as Audi Chat can never give you any answer about the hold up.


----------



## Real Thing

Luca_CH said:


> I don't know sorry......but i am happy


Perhaps they haven't got any Right Hand Steering Wheels yet :lol:


----------



## Blacknerd

Luca_CH said:


> I don't know sorry......but i am happy


Were you able configure the car online?


----------



## Luca_CH

Blacknerd said:


> Luca_CH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know sorry......but i am happy
> 
> 
> 
> Were you able configure the car online?
Click to expand...

Not online. With my reseller.


----------



## mikef4uk

Real Thing said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what's causing the delay or if there isn't a delay why there's just snail-pace progress...?
> 
> It feels like a company unorganised to me... What's everyones thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> Golf R's and other VAG Models are suffering delays due to supply issues I've heard, But you have to wonder after testing/press release if there's some other reason there holding back as Audi Chat can never give you any answer about the hold up.
Click to expand...

*Do a SEARCH on Google*.....some suppliers want compensation from the VW Group for reduced parts numbers (from contracted numbers) due to the Diesel Gate scandal affecting car sales.

VW have refused and the suppliers have basically said ''Well FU your not getting ANY more parts then''

VW had to shut down the lines for two weeks I believe

Gearbox castings and seats are the ones I heard, Golf R orders are on hold until next year


----------



## datamonkey

mikef4uk said:


> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what's causing the delay or if there isn't a delay why there's just snail-pace progress...?
> 
> It feels like a company unorganised to me... What's everyones thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> Golf R's and other VAG Models are suffering delays due to supply issues I've heard, But you have to wonder after testing/press release if there's some other reason there holding back as Audi Chat can never give you any answer about the hold up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Do a SEARCH on Google*.....some suppliers want compensation from the VW Group for reduced parts numbers (from contracted numbers) due to the Diesel Gate scandal affecting car sales.
> 
> VW have refused and the suppliers have basically said ''Well FU your not getting ANY more parts then''
> 
> VW had to shut down the lines for two weeks I believe
> 
> Gearbox castings and seats are the ones I heard, Golf R orders are on hold until next year
Click to expand...

*Yes I REALISE that* as it was posted here before but there is no direct information relating that issue to the release of the TT RS.

If lines have been stopped for 2 weeks, why has the car effectively been delayed into next year? (i.e. a lot longer than 2 weeks)

If VW have been snookered by their suppliers you can sure as hell believe they'll come to an agreement sooner rather than later as it would cost them more in the long run to not have the lines running.

I'm sure that situation didn't help but I think there's more to it than that.


----------



## Toshiba

Mainly to design some new wheels.. :lol:
(it would be too much to hope they would be working on making it corner and fun to drive...)


----------



## ZephyR2

I'm sure VAG will concentrate in resolving any supply problems that affect their big sellers first like the Golf and the A3. Can't see that anything that specifically affects the TTRS will be a priority especially as they only expect to sell about 50 units p/a and as it hasn't actually started production yet.


----------



## RockKramer

Toshiba said:


> Mainly to design some new wheels.. :lol:
> (it would be too much to hope they would be working on making it corner and fun to drive...)


Oooh, don't stir em up


----------



## Nin Din Din

Toshiba said:


> Mainly to design some new wheels.. :lol:
> (it would be too much to hope they would be working on making it corner and fun to drive...)


 [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## mikef4uk

Toshiba said:


> Mainly to design some new wheels.. :lol:
> (it would be too much to hope they would be working on making it corner and fun to drive...)


They're trying to make it more exclusive and attractive like a Cayman GT4, or BMW M2, not by limiting numbers, but by not allowing anyone to order one


----------



## ZephyR2

mikef4uk said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly to design some new wheels.. :lol:
> (it would be too much to hope they would be working on making it corner and fun to drive...)
> 
> 
> 
> They're trying to make it more exclusive and attractive like a Cayman GT4, or BMW M2, not by limiting numbers, but by not allowing anyone to order one
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CiLA




----------



## SpudZ

Nice - A Mr Purple GT3 RS. My mate has just taken a Lava Red one.


----------



## leopard

Inside is nice as well.


----------



## Templar

datamonkey said:


> I wonder what's causing the delay or if there isn't a delay why there's just snail-pace progress...?
> 
> If VW have been snookered by their suppliers you can sure as hell believe they'll come to an agreement sooner rather than later as it would cost them more in the long run to not have the lines running..


If I'm honest the lines will unlikely to stop due to supplier issues of TTRS parts, reason being the RS is being built on the same line as the other mk3 TT's. With the small amount of units allegedly coming to market then it will not have much impact on the overall production..


----------



## Real Thing

Just been on Audi's Site and notice when you go to Register an interest for the RS it now takes you to a Configuration page with the other TT Models Although you can't spec the RS yet can't remember being directed to there before so wonder if it was new and are we getting closer


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Real Thing said:


> Just been on Audi's Site and notice when you go to Register an interest for the RS it now takes you to a Configuration page with the other TT Models Although you can't spec the RS yet can't remember being directed to there before so wonder if it was new and are we getting closer


Just tried and it took me to the register interest page?


----------



## Real Thing

Ianstewartshouse said:


> Just tried and it took me to the register interest page?


You not getting this page?
https://www.audi.co.uk/new-cars/tt/tt-rs-coupe.html
Don't think I've seen that before although been a while since I looked any further than there main page.


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Real Thing said:


> Ianstewartshouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just tried and it took me to the register interest page?
> 
> 
> 
> You not getting this page?
> https://www.audi.co.uk/new-cars/tt/tt-rs-coupe.html
> Don't think I've seen that before although been a while since I looked any further than there main page.
Click to expand...

I get that model info page, it's been there for weeks but I thought you ment the red sign up to receive latest news text on that page took you to a Configurator for the other TT models.


----------



## Real Thing

Ianstewartshouse said:


> I get that model info page, it's been there for weeks but I thought you ment the red sign up to receive latest news text on that page took you to a Configurator for the other TT models.


Sorry Matey given you false hope last time I went on it just asked me for my details but it is helping to get this thread upto the 200 Page mark :lol:


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Real Thing said:


> Ianstewartshouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get that model info page, it's been there for weeks but I thought you ment the red sign up to receive latest news text on that page took you to a Configurator for the other TT models.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Matey given you false hope last time I went on it just asked me for my details but it is helping to get this thread upto the 200 Page mark :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Pricy147

You guys must have patience of a saint still holding out for the RS. I was extremely frustrated a year ago just waiting for announcements - cannot believe order books are STILL not open!

Does anyone know what the delays relate to? Even though I have already jumped ship - still looking forward to seeing the RS in the flesh, and seeing what it performs like!


----------



## Toshiba

I'd wager given the price and the negative reviews its been delayed as they were not able to achieve 50 sales this year


----------



## Nin Din Din

Pricy147 said:


> ...Even though I have already jumped ship - still looking forward to seeing the RS in the flesh, and seeing what it performs like!


Me too.

Any bets as to when ordering will finally open?


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Nin Din Din said:


> Pricy147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Even though I have already jumped ship - still looking forward to seeing the RS in the flesh, and seeing what it performs like!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Any bets as to when ordering will finally open?
Click to expand...

Rumour a couple of weeks ago on here was mid Nov but no more since then.......


----------



## leopard

Ianstewartshouse said:


> Nin Din Din said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pricy147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Even though I have already jumped ship - still looking forward to seeing the RS in the flesh, and seeing what it performs like!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Any bets as to when ordering will finally open?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rumour a couple of weeks ago on here was mid Nov but no more since then.......
Click to expand...

It was mentioned that ordering would now be next year unless it was one of the very early anniversary models.

Now the pound has hit an all time low on the currency markets I wonder if the price will increase and the car delayed even further into next year.

I'd bet on availability being next Summer....Ho Hum


----------



## patatus

video from paris motor show:


----------



## Nin Din Din

patatus said:


> video from paris motor show:


Ara blue?


----------



## Templar

I think it's about time Audi stopped pissing around and just release the bloody thing...there's plenty of money out there really and folk who were willing to pay out that sort of cash for the first batch can still do so...irrespective of the pound to Euro bullshite.


----------



## datamonkey

Nin Din Din said:


> patatus said:
> 
> 
> 
> video from paris motor show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ara blue?
Click to expand...

Yeah. Looks close to Sprint/Nogaro but with extra metallic sparkliness! I like it.

Anyway are those carbon mirrors? Possibly an expensive option? Wasn't that reserved for the RS Plus on the Mk2?


----------



## Izzu

I'm pretty sure the mirrors are part of the carbon fiber package or whatever they will end up calling it. You get the black lining on the front bumper, carbon fiber styled mirrors, black styled rear valence, and black columns holding up the spoiler. You'll notice if you see any of those 4 parts in black on a new TT RS, the other 3 parts have the same styling. The black exhaust tips are whether or not you have the sports exhaust (black).


----------



## datamonkey

Izzu said:


> I'm pretty sure the mirrors are part of the carbon fiber package or whatever they will end up calling it. You get the black lining on the front bumper, carbon fiber styled mirrors, black styled rear valence, and black columns holding up the spoiler. You'll notice if you see any of those 4 parts in black on a new TT RS, the other 3 parts have the same styling. The black exhaust tips are whether or not you have the sports exhaust (black).


Thanks.

It's great we're finally getting to see the RS in more detail but it'd be nice to see some different variations for example with different wheels, colour-coded bumpers etc, even different colour cars. Why do they only stick with three colours, one wheel type etc? Did nobody tell them variety is the spice of life dammit?!


----------



## patatus

Nin Din Din said:


> patatus said:
> 
> 
> 
> video from paris motor show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ara blue?
Click to expand...

Yes, I saw it on the R8. It looks amazing.


----------



## Aoon_M

Just heard..

First cars in UK storage end Nov this year. Order books open early 2017. Test drives similar time.


----------



## datamonkey

Aoon_M said:


> Just heard..
> 
> First cars in UK storage end Nov this year. Order books open early 2017. Test drives similar time.


At this rate I might just hold out for the R6! :roll:


----------



## 4433allanr

datamonkey said:


> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard..
> 
> First cars in UK storage end Nov this year. Order books open early 2017. Test drives similar time.
> 
> 
> 
> At this rate I might just hold out for the R6! :roll:
Click to expand...

At this rate you might be able to hold out for the replacement for the R6!!!


----------



## RichP

datamonkey said:


> At this rate I might just hold out for the R6! :roll:


Put an order in for the MK4 TT RS Plus mate. That'll be out sooner.


----------



## Nin Din Din

RichP said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this rate I might just hold out for the R6! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Put an order in for the MK4 TT RS Plus mate. That'll be out sooner.
Click to expand...

Ha! Not so fast...what will the wheels look like?


----------



## Real Thing

See you Can buy one from Carwow now Nardo STD other colours £550.00 Ara Blue £775.00
Don't know what's in the pack but Dynamic Pack is £1600.00


----------



## Real Thing

Pack Contents:
Smokers pack - TT/TT RS
•Cigar lighter
•12v power point in centre console
£30
Storage and luggage pack - TT/TT RS
•LED luggage compartment lighting
•Passenger footwell storage net
•Storage pockets in backrests of front seats
•Storage drawers under front seats
•12V socket in luggage compartment
£175
Extended matt aluminium styling pack - TT RS
•Rear diffuser strip in matt aluminium silver
•Matt aluminium finish roof
£800
Audi matrix beam LED headlights pack - TT/TT RS
•Matrix beam LED headlights
•Headlight wash system
•Automatic dimming rear view mirror
•Rain and light sensors
£945
Dynamic pack - TT RS
•Sports exhaust system
•Audi magnetic ride
£1,600
Comfort and Sound pack - TT RS
•Bang and Oulfsen sound system
•Electrically adjustable front seats
•Advanced key
•Cupholder
£1,650
Dynamic pack plus - TT RS
•Sports exhaust system
•Maximum speed limiter increased to 174 mph
•Audi magnetic ride
£2,600


----------



## Toshiba

RS plus is just over 12months away, R6 wont see light of day.


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Toshiba said:


> RS plus is just over 12months away, R6 wont see light of day.


Seems to only have some of the options, no carbon front discs or black exterior pack for instance


----------



## csbear

Although it is a Car of the Year video, Chris Harris did call the TTRS: "...an unexpected gem." and "...miles better than I expected."

From that snippet, I think he actually enjoyed it... 

And he did say for the engine alone it was worth buying. (I tend to agree, as I couldn't care less about the wheels if the engine is so sublime)

http://www.topgear.com/videos/chris-har ... ek-special


----------



## RichP

So let's look at Audi marketing:

420 - amazing looking, what we all want.

TT RS released - Ok, so not that great looking compared to the 420. But it handles amazing yes?

Reviews: Typical bland handling, but fast, blah

Release date: We have the money to release this when ever we like, but what ever, we need to maximize the revenue from the UK.

Is anyone else bored with the TT RS?


----------



## csbear

RichP said:


> S
> Is anyone else bored with the TT RS?


Chris Harris wasn't bored by it. See my post above.

I am not saying that the new car is going to really surprise people, but with all the Debbie Downer talk going on here, it still does some things very well.

Apparently, going fast is just not the "in" thing anymore. To me, and the majority of the world, that's what defines a sports car...being very fast. The new TTRS does that in spades.

The GT4, albeit a wonderful car, did not feel fast on regular streets to me. The one weakness in an otherwise great car...


----------



## RichP

It is almost a 60 thousand pound car.

And it is a TT that built on the other lines that all the other TT's are built on.

And that's what really fucks me off, excuse my language, but you have the RS badge and nobody knows.
Nobody looks at you, nobody see's you, so what's the bloody point.

It's all so fucking boring. Make the RS a machine to stand out, to say, I am mighty, I will concur all.

But we have these little bleebs of motors.


----------



## RichP

Sorry, but really pissed off with Audi about this.

Very bad marketing handling.


----------



## mikef4uk

csbear said:


> Although it is a Car of the Year video, Chris Harris did call the TTRS: "...an unexpected gem." and "...miles better than I expected."
> 
> From that snippet, I think he actually enjoyed it...
> 
> And he did say for the engine alone it was worth buying. (I tend to agree, as I couldn't care less about the wheels if the engine is so sublime)
> 
> http://www.topgear.com/videos/chris-har ... ek-special


And it was beaten by a VW Golf with no back seats into his top five .....................


----------



## csbear

mikef4uk said:


> And it was beaten by a VW Golf with no back seats into his top five .....................


That VW Golf also beat the McLaren 570 for the top five.. What's your point?

But if we are talking about comparable cars, it also beat the M2 and I would take the M2 over the Golf 10 out of 10 times.

I understand what people are saying here, that Audi needs to do a better job with their RS cars. I completely agree as Audi (in my opinion) does not even compete with BMW''s M division...and never has.

And I get the disappointment that has caused Audi fans, but I am just presenting another viewpoint. A respected journalist that actually likes the new TTRS.

Edit: Sorry for being so passionate about performance cars guys and gals... I've just had one too many bourbons and beers.... :twisted:


----------



## Blacknerd

Just spec my car to 60k


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Blacknerd said:


> Just spec my car to 60k


2 carwow offers so far 4.1% and 6.4% off rrp of £61800 for spec I chose


----------



## Blacknerd

Couldn't see an option for the black pack though


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Blacknerd said:


> Couldn't see an option for the black pack though


Me neither nor carbon brakes on front but the alloy pack is the same price as black pack I think on other models so I spec'd it to give me a price estimate


----------



## tt3600

csbear said:


> Although it is a Car of the Year video, Chris Harris did call the TTRS: "...an unexpected gem." and "...miles better than I expected."


Well that's a pleasant surprise from Chris


----------



## tt3600

Ianstewartshouse said:


> Blacknerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just spec my car to 60k
> 
> 
> 
> 2 carwow offers so far 4.1% and 6.4% off rrp of £61800 for spec I chose
Click to expand...

Didn't even get an offer. Let's try again :?


----------



## tt3600

You can't spec mag ride without getting a pack which is frustrating as l don't want sports exhaust


----------



## tt3600

Getting a quote of 6.6% with finance.


----------



## Toshiba

At 40k it would be a gem, at 60k it's laughable...


----------



## Shug750S

Toshiba said:


> At 40k it would be a gem, at 60k it's laughable...


Given the list price of the TTS starts at £39,685 only £315 extra for the RS would be a miracle... seriously?


----------



## Toshiba

TTS is over priced too as is the base model TT..
But the RS is not a true RS, it just a TTS with a 5 cylinder engine and minor trim changes, nothing else has changed or been developed further... 40k mark is the right price range for this car IMO.


----------



## SpudZ

Agreed. It's just an engine transplant allied to some seriously dodgey hoops.....


----------



## Luca_CH

Toshiba said:


> TTS is over priced too as is the base model TT..
> But the RS is not a true RS, it just a TTS with a 5 cylinder engine and minor trim changes, nothing else has changed or been developed further... 40k mark is the right price range for this car IMO.


No words....
For you all The cars are over priced?


----------



## leopard

Luca_CH said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTS is over priced too as is the base model TT..
> But the RS is not a true RS, it just a TTS with a 5 cylinder engine and minor trim changes, nothing else has changed or been developed further... 40k mark is the right price range for this car IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> No words....
> For you all The cars are over priced?
Click to expand...

We live on Treasure Island,everything is overpriced...


----------



## Multijfj

Ahh £1600 for those wheels... and you can't not have them for woopsie's sake. £1600 man.


----------



## Multijfj

tt3600 said:


> You can't spec mag ride without getting a pack which is frustrating as l don't want sports exhaust


You don't want sports exhaust?! What on earth.

Even if you never use it, it's worth it just for re-sale.

But if it's anything like the RS3, when the configurator comes up you'll be able to spec mag ride on its own and not the sports exhaust on its own.


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Multijfj said:


> Ahh £1600 for those wheels... and you can't not have them for woopsie's sake. £1600 man.


3 offers now 2 x 6.4% reductions and 1 x 4.1%


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Multijfj said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't spec mag ride without getting a pack which is frustrating as l don't want sports exhaust
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want sports exhaust?! What on earth.
> 
> Even if you never use it, it's worth it just for re-sale.
> 
> But if it's anything like the RS3, when the configurator comes up you'll be able to spec mag ride on its own and not the sports exhaust on its own.
Click to expand...

 I wish they would even release the pricing and spec guide so i can do an accurate pricing for my spec


----------



## ZephyR2

Luca_CH said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTS is over priced too as is the base model TT..
> But the RS is not a true RS, it just a TTS with a 5 cylinder engine and minor trim changes, nothing else has changed or been developed further... 40k mark is the right price range for this car IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> No words....
> For you all The cars are over priced?
Click to expand...

If it doesn't sell then yes it's over priced. 
If it sells in expected numbers then it's priced correctly. 
That's capitalism for you.


----------



## Toshiba

Lol you really think 50 is the number Audi wants to move.. Aim very low and over achieve is the name of the game.

As for price, it's a FWD line car with little to no driver feedback and a generic chassis, yeah it's completely over priced and the market has determined the other TT models are too. 6.6% discount publicly available before it's released - that's a complete first and unheard of for an RS model. :lol:

Hmmm maybe i will have the first RS again, just buy an RS grill and chip the S and the same results. 
I maintain my original stance, if you believe it's for you go for it but as a person that bought nearly every Audi they have made, they have 0 chance of getting ME to buy one.


----------



## Aoon_M

Spoke to Salisbury Audi

The 6.4%/7% is there bog standard discount on the car. Dealerships themselves still don't have price lists or option lists. Still isn't available to order on there system..

Carwow have the price list before the dealers do :?:


----------



## ZephyR2

I don't think Audi are bothered whether you buy one or not Tosh. 
I don't know who came up with this figure of 50 - part of the information and misinformation pushed out by this highly successful company's publicity machine.


----------



## tt3600

Aoon_M said:


> Carwow have the price list before the dealers do :?:


LOL and before the Audi website. You gotta laugh


----------



## Rev

I wonder if the R6 will be priced similarly to the TTRS, but be without 4WD? That would explain how they expect to sell the TTRS when the R6 comes out. Some people want the all weather grip of the 4WD and the sound of the 2.5.

And if the R6 has the 2.5 engine then I can see a lot of people switching to it from the Porsche, seeing as it'll be the same car but sound loads better.

Having said that I like the idea of a 4WD R6 with the 2.5, not like I use the back seats anyway.

I don't really think the TTRS is overpriced, when you think about it, its way cheaper than an R8, and although its not quite as raw, its 90% there, its not a bad price... also Audis are way cheaper on lease than the other makes, so the best thing is don't buy them, just lease them, you save more in the end (just don't change the car before the end, thats how they get you to pay more).


----------



## datamonkey

RichP said:


> And that's what really fucks me off, excuse my language, but you have the RS badge and nobody knows.
> Nobody looks at you, nobody see's you.


I get your point that's not always a bad thing. For me I'd much rather have a mental car that is inconspicuous and doesn't attract attention. I don't want people staring at me and telling me how nice my car is. I just want to drive the f*cker...

This very reason and the fact it's louder than a jumbo jet taking off is what's put me off the F-type a bit.


----------



## datamonkey

Rev said:


> I wonder if the R6 will be priced similarly to the TTRS, but be without 4WD? That would explain how they expect to sell the TTRS when the R6 comes out. Some people want the all weather grip of the 4WD and the sound of the 2.5.
> 
> And if the R6 has the 2.5 engine then I can see a lot of people switching to it from the Porsche, seeing as it'll be the same car but sound loads better.
> 
> Having said that I like the idea of a 4WD R6 with the 2.5, not like I use the back seats anyway.
> 
> I don't really think the TTRS is overpriced, when you think about it, its way cheaper than an R8, and although its not quite as raw, its 90% there, its not a bad price... also Audis are way cheaper on lease than the other makes, so the best thing is don't buy them, just lease them, you save more in the end (just don't change the car before the end, thats how they get you to pay more).


Rumours are from Autobild that the R6 will have the 2.5l. Also my money would definitiely be on quattro. I reckon price-wise they'd aim in the middle of TT RS and low end R8 so about £80-90k... That's my 2 cents anyway


----------



## datamonkey

csbear said:


> Debbie Downer talk going on


You're right, we've become too negative around here. This is supposed to be a FAN site! If we're the fans, I'd hate to see what the haters are saying! 



csbear said:


> To me, and the majority of the world, that's what defines a sports car...being very fast.


Me too...


----------



## Rev

datamonkey said:


> Rumours are from Autobild that the R6 will have the 2.5l. Also my money would definitiely be on quattro. I reckon price-wise they'd aim in the middle of TT RS and low end R8 so about £80-90k... That's my 2 cents anyway


With the 2.5, 80-90k? I can see why the R8 is expensive since it has that huge engine, but the R6 is the same chassis as the Cayman, so 80-90k is pushing it a bit far IMO. I guess it would have to have the same quattro as the R8 so it would push the price up past the TT by a fair bit, but other than that.. what would you be paying 20-30k more for Oo I mean its not like its going to be a supercar. I would expect it to be about 10k more than the TTRS, just at a guess.


----------



## RockKramer

csbear said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> S
> Is anyone else bored with the TT RS?
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, going fast is just not the "in" thing anymore. To me, and the majority of the world, that's what defines a sports car...being very fast. The new TTRS does that in spades.
> 
> The GT4, albeit a wonderful car, did not feel fast on regular streets to me. The one weakness in an otherwise great car...
Click to expand...

No disputing the RS is very fast but speaking for the majority? Nah... If that was the yard stick everyone, including me, would waiting for the RS and not buying Porsches, Jags, lotus etc... simply, enthusiast like their performance cars and how they go about it in different flavours.


----------



## mikef4uk

csbear said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it was beaten by a VW Golf with no back seats into his top five .....................
> 
> 
> 
> That VW Golf also beat the McLaren 570 for the top five.. What's your point?
Click to expand...

Whats my point?

It was you that brought Chris Harris into the equation so I though maybe you would understand ''the point' FFS its not that hard is it?

so I watched it, and the £32K Golf got into his top five and the £60K Audi TT RS didnt,, mind you the £31K Gof R laps quicker than the £50K RS3, and as Car mag said of the RS3, ''_its better than it used to be, but not as good as it should be, buy the Golf R''_........................I can hear similar of the TT RS, If Audi ever decide to release any that is

£60K people are speccing them to?...............Theres a lot of better driving cars out there for £60K


----------



## mikef4uk

Rev said:


> I don't really think the TTRS is overpriced, when you think about it, its way cheaper than an R8, and although its not quite as raw, its 90% there,


I dont think you should mention an Audi TT and an R8 in the same sentance, never mind saying that a TTRS is ''90% there'' when compared to an R8


----------



## RockKramer

datamonkey said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the R6 will be priced similarly to the TTRS, but be without 4WD? That would explain how they expect to sell the TTRS when the R6 comes out. Some people want the all weather grip of the 4WD and the sound of the 2.5.
> 
> And if the R6 has the 2.5 engine then I can see a lot of people switching to it from the Porsche, seeing as it'll be the same car but sound loads better.
> 
> Having said that I like the idea of a 4WD R6 with the 2.5, not like I use the back seats anyway.
> 
> I don't really think the TTRS is overpriced, when you think about it, its way cheaper than an R8, and although its not quite as raw, its 90% there, its not a bad price... also Audis are way cheaper on lease than the other makes, so the best thing is don't buy them, just lease them, you save more in the end (just don't change the car before the end, thats how they get you to pay more).
> 
> 
> 
> Rumours are from Autobild that the R6 will have the 2.5l. Also my money would definitiely be on quattro. I reckon price-wise they'd aim in the middle of TT RS and low end R8 so about £80-90k... That's my 2 cents anyway
Click to expand...

Hmmm... then there's the rumoured R8 base model and 2.9l V6 twin turbo.
http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/spy-shots/ ... or-its-r8/
If that happens, where would the R6, which would have similar performance and hasn't been spoken about for some time, sit? I can't see them both happening.


----------



## Rev

mikef4uk said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really think the TTRS is overpriced, when you think about it, its way cheaper than an R8, and although its not quite as raw, its 90% there,
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you should mention an Audi TT and an R8 in the same sentance, never mind saying that a TTRS is ''90% there'' when compared to an R8
Click to expand...

You just misunderstood me - technically the RS is about 50% of an R8 (even the price), but 40 percent of what the R8 has over the RS you only see 10% of the time  You pay through the nose for diminishing returns (in the real world), the RS is probably just past the tip of the bell curve, but the R8 has gone right over it.

In other words, you get for most of the time, on the road (disregarding any track use, and showing off an expensive car), an "near enough" R8 experience, for half the price.

The TTRS has a great sound (like the R8), a decent gearbox, 400hp, sub 4s 0-60... 
In legal speed limits, lets say 0-100 it wouldn't even be that far behind an R8, let alone the mk1 R8.

And so, its haldex 4WD, which compared to the R8 isn't as good, but again how many people on the roads are even going to notice? Even if they do, how often? So you get a bit more shove from the rear when going round corners fast, but its not like you're going to light the rear tyres up on a country lane 

Also turbo vs NA, so you get a bit of lag, but its not a huge deal, when you're talking 60-80k saving..

So people moan about the RS being overpriced, all I'm saying is if you say the RS is overpriced, then what about the R8 (as I said, disregarding track use and showing off), on the roads, or 0-100mph.


----------



## Rev

RockKramer said:


> Hmmm... then there's the rumoured R8 base model and 2.9l V6 twin turbo.
> http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/spy-shots/ ... or-its-r8/
> If that happens, where would the R6, which would have similar performance and hasn't been spoken about for some time, sit? I can't see them both happening.


That is weird, maybe the R6 will have haldex, seeing as its mid mounted, so its RWD most of the time instead of FWD.

Maybe it'll be something like 60-80k price range for the R6, and starting at 80-90k for the R8 V6, sort of makes sense. Although it'd suck to have a R8 V10 plus and have the V6's around which look almost the same but 60K cheaper :lol:

I suppose the R6 engine bay is probably quite small and can't fit the V6, I wouldn't be surprised if they put the TTS engine in as well, and I wouldn't put it past Audi to put a diesel in either, haha.


----------



## csbear

RockKramer said:


> No disputing the RS is very fast but speaking for the majority? Nah... If that was the yard stick everyone, including me, would waiting for the RS and not buying Porsches, Jags, lotus etc... simply, enthusiast like their performance cars and how they go about it in different flavours.


You are right when it comes to car enthusiasts, but go out on the street, and randomly ask a stranger: "What is the first word that comes to mind when I say sports car? You have 3 seconds to answer."

If we had to bet on it, you and I know what that word would be.

And as someone who owns a Cayman, your philosophical thoughts on automobiles is far, far from the majority. In fact, you are part of a tiny group of car owners who own the lowest selling Porsche by a wide margin. 

But that's ok... I see your thought process and as a fellow (former) 981 owner, I totally get you! 8)


----------



## csbear

mikef4uk said:


> Whats my point?
> 
> It was you that brought Chris Harris into the equation so I though maybe you would understand ''the point' FFS its not that hard is it?
> 
> so I watched it, and the £32K Golf got into his top five and the £60K Audi TT RS didnt,, mind you the £31K Gof R laps quicker than the £50K RS3, and as Car mag said of the RS3, ''_its better than it used to be, but not as good as it should be, buy the Golf R''_........................I can hear similar of the TT RS, If Audi ever decide to release any that is
> 
> £60K people are speccing them to?...............Theres a lot of better driving cars out there for £60K


Sorry for sounding harsh. I apologize!

Here in the US, the competitor to the TTRS are the Corvette Grand Sport, M2, and Cayman. Each car is different in their own way. The M2 being the cheapest and the 718S the most expensive.

All these cars can be considered better driver cars than the TTRS and the Corvette GS itself blows away everything else on a track. But if you are not tracking the car, the TTRS is the only AWD option and best daily driver, arguably the best interior and technology and gets you possibly the best sounding engine with the best 0 - 60 times.

That's a lot "bests" for a car that is not as pricey as the 718S or Grand Sport. Especially when the 718S has easily the worst engine and sound of the bunch, but is the most expensive. I'm sorry, but Porsche is ripping people off themselves with that engine change. I don't care how good the car drives, they've have diminished its soul with the turbo 4.

But I do get it... We all wanted more from Audi in terms of refinement, more uniqueness, etc when it comes to the TTRS. I'll be honest though, I'm not surprised that Audi did this, and most are not as well. The bean counters are strong with the Force at Audi.


----------



## RockKramer

csbear said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No disputing the RS is very fast but speaking for the majority? Nah... If that was the yard stick everyone, including me, would waiting for the RS and not buying Porsches, Jags, lotus etc... simply, enthusiast like their performance cars and how they go about it in different flavours.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right when it comes to car enthusiasts, but go out on the street, and randomly ask a stranger: "What is the first word that comes to mind when I say sports car? You have 3 seconds to answer."
> 
> If we had to bet on it, you and I know what that word would be.
> 
> And as someone who owns a Cayman, your philosophical thoughts on automobiles is far, far from the majority. In fact, you are part of a tiny group of car owners who own the lowest selling Porsche by a wide margin.
> 
> But that's ok... I see your thought process and as a fellow (former) 981 owner, I totally get you! 8)
Click to expand...

I totally agree re that word but you ask a random stranger to if a Porsche was a fast car... the say yes. If you said is a Audi TT RS a fast car, a lot wouldn't have a clue what it is... I have friends who aren't car people, they've been in my car and they certainly think it's a fast car. I also have to friends who have Boxsters, they have no idea how to exploit and enjoy the performance when the get to a corner... we can spin the whole sports car thing any way you like. 
Speed alone doesn't make a great sports car. I've had seat time in the previous RS, sure it was fast, faster than my 981 but the driving experience did nothing for me, lifeless, clinical, uninvolving. Does that make it a bad car? No. Just not for me. The new RS has upped its game, what it's good at and those that like what Audi offer will love it. I'm not here to say the Porsche is a better car... it's just the car the I preferred to spend my money on. The lastest TTS is a very fast car but having driven it, it was the same old Audi recipe... had they pulled something out that hat, which I was hoping, I would've waited for the RS. The local dealer will be in touch when the RS finally shows up so I can check it out and see for myself what's on offer.
I know the new RS will be faster than my 981 but as I said fast isn't the only thing that makes a sports car. What I wanted was a proper RWD sports car, designed from the ground up, mid engined, from a sports car manufacturer. Not a front wheel drive Golf platform with part 4WD. Those who want that and all that it brings, fantastic. There is nothing better than getting what you really want that, performs how you it. Clearly we all love performance cars but, like so many other things, there are differing approaches to sports. We chose the one that's right for us.
There's no right or wrong, just right for the individual. Sheer speed for some, more subtly and involvement for others. It's all good.


----------



## SpudZ

leopard said:


> Luca_CH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTS is over priced too as is the base model TT..
> But the RS is not a true RS, it just a TTS with a 5 cylinder engine and minor trim changes, nothing else has changed or been developed further... 40k mark is the right price range for this car IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> No words....
> For you all The cars are over priced?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We live on Treasure Island,everything is overpriced...
Click to expand...

Ah, the old 'Treasure Island' quote! You must be ex Motor Trade like myself! Takes me back to the '90s and how the Japanese viewed us


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

I agree with a lot of the discussions you guys are having but my on road must have list is 4wd and at least 2+2 so taking sub 4.5 0-60 as another 'need'  I'm looking at the TTRS as a new purchase option and a 2010 997 4s with PDK as a 2nd hand option.....cue the discussion.......


----------



## Shug750S

Loving the debate on this post.

My view, and know I'll get ripped apart:

TT is a car built in a multi purpose platform and the RS is the range topper. It's a bit unusual as most car model ranges are priced within a limited price point, like the Focus as an example that ranges from about £17k to £30k for a range topping RS, and I guess most ranges have about a 50-60% difference for the top model over the base one, but the TT is like 150+%

The problem with a TT is the range goes from mid £20k for a 1.8 up to £55k plus (or whatever Audi eventually price it as) for the range topper. Most people will just see a TT, whereas in a porker they see a premium sports car.


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Shug750S said:


> Loving the debate on this post.
> 
> My view, and know I'll get ripped apart:
> 
> TT is a car built in a multi purpose platform and the RS is the range topper. It's a bit unusual as most car model ranges are priced within a limited price point, like the Focus as an example that ranges from about £17k to £30k for a range topping RS, and I guess most ranges have about a 50-60% difference for the top model over the base one, but the TT is like 300%..
> 
> The problem with a TT is the range goes from mid £20k for a 1.8 up to £55k plus (or whatever Audi eventually price it as) for the range topper. Most people will just see a TT, whereas in a porker they see a premium sports car.


I see where you are coming from but looking at the current RRP for the BMW3 series range and the TT range the BMW 3 series base model is RRP £ 24k approx and the M3 is £55k approx which is a 129% premium over the base model. The TT range RRP for the base model is £27 approx and RRP for the TTRS is £52 approx this is a 92% premium over the base model so better than the 3 series comparison. I didn't check any others but I'm sure it would be similar. Even the Focus you mention is £16,400 vs £31,200 which equates to 92% premium, nearly exactly the difference in the TT range.

The TTRS will have the latest tech and as mentioned before Q car status as most will just see a TT. The Porsche will look like a far more expensive car but older tech and harder to finance on balloon type deals due to age.


----------



## mikef4uk

csbear said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats my point?
> 
> It was you that brought Chris Harris into the equation so I though maybe you would understand ''the point' FFS its not that hard is it?
> 
> so I watched it, and the £32K Golf got into his top five and the £60K Audi TT RS didnt,, mind you the £31K Gof R laps quicker than the £50K RS3, and as Car mag said of the RS3, ''_its better than it used to be, but not as good as it should be, buy the Golf R''_........................I can hear similar of the TT RS, If Audi ever decide to release any that is
> 
> £60K people are speccing them to?...............Theres a lot of better driving cars out there for £60K
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for sounding harsh. I apologize!
> 
> Here in the US, the competitor to the TTRS are the Corvette Grand Sport, M2, and Cayman. Each car is different in their own way. The M2 being the cheapest and the 718S the most expensive.
> 
> All these cars can be considered better driver cars than the TTRS and the Corvette GS itself blows away everything else on a track. But if you are not tracking the car, the TTRS is the only AWD option and best daily driver, arguably the best interior and technology and gets you possibly the best sounding engine with the best 0 - 60 times.
> 
> That's a lot "bests" for a car that is not as pricey as the 718S or Grand Sport. Especially when the 718S has easily the worst engine and sound of the bunch, but is the most expensive. I'm sorry, but Porsche is ripping people off themselves with that engine change. I don't care how good the car drives, they've have diminished its soul with the turbo 4.
> 
> But I do get it... We all wanted more from Audi in terms of refinement, more uniqueness, etc when it comes to the TTRS. I'll be honest though, I'm not surprised that Audi did this, and most are not as well. The bean counters are strong with the Force at Audi.
Click to expand...

It's a real shame that Audi dont seem to be able to deliver the same kind of driver involvement that VW can with both cars being basically on the same platform, every article seems to put the Golf R over any S3/RS3 or even the TTS.

I was hoping for more from the TTRS, it's a real shame Audi cant move the TTS and TTRS away from the bogo standard TT, in fact like they used to with 'S' and 'RS' models with subtle wheel arches etc, they have taken the cheaper way out with different front/rear bumpers

I think we have to accept that the TTRS will always be just a 'sporty car' whereas the Cayman is a 'Sports Car'

For myself I can no longer afford the huge depreciation that the TTRS will have, my last two 'weekend' cars have been a 2008 R8 V8 which I owned for 4 years (2011/14)- and lost £3K on it when I sold it privately, and my current 2013 R8 V10 which I have owned for nearly two years and would lose about £5K if I traded it in now with an Audi dealership, both have been pretty good and covered under Audi warranty


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Lovely car Mike! Bit out of my price range and not sure the 2 seats would be enough to allow me to use the car enough. Depreciation was a key thought about the option of 2010 997, as you say the loss would be minimal. Decisions decisions. I think if I could get a 997 Turbo with PDK in budget the decision would be made........


----------



## Dreams1966

Having spent a few minutes on CarWow over the weekend it looks like 11.5% discount is achievable if financing the vehicle... So, depending on your desires of options, it could be a sub-£50k car. I priced a metallic painted coupe, 19's, dynamic pack, sound/comfort pack, red calipers'.... circa £49,500.

Quite a lot of bang for your buck.

I'm sure even bigger discounts will be available for 'good' customers and once Audi think they have run out of early adopters.


----------



## tt3600

Maximum i'm seeing is %6.6 with finance from 3 dealers


----------



## EvilTed

Dreams1966 said:


> Having spent a few minutes on CarWow over the weekend it looks like 11.5% discount is achievable if financing the vehicle... So, depending on your desires of options, it could be a sub-£50k car. I priced a metallic painted coupe, 19's, dynamic pack, sound/comfort pack, red calipers'.... circa £49,500.
> 
> Quite a lot of bang for your buck.
> 
> I'm sure even bigger discounts will be available for 'good' customers and once Audi think they have run out of early adopters.


Now this news makes it interesting.
A well specced TTS coupe after discount is about 39k so that puts a 10k premium on the RS. Which suddenly makes it a much more sensible financial step up all things considered.

Sufficiently close that it may be my next choice. I'll put my current TTS 20's on it when I switch though!


----------



## RockKramer

No one should get ripped apart for anything they say or an opinion, it's ok to disagree without popping a vein.
And as mentioned it is an interesting conversation drawn out whilst we wait for the RS to show up.
The tech has been mention, the fact the the RS will have the latest and better tech than the 718. It's interesting reading your various thoughts on the tech... many ranking it as one of the things that makes the TT a better car than Caymans & BMW's. Some wary of all that tech being problematical. Some can take it or leave it and the rest perferring the more analogue way things were done. 
Me, I think what Audi has done with the tech, the Virtual Cockpit, is genuinely brilliant. I acknowledge that but for all it's brilliance it didn't actually interest me. Would I want it in my Cayman. I can honestly say I'm genuinely not fussed. I like what I see in my car. If it had the VC I wouldn't think my car was a better car but I know some passengers would be oohing, oh wow etc because of how well it is done. I'm all about the actual driving... as long as the seat holds me, is comfortable (prolapsed did op 4yrs ago but ok now), goes low enough and the driving position is just so. The tech is comes a distant second to all of that. Please this is not a criticism of the tech, I'm not saying it shouldn't be there, just that it's not a priority, preferred or a must have. As long as I can plug my iPhone in to access my music and the Nav eh navigates, gets me there I'm sorted.
So, what is the general take on the TT tech..?


----------



## datamonkey

Shug750S said:


> most ranges have about a 50-60% difference for the top model over the base one, but the TT is like 300%..


Erm... Exaggeration police got to step in here. More like 82%. 300% would put it over £82k! 

Anyway we seem to be forgetting the "Audi tax" aka the premium they add for the fun of it just because they can and happens whenever a company has a desirable product.

Look at Apple. Their products are priced way above their "value" when compared to comparable products from other companies but people pay it anyway so they can charge it.


----------



## R_TTS

RockKramer said:


> So, what is the general take on the TT tech..?


Slightly overrated in my view. It doesn't do anything more than my 2012 F30 BMW daily driver. It just looks a little more fancy.


----------



## EvilTed

R_TTS said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what is the general take on the TT tech..?
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly overrated in my view. It doesn't do anything more than my 2012 F30 BMW daily driver. It just looks a little more fancy.
Click to expand...

I think the tech is really the Virtual cockpit. 
In many cases it's technology for the sake of it. Cases in point: Flight times, weather, Twitter feed - just about everything in connect services.

In some cases it makes life harder and introduces software problems we don't need. How many clicks now to turn of Traffic announcements when it used to be a single press on a radio or touchscreen? Not so bad if they didn't keep turning themselves on!

In some cases it's a really great innovation - being able to adapt the display layout being the only real one I can come up with.

The non-VC tech is lovely and works really well - MagRide and Matrix lights being the two that spring to mind


----------



## Shug750S

datamonkey said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> 
> most ranges have about a 50-60% difference for the top model over the base one, but the TT is like 300%..
> 
> 
> 
> Erm... Exaggeration police got to step in here. More like 82%. 300% would put it over £82k!
> 
> Anyway we seem to be forgetting the "Audi tax" aka the premium they add for the fun of it just because they can and happens whenever a company has a desirable product.
> 
> Look at Apple. Their products are priced way above their "value" when compared to comparable products from other companies but people pay it anyway so they can charge it.
Click to expand...

My bad maths... DOH


----------



## Luca_CH

RockKramer said:


> No one should get ripped apart for anything they say or an opinion, it's ok to disagree without popping a vein.
> And as mentioned it is an interesting conversation drawn out whilst we wait for the RS to show up.
> The tech has been mention, the fact the the RS will have the latest and better tech than the 718. It's interesting reading your various thoughts on the tech... many ranking it as one of the things that makes the TT a better car than Caymans & BMW's. Some wary of all that tech being problematical. Some can take it or leave it and the rest perferring the more analogue way things were done.
> Me, I think what Audi has done with the tech, the Virtual Cockpit, is genuinely brilliant. I acknowledge that but for all it's brilliance it didn't actually interest me. Would I want it in my Cayman. I can honestly say I'm genuinely not fussed. I like what I see in my car. If it had the VC I wouldn't think my car was a better car but I know some passengers would be oohing, oh wow etc because of how well it is done. I'm all about the actual driving... as long as the seat holds me, is comfortable (prolapsed did op 4yrs ago but ok now), goes low enough and the driving position is just so. The tech is comes a distant second to all of that. Please this is not a criticism of the tech, I'm not saying it shouldn't be there, just that it's not a priority, preferred or a must have. As long as I can plug my iPhone in to access my music and the Nav eh navigates, gets me there I'm sorted.
> So, what is the general take on the TT tech..?


I have a Porsche Macan Turbo and the interior is very OLD in my opinion.....
All in the car is old...or "classic", i dont like this.

I dont buy a 911 beacause the interior is the same.....is always the same in every Porsche until the new Panamera...but is too big for me.

For this reason i'll buy a new TT RS... :lol:

PS: sorry for my english....


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Dreams1966 said:


> Having spent a few minutes on CarWow over the weekend it looks like 11.5% discount is achievable if financing the vehicle... So, depending on your desires of options, it could be a sub-£50k car. I priced a metallic painted coupe, 19's, dynamic pack, sound/comfort pack, red calipers'.... circa £49,500.
> 
> Quite a lot of bang for your buck.
> 
> I'm sure even bigger discounts will be available for 'good' customers and once Audi think they have run out of early adopters.


Best I got was 6.4% how'd you get 11%?


----------



## csbear

RockKramer said:


> ...What I wanted was a proper RWD sports car, designed from the ground up, mid engined, from a sports car manufacturer. Not a front wheel drive Golf platform with part 4WD.


Yeah, and that really is the crux of what we are all talking about. The Cayman chassis is very good, and a dedicated one towards pure sports car. For other companies (Audi, BMW, etc) to follow, they would have to start fresh, but this would be a very expensive proposition for them. Porsche's introduction of the Cayman platform was a game changer for sport car enthusiasts. Designing a new TT from the ground up is not in Audis best interest unfortunately. Porsche had wiggle room back then, the Panamera, Cayenne, and Macan were not even in the lineup as I recall. It was the perfect time to make a baby 911...


----------



## Pricy147

datamonkey said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's what really fucks me off, excuse my language, but you have the RS badge and nobody knows.
> Nobody looks at you, nobody see's you.
> 
> 
> 
> I get your point that's not always a bad thing. For me I'd much rather have a mental car that is inconspicuous and doesn't attract attention. I don't want people staring at me and telling me how nice my car is. I just want to drive the f*cker...
> 
> This very reason and the fact it's louder than a jumbo jet taking off is what's put me off the F-type a bit.
Click to expand...

 :lol: I must say you do get some attention in the Jag - perhaps Orange doesn't help. It is LOUD - but mainly when you have the Active Exhaust enabled, and put it into Soprt/Dynamic mode. Without all that turned on - its quite quiet and inconspicuous. I normally have all the buttons turned on tho


----------



## Pricy147

mikef4uk said:


> For myself I can no longer afford the huge depreciation that the TTRS will have, my last two 'weekend' cars have been a 2008 R8 V8 which I owned for 4 years (2011/14)- and lost £3K on it when I sold it privately, and my current 2013 R8 V10 which I have owned for nearly two years and would lose about £5K if I traded it in now with an Audi dealership, both have been pretty good and covered under Audi warranty


How did you manage to only lose such a small amount - did you get somehow heavy discounts when purchasing new, or found very well priced second hand vehicles?


----------



## Multijfj

Dreams1966 said:


> Having spent a few minutes on CarWow over the weekend it looks like 11.5% discount is achievable if financing the vehicle... So, depending on your desires of options, it could be a sub-£50k car. I priced a metallic painted coupe, 19's, dynamic pack, sound/comfort pack, red calipers'.... circa £49,500.
> 
> Quite a lot of bang for your buck.
> 
> I'm sure even bigger discounts will be available for 'good' customers and once Audi think they have run out of early adopters.


As a few others have said, where has 11.5% come from? Everyone on here has achieved the standard 6.6% but that's all! We'd love to know some details about it!


----------



## Jasonoldschool

I have had a conversation today with a senior executive at Audi UK about the TTRS. The UK quota is 90 cars for the first six months once order books open. As for the delay, apparently the TTRS is being build on a different line to the other Mark 3 TT, so they are scheduling to switch the line to RHD operation once the initial LHD orders are satisfied.

He seems to think order books will go live in the next couple of weeks and that lease and fleet operators have already been notified on options etc.....possibly how come Orange wheels and the like have some of the details. He also told me that dealer launch and press RHD cars are due into Audi storage within the next three weeks and the launch vehicles transported to dealers shortly after.....

I am not sure how much I believe, but when I asked the questions there was no hesitation in answers...


----------



## mad chemist

tt3600 said:


> Maximum i'm seeing is %6.6 with finance from 3 dealers


Same for me!


----------



## Toshiba

Jasonoldschool said:


> I have had a conversation today with a senior executive at Audi UK about the TTRS. The UK quota is 90 cars for the first six months once order books open. As for the delay, apparently the TTRS is being build on a different line to the other Mark 3 TT, so they are scheduling to switch the line to RHD operation once the initial LHD orders are satisfied.
> 
> He seems to think order books will go live in the next couple of weeks and that lease and fleet operators have already been notified on options etc.....possibly how come Orange wheels and the like have some of the details. He also told me that dealer launch and press RHD cars are due into Audi storage within the next three weeks and the launch vehicles transported to dealers shortly after.....
> 
> I am not sure how much I believe, but when I asked the questions there was no hesitation in answers...


Separate line :lol: 
You gotta love Audi at times and he well they keep their importers informed.



Rev said:


> You just misunderstood me - technically the RS is about 50% of an R8 (even the price), but 40 percent of what the R8 has over the RS you only see 10% of the time  You pay through the nose for diminishing returns (in the real world), the RS is probably just past the tip of the bell curve, but the R8 has gone right over it.
> 
> In other words, you get for most of the time, on the road (disregarding any track use, and showing off an expensive car), an "near enough" R8 experience, for half the price.
> 
> The TTRS has a great sound (like the R8), a decent gearbox, 400hp, sub 4s 0-60...
> In legal speed limits, lets say 0-100 it wouldn't even be that far behind an R8, let alone the mk1 R8.
> 
> And so, its haldex 4WD, which compared to the R8 isn't as good, but again how many people on the roads are even going to notice? Even if they do, how often? So you get a bit more shove from the rear when going round corners fast, but its not like you're going to light the rear tyres up on a country lane
> 
> Also turbo vs NA, so you get a bit of lag, but its not a huge deal, when you're talking 60-80k saving..
> 
> So people moan about the RS being overpriced, all I'm saying is if you say the RS is overpriced, then what about the R8 (as I said, disregarding track use and showing off), on the roads, or 0-100mph.


I wager you have never driven an R8 on the road or track, you don't see it the difference 10% of the time, you feel the difference 100% of the time. The drive is epic on the R8 by comparison!!!! The car is balanced with the engine in the rear, the rear wheels are driven - the whole experience/package is something else. Its not far to say another league, its about 3 or 4 leagues. That's what you are paying for.

If its just about 0-60, get a bike and feel the wind. But a sports car if far more than just traffic light GPs.

This may well be a "fan" site, but lets at least stay realistic, but by all means everyone should buy what ever they want, for what ever reason they choose.


----------



## Rev

Toshiba said:


> I wager you have never driven an R8 on the road or track, you don't see it the difference 10% of the time, you feel the difference 100% of the time. The drive is epic on the R8 by comparison!!!! The car is balanced with the engine in the rear, the rear wheels are driven - the whole experience/package is something else. Its not far to say another league, its about 3 or 4 leagues. That's what you are paying for.
> 
> If its just about 0-60, get a bike and feel the wind. But a sports car if far more than just traffic light GPs.
> 
> This may well be a "fan" site, but lets at least stay realistic, but by all means everyone should buy what ever they want, for what ever reason they choose.


To be fair I haven't driven the new R8, but I've driven supercars on track, maybe I'm not noticing what you're noticing, or the R8 is somehow extra special, but they just feel pretty normal at normal speeds... they have a nice way of pivoting around corners and it does feel good to have the shove from the rear, steering is more direct and you sit lower. But to me its pretty subtle until you start going faster.

Even in my TTS I'm sitting behind someone dull as dishwater, doing 30 in a 50 and wondering what was the point :lol:

But I will admit that if you buy it for fun and you set out on most journeys to empty roads, a TTRS being 90% of the way to an R8 is wrong. But bear in mind I was talking about public roads in day to day life, and not the track or having it purely as a toy.

The thing is on track you can howl down the straight, clip the apex and fling it off into the sunset and I totally get supercars in that setting, makes you feel alive and full of tingles  Maybe I'm just too much of a pussy and can't bring myself to do that on the roads though :/


----------



## mikef4uk

Pricy147 said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> For myself I can no longer afford the huge depreciation that the TTRS will have, my last two 'weekend' cars have been a 2008 R8 V8 which I owned for 4 years (2011/14)- and lost £3K on it when I sold it privately, and my current 2013 R8 V10 which I have owned for nearly two years and would lose about £5K if I traded it in now with an Audi dealership, both have been pretty good and covered under Audi warranty
> 
> 
> 
> How did you manage to only lose such a small amount - did you get somehow heavy discounts when purchasing new, or found very well priced second hand vehicles?
Click to expand...

The first R8 was 3 years old in 2011, Audi had it up for £56,500 at the time and I spent the best part of half a day at Audi Derby ''negotiating', :lol: 
I worked out the difference between the asking and my p/x and went in with the attitude that if I could get the 'difference' down to below £20K I would buy it (6K difference from the original quote), 'splitting' the differnce I got off the deal the actual sale price was £53K, I sold it privately for £49900 just over 3 years later.

My current R8 is a 2013 facelift V10 manual, again, I spent a lot of time on the phone and about 4 hours at the dealer, harder work with this one but it ended up at £72K in Jan 2015,

I suspect an R8 at 3-4 years old has just about bottomed out, and there are a lot of very low mileage cars out there, my 3 year old V8 had 3000 miles on it when I bought it!!


----------



## mikef4uk

Rev said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wager you have never driven an R8 on the road or track, you don't see it the difference 10% of the time, you feel the difference 100% of the time. The drive is epic on the R8 by comparison!!!! The car is balanced with the engine in the rear, the rear wheels are driven - the whole experience/package is something else. Its not far to say another league, its about 3 or 4 leagues. That's what you are paying for.
> 
> If its just about 0-60, get a bike and feel the wind. But a sports car if far more than just traffic light GPs.
> 
> This may well be a "fan" site, but lets at least stay realistic, but by all means everyone should buy what ever they want, for what ever reason they choose.
> 
> 
> 
> Even in my TTS I'm sitting behind someone dull as dishwater, doing 30 in a 50 and wondering what was the point :lol:
> 
> :/
Click to expand...

That unfortunately is getting to be the problem with more and more overcrowding in the UK and speed limits dropping to 50 mph just about everywhere, and to be brutally honest 90% of the time we go anywhere especially at the weekend I think ''whats the point of going in the R8'' and end up sitting in the never ending 42mph traffic in our Golf Diesel returning 60mpg 

The Motorbike though? now that is a different proposistion, you can ''do'' the stream of cars in front much easier and some how I just dont give a toss what the passed drivers think, they can flash or move out (as they do)

A good description of how fast a bike is:

Swap the digital speedo in your TTS etc into KPH and watch how quick very large numbers can appear, now imagine they're actually MPH


----------



## leopard

mikef4uk said:


> The Motorbike though? now that is a different proposistion, you can ''do'' the stream of cars in front much easier and some how I just dont give a toss what the passed drivers think, they can flash or move out (as they do)
> 
> A good description of how fast a bike is:
> 
> Swap the digital speedo in your TTS etc into KPH and watch how quick very large numbers can appear, now imagine they're actually MPH


Yep,

And all the Dr's are rubbing their hands together when the weather gets a little iffy and it's the school run and people aren't looking in their mirrors and...

Dr to patient:

" Don't worry Mr Smith not much longer now,your liver transplant will be here shortly ! You can always rely on your friendly neighbourhood bikers "

Mr Smith " Thank you Dr,they're a good bunch of guys " :lol:

I was into high end Bikes years ago...not any more,what with the congested broken roads and ignorant drivers we have now..


----------



## F1_STAR

Toshiba said:


> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a conversation today with a senior executive at Audi UK about the TTRS. The UK quota is 90 cars for the first six months once order books open. As for the delay, apparently the TTRS is being build on a different line to the other Mark 3 TT, so they are scheduling to switch the line to RHD operation once the initial LHD orders are satisfied.
> 
> He seems to think order books will go live in the next couple of weeks and that lease and fleet operators have already been notified on options etc.....possibly how come Orange wheels and the like have some of the details. He also told me that dealer launch and press RHD cars are due into Audi storage within the next three weeks and the launch vehicles transported to dealers shortly after.....
> 
> I am not sure how much I believe, but when I asked the questions there was no hesitation in answers...
> 
> 
> 
> Separate line :lol:
> You gotta love Audi at times and he well they keep their importers informed.
> 
> 
> 
> Rev said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just misunderstood me - technically the RS is about 50% of an R8 (even the price), but 40 percent of what the R8 has over the RS you only see 10% of the time  You pay through the nose for diminishing returns (in the real world), the RS is probably just past the tip of the bell curve, but the R8 has gone right over it.
> 
> In other words, you get for most of the time, on the road (disregarding any track use, and showing off an expensive car), an "near enough" R8 experience, for half the price.
> 
> The TTRS has a great sound (like the R8), a decent gearbox, 400hp, sub 4s 0-60...
> In legal speed limits, lets say 0-100 it wouldn't even be that far behind an R8, let alone the mk1 R8.
> 
> And so, its haldex 4WD, which compared to the R8 isn't as good, but again how many people on the roads are even going to notice? Even if they do, how often? So you get a bit more shove from the rear when going round corners fast, but its not like you're going to light the rear tyres up on a country lane
> 
> Also turbo vs NA, so you get a bit of lag, but its not a huge deal, when you're talking 60-80k saving..
> 
> So people moan about the RS being overpriced, all I'm saying is if you say the RS is overpriced, then what about the R8 (as I said, disregarding track use and showing off), on the roads, or 0-100mph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wager you have never driven an R8 on the road or track, you don't see it the difference 10% of the time, you feel the difference 100% of the time. The drive is epic on the R8 by comparison!!!! The car is balanced with the engine in the rear, the rear wheels are driven - the whole experience/package is something else. Its not far to say another league, its about 3 or 4 leagues. That's what you are paying for.
> 
> If its just about 0-60, get a bike and feel the wind. But a sports car if far more than just traffic light GPs.
> 
> This may well be a "fan" site, but lets at least stay realistic, but by all means everyone should buy what ever they want, for what ever reason they choose.
Click to expand...

Have to agree with Toshiba on this. Having now driven the MK3 S Line and MK3 TTS and now the new R8 V10 plus, this is worlds apart from a lot of other cars, the sound and acceleration and yes I have used the kick down button on the V10 plus, that feels special and dam quick! That's something you never get bored of doing.


----------



## mikef4uk

leopard said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Motorbike though? now that is a different proposistion, you can ''do'' the stream of cars in front much easier and some how I just dont give a toss what the passed drivers think, they can flash or move out (as they do)
> 
> A good description of how fast a bike is:
> 
> Swap the digital speedo in your TTS etc into KPH and watch how quick very large numbers can appear, now imagine they're actually MPH
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,
> 
> And all the Dr's are rubbing their hands together when the weather gets a little iffy and it's the school run and people aren't looking in their mirrors and...
> 
> Dr to patient:
> 
> " Don't worry Mr Smith not much longer now,your liver transplant will be here shortly ! You can always rely on your friendly neighbourhood bikers "
> 
> Mr Smith " Thank you Dr,they're a good bunch of guys " :lol:
> 
> I was into high end Bikes years ago...not any more,what with the congested broken roads and ignorant drivers we have now..
Click to expand...

Yes I agree, you need to stack the cards in your favour, dry roads, sunny, weekdays, not at night, not at rush hour etc etc
And I'll add there as many tossers on bikes out there as tossers in cars, just because they ride a bike doesnt make them a better ''road user''


----------



## powerplay

Just back from a relaxing holiday and was so sure when I checked Audi website the configurator would be all working by now.

Shock horror! :lol:

Oh well, at least the "coming soon" page has gone and there's now a partially working product page full of broken links. Looks like something a back-street budget internet cowboy would knock-up :roll:


----------



## datamonkey

powerplay said:


> Oh well, at least the "coming soon" page has gone and there's now a partially working product page full of broken links. Looks like something a back-street budget internet cowboy would knock-up :roll:


I know that's so unprofessional it's not funny. It's been like it for at least a week now too!

A GCSE student with basic HTML skills could do better. I mean this a multi-billion dollar corporation trying to sell premium cars we're talking about, not some small fry local shop selling peanuts. My websites look better than that with a zero budget!

Shocking.


----------



## Shug750S

mikef4uk said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Motorbike though? now that is a different proposistion, you can ''do'' the stream of cars in front much easier and some how I just dont give a toss what the passed drivers think, they can flash or move out (as they do)
> 
> A good description of how fast a bike is:
> 
> Swap the digital speedo in your TTS etc into KPH and watch how quick very large numbers can appear, now imagine they're actually MPH
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,
> 
> And all the Dr's are rubbing their hands together when the weather gets a little iffy and it's the school run and people aren't looking in their mirrors and...
> 
> Dr to patient:
> 
> " Don't worry Mr Smith not much longer now,your liver transplant will be here shortly ! You can always rely on your friendly neighbourhood bikers "
> 
> Mr Smith " Thank you Dr,they're a good bunch of guys " :lol:
> 
> I was into high end Bikes years ago...not any more,what with the congested broken roads and ignorant drivers we have now..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I agree, you need to stack the cards in your favour, dry roads, sunny, weekdays, not at night, not at rush hour etc etc
> And I'll add there as many tossers on bikes out there as tossers in cars, just because they ride a bike doesnt make them a better ''road user''
Click to expand...

+1. It's a toy, so out on it on Weekend mornings before roads get busy. Use all year round, but ride it properly when warm and sunny and just bimble around when cold and wet


----------



## datamonkey

Pricy147 said:


> :lol: I must say you do get some attention in the Jag - perhaps Orange doesn't help. It is LOUD - but mainly when you have the Active Exhaust enabled, and put it into Soprt/Dynamic mode. Without all that turned on - its quite quiet and inconspicuous. I normally have all the buttons turned on tho


Haha good for you! How are you finding it anyway compared to the TT world?

One other thing I wondered about was the extra width of the F-Type with our narrow roads. Do you find any harder to get about in or not noticed a difference?


----------



## Templar

R8 v TTRS anyone


----------



## Toshiba

Yes, both have the same rear light feature and leather on the seats.
Other than that... they didn't even bother painting the RS it's still in primer. They could have at least picked a decent color :?

Wife's car? Or Is that his hairdresser following in the TT..? :lol: 
I know Audi are rightly proud of the quattro heritage but I'm not sure still about the homarge on the front grill.

205 pages?


----------



## datamonkey

Templar said:


> R8 v TTRS anyone


Damn I thought we were in for a drag race!


----------



## Rev

Toshiba said:


> I know Audi are rightly proud of the quattro heritage but I'm not sure still about the homarge on the front grill.


Should be this


----------



## datamonkey

Rev said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Audi are rightly proud of the quattro heritage but I'm not sure still about the homarge on the front grill.
> 
> 
> 
> Should be this
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Post of the day winner goes to Rev. Well done!


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Rev said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Audi are rightly proud of the quattro heritage but I'm not sure still about the homarge on the front grill.
> 
> 
> 
> Should be this
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Now that's a color that suits the car....


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Toshiba said:


> Now that's a color that suits the car....


Im liking the metallic blue too


----------



## leopard

Just got a quote on Orange Wheels.I'm not sure if all the options they list are exhaustive,but many according to their configurator are reasonable(In context).

Audi TT 2.5T FSI TT RS Quattro 2dr S Tronic Petrol Coupe £51,786
Privacy glass £450
Retractable rear spoiler FREE
Red brake calipers £325
High beam assist £160
Metallic - Glacier white £550
Aluminium race design inlay FREE
Electric heated/folding/auto dimming door mirrors with kerb view function £280
Comfort and Sound pack - TT RS £1,650
Fine Nappa leather - Murillo brown + super sports seats FREE
Total Manufacturer List Price [on the road] £55,201
Our Discount Price [on the road] £50,878
Saving £4,323

~ 8%,down from 12% a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Aoon_M

How did you manage 12%?

What dealer?


----------



## Templar

Aoon_M said:


> How did you manage 12%?
> 
> What dealer?


Carwow website who sub out your requests to local dealerships.
I'm guessing discounts will reduce as release dates get closer.


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Templar said:


> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you manage 12%?
> 
> What dealer?
> 
> 
> 
> Carwow website who sub out your requests to local dealerships.
> I'm guessing discounts will reduce as release dates get closer.
Click to expand...

Yes but which dealer offered 12% the best anyone else got through carwow was 6.6%


----------



## basher

I just submitted a Carwow spec... just waiting for offers to see if I need to re-mortgage!! 

Carbon ceramic brakes weren't in the configurator.
And I'd like more options for calipers - yellow would be lovely with nardo grey.

Carwow valuation of my TTS = £31,116 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Real Thing

Aoon_M said:


> How did you manage 12%?
> 
> What dealer?


When OrangeWheels first listed it I think it was showing a 12% Discount don't think anybody has actually achieved this.


----------



## leopard

Real Thing said:


> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you manage 12%?
> 
> What dealer?
> 
> 
> 
> When OrangeWheels first listed it I think it was showing a 12% Discount don't think anybody has actually achieved this.
Click to expand...

This.

When I first went on the Orange Wheels website about 2 weeks ago they didn't have the configurator and showed a flat discount rate of 12%.

Today when I looked you could configure(I'm not sure today is the first day you could do this) so I thought I would post my findings...


----------



## Rev

Toshiba said:


> Now that's a color that suits the car....


True, but did you enlarge the pic and see the joke?


----------



## tt3600

Yeah seems like OrangeWheels are offering 7.8% over 6.6% from CarWow - i tried using the exact same configuration. Couldn't tell whether the 7.8% is with finance or not.


----------



## Toshiba

Rev said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a color that suits the car....
> 
> 
> 
> True, but did you enlarge the pic and see the joke?
Click to expand...

I saw what it said, but i don't get the joke..


----------



## Dano28

Am I missing something? They could be offering 99% discount if the order books aren't open yet they mean nothing, could change to 0% overnight when they finally decide to start letting people order them, if we aren't all too bored of it or being driven everywhere by automated cars when that finally happens...

Just saying


----------



## Piker Mark

Unlike many, I'm in no massive hurry to part with my excellent TTS, I've only had mine six months after all. But want to trade up to the mk3 TT RS at some point in the next 18 months. So know that if I hang on a while, the discounts will appear and also (hopefully) a better choice of alloys :lol: I held back with buying my TTS until I saw the offers appearing, saving five grand in the process. Sometimes it pays to be patient...


----------



## Multijfj

leopard said:


> Just got a quote on Orange Wheels.I'm not sure if all the options they list are exhaustive,but many according to their configurator are reasonable(In context).
> 
> Audi TT 2.5T FSI TT RS Quattro 2dr S Tronic Petrol Coupe £51,786
> Privacy glass £450
> Retractable rear spoiler FREE
> Red brake calipers £325
> High beam assist £160
> Metallic - Glacier white £550
> Aluminium race design inlay FREE
> Electric heated/folding/auto dimming door mirrors with kerb view function £280
> Comfort and Sound pack - TT RS £1,650
> Fine Nappa leather - Murillo brown + super sports seats FREE
> Total Manufacturer List Price [on the road] £55,201
> Our Discount Price [on the road] £50,878
> Saving £4,323
> 
> ~ 8%,down from 12% a couple of weeks ago.


The list they have is from Carwow. It is identical in each way, I have a feeling that Orangewheels have copied the Carwow list as they were concerned they were missing out !


----------



## mikef4uk

Piker Mark said:


> Unlike many, I'm in no massive hurry to part with my excellent TTS, I've only had mine six months after all. But want to trade up to the mk3 TT RS at some point in the next 18 months. So know that if I hang on a while, the discounts will appear and also (hopefully) a better choice of alloys :lol: I held back with buying my TTS until I saw the offers appearing, saving five grand in the process. Sometimes it pays to be patient...


Be careful with that swap...................

I had a 2008 TTS, one of the 'launch' cars with just about every option box ticked, DSG and mag ride/19's etc etc

I absolutely loved the car, balance was real good.............but the lure of the 5 pot warble got to me and I waited/watching the Audi used car web and pounced when a cheap ex demo appeared, 3 months old, manual with 50 miles on the clock and about £8K off list...Gotcha 

I dont know whether it was the lack of mag ride, or the heavier engine, but, it did not have the poise and balance of my TTS, the TTS was the better car, there is a little 'pass' by us called Nant y garth, I believe there are very few cars that would get through it quicker than the TTS I owned

And on a very similar subject there must be a reason why the Golf R will lap quicker than an Audi RS3?


----------



## leopard

mikef4uk said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike many, I'm in no massive hurry to part with my excellent TTS, I've only had mine six months after all. But want to trade up to the mk3 TT RS at some point in the next 18 months. So know that if I hang on a while, the discounts will appear and also (hopefully) a better choice of alloys :lol: I held back with buying my TTS until I saw the offers appearing, saving five grand in the process. Sometimes it pays to be patient...
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful with that swap...................
> 
> I had a 2008 TTS, one of the 'launch' cars with just about every option box ticked, DSG and mag ride/19's etc etc
> 
> I absolutely loved the car, balance was real good.............but the lure of the 5 pot warble got to me and I waited/watching the Audi used car web and pounced when a cheap ex demo appeared, 3 months old, manual with 50 miles on the clock and about £8K off list...Gotcha
> 
> I dont know whether it was the lack of mag ride, or the heavier engine, but, it did not have the poise and balance of my TTS, the TTS was the better car, there is a little 'pass' by us called Nant y garth, I believe there are very few cars that would get through it quicker than the TTS I owned
> 
> And on a very similar subject there must be a reason why the Golf R will lap quicker than an Audi RS3?
Click to expand...

Valid point.

Although Audi have reduced the weight of the new RS with improvements to the power train it still weighs ~50kg more than the tts all said and done.

The tts has always held the sweet spot and will probably hold true vs the mk3 RS.


----------



## Chris_GER

Hi I'm Chris, I live in Germany and I am very interested in the new TT RS too. I follow this thread for more than 50 sites. 
And so far I didn't read the reason for the delay of the new TT RS in this thread.

In german car forums are the discussions, that the reason for the massive delay is the refrigerant of the air conditioner. Audi wanted to put the "old" refrigerant in the new TT RS, but in the EU this is not allowed anymore. So Audi have to redevlop the air conditioner system, respectively make further tests with the new refrigerant. And thats the reason for this delay.

Audi will also offer an "40th years anniversary edition" (maybe only in Germany) for 2016. Maybe for this "edition" Audi will recieve special approval with the old refrigerant.

Furthermore Audi (officialy) says that the new TT RS (not the 40th edition) will come in the 1st half of 2017 for Germany. So this could be from January until June... :?


----------



## datamonkey

mikef4uk said:


> I dont know whether it was the lack of mag ride, or the heavier engine, but, it did not have the poise and balance of my TTS, the TTS was the better car, there is a little 'pass' by us called Nant y garth, I believe there are very few cars that would get through it quicker than the TTS I owned


Good points but with the Mk3 mag ride can be spec'd and like Leopard said, with the aluminium block in the Mk3 RS the heavier front end shouldn't be as noticeable as it was in the Mk2...


----------



## datamonkey

Chris_GER said:


> Hi I'm Chris, I live in Germany and I am very interested in the new TT RS too. I follow this thread for more than 50 sites.
> And so far I didn't read the reason for the delay of the new TT RS in this thread.
> 
> In german car forums are the discussions, that the reason for the massive delay is the refrigerant of the air conditioner. Audi wanted to put the "old" refrigerant in the new TT RS, but in the EU this is not allowed anymore. So Audi have to redevlop the air conditioner system, respectively make further tests with the new refrigerant. And thats the reason for this delay.
> 
> Audi will also offer an "40th years anniversary edition" (maybe only in Germany) for 2016. Maybe for this "edition" Audi will recieve special approval with the old refrigerant.
> 
> Furthermore Audi (officialy) says that the new TT RS (not the 40th edition) will come in the 1st half of 2017 for Germany. So this could be from January until June... :?


Hi Chris, welcome to the forum. Thanks for the info... Interesting


----------



## Dash

Toshiba said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, but did you enlarge the pic and see the joke?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw what it said, but i don't get the joke..
Click to expand...

I'll explain. The TT has a "Haldex" system for the four-wheel drive and not the traditional system (e.g Torsen) that is used on the bigger cars, and which the renowned term "quattro" is associated with. Some people suggest that as it's Haldex it's not a true quattro.

So the joke is changing the logo on car to reflect that view.


----------



## F1_STAR

Chris_GER said:


> Hi I'm Chris, I live in Germany and I am very interested in the new TT RS too. I follow this thread for more than 50 sites.
> And so far I didn't read the reason for the delay of the new TT RS in this thread.
> 
> In german car forums are the discussions, that the reason for the massive delay is the refrigerant of the air conditioner. Audi wanted to put the "old" refrigerant in the new TT RS, but in the EU this is not allowed anymore. So Audi have to redevlop the air conditioner system, respectively make further tests with the new refrigerant. And thats the reason for this delay.
> 
> Audi will also offer an "40th years anniversary edition" (maybe only in Germany) for 2016. Maybe for this "edition" Audi will recieve special approval with the old refrigerant.
> 
> Furthermore Audi (officialy) says that the new TT RS (not the 40th edition) will come in the 1st half of 2017 for Germany. So this could be from January until June... :?


Chris, so I take it the same applies to all the othe models of the MK3 TTs as well?


----------



## sherry13

That's an interesting one re the air conditioning - but manufacturers like VW have large public affairs teams whose job it is to inform HQ what's going on in the world of politics and regulation (and to influence those worlds where possible) and so any changes to air conditioning shouldn't really come as a surprise, allowing preparations to be made. I wonder if there is a misalignment between product and marketing, with the latter unable to keep up with the former, which in itself could be due to multiple reasons.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba

Dash said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rev said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, but did you enlarge the pic and see the joke?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw what it said, but i don't get the joke..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll explain. The TT has a "Haldex" system for the four-wheel drive and not the traditional system (e.g Torsen) that is used on the bigger cars, and which the renowned term "quattro" is associated with. Some people suggest that as it's Haldex it's not a true quattro.
> 
> So the joke is changing the logo on car to reflect that view.
Click to expand...

Yeah, i believe it's comes from the fact Audi previously claimed on their website quattro was permanent AWD, but haldex is just front wheel drive in most situations (which means better fuel economy).

This is a good link for those interested in quattro.
https://www.audi.co.uk/audi-innovation/quattro.html


----------



## datamonkey

Dash said:


> The TT has a "Haldex" system for the four-wheel drive and not the traditional system (e.g Torsen) that is used on the bigger cars, and which the renowned term "quattro" is associated with. Some people suggest that as it's Haldex it's not a true quattro.


Dash (or anyone?) do you know the reason why Audi went with Haldex on the TT? Why not stick with the original system?


----------



## Aden

VAG cars with transverse engines use Haldex, whereas engines mounted longitudinally use Torsen.

It's mainly due to space constraints, along with the fact that more components can be shared between FWD and Haldex equipt cars.


----------



## Aden

VAG cars with transverse engines use Haldex, whereas engines mounted longitudinally use Torsen.

It's mainly due to space constraints, along with the fact that more components can be shared between FWD and Haldex equipt cars.


----------



## Dash

Haldex *is* a permanent AWD system, just the idle state means torque isn't going (in any significant amounts) to the rear wheels.

I personally don't see the gripe about Haldex, the later versions are pretty intelligent and move torque around in a more proactive fashion and you get increased fuel-economy when not doing anything demanding. It's a very clever solution. I probably wouldn't want one when driving through sand dunes in a defender, but that's not applicable to small road-cars.


----------



## tt3600

I totally rate Haldex incredible traction. Honestly after owning 2 BMWs it's hard to imagine going back to rear wheel drive.


----------



## tt3600

Just having a scan of a German forum discussing the delay.

_Here is an Oficial statement from Audi: 
The new Audi TT RS Coupé unfortunately can not be configured or ordered. 
This vehicle has no type approval and therefore not subject to the Directive 1999/94 / EC. 
We therefore ask you not for your patience._


----------



## leopard

sherry13 said:


> That's an interesting one re the air conditioning - but manufacturers like VW have large public affairs teams whose job it is to inform HQ what's going on in the world of politics and regulation (and to influence those worlds where possible) and so any changes to air conditioning shouldn't really come as a surprise, allowing preparations to be made. I wonder if there is a misalignment between product and marketing, with the latter unable to keep up with the former, which in itself could be due to multiple reasons.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Exactly !

I reckon that is just a smokescreen for more troubling woes,afterall other new cars are being released from Germany without this excuse.

So it looks like the eta will now be this time next year if German customers could expect their car up until June '17 :lol:

Edit:

I therefore estimate thread page count to be 400+ by then


----------



## datamonkey

Dash said:


> Haldex *is* a permanent AWD system, just the idle state means torque isn't going (in any significant amounts) to the rear wheels.
> 
> I personally don't see the gripe about Haldex, the later versions are pretty intelligent and move torque around in a more proactive fashion and you get increased fuel-economy when not doing anything demanding. It's a very clever solution. I probably wouldn't want one when driving through sand dunes in a defender, but that's not applicable to small road-cars.


Yeah well after coming from a FWD TT to a TTS with quattro I certainly was impressed with the difference in grip. Not only that but the fact you get most, if not all, of the power down to the ground too is a huge bonus. I could feel the loss of traction on my FWD sometimes when flooring it.

Something I didn't know until reading the blurb on the link Tosh posted is that RS models are rear-wheel biased rather than front-wheel like the rest of the Haldex quattros.


----------



## datamonkey

leopard said:


> So it looks like the eta will now be this time next year if German customers could expect their car up until June '17 :lol:
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I therefore estimate thread page count to be 400+ by then


Ha, it might even include the facelift?!


----------



## Toshiba

Its not permanent at all. Even Audi don't describe it as such. 
Its FWD in normal operation with "no" power going to the rear. Only when certain torque conditions are meet is any power redirected. Its better than FWD only, but it's not very good compared to the other AWD offerings, but you dont get the weight or MPG penalties either.


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Toshiba said:


> Its not permanent at all. Even Audi don't describe it as such.
> Its FWD in normal operation with "no" power going to the rear. Only when certain torque conditions are meet is any power redirected. Its better than FWD only, but it's not very good compared to the other AWD offerings, but you dont get the weight or MPG penalties either.


Its described in this video as 'permanent all wheel drive for all conditions'






The only system which apparently totally takes all drive off the back wheels is the new Quattro Ultra system or whatever they call it

I have driven the TTS and didnt feel any downside to the setup. If it reacts in the way they say in the blurb it seems like just another way of achieving the same end result or am i missing something?


----------



## Toshiba

"Ultra" will appear in the new Q5 in Jan.
As above, TT is FWD is normal conditions - nothing going to the rear. The new TTs have centrifugal valve design that distributes power between the front and rear axles without the need for an accumulator thing like fitted on the MK2.

"Due to the difference between the Haldex and Torsen systems, die-hard Audi fans will often refer to cars equipped with the Torsen system as 'true quattros', because the two systems have different characteristics under extreme driving conditions"

"When compared to the Haldex quattro models, the traditional Torsen versions are less economical, too. Under normal driving conditions, all-wheel drive isn't necessary but, because torque is permanently sent to all four wheels, the driveline losses make the system slightly more wasteful, resulting in higher fuel consumption."

Ultra
"It works by allowing the car to run in front-wheel-drive mode - on dry motorways, say - when the extra grip of four-wheel drive is surplus to requirements and serves only to put extra stress on the engine.

If it's needed, power is sent to the back wheels via two clutches - one mounted to the car's gearbox, the other to the rear axle - which can re-engage the engine following a three-step strategy, named: proactive, predictive and reactive.

The proactive stage refers to the car's sensors, which relay data to the four-wheel drive system's control unit, allowing the car to predict when four-wheel drive might be needed and to prime the system accordingly - the rear wheels being engaged before the front end's limits of grip are reached. The real-world result is a seamless transition to four-wheel drive.

The predictive element takes account of the user's driving style, the settings chosen in the car's Direct Drive system and data form the stability control. In other words, if you drive aggressively the car will respond by switching on the four-wheel drive system to maximise performance and safety."

it's just marketing and semantics...


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Thanks Tosh for the comprehensive answer. The only downside of Haldex system i can see is theres more to go wrong, i dont see any difference for normal driving?


----------



## Rev

datamonkey said:


> Something I didn't know until reading the blurb on the link Tosh posted is that RS models are rear-wheel biased rather than front-wheel like the rest of the Haldex quattros.


I don't think thats true for the Haldex systems, only the "Self-locking centre differential" ones, like the RS4.

So basically the TTRS still has the FWD bias.

The R6 might use a haldex but because its mid engined, it would be RWD bias and send power to the front when needed.


----------



## sherry13

Does "Dynamic Mode" change the ratio, e.g. is that still almost entirely front wheel drive as it is in "Comfort" or a more 4 wheel drive bias? I drive in mainly individual mode.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tt3600

The TT-RS does allow you to alter the way the quattro biases the torque. Dynamic mode biases the torque more towards the rear.


----------



## Dash

Toshiba said:


> Its not permanent at all. Even Audi don't describe it as such.
> Its FWD in normal operation with "no" power going to the rear. Only when certain torque conditions are meet is any power redirected. Its better than FWD only, but it's not very good compared to the other AWD offerings, but you dont get the weight or MPG penalties either.


So do you describe it as RWD only when the fronts completely lose grip and the back takes 100% of the torque?

It is permanently running, it permanently adjusts, the distribution is varied depending on conditions.

It's silly to go round saying it's not permanent. It would make far more sense to go round saying it's not fixed or static.


----------



## noname

Our Quattro can't give 100% to the rear because rear axle depend from the front so this one will always have a bit of traction.
we have a differential in less, the center one


----------



## Aoon_M

Dash said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not permanent at all. Even Audi don't describe it as such.
> Its FWD in normal operation with "no" power going to the rear. Only when certain torque conditions are meet is any power redirected. Its better than FWD only, but it's not very good compared to the other AWD offerings, but you dont get the weight or MPG penalties either.
> 
> 
> 
> So do you describe it as RWD only when the fronts completely lose grip and the back takes 100% of the torque?
> 
> It is permanently running, it permanently adjusts, the distribution is varied depending on conditions.
> 
> It's silly to go round saying it's not permanent. It would make far more sense to go round saying it's not fixed or static.
Click to expand...

In an ideal world, if the fronts were placed on oily ice then yes it would send all power to the rear, so it *CAN* send all power to the rear. This is what the big hype is about regrading haldex gen. 5. This does not mean it will though, in the real world you will never ever lose 100% of traction to the front wheels.

Best way to describe it is think of it as a big open diff.. if fronts lose all power then all power will go to the rear, but this is impossible. Fronts will never lose all power.

If they wanted to set Haldex up as RWD biased they'd need to have two propshafts, like the GTR and have the gearbox at the back.

The bugatti veyron has haldex, RWD biased. Engine/box is at the rear


----------



## brittan

It's perhaps easier to think of distribution of torque rather than power. Applied torque depends on some resistance from the driven component(s).
The layout of the front diff and bevel box means that drive to the front wheels cannot be disconnected even when no torque is being applied.

Hence in the "oily ice" condition above there is no effective resistance* at the front wheels and so all* the available torque would be transmitted to the rear differential and then apportioned to each individual rear wheel according to its resistance (tyre grip). 
In this situation the front wheels would turn uselessly and, as long as both rear tyres had grip, the car would still be able to move.

_* OK, there would still be some resistance at the front wheels but for the sake of this explanation I've simplified. Hence there would still be some torque going to the front but too little to do any work. _


----------



## Chris_GER

F1_STAR said:


> Chris_GER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I'm Chris, I live in Germany and I am very interested in the new TT RS too. I follow this thread for more than 50 sites.
> And so far I didn't read the reason for the delay of the new TT RS in this thread.
> 
> In german car forums are the discussions, that the reason for the massive delay is the refrigerant of the air conditioner. Audi wanted to put the "old" refrigerant in the new TT RS, but in the EU this is not allowed anymore. So Audi have to redevlop the air conditioner system, respectively make further tests with the new refrigerant. And thats the reason for this delay.
> 
> Audi will also offer an "40th years anniversary edition" (maybe only in Germany) for 2016. Maybe for this "edition" Audi will recieve special approval with the old refrigerant.
> 
> Furthermore Audi (officialy) says that the new TT RS (not the 40th edition) will come in the 1st half of 2017 for Germany. So this could be from January until June... :?
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, so I take it the same applies to all the othe models of the MK3 TTs as well?
Click to expand...

No because the TT and the TTS have their approval before 2016, so they can take the old refrigerant


----------



## Chris_GER

tt3600 said:


> Just having a scan of a German forum discussing the delay.
> 
> _Here is an Oficial statement from Audi:
> The new Audi TT RS Coupé unfortunately can not be configured or ordered.
> This vehicle has no type approval and therefore not subject to the Directive 1999/94 / EC.
> We therefore ask you not for your patience._


Exactly, no approval because of the old refrigerant.


----------



## leopard

Chris_GER said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just having a scan of a German forum discussing the delay.
> 
> _Here is an Oficial statement from Audi:
> The new Audi TT RS Coupé unfortunately can not be configured or ordered.
> This vehicle has no type approval and therefore not subject to the Directive 1999/94 / EC.
> We therefore ask you not for your patience._
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, no approval because of the old refrigerant.
Click to expand...

Don't believe it.


----------



## leopard

brittan said:


> It's perhaps easier to think of distribution of torque rather than power. Applied torque depends on some resistance from the driven component(s).
> The layout of the front diff and bevel box means that drive to the front wheels cannot be disconnected even when no torque is being applied.
> 
> Hence in the "oily ice" condition above there is no effective resistance* at the front wheels and so all* the available torque would be transmitted to the rear differential and then apportioned to each individual rear wheel according to its resistance (tyre grip).
> In this situation the front wheels would turn uselessly and, as long as both rear tyres had grip, the car would still be able to move.
> 
> _* OK, there would still be some resistance at the front wheels but for the sake of this explanation I've simplified. Hence there would still be some torque going to the front but too little to do any work. _


I think some people get confused with the Haldex quattro system alikening it the Torsen system where torque is available to all wheels all of the time as found in the R8 for example.


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Would have been nice to have a rear bias as standard but if the system is smart enough and you have no interest in throttle induced oversteer (as you would want on a trackday say to keep the nose in) I think it should be fine on the road.


----------



## Chris_GER

leopard said:


> Chris_GER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just having a scan of a German forum discussing the delay.
> 
> _Here is an Oficial statement from Audi:
> The new Audi TT RS Coupé unfortunately can not be configured or ordered.
> This vehicle has no type approval and therefore not subject to the Directive 1999/94 / EC.
> We therefore ask you not for your patience._
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, no approval because of the old refrigerant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't believe it.
Click to expand...

You don't have to believe it. But most dealers in Germany told this independently from each other. 
And all together, this makes sense. 
Because Audi will offer the 40th years edition. They could be the the TT RS' which are already build and probably they would get an extra approval. 
My dealer told me, that their 2 TT RS are already build but parked at the factory. But Audi prohibits the delivery of these models.


----------



## leopard

leopard said:


> Chris_GER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Here is an Oficial statement from Audi:
> The new Audi TT RS Coupé unfortunately can not be configured or ordered.
> This vehicle has no type approval and therefore not subject to the Directive 1999/94 / EC.
> We therefore ask you not for your patience._
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, no approval because of the old refrigerant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't believe it.
Click to expand...




Chris_Ger said:


> You don't have to believe it. But most dealers in Germany told this independently from each other.
> And all together, this makes sense.
> Because Audi will offer the 40th years edition. They could be the the TT RS' which are already build and probably they would get an extra approval.
> My dealer told me, that their 2 TT RS are already build but parked at the factory. But Audi prohibits the delivery of these models.


Perhaps Audi are having a touch of nimbyism about this as they were quite happy to have the RS thrashed around the roads of Spain afterall.

If the reason is the refrigerant how does this account for new models such as the A4 and the revised A3 ? It doesn't take until next June to get it replaced.


----------



## brittan

The change of refrigerant goes back 4-6 years. Several car manufacturers led by Mercedes initially refused to use the new refrigerant citing that it was inflammable if released as an atomised spray near hot engine parts as in a crash for instance.

Audi and BMW were among those car manufacturers and the German government ignored the situation until recently when the EU Commission 'reminded' them of their obligations.

Hence there could be some truth in this latest rumour although I'm not sure how type approval works. Does each individual model of the Mk3 TT need its own approval? Or is there one over-arching approval for the Mk3 to include all derivatives?


----------



## sherry13

So the RS is being delayed (but still being built) with a refrigerant that top manufacturers say could be deadly, but which is being forced on them by the EU, except in Spain where Audi were happy to put lives at risk/suffer the wrath of Brussels, despite that country being in the EU? What a load of old rubbish. Still, this will pay a chunk of my deposit once I've phoned the Daily Mail. Great story.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2

Err Mr Audi, as we are leaving the EU can we have our TTs now with the old style refrigerant? :lol:


----------



## brittan

ZephyR2 said:


> Err Mr Audi, as we are leaving the EU can we have our TTs now with the old style refrigerant? :lol:


Certainly Mr Zephy: that will be some time in 2019.


----------



## Aoon_M

I've had a look through ETKA,

8V RS3 and 8S TTRS will share the same hubs, unlike the previous gen. Good news! This means all brake items will be interchangeable.

Its also ironic to note that the TTRS is using 8V RS3 carbon ceramic discs (8v part numbers).. Carbon ceramics were never released to the public for RS3!! :?: :roll:


----------



## tt3600

Aoon_M said:


> Its also ironic to note that the TTRS is using 8V RS3 carbon ceramic discs (8v part numbers).. *Carbon ceramics were never released to the public for RS3!! * :?: :roll:


Glad someone else noticed this as well 8)

Lo and behold carbon ceramics are not an option on the TT-RS right now.

Call me a cynic but I wonder if Audi only fit the Carbon ceramics on the cars when the reporters thrash the cars on the track.


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Sorry to barge in guys but I have a question regarding the Quattro in our TT's.Is our quattro different from the R8 V8 for example?From what I read I assumed that R8's is always AWD and ours only if needed hence most of the time it's FWD.correct?
If that's correct is their difference on grip levels OFF track even noticable?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dash

Looks like according to the fountain of all that is slightly questionable, the R8 uses Volkswagen Viscous Coupling, which otherwise only features in VW models.


----------



## brittan

Earlier R8s did use a viscous coupling, also used in the LR Freelander, but the current model R8 has a hydraulically operated multi plate clutch to effect 4WD.


----------



## mikef4uk

thanasis.mpougon said:


> Sorry to barge in guys but I have a question regarding the Quattro in our TT's.Is our quattro different from the R8 V8 for example?From what I read I assumed that R8's is always AWD and ours only if needed hence most of the time it's FWD.correct?
> If that's correct is their difference on grip levels OFF track even noticable?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never had mine ''off track'' but in normal driving the max split it can send to the front is 30%, to be absolutely honest the R8 drives like a rear whel drive car, only when the rear is sliding a little under power can you ever feel that the front is 'working' using power, and to get to that you are pushing very hard


----------



## Multijfj

This is strange as the RS3 is permanently 4WD. Why would they make a different system for the TT?

The RS3 can also send 100% of power to the back wheels with traction control fully off.


----------



## Aoon_M

The RS3 isn't full time 4wd,

The 8V RS3 haldex system is slightly better than the S3/MK7R haldex but it's still not full time 4wd.

Early schematics show that the ttrs will use same haldex system

It can send 100% to the rear wheels, *CAN* being the key word here 

These cars are front wheel drive based and have supplementary awd action, therefore the car will never act like a rwd car.


----------



## noname

Just I can't..


----------



## powerplay

I wish people would stop misunderstanding how Haldex works.

Under normal driving and traction, it CANNOT repeat (in case you missed it) *CANNOT* send more than 50% of torque to the rear wheels.

There is no central diff as with Torsen, the power from the gearbox goes directly to the front wheels 100% of the time. The fronts are ALWAYS driven. They cannot be disconnected. The Haldex clutch does not control anything about the front wheels. The power sent to the rear, effectively a power-take-off from the gearbox can be varied from between 0% (haldex clutch fully open) to 50% (haldex clutch fully closed). When fully closed both axles are equally driven. *The front axle cannot ever receive less torque than the rear since there is no clutch or diff between the gearbox and the front axle.*

The ONLY circumstances 99% of torque will be sent to the rear is if the front wheels have zero traction, so by default they will spin freely therefore most of the torque will be sent to the rear, where the rear diff will apportion to left/right wheels as normal.

Newer versions of haldex have better clutch/response but the fundamental design means the most that it is ever able to *send *to the Haldex-controlled axle is 50% of torque. Haldex *cannot *be biased in favour of the Haldex-clutch controlled axle.

Hopefully that's clear for everyone? Good


----------



## Multijfj

powerplay said:


> I wish people would stop misunderstanding how Haldex works.
> 
> Under normal driving and traction, it CANNOT repeat (in case you missed it) *CANNOT* send more than 50% of torque to the rear wheels.
> 
> There is no central diff as with Torsen, the power from the gearbox goes directly to the front wheels 100% of the time. The fronts are ALWAYS driven. They cannot be disconnected. The Haldex clutch does not control anything about the front wheels. The power sent to the rear, effectively a power-take-off from the gearbox can be varied from between 0% (haldex clutch fully open) to 50% (haldex clutch fully closed). When fully closed both axles are equally driven. *The front axle cannot ever receive less torque than the rear since there is no clutch or diff between the gearbox and the front axle.*
> 
> The ONLY circumstances 99% of torque will be sent to the rear is if the front wheels have zero traction, so by default they will spin freely therefore most of the torque will be sent to the rear, where the rear diff will apportion to left/right wheels as normal.
> 
> Newer versions of haldex have better clutch/response but the fundamental design means the most that it is ever able to *send *to the Haldex-controlled axle is 50% of torque. Haldex *cannot *be biased in favour of the Haldex-clutch controlled axle.
> 
> Hopefully that's clear for everyone? Good


Ah fair play mate, I'm just wondering why Audi would put all this shit in their brochures?

"You can also choose how power is distributed. For sure-footed cornering, choose Dynamic mode in Audi Drive Select and switch the Electronic Stabilisation Control (ESC) to Sport setting. Between 50% and 100% of available torque is then sent to the rear wheels faster, for more direct turn in."


----------



## Multijfj

Aoon_M said:


> The RS3 isn't full time 4wd,
> 
> The 8V RS3 haldex system is slightly better than the S3/MK7R haldex but it's still not full time 4wd.
> 
> Early schematics show that the ttrs will use same haldex system
> 
> It can send 100% to the rear wheels, *CAN* being the key word here
> 
> These cars are front wheel drive based and have supplementary awd action, therefore the car will never act like a rwd car.


We best get a refund mate, in Audi's RS3 brochure it hits me with -

"*quattro permanent all-wheel-drive* with electronic multi-disc clutch at rear axle and torque vectoring distribution. Driving forces for each wheel are automatically controlled for sporty handling and based on analysis
of grip. Changing setting in Audi Drive Select allows influence over torque distribution"

Genuinely, if Audi are mis-leading me (the general public) then I can surely ask for a refund if the car isn't actually permanently four wheel drive!

All I can deduce from this is that Audi (who built the car and marketed it) will probably know a bit more about their 4wd system than us guys on the forum. I have to take their word for it, that the RS3 is permanent all wheel drive.


----------



## Aoon_M

Lol Audi will tell you the world to get your money :roll:. The RS3 is most definitely part time 4wd. Pull the haldex fuse and watch it turn into FWD lol. The system isn't designed to be permanent 4wd it'd have a melt down



Code:


Address 22: AWD (J492)       Labels: 0CQ-907-554.clb
   Part No SW: 0CQ 907 554 C    HW: 0CQ 525 130 
   Component: Haldex4Motion H52 7754  
   Serial number: HA1-00007.01.16
   Coding: 0601
   Shop #: WSC 06314 790 00021
   ASAM Dataset: EV_AllWheelContrHA1VW37X 002015
   ROD: EV_AllWheelContrHA1VW37X_VW48.rod
   VCID: 45813F4BC4F2976ADD-8010

No fault code found.


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

mikef4uk said:


> thanasis.mpougon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to barge in guys but I have a question regarding the Quattro in our TT's.Is our quattro different from the R8 V8 for example?From what I read I assumed that R8's is always AWD and ours only if needed hence most of the time it's FWD.correct?
> If that's correct is their difference on grip levels OFF track even noticable?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Never had mine ''off track'' but in normal driving the max split it can send to the front is 30%, to be absolutely honest the R8 drives like a rear whel drive car, only when the rear is sliding a little under power can you ever feel that the front is 'working' using power, and to get to that you are pushing very hard
Click to expand...

So theoretically (and it's the last off topic from me) if we drive a TTS mk3 and a R8 V8(2008 model if it makes any difference) though a corner both with the same km/h which one will have better grip?I can assume the R8 because of it's supercar status...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerplay

Multijfj said:


> Ah fair play mate, I'm just wondering why Audi would put all this shit in their brochures?
> 
> "You can also choose how power is distributed. For sure-footed cornering, choose Dynamic mode in Audi Drive Select and switch the Electronic Stabilisation Control (ESC) to Sport setting. Between 50% and 100% of available torque is then sent to the rear wheels faster, for more direct turn in."


Well a lot of the time it's simple semantics. If the front wheels lose grip, all the available torque *will *go through the rear wheels. A lot of published texts kinda mislead you, yes, including official ones, that this is the "same" as "sending" up to 100% to the rear.

It's obviously not the same, but you will read this or similar misinterpretation across the internet forums, from car reviewers/magazines and even from manufacturers.

Haldex can be permanent all wheel drive of course, it just requires the clutch to be at least partially engaged all the time, probably in the latest gen5 RS3 that might be the case, at least with the TC off. One thing it won't ever be is rear-biased, so long as all the wheels have grip.


----------



## datamonkey

Crikey this is riveting stuff this repeated Haldex talk.

Personally I preferred it when we we're going on about the horrendous alloys. At least that was slightly humorous!

zzzzZZZZZ


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

It's all gone quiet. No more info from my dealer or the live chat on Audi UK. Will have my deposit saved by December and would have expected to have driven one by now and spec'd it up on the configurator. It better be worth the bloody wait.


----------



## leopard

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> It's all gone quiet. No more info from my dealer or the live chat on Audi UK. Will have my deposit saved by December and would have expected to have driven one by now and spec'd it up on the configurator. It better be worth the bloody wait.


I wouldn't hold your breath,probably this time next year before you get your hands on one...


----------



## ZephyR2

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> It's all gone quiet. No more info from my dealer or the live chat on Audi UK. Will have my deposit saved by December and would have expected to have driven one by now and spec'd it up on the configurator. It better be worth the bloody wait.


I think you've got more chance of getting a ride on a unicorn. 

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## SpudZ

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> It's all gone quiet. No more info from my dealer or the live chat on Audi UK. Will have my deposit saved by December and would have expected to have driven one by now and spec'd it up on the configurator. It better be worth the bloody wait.


Best keep saving then - The price is only going one way imo (£ v €)


----------



## Piker Mark

Considering I'd planned to get the RS to replace my TTS when it's around two years old, it now looks like I'll have one of the first UK cars :lol:


----------



## TTGazza

Piker Mark said:


> Considering I'd planned to get the RS to replace my TTS when it's around two years old, it now looks like I'll have one of the first UK cars :lol:


In reality you'll probably still be waiting and on here discussing the wheels...


----------



## powerplay

Haha.

Noticed the RS page on the Audi website has reverted back again to the 'coming soon' page, but still says Late 2016.

Anyone want to bet this changes to 'Early 2017' sometime soon? :lol:


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

The configurator page has changed to show the new RS3 as coming soon to configure - that car is not due until late 2017.
Jesus how hard can it be to tell people what the f*** is going on


----------



## noname

There is no configurator for both cars but in my recent three travels, I saw some RS3 and TTrs.. I assume it is normal right?!


----------



## leopard

I could have earned some decent money last year on here betting people this was going to happen. :lol:

Any bets for for the RS being available *NO* sooner than Sept '17...


----------



## noname

But I saw both


----------



## sherry13

ManuTT said:


> But I saw both


Perhaps you saw them being reviewed/tested? Or maybe it's just not for sale in U.K yet?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname

second option..there were normal people with a normal everyday use..
I think how it goes, dealers can't accept the order without info but they (some) have the car for the showroom...but if a client wants it, there is the dealer who sell it and who not..
on youtube, since 2 months ago there was a video with some TTrs in the US showrooms..so, the rs, it's already on the street in some places! it's just not configurable like you want


----------



## Templar

I'm surprised a dealer display model has been sold in the status as the RS currently is...I would have assumed that the dealerships would only keep it for a period of time before being shipped off to the next for display purposes...and generate interest.


----------



## noname

that depends from the dealer, if he has an immediate offer...can sell the car (with less discount) and he doesn't keep in the showroom a car not easy to buy..for the dealer, have many cars in the showroom has an initial cost, it's an investment..have and keep them is not convenient!

anyway, I heard both od them and I have instantly googled how to find an RS exhaust


----------



## Templar

Was just suggesting that the RS might not be theirs to sell and purely a marketing exercise for the franchise.


----------



## macadamia

The labour shortage in Hungary might delay the TTRS even further. 

http://europe.autonews.com/article/2016 ... in-hungary

http://www.reuters.com/article/hungary- ... SL8N1CP35N


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Well I got tired waiting and have gone for a 2010 911 c4s with PDK. Hope you all get sorted before too long

Good luck


----------



## tt3600

I've had a message from a dealer via Carwow asking if l had any questions about my quote. I've gone back with a percentage in mind.

So they are keen to take an order.


----------



## tomcat

http://www.botb.com. Select Audi and win one........................


----------



## Templar

tomcat said:


> http://www.botb.com. Select Audi and win one........................


I know a friend on that team and it's all bullshit..


----------



## Shug750S

tt3600 said:


> I've had a message from a dealer via Carwow asking if l had any questions about my quote. I've gone back with a percentage in mind.
> 
> So they are keen to take an order.


Give him a sliding scale, with discount increasing 3% each month. You could end up getting it for free at this rate


----------



## Multijfj

Templar said:


> tomcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.botb.com. Select Audi and win one........................
> 
> 
> 
> I know a friend on that team and it's all bullshit..
Click to expand...

In what regard?


----------



## mikeyTTS

Current Carwoooooooooo config £56,965 with options added
With finance £53,151 ( cash price if wise )
Saving 6.7% ( Needs to be 10% minimum )

Message from Audi dealer when I asked when can I order:

*"We don't have a date that the order will open yet, as soon as we do I will let you know"*

Unless one can take delivery before 1st April 2017, year one car tax will be £800 ( currently £500 )
Following 5 years car tax will be £500 ( currently £270 )

Now does anyone think they will be a *happy bunny paying £500 a year road tax*, regardless whether one can afford it or not?


----------



## leopard

Check out Orange Wheels,they were originally offering 12% but it's now down to 8%,although all these offerings from whoever might be academic as the car isn't available yet,so it's all speculation.

If you want the car you'll just have to suck up to the road tax,I can't see this car being available before April anyway...


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

mikeyTTS said:


> Current Carwoooooooooo config £56,965 with options added
> With finance £53,151 ( cash price if wise )
> Saving 6.7% ( Needs to be 10% minimum )k
> 
> Message from Audi dealer when I asked when can I order:
> 
> *"We don't have a date that the order will open yet, as soon as we do I will let you know"*
> 
> Unless one can take delivery before 1st April 2017, year one car tax will be £800 ( currently £500 )
> Following 5 years car tax will be £500 ( currently £270 )
> 
> Now does anyone think they will be a *happy bunny paying £500 a year road tax*, regardless whether one can afford it or not?


If you take delivery before 1 April 2017 would you be exempt from all 5 years of the higher rate of tax that is to be applied to all cars valued at over £40k after 1 April 2017?


----------



## tt3600

leopard said:


> Check out Orange Wheels,they were originally offering 12% but it's now down to 8%,although all these offerings from whoever might be academic as the car isn't available yet,so it's all speculation.
> 
> If you want the car you'll just have to suck up to the road tax,I can't see this car being available before April anyway...


OrangeWheels no better than CarWow for me. Around 6.6%.


----------



## leopard

tt3600 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out Orange Wheels,they were originally offering 12% but it's now down to 8%,although all these offerings from whoever might be academic as the car isn't available yet,so it's all speculation.
> 
> If you want the car you'll just have to suck up to the road tax,I can't see this car being available before April anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> OrangeWheels no better than CarWow for me. Around 6.6%.
Click to expand...

Not sure where you're getting 6.6% from ?

Eg:

Audi TT 2.5T FSI TT RS Quattro 2dr S Tronic Petrol Convertible £53,535
Retractable rear spoiler FREE
Red brake calipers £325
High beam assist £160
Fine nappa leather - Black + super sports seats FREE
Aluminium race design inlay FREE
Traffic sign recognition £160
Metallic - Mythos black £550
Electric heated/folding/auto dimming door mirrors with kerb view function £280
Audi phone box with wireless charging £325
Comfort and Sound pack - TT RS £1,650
Dynamic pack plus - TT RS £2,600
20" 7-spoke rotor design alloy wheels in matt titanium look, diamond cut finish £1,595
Total Manufacturer List Price [on the road] £61,180
Our Discount Price [on the road] £56,379
Saving £4,801

7.85% exactly...


----------



## tt3600

Weird now i'm getting similar to yourself now.


----------



## 4433allanr

Templar said:


> tomcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.botb.com. Select Audi and win one........................
> 
> 
> 
> I know a friend on that team and it's all bullshit..
Click to expand...

Perhaps that's what the B stands for?


----------



## 4433allanr

Either B.


----------



## mikeyTTS

35...yes that is correct, hence why there are quite a few anxious people wanting Audi to sort out the issue or at least inform us when it is available so we can make valid decisions on upgrading our TT's or keeping them.

Road Tax issue will effect the TTS also :

*"if you buy a car that has a list price of less than £40k, but add some options that take the price over the threshold, you'll be liable for the higher rate of tax" 
*
Discounts have no bearing on the tax, one is liable by list price and options added.

So the moral of the post from me, buy and take delivery of a new car before 1st April 2017, otherwise, as leopard said, one will have to suck up paying more taxes, and at £500 per year, that is one hefty extra tax!


----------



## Nin Din Din

Ianstewartshouse said:


> Well I got tired waiting and have gone for a 2010 911 c4s with PDK. Hope you all get sorted before too long
> 
> Good luck


Congrats. I'm sure you're going to love it. Mine is due mid-December.

Too bad about this delay for the TTRS, though. Seems like folks are ready to pay their good money but Audi can't deliver yet. Hope this changes soon.


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Nin Din Din said:


> Ianstewartshouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I got tired waiting and have gone for a 2010 911 c4s with PDK. Hope you all get sorted before too long
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. I'm sure you're going to love it. Mine is due mid-December.
> 
> Too bad about this delay for the TTRS, though. Seems like folks are ready to pay their good money but Audi can't deliver yet. Hope this changes soon.
Click to expand...

Yours will be a lovely piece of kit but i just couldnt afford to go newer! Worth the wait!


----------



## DPG

Templar said:


> tomcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.botb.com. Select Audi and win one........................
> 
> 
> 
> I know a friend on that team and it's all bullshit..
Click to expand...

In what way Templar? Just like the lottery is bullshit cos you'll never win


----------



## tomcat

Templar said:


> tomcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.botb.com. Select Audi and win one........................
> 
> 
> 
> I know a friend on that team and it's all bullshit..
Click to expand...

Tell us more. I am curious now


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

The standard 19" wheels don't look that bad. First time I have seen them in a video


----------



## sherry13

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> The standard 19" wheels don't look that bad. First time I have seen them in a video


He was hammering it - closest i have seen to a TT drifting!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## basher

I absolutely love the nardo grey on that car. Understated yet aggressive. :mrgreen:

Still not sure about those wheels though... 
And I think yellow brake callipers would look great with the grey.


----------



## powerplay

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> The standard 19" wheels don't look that bad. First time I have seen them in a video


To me they look heavy and chunky. I still prefer almost any other wheel Audi have to either style offered with this car.

Moot point though seeing as I'll have something else soon, not waiting any longer!


----------



## RichP

powerplay said:


> Moot point though seeing as I'll have something else soon, not waiting any longer!


Yeah I'm bored of this car now too! What are you getting?


----------



## Nin Din Din

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> The standard 19" wheels don't look that bad. First time I have seen them in a video


Still not sold on the wheels, but oh man, what a soundtrack!


----------



## Multijfj

They're now genuinely taking the piss


----------



## Aoon_M

They'll end up announcing the facelift TT before the TTRS books open lol


----------



## Luca_CH

Hello everybody!

I spoke with the seller and my TTRS will go into production week 47 of 2016
I hope it's all true

Greetings from Switzerland


----------



## Chris_GER

So there are some german customers, who already ordered the new TT RS. Some will receive them in Week 46 of 2016. 
As I said these are the "40th Years Editions" which MUST be on road in 2016 because they have the old refrigerant in it. 
They can choose between 3 different versions, but only a few options can be changed like the colour for example.

The official/normal Version of the TT RS will open the orderbooks in the 1st half of 2017 (in Germany) as Audi (official) said.

May you spend me some believe now 8)

If you are interested, these are two german car forums:

http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/tt-rs-t4999992.html?page=323

http://tts-freunde.de/forum/index.p...udi-TT-RS-8S-Fakten-Infos-Spyshots/?pageNo=50


----------



## datamonkey

"Expectation is the root of all heartache"

There's a lot of unhappy people on here I see. Audi promised you nothing with the RS, your expectation has disappointed you, not them... :roll:


----------



## ROBH49

I`m not looking at changing mine until July/September time 2017 and I bet it still won`t be out by then WTF. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RichP

datamonkey said:


> "Expectation is the root of all heartache"
> 
> There's a lot of unhappy people on here I see. Audi promised you nothing with the RS, your expectation has disappointed you, not them... :roll:


datamonkey is getting philosophical.

My problem isn't really that, it's more like I expect crap and time and time again, I get crap. Somewhat a contradiction one might say, though it would be nice to be pleasantly surprised on occasion


----------



## leopard

Disenfranchised or plain disinterest...

Audi have responded with this through my inbox:

http://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/audiup ... 6/05-tt-rs 

It's old hat but they're trying to keep the flame alive...


----------



## Templar

tomcat said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.botb.com. Select Audi and win one........................
> 
> 
> 
> I know a friend on that team and it's all bullshit..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us more. I am curious now
Click to expand...

Majority of entries are not submitted in to the draw and controlled in a fair manner.


----------



## Templar

DPG said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.botb.com. Select Audi and win one........................
> 
> 
> 
> I know a friend on that team and it's all bullshit..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way Templar? Just like the lottery is bullshit cos you'll never win
Click to expand...

And you my fellow forum member can stick that comment right up where the sun doesn't shine.


----------



## RichP

Templar said:


> DPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what way Templar? Just like the lottery is bullshit cos you'll never win
> 
> 
> 
> And you my fellow forum member can stick that comment right up where the sun doesn't shine.
Click to expand...

Didn't he mean it in a way that the odds are just so against you?


----------



## Piker Mark

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> The standard 19" wheels don't look that bad. First time I have seen them in a video


I'm not sure you can see those wheels well enough in that video to be certain. But I've seen quite a few high res images of the 19's and that throwing star in the middle puts me right off. They're marginally better than the hideous (and expensive) 20's, but still very odd looking creations and IMO, an acquired taste. When you look at what they could have put on the car, well, you have to ask the question. It's a mute point anyway, as it's apparently no big deal to option a different wheel. There's two or three good choices in 19 and 20 that are in the standard TT range or from the BE. Just seems for the RS, Audi have lost the plot with the alloys :? Have I said that before :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Templar

RichP said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what way Templar? Just like the lottery is bullshit cos you'll never win
> 
> 
> 
> And you my fellow forum member can stick that comment right up where the sun doesn't shine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't he mean it in a way that the odds are just so against you?
Click to expand...


----------



## powerplay

datamonkey said:


> "Expectation is the root of all heartache"
> 
> There's a lot of unhappy people on here I see. Audi promised you nothing with the RS, your expectation has disappointed you, not them... :roll:


Well not exactly so, "Audi" did assure/suggest/promise/intimate I'd be able to order one "in a couple of months"... and that was at Goodwood Festival of Speed :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Templar

powerplay said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Expectation is the root of all heartache"
> 
> There's a lot of unhappy people on here I see. Audi promised you nothing with the RS, your expectation has disappointed you, not them... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Well not exactly so, "Audi" did assure/suggest/promise/intimate I'd be able to order one "in a couple of months"... and that was at Goodwood Festival of Speed :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

And so the saga continues...be nice if Audi would be more transparent with its intentions


----------



## 4433allanr

Nothing earth shattering with those 19's. Not even as nice as the standard Sline alloys imo. The video posted won't tempt any Cayman owners to change.


----------



## datamonkey

Templar said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Expectation is the root of all heartache"
> 
> There's a lot of unhappy people on here I see. Audi promised you nothing with the RS, your expectation has disappointed you, not them... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Well not exactly so, "Audi" did assure/suggest/promise/intimate I'd be able to order one "in a couple of months"... and that was at Goodwood Festival of Speed :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so the saga continues...be nice if Audi would be more transparent with its intentions
Click to expand...

+1

Exactly. If only they actually told people what the situation is and when we can expect the damn car to go on sale, I doubt people wouldn't mind waiting so much. All these unknowns don't go down well...


----------



## tt3600

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> The standard 19" wheels don't look that bad. First time I have seen them in a video


Surprised it drifted so well


----------



## DPG

RichP said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what way Templar? Just like the lottery is bullshit cos you'll never win
> 
> 
> 
> And you my fellow forum member can stick that comment right up where the sun doesn't shine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't he mean it in a way that the odds are just so against you?
Click to expand...

Yeah exactly that. I won't play again if it's a scam.


----------



## RockKramer

4433allanr said:


> Nothing earth shattering with those 19's. Not even as nice as the standard Sline alloys imo. The video posted won't tempt any Cayman owners to change.


It won't tempt me but there are Cayman owners who would be tempted. Those who simply buy new and change every 3 years. If they like having a sports/sporty car but are not particularly into driving, I mean that in the sense that they wouldn't even push the RS hard let alone a Cayman then I can see a lot to tempt them. It looks good, great interior, tech, sounds great and has plenty of presence... there will be a few takers.


----------



## 4433allanr

I can't help thinking the smart money would be on the Porsche. Plus of course Audi won't actually take your money!


----------



## RockKramer

4433allanr said:


> I can't help thinking the smart money would be on the Porsche. Plus of course Audi won't actually take your money!


I'm saying nothing


----------



## tt3600

4433allanr said:


> I can't help thinking the smart money would be on the Porsche. Plus of course Audi won't actually take your money!


If you've got the money for a 991 c4s (circa £90k) I'd go get one of those . That's the closest to the RS for performance and all wheel drive.


----------



## leopard

The TT RS won't even be in the same Street compared to the 991.2. regarding performance,handling,looks...the list goes on and on and....


----------



## Multijfj

4433allanr said:


> I can't help thinking the smart money would be on the Porsche. Plus of course Audi won't actually take your money!


I really really really want the Cayman 718 S. BUT the 4 cylinder - will there be a 2nd hand market for it if I want to sell in 18 months? Or will everyone buy the previous 6 cylinder gen?


----------



## tt3600

leopard said:


> The TT RS won't even be in the same Street compared to the 991.2. regarding performance,handling,looks...the list goes on and on and....


£38K extra for better looks not worth it but if you've got money to burn get the Porker.


----------



## R_TTS

tt3600 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TT RS won't even be in the same Street compared to the 991.2. regarding performance,handling,looks...the list goes on and on and....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £38K extra for better looks not worth it but if you've got money to burn get the Porker.
Click to expand...

A great example of the whole point of the TT RS for me. I'm yet to see an example of something to match it's performance and power for the same money.

Think you're 0-62 stat is from the 991.1 rather than the 991.2 in Leopard's video, which is a bit quicker, but it's more expensive again. The price gap would go up further once both are optioned properly.


----------



## tt3600

R_TTS said:


> Think you're 0-62 stat is from the 991.1 rather than the 991.2 in Leopard's video


Thanks i've updated the stats to the latest from the Porsche site. The price difference is now £41K!


----------



## skyseer

Hello. I'm interested in TTRS and found this vid:





So it's in the same street as C4S 991.2 as far as acceleration.


----------



## datamonkey

R_TTS said:


> A great example of the whole point of the TT RS for me. I'm yet to see an example of something to match it's performance and power for the same money.


That's right and why it's stupid to keep waffling on about Porsches. They're amazing we know that but if you want 4WD and rear seats it's £90k+ for a 911 as the Cayman has neither.

Even then after spending £90k it doesn't prevent you getting an ugly big rear overhang and short wheelbase that guess what, the RS doesn't have! :lol:


----------



## Piker Mark

Maybe I'm just in the minority here, but I doubt I'll ever be able to afford a near £100,000 car, well unless my lottery numbers come up and it would be R8 every day over a 911 for me. Comparing the new TTRS to a new 911 C4S :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mikef4uk

datamonkey said:


> R_TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> A great example of the whole point of the TT RS for me. I'm yet to see an example of something to match it's performance and power for the same money.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right and why it's stupid to keep waffling on about Porsches. They're amazing we know that but if you want 4WD and rear seats it's £90k+ for a 911 as the Cayman has neither.
> 
> Even then after spending £90k it doesn't prevent you getting an ugly big rear overhang and short wheelbase that guess what, the RS doesn't have! :lol:
Click to expand...

Cayman Coupe also has an 'orrible exhaust drone around the 50mph mark, I was all set to buy a Cayman GTS, even went to Sutton Coldfield to do the deal, but when I got there the head of sales had not only increased the price of the ex demo car from what I had agreed with the salesman to list, but had also ADDED £2K over list to the price as ''I cant replace it for 6 months''

We still took it out though as I wanted the wife to drive it, it was then we noticed the 'drone', on return the salesman said quietly that he always picks the Boxster as his demo car as thy do not have the exhaust drone

But my memories of a very quick test drive in a PDK demo Cayman GTS at Chester(wasnt for sale) still haunt me, there is no better balanced car, they really are quite astonishing..................


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

datamonkey said:


> R_TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> A great example of the whole point of the TT RS for me. I'm yet to see an example of something to match it's performance and power for the same money.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right and why it's stupid to keep waffling on about Porsches. They're amazing we know that but if you want 4WD and rear seats it's £90k+ for a 911 as the Cayman has neither.
> 
> Even then after spending £90k it doesn't prevent you getting an ugly big rear overhang and short wheelbase that guess what, the RS doesn't have! :lol:
Click to expand...

Unless like me you are prepared to go used. Gave up waiting and went for a 997.2 PDK 4s. It's not a new car but for nearly 10k less than a standard TTRS it's some car for the money

Tried to post some pics but they wouldn't add?


----------



## 4433allanr

I have no problem with the used route as long as it's still got a manufacturer warranty. There are some bargains to be had, for example, BMW i8, 100k new. But with 900 miles on the clock...


----------



## John-H

Ianstewartshouse said:


> Tried to post some pics but they wouldn't add?


We are going to get complaints about the thread going of topic again so best to post pictures of TT RSs I think :wink:


----------



## Real Thing

tt3600 said:


> I've had a message from a dealer via Carwow asking if l had any questions about my quote. I've gone back with a percentage in mind.
> 
> So they are keen to take an order.


See Carwow have taking it off there list of cars available now although still listed on some of the other Broker sites


----------



## leopard

John-H said:


> Ianstewartshouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to post some pics but they wouldn't add?
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to get complaints about the thread going of topic again so best to post pictures of TT RSs I think :wink:
Click to expand...

I think we need pictures of RS's that are actually available to buy


----------



## 4433allanr

leopard said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ianstewartshouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to post some pics but they wouldn't add?
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to get complaints about the thread going of topic again so best to post pictures of TT RSs I think :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we need pictures of RS's that are actually available to buy
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## 4433allanr

After 164 pages talking about the wheels on a car no one car actually buy, going off topic is inevitable. Anyway back to those wheels...


----------



## John-H

:lol: there are other threads about other subjects on the rest of the forum to talk about non TTRS things - you don't have to keep posting on this thread. It's turning into last post wins! :lol: Hey, I started a thread *here* about giant puffballs that hasn't had one reply yet - go on share the love


----------



## Dash

leopard said:


> I think we need pictures of RS's that are actually available to buy


----------



## leopard

Dash said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need pictures of RS's that are actually available to buy
Click to expand...

You've got it


----------



## John-H

My lovely RS. Ooh that reminds me of a song .... :wink:


----------



## leopard

... And me





 :lol:


----------



## sherry13

Father Ted used to have me aching with laughter, what a show.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## powerplay

Time for something more interesting while we wait then


----------



## ChrisH

My dealer is getting their TT RS demo within 2 weeks.
If there is anyone still interested, that is :lol:


----------



## Templar

I'm leaning more towards a Porsche as my next purchase...having more time to look into nothing else of real interest.


----------



## mikef4uk

Ah I thought, Nov 1st, TTRS will be on the web site now and I can have a play with the configurator, but alas no, 
I've just registered my interest for a Care Home, as I reckon I'll be seeing one of those before the new TTRS


----------



## Multijfj

mikef4uk said:


> Ah I thought, Nov 1st, TTRS will be on the web site now and I can have a play with the configurator, but alas no,
> I've just registered my interest for a Care Home, as I reckon I'll be seeing one of those before the new TTRS


You considering buying one? Getting rid of the R8 or in addition to?


----------



## mikef4uk

Multijfj said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I thought, Nov 1st, TTRS will be on the web site now and I can have a play with the configurator, but alas no,
> I've just registered my interest for a Care Home, as I reckon I'll be seeing one of those before the new TTRS
> 
> 
> 
> You considering buying one? Getting rid of the R8 or in addition to?
Click to expand...

Always had a soft spot for the TT, I owned a 2008 TTS, followed by a 2010 TTRS, I thought the TTS was the nicer more well balanced car of the two.
I am 'interested' in the TTRS but I suspect the 'actual' cost of ownership when also taking depreciation into the equation would make it a lot more expensive than keeping the R8, 
The only real klller with the R8 next year will be the £500 road tax and the cost to extend the Audi warranty, although you can now 'specify' what you want covering, I'd probably just select engine/gearbox as I would hate to think of the cost of the V10 motor if it ever decided to put a leg out of bed


----------



## genie_v1

It seems there's good news on the way ............


----------



## genie_v1

This from dealer just now ... Going to go in to see them this afternoon to verify

""Launch Weekend of the TTrs and the new R8 Spyder is the 19th November. We have the new R8 Spyder in the showroom and should have the TTrs Coupe and Roadster within the next 10days. I think we can now quote on it too ??""


----------



## powerplay

genie_v1 said:


> It seems there's good news on the way ............


Better wheel options? What else could it be? :lol:


----------



## Joerek

Powerplay, if the default ttrs rims are an absolutely no-go for you, why bother and go for decent aftermarkets? For the same option-price you can get your hands on decent rims. I know, going for OEM is highly advised for a car like this to avoid issues, but especially rim options are the easiest to replace by something else Audi provides.


----------



## powerplay

Joerek said:


> Powerplay, if the default ttrs rims are an absolutely no-go for you, why bother and go for decent aftermarkets? For the same option-price you can get your hands on decent rims. I know, going for OEM is highly advised for a car like this to avoid issues, but especially rim options are the easiest to replace by something else Audi provides.


Tbh I'm not keen on non-oem, especially on a car like the TT. I'm in two minds about these 20" rims, sometimes I think the two-tone look ok, but then I see some proper dished 5-spoke rims and think they're so much better. I'd probably end up trying to get the dealer to spec the 5-spoke 19s that are an option on the standard TT, as long as they'd fit


----------



## Joerek

Hehe, Before the TT-RS I have the standard mk2 with the 19" rs4 looking rims. OEM. Asked the dealer if those rims would fit the RS because I wanted to keep them as winter rims. Dealer said: yes they fit.
Then when winter came, they didn't fit after all. Troubles with using spacers ending up with vibrations and stuff. So I have to agree, strongly advise not to use non-OEM rims. And don't take wait dealers say for granted


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Just had it confirmed that the TTRS will launch the weekend of the 19th November at UK dealers and most will have launch cars available to view. Unknown if test drives will also take place at that point or later in the month.
It should also appear on the configurator just before or on the launch date and order books should also be open that weekend.


----------



## mikef4uk

genie_v1 said:


> This from dealer just now ... Going to go in to see them this afternoon to verify
> 
> ""Launch Weekend of the TTrs and the new R8 Spyder is the 19th November. We have the new R8 Spyder in the showroom and should have the TTrs Coupe and Roadster within the next 10days. I think we can now quote on it too ??""


R8 Spider is in my local Audi dealer now, no sign of the TTRS Unicorn though.


----------



## datamonkey

mikef4uk said:


> I've just registered my interest for a Care Home, as I reckon I'll be seeing one of those before the new TTRS


Haha brilliant, nearly spat my tea over the computer! :lol:


----------



## Nin Din Din

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Just had it confirmed that the TTRS will launch the weekend of the 19th November at UK dealers and most will have launch cars available to view. Unknown if test drives will also take place at that point or later in the month.
> It should also appear on the configurator just before or on the launch date and order books should also be open that weekend.


So, have Audi or your dealer intimated how much time from when you order to when you take possession?


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Nin Din Din said:


> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had it confirmed that the TTRS will launch the weekend of the 19th November at UK dealers and most will have launch cars available to view. Unknown if test drives will also take place at that point or later in the month.
> It should also appear on the configurator just before or on the launch date and order books should also be open that weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> So, have Audi or your dealer intimated how much time from when you order to when you take possession?
Click to expand...

My local dealer called me today and said he thought they could deliver before end of year?


----------



## Nin Din Din

Ianstewartshouse said:


> My local dealer called me today and said he thought they could deliver before end of year?


If the car officially goes on sale on the 19th and your dealer says he can deliver before the end of the year, it would seem too good to be true. On the other hand, if he truly can deliver within that one frame, that would be the hot set up, indeed!


----------



## tt3600

I really want to order asap but need to see the configurator so hope you chaps are right.


----------



## Chris_GER

The pricelist for Germany is now available. I think it's not the final version because some extras are missing. No ceramic discs for example.

https://www.audi.de/dam/nemo/models...ten/preisliste_tt-rs-coupe_tt-rs-roadster.pdf


----------



## tt3600

Chris_GER said:



> The pricelist for Germany is now available. I think it's not the final version because some extras are missing. No ceramic discs for example.
> 
> https://www.audi.de/dam/nemo/models...ten/preisliste_tt-rs-coupe_tt-rs-roadster.pdf


I'm more convinced than ever the ceramics is pure marketing BS, l couldn't even see the option to spec on the RS3. Only the journalists seems to get the cars with Ceramics for track testing.


----------



## ROBH49

tt3600 said:


> Chris_GER said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pricelist for Germany is now available. I think it's not the final version because some extras are missing. No ceramic discs for example.
> 
> https://www.audi.de/dam/nemo/models...ten/preisliste_tt-rs-coupe_tt-rs-roadster.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more convinced than ever the ceramics is pure marketing BS, l couldn't even see the option to spec on the RS3. Only the journalists seems to get the cars with Ceramics for track testing.
Click to expand...

Would you really want to pay silly money for the Ceramic brake option anyway? I know I wouldn`t, the dynamic pack with sports exhaust would be more important to me in my honest opinion.


----------



## tt3600

ROBH49 said:


> Would you really want to pay silly money for the Ceramic brake option anyway? I know I wouldn`t, the dynamic pack with sports exhaust would be more important to me in my honest opinion.


Would be nice to see a price but probably not as i expect this option will cost thousands.


----------



## ROBH49

tt3600 said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you really want to pay silly money for the Ceramic brake option anyway? I know I wouldn`t, the dynamic pack with sports exhaust would be more important to me in my honest opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Would be nice to see a price but probably not as i expect this option will cost thousands.
Click to expand...

Yeah just like all Audi options, they certainly like to ream their customers for the pleasure.


----------



## mikef4uk

ROBH49 said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you really want to pay silly money for the Ceramic brake option anyway? I know I wouldn`t, the dynamic pack with sports exhaust would be more important to me in my honest opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Would be nice to see a price but probably not as i expect this option will cost thousands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah just like all Audi options, they certainly like to ream their customers for the pleasure.
Click to expand...

Yep, Audi ''extra's reaming tool'' at it's best.

Just compare any top line Golf (GTD/GTI/R) with an Audi S Line or S3, on std kit alone you would go with the Golf every time, it's just a shame the Golf R is that good there are millions of them out there


----------



## ROBH49

Think Audi need to give Joey Essex a job as his use of the word ream would bring a hole new meaning to the word. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Piker Mark

Joerek said:


> Powerplay, if the default ttrs rims are an absolutely no-go for you, why bother and go for decent aftermarkets? For the same option-price you can get your hands on decent rims. I know, going for OEM is highly advised for a car like this to avoid issues, but especially rim options are the easiest to replace by something else Audi provides.


Just ask the Dealer to spec different wheels for your TTRS. I want 20" Y spokes (painted gloss black) on my RS, although I do like one of the options listed for the Black Edition. Both styles of wheel we've seen for the RS are hideous, so Audi will be getting a lot of calls to option other wheels no doubt. Dealer said it's not a big deal, just hassle for them to do it. If you make it very plain that it's a deal breaker, they'll do it for you.


----------



## brittan

genie_v1 said:


> This from dealer just now ... Going to go in to see them this afternoon to verify
> 
> ""Launch Weekend of the TTrs and the new R8 Spyder is the 19th November. We have the new R8 Spyder in the showroom and should have the TTrs Coupe and Roadster within the next 10days. I think we can now quote on it too ??""


One RS per dealer either Coupe or Roadster (not both): what spec they get is pot luck from Audi. Car can be registered as a demo or sold to a customer after the launch weekend but one of those two options must happen in 2016.

Test drives available but no factory orders and no date for that.

Only Audi Sport dealers get the R8 Spyder but that one is not for sale.


----------



## leopard

One car per dealer is quite a few,at least a hundred in the country by the sounds of it,so more than the anticipated 50 per annum speculation.

So if the rumour is true that the RS doesn't meet EU regulations yet,hence the delay,does this mean that there will be that many on the roads due to the dealer being able to sell them after the launch date ?

No doubt there will be a few giving their dealer a" reach around " to get their hands on one of these to sell on Auto trader :lol:


----------



## brittan

leopard said:


> One car per dealer is quite a few,


Indeed.

Info says," All Audi Centres will receive one TTRS . . . . . . "

Perhaps the delay was the time taken to build all those cars ... :roll:


----------



## Multijfj

If my local dealer only gets a roadster in I'm going to be well whoopsied off


----------



## mikef4uk

Multijfj said:


> If my local dealer only gets a roadster in I'm going to be well whoopsied off


Just turn up with a 'mincing' type walk and your hairdressing kit and all will be fine 

On a serious note though I registered my interest in a TTRS about (feels like) 18 months ago, it will be interesting to see if my local dealer gives me a call


----------



## tt3600

brittan said:


> genie_v1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This from dealer just now ... Going to go in to see them this afternoon to verify
> 
> ""Launch Weekend of the TTrs and the new R8 Spyder is the 19th November. We have the new R8 Spyder in the showroom and should have the TTrs Coupe and Roadster within the next 10days. I think we can now quote on it too ??""
> 
> 
> 
> One RS per dealer either Coupe or Roadster (not both): what spec they get is pot luck from Audi. Car can be registered as a demo or sold to a customer after the launch weekend but one of those two options must happen in 2016.
> 
> *Test drives available but no factory orders and no date for that.*
> 
> Only Audi Sport dealers get the R8 Spyder but that one is not for sale.
Click to expand...

 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mikef4uk

OOh! Prices now on Audi UK, Coupe from £51800


----------



## tt3600

Still no configurator ughhh


----------



## Multijfj

Looks like you can spec sports exhaust without magride on this! Unless it comes with Magride as standard I couldn't see


----------



## Aoon_M




----------



## tt3600

No factory orders available, what a mess...


----------



## sherry13

Yes it's very confusing - they say no factory orders - and then give specs which can be added. All a bit rum.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2

I've got this dog's dinner that needs organising. Anyone know who could do it for me? :lol:


----------



## ROBH49

WTF does this mean are we not going to be able to order and spec the car as we would like or am I missing something here?


----------



## basher

ROBH49 said:


> WTF does this mean are we not going to be able to order and spec the car as we would like or am I missing something here?


WTF indeed!!

Let's hope they're all spec'd up to the max, and with *MASSIVE* discounts. :mrgreen:


----------



## ROBH49

basher said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does this mean are we not going to be able to order and spec the car as we would like or am I missing something here?
> 
> 
> 
> WTF indeed!!
> 
> Let's hope they're all spec'd up to the max, and with *MASSIVE* discounts. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

One can only dream Basher.
If its only coming in such small quantity's I think you will be lucky to get one at all, so I won`t be holding my breath might be time to start looking at a porker.


----------



## mikef4uk

ROBH49 said:


> basher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does this mean are we not going to be able to order and spec the car as we would like or am I missing something here?
> 
> 
> 
> WTF indeed!!
> 
> Let's hope they're all spec'd up to the max, and with *MASSIVE* discounts. :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One can only dream Basher.
> If its only coming in such small quantity's I think you will be lucky to get one at all, so I won`t be holding my breath might be time to start looking at a porker.
Click to expand...

I doubt very much Audi is going to make the car a 'limited edition' they will sell as many as they get orders for once they get into full swing, Audi and VW are having supply issues at the moment as they try and get reduced prices to pay for their f**k up with Dieselgate


----------



## leopard

I can't even begin to understand why someone would buy into these at the moment.
The aftersales service is going to be non existent if they're having problems with supply for new cars,nevermind existing one's :?


----------



## SpudZ

tt3600 said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you really want to pay silly money for the Ceramic brake option anyway? I know I wouldn`t, the dynamic pack with sports exhaust would be more important to me in my honest opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Would be nice to see a price but probably not as i expect this option will cost thousands.
Click to expand...

And they're a front wheel option only.... :?


----------



## ROBH49

I have just spoken to my dealer and he has confirmed that Audi will only be producing 170 TTRS for the UK. I`m not sure of the percentage Roadster to Coupe but each dealer will be getting one of each. Dealer said Audi want to keep the car exclusive what a joke. He also said they have sold their Coupe already and that was in Nado Grey lets just wait and see what happens. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Toshiba

Keep it exclusive; thats a good one :lol:

This is the same line of crap they came out with for the MK2 RS on launch. I was told directly, we are only doing 50 this year - its to set an expectation level, they will sell anything they can, but looking like it does at the price it is... completely unwilling in every-way.


----------



## mikeyTTS

ROBH49 said:


> I have just spoken to my dealer and he has confirmed that Audi will only be producing 170 TTRS for the UK. I`m not sure of the percentage Roadster to Coupe but each dealer will be getting one of each. Dealer said Audi want to keep the car exclusive what a joke. He also said they have sold their Coupe already and that was in Nado Grey lets just wait and see what happens. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I have just been offered a new TTS, delivery 1st March : *£38,431*,£7,554 off,16.4% saving, 5 grand worth of added options.

Been informed there will be *ZERO discounts offered* for the TT RS, and the car requires at least 7 grand worth of options added to spec the car to a level worthy of a 52 grand car = *£59000*.

I am struggling to justify purchasing the TT RS when the real cost difference to go *0-60 1 second faster is £20,569.00* !!! :lol:


----------



## tt3600

mikeyTTS said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just spoken to my dealer and he has confirmed that Audi will only be producing 170 TTRS for the UK. I`m not sure of the percentage Roadster to Coupe but each dealer will be getting one of each. Dealer said Audi want to keep the car exclusive what a joke. He also said they have sold their Coupe already and that was in Nado Grey lets just wait and see what happens. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I have just been offered a new TTS, delivery 1st March : *£38,431*,£7,554 off,16.4% saving, 5 grand worth of added options.
> 
> *Been informed there will be ZERO discounts offered for the TT RS, and the car requires at least 7 grand worth of options added to spec the car to a level worthy of a 52 grand car = £59000.
> *
> I am struggling to justify purchasing the TT RS when the real cost difference to go *0-60 1 second faster is £20,569.00* !!! :lol:
Click to expand...

My dealer was offering 6.6% via CarWow but he didn't know if l could spec MagRide without the sports exhaust. 
Orangewheels are still offering more.


----------



## mikeyTTS

> My dealer was offering 6.6% via CarWow but he didn't know if l could spec MagRide without the sports exhaust.
> Orangewheels are still offering more.


Yes so was mine but they have all withdrawn their offers and have informed me there will be no discounts offered. The best I got offered when *I said I will not pay full price under any circumstances*,was a pitiful 1500.

There will be a few who will buy it at full price to start with, but I am certainly not one of those, comes a point where wanting a new toy and paying silly prices to get it, just means one is ready for the *mental asylum*!! :lol:


----------



## powerplay

so if this stupid RS is now an exclusive dealer demo spec only then I can't even see the point in Audi offering a configurator or spec details to the general public. Why waste development time on the web configurator if you can't build a custom order?

Can't see it personally, to sell just one car per dealer the don't need to do any more than the "coming soon" page they had. something doesn't add up to me.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

I'm being told that the configurator and customer ordering will not happen until January onwards. There is no restriction on numbers after the new year, but they are creating a demand for these pre-built cars with the old refrigerant that must be registered before the end of the year to abide by European approval law. The refrigerant will be changed and worked on for the car after the new year when the configurator and order books open.


----------



## ROBH49

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> I'm being told that the configurator and customer ordering will not happen until January onwards. There is no restriction on numbers after the new year, but they are creating a demand for these pre-built cars with the old refrigerant that must be registered before the end of the year to abide by European approval law. The refrigerant will be changed and worked on for the car after the new year when the configurator and order books open.


This sound more plausible to me and it was exactly what I was thinking, Stealers will tell you anything so they can get your money. So it looks like a long wait until January then hey ho but at least you'll be able to spec the car how you would like it and we may see some discounts by then. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brittan

mikeyTTS said:


> There will be a few who will buy it at full price to start with, but I am certainly not one of those, comes a point where wanting a new toy and paying silly prices to get it, just means one is ready for the *mental asylum*!! :lol:


I'd agree; particularly if you're one of the many looking at the new RS who already have one. I've had mine since 2009 and it's still a perfectly acceptable and fairly quick car. At silly prices for the new RS I'll just keep the current one or look elsewhere.

Just a guess at what's going on:
Audi can't sell the new RS with an A/C system that uses R134a after the end of this year.
The A/C system requires re-engineering to some degree to use the replacement refrigerant.
Audi have not yet perfected it, completed it or had it approved/homologated assuming that is required. (I was told that the new system was having too big an effect on fuel consumption)
Embarrassed by the delay between the launch in China, the press launch in Spain and the publishing of press reviews, Audi have decided to make a few cars available.

Hence the cars must be registered as dealer demos or sold to a customer before the end of 2016.
Hence no factory orders or even a date for that.


----------



## brittan

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> I'm being told that the configurator and customer ordering will not happen until January onwards. There is no restriction on numbers after the new year, etc


Ha ha, beat me to it. 

I've heard January for order book open too.


----------



## ZephyR2

I think you've hit the nail on the head there brittan. On that basis they don't want to start selling the models with the new coolant until they have got rid of all the ones with the old stuff.
If they can't sell them all through the dealers before 2017 then I guess the remainder will be registered to the dealers and sold later as pre-reg cars. And depending upon how long it takes to get rid of all them determines when models can be factory ordered.


----------



## leopard

More fool the person that buys the outdated one.


----------



## powerplay

Tbh I'd have one if the spec was right and the price was good.

I hardly ever run my aircon so I don't really give a hoot what the refrigerant is :lol:


----------



## leopard

The price would have to be sensational.

It sounds to me like the dealers have been off loaded a job lot by Trotters Independent :lol:










Set the Sat Nav for "Hooky Street"


----------



## datamonkey

brittan said:


> Just a guess at what's going on:
> Audi can't sell the new RS with an A/C system that uses R134a after the end of this year.
> The A/C system requires re-engineering to some degree to use the replacement refrigerant.
> Audi have not yet perfected it, completed it or had it approved/homologated assuming that is required. (I was told that the new system was having too big an effect on fuel consumption)
> Embarrassed by the delay between the launch in China, the press launch in Spain and the publishing of press reviews, Audi have decided to make a few cars available.
> 
> Hence the cars must be registered as dealer demos or sold to a customer before the end of 2016.
> Hence no factory orders or even a date for that.


Sounds plausible to me, I'm going with this...


----------



## Toshiba

leopard said:


> The price would have to be sensational.
> 
> It sounds to me like the dealers have been off loaded a job lot by Trotters Independent :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Set the Sat Nav for "Hooky Street"


Yep, throw this stuff at the brits - they are too toothless to sue (AKA Dieselgate) or turn them down... :lol:

Cars are clearly the ones made as build test/demo models for the dealer and they just want rid of them. The only difference this time around is Audi are allowing the dealers to sell them (good luck),

Everytime i see the work RS and then the price starting with a 5 i get this involuntary action... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## powerplay

Looked on the Audi website last night and the TTRS page had been updated, just looked again as I wanted to grab an image and the page is completely empty.

Such a hookey-street outfit it beggars belief!!


----------



## mad chemist

Looks like the standard spec is now up on the Audi UK site: https://www.audi.co.uk/new-cars/tt/tt-rs-coupe.html


----------



## powerplay

mad chemist said:


> Looks like the standard spec is now up on the Audi UK site: https://www.audi.co.uk/new-cars/tt/tt-rs-coupe.html


Yeah it's been up and down more times than a piston


----------



## mad chemist

powerplay said:


> mad chemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the standard spec is now up on the Audi UK site: https://www.audi.co.uk/new-cars/tt/tt-rs-coupe.html
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's been up and down more times than a piston
Click to expand...

Crap video quality as well :?


----------



## powerplay

Interesting to see the finial standard options includes stuff I would never choose to spec like front parking sensors and lane assist.

Good that it includes things like interior light package, full climate control, heated seats, rain sensors, dimming mirror and MMI Nav plus.

It means personally the only options I'd need to add would be Magride, Stereo upgrade, wheels and possibly sports exhaust, taking the RRP to around 56k I would guess - and back to 51k with discount :lol:


----------



## mad chemist

powerplay said:


> Interesting to see the finial standard options includes stuff I would never choose to spec like front parking sensors and lane assist.
> 
> Good that it includes things like interior light package, full climate control, heated seats, rain sensors, dimming mirror and MMI Nav plus.
> 
> It means personally the only options I'd need to add would be Magride, Stereo upgrade, wheels and possibly sports exhaust, taking the RRP to around 56k I would guess - and back to 51k with discount :lol:


Agreed, with just adding Magride and sports exhaust, I'd be happy. Also noticed that all round LEDs are standard too.


----------



## Jasonoldschool

The dealer I use has called me today with a choice of three coupes which are currently at stage 20 (no idea what that means) - a Glacier white, Nardo Grey and Mythos Black they are all due into his local group stock early December.

He's going on holiday until the 17th and has reserved the Nardo for me......Full options lists and prices are available to dealers on the Audi dealer intranet.


----------



## mikef4uk

brittan said:


> mikeyTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a few who will buy it at full price to start with, but I am certainly not one of those, comes a point where wanting a new toy and paying silly prices to get it, just means one is ready for the *mental asylum*!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd agree; particularly if you're one of the many looking at the new RS who already have one. I've had mine since 2009 and it's still a perfectly acceptable and fairly quick car. At silly prices for the new RS I'll just keep the current one or look elsewhere.
> 
> Just a guess at what's going on:
> Audi can't sell the new RS with an A/C system that uses R134a after the end of this year.
> The A/C system requires re-engineering to some degree to use the replacement refrigerant.
> Audi have not yet perfected it, completed it or had it approved/homologated assuming that is required. (I was told that the new system was having too big an effect on fuel consumption)
> Embarrassed by the delay between the launch in China, the press launch in Spain and the publishing of press reviews, Audi have decided to make a few cars available.
> 
> Hence the cars must be registered as dealer demos or sold to a customer before the end of 2016.
> Hence no factory orders or even a date for that.
Click to expand...

So I guess this means that you cant order ANY TT at the moment for 2017? I do not believe this would be just applicable to the TTRS?

Odd that all the Other TT models can still be configured?


----------



## Toshiba

Doubt thats true, (AC system) otherwise ALL TT, indeed all audis would be no longer available for sales from Jan.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Toshiba said:


> Doubt thats true, (AC system) otherwise ALL TT, indeed all audis would be no longer available for sales from Jan.


All other variants have type approval for sale as they stand and have had for some time now, the TTRS does not and can't get it running the old refrigerant in 2017, they have been given the green light to sell some already built before years end without fixing the problem on a temporary basis, to get full type approval for general sale/factory orders in 2017 they need to change the refrigerant.


----------



## powerplay

A quick Google shows that R134a was actually banned in 2013 for "new model ranges", so that would surely already include the mk3 as it was released in 2014. 2017 sees this extended to new cars from existing ranges, but the TTmk3 must already conform, so I can't see how this would affect the mk3 RS at all.

I'm calling BS.

http://garagewire.co.uk/news/featured/new-rules-tighten-r134a-refrigerant-supply/
https://www.gov.uk/guidance/bans-on-f-gas-in-new-equipment


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

powerplay said:


> I'm calling BS.


Do what you like. VW and Audi were supposed to be hitting emissions targets for years and look what happened there...
There were a few manufacturers, including Audi, who were fighting the changes due to fears that the new refrigerant was highly flammable and unsuitable for use, therefore quite a few models have been given type approval while there were challenges against the ruling. Now that the ruling has been upheld by European officials new car models needing type approval now need to have the new refrigerant and the TTRS was not designed to do so, it now needs to be fixed which is why there has been such a long delay. The TTRS was not the only model where this has been the case, there have been delays with other new launches this year as a result. Plus changing to the new system has hit fuel consumption figures with the new engine, so they need to fix that as well.


----------



## powerplay

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling BS.
> 
> 
> 
> Do what you like. VW and Audi were supposed to be hitting emissions targets for years and look what happened there...
> There were a few manufacturers, including Audi, who were fighting the changes due to fears that the new refrigerant was highly flammable and unsuitable for use, therefore quite a few models have been given type approval while there were challenges against the ruling. Now that the ruling has been upheld by European officials new car models needing type approval now need to have the new refrigerant and the TTRS was not designed to do so, it now needs to be fixed which is why there has been such a long delay. The TTRS was not the only model where this has been the case, there have been delays with other new launches this year as a result. Plus changing to the new system has hit fuel consumption figures with the new engine, so they need to fix that as well.
Click to expand...

Sure, I can see the issues changing the regulations would cause, but it doesn't add up, or at least make any sense given what I have read elsewhere.

The ruling came into force in 2013 for new model ranges, so therefore that includes the mk3 TT.

So either the mk3 TT was built to comply with the rules that were in force when it went on sale in 2014, or it wasn't, but went on sale regardless if it was "given type approval" anyway.

So if the first case is true, that means the TT mk3 platform is golden, the AC system is shared among all model types from base up to RS, I can't for one second imagine how the RS would be different if the base and TTS were already sorted.

If the second case is true, ie, the mk3 range in general is on borrowed time, then not only the RS would be affected but every TT model, as Toshiba noted, but that is definitely not the case.

Either way it doesn't add up.

If nether the above, admittedly assumptions, are the case, then what am I missing?


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

The 2013 directive has been in appeal since then until earlier this year. This means that while under appeal it is not enforceable and hence models have been given type approval since with the old refrigerant. The TTRS needs type approval before sale, it doesn't matter that the rest of the range has it, the TTRS is a new type and needs type approval. It's obvious Audi designed it assuming the appeal would not be resolved as quickly and have been caught out. It's easy to follow?


----------



## powerplay

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> The 2013 directive has been in appeal since then until earlier this year. This means that while under appeal it is not enforceable and hence models have been given type approval since with the old refrigerant. The TTRS needs type approval before sale, it doesn't matter that the rest of the range has it, the TTRS is a new type and needs type approval. It's obvious Audi designed it assuming the appeal would not be resolved as quickly and have been caught out. It's easy to follow?


I guess it's all semantics then. So it's not just effective against a model "range" but to every specific variation of that range; the ruling doesn't inclusively affect the "mk3 TT" but the mk3 Base TT, the mk3 S-line(?), the mk3 S and the mk3 RS all individually? Wow.

That's even more nuts tbh! That means all other mk3 TTs can be built and sold in 2017 with the existing system but the RS has to be different?! Yes, I see that would be an issue for Audi, but it sounds like bureaucratic euro nonsense.


----------



## mikeyTTS

Well, in anticipation of when they sort out what ever it is to sort out..............

Pleasantly surprised to see my insurance will only be an extra 70 quid 

"These prices meet your requirements to insure Mr ...... ........ (main driver) on a 2016 Audi Tt Rs Quattro Tfsi 400, 2480CC Petrol, 2DR, Auto with Comprehensive cover."

Surprised I was able to get the quote!


----------



## Toshiba

Type approval is not the issue. 
Type approval is for the "whole vehicle" then you have to do certain components/variants.. engines etc etc. The TT has a vehicle type approval; it makes no difference what badge you stick on the rear.


----------



## leopard

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> The 2013 directive has been in appeal since then until earlier this year. This means that while under appeal it is not enforceable and hence models have been given type approval since with the old refrigerant. The TTRS needs type approval before sale, it doesn't matter that the rest of the range has it, the TTRS is a new type and needs type approval. It's obvious Audi designed it assuming the appeal would not be resolved as quickly and have been caught out. It's easy to follow?


As easy to follow as what ?

If what you're saying is accurate,why is it Audi are allowed to sell the 100+ RS's that they'll supposedly have at launch this month in the showrooms ?

These will have the old refrigerant, will be new models (the RS) so won't be compliant if that's the case...


----------



## Luca_CH

In my dealer....today!!


----------



## datamonkey

Luca_CH said:


> In my dealer....today!!


Wow first colour-coded RS I've seen. Did they let you take it for a spin seeing as you've ordered one?!


----------



## Luca_CH

Today there isn't my seller, tomorrow I hope to try it.


----------



## aquazi

Was it intentional they covered the wheels with that box :lol:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_S

There is jack hiding behind the box as you can see how high up the car sitting :lol:


----------



## 4433allanr

Black on black looks cool though.


----------



## tt3600

@Luca_CH nice!


----------



## powerplay

Alex_S said:


> There is jack hiding behind the box as you can see how high up the car sitting :lol:


Beat me to it lol. Surely they've left the transport blocks in, it does look too high, certainly the cars in the recent road/track reviews didn't look like this :?


----------



## Multijfj

Luca_CH said:


> In my dealer....today!!


Looks incredible! Even the wheels. Does look a little high for a top of the range sports car though but it is what it is


----------



## Shug750S

powerplay said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is jack hiding behind the box as you can see how high up the car sitting :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Beat me to it lol. Surely they've left the transport blocks in, it does look too high, certainly the cars in the recent road/track reviews didn't look like this :?
Click to expand...

Maybe it's the off road version?

Bigger arch clearance than my mark 2 on 17 inch wheels [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ZephyR2

Apparently the Audi internal memo was meant to say "We need to raise the bar all round with the new RS". Unfortunately as C and B are close together on the keyboard- Bar was mistyped as Car.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## leopard

4433allanr said:


> Black on black looks cool though.


Sure does,full time job to keep clean though 8)


----------



## Luca_CH

powerplay said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is jack hiding behind the box as you can see how high up the car sitting :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Beat me to it lol. Surely they've left the transport blocks in, it does look too high,
Click to expand...

Yes, i asked and this is with transport blocks


----------



## powerplay

Luca_CH said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is jack hiding behind the box as you can see how high up the car sitting :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Beat me to it lol. Surely they've left the transport blocks in, it does look too high,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, i asked and this is with transport blocks
Click to expand...

Jaw hits floor 

Why would they be in still, they are removed as part of the PDI check; unless the car is there only temporarily and they intend it to go back on a transporter.... :? ??


----------



## Toshiba

Really doesn't work in black, it might as well be a TDi model, you lose all the visual differences.
I can see why they are trying to hide the wheels.. and the calipers look daft too.. :roll:

They'll be lucky to sell any at this rate... esp putting the steering wheel in the wrong place:lol:


----------



## Luca_CH




----------



## Toshiba

[smiley=bigcry.gif] what have they done...
Not sure why, but some U.K. Dealer have RS (lose term) cars already hidden away, I've no idea why they are not on display.


----------



## tt3600

I like the red calipers think i'll take that option. Daytona Grey will be lovely.


----------



## tt3600

Audi UK videos.

*The all-new TT RS: Turbocharged performance*






*The new Audi TT RS Roadster: Handling the Hills*






*The all-new Audi TT RS Coupé: Circuit Training*


----------



## sherry13

Luca_CH said:


>


Which showroom is this at?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## csbear

Toshiba said:


> Really doesn't work in black, it might as well be a TDi model, you lose all the visual differences.
> I can see why they are trying to hide the wheels.. and the calipers look daft too.. :roll:
> 
> They'll be lucky to sell any at this rate... esp putting the steering wheel in the wrong place:lol:


Steering wheel looks like it's in the correct place to me! 8)

Yes, weird they went with black in the showroom. It actually looks nice, but the TT (especially RS variant) is all about colors... or white. Although personally I'm liking the Nardo....

So I have an M2 coming in approximately 3 months as I am next in line allocation wise, but I just wish things would hurry up on Audi's end regarding this car. I kind of hoped by now some the UK folks would have received their cars already.

And yeah... someone got lazy in removing those transport blocks. It looks like a new Audi SUV in that pic. It would sell like hotcakes here in the States if they left the shipping blocks on...


----------



## Luca_CH

sherry13 said:


> Luca_CH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which showroom is this at?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

Lugano Switzerland!


----------



## Templar

Finally making a showing in the dealerships..can honestly say that there's nothing about that particular one that I like, don't like the steering wheel, carbon interior inserts, ride height, wheels and especially the colour choice. A wasted opportunity to showcase how good the TTRS could look if you ask me.


----------



## Omychron

Templar said:


> Finally making a showing in the dealerships..can honestly say that there's nothing about that particular one that I like, don't like the steering wheel, carbon interior inserts, ride height, wheels and especially the colour choice. A wasted opportunity to showcase how good the TTRS could look if you ask me.


I agree with you!
Should've used a special color for a special car. 

And I think the "regular" interior actually looks better. Have never been a big fan of carbon insets. And the steering wheel material... Meh...


----------



## leopard

Templar said:


> Finally making a showing in the dealerships..can honestly say that there's nothing about that particular one that I like, don't like the steering wheel, carbon interior inserts, ride height, wheels and especially the colour choice. A wasted opportunity to showcase how good the TTRS could look if you ask me.


Agree with you about the Carbon,so overrated aesthetically.

Ugly stuff at best.


----------



## Dash

As I cleaned up an old set of MK1 wheels, I realised one of the things that bugs me about the RS wheels.

It looks like they've forgotten to put the centre caps on:


----------



## SpudZ

I don't buy the 'it's still got its transport chocks in'. They are removed in the workshop prior to being driven into the showroom, not the other way around. I'm afraid it's going to be the same old same old re the height and wheel inset as the TTS :? . However, it might just be associated with the Mag ride - Bearing in mind the TTS had it as standard. Perhaps optioning the RS without Mag might translate in a less AllRoad stance.

Unfortunately the inset is here to stay unless you're prepared to go down the spacer route.... :roll:


----------



## sherry13

Certainly looks like the TT RS thread in the TT Forum doesn't have the right demographic for Audi's TT RS market!! But it is interesting re the moaning and nitpicking - i spent a rather nice hour at Porsche Mayfair over the weekend and the vitriol I heard from the punters toward the new Cayman/Boxster makes our reservations about aspects of the TT RS seem tame. "Sacrilege" was a word that kept on coming up!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba

Audi have just fallen so short, I'm surprised anyone is defending the end product they produced.

I can understand the Cayman comments as the DNA for many was the engine and the change to a turbo 4 is a big departure. Regardless as a product it's still stunning however, something you can't say about the TT.


----------



## tt3600

Well Toshiba they have at least one customer. I would consider this quite an upgrade from my gen1 RS.


----------



## Templar

As it stands the Porsche 718 is a lot more striking in appearance than the TTRS, shame really.


----------



## leopard

sherry13 said:


> Certainly looks like the TT RS thread in the TT Forum doesn't have the right demographic for Audi's TT RS market!! But it is interesting re the moaning and nitpicking - i spent a rather nice hour at Porsche Mayfair over the weekend and the vitriol I heard from the punters toward the new Cayman/Boxster makes our reservations about aspects of the TT RS seem tame. "Sacrilege" was a word that kept on coming up!


......whilst splurging on their Singapore Slings' and Canapés :lol:

Out of interest what demographic do you reckon Audi are targeting?


----------



## ZephyR2

powerplay said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is jack hiding behind the box as you can see how high up the car sitting :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Beat me to it lol. Surely they've left the transport blocks in, it does look too high, certainly the cars in the recent road/track reviews didn't look like this :?
Click to expand...

At least its height has stopped people complaining about those wheels. :lol:


----------



## mikeyTTS

Templar said:


> As it stands the Porsche 718 is a lot more striking in appearance than the TTRS, shame really.


Total utter rubbish, 718 has the *most ugly rear end I have seen in many years on a sports car* and has *zero* practical use for every day driving life, is slower than the RS, and less standard options than the RS. Total clap trap saying the 718 has a better appearance. ugly ugly motor.

TT RS 2017..........718 Cayman.......... never ever would I choose the 718 over the new RS and it is a cheap imitation for those who wish to own a porsche.

It is about time the TT haters on this TT RS forum go log into a Cayman forum and bash the TT, down right hypocrites.

Sick and tired of reading comment after comment from people who do not even own a TT, or *refuse to list what car they have.* Even more, derogative comments to our fellow Swiss forum member on a car he just bought and some of you regular members have no better comments to make than to slate his dream car purchase.

*Should be ashamed of yourselves!*

I joined this TT forum as an owner and fan of TT's, to discuss issues and good points, and to discuss the arrival of the new TT RS, and yes I will be buying the new RS, not read such absolute garbage from the same regular members who's only goal is to slate the RS and have zero ability to afford the new TT RS.


----------



## datamonkey

mikeyTTS said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> As it stands the Porsche 718 is a lot more striking in appearance than the TTRS, shame really.
> 
> 
> 
> Total utter rubbish, 718 has the *most ugly rear end I have seen in many years on a sports car* and has *zero* practical use for every day driving life, is slower than the RS, and less standard options than the RS. Total clap trap saying the 718 has a better appearance. ugly ugly motor.
> 
> TT RS 2017..........718 Cayman.......... never ever would I choose the 718 over the new RS and it is a cheap imitation for those who wish to own a porsche.
> 
> It is about time the TT haters on this TT RS forum go log into a Cayman forum and bash the TT, down right hypocrites.
> 
> Sick and tired of reading comment after comment from people who do not even own a TT, or *refuse to list what car they have.* Even more, derogative comments to our fellow Swiss forum member on a car he just bought and some of you regular members have no better comments to make than to slate his dream car purchase.
> 
> *Should be ashamed of yourselves!*
> 
> I joined this TT forum as an owner and fan of TT's, to discuss issues and good points, and to discuss the arrival of the new TT RS, and yes I will be buying the new RS, not read such absolute garbage from the same regular members who's only goal is to slate the RS and have zero ability to afford the new TT RS.
Click to expand...

Have to say the TT RS bashing is getting a little tiresome. Some positive comments from those dissing it would be a welcome change. After all the car does do a LOT right even if it's not the pinnacle of motoring. Makes me think there could be a little jealousy/envy involved for that amount of defensive commenting...!?

Also agree the rear end of the Cayman is not good, though of course is subjective. Never could get on with that design personally.


----------



## RockKramer

mikeyTTS said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> As it stands the Porsche 718 is a lot more striking in appearance than the TTRS, shame really.
> 
> 
> 
> Total utter rubbish, 718 has the *most ugly rear end I have seen in many years on a sports car* and has *zero* practical use for every day driving life, is slower than the RS, and less standard options than the RS. Total clap trap saying the 718 has a better appearance. ugly ugly motor.
> 
> TT RS 2017..........718 Cayman.......... never ever would I choose the 718 over the new RS and it is a cheap imitation for those who wish to own a porsche.
> 
> It is about time the TT haters on this TT RS forum go log into a Cayman forum and bash the TT, down right hypocrites.
> 
> Sick and tired of reading comment after comment from people who do not even own a TT, or *refuse to list what car they have.* Even more, derogative comments to our fellow Swiss forum member on a car he just bought and some of you regular members have no better comments to make than to slate his dream car purchase.
> 
> *Should be ashamed of yourselves!*
> 
> I joined this TT forum as an owner and fan of TT's, to discuss issues and good points, and to discuss the arrival of the new TT RS, and yes I will be buying the new RS, not read such absolute garbage from the same regular members who's only goal is to slate the RS and have zero ability to afford the new TT RS.
Click to expand...

Wow!!! And breath.... feel better now?


----------



## Toshiba

The tires look nice and black and well.... struggling now with positives over the other models tbh. :lol: 
Oh, wait got one, the air vents. Nice touch, :roll: 
Black tipped sports exhaust?

It's just opinion, you don't have to agree with anyone or have anyone agree with you.
You don't buy based on others or for others.


----------



## waynej46

So can we confirm that it is not a limited number of RS's and that you will be able to personally spec them in the future?


----------



## Alex_S

datamonkey said:


> mikeyTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> As it stands the Porsche 718 is a lot more striking in appearance than the TTRS, shame really.
> 
> 
> 
> Total utter rubbish, 718 has the *most ugly rear end I have seen in many years on a sports car* and has *zero* practical use for every day driving life, is slower than the RS, and less standard options than the RS. Total clap trap saying the 718 has a better appearance. ugly ugly motor.
> 
> TT RS 2017..........718 Cayman.......... never ever would I choose the 718 over the new RS and it is a cheap imitation for those who wish to own a porsche.
> 
> It is about time the TT haters on this TT RS forum go log into a Cayman forum and bash the TT, down right hypocrites.
> 
> Sick and tired of reading comment after comment from people who do not even own a TT, or *refuse to list what car they have.* Even more, derogative comments to our fellow Swiss forum member on a car he just bought and some of you regular members have no better comments to make than to slate his dream car purchase.
> 
> *Should be ashamed of yourselves!*
> 
> I joined this TT forum as an owner and fan of TT's, to discuss issues and good points, and to discuss the arrival of the new TT RS, and yes I will be buying the new RS, not read such absolute garbage from the same regular members who's only goal is to slate the RS and have zero ability to afford the new TT RS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have to say the TT RS bashing is getting a little tiresome. Some positive comments from those dissing it would be a welcome change. After all the car does do a LOT right even if it's not the pinnacle of motoring. Makes me think there could be a little jealousy/envy involved for that amount of defensive commenting...!?
> 
> Also agree the rear end of the Cayman is not good, though of course is subjective. Never could get on with that design personally.
Click to expand...

Agree! This car is good is going to be far better that the last TTRS on all levels - performance / sound / handling / tech etc etc. And we all love the last TTRS! For the few people on here who will use one on the track, they will no doubt notice the limits of its handling vs a rear wheel drive car such as the Cayman or BMW M2, so a valid reason for choosing one of those over the TTRS. For public road use though, nobody should even be able to get close to the limits of this car. Anyone who does should not be driving!


----------



## sherry13

leopard said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly looks like the TT RS thread in the TT Forum doesn't have the right demographic for Audi's TT RS market!! But it is interesting re the moaning and nitpicking - i spent a rather nice hour at Porsche Mayfair over the weekend and the vitriol I heard from the punters toward the new Cayman/Boxster makes our reservations about aspects of the TT RS seem tame. "Sacrilege" was a word that kept on coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> ......whilst splurging on their Singapore Slings' and Canapés :lol:
> 
> Out of interest what demographic do you reckon Audi are targeting?
Click to expand...

Yes, i was quaffing the free coffee like there was no tomorrow. I have to say I am in love with the Panamera - should I get my jacket now? It has a stunning interior and i rather like the hybrid version...

Audi has a big new demographic coming through, having firmly established a sports sub-brand which is very appealing to those who would not have looked at Audi 5 or 10 years ago. The key for most businesses is never to look at "fan" forums - it will destabilise strategies and drive them nuts/to drink. I just finished a successful PR project for a committee who were obsessed by every social media comment written about them. I didn't look at a single one. I just kept to the strategy and told them all to switch off their notifications. It was a successful project and they all look about 5 years younger for not switching on their phones at 3am every time they get flamed.

For every 1 person on here, there will be hundreds of other Audi buyers who have never heard of this forum or care what's on it. They are the demographic, and that's why Audi will shift all the TTRS units and why Porsche will still be able to flog the new Cayman.

The Swiss blacked out TT RS has been huge on Instagram, where it has received a lot of enthusiasm.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tt3600

Wheels don't look bad here but need to see in person.


----------



## powerplay

Seeing the 19s there, that reminds me I was going to ask a question - I noticed on the standard specs now on the Audi website the 19s come with 245 width tyres.

Anyone know a reason as to why, given all previous RS are 255?

What do people have on the current TTS?


----------



## tt3600

FIrst time i've seen it in this colour.


----------



## tt3600




----------



## tt3600

powerplay said:


> Seeing the 19s there, that reminds me I was going to ask a question - I noticed on the standard specs now on the Audi website the 19s come with 245 width tyres.
> 
> Anyone know a reason as to why, given all previous RS are 255?


The gen 1 RS had 18" alloys as standard so might be the reason?


----------



## powerplay

tt3600 said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the 19s there, that reminds me I was going to ask a question - I noticed on the standard specs now on the Audi website the 19s come with 245 width tyres.
> 
> Anyone know a reason as to why, given all previous RS are 255?
> 
> 
> 
> The gen 1 RS had 18" alloys as standard so might be the reason?
Click to expand...

Yes the 18s were 245 I think but if you spec'd 19s you got 255; the standard wheels are 19s, yet are the same width as the 18s, just thought that was a bit odd?


----------



## leopard

mikeyTTS said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> As it stands the Porsche 718 is a lot more striking in appearance than the TTRS, shame really.
> 
> 
> 
> Total utter rubbish, 718 has the *most ugly rear end I have seen in many years on a sports car* and has *zero* practical use for every day driving life, is slower than the RS, and less standard options than the RS. Total clap trap saying the 718 has a better appearance. ugly ugly motor.
> 
> TT RS 2017..........718 Cayman.......... never ever would I choose the 718 over the new RS and it is a cheap imitation for those who wish to own a porsche.
> 
> It is about time the TT haters on this TT RS forum go log into a Cayman forum and bash the TT, down right hypocrites.
> 
> Sick and tired of reading comment after comment from people who do not even own a TT, or *refuse to list what car they have.* Even more, derogative comments to our fellow Swiss forum member on a car he just bought and some of you regular members have no better comments to make than to slate his dream car purchase.
> 
> *Should be ashamed of yourselves!*
> 
> I joined this TT forum as an owner and fan of TT's, to discuss issues and good points, and to discuss the arrival of the new TT RS, and yes I will be buying the new RS, not read such absolute garbage from the same regular members who's only goal is to slate the RS and have zero ability to afford the new TT RS.
Click to expand...

Go suck eggs fan boy ...


----------



## mikef4uk

Toshiba said:


> Audi have just fallen so short, I'm surprised anyone is defending the end product they produced.
> 
> I can understand the Cayman comments as the DNA for many was the engine and the change to a turbo 4 is a big departure. Regardless as a product it's still stunning however, something you can't say about the TT.


I think Audi started to fall short some years ago when they started keeping the std bodyshell on their 'S' version cars, the S and more so the RS should have slightly flared wheelarches etc, not just different front and rear bumpers

As an eg: Stick an Audi S3 in a line up with any A3 S-Line and they all look the same from the front,

But take any BMW M2, M3, M4 and it's got some serious rear wheel arches!

PS: My dealer says UK TTRS are ready for shipment


----------



## mikef4uk

mikeyTTS said:


> TT RS 2017..........718 Cayman.......... never ever would I choose the 718 over the new RS and it is a cheap imitation for those who wish to own a porsche.
> 
> I joined this TT forum as an owner and fan of TT's, to discuss issues and good points, and to discuss the arrival of the new TT RS, and yes I will be buying the new RS, not read such absolute garbage from the same regular members who's only goal is to slate the RS and have zero ability to afford the new TT RS.


If you think the Cayman is a cheap imitation of a Porsche you either havent driven one, or cant drive, the Cayman drives slightly better than an R8................and I own a V10 R8 and came very close to buying a Cayman GTS.

C'mon FFS anyone can afford a TTRS these days, all you need is a PCP and a pen to sign your name


----------



## Dash

There isn't too much (serious) bashing on here. There are people who are discussing press views and comparing with similar price points and capabilities.

I don't think anybody thinks the new RS is going to be a bad car. The strongest opinion is that it's not enough of a change to warrant the switch from the S. But we all know for the MK2 that the S is the sensible buy.

I'd love the look, I'd buy one if it was in my price range. But I am also disappointed like others that they didn't push it further, but again, we kinda knew that from the MK2.

In reality, I think my MK2 RS will be the high point for me, slipping into a family car or something smaller and cheaper for weekends. If one was in my price point now, I'd get one - by I'd also swap the wheels and get it lowered. Not something I tend to do.


----------



## Nin Din Din

powerplay said:


> Seeing the 19s there, that reminds me I was going to ask a question - I noticed on the standard specs now on the Audi website the 19s come with 245 width tyres.
> 
> Anyone know a reason as to why, given all previous RS are 255?
> 
> What do people have on the current TTS?


On this side of the Atlantic, TTSs can be had with 3 different wheels:
The no cost standard wheel is the 19" Audi Sportt® 5-Spoke-Blade Design wheel with 245/35/19 summer tires. The two optional cost choices are the 20" Black Optics 5-"V"-Spoke titanium matte wheel with 255/30/20 summer tires and the 20" 10-Y-Spoke Forged design wheels with 255/30/20 summer tires.


----------



## mikef4uk

Interestingly the larger wheel option on the RS3 has wider tyres on the front, I guess they need to kill the Audi understeer somehow!


----------



## leopard

mikef4uk said:


> mikeyTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> TT RS 2017..........718 Cayman.......... never ever would I choose the 718 over the new RS and it is a cheap imitation for those who wish to own a porsche.
> 
> I joined this TT forum as an owner and fan of TT's, to discuss issues and good points, and to discuss the arrival of the new TT RS, and yes I will be buying the new RS, not read such absolute garbage from the same regular members who's only goal is to slate the RS and have zero ability to afford the new TT RS.
> 
> 
> 
> If you think the Cayman is a cheap imitation of a Porsche you either havent driven one, or cant drive, the Cayman drives slightly better than an R8................and I own a V10 R8 and came very close to buying a Cayman GTS.
> 
> C'mon FFS anyone can afford a TTRS these days, all you need is a PCP and a pen to sign your name
Click to expand...

This.

The TTRS wouldn't know which way a Cayman GT4 went lol.

Just sounding like a whiney wife whining :lol:


----------



## RockKramer

Dash said:


> There isn't too much (serious) bashing on here. There are people who are discussing press views and comparing with similar price points and capabilities.
> 
> I don't think anybody thinks the new RS is going to be a bad car. The strongest opinion is that it's not enough of a change to warrant the switch from the S. But we all know for the MK2 that the S is the sensible buy.
> 
> I'd love the look, I'd buy one if it was in my price range. But I am also disappointed like others that they didn't push it further, but again, we kinda knew that from the MK2.
> 
> In reality, I think my MK2 RS will be the high point for me, slipping into a family car or something smaller and cheaper for weekends. If one was in my price point now, I'd get one - by I'd also swap the wheels and get it lowered. Not something I tend to do.


Exactly, I've said quite a bit myself but never once that it's a bad car... I've had 3 TT's. The RS has never been the car I wanted but even thought I've criticised it I can see why it's no brainer for a lot of the reasons fans of the car have said. Plenty of folk on here, other forums, even on Porsche forums have slated the Cayman. Do I care? Not in the slightest. I spend my money on the car I want regardless of what others think or say.
When the RS finally lands at the dealer I'll be there checking it out even if I don't want one because it's still a good car, interesting and I love cars.


----------



## powerplay

I know this was posted not long ago but it's now only just appeared on the actual web site for real.



> Only a few TT RS models will be available* - so this is your opportunity to be one of the first to drive the iconic Audi TT RS. Contact your local Audi Centre to find out more.
> *Audi UK has been allocated an extremely limited number of cars. No factory orders available, Centre stock only. Correct at time of publication, November 2016.


----------



## sherry13

powerplay said:


> I know this was posted not long ago but it's now only just appeared on the actual web site for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a few TT RS models will be available* - so this is your opportunity to be one of the first to drive the iconic Audi TT RS. Contact your local Audi Centre to find out more.
> *Audi UK has been allocated an extremely limited number of cars. No factory orders available, Centre stock only. Correct at time of publication, November 2016.
Click to expand...

That went up last week, hence the splurge of activity on the thread of doom again.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shug750S

powerplay said:


> I know this was posted not long ago but it's now only just appeared on the actual web site for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a few TT RS models will be available* - so this is your opportunity to be one of the first to drive the iconic Audi TT RS. Contact your local Audi Centre to find out more.
> *Audi UK has been allocated an extremely limited number of cars. No factory orders available, Centre stock only. Correct at time of publication, November 2016.
Click to expand...

Aren't the "extremely limited number of cars" the ones with the non type approved AC refrigerant in?

Might be worth waiting for the proper ones that you can order with your spec after the New Year.


----------



## powerplay

sherry13 said:


> That went up last week, hence the splurge of activity on the thread of doom again.


not sure what's going on with the Audi web site but I'm positive it was not there yesterday :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

Shug750S said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this was posted not long ago but it's now only just appeared on the actual web site for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a few TT RS models will be available* - so this is your opportunity to be one of the first to drive the iconic Audi TT RS. Contact your local Audi Centre to find out more.
> *Audi UK has been allocated an extremely limited number of cars. No factory orders available, Centre stock only. Correct at time of publication, November 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't the "extremely limited number of cars" the ones with the non type approved AC refrigerant in?
Click to expand...

I would think so. Standard marketing strategy - tell people there's only a few available and they'll rush in and buy under pressure.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## mikef4uk

RockKramer said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't too much (serious) bashing on here. There are people who are discussing press views and comparing with similar price points and capabilities.
> 
> I don't think anybody thinks the new RS is going to be a bad car. The strongest opinion is that it's not enough of a change to warrant the switch from the S. But we all know for the MK2 that the S is the sensible buy.
> 
> I'd love the look, I'd buy one if it was in my price range. But I am also disappointed like others that they didn't push it further, but again, we kinda knew that from the MK2.
> 
> In reality, I think my MK2 RS will be the high point for me, slipping into a family car or something smaller and cheaper for weekends. If one was in my price point now, I'd get one - by I'd also swap the wheels and get it lowered. Not something I tend to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, I've said quite a bit myself but never once that it's a bad car... I've had 3 TT's. The RS has never been the car I wanted but even thought I've criticised it I can see why it's no brainer for a lot of the reasons fans of the car have said. Plenty of folk on here, other forums, even on Porsche forums have slated the Cayman. Do I care? Not in the slightest. I spend my money on the car I want regardless of what others think or say.
> When the RS finally lands at the dealer I'll be there checking it out even if I don't want one because it's still a good car, interesting and I love cars.
Click to expand...

There is no doubt in my mind that the new TTRS will be a good car, I cant see why it woudnt be, and I can also see its appeal,

I so very nearly bought a Cayman GTS (Sutton Coldfield OEM dealer, we agreed a price on theor demo car, when I got there the head of sales had increased the price to 2K above list (about a 7K difference))

I then placed a 'notice to buy' a Cayman GT4 on my local OPC, I was number 2  until I got the call to place my £10K down and was told I had been gazumped down to 'end of next year' as some regular Porsche owners have been placed above you  [smiley=furious3.gif]

As good and balanced as a Drivers car as the Cayman is, it is not (imho) without faults, exhaust drone at 50mph would have driven me mad, there is 'no room' in the cabin unless you chuck stuff on the rear shelf, yes it does have two boots but do you really want to put your coat in either every time you get in it? the R8 has 'more usefull space' at least I can chuck a coat, walking boots and backpack behind the seats

The TTRS will be a good car, not a 'Sports Car' as such but a 'Sporty Coupe' with Audi build quality and interior, enough usefull space for a daily, enough boot space for a 'weekender', enough seats for the Grandchildren, probably main stream enough not to be a 'target car' if left unattended overnight. and on the UK roads more useable power and more real world cross country progression than just about every other car out there, the 4WD will look after that, in 'real world' terms even our Golf GTD struggles for grip at any hint of damp weather

It will have it's own 'niche' in the market that will make it a success and I will look at one with interest, possibly own one as well.

Whats winding a lot up here is the 'mini R8' or 'Competitor for the Cayman' bullshit talk, it;s neither, but that doesnt mean it wont be a good car


----------



## leopard

mikef4uk said:


> The TTRS will be a good car, not a 'Sports Car' as such but a 'Sporty Coupe' with Audi build quality and interior, enough usefull space for a daily, enough boot space for a 'weekender', enough seats for the Grandchildren, probably main stream enough not to be a 'target car' if left unattended overnight. and on the UK roads more useable power and more real world cross country progression than just about every other car out there, the 4WD will look after that, in 'real world' terms even our Golf GTD struggles for grip at any hint of damp weather
> 
> It will have it's own 'niche' in the market that will make it a success and I will look at one with interest, possibly own one as well.
> 
> Whats winding a lot up here is the 'mini R8' or 'Competitor for the Cayman' bullshit talk, it;s neither, but that doesnt mean it wont be a good car


It's a fair comment.

The annoyance factor with the RS like you've said is the way it's been marketed,especially with all the hype in Spain and then for it to disappear almost over night with rumours festering and no word from Audi,only for them now to state it's extremely limited,not to mention the iffy EU confusion over the coolant.

At the end of the day it's just another TT which will have the same issues as the rest of the range, namely dodgy VC gremlins,faulty seats that don't even match,rusty brake hubs and shitty dealers etc etc.

Perspective is in order,some are talking like it's the next best thing.A little grounding is in order...


----------



## Dash

leopard said:


> Perspective is in order,some are talking like it's the next best thing.A little grounding is in order...


Isn't it though? Within the context of the TT forum, it is definitively the next best thing.


----------



## Alex_S

My local Audi dealer have advised me that they have 2 cars allocated to them this year which are arriving in the next 2 weeks. Specs are Mythos Black, 20" Silver Rotors, Aluminium Styling Pack, Sports Exhaust, Comfort and Sound Pack, Privacy Glass and Storage Pack. Quite surprised about the colour, although id consider one if it were not for the aluminium styling pack and silver rotors. Looks like I will be waiting until next year to spec one up to my liking, but i will let you know how the test drive goes.


----------



## leopard

Dash said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perspective is in order,some are talking like it's the next best thing.A little grounding is in order...
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it though? Within the context of the TT forum, it is definitively the next best thing.
Click to expand...

Indeed,the World is a small one within the confines of this Forum


----------



## RockKramer

mikef4uk said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dash said:
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't too much (serious) bashing on here. There are people who are discussing press views and comparing with similar price points and capabilities.
> 
> I don't think anybody thinks the new RS is going to be a bad car. The strongest opinion is that it's not enough of a change to warrant the switch from the S. But we all know for the MK2 that the S is the sensible buy.
> 
> I'd love the look, I'd buy one if it was in my price range. But I am also disappointed like others that they didn't push it further, but again, we kinda knew that from the MK2.
> 
> In reality, I think my MK2 RS will be the high point for me, slipping into a family car or something smaller and cheaper for weekends. If one was in my price point now, I'd get one - by I'd also swap the wheels and get it lowered. Not something I tend to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, I've said quite a bit myself but never once that it's a bad car... I've had 3 TT's. The RS has never been the car I wanted but even thought I've criticised it I can see why it's no brainer for a lot of the reasons fans of the car have said. Plenty of folk on here, other forums, even on Porsche forums have slated the Cayman. Do I care? Not in the slightest. I spend my money on the car I want regardless of what others think or say.
> When the RS finally lands at the dealer I'll be there checking it out even if I don't want one because it's still a good car, interesting and I love cars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no doubt in my mind that the new TTRS will be a good car, I cant see why it woudnt be, and I can also see its appeal,
> 
> I so very nearly bought a Cayman GTS (Sutton Coldfield OEM dealer, we agreed a price on theor demo car, when I got there the head of sales had increased the price to 2K above list (about a 7K difference))
> 
> I then placed a 'notice to buy' a Cayman GT4 on my local OPC, I was number 2  until I got the call to place my £10K down and was told I had been gazumped down to 'end of next year' as some regular Porsche owners have been placed above you  [smiley=furious3.gif]
> 
> As good and balanced as a Drivers car as the Cayman is, it is not (imho) without faults, exhaust drone at 50mph would have driven me mad, there is 'no room' in the cabin unless you chuck stuff on the rear shelf, yes it does have two boots but do you really want to put your coat in either every time you get in it? the R8 has 'more usefull space' at least I can chuck a coat, walking boots and backpack behind the seats
> 
> The TTRS will be a good car, not a 'Sports Car' as such but a 'Sporty Coupe' with Audi build quality and interior, enough usefull space for a daily, enough boot space for a 'weekender', enough seats for the Grandchildren, probably main stream enough not to be a 'target car' if left unattended overnight. and on the UK roads more useable power and more real world cross country progression than just about every other car out there, the 4WD will look after that, in 'real world' terms even our Golf GTD struggles for grip at any hint of damp weather
> 
> It will have it's own 'niche' in the market that will make it a success and I will look at one with interest, possibly own one as well.
> 
> Whats winding a lot up here is the 'mini R8' or 'Competitor for the Cayman' bullshit talk, it;s neither, but that doesnt mean it wont be a good car
Click to expand...

This is what I was getting at regarding the RS... All the positives you have mentioned about the car are plane to see. It is definitely a more practical, flexible car, in coupe form. If you need to carry kids, then a Cayman is a non starter. Although they sit around the same price point its really the RS Roadster/Boxster that are more direct competitors. Being mid engine the Cayman can't hope to be the all rounder the RS is. The R8 should have more useful space in the car, it's a bigger car but.. it has less boot space.
If I needed the space and practicality then I'd be one of those waiting for an RS as well.
As it is the Cayman is perfect for my needs. I don't like things in the car with me so jackets, bags, stuff... go in one or both of the boots. I was the same with my TTS, nothing in the car.
My Cayman doesn't suffer from the drone at 50mph then you mention and mine has the sports exhaust. Tyre roar can be an irritation dependant on the road surface but not enough to put me off the car. 
Nice to have a sensible chat rather than fighting to prove one is better than the other eh


----------



## KevC

Autocar review of the roadster
http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/aud ... ter-review


----------



## sherry13

Alex_S said:


> My local Audi dealer have advised me that they have 2 cars allocated to them this year which are arriving in the next 2 weeks. Specs are Mythos Black, 20" Silver Rotors, Aluminium Styling Pack, Sports Exhaust, Comfort and Sound Pack, Privacy Glass and Storage Pack. Quite surprised about the colour, although id consider one if it were not for the aluminium styling pack and silver rotors. Looks like I will be waiting until next year to spec one up to my liking, but i will let you know how the test drive goes.


I was talking to a dealer about colours and he was saying that basically, he will always try to order black because it is a safe bet. He'd love to order Ara Blue, and it would look great etc but it will sit in the showroom whereas a black car tends to go in days. This was in the context of a Mythos TTS he had sold to the customer on the basis that the Express Red seats would be ripped out by Audi and replaced by black. He was saying he would always order black/black/black wherever possible.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## powerplay

Personally would never have a TT in black, the shape of the car gets completely lost.


----------



## sherry13

KevC said:


> Autocar review of the roadster
> http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/aud ... ter-review


A very standard tick-box TT v Porsche review there! How do these journalists get away with it? After test driving the new Boxster in a comparison test with the TTS, I just can't see or feel this huge gulf of difference, except to say that one has a better badge.

However, my obsession with the second generation Panamera is getting ridiculous. I even like the e-hybrid. What's going on?! Getting old?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar




----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar




----------



## datamonkey

sherry13 said:


> He'd love to order Ara Blue, and it would look great etc but it will sit in the showroom


I'm surprised by that. Would have thought Ara would go just as quick if not quicker...


----------



## 4433allanr

Black tends to look better in the reality than in pics. Personally I prefer the black trim pieces rather than silver.


----------



## RockKramer

sherry13 said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Autocar review of the roadster
> http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/aud ... ter-review
> 
> 
> 
> A very standard tick-box TT v Porsche review there! How do these journalists get away with it? After test driving the new Boxster in a comparison test with the TTS, I just can't see or feel this huge gulf of difference, except to say that one has a better badge.
> 
> However, my obsession with the second generation Panamera is getting ridiculous. I even like the e-hybrid. What's going on?! Getting old?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

At the end of the day it all comes down to preference. Simple. I would say the difference in driving experience between the TTS and the Cayman was obvious but you can't feel it. That is why we're not all driving TT's, Caymans, M2's or whatever.


----------



## 4433allanr

Interesting review, location Oxfordshire??? Not sure where the mountains are around here. Am I allowed to say the wheels are growing on me?


----------



## KevC

AutoExpress have reviewed the coupe today too
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/96 ... 016-review


----------



## Toshiba

How dare they criticise the car - what sort of journalist are they! :lol:


----------



## brittan

KevC said:


> AutoExpress have reviewed the coupe today too
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/96 ... 016-review


Why does the car have two number plates front and back, one stuck on top of the other?

Are those journalists going bilking?


----------



## tt3600

EVO review

_While the Boxster S remains the more rewarding steer, the new TT RS Roadster will at least raise a smile on a twisting road and with so much straight-line performance the Audi will keep pace with much more expensive machinery._

http://www.evo.co.uk/audi/tt-rs/18514/a ... er-s-rival

Top Gear

_The magnetic ride system is just about worth having. At low and medium speeds the passively damped car seems just as compliant. Pick up the pace, which, let's be honest, is never more than a toe-flex away, and you can run out of suspension travel pretty swiftly, so the car's deflected and hopped more as it barrels along. 
_
http://www.topgear.com/car-reviews/audi ... irst-drive

CarThrottle

_The TT RS is almost as good to drive as the Cayman. Don't take this as damning the car with faint praise - as when we compared the 718 Cayman S to 'our' BMW M2 longtermer, it needs to be pointed out that a jumped-up, front-engined coupe coming close to a purpose-built mid-engine sports car is quite an achievement.
_
https://www.carthrottle.com/post/audi-t ... he-cayman/


----------



## Templar

leopard said:


> mikeyTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> As it stands the Porsche 718 is a lot more striking in appearance than the TTRS, shame really.
> 
> 
> 
> Total utter rubbish, 718 has the *most ugly rear end I have seen in many years on a sports car* and has *zero* practical use for every day driving life, is slower than the RS, and less standard options than the RS. Total clap trap saying the 718 has a better appearance. ugly ugly motor.
> 
> TT RS 2017..........718 Cayman.......... never ever would I choose the 718 over the new RS and it is a cheap imitation for those who wish to own a porsche.
> 
> It is about time the TT haters on this TT RS forum go log into a Cayman forum and bash the TT, down right hypocrites.
> 
> Sick and tired of reading comment after comment from people who do not even own a TT, or *refuse to list what car they have.* Even more, derogative comments to our fellow Swiss forum member on a car he just bought and some of you regular members have no better comments to make than to slate his dream car purchase.
> 
> *Should be ashamed of yourselves!*
> 
> I joined this TT forum as an owner and fan of TT's, to discuss issues and good points, and to discuss the arrival of the new TT RS, and yes I will be buying the new RS, not read such absolute garbage from the same regular members who's only goal is to slate the RS and have zero ability to afford the new TT RS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go suck eggs fan boy ...
Click to expand...

I agree..obviously can't take the views of another forum member, and if you compare the Boxster with TT roadster then practicality of the Boxster is in fact better...besides I do not need to buy a practical car and will make my own decisions on what I want and for what reasons.
Probably just smarting because he's put a deposit down on the TTRS..?


----------



## mikef4uk

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6hNxXfyTJM


Thats one of the cars that got the primer coat, missed the colour part of the process due to a computer glitch then got clear coated by mistake 

PS: Personal choice I know, but Primer Grey? I saw an Audi R8 Coupe at my local centre yesterday in Matt Kermit


----------



## Templar

mikeyTTS said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> As it stands the Porsche 718 is a lot more striking in appearance than the TTRS, shame really.
> 
> 
> 
> Total utter rubbish, 718 has the *most ugly rear end I have seen in many years on a sports car* and has *zero* practical use for every day driving life, is slower than the RS, and less standard options than the RS. Total clap trap saying the 718 has a better appearance. ugly ugly motor.
> 
> TT RS 2017..........718 Cayman.......... never ever would I choose the 718 over the new RS and it is a cheap imitation for those who wish to own a porsche.
> 
> It is about time the TT haters on this TT RS forum go log into a Cayman forum and bash the TT, down right hypocrites.
> 
> Sick and tired of reading comment after comment from people who do not even own a TT, or *refuse to list what car they have.* Even more, derogative comments to our fellow Swiss forum member on a car he just bought and some of you regular members have no better comments to make than to slate his dream car purchase.
> 
> *Should be ashamed of yourselves!*
> 
> I joined this TT forum as an owner and fan of TT's, to discuss issues and good points, and to discuss the arrival of the new TT RS, and yes I will be buying the new RS, not read such absolute garbage from the same regular members who's only goal is to slate the RS and have zero ability to afford the new TT RS.
Click to expand...

Let's get one thing clear this is an open forum to discuss yes primarily the TT whether it be the mk1, 2 or 3 and if the forum members choose to speak openly about their thoughts and opinions on a particular thread or subject then that's the whole point, and not to blow smoke up the arse of someone who's over sensitive to negative comments. If you need your tummy rubbing and constant reinforcement to your opinions again you are in the wrong position.
Just to add look at my signature strip to see what cars are in the family and these are not the first TT's. I've had my TTRS from 3 months old and recently started scoping the market for my next purchase which again could be either new or dealer demo..not decided yet.
So yeah some comments by some could be considered questionable but mine just my opinion so like it or lump it. :roll:


----------



## mikef4uk

tt3600 said:


> EVO review
> 
> _While the Boxster S remains the more rewarding steer, the new TT RS Roadster will at least raise a smile on a twisting road and with so much straight-line performance the Audi will keep pace with much more expensive machinery._
> 
> http://www.evo.co.uk/audi/tt-rs/18514/a ... er-s-rival
> 
> Top Gear
> 
> _The magnetic ride system is just about worth having. At low and medium speeds the passively damped car seems just as compliant. Pick up the pace, which, let's be honest, is never more than a toe-flex away, and you can run out of suspension travel pretty swiftly, so the car's deflected and hopped more as it barrels along.
> _
> http://www.topgear.com/car-reviews/audi ... irst-drive
> 
> CarThrottle
> 
> _The TT RS is almost as good to drive as the Cayman. Don't take this as damning the car with faint praise - as when we compared the 718 Cayman S to 'our' BMW M2 longtermer, it needs to be pointed out that a jumped-up, front-engined coupe coming close to a purpose-built mid-engine sports car is quite an achievement.
> _
> https://www.carthrottle.com/post/audi-t ... he-cayman/


Interesting especially the Car Throttle review

JFI, I owned one of the 'launch '2008 TTS's...lovely car, Silver, 19's, DSG, Mag Ride' Sat Nav, Phone, full electric seats and more, I p/x'd it for a 2010 TTRS, Manual, The TTS was the better car of the two, I have no doubt about that, it was more nimble, better balanced etc in just the same way as a Golf R is compared to a RS3.

I always thought that the combination of: lack of Mag Ride and the heavier 5 cyl engine really upset my TTRS, I regretted buying the TTRS after the 5cyl warble 'novelty' wore off. I would have liked to have tried a Mag Ride TTRS just to see if it kept the rear of the car 'down' when braking hard into a corner (or roundabout)


----------



## leopard

I'm in two minds about the Mag ride as you're pretty much stuck with it as a sort of half way house compromise and you're paying for the privilege,although it's a fuss free option with better residuals come resale.

A fixed unit is easy to swop out and exchange for a quality Bilstein/Ohlins set up (insert damper of choice) for what will be better suspension,but is more hassle to sort out.

Decisions...


----------



## Templar

I will hold my hands up and say that the standard suspension on the TTRS mk2 is in my opinion flawed at lower speeds what with the squat and dive feel about it and as such had it swapped out at a reasonable cost for some KW coilovers..much much better all round along with a few other tweaks like geometry settings. 
Mag ride Personally I found it more of a gimmick in the TTS I had for a little while, great for everyday commuting when in the normal mode but found the sport setting just too hard even when pressing on around country lanes. The Mag ride does however seem to draw more potential buyers on the premise that it is better.


----------



## brittan

.


----------



## ZephyR2

Well, what about that. All those reviews on the RS from "car professionals" and not one criticism of the wheels. 
Maybe its folk on here who are out of sync with current trends in taste and not Audi. :twisted:


----------



## Templar

ZephyR2 said:


> Well, what about that. All those reviews on the RS from "car professionals" and not one criticism of the wheels.
> Maybe its folk on here who are out of sync with current trends in taste and not Audi. :twisted:


Possibly look better in the flesh :?


----------



## mikef4uk

leopard said:


> I'm in two minds about the Mag ride as you're pretty much stuck with it as a sort of half way house compromise and you're paying for the privilege,although it's a fuss free option with better residuals come resale.
> 
> A fixed unit is easy to swop out and exchange for a quality Bilstein/Ohlins set up (insert damper of choice) for what will be better suspension,but is more hassle to sort out.
> 
> Decisions...


There is a 'average' size roundabout near us, the approach is a longish left hander, braking all the way around it then turn the car right into said roundabout (normally on way home after nights at the time so very quiet time of day)

The TTS with the MR would fly around the left braking hard, change direction and exit like a good un,

The TTRS without the MR would dive diagonally, right front corner down, left rear corner up, then the change of direction into the roundabout would result in a huge rear slide, 
I could also go faster and faster around a roundabout just tickling the throttle and at some point the rear would just fall into a huge slide, probably roll oversteer

I was never sure whether the difference between the two cars was a combination of extra RS engine weight plus the rear dampers allowing the car to rise up at the rear, or pitch diagonally

I found exactly the same thing when I bought an A3, the choice was either A3 3.2 V6 quattro or A3 2.0T quattro...I bought the 2.0T for the exact same reason as above


----------



## sherry13

Templar said:


> mikeyTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> As it stands the Porsche 718 is a lot more striking in appearance than the TTRS, shame really.
> 
> 
> 
> Total utter rubbish, 718 has the *most ugly rear end I have seen in many years on a sports car* and has *zero* practical use for every day driving life, is slower than the RS, and less standard options than the RS. Total clap trap saying the 718 has a better appearance. ugly ugly motor.
> 
> TT RS 2017..........718 Cayman.......... never ever would I choose the 718 over the new RS and it is a cheap imitation for those who wish to own a porsche.
> 
> It is about time the TT haters on this TT RS forum go log into a Cayman forum and bash the TT, down right hypocrites.
> 
> Sick and tired of reading comment after comment from people who do not even own a TT, or *refuse to list what car they have.* Even more, derogative comments to our fellow Swiss forum member on a car he just bought and some of you regular members have no better comments to make than to slate his dream car purchase.
> 
> *Should be ashamed of yourselves!*
> 
> I joined this TT forum as an owner and fan of TT's, to discuss issues and good points, and to discuss the arrival of the new TT RS, and yes I will be buying the new RS, not read such absolute garbage from the same regular members who's only goal is to slate the RS and have zero ability to afford the new TT RS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's get one thing clear this is an open forum to discuss yes primarily the TT whether it be the mk1, 2 or 3 and if the forum members choose to speak openly about their thoughts and opinions on a particular thread or subject then that's the whole point, and not to blow smoke up the arse of someone who's over sensitive to negative comments. If you need your tummy rubbing and constant reinforcement to your opinions again you are in the wrong position.
> Just to add look at my signature strip to see what cars are in the family and these are not the first TT's. I've had my TTRS from 3 months old and recently started scoping the market for my next purchase which again could be either new or dealer demo..not decided yet.
> So yeah some comments by some could be considered questionable but mine just my opinion so like it or lump it. :roll:
Click to expand...

But on the other hand, there has been a lot of negativity and so patronising someone who ALSO had a legitimate comment to make and a view equal to yours by implying they are somehow "weak" is hardly an acceptable response either.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Templar

I rarely result in commenting at a personal level unless I'm being pitched first, in this case it was justified. I believe I contributed a fair amount to this forum with ideas, suggestions a ideas over the few years that I've been on here as have many others so in future I'll be looking forward to seeing what the said poster will be willing to contribute. But what I do think of comments made by people made with a whiff snobbery who believe that because they have just purchased a new car (which will more like have been paid for on finance might I add) making them think that lesser people will never drive one never mind own one is bang out of order..so my comments above still stands.


----------



## Dash

https://www.audi.co.uk/new-cars/tt/tt-r ... ifications

Seems like there is a fair amount as standard. Lane assist, light and rain sensors, front and rear parking sensors, auto dimming rear view, LED headlights, interior light pack. Audi usually want to charge you extra if you want a steering wheel.


----------



## RichP

Got this one coming to a local dealer in couple of weeks. Finally get to see this damn car in the flesh.
'Smoking pack' - think I'd rather an e-cig pack. Never a good place to put it


----------



## sherry13

Dash said:


> https://www.audi.co.uk/new-cars/tt/tt-rs-coupe.html#/specifications
> 
> Seems like there is a fair amount as standard. Lane assist, light and rain sensors, front and rear parking sensors, auto dimming rear view, LED headlights, interior light pack. Audi usually want to charge you extra if you want a steering wheel.


Well you are certainly getting a lot more standard than I am after clicking the link. All I got was this:










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## datamonkey

mikef4uk said:


> JFI, I owned one of the 'launch '2008 TTS's...lovely car, Silver, 19's, DSG, Mag Ride' Sat Nav, Phone, full electric seats and more, I p/x'd it for a 2010 TTRS, Manual, The TTS was the better car of the two, I have no doubt about that, it was more nimble, better balanced etc in just the same way as a Golf R is compared to a RS3.
> 
> I always thought that the combination of: lack of Mag Ride and the heavier 5 cyl engine really upset my TTRS, I regretted buying the TTRS after the 5cyl warble 'novelty' wore off. I would have liked to have tried a Mag Ride TTRS just to see if it kept the rear of the car 'down' when braking hard into a corner (or roundabout)


You've made that comment a handful of times in this thread but seem to overlook each time the weight reduction made in the Mk3 which can also be spec'd with Mag Ride if you desire. That with the improved handling over the Mk2 should go some way to making the RS more "nimble" and "balanced"...?


----------



## datamonkey

Remember the days when this used to a friendly forum? It's turned into a right bitch-fest around here! FFS :x :?  [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

Bad vibes indeed...


----------



## Dash

sherry13 said:


> Well you are certainly getting a lot more standard than I am after clicking the link.


Yeah, I had the same when on my phone, only seems to work on a desktop.


----------



## mikeyTTS

TYPE or PASTE your text here...


Templar said:


> I rarely result in commenting at a personal level unless I'm being pitched first, in this case it was justified. I believe I contributed a fair amount to this forum with ideas, suggestions a ideas over the few years that I've been on here as have many others so in future I'll be looking forward to seeing what the said poster will be willing to contribute. But what I do think of comments made by people made with a whiff snobbery who believe that because they have just purchased a new car (which will more like have been paid for on finance might I add) making them think that lesser people will never drive one never mind own one is bang out of order..so my comments above still stands.


So other genuine TT forum members know why I threw my dummy out the pram! :

Really got under my skin that us genuine TT owners have to read derogative comments to other TT owners who added their new TT RS images from the dealer, to get such disgusting comments, when all he was trying to do was show his excitement and let the TT forum members start seeing the new TT RS arrive in showrooms.

*Templar*, finance? just shows how judgmental you are. I own my June 2016 TTS S Tronic and I paid cash, money, GBP, you know, that thing you need to own outright a purchase. I have zero debt and I work very hard with my business to achieve this status.

*But what I do not do, and never will, is belittle other people in the way some of you experienced members did a few days ago.*

718 better looking and sexier than the new TT RS ? The chap was either on something or just released!

It is the moderators duty to monitor these posts and ensure the content is relevant to the forum us members have joined, and other members are not abused. I am not the first member to post comments on the abuse other people get in this forum, yet the same individuals, remain.

If you wish to discuss the 718, post pictures of Jaguars, belittle TT owners and their cars, then I will not contribute any further, it clearly states Audi TT RS as a forum heading, and I certainly did not join to read such disgusting comments aimed at genuine TT owners.

Oh and Templar and the "Animal", I am a TT owner of 10 years, and yes I will be paying cash for my new TT RS 1st March 2017, I can afford a Jag/Porsche, but I love the TT, so I buy and drive what I love, not buy something I do not like because of any notoriety it might get me 

*Off to find a TT RS forum with TT owners and fans*


----------



## mikef4uk

datamonkey said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFI, I owned one of the 'launch '2008 TTS's...lovely car, Silver, 19's, DSG, Mag Ride' Sat Nav, Phone, full electric seats and more, I p/x'd it for a 2010 TTRS, Manual, The TTS was the better car of the two, I have no doubt about that, it was more nimble, better balanced etc in just the same way as a Golf R is compared to a RS3.
> 
> I always thought that the combination of: lack of Mag Ride and the heavier 5 cyl engine really upset my TTRS, I regretted buying the TTRS after the 5cyl warble 'novelty' wore off. I would have liked to have tried a Mag Ride TTRS just to see if it kept the rear of the car 'down' when braking hard into a corner (or roundabout)
> 
> 
> 
> You've made that comment a handful of times in this thread but seem to overlook each time the weight reduction made in the Mk3 which can also be spec'd with Mag Ride if you desire. That with the improved handling over the Mk2 should go some way to making the RS more "nimble" and "balanced"...?
Click to expand...

I have yet to try the 'new' Mk3 TTRS, I tend to treat most Car 'reviews' with a pinch of salt, more hp doesnt always mean its a better car, some cars work better as a sum of their parts rather than just their headline figures, 
The Mk7' Golf R for instance, it just seems to work with the whole car working together as one and none of the Mk2 TTRS comments like 'dominated by that engine'

It would be nice though, the lightness, poise and balance of the 4cyl with the soundtrack and performance of the 5cyl


----------



## mikeyTTS

Exactly the reason genuine TT owners of a forum headed TT RS are few and far between in this forum!

And most certainly with comments like that the moderators should ban them, how disgusting.


----------



## ZephyR2

Such acrimony !
God knows what it will be like when someone actually gets their hands on one and drives it. :roll:


----------



## Luca_CH




----------



## mikef4uk

I do like some nice carbon........But, It does need to be faultless and Audi's normally is


----------



## mikeyTTS

Like I said, your threat has been reported. They break the forum rules, whether the moderators do anything about it, who knows, maybe you are a moderator!!!.

And there you go, Luca posts what people like me are on here for, actual images of the new TT RS.

Thank you Luca!


----------



## leopard

mikeyTTS said:


> Like I said, your threat has been reported. They break the forum rules, whether the moderators do anything about it, who knows, maybe you are a moderator!!!.
> 
> And there you go, Luca posts what people like me are on here for, actual images of the new TT RS.
> 
> Thank you Luca!


FFS

You're making the most noise on here fella with trite contributions like this.

I think you should be banned for the crap you're spewing out...


----------



## Cobstar

Luca - Thank you for sharing. Looks good in black IMHO


----------



## Toshiba

The lick comment genuinely made me laugh - that's not to say I agree with it. It was just funny :lol: :lol:

I can't like that black combo no matter how many times I see it, just seems all wrong. All black then a rudolf nose color brakes :? 
That carbon is just a trim, like in some of the other audis rather than full carbon so on the plus (IMO) it will wear much better than the aluminum base plate of the other models, so that would be another plus ? Hopefully the alcantra will fair better than it did on the qSs when they did the same thing.


----------



## Ikon66

ok, a bit of cleaning done, let's not get this topic locked please :roll:


----------



## Alex_S

Guys, with regards to the message listed on the Audi website :- "*Audi UK has been allocated an extremely limited number of cars. No factory orders available, Centre stock only. Correct at time of publication, November 2016".

I have spoke to a few dealers this morning who have informed me that there are no plans going forward for any future factory orders of the TTRS in order to keep the car exclusive with low numbers. This means that it will not appear on the configurator to spec, as the dealers will choose the specs and then the cars sold on a 1st come 1st serve basis. And due to the limited numbers stock will be kept within each dealer to sell and not be available to switch between dealers.

What are your thoughts on this as it sounds like its going to be quite difficult to find the perfect individual spec of colour and options?


----------



## Toshiba

That's an easy one, speak to dealers that are part of larger groups and they may well have a selections of specs to pick from - but no doubt its first come.

I don't agree with the exclusive comment, it's not been done for that reason, it's pure marketing due to production/internal issues at Audi.


----------



## Alex_S

Thanks, good idea!


----------



## leopard

What was the point of the high profile Spanish saga lol

There's obviously more to this than meets the eye.


----------



## Dash

I concur with Tosh. There is no way that Audi are going to heavily restrict ordering of this car. Numbers don't need to be artificially kept low, it's a damn expensive TT at the end of the day. They'll make as many as are wanted over the next couple of years.

I believe it's being built on the same production line as the lesser trim levels - I can't see how there would be any reason to restrict configuration options. It might have been a different story if it was at a dedicated factory and they couldn't be bothered to tool it with some of the lesser picked options - but do remember that manufacturers love options because they significantly add to the profit margin.


----------



## ROBH49

Audi will loss my business if your not going to be able to spec the car how you would like it, that`s for sure.


----------



## noname

Talk of whatever you want here but I've just seen the 3rd TTrs in two different countries so configurator or not, who wants one, has to go and buy it!


----------



## ZephyR2

Alex_S said:


> Guys, with regards to the message listed on the Audi website :- "*Audi UK has been allocated an extremely limited number of cars. No factory orders available, Centre stock only. Correct at time of publication, November 2016".
> 
> I have spoke to a few dealers this morning who have informed me that there are no plans going forward for any future factory orders of the TTRS in order to keep the car exclusive with low numbers. This means that it will not appear on the configurator to spec, as the dealers will choose the specs and then the cars sold on a 1st come 1st serve basis. And due to the limited numbers stock will be kept within each dealer to sell and not be available to switch between dealers.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this as it sounds like its going to be quite difficult to find the perfect individual spec of colour and options?


If Audi UK have only been allocated limited stock what on earth are other countries getting as UK is one of the best markets for the TT.
I smell BS and don't buy the "exclusive" thing. No doubt the dealers are towing the party line and telling customers what they've been told to say. I reckon its more a case of pressuring potential customers to get in early so that they can clear the initial stock of RSs. Whether its down to the refrigerant or whatever I suspect there could be something "inferior" about the first batch and they need to off load them.


----------



## brittan

ZephyR2 said:


> I smell BS


Me too. Surely anyone wanting a RS would just tell the dealer what spec to choose and get a call to be 1st come when it's built.

Maybe I'll get in the long queue for a M2.


----------



## Ikon66

Alex_S said:


> I have spoke to a few dealers this morning who have informed me that there are no plans going forward for any future factory orders of the TTRS in order to keep the car exclusive with low numbers. This means that it will not appear on the configurator to spec, as the dealers will choose the specs and then the cars sold on a 1st come 1st serve basis. And due to the limited numbers stock will be kept within each dealer to sell and not be available to switch between dealers.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this as it sounds like its going to be quite difficult to find the perfect individual spec of colour and options?


But can't you change the spec before it goes to build? :?


----------



## Real Thing

Alex_S said:


> Guys, with regards to the message listed on the Audi website :- "*Audi UK has been allocated an extremely limited number of cars. No factory orders available, Centre stock only. Correct at time of publication, November 2016".
> 
> I have spoke to a few dealers this morning who have informed me that there are no plans going forward for any future factory orders of the TTRS in order to keep the car exclusive with low numbers. This means that it will not appear on the configurator to spec, as the dealers will choose the specs and then the cars sold on a 1st come 1st serve basis. And due to the limited numbers stock will be kept within each dealer to sell and not be available to switch between dealers.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this as it sounds like its going to be quite difficult to find the perfect individual spec of colour and options?


I have spoke to Dealer (Vindis group) and Audi Live Chat Both confirmed Factory Orders will be available from Next Year (or December this Year) with Customer Deliveries expected as early as March. So my Deposit is staying with the Spec I want and not all the bits that Audi have put together from the parts bin Just so they could get a couple of Hundred Cars out like there Advert said (Arriving Late 2016)


----------



## datamonkey

Real Thing said:


> So my Deposit is staying with the Spec I want and not all the bits that Audi have put together from the parts bin Just so they could get a couple of Hundred Cars out like there Advert said (Arriving Late 2016)


Do you mind if I ask if you're swapping it for the GTR or Golf?


----------



## Real Thing

datamonkey said:


> Do you mind if I ask if you're swapping it for the GTR or Golf?


Sold the GTR to RS Direct last Month so it will be a replacement for that and off to Statllers next week for Stage 3 on the Golf
(Edited Profile)


----------



## Alex_S

Ive just popped into 2 Audi dealers this afternoon. Both have 2 cars allocated to them until March next year, and have each sold 1 before they have even landed! 
They told me that id have to put a deposit down to secure the other one, so not possible to look at or test drive first!

Again both had aluminium packs, 1 with sports exhaust, other without, one with B&O, other without. None with dynamic pack Mag ride, Matrix Lights or OLED Rears, Black Styling etc.

The coupe was £56k and Roadster £57.5k with no discount given!

Going forward they would each be allocated 4 cars per year as per how they spec them.

I popped into the BMW garage afterwards to get a price on a M2 as £10k cheaper. Next build slot is May 2017 and not possible to test drive one, so would be a total gamble.

Thoughts??


----------



## Real Thing

Alex_S said:


> Ive just popped into 2 Audi dealers this afternoon. Both have 2 cars allocated to them until March next year, and have each sold 1 before they have even landed!
> They told me that id have to put a deposit down to secure the other one, so not possible to look at or test drive first!
> 
> Again both had aluminium packs, 1 with sports exhaust, other without, one with B&O, other without. None with dynamic pack Mag ride, Matrix Lights or OLED Rears, Black Styling etc.
> 
> The coupe was £56k and Roadster £57.5k with no discount given!
> 
> Going forward they would each be allocated 4 cars per year as per how they spec them.
> 
> I popped into the BMW garage afterwards to get a price on a M2 as £10k cheaper. Next build slot is May 2017 and not possible to test drive one, so would be a total gamble.
> 
> Thoughts??


Not come across a Decent Spec on any of the Dealer Cars yet and with no Discount being offered makes you wonder who if anyone is buying them?


----------



## leopard

Alex_S said:


> Ive just popped into 2 Audi dealers this afternoon. Both have 2 cars allocated to them until March next year, and have each sold 1 before they have even landed!
> They told me that id have to put a deposit down to secure the other one, so not possible to look at or test drive first!
> 
> Again both had aluminium packs, 1 with sports exhaust, other without, one with B&O, other without. None with dynamic pack Mag ride, Matrix Lights or OLED Rears, Black Styling etc.
> 
> The coupe was £56k and Roadster £57.5k with no discount given!
> 
> Going forward they would each be allocated 4 cars per year as per how they spec them.
> 
> I popped into the BMW garage afterwards to get a price on a M2 as £10k cheaper. Next build slot is May 2017 and not possible to test drive one, so would be a total gamble.
> 
> Thoughts??


The M2 is a completely different animal to the TT( I know because I've had one ).The RS will most probably be faster in a straight line but not on circuit.The RS interior will have a perception of better quality whereas the Bimmer is more workman like etc.

If you ring around and are prepared to travel you'll get a test drive of the M2 no problem.Be warned the LCI version is available next Summer with possibly a better engine,more power and tweaks to lighting etc,so it may be better to be patient.Same patience goes for the TTRS as the one's available now are compromised.

There's no discount on the M2 either,but come next year I would be very surprised if you couldn't negotiate a deal on both.

I've actually got a deposit down for a CSL when it eventually comes out,but I'm open to the RS when I know more and Audi start behaving themselves.


----------



## Templar

leopard said:


> mikeyTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, your threat has been reported. They break the forum rules, whether the moderators do anything about it, who knows, maybe you are a moderator!!!.
> 
> And there you go, Luca posts what people like me are on here for, actual images of the new TT RS.
> 
> Thank you Luca!
> 
> 
> 
> FFS
> 
> You're making the most noise on here fella with trite contributions like this.
> 
> I think you should be banned for the crap you're spewing out...
Click to expand...

I know... :roll: 10 years TT ownership along with as many posts.


----------



## Alex_S

leopard said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive just popped into 2 Audi dealers this afternoon. Both have 2 cars allocated to them until March next year, and have each sold 1 before they have even landed!
> They told me that id have to put a deposit down to secure the other one, so not possible to look at or test drive first!
> 
> Again both had aluminium packs, 1 with sports exhaust, other without, one with B&O, other without. None with dynamic pack Mag ride, Matrix Lights or OLED Rears, Black Styling etc.
> 
> The coupe was £56k and Roadster £57.5k with no discount given!
> 
> Going forward they would each be allocated 4 cars per year as per how they spec them.
> 
> I popped into the BMW garage afterwards to get a price on a M2 as £10k cheaper. Next build slot is May 2017 and not possible to test drive one, so would be a total gamble.
> 
> Thoughts??
> 
> 
> 
> The M2 is a completely different animal to the TT( I know because I've had one ).The RS will most probably be faster in a straight line but not on circuit.The RS interior will have a perception of better quality whereas the Bimmer is more workman like etc.
> 
> If you ring around and are prepared to travel you'll get a test drive of the M2 no problem.Be warned the LCI version is available next Summer with possibly a better engine,more power and tweaks to lighting etc,so it may be better to be patient.Same patience goes for the TTRS as the one's available now are compromised.
> 
> There's no discount on the M2 either,but come next year I would be very surprised if you couldn't negotiate a deal on both.
> 
> I've actually got a deposit down for a CSL when it eventually comes out,but I'm open to the RS when I know more and Audi start behaving themselves.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Leopard, some food for thought there! They have also offered me some 65 plate M4's at £48k (before negotiation), I presume you have drove them also? Hopefully get to test drive the TTRS within next 2 weeks a slong as it doesn't sell before its arrived! :lol:


----------



## mikef4uk

This Ltd edition crap really annoys me as the cars go to 'speculaters' rather than true owners, just look for any of the following
GT3, GT4, BMW M2, Focus RS, there's dozens for sale all at +£5K or more if it says 'Porsche' on the bonnet,

I know theyre not all a true 'Ltd edition, but they are 'Ltd' by numbers made.

Yamaha have got it sussed with the Yamaha R1M, thats a 'Limited Supply' and the numbers are limited to how many people want one


----------



## ZephyR2

Well that's a potential dilemma. If most dealers only get one RS. Do they allow customers to test drive it and later sell it as a demo (for a lot less). Or do the sell it as new and refuse any requests for a test drive.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Alex_S

ZephyR2 said:


> Well that's a potential dilemma. If most dealers only get one RS. Do they allow customers to test drive it and later sell it as a demo (for a lot less). Or do the sell it as new and refuse any requests for a test drive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


At the moment they are appearing to be sold before they arrive so no possibility of a test drive


----------



## Templar

Be interested in seeing what spec's and colours the majority of UK Dealers will be showcasing for the entry into market. I like possibly many other want to see in the flesh what this new TTRS could look like, just not inspired by black on black on black.


----------



## 4433allanr

Looks good in Vegas...


----------



## 4433allanr

Pic, courtesy of sherr13's instagram.


----------



## ZephyR2

4433allanr said:


> Looks good in Vegas...


Maybe but I'm not going all that way just to have a look at one. :lol:


----------



## 4433allanr

:lol:


----------



## Templar

4433allanr said:


> Pic, courtesy of sherr13's instagram.


Well that is definitely striking...along with a few other signature colours. I do seem to be warming to the nardo grey with the black optics pack which is also better when the lower front is not all black across the bottom like in your pic.


----------



## mikef4uk

Alex_S said:


> Ive just popped into 2 Audi dealers this afternoon. Both have 2 cars allocated to them until March next year, and have each sold 1 before they have even landed!
> They told me that id have to put a deposit down to secure the other one, so not possible to look at or test drive first!
> 
> Again both had aluminium packs, 1 with sports exhaust, other without, one with B&O, other without. None with dynamic pack Mag ride, Matrix Lights or OLED Rears, Black Styling etc.
> 
> The coupe was £56k and Roadster £57.5k with no discount given!
> 
> Going forward they would each be allocated 4 cars per year as per how they spec them.
> 
> I popped into the BMW garage afterwards to get a price on a M2 as £10k cheaper. Next build slot is May 2017 and not possible to test drive one, so would be a total gamble.
> 
> Thoughts??


You'll get a test drive in am M4 easier than the M2, this time of year it will certainly highlight BMW's biggest shortfall (IMHO) and that is a complete lack of traction in anything other than a warm dry sunny day, 
My mate has an M4, his road is probably 30 metres long and the high end of the road is about 6 inches higher, any sign of snow and it wont go up his road forwards or backwards, it has zero traction


----------



## csi_basel

Real Thing said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive just popped into 2 Audi dealers this afternoon. Both have 2 cars allocated to them until March next year, and have each sold 1 before they have even landed!
> They told me that id have to put a deposit down to secure the other one, so not possible to look at or test drive first!
> 
> Again both had aluminium packs, 1 with sports exhaust, other without, one with B&O, other without. None with dynamic pack Mag ride, Matrix Lights or OLED Rears, Black Styling etc.
> 
> The coupe was £56k and Roadster £57.5k with no discount given!
> 
> Going forward they would each be allocated 4 cars per year as per how they spec them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not come across a Decent Spec on any of the Dealer Cars yet and with no Discount being offered makes you wonder who if anyone is buying them?
Click to expand...

Also will be worth less when you try and sell as they're missing some essential extras..


----------



## Alex_S

mikef4uk said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive just popped into 2 Audi dealers this afternoon. Both have 2 cars allocated to them until March next year, and have each sold 1 before they have even landed!
> They told me that id have to put a deposit down to secure the other one, so not possible to look at or test drive first!
> 
> Again both had aluminium packs, 1 with sports exhaust, other without, one with B&O, other without. None with dynamic pack Mag ride, Matrix Lights or OLED Rears, Black Styling etc.
> 
> The coupe was £56k and Roadster £57.5k with no discount given!
> 
> Going forward they would each be allocated 4 cars per year as per how they spec them.
> 
> I popped into the BMW garage afterwards to get a price on a M2 as £10k cheaper. Next build slot is May 2017 and not possible to test drive one, so would be a total gamble.
> 
> Thoughts??
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get a test drive in am M4 easier than the M2, this time of year it will certainly highlight BMW's biggest shortfall (IMHO) and that is a complete lack of traction in anything other than a warm dry sunny day,
> My mate has an M4, his road is probably 30 metres long and the high end of the road is about 6 inches higher, any sign of snow and it wont go up his road forwards or backwards, it has zero traction
Click to expand...

Funny you should say that Mike as I ended up test driving the M240i just to try and get some possible feel of what the M2 is like in terms of cabin, driving position etc. It had rained 20 mins earlier and I could not get the power down in a straight line even in 4th gear at 70mph! Its been 7 years since i sold my BMW 330 and bought a TTS then the TTRS, and you really dont realise how much grip you have with quattro! Even in the wet i can fully accelerate out of a bend or roundabout, rarely even triggering the traction control! And my Conti winter tyres are exceptional in the snow! Im now having flashbacks of the days holding traffic up in my BMW 330 when there was a centimeter of slush haha :lol:


----------



## Templar

Anyone considering putting their money down for the factory spec'd first off batch Audi TTRS without some of the desirable options folk will want further down the line must have their heads looked at unless there is a carrot dangling discount on offer. The TTRS will not have the luxury of a long waiting list premium as say the Macan had where dealers were offering the owners a premium over and above the original order price.
Oh I shouldn't mention another brand in this thread should I, it might upset someone 

Disclaimer...This post is only my view/opinion on the recent subject brought up by a fellow forum member any offense caused or interpreted as such was not intended and should be disregarded.


----------



## leopard

Templar said:


> Disclaimer...This post is only my view/opinion on the recent subject brought up by a fellow forum member any offense caused or interpreted as such was not intended and should be disregarded.


T's & C's apply :lol:


----------



## Templar

leopard said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer...This post is only my view/opinion on the recent subject brought up by a fellow forum member any offense caused or interpreted as such was not intended and should be disregarded.
> 
> 
> 
> T's & C's apply :lol:
Click to expand...

 :wink: missed that bit.


----------



## RockKramer

leopard said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer...This post is only my view/opinion on the recent subject brought up by a fellow forum member any offense caused or interpreted as such was not intended and should be disregarded.
> 
> 
> 
> T's & C's apply :lol:
Click to expand...

Poking the bear!


----------



## powerplay

Just catching up on some of those reviews. Mostly very positive it seems and can't say I'm surprised. As usual Evo gets it wrong again with "_...but this new RS uses a quattro four-wheel drive system that can send 100 per cent of torque to either axle..._" :roll: :lol:

I wish my local dealer was half as competent as some others seem to be - I went in there yesterday to ask if they were getting one, no one knew, I was promised a call today and no prizes for guessing how that went :lol:


----------



## Templar

I believe only certain allotted dealerships are allocated RS stock due to the lower sales quantities...the others will of course sell you one but not being 'specialists' within the group their knowledge will be limited.


----------



## waynej46

So went onto the Audi website and asked an advisor if the RS will be limited numbers his reply:
"I can confirm there is no limitation on number. The vehicles are launching on the 19th November and the first ones are coming not long after. We can sit down with you, spec up the options you want after that date and then look into getting you a vehicle."
I asked him to confirm that there was going to be no limited number of cars coming into the uk then?
"No there are no limited numbers, unless we have more orders than the factory can cope with. What would happen is once we have fully launched, we will send you a brochure for you to look over. Once you have this i would suggest you pop back onto live chat and we can discuss all the options and list out the specifications you are looking for. Once we have this you can order one brand new built to the options you want."
So it's all BS and this was from Audi themselves, no dealer. Happy days.


----------



## Multijfj

I notice they've now removed the limited number disclaimer from the Audi website.

Makes sense.

Perhaps they've read the forum and can see 180 pages of people wanting to buy them!


----------



## tt3600

powerplay said:


> I wish my local dealer was half as competent as some others seem to be - I went in there yesterday to ask if they were getting one, no one knew, I was promised a call today and no prizes for guessing how that went :lol:


Incredible isn't it? I left a message for sales and they didn't even bother to call me back.

BMW served me far better.


----------



## powerplay

Multijfj said:


> I notice they've now removed the limited number disclaimer from the Audi website.


Just looked, it's still there :?


----------



## sherry13

4433allanr said:


> Pic, courtesy of sherr13's instagram.


Hoorah! Thanks. My favourite so far is the Ara Blue. Although what do we know, my most popular video at the moment is the Q2! And heaven knows when they will ship.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname

Multijfj said:


> I notice they've now removed the limited number disclaimer from the Audi website.
> 
> Makes sense.
> 
> Perhaps they've read the forum and can see 180 pages of people wanting to buy them!


here? 7/8 people really wants that car!
anyway, as I said, go to the dealer and buy if someone really wants it!!
if someone didn't read it, I post it (it's also updated on November)


----------



## Dash

Multijfj said:


> Perhaps they've read the forum and can see 180 pages of people wanting to buy them!


* 180 pages of people wanting different wheels


----------



## noname

yes I read a lot about the wheels..but also that many people are only wondering in the configurator while if they were already went to the dealer, maybe now, were driving a TTrs.
dealers are selling them as soon as they have to people who really want them! saw 3 in 3 months!


----------



## mikef4uk

Alex_S said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive just popped into 2 Audi dealers this afternoon. Both have 2 cars allocated to them until March next year, and have each sold 1 before they have even landed!
> They told me that id have to put a deposit down to secure the other one, so not possible to look at or test drive first!
> 
> Again both had aluminium packs, 1 with sports exhaust, other without, one with B&O, other without. None with dynamic pack Mag ride, Matrix Lights or OLED Rears, Black Styling etc.
> 
> The coupe was £56k and Roadster £57.5k with no discount given!
> 
> Going forward they would each be allocated 4 cars per year as per how they spec them.
> 
> I popped into the BMW garage afterwards to get a price on a M2 as £10k cheaper. Next build slot is May 2017 and not possible to test drive one, so would be a total gamble.
> 
> Thoughts??
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get a test drive in am M4 easier than the M2, this time of year it will certainly highlight BMW's biggest shortfall (IMHO) and that is a complete lack of traction in anything other than a warm dry sunny day,
> My mate has an M4, his road is probably 30 metres long and the high end of the road is about 6 inches higher, any sign of snow and it wont go up his road forwards or backwards, it has zero traction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny you should say that Mike as I ended up test driving the M240i just to try and get some possible feel of what the M2 is like in terms of cabin, driving position etc. It had rained 20 mins earlier and I could not get the power down in a straight line even in 4th gear at 70mph! Its been 7 years since i sold my BMW 330 and bought a TTS then the TTRS, and you really dont realise how much grip you have with quattro! Even in the wet i can fully accelerate out of a bend or roundabout, rarely even triggering the traction control! And my Conti winter tyres are exceptional in the snow! Im now having flashbacks of the days holding traffic up in my BMW 330 when there was a centimeter of slush haha :lol:
Click to expand...

I think these days with ever increasing horsepower that 4WD is very nearly a 'must have' even BMW who have preached RWD for the ultimate driver feel etc now offer the likes of the 435D ONLY with ''X Drive'' you cannot have a 2WD version.

As much as the tail out stuff is very entertaining on Top Gear and the like in the real World I think a tail happy BMW might start to wear thin in a very short time frame and the modern 4WD Performance machinery out there offers a good driving experience for 99% of us..............and a very rapid rewarding car to drive in all conditions


----------



## Nin Din Din

mikef4uk said:


> ....the modern 4WD Performance machinery out there offers a good driving experience for 99% of us..............and a very rapid rewarding car to drive in all conditions


This was the primary reason why I bought my Mk2 TTS, and what kept me interested in the Mk3 TTRS. 4WD/AWD can save your butt.


----------



## powerplay

Agreed totally. Being tail happy might be great fun on a track, but for the 95% of people without the skill or reactions needed to keep it in check it's the opposite of what's required on the public road, where 95% of people will be driving 95% of the time.

Give me a sure-footed awd car that, oh no, might reveal understeer at the limit, instead of something that might break free unintentionally and slide into the nearest kerb/tree/child.


----------



## ZephyR2

powerplay said:


> Agreed totally. Being tail happy might be great fun on a track, but for the 95% of people without the skill or reactions needed to keep it in check it's the opposite of what's required on the public road, where 95% of people will be driving 95% of the time.
> 
> Give me a sure-footed awd car that, oh no, might reveal understeer at the limit, instead of something that might break free unintentionally and slide into the nearest kerb/tree/child.


+1
Although I'd say more like 99.9% not 95%.


----------



## Dash

I've oversteered in a FWD into a ditch before in bad weather. No way I'm going to be happy in a RWD on B and unclassified roads in the winter.

Being able to launch across a junction without fuss on slippery wet roads without any drama is an amazing thing. I have a fond memory of somebody in 2WD car trying to race off the line against my MK1 quattro - on a hill, in the rain. Of course he stood no chance, but as I was in no position to race I just drove off normally whilst he was stuck spinning his wheels.

And it's not just the more extreme conditions where AWD works. I've had my fill of 2WD Audi's on loan and the horrible wheel spin even when already rolling. On the flip side, it's also a bit of a giggle getting all four wheels to light up


----------



## datamonkey

leopard said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer...This post is only my view/opinion on the recent subject brought up by a fellow forum member any offense caused or interpreted as such was not intended and should be disregarded.
> 
> 
> 
> T's & C's apply :lol:
Click to expand...

Shit it's like being back at school!


----------



## waynej46

ManuTT said:


> Multijfj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice they've now removed the limited number disclaimer from the Audi website.
> 
> Makes sense.
> 
> Perhaps they've read the forum and can see 180 pages of people wanting to buy them!
> 
> 
> 
> here? 7/8 people really wants that car!
> anyway, as I said, go to the dealer and buy if someone really wants it!!
> if someone didn't read it, I post it (it's also updated on November)
Click to expand...

I want this car but not just yet and I also want to pick what I want on the car. If you read my post earlier you'll see I spoke directly to Customer services who did a bit of digging for me and reassured me twice that they will NOT be a limited car and in a few weeks, after the car is fully launched in the U.K. Dealers, you WILL be able to do a personal spec. 
I'll wait till then personally.


----------



## powerplay

Yes of course, same here.

It makes absolutely no sense whatsoever to say it's limited to one or two dealer-spec only models per dealer. Heck I don't think my local dealer is even getting one.

You don't do that in one of your biggest target markets :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Nothing's limited we all know that, but the PR guys have to have an input.
Car is a trim, All the UK models could be RS's and it wouldnt impact the availability at all (once they fix the wheels :lol: )


----------



## Real Thing

No Configurator but see you can download the full pricelist now.
https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi ... celist.pdf


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Real Thing said:


> No Configurator but see you can download the full pricelist now.
> https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi ... celist.pdf


Looks like the carbon brakes never made it then, just fitted them to the cars the journalists were driving on track.....


----------



## Cobstar

Real Thing said:


> No Configurator but see you can download the full pricelist now.
> https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi ... celist.pdf


Thank you Real Thing  Now I can have hours of fun speccing a car I can't afford and dreaming of when I can get a 5 cylinder 20v back on our fleet. Ooh - look Daytona is an option. But then there's Ara Blue.

Can't wait to see a new TT RS in the metal.


----------



## basher

Ianstewartshouse said:


> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Configurator but see you can download the full pricelist now.
> https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi ... celist.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the carbon brakes never made it then, just fitted them to the cars the journalists were driving on track.....
Click to expand...

That's a bugger.

I just called my local dealer and got another story from all those listed on this forum so far...

1 RS per dealer in the UK.
_If_ order books are opened thereafter, it's unlikely to be before Q3 next year.

I wish Audi UK would get their story straight. :?


----------



## leopard

"Gloss Carbon" mirrors.... £1200 :lol:

The tyre size in the download pdf seems odd.. 245 section.That's 10 less than it's predecessor [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Real Thing

leopard said:


> "Gloss Carbon" mirrors.... £1200 :lol:
> 
> The tyre size in the download pdf seems odd.. 245 section.That's 10 less than it's predecessor [smiley=gossip.gif]


Strange that the 20"s are 255 except gloss which are quoted as 245
Wheels
TT RS Total RRP
inc VAT†
CP7 19" x 9.0J '5-arm polygon' design alloy wheels in galvanised silver with 245/35 R19 tyres S £0
CR6 19" x 9.0J '5-arm polygon' design alloy wheels in matt titanium-look, diamond cut finish with 245/35 R19 tyres n £300
CN7 20" x 9.0J '7-spoke rotor' design alloy wheels in galvanised silver with 255/30 R20 tyres n £1,295
CP5 20" x 9.0J '7-spoke rotor' design alloy wheels in matt titanium-look, diamond cut finish with 255/30 R20 tyres n £1,595
CT1 20" x 9.0J '7-spoke rotor' design alloy wheels in gloss anthracite black, diamond cut finish with 245/30 R20 tyres n £1,595


----------



## mikef4uk

Real Thing said:


> No Configurator but see you can download the full pricelist now.
> https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi ... celist.pdf


Interesting price list.

I would have to at least spec £1500 worth of extra's (Fold Mirror/advanced key/hill hold/Tyre monitor/privacy glass) to get the car to the same spec as my standard Golf GTD, and I would still be missing the adaptive cruise control


----------



## powerplay

I was on OrangeWheels earlier and requested a quote on a rough spec. I actually ticked Vegas yellow... but it's not in this list! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Blacknerd

OELED £800 should be standard


----------



## tt3600

Real Thing said:


> No Configurator but see you can download the full pricelist now.
> https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi ... celist.pdf


As l thought the carbon brakes just marketing for journalist only.


----------



## powerplay

Blacknerd said:


> OELED £800 should be standard


I'm actually quite relieved they're not as I think they're horrid, prefer the vertical lines to mirror the fronts personally.


----------



## tt3600

Fuel tank 55 litres well that's annoying down from 60 on the gen 1


----------



## Jonny_C

.....so that will be £59,145 for same spec as my TTS. Hmmmm...........

......and that's not including the Open Top Pack, which isn't mentioned anywhere .


----------



## Toshiba

62k for a modest spec.
If Audi would have included a few key options the car could have been more competitive at say 7k or so more than the S, but at 15k.. :-|

Lights front and back, Carbon, Paint, Dynamic Pack as a min should be standard.
Nardo was metallic last time i saw it too - it would look very premier like without the flecks.


----------



## Multijfj

Toshiba said:


> 62k for a modest spec.
> If Audi would have included a few key options the car could have been more competitive at say 7k or so more than the S, but at 15k.. :-|
> 
> Lights front and back, Carbon, Paint, Dynamic Pack as a min should be standard.
> Nardo was metallic last time i saw it too - it would look very premier like without the flecks.


Nardo has never been metallic


----------



## Toshiba

I could be thinking nano,


----------



## sherry13

Jonny_C said:


> .
> 
> ......and that's not including the Open Top Pack, which isn't mentioned anywhere .


I've not seen the seat neck heaters in any of the TT RS Roadster videos or in the one I saw at Audi City London in the spring (which feels like about 10 years ago).

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Multijfj

Toshiba said:


> I could be thinking nano,


Yeah when I originally went to buy my RS3 I was sure I read they did it in Nano Grey. Went to order it and they didn't! Love Nano.. looks brilliant.

Just priced mine up, £57550 with everything I want. Or £54950 with a couple of compromises (eg. losing the 20" wheels and electric seats / keyless entry).

Wonder what sort of figures we will be expecting


----------



## powerplay

I've priced up on Orangewheels earlier. They still don't list all the options I want but my spec included

Bang + Olufsen sound system
Crystal - Ara blue
Dynamic pack
black styling pack
20" 7-spoke rotor design alloy wheels in gloss anthracite black

Which, with their "discount" came in just over 52k so that's my ballpark target when I can actually spec one with a dealer proper. certainly won't be paying the 57k asking price that's for sure :lol:


----------



## Izzu

For some reason I can't access the Audi UK website anymore. My IP is blocked on both my computer and my phone (thus ruling out locality and firewall, since my phone is using the LTE network).

Does Audi UK no longer like us Americans? 

Can someone post the PDF here?


----------



## tt3600

This is my spec so far,

6Y | Daytona grey, pearl effect £550
WB3 | Comfort and Sound Pack £1,650
1BQ | Audi Magnetic Ride with 'RS' Sport suspension £1,000
5L2 | Extended Matt Aluminium Styling Pack £800
VW1 | Privacy glass £450
KA2 | Rear-view camera £450
UH2 | Hill-hold assist £90
7K3 | Tyre-pressure monitoring system £200 
9ZE | Audi Phone Box with wireless charging £325
QE1 | Storage Pack £175

£51,800 + £5,690 of options = £57,490.


----------



## powerplay

Izzu said:


> For some reason I can't access the Audi UK website anymore. My IP is blocked on both my computer and my phone (thus ruling out locality and firewall, since my phone is using the LTE network).
> 
> Does Audi UK no longer like us Americans?
> 
> Can someone post the PDF here?


----------



## Izzu

Thank you, sir!


----------



## noname

With oled no dynamic front indicators shahahah


----------



## tt3600

ManuTT said:


> With oled no dynamic front indicators shahahah


You mean sweeping indicators?

You have to get 'Matrix LED headlights with LED rear lights and dynamic front and rear indicators'.


----------



## noname

Obviously with matrix but with normal led on the rear!!
I thought Audi would add the front dynamic indicators as standard with matrix or only with oled instead is the opposite!


----------



## patatus

I've seen 2 TT RS today (West London) - One red this morning, and one dark grey in the afternoon... Sounds really nice :mrgreen:


----------



## sherry13

__
http://instagr.am/p/BMq8WdlDSZn/













































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Multijfj

tt3600 said:


> This is my spec so far,
> 
> 6Y | Daytona grey, pearl effect £550
> WB3 | Comfort and Sound Pack £1,650
> 1BQ | Audi Magnetic Ride with 'RS' Sport suspension £1,000
> 5L2 | Extended Matt Aluminium Styling Pack £800
> VW1 | Privacy glass £450
> KA2 | Rear-view camera £450
> UH2 | Hill-hold assist £90
> 7K3 | Tyre-pressure monitoring system £200
> 9ZE | Audi Phone Box with wireless charging £325
> QE1 | Storage Pack £175
> 
> £51,800 + £5,690 of options = £57,490.


I honestly couldn't pay £450 for privacy glass. I think it needs it but you can get this after market for like £100!


----------



## leopard

Multijfj said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my spec so far,
> 
> 6Y | Daytona grey, pearl effect £550
> WB3 | Comfort and Sound Pack £1,650
> 1BQ | Audi Magnetic Ride with 'RS' Sport suspension £1,000
> 5L2 | Extended Matt Aluminium Styling Pack £800
> VW1 | Privacy glass £450
> KA2 | Rear-view camera £450
> UH2 | Hill-hold assist £90
> 7K3 | Tyre-pressure monitoring system £200
> 9ZE | Audi Phone Box with wireless charging £325
> QE1 | Storage Pack £175
> 
> £51,800 + £5,690 of options = £57,490.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly couldn't pay £450 for privacy glass. I think it needs it but you can get this after market for like £100!
Click to expand...

I would,but that price of nearly £58K needs trimming with a discount...


----------



## skyseer

Why no yellow color? But there were pics of yellow roadster on audi website


----------



## Luca_CH

ManuTT said:


> With oled no dynamic front indicators shahahah


You must buy both...
Matrix and Oled...


----------



## powerplay

Forgive the noob question but what exactly is the Advanced Key stuff? From what I can gather it's purely saving me from having to press the unlock button on the key fob? Is there anything more to it than that?

If I'm standing near my locked TT with the key on me, what stops someone else from just opening it?

When I lock my TT, I normally always pull the door handle to check it's locked - would that just unlock it again with this Advanced Key?


----------



## Omychron

powerplay said:


> Forgive the noob question but what exactly is the Advanced Key stuff? From what I can gather it's purely saving me from having to press the unlock button on the key fob? Is there anything more to it than that?
> 
> If I'm standing near my locked TT with the key on me, what stops someone else from just opening it?
> 
> When I lock my TT, I normally always pull the door handle to check it's locked - would that just unlock it again with this Advanced Key?


Advanced key means you don't need to take it out of your pocket, basically.
Lock/unlock door with touch, start the car as long as the key is somewhere inside.

Pulling the door handle to check if it's locked will unlock it, yes.

I haven't tried unlocking it when someone else has the key. Could work I suppose.

I have it, it's a nice gadget I suppose. Probably more useful for women having the key buried somewhere in their purse!


----------



## powerplay

Omychron said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive the noob question but what exactly is the Advanced Key stuff? From what I can gather it's purely saving me from having to press the unlock button on the key fob? Is there anything more to it than that?
> 
> If I'm standing near my locked TT with the key on me, what stops someone else from just opening it?
> 
> When I lock my TT, I normally always pull the door handle to check it's locked - would that just unlock it again with this Advanced Key?
> 
> 
> 
> Advanced key means you don't need to take it out of your pocket, basically.
> Lock/unlock door with touch, start the car as long as the key is somewhere inside.
> 
> Pulling the door handle to check if it's locked will unlock it, yes.
> 
> I haven't tried unlocking it when someone else has the key. Could work I suppose.
> 
> I have it, it's a nice gadget I suppose. Probably more useful for women having the key buried somewhere in their purse!
Click to expand...

Thanks. So in all the videos of the TTRS with the key going in the holder next to the seat - is this only if you have Advanced Key? If no advanced key do you still have to put the key in the "ignition" to start the car or does the start/stop button still work if the key is just in the car?


----------



## datamonkey

Just had a call from my local stealers. Their RS is in, going to see it later today.

Gonna try and get a test drive but for some reason don't think it'll happen!


----------



## R_TTS

No need to put the key in any 'ignition' to start the car whether you have advanced key or not, it can just be in your pocket. No idea why anyone would want to put in that little slot, especially if you have the advanced key as you have no need to take it out of your pocket in the first place.

I've had similar on a few cars now, and personally really like it.


----------



## noname

Luca_CH said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> With oled no dynamic front indicators shahahah
> 
> 
> 
> You must buy both...
> Matrix and Oled...
Click to expand...

No description says
Matrix with dynamic front and rear or
Matrix with dynamic rear and oled


----------



## brittan

That's about it - entry and exit with the key in your pocket.

Some info here: 



 that answers a couple of your questions; the range of the key is small and you do get a few seconds to pull the handle to confirm it's locked.


----------



## brittan

powerplay said:


> Thanks. So in all the videos of the TTRS with the key going in the holder next to the seat - is this only if you have Advanced Key? If no advanced key do you still have to put the key in the "ignition" to start the car or does the start/stop button still work if the key is just in the car?


The key holder is just a handy place to put the key, Advanced one or not but it's not mandatory to put it there; simply in the car will do.
Neither key has to be put in the "ignition" to start the car, it just has to be in the car. The steering lock is electrically operated.


----------



## powerplay

brittan said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. So in all the videos of the TTRS with the key going in the holder next to the seat - is this only if you have Advanced Key? If no advanced key do you still have to put the key in the "ignition" to start the car or does the start/stop button still work if the key is just in the car?
> 
> 
> 
> The key holder is just a handy place to put the key, Advanced one or not but it's not mandatory to put it there; simply in the car will do.
> Neither key has to be put in the "ignition" to start the car, it just has to be in the car. The steering lock is electrically operated.
Click to expand...

Great thanks. I'll pass on the advanced key option when it comes to it then, I think I prefer to use the key fob button, old-school style :lol:


----------



## Piker Mark

R_TTS said:


> No need to put the key in any 'ignition' to start the car whether you have advanced key or not, it can just be in your pocket. No idea why anyone would want to put in that little slot, especially if you have the advanced key as you have no need to take it out of your pocket in the first place.
> 
> I've had similar on a few cars now, and personally really like it.


I'd find that somewhat uncomfortable, to have my keys in my pocket whilst driving. My key fob goes in the holder by the armrest and all my other keys then fall neatly into drink holder in front of it.


----------



## Shug750S

Omychron said:


> I have it, it's a nice gadget I suppose. Probably more useful for women having the key buried somewhere in their purse!


Or bank robbers, with their shotgun in one hand and the bag of cash in the other


----------



## RichP

datamonkey said:


> Just had a call from my local stealers. Their RS is in, going to see it later today.
> 
> Gonna try and get a test drive but for some reason don't think it'll happen!


Tell them that you're *very* interested in making a purchase, then I'm sure it'll happen.


----------



## RichP

powerplay said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. So in all the videos of the TTRS with the key going in the holder next to the seat - is this only if you have Advanced Key? If no advanced key do you still have to put the key in the "ignition" to start the car or does the start/stop button still work if the key is just in the car?
> 
> 
> 
> The key holder is just a handy place to put the key, Advanced one or not but it's not mandatory to put it there; simply in the car will do.
> Neither key has to be put in the "ignition" to start the car, it just has to be in the car. The steering lock is electrically operated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great thanks. I'll pass on the advanced key option when it comes to it then, I think I prefer to use the key fob button, old-school style :lol:
Click to expand...

Totally pointless piece of tech in my opinion. Good for car thieves who manage to build key fob hacks to gain entry and start your car though...


----------



## Toshiba

As stated above "advanced key" make NO difference to stealing the car - that function "keyless start" is standard across the whole TT range if you want to believe the press..

This simply allows you to leave the key in a bag or pocket and "unlock or lock" the doors/boot to the car.
So, as ALWAYS "pointless" is a matter of perspective.. kinda like the VC, the 5 cylinder engine, the dynamic pack, the comfort pack.... :roll:


----------



## RichP

Toshiba said:


> As stated above "advanced key" make NO difference to stealing the car - that function "keyless start" is standard across the whole TT range if you want to believe the press..
> 
> So, as ALWAYS "pointless" is a matter of perspective.. kinda like the VC, the 5 cylinder engine, the dynamic pack, the comfort pack.... :roll:


Hence, the 'in my opinion' ...bless


----------



## Toshiba

bless indeed, it's a forum, so it's only ever an opinion.. :wink:


----------



## datamonkey

RichP said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a call from my local stealers. Their RS is in, going to see it later today.
> 
> Gonna try and get a test drive but for some reason don't think it'll happen!
> 
> 
> 
> Tell them that you're *very* interested in making a purchase, then I'm sure it'll happen.
Click to expand...

Long story short - didn't get to even speak with the dude I'm dealing with so no test drive today.

Did have a look around the car and a few things that struck me - Ara blue looks even nicer up close in person. I loved the alcantara steering wheel/gear stick. Thought the wheels are slightly nicer in person but still not for me, especially as a cost option...

My local 'RS' dealers are having a launch evening soon with test drives the day after so will be going out in one then...


----------



## Templar

Ara blue..very nice button sure on that big block of silver looking plastic running along the front lower edge of the bumper. Is it only the black pack that offers the trim around the lower front vents ?


----------



## Omychron

Shug750S said:


> Omychron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have it, it's a nice gadget I suppose. Probably more useful for women having the key buried somewhere in their purse!
> 
> 
> 
> Or bank robbers, with their shotgun in one hand and the bag of cash in the other
Click to expand...

It wouldn't be too bad of a getaway car I suppose...
Can't bring too many bags of cash, though.


----------



## RichP

datamonkey said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a call from my local stealers. Their RS is in, going to see it later today.
> 
> Gonna try and get a test drive but for some reason don't think it'll happen!
> 
> 
> 
> Tell them that you're *very* interested in making a purchase, then I'm sure it'll happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long story short - didn't get to even speak with the dude I'm dealing with so no test drive today.
> 
> Did have a look around the car and a few things that struck me - Ara blue looks even nicer up close in person. I loved the alcantara steering wheel/gear stick. Thought the wheels are slightly nicer in person but still not for me, especially as a cost option...
> 
> My local 'RS' dealers are having a launch evening soon with test drives the day after so will be going out in one then...
Click to expand...

Thought the wheels might look better in person. Prob look even better with black pack and anthracite wheels


----------



## Omychron

brittan said:


> That's about it - entry and exit with the key in your pocket.
> 
> Some info here:
> 
> 
> 
> that answers a couple of your questions; the range of the key is small and you do get a few seconds to pull the handle to confirm it's locked.


Didn't know you had time to confirm. Nice to know!


----------



## leopard

They've successfully cheapened the Ara blue with the aluminium. It makes it look worse than I thought.


----------



## datamonkey

RichP said:


> Thought the wheels might look better in person. Prob look even better with black pack and anthracite wheels


Yeah you're def right about them looking better in person and I reckon in anthracite even better. Though overall I think they'll look better when replaced with alternatives! lol


----------



## RichP

datamonkey said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought the wheels might look better in person. Prob look even better with black pack and anthracite wheels
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you're def right about them looking better in person and I reckon in anthracite even better. Though overall I think they'll look better when replaced with alternatives! lol
Click to expand...


----------



## sherry13

leopard said:


> They've successfully cheapened the Ara blue with the aluminium. It makes it look worse than I thought.


A few other options:










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RichP

leopard said:


> They've successfully cheapened the Ara blue with the aluminium. It makes it look worse than I thought.


Can't usually go wrong with blue and silver. I would have at least put anthracite wheels to dull down the tackiness a bit.


----------



## leopard

sherry13 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've successfully cheapened the Ara blue with the aluminium. It makes it look worse than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> A few other options
Click to expand...

I think it would have to be normal body colour for me without the silver or black enhancements although the white with body colour mirrors is the lesser if the two evils.

If it only came with one or t'other,it would have to black on black



RichP said:


> Can't usually go wrong with blue and silver. I would have at least put anthracite wheels to dull down the tackiness a bit.


Those silver wheels are simply gash...

Sort of Miele fridge door silver at that :x


----------



## RichP

leopard said:


> Those silver wheels are simply gash...
> 
> Sort of Miele fridge door silver at that :x


Perhaps it's the retro look you don't like?


----------



## Cobstar

Like the body coloured mirrors on the pictures sherry13 has posted. Personal choice I know as the aluminium ones have S and RS provenance. But there again the RS2 had body coloured mirrors.


----------



## Multijfj

Has anyone got pictures of a car without a styling pack? I can't recall seeing one !


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Multijfj said:


> Has anyone got pictures of a car without a styling pack? I can't recall seeing one !


Couple of pages back, there is an Ara blue roadster at UK launch with no styling pack. The standard look is the silver around the grille with the quattro badge, but no silver on the lower bumper or on rear bumpers.


----------



## mikef4uk

powerplay said:


> Forgive the noob question but what exactly is the Advanced Key stuff? From what I can gather it's purely saving me from having to press the unlock button on the key fob? Is there anything more to it than that?
> 
> If I'm standing near my locked TT with the key on me, what stops someone else from just opening it?
> 
> When I lock my TT, I normally always pull the door handle to check it's locked - would that just unlock it again with this Advanced Key?


Our Golf GTD has it standard.

It's quite clever, you leave the key in your pocket, a touch on the inside of the door handle unlocks the car and a touch on the outside of the handle locks it, the range is very limited, I have left the key on an outside window ledge about 6 foot away and can not open the car.

Even if you leave a key inside the car (like the second key in the wifes handbag) the car can not be unlocked from the outside

Downsides? washing the car with the key in your pocket is a pain in the arse, every time you go over the door handle or brush against it when cleaning the roof the car locks

To the OP, yes, trying the door will unlock it, range is very limited (about 3 feet on the Golf) They altered the (again standard equipment on the Golf) electric Mirror fold in so the mirrors fold in when locked and fold out when unlocked, unlike my previous Golf that folded in when locked but only out when the ignition was turned on


----------



## Toshiba

The red (but looks gar more orange in the photos) so far is the only one that looks any good (daytona as an exception) the rest ego black are really poor.
Colour is such an important option.


----------



## RichP

Toshiba said:


> The red (but looks gar more orange in the photos) so far is the only one that looks any good (daytona as an exception) the rest ego black are really poor.
> Colour is such an important option.


Nah, has to be white on black. Total contrast, stand out, stunning. TT's always look awesome in white.


----------



## Aoon_M

My ideal spec.. 5%+ discount is needed :roll:

Coupe - £51800

Colour - T3/2Y/K6 - Nardo Grey/Glacier White/Ara Blue - £0/£550/£775

7K3 - TPMS - £200

WB3 - Comfort and Sound Pack - £1,650

KA2 - Rear View Camera - £450

UH2 - Hill Hold Assist - £90

9ZE - Audi Phone Box - £325

PEF - TT RS Design Pack - £895

5MB - Carbon Fibre Inlays - £850

5L3 - Black Pack - £800

VW1 - Privacy Glass - £450

8SC - Matrix OLED rear lights - £800

WB0 - Dynamic Pack - £1600

PC2 - Red Brake Callipers - £325

N7S - SS Seats w/ leather/Alcantara

AS - Black upholstery with Crescendo red stitching

TOTAL - £59470

PXC - Matrix LED Headlights - £945 ???

QE1 - Storage Pack - £175 ???

6FQ - Carbon Mirrors - £1200 ???

NM5 - Engine cover in gloss Carbon - £650 ???


----------



## leopard

Aoon_M said:


> My ideal spec.. 5%+ discount is needed :roll:
> 
> Coupe - £51800
> 
> Colour - T3/2Y/K6 - Nardo Grey/Glacier White/Ara Blue - £0/£550/£775
> 
> 7K3 - TPMS - £200
> 
> WB3 - Comfort and Sound Pack - £1,650
> 
> KA2 - Rear View Camera - £450
> 
> UH2 - Hill Hold Assist - £90
> 
> 9ZE - Audi Phone Box - £325
> 
> PEF - TT RS Design Pack - £895
> 
> 5MB - Carbon Fibre Inlays - £850
> 
> 5L3 - Black Pack - £800
> 
> VW1 - Privacy Glass - £450
> 
> 8SC - Matrix OLED rear lights - £800
> 
> WB0 - Dynamic Pack - £1600
> 
> PC2 - Red Brake Callipers - £325
> 
> N7S - SS Seats w/ leather/Alcantara
> 
> AS - Black upholstery with Crescendo red stitching
> 
> TOTAL - £59470
> 
> PXC - Matrix LED Headlights - £945 ???
> 
> QE1 - Storage Pack - £175 ???
> 
> 6FQ - Carbon Mirrors - £1200 ???
> 
> NM5 - Engine cover in gloss Carbon - £650 ???


Call it £60K... 

5% discount will give you £57K,still big numbers.


----------



## mikef4uk

leopard said:


> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> My ideal spec.. 5%+ discount is needed :roll:
> 
> Coupe - £51800
> 
> Colour - T3/2Y/K6 - Nardo Grey/Glacier White/Ara Blue - £0/£550/£775
> 
> 7K3 - TPMS - £200
> 
> WB3 - Comfort and Sound Pack - £1,650
> 
> KA2 - Rear View Camera - £450
> 
> UH2 - Hill Hold Assist - £90
> 
> 9ZE - Audi Phone Box - £325
> 
> PEF - TT RS Design Pack - £895
> 
> 5MB - Carbon Fibre Inlays - £850
> 
> 5L3 - Black Pack - £800
> 
> VW1 - Privacy Glass - £450
> 
> 8SC - Matrix OLED rear lights - £800
> 
> WB0 - Dynamic Pack - £1600
> 
> PC2 - Red Brake Callipers - £325
> 
> N7S - SS Seats w/ leather/Alcantara
> 
> AS - Black upholstery with Crescendo red stitching
> 
> TOTAL - £59470
> 
> PXC - Matrix LED Headlights - £945 ???
> 
> QE1 - Storage Pack - £175 ???
> 
> 6FQ - Carbon Mirrors - £1200 ???
> 
> NM5 - Engine cover in gloss Carbon - £650 ???
> 
> 
> 
> Call it £60K...
> 
> 5% discount will give you £57K,still big numbers.
Click to expand...

There are some very big numbers appearing not just in the Audi range,

Could it be that the manufacturers are increasing the numbers and 'forcing people' to purchase the car through the various PCP schemes? (and I know the PCP figure is already 90-95%)


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

For me I'll be taking it easy on options as you never get the money back on them. The TTRS is already pretty well spec'd as standard with no real 'must haves' missing for me. I went to town on my S3 hatch in 2014 in terms of options and I am now sitting in negative equity as part-ex figures are gash and even more so with a well loaded car. They will sell it for more on the forecourt but in terms of part-ex you are screwed. Plus selling privately only Sat Nav and Tech/sound are of any interest to buyers. They couldn't care less about lane assist or ACC etc. 
Of course all of the above is just my opinion and experience so far with buying with a PCP.

For me it'll be Ara blue, no style packs, standard 19" wheels, Dynamic pack and folding mirrors. If I hate the wheels I'll get some OEMs and use these as winters.


----------



## ColinH

Aoon_M - invalid combination requested: red stitching only with leather, not with leather/Alcantara.


----------



## mikef4uk

I must admit, a white TTS on the option 20inch multi spokes does look well


----------



## powerplay

My modest spec I am going with is as follows

K6	Ara Blue - £775
CT1	20" wheels in gloss anthracite black - £1595
WB0	Dynamic Pack - £1600
5L3	Extended High-gloss black styling pack - £800
QE1	Storage Pack - £175
9VS	Bang & Olufsen Sound System - £625
7k3	TPMS - £200
NH1	Super Sport seats with Fine Nappa leather
EI	Black upholstery with Rock grey stitching
5MD	Aluminium inlays

Total £57570

Although I'm not sure about the wheels, they'll be a last resort if I can't get dealer to spec a different oem alternative.

Quite a few things I'd like but really don't need and cannot justify, eg, reversing camera (which will plug into already-present wiring loom!) - nah, I'll get a 55"4k TV instead :lol:


----------



## noname

Just to understand your prices..57k is a big price? My TT costs 60.300£ with your change!!
Ok maybe you have less vat but it doesn't seem expensive


----------



## Toshiba

You can't compare prices across regions it just doesn't take into account lots of other factors.


----------



## Piker Mark

Multijfj said:


> Has anyone got pictures of a car without a styling pack? I can't recall seeing one !


Plenty on the interweb if you search for them. I'm not so sure about the ali styling pack, I suppose it depends what colour you go for. The gloss black will no doubt be the most common choice.

Working through the options list, I was quite pleased to see most of what I want is standard. Just the Dynamic Pack, B&O, red calipers (maybe) Alcantara for the seats (good to see that option) and I'm probably going Glacier with the gloss black pack. That's me done. Most of the other options I'd never want or use. So, that just leaves the cost of wheels to swap out. Which I think will be the same price as the TTS. Dealer said that last time we were speaking. I want the 20" Y spoke on my RS, painted Gloss Black. I'll get them painted after taking delivery.

Talking of wheels - has anyone noticed that the only credible option, that being the 19 version painted black, is missing from the UK option list. It's in the German version though. I'd have to see that wheel in the flesh, but because the centre was black, it masked the star protrusion enough to make it sort of look OK. Anyway, mute point for me. Just a matter of waiting until I can order the car next year. I'm in no hurry, might even wait six months and see if the wheel options change, as they surely will. Dealer tried yesterday to persuade me to buy the demo car they have coming in. As usual, it's got a silly amount of options on it and it's... yep... blue with the silver pack on it. Good luck selling that. £61k they want for it. Gulp... reminds me of when the RS3 came out and all the demo cars were either blue, black or red with the ali packs and they all seemed to have white leather interiors. Loaded with options too - mostly things you'd not normally want or need. Dealer near me took 9 months to sell their RS3 demonstrators. LOL.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Oh my! :-o :-o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YadAG_ ... kujEgy4JwQ


----------



## Mcmullen_mark

I recently bought a TTS last year. It's still in immaculate condition. 5000 miles on clock Put £21000 into it. Paying £400 pcp a month into it. Got in touch with dealer to buy a daytona grey ttrs and has to put another £10000 in to make my payments go up to £580 a month. Or about £15000 to keep my payments the same! Would of done the deal for £7500. But it's gone ridiculous. Coming up with the bullshit that there was no deals.it's Far too expensive.


----------



## Multijfj

Mcmullen_mark said:


> I recently bought a TTS last year. It's still in immaculate condition. 5000 miles on clock Put £21000 into it. Paying £400 pcp a month into it. Got in touch with dealer to buy a daytona grey ttrs and has to put another £10000 in to make my payments go up to £580 a month. Or about £15000 to keep my payments the same! Would of done the deal for £7500. But it's gone ridiculous. Coming up with the bullshit that there was no deals.it's Far too expensive.


What were the figures giving you for your car mate if you don't mind me asking? I've asked my dealer for figures and he has nothing. Wondering what sort of PCP figures they are coming up with!


----------



## Mcmullen_mark

Multijfj said:


> Mcmullen_mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently bought a TTS last year. It's still in immaculate condition. 5000 miles on clock Put £21000 into it. Paying £400 pcp a month into it. Got in touch with dealer to buy a daytona grey ttrs and has to put another £10000 in to make my payments go up to £580 a month. Or about £15000 to keep my payments the same! Would of done the deal for £7500. But it's gone ridiculous. Coming up with the bullshit that there was no deals.it's Far too expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> What were the figures giving you for your car mate if you don't mind me asking? I've asked my dealer for figures and he has nothing. Wondering what sort of PCP figures they are coming up with!
Click to expand...

Didn't ask tbh. Was just wanting to know how much I had to put in to swap. But all said and done obviously wasn't giving me enough.


----------



## Shug750S

Mcmullen_mark said:


> I recently bought a TTS last year. It's still in immaculate condition. 5000 miles on clock Put £21000 into it. Paying £400 pcp a month into it. Got in touch with dealer to buy a daytona grey ttrs and has to put another £10000 in to make my payments go up to £580 a month. Or about £15000 to keep my payments the same! Would of done the deal for £7500. But it's gone ridiculous. Coming up with the bullshit that there was no deals.it's Far too expensive.


Sounds sort of right. You're looking to swap a one year old car for a new model that lists at about 12k or so more.

Unless he has a buyer for your one year old car why would he give major discounts on the new one that he hasn't even got in stock.

You always get hit on resale value in the first year to 18 months anyway...


----------



## Mcmullen_mark

More like 15000 ?


----------



## Shug750S

Yep, new RS retails for about £15k more than one year old TTS (would have expected a bigger difference) and they are asking you to pay £15k to upgrade. Why the shock?

Or have I missed something?


----------



## sherry13

New walkaround video by Wize in Switzerland.






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mcmullen_mark

I think buying a tts and getting the discount everyone does get then looking to buy the rs with nothing of makes for the biggest shock are well just have to wait


----------



## Dash

Hah, it looks like paint is now an optional extra, the no-cost option being primer-grey.


----------



## powerplay

Dash said:


> Hah, it looks like paint is now an optional extra, the no-cost option being primer-grey.


I thought exactly the same :? Seeing as quite a few peeps seem to think it looks good in battleship grey I thought I'd best not comment :lol:

Looks like with Ibis White being a popular "standard" colour, Audi has decided to charge for it this time, on top of what is already a grossly overpriced piece of kit :x


----------



## leopard

Dash said:


> Hah, it looks like paint is now an optional extra, the no-cost option being primer-grey.


Sort of makes sense.An unfinished paint job for no charge


----------



## basher

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Oh my! :-o :-o
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YadAG_ ... kujEgy4JwQ


Oh my indeed!

I love the nardo with carbon detailing.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Another look at the RS and 19inch wheels.





Look around an Ara blue roadster


----------



## datamonkey

basher said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my! :-o :-o
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YadAG_ ... kujEgy4JwQ
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my indeed!
> 
> I love the nardo with carbon detailing.
Click to expand...

Me too!

In fact I don't think there's been a colour I haven't liked yet, with probably black and white being my least favourite...


----------



## Templar

powerplay said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, it looks like paint is now an optional extra, the no-cost option being primer-grey.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought exactly the same :? Seeing as quite a few peeps seem to think it looks good in battleship grey I thought I'd best not comment :lol:
> 
> Looks like with Ibis White being a popular "standard" colour, Audi has decided to charge for it this time, on top of what is already a grossly overpriced piece of kit :x
Click to expand...

Is that correct Audi is now opting Ibis white as a cost option ? So what no cost option paint colours are there this time around ?


----------



## powerplay

Templar said:


> Is that correct Audi is now opting Ibis white as a cost option ? So what no cost option paint colours are there this time around ?


It's documented in the options .pdf file (attached and linked on here a few posts ago).

Only the base primer is a no-cost option. If you want any colour they have you by the balls and are gently squeezing.


----------



## Real Thing

Templar said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, it looks like paint is now an optional extra, the no-cost option being primer-grey.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought exactly the same :? Seeing as quite a few peeps seem to think it looks good in battleship grey I thought I'd best not comment :lol:
> 
> Looks like with Ibis White being a popular "standard" colour, Audi has decided to charge for it this time, on top of what is already a grossly overpriced piece of kit :x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that correct Audi is now opting Ibis white as a cost option ? So what no cost option paint colours are there this time around ?
Click to expand...

Same as when the Gen 2 RS3 was launched only Std Colour is Nardo Ibis isn't even an Option, Glacier White Metallic available at £550 Extra (Nardo will be the Fastest Colour no Top Coat making the Car Lighter)


----------



## powerplay

Speaking of weight, just wondering if there is any info on wheel weights for the new RS, how they might compare to existing wheels offered on the rest of the TT range.


----------



## Alex_S

I would be interested to see how the 19" wheels look in Matt Titanium Diamond Cut as I think the ones that i've seen so far are the standard silver.


----------



## Alex_S

This is the spec that ive gone for. Really had to hold back on the options!

TTRS Coupe - £51,800

Ara Blue - £775
19" Titanium - £300 
Dynamic Pack - £1,600
Black Styling Pack - £800
B&O Sound - £625

Total - £51,800 + £4,100 = £55,900

Other Desirable Options but cannot justify over £60k!

20" Titanium - £1,595
Matrix LED Headlights - £945
Matrix OLED Rear Lights - £800
Carbon Inlays - £850
Carbon Door Mirrors - £1,200
Phone Box - £325
Privacy Glass - £450


----------



## Multijfj

I originally ordered Nardo on my RS3 but changed last minute.

I'm glad I did change because on the RS3 in my opinion it looks terrible, but on the TTRS it literally looks like it was made for it.

Wow.... TTRS + Black Pack and Nardo is probably one of the best looking cars out there, with the 20's it looks incredible. Get in my life.


----------



## powerplay

Longer version of that blue TT launch, not seen this posted here yet so here you go:


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Configurator back up on CarWOW


----------



## csbear

I don't know what it is about Nardo, but that color and the black exterior components... I personally really like it.
I understand that primer grey isn't for everyone, but this is primer grey done right!! 

I would typically go something like Ara Blue, but my GT4 was Sapphire Blue, which is very similar it seems.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

csbear said:


> I don't know what it is about Nardo, but that color and the black exterior components... I personally really like it.
> I understand that primer grey isn't for everyone, but this is primer grey done right!!
> 
> I would typically go something like Ara Blue, but my GT4 was Sapphire Blue, which is very similar it seems.


I agree but seeing the Glacier White with black styling pack, carbon mirrors and 20" alloys has made me think again! :lol:


----------



## tt3600

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Configurator back up on CarWOW


Been up for a while but dealer discounts are pretty much non-existant now.


----------



## tt3600

powerplay said:


> Longer version of that blue TT launch, not seen this posted here yet so here you go:


What a craptastic video. These so called pro's are worse than the car youtubers such as shmee150.


----------



## powerplay

I noticed it earlier today and submitted a request, a few responses offering me 0% off (gee, let me think about that) but one or two offering slight discount, best so far is 2.3%. Not enough as yet sadly.


----------



## mikef4uk

C'mon your never going to get a proper discount when the dealer can't even:
a) Order a car
b) Has no idea on what demand there is


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> Longer version of that blue TT launch, not seen this posted here yet so here you go:


I wonder how long it will take for this car and the others on track to be part of dealer inventory :wink:


----------



## powerplay

Another one here, non-English but some good close ups and different angles.


----------



## Shug750S

mikef4uk said:


> C'mon your never going to get a proper discount when the dealer can't even:
> a) Order a car
> b) Has no idea on what demand there is


+1

Demand vs supply.

If you wait a few months and dealers have some sitting around (apart from the early dodgy AC gas ones) they will start discounting.

Early buyers always pay a premium, as evidenced by the early TTS boys on here who were upset with discounts and as a result residuals a few months later.


----------



## powerplay

Ahh I hate my local dealer.

Was kinda hoping I'd have to wait months to order one of these and by then discounts would be available.

Just had a call saying I can have a test drive in one this weekend  .

That means my head will say "wait a while and play it cool" but my heart will say "get it get it get it" [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mikef4uk

Yep,
If all the prospective new TTRS owners stand in line and form an orderly queue to the sales person's desk you're NEVER going to get any discount.
Or if the sales person says ''_Even if I order one now, your not going to see it until the end of next summer_'' asking the question is going to get a 'smarmy' ''_Oh no sir we dont discount the RS brand'_'

However, if orders are poor and there's no waiting list, plus if dealers have 'pre booked' a build slot.........Happy hunting 

Or if someone can drum up an Audi 'Dieselgate'' like VW had (yes I know it affected Audi but no where near the same extent as VW) you could expect about a 30% discount on an ex demo car


----------



## leopard

What was it somebody said once " Act in haste,repent......"


----------



## Nin Din Din

leopard said:


> What was it somebody said once " Act in haste,repent......"


He could actually be in his new TTRS this weekend. Nope, in this case, "the early bird catches the worm."


----------



## powerplay

Nin Din Din said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was it somebody said once " Act in haste,repent......"
> 
> 
> 
> He could actually be in his new TTRS this weekend. Nope, in this case, "the early bird catches the worm."
Click to expand...

Yeah, but that's not gonna happen as the chances of the car being the right spec and colour (would only consider blue or red out of the choices offered) are slim to none and their demo car is probably going to be spec'd well over what I'd want to pay for one anyway.

My current RS had 4 new tyres and 2 wheel refurbs just last week, and is going in tomorrow  for brake pads and fluid service, so in no rush to suddenly change :lol:


----------



## Alex_S

I wonder if Audi are going to do with the TTRS what BMW have done with the M2 in an attempt to keep it exclusive.

Ive been making enquiries about the M2 as my second choice, and BMW are refusing to give any discount and a 6 month lead time with no car to test drive.

It wouldn't surprise me if Audi did the same with the TTRS, in which case it will be a non-starter for me at £55k+


----------



## tt3600

Alex_S said:


> I wonder if Audi are going to do with the TTRS what BMW have done with the M2 in an attempt to keep it exclusive.
> 
> Ive been making enquiries about the M2 as my second choice, and BMW are refusing to give any discount and a 6 month lead time with no car to test drive.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if Audi did the same with the TTRS, in which case it will be a non-starter for me at £55k+


If you're looking at an M2 the new 240 is as quick saving several thousand.


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> Nin Din Din said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was it somebody said once " Act in haste,repent......"
> 
> 
> 
> He could actually be in his new TTRS this weekend. Nope, in this case, "the early bird catches the worm."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but that's not gonna happen as the chances of the car being the right spec and colour (would only consider blue or red out of the choices offered) are slim to none and their demo car is probably going to be spec'd well over what I'd want to pay for one anyway.
> 
> My current RS had 4 new tyres and 2 wheel refurbs just last week, and is going in tomorrow  for brake pads and fluid service, so in no rush to suddenly change :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: 
"Good things come to those that wait"....and all that


----------



## leopard

Alex_S said:


> I wonder if Audi are going to do with the TTRS what BMW have done with the M2 in an attempt to keep it exclusive.
> 
> Ive been making enquiries about the M2 as my second choice, and BMW are refusing to give any discount and a 6 month lead time with no car to test drive.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if Audi did the same with the TTRS, in which case it will be a non-starter for me at £55k+


You don't have to wait 6 months for an M2,there's over 40 on Auto- trader...


----------



## mikef4uk

tt3600 said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Audi are going to do with the TTRS what BMW have done with the M2 in an attempt to keep it exclusive.
> 
> Ive been making enquiries about the M2 as my second choice, and BMW are refusing to give any discount and a 6 month lead time with no car to test drive.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if Audi did the same with the TTRS, in which case it will be a non-starter for me at £55k+
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking at an M2 the new 240 is as quick saving several thousand.
Click to expand...

That is until you look at the depreciation as well, M2's are still going well over list

Plus. it's not all about being 'as quick' dont forget a new TTRS will show any R8V8 the way home and probably one will eventually hunt me down in my V10 R8...................but he'll still be in a TT


----------



## Alex_S

tt3600 said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Audi are going to do with the TTRS what BMW have done with the M2 in an attempt to keep it exclusive.
> 
> Ive been making enquiries about the M2 as my second choice, and BMW are refusing to give any discount and a 6 month lead time with no car to test drive.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if Audi did the same with the TTRS, in which case it will be a non-starter for me at £55k+
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking at an M2 the new 240 is as quick saving several thousand.
Click to expand...

I actually drove the M240, very nice car and great performance for £35k! It was just a bit too plain looking and refined for me, which is why im looking for an RS / M car.


----------



## Alex_S

mikef4uk said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Audi are going to do with the TTRS what BMW have done with the M2 in an attempt to keep it exclusive.
> 
> Ive been making enquiries about the M2 as my second choice, and BMW are refusing to give any discount and a 6 month lead time with no car to test drive.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if Audi did the same with the TTRS, in which case it will be a non-starter for me at £55k+
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking at an M2 the new 240 is as quick saving several thousand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is until you look at the depreciation as well, M2's are still going well over list
> 
> Plus. it's not all about being 'as quick' dont forget a new TTRS will show any R8V8 the way home and probably one will eventually hunt me down in my V10 R8...................but he'll still be in a TT
Click to expand...

This is true, I think a lot of us here would choose your 13 plate R8 V10 over the TTRS if money was no object


----------



## Alex_S

leopard said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Audi are going to do with the TTRS what BMW have done with the M2 in an attempt to keep it exclusive.
> 
> Ive been making enquiries about the M2 as my second choice, and BMW are refusing to give any discount and a 6 month lead time with no car to test drive.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if Audi did the same with the TTRS, in which case it will be a non-starter for me at £55k+
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to wait 6 months for an M2,there's over 40 on Auto- trader...
Click to expand...

This is true Leopard, except they are all more expensive than if i order one new.


----------



## Piker Mark

Just a thought chaps, as a number of people looking at the new RS are still in mk2's - I owned the mk2 TT RS and a fine motor is was, but the mk3 TTS is a big step on from not just the mk2 TTS, but the RS as well. So, less could actually be more. Drive a mk3 TTS and RS back-to-back - then consider the 15 grand extra you're paying and what you get for that money? You can also get decent wheels onto a TTS :lol:

I briefly had a 8v RS3, coming from an 8v S3. I would recommend the S3 over the RS3 every day of the week. Apart from the noise it made (I had the sports exhaust on mine), the RS3 didn't really do anything better than my S3. Yet one cost ten grand more than the other.


----------



## powerplay

Piker Mark said:


> Just a thought chaps, as a number of people looking at the new RS are still in mk2's - I owned the mk2 TT RS and a fine motor is was, but the mk3 TTS is a big step on from not just the mk2 TTS, but the RS as well. So, less could actually be more. Drive a mk3 TTS and RS back-to-back - then consider the 15 grand extra you're paying and what you get for that money? You can also get decent wheels onto a TTS :lol:
> 
> I briefly had a 8v RS3, coming from an 8v S3. I would recommend the S3 over the RS3 every day of the week. Apart from the noise it made (I had the sports exhaust on mine), the RS3 didn't really do anything better than my S3. Yet one cost ten grand more than the other.


What you say is almost certainly true with the difference between the mk2 TTS and TTRS - I went from one to the other and the TTRS was not the huge step up you might have expected, especially as my TTS was mapped. The mk2 TTRS needed a remap to make it feel special again.

I suspect the difference will be a much more obvious step up this time around, especially given the weight savings up front and the already tighter handling of the mk3 over the mk2, plus the power gap is bigger this time around, stock vs stock. I'm expecting the mk3 RS to feel a bit slower than my current RS, but the tech trade up will be worth it, and it should be a beast once the likes of MRC offer a remap for the new 2.5 

Will have a better impression anyway after a test drive on Saturday.


----------



## Alex_S

powerplay said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought chaps, as a number of people looking at the new RS are still in mk2's - I owned the mk2 TT RS and a fine motor is was, but the mk3 TTS is a big step on from not just the mk2 TTS, but the RS as well. So, less could actually be more. Drive a mk3 TTS and RS back-to-back - then consider the 15 grand extra you're paying and what you get for that money? You can also get decent wheels onto a TTS :lol:
> 
> I briefly had a 8v RS3, coming from an 8v S3. I would recommend the S3 over the RS3 every day of the week. Apart from the noise it made (I had the sports exhaust on mine), the RS3 didn't really do anything better than my S3. Yet one cost ten grand more than the other.
> 
> 
> 
> What you say is almost certainly true with the difference between the mk2 TTS and TTRS - I went from one to the other and the TTRS was not the huge step up you might have expected, especially as my TTS was mapped. The mk2 TTRS needed a remap to make it feel special again.
> 
> I suspect the difference will be a much more obvious step up this time around, especially given the weight savings up front and the already tighter handling of the mk3 over the mk2, plus the power gap is bigger this time around, stock vs stock. I'm expecting the mk3 RS to feel a bit slower than my current RS, but the tech trade up will be worth it, and it should be a beast once the likes of MRC offer a remap for the new 2.5
> 
> Will have a better impression anyway after a test drive on Saturday.
Click to expand...

Keep us all posted, it will be interesting to know how the performance compares to our Stage 1 / 2 TTRS's!


----------



## datamonkey

mikef4uk said:


> probably one will eventually hunt me down in my V10 R8...................but he'll still be in a TT


Just as well you don't come across as snobby!  :? :lol:

[Remember this is a TT forum, not R8]


----------



## powerplay

datamonkey said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably one will eventually hunt me down in my V10 R8...................but he'll still be in a TT
> 
> 
> 
> Just as well you don't come across as snobby!  :? :lol:
> 
> [Remember this is a TT forum, not R8]
Click to expand...

But that TT will have identical or better switchgear, better tech, better seats, almost usable rear seats, a practical boot, lower running costs and be just as special to its owner 8)


----------



## datamonkey

powerplay said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably one will eventually hunt me down in my V10 R8...................but he'll still be in a TT
> 
> 
> 
> Just as well you don't come across as snobby!  :? :lol:
> 
> [Remember this is a TT forum, not R8]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that TT will have identical or better switchgear, better tech, better seats, almost usable rear seats, a practical boot, lower running costs and be just as special to its owner 8)
Click to expand...

lol +1

Also moot point, but don't they have the same indicator stalks?


----------



## Dash

Piker Mark said:


> Drive a mk3 TTS and RS back-to-back - then consider the 15 grand extra you're paying and what you get for that money?


Noise.


----------



## Toshiba

I went with the R8 instead... Brrrum Brrrrrrrum.


----------



## Multijfj

Toshiba said:


> I went with the R8 instead... Brrrum Brrrrrrrum.


You haven't got an R8 have you? You should have said...


----------



## Toshiba

I dont like to mention it - more than twice a day..


----------



## csi_basel

I would too!! If i had one


----------



## tt3600

powerplay said:


> Will have a better impression anyway after a test drive on Saturday.


Cool get some pics as well 

What i'd be interested in is your view on the turbo lag if it's worse than the stock MK2 RS.


----------



## leopard

Another interesting slant here:

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/ph-germ ... -out/35302

They're saying they've been told the delay is down to the engine.

No mention of the EU and coolant...

Edit:

And pricing as crazy as £68K for their example


----------



## Multijfj

csi_basel said:


> I would too!! If i had one


Haha to be fair I'm only jealous, if I had one I'd have the Audi jacket, cap, umbrella, pen, wallet, keyring briefcase etc. along with constant pictures sent to everyone of the car


----------



## suffeks

i had the mk2 ttrs+

curious about endurance of this new aluminum motor, safe to say it will chip to 450? 

here are my pet peeves with the mk3 ttrs:

flat wheels
not fully carbon mirrors (just caps now)
exhaust not enclosed in bumper now, just an under hang seems cheaper
rings on hood still getting used to
plastic engine cover, old exposed engine was nice

otherwise everything else is a step up, especially the interior, the old interior was nice too for a 2007 design

how much are the carbon brakes has anyone posted a price? make sure you get them the old brakes were big but thats all they were good for - eye candy lol, bi-directional disc + wrx sti pads = warped discs after first track day


----------



## powerplay

leopard said:


> Another interesting slant here:
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/news/ph-germ ... -out/35302
> 
> They're saying they've been told the delay is down to the engine.
> 
> No mention of the EU and coolant...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> And pricing as crazy as £68K for their example


They're just guessing, like everyone else.


----------



## Alex_S

powerplay said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting slant here:
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/news/ph-germ ... -out/35302
> 
> They're saying they've been told the delay is down to the engine.
> 
> No mention of the EU and coolant...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> And pricing as crazy as £68K for their example
> 
> 
> 
> They're just guessing, like everyone else.
Click to expand...

...........and that talk again of limited numbers and not being able to spec your own


----------



## ROBH49

Had 10 minutes spare this afternoon and spec`ed up a TTRS with the basics that I would want came in at £210 quid short of 59k   are they having a laugh. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

There better be some good contributions seen in the not to distant future or it looks like I`m on the hunt for an ex demo later on. I don`t have a problem paying 52k up to a max 54k but 59k their taking the P**S.

I`ve already taken a massive hit on my 2015 TTS so I`m going to be looking for the best deal I can get. What do you guy think we should be looking to pay for a new one in realistic terms your thoughts would be much appreciated. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Cobstar

Dash said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drive a mk3 TTS and RS back-to-back - then consider the 15 grand extra you're paying and what you get for that money?
> 
> 
> 
> Noise.
Click to expand...

And however lovely the TTS is it doesn't have that 5 cylinder warble - that's definitely worth extra. When I first saw the Mark 3 TTS at Goodwood I thought that would be my next car. Then the pricing came out and I wasn't convinced. I appreciate there have been deals since and people have paid a lot less.

I'm not in the market for an S or RS at the moment but apart from the awful alloys, the TT RS is tugging at my heart strings. Hopefully it'll have a decent production run - or my lottery numbers will come up - and I can add one to the sensible (but very lovely) car I drive currently.

And maybe as Piker Mark says - should I be in a position to buy, I still might compare the TTS And the TT RS and decide the TT S is the better option for me (even if it doesn't have a 5 cylinder engine and sound ridiculously good).


----------



## Alex_S

ROBH49 said:


> Had 10 minutes spare this afternoon and spec`ed up a TTRS with the basics that I would want came in at £210 quid short of 59k   are they having a laugh. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> There better be some good contributions seen in the not to distant future or it looks like I`m on the hunt for an ex demo later on. I don`t have a problem paying 52k up to a max 54k but 59k their taking the P**S.
> 
> I`ve already taken a massive hit on my 2015 TTS so I`m going to be looking for the best deal I can get. What do you guy think we should be looking to pay for a new one in realistic terms your thoughts would be much appreciated. [smiley=bomb.gif]


The way things are looking Rob there will be £0 contributions!

Maybe they will let us spec the car with no paint, no wheels, no rear seats, no carpets, no roof lining............etc etc :lol:


----------



## ROBH49

Alex_S said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had 10 minutes spare this afternoon and spec`ed up a TTRS with the basics that I would want came in at £210 quid short of 59k   are they having a laugh. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> There better be some good contributions seen in the not to distant future or it looks like I`m on the hunt for an ex demo later on. I don`t have a problem paying 52k up to a max 54k but 59k their taking the P**S.
> 
> I`ve already taken a massive hit on my 2015 TTS so I`m going to be looking for the best deal I can get. What do you guy think we should be looking to pay for a new one in realistic terms your thoughts would be much appreciated. [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> The way things are looking Rob there will be £0 contributions!
> 
> Maybe they will let us spec the car with no paint, no wheels, no rear seats, no carpets, no roof lining............etc etc :lol:
Click to expand...

I think your right Alex with none of the above it might be better value for money :lol: :lol:


----------



## ROBH49

I honestly don`t think trying to get 10% /12% discount is being unreasonable, other people have managed far more off a new TTS what's the difference.


----------



## Shug750S

ROBH49 said:


> I honestly don`t think trying to get 10% /12% discount is being unreasonable, other people have managed far more off a new TTS what's the difference.


Audi have lots of TTS that they need to shift.

They don't have any RS at the moment apart from the stock cars with the wrong AC gas, so you'll get hammered when you try to trade in as would guess dealer to mark down because of this.

Supply and demand...


----------



## Toshiba

I got over 10% on the RS TT last time and the line from Audi then was also "no discounts" and "limited run" 
But remember; just vote with your feet.... My local dealers tried to tempt me twice to buy one and yes, they are talking discounts :wink:

Take note Audi
"For every sale you miss because you're too enthusiastic, you will miss a hundred because you're not enthusiastic enough"
"Every sale has five basic obstacles: no need, no money, no hurry, no desire, no trust."


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting slant here:
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/news/ph-germ ... -out/35302
> 
> They're saying they've been told the delay is down to the engine.
> 
> No mention of the EU and coolant...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> And pricing as crazy as £68K for their example
> 
> 
> 
> They're just guessing, like everyone else.
Click to expand...

I'm not so sure with PH.I trust them more than some forum rumour/blog.

The reason will come out in the wash soon.


----------



## mikef4uk

Audi are not in the market to spend xx million developing a new version of the TT, and then only make 200 RH examples


----------



## mikef4uk

powerplay said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably one will eventually hunt me down in my V10 R8...................but he'll still be in a TT
> 
> 
> 
> Just as well you don't come across as snobby!  :? :lol:
> 
> [Remember this is a TT forum, not R8]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that TT will have identical or better switchgear, better tech, better seats, almost usable rear seats, a practical boot, lower running costs and be just as special to its owner 8)
Click to expand...

And also come with huge initial depreciation, yes the tech will be impressive after a 2 year old R8, but there again so is the tech in my Golf GTD, in fact that is probably more impresive than the TT,

My 6 year old Grand daughter would not be comfortable in the rear of a TT


----------



## mikef4uk

ROBH49 said:


> I honestly don`t think trying to get 10% /12% discount is being unreasonable, other people have managed far more off a new TTS what's the difference.


The difference?

My dealer rang this afternoon, they have two TTRS's arriving tomorrow, one coupe/one roadster, _''you can have a look at the roadster but the coupe is sold so is not available even to look at''
_


----------



## powerplay

mikef4uk said:


> My 6 year old Grand daughter would not be comfortable in the rear of a TT


How is it in the back of the R8? :lol:


----------



## powerplay

mikef4uk said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dealer rang this afternoon, they have two TTRS's arriving tomorrow, one coupe/one roadster, _''you can have a look at the roadster but the coupe is sold so is not available even to look at''
> _
Click to expand...

I wouldn't put it past any dealer to say that but in truth only be getting one - tell you you can't even see the other as it's sold but now you think you have to act impulsively or lose out :roll: :lol:


----------



## mikef4uk

powerplay said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 6 year old Grand daughter would not be comfortable in the rear of a TT
> 
> 
> 
> How is it in the back of the R8? :lol:
Click to expand...

Absolutely wonderful, huge howling 5.2 V10 lives there, it makes much nicer noises than the grandchildren


----------



## powerplay

mikef4uk said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 6 year old Grand daughter would not be comfortable in the rear of a TT
> 
> 
> 
> How is it in the back of the R8? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely wonderful, huge howling 5.2 V10 lives there, it makes much nicer noises than the grandchildren
Click to expand...

Don't doubt that for an instant :lol:


----------



## mikef4uk

powerplay said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dealer rang this afternoon, they have two TTRS's arriving tomorrow, one coupe/one roadster, _''you can have a look at the roadster but the coupe is sold so is not available even to look at''
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't put it past any dealer to say that but in truth only be getting one - tell you you can't even see the other as it's sold but now you think you have to act impulsively or lose out :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

I know what you mean, but he did tell me last week they were getting two, i'm edging towards believeing him. although that is a rare occurance


----------



## Multijfj

My dealer is only getting one. But it literally is the most poverty spec I've ever seen.


----------



## powerplay

Multijfj said:


> My dealer is only getting one. But it literally is the most poverty spec I've ever seen.


So only going for £60k then? :lol:


----------



## Aoon_M

Glasgow Audi has a Cat Red coming end of this month. Full spec. black pack etc

65k lol


----------



## Reasty

Aoon_M said:


> Glasgow Audi has a Cat Red coming end of this month. Full spec. black pack etc
> 
> 65k lol


Be interesting to see if it's actually worth the extra 15k from a fully specced up TTS,65k is a lot of money


----------



## leopard

Reasty said:


> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glasgow Audi has a Cat Red coming end of this month. Full spec. black pack etc
> 
> 65k lol
> 
> 
> 
> Be interesting to see if it's actually worth the extra 15k from a fully specced up TTS,65k is a lot of money
Click to expand...

In reality it would be more than £15K because you don't pay full price for a TTS or at least you don't if you're sane


----------



## SpudZ

Toshiba said:


> bless indeed, it's a forum, so it's only ever an opinion.. :wink:


Unless of course someone doesn't agree with it, complains & the heavy handed moderator censors it...


----------



## Black Panther

> The way things are looking Rob there will be £0 contributions!


Simple really, vote with ones feet, they will get the message. The RS will not sell at 60K. It's a waiting game!


----------



## mikef4uk

Black Panther said:


> The way things are looking Rob there will be £0 contributions!
> 
> 
> 
> Simple really, vote with ones feet, they will get the message. The RS will not sell at 60K. It's a waiting game!
Click to expand...

I havent 'studied' the price list too much, but, what equipment does the TTRS have std over the TTS? I looked quickly and the main item just seems to be the STronic gearbox.

I dont think the extra 90hp (and sound) is worth £12K, or am I missing something?


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

mikef4uk said:


> Black Panther said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way things are looking Rob there will be £0 contributions!
> 
> 
> 
> Simple really, vote with ones feet, they will get the message. The RS will not sell at 60K. It's a waiting game!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I havent 'studied' the price list too much, but, what equipment does the TTRS have std over the TTS? I looked quickly and the main item just seems to be the STronic gearbox.
> 
> I dont think the extra 90hp (and sound) is worth £12K, or am I missing something?
Click to expand...

The TTRS has a high level of specification as standard

•	MMI Navigation Plus
•	Audi Connect (three-year subscription)
•	Deluxe automatic air conditioning with integrated digital displays
•	Electrically operated wind deflector (Roadster only)
•	19-inch alloy wheels
•	RS brake system
•	RS sport suspension
•	TTRS sport leather and alcantara multifunction steering wheel with two satellite buttons for engine Start/Stop and Audi Drive Select
•	Fixed rear wing
•	Twin-pipe RS exhaust system with oval tailpipes
•	Super sports seats
•	LED headlights
•	LED tail lights including LED dynamic rear indicators
•	Audi Parking System Plus


----------



## leopard

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> The TTRS has a high level of specification as standard
> 
> •	MMI Navigation Plus
> •	Audi Connect (three-year subscription)
> •	Deluxe automatic air conditioning with integrated digital displays
> •	Electrically operated wind deflector (Roadster only)
> •	TTRS sport leather and alcantara multifunction steering wheel with two satellite buttons for engine Start/Stop and Audi Drive Select
> •	Fixed rear wing
> •	LED tail lights including LED dynamic rear indicators
> •	Audi Parking System Plus


FIFY,and the only tangible extras being,Nav,Air con and the parking system.


----------



## mikef4uk

Theres a good handfull of BMW M2's on the BMW web site now at reasonable prices, £52K buys a fully loaded one for the same price as a std TTRS...................which one will have the better depreciation do you think?


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

leopard said:


> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TTRS has a high level of specification as standard
> 
> •	MMI Navigation Plus
> •	Audi Connect (three-year subscription)
> •	Deluxe automatic air conditioning with integrated digital displays
> •	Electrically operated wind deflector (Roadster only)
> •	TTRS sport leather and alcantara multifunction steering wheel with two satellite buttons for engine Start/Stop and Audi Drive Select
> •	Fixed rear wing
> •	LED tail lights including LED dynamic rear indicators
> •	Audi Parking System Plus
> 
> 
> 
> FIFY,and the only tangible extras being,Nav,Air con and the parking system.
Click to expand...

I just copied it from the site to answer the guys question. I guess you could add the engine, the exhaust system and the fact it doesn't make those fake DSG farts and fake engine sounds the TTS does.


----------



## Piker Mark

Reasty said:


> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glasgow Audi has a Cat Red coming end of this month. Full spec. black pack etc
> 
> 65k lol
> 
> 
> 
> Be interesting to see if it's actually worth the extra 15k from a fully specced up TTS,65k is a lot of money
Click to expand...

I think the answer is no :lol: Like the other chap said, it's an even bigger no when you factor in the discount you can get against a TTS. You'd have to very desperate to own the new RS if you bought one of the few cars going to Dealers. Give it six months and you'll be able to order one in the spec you want - mine comes in at 55k + cost of different alloys...


----------



## leopard

mikef4uk said:


> Theres a good handfull of BMW M2's on the BMW web site now at reasonable prices, £52K buys a fully loaded one for the same price as a std TTRS...................which one will have the better depreciation do you think?


...which was originally £49K new.They're not worth the mark up,nor is the TT.


----------



## Black Panther

leopard said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres a good handfull of BMW M2's on the BMW web site now at reasonable prices, £52K buys a fully loaded one for the same price as a std TTRS...................which one will have the better depreciation do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...which was originally £49K new.They're not worth the mark up,nor is the TT.
Click to expand...

Think the consensus is the new RS is not a 60K motor. My config is 62K, fully loaded, see no point investing in a new mid priced sports car unless it has all that I require. A fully loaded new TTS is 40K.

If I can buy at 54K I will, otherise I will keep my 16 plate TTS.


----------



## Toshiba

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TTRS has a high level of specification as standard
> 
> •	MMI Navigation Plus
> •	Audi Connect (three-year subscription)
> •	Deluxe automatic air conditioning with integrated digital displays
> •	Electrically operated wind deflector (Roadster only)
> •	TTRS sport leather and alcantara multifunction steering wheel with two satellite buttons for engine Start/Stop and Audi Drive Select
> •	Fixed rear wing
> •	LED tail lights including LED dynamic rear indicators
> •	Audi Parking System Plus
> 
> 
> 
> FIFY,and the only tangible extras being,Nav,Air con and the parking system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just copied it from the site to answer the guys question. I guess you could add the engine, the exhaust system and the fact it doesn't make those fake DSG farts and fake engine sounds the TTS does.
Click to expand...

But it just has a different other fake noise, that's the nature of new cars with resonators. Hell Audi are making the V6 BiTs Diesels sound like petrol engines.

The only addictions are good ones over the TTS and most people would want them so we would praise Audi for that small grace.


----------



## Alex_S

leopard said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres a good handfull of BMW M2's on the BMW web site now at reasonable prices, £52K buys a fully loaded one for the same price as a std TTRS...................which one will have the better depreciation do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...which was originally £49K new.They're not worth the mark up,nor is the TT.
Click to expand...

Agreed, especially as the videos on Youtube show it to be slower that the M240i!






I test drove the M240i which was a 'nice' car but certainly no quicker than my previous MK2 TTS, so there's no way the M2 is worth a mark up on the new price. Its just been over-hyped and with limited numbers made to generate additional interest. They may be being listed 2nd hand from £50k to £55k, but who in their right mind would buy a car for £5-10k more thats just been thrashed for a few thousand miles.

Apologies for the rant but im feeling a little bit peeved with the arrogance of BMW who would not negotiate any kind of a deal on the M2 when ive made enquiries. They wouldn't even fit £80 black kidney grills as a sweetener to get my business

I hope Audi dont follow in the same footsteps with the TTRS


----------



## leopard

Alex_S said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres a good handfull of BMW M2's on the BMW web site now at reasonable prices, £52K buys a fully loaded one for the same price as a std TTRS...................which one will have the better depreciation do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...which was originally £49K new.They're not worth the mark up,nor is the TT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, especially as the videos on Youtube show it to be slower that the M240i!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I test drove the M240i which was a 'nice' car but certainly no quicker than my previous MK2 TTS, so there's no way the M2 is worth a mark up on the new price. Its just been over-hyped and with limited numbers made to generate additional interest. They may be being listed 2nd hand from £50k to £55k, but who in their right mind would buy a car for £5-10k more thats just been thrashed for a few thousand miles.
> 
> Apologies for the rant but im feeling a little bit peeved with the arrogance of BMW who would not negotiate any kind of a deal on the M2 when ive made enquiries. They wouldn't even fit £80 black kidney grills as a sweetener to get my business
> 
> I hope Audi dont follow in the same footsteps with the TTRS
Click to expand...

" Apologies for the rant but im feeling a little bit peeved with the arrogance of BMW who would not negotiate any kind of a deal on the M2 when ive made enquiries. They wouldn't even fit £80 black kidney grills as a sweetener to get my business "

It's not 'Knights' by any chance


----------



## Alex_S

It's not 'Knights' by any chance [/quote]

It is actually! Have you had previous dealings with them?


----------



## leopard

leopard said:


> It's not 'Knights' by any chance





Alex_S said:


> It is actually! Have you had previous dealings with them?


Yes,suffice to say there are other dealers out there !

That's all I'm saying on the matter.


----------



## brittan

I had a quick look at the new RS today, one in the showroom for sale.

First impression was that the silver paint on the 20" wheels was very 'bright', almost garish, and certainly a different look to my standard rotors on the Mk2 RS.
Comfy seats, steering wheel feels nice, the sound was more subdued than I expected but it had the standard exhaust. The noise button didn't work during the high idle speed phase immediately after start and the run time in the showroom was very short.

As expected the AC system is filled with R134a. I also expected the front brake discs to be properly handed - but they're just the same as the Mk2 brakes!!

The spec for the launch cars contains codes like;

S9T (Special vehicle for launch) 
S0C (Introductory volume) 
YCA (Start-up version A) 
YCB (Start-up version B) 
YCD (Start-up version D)
EL0 (Without online service)

Looking at the spec for a few cars, they vary from having almost every option to almost none.
All the ones I saw had the max speed increase to 174mph option and apparently none of the launch cars has the Dynamic Pack.


----------



## Alex_S

brittan said:


> I had a quick look at the new RS today, one in the showroom for sale.
> 
> First impression was that the silver paint on the 20" wheels was very 'bright', almost garish, and certainly a different look to my standard rotors on the Mk2 RS.
> Comfy seats, steering wheel feels nice, the sound was more subdued than I expected but it had the standard exhaust. The noise button didn't work during the high idle speed phase immediately after start and the run time in the showroom was very short.
> 
> As expected the AC system is filled with R134a. I also expected the front brake discs to be properly handed - but they're just the same as the Mk2 brakes!!
> 
> The spec for the launch cars contains codes like;
> 
> S9T (Special vehicle for launch)
> S0C (Introductory volume)
> YCA (Start-up version A)
> YCB (Start-up version B)
> YCD (Start-up version D)
> EL0 (Without online service)
> 
> Looking at the spec for a few cars, they vary from having almost every option to almost none.
> All the ones I saw had the max speed increase to 174mph option and apparently none of the launch cars has the Dynamic Pack.


The specs seem very pick'n'mix with no real thought on linking the correct options together. Why would anyone configure the car with the max speed increase but without the sports exhaust?


----------



## Alex_S

And whilst thinking about the exhaust, I wonder if its going to be the same as the Mk2 TTRS where the exhaust valves close in 2nd and 3rd gear at low rpm's even with the loud button activated??


----------



## tt3600

Alex_S said:


> And whilst thinking about the exhaust, I wonder if its going to be the same as the Mk2 TTRS where the exhaust valves close in 2nd and 3rd gear at low rpm's even with the loud button activated??


I understand that is done to reduce turbo lag low down the rev range.


----------



## leopard

brittan said:


> I had a quick look at the new RS today, one in the showroom for sale.
> 
> First impression was that the silver paint on the 20" wheels was very 'bright', almost garish, and certainly a different look to my standard rotors on the Mk2 RS.
> Comfy seats, steering wheel feels nice, the sound was more subdued than I expected but it had the standard exhaust. The noise button didn't work during the high idle speed phase immediately after start and the run time in the showroom was very short.
> 
> As expected the AC system is filled with R134a. I also expected the front brake discs to be properly handed - but they're just the same as the Mk2 brakes!!
> 
> The spec for the launch cars contains codes like;
> 
> S9T (Special vehicle for launch)
> S0C (Introductory volume)
> YCA (Start-up version A)
> YCB (Start-up version B)
> YCD (Start-up version D)
> EL0 (Without online service)
> 
> Looking at the spec for a few cars, they vary from having almost every option to almost none.
> All the ones I saw had the max speed increase to 174mph option and apparently none of the launch cars has the Dynamic Pack.


That silver paint does it no favours,that's for sure.

What was the price of the car you saw ?

Would you consider one now after seeing it in the flesh ?


----------



## brittan

leopard said:


> What was the price of the car you saw ?
> 
> Would you consider one now after seeing it in the flesh ?


None of the 4 cars available in the dealer group were near enough to my spec, so I didn't bother asking the price.

Stepping back from the car it looked very small for something in the mid/upper £50k range, but small (as in not too wide) is good, so yes, I would consider one. Just not in black, or white, or red and grey doesn't appeal much either.


----------



## Dash

tt3600 said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> And whilst thinking about the exhaust, I wonder if its going to be the same as the Mk2 TTRS where the exhaust valves close in 2nd and 3rd gear at low rpm's even with the loud button activated??
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that is done to reduce turbo lag low down the rev range.
Click to expand...

I understand that's not the case and it would do nothing for boost - it's just handling drone.


----------



## Multijfj

Dash said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> And whilst thinking about the exhaust, I wonder if its going to be the same as the Mk2 TTRS where the exhaust valves close in 2nd and 3rd gear at low rpm's even with the loud button activated??
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that is done to reduce turbo lag low down the rev range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that's not the case and it would do nothing for boost - it's just handling drone.
Click to expand...

This is correct


----------



## mikef4uk

Alex_S said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres a good handfull of BMW M2's on the BMW web site now at reasonable prices, £52K buys a fully loaded one for the same price as a std TTRS...................which one will have the better depreciation do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...which was originally £49K new.They're not worth the mark up,nor is the TT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, especially as the videos on Youtube show it to be slower that the M240i!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I test drove the M240i which was a 'nice' car but certainly no quicker than my previous MK2 TTS, so there's no way the M2 is worth a mark up on the new price. Its just been over-hyped and with limited numbers made to generate additional interest. They may be being listed 2nd hand from £50k to £55k, but who in their right mind would buy a car for £5-10k more thats just been thrashed for a few thousand miles.
> 
> Apologies for the rant but im feeling a little bit peeved with the arrogance of BMW who would not negotiate any kind of a deal on the M2 when ive made enquiries. They wouldn't even fit £80 black kidney grills as a sweetener to get my business
> 
> I hope Audi dont follow in the same footsteps with the TTRS
Click to expand...

I don't think I would buy an M2, I consider one from time to time but I do believe that 300/400 hp is too much for RWD 75% of the time, but I also don't think that a TTRS should cost £10K more than an M2 or the same price as an M3/4

I have said this before, a bigger more powerful engine does not always improve a car


----------



## mikef4uk

Dash said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> And whilst thinking about the exhaust, I wonder if its going to be the same as the Mk2 TTRS where the exhaust valves close in 2nd and 3rd gear at low rpm's even with the loud button activated??
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that is done to reduce turbo lag low down the rev range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that's not the case and it would do nothing for boost - it's just handling drone.
Click to expand...

I agree, pressure between the cylinder head and exhaust side of the turbo is roughly equal to the inlet pressure, so directing exhaust gas though instead of around a silencer won't make any difference to turbo lag


----------



## mikef4uk

Toshiba said:


> But it just has a different other fake noise, that's the nature of new cars with resonators. Hell Audi are making the V6 BiTs Diesels sound like petrol engines.
> 
> The only addictions are good ones over the TTS and most people would want them so we would praise Audi for that small grace.


Our Golf GTD in 'sport' mode sounds like a Subaru  :lol:


----------



## sherry13

An Ara Blue RS has now rocked up at Watford Audi, once i get a minute i will get some poorly composed photos of it on here. There's also one in the bowels of West London Audi - the flagship store - but they are not showing it yet.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## datamonkey

sherry13 said:


> There's also one in the bowels of West London Audi - the flagship store - but they are not showing it yet.


Yeah it's odd how the dealers have different rules. My local Audi in Tunbridge Wells has had the TT RS out for about a week, yet the Maidstone store isn't showing theirs off until 24th even though they have them there. Find that odd as Maidstone is one of the "RS" specialists so you'd have thought it'd be the other way around if anything.


----------



## Dash

Stopped off at Bath Audi the other day, I didn't enquire, but whilst mincing about waiting to speak to somebody I didn't spot any new RS' kicking about.


----------



## Real Thing

Bet those Limited number of TTRS's will soon get snapped up if people think they can get this for a limited edition Golf GTi: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122223163621
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162268869243
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## powerplay

So has anyone actually been out in one yet?

I'm due to have a look at one at the weekend, no idea yet what colour or spec it is, hopefully will get to drive it but no point really unless dealer will do some "playing" with the figures :lol:

Also anyone heard anything more than rumours about the new 2.5 having issues with overheating? :?


----------



## Piker Mark

powerplay said:


> So has anyone actually been out in one yet?
> 
> I'm due to have a look at one at the weekend, no idea yet what colour or spec it is, hopefully will get to drive it but no point really unless dealer will do some "playing" with the figures :lol:
> 
> Also anyone heard anything more than rumours about the new 2.5 having issues with overheating? :?


I'm waiting a call back from the Dealer with a date/time for a test drive. Sales guy said probably first week of December... as I said previously, if you've not driven a mk3 TTS, I'd try one of those as well - I don't think the RS will be night and day 'better' than my TTS. I'll soon find out if it's worth another ten grand over a TTS...


----------



## datamonkey

powerplay said:


> So has anyone actually been out in one yet?
> 
> I'm due to have a look at one at the weekend, no idea yet what colour or spec it is, hopefully will get to drive it but no point really unless dealer will do some "playing" with the figures :lol:
> 
> Also anyone heard anything more than rumours about the new 2.5 having issues with overheating? :?


Test drive on 25th Nov...


----------



## powerplay

Piker Mark said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> So has anyone actually been out in one yet?
> 
> I'm due to have a look at one at the weekend, no idea yet what colour or spec it is, hopefully will get to drive it but no point really unless dealer will do some "playing" with the figures :lol:
> 
> Also anyone heard anything more than rumours about the new 2.5 having issues with overheating? :?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting a call back from the Dealer with a date/time for a test drive. Sales guy said probably first week of December... as I said previously, if you've not driven a mk3 TTS, I'd try one of those as well - I don't think the RS will be night and day 'better' than my TTS. I'll soon find out if it's worth another ten grand over a TTS...
Click to expand...

I took a standard mk3 TT (230hp) for a test drive a few months ago; was suposed to have been a TTS but it got sold the day before :?

Although it felt pretty gutless (relative of course) it definitely felt sharp and taught with admittedly better turn-in than my RS. I can only think the RS will handle at worst slightly better, so I'm good with that!


----------



## Black Panther

powerplay said:


> So has anyone actually been out in one yet?
> 
> I'm due to have a look at one at the weekend, no idea yet what colour or spec it is, hopefully will get to drive it but no point really unless dealer will do some "playing" with the figures :lol:
> 
> Also anyone heard anything more than rumours about the new 2.5 having issues with overheating? :?


The lack of allocation is purely down to not enough of the new 2.5 engines being made and Audi putting them into the new updated RS models.

Those of you doing test drives in the TT RS with dealers who have them, and like them, I suggest you buy them there and then, otherwise you will have a long long wait like the rest of us!


----------



## ROBH49

powerplay said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> So has anyone actually been out in one yet?
> 
> I'm due to have a look at one at the weekend, no idea yet what colour or spec it is, hopefully will get to drive it but no point really unless dealer will do some "playing" with the figures :lol:
> 
> Also anyone heard anything more than rumours about the new 2.5 having issues with overheating? :?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting a call back from the Dealer with a date/time for a test drive. Sales guy said probably first week of December... as I said previously, if you've not driven a mk3 TTS, I'd try one of those as well - I don't think the RS will be night and day 'better' than my TTS. I'll soon find out if it's worth another ten grand over a TTS...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took a standard mk3 TT (230hp) for a test drive a few months ago; was suposed to have been a TTS but it got sold the day before :?
> 
> Although it felt pretty gutless (relative of course) it definitely felt sharp and taught with admittedly better turn-in than my RS. I can only think the RS will handle at worst slightly better, so I'm good with that!
Click to expand...

I had a MK2 RS plus before the MK3 TTS and I can honestly say hand on heart that the TTS would out handle the RS in every aspect, I`m not sure whether this is due to the 20"s and the bigger tyres but I found the RS to be very twitchy at times. I nearly lost it on a couple of occasions , I feel so much more confident in the TTS`s abilities.
I hope that the new TTRS is another step up from the MK3 TTS, if this is the case then we are all in for a treat.


----------



## GrantTTS

powerplay said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> So has anyone actually been out in one yet?
> 
> I'm due to have a look at one at the weekend, no idea yet what colour or spec it is, hopefully will get to drive it but no point really unless dealer will do some "playing" with the figures :lol:
> 
> Also anyone heard anything more than rumours about the new 2.5 having issues with overheating? :?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting a call back from the Dealer with a date/time for a test drive. Sales guy said probably first week of December... as I said previously, if you've not driven a mk3 TTS, I'd try one of those as well - I don't think the RS will be night and day 'better' than my TTS. I'll soon find out if it's worth another ten grand over a TTS...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took a standard mk3 TT (230hp) for a test drive a few months ago; was suposed to have been a TTS but it got sold the day before :?
> 
> Although it felt pretty gutless (relative of course) it definitely felt sharp and taught with admittedly better turn-in than my RS. I can only think the RS will handle at worst slightly better, so I'm good with that!
Click to expand...

I took out the 230Hp from Caffyns before I committed to my TTS, the TTS has much more fizz, easily around the Eastbourne area far quick enough to make your licence disappear very quickly. You do need to drive it properly to keep rapid progress when out of traffic which is easily done by selecting gearbox to S or take it on the paddles when the revs drop near idle. It obviously doesn't have the five cylinder sound track but I would wonder if it is not peppy enough to make the RS premium look a bit extravagant.


----------



## powerplay

GrantTTS said:


> I took out the 230Hp from Caffyns before I committed to my TTS, the TTS has much more fizz, easily around the Eastbourne area far quick enough to make your licence disappear very quickly. You do need to drive it properly to keep rapid progress when out of traffic which is easily done by selecting gearbox to S or take it on the paddles when the revs drop near idle. It obviously doesn't have the five cylinder sound track but I would wonder if it is not peppy enough to make the RS premium look a bit extravagant.


Probably the same one I took out, black with standard aircon controls? Did you buy their red TTS by any chance? :lol:


----------



## GrantTTS

I got mine back in March, mine is Daytona with grey interior on personal plate.

There is a lady in the Hailsham area with an identical one to mine on normal plate, she ordered one 'exactly like that one' she saw it when I picked mine up (she was after an S Line before!!!!!).


----------



## Multijfj

Piker Mark said:


> I'm waiting a call back from the Dealer with a date/time for a test drive. Sales guy said probably first week of December... as I said previously, if you've not driven a mk3 TTS, I'd try one of those as well - I don't think the RS will be night and day 'better' than my TTS. I'll soon find out if it's worth another ten grand over a TTS...


Well, I was of this school once. This time last year I bought a brand new S3 because "the RS3 couldn't really be worth £10k more". Ordered the S3.

Had the S3 5 weeks and sold it for the RS3 after I drove one as a courtesy car.

They are absolutely night and day apart, I expect the TTRS will be more so as it's a major 90bhp increase rather than 60 odd. The handling is meant to be fairly incredible on the RS so that will be interesting!


----------



## mikef4uk

Real Thing said:


> Bet those Limited number of TTRS's will soon get snapped up if people think they can get this for a limited edition Golf GTi: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122223163621
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162268869243
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Dont forget there will only ever be 150 right hand drive Golf Clubsport S, order books closed on the 'normal' Golf Clubsport about a month ago, just to show how good it is it also lapped the Nurburgring in 7min 49secs


----------



## datamonkey

GrantTTS said:


> There is a lady in the Hailsham area with an identical one to mine on normal plate, she ordered one 'exactly like that one' she saw it when I picked mine up (she was after an S Line before!!!!!).


haha! I hope they paid you some commission! lol


----------



## Templar

Piker Mark said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> So has anyone actually been out in one yet?
> 
> I'm due to have a look at one at the weekend, no idea yet what colour or spec it is, hopefully will get to drive it but no point really unless dealer will do some "playing" with the figures :lol:
> 
> Also anyone heard anything more than rumours about the new 2.5 having issues with overheating? :?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting a call back from the Dealer with a date/time for a test drive. Sales guy said probably first week of December... as I said previously, if you've not driven a mk3 TTS, I'd try one of those as well - I don't think the RS will be night and day 'better' than my TTS. I'll soon find out if it's worth another ten grand over a TTS...
Click to expand...

Depends on your driving style...but I'd go so far as to say the the salesman is readying his patter to sell you sometime he can actually get his hands on in the short term.


----------



## powerplay

Templar said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> So has anyone actually been out in one yet?
> 
> I'm due to have a look at one at the weekend, no idea yet what colour or spec it is, hopefully will get to drive it but no point really unless dealer will do some "playing" with the figures :lol:
> 
> Also anyone heard anything more than rumours about the new 2.5 having issues with overheating? :?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting a call back from the Dealer with a date/time for a test drive. Sales guy said probably first week of December... as I said previously, if you've not driven a mk3 TTS, I'd try one of those as well - I don't think the RS will be night and day 'better' than my TTS. I'll soon find out if it's worth another ten grand over a TTS...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on your driving style...but I'd go so far as to say the the salesman is readying his patter to sell you sometime he can actually get his hands on in the short term.
Click to expand...

I'm readying my patter to plead poverty in the short term and loving my current RS and being hesitant to change (which is somewhat true :lol: )


----------



## Black Panther

My local Audi dealer who sold me my TTS emailed me pics of their White Roadster and Blue Coupe they got in yesterday and commented....

"TT RS is on sale and I can select options etc, while we can take orders, I'm also 90% sure they just sit in the Audi factory system reading "not yet accepted" until Audi dealer allocations are loaded. TT-RS and R8 Spyder official launch is this weekend"


----------



## Templar

Black Panther said:


> My local Audi dealer who sold me my TTS emailed me pics of their White Roadster and Blue Coupe they got in yesterday and commented....
> 
> "TT RS is on sale and I can select options etc, while we can take orders, I'm also 90% sure they just sit in the Audi factory system reading "not yet accepted" until Audi dealer allocations are loaded. TT-RS and R8 Spyder official launch is this weekend"


It appears we have movement at long last.


----------



## powerplay

Just been looking in more detail at the pdf document of features and options in preparation for dealer visit tomorrow and have spotted what are presumably errors.

It shows under "features that come as standard" :
_Audi Parking System Plus - acoustic and *visual *park assist system for the front and rear_
_Tyre-pressure warning light - visual and acoustic warning if the pressure drops in one or more tyres_

And yet both the above are listed as pay-for options also..?
_7K3 Tyre-pressure monitoring system £200
KA2 Rear-view camera £450_

The fact there are no visible sensors on the front of any car I've seen leads me to believe they are lying about them being standard features and it's just been incorrectly cut-and-pasted from another brochure.

Coupled with the fact they incorrectly have 245 instead of 255 for tyres and it says for Keyless go - "_conveniently allows the engine to be started simply by pressing the start/stop button *in the centre console*..._" suggests this has been cobbled together in a bit of a rush. Possibly why it's missing the ceramic brakes option too?!


----------



## R_TTS

powerplay said:


> Just been looking in more detail at the pdf document of features and options in preparation for dealer visit tomorrow and have spotted what are presumably errors.
> 
> It shows under "features that come as standard" :
> _Audi Parking System Plus - acoustic and *visual *park assist system for the front and rear_
> _Tyre-pressure warning light - visual and acoustic warning if the pressure drops in one or more tyres_
> 
> And yet both the above are listed as pay-for options also..?
> _7K3 Tyre-pressure monitoring system £200
> KA2 Rear-view camera £450_


I think they are correct on those two options. For standard parking system plus the visual part is just a picture of the car on the VC, rather than the rear view camera. The £200 option for tyre pressure monitoring gives you pressure readings rather than the standard which just gives a visual and acoustic warning if pressure drops.


----------



## Alex_S

R_TTS said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been looking in more detail at the pdf document of features and options in preparation for dealer visit tomorrow and have spotted what are presumably errors.
> 
> It shows under "features that come as standard" :
> _Audi Parking System Plus - acoustic and *visual *park assist system for the front and rear_
> _Tyre-pressure warning light - visual and acoustic warning if the pressure drops in one or more tyres_
> 
> And yet both the above are listed as pay-for options also..?
> _7K3 Tyre-pressure monitoring system £200
> KA2 Rear-view camera £450_
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are correct on those two options. For standard parking system plus the visual part is just a picture of the car on the VC, rather than the rear view camera. The £200 option for tyre pressure monitoring gives you pressure readings rather than the standard which just gives a visual and acoustic warning if pressure drops.
Click to expand...

I was just going to say the same


----------



## Piker Mark

Multijfj said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting a call back from the Dealer with a date/time for a test drive. Sales guy said probably first week of December... as I said previously, if you've not driven a mk3 TTS, I'd try one of those as well - I don't think the RS will be night and day 'better' than my TTS. I'll soon find out if it's worth another ten grand over a TTS...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I was of this school once. This time last year I bought a brand new S3 because "the RS3 couldn't really be worth £10k more". Ordered the S3.
> 
> Had the S3 5 weeks and sold it for the RS3 after I drove one as a courtesy car.
> 
> They are absolutely night and day apart, I expect the TTRS will be more so as it's a major 90bhp increase rather than 60 odd. The handling is meant to be fairly incredible on the RS so that will be interesting!
Click to expand...

That's really interesting, as I had the 8v S3 and traded to a 8v RS3 and wasn't all that impressed with the RS3. Aside from _that_ engine, I couldn't really say there was that much the RS3 did that the S3 couldn't do. Same interior and handled no better or worse. More options to personalise the S3 too. My RS3 was impulse buy and I can only thank Audi for helping me get rid and into the TTS. I actually think the S3 even looked better and was of course much cheaper to run as a daily driver. Not saying the RS3 was a bad car, as it wasn't, but I never jelled with it. If that makes sense.

The TTS is such a well rounded package that to justify another, what is it? Ten, fifteen grand? We'll have to see once I have driven one I suppose. But from my experience of the RS3 versus the S3, well in my opinion the RS3 was a let down and less was really more. BTW, the TTS kicks both those cars into touch, which is my point, the new TTS is such a well rounded package that the RS will have to be something pretty darn special to command such a price. The TT RS I am hopefully test driving next weekend... you ready for this... £62,000 plus change. Feck me sideways - that's £18,000 more than I paid for my TTS and then I'd have to fork out on top of that to replace the hideous 20" wheels it has on it. Food for thought me thinks...


----------



## powerplay

R_TTS said:


> I think they are correct on those two options. For standard parking system plus the visual part is just a picture of the car on the VC, rather than the rear view camera. The £200 option for tyre pressure monitoring gives you pressure readings rather than the standard which just gives a visual and acoustic warning if pressure drops.


Ah okay thanks, that clarifies for me that I at least don't need to pay £200 for something I do weekly anyway :lol:

Don't understand why having a picture of the car on the screen is even worthy of mentioning if, like my mk2 parking sensors, when reversing I'm listening to them while looking everywhere _except _the dashboard


----------



## Black Panther

> you ready for this... £62,000 plus change. Feck me sideways - that's £18,000 more than I paid for my TTS and then I'd have to fork out on top of that to replace the hideous 20" wheels it has on it. Food for thought me thinks..


Per my post this morning, dealer offered me £31.500 for my 4 month old TTS with 1200 miles on the clock, and it is a high spec TTS.
Then offered me 4% off my new TT RS, my spec also adds up to 62K.

Upgrade cost = 28,020...........nearly fainted! :roll:

So open to offers from you lovely people in the market for a low mileage high spec TTS to soften the blow


----------



## brittan

The car I sat in on Wednesday had only the standard parking sensor system, just that pic in the VC showing the sensor areas which turn red as you get close to an obstacle.

The £200 TP system includes tyre temps as well as pressures so must use in-wheel sensors rather than piggy back off the wheel speed sensors.

The first information on options and their prices for the Mk2 RS was also seriously flawed and contradictory. Maybe Audi think they need to continue a tradition?


----------



## R_TTS

Black Panther said:


> Per my post this morning, dealer offered me £31.500 for my 4 month old TTS with 1200 miles on the clock, and it is a high spec TTS.
> Then offered me 4% off my new TT RS, my spec also adds up to 62K.
> 
> Upgrade cost = 28,020...........nearly fainted! :roll:
> 
> So open to offers from you lovely people in the market for a low mileage high spec TTS to soften the blow


This would pretty much be my situation too (5 month old TTS, but 5k). At that sort of cost it's really not worth it for an extra cylinder and 90 hp. Shame really as if the TTRS was available when I bought my TTS I would have been very happy to pay the different, even if the discount was smaller.


----------



## Toshiba

Piker Mark said:


> That's really interesting, as I had the 8v S3 and traded to a 8v RS3 and wasn't all that impressed with the RS3. Aside from _that_ engine, I couldn't really say there was that much the RS3 did that the S3 couldn't do. Same interior and handled no better or worse. More options to personalise the S3 too. My RS3 was impulse buy and I can only thank Audi for helping me get rid and into the TTS. I actually think the S3 even looked better and was of course much cheaper to run as a daily driver. Not saying the RS3 was a bad car, as it wasn't, but I never jelled with it. If that makes sense.
> 
> The TTS is such a well rounded package that to justify another, what is it? Ten, fifteen grand? We'll have to see once I have driven one I suppose. But from my experience of the RS3 versus the S3, well in my opinion the RS3 was a let down and less was really more. BTW, the TTS kicks both those cars into touch, which is my point, the new TTS is such a well rounded package that the RS will have to be something pretty darn special to command such a price. The TT RS I am hopefully test driving next weekend... you ready for this... £62,000 plus change. Feck me sideways - that's £18,000 more than I paid for my TTS and then I'd have to fork out on top of that to replace the hideous 20" wheels it has on it. Food for thought me thinks...


I'm with you on this one too, the MK2 in my experience just wasn't a big jump over the TTS and with the heavy nose it could be less fun at times too. I can't comment on "if or how better" the MK3 RS is or isn't as I've not driven it in order to compare but a TT starting with a 5 is not going to happen. RS bumper and spoiler order from the local dealers and no one will be able to tell them apart :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

powerplay said:


> Just been looking in more detail at the pdf document of features and options in preparation for dealer visit tomorrow and have spotted what are presumably errors.
> 
> It shows under "features that come as standard" :
> _Audi Parking System Plus - acoustic and *visual *park assist system for the front and rear_
> _Tyre-pressure warning light - visual and acoustic warning if the pressure drops in one or more tyres_


7k3 is the same one i have on the R8 and it shows you the pressure of each of the tyres


----------



## Shug750S

Black Panther said:


> you ready for this... £62,000 plus change. Feck me sideways - that's £18,000 more than I paid for my TTS and then I'd have to fork out on top of that to replace the hideous 20" wheels it has on it. Food for thought me thinks..
> 
> 
> 
> Per my post this morning, dealer offered me £31.500 for my 4 month old TTS with 1200 miles on the clock, and it is a high spec TTS.
> Then offered me 4% off my new TT RS, my spec also adds up to 62K.
> 
> Upgrade cost = 28,020...........nearly fainted! :roll:
> 
> So open to offers from you lovely people in the market for a low mileage high spec TTS to soften the blow
Click to expand...

He offered you £31.5, what did you pay four months ago? Just to work out the hit...

Bear in mind he'll probably just wash it and put 10-15% on the price he pays you...


----------



## Black Panther

Shug750S said:


> Black Panther said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you ready for this... £62,000 plus change. Feck me sideways - that's £18,000 more than I paid for my TTS and then I'd have to fork out on top of that to replace the hideous 20" wheels it has on it. Food for thought me thinks..
> 
> 
> 
> Per my post this morning, dealer offered me £31.500 for my 4 month old TTS with 1200 miles on the clock, and it is a high spec TTS.
> Then offered me 4% off my new TT RS, my spec also adds up to 62K.
> 
> Upgrade cost = 28,020...........nearly fainted! :roll:
> 
> So open to offers from you lovely people in the market for a low mileage high spec TTS to soften the blow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He offered you £31.5, what did you pay four months ago? Just to work out the hit...
> 
> Bear in mind he'll probably just wash it and put 10-15% on the price he pays you...
Click to expand...

Just shy of 40 grand, but I buy a new TT each year so know the hits one gets, if done correctly, it balances out buying a new one and the depreciation over a year if you keep it, would take too long to explain, but the key is the discount when buying a new one, without any discount, one gets screwed.

Reliable value on my car is currently 34 grand, no dealer will ever offer what it is worth, as you mention, wash it then sell it for 10% more.

Funny thing was, he said that is price for today, he also said price would be 400 quid less per month hahhahah. I said, by the time you deliver my new RS then you will only give me 25 grand!


----------



## Toshiba

anyone left to build the RS?
http://www.msn.com/en-gb/money/news/vw- ... ?li=AA54rU


----------



## Templar

powerplay said:


> R_TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are correct on those two options. For standard parking system plus the visual part is just a picture of the car on the VC, rather than the rear view camera. The £200 option for tyre pressure monitoring gives you pressure readings rather than the standard which just gives a visual and acoustic warning if pressure drops.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah okay thanks, that clarifies for me that I at least don't need to pay £200 for something I do weekly anyway :lol:
> 
> Don't understand why having a picture of the car on the screen is even worthy of mentioning if, like my mk2 parking sensors, when reversing I'm listening to them while looking everywhere _except _the dashboard
Click to expand...

I'm guessing the visual parking aid will look similar to this mate...


----------



## Black Panther

Roadster...


----------



## ZephyR2

Toshiba said:


> I'm with you on this one too, the MK2 in my experience just wasn't a big jump over the TTS and with the heavy nose it could be less fun at times too. I can't comment on "if or how better" the MK3 RS is or isn't as I've not driven it in order to compare but a TT starting with a 5 is not going to happen. RS bumper and spoiler order from the local dealers and no one will be able to tell them apart :lol:


Lol. Think the wheels might be a give away though. 

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## leopard

Black Panther said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> 
> He offered you £31.5, what did you pay four months ago? Just to work out the hit...
> 
> Bear in mind he'll probably just wash it and put 10-15% on the price he pays you...
> 
> 
> 
> Just shy of 40 grand, but I buy a new TT each year so know the hits one gets, if done correctly, it balances out buying a new one and the depreciation over a year if you keep it, would take too long to explain, but the key is the discount when buying a new one, without any discount, one gets screwed.
> 
> Reliable value on my car is currently 34 grand, no dealer will ever offer what it is worth, as you mention, wash it then sell it for 10% more.
> 
> Funny thing was, he said that is price for today, he also said price would be 400 quid less per month hahhahah. I said, by the time you deliver my new RS then you will only give me 25 grand!
Click to expand...

Geez, ~ £8.5K depreciation in 4 months.[ 2 grand/month] p/ex.

Still £6K loss with your reliable valuation...

Either way you'll have your pants pulled down and your arse spanked on this one


----------



## Black Panther

> Geez, ~ £8.5K depreciation in 4 months.[ 2 grand/month] p/ex.
> 
> Still £6K loss with your reliable valuation...
> 
> Either way you'll have your pants pulled down and your arse spanked on this one


Hhahahahah, yes and some! 

The ONLY way to get value from a car is to buy it new, then keep it until it packs up!!

Otherwise, we all get spanked :lol:

Apologies, actually I was not precise, was 38 grand with discount, 45 list


----------



## Black Panther

The wheels are just appalling! From what I was told, the dealers had no choice on what they got, Audi chose their launch cars spec.


----------



## brittan

Templar said:


> I'm guessing the visual parking aid will look similar to this mate...


Yes, on the car I looked at, just like that facing up rather than left and on the LH side of the VC.


----------



## tt3600

Very nice @Black Panther


----------



## powerplay

brittan said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the visual parking aid will look similar to this mate...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, on the car I looked at, just like that facing up rather than left and on the LH side of the VC.
Click to expand...

Cheers, I see. Something us lowly mk2 ancient-tech owners don't have :lol:


----------



## brittan

powerplay said:


> Something us lowly mk2 ancient-tech owners don't have :lol:


Indeed we don't - but looking out of the windows works reliably and is more use in confined spaces.


----------



## Cobstar

Thanks for sharing those photos Black Panther. Both sets of wheels are truly awful - but that's just my opinion of course.
The ali pack isn't for me either. Do like the black pack on the white roadster though.

Despite the appeal of the roadster (I do miss topdown driving in the lovely Honda S2000 I used to own), I don't think it looks as good top up as top down. So if I ever have enough money, the coupe would get my vote.

Anyone seen pictures of either TT RS in Daytona Grey?


----------



## Templar

brittan said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something us lowly mk2 ancient-tech owners don't have :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed we don't - but looking out of the windows works reliably and is more use in confined spaces.
Click to expand...

Even worse so in a roadster with a letter box slot for a window and a real benefit having the rear spoiler... :wink:


----------



## Templar

Black Panther said:


> Roadster...


This one looks quite nice as it stands...better without the silver trim hanging off the front bumper. Judging by the door mirrors it appears this one has lane assist.


----------



## Shug750S

Black Panther said:


> The wheels are just appalling! From what I was told, the dealers had no choice on what they got, Audi chose their launch cars spec.


That blue one looks total GASH..


----------



## Templar

Shug750S said:


> Black Panther said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wheels are just appalling! From what I was told, the dealers had no choice on what they got, Audi chose their launch cars spec.
> 
> 
> 
> That blue one looks total GASH..
Click to expand...

Haha...that tickled me. :lol:


----------



## leopard

There you go :lol:


----------



## csi_basel

That silver trim looks completely aftermarket!!

Also the exhaust pipes are hanging below the bumper rather than being in the bumper like the mk 2.

Was at the dealer today getting the winter wheels and I mentioned that apart from the noise of the 5 cylinder, the RS itself is less attractive looking than a nicely specced TTS! He didn't have an answer and lets face it - who really needs 400bhp in real life.....


----------



## Toshiba

WTF, this thread hasn't gone off topic for ages... 
just 3 more pages to go [smiley=bomb.gif]

The silver doesn't look that bad in the flesh... I'd actually say it looks no worse than the white TTR with floating white lower front spoiler due to the black pack. 100% Body colour is the only answer..


----------



## sherry13

Ara Blue (all body colour) at Watford next to a Mythos TTS. Their Roadster TT RS is currently at Hatfield.



























































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba

Without question the best option... and FREE!!!! :lol:


----------



## sherry13

Toshiba said:


> Without question the best option... and FREE!!!! :lol:


I do like the all-colour in this example as well as the wheels (there i said it) and the brakes in black. Inside, for the first time i preferred an alcantara/leather option rather than leather only. Felt warmer and more luxurious. This has the standard "tin" interior elements that you get on the Sport - so odd that it's an option in the top of the range car.

Got exhaust video as well etc.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Real Thing

Thanks for those sherry13 Blue certainly looks better in the photo's without the Aly pack (imo) although think a Black styling pack might have the edge but probably not worth the extra £800 upcharge and imo the design of the 19"s look better than the 20"s so just saved another £1500 on my Spec :lol:


----------



## patatus

8)

Video:


----------



## mikef4uk

Toshiba said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's really interesting, as I had the 8v S3 and traded to a 8v RS3 and wasn't all that impressed with the RS3. Aside from _that_ engine, I couldn't really say there was that much the RS3 did that the S3 couldn't do. Same interior and handled no better or worse. More options to personalise the S3 too. My RS3 was impulse buy and I can only thank Audi for helping me get rid and into the TTS. I actually think the S3 even looked better and was of course much cheaper to run as a daily driver. Not saying the RS3 was a bad car, as it wasn't, but I never jelled with it. If that makes sense.
> 
> The TTS is such a well rounded package that to justify another, what is it? Ten, fifteen grand? We'll have to see once I have driven one I suppose. But from my experience of the RS3 versus the S3, well in my opinion the RS3 was a let down and less was really more. BTW, the TTS kicks both those cars into touch, which is my point, the new TTS is such a well rounded package that the RS will have to be something pretty darn special to command such a price. The TT RS I am hopefully test driving next weekend... you ready for this... £62,000 plus change. Feck me sideways - that's £18,000 more than I paid for my TTS and then I'd have to fork out on top of that to replace the hideous 20" wheels it has on it. Food for thought me thinks...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on this one too, the MK2 in my experience just wasn't a big jump over the TTS and with the heavy nose it could be less fun at times too. I can't comment on "if or how better" the MK3 RS is or isn't as I've not driven it in order to compare but a TT starting with a 5 is not going to happen. RS bumper and spoiler order from the local dealers and no one will be able to tell them apart :lol:
Click to expand...

+1 on the above TTS/TTRS

I also took the RS3 out when the demo car was on and my R8 was in for a service, I thought I would like it but didnt, on the back of that I took a Golf R DSG out when our Golf was in for a service, absolutely loved it


----------



## mikef4uk

Toshiba said:


> anyone left to build the RS?
> http://www.msn.com/en-gb/money/news/vw- ... ?li=AA54rU


I heard that Audi are bringing a 'special' edition TTRS out, The TTRS 'Mary Celeste' 

Lets hope the wheel designer is one of the 30,000 getting a P45


----------



## mikef4uk

sherry13 said:


> Ara Blue (all body colour) at Watford next to a Mythos TTS. Their Roadster TT RS is currently at Hatfield.
> 
> View attachment 7
> View attachment 6
> View attachment 5
> View attachment 4
> View attachment 3
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Front does look better without the aluminium pack, went to local dealer today, they're totally TTRSless


----------



## tt3600

sherry13 said:


> I do like the all-colour in this example as well as the wheels (there i said it) and the brakes in black. Inside, for the first time i preferred an alcantara/leather option rather than leather only. Felt warmer and more luxurious. This has the standard "tin" interior elements that you get on the Sport - so odd that it's an option in the top of the range car.


Thanks for the pics! Must admit i'm liking the standard allows more and the all-colour actually looks good! Makes my decision harder now as silver does go well with Daytona grey.


----------



## Cobstar

sherry13 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without question the best option... and FREE!!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the all-colour in this example as well as the wheels (there i said it) and the brakes in black. Inside, for the first time i preferred an alcantara/leather option rather than leather only. Felt warmer and more luxurious. This has the standard "tin" interior elements that you get on the Sport - so odd that it's an option in the top of the range car.
> 
> Got exhaust video as well etc.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

Thank you for the pictures sherry13. Does look good in all body colour - first time I've seen that in pictures. And you're right the wheels do look better in this example.


----------



## leopard

sherry13 said:


> Ara Blue (all body colour) at Watford next to a Mythos TTS. Their Roadster TT RS is currently at Hatfield.
> 
> View attachment 7
> View attachment 6
> View attachment 5
> View attachment 4
> View attachment 3
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That's more like it...full body colour is the truth although I'd still get rid of the ally 'Horse's collar' for body colour or tone it down with black in this example. :wink:


----------



## powerplay

leopard said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ara Blue (all body colour) at Watford next to a Mythos TTS. Their Roadster TT RS is currently at Hatfield.
> 
> View attachment 7
> View attachment 6
> View attachment 5
> View attachment 4
> View attachment 3
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> That's more like it...full body colour is the truth although I'd still get rid of the ally 'Horse's collar' for body colour or tone it down with black in this example. :wink:
Click to expand...

Still not sold on the wheels but have to confess they're not as gash as the 20" ones.

I don't suppose you noticed if they were actually 245 width tyres? Can't make it out in the pic no matter what I try. If they are then I'm still in a quandary as to what to do!

Noticed also there's a wheel option missing from the price list, there were 3 options for each design but there's no price for the 19" in anthracite black :? Was thinking those wheels in black with the black styling would probably look ok... possibly!


----------



## SpudZ

Toshiba said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's really interesting, as I had the 8v S3 and traded to a 8v RS3 and wasn't all that impressed with the RS3. Aside from _that_ engine, I couldn't really say there was that much the RS3 did that the S3 couldn't do. Same interior and handled no better or worse. More options to personalise the S3 too. My RS3 was impulse buy and I can only thank Audi for helping me get rid and into the TTS. I actually think the S3 even looked better and was of course much cheaper to run as a daily driver. Not saying the RS3 was a bad car, as it wasn't, but I never jelled with it. If that makes sense.
> 
> The TTS is such a well rounded package that to justify another, what is it? Ten, fifteen grand? We'll have to see once I have driven one I suppose. But from my experience of the RS3 versus the S3, well in my opinion the RS3 was a let down and less was really more. BTW, the TTS kicks both those cars into touch, which is my point, the new TTS is such a well rounded package that the RS will have to be something pretty darn special to command such a price. The TT RS I am hopefully test driving next weekend... you ready for this... £62,000 plus change. Feck me sideways - that's £18,000 more than I paid for my TTS and then I'd have to fork out on top of that to replace the hideous 20" wheels it has on it. Food for thought me thinks...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on this one too, the MK2 in my experience just wasn't a big jump over the TTS and with the heavy nose it could be less fun at times too. I can't comment on "if or how better" the MK3 RS is or isn't as I've not driven it in order to compare but a TT starting with a 5 is not going to happen. RS bumper and spoiler order from the local dealers and no one will be able to tell them apart :lol:
Click to expand...

Save for the TTS having better looking wheels...


----------



## powerplay

Really want 20" wheels but not the design offered, so does anyone know if the TTS 20" 5-arm V spoke would fit? I can't see why not but I'm no expert on wheel offsets so will have to pop the question to the dealer I guess.


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

powerplay said:


> Really want 20" wheels but not the design offered, so does anyone know if the TTS 20" 5-arm V spoke would fit? I can't see why not but I'm no expert on wheel offsets so will have to pop the question to the dealer I guess.


They are definitely the wheels I would choose, I think the blue with black pack and those wheels would be spot on for me


----------



## Cobstar

leopard said:


> That's more like it...full body colour is the truth although I'd still get rid of the ally 'Horse's collar' for body colour or tone it down with black in this example. :wink:


Like the sound of that. Would like to see both options. And then just add body colour wing mirrors and I'd be very happy.


----------



## Cobstar

SpudZ said:


> Save for the TTS having better looking wheels...


Totally agree the TTS is a well rounded package but it is still not as special as an RS. There are some much nicer wheels available for the TTS and the standard TT but changing wheels or getting Audi to swap out wheels for a better option from the TT range is always going to be an option forthe TT RS.


----------



## brittan

powerplay said:


> Really want 20" wheels but not the design offered, so does anyone know if the TTS 20" 5-arm V spoke would fit? I can't see why not but I'm no expert on wheel offsets so will have to pop the question to the dealer I guess.


You need to be careful with wheels from a different model. Even with the correct (RS) offset, on some wheels the spokes do not clear the much larger front calipers of the RS.


----------



## powerplay

brittan said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really want 20" wheels but not the design offered, so does anyone know if the TTS 20" 5-arm V spoke would fit? I can't see why not but I'm no expert on wheel offsets so will have to pop the question to the dealer I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be careful with wheels from a different model. Even with the correct (RS) offset, on some wheels the spokes do not clear the much larger front calipers of the RS.
Click to expand...

Yes good point. Those TTS wheels though were also an option on the S4 or RS4 I think, so hopefully that means they'd be ok. Will definitely be asking them to find out though.


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

I believe some of the forum people are getting a test drive today so interested to hear how that goes


----------



## datamonkey

Ianstewartshouse said:


> I believe some of the forum people are getting a test drive today so interested to hear how that goes


Yeah I saw a red RS coupe on the road today near my local dealers with 2 people in. Wondered if it was a test drive but either way they're out there in the wild!


----------



## F1_STAR




----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Any word on any drives?


----------



## Cobstar

F1_STAR thank you for sharing the pictures.

Definitely prefer the lines of the coupe to the roadster with hood up. Definitely don't like the ali pack.


----------



## F1_STAR

Cobstar said:


> F1_STAR thank you for sharing the pictures.
> 
> Definitely prefer the lines of the coupe to the roadster with hood up. Definitely don't like the ali pack.


Your Welcome Cobstar, photo: Blackburn Audi.


----------



## powerplay

So I've popped in to have a nose at my local dealer. They have a white one with almost every option ticked, save for the white seats (shame) and surprisingly no oled rear lights. Still, the spec of this car tots up to 65k RRP  :lol: They also have a daytona grey coupe due in soon.

Unfortunately it's not a demo so no drive possible as they're hoping to sell it as seen  However if not sold by the end of the year it will become a demo car and a test drive will be possible then. I'd take it off their hands... for a bloody good discount :lol:

Dealer did confirm that they have a set allocation currently, and yes, because of the CFC saga, they need to be registered before the end of the year. He confirmed that come January it will be possible to spec your own to order.

I have to say that in the flesh those wheels do kinda suit the car; I'd still prefer to spec something different if given the chance, but could probably live with them. Dealer didn't seem too put out by the suggestion of ordering the car with no-cost option standard wheels and swapping them out though.


----------



## F1_STAR

Nice photos. IMO those wheels don't do the car justice and they look inset as appose to flush with the wheel arches, but perhaps that's me being picky, nevertheless looks nice but I have to say aesthetically I'm not bowled over by the appearance. In terms of performance, well, that may well be a different story...


----------



## powerplay

The fronts are definitely a slightly wider track than the rears. Looks a bit odd from the right (or wrong) angle.


----------



## F1_STAR

I'm sure the people who take the plunge will be very happy with the TTRS, sadly not for me, and the price certainly needs to come down for the bulk of buyers.


----------



## Cobstar

Thank you for the pictures powerplay. I'm enjoying my Saturday afternoon poring over TT RS pictures. Did you manage to get any details on the Daytona spec. I'd really like to see some Daytona coupe pictures with either black pack or without the ali or black pack.



F1_STAR said:


> Nice photos. IMO those wheels don't do the car justice and they look inset as appose to flush with the wheel arches, but perhaps that's me being picky...


I'm with F1_STAR on the wheels. Does look good in white with the black pack - but in my view then needs body colour mirrors on the white car.


----------



## Shug750S

powerplay said:


> So I've popped in to have a nose at my local dealer. They have a white one with almost every option ticked, save for the white seats (shame) and surprisingly no oled rear lights. Still, the spec of this car tots up to 65k RRP  :lol: They also have a daytona grey coupe due in soon.
> 
> Unfortunately it's not a demo so no drive possible as they're hoping to sell it as seen  However if not sold by the end of the year it will become a demo car and a test drive will be possible then.


What an arrogrant attitude. "Buy this car for £65k, but not allowed to test drive"

Pop in say you want a trade in and want £x for it, but they can't look at your car or drive it :lol:

Hope no one buys it and it sits there for ages and then they take a big hit on it


----------



## RichP

This version in Daytona Grey and in contrast to Powerplay above, the wheels look absolutely hideous. The first thing I noticed with the wheels is how incredibly bright they are. Look totally wrong. Found it hard to look at anything other than the wheels.
Also noticed (see pic) how inset the rear wheel looks.


----------



## powerplay

What's your impression of Daytona in the flesh - does it suit the TT or does it hide the lines like black?

Interesting that doesn't have oled either, I wonder why not?

Oh yeah, and I stand corrected from an earlier post - it definitely does have front parking sensors


----------



## RichP

powerplay said:


> What's your impression of Daytona in the flesh - does it suit the TT or does it hide the lines like black?
> 
> Interesting that doesn't have oled either, I wonder why not?
> 
> Oh yeah, and I stand corrected from an earlier post - it definitely does have front parking sensors


It most certainly hides the lines. You would not notice this car walking into the show room unless you know what you're looking for. (Well, except the wheels that is)


----------



## Real Thing

Thanks for all the Photo's Guy's


----------



## 4433allanr

Love the white with black pack.


----------



## sherry13

Catalunya Red TT TS Roadster. Sold by the time I had finished the shoot. If you want one now, you better get down to your dealers because they are flying. New owner is wrapping it.



























































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## powerplay

sherry13 said:


> Catalunya Red TT TS Roadster. Sold by the time I had finished the shoot. If you want one now, you better get down to your dealers because they are flying. New owner is wrapping it.


TWO HUNDRED 

What price and spec was the roadster?

Prefer the colour and wheels of the regular TT :lol:


----------



## Cobstar

Real Thing said:


> Thanks for all the Photo's Guy's


+1


----------



## 4433allanr

powerplay said:


> What's your impression of Daytona in the flesh - does it suit the TT or does it hide the lines like black?
> 
> I know I'm biased, but just saw a stunning black TTs under street lights, I could see all the lines. Not sure where the idea has come from that black hides the lines of a TT. Just my two pennies worth.


----------



## RichP

4433allanr said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your impression of Daytona in the flesh - does it suit the TT or does it hide the lines like black?
> 
> I know I'm biased, but just saw a stunning black TTs under street lights, I could see all the lines. Not sure where the idea has come from that black hides the lines of a TT. Just my two pennies worth.
Click to expand...

I'd agree with black actually. There was a photo of a black TT a few pages back in this thread that looks stunning and is making me consider black if I go for another TTRS.

The grey I see today certainly didn't look good.


----------



## sherry13

powerplay said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catalunya Red TT TS Roadster. Sold by the time I had finished the shoot. If you want one now, you better get down to your dealers because they are flying. New owner is wrapping it.
> 
> 
> 
> TWO HUNDRED
> 
> What price and spec was the roadster?
> 
> Prefer the colour and wheels of the regular TT :lol:
Click to expand...



__
http://instagr.am/p/BM_88YwD-3T/

Don't know the spec or price as it was sold before they printed it out.

The blue is lovely but also a £2.5k extra cost, being a Porsche colour.

You RS boys and girls need to get out the plastic asap if you want one this side of Christmas 2016. And maybe next Christmas, too.

The person who bought the red Roadster is having a matt black wrap, but is keeping the silver front and wheels to break it up a bit. Am sure it will look great and the good thing about a wrap (over a respray) is that it is removable. But in the flesh, the red looked incredible - as does the RS in general.

Goes to show - as I said about 200 pages ago on the other thread - audi are selling these to people who have never read the forums, who are blissfully unaware of refrigerants, wheel controversies or anything else. They are simply showing Audi the colour of their money.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tomcat

Ok test drive this afternoon. 
White with Black and 20inch 7 spoke wheels with black trim ( They do actually look much better in the flesh)
Carbon Pack
Reversing Camera
Sports exhaust
and extra bits 
65k ish

My cuurent drive is a MK3 TTS. I am pushed for time, but can only say. The drive is much more engaging and the extra power is very evident over the TTS. With the Sports exhaust it sounds fantastic.

I will give more info tomorrow. We will be ordering one in the new year based on the drive


----------



## RichP

tomcat said:


> Ok test drive this afternoon.
> White with Black and 20inch 7 spoke wheels with black trim ( They do actually look much better in the flesh)


I do actually like these wheels on white.


----------



## Black Panther

Great images of the RS thank you up loaders.

I think the wheels are hideous, my eyes just focued on those little feet! Reminds me of a mouse's running wheel, 

Wanted to see how the standard would look, and thought I would share. For me, standards look far better.


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> So I've popped in to have a nose at my local dealer. They have a white one with almost every option ticked, save for the white seats (shame) and surprisingly no oled rear lights. Still, the spec of this car tots up to 65k RRP  :lol: They also have a daytona grey coupe due in soon.
> 
> Unfortunately it's not a demo so no drive possible as they're hoping to sell it as seen  However if not sold by the end of the year it will become a demo car and a test drive will be possible then. I'd take it off their hands... for a bloody good discount :lol:
> 
> Dealer did confirm that they have a set allocation currently, and yes, because of the CFC saga, they need to be registered before the end of the year. He confirmed that come January it will be possible to spec your own to order.
> 
> I have to say that in the flesh those wheels do kinda suit the car; I'd still prefer to spec something different if given the chance, but could probably live with them. Dealer didn't seem too put out by the suggestion of ordering the car with no-cost option standard wheels and swapping them out though.


Great pics of the white.Don't mind these wheels either but can't help but think they look a little cartoonish due to the size especially in the top pic.19" would be fine for me.

Agree with other posters,the Daytona is a bit of a surprise in that it doesn't look like much in the photo's.


----------



## 4433allanr

Still don't understand the quilted front seats and plain rears. Also unbelievable that they won't allow test drives at some dealerships. It's a lot of money to put down on a car you haven't driven.


----------



## mikef4uk

tomcat said:


> Ok test drive this afternoon.
> White with Black and 20inch 7 spoke wheels with black trim ( They do actually look much better in the flesh)
> Carbon Pack
> Reversing Camera
> Sports exhaust
> and extra bits
> 65k ish
> 
> My cuurent drive is a MK3 TTS. I am pushed for time, but can only say. The drive is much more engaging and the extra power is very evident over the TTS. With the Sports exhaust it sounds fantastic.
> 
> I will give more info tomorrow. We will be ordering one in the new year based on the drive


Looks sweet in white


----------



## sherry13

Black Panther said:


> Great images of the RS thank you up loaders.
> 
> I think the wheels are hideous, my eyes just focued on those little feet! Reminds me of a mouse's running wheel,
> 
> Wanted to see how the standard would look, and thought I would share. For me, standards look far better.


The new wheels look much better than that render.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## powerplay

4433allanr said:


> Still don't understand the quilted front seats and plain rears. Also unbelievable that they won't allow test drives at some dealerships. It's a lot of money to put down on a car you haven't driven.


Chatting to dealer today, they are hoping to sell their allocation quite quickly and want top dollar for it - lol. As soon as they register it and use it as a demonstrator they'll have to sell it on at a discount. My dealer understands I'd like a test drive but didn't want to risk the chance of any sort of stone chips and I can kinda understand.

If they don't sell it in the next few weeks then they will register it and can be test-driven then, apparently.

If some are being sold already then chances are good they'll sell it though. Personally, you'd have to be crackers to pay the asking price, especially when you can only choose the colour and spec as offered.


----------



## Real Thing

Guy on the RS3 forum (Chungster) put some photo's up from couple of dealers his visited http://www.audirs3oc.com/topic/4909-audi-ttrs/page-7 Daytona Roadster looks like its got the Leather/Alcantara seats looks good imo wonder what the backs look like thou anyone seen them?


----------



## powerplay

Can't see without signing in with an account, can you post on here?


----------



## sherry13

A couple of short exhaust videos from the last few days.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BNAW8QTjBKd/

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13

Interior: (seats are alcantara/leather mix)


__
http://instagr.am/p/BM9Z6OqjpOj/

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brittan

Black Panther said:


> I think the wheels are hideous, my eyes just focued on those little feet! Reminds me of a mouse's running wheel,


I see little feet too! :lol: and the mices on the other side are running in the opposite direction.


----------



## brittan

powerplay said:


> Chatting to dealer today, they are hoping to sell their allocation quite quickly and want top dollar for it - lol. As soon as they register it and use it as a demonstrator they'll have to sell it on at a discount. My dealer understands I'd like a test drive but didn't want to risk the chance of any sort of stone chips and I can kinda understand.


Dealer group here doing the same thing and each individual dealer is waiting for one of the other to put on the demo car.

If your dealer sees you as a serious buyer he can hire a car from Audi UK for your test drive.


----------



## Real Thing

powerplay said:


> Can't see without signing in with an account, can you post on here?


I've pinched a few from his post but if you get chance might be worth signing up as they are a helpful bunch and often TTRS problems occur in the RS3 as well


----------



## sherry13

All-leather interior on a TTRS compared with alcantara/leather on an S-Line.































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4433allanr

Loving your insta btw Sherry13.


----------



## ZephyR2

sherry13 said:


> All-leather interior on a TTRS compared with alcantara/leather on an S-Line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I loved the alcantara seats in my Mk2 and its better than all-leather in many ways but in the Mk3 the alcantara always looks shabby and faded next to the leather and the way the nap roughs up makes it look like its stained. Couldn't do with that I'm afraid.


----------



## sherry13

4433allanr said:


> Loving your insta btw Sherry13.


Haha thank you. Porsche Day tomorrow so watch out for that!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Black Panther

brittan said:


> Black Panther said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the wheels are hideous, my eyes just focued on those little feet! Reminds me of a mouse's running wheel,
> 
> 
> 
> I see little feet too! :lol: and the mices on the other side are running in the opposite direction.
Click to expand...

Oh so glad I am not alone! 

Personal choice Sherry, as per chap above and a recent comment "cartoonist".

Hopefully when normal buyers of the RS are ready to buy, ( paying 60-65K for a new vehicle that in a years time will have a second hand book price of approx. 42K is bonkers and not normal IMHO  ) there will be better rim options available.

Good comment on the rear seats by a poster, always bugged me why they were plain and not same as front, guess a cost thing, certainly lack of detail. I certainly would pay extra to have the same style for the back seats.

Well great images yesterday, certainly has made my mind up, there is just not enough difference from the TTS to the TT RS to justify an asking price of 60K ( with options that should be standard ), in fact, the wheels are off putting, other than the rear wing and front bumper, they are identical, and the interior is practically the same.

Will email my dealer Monday ( see earlier post ) and request 34K for my TTS and offer him 54K ( list 62K ) for a new RS. Wish me luck, but I aint gonna cry when he says NO LMAO :lol:

And finally, before I go and enjoy my Sunday out and about  ...those who have been told their dealers have already sold the RS, and for 65K.......total utter rubbish, they are launch cars, not for sale, they just want you to put a deposit down and order one, and will not let you test drive? DUH, come on peeps, do not get fooled by the hype.

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## leopard

Black Panther said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Panther said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the wheels are hideous, my eyes just focued on those little feet! Reminds me of a mouse's running wheel,
> 
> 
> 
> I see little feet too! :lol: and the mices on the other side are running in the opposite direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so glad I am not alone!
> 
> Personal choice Sherry, as per chap above and a recent comment "cartoonist".
> 
> Hopefully when normal buyers of the RS are ready to buy, ( paying 60-65K for a new vehicle that in a years time will have a second hand book price of approx. 42K is bonkers and not normal IMHO  ) there will be better rim options available.
> 
> Good comment on the rear seats by a poster, always bugged me why they were plain and not same as front, guess a cost thing, certainly lack of detail. I certainly would pay extra to have the same style for the back seats.
> 
> Well great images yesterday, certainly has made my mind up, there is just not enough difference from the TTS to the TT RS to justify an asking price of 60K ( with options that should be standard ), in fact, the wheels are off putting, other than the rear wing and front bumper, they are identical, and the interior is practically the same.
> 
> Will email my dealer Monday ( see earlier post ) and request 34K for my TTS and offer him 54K ( list 62K ) for a new RS. Wish me luck, but I aint gonna cry when he says NO LMAO :lol:
> 
> And finally, before I go and enjoy my Sunday out and about  ...those who have been told their dealers have already sold the RS, and for 65K.......total utter rubbish, they are launch cars, not for sale, they just want you to put a deposit down and order one, and will not let you test drive? DUH, come on peeps, do not get fooled by the hype.
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]
Click to expand...

Finally a bit of sense on here 

That's me done for this morning.


----------



## mikef4uk

Black Panther said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Panther said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the wheels are hideous, my eyes just focued on those little feet! Reminds me of a mouse's running wheel,
> 
> 
> 
> I see little feet too! :lol: and the mices on the other side are running in the opposite direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so glad I am not alone!
> 
> Personal choice Sherry, as per chap above and a recent comment "cartoonist".
> 
> Hopefully when normal buyers of the RS are ready to buy, ( paying 60-65K for a new vehicle that in a years time will have a second hand book price of approx. 42K is bonkers and not normal IMHO  ) there will be better rim options available.
> 
> Good comment on the rear seats by a poster, always bugged me why they were plain and not same as front, guess a cost thing, certainly lack of detail. I certainly would pay extra to have the same style for the back seats.
> 
> Well great images yesterday, certainly has made my mind up, there is just not enough difference from the TTS to the TT RS to justify an asking price of 60K ( with options that should be standard ), in fact, the wheels are off putting, other than the rear wing and front bumper, they are identical, and the interior is practically the same.
> 
> Will email my dealer Monday ( see earlier post ) and request 34K for my TTS and offer him 54K ( list 62K ) for a new RS. Wish me luck, but I aint gonna cry when he says NO LMAO :lol:
> 
> And finally, before I go and enjoy my Sunday out and about  ...those who have been told their dealers have already sold the RS, and for 65K.......*total utter rubbish, they are launch cars, not for sale, they just want you to put a deposit down and order one, and will not let you test drive? DUH, come on peeps, do not get fooled by the hype.
> *
> [smiley=gossip.gif]
Click to expand...

I'm not 100% sure about that statement, My local dealer (Cheshire Oaks) said they had a roadster and Coupe heading their way, when he phoned me to say the cars were in he also said the Coupe wasn't available as they had sold it, '_would you be interested in buying the roadster?_' when I said 'no, a roadster doesnt do it for me' he went very cold on me and has not phoned since

..........Dont forget the golden rule, the salesman is only pretending to be your friend when your buying something on his terms, walk in to any Dealership with a Carwow quote that is near the bone and the reception is very different

Anyone who thinks the car salesman is their friend needs a visit to a [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Alex_S

Guys, it's not just the top line price that we need to consider (with exception of cash buyers). My local Audi dealer called me yesterday to inform me that with car spec'd to c.£56k and me putting £5k deposit in, the payments would be around £800pcm over 48 months!

Incidently BMW have offered me a M3 or M4 spec'd to £61k with same deposit and term for £600pcm!

Audi have said they will not get anywhere near to that price due to not giving any discounts and their finance rate for the TTRS at 9% Apr vs BMW at 4%Apr.

As much as I'd like the TTRS particularly for the engine and quattro, I just can't see a workable deal happening as the monthly payments are looking way out of where I'm prepared to go to!

As anybody else had any finance quotes?


----------



## ZephyR2

Black Panther said:


> Good comment on the rear seats by a poster, always bugged me why they were plain and not same as front, guess a cost thing, certainly lack of detail. I certainly would pay extra to have the same style for the back seats.


Don't put ideas in their head. 

I've got wonder though how long that alcantara steering wheel will last before it becomes a tatty greasy eyesore.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Piker Mark

Black Panther said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Panther said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the wheels are hideous, my eyes just focued on those little feet! Reminds me of a mouse's running wheel,
> 
> 
> 
> I see little feet too! :lol: and the mices on the other side are running in the opposite direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so glad I am not alone!
> 
> Personal choice Sherry, as per chap above and a recent comment "cartoonist".
> 
> Hopefully when normal buyers of the RS are ready to buy, ( paying 60-65K for a new vehicle that in a years time will have a second hand book price of approx. 42K is bonkers and not normal IMHO  ) there will be better rim options available.
> 
> Good comment on the rear seats by a poster, always bugged me why they were plain and not same as front, guess a cost thing, certainly lack of detail. I certainly would pay extra to have the same style for the back seats.
> 
> Well great images yesterday, certainly has made my mind up, there is just not enough difference from the TTS to the TT RS to justify an asking price of 60K ( with options that should be standard ), in fact, the wheels are off putting, other than the rear wing and front bumper, they are identical, and the interior is practically the same.
> 
> Will email my dealer Monday ( see earlier post ) and request 34K for my TTS and offer him 54K ( list 62K ) for a new RS. Wish me luck, but I aint gonna cry when he says NO LMAO :lol:
> 
> And finally, before I go and enjoy my Sunday out and about  ...those who have been told their dealers have already sold the RS, and for 65K.......total utter rubbish, they are launch cars, not for sale, they just want you to put a deposit down and order one, and will not let you test drive? DUH, come on peeps, do not get fooled by the hype.
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]
Click to expand...

Great Post there fella. Agree with all that. Got alcantara in my TTS and love it, so good to see it on the RS. I've just popped into the Dealer and looked at their TT RS coupe - no test drive today as the weather is so awful. I would have thought wet, slippery roads were perfect conditions... anyway... sitting in it and looking at it - it's a TTS with an RS badge. Doh. The missis did ask why I'd want to trade my car for something exactly the same :lol: Those wheels - first time I have seen them in the flesh, the 20's that is. They are horrid, really f'ing horrid. Chap above is spot on as well with regard to cars being 'sold' as I asked if this 65k TTS, sic RS, was 'for sale' and was candidly told, 'it will be in a few months time'. I've more or less decided to keep my TTS and look again in a year, when I can get a better deal, spec the car how I want and they'll be better wheel options by then, no doubt. I know it gets boring, but wait until you see them [smiley=bigcry.gif] The 19's on the Roadster they had were just as awful.


----------



## tt3600

sherry13 said:


> Ara Blue (all body colour) at Watford next to a Mythos TTS. Their Roadster TT RS is currently at Hatfield.


Leaning towards this now instead of Daytona Grey. Looks great.


----------



## tt3600

tomcat said:


> I will give more info tomorrow. We will be ordering one in the new year based on the drive


Can you give your view on the turbo lag over the gen 1 TTRS?


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Anyone here bought one yet? (Don't all rush to reply in the stampede)   
Looking forward to test drive reports. I was really disappointed with a Roadster I saw on Friday with Sports exhaust as it really wasn't anywhere near as loud as an RS3 and no pops or bangs. That's one reason I want the RS and the 5 cylinder. :!:
Hoping to get a test drive soon. Have my configuration ready I think. Just waiting on ordering opening in January and then wait until the £2500 contribution (leaked by CarWOW when they put the first details up last month) kicks in and the rush has gone... :wink:


----------



## sherry13

Staggered that someone here is saying these are show cars only. If that was the case, why was it that yesterday I started a shoot only to complain that I couldn't take pics of the interior as it had been locked. The reason it had been locked? A woman who had been in the corner of the salesroom had just bought it there and then.

We really are living in a post-fact world if that happens, and I see it happen, and I write about it here, only for someone to say that it is a fact that they are not for sale.

Some other dealers are trying to retain their stock to show off and get more sales, which i can understand - West London Audi are a case in point, as it's hidden in their basement!

There is no doubt something has gone wrong with the marketing and sale of the TT RS. Would love to know what.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpudZ

So let me get this straight - The average price for a used TTS against an RS is circa 30k. An average spec RS is circa 65k, leaving a CTC of 35k or put another way, another used TTS sat alongside your existing TTS.. For 35k you're buying the same car with a badge and an extra cylinder. As a chap said on here 'Feck me sideways'.....

I really do hope that any early adoptees have a free MRI scan thrown in FOC..... Jeez! :?


----------



## F1_STAR

The ones that are sold (well done to them), as another member pointed out the buyers are probably completely oblivious to sites like these which can be informative/educational. Perhaps they have more money than sense or let there heart rule there head. However the savvy potential buyers on here will be the ones to benefit once common sense has prevailed when Audi realises and starts offering discounts. For some, it's a knee jerk reaction to snap them up before there all gone, then realising they can be factory ordered at discount prices. Time will tell of course..


----------



## hooting_owl

I was hoping for a mad rush with Mk2 RS owners flooding the market with their old cars. Quite fancy a Mk2 RS....
If the Mk3 RS is 65k with options then I think I will have to accept that the Mk2 values will be solid from now on.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

sherry13 said:


> Staggered that someone here is saying these are show cars only.


You have just posted a photograph of a registered TTRS. The dealer can now not sell that for 3 months. Why would the dealer do that if they can sell them right now? These are demo cars coming through and two dealers I have been to this weekend have one to sell now, i.e. unregistered showroom car and one that Audi have registered as a demo and they can't sell for 3 months. So read between the lines. Why have a demo car for something that is rumoured not to be for sale or available to order? It's all a delaying tactic while the issues are fixed and production can ramp up, but at the same time keep the hype going and have demo cars to hook people in. In the meantime push a story, which says it is correct for November 2016, that there is short supply and get the bites from those desperate to have one (which I don't think will be many, will be interesting to see how long some of these hang around showrooms).


----------



## mikef4uk

I did. 'Carwow' quote last night, 5 dealers have replied with a very repeatable 0% discount, snd after looking at pretty std shinny primer grey roadster parked outside at Cheshire Oaks Audi I can honestly say I am completely underwhelmed by what I have seen   

I'll give the TTRS a miss I think, we sat outside in our car watching a steady procession of people walk in and out of the centre right past the TTRS without noticing it or giving it a second look, kind of summed it up for me really


----------



## Dreams1966

Evening all,

I popped into Boston Audi to have a snout at a 2012 R8 they have and spied their MK3 TTRS coupe.

Ara Blue, 20" 7 Spoke rotor alloys, Advance Key, Storage Pack, Introductory Volume, Hold Assist, Sports Exhaust, Electric Front Seats, EXT Aluminium Styling Pack, Electric folding heated mirrors, Top speed increase to 174mph, Tyre pressure monitoring, Smoking pack, It will be for sale at £61k. Contact Dan Boyes for more info [email protected]

I love Sepang & Silver, so liked the look of the car... even the wheels looked ok  I started her up and it sounded infinitely better than the MK3 TTS I sold in September. The cold start and sport exhaust was actually quite tasty and if the TTS had sounded anything like this it would have been a harder decision to chop it in for my M4. The cabin is a nice place to sit and the new steering wheel looks great with the start button.

The price is a funny one because it does feel obscene to be asked to pay £60k for a TT, but when you look at the spec, tech and performance numbers there isn't too much to touch it. My problem would be I guess that I bought a decent spec TTS in April for under £37k... so it feels like a crazy jump to £60k.

Audi are probably hoping that there are enough people who want the VC and sub 4 second 0-60 time and get lured by the PCP option...


----------



## powerplay

mikef4uk said:


> I did. 'Carwow' quote last night, 5 dealers have replied with a very repeatable 0% discount, snd after looking at pretty std shinny primer grey roadster parked outside at Cheshire Oaks Audi I can honestly say I am completely underwhelmed by what I have seen
> 
> I'll give the TTRS a miss I think, we sat outside in our car watching a steady procession of people walk in and out of the centre right past the TTRS without noticing it or giving it a second look, kind of summed it up for me really


Same here, did the Carwow quote process. Lots of replies offering me 0%. Wow, I'm so gonna rush to do that...

One did offer a small 2.3%, which is a start, but not enough to tempt me.


----------



## Dash

Audi wheel manufacturing:


----------



## sherry13

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Staggered that someone here is saying these are show cars only.
Click to expand...

You have just posted a photograph of a registered TTRS. The dealer can now not sell that for 3 months. Why would the dealer do that if they can sell them right now? These are demo cars coming through and two dealers I have been to this weekend have one to sell now, i.e. unregistered showroom car and one that Audi have registered as a demo and they can't sell for 3 months. So read between the lines. Why have a demo car for something that is rumoured not to be for sale or available to order? It's all a delaying tactic while the issues are fixed and production can ramp up, but at the same time keep the hype going and have demo cars to hook people in. In the meantime push a story, which says it is correct for November 2016, that there is short supply and get the bites from those desperate to have one (which I don't think will be many, will be interesting to see how long some of these hang around showroo

...Certainly some dealers will be wanting them for show - as I mentioned earlier West London Audi are hiding theirs at the moment - a bit extreme but they don't want to sell it and didn't want to display it until their official launch.

So some will be holding back from selling but as i have seen with my own eyes, others very much are. The one I saw being sold was at Watford, went on loan to Hatfield to be displayed, was due back at Watford tomorrow but was sold at Hatfield. Awkward. Or maybe they were all actors?!

The one I posted above (thank me later) was very basic spec, not even privacy glass or anything but was still more expensive (by £7k) than a very good looking mark1 R8 i saw at Finchley Road recently...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cobstar

Thanks for all the pics sherry13. Much appreciated 

I really like the car without the Ali or Black Pack - apart from the grill durround. Hopefully it will be a future option to have body colour mirrors and just the grill in black.

Can't have to many TT RS pictures. Now I need to go hunting for Daytona and Ara Blue with the black pack.


----------



## tt3600

Reckon black pack will show swirls after a while although it does look nice.


----------



## mikef4uk

tt3600 said:


> Reckon black back will show swirls after a while although it does look nice.


I had a phantom black R8 , I would wash and wax it Sunday morning and by Sunday afternoon it looked like it needed doing again, black looks lovely, fantastic, but it is very hard work, by comparison my Ibis white R8 looks about 95% as good as the black, but it looks like that all week


----------



## Reasty

Completely concur with the above post,I have a ebony pearl black mk1 TT roadster and while it looks beautiful when it's clean,it's an absolute nightmare to keep it that way for more than a few hours,in winter its dirty because of the shit weather and in summer you can see the pollen all over it,I love black cars as they look awesome but they are a labour of love,I'm hoping my nano grey mk3 TTS will stay cleaner for longer.


----------



## sherry13

Cobstar said:


> Thanks for all the pics sherry13. Much appreciated
> 
> I really like the car without the Ali or Black Pack - apart from the grill durround. Hopefully it will be a future option to have body colour mirrors and just the grill in black.
> 
> Can't have to many TT RS pictures. Now I need to go hunting for Daytona and Ara Blue with the black pack.


Thanks 

All I have is this..... the Daytona (I think it's Daytona, it's been filtered so not sure) is/was at Leeds Audi so maybe they can send you a few more pics.

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Black Panther

> I've got wonder though how long that alcantara steering wheel will last before it becomes a tatty greasy eyesore.


That's a good point, but as there is no full leather option, one will have to avoid eating chocolate whilst driving! 



> I started a shoot only to complain that I couldn't take pics of the interior as it had been locked. The reason it had been locked? A woman who had been in the corner of the salesroom had just bought it there and then.


I can assure you, if I had just bought a car for 60K and they were allowing "punters" to even be near my new purchase, they would get some very choice words indeed!! 
Answer: no reputable Audi dealer would allow a sold car to be used as a show car.



> I really do hope that any early adoptees have a free MRI scan thrown in FOC..... Jeez! :?


That made me chuckle  anyone ever heard of secret shoppers? How about secret TT RS shoppers :lol:



> Same here, did the Carwow quote process. Lots of replies offering me 0%. Wow, I'm so gonna rush to do that...
> One did offer a small 2.3%, which is a start, but not enough to tempt me.


Tip of the day from a chap who buys a new car each year, always do the manufacturers configuration on their website
Do your carwoooo spec, get offer, then send your dealer your official code from the config' and tell them to match the offer, assuming you specked it the same.
When signing the official order, add the code the the paperwork. I would not buy new without the manufacturers official code on the order form.


----------



## datamonkey

Black Panther said:


> I can assure you, if I had just bought a car for 60K and they were allowing "punters" to even be near my new purchase, they would get some very choice words indeed!!
> Answer: no reputable Audi dealer would allow a sold car to be used as a show car.


Dude, there will be a certain amount of time between when the woman went over to an Audi rep and said "I want to buy that car" and them arranging for someone to move it from the showroom floor. The rep wouldn't walk straight over and move it, they're going to be far too excited to move the sale along thinking of their commission.

It's not going to just magically disappear the moment she commits to it. Maybe this was the time Sherry was near the car? There could have been at least 5 minutes before they moved it, easily 20 minutes or even hours is realistic. Stop being so pedantic.

Also maybe this wasn't a "reputable Audi dealer" so maybe they didn't give two shit about a purchased car being on view?

Starting to think "Black Panther" is Leopard in disguise. Your second account maybe?


----------



## datamonkey

mikef4uk said:


> I did. 'Carwow' quote last night, 5 dealers have replied with a very repeatable 0% discount, snd after looking at pretty std shinny primer grey roadster parked outside at Cheshire Oaks Audi I can honestly say I am completely underwhelmed by what I have seen
> 
> I'll give the TTRS a miss I think, we sat outside in our car watching a steady procession of people walk in and out of the centre right past the TTRS without noticing it or giving it a second look, kind of summed it up for me really


Good does that mean you're going to leave the thread in peace and stop with your negative comments? Damn it's grating...


----------



## Black Panther

datamonkey said:


> Black Panther said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can assure you, if I had just bought a car for 60K and they were allowing "punters" to even be near my new purchase, they would get some very choice words indeed!!
> Answer: no reputable Audi dealer would allow a sold car to be used as a show car.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, there will be a certain amount of time between when the woman went over to an Audi rep and said "I want to buy that car" and them arranging for someone to move it from the showroom floor. The rep wouldn't walk straight over and move it, they're going to be far too excited to move the sale along thinking of their commission.
> 
> It's not going to just magically disappear the moment she commits to it. Maybe this was the time Sherry was near the car? There could have been at least 5 minutes before they moved it, easily 20 minutes or even hours is realistic. Stop being so pedantic.
> 
> Also maybe this wasn't a "reputable Audi dealer" so maybe they didn't give two shit about a purchased car being on view?
> 
> Starting to think "Black Panther" is Leopard in disguise. Your second account maybe?
Click to expand...

HhHAHAHHA, think Leopard might have something to say about that!

Dude! the poster said "she was standing in the corner of the showroom and just bought it" Would you stand there looking at your new car allowing a "shoot" going on around your car and a punter pulling at the door handles complaining they cannot get in? come on, strewth!

Great we are having this discussion, because anyone considering buying a new car, let alone a stated 60K motor, should have this forum to discuss issues and points of view, because you will NOT get a straight answer from a dealer.

No offence to dealers if your reading this :lol:


----------



## leopard

Black Panther said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Panther said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can assure you, if I had just bought a car for 60K and they were allowing "punters" to even be near my new purchase, they would get some very choice words indeed!!
> Answer: no reputable Audi dealer would allow a sold car to be used as a show car.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, there will be a certain amount of time between when the woman went over to an Audi rep and said "I want to buy that car" and them arranging for someone to move it from the showroom floor. The rep wouldn't walk straight over and move it, they're going to be far too excited to move the sale along thinking of their commission.
> 
> It's not going to just magically disappear the moment she commits to it. Maybe this was the time Sherry was near the car? There could have been at least 5 minutes before they moved it, easily 20 minutes or even hours is realistic. Stop being so pedantic.
> 
> Also maybe this wasn't a "reputable Audi dealer" so maybe they didn't give two shit about a purchased car being on view?
> 
> Starting to think "Black Panther" is Leopard in disguise. Your second account maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HhHAHAHHA, think Leopard might have something to say about that!
> 
> Dude! the poster said "she was standing in the corner of the showroom and just bought it" Would you stand there looking at your new car allowing a "shoot" going on around your car and a punter pulling at the door handles complaining they cannot get in? come on, strewth!
> 
> Great we are having this discussion, because anyone considering buying a new car, let alone a stated 60K motor, should have this forum to discuss issues and points of view, because you will NOT get a straight answer from a dealer.
> 
> No offence to dealers if your reading this :lol:
Click to expand...

Monkey's getting well stressed and it's not even 0930 yet :lol:

No need to apologise to the dealers either leopard,doh I mean 'Black Panther'


----------



## Cobstar

Thank you sherry13


----------



## Black Panther

> Monkey's getting well stressed and it's not even 0930 yet :lol:
> 
> No need to apologise to the dealers either leopard,doh I mean 'Black Panther'


Maybe he is one of the unlucky ones who went to buy a TT RS yesterday only to discover they are all sold out all over the UK !! :lol:

Might get confusing Leopard people trying to work out which animal is which 

I'm a pussy Cat really [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## 35isdreamer

I test drove one on Saturday. I own a bmw Z4 35is, and am looking to move to a 4wd to make it all year round usable and something a bit quicker.
I'm afraid I was disappointed. Car looks great outside and sounds fantastic, but the drive was poor. Long turbo lag even in the most dynamic mode and as a result felt very unresponsive. When the turbo kicked in it certainly moved, but my drive home in my own car was more fun than the test drive. Interior was fine - nothing special though.
The spec I was going to buy was £66k, and there is no way its a £65k+ plus car. Zero discounts were on offer to me, not even servicing etc. So all in a poor offer for me. 
Which leaves me in a dilemma as to what to test next!
This will be a fab car for the right person though.


----------



## powerplay

35isdreamer said:


> I test drove one on Saturday. I own a bmw Z4 35is, and am looking to move to a 4wd to make it all year round usable and something a bit quicker.
> I'm afraid I was disappointed. Car looks great outside and sounds fantastic, but the drive was poor. Long turbo lag even in the most dynamic mode and as a result felt very unresponsive. When the turbo kicked in it certainly moved, but my drive home in my own car was more fun than the test drive. Interior was fine - nothing special though.
> The spec I was going to buy was £66k, and there is no way its a £65k+ plus car. Zero discounts were on offer to me, not even servicing etc. So all in a poor offer for me.
> Which leaves me in a dilemma as to what to test next!
> This will be a fab car for the right person though.


That's surprising to hear. Did you note at which point the turbo awoke, up to where in the rev range it felt laggy?

I'm not aware of much turbo lag in my current RS, feels nippy from 1500rpm onwards.

My previous TTS felt far more laggy, from below 2500 really. Until it was wsorted with a map. Never needed that on the RS though.


----------



## 35isdreamer

powerplay said:


> That's surprising to hear. Did you note at which point the turbo awoke, up to where in the rev range it felt laggy?


It was only a very short test drive, but from standing start it felt very laggy, which made me wonder if the launch control numbers are just a marketing ploy. Once moving it was ok and clearly a very quick car, but from the 10 mins I had that's the impression I walked away with.


----------



## leopard

35isdreamer said:


> I test drove one on S aturday. I own a bmw Z4 35is, and am looking to move to a 4wd to make it all year round usable and something a bit quicker.
> I'm afraid I was disappointed. Car looks great outside and sounds fantastic, but the drive was poor. Long turbo lag even in the most dynamic mode and as a result felt very unresponsive. When the turbo kicked in it certainly moved, but my drive home in my own car was more fun than the test drive. Interior was fine - nothing special though.
> The spec I was going to buy was £66k, and there is no way its a £65k+ plus car. Zero discounts were on offer to me, not even servicing etc. So all in a poor offer for me.
> Which leaves me in a dilemma as to what to test next!
> This will be a fab car for the right person though.


The BMW 3.0 straight six as found in your car is a peach and it's hardly suprising that you think the Audi unit may be lacking.
No doubt,the Audi 5 cylinder engine is a great unit capable of big figures but it's still 500cc shy.It's like the old saying goes:

" there's no substitute for displacement"

There's always X-drive...


----------



## skyseer

35isdreamer said:


> Which leaves me in a dilemma as to what to test next!


m140/240 xdrive


----------



## Gulliver

leopard said:


> 35isdreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I test drove one on S aturday. I own a bmw Z4 35is, and am looking to move to a 4wd to make it all year round usable and something a bit quicker.
> I'm afraid I was disappointed. Car looks great outside and sounds fantastic, but the drive was poor. Long turbo lag even in the most dynamic mode and as a result felt very unresponsive. When the turbo kicked in it certainly moved, but my drive home in my own car was more fun than the test drive. Interior was fine - nothing special though.
> The spec I was going to buy was £66k, and there is no way its a £65k+ plus car. Zero discounts were on offer to me, not even servicing etc. So all in a poor offer for me.
> Which leaves me in a dilemma as to what to test next!
> This will be a fab car for the right person though.
> 
> 
> 
> The BMW 3.0 straight six as found in your car is a peach and it's hardly suprising that you think the Audi unit may be lacking.
> No doubt,the Audi 5 cylinder engine is a great unit capable of big figures but it's still 500cc shy.It's like the old saying goes:
> 
> " there's no substitute for displacement"
> 
> There's always X-drive...
Click to expand...

I think the correct terminology is 'there's no replacement for displacement' 

I have never driven the TTRS either MK2 or MK3 but I find it hard to believe the MK3 TTRS is not substantially quicker than the Z4 35iS.

My girlfriend has a 2015 Z4 35iS and we have both come to the conclusion that even my new TTS with less than 500 miles on the clock is very slightly quicker than her Z4!! The Z4 is a hefty old beast and it is a tad agricultural, having said that it is enjoyable when the weather is good


----------



## powerplay

The thing with the TTRS and in particular the double-clutch gearbox is that you have to learn its nuances and how to get the best out of it.

The 1st gen TTRS was tested sub 4 seconds to 60 so there is no way on Earth the new one isn't significantly quicker.

One thing I have noticed though, from the various vids from Spain, is that the launch seems tamer than in mine, it doesn't drop the ball as instantly.


----------



## mikef4uk

leopard said:


> 35isdreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I test drove one on S aturday. I own a bmw Z4 35is, and am looking to move to a 4wd to make it all year round usable and something a bit quicker.
> I'm afraid I was disappointed. Car looks great outside and sounds fantastic, but the drive was poor. Long turbo lag even in the most dynamic mode and as a result felt very unresponsive. When the turbo kicked in it certainly moved, but my drive home in my own car was more fun than the test drive. Interior was fine - nothing special though.
> The spec I was going to buy was £66k, and there is no way its a £65k+ plus car. Zero discounts were on offer to me, not even servicing etc. So all in a poor offer for me.
> Which leaves me in a dilemma as to what to test next!
> This will be a fab car for the right person though.
> 
> 
> 
> The BMW 3.0 straight six as found in your car is a peach and it's hardly suprising that you think the Audi unit may be lacking.
> No doubt,the Audi 5 cylinder engine is a great unit capable of big figures but it's still 500cc shy.It's like the old saying goes:
> 
> " there's no substitute for displacement"
> 
> There's always X-drive...
Click to expand...

I took an M4 out before I bought my current R8, it really is an amazing car, I reset the fuel computer before the drive, we did about 20 miles, 5 miles in 30 limit, the rest around the Crewe by pass which is a series of 2-3 miles stretches with roundabouts, I gave the car quite a hard time out of the roundabouts which showed up the cars lack of traction, but it's a quick thing, got back to the dealership and it had returned 29 mpg 

JFI, I did the same route on my way home in my V8 R8 and it showed about 16 mpg, just shows what progress is being made.

I also took an RS3 out, the fuel consumption on that was very poor averaging 25 mpg whilst driving 'normally' -I was very dissapointed

I know we dont buy cars like these for their mpg but it is a factor in my book, I found driving the RS3 and my current R8 V10 in a similar fashion the RS3 gets about 25 mpg and the R8 around 22/23mpg, the R8 will do 25/26mpg on a good motorway type run

For those looking at a £55-£60K TTRS with 'no discount' I would look around at some other cars first, i recently went to see an M2, the dealer however first pointed me towards a brand new Silverstone M4, reduced by nearly £10K, I think the tag was £51K


----------



## leopard

Gulliver said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35isdreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I test drove one on S aturday. I own a bmw Z4 35is, and am looking to move to a 4wd to make it all year round usable and something a bit quicker.
> I'm afraid I was disappointed. Car looks great outside and sounds fantastic, but the drive was poor. Long turbo lag even in the most dynamic mode and as a result felt very unresponsive. When the turbo kicked in it certainly moved, but my drive home in my own car was more fun than the test drive. Interior was fine - nothing special though.
> The spec I was going to buy was £66k, and there is no way its a £65k+ plus car. Zero discounts were on offer to me, not even servicing etc. So all in a poor offer for me.
> Which leaves me in a dilemma as to what to test next!
> This will be a fab car for the right person though.
> 
> 
> 
> The BMW 3.0 straight six as found in your car is a peach and it's hardly suprising that you think the Audi unit may be lacking.
> No doubt,the Audi 5 cylinder engine is a great unit capable of big figures but it's still 500cc shy.It's like the old saying goes:
> 
> " there's no substitute for displacement"
> 
> There's always X-drive...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the correct terminology is 'there's no replacement for displacement'
> 
> I have never driven the TTRS either MK2 or MK3 but I find it hard to believe the MK3 TTRS is not substantially quicker than the Z4 35iS.
> 
> My girlfriend has a 2015 Z4 35iS and we have both come to the conclusion that even my new TTS with less than 500 miles on the clock is very slightly quicker than her Z4!! The Z4 is a hefty old beast and it is a tad agricultural, having said that it is enjoyable when the weather is good
Click to expand...

Replacement/substitute...semantics.

We're not on about how much quicker the RS undoubtedly is but rather the way the engine delivers.

If you you look at the torque and power curve for the new unit,it's obvious that it makes its power further up the range compared to the mk2's engine,it has to,to make the additional power for a given displacement.

(BHP=torque× revs÷5252)

This would explain the turbo lag found further down the range that
@ 35isdreamer is experiencing compared to the Z4's unit which makes torque lower down the rev range.


----------



## BENGUNN

Just a comment on the cannot sell a Demonstrator / registered car for three months discussion. 
The car I bought was 2 months old when I collected it although the Audi website had said it wasn't available until three months old. As I was trading in my S3 and paying the difference in cash they let me have it right away as long as there was no 'paper trail' to Audi HQ or their finance arm. The only issue was the car tax, so I ran on the dealerships tax until the end of the three month period.
So, ask the question even if they say there is a 3 month embargo.
The funny part of the early transaction was that although a 'Demo', the car was only being used by a member of the dealerships senior management. The salesman told me he was livid that the car was being sold and clearly didn't comprehend he was in the business to sell cars.


----------



## tt3600

datamonkey said:


> Starting to think "Black Panther" is Leopard in disguise. Your second account maybe?


LMAO sorry but that was funny


----------



## deeve

If anybody is interested in seeing a video of the RS being built see here:-






Apologies if this has been posted before but not being in the market for an RS I havent checked through the multitude of pages of this thread.

Whenever i see how TT's are constructed (and Im sure other similarly mass produced cars), I think they are worth every penny.


----------



## tt3600

35isdreamer said:


> Long turbo lag even in the most dynamic mode and as a result felt very unresponsive.


That's very disappointing to hear as the gen 1 has minimal lag as long as you're in the right gear.

I know one of the supercar youtubers mentioned this as well.

The electric turbocharger (hinted by Audi to be introduced to diesel cars initially) or twin turbo would have helped here.


----------



## ZephyR2

leopard said:


> Replacement/substitute...semantics.


Not so much semantics just simple rhyming- 
Replacement- Displacement 


Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## powerplay

ZephyR2 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement/substitute...semantics.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much semantics just simple rhyming-
> Replacement- Displacement
Click to expand...

Yes indeed, the same phrase often used for loudspeakers too :lol:


----------



## leopard

ZephyR2 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement/substitute...semantics.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much semantics just simple rhyming-
> Replacement- Displacement
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.
Click to expand...

I've gotcha,but being as I can't understand your sentiment as you're now a member of the emoji ? family I'll assume you're having a 'Turkish'...


----------



## sherry13

Black Panther said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Panther said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can assure you, if I had just bought a car for 60K and they were allowing "punters" to even be near my new purchase, they would get some very choice words indeed!!
> Answer: no reputable Audi dealer would allow a sold car to be used as a show car.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, there will be a certain amount of time between when the woman went over to an Audi rep and said "I want to buy that car" and them arranging for someone to move it from the showroom floor. The rep wouldn't walk straight over and move it, they're going to be far too excited to move the sale along thinking of their commission.
> 
> It's not going to just magically disappear the moment she commits to it. Maybe this was the time Sherry was near the car? There could have been at least 5 minutes before they moved it, easily 20 minutes or even hours is realistic. Stop being so pedantic.
> 
> Also maybe this wasn't a "reputable Audi dealer" so maybe they didn't give two shit about a purchased car being on view?
> 
> Starting to think "Black Panther" is Leopard in disguise. Your second account maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HhHAHAHHA, think Leopard might have something to say about that!
> 
> Dude! the poster said "she was standing in the corner of the showroom and just bought it" Would you stand there looking at your new car allowing a "shoot" going on around your car and a punter pulling at the door handles complaining they cannot get in? come on, strewth!
> 
> Great we are having this discussion, because anyone considering buying a new car, let alone a stated 60K motor, should have this forum to discuss issues and points of view, because you will NOT get a straight answer from a dealer.
> 
> No offence to dealers if your reading this :lol:
Click to expand...

Looks like the Data Monkey is giving the Black Panther the run around! Not sure I have more to say to Mr Monkeys's roasting, other than to politely question if the forum's number two feline is being a bit naive. The dealer may have asked the buyer if she minded. Certainly I had a nice chat with her to congratulate her on her purchase and she didn't mind me taking the pictures one bit. Stop to think about that? I wasn't trying the doors - you made that bit up. They put the hood up and locked it at point of actual sale - the moment it went through. What were they then going to do, build a Trump wall around it? They acted professionally and I approached the buyer to ask if she minded as I was of course prepared to stop - and it was nice to be there to see the transaction (the sale to a customer of a stock TTRS, as a reminder...). It was a positive moment a well up until mentioning it on a TT Forum.

Agree re the electric motor and turbo lag, that was the big talking point of one of the concepts (can't remember if it was the 420 or Clubsport) but of course it's then extra weight and another thing to go wrong.

Talking of which... traffic updates are haunting me again.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13

More of the all-black in Switzerland:










All-white At Southampton Audi:









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2

leopard said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement/substitute...semantics.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much semantics just simple rhyming-
> Replacement- Displacement
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've gotcha,but being as I can't understand your sentiment as you're now a member of the emoji ? family I'll assume you're having a 'Turkish'...
Click to expand...

As I flip between phone and PC I don't know what emojis I'm using. Can't even see my own sometimes. 
  LOL (hopefully you can see one of these).

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Black Panther

No comment, ....like being back in primary school this is! 

But you made the story worse IMHO :lol:

Reminds me of the good old days of AOL chat rooms, least back then you knew who was male and female, apparently now I am a Leopardess :lol:  :roll:


----------



## Dash

Not test driven one, but I doubt there is any more lag on the MK3 to the MK2. On cars that rely on turbos we know you've got to have the right gear to go anywhere. I hit 5th instead of 3rd on my way home today to do a jaunt down the outside of a run of traffic - I didn't go anywhere despite being over the requisite 1600rpm.


----------



## 4433allanr

sherry13 said:


> More of the all-black in Switzerland:
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> This Swiss beauty caused controversy a few pages ago for being all black, which I personally love. Next thing they'll be messing around with Toblerone, blooming Swiss!!!


----------



## Black Panther

*What a beauty. *

Carbon wing mirrors a must, no comment on wheels, think people are tired of hearing that, shame no option for a carbon rear wing and carbon front where that silver goes.

Yes Black requires far more looking after, but it is just stunning looking 

Sorry, I best add....IMHO


----------



## Toshiba

mikef4uk said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reckon black back will show swirls after a while although it does look nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a phantom black R8 , I would wash and wax it Sunday morning and by Sunday afternoon it looked like it needed doing again, black looks lovely, fantastic, but it is very hard work, by comparison my Ibis white R8 looks about 95% as good as the black, but it looks like that all week
Click to expand...

Yep, also previously had a black R8 and i'd say the paint already looked a mess by the time the paint had dried...
Where as the white i have now is completely stunning all the time. You'd have to be nuts and blind to have a black car after owning one before. You also notice all the nice shapes/lines and curves on the lighter cars. The all black front just looks like a blob of nothingness 

The 7 speed DSG is a huge difference between the S and the RS.


----------



## sherry13

Not entirely sure what this is - maybe an ABT TTS or just a render. Should it have been the RS?!









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13

4433allanr said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of the all-black in Switzerland:
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> This Swiss beauty caused controversy a few pages ago for being all black, which I personally love. Next thing they'll be messing around with Toblerone, blooming Swiss!!!
Click to expand...

Haha, yes. I enjoyed that Toblerone story, and they got a great sales boost from it as well. The all-black is indeed stunning (which is why it's all over Insta) but if I was in the market for a TT RS, I think it would be Ara Blue or Cat Red with the black lip gloss! But then, what do I know? I'm in love with the mark2 Panamera and about to test drive a Tesla!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard

Black Panther said:


> apparently now I am a Leopardess :lol:  :roll:


Er,hello 

Getting confused though,thought you were really a pussy cat... :lol:


----------



## Black Panther

leopard said:


> Black Panther said:
> 
> 
> 
> apparently now I am a Leopardess :lol:  :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Er,hello
> 
> Getting confused though,thought you were really a pussy cat...
Click to expand...

Well I have been accused of many things, but Female I am not and my chestnuts are not well done either, lets clear that one up too :lol:

The Black TTS should have given it away, Black cars are for real men, Yellow/Blues or Reds are for pussys 

IMHO of course!! < smiles >


----------



## sherry13

A few more of the all-white from Southampton:
























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cobstar

Does look good in white - thank you for the Soton Audi picutres sherry13. Don't think I'd get a white car past the joint holder of the purse strings though. But then the SO did let me have lairy RS Blue RS2, and an Orange hatchback from AN OTHER German manufacturer. So maybe the SO could be persuaded.

Ara Blue or Daytona for me - if my premium bond or lottery numbers come up.


----------



## Dash

Not sure about all white, looks a bit storm trooper ish.

I'm not a big fan of escort white any day though.


----------



## Cobstar

Dash said:


> Not sure about all white, looks a bit storm trooper ish.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of escort white any day though.


Now I wonder what the Mark 3 would look like in Velvet Violet. Your Mark 2 is stunning 8)


----------



## csi_basel

Dash said:


> Not sure about all white, looks a bit storm trooper ish.


Exactly what I was thinking....
Suzuka Grey is a better option...especially for the RS as then its a std colour, but on the TTS, its Exclusive only!


----------



## Multijfj

sherry13 said:


> A few more of the all-white from Southampton:
> 
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thank you so much for these - do you have the unedited / no filter of the bottom pic ?

It genuinely makes you think twice about £800 black pack


----------



## KevC

Ara blue with silver RS roadster in the Oxford dealership if anyone wants to see. I didn't get any pics as I was busy collecting my Sepang TTS  Nice colour but I prefer the slightly darker one I've got.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride

Had a look on Orangewheels, Bog standard spec £51700... Their price £47700. There is all the options on their site to spec it up as required and submit request? Have a look and good luck shoppers.


----------



## powerplay

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> Had a look on Orangewheels, Bog standard spec £51700... Their price £47700. There is all the options on their site to spec it up as required and submit request? Have a look and good luck shoppers.


Has options you can't order and missing lots you can. Vegas Yellow? No styling packs? No oled? Black 19s?

Can't see how they're quoting big savings when every dealer within 100 miles of me is sticking at RRP.


----------



## Multijfj

powerplay said:


> iainfrmeastkilbride said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a look on Orangewheels, Bog standard spec £51700... Their price £47700. There is all the options on their site to spec it up as required and submit request? Have a look and good luck shoppers.
> 
> 
> 
> Has options you can't order and missing lots you can. Vegas Yellow? No styling packs? No oled? Black 19s?
> 
> Can't see how they're quoting big savings when every dealer within 100 miles of me is sticking at RRP.
Click to expand...

It's all irrelevant mate because you can't order one anyway


----------



## sherry13

Multijfj said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few more of the all-white from Southampton:
> 
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for these - do you have the unedited / no filter of the bottom pic ?
> 
> It genuinely makes you think twice about £800 black pack
Click to expand...

Hi Multijfj, I am sorry I don't have the unfiltered one but I have asked Southampton Audi to send me any more images they may have for it. I don't know why it was filtered, looks good as it is.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Dash said:


> Not sure about all white, looks a bit storm trooper ish.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of escort white any day though.


All white looks little different to my TTS!


----------



## Dash

Cobstar said:


> Now I wonder what the Mark 3 would look like in Velvet Violet. Your Mark 2 is stunning 8)


Now _that's_ something I'd like to see! At these prices, I don't know if there will be many Audi Exclusive orders going on. It's a lot of cash for some different pigment.

Thanks!


----------



## SpudZ

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about all white, looks a bit storm trooper ish.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of escort white any day though.
> 
> 
> 
> All white looks little different to my TTS!
Click to expand...

I'm with you! And it'll cost you another 30-35k for more of the same.....


----------



## Joerek

Please, don't compare new prices with 2nd hand prices.


----------



## SpudZ

Joerek said:


> Please, don't compare new prices with 2nd hand prices.


I'm not. It's a CTC price... :roll:


----------



## sherry13

A few more via Southampton Audi, which is on sale (yes, on sale....) for about £55k on the road.































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

sherry13 said:


> A few more via Southampton Audi, which is on sale (yes, on sale....) for about £55k on the road.
> 
> View attachment 3
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 Are you going to buy one or just daydreaming? :-*


----------



## chimp

Might have been interested in the White one at Southampton Audi, but will never step back in the place EVER. T0$$3R$!

(Also I think the TTRS without discount isn't working out at the monthly I want to pay).

Just put my deposit on a new S5 Coupe with many extras coming in at 52k but with a £7200 discount it makes it a bit more palatable.


----------



## Black Panther

Yep, 100% correct, I am just off the phone with a local dealer who has just offered me theirs for 55K also. 
Mythos Black
Advance Key
175mph restriction removed
Half Leather

Looks like common sense is prevailing and a price being offered more realistic.
Reading between the lines:

A) very few bought them at 60K+, if any!
B) They need shot of them before they offer factory orders

Awaiting images


----------



## andy71_lh

Dealer contacted me, but there were only 10 cars on the stock sheet from the computer.
6x Coupe's and 4x Roadsters
And out of the entire list, only 1 Coupe came close to the spec I was after, but was in Catalunya Red - which I didn't want.

The dealer said the official word from Audi that they've received, was that this is the official and only launch of the TTRS, the cars allocated are the only ones that will be built and they must all be registered by the 31st December. This is the only opportunity to get a TTRS.

So maybe a bit of a hard sell tactic. But in any case I've declined, and said I'll wait for the proper factory order books to open up, and if they don't - I'll find something else.


----------



## powerplay

andy71_lh said:


> Dealer contacted me, but there were only 10 cars on the stock sheet from the computer.
> 6x Coupe's and 4x Roadsters
> And out of the entire list, only 1 Coupe came close to the spec I was after, but was in Catalunya Red - which I didn't want.
> 
> The dealer said the official word from Audi that they've received, was that this is the official and only launch of the TTRS, the cars allocated are the only ones that will be built and they must all be registered by the 31st December. This is the only opportunity to get a TTRS.
> 
> So maybe a bit of a hard sell tactic. But in any case I've declined, and said I'll wait for the proper factory order books to open up, and if they don't - I'll find something else.


I think your dealer is stringing you a yarn.

Opposite of what my dealer said, I was recently discussing with him the options I'd like when order books open in January.


----------



## Piker Mark

Ditto the above. Sales guy I spoke to at the weekend said they'll be taking orders from January, but that didn't stop him from harassing me to buy one now. He even offered to swap the alloys over to 20" Y spokes - basically he said there was an unregistered TTS with them on and he'd just put the RS wheels on that. I could be tempted, just a shame the only cars they have in all have the fixed rear spoiler - I optioned it off my last TTRS and don't want it on my next.


----------



## sherry13

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few more via Southampton Audi, which is on sale (yes, on sale....) for about £55k on the road.
> 
> View attachment 3
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to buy one or just daydreaming? :-*
Click to expand...

No, Foxtrot, I'm not in the market for one at all! Just putting a few pics out there for those that are. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13

Also agree with previous posts above, from my understanding there will be opportunity to configure them after the current lot are sold. It's end of year, they have targets, namely - us!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## datamonkey

sherry13 said:


> It's end of year, they have targets, namely - us!


They're really going to struggle selling them before the end of the year cos authorities on here said they're not allowed to sell them for 3 months!



Anyone got any pics of a silver RS by any chance please? Preferably with black pack?


----------



## leopard

Piker Mark said:


> just a shame the only cars they have in all have the fixed rear spoiler - I optioned it off my last TTRS and don't want it on my next.


Agreed,the fold down spoiler 'A la' tts is my choice as well.


----------



## powerplay

datamonkey said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's end of year, they have targets, namely - us!
> 
> 
> 
> They're really going to struggle selling them before the end of the year cos authorities on here said they're not allowed to sell them for 3 months!
Click to expand...

No, that's only if they're registered to the dealer first as a demonstrator; you can buy one now if you're the first registered owner.


----------



## Black Panther

leopard said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a shame the only cars they have in all have the fixed rear spoiler - I optioned it off my last TTRS and don't want it on my next.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed,the fold down spoiler 'A la' tts is my choice as well.
Click to expand...

Well that is just the silliest thing ever! The only thing that makes the TTS and TT RS stand apart is the fixed spoiler and a badge!

No wonder you aint seen any without it, just plain daft.


----------



## powerplay

Black Panther said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a shame the only cars they have in all have the fixed rear spoiler - I optioned it off my last TTRS and don't want it on my next.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed,the fold down spoiler 'A la' tts is my choice as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that is just the silliest thing ever! The only thing that makes the TTS and TT RS stand apart is the fixed spoiler and a badge!
> 
> No wonder you aint seen any without it, just plain daft.
Click to expand...

LoL yeah, +1 lmao. Take off the RS spoiler and add TTS wheels, you'll be asking for a 4-pot in it next :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brittan

Maybe that London dealer who has a RS in the basement is playing a clever game.

The cars have to be sold or registered as demos this year. Perhaps he is waiting until 31st Dec to register his RS, betting that at some time in the first quarter of 2017 he will have the only RS in the UK available to buy; and hoping there will be someone ready to pay over list for it.


----------



## datamonkey

powerplay said:


> No, that's only if they're registered to the dealer first as a demonstrator; you can buy one now if you're the first registered owner.


I see. My bad...


----------



## datamonkey

Black Panther said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a shame the only cars they have in all have the fixed rear spoiler - I optioned it off my last TTRS and don't want it on my next.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed,the fold down spoiler 'A la' tts is my choice as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that is just the silliest thing ever! The only thing that makes the TTS and TT RS stand apart is the fixed spoiler and a badge!
> 
> No wonder you aint seen any without it, just plain daft.
Click to expand...

You arguing with yourself again?! :lol:


----------



## sherry13

Audi City London messaged me to say they got theirs today. I have something called "client work" to do tomorrow, but luckily it's in central London so I will pop in and have a look afterwards. I will also spec up a Velvet Violet on their amazing configurator to see how that looks!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard

Black Panther said:


> Well that is just the silliest thing ever! The only thing that makes the TTS and TT RS stand apart is the fixed spoiler and a badge!
> 
> No wonder you aint seen any without it, just plain daft.





powerplay said:


> LoL yeah, +1 lmao. Take off the RS spoiler and add TTS wheels, you'll be asking for a 4-pot in it next :roll: :lol: :lol:


Now,now Ladies...really 

If I don't want the crashed into the back of Halfords look,then so it shall be,same goes for wanting a 2.0L engine in my RS :lol:


----------



## leopard

datamonkey said:


> You arguing with yourself again?! :lol:


My alter ego is giving me grief today


----------



## Multijfj

Went to my local dealer today to check theirs out, didn't drive it as it was wet on the floor and I could do with getting a proper feel for it in the dry so nipping back later this week weather permitting.

Not keen on the 19's in the flesh. Having seen the 20's at Goodwood unclose I can definitely say that the 20's are 10x better.

Don't like black cars at all, but really liked this! It's the only colour you don't need a styling pack with I think.

Final point is the half leather seats are fantastic, but I am just not sure I'm brave enough to order like that.

Regards to ordering, they have to register or sell these cars by Dec 31st 2016 because of the AC / Refrigerant and it is being updated right now. Will be available to order in January and will take about 6 months for delivery.


----------



## Toshiba

Needs to be all leather, you can have cheap coverings on a 50k car :lol: 
All the cars look good, or even better without (lack of) style pack. I'd struggle to suggest one that looks better with it in all honesty.

Yep, no doubt if they can't shift the car/s they will simply just register them on the last day and use as a demo so no huge loss either way for them.


----------



## powerplay

Multijfj said:


> Went to my local dealer today to check theirs out, didn't drive it as it was wet on the floor and I could do with getting a proper feel for it in the dry so nipping back later this week weather permitting.
> 
> Not keen on the 19's in the flesh, having seen the 20's at Goodwood unclose I can definitely say they are 10x better. But then again I really like the 20's with the black style.
> 
> Don't like black cars at all, but really liked this! It's the only colour you don't need a styling pack with I think.
> 
> Final point is the half leather seats are fantastic, but I am just not sure I'm brave enough to order like that.
> 
> Regards to ordering, they have to register or sell these cars by Dec 31st 2016 because of the AC / Refrigerant and it is being updated right now. Will be available to order in January and will take about 6 months for delivery.


Cheers for the pics. Can honestly say black is the last colour I'd pick, but from only seeing it in pics :lol:

Not clear if you're saying the 19s look better than the 20s or vice versa?

Half a year for delivery? Does that including electrolysing the necessary Aluminium out of raw Bauxite?


----------



## tt3600

The 19" alloys are surprisingly nicer than the fugly 20" alloys.

The aluminium styling pack doesn't work well on rear of the car unlike say my gen 1 which is Daytona with aluminium styling pack.

Black styling with Nardo Grey is probably the best use of the styling pack but i'd say you can get away with it on the gen 2.


----------



## powerplay

Agreed on the styling packs, silver looks a bit cheap no matter the colour. Black is best or none, silver styling seemed to work better with the current RS.


----------



## Multijfj

powerplay said:


> Multijfj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to my local dealer today to check theirs out, didn't drive it as it was wet on the floor and I could do with getting a proper feel for it in the dry so nipping back later this week weather permitting.
> 
> Not keen on the 19's in the flesh, having seen the 20's at Goodwood unclose I can definitely say they are 10x better. But then again I really like the 20's with the black style.
> 
> Don't like black cars at all, but really liked this! It's the only colour you don't need a styling pack with I think.
> 
> Final point is the half leather seats are fantastic, but I am just not sure I'm brave enough to order like that.
> 
> Regards to ordering, they have to register or sell these cars by Dec 31st 2016 because of the AC / Refrigerant and it is being updated right now. Will be available to order in January and will take about 6 months for delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for the pics. Can honestly say black is the last colour I'd pick, but from only seeing it in pics :lol:
> 
> Not clear if you're saying the 19s look better than the 20s or vice versa?
> 
> Half a year for delivery? Does that including electrolysing the necessary Aluminium out of raw Bauxite?
Click to expand...

Cleared up the post a little to make it more clear!

Yeah it's literally 6 months. Some people waited 10+ months for their RS3 so it's no surprise.


----------



## leopard

Even with the Alcantara they haven't bothered to match the front and back seats. :roll:

Not good enough for the price they're asking unfortunately.


----------



## sherry13

Never liked the alcantara much before, but it seems to suit the TT RS for some reason. Agree it should match the bench at the back, a decision by the accountants no doubt.

Ara Blue and black. 









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba

Each time I see the cabin i can't understand why Audi put the start button on the wheel and not just leave it on the centre console. The exhaust button should be on the wheel, not the console - I'm always playing with it on the R8, its not like the parts are shared between platforms either..

Just looks so wrong. :?
Rear seat coverings are the same on the RS as all other models. I agree just £, but same on TTS.


----------



## powerplay

Presume you meant can't? Yep I always thought exactly the same. Why have a button within easy reach that you need to press exactly twice, and one you might want to press 20 times further away. Makes no sense, can only assume it was cheaper to do it this way for some reason, so naturally...


----------



## Denty

The silver part of the grill with quattro written on is just so gash and un classy in so many ways. A small quattro badge somwhere maybe but not that big ugly thing ffs!
Why not have Bosch or Pepsi written on there as well, it's just so brand play brainwashing marketing devilment it's quite nauseating.
& as we all know, it's not proper quattro anyway ffs!

Apart from that, looks good in black me thinks. Will have to test drive one.
Wish they'd offer a manual version!

As the gen 1 RS is the last Audi RS car to have a manual option i predict values to at least be perm stable or even increase


----------



## Toshiba

Doubt it, no one really wants manuals - thats why Audi has gone DSG.
The sales numbers spoke for themselves.


----------



## powerplay

Denty said:


> & as we all know, it's not proper quattro anyway ffs!
> increase


Oooh controversial!! 

Define "proper Quattro"? Since Quattro is Audi's own registered trademark to indicate four wheel drive, surely they can use it as they please to describe their products. If they choose to brand both Torsen and Haldex systems as Quattro then that's it, end of, it is Quattro.

I don't think not liking the Haldex system makes it any less "Quattro"? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Toshiba

its small q.
As a AWD system the two are night and day different. However, one is for FWD cars and the other RWD drive cars.
in terms of haldex, its better than 2wd is as far as id go..


----------



## powerplay

More accurate to say based on engine orientation being longitudinal or transverse?


----------



## Denty

In terms of haldex, its better than 2wd is as far as I'd go.

Totally aree with the above.

I love the auto / paddle box in the new r8, feels amazing and matches the car but for ttrs, s3 etc I much prefer the manual.


----------



## Shug750S

Multijfj said:


> Regards to ordering, they have to register or sell these cars by Dec 31st 2016 because of the AC / Refrigerant and it is being updated right now.


So anyone buying the current ones are paying top dollar (no discounts) and what's the odds when they trade them in the dealers offer less "because they have the old / dodgy AC gas in"?

Lose / Lose?


----------



## powerplay

Just seen why the new RS has the engine disguised under a plastic cover.

It's because they've turned it a bit fugly


----------



## Denty

Yuk, I lOVE the way my engine looks with the red cam cover, not like that nastiness...
more cost saving I guess


----------



## mikef4uk

Denty said:


> In terms of haldex, its better than 2wd is as far as I'd go.
> 
> Totally aree with the above.
> 
> I love the auto / paddle box in the new r8, feels amazing and matches the car but for ttrs, s3 etc I much prefer the manual.


Not sure I agree with the 'knocking' the Haldex system seems to get, some saying it's only just better than front wheel drive,

My experience with a 'proper' Quattro system in the R8 is ok but in some circumstances a Haldex system will offer more traction splitting the torque 50/50 whereas the R8 Quattro will never send more than 30% to the front wheels,

On occasions the 70% it sends to the rear can be too much, on more than a couple of instances the car has snapped sideways, usually in colder weather I'll admit but the speed at which it can snap certainly reminds you what is available under your right foot!


----------



## Denty

I also love haldex don't get me wrong it's a brilliant system


----------



## Toshiba

R8 system is unique to the range and is designed to remain rear wheel drive.

The only + with haldex is the systems doesn't have the overhead of driving the rear wheels in normal operation, but you just can't match the systems used in other RS cars/longitudinal Audis. Lots of youtube videos of floundering haldex cars.


----------



## powerplay

mikef4uk said:


> My experience with a 'proper' Quattro system in the R8 is ok but in some circumstances a Haldex system will offer more traction splitting the torque 50/50 whereas the R8 Quattro will never send more than 30% to the front wheels,


Um, you do realise that the 'proper' quattro in the R8 is not 'torsen'? Ergo-sum the R8 is not proper quattro? Earlier R8s used a viscous coupling system same as Lambos and in the latest R8 I believe it uses gen5 Haldex.

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## tt3600

Nice video showing the performance of RS.

2nd run to 100 mph 8.2 seconds.






This car is comparable to the £93K 911 C4S. 0-60 3.8 sec sport plus, 0-99 is 8.0 sec sport plus.

Edit:

In comparison to the 911 Turbo (520)

2016 TT RS

0-100 km/h: 3.6 s
0-160 km/h: 8.2 s
0-200 km/h: 12.8 s

2015 911 Turbo PDK (520hp)

0-100 km/h: 3.6 s
0-160 km/h: 7.0 s
0-200 km/h: 10.9 s


----------



## Denty

powerplay said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> My experience with a 'proper' Quattro system in the R8 is ok but in some circumstances a Haldex system will offer more traction splitting the torque 50/50 whereas the R8 Quattro will never send more than 30% to the front wheels,
> 
> 
> 
> Um, you do realise that the 'proper' quattro in the R8 is not 'torsen'? Ergo-sum the R8 is not proper quattro? Earlier R8s used a viscous coupling system same as Lambos and in the latest R8 I believe it uses gen5 Haldex.
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]
Click to expand...

Ahhh, the fake quattro / new reverse haldex system in the new R8 feels very good indeed!


----------



## powerplay

tt3600 said:


> Nice video showing the performance of RS.
> 
> 2nd run to 100 mph 8.2 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This car is comparable to the £93K 911 C4S. 0-60 3.8 sec sport plus, 0-99 is 8.0 sec sport plus.


Not too shabby, but not quite as quick as a mapped gen1 RS, mine is sub-8 to 100 (using a vbox)


----------



## Denty

tt3600 said:


> Nice video showing the performance of RS.
> 
> 2nd run to 100 mph 8.2 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This car is comparable to the £93K 911 C4S. 0-60 3.8 sec sport plus, 0-99 is 8.0 sec sport plus.


I can't wait to try one out for myself! New RS is is defo growing on me.. a lot, especially in black..

It is interesting that it launches at around 3.4k - after a fair bit of experimenting i always launch at around 4.5k in mine, whipping the revs up n down a bit and releasing the clutch on the up stroke makes for Monster launches and getting the timings just right is a lot of fun! Guess that's why I like manual, bit more skilled involved?


----------



## Black Panther

Mythos Black with Silver and due to public outcry, new standard rims  :lol:

#Please note: Rims ONLY at participating dealers upon polite persuasion#

And, for those of us who will be buying Black, one will need to budget for a new set of rims!:






[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## ROBH49

Black Panther said:


> Mythos Black with Silver and due to public outcry, new standard rims  :lol:
> 
> #Please note: Rims ONLY at participating dealers upon polite persuasion#
> 
> And, for those of us who will be buying Black, one will need to budget for a new set of rims!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]


Those wheels look sick, wish we could order the car with those. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mikef4uk

powerplay said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> My experience with a 'proper' Quattro system in the R8 is ok but in some circumstances a Haldex system will offer more traction splitting the torque 50/50 whereas the R8 Quattro will never send more than 30% to the front wheels,
> 
> 
> 
> Um, you do realise that the 'proper' quattro in the R8 is not 'torsen'? Ergo-sum the R8 is not proper quattro? Earlier R8s used a viscous coupling system same as Lambos and in the latest R8 I believe it uses gen5 Haldex.
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]
Click to expand...

'My' R8 is a Gen1 facelift, not the latest model with the haldex, the car feels very much a RWD car when pushed hard, but, like I said it will break rear traction and step out when the conditions are corect, and the ESP does not 'correct' it without driver input


----------



## SpudZ

And so we inevitably return to the old Quattro argument - It's getting (almost) as boring as the fuggly wheels debate... :roll:


----------



## ROBH49

Think we may just hit 300 pages on this thread before the order books open. :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

Audi City London have this morning wheeled into their showroom a Nardo Grey Roadster, with alu pack, black leather and standard wheels.


----------



## sherry13

kmpowell said:


> Audi City London have this morning wheeled into their showroom a Nardo Grey Roadster, with alu pack, black leather and standard wheels.


They had the Nardo with black pack in April this year, so will be interesting to see how the aluminium looks in the flesh with that colour. I feel slightly "over" Nardo - loads of RS3 around in it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tt3600

Black Panther said:


> Mythos Black with Silver and due to public outcry, new standard rims  :lol:
> #Please note: Rims ONLY at participating dealers upon polite persuasion#


Disgusting.


----------



## datamonkey

sherry13 said:


> I feel slightly "over" Nardo - loads of RS3 around in it.


Look away now as this one is Nardo colour-coded!

It's £57,140 in Maidstone if anyone's interested...


----------



## ross_cj250

datamonkey said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel slightly "over" Nardo - loads of RS3 around in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Look away now as this one is Nardo colour-coded!
> 
> It's £57,140 in Maidstone if anyone's interested...
Click to expand...

I was in there this morning to see the service department and was thinking "wonder if they've got an RS?"...walked straight past it without noticing it  ...did manage to find it on the way out though...doesn't exactly jump out at you does it! :?

Regards
Ross


----------



## datamonkey

ross_cj250 said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel slightly "over" Nardo - loads of RS3 around in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Look away now as this one is Nardo colour-coded!
> 
> It's £57,140 in Maidstone if anyone's interested...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was in there this morning to see the service department and was thinking "wonder if they've got an RS?"...walked straight past it without noticing it  ...did manage to find it on the way out though...doesn't exactly jump out at you does it! :?
> 
> Regards
> Ross
Click to expand...

Yeah they are definitely a lot more subtle without the black/aluminium packs for sure.

There's supposed to be a black coupe there too but was not on display when I was there. Did you see it, any pics?


----------



## Toshiba

SpudZ said:


> And so we inevitably return to the old Quattro argument - It's getting (almost) as boring as the fuggly wheels debate... :roll:


But lets just call it what it is.. :lol:


----------



## Blacknerd

I cant tell the difference between the OLED and LED rear light or is it just me? :lol:


----------



## brittan

Blacknerd said:


> I cant tell the difference between the OLED and LED rear light


I can . . . . . £800


----------



## powerplay

Blacknerd said:


> I cant tell the difference between the OLED and LED rear light or is it just me? :lol:


No, none of the cars sent to the UK seem to have the OLED lights. Not seen a single one so far.

I would never spec them myself (£800!!!) but was disappointed that my dealer's car didn't have them.


----------



## Black Panther

That's funny! :lol:


----------



## sherry13

brittan said:


> Blacknerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant tell the difference between the OLED and LED rear light
> 
> 
> 
> I can . . . . . £800
Click to expand...

Haha very good! I've not seen any with OLEDS out of the current stock.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13

Blacknerd said:


> I cant tell the difference between the OLED and LED rear light or is it just me? :lol:


The OLEDS don't have the central "claw", instead they have additional lights (with a mark 2 feel) and the TT Logo. On some publicity models, the logo has said TT RS.

Top: OLED/LED
Bottom: LED as per all the other TT models

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brittan

Only the rear and brake lights are OLED.

The reversing lights and sweeping indicator lights are just 'ordinary' LEDs; no different to the standard LED rear lights.

But you do get some sort of 'display' from the rear lights at lock & unlock of the car..

Billy Bargain!


----------



## sherry13

brittan said:


> Only the rear and brake lights are OLED.
> 
> The reversing lights and sweeping indicator lights are just 'ordinary' LEDs; no different to the standard LED rear lights.
> 
> But you do get some sort of 'display' from the rear lights at lock & unlock of the car..
> 
> Billy Bargain!


The Billy Bargain OLED light show:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BEs2QM6kcVZ/

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blacknerd

sherry13 said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the rear and brake lights are OLED.
> 
> The reversing lights and sweeping indicator lights are just 'ordinary' LEDs; no different to the standard LED rear lights.
> 
> But you do get some sort of 'display' from the rear lights at lock & unlock of the car..
> 
> Billy Bargain!
> 
> 
> 
> The Billy Bargain OLED light show:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BEs2QM6kcVZ/
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

Dancing lights for £800 i'll pass thanks Audi


----------



## tt3600

sherry13 said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the rear and brake lights are OLED.
> 
> The reversing lights and sweeping indicator lights are just 'ordinary' LEDs; no different to the standard LED rear lights.
> 
> But you do get some sort of 'display' from the rear lights at lock & unlock of the car..
> 
> Billy Bargain!
> 
> 
> 
> The Billy Bargain OLED light show:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BEs2QM6kcVZ/
Click to expand...

The bit that animates is OLED but the light at the bottom is l think still LED along with the amber direction/reversing indicator.


----------



## Piker Mark

ROBH49 said:


> Black Panther said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mythos Black with Silver and due to public outcry, new standard rims  :lol:
> 
> #Please note: Rims ONLY at participating dealers upon polite persuasion#
> 
> And, for those of us who will be buying Black, one will need to budget for a new set of rims!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Those wheels look sick, wish we could order the car with those. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...











I think the expression is, 'Ah, that's better ..."

All you need to do is ask - Audi can get the RS with any of the TT option wheels on it. It's just agro for the Dealer doing it. Obviously not until 2020, when the order book opens :lol:

There's a couple of dealers who now have their RS demo cars in and have swapped the wheels over - a trend I have a feeling will continue :wink:


----------



## tt3600




----------



## Black Panther

tt3600 said:


>


I knew it I knew it!!

Nardo? nope, it is called floor paint! 

I think if you spec it in floor paint one should ask for an extra 10% discount.


----------



## Toshiba

It's not for me,, but works better than all black body! 
Not sure you could go with the silver "style-less pack" on that colour.

It's all about contrast.


----------



## Black Panther

Toshiba said:


> It's not for me,, but works better than all black body!
> Not sure you could go with the silver "style-less pack" on that colour.
> 
> It's all about contrast.


Of course it is, it will match peoples garage floors, get obscured on a grey day, and having people falling over laughing at the quickest tin of paint one can buy 

Audi seriously lost the plot when they mixed that colour :lol:


----------



## Black Panther

Did you not know "Nardo" grey was born from the Nardinians fleet of tanks? seriously no?

Well now you know you can rush out and spec a 50k RS or 140k R8 is that special authenticated "Nardo"

< shakes head in disbelief >

:lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Maybe insurance companies will increase cover price?
Agree with the lost the plot on mixing, those black are hideous. I'm convinced Audi as part of some equal opportunities program have got visually challenged people working on wheels, cabin and other key design elements :lol:


----------



## Black Panther

Toshiba said:


> Maybe insurance companies will increase cover price?
> Agree with the lost the plot on mixing, those black are hideous. I'm convinced Audi as part of some equal opportunities program have got visually challenged people working on wheels, cabin and other key design elements :lol:


It is going to be very gratifying in the coming months seeing who of you actually buy a new RS and your colours choices, because in my estimation, I have counted about 5 of you are serious, the rest are just full of it RS dreamers.

And yes, I will be one of the first posting his new RS images, and will be a proud new RS owner  :lol:

Nah, decrease cover because they only have to pay for the primer hahhaha


----------



## Toshiba

I have 0 intention of buying an TTRS while the price starts with a 5 and 6 i cant even saying without :lol: :lol: . 
I'll further clarify, it's nothing to do with what i can or cant afford, it's simply where i believe the value for that particular car lives and i only buy new, not used.

Discounts will be double digit as soon as the books open.


----------



## leopard

Piker Mark said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Panther said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mythos Black with Silver and due to public outcry, new standard rims  :lol:
> 
> #Please note: Rims ONLY at participating dealers upon polite persuasion#
> 
> And, for those of us who will be buying Black, one will need to budget for a new set of rims!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Those wheels look sick, wish we could order the car with those. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the expression is, 'Ah, that's better ..."
> 
> All you need to do is ask - Audi can get the RS with any of the TT option wheels on it. It's just agro for the Dealer doing it. Obviously not until 2020, when the order book opens :lol:
> 
> There's a couple of dealers who now have their RS demo cars in and have swapped the wheels over - a trend I have a feeling will continue :wink:
Click to expand...

I think the wheels on this example look crap,dished at the back,flat at the front with a gap between tyre and arch a cat could crawl through :?

There's better wheels than this...


----------



## tt3600

Toshiba said:


> Discounts will be double digit as soon as the books open.


That's what i'm hoping for.


----------



## datamonkey

Toshiba said:


> I have 0 intention of buying an TTRS while the price starts with a 5 and 6 i cant even saying without :lol: :lol: .
> I'll further clarify, it's nothing to do with what i can or cant afford, it's simply where i believe the value for that particular car lives and i only buy new, not used.
> 
> Discounts will be double digit as soon as the books open.


Everyone has their perception of value and what you think something's worth so obviously in your case the £48k or whatever you were happy to pay on your last RS was below the "value" threshold of the now sub £52k base price.

So your value perception difference between your Mk2 order and now laughing at the price is +£4k.

Considering the current value of the £, inflation, the new model and technology etc, I don't consider it that bad.


----------



## Black Panther

leopard said:


> I think the wheels on this example look crap,dished at the back,flat at the front with a gap between tyre and arch a cat could crawl through :?
> 
> There's better wheels than this...


Examples please my furry friend :lol:

Ticks the China sounding chap off the list, now down to 4 possibles :lol:


----------



## leopard

Black Panther said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the wheels on this example look crap,dished at the back,flat at the front with a gap between tyre and arch a cat could crawl through :?
> 
> There's better wheels than this...
> 
> 
> 
> Examples please my furry friend :lol:
> 
> Ticks the China sounding chap off the list, now down to 4 possibles :lol:
Click to expand...

No problem my DNA mutant chum 

Wheels courtesy of Brixton spring to mind:

Forged 3 piece.


















There's loads,all better than the example earlier.


----------



## powerplay

Although those are certainly an improvement over the stock offerings, personally I'd have to stick with oem wheels, my personal preference would be the 5-arm twin spokes that the R8/RS6 can be spec'd with in either 19 or 20 in.

Have already dropped the ball on this with the dealer, said it should be possible. Upgrading my current RS to the new one will depend on it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

datamonkey said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 0 intention of buying an TTRS while the price starts with a 5 and 6 i cant even saying without :lol: :lol: .
> I'll further clarify, it's nothing to do with what i can or cant afford, it's simply where i believe the value for that particular car lives and i only buy new, not used.
> 
> Discounts will be double digit as soon as the books open.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has their perception of value and what you think something's worth so obviously in your case the £48k or whatever you were happy to pay on your last RS was below the "value" threshold of the now sub £52k base price.
> 
> So your value perception difference between your Mk2 order and now laughing at the price is +£4k.
> 
> Considering the current value of the £, inflation, the new model and technology etc, I don't consider it that bad.
Click to expand...

I make no comment on others ability to pay or personal "value statement", but your math is flawed. It's more than the 4k. On the 52k base you have a good 5-6k options min to add to the car taking you to around 58k, so rough maths gets you to +10k uplift and i'll just repeat what i said, a TT with a starting price of a 5 is never going happen for me.

I'm more than happy to pay that money for cars, but not for a TT and have done for many cars - SQ5, 911, R8s, AMG, but those cars were value for money in my book.


----------



## ross_cj250

datamonkey said:


> <SNIP>
> 
> There's supposed to be a black coupe there too but was not on display when I was there. Did you see it, any pics?


Nope, didn't see the black one, but it could have been blending in somewhere :lol: ... their carpark was rammed full of motors, I was struggling to find a parking space! :x


----------



## Black Panther

leopard said:


> No problem my DNA mutant chum
> 
> Wheels courtesy of Brixton spring to mind:
> 
> Forged 3 piece.
> 
> There's loads,all better than the example earlier.


Nice to see there is someone else with a sense of humour 

Not a big fan of Black rims, but coming around to the possibility

Prefer the titanium look and quick search I like these! Rims are not my expertise, have no idea how I would buy a new car then replace the rims, let alone the issues with insurance modifying the vehicle.

Or what would fit etc etc. Looks like you peeps do this regular.


----------



## leopard

Black Panther said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem my DNA mutant chum
> 
> Wheels courtesy of Brixton spring to mind:
> 
> Forged 3 piece.
> 
> There's loads,all better than the example earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see there is someone else with a sense of humour
> 
> Not a big fan of Black rims, but coming around to the possibility
> 
> Prefer the titanium look and quick search I like these! Rims are not my expertise, have no idea how I would buy a new car then replace the rims, let alone the issues with insurance modifying the vehicle.
> 
> Or what would fit etc etc. Looks like you peeps do this regular.
Click to expand...

Each individual segment on your wheel of choice looks like an old bloke with Rickets :lol: But I know beauty is on the eye of the beholder 

On a more prudent note however,I wouldn't entertain modifying a lease/pcp car that I was going to hand back...dead money.


----------



## datamonkey

Toshiba said:


> your math is flawed. It's more than the 4k. On the 52k base you have a good 5-6k options min to add to the car taking you to around 58k, so rough maths gets you to +10k uplift and i'll just repeat what i said, a TT with a starting price of a 5 is never going happen for me.


So were the Mk2 TT RS options free? Add them to the base price of each and I'm sure the difference would still be the roughly the same...?


----------



## Toshiba

My first RS with ALL the options was 46k and 49k from memory for the DSG for the wife..., <goes hunting for the invoice>
So it's still less than the 50k ceiling i have for a TT.

Edit, And it was pre-release ordered, 
Yep just over 46k with options - Sepang,Parking sensors, Titanium alloys, Light and rain pack, Cruise, Bose, Light pack, ISOFIX, BT, Sat nav plus, TPM, lumbar support, folding mirrors, and sunscreen band.


----------



## powerplay

Fwiw, my current RS was priced up at a smidge over 53k, I paid 49k.

My spec of choice for the new RS comes in at 58605, so to pay the same I'd be looking at around 52.5k. But when I bought my RS it wasn't a brand new model, so chances are I'll be waiting a bit to get similar discount :?


----------



## sherry13

Daytona Grey and black pack.










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tt3600

sherry13 said:


> Daytona Grey and black pack.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hmmmm, not sure it works on such a dark colour.


----------



## Multijfj

sherry13 said:


> Daytona Grey and black pack.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Looks incredible wheres this at?


----------



## Cobstar

sherry13 said:


> Daytona Grey and black pack.


Thank you 

Liking Daytona with Black pack. Just needs some decent wheels and standard calipers then the exterior is close to my ideal spec.

It's good we all have different tastes so there is variety.


----------



## sherry13

Multijfj said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daytona Grey and black pack.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> Looks incredible wheres this at?
Click to expand...

Not sure, I've asked the source for more pics!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## swanny78

Saw a black one today in Derby Audi Sat at the entrance. Tempted to swap it for my TTS and run away

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_S

sherry13 said:


> Daytona Grey and black pack.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That's the first one that ive see that actually looks like it justifies the price tag! Its a left hand drive so at least some countries have some decent looking stock!


----------



## mikef4uk

tt3600 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discounts will be double digit as soon as the books open.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what i'm hoping for.
Click to expand...

Thats wrong, discounts will only be double digits when the order books open and the quota of available cars is NOT met, if the order books are full (ala BMW M2) the price will remain at listl


----------



## mikef4uk

I looked at a :lol: Floor paint grey roadster at my local dealer, I was dissapointed with the dash, I thought the idea and design of the panel itself is OK but found myself sort of lowering my head to look at it, I had the seat at the lowest setting but the dash still seemed to be pointing at my chest?

Maybe its to do with reflections or something, it just looked odd after years of the various gauges in the dash being at 90 degrees to eye line

And being as a nicely specced coupe would be in the £60K bracket, the question I need to ask myself is would I swap my current R8 for one? which would be virtually a straight (p/x) swap with £5K heading in my direction? I suspect my two car loving sons would be taking moves to get me sectioned


----------



## Alex_S

mikef4uk said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discounts will be double digit as soon as the books open.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what i'm hoping for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats wrong, discounts will only be double digits when the order books open and the quota of available cars is NOT met, if the order books are full (ala BMW M2) the price will remain at listl
Click to expand...

Agreed! Audi will not give any discount if they don't need to. I tried to negotiate with BMW on an M2 and they said take it or leave it as they have a queue a mile long! I couldn't even get £80 black grills foc!!


----------



## brittan

I had a test drive earlier this week. Originally I was told I'd get half a day unaccompanied but that morphed into 45 mins with a 'minder'. 
On discounts I was told none at all and they expected to sell the demo car at the end of its 3 month run for only £1000 less than full retail.

As for customer spec'd cars, whenever the order book opens (no info on that), the orders will just be held awaiting allocations (or build slots) expected in June/July next year. Deliveries of customer cars then follow in October/November!
True dit or BS? I've no idea.


----------



## powerplay

That's disappointing.

looking more like my F-type is gonna happen instead! :lol:


----------



## Alex_S

brittan said:


> I had a test drive earlier this week. Originally I was told I'd get half a day unaccompanied but that morphed into 45 mins with a 'minder'.
> On discounts I was told none at all and they expected to sell the demo car at the end of its 3 month run for only £1000 less than full retail.
> 
> As for customer spec'd cars, whenever the order book opens (no info on that), the orders will just be held awaiting allocations (or build slots) expected in June/July next year. Deliveries of customer cars then follow in October/November!
> True dit or BS? I've no idea.


I was hoping to have a look at one at my local Crewe Audi dealer, but they have told me that theirs has already sold before even landing with them!


----------



## Toshiba

mikef4uk said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discounts will be double digit as soon as the books open.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what i'm hoping for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats wrong, discounts will only be double digits when the order books open and the quota of available cars is NOT met, if the order books are full (ala BMW M2) the price will remain at listl
Click to expand...

RS is a trim model, not a quota based car which is going down the same line in Gyor.
Discounts are available on the "opps fire-sale model" now.


----------



## Pricy147

powerplay said:


> That's disappointing.
> 
> looking more like my F-type is gonna happen instead! :lol:


Aint looked back since having mine - then again - the only TT I came across was TTS, and it was more looking in front of me as I couldn't catch the fecker :evil:

The level of attention the F-Type gets is remarkable.  :mrgreen:

The RS is no longer in a different price bracket to the F-Type - so a direct competitor now.


----------



## Jasonoldschool

Heres the first to land on the Audi approved locator....

http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/used-ca ... =se_na_re_


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Pricy147 said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's disappointing.
> 
> looking more like my F-type is gonna happen instead! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Aint looked back since having mine - then again - the only TT I came across was TTS, and it was more looking in front of me as I couldn't catch the fecker :evil:
> 
> The level of attention the F-Type gets is remarkable.  :mrgreen:
> 
> The RS is no longer in a different price bracket to the F-Type - so a direct competitor now.
Click to expand...

Drove an F-Type R which was quick but spent so much time looking for traction it detracted from the enjoyment. I like the way TT-S was so easy to use all the power, hope TT-RS brings that with more performance


----------



## leopard

Jasonoldschool said:


> Heres the first to land on the Audi approved locator....
> 
> http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/used-ca ... =se_na_re_


60K lol

They'll be some Fecke*RS* who will flip(or try to) these on Auto trader for a quick buck.I'm counting the days...


----------



## tt3600

Jasonoldschool said:


> Heres the first to land on the Audi approved locator....
> 
> http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/used-ca ... =se_na_re_


Why does it have 36 miles on the clock?


----------



## tt3600

Audi TT RS v Porsche 718 Cayman S v Jaguar F-Type Coupe S| PH videoblog | PistonHeads


----------



## Piker Mark

tt3600 said:


> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the first to land on the Audi approved locator....
> 
> http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/used-ca ... =se_na_re_
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it have 36 miles on the clock?
Click to expand...

Because it's done 36 miles :?:

Sorry, couldn't resist. £60k... I'm sure someone will buy it :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

mikef4uk said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discounts will be double digit as soon as the books open.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what i'm hoping for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats wrong, discounts will only be double digits when the order books open and the quota of available cars is NOT met, if the order books are full (ala BMW M2) the price will remain at listl
Click to expand...

If your looking for double digit discounts I'd set your sights on £10 - £99.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Toshiba

I was already offered a good discount to take one.. :wink: 
Same comments were made by Audi last time and 10% took 5mins to get and that was at launch.

On the video i do like the two tone exclusive leather in the RS - great colours.
I'd take the 718 however.. but not in that colour! :?


----------



## datamonkey

Two out of the three have been sold at my local RS dealers. Both coupes, with a roadster remaining.

That's buggered up my planned test drive for tomorrow...

Ballbags :?


----------



## datamonkey

tt3600 said:


> Why does it have 36 miles on the clock?


Don't they allow up to 50 or something for testing etc before they leave the factory?


----------



## Pricy147

tt3600 said:


> Audi TT RS v Porsche 718 Cayman S v Jaguar F-Type Coupe S| PH videoblog | PistonHeads


Apart from being a manual - that Jag is almost identical to mine!

Have to agree on the grip - the Jag is very twitchy on wet roads whereas the TT was always glued. Part of the fun and character though. I would say the cabins are on a par. Performance is clearly in the TTs favour. The exhaust noise on the Jag is on another level tho.


----------



## Toshiba

It takes as long as it takes. Cars with problems/reworks can have more than 50miles, its just a "normal" number.
No hard and fixed rules.


----------



## brittan

tt3600 said:


> Why does it have 36 miles on the clock?


Lots of dealers put their demo cars on the Used Car Locator as soon as they get them usually, like this one, with an availability date some 3 months hence.


----------



## kmpowell

tt3600 said:


> Why does it have 36 miles on the clock?


All RS products arrive at the dealers with 25-50 miles on the clock. It's because all quattro GmbH cars are put through extra tests before they are sent to the dealers.


----------



## suffeks

powerplay said:


> Just seen why the new RS has the engine disguised under a plastic cover.
> 
> It's because they've turned it a bit fugly


ya what the hell i had a feeling it would be fugly underneath, even the cover is ugly, cannot beat the previous one

i wonder how well/bad it will tune, 450hp with a tune? and how reliable will it be


----------



## sherry13

datamonkey said:


> Two out of the three have been sold at my local RS dealers. Both coupes, with a roadster remaining.
> 
> That's buggered up my planned test drive for tomorrow...
> 
> Ballbags :?


Any yet only a few days ago we were being lectured on here about how none are for sale!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard

suffeks said:


> I wonder how well/bad it will tune, 450hp with a tune? and how reliable will it be


I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't do as well as the mk 2 RS for tuning potential.

Lightened Components and an all aluminium block and don't bode well for high power.


----------



## Real Thing

mikef4uk said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discounts will be double digit as soon as the books open.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what i'm hoping for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats wrong, discounts will only be double digits when the order books open and the quota of available cars is NOT met, if the order books are full (ala BMW M2) the price will remain at listl
Click to expand...

Think I'll pop in tomorrow to see what Black Friday Deals are on offer :lol:


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

I hope all the cars the dealers are getting are sold quickly, that way we will get the order books open quicker or we will know for sure what is happening. At the moment even the Audi Live chat have stopped answering the question as I think dealers complained that they were telling people they could order one, against the dealers trying to create some hype and buy it quick atmosphere around these pre-built ones. I have to say the longer this BS goes on the less interested I am getting and starting to look at M4's, Cayman S, F Type etc.


----------



## Dreams1966

Jasonoldschool said:


> Heres the first to land on the Audi approved locator....
> 
> http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/used-ca ... =se_na_re_


Sorry if someone else has posted it already... but aren't they the wrong power & performance figures...?? :?:


----------



## Shug750S

brittan said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it have 36 miles on the clock?
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of dealers put their demo cars on the Used Car Locator as soon as they get them usually, like this one, with an availability date some 3 months hence.
Click to expand...

It's their demo. Could well have a few miles on it unless sold quick.

Wonder if they put it away if someone buys, or it stays as their demo until the end of Feb?


----------



## powerplay

Dreams1966 said:


> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the first to land on the Audi approved locator....
> 
> http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/used-ca ... =se_na_re_
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if someone else has posted it already... but aren't they the wrong power & performance figures...?? :?:
Click to expand...

Yes of course they're wrong, that's the gen1 data.

But they're Audi - you actually expect them to know about the product they're selling? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Anyone bought an rs TT yet.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## suffeks

are there no bucket seats as option? previous tt/r8 bucket seats were nice, current r8 bucket seats look too much JDM, the seats in the golf clubsport are way nicer imho


----------



## Piker Mark

Toshiba said:


> Anyone bought an rs TT yet.... :lol: :lol:


Nah, apparently we're all RS dreamers and will never buy one :lol:

I'll have one on my drive at some point, but so happy with my TTS that I'm in no hurry tbh. I could have my arm twisted, but right now - you can't even order one in the spec you want and the only cars I have seen in the flesh were £65k plus and loaded with options I'd never want... someone will buy them? Footballers WAG's no doubt :lol:


----------



## datamonkey

sherry13 said:


> Any yet only a few days ago we were being lectured on here about how none are for sale!


Hehe, not only that but didn't someone say they'd never sell a car and leave it on the show room floor?

Well I just went to the launch event where about 150 were surrounding the black RS coupe that was sold 2 days ago. Go figure! 8)

Was told configurator is up on their local system and online one shouldn't be long now though what that equates to in reality who knows...?


----------



## datamonkey

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> I have to say the longer this BS goes on the less interested I am getting and starting to look at M4's, Cayman S, F Type etc.


Dude let's face it. You're not interested. Judging by your comments, you've never been interested. All your comments are 95% negative towards the RS.

Why are you even here? Just to bash the damn car? We get it, you don't like it, get over it. Move on.

FFS.

It's becoming relentlessly boring listening to your repeated same comments. Go and buy a Cayman, M2, F-Type and live happily ever after, but for the love of god, stop repeating yourself about how s*it the RS is, how amazing the competitors are and how crazy we are for liking the f*cking car this is the related thread of... :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

I'm starting to think you're a paid shill...


----------



## Real Thing

mikef4uk said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discounts will be double digit as soon as the books open.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what i'm hoping for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats wrong, discounts will only be double digits when the order books open and the quota of available cars is NOT met, if the order books are full (ala BMW M2) the price will remain at listl
Click to expand...

Post on ASN(Audi-Sport.net) Sunday quoting Cardiff have a Blue Roadster @ £52365.00 (List £57140) and a White Coupe @ £50615.00 (List £55190)
(Although Colour wrong on Roadster Spec Sheet (Sepang) And The Coupe's a Roadster according to Spec Sheet)


----------



## powerplay

Real Thing said:


> Post on ASN(Audi-Sport.net) Sunday quoting Cardiff have a Blue Roadster @ £52365.00 (List £57140) and a White Coupe @ £50615.00 (List £55190)
> (Although Colour wrong on Roadster Spec Sheet (Sepang) And The Coupe's a Roadster according to Spec Sheet)


Good discounts already then. Shame both are such a crappy spec. Who would want to cough up for the top speed de-restrict, never to be used unless you live at Bruntingthorpe, but no packs, no sports exhaust, no mag ride, no B&O stereo, no advanced lights etc, all I would give higher priority to. And smokers pack ffs?!!.

Shame as had they been a decent spec, with that sort of discount I think I would have been on the phone sharpish!


----------



## Luca_CH

Toshiba said:


> Anyone bought an rs TT yet.... :lol: :lol:


I bought one.
It arrives next week in theory.
Greetings from the Switzerland


----------



## Real Thing

powerplay said:


> Good discounts already then. Shame both are such a crappy spec. Who would want to cough up for the top speed de-restrict, never to be used unless you live at Bruntingthorpe, but no packs, no sports exhaust, no mag ride, no B&O stereo, no advanced lights etc, all I would give higher priority to. And smokers pack ffs?!!.
> 
> Shame as had they been a decent spec, with that sort of discount I think I would have been on the phone sharpish!


Don't think I've seen a descent Spec Car yet either £60K+ Without the right Styling Pack or Poverty Spec with a £1600 option you'll never use wonder if you can ask them to map it back to std and knock another £1600 off Got a couple of Dealers coming back to me Tomorrow/Weekend to give me there best price so be nice to show them these when the keep on about no-one giving Discounts yet :lol:
Wonder if those Cars are available now or 3 Month Demo Stock at that discount


----------



## Toshiba

Discount above is in the range of what i was offered.


----------



## RobRain

Evening all. Lurker, first post. Same RobRain as in vwroc.com, for reference. Currently in a 2014 Lapis Blue Golf R 7 3dr. IT Consultant in the E Midlands.

Saturday took a Daytona Grey TT RS for an enjoyable test drive and afterwards configured a car on the dealer's internal system. Order is now on the system and a (rather large) deposit accepted. They'd taken a couple of other orders before mine and I was later told that they are showing as Build Week 2 (ie perfect for March delivery). We're waiting to see where my order gets allocated.

If the Cardiff stuff is valid, I'll be talking to the dealer, but I've a feeling it's either a pair of typos (to go with the other typos already mentioned) or that the cars are these mythical "pre-production, pre-Christmas" ones with the troublesome AC coolant and Cardiff really, truly want them off their books ASAP.

Some of you might want to know the spec I've gone for:

Daytona Coupé (was Nardo, but changed today)
19s (the CR6 finish, not silver)
B&O, Carbon interior, Crescendo Red
Dynamic, Matrix, OLED
Storage, TPMS, Gloss Black (might delete this, now that I've changed from Nardo, but it looks pretty good in that piccy above)
Folding mirrors, Red Brake Calipers.

If you're going to do something, do it right, is my motto! Still cheaper (by a long way), than "my" Cayman spec - and the TT's extra cylinder and pair of driven wheels, and easy ability to carry a road bike mean more to me than road-tester's musings. Don't get me wrong, love the Cayman, but a big part of the thrill of driving for me is the noise and I've done the four cylinder thing for long enough.

*Now I'm perfectly prepared for it to turn out that the dealer has jumped the gun and I'll have my deposit sheepishly returned, but right now I believe I've ordered a car which I should receive in the new year.*

Quite happy to discuss (not argue) the options I've gone for and the well-reasoned arguments behind all my decisions :lol: . Not going to enter any discussions on the finance side of things right now, other than to say I'm a cash buyer. The finance options were not competitive (lease was more affordable than PCP, but neither were very exciting), although Audi/JCT's figures improved on Tuesday when I went in to discuss some details (the PCP become more interesting, but the cash deal makes more sense - again, no questions asked, svp).

I've got pictures of the dealer's car, but I don't think they add anything to what's already been posted here. The spec was Daytona/19s, Alcantara, No Styling Pack, regular exhaust/susp., alu interior.


----------



## Toshiba

Even if the book's not open you can order with the dealer - it's called a top drawer order. But it wont be on the Audi UK system and ultimately the factory system.

You will know if it's real or not as you get a commission number which you can then use to track the progress of the order. Commission numbers exist or are generated when the order hits AUKs system. Once the order hits the factory you will see the build data. :wink:


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

datamonkey said:


> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say the longer this BS goes on the less interested I am getting and starting to look at M4's, Cayman S, F Type etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude let's face it. You're not interested.
Click to expand...

You're clearly getting me mixed up with someone else. If they get on and open the order books I'll have one before you do


----------



## RobRain

Toshiba said:


> Even if the book's not open you can order with the dealer - it's called a top drawer order. But it wont be on the Audi UK system and ultimately the factory system.


Cheers Toshiba, useful info. That's why I was surprised at the mention of the build week - that surely is only available through the Audi system. Obviously the possibility exists that someone, somewhere is lying or stretching the truth...


----------



## Blade_76

Heard from my local dealer today, he tells me that only 200 cars are coming to the UK (he originally told me 500) - As far as he knows, there will be no factory orders...

No discount available, take it or leave it.. I showed him carwow were letting you config a car and that I had 5 dealers coming in with offers already (10% discount from one), he said snap their arm off!


----------



## sherry13

RobRain said:


> Evening all. Lurker, first post. Same RobRain as in vwroc.com, for reference. Currently in a 2014 Lapis Blue Golf R 7 3dr. IT Consultant in the E Midlands.
> 
> Saturday took a Daytona Grey TT RS for an enjoyable test drive and afterwards configured a car on the dealer's internal system. Order is now on the system and a (rather large) deposit accepted. They'd taken a couple of other orders before mine and I was later told that they are showing as Build Week 2 (ie perfect for March delivery). We're waiting to see where my order gets allocated.
> 
> If the Cardiff stuff is valid, I'll be talking to the dealer, but I've a feeling it's either a pair of typos (to go with the other typos already mentioned) or that the cars are these mythical "pre-production, pre-Christmas" ones with the troublesome AC coolant and Cardiff really, truly want them off their books ASAP.
> 
> Some of you might want to know the spec I've gone for:
> 
> Daytona Coupé (was Nardo, but changed today)
> 19s (the CR6 finish, not silver)
> B&O, Carbon interior, Crescendo Red
> Dynamic, Matrix, OLED
> Storage, TPMS, Gloss Black (might delete this, now that I've changed from Nardo, but it looks pretty good in that piccy above)
> Folding mirrors, Red Brake Calipers.
> 
> If you're going to do something, do it right, is my motto! Still cheaper (by a long way), than "my" Cayman spec - and the TT's extra cylinder and pair of driven wheels, and easy ability to carry a road bike mean more to me than road-tester's musings. Don't get me wrong, love the Cayman, but a big part of the thrill of driving for me is the noise and I've done the four cylinder thing for long enough.
> 
> *Now I'm perfectly prepared for it to turn out that the dealer has jumped the gun and I'll have my deposit sheepishly returned, but right now I believe I've ordered a car which I should receive in the new year.*
> 
> Quite happy to discuss (not argue) the options I've gone for and the well-reasoned arguments behind all my decisions :lol: . Not going to enter any discussions on the finance side of things right now, other than to say I'm a cash buyer. The finance options were not competitive (lease was more affordable than PCP, but neither were very exciting), although Audi/JCT's figures improved on Tuesday when I went in to discuss some details (the PCP become more interesting, but the cash deal makes more sense - again, no questions asked, svp).
> 
> I've got pictures of the dealer's car, but I don't think they add anything to what's already been posted here. The spec was Daytona/19s, Alcantara, No Styling Pack, regular exhaust/susp., alu interior.


Congrats, let's hope it's real! I agree the Daytona and black looks great.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13

Glacier White/Black.
























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Luca_CH

datamonkey said:


> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say the longer this BS goes on the less interested I am getting and starting to look at M4's, Cayman S, F Type etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude let's face it. You're not interested. Judging by your comments, you've never been interested. All your comments are 95% negative towards the RS.
> 
> Why are you even here? Just to bash the damn car? We get it, you don't like it, get over it. Move on.
> 
> FFS.
> 
> It's becoming relentlessly boring listening to your repeated same comments. Go and buy a Cayman, M2, F-Type and live happily ever after, but for the love of god, stop repeating yourself about how s*it the RS is, how amazing the competitors are and how crazy we are for liking the f*cking car this is the related thread of... :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> I'm starting to think you're a paid shill...
Click to expand...

 [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Shug750S

Blade_76 said:


> Heard from my local dealer today, he tells me that only 200 cars are coming to the UK (he originally told me 500) - As far as he knows, there will be no factory orders...
> 
> No discount available, take it or leave it.. I showed him carwow were letting you config a car and that I had 5 dealers coming in with offers already (10% discount from one), he said snap their arm off!


Sounds like a pretty high stakes poker game 

Either your dealer or the others are bluffing.

Not like an Audi dealer to lie is it?


----------



## Cobstar

Luca_CH said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone bought an rs TT yet.... :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought one.
> It arrives next week in theory.
> Greetings from the Switzerland
Click to expand...

Congratulations Luca_CH. Looks as though you will be great first forum member to own one.

What spec have you gone for?

Looking forward to lots of pictures and feedback on your experiences.


----------



## Cobstar

RobRain said:


> Evening all. Lurker, first post. Same RobRain as in vwroc.com, for reference. Currently in a 2014 Lapis Blue Golf R 7 3dr. IT Consultant in the E Midlands.
> 
> Saturday took a Daytona Grey TT RS for an enjoyable test drive and afterwards configured a car on the dealer's internal system. Order is now on the system and a (rather large) deposit accepted.


Welcome to the Forum RobRain. Glad your test drive was enjoyable. Good for you getting an order in.

Cheeky dealer wanting a large deposit given your spec would easily sell if you changed your mind.

I'd like to see more Daytona pictures. And any info you have on the spec of the dealer's car.


----------



## RobRain

Cobstar said:


> Welcome to the Forum RobRain. Glad your test drive was enjoyable. Good for you getting an order in.
> 
> Cheeky dealer wanting a large deposit given your spec would easily sell if you changed your mind.
> 
> I'd like to see more Daytona pictures. And any info you have on the spec of the dealer's car.


Cheers Cobstar. The deposit was taken when the car was in Nardo - maybe that scared them?

I've put the pictures up in an album on Flickr.



If I get any more details about the spec I'll pass them on, but I've put what I know in the original post.


----------



## Cobstar

RobRain said:


> Cobstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Forum RobRain. Glad your test drive was enjoyable. Good for you getting an order in.
> 
> Cheeky dealer wanting a large deposit given your spec would easily sell if you changed your mind.
> 
> I'd like to see more Daytona pictures. And any info you have on the spec of the dealer's car.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Cobstar. The deposit was taken when the car was in Nardo - maybe that scared them?
> 
> I've put the pictures up in an album on Flickr.
Click to expand...

Thank you.

I think Daytona looks great. Nardo has its fans here and with the RS3 community and I respect their choice. But not for me.

Alcantara looks good - loved it in lairy blue in my RS2 but not so much in the A4 Avant I had where it was nice but. Usually prefer black leather but the option on the Pistonheads video blog looks good.

Roll on confirmation of order number etc so you can start tracking progress.


----------



## F1_STAR

Congrats Rob rain, hope it works out for you


----------



## RichP

sherry13 said:


> Glacier White/Black.
> 
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Been there and done it with the white RS Plus, but have to say, if I decide on another RS, I'll have to go white again.
Looks bloody great that thing.


----------



## tt3600

RobRain said:


> I've put the pictures up in an album on Flickr.
> 
> 
> 
> If I get any more details about the spec I'll pass them on, but I've put what I know in the original post.


Nice thanks for the pics! Either going to be Daytona (again) or Ara Blue. Not brave enough for Nardo grey even though it goes great with the black pack,


----------



## RobRain

tt3600 said:


> Nice thanks for the pics! Either going to be Daytona (again) or Ara Blue. Not brave enough for Nardo grey even though it goes great with the black pack,


No worries. Blue was the other option for me, but it would have made three in a row (Scirocco R, Golf R, TT RS) so I've regressed to dark grey.


----------



## sherry13

Talking of Nardo, this came up on my Insta feed yesterday.....(no offence to lovers of that colour, I'm actually back to liking it, especially with the black pack. I hope to see Audi City's one over the next few days).










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tt3600

:lol:


----------



## suffeks

the 19's are still 9" wide, why did they put 245 tires on? stretch looks bad, the mk2 had 19x9 and 255, i even ran 265 no problem as long as nobody sat in the back


----------



## Templar

suffeks said:


> the 19's are still 9" wide, why did they put 245 tires on? stretch looks bad, the mk2 had 19x9 and 255, i even ran 265 no problem as long as nobody sat in the back


Probably down to price but Audi might do a performance handling pack which includes 255's on the front like the 8V..hopefully lower the bloody thing too.


----------



## kmpowell

RobRain said:


> Evening all. Lurker, first post. Same RobRain as in vwroc.com, for reference. Currently in a 2014 Lapis Blue Golf R 7 3dr. IT Consultant in the E Midlands.
> 
> Saturday took a Daytona Grey TT RS for an enjoyable test drive and afterwards configured a car on the dealer's internal system. Order is now on the system and a (rather large) deposit accepted. They'd taken a couple of other orders before mine and I was later told that they are showing as Build Week 2 (ie perfect for March delivery). We're waiting to see where my order gets allocated.
> 
> If the Cardiff stuff is valid, I'll be talking to the dealer, but I've a feeling it's either a pair of typos (to go with the other typos already mentioned) or that the cars are these mythical "pre-production, pre-Christmas" ones with the troublesome AC coolant and Cardiff really, truly want them off their books ASAP.
> 
> Some of you might want to know the spec I've gone for:
> 
> Daytona Coupé (was Nardo, but changed today)
> 19s (the CR6 finish, not silver)
> B&O, Carbon interior, Crescendo Red
> Dynamic, Matrix, OLED
> Storage, TPMS, Gloss Black (might delete this, now that I've changed from Nardo, but it looks pretty good in that piccy above)
> Folding mirrors, Red Brake Calipers.
> 
> If you're going to do something, do it right, is my motto! Still cheaper (by a long way), than "my" Cayman spec - and the TT's extra cylinder and pair of driven wheels, and easy ability to carry a road bike mean more to me than road-tester's musings. Don't get me wrong, love the Cayman, but a big part of the thrill of driving for me is the noise and I've done the four cylinder thing for long enough.
> 
> *Now I'm perfectly prepared for it to turn out that the dealer has jumped the gun and I'll have my deposit sheepishly returned, but right now I believe I've ordered a car which I should receive in the new year.*
> 
> Quite happy to discuss (not argue) the options I've gone for and the well-reasoned arguments behind all my decisions :lol: . Not going to enter any discussions on the finance side of things right now, other than to say I'm a cash buyer. The finance options were not competitive (lease was more affordable than PCP, but neither were very exciting), although Audi/JCT's figures improved on Tuesday when I went in to discuss some details (the PCP become more interesting, but the cash deal makes more sense - again, no questions asked, svp).
> 
> I've got pictures of the dealer's car, but I don't think they add anything to what's already been posted here. The spec was Daytona/19s, Alcantara, No Styling Pack, regular exhaust/susp., alu interior.


I'm curious to know what system they used to spec the car. There's currently no TTRS on 'desktop' nor available to spec on the UK dealer internal configurator....










So it must have been the order system, which if it was and you saw it being done, then you certainly have your build slot. The question now is whether Audi will actually fulfil it for you.


----------



## RobRain

kmpowell said:


> So it must have been the order system, which if it was and you saw it being done, then you certainly have your build slot. The question now is whether Audi will actually fulfil it for you.


All done Wizard of Oz style, I'm afraid. I took in a spreadsheet that I'd made based on the price list, they put the data in and occasionally asked me questions - I saw nothing. They did say it was the internal system, but I didn't think to ask whether it was JCT's own internal system, rather than an Audi UK one.


----------



## datamonkey

kmpowell said:


> I'm curious to know what system they used to spec the car. There's currently no TTRS on 'desktop' nor available to spec on the UK dealer internal configurator....


They have it live on an internal system I was told yesterday. It's not like a configurator, more like an MS-DOS info page with specs etc.


----------



## tt3600

Have updated OP with the various colours.


----------



## bezza

Been watching this forum and thread for quite a few months keeping up to date with the RS developments... (and many alloy wheel discussions  )

So... popped into my local Audi dealer today on the off chance they may of had a RS to look at...

Speaking to the sales guy he told me that they have a coupe due to arrive in 2 weeks which was going to be their demonstrator, however Audi UK have now told them they don't need to keep it and can sell it... so I bought it!! 

Ara Blue with good spec including:
Comfort and Sound Pack
Sports Exhaust
Aluminium Styling Pack
20" 7 Spoke Rotors
Elec/fold/heat/dim door mirrors
Privacy Glass

There wasn't much wiggle room with price, obviously, as you can't even order these cars yet. He said they've been told by Audi to expect not to be able to factory order any RS's for up to 6 months.

Very excited to own what will hopefully be one of the first TT RS's in the UK!

He also said they received a roadster last weekend which sold the day it arrived!


----------



## sherry13

Lowered:










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard

bezza said:


> Been watching this forum and thread for quite a few months keeping up to date with the RS developments... (and many alloy wheel discussions  )
> 
> So... popped into my local Audi dealer today on the off chance they may of had a RS to look at...
> 
> Speaking to the sales guy he told me that they have a coupe due to arrive in 2 weeks which was going to be their demonstrator, however Audi UK have now told them they don't need to keep it and can sell it... so I bought it!!
> 
> Ara Blue with good spec including:
> Comfort and Sound Pack
> Sports Exhaust
> Aluminium Styling Pack
> 20" 7 Spoke Rotors
> Elec/fold/heat/dim door mirrors
> Privacy Glass
> 
> There wasn't much wiggle room with price, obviously, as you can't even order these cars yet. He said they've been told by Audi to expect not to be able to factory order any RS's for up to 6 months.
> 
> Very excited to own what will hopefully be one of the first TT RS's in the UK!
> 
> He also said they received a roadster last weekend which sold the day it arrived!


Congrats,
looking forward to pictures and impressions/comparisons.


----------



## leopard

sherry13 said:


> Lowered:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


So obviously broken


----------



## powerplay

sherry13 said:


> Lowered:


Geez, that looks utter w**k!!!


----------



## powerplay

bezza said:


> Been watching this forum and thread for quite a few months keeping up to date with the RS developments... (and many alloy wheel discussions  )
> 
> So... popped into my local Audi dealer today on the off chance they may of had a RS to look at...
> 
> Speaking to the sales guy he told me that they have a coupe due to arrive in 2 weeks which was going to be their demonstrator, however Audi UK have now told them they don't need to keep it and can sell it... so I bought it!!
> 
> Ara Blue with good spec including:
> Comfort and Sound Pack
> Sports Exhaust
> Aluminium Styling Pack
> 20" 7 Spoke Rotors
> Elec/fold/heat/dim door mirrors
> Privacy Glass
> 
> There wasn't much wiggle room with price, obviously, as you can't even order these cars yet. He said they've been told by Audi to expect not to be able to factory order any RS's for up to 6 months.
> 
> Very excited to own what will hopefully be one of the first TT RS's in the UK!
> 
> He also said they received a roadster last weekend which sold the day it arrived!


Nicely done. I've been asking around about an Ara blue one myself but have had no luck. all the ones I've seen are white, black or primer only.

My current RS has magride and I definitely want that on the mk3, but not a single car I've seen has it spec'd. Odd, as in the UK you'd think that would be de-facto! I don't think I'd get on with standard suspension around here :lol:

Look forward to reading your thoughts


----------



## Jonny_C

powerplay said:


> My current RS has magride and I definitely want that on the mk3, but not a single car I've seen has it spec'd. Odd, as in the UK you'd think that would be de-facto! I don't think I'd get on with standard suspension around here :lol:


It's standard I think; it is on the TTS

so would think it is effectively:

*RS Sport Suspension*

*Audi drive select with 4 modes - Auto, comfort, dynamic and individual*


----------



## RobRain

Jonny_C said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> My current RS has magride and I definitely want that on the mk3, but not a single car I've seen has it spec'd. Odd, as in the UK you'd think that would be de-facto! I don't think I'd get on with standard suspension around here :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> It's standard I think; it is on the TTS
> 
> so would think it is effectively:
> 
> *RS Sport Suspension*
> 
> *Audi drive select with 4 modes - Auto, comfort, dynamic and individual*
Click to expand...

It's part of the Dynamic and Dynamic Plus packs, or can be specified individually - not standard in the released price list, sadly.


----------



## Jonny_C

RobRain said:


> Jonny_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> My current RS has magride and I definitely want that on the mk3, but not a single car I've seen has it spec'd. Odd, as in the UK you'd think that would be de-facto! I don't think I'd get on with standard suspension around here :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> It's standard I think; it is on the TTS
> 
> so would think it is effectively:
> 
> *RS Sport Suspension*
> 
> *Audi drive select with 4 modes - Auto, comfort, dynamic and individual*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's part of the Dynamic and Dynamic Plus packs, or can be specified individually - not standard in the released price list, sadly.
Click to expand...

Really?! Odd :?:

Definitely standard on TTS


----------



## RobRain

Jonny_C said:


> Really?! Odd :?:
> 
> Definitely standard on TTS


'fraid so. Dynamic Pack (WB0) contains: "Audi Magnetic Ride with 'RS' Sport suspension" and "'RS' Sport Exhaust System". To you: £1,600. Alternatively, item 1BQ contains just "Audi Magnetic Ride etc." for a bargain £1,000. I've gone for the Dynamic Pack (my irregular European trips don't justify the Plus version (WB2)).

The drive select thing is standard, but I assume it only affects drivetrain attributes, or maybe a more primitive suspension setup (like the dynamic chassis control in my Golf).


----------



## brittan

powerplay said:


> My current RS has magride and I definitely want that on the mk3, but not a single car I've seen has it spec'd. Odd, as in the UK you'd think that would be de-facto! I don't think I'd get on with standard suspension around here :lol:


If you haven't driven the new RS yet, you should try one. I have mag-ride on my car and expected to find the standard RS suspension a bit on the hard side. Instead I was pleasantly surprised at how compliant it was and the only time during my test drive that it seemed 'harsh' was driving a bit too quickly over a very rough bit of road where some major alterations were being done. Like you I expected to spec MR on a Mk3 (although buying one is becoming less likely by the day) but the test drive really made me question whether it was an necessary.

As per the Mk,2 mag-ride is standard on the TTS but an option on the RS.

None of the launch cars have the Dynamic or Dynamic Plus packs and I think none with MR spec'd as an individual option.


----------



## Jonny_C

RobRain said:


> Jonny_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?! Odd :?:
> 
> Definitely standard on TTS
> 
> 
> 
> 'fraid so. Dynamic Pack (WB0) contains: "Audi Magnetic Ride with 'RS' Sport suspension" and "'RS' Sport Exhaust System". To you: £1,600. Alternatively, item 1BQ contains just "Audi Magnetic Ride etc." for a bargain £1,000. I've gone for the Dynamic Pack (my irregular European trips don't justify the Plus version (WB2)).
> 
> The drive select thing is standard, but I assume it only affects drivetrain attributes, or maybe a more primitive suspension setup (like the dynamic chassis control in my Golf).
Click to expand...

Ok then - yet another reason not to upgrade from my TTS.


----------



## RobRain

Jonny_C said:


> Ok then - yet another reason not to upgrade from my TTS.


I'd agree with Brittan's comments about the standard ride - it really was surprisingly compliant. I've specced it because I'm hoping for more firmness when I'm really in the mood, not for any increase in plushness at the cruising end.


----------



## powerplay

brittan said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> My current RS has magride and I definitely want that on the mk3, but not a single car I've seen has it spec'd. Odd, as in the UK you'd think that would be de-facto! I don't think I'd get on with standard suspension around here :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't driven the new RS yet, you should try one. I have mag-ride on my car and expected to find the standard RS suspension a bit on the hard side. Instead I was pleasantly surprised at how compliant it was and the only time during my test drive that it seemed 'harsh' was driving a bit too quickly over a very rough bit of road where some major alterations were being done. Like you I expected to spec MR on a Mk3 (although buying one is becoming less likely by the day) but the test drive really made me question whether it was an necessary.
> 
> As per the Mk,2 mag-ride is standard on the TTS but an option on the RS.
> 
> None of the launch cars have the Dynamic or Dynamic Plus packs and I think none with MR spec'd as an individual option.
Click to expand...

As yet my local dealer only has a showroom-only car so not had a chance to drive one yet sadly. I've never actually driven any RS with standard suspension, came from a TTS and my RS was a showroom model with it already spec'd. I was assuming it would be closer to the "sport" setting than the "comfort" setting.

I think, if customer orders ever occur, I'd probably add it anyway with the dynamic pack - it might add to the fun when pressing on and it's another toy!


----------



## Blacknerd

I have just had a Sunday morning test drive with the new RS. 
So my thoughts.

In person the car looks amazing! The wheels look much better in person and the interior is fantastic.

The car I drove did not have OLED or mag ride.

Driving wise handling was noticeable better than my mk2 RS, not as fast as I thought it would be but maybe I was expecting a rocket but it was quick.

I will defiantly be ordering one next year


----------



## powerplay

Blacknerd said:


> I have just had a Sunday morning test drive with the new RS.
> So my thoughts.
> 
> In person the car looks amazing! The wheels look much better in person and the interior is fantastic.
> 
> The car I drove did not have OLED or mag ride.
> 
> Driving wise handling was noticeable better than my mk2 RS, not as fast as I thought it would be but maybe I was expecting a rocket but it was quick.
> 
> I will defiantly be ordering one next year


Are you coming to it from a stock RS or is your current one mapped?

How did you find the throttle response low down, say 2.5k and below - read in a few places there is more lag than the previous RS...?


----------



## jhoneyman

Went to Perth Audi today to try and bag a TTS deal but they were not having any of it. Offered 7% off which was a joke and was told 6 months for delivery (Yeah right)

I did take some pics though....


----------



## sherry13

powerplay said:


> bezza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching this forum and thread for quite a few months keeping up to date with the RS developments... (and many alloy wheel discussions  )
> 
> So... popped into my local Audi dealer today on the off chance they may of had a RS to look at...
> 
> Speaking to the sales guy he told me that they have a coupe due to arrive in 2 weeks which was going to be their demonstrator, however Audi UK have now told them they don't need to keep it and can sell it... so I bought it!!
> 
> Ara Blue with good spec including:
> Comfort and Sound Pack
> Sports Exhaust
> Aluminium Styling Pack
> 20" 7 Spoke Rotors
> Elec/fold/heat/dim door mirrors
> Privacy Glass
> 
> There wasn't much wiggle room with price, obviously, as you can't even order these cars yet. He said they've been told by Audi to expect not to be able to factory order any RS's for up to 6 months.
> 
> Very excited to own what will hopefully be one of the first TT RS's in the UK!
> 
> He also said they received a roadster last weekend which sold the day it arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely done. I've been asking around about an Ara blue one myself but have had no luck. all the ones I've seen are white, black or primer only.
> 
> My current RS has magride and I definitely want that on the mk3, but not a single car I've seen has it spec'd. Odd, as in the UK you'd think that would be de-facto! I don't think I'd get on with standard suspension around here :lol:
> 
> Look forward to reading your thoughts
Click to expand...

Watford Audi have an Ara Blue coupe, my pics of it are ... somewhere on this thread.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13

Watford's Ara Blue for Powerplay:

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba

Test drove a blue coupe today for around an hour, maybe a little longer. The performance was ok; but didn't feel like the stated numbers but i think you have to be open minded in terms of the engine has only 300miles on the clock and i turned up in a 610PS V10. (Not sure the dealer liked the fact i raped the car from cold out of their car park - never buy a demo!! :twisted: )

Wheel felt better to hold than the S, The brakes are better but no wave discs :? , ride is worse and MR would be a must. The wheels look even worse in person and the silver pack reminded me why i didn't order it on the MK2, really doesn't work as a look for ME. The exhaust also was not as loud as the MK2 - but i don't believe it has the sports exhaust fitted on the demo car. Red stitching adds to the cabin and breaks up the black.

They had a black and a red TTRS too, red was the best looking of the 3. Being objective i cant see where the extra money goes over the TTS. TTS is the better package but each to their own. I'm sure Audi will make a tonne on selling the RS rear spoiler and grill to existing TT owners.

I would have liked to have seen Daytona.


----------



## sherry13

Quick start up video:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BNUYuQEj1f0/

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blacknerd

powerplay said:


> Blacknerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just had a Sunday morning test drive with the new RS.
> So my thoughts.
> 
> In person the car looks amazing! The wheels look much better in person and the interior is fantastic.
> 
> The car I drove did not have OLED or mag ride.
> 
> Driving wise handling was noticeable better than my mk2 RS, not as fast as I thought it would be but maybe I was expecting a rocket but it was quick.
> 
> I will defiantly be ordering one next year
> 
> 
> 
> Are you coming to it from a stock RS or is your current one mapped?
> 
> How did you find the throttle response low down, say 2.5k and below - read in a few places there is more lag than the previous RS...?
Click to expand...

Yes the car doesn't really come alive from say 3k but to be honest I didn't really get to test out what it really do. Dealer said he will give me the car for the day in Jan


----------



## brittan

Piston Heads test of the RS and a couple of rivals: http://www.pistonheads.com/features/ph- ... oupe/35348

Someone went a bit overboard with the options on the RS and got to just under £69,000.


----------



## tt3600

> A pity the compulsory seven-speed S Tronic dual clutch never really gives you full control, block shifting three or even four ratios when you only requested one even in manual mode.


WTF??


----------



## Toshiba

Complete BS, put the box in manual it will do nothing...!
How much control do you want?


----------



## powerplay

tt3600 said:


> A pity the compulsory seven-speed S Tronic dual clutch never really gives you full control, block shifting three or even four ratios when you only requested one even in manual mode.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF??
Click to expand...

Sorry but that bloke from Pistonheads is an utter twat [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## sherry13

Daytona/black Roadster:









Vegas/black Coupe:









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tt3600

powerplay said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pity the compulsory seven-speed S Tronic dual clutch never really gives you full control, block shifting three or even four ratios when you only requested one even in manual mode.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but that bloke from Pistonheads is an utter twat [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]
Click to expand...

Agree



Toshiba said:


> Complete BS, put the box in manual it will do nothing...!
> How much control do you want?


That's what l thought


----------



## tt3600

sherry13 said:


> Daytona/black Roadster:


I reckon you can get away with the black pack on Daytona 8)


----------



## Templar

tt3600 said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daytona/black Roadster:
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon you can get away with the black pack on Daytona 8)
Click to expand...

I'd have to agree


----------



## powerplay

Question for anyone who's driven one already - did you happen to notice or check how the s-tronic behaves in manual mode, I'm hoping it doesn't do what my current one does which is change automatically into first gear at 10mph :?


----------



## RobRain

powerplay said:


> Question for anyone who's driven one already - did you happen to notice or check how the s-tronic behaves in manual mode, I'm hoping it doesn't do what my current one does which is change automatically into first gear at 10mph :?


Can't say for certain, since I may have clicked once too often, but heading through one sleepy village it did drop into first as I drew up behind a few slowing cars. Cue mucho revs as we accelerated, embarrassed looks from me, tutting "stupid Audi drivers" from pedestrians, etc. This is purely anecdotal and could easily be operator error, someone needs to try it deliberately.


----------



## powerplay

RobRain said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question for anyone who's driven one already - did you happen to notice or check how the s-tronic behaves in manual mode, I'm hoping it doesn't do what my current one does which is change automatically into first gear at 10mph :?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say for certain, since I may have clicked once too often, but heading through one sleepy village it did drop into first as I drew up behind a few slowing cars. Cue mucho revs as we accelerated, embarrassed looks from me, tutting "stupid Audi drivers" from pedestrians, etc. This is purely anecdotal and could easily be operator error, someone needs to try it deliberately.
Click to expand...

I suspect it's probably the car not you :lol:

Back when I had my TTS I remember looking forward to a test drive in the RS, hoping the new 7-speed stronic didn't do the same (the TTS did it at 6mph which was annoying enough). Disappointed just doesn't adequately convey how I felt when I discovered the RS did it at 10mph instead of 6mph!!


----------



## mikef4uk

powerplay said:


> Question for anyone who's driven one already - did you happen to notice or check how the s-tronic behaves in manual mode, I'm hoping it doesn't do what my current one does which is change automatically into first gear at 10mph :?


I dont know but it wont let you stall it thats for sure!

My dislikes with my 08 TTS DSG were:

In manual it would change up if I nudged the rpm limiter (I believe later cars dont do that) sometimes resulting in a double/two gears change

The kickdown switch was still active in manual, the car would change down enough gears in auto without the kickdown switch, the kickdown switch would just change down an extra gear in most circumstances and make you look like a w***er, it would also cause a kickdown exiting a roundabout in manual if you just pressed too hard :x

I fixed/stopped the kickdown altogether with a small carefully measured spacer under the accelerator pedal


----------



## mikef4uk

Toshiba said:


> Test drove a blue coupe today for around an hour, maybe a little longer. The performance was ok; but didn't feel like the stated numbers but i think you have to be open minded in terms of the engine has only 300miles on the clock and i turned up in a 610PS V10. (*Not sure the dealer liked the fact i raped the car from cold out of their car park - never buy a demo!!* :twisted: )


Wow, that's impressive :roll:


----------



## Piker Mark

mikef4uk said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question for anyone who's driven one already - did you happen to notice or check how the s-tronic behaves in manual mode, I'm hoping it doesn't do what my current one does which is change automatically into first gear at 10mph :?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know but it wont let you stall it thats for sure!
> 
> My dislikes with my 08 TTS DSG were:
> 
> In manual it would change up if I nudged the rpm limiter (I believe later cars dont do that) sometimes resulting in a double/two gears change
> 
> The kickdown switch was still active in manual, the car would change down enough gears in auto without the kickdown switch, the kickdown switch would just change down an extra gear in most circumstances and make you look like a w***er, it would also cause a kickdown exiting a roundabout in manual if you just pressed too hard :x
> 
> I fixed/stopped the kickdown altogether with a small carefully measured spacer under the accelerator pedal
Click to expand...

The box in my mk3 TTS is a lot better than the one in my mk2 TTS and the TT RS I had - people keep telling me it's the same gear box in my mk3, but it certainly doesn't behave in the same way e.g. much smoother around town, less prone to dumping you down into 1st when slowing in Dynamic from 2nd and no hesitation when moving off... I'm hoping those improvements have found their way into the new RS box... as to the kick-down - you need to learn not to active it when you press the throttle... doesn't take much practice to feel the button and avoid it on full throttle when driving on the paddles.

Just as an aside, I get the impression some people haven't driven a mk3 TT - being in a mk2 RS and then test driving an RS as their first experience of the mk3, so how do you like the hanging throttle pedal (was hinged in the mk2)? That was the one thing that I hated in my 8v S3 and by the time I got the 8v RS3, then my new TTS, I had got used to it. I was hoping on the RS they'd go back to hinged, as the latest R8 is still hinged? Just seems to me Audi have gone backwards with that.


----------



## Toshiba

Yes, let's buy a performance car and drive it at 15mph... 
Oh wait; its a TT! The owners just want to look good not drive hard and/or have fun.

On reflection the A45 AMG (without spoiler) is where my money would be going right now at the 50k hatch price range, which is the top level of where the RS should be price wise.


----------



## brittan

Piker Mark said:


> Just as an aside, I get the impression some people haven't driven a mk3 TT - being in a mk2 RS and then test driving an RS as their first experience of the mk3, so how do you like the hanging throttle pedal (was hinged in the mk2)?


----------



## tt3600

Piker Mark said:


> I was hoping on the RS they'd go back to hinged, as the latest R8 is still hinged? Just seems to me Audi have gone backwards with that.


Yeah that surprised me. Wonder if it's another cost cutting.


----------



## datamonkey

Piker Mark said:


> The box in my mk3 TTS is a lot better than the one in my mk2 TTS and the TT RS I had - people keep telling me it's the same gear box in my mk3, but it certainly doesn't behave in the same way e.g. much smoother around town, less prone to dumping you down into 1st when slowing in Dynamic from 2nd and no hesitation when moving off... I'm hoping those improvements have found their way into the new RS box... as to the kick-down - you need to learn not to active it when you press the throttle... doesn't take much practice to feel the button and avoid it on full throttle when driving on the paddles.
> 
> Just as an aside, I get the impression some people haven't driven a mk3 TT - being in a mk2 RS and then test driving an RS as their first experience of the mk3, so how do you like the hanging throttle pedal (was hinged in the mk2)? That was the one thing that I hated in my 8v S3 and by the time I got the 8v RS3, then my new TTS, I had got used to it. I was hoping on the RS they'd go back to hinged, as the latest R8 is still hinged? Just seems to me Audi have gone backwards with that.


Yeah I think it is the same physical gearbox but maybe they've updated/changed the behaviour of it through the software? Could explain why it behaves differently even though it's the same parts... Or not!

I also don't know why they changed it to a hanging pedal. Would prefer the floor hinge I have on my Mk2 tbh but when I looked at the RS last week I did notice at least it was quite long. Would love to hear from Audi on the reason for that change...


----------



## tt3600

Toshiba said:


> On reflection the A45 AMG (without spoiler) is where my money would be going right now at the 50k hatch price range, which is the top level of where the RS should be price wise.


The interior of the RS is far superior and engine sounds much better.


----------



## Toshiba

Engine 'can' sound better for sure. But the cabin on the TT is neither better or worse than AMG, just different. 
I'm sure those on the left will say traditional dials and buttons with a more premium feel leather over the dash vs those on the right stripped out minimal design with soft plastics.


----------



## powerplay

I do actually prefer the A45 centre console, however the TT doesn't have a horrid after-thought ipad sticking out the top, so that's a total win imho.


----------



## ZephyR2

powerplay said:


> I do actually prefer the A45 centre console, however the TT doesn't have a horrid after-thought ipad sticking out the top, so that's a total win imho.


+1 on the iPad. 

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## sherry13

Agree re the iPad mini. Audi and Merc do great interiors, much preferable to BMW. Only thing about Merc - I was in one recently and counted over 25 switches/controls for the front passenger!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard

While we're on the subject of interiors.

Two here:
BMW M2








VW Golf R









Got to say compared to the bare as a Badger's arse TT,I've got a soft spot for the Golf R interior [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Toshiba

Disagree re iPad or malware as I call it...

TT needs that center screen too. Passengers can't see or access anything to do with the car systems, really limits things like car play and is generally a backward step.

Other Audis with dual screens work much slicker and feel more expensive plus nicer to look at. Not a fan of the golf that looks really dated the plastics/finish is really cheap by comparison and touch screens don't work, once over 10mph it becomes frustration game of hunt the button and you bounce around with no physical reference point..


----------



## powerplay

I agree with you the TT needs the central screen for passenger etc, that's something I would want, but I think the implementation in the Merc interiors is poor, I'd prefer it to be integrated ala RNSE.


----------



## Toshiba

We digress, high level is for the line of sight not looking down. We have hit MK4 design by committee level discussions. But at 20k less than some RSs....


----------



## Piker Mark

powerplay said:


> I do actually prefer the A45 centre console, however the TT doesn't have a horrid after-thought ipad sticking out the top, so that's a total win imho.


I test drove the AMG when I was looking to trade my S3 late last year. The interior of the Merc was what really put me off. It was very low rent and that silly screen in the middle was horrible. It all came across as being a bit crass. All a matter of opinion I know, but it was the standout thing that I really didn't like about that car, well that and the clunky gearbox... the thing I really like most about the TT interior is how simplistic they've made it. I'm not a fan of pop screens in the dash, having had that in my S3 and then RS3 - I find them really distracting and most of the time was driving with the screen submerged. So glad Audi didn't do that in the new TT  Once you have had the car a while, you realise what a good move it was. Everything is rightly focussed on the driver in the mk3, the way it should be for such a car. Go buy an A4 if you want family viewing :lol:


----------



## leopard

Totally agree as well.I've said it right from the start that the mk3 needed a second screen.

I sat in an Ara blue RS today and I left wishing that they might have put the boat out regarding this.Shame,perhaps in the mk4...


----------



## mikef4uk

leopard said:


> While we're on the subject of interiors.
> 
> Two here:
> BMW M2
> View attachment 1
> 
> VW Golf R
> 
> 
> Got to say compared to the bare as a Badger's arse TT,I've got a soft spot for the Golf R interior [smiley=gossip.gif]


Very nearly bought an S3 or Golf R, I test drove both twice! Really liked the sparce S3 interior until I got back on the Golf, weird as I then thought the S3 was missing something, Golf R is a cracking car, just works well.

Popped in at a BMW dealer I was passing today just on the off chance they had a M2 in, and they did, cancelled order, met grey, every and I mean every option box ticked, £52800 OTR, I'm just beginning to wonder that for a car with such a good reputation and a 12 month wait there seems to be a fair few available at the moment


----------



## mikef4uk

mikef4uk said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> While we're on the subject of interiors.
> 
> Two here:
> BMW M2
> View attachment 1
> 
> VW Golf R
> 
> 
> Got to say compared to the bare as a Badger's arse TT,I've got a soft spot for the Golf R interior [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Very nearly bought an S3 or Golf R, I test drove both twice! Really liked the sparce S3 interior until I got back on the Golf, weird as I then thought the S3 was missing something, Golf R is a cracking car, just works well.
> 
> Popped in at a BMW dealer I was passing today just on the off chance they had a M2 in, and they did, cancelled order, met grey, every and I mean every option box ticked, £52800 OTR, I'm just beginning to wonder that for a car with such a good reputation and a 12 month wait there seems to be a fair few available at the moment
Click to expand...


----------



## datamonkey

Toshiba said:


> Disagree re iPad or malware as I call it...
> 
> TT needs that center screen too. Passengers can't see or access anything to do with the car systems, really limits things like car play and is generally a backward step.
> 
> Other Audis with dual screens work much slicker and feel more expensive plus nicer to look at. Not a fan of the golf that looks really dated the plastics/finish is really cheap by comparison and touch screens don't work, once over 10mph it becomes frustration game of hunt the button and you bounce around with no physical reference point..


Agree and I think all Audi's to come after the Mk3 TT with the Virtual Cockpit have had second screens... Perhaps them realising the error of their ways by not including one in the TT?


----------



## leopard

mikef4uk said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> While we're on the subject of interiors.
> 
> Two here:
> BMW M2
> View attachment 1
> 
> VW Golf R
> 
> 
> Got to say compared to the bare as a Badger's arse TT,I've got a soft spot for the Golf R interior [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Very nearly bought an S3 or Golf R, I test drove both twice! Really liked the sparce S3 interior until I got back on the Golf, weird as I then thought the S3 was missing something, Golf R is a cracking car, just works well.
> 
> Popped in at a BMW dealer I was passing today just on the off chance they had a M2 in, and they did, cancelled order, met grey, every and I mean every option box ticked, £52800 OTR, I'm just beginning to wonder that for a car with such a good reputation and a 12 month wait there seems to be a fair few available at the moment
Click to expand...

Agreed,it's not everybody's cup of tea but the Golf R is a great car.If they had gone ahead with the R400 like they said they were going to before Diesel gate,then that would have clinched my money for sure.

I've had the M2 and got rid a couple of months ago.The problem being the LCI next Summer,hence the glut available( talk of new engine,cosmetic enhancements etc)

And of course the tt RS,one which I'm keeping my eye on for next year when normal ordering and discounts resume...


----------



## GrantTTS

Think everyone is losing sight of the fact this is a two seater car really. There is not going to be a family arguing over the music selection etc. I have had large central screens and head up displays before and don't find anything not accessible, in many ways all is in front of you where it needs to be. My wife can see the screen adequately from the passenger side sufficient to warn me of speed cameras and upcoming turns she can also read the phone or music details at the top of the screen. When she is driving I can see sufficient to drive any selections she doesn't t know how to make. Not sure what extra a second display would give. I use the reversing camera all the time through the poor flank visibility and the rear window not shedding water when stationary, to check before and when reversing doesn't seem any less useful than when on the big screen on my 4 series.

If it comes down to arguing about music selection between husband and wife etc perhaps the solution is not a car with a central screen [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Toshiba

Yes, Audi and every other manufacture puts it into other cars for the hell of it - no real use at all... :lol: 
TT with the exception of the R is bought for the occasional seats, thats a selling point, its not a two seater at all. Scroll back a few pages you'll see people commenting on it..


----------



## ZephyR2

Selling point it maybe but most people usually just use them as extra luggage space and luggage doesn't need to see a central screen. 

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Real Thing

See the Speculators have started:
http://www.gravelwood.co.uk/used-car-au ... uattro-495
Must be the only Car in the UK with Mag Ride (Dynamic Pack) 
With Options £55/£56K List 
BARGAIN at £60K


----------



## powerplay

Real Thing said:


> See the Speculators have started:
> http://www.gravelwood.co.uk/used-car-au ... uattro-495
> Must be the only Car in the UK with Mag Ride (Dynamic Pack)
> With Options £55/£56K List
> BARGAIN at £60K


You only have to look at the pictures of the* bright silver exhaust tips *to realise they don't have a clue, and ergo it probably is not mag ride either.

The spec of all the uk cars seems to be very similar sadly.

Oh yeah, and used with 500 on the clock? I'll offer you something beginning with 4...


----------



## tt3600

powerplay said:


> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> 
> See the Speculators have started:
> http://www.gravelwood.co.uk/used-car-au ... uattro-495
> Must be the only Car in the UK with Mag Ride (Dynamic Pack)
> With Options £55/£56K List
> BARGAIN at £60K
> 
> 
> 
> You only have to look at the pictures of the* bright silver exhaust tips *to realise they don't have a clue, and ergo it probably is not mag ride either.
> 
> The spec of all the uk cars seems to be very similar sadly.
> 
> Oh yeah, and used with 500 on the clock? I'll offer you something beginning with 4...
Click to expand...


----------



## powerplay

tt3600 said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> 
> See the Speculators have started:
> http://www.gravelwood.co.uk/used-car-au ... uattro-495
> Must be the only Car in the UK with Mag Ride (Dynamic Pack)
> With Options £55/£56K List
> BARGAIN at £60K
> 
> 
> 
> You only have to look at the pictures of the* bright silver exhaust tips *to realise they don't have a clue, and ergo it probably is not mag ride either.
> 
> The spec of all the uk cars seems to be very similar sadly.
> 
> Oh yeah, and used with 500 on the clock? I'll offer you something beginning with 4...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Lol :lol: Probably more cheeky than I was thinking - but I like it! Post the pics when you pick it up


----------



## leopard

tt3600 said:


>


Hello Mr Tibbs,

We'll let you know,don't call us,we'll call you

Regards

Gravelwood.

:lol:


----------



## sherry13

A few more of the Vegas/Black one - of some note because it's actually personally owned by Audi's CEO. Maybe that's why it's got the ceramic brakes - no configurator required!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mikef4uk

leopard said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> While we're on the subject of interiors.
> 
> Two here:
> BMW M2
> View attachment 1
> 
> VW Golf R
> 
> 
> Got to say compared to the bare as a Badger's arse TT,I've got a soft spot for the Golf R interior [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Very nearly bought an S3 or Golf R, I test drove both twice! Really liked the sparce S3 interior until I got back on the Golf, weird as I then thought the S3 was missing something, Golf R is a cracking car, just works well.
> 
> Popped in at a BMW dealer I was passing today just on the off chance they had a M2 in, and they did, cancelled order, met grey, every and I mean every option box ticked, £52800 OTR, I'm just beginning to wonder that for a car with such a good reputation and a 12 month wait there seems to be a fair few available at the moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed,it's not everybody's cup of tea but the Golf R is a great car.If they had gone ahead with the R400 like they said they were going to before Diesel gate,then that would have clinched my money for sure.
> 
> I've had the M2 and got rid a couple of months ago.The problem being the LCI next Summer,hence the glut available( talk of new engine,cosmetic enhancements etc)
> 
> And of course the tt RS,one which I'm keeping my eye on for next year when normal ordering and discounts resume...
Click to expand...

Yep, my money was heading Golf R400/420 as well, i'm just kinda hoping that being as the Mk7 is due for replacement in 2018, and 'maybe' the R400/R420 will be its swansong, but there again at the R400 'preview' in China he did say the 40 years of golf would be celebrated by the R400, and that turned into the Clubsport/S, so maybe its gone forever, mind you a £35K Golf giving a good seeing to a £52K TT wouldnt work corporate wise


----------



## ROBH49

I called into my local dealership on Saturday afternoon ( Cheshire Oaks Audi ) to take a look at their showroom vehicle a TTRS roadster. It looked to me that is, as a box standard vehicle in primer grey I couldn`t see any options fitted I may be wrong but that was up for 56.5k. I thought the roadster was only 53k or am I missing something, if not that's a mark up of around 3k are they having a laugh. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## powerplay

ROBH49 said:


> I called into my local dealership on Saturday afternoon ( Cheshire Oaks Audi ) to take a look at their showroom vehicle a TTRS roadster. It looked to me that is, as a box standard vehicle in primer grey I couldn`t see any options fitted I may be wrong but that was up for 56.5k. I thought the roadster was only 53k or am I missing something, if not that's a mark up of around 3k are they having a laugh. [smiley=gossip.gif]


Wasn't there a spec sheet? Speed-limit raise and carbon engine cover, folding mirrors, tpms, leccy seats, matrix lights etc are all things that aren't easily visible!


----------



## mikef4uk

ROBH49 said:


> I called into my local dealership on Saturday afternoon ( Cheshire Oaks Audi ) to take a look at their showroom vehicle a TTRS roadster. It looked to me that is, as a box standard vehicle in primer grey I couldn`t see any options fitted I may be wrong but that was up for 56.5k. I thought the roadster was only 53k or am I missing something, if not that's a mark up of around 3k are they having a laugh. [smiley=gossip.gif]


I also looked at this one, they're my local dealer as well, I remember it did have a few options over std but it was such a let down I took very little interest in the car except for the dash, which seemed to have me lowering my head to look at it, just didnt seem 'natural' somehow even with the seat as low as it would go

I looked at the wheels which must have some new, or different type of protection as the shiny finish to the diamond cut? part seemed to be missing


----------



## ROBH49

powerplay said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called into my local dealership on Saturday afternoon ( Cheshire Oaks Audi ) to take a look at their showroom vehicle a TTRS roadster. It looked to me that is, as a box standard vehicle in primer grey I couldn`t see any options fitted I may be wrong but that was up for 56.5k. I thought the roadster was only 53k or am I missing something, if not that's a mark up of around 3k are they having a laugh. [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't there a spec sheet? Speed-limit raise and carbon engine cover, folding mirrors, tpms, leccy seats, matrix lights etc are all things that aren't easily visible!
Click to expand...

Hi Powerplay.
Sorry didn`t look at the spec sheet, took one look at the price and walked away, I`m not interested in a roadster if I`m being honest its the coupe I`m after. But yes you are probably right there might of been options that weren't visible.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

So anyone on here bought a UK spec car yet? Or have they all sold out?

Interestingly Audi UK live chat now drawing the dealers line of buy now or miss out, a complete U-turn from the last few weeks. Will there be customer orders in January now? Is it all a ruse to get people to buy these pre-built ones? :roll:


----------



## powerplay

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> So anyone on here bought a UK spec car yet? Or have they all sold out?
> 
> Interestingly Audi UK live chat now drawing the dealers line of buy now or miss out, a complete U-turn from the last few weeks. Will there be customer orders in January now? Is it all a ruse to get people to buy these pre-built ones? :roll:


I would very much like one, but I'm not playing games. Maybe they're not flying out the door like they hoped, so now they're upping the pressure? :roll:

I refuse to be baited to spend serious money on something that is not the spec I would choose, especially when every UK car, that I've seen, has things like carbon engine bits and speed limiter raise which is serious money down the toilet as far as I'm concerned.

I've had 2 white TTs so far - guess what colour my local dealer's car is :lol: ? It's also spec'd at 65k, so they can shove that!! If it'd been ara blue or red and more sensibly spec'd they'd have had my money already.

If Audi want my cash they can provide me with a car in my chosen colour and spec. If not, fine, I'll have to spend it elsewhere. :?

I'm damn well sure a bloody TT is not going to be the special sought-after valued limited edition they seem to think it is.

Oh yeah - and if it does turn out to be these initial launch cars only (madness) then I'm not interested. Can't see tuners spending resources on offering maps where the customer base is seriously restricted...


----------



## Toshiba

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> So anyone on here bought a UK spec car yet? Or have they all sold out?
> 
> Interestingly Audi UK live chat now drawing the dealers line of buy now or miss out, a complete U-turn from the last few weeks. Will there be customer orders in January now? Is it all a ruse to get people to buy these pre-built ones? :roll:


Sold them :lol: 
I went in 3 dealer at the weekend, all still had the cars available... no doubt AUK have told chat to "big up the RS"


----------



## Real Thing

Toshiba said:


> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone on here bought a UK spec car yet? Or have they all sold out?
> 
> Interestingly Audi UK live chat now drawing the dealers line of buy now or miss out, a complete U-turn from the last few weeks. Will there be customer orders in January now? Is it all a ruse to get people to buy these pre-built ones? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Sold them :lol:
> I went in 3 dealer at the weekend, all still had the cars available... no doubt AUK have told chat to "big up the RS"
Click to expand...

I'm finding plenty of Roadster's still about but the Coupe is getting snapped up where there not in the £60K+ Bracket. Spoke to 4 Different Dealer Groups during the last 2 Weeks JCT600 might give you a full tank of Petrol if your lucky so have nearly all there group stock left Mon Motors have sold all there Coupes (been given a Discount) Vindis Group I think have 1 Coupe left but it's reserved and Still waiting to see what's left and any Discounts from Swansway Group


----------



## suffeks




----------



## tt3600

suffeks said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zx1Om_mCN8


Hideous! Those red stripes look like they were stuck on by a kid.


----------



## datamonkey

Real Thing said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone on here bought a UK spec car yet? Or have they all sold out?
> 
> Interestingly Audi UK live chat now drawing the dealers line of buy now or miss out, a complete U-turn from the last few weeks. Will there be customer orders in January now? Is it all a ruse to get people to buy these pre-built ones? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Sold them :lol:
> I went in 3 dealer at the weekend, all still had the cars available... no doubt AUK have told chat to "big up the RS"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm finding plenty of Roadster's still about but the Coupe is getting snapped up where there not in the £60K+ Bracket. Spoke to 4 Different Dealer Groups during the last 2 Weeks JCT600 might give you a full tank of Petrol if your lucky so have nearly all there group stock left Mon Motors have sold all there Coupes (been given a Discount) Vindis Group I think have 1 Coupe left but it's reserved and Still waiting to see what's left and any Discounts from Swansway Group
Click to expand...

Same. My local dealers have sold their coupes but still have the roadsters. Guess nobody fancies driving around roof down when it's -1 outside!


----------



## Toshiba

Worst possible colour, crappy wheels are they in competition with Khan to make FUGLY cars..?


----------



## RobRain

Update on my "order" - it was sent to the factory last week and remains on the system, ie not marked as "PRODUCTION CANCELLED". But still no further details available.

Covering all eventualities, I've been checking out the Giulia QF amongst others - anyone had a test drive yet?


----------



## Piker Mark

I have now driven one. Had a nervous sales rep sitting next to me, so couldn't really let fly with it. First impressions were favourable, albeit there was initially no difference to being in my TTS, with the same interior, RS badges and a few trinkets aside. It steered the same as my TTS in Dynanic (good) and handled much the same too (also good). The brakes were better than my TTS and the increased power was very evident. 
I don't like the 20" wheels, 'nuff said on that, but they had a Roadster with the 19's and if you could find them in the black painted option (they're in the German brochure), I could probably live with them. Night and day better than my TTS? No way. In fact, they're a lot closer than you think, which is what I suspected would be the case as the mk3 TTS is a bloody good car. A big improvement over the mk2 and dare I say, mk2 RS as well (I owned one by the way). 
Negatives? Price, obviously. But then I'd never spec half of what was on the 65k monster I drove. Exhaust was not as loud as my RS3 and the rep assured me the RS I drove had the sport exhaust. So that was odd. Also, lag... where's that come from? It was a little tardy to spool up and shove you down the road. Once it pick up, it was then pretty mighty. I don't like the fixed wing, but then I'd option that off for the retractable version and I'll say price again, as considering the price of a TTS, it could be hard to justify the RS for some people. Still, I am a hypocrite, like everyone else, I'd still buy it for the badge  
All in all, will I buy one? Yes, but... not now. Firstly because I'd want to spec my own car and not one car I have found in Audi's inventory (Dealer did look for me) was even close to what I'd want and secondly, I'm loving my TTS and have no burning desire to trade it for an RS, at the moment. May be later next year and in Miami Blue 8)


----------



## Cwrawk

I have a 2017 TTS with 20's apr stage 1. Seems like without the cosmetics it's basically very close to a TTRS. The stage 1 is very noticeable. Unless you have to have badges that say TTRS get the TTS and tune it. Another bonus is you fly under the radar. Super sleeper car. A few days ago I was on my favorite road right behind a 2015 Z06 very windy mountain road. I was pushing this guy hard! Keeping up at every point!


----------



## powerplay

Piker Mark said:


> I have now driven one. Had a nervous sales rep sitting next to me, so couldn't really let fly with it. First impressions were favourable, albeit there was initially no difference to being in my TTS, with the same interior, RS badges and a few trinkets aside. It steered the same as my TTS in Dynanic (good) and handled much the same too (also good). The brakes were better than my TTS and the increased power was very evident.
> I don't like the 20" wheels, 'nuff said on that, but they had a Roadster with the 19's and if you could find them in the black painted option (they're in the German brochure), I could probably live with them. Night and day better than my TTS? No way. In fact, they're a lot closer than you think, which is what I suspected would be the case as the mk3 TTS is a bloody good car. A big improvement over the mk2 and dare I say, mk2 RS as well (I owned one by the way).
> Negatives? Price, obviously. But then I'd never spec half of what was on the 65k monster I drove. Exhaust was not as loud as my RS3 and the rep assured me the RS I drove had the sport exhaust. So that was odd. Also, lag... where's that come from? It was a little tardy to spool up and shove you down the road. Once it pick up, it was then pretty mighty. I don't like the fixed wing, but then I'd option that off for the retractable version and I'll say price again, as considering the price of a TTS, it could be hard to justify the RS for some people. Still, I am a hypocrite, like everyone else, I'd still buy it for the badge
> All in all, will I buy one? Yes, but... not now. Firstly because I'd want to spec my own car and not one car I have found in Audi's inventory (Dealer did look for me) was even close to what I'd want and secondly, I'm loving my TTS and have no burning desire to trade it for an RS, at the moment. May be later next year and in Miami Blue 8)


I was liking everything you were saying right up until you got to the laggy part 

There's absolutely no noticable lag on my current RS and I'm not sure I want to go back there, especially to still end up with less than I have with my APR map! My previous TTS had serious lag as stock which was removed by a remap - why do Audi set it up like this?

Like you my dealer searched for cars that would meet my rough spec, but surprisingly there's nothing.

Oh well, gives me longer to save :lol:


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

Didn't think that a simple stage 1 remap would minimize the lag of our TT's...In fact I would have put my money on potentially maximizing the damn thing...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datamonkey

Piker Mark said:


> I have now driven one. Had a nervous sales rep sitting next to me, so couldn't really let fly with it. First impressions were favourable, albeit there was initially no difference to being in my TTS, with the same interior, RS badges and a few trinkets aside. It steered the same as my TTS in Dynanic (good) and handled much the same too (also good). The brakes were better than my TTS and the increased power was very evident.
> I don't like the 20" wheels, 'nuff said on that, but they had a Roadster with the 19's and if you could find them in the black painted option (they're in the German brochure), I could probably live with them. Night and day better than my TTS? No way. In fact, they're a lot closer than you think, which is what I suspected would be the case as the mk3 TTS is a bloody good car. A big improvement over the mk2 and dare I say, mk2 RS as well (I owned one by the way).
> Negatives? Price, obviously. But then I'd never spec half of what was on the 65k monster I drove. Exhaust was not as loud as my RS3 and the rep assured me the RS I drove had the sport exhaust. So that was odd. Also, lag... where's that come from? It was a little tardy to spool up and shove you down the road. Once it pick up, it was then pretty mighty. I don't like the fixed wing, but then I'd option that off for the retractable version and I'll say price again, as considering the price of a TTS, it could be hard to justify the RS for some people. Still, I am a hypocrite, like everyone else, I'd still buy it for the badge
> All in all, will I buy one? Yes, but... not now. Firstly because I'd want to spec my own car and not one car I have found in Audi's inventory (Dealer did look for me) was even close to what I'd want and secondly, I'm loving my TTS and have no burning desire to trade it for an RS, at the moment. May be later next year and in Miami Blue 8)


Thanks nice write-up!

Can I ask if you noticed the front of the car feeling heavier v's the TTS like was the case with the Mk2 or has the ally block rectified that?


----------



## Koimlg

Dear All

Just joined. Interesting as I read through many of your comments about the new TTRS. Many seem so very negative or dismissive or even attempt to ridicule those that might buy one. Why is this?

I have just bought a Catalunya red example with black styling pack and yes specced up with all the daft engine carbon that I wouldn't normally have chosen. Plus the mad delimited speed to 174mph. Yep it cost £65800, that's a shed load of money. However, every time I take the car out it gives me a fantastic fun experience. It is a superbly engineered, amazing car. Nobody forced me to buy it, it was my choice and I dont regret it for a second. It is truly stunning..... by the way I also test drove a new Porsche Cayman 718 and the 6 cylinder GTS both of which were excellent. Still bought the TTRS though. It's a stunning monster and sounds mean with sports exhaust and flap open.

Thanks 
Michelle


----------



## powerplay

Welcome Michelle [smiley=cheers.gif] .

Congrats on your TTRS, no one here is the slightest bit jeolous at all...  [smiley=freak.gif] :lol:

Don't forget to get some pics in the Show Us.. thread


----------



## Toshiba

That's your choice and no one should say you are right or wrong, but so goes for the opposite view. Many may feel it's simply not good enough for a car carrying an RS badge. It's not a big enough jump over the TTS and frankly the asking price is a joke for a TT.

Audi have simply lost the plot in the last 3-4 years and this car is the epitaph of that.


----------



## Koimlg

powerplay said:


> Welcome Michelle [smiley=cheers.gif] .
> 
> Congrats on your TTRS, no one here is the slightest bit jeolous at all...  [smiley=freak.gif] :lol:
> 
> Don't forget to get some pics in the Show Us.. thread


Thanks. Trying to find my way round. Went to the Garage but cant do anything with that as there is no Mk3 TTRS option. Will try to find Show me
8)


----------



## Blacknerd

Koimlg said:


> Dear All
> 
> Just joined. Interesting as I read through many of your comments about the new TTRS. Many seem so very negative or dismissive or even attempt to ridicule those that might buy one. Why is this?
> 
> I have just bought a Catalunya red example with black styling pack and yes specced up with all the daft engine carbon that I wouldn't normally have chosen. Plus the mad delimited speed to 174mph. Yep it cost £65800, that's a shed load of money. However, every time I take the car out it gives me a fantastic fun experience. It is a superbly engineered, amazing car. Nobody forced me to buy it, it was my choice and I dont regret it for a second. It is truly stunning..... by the way I also test drove a new Porsche Cayman 718 and the 6 cylinder GTS both of which were excellent. Still bought the TTRS though. It's a stunning monster and sounds mean with sports exhaust and flap open.
> 
> Thanks
> Michelle


Any pictures?


----------



## Koimlg

Hi
Haven't worked out the bits and pieces of posting yet so tried a quick attachment upload
Michelle


----------



## leopard

Koimlg said:


> Dear All
> 
> Just joined. Interesting as I read through many of your comments about the new TTRS. Many seem so very negative or dismissive or even attempt to ridicule those that might buy one. Why is this?
> 
> I have just bought a Catalunya red example with black styling pack and yes specced up with all the daft engine carbon that I wouldn't normally have chosen. Plus the mad delimited speed to 174mph. Yep it cost £65800, that's a shed load of money. However, every time I take the car out it gives me a fantastic fun experience. It is a superbly engineered, amazing car. Nobody forced me to buy it, it was my choice and I dont regret it for a second. It is truly stunning..... by the way I also test drove a new Porsche Cayman 718 and the 6 cylinder GTS both of which were excellent. Still bought the TTRS though. It's a stunning monster and sounds mean with sports exhaust and flap open.
> 
> Thanks
> Michelle


You've just joined,yet you've read through many of the threads and are wondering why there are negative comments Michelle.

I would have thought it was self explanatory,don't you ?

Or are you just another Audi stooge coming on to chivvy up business for your employer


----------



## Koimlg

Better than Kim Kardashians arse 

Michelle


----------



## Koimlg

leopard said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All
> 
> Just joined. Interesting as I read through many of your comments about the new TTRS. Many seem so very negative or dismissive or even attempt to ridicule those that might buy one. Why is this?
> 
> I have just bought a Catalunya red example with black styling pack and yes specced up with all the daft engine carbon that I wouldn't normally have chosen. Plus the mad delimited speed to 174mph. Yep it cost £65800, that's a shed load of money. However, every time I take the car out it gives me a fantastic fun experience. It is a superbly engineered, amazing car. Nobody forced me to buy it, it was my choice and I dont regret it for a second. It is truly stunning..... by the way I also test drove a new Porsche Cayman 718 and the 6 cylinder GTS both of which were excellent. Still bought the TTRS though. It's a stunning monster and sounds mean with sports exhaust and flap open.
> 
> Thanks
> Michelle
> 
> 
> 
> You've just joined,yet you've read through many of the threads and are wondering why there are negative comments Michelle.
> 
> I would have thought it was self explanatory,don't you ?
> 
> Or are you just another Audi stooge coming on to chivvy up business for your employer
Click to expand...

Ha Ha!
Very friendly! Think you will find me some what unprovocable. Funny but I thought this was a forum about TT's comprising people who liked them and Audi. To answer your question, funny as it was, no I don't work for Audi nor have anything to do with them. Just joined to have a friendly chat about a great car. I presume you don't drive an Audi


----------



## Toshiba

Lets not do this...


----------



## leopard

Koimlg said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All
> 
> Just joined. Interesting as I read through many of your comments about the new TTRS. Many seem so very negative or dismissive or even attempt to ridicule those that might buy one. Why is this?
> 
> I have just bought a Catalunya red example with black styling pack and yes specced up with all the daft engine carbon that I wouldn't normally have chosen. Plus the mad delimited speed to 174mph. Yep it cost £65800, that's a shed load of money. However, every time I take the car out it gives me a fantastic fun experience. It is a superbly engineered, amazing car. Nobody forced me to buy it, it was my choice and I dont regret it for a second. It is truly stunning..... by the way I also test drove a new Porsche Cayman 718 and the 6 cylinder GTS both of which were excellent. Still bought the TTRS though. It's a stunning monster and sounds mean with sports exhaust and flap open.
> 
> Thanks
> Michelle
> 
> 
> 
> You've just joined,yet you've read through many of the threads and are wondering why there are negative comments Michelle.
> 
> I would have thought it was self explanatory,don't you ?
> 
> Or are you just another Audi stooge coming on to chivvy up business for your employer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha Ha!
> Very friendly! Think you will find me some what unprovocable. Funny but I thought this was a forum about TT's comprising people who liked them and Audi. To answer your question, funny as it was, no I don't work for Audi nor have anything to do with them. Just joined to have a friendly chat about a great car. I presume you don't drive an Audi
Click to expand...

Not at the moment I don't.The tts I sold under the illusion that buying an RS might be straightforward has put paid to that idea...

If you are genuine then congratulations on your purchase 8)


----------



## Toshiba

or another option...

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/cars/ownership/"pay-£1000-a-month-and-a-mclaren-is-yours-not-cheap-but-not-expensive-either"/ar-AAkeMKN


----------



## datamonkey

Koimlg said:


> Funny but I thought this was a forum about TT's comprising people who liked them


You'd be forgiven for thinking that but it's mostly the opposite with people repeating how s*it the RS is... lol

Looks great in red btw


----------



## Cobstar

Koimlg said:


> Hi
> Haven't worked out the bits and pieces of posting yet so tried a quick attachment upload
> Michelle


Welcome to the TT Forum. Your car looks stunning. Really like red with the black pack. She does look lovely and the most important thing is that you are happy with your purchase.


----------



## Koimlg

datamonkey said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but I thought this was a forum about TT's comprising people who liked them
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be forgiven for thinking that but it's mostly the opposite with people repeating how s*it the RS is... lol
> 
> Looks great in red btw
Click to expand...

Thanks. All a bit weird. Not sure what people would expect from the car then. Apart from Audi selling it at a much cheaper price. They are a business at the end of the day. If people buy them they will make them. Sorry for adding to the misery of another shit car on the road :lol:


----------



## RichP

Koimlg said:


> Better than Kim Kardashians arse
> 
> Michelle


My wheely bin looks better than Kim Kardashians arse, raise the bar mate 

But yes, your rear does look mighty fine.


----------



## Koimlg

Cobstar said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Haven't worked out the bits and pieces of posting yet so tried a quick attachment upload
> Michelle
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the TT Forum. Your car looks stunning. Really like red with the black pack. She does look lovely and the most important thing is that you are happy with your purchase.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Yes very happy. Best fun ever...


----------



## Koimlg

RichP said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better than Kim Kardashians arse
> 
> Michelle
> 
> 
> 
> My wheely bin looks better than Kim Kardashians arse, raise the bar mate
> 
> But yes, your rear does look mighty fine.
Click to expand...

Ha Ha, fair point! Cool rear end though...


----------



## Koimlg

datamonkey said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but I thought this was a forum about TT's comprising people who liked them
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be forgiven for thinking that but it's mostly the opposite with people repeating how s*it the RS is... lol
> 
> Looks great in red btw
Click to expand...

How many of the people saying it's shit have driven one or even seen one ?


----------



## Real Thing

Welcome Michelle and congratulations on your new purchase looks very nice and don't worry there are some of us on here that are TTRS lovers and hopefully when the order books open will be joining you look forward to hearing your views and comments on the Car. 
Enjoy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## RichP

Koimlg said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but I thought this was a forum about TT's comprising people who liked them
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be forgiven for thinking that but it's mostly the opposite with people repeating how s*it the RS is... lol
> 
> Looks great in red btw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of the people saying it's shit have driven one or even seen one ?
Click to expand...

I've never said it was shit, but have criticized Audi wanting them to put a bit more effort into its styling - especially with that price tag.

I see a Daytona Grey one with incredibly bright silver wheels that looked an awful combination. I prefer the white / black pack.


----------



## 4433allanr

Congratulations on a very cool car. Nice plate too.


----------



## Toshiba

This is what you are paying for - oh and dieselgate. :lol:

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/cars/news/audi ... li=BBoPJKX


----------



## Black Panther

Koimlg said:


> How many of the people saying it's shit have driven one or even seen one ?


You people are not buying this crap are you? Koimig go do one!!


----------



## Koimlg

Thanks for all the positive comments. If there is anything you want to know about the car if you are considering a later purchase, just ask.


----------



## Koimlg

Black Panther said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the people saying it's shit have driven one or even seen one ?
> 
> 
> 
> You people are not buying this crap are you? Koimig go do one!!
Click to expand...

Many thanks


----------



## Koimlg

4433allanr said:


> Congratulations on a very cool car. Nice plate too.


Was lucky with the number plate...


----------



## Black Panther

Koimlg said:


> Black Panther said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the people saying it's shit have driven one or even seen one ?
> 
> 
> 
> You people are not buying this crap are you? Koimig go do one!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many thanks
Click to expand...

Your welcome *Mr *impostor


----------



## Reasty

Have I missed something??? What the hell is going on. :lol:


----------



## leopard

Reasty said:


> Have I missed something??? What the hell is going on. :lol:


It's all going turbo this end...

Audi's on the moon and a *potential* stooge plant :lol:


----------



## tt3600

Koimlg said:


> Hi
> Haven't worked out the bits and pieces of posting yet so tried a quick attachment upload
> Michelle


What a beast. Enjoy!

Edit: Hopefully this is not a joke or something i'm not getting.


----------



## Koimlg

You people are not buying this crap are you? Koimig go do one!![/quote] :

Many thanks [/quote]

Your welcome *Mr *impostor[/quote]

Eh?? and I am female.....this forum is pretty strange :?


----------



## Koimlg

tt3600 said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Haven't worked out the bits and pieces of posting yet so tried a quick attachment upload
> Michelle
> 
> 
> 
> What a beast. Enjoy!
> 
> Edit: Hopefully this is not a joke or something i'm not getting.
Click to expand...

Thanks 
Actually I think its more like something I am not getting. Why do people think I am some impostor? I was just on the web and noticed the forum so thought I would have a chat. It is a little hostile in places me thinks. Just trying to work out why....


----------



## tt3600

Koimlg said:


> Eh?? and I am female.....this forum is pretty strange :?


Possibly envy


----------



## Toshiba

Koimlg said:


> I am female... :?


Dont care about the car - prove it


----------



## Koimlg

Toshiba said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am female... :?
> 
> 
> 
> Dont care about the car - prove it
Click to expand...

Funny....but not very original :lol:


----------



## datamonkey

Toshiba said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am female... :?
> 
> 
> 
> Dont care about the car - prove it
Click to expand...

Come on dude, being down on the RS is cool but being creepy is er, creepy... :?


----------



## Toshiba

datamonkey said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am female... :?
> 
> 
> 
> Dont care about the car - prove it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on dude, being down on the RS is cool but being creepy is er, creepy... :?
Click to expand...

You'll get over it.. well, theres at least more chance of that than me buying another TT RS :lol:


----------



## tt3600

Koimlg said:


> Thanks
> Actually I think its more like something I am not getting. Why do people think I am some impostor? I was just on the web and noticed the forum so thought I would have a chat. It is a little hostile in places me thinks. Just trying to work out why....


I have no idea honestly. Think some of the posters are on the booze. Did you get the carbon inlays in the interior. Pic of that would be nice...


----------



## Reasty

datamonkey said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am female... :?
> 
> 
> 
> Dont care about the car - prove it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on dude, being down on the RS is cool but being creepy is er, creepy... :?
Click to expand...

I think I'm gonna back to the TTS section,it's all gone abit weird in here,I can't afford an RS anyway that's why I bought a TTS oh and there wasn't an RS when I ordered my TTS so that played a part as well :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Quick fix..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-X-SILVER-RE ... SwaZdXIS1w


----------



## csi_basel

Finally - someone's got one!!

You're going to have to be here 24/7 to answer everyone's questions......

I'll go first- Whats it like to drive at 174mph?


----------



## Reasty

Toshiba said:


> Quick fix..
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-X-SILVER-RE ... SwaZdXIS1w


 :lol:


----------



## Koimlg

I think I'm gonna back to the TTS section,it's all gone abit weird in here,I can't afford an RS anyway that's why I bought a TTS oh and there wasn't an RS when I ordered my TTS so that played a part as well :lol:[/quote]

Nothing wrong with a TTS, very cool car! Same great digital dashboard


----------



## Koimlg

tt3600 said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Actually I think its more like something I am not getting. Why do people think I am some impostor? I was just on the web and noticed the forum so thought I would have a chat. It is a little hostile in places me thinks. Just trying to work out why....
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea honestly. Think some of the posters are on the booze. Did you get the carbon inlays in the interior. Pic of that would be nice...
Click to expand...

Hi 
Yes, carbon interior plus mirrors and Catalunya red interior, red stitching and red in the vents. Haven't any photos at the mo...


----------



## Koimlg

csi_basel said:


> Finally - someone's got one!!
> 
> You're going to have to be here 24/7 to answer everyone's questions......
> 
> I'll go first- Whats it like to drive at 174mph?


errr, I dont think that crazy add on will ever get used. it is a little pointless :-|


----------



## tt3600

Koimlg said:


> Hi
> Yes, carbon interior plus mirrors and Catalunya red interior, red stitching and red in the vents. Haven't any photos at the mo...


Nice, very nice!


----------



## Jonny_C

Koimlg said:


> Actually I think its more like something I am not getting. Why do people think I am some impostor? I was just on the web and noticed the forum so thought I would have a chat. It is a little hostile in places me thinks. Just trying to work out why....


.....just a microcosm of the rest of the internet - just ignore the bits you don't like - they won't go away, but eventually the benefits outweigh the loonies [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## RichP

Jonny_C said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I think its more like something I am not getting. Why do people think I am some impostor? I was just on the web and noticed the forum so thought I would have a chat. It is a little hostile in places me thinks. Just trying to work out why....
> 
> 
> 
> .....just a microcosm of the rest of the internet - just ignore the bits you don't like - they won't go away, but eventually the benefits outweigh the loonies [smiley=end.gif]
Click to expand...

People always seem to get a bit weird at this time of year. Is it Xmas stress or something?
Even if Koimlg is a fake impostor, who gives a flying fruit cake?
If not, I hope he enjoys his 65K TT


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Latest rumour on German TT forum. Don't shoot the messenger and not sure I believe this one, but it is interesting and has some circumstantial evidence.

All Audi 5-cylinder products are to be withdrawn from sale by the end of this month (although December 15th has also been mentioned). This includes the TTRS and the RSQ3. The RSQ3 is no longer available on the configurator (http://www.uk.audi.com/uk/web/en/models/q3/rs-q3.html) and you can only buy pre-built units from dealer stock in the UK and Germany. No reason given other than both engines use the same banned refrigerant which needs to be withdrawn from sale by year end.

There will be no 5-cylinder product available until at least BW24 (June 2017) and even then there is no information that will be the TT RS. Rumour suggests it will only be the RS 3 Saloon with the 'fixed' 5pot at that stage. Rumour also states this will be the last 5 cylinder from Audi.

As I said above and stress again, this is a German rumour on a forum and *there is no evidence* other than circumstantial incidents like the continued information on the refrigerant and the withdrawal of the RSQ3. I hope this is not true.


----------



## leopard

I don't understand this refrigerant issue.

Why can't they just suck out the old and replace with the approved version ?

It all seems arse about face to me,what with the delays an' all.


----------



## Reasty

leopard said:


> I don't understand this refrigerant issue.
> 
> Why can't they just suck out the old and replace with the approved version ?
> 
> It all seems arse about face to me,what with the delays an' all.


Completely agree,there has to be something else going on here behind the scenes


----------



## Koimlg

RichP said:


> Jonny_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I think its more like something I am not getting. Why do people think I am some impostor? I was just on the web and noticed the forum so thought I would have a chat. It is a little hostile in places me thinks. Just trying to work out why....
> 
> 
> 
> .....just a microcosm of the rest of the internet - just ignore the bits you don't like - they won't go away, but eventually the benefits outweigh the loonies [smiley=end.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People always seem to get a bit weird at this time of year. Is it Xmas stress or something?
> Even if Koimlg is a fake impostor, who gives a flying fruit cake?
> If not, I hope he enjoys his 65K TT
Click to expand...

Thanks, but I am still female.  What does one have to do to qualify as an impostor? Actually sounds quite fun. Do you have a lot of them on here then? Sadly, I am a more boring plain normal person


----------



## Reasty

The fact you drive round in a 65k TT says you are definitely not boring


----------



## Koimlg

Reasty said:


> The fact you drive round in a 65k TT says you are definitely not boring


 :lol:


----------



## powerplay

Righto, gotta ask how much of a discount you got, assuming you didn't actually pay the full asking price  :lol:

What is the full spec of what's on your car, did you get to test drive it, or another first, or did you decide to have it regardless?


----------



## RockKramer

datamonkey said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but I thought this was a forum about TT's comprising people who liked them
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be forgiven for thinking that but it's mostly the opposite with people repeating how s*it the RS is... lol
> 
> Looks great in red btw
Click to expand...

Don't exaggerate fella... I don't think in any of the 200+ pages you'll find one comment saying the TT RS is shit or a bad car.


----------



## RockKramer

Black Panther said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the people saying it's shit have driven one or even seen one ?
> 
> 
> 
> You people are not buying this crap are you? Koimig go do one!!
Click to expand...

Jeez!!! Where did that come from? Totally uncalled for.


----------



## MissBoobs

Koimlg said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you drive round in a 65k TT says you are definitely not boring
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Hey sexy guys and girls 

Pick my rs up tomorrow, cannot wait, need a sexy man to show me the ropes!! :roll:

Koi, if your available I could swing the other way too


----------



## ZephyR2

RockKramer said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but I thought this was a forum about TT's comprising people who liked them
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be forgiven for thinking that but it's mostly the opposite with people repeating how s*it the RS is... lol
> 
> Looks great in red btw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't exaggerate fella... I don't think in any of the 200+ pages you'll find one comment saying the TT RS is shit or a bad car.
Click to expand...

Apart from the wheels. 

@Koimlg


Koimlg said:


> Actually I think its more like something I am not getting. Why do people think I am some impostor? I was just on the web and noticed the forum so thought I would have a chat. It is a little hostile in places me thinks. Just trying to work out why....


There's always been a few on here who have pumped up egos and are overly self-opinionated. I think the thought of someone - and a woman at that !  - having had the money, courage or good fortune to be able to buy a RS before them has rattled their cages. Especially as the way things are going they may never get their hands on a new TT RS. 
Some people call it .... envy.


----------



## moro anis

Nice to see you back on the forum Mr Rock


----------



## Koimlg

MissBoobs said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you drive round in a 65k TT says you are definitely not boring
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey sexy guys and girls
> 
> Pick my rs up tomorrow, cannot wait, need a sexy man to show me the ropes!! :roll:
> 
> Koi, if your available I could swing the other way too
Click to expand...

Ha Ha!
Roadsters have different standard specs. There were 4 options A B C D for both. Red calipers not available on the coupe sadly. Looks very nice. You will be amazed it is the coolest thing to drive ...


----------



## Shug750S

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Latest rumour on German TT forum. Don't shoot the messenger and not sure I believe this one, but it is interesting and has some circumstantial evidence.
> 
> All Audi 5-cylinder products are to be withdrawn from sale by the end of this month (although December 15th has also been mentioned). This includes the TTRS and the RSQ3. The RSQ3 is no longer available on the configurator (http://www.uk.audi.com/uk/web/en/models/q3/rs-q3.html) and you can only buy pre-built units from dealer stock in the UK and Germany. No reason given other than both engines use the same banned refrigerant which needs to be withdrawn from sale by year end.
> 
> There will be no 5-cylinder product available until at least BW24 (June 2017) and even then there is no information that will be the TT RS. Rumour suggests it will only be the RS 3 Saloon with the 'fixed' 5pot at that stage. Rumour also states this will be the last 5 cylinder from Audi.
> 
> As I said above and stress again, this is a German rumour on a forum and *there is no evidence* other than circumstantial incidents like the continued information on the refrigerant and the withdrawal of the RSQ3. I hope this is not true.


If the above is true, gonna be a few disappointed people on here when they trade their mk3 RS in. Dealer will be looking at them, sucking teeth and offering stupidly low trade-in price due to the non-complaint refrigerant.

Can't see the dealers offering the same for RS's with the bad stuff as they would for a newer one that's up to spec (assuming Audi ever make any)


----------



## Koimlg

[
There's always been a few on here who have pumped up egos and are overly self-opinionated. I think the thought of someone - and a woman at that !  - having had the money, courage or good fortune to be able to buy a RS before them has rattled their cages. Especially as the way things are going they may never get their hands on a new TT RS. 
Some people call it .... envy.[/quote]

No good fortune just hard work and saved money over period of time. Had an RS3 beforehand and sold in August


----------



## Koimlg

Shug750S said:


> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest rumour on German TT forum. Don't shoot the messenger and not sure I believe this one, but it is interesting and has some circumstantial evidence.
> 
> All Audi 5-cylinder products are to be withdrawn from sale by the end of this month (although December 15th has also been mentioned). This includes the TTRS and the RSQ3. The RSQ3 is no longer available on the configurator (http://www.uk.audi.com/uk/web/en/models/q3/rs-q3.html) and you can only buy pre-built units from dealer stock in the UK and Germany. No reason given other than both engines use the same banned refrigerant which needs to be withdrawn from sale by year end.
> 
> There will be no 5-cylinder product available until at least BW24 (June 2017) and even then there is no information that will be the TT RS. Rumour suggests it will only be the RS 3 Saloon with the 'fixed' 5pot at that stage. Rumour also states this will be the last 5 cylinder from Audi.
> 
> As I said above and stress again, this is a German rumour on a forum and *there is no evidence* other than circumstantial incidents like the continued information on the refrigerant and the withdrawal of the RSQ3. I hope this is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> If the above is true, gonna be a few disappointed people on here when they trade their mk3 RS in. Dealer will be looking at them, sucking teeth and offering stupidly low trade-in price due to the non-complaint refrigerant.
> 
> Can't see the dealers offering the same for RS's with the bad stuff as they would for a newer one that's up to spec (assuming Audi ever make any)
Click to expand...

Alternatively, the car becomes so sought after that it holds its value extremely well


----------



## leopard

MissBoobs said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you drive round in a 65k TT says you are definitely not boring
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey sexy guys and girls
> 
> Pick my rs up tomorrow, cannot wait, need a sexy man to show me the ropes!! :roll:
> 
> Koi, if your available I could swing the other way too
Click to expand...

Hello MissBoobs


----------



## Toshiba

I'm so confused right now, I'm not sure who's digging who about what anymore... 
Pretty sure most on the board could have gone and got an RS if they'd have wanted to.

But that fact is they didn't..or haven't so far for what ever reasons and thats the top and bottom of it.
I'm thinking 500 before the order book opens.


----------



## powerplay

Of course by 500 you mean the year 2500 :lol:


----------



## MissBoobs

Well hello there Leopard you cute pussy cat, coming out to play? :lol:


----------



## Black Panther

RockKramer said:


> Black Panther said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the people saying it's shit have driven one or even seen one ?
> 
> 
> 
> You people are not buying this crap are you? Koimig go do one!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jeez!!! Where did that come from? Totally uncalled for.
Click to expand...

Hey Rock, If I wish to make a comment that is my right, and if you do not like it then that is tough.

Hey Leopard, take it your a boobs man eh


----------



## Reasty

This thread has got weirder by the minute this evening :lol:


----------



## tt3600

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Latest rumour on German TT forum. Don't shoot the messenger and not sure I believe this one, but it is interesting and has some circumstantial evidence.


Why would Audi go to the trouble to spend money overhauling the engine to only allow it to be sold in one model in future?

Doesn't make sense.

What makes me laugh is there are genuine buyers on this forum waiting for Audi to let us buy the damn thing [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tt3600

Audi Matrix OLED tail-lights - detail look


----------



## leopard

MissBoobs said:


> Well hello there Leopard you cute pussy cat, coming out to play? :lol:


Sure am,you can tickle my pickle Miss Boobs










:lol:


----------



## leopard

Black Panther said:


> Hey Leopard, take it your a boobs man eh


Yep,you can't go wrong with a nice rack


----------



## Multijfj

Does anyone know of a TTRS enthusiast forum by any chance ? I came here for that, but turns out this thread is 80% bullshit now. We need pictures of cars, reviews of test drives, news of deals etc not "my dick is bigger than yours" "my 2.0 TDI is better than TTRS" etc. Just enthusiasm for the car would be good


----------



## tt3600

Apparently 0-100 in 8 seconds for a certain car 2 second faster than the other 2 :wink:


----------



## Koimlg

tt3600 said:


> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest rumour on German TT forum. Don't shoot the messenger and not sure I believe this one, but it is interesting and has some circumstantial evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Audi go to the trouble to spend money overhauling the engine to only allow it to be sold in one model in future?
> 
> Doesn't make sense.
> 
> What makes me laugh is there are genuine buyers on this forum waiting for Audi to let us buy the damn thing [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

I agree quite sure there will be more made, unless for some mad reason they decide that the market is in the US for the RS3 saloon. If Audi think they can sell them they will make more TTRS unless something restricts them


----------



## tt3600




----------



## Koimlg

tt3600 said:


> Apparently 0-100 in 8 seconds for a certain car :wink:


It's a baby. Thinking of carpeting my garage to keep her toes warm. She is called Helen BTW (it's a girl thing). Think I have given my review of the TTRS earlier. Stunning...


----------



## 4433allanr

Looks like it's worth a read.


----------



## Koimlg

tt3600 said:


>


That's just plain mad....Haven't tested launch control yet 8)


----------



## Reasty

Helen?! you can't just call it Helen,you should call it miss Helen or miss Helena then it's more like your naming after a ww2 fighter which sounds and is way cooler :lol:


----------



## powerplay

Koimlg said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just plain mad....Haven't tested launch control yet 8)
Click to expand...

underrated... Even with a heavy iron block


----------



## tt3600

Just reading the EVO test vs the Cayman and M2:

_"the RS resists understeer to an astonishing extent".
_
_"It's the best and most enjoyable TT i've ever driven" says Prosser. "So much better than an RS3 - it actually feels light and alert and agile"._

Very pleased to read that.

I won't mention the lap time but colour me surprised.


----------



## powerplay




----------



## tt3600

First time driving a car perhaps? Holy crap.


----------



## tt3600

TT-RS has a Focus RS style drift mode apparently according to Dan Prosser EVO magazine.

https://twitter.com/TheDanProsser/statu ... 8192304128

Be prepared to be surprised with the excellent Evo test against the Cayman and M2.

Now l badly want this car!


----------



## sherry13

I've come back from a drinks party in Covent Garden to... I'm not sure what?!

Welcome Michelle, i saw the colour you have chosen on a Roadster recently and it was even nicer than the Ara Blue, which had been my favourite.

I'm trying to get a few new pics together for Forum users, but there are not that many differing UK specs as we know.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shug750S

tt3600 said:


> First time driving a car perhaps? Holy crap.


Also showing as the 2018 TT RS on his clip... strange...

Enthusiasm exceeding ability on some of the corners.


----------



## RobRain

Shug750S said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time driving a car perhaps? Holy crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Also showing as the 2018 TT RS on his clip... strange...
> 
> Enthusiasm exceeding ability on some of the corners.
Click to expand...

American habit of putting next year on this year's model. Since they don't get it until 2017, it's a 2018.

I was more "impressed" with his manual gear work - stick it in second and forget about it was his motto and light up the red line as much as possible.


----------



## powerplay

So I'm reading more and more about the new 2.5 having overheating issues and all newly RS3 sedans are being held.

Thinking the smart move is definitely to wait on a factory order when hopefully this possible issue will be addressed. Last thing I'd want would be to buy a dealer-spec car only to find it's slower than my current TT and can't be mapped


----------



## RobRain

powerplay said:


> So I'm reading more and more about the new 2.5 having overheating issues and all newly RS3 sedans are being held.
> 
> Thinking the smart move is definitely to wait on a factory order when hopefully this possible issue will be addressed. Last thing I'd want would be to buy a dealer-spec car only to find it's slower than my current TT and can't be mapped


Any references? All the "2.5 overheat" issues I've seen have been with the TDI. Not saying you're wrong - want to read about this if it is an issue. Ta.


----------



## powerplay

RobRain said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm reading more and more about the new 2.5 having overheating issues and all newly RS3 sedans are being held.
> 
> Thinking the smart move is definitely to wait on a factory order when hopefully this possible issue will be addressed. Last thing I'd want would be to buy a dealer-spec car only to find it's slower than my current TT and can't be mapped
> 
> 
> 
> Any references? All the "2.5 overheat" issues I've seen have been with the TDI. Not saying you're wrong - want to read about this if it is an issue. Ta.
Click to expand...

Nothing concrete just comments being made in various Facebook groups on the subject. Hopefully it's miss-placed information, but it does worryingly correlate with the lack of movement on something that should be selling to eager buyers ready to part with their cash :?


----------



## mikef4uk

powerplay said:


> So I'm reading more and more about the new 2.5 having overheating issues and all newly RS3 sedans are being held.
> 
> Thinking the smart move is definitely to wait on a factory order when hopefully this possible issue will be addressed. Last thing I'd want would be to buy a dealer-spec car only to find it's slower than my current TT and can't be mapped


Interesting, I know the original TTRS had the normal radiator and an additional two smaller ones, after rebuilding one I also know the water pump on the original motor is quite small, we have one in a 4WD Golf mk2


----------



## powerplay

mikef4uk said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm reading more and more about the new 2.5 having overheating issues and all newly RS3 sedans are being held.
> 
> Thinking the smart move is definitely to wait on a factory order when hopefully this possible issue will be addressed. Last thing I'd want would be to buy a dealer-spec car only to find it's slower than my current TT and can't be mapped
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I know the original TTRS had the normal radiator and an additional two smaller ones, after rebuilding one I also know the water pump on the original motor is quite small, we have one in a 4WD Golf mk2
Click to expand...

How cool. Bet that's hard work for that poor little Golf's front suspension :lol:


----------



## Real Thing

I've decided to bite the Bullet just moved my Deposit across to Dealers Stock Car not far off the Spec I would have ordered but got nearly everything I wanted + a little bit more (although no mag ride) Couldn't get a penny off but less the VAT at least I'll get change from £49K
Daytona Grey with Ally pack, 20" Silver Alloys, Comfort and Sound Pack, Sports Exhaust, Privacy Glass and a few other bits
Will probably collect near Christmas


----------



## powerplay

Real Thing said:


> I've decided to bite the Bullet just moved my Deposit across to Dealers Stock Car not far off the Spec I would have ordered but got nearly everything I wanted + a little bit more (although no mag ride) Couldn't get a penny off but less the VAT at least I'll get change from £49K
> Daytona Grey with Ally pack, 20" Silver Alloys, Comfort and Sound Pack, Sports Exhaust, Privacy Glass and a few other bits
> Will probably collect near Christmas


Very nice. Do the other bits include a £1,600 option you'll never have need of? :lol:


----------



## datamonkey

Real Thing said:


> I've decided to bite the Bullet just moved my Deposit across to Dealers Stock Car not far off the Spec I would have ordered but got nearly everything I wanted + a little bit more (although no mag ride) Couldn't get a penny off but less the VAT at least I'll get change from £49K
> Daytona Grey with Ally pack, 20" Silver Alloys, Comfort and Sound Pack, Sports Exhaust, Privacy Glass and a few other bits
> Will probably collect near Christmas


Congrats man, that's a nice little Xmas pressie to yourself! 

Post some pics as soon as you can 8)


----------



## Real Thing

powerplay said:


> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided to bite the Bullet just moved my Deposit across to Dealers Stock Car not far off the Spec I would have ordered but got nearly everything I wanted + a little bit more (although no mag ride) Couldn't get a penny off but less the VAT at least I'll get change from £49K
> Daytona Grey with Ally pack, 20" Silver Alloys, Comfort and Sound Pack, Sports Exhaust, Privacy Glass and a few other bits
> Will probably collect near Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. Do the other bits include a £1,600 option you'll never have need of? :lol:
Click to expand...

That's the one option I just wasn't willing to pay for So finder a Car without out that option proved very difficult.


----------



## Cobstar

tt3600 said:


> TT-RS has a Focus RS style drift mode apparently according to Dan Prosser EVO magazine.
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheDanProsser/statu ... 8192304128
> 
> Be prepared to be surprised with the excellent Evo test against the Cayman and M2.
> 
> Now l badly want this car!


Me too. Just need the money - and the brave first adopters to iron out any initial snags.


----------



## Cobstar

tt3600 said:


> First time driving a car perhaps? Holy c**p.


Have to say I was thinking similar thoughts. No preparation for bends whatsoever - lucky he was driving a sure footed quattro Audi and got away with it. Many other "sporty" cars would have responded appropriate and spat him out.


----------



## Cobstar

Real Thing said:


> I've decided to bite the Bullet just moved my Deposit across to Dealers Stock Car not far off the Spec I would have ordered but got nearly everything I wanted + a little bit more (although no mag ride) Couldn't get a penny off but less the VAT at least I'll get change from £49K
> Daytona Grey with Ally pack, 20" Silver Alloys, Comfort and Sound Pack, Sports Exhaust, Privacy Glass and a few other bits
> Will probably collect near Christmas


Already responded to your post on the RS3OC Forum - so apologies for repeating the post almost verbatim here.

Good for you - enjoy your new car. Really looking forward to photos and ongoing reports from someone keen to buy the TT RS who is already an Audi enthusiast.

Hopefully one day there will be a Mark 3 based TT RS on my drive. But for now there's a very lovely car on my drive that scratches another itch and better meets current lifestyle needs. I shall continue to live vicariously through reports and photos from those living the dream now.


----------



## leopard

tt3600 said:


> TT-RS has a Focus RS style drift mode apparently according to Dan Prosser EVO magazine.
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheDanProsser/statu ... 8192304128
> 
> Be prepared to be surprised with the excellent Evo test against the Cayman and M2.
> 
> Now l badly want this car!


I went out and got the magazine today.Didn't realise it was the January issue,as they were hidden behind the Dec's in Smiths.

Looks like a good read but haven't read a word of it yet though.


----------



## Koimlg

Reasty said:


> Helen?! you can't just call it Helen,you should call it miss Helen or miss Helena then it's more like your naming after a ww2 fighter which sounds and is way cooler :lol:


Ha ha. OK may be Miss Helen. It's basically Hell on wheels..hence Helen for short


----------



## tt3600

I like Sam's channel.

Go check his video out.

*Seen Through Glass : Audi TT-RS: The £60,000 Supercar?
*


----------



## Toshiba

Clueless... it's like an R8 inside... yeah, right.. :roll:
Same logo on the wheel maybe.


----------



## mikef4uk

Toshiba said:


> Clueless... it's like an R8 inside... yeah, right.. :roll:


He is actually correct, it's got two front seats and a steering wheel, what else could be different :lol:

He also intermated the TT was below him, ''Oh f*****g really?''

I do get a little cheesed off with these you tubers


----------



## Reasty

mikef4uk said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clueless... it's like an R8 inside... yeah, right.. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> He is actually correct, it's got two front seats and a steering wheel, what else could be different :lol:
> 
> He also intermated the TT was below him, ''Oh f*****g really?''
> 
> I do get a little cheesed off with these you tubers
Click to expand...

I found that bit abit weird aswell when he said it's abit "behind me" ok mate don't get one then and then ull be behind me...!


----------



## Cobstar

Thank you for sharing tt3600. I like the Seen Through Glass videos too - he's obviously a car enthusiast, has an opinion and doesn't take himself too seriously. I enjoyed his F-Pace review too. It's nice to see video of the car driven on UK roads in the type of test drive situation most of us get.

Tony didn't seem to be doing a very good job of selling the car :lol:

Interestingly when you look on the Gravelwood website that car has Hankook Ventus S1 Evo2 tyres on. Are those what are being supplied from the factory now? There's also a rather nice looking RS3 on the website - in close to the spec I was looking at before I decided to look for a more sensible car for now but looking rather pricey.


----------



## leopard

....it's also being advertised with having only covered 500 miles so this video is the definitive reason as to why you don't buy a demonstrator.


----------



## Cobstar

leopard said:


> ....it's also being advertised with having only covered 500 miles so this video is the definitive reason as to why you don't buy a demonstrator.


With you on that one - for both the RS3 and TT RS, I personally wouldn't be in the market for a demonstrator that had been ragged repeatedly from cold. And probably had "launch control" used on every test drive.


----------



## Cobstar

Koimlg said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Helen?! you can't just call it Helen,you should call it miss Helen or miss Helena then it's more like your naming after a ww2 fighter which sounds and is way cooler :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha. OK may be Miss Helen. It's basically Hell on wheels..hence Helen for short
Click to expand...

I do like cars that can be a bit of a hooligan when you're in the mood. Sounds like the Mark 3 TT RS has some of the traits of the original Audi RS. "I Predict a Riot" was the perfect song for the RS2 I used to own.


----------



## RobRain

Cobstar said:


> ...
> Interestingly when you look on the Gravelwood website that car has Hankook Ventus S1 Evo2 tyres on. Are those what are being supplied from the factory now? ...


My test car was on the Hankook S1 Evo2 tyres as well.


----------



## 4433allanr

He's more of a tube than a tuber. Not my cup of tea, I couldn't stop wondering why Elvis Costello is now selling cars!

I've spent a lot of time defending my choice of a black TT but I am underwhelmed but this one, maybe it's the wheels. Maybe it's because it's covered in November road grime, just didn't look special enough.


----------



## Reasty

4433allanr said:


> He's more of a tube than a tuber. Not my cup of tea, I couldn't stop wondering why Elvis Costello is now selling cars!
> 
> I've spent a lot of time defending my choice of a black TT but I am underwhelmed but this one, maybe it's the wheels. Maybe it's because it's covered in November road grime, just didn't look special enough.


You shouldn't feel you need to defend your choice of buying a TT,most of the morons that make stupid comments about them either can't afford one or have never driven one :wink:


----------



## sherry13

Seen Through Glaaaaass started his channel when he was driving a mark 2 TTS. His early videos are of him zooming about in it, having fun and basically enjoying what was probably a step-up for him in terms of affordability/performance for his age at that time. Then I think he got a 4C and his channel exploded. Then an F-Type and now I have not really seen any of his videos for a while. I guess he could have done a "homecoming" video being back in a TT again, but it sounds like he went for a more arrogant route?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba

But many that have are also making comments - or are indeed existing TT owners, does that make them morons too?
Pretty sure he said he had owned one.

And the afford comment? PCPs are cheap.


----------



## 4433allanr

Sorry, I've defended my choice of black, not my choice of having a TT. The one he's testing just doesn't look special. IMO


----------



## Real Thing

RobRain said:


> Cobstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Interestingly when you look on the Gravelwood website that car has Hankook Ventus S1 Evo2 tyres on. Are those what are being supplied from the factory now? ...
> 
> 
> 
> My test car was on the Hankook S1 Evo2 tyres as well.
Click to expand...

Think Cars with 19" Wheels are on Hankook's whereas the 20" Wheels seem to have Pirelli's


----------



## RobRain

Real Thing said:


> RobRain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cobstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Interestingly when you look on the Gravelwood website that car has Hankook Ventus S1 Evo2 tyres on. Are those what are being supplied from the factory now? ...
> 
> 
> 
> My test car was on the Hankook S1 Evo2 tyres as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think Cars with 19" Wheels are on Hankook's whereas the 20" Wheels seem to have Pirelli's
Click to expand...

Could be, mine was on 19s.


----------



## Dash

I can't see much truth in these rumours of cancelling and what not. Even if there are supply issues with the 2.5l, they're not going to turn down orders when they can supply the vehicle. The car is clearly production ready, as people are buying them, there's nothing majorly wrong with them.

And whilst there could be a legislation change that requires a change of part (that's hard to get), that would only affect the area of that legislation, e.g. the EU. It wouldn't stop them from selling to other markets, and you can guarantee that if they were geared to make the cars they'd be selling the in the states whilst whatever refinements need to be made went on in parallel.

I think the most logical cause has to be something that is impacting the production 2.5l engine (do we know if any other non-5cyl are being delayed, e.g. other RS models?) - and given that the whole of VAG is having supplier issues, Occam's razor sounds awfully fitting here.



Multijfj said:


> Does anyone know of a TTRS enthusiast forum by any chance ? I came here for that, but turns out this thread is 80% bullshit now. We need pictures of cars, reviews of test drives, news of deals etc not "my dick is bigger than yours" "my 2.0 TDI is better than TTRS" etc. Just enthusiasm for the car would be good


Try Facebook, there is a good bunch of international RS owners on there.


----------



## sherry13

Interesting that the front diffuser/splitter thing is body coloured with the black pack, but silver with the silver pack. Well, as interesting as these things can get.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13

Subtle differences. Interesting that the front diffuser/splitter thing at the bottom of the front end is body coloured with the black pack, but silver with the silver pack. Well, as interesting as these things can get.

The silver pack also gets you a visible perimeter around the grill - the black pack doesn't for obvious reasons. 









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kmpowell

An Ara Blue (with all pack and rotors) coupe was wheeled into the downstairs of Audi City London yesterday morning, replacing the previously mentioned Nardo roadster which sold a few days after arriving.


----------



## Piker Mark

RobRain said:


> Cobstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Interestingly when you look on the Gravelwood website that car has Hankook Ventus S1 Evo2 tyres on. Are those what are being supplied from the factory now? ...
> 
> 
> 
> My test car was on the Hankook S1 Evo2 tyres as well.
Click to expand...

Yep, the one I drove with 19" rims had Hankooks on it. So you buy a 60k performance car and it's got budget tyres. How's that work? The 20" on the Roadster they had - Pirelli on those...

My TTS came with them too. I have not been too impressed... VERY noisy and not the greatest in wet conditions. Wearing slowly, which is good and bad - as I want to change them for some decent tyres!


----------



## Blade_76

What a painful video to watch, how does that guy sell any cars when he clearly has no idea about them? Oh yes, to people with more money than sense like the guy driving it...

£60k, supercar? No, the TT really isn't in that bracket. R8 interior? Deary me... :lol:

I would rather spend £60k on a second hand R8, that will keep its value. Give it two years and the MkIII RS owners will be offered sub £30k trade in.


----------



## Multijfj

sherry13 said:


> Subtle differences. Interesting that the front diffuser/splitter thing at the bottom of the front end is body coloured with the black pack, but silver with the silver pack. Well, as interesting as these things can get.
> 
> The silver pack also gets you a visible perimeter around the grill - the black pack doesn't for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I honestly think that the body coloured splitter on the black pack is an error


----------



## powerplay

Multijfj said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subtle differences. Interesting that the front diffuser/splitter thing at the bottom of the front end is body coloured with the black pack, but silver with the silver pack. Well, as interesting as these things can get.
> 
> The silver pack also gets you a visible perimeter around the grill - the black pack doesn't for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly think that the body coloured splitter on the black pack is an error
Click to expand...

No, it's by design. What you see is exactly as described in the brochure for the 5L2 and 5L3 options. With the black pack you get door mirrors instead of front splitter and vice-versa.


----------



## sherry13

Blade_76 said:


> What a painful video to watch, how does that guy sell any cars when he clearly has no idea about them? Oh yes, to people with more money than sense like the guy driving it...
> 
> £60k, supercar? No, the TT really isn't in that bracket. R8 interior? Deary me... :lol:
> 
> I would rather spend £60k on a second hand R8, that will keep its value. Give it two years and the MkIII RS owners will be offered sub £30k trade in.


He doesn't sell cars.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TTRS Taff

Just had a call from my local dealer which is Cardiff and the TTRS will not be available to order at any time in the future and was told that the cars which have been made now for the UK and available to buy will be the only ones ever built for the UK.

It's been officially built as a limited edition car and no more will ever be made.

Good move Audi, you've just lost a £60,000 order from me.

Nearly ever dealer seems to have a blue one one for the coupe, which is a Colour I don't want.


----------



## Toshiba

Lol, yeah right.
Was it followed by him begging you to buy the showroom car :lol:


----------



## datamonkey

TTRS Taff said:


> Just had a call from my local dealer which is Cardiff and the TTRS will not be available to order at any time in the future and was told that the cars which have been made now for the UK and available to buy will be the only ones ever built for the UK.
> 
> It's been officially built as a limited edition car and no more will ever be made.
> 
> Good move Audi, you've just lost a £60,000 order from me.
> 
> Nearly ever dealer seems to have a blue one one for the coupe, which is a Colour I don't want.


I'd take his words with a rather large bucket of salt if I were you mate... Fear of loss sales tactic in full effect...


----------



## TTRS Taff

Well he dud tell me it would be even more exclusive if i buy one of the stock cars as there will never be any more to buy. To be honest I'm done with Cardiff Audi anyway, that's another story, but I will be buying it from Audi Swansea if it becomes available... ever lol


----------



## TTRS Taff

Well the fact no one else has been told this I'm guessing it is just a ploy to get me to buy one of the 12 still available.


----------



## Shug750S

TTRS Taff said:


> Just had a call from my local dealer which is Cardiff and the TTRS will not be available to order at any time in the future and was told that the cars which have been made now for the UK and available to buy will be the only ones ever built for the UK.
> 
> It's been officially built as a limited edition car and no more will ever be made.


Can you send me the salesman's number? I'd like to place a bet of a few thousand that i can order one in a few months. Do you reckon he'll take the bet?


----------



## Multijfj

I've had it confirmed that the cars can now be ordered through Audi's order platform and spec'd, but the factories are not accepting the orders until January. Then it will be produced. This bullshit about emissions etc is a load of shit. Audi have not developed this TTRS to sell about 1000 units worldwide, it's a joke. They've spent more putting it out to journalists etc. and advertising it than its worth.

They will be made to order in 2017


----------



## leopard

TTRS Taff said:


> Just had a call from my local dealer which is Cardiff and the TTRS will not be available to order at any time in the future and was told that the cars which have been made now for the UK and available to buy will be the only ones ever built for the UK.
> 
> It's been officially built as a limited edition car and no more will ever be made.
> 
> Good move Audi, you've just lost a £60,000 order from me.
> 
> Nearly ever dealer seems to have a blue one one for the coupe, which is a Colour I don't want.


I think you should congratulate yourself that you've been saved lol.

If no more are ever made I'd hate to think what it's like for spares and repairs in the future...potential lemon ?


----------



## 4433allanr

Nice.


----------



## R_TTS

The Quaro ones are definitely limited edition.


----------



## Cobstar

sherry13 said:


> Subtle differences. Interesting that the front diffuser/splitter thing at the bottom of the front end is body coloured with the black pack, but silver with the silver pack. Well, as interesting as these things can get.
> 
> The silver pack also gets you a visible perimeter around the grill - the black pack doesn't for obvious reasons.


Curious - I wonder why. I know I've said it before but I do hope Audi will offer the black grill surround on a standard car without black or ali packs.

Really liked the look of the yellow TT RS you found earlier in the week. Chances of getting that colour past the joint holder of the car buying purse strings are slim to non-existent. Though I did buy a Valencia Orange 1 series - second hand the fantastic spec was the clincher.


----------



## Cobstar

R_TTS said:


> The Quaro ones are definitely limited edition.


ROFL. And shame on an Audi dealer not using a lower case 'q'.


----------



## 4433allanr

The clue was that it's written in big letters on the front!


----------



## TerryCTR

Sat in a dayonta grey convertible in the local stealers today. Felt like quite a nice place to be in comparison to my M235i. I then sat inside an S line TT and the base seats which didn't offer as much support in comparison and the seating position didn't feel as low down.

Typical that there was no TTS for me to view/test as that's what I'm most interested in


----------



## sherry13

Slight variation on my earlier post. The red one is the same car, but this Ara has the black pack, too. But different wheels.. Pic by AudiSpotted on Insta.










A reminder of the earlier post.










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Reasty

TerryCTR said:


> Sat in a dayonta grey convertible in the local stealers today. Felt like quite a nice place to be in comparison to my M235i. I then sat inside an S line TT and the base seats which didn't offer as much support in comparison and the seating position didn't feel as low down.
> 
> Typical that there was no TTS for me to view/test as that's what I'm most interested in


I feel your pain,I had to order my TTS having not driven one as every time I arranged a test drive my local garage had to arrange for the car in to be bought over and every time someone bought it before I had a chance to have a drive of it! :lol: 
Loads of the other models but no TTS's


----------



## Reasty

I think the black looks way better than the silver,best scenario would be black TTrs with black pack so the whole lot is just black or nardo and black pack as a second


----------



## TerryCTR

Reasty said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sat in a dayonta grey convertible in the local stealers today. Felt like quite a nice place to be in comparison to my M235i. I then sat inside an S line TT and the base seats which didn't offer as much support in comparison and the seating position didn't feel as low down.
> 
> Typical that there was no TTS for me to view/test as that's what I'm most interested in
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain,I had to order my TTS having not driven one as every time I arranged a test drive my local garage had to arrange for the car in to be bought over and every time someone bought it before I had a chance to have a drive of it! :lol:
> Loads of the other models but no TTS's
Click to expand...

Yeah same here mate, I planned to test one in Perth Audi this weekend but it sold yesterday


----------



## Blade_76

sherry13 said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a painful video to watch, how does that guy sell any cars when he clearly has no idea about them? Oh yes, to people with more money than sense like the guy driving it...
> 
> £60k, supercar? No, the TT really isn't in that bracket. R8 interior? Deary me... :lol:
> 
> I would rather spend £60k on a second hand R8, that will keep its value. Give it two years and the MkIII RS owners will be offered sub £30k trade in.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't sell cars.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

The passenger? I'm sure he is


----------



## blaird03

Also ordered a TTS without a test drive...a manual, which is even rarer here in Scotland than sunshine !!


----------



## mikef4uk

TTRS Taff said:


> Just had a call from my local dealer which is Cardiff and the TTRS will not be available to order at any time in the future and was told that the cars which have been made now for the UK and available to buy will be the only ones ever built for the UK.
> 
> It's been officially built as a limited edition car and no more will ever be made.
> 
> Good move Audi, you've just lost a £60,000 order from me.
> 
> Nearly ever dealer seems to have a blue one one for the coupe, which is a Colour I don't want.


Yeah right! Audi spend millions developing the TTRS to sell a slack handful, that's business sense


----------



## Dano28

tt3600 said:


> TT-RS has a Focus RS style drift mode apparently according to Dan Prosser EVO magazine.
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheDanProsser/statu ... 8192304128
> 
> Be prepared to be surprised with the excellent Evo test against the Cayman and M2.
> 
> Now l badly want this car!


It must have the same S"@&e Bridgestone tires as mine regular occurrence in any conditions where there is moisture on the road or in the air and power applied with any angle of steering = four wheel drifting whether intended or not


----------



## powerplay

I popped into my local dealer again today just to see if they had any info on placing orders yet.

There is no facility to place any orders as yet, at least with my local dealer, but they were sure I would be able to come January, but delivery would certainly be more towards the summer.

They have a Daytona coupe arriving in the next few weeks which I'm keen to see, but according to their system it's coming with silver wheels and silver bits, so that's not so good. But it doesn't have the ridiculous 1600 quid top speed option, which is good!

Their 65k white showroom RS has also recently sold too. Someone out there with more money than sense  lol


----------



## Toshiba

mikef4uk said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a call from my local dealer which is Cardiff and the TTRS will not be available to order at any time in the future and was told that the cars which have been made now for the UK and available to buy will be the only ones ever built for the UK.
> 
> It's been officially built as a limited edition car and no more will ever be made.
> 
> Good move Audi, you've just lost a £60,000 order from me.
> 
> Nearly ever dealer seems to have a blue one one for the coupe, which is a Colour I don't want.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right! Audi spend millions developing the TTRS to sell a slack handful, that's business sense
Click to expand...

Millions, well more like 100s. the RS division are hardly involved in the TT. :lol: 
Its a badge, bumpers and a remapped engine thats it! (unless you are counting the power screen form the R8.)


----------



## sherry13

Reasty said:


> Typical that there was no TTS for me to view/test as that's what I'm most interested in


[/quote]

FYI Watford Audi has a TTS and a TTRS side by side at the moment. A preview is here:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BNkDeB6gxkJ/

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tt3600

sherry13 said:


> FYI Watford Audi has a TTS and a TTRS side by side at the moment. A preview is here:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BNkDeB6gxkJ/


What do you think of the Ara blue in the flesh Sherry? Is it lighter than expected as the photo's make it look darker.


----------



## Koimlg

Multijfj said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subtle differences. Interesting that the front diffuser/splitter thing at the bottom of the front end is body coloured with the black pack, but silver with the silver pack. Well, as interesting as these things can get.
> 
> The silver pack also gets you a visible perimeter around the grill - the black pack doesn't for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly think that the body coloured splitter on the black pack is an error
Click to expand...

No its correct, my one is the same


----------



## Koimlg

powerplay said:


> Multijfj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subtle differences. Interesting that the front diffuser/splitter thing at the bottom of the front end is body coloured with the black pack, but silver with the silver pack. Well, as interesting as these things can get.
> 
> The silver pack also gets you a visible perimeter around the grill - the black pack doesn't for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly think that the body coloured splitter on the black pack is an error
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's by design. What you see is exactly as described in the brochure for the 5L2 and 5L3 options. With the black pack you get door mirrors instead of front splitter and vice-versa.
Click to expand...

Door mirrors even with black pack are aluminium style as standard unless you buy the crazy price carbon mirrors, which are madly on my car


----------



## Koimlg

powerplay said:


> I popped into my local dealer again today just to see if they had any info on placing orders yet.
> 
> There is no facility to place any orders as yet, at least with my local dealer, but they were sure I would be able to come January, but delivery would certainly be more towards the summer.
> 
> They have a Daytona coupe arriving in the next few weeks which I'm keen to see, but according to their system it's coming with silver wheels and silver bits, so that's not so good. But it doesn't have the ridiculous 1600 quid top speed option, which is good!
> 
> Their 65k white showroom RS has also recently sold too. Someone out there with more money than sense  lol


Why do you think it is stupid to buy a £65k TTRS?. Mine cost £65,800. It is fantastic car I love it. I had the money saved over several years and I don't regret it one bit. Disappointing that you feel you need to ridicule my decision. Wish I could understand some people's perspective on this forum :?


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

Door mirrors even with black pack are aluminium style as standard unless you buy the crazy price carbon mirrors, which are madly on my car[/quote]

IIRC aluminium mirrors were always a feature on the RS cars like the oval tail pipes. They were on my RS6 too


----------



## Koimlg

Ianstewartshouse said:


> Door mirrors even with black pack are aluminium style as standard unless you buy the crazy price carbon mirrors, which are madly on my car


IIRC aluminium mirrors were always a feature on the RS cars like the oval tail pipes. They were on my RS6 too[/quote]

Indeed ! You have to spec carbon mirrors to get black


----------



## Reasty

Koimlg said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I popped into my local dealer again today just to see if they had any info on placing orders yet.
> 
> There is no facility to place any orders as yet, at least with my local dealer, but they were sure I would be able to come January, but delivery would certainly be more towards the summer.
> 
> They have a Daytona coupe arriving in the next few weeks which I'm keen to see, but according to their system it's coming with silver wheels and silver bits, so that's not so good. But it doesn't have the ridiculous 1600 quid top speed option, which is good!
> 
> Their 65k white showroom RS has also recently sold too. Someone out there with more money than sense  lol
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think it is stupid to buy a £65k TTRS?. Mine cost £65,800. It is fantastic car I love it. I had the money saved over several years and I don't regret it one bit. Disappointing that you feel you need to ridicule my decision. Wish I could understand some people's perspective on this forum :?
Click to expand...

At the end of the day that's all they are...other people's opinions and perspectives,you shouldn't take it to heart,if your rs puts a smile on your face and makes you feel good then that is all that matters and proves it was worth every penny,just enjoy it    8)


----------



## Gulliver

This poster seems to regularly put down anyone or any car that does not match up to his perceived high position in life, all rather sad and pathetic really. 

I suspect some on here may also be able to afford an R8 or maybe they choose to have a nice house or holidays etc etc., I had to save hard to get my lowly TTS and I love it, just wish I could afford a TTRS, all those prospective TTRS buyers out there should just ignore him


----------



## Cobstar

Reasty said:


> At the end of the day that's all they are...other people's opinions and perspectives,you shouldn't take it to heart,if your rs puts a smile on your face and makes you feel good then that is all that matters and proves it was worth every penny,just enjoy it    8)


What Reasty says. Enjoy your new car.


----------



## mikef4uk

My take on the new TTRS? (my last 4 cars---TTS, TTRS, V8R8 and V10R8) I'm obviously reading and posting here because I have some interest in the new car.

I guess Audi are pricing the car on two fronts, top of the range which should include a premium over the TTS and performance increase which does have it snapping at the heels of many supercars.

For me a px against a TTRS could be around a straight swap for my 3 year old 14000 mile R8 (Audi px is £65K) if I hit the options too hard I could also be laying out a little cash as well and I find that a difficult one to swallow as it isnt my daily car.

But also I am not knocking those that have done the deal, it's your choice and opinion and if you pull up alongside me at the lights I will probably turn left to avoid the confrontation which I am not sure what the outcome would be 

For me though a specced TTRS at £60/£65K is too much, my car and a fully specced new TTRS are probably worth the same, but two years down the line I think my money is safer were it is [/b]


----------



## Reasty

Gulliver said:


> This poster seems to regularly put down anyone or any car that does not match up to his perceived high position in life, all rather sad and pathetic really.
> 
> I suspect some on here may also be able to afford an R8 or maybe they choose to have a nice house or holidays etc etc., I had to save hard to get my lowly TTS and I love it, just wish I could afford a TTRS, all those prospective TTRS buyers out there should just ignore him


There's nothing lowly about a TTS gulliver,it's still officially at the top of the range at the moment until the rs goes into full production,don't forget that,trust me when I say I've recently been to India for work and you should see what they drive round in, :lol: makes you feel lucky to even have the option of cars such as this at any trim level :roll:


----------



## mikef4uk

Reasty said:


> Gulliver said:
> 
> 
> 
> This poster seems to regularly put down anyone or any car that does not match up to his perceived high position in life, all rather sad and pathetic really.
> 
> I suspect some on here may also be able to afford an R8 or maybe they choose to have a nice house or holidays etc etc., I had to save hard to get my lowly TTS and I love it, just wish I could afford a TTRS, all those prospective TTRS buyers out there should just ignore him
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing lowly about a TTS gulliver,it's still officially at the top of the range at the moment until the rs goes into full production,don't forget that,trust me when I say I've recently been to India for work and you should see what they drive round in, :lol: makes you feel lucky to even have the option of cars such as this at any trim level :roll:
Click to expand...

I have said before, in mk2 guise I liked my TTS more than the TTRS, it was a better balanced car when pushed hard, the TTRS would tie itself up in knots,

And knowing how unbeleivably good a Golf R is (and I expect a TTS on the same chassis to be similar) the new TTRS is going to need to be very good indeed to top that


----------



## 4433allanr

+1, buy what you want and be happy with it, you will have some on here who won't like you having one of the first RS mark 3's. I remember being called a mug on this forum for getting one of the first 1.8T's, guess what, six months on I love it! You'll be sneaking a look over your shoulder to look back at it, guaranteed. More pics would be good tho.


----------



## Shug750S

*+1. Could afford any car I wanted, but have bought numerous properties and have two very nice holidays each year.

As someone else said, bet the dealer starts looking at his commission every time he pulls up on their forecourt. Seems to change cars very regularly.

Also noted his comment about ragging the test RS out of the car park. But suppose as he changes cars so often no need to worry about longevity like mere mortals.*


----------



## Koimlg

Indeed. Starting to realise there are plenty of decent sensible people on here and some others.... Had an offensive insult thrown my way from some bloke after just 10mins of joining. Frankly it is rather amusing.

I would have no interest in an R8. Just spent £67k on TT including the number plate and could easily have bought a second hand R8 for cash or a brand new V10 plus on finance. I know the TTS is also a pretty excellent car . You can find fault in anything if you choose to take that view


----------



## ZephyR2

Reasty said:


> Gulliver said:
> 
> 
> 
> This poster seems to regularly put down anyone or any car that does not match up to his perceived high position in life, all rather sad and pathetic really.
> 
> I suspect some on here may also be able to afford an R8 or maybe they choose to have a nice house or holidays etc etc., I had to save hard to get my lowly TTS and I love it, just wish I could afford a TTRS, all those prospective TTRS buyers out there should just ignore him
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing lowly about a TTS gulliver,it's still officially at the top of the range at the moment until the rs goes into full production,don't forget that,trust me when I say I've recently been to India for work and you should see what they drive round in, :lol: makes you feel lucky to even have the option of cars such as this at any trim level :roll:
Click to expand...

You don't have to go to India. Just have a look at what's around you when you stop at the lights and ask yourself if you'd swap for any of them.


----------



## powerplay

Koimlg said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I popped into my local dealer again today just to see if they had any info on placing orders yet.
> 
> There is no facility to place any orders as yet, at least with my local dealer, but they were sure I would be able to come January, but delivery would certainly be more towards the summer.
> 
> They have a Daytona coupe arriving in the next few weeks which I'm keen to see, but according to their system it's coming with silver wheels and silver bits, so that's not so good. But it doesn't have the ridiculous 1600 quid top speed option, which is good!
> 
> Their 65k white showroom RS has also recently sold too. Someone out there with more money than sense  lol
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think it is stupid to buy a £65k TTRS?. Mine cost £65,800. It is fantastic car I love it. I had the money saved over several years and I don't regret it one bit. Disappointing that you feel you need to ridicule my decision. Wish I could understand some people's perspective on this forum :?
Click to expand...

You get me wrong, I'm not in any way ridiculing you or your decision - simply just stating my own opinion. If you want something and are prepared to pay the price then so be it, I'm sure you're very happy with it and I don't think any less of you, honest! In fact I'm honestly very grateful for you sharing it in the forum and hope you continue to post.

My comment originates from my own experiences and the value I personally perceive things to be. My current RS cost 49k which I considered to already be a lot for "a TT". Factored in to my opinion are things like how much effort (I think) Audi have clearly put in to the new RS and how much it already has in common with other cars in the range and across the VAG group (same core chassis don't forget).

They have already teased us with how it could have looked with the 420 concept and, after expectation was high (for those current owners eager to see the gen2 RS) have delivered something which (some of us feel) could have been better.

In addition to that is the fact that the initial cars are sold as seen containing options you probably would never have chosen yourself which add nothing to the car but effectively bump the price up for Audi even more.

However if you're new to the TTRS and just happen upon it and decide you want it, with no "point of reference" the concept of price-point and perceived value is very different.

Personally, I think a TT starting with a 6 (even a 5  ) too much to pay for what it is, but that's only my view, at the end of the day the only actual affect of that is I currently still have a gen1 RS and you have a gen2 RS 

Right now I could go and get a V8 F-type (which I have been considering) however am still chewing over what to do and, like many, waiting to see when I could actually configure my ideal car and what the associated timescales are.


----------



## sherry13

tt3600 said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI Watford Audi has a TTS and a TTRS side by side at the moment. A preview is here:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BNkDeB6gxkJ/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of the Ara blue in the flesh Sherry? Is it lighter than expected as the photo's make it look darker.
Click to expand...

It's stunning in the flesh and does that Sepang trick of being rather iridescent. It's lighter than the Sepang, and really suits the car as well. Definitely one of the top colours in my personal opinion.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## datamonkey

+1

I mean how is a brand new 2.5 litre, 5-cylinder. ally block engine a "remapped engine" ffs?!

Seems to me the R8 crew are feeling a little threatened by Audi's latest not-real-quattro pocket rocket!


----------



## leopard

Koimlg said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I popped into my local dealer again today just to see if they had any info on placing orders yet.
> 
> There is no facility to place any orders as yet, at least with my local dealer, but they were sure I would be able to come January, but delivery would certainly be more towards the summer.
> 
> They have a Daytona coupe arriving in the next few weeks which I'm keen to see, but according to their system it's coming with silver wheels and silver bits, so that's not so good. But it doesn't have the ridiculous 1600 quid top speed option, which is good!
> 
> Their 65k white showroom RS has also recently sold too. Someone out there with more money than sense  lol
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think it is stupid to buy a £65k TTRS?. Mine cost £65,800. It is fantastic car I love it. I had the money saved over several years and I don't regret it one bit. Disappointing that you feel you need to ridicule my decision. Wish I could understand some people's perspective on this forum :?
Click to expand...

Everybody is entitled and encouraged to give an opinion whether or not this is to the liking of others as long as it fits within the parameters of forum protocol and you don't need to necessarily "understand somebody's perspective" just because you disagree with the way they think.

Your perspective being that the TTRS is worth every penny of what you paid for it...Good for you.Mine and others that it isn't and one should wait until discounting becomes available.

Something you'll have to get accustomed to if you don't want to feel ridiculed every so often...


----------



## Koimlg

powerplay said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I popped into my local dealer again today just to see if they had any info on placing orders yet.
> 
> There is no facility to place any orders as yet, at least with my local dealer, but they were sure I would be able to come January, but delivery would certainly be more towards the summer.
> 
> They have a Daytona coupe arriving in the next few weeks which I'm keen to see, but according to their system it's coming with silver wheels and silver bits, so that's not so good. But it doesn't have the ridiculous 1600 quid top speed option, which is good!
> 
> Their 65k white showroom RS has also recently sold too. Someone out there with more money than sense  lol
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think it is stupid to buy a £65k TTRS?. Mine cost £65,800. It is fantastic car I love it. I had the money saved over several years and I don't regret it one bit. Disappointing that you feel you need to ridicule my decision. Wish I could understand some people's perspective on this forum :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get me wrong, I'm not in any way ridiculing you or your decision - simply just stating my own opinion. If you want something and are prepared to pay the price then so be it, I'm sure you're very happy with it and I don't think any less of you, honest! In fact I'm honestly very grateful for you sharing it in the forum and hope you continue to post.
> 
> My comment originates from my own experiences and the value I personally perceive things to be. My current RS cost 49k which I considered to already be a lot for "a TT". Factored in to my opinion are things like how much effort (I think) Audi have clearly put in to the new RS and how much it already has in common with other cars in the range and across the VAG group (same core chassis don't forget).
> 
> They have already teased us with how it could have looked with the 420 concept and, after expectation was high (for those current owners eager to see the gen2 RS) have delivered something which (some of us feel) could have been better.
> 
> In addition to that is the fact that the initial cars are sold as seen containing options you probably would never have chosen yourself which add nothing to the car but effectively bump the price up for Audi even more.
> 
> However if you're new to the TTRS and just happen upon it and decide you want it, with no "point of reference" the concept of price-point and perceived value is very different.
> 
> Personally, I think a TT starting with a 6 (even a 5  ) too much to pay for what it is, but that's only my view, at the end of the day the only actual affect of that is I currently still have a gen1 RS and you have a gen2 RS
> 
> Right now I could go and get a V8 F-type (which I have been considering) however am still chewing over what to do and, like many, waiting to see when I could actually configure my ideal car and what the associated timescales are.
Click to expand...

No problem at all with people expressing their opinions. Its the comments that can be a little personal that I find somewhat unnecessary e.g Someone out there with more money than sense  lol i.e. I guess I qualify! 

and the worst one of all being told to "go and do one" by some peculiar individual because I spoke positively about the car. Whatever that actually means. You have to laugh. Actually its no big deal really. Most of what people write seems OK or constructive 8)

I am looking forward to finding out the end of the story. What is going to happen next year regarding TTRS orders. It was a tough decision to buy now. The Catalunya red one I went for did have almost all the options I would have gone for other than the stupid top speed increase and the carbon under the bonnet. They are nuts! It was take it or leave it and that is fair. It's business I didn't have to go for it. So glad I did though


----------



## tt3600

It's worth whatever you are willing to pay! Personally l want a minimum £5K options for free i'm sure l can achieve that when l can finally order it. OrangeWheels still offer £4K off minimum.


----------



## Koimlg

Cobstar said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day that's all they are...other people's opinions and perspectives,you shouldn't take it to heart,if your rs puts a smile on your face and makes you feel good then that is all that matters and proves it was worth every penny,just enjoy it    8)
> 
> 
> 
> What Reasty says. Enjoy your new car.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Koimlg

sherry13 said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI Watford Audi has a TTS and a TTRS side by side at the moment. A preview is here:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BNkDeB6gxkJ/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of the Ara blue in the flesh Sherry? Is it lighter than expected as the photo's make it look darker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's stunning in the flesh and does that Sepang trick of being rather iridescent. It's lighter than the Sepang, and really suits the car as well. Definitely one of the top colours in my personal opinion.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

Yes very nice, searched but couldn't find one with black pack and the black alloys as my eventual choice.


----------



## Koimlg

leopard said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I popped into my local dealer again today just to see if they had any info on placing orders yet.
> 
> There is no facility to place any orders as yet, at least with my local dealer, but they were sure I would be able to come January, but delivery would certainly be more towards the summer.
> 
> They have a Daytona coupe arriving in the next few weeks which I'm keen to see, but according to their system it's coming with silver wheels and silver bits, so that's not so good. But it doesn't have the ridiculous 1600 quid top speed option, which is good!
> 
> Their 65k white showroom RS has also recently sold too. Someone out there with more money than sense  lol
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think it is stupid to buy a £65k TTRS?. Mine cost £65,800. It is fantastic car I love it. I had the money saved over several years and I don't regret it one bit. Disappointing that you feel you need to ridicule my decision. Wish I could understand some people's perspective on this forum :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody is entitled and encouraged to give an opinion whether or not this is to the liking of others as long as it fits within the parameters of forum protocol and you don't need to necessarily "understand somebody's perspective" just because you disagree with the way they think.
> 
> Your perspective being that the TTRS is worth every penny of what you paid for it...Good for you.Mine and others that it isn't and one should wait until discounting becomes available.
> 
> Something you'll have to get accustomed to if you don't want to feel ridiculed every so often...
Click to expand...

The right to express your view (anyone) is not something I am commenting on. That is the point of a forum isn't it? Be a bit boring otherwise. It is the rude, arrogant or downright offensive remarks. Being told to "go and do one" etc. Anyway it really doesn't matter that much as its water off a ducks back, but it is just a bit weird and unnecessary. I have no issue with people that disagree with me. Why would I?


----------



## Toshiba

datamonkey said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions, well more like 100s. the RS division are hardly involved in the TT. :lol:
> Its a badge, bumpers and a remapped engine thats it! (unless you are counting the power screen form the R8.)
> 
> 
> 
> Arrogant twat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
> 
> I mean how is a brand new 2.5 litre, 5-cylinder. ally block engine a "remapped engine" ffs?!
> 
> Seems to me the R8 crew are feeling a little threatened by Audi's latest not-real-quattro pocket rocket!
Click to expand...

Threaten how?, if i wanted an RS i'd buy, pretty simple really. 
Really lots of thought and effort to recast the part in a lighter material. 
Who keeps bringing up R8? certainly not me. Feeling threatened :lol:



Gulliver said:


> Glad someone has said this RichP.
> 
> This poster seems to regularly put down anyone or any car that does not match up to his perceived high position in life, all rather sad and pathetic really.
> 
> I suspect some on here may also be able to afford an R8 or maybe they choose to have a nice house or holidays etc etc., I had to save hard to get my lowly TTS and I love it, just wish I could afford a TTRS, all those prospective TTRS buyers out there should just ignore him


How's its put down, it's a comment on not putting any effort into making the car into what it should have been.
I don't discuss money or personal circumstances ever - thats just crass!


----------



## Real Thing

Anyone Fortunate (or Daft enough in some members eyes) to have purchased one of the Audi Limited Edition RS's I'm sure you have already but double check your Spec Pricing. My Dealers Invoice was trying to charge me £280 for Folding Mirrors despite them being part of My Comfort & Sound Pack and the 20" Silver Alloys were coming out at £1595.00 instead of £1295.00


----------



## Koimlg

Real Thing said:


> Anyone Fortunate (or Daft enough in some members eyes) to have purchased one of the Audi Limited Edition RS's I'm sure you have already but double check your Spec Pricing. My Dealers Invoice was trying to charge me £280 for Folding Mirrors despite them being part of My Comfort & Sound Pack and the 20" Silver Alloys were coming out at £1595.00 instead of £1295.00


Unfortunately I found that many dealers are not particularly informed about this car. Its the part black alloys that are £1600. I guess they charge you for painting. Silver ones a little cheaper. I am more confused about the advanced key which was required to be paid for. I am not sure what advanced key does. The car already has keyless start etc as standard spec. Any ideas?
Michelle


----------



## 4433allanr

J.K.Rowling had had a hand in Audi pricing for some years, it's a dark art.


----------



## mikef4uk

Koimlg said:


> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone Fortunate (or Daft enough in some members eyes) to have purchased one of the Audi Limited Edition RS's I'm sure you have already but double check your Spec Pricing. My Dealers Invoice was trying to charge me £280 for Folding Mirrors despite them being part of My Comfort & Sound Pack and the 20" Silver Alloys were coming out at £1595.00 instead of £1295.00
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I found that many dealers are not particularly informed about this car. Its the part black alloys that are £1600. I guess they charge you for painting. Silver ones a little cheaper. I am more confused about the advanced key which was required to be paid for. I am not sure what advanced key does. The car already has keyless start etc as standard spec. Any ideas?
> Michelle
Click to expand...

Advanced key is keyless entry and exit, just keep the key on your person or bag and as you touch the door handle it will unlock, leaving the car you just brush the handle and the car will lock, very clever system you cannot leave a key in the car and lock or unlock it from the outside, it knows the key is inside and not outside the car

Only 'issue! I have come across is washing the car if I have the key in my pocket, every time I wash past the door handles the car locks/unlocks, it's standard on my VW golf


----------



## mikef4uk

Koimlg said:


> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone Fortunate (or Daft enough in some members eyes) to have purchased one of the Audi Limited Edition RS's I'm sure you have already but double check your Spec Pricing. My Dealers Invoice was trying to charge me £280 for Folding Mirrors despite them being part of My Comfort & Sound Pack and the 20" Silver Alloys were coming out at £1595.00 instead of £1295.00
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I found that many dealers are not particularly informed about this car. Its the part black alloys that are £1600. I guess they charge you for painting. Silver ones a little cheaper. I am more confused about the advanced key which was required to be paid for. I am not sure what advanced key does. The car already has keyless start etc as standard spec. Any ideas?
> Michelle
Click to expand...

It's not just Audi dealers it's all of them! If you spend some time researching your next car and options once your sat with the salesman you realise just how ill informed they are.

We have just bought a Golf GTD and sitting there with the salesman was a joke, he was saying ' it's got this and that extra over standard' and I was answering 'no mate, they're standard for this model year'


----------



## Koimlg

mikef4uk said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone Fortunate (or Daft enough in some members eyes) to have purchased one of the Audi Limited Edition RS's I'm sure you have already but double check your Spec Pricing. My Dealers Invoice was trying to charge me £280 for Folding Mirrors despite them being part of My Comfort & Sound Pack and the 20" Silver Alloys were coming out at £1595.00 instead of £1295.00
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I found that many dealers are not particularly informed about this car. Its the part black alloys that are £1600. I guess they charge you for painting. Silver ones a little cheaper. I am more confused about the advanced key which was required to be paid for. I am not sure what advanced key does. The car already has keyless start etc as standard spec. Any ideas?
> Michelle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Advanced key is keyless entry and exit, just keep the key on your person or bag and as you touch the door handle it will unlock, leaving the car you just brush the handle and the car will lock, very clever system you cannot leave a key in the car and lock or unlock it from the outside, it knows the key is inside and not outside the car
> 
> Thanks for that, didn't realise that keyless start as standard didn't mean keyless entry. So advanced key is just the entry and locking bit. Glad its on the car as quite handy
> 
> Only 'issue! I have come across is washing the car if I have the key in my pocket, every time I wash past the door handles the car locks/unlocks, it's standard on my VW golf
Click to expand...


----------



## Alex_S

TTRS vs M2 review posted yesterday from Top Gear............. and interesting comment on availability

http://www.topgear.com/car-news/review/twin-test-audi-tt-rs-vs-bmw-m2#1

"_And while we're on semantics, you can't actually buy either of these cars right now. Sorry. The BMW's waiting list is measured in years not months unless you're paying to jump the queue, and Audi's measly 200-unit allocation of TT RSs for the UK has gone. All are pre-specced, so if you see one, the owner probably didn't get to choose that colour, or those wheels. They likely just took what the dealer had, such was their need for Noughties supercar performance. _"


----------



## mikef4uk

Alex_S said:


> TTRS vs M2 review posted yesterday from Top Gear............. and interesting comment on availability
> 
> http://www.topgear.com/car-news/review/twin-test-audi-tt-rs-vs-bmw-m2#1
> 
> "_And while we're on semantics, you can't actually buy either of these cars right now. Sorry. The BMW's waiting list is measured in years not months unless you're paying to jump the queue, and Audi's measly 200-unit allocation of TT RSs for the UK has gone. All are pre-specced, so if you see one, the owner probably didn't get to choose that colour, or those wheels. They likely just took what the dealer had, such was their need for Noughties supercar performance. _"


Also interesting that they say ''It still not got the sparkling chassis of a fast Golf''

Plus on the M2: there are about 10 slightly used ones on the BMW web site all around list plus a fair few ''cancelled'' new orders in dealers....................for list price..............................maybe the M2 bubble has burst


----------



## datamonkey

Alex_S said:


> TTRS vs M2 review posted yesterday from Top Gear............. and interesting comment on availability
> 
> http://www.topgear.com/car-news/review/twin-test-audi-tt-rs-vs-bmw-m2#1
> 
> "_And while we're on semantics, you can't actually buy either of these cars right now. Sorry. The BMW's waiting list is measured in years not months unless you're paying to jump the queue, and Audi's measly 200-unit allocation of TT RSs for the UK has gone. All are pre-specced, so if you see one, the owner probably didn't get to choose that colour, or those wheels. They likely just took what the dealer had, such was their need for Noughties supercar performance. _"


Good to read lots of positives there. For both cars.

Seems 99.9% of RS buyers will be more than happy with their purchase...


----------



## Shug750S

> You don't have to go to India. Just have a look at what's around you when you stop at the lights and ask yourself if you'd swap for any of them.


Yep. Stopped at the lights yesterday.

A Ferrari in front of me and a Bentley behind me.

Would quite happily swap for either .

But know what you meant...


----------



## sherry13

Had ten mins to look at the Ara Blue Coupe at Audi City London today. Sat in the driver's seat - the cabin seems a bit more angled toward the driver in the TT RS - is that a thing or just my imagination?










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## datamonkey

sherry13 said:


> Had ten mins to look at the Ara Blue Coupe at Audi City London today. Sat in the driver's seat - the cabin seems a bit more angled toward the driver in the TT RS - is that a thing or just my imagination?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Damn. If I go for one of these things next year, I'm gonna seriously struggle to choose a colour, not to mention choosing black, aluminium or colour-coded bits to go with it!

Angled cabin or have you been drinking down covent garden again?!


----------



## sherry13

It's all that Christmas sherry..

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RobRain

From the "reading every morsel of Audi-related trivia to find something positive or hopeful" department.

Could this story have any bearing on the delays?

Executive summary: Audi's relaunched Audi Sport, replacing Quattro GmbH. Announced last night.

As ever, sorry if it's already been reported and endless debated.


----------



## datamonkey

sherry13 said:


> It's all that Christmas sherry..


D'oh! The clue was in the name! 13 of them perhaps?


----------



## Cobstar

sherry13 said:


> Had ten mins to look at the Ara Blue Coupe at Audi City London today. Sat in the driver's seat - the cabin seems a bit more angled toward the driver in the TT RS - is that a thing or just my imagination?


Mmm - Ara Blue - very nice. Thank you for indulging me in yet more TT RS photos to enjoyStill not convinced by Ali Pack though.

The Top Gear article commented on the TT cockpit being more angled to the driver than the R8 - so probably not your imagination. Really must go and find a TT RS to have a good look at and sit in. The joint holder of the purse strings said I'm not allowed to buy one though. What a spoilsport -but then the current toy sitting on my drive is only a few months old.



datamonkey said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS vs M2 review posted yesterday from Top Gear............. and interesting comment on availability
> 
> http://www.topgear.com/car-news/review/twin-test-audi-tt-rs-vs-bmw-m2#1
> 
> 
> 
> Good to read lots of positives there. For both cars.
> 
> Seems 99.9% of RS buyers will be more than happy with their purchase...
Click to expand...

Interesting article with a lot of positive feedback on the Audi which isn't always the case with the motoring press. And the writer recognises that different people want different things from their cars. Really nice to see some more Daytona pictures too - I'd be very happy with one in that colour.


----------



## sherry13

A few more and that's your lot for the moment! Also, a pic of something slightly slower than the TTRS, in yellow. Looking forward to seeing a few snaps from forum members when you are out and about in the showrooms if and when you get the chance 



























































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Templar

The R8 looking better than ever on the other hand..


----------



## sherry13

Templar said:


> The R8 looking better than ever on the other hand..


Well, it is Vegas Yellow after all.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mikef4uk

datamonkey said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS vs M2 review posted yesterday from Top Gear............. and interesting comment on availability
> 
> http://www.topgear.com/car-news/review/twin-test-audi-tt-rs-vs-bmw-m2#1
> 
> "_And while we're on semantics, you can't actually buy either of these cars right now. Sorry. The BMW's waiting list is measured in years not months unless you're paying to jump the queue, and Audi's measly 200-unit allocation of TT RSs for the UK has gone. All are pre-specced, so if you see one, the owner probably didn't get to choose that colour, or those wheels. They likely just took what the dealer had, such was their need for Noughties supercar performance. _"
> 
> 
> 
> Good to read lots of positives there. For both cars.
> 
> Seems 99.9% of RS buyers will be more than happy with their purchase...
Click to expand...

I have just read the full article, isnt it a shame that on the last page they conclude

'_'That said (the TTRS) its not going to keep you coming back for more smiles as often as the best BMW to currently wear the ///Mtricolore''_

Is this what we have come to expect from Audi? are we now programmed to expect and accept it? do the journo's just look to see what they wrote last time and perform a copy/paste?...............it seems to be an ongoing theme model after model, 
_''It's better than it was but not as good as it should/could be_''

PS: ''_But the dash and interior is very nice thank you_''


----------



## powerplay

mikef4uk said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS vs M2 review posted yesterday from Top Gear............. and interesting comment on availability
> 
> http://www.topgear.com/car-news/review/twin-test-audi-tt-rs-vs-bmw-m2#1
> 
> "_And while we're on semantics, you can't actually buy either of these cars right now. Sorry. The BMW's waiting list is measured in years not months unless you're paying to jump the queue, and Audi's measly 200-unit allocation of TT RSs for the UK has gone. All are pre-specced, so if you see one, the owner probably didn't get to choose that colour, or those wheels. They likely just took what the dealer had, such was their need for Noughties supercar performance. _"
> 
> 
> 
> Good to read lots of positives there. For both cars.
> 
> Seems 99.9% of RS buyers will be more than happy with their purchase...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have just read the full article, isnt it a shame that on the last page they conclude
> 
> '_'That said (the TTRS) its not going to keep you coming back for more smiles as often as the best BMW to currently wear the ///Mtricolore''_
> 
> Is this what we have come to expect from Audi? are we now programmed to expect and accept it? do the journo's just look to see what they wrote last time and perform a copy/paste?...............it seems to be an ongoing theme model after model,
> _''It's better than it was but not as good as it should/could be_''
> 
> PS: ''_But the dash and interior is very nice thank you_''
Click to expand...

My takeaway from that article was that the new RS is going to feel and handle better than my current one. That's all I need to know.

I think BMW interiors, while being solid and of good quality, are and always have been uninspiring and the M2 looks like a highly polished turd (all my own personal opinion) and have zero desire to own one.

As usual the excitement factor comes from you never knowing which direction you'll end up pointing after an enthusisatic dab of the throttle and if that floats your boat then great, but I prefer to be comfortable in the knowledge that I can exploit the available performance without being a liability to myself or anyone else.
More than happy to put up with the not so exciting 4wd planted Audi, thanks.


----------



## RobRain

mikef4uk said:


> I have just read the full article, isnt it a shame that on the last page they conclude
> 
> '_'That said (the TTRS) its not going to keep you coming back for more smiles as often as the best BMW to currently wear the ///Mtricolore''_
> 
> Is this what we have come to expect from Audi? are we now programmed to expect and accept it? do the journo's just look to see what they wrote last time and perform a copy/paste?...............it seems to be an ongoing theme model after model,
> _''It's better than it was but not as good as it should/could be_''
> 
> PS: ''_But the dash and interior is very nice thank you_''


A few things. I'll be the judge of what makes me smile, thanks, oh esteemed journalist. The reviewer values RWD and border-line traction on real-world roads more highly than I do. For a road car (which the TT will be, for me at least), I put safety, predictability and staying in my own lane a lot higher on the list of priorities. Lairy angles are fun for the TV, but how many track days allow that behaviour, and how often is it appropriate on the road? Whereas bulletproof traction, predictable (even safe) handling, quality, huge acceleration and an epic soundtrack can be enjoyed every day, especially on the rural (read muddy, crowned) roads I frequent.

On the practical side, the boot needs to be big enough for me to transport my road bike without taking it apart completely (the M2 actually comes third on practicality for me, due to the small boot opening; a Cayman can take a road bike as long as you take the wheels off, but you need to do some judicious covering of shiny bits on the car and bike, and you lose both boots).

There is no other new car that matches my particular criteria as well as the RS right now. To me it's a bargain. And in a relative sense it really is - let's start from my Golf R, which was 35k new in 2014. Let's imagine a 4-cylinder Golf R400 (or 410 or 420 or whatever). It would have cost 45k if it was ever released (and that's probably the reason it wasn't). Next step up (in quality?, desirability, power delivery), the RS at 55k or thereabouts. Or try to spec a Cayman S below 60k. Or compare with the Alfa QF, or some other theoretical car with similar characteristics.

YMMV. That's the most important thing about my screed. If Scandinavian-flicking to the supermarket is your idea of fun, ignore the RS, move on, there's nothing to see here for you. Moaning about its shortcomings won't make it any better for you.

There, got that off my chest; bored of hearing all the complaining and armchair criticisms from people who drive cars that cost twice as much or the others who have no intention of buying the car and just like the sound of their own typing. Or who remind us that it's their right to express their opinion, but who don't offer the same respect to other people's opinions.


----------



## leopard

RobRain said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just read the full article, isnt it a shame that on the last page they conclude
> 
> '_'That said (the TTRS) its not going to keep you coming back for more smiles as often as the best BMW to currently wear the ///Mtricolore''_
> 
> Is this what we have come to expect from Audi? are we now programmed to expect and accept it? do the journo's just look to see what they wrote last time and perform a copy/paste?...............it seems to be an ongoing theme model after model,
> _''It's better than it was but not as good as it should/could be_''
> 
> PS: ''_But the dash and interior is very nice thank you_''
> 
> 
> 
> A few things. I'll be the judge of what makes me smile, thanks, oh esteemed journalist. The reviewer values RWD and border-line traction on real-world roads more highly than I do. For a road car (which the TT will be, for me at least), I put safety, predictability and staying in my own lane a lot higher on the list of priorities. Lairy angles are fun for the TV, but how many track days allow that behaviour, and how often is it appropriate on the road? Whereas bulletproof traction, predictable (even safe) handling, quality, huge acceleration and an epic soundtrack can be enjoyed every day, especially on the rural (read muddy, crowned) roads I frequent.
> 
> On the practical side, the boot needs to be big enough for me to transport my road bike without taking it apart completely (the M2 actually comes third on practicality for me, due to the small boot opening; a Cayman can take a road bike as long as you take the wheels off, but you need to do some judicious covering of shiny bits on the car and bike, and you lose both boots).
> 
> There is no other new car that matches my particular criteria as well as the RS right now. To me it's a bargain. And in a relative sense it really is - let's start from my Golf R, which was 35k new in 2014. Let's imagine a 4-cylinder Golf R400 (or 410 or 420 or whatever). It would have cost 45k if it was ever released (and that's probably the reason it wasn't). Next step up (in quality?, desirability, power delivery), the RS at 55k or thereabouts. Or try to spec a Cayman S below 60k. Or compare with the Alfa QF, or some other theoretical car with similar characteristics.
> 
> YMMV. That's the most important thing about my screed. If Scandinavian-flicking to the supermarket is your idea of fun, ignore the RS, move on, there's nothing to see here for you. Moaning about its shortcomings won't make it any better for you.
> 
> There, got that off my chest; bored of hearing all the complaining and armchair criticisms from people who drive cars that cost twice as much or the others who have no intention of buying the car and just like the sound of their own typing. Or who remind us that it's their right to express their opinion, but who don't offer the same respect to other people's opinions.
Click to expand...

Oh,lighten up ! :roll:

Just because you've attached your blinkers and have decided to purchase in an almost sight unseen manor doesn't negate somebody from expressing their thoughts picked out from the TT article.It's not even as if it's Focus RS money either,not to mention that the journalist mentioned turbo lag and an uncomfortable seat,something I would certainly check out for the money Audi are asking from early adopters.

As an aside your understanding regarding the R400 is incorrect,It was Diesel gate and research-and-design boss Heinz-Jakob Neusser's sacking that led to it's demise as the car by this stage had already been signed off.


----------



## RobRain

leopard said:


> RobRain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or who remind us that it's their right to express their opinion, but who don't offer the same respect to other people's opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,lighten up ! :roll:
> 
> Just because you've attached your blinkers and have decided to purchase in an almost sight unseen manor doesn't negate somebody from expressing their thoughts picked out from the TT article.It's not even as if it's Focus RS money either,not to mention that the journalist mentioned turbo lag and an uncomfortable seat,something I would certainly check out for the money Audi are asking from early adopters.
Click to expand...

Whoosh.



> As an aside your understanding regarding the R400 is incorrect,It was Diesel gate and research-and-design boss Heinz-Jakob Neusser's sacking that led to it's demise as the car by this stage had already been signed off.


Fair enough.


----------



## ZephyR2

Cobstar said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had ten mins to look at the Ara Blue Coupe at Audi City London today. Sat in the driver's seat - the cabin seems a bit more angled toward the driver in the TT RS - is that a thing or just my imagination?
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm - Ara Blue - very nice. Thank you for indulging me in yet more TT RS photos to enjoyStill not convinced by Ali Pack though.
> 
> The Top Gear article commented on the TT cockpit being more angled to the driver than the R8 - so probably not your imagination. Really must go and find a TT RS to have a good look at and sit in. The joint holder of the purse strings said I'm not allowed to buy one though. What a spoilsport -but then the current toy sitting on my drive is only a few months old.
> 
> 
> 
> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS vs M2 review posted yesterday from Top Gear............. and interesting comment on availability
> 
> http://www.topgear.com/car-news/review/twin-test-audi-tt-rs-vs-bmw-m2#1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to read lots of positives there. For both cars.
> 
> Seems 99.9% of RS buyers will be more than happy with their purchase...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting article with a lot of positive feedback on the Audi which isn't always the case with the motoring press. And the writer recognises that different people want different things from their cars. Really nice to see some more Daytona pictures too - I'd be very happy with one in that colour.
Click to expand...

Anyone been on any of the BMW forums to see what their take on it all is? Two sides to every coin.

EDIT:
Had a quick look and generally they seem to be kinder about the TT RS than many on here ........ apart from the wheels that is.  
http://f87.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1331075


----------



## datamonkey

mikef4uk said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS vs M2 review posted yesterday from Top Gear............. and interesting comment on availability
> 
> http://www.topgear.com/car-news/review/twin-test-audi-tt-rs-vs-bmw-m2#1
> 
> "_And while we're on semantics, you can't actually buy either of these cars right now. Sorry. The BMW's waiting list is measured in years not months unless you're paying to jump the queue, and Audi's measly 200-unit allocation of TT RSs for the UK has gone. All are pre-specced, so if you see one, the owner probably didn't get to choose that colour, or those wheels. They likely just took what the dealer had, such was their need for Noughties supercar performance. _"
> 
> 
> 
> Good to read lots of positives there. For both cars.
> 
> Seems 99.9% of RS buyers will be more than happy with their purchase...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have just read the full article, isnt it a shame that on the last page they conclude
> 
> '_'That said (the TTRS) its not going to keep you coming back for more smiles as often as the best BMW to currently wear the ///Mtricolore''_
> 
> Is this what we have come to expect from Audi? are we now programmed to expect and accept it? do the journo's just look to see what they wrote last time and perform a copy/paste?...............it seems to be an ongoing theme model after model,
> _''It's better than it was but not as good as it should/could be_''
> 
> PS: ''_But the dash and interior is very nice thank you_''
Click to expand...

I don't understand your desire to pick out negatives all the time?

As powerplay said it seems you're missing the point of why this car is attractive to many of us. We're not journalists ragging it around a track, we drive on the road and like the sure-footedness confidence the quattro provides over a twitchy rear-end, especially in the wet/ice.

We're already happy with our current Mk2/Mk3 TTS/TTRS's so the new Mk3 RS with all its improvements is unlikely to disappoint us no matter what Mr X from whatever mag/website says?!

It's awesome you love your Golf and R8. The TTRS clearly isn't for you...


----------



## mikef4uk

RobRain said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just read the full article, isnt it a shame that on the last page they conclude
> 
> '_'That said (the TTRS) its not going to keep you coming back for more smiles as often as the best BMW to currently wear the ///Mtricolore''_
> 
> Is this what we have come to expect from Audi? are we now programmed to expect and accept it? do the journo's just look to see what they wrote last time and perform a copy/paste?...............it seems to be an ongoing theme model after model,
> _''It's better than it was but not as good as it should/could be_''
> 
> PS: ''_But the dash and interior is very nice thank you_''
> 
> 
> 
> A few things. I'll be the judge of what makes me smile, thanks, oh esteemed journalist. The reviewer values RWD and border-line traction on real-world roads more highly than I do. For a road car (which the TT will be, for me at least), I put safety, predictability and staying in my own lane a lot higher on the list of priorities. Lairy angles are fun for the TV, but how many track days allow that behaviour, and how often is it appropriate on the road? Whereas bulletproof traction, predictable (even safe) handling, quality, huge acceleration and an epic soundtrack can be enjoyed every day, especially on the rural (read muddy, crowned) roads I frequent.
> 
> On the practical side, the boot needs to be big enough for me to transport my road bike without taking it apart completely (the M2 actually comes third on practicality for me, due to the small boot opening; a Cayman can take a road bike as long as you take the wheels off, but you need to do some judicious covering of shiny bits on the car and bike, and you lose both boots).
> 
> There is no other new car that matches my particular criteria as well as the RS right now. *To me it's a bargain*. And in a relative sense it really is - let's start from my Golf R, which was 35k new in 2014. Let's imagine a 4-cylinder Golf R400 (or 410 or 420 or whatever). It would have cost 45k if it was ever released (and that's probably the reason it wasn't). Next step up (in quality?, desirability, power delivery), the RS at 55k or thereabouts. Or try to spec a Cayman S below 60k. Or compare with the Alfa QF, or some other theoretical car with similar characteristics.
> 
> YMMV. That's the most important thing about my screed. If Scandinavian-flicking to the supermarket is your idea of fun, ignore the RS, move on, there's nothing to see here for you. Moaning about its shortcomings won't make it any better for you.
> 
> There, got that off my chest; bored of hearing all the complaining and armchair criticisms from people who drive cars that cost twice as much or the others who have no intention of buying the car and just like the sound of their own typing. Or who remind us that it's their right to express their opinion, but who don't offer the same respect to other people's opinions.
Click to expand...

A bargain? really? Jesus, £55 to £60K for a correctly specced TT is anything but a bargain, and I wasn't criticising and complaining, I was merely showing some of the negatives that the journo wrote, but, if you wish to sit there with the rose tinted spectacles on and just pick the positives out I'm pleased for you and you decision to buy one.

I'm actually (returning) here because I have a genuine interest in the new TTRS as I have itchy feet with my current car and fancy a change, however, if my comments have pissed you off&#8230;.unlucky, it's a Forum and it's only an opinion after all


----------



## ROBH49

Does anybody really believe that you will be able to order this car from January? Because I`m starting to bought this very much. I have spoken to several dealers and Audi UK and can`t seem to get any straight answers from either its starting to P**S me off now, for Christ sake can somebody just give me a straight answer. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## RobRain

mikef4uk said:


> I'm actually (returning) here because I have a genuine interest in the new TTRS as I have itchy feet with my current car and fancy a change, however, if my comments have pissed you off&#8230;.unlucky, it's a Forum and it's only an opinion after all


My comments were aimed at the journalist and his ilk, primarily, and then at others on the forum. Sorry for the confusion, I should have made that clearer. Mea culpa.


----------



## Piker Mark

[/quote]My takeaway from that article was that the new RS is going to feel and handle better than my current one. That's all I need to know.[/quote]

My mk3 TTS feels and handles way better than the mk2 TT RS I owned. I'd also say it's within a nats whisker performance wise as well. The mk3 is so much more agile and alert, especially with the steering in dynamic. The mk3 RS I drove has lost none of that, just there's now more power and the brakes are flippin awesome. You won't be disappointed with the new RS if you're coming from a mk2 TT RS... but like I keep saying, the 'gap' between mk3 TTS and TT RS isn't as big as you think it would be.


----------



## Dash

M2 (or Cayman S) for those who have no concerns about driving a RWD performance car in the UK (i.e. happy to go slow; have another car for bad weather; believe they're miracle drivers/need to prove their manliness; track a lot; don't drive on demanding roads) - the RS for the folk like me who'd rather not be concerned about the back stepping out when driving on public roads.

Sure, I could be a better/more attentive driver but I don't see the point in missing out on an excellent safety feature given my type of daily-driving. I expect this applies to a lot of Audi drivers, not just RS buyers. It's a different story if you track or even have non-pot-holed roads to drive on. Still, hope still exists for an R6 with a backwards setup Haldex.

I still haven't seen one in person yet, my local dealership didn't have one when I last went in. I still can't get over how the exhausts and wheels look in pictures. But wheels are easily fixed and I'm sure it won't be long until somebody has a better rear-skirt for sale. As a second-hand buyer, I don't need to worry about these things yet, but I might do in a few years time!


----------



## powerplay

Piker Mark said:


> You won't be disappointed with the new RS if you're coming from a mk2 TT RS... but like I keep saying, the 'gap' between mk3 TTS and TT RS isn't as big as you think it would be.


I'm sure you're right, it was the same between the mk2 S and RS, needed the stage1 map to really bring out the best in the RS so no reason to think that won't still be the case


----------



## Alex_S

ROBH49 said:


> Does anybody really believe that you will be able to order this car from January? Because I`m starting to bought this very much. I have spoken to several dealers and Audi UK and can`t seem to get any straight answers from either its starting to P**S me off now, for Christ sake can somebody just give me a straight answer. [smiley=gossip.gif]


I have also been unable to get a straight answer from Audi. Some dealers have suggested that order books will open in January, albeit a bit vague with this suggestion. However most dealers that I have contacted have told me that only 200 pre-spec'd cars will be coming to the UK.

At this moment in time I guess we are all in the dark until January arrives or Audi release a statement confirming their plans.

Now you guys are probably all going to shoot me down, but as my current contract expires in the summer and potentially left without a car I have managed to source a build slot cancellation for a BMW M2 in May with a full refund of deposit should I change my mind upto point prior to collection.

The TTRS was always going to be my first choice however until the availability issue is cleared up I needed a back-up plan. And Audi are pretty short of RS alternatives at the moment with no RS3 / RS4 / RS5 etc.

If it does turn out that the TTRS is unavailable to order then I will go-ahead with the M2. It may turn out that im underwhelmed by the performance or annoyance of not been able to easily plant the power down like in the TTRS. Im sure some of you guys have mentioned owning / driving one so any feedback would be appreciated. All I have to go from is the outstanding reviews, albeit Im not going to be kicking its tail out on a race track so unsure if its so good in the real world??

Failing the TTRS or M2 im back to the drawing board......possibly a Cayman but im initially put-off by the 4 pot.

Waiting for the barrage of abuse for possible defection to the dark side :lol:


----------



## ROBH49

I think that`s a wise move on your behalf Alex-s, because the way Audi are shaping themselves I think every member on this forum looking to purchase the new RS will be looking for an alternative very soon including me. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## leopard

Yeah,it's not a bad move at all.The M2 is a cracking fun car and regardless of what people spew out about a car having to have AWD to be safe :roll: it's as sure footed as you'll need and a better handling car than most.

You can always come back to the RS when things have settled down which looking by the way of things will be well into 2017...


----------



## tt3600

Thing with the M2 is the new 240 is just as fast for a shed load less money. BMW shot themselves in the foot.


----------



## bezza

Alex_S said:


> If it does turn out that the TTRS is unavailable to order then I will go-ahead with the M2. It may turn out that im underwhelmed by the performance or annoyance of not been able to easily plant the power down like in the TTRS. Im sure some of you guys have mentioned owning / driving one so any feedback would be appreciated. All I have to go from is the outstanding reviews, albeit Im not going to be kicking its tail out on a race track so unsure if its so good in the real world??


I currently drive a BMW 1M which is very similar to the M2 albeit different. It's a great fun car to drive, however, it is incredibly tail happy and will easily wheel spin in 3rd and 4th gear when dry and slippery. In perfect road conditions with nice smooth roads it's fast, very fast. However, back in the real world, it's incredibly twitchy and very hard to drive fast on U.K. Roads.

My partner has a got a four wheel drive BMW 320d X-Drive and around town her car is much more usable and quicker. You can get the power down so easily.

I love my 1M as it's still a real head turner, but I've bought a TT RS as I want a car I can drive fast with confidence across all road conditions, winter/summer, dry/wet. It should arrive in the next couple of weeks, currently in transport from the factory.

I also looked at the M2 but with a 1M sat at home, it was too similar and I wanted something completely different. Hope this helps.


----------



## bezza

tt3600 said:


> Thing with the M2 is the new 240 is just as fast for a shed load less money. BMW shot themselves in the foot.


There's a number of non-M beemers at the moment that are real wolfs in sheeps clothing. If you aren't bothered about having the M car you can get some very fast cars for a lot less money.


----------



## leopard

tt3600 said:


> Thing with the M2 is the new 240 is just as fast for a shed load less money. BMW shot themselves in the foot.


You've fallen into the classic trap of thinking the 240 is just as good as the M2 because it's as fast or slightly faster as it happens but that's just a headline.There's a huge divide between theses cars when it comes to the way this car feels,handles and presents itself which can't be paralleled with the tt/rs.There's also the depreciation factor too.
They'll be an even bigger divide once the performance variants are introduced in the next year or so.


----------



## ZephyR2

Alex_S said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody really believe that you will be able to order this car from January? Because I`m starting to bought this very much. I have spoken to several dealers and Audi UK and can`t seem to get any straight answers from either its starting to P**S me off now, for Christ sake can somebody just give me a straight answer. [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I have also been unable to get a straight answer from Audi. Some dealers have suggested that order books will open in January, albeit a bit vague with this suggestion. However most dealers that I have contacted have told me that only 200 pre-spec'd cars will be coming to the UK.
Click to expand...

Well it may be true that "only 200 pre-spec'd cars" are coming but that doesn't necessarily exclude an infinite number of customer spec'd cars later. :?


----------



## leopard

bezza said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it does turn out that the TTRS is unavailable to order then I will go-ahead with the M2. It may turn out that im underwhelmed by the performance or annoyance of not been able to easily plant the power down like in the TTRS. Im sure some of you guys have mentioned owning / driving one so any feedback would be appreciated. All I have to go from is the outstanding reviews, albeit Im not going to be kicking its tail out on a race track so unsure if its so good in the real world??
> 
> 
> 
> I currently drive a BMW 1M which is very similar to the M2 albeit different. It's a great fun car to drive, however, it is incredibly tail happy and will easily wheel spin in 3rd and 4th gear when dry and slippery. In perfect road conditions with nice smooth roads it's fast, very fast. However, back in the real world, it's incredibly twitchy and very hard to drive fast on U.K. Roads.
> 
> My partner has a got a four wheel drive BMW 320d X-Drive and around town her car is much more usable and quicker. You can get the power down so easily.
> 
> I love my 1M as it's still a real head turner, but I've bought a TT RS as I want a car I can drive fast with confidence across all road conditions, winter/summer, dry/wet. It should arrive in the next couple of weeks, currently in transport from the factory.
> 
> I also looked at the M2 but with a 1M sat at home, it was too similar and I wanted something completely different. Hope this helps.
Click to expand...

I've owned a 1M which defines twitchy because of its short wheelbase.The M2 is a lot more stable in all conditions although I'll concede not as confidence inspiring as a ttrs if you want to go mental in bad weather


----------



## tt3600

leopard said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thing with the M2 is the new 240 is just as fast for a shed load less money. BMW shot themselves in the foot.
> 
> 
> 
> You've fallen into the classic trap of thinking the 240 is just as good as the M2 because it's as fast or slightly faster as it happens but that's just a headline*.There's a huge divide between theses cars when it comes to the way this car feels,handles and presents itself which can't be paralleled with the tt/rs.T*here's also the depreciation factor too.
> They'll be an even bigger divide once the performance variants are introduced in the next year or so.
Click to expand...

I'd disagree if you mean the handling is a big divide between the m2 and rs.


----------



## leopard

tt3600 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thing with the M2 is the new 240 is just as fast for a shed load less money. BMW shot themselves in the foot.
> 
> 
> 
> You've fallen into the classic trap of thinking the 240 is just as good as the M2 because it's as fast or slightly faster as it happens but that's just a headline*.There's a huge divide between theses cars when it comes to the way this car feels,handles and presents itself which can't be paralleled with the tt/rs.T*here's also the depreciation factor too.
> They'll be an even bigger divide once the performance variants are introduced in the next year or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd disagree if you mean the handling is a big divide between the m2 and rs.
Click to expand...

Read it again


----------



## leopard

Perhaps a little ambiguous in the above statement.

The sentiment,meaning that there's more of a handling difference between the m240i and M2 than that of the tts and ttrs.If anything, as an example,the mk2 tts handled better than the ttrs.
I am assuming this won't be the case for the mk3 but it's undeniable that the handling prowess will be familiar for both of them.


----------



## tt3600

Got you


----------



## mikef4uk

bezza said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it does turn out that the TTRS is unavailable to order then I will go-ahead with the M2. It may turn out that im underwhelmed by the performance or annoyance of not been able to easily plant the power down like in the TTRS. Im sure some of you guys have mentioned owning / driving one so any feedback would be appreciated. All I have to go from is the outstanding reviews, albeit Im not going to be kicking its tail out on a race track so unsure if its so good in the real world??
> 
> 
> 
> I currently drive a BMW 1M which is very similar to the M2 albeit different. It's a great fun car to drive, however, it is incredibly tail happy and will easily wheel spin in 3rd and 4th gear when dry and slippery. In perfect road conditions with nice smooth roads it's fast, very fast. However, back in the real world, it's incredibly twitchy and very hard to drive fast on U.K. Roads.
> 
> My partner has a got a four wheel drive BMW 320d X-Drive and around town her car is much more usable and quicker. You can get the power down so easily.
> 
> I love my 1M as it's still a real head turner, but I've bought a TT RS as I want a car I can drive fast with confidence across all road conditions, winter/summer, dry/wet. It should arrive in the next couple of weeks, currently in transport from the factory.
> 
> I also looked at the M2 but with a 1M sat at home, it was too similar and I wanted something completely different. Hope this helps.
Click to expand...

1M and M2 seem very closely matched on all the 'youtubes' I have watched, the 1M however would probably be the better bet for a 'weekend' car just because of its rarity alone, I guess the M2 will start to devalue as orders are either fullfilled or cancelled

Your obviously aware of the current price of a 1M at the moment being an owner, some low mileage one's are being priced around the same as a well specced TTRS.


----------



## Koimlg

My takeaway from that article was that the new RS is going to feel and handle better than my current one. That's all I need to know.[/quote]

My mk3 TTS feels and handles way better than the mk2 TT RS I owned. I'd also say it's within a nats whisker performance wise as well. The mk3 is so much more agile and alert, especially with the steering in dynamic. The mk3 RS I drove has lost none of that, just there's now more power and the brakes are flippin awesome. You won't be disappointed with the new RS if you're coming from a mk2 TT RS... but like I keep saying, the 'gap' between mk3 TTS and TT RS isn't as big as you think it would be.[/quote]

I may be misunderstanding but having recently driven a new S3 which I believe has the same engine as the Mk3TTS and now owning a Mk3 TTRS I would say they are worlds apart in terms of performance. Both great cars, but close to 100 hp difference really notices


----------



## Toshiba

Thats not really what he was getting at...

The current TTS is pretty much on par with the previous RS which i'd agree with performance wise. (without maps or changes)
The current TTS is leaps ahead of the previous RS in terms of driving dynamics, which id also agree with.

The current TTRS is faster than the TTS without doubt, but its not "leaps faster" (subjective term) which is what he said. The pick-up is the real difference between the two as long as you are over say 2300RPM in the RS, or you get that slight pause. Big difference to note between the two is a much better DSG in the RS.


----------



## powerplay

http://www.sytner.co.uk/car-search/6718363-audi-tt-2.5-t-fsi-tt-rs-quattro-2dr-s-tronic/

I don't get it. 2000 miles of wear and tear and they're asking list price .

From the pics it's not even been PDI'd properly either as it's still in allroad mode. :roll:


----------



## leopard

" Vehicle in use,please call for milage "

2000 miles and counting...


----------



## leopard

In contrast one with 10 miles on Auto trader at £58K.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... obcid=soc3


----------



## Jasonoldschool

I've bit the bullet tonight and bought a Glacier White TTRS coupe that a dealer has coming in tomorrow. I will post pics early next week when I collect. Took me from 9am to 6.15pm to haggle a discount


----------



## Shug750S

leopard said:


> " Vehicle in use,please call for milage "
> 
> 2000 miles and counting...


Looks like their demo.

So lots of ragging from cold, especially if Tosh or someone similar has been there, and probably will have another 2k miles on it in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## tt3600

Jasonoldschool said:


> I've bit the bullet tonight and bought a Glacier White TTRS coupe that a dealer has coming in tomorrow. I will post pics early next week when I collect. Took me from 9am to 6.15pm to haggle a discount


Congrats looking forward to the pics.


----------



## mikef4uk

Shug750S said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> " Vehicle in use,please call for milage "
> 
> 2000 miles and counting...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like their demo.
> 
> So lots of ragging from cold, especially if Tosh or someone similar has been there, and probably will have another 2k miles on it in the next couple of weeks.
Click to expand...

Dealers sometimes just enter a token mileage that they expect the car 'may' have on it by the time they get an enquiry, sometimes the advertised mileage is quite a lot higher than the car has


----------



## Cobstar

Jasonoldschool said:


> I've bit the bullet tonight and bought a Glacier White TTRS coupe that a dealer has coming in tomorrow. I will post pics early next week when I collect. Took me from 9am to 6.15pm to haggle a discount


Good for you. Looking forward to pics and some ongoing owner reports 

And bezza we need more info about your spec + pics and owner reports in due course. Particularly given your 1M experiences.


----------



## datamonkey

Jasonoldschool said:


> I've bit the bullet tonight and bought a Glacier White TTRS coupe that a dealer has coming in tomorrow. I will post pics early next week when I collect. Took me from 9am to 6.15pm to haggle a discount


Good man! Congrats on your third Mk3! The RS looks great in white. I presume it's with black pack too?

If you don't mind me asking what kind of discount did you manage?


----------



## Shug750S

datamonkey said:


> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've bit the bullet tonight and bought a Glacier White TTRS coupe that a dealer has coming in tomorrow. I will post pics early next week when I collect. Took me from 9am to 6.15pm to haggle a discount
> 
> 
> 
> Good man! Congrats on your third Mk3! The RS looks great in white. I presume it's with black pack too?
> 
> If you don't mind me asking what kind of discount did you manage?
Click to expand...

Third mk3!

Do you bother to wash your cars or just trade them in when grubby? :lol:


----------



## sherry13

Just arrived at Finchley Road Audi. This one with the optional blue front bumper for €1900.

Once they've sorted it, I will pop up and get a few pics as am intrigued how the silver and white will look in the flesh, and the dealership is just round the corner from me.










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Piker Mark

Toshiba said:


> Thats not really what he was getting at...
> 
> The current TTS is pretty much on par with the previous RS which i'd agree with performance wise. (without maps or changes)
> The current TTS is leaps ahead of the previous RS in terms of driving dynamics, which id also agree with.
> 
> The current TTRS is faster than the TTS without doubt, but its not "leaps faster" (subjective term) which is what he said. The pick-up is the real difference between the two as long as you are over say 2300RPM in the RS, or you get that slight pause. Big difference to note between the two is a much better DSG in the RS.


Thanks - yes that's my point. The mk3 TTS is a lot closer to the RS. It's not as fast in a straight line, but when you drive the two cars back-to-back, as I have, you're not left with the impression that you've been short changed in the TTS. They handle the same, steer the same, have the same interior and even to the untrained eye, look the same. The RS definitely has better brakes, makes a better noise and is quicker, but not by that much. The RS is heavier and the one I drove was quite sluggish to spool up at low revs. In a straight line it would pull away from a TTS, but not that quickly.

Chap who replied to the original post mentioned driving an 8v S3 and then the mk3 TTRS, stating there was a big gap there in performance. I'd agree, having owned the 8v S3, but then my TTS is a significant step up from the S3. That was a dull car, it really was. Nice, but dull. Not at all engaging to drive, the driving position (for me) was poor and it never really gelled for me. I then went and got the new RS3 and actually found that was an even bigger disappointment. In hindsight, I should have just gone straight to the TTS, but at the time, Audi weren't offering decent deals. My point is that the new TTS was such a revelation after those two cars - so much more engaging to drive and being lighter than the S3, also quicker, despite having the same engine. Add in the looks of the TT, the interior and yes, a much better driving position. That was me sold. But, the gap between my car and that RS I drove recently was surprisingly small. No surprise to me, as the latest TTS is a very good car.

That all being said, I'll still buy the RS when the time is right  Miami Blue, 20" gloss black Y spokes, black styling pack ... that's where I'm going spec wise for my RS. Probably be mid 2017 before I place an order, well, assuming you can actually order one by then [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jasonoldschool

sherry13 said:


> Just arrived at Finchley Road Audi. This one with the optional blue front bumper for €1900.
> 
> Once they've sorted it, I will pop up and get a few pics as am intrigued how the silver and white will look in the flesh, and the dealership is just round the corner from me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That's the colour combo of the one I have just bought from Liverpool Audi. Mine has Matt aluminium pack, storage pack, sports exhaust, sound and comfort pack, 20 inch silver 7 arm rotors, privacy glass and TYRE pressure monitor. I will be picking it up next Friday.

I paid £54000 no part ex and no finance. This dealer wasn't the only one offering me a car with discount, it was the spec closest to what I wanted.....all the others seem to have the expensive speed limiter increase that I was unwilling to pay for and would never use!

I will keep the viper green tts and sell privately after the winter.

Here's a video they sent to me of it coming off the transporter this morning:

https://video.citnow.com/vxwZb73_y6v

I will take some pics next week when I collect.


----------



## Jasonoldschool

datamonkey said:


> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've bit the bullet tonight and bought a Glacier White TTRS coupe that a dealer has coming in tomorrow. I will post pics early next week when I collect. Took me from 9am to 6.15pm to haggle a discount
> 
> 
> 
> Good man! Congrats on your third Mk3! The RS looks great in white. I presume it's with black pack too?
> 
> If you don't mind me asking what kind of discount did you manage?
Click to expand...

No it's got the silver pack and I got £3370 discount.


----------



## datamonkey

Jasonoldschool said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've bit the bullet tonight and bought a Glacier White TTRS coupe that a dealer has coming in tomorrow. I will post pics early next week when I collect. Took me from 9am to 6.15pm to haggle a discount
> 
> 
> 
> Good man! Congrats on your third Mk3! The RS looks great in white. I presume it's with black pack too?
> 
> If you don't mind me asking what kind of discount did you manage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's got the silver pack and I got £3370 discount.
Click to expand...

Cool thanks for the info and congrats, it looks sweet.

I hadn't seen a white RS with the ally pack until sherry posted it earlier so assumed it'd be black! I like the subtle colour combo...


----------



## SuperRS

mikef4uk said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS vs M2 review posted yesterday from Top Gear............. and interesting comment on availability
> 
> http://www.topgear.com/car-news/review/twin-test-audi-tt-rs-vs-bmw-m2#1
> 
> "_And while we're on semantics, you can't actually buy either of these cars right now. Sorry. The BMW's waiting list is measured in years not months unless you're paying to jump the queue, and Audi's measly 200-unit allocation of TT RSs for the UK has gone. All are pre-specced, so if you see one, the owner probably didn't get to choose that colour, or those wheels. They likely just took what the dealer had, such was their need for Noughties supercar performance. _"
> 
> 
> 
> Good to read lots of positives there. For both cars.
> 
> Seems 99.9% of RS buyers will be more than happy with their purchase...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have just read the full article, isnt it a shame that on the last page they conclude
> 
> '_'That said (the TTRS) its not going to keep you coming back for more smiles as often as the best BMW to currently wear the ///Mtricolore''_
> 
> Is this what we have come to expect from Audi? are we now programmed to expect and accept it? do the journo's just look to see what they wrote last time and perform a copy/paste?...............it seems to be an ongoing theme model after model,
> _''It's better than it was but not as good as it should/could be_''
> 
> PS: ''_But the dash and interior is very nice thank you_''
Click to expand...

Bmw m2 build slots readily available for 2017 delivery. My mate keeps me updated on m2 numbers and availability monthly, he says no delays on that model at all anymore


----------



## bezza

Cobstar said:


> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've bit the bullet tonight and bought a Glacier White TTRS coupe that a dealer has coming in tomorrow. I will post pics early next week when I collect. Took me from 9am to 6.15pm to haggle a discount
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you. Looking forward to pics and some ongoing owner reports
> 
> And bezza we need more info about your spec + pics and owner reports in due course. Particularly given your 1M experiences.
Click to expand...

Ara Blue with good spec including:
Comfort and Sound Pack
Sports Exhaust
Aluminium Styling Pack
20" 7 Spoke Rotors
Elec/fold/heat/dim door mirrors
Privacy Glass

Tracking my order I can see the car is currently coming across the English Channel, so will hopefully be with the dealer within the next week.


----------



## SuperRS

Well this thread has been entertaining.

I have my opinion but I shant bore you all with it.

You guys read the evo mag review at all?


----------



## sherry13

At Bolton Audi via natRs3 on Insta:










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mikef4uk

sherry13 said:


> Just arrived at Finchley Road Audi. This one with the optional blue front bumper for €1900.
> 
> Once they've sorted it, I will pop up and get a few pics as am intrigued how the silver and white will look in the flesh, and the dealership is just round the corner from me.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


White with silver goes very well, and would be my choice on either a TTS or TTRS

When I was buying my R8 the previous owner had 'wrapped' the blades in bloody awful plastic carbon fibre look alike, it looked dreadful, I mean absolute sh**e, 
I pushed and pushed for a real pair of carbon blades, but it wasnt happening, they agreed to remove the wrap and put right any marks etc, I started looking for a pair of carbon blades, and then I saw the car with silver blades were unmarked, no scalpel cuts/marks or anything else, not even a stonechip, and any intention of buying carbon blades disappeared, white with silver is kinda subtle


----------



## mikef4uk

Jasonoldschool said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just arrived at Finchley Road Audi. This one with the optional blue front bumper for €1900.
> 
> Once they've sorted it, I will pop up and get a few pics as am intrigued how the silver and white will look in the flesh, and the dealership is just round the corner from me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> That's the colour combo of the one I have just bought from Liverpool Audi. Mine has Matt aluminium pack, storage pack, sports exhaust, sound and comfort pack, 20 inch silver 7 arm rotors, privacy glass and TYRE pressure monitor. I will be picking it up next Friday.
> 
> I paid £54000 no part ex and no finance. This dealer wasn't the only one offering me a car with discount, it was the spec closest to what I wanted.....all the others seem to have the expensive speed limiter increase that I was unwilling to pay for and would never use!
> 
> I will keep the viper green tts and sell privately after the winter.
> 
> Here's a video they sent to me of it coming off the transporter this morning:
> 
> https://video.citnow.com/vxwZb73_y6v
> 
> I will take some pics next week when I collect.
Click to expand...

Sweet in white, nicest one I have seen


----------



## sherry13

Agree, I really like it as well - subtle but still saying "top of the range".

Not great quality, but here is the white with black in Roadster form, from Insta.

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13

Another all-black:









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Koimlg

Hi Folks few more photos including interior that someone asked for a little while back
Michelle

Deleted exterior shots on advice. Will repost without number plate


----------



## sherry13

Looking great! Hope OK for me to share a little more widely on Instagram?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Koimlg

sherry13 said:


> Looking great! Hope OK for me to share a little more widely on Instagram?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hi do you mean my post? Happy on here but wonder if should blank out plate for wider distribution. That said not 100% sure what that protects you from


----------



## Jasonoldschool

bezza said:


> Cobstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've bit the bullet tonight and bought a Glacier White TTRS coupe that a dealer has coming in tomorrow. I will post pics early next week when I collect. Took me from 9am to 6.15pm to haggle a discount
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you. Looking forward to pics and some ongoing owner reports
> 
> And bezza we need more info about your spec + pics and owner reports in due course. Particularly given your 1M experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ara Blue with good spec including:
> Comfort and Sound Pack
> Sports Exhaust
> Aluminium Styling Pack
> 20" 7 Spoke Rotors
> Elec/fold/heat/dim door mirrors
> Privacy Glass
> 
> Tracking my order I can see the car is currently coming across the English Channel, so will hopefully be with the dealer within the next week.
Click to expand...

The elec folding mirrors should be included in the comfort and sound pack. Nice to see the price list now available on the rs audi website.


----------



## powerplay

Jasonoldschool said:


> The elec folding mirrors should be included in the comfort and sound pack. Nice to see the price list now available on the radio audi website.


Radio Audi website?


----------



## Jasonoldschool

powerplay said:


> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> 
> The elec folding mirrors should be included in the comfort and sound pack. Nice to see the price list now available on the radio audi website.
> 
> 
> 
> Radio Audi website?
Click to expand...

Oops meant RS lol


----------



## Cobstar

bezza said:


> Ara Blue with good spec including:
> Comfort and Sound Pack
> Sports Exhaust
> Aluminium Styling Pack
> 20" 7 Spoke Rotors
> Elec/fold/heat/dim door mirrors
> Privacy Glass
> 
> Tracking my order I can see the car is currently coming across the English Channel, so will hopefully be with the dealer within the next week.


Nice spec. Have fun tracking your order. It's good that the cars are making their way into real world ownership.


----------



## R_TTS

Koimlg said:


> Hi Folks few more photos including interior that someone asked for a little while back
> Michelle


Pics like that could cost me £30k! That's the finest looking TT I've ever seen (along with a Nardo with black styling and carbon mirrors 1,138 pages back). Even the wheels look good like that.


----------



## powerplay

Jasonoldschool said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> 
> The elec folding mirrors should be included in the comfort and sound pack. Nice to see the price list now available on the radio audi website.
> 
> 
> 
> Radio Audi website?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops meant RS lol
Click to expand...

Ah!

The price list has been there a few weeks now, was posted here many pages back 8)


----------



## mikef4uk

sherry13 said:


> Looking great! Hope OK for me to share a little more widely on Instagram?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


feel free, if the quality isnt good enough drop me an email and ill send you the full fat version! I did reply to the PM but its seems 'stuck' in my outbox?


----------



## sherry13

Thanks, full fat sounds good, will send you a message!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mikef4uk

Jasonoldschool said:


> Ara Blue with good spec including:
> Comfort and Sound Pack
> Sports Exhaust
> Aluminium Styling Pack
> 20" 7 Spoke Rotors
> Elec/fold/heat/dim door mirrors
> Privacy Glass
> 
> Tracking my order I can see the car is currently coming across the English Channel, so will hopefully be with the dealer within the next week.


The elec folding mirrors should be included in the comfort and sound pack. Nice to see the price list now available on the rs audi website.[/quote]

Elec folding mirrors are great, my R8 has them but they will only operate when stationary whic is annoying, my golf also has them and they will operate up to 30mph which is great when that approaching gap narrows a bit!!

But..........alas, last week I folded the mirrors in when I approached a very narrow bit by where we live and when I got through it the sky lit up with blue flashing stuff from behind....................plod, didnt like the fact I folded the mirrors in I thought I was going to get arrested as I wasnt the best part of pleased [smiley=argue.gif]

The conversation deteriorated rather quickly, and he didnt like me saying, ''Is that it?'..I'm going''


----------



## Rev

Koimlg said:


> Hi Folks few more photos including interior that someone asked for a little while back
> Michelle


Looks really nice in that colour combo!

And Mike, thats funny.. but I don't blame you for snapping, sounds like plod was bored and looking for any excuse to pull someone over :?


----------



## Koimlg

R_TTS said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Folks few more photos including interior that someone asked for a little while back
> Michelle
> 
> 
> 
> Pics like that could cost me £30k! That's the finest looking TT I've ever seen (along with a Nardo with black styling and carbon mirrors 1,138 pages back). Even the wheels look good like that.
Click to expand...

Thanks 8)


----------



## KevC

mikef4uk said:


> I did reply to the PM but its seems 'stuck' in my outbox?


For reference, that just means the recipient hasn't read it yet. Meaning you have time to edit or delete before they do.


----------



## bezza

Used, 5k miles, £56k.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182380348232


----------



## Koimlg

bezza said:


> Used, 5k miles, £56k.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182380348232


5,000 miles in about 6 weeks, registered 1/11/2016. That's about 150 miles a day if you don't include weekends. How on earth?


----------



## Koimlg

By the way I have the matrix lights on my car. They are excellent. Can definitely recommend that option. They just automatically dim a section of the main beam which interferes with the car infront. Everything else remains on main beam giving great visibility


----------



## sherry13

I keep getting flashed by people (no not in that way) when I am using Matrix, so I don't tend to have the confidence to do it - I hate being dazzled by other drivers using regular lights on full beam so I would rather not do it myself. But yes, it's cool when it works and you get the dynamic front indicators of course!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Denty

sherry13 said:


> Another all-black:
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Now that looks very fine indeed.
I'm getting that tingling feeling and that feeling only leads to one thing....

Arghhh I want all black just like that!
Gimme gimme Gimme!

Wonder how much audi would offer me part X for mine... [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## sherry13

Catalunya and Ara with black packs (though Ara has body coloured mirrors)

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shug750S

Koimlg said:


> bezza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Used, 5k miles, £56k.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182380348232
> 
> 
> 
> 5,000 miles in about 6 weeks, registered 1/11/2016. That's about 150 miles a day if you don't include weekends. How on earth?
Click to expand...

Various test drives plus the sales team taking it home at weekends / evenings to impress their other halfs / mates down the pub?

And probably 25 launches, and ragged from cold.


----------



## RobRain

Autocar 7th December - full test of the TT RS. Front cover has "Best Used Cars for winter".

Four stars, usual comments about involvement levels. Website still has Mk2 review (as of two minutes ago) and the Spanish first drive of the Mk3 (http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/aud ... upe-review)


----------



## sherry13

Some more of the glacier white/ silver which is at Finchley Road Audi.









































































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## powerplay

What on earth is Quattro Protection Pack  ?


----------



## Shug750S

powerplay said:


> What on earth is Quattro Protection Pack  ?


Whatever it is it costs £1,750, so must be good :lol:


----------



## blaird03

powerplay said:


> What on earth is Quattro Protection Pack  ?


I would hazard a guess at -
"you will pay 4 times more than you need to for 4 things you don't really need" ?


----------



## leopard

Silver and white isn't doing it for me,marginally better than silver and blue but still.

Silver and anything = yukuty yuk


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> What on earth is Quattro Protection Pack  ?


Easy,it's treatment.


----------



## Real Thing

See there also charging twice for the Folding Mirrors should be part of the Comfort and Sound Pack


----------



## Real Thing

Looking at most of the Cars for Sale (Coupe) the option list always seem very similar the ones around the £58K List price have Colour Upcharge, Ally Pack, 20" Silver Alloys, Sports Exhaust, Privacy Glass, Tyre Pressure System and Storage Pack the ones around £55K Are Nardo or Colour Upcharge with no Ally or Black Pack, Speed Limiter Increase 19" Titanium Alloys, Advance Key, Folding Mirrors, Storage Pack and Smoking Pack then there's the ones well above £60K which just seemed to have ticked everything.
Anyone who's collected or had Test Drive know if it's got Audi Connect says in brochure Std but heard that as these are launch cars Audi have said they are not standard, and didn't put Audi connect on


----------



## Jasonoldschool

sherry13 said:


> Some more of the glacier white/ silver which is at Finchley Road Audi.
> 
> View attachment 9
> View attachment 8
> View attachment 7
> View attachment 6
> View attachment 5
> View attachment 4
> View attachment 3
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks for the pics Sherry13, that will keep me going until next Friday when I pick mine which has the exact same spec......except for the Quattro protection pack which I rather politely declined. I also had been charged twice for the folding mirrors as they are included in the sound and comfort pack and after some discussion today I have been credited with the cost.


----------



## Cobstar

sherry13 said:


> Catalunya and Ara with black packs (though Ara has body coloured mirrors)


Thank you for sharing more piccies. Really like Ara Blue with black pack and body coloured mirrors. The joint holder of the car buying purse strings still thinks the quattro logo on the front grille looks "chavvy" but did like the colour combination.


----------



## sherry13

Talking of Audi Connect, wasn't there going to be some sort of big announcement on that, or was it made up? Apols, that's slightly off-topic.

Yes, i was baffled by Quattro Protection as well, must be a re-branded insurance of some sort.

I will see what they say about the Mirrorgate!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13

Haha I hadn't thought of it as chavvy before. I think it's at the respectable end of racing decals - typically corporate Audi in its design, rather than Halfords. And of course, it's now what you get on all new RS models.

Edit:
Quick start-up video of the glacier white.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BNxOwAIAZ0M/

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## suffeks

any tunes yet?  450HP who thinks they will hit that with this motor

hopefully no misfires for the first 2 years blaming the spark plugs LOLLLLL


----------



## powerplay

I'd be pleasantly surprised with 450 but would be more than happy with 420-430hp and a decent dollop of extra torque - that's where the noticeable performance comes from and what really transformed the current RS, just stage1 added about 150 extra torques with lots of performance below 2krpm too.


----------



## caney

suffeks said:


> any tunes yet?  450HP who thinks they will hit that with this motor
> 
> hopefully no misfires for the first 2 years blaming the spark plugs LOLLLLL


more like 470/480 with filter i reckon


----------



## caney

powerplay said:


> I'd be pleasantly surprised with 450 but would be more than happy with 420-430hp and a decent dollop of extra torque - that's where the noticeable performance comes from and what really transformed the current RS, just stage1 added about 150 extra torques with lots of performance below 2krpm too.


its already 400 so it will easily be 450+


----------



## sherry13

Talking of tunes, i was speaking with a very informed source in Germany about all of "this" last week. I won't bother repeating it as i will be accused of making it all up, but one thing is the TT RS Plus is definitely happening and it won't be a small leap in hp, either....

In other news, the Ara Blue at Audi City London has been sold.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## powerplay

caney said:


> its already 400 so it will easily be 450+


Yes no doubt you're right and if I manage to get one a remap will be a must!

I wonder how hard Audi will have made it though this time, with encryption to crack, td1 flags to avoid etc!


----------



## Koimlg

Jasonoldschool said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some more of the glacier white/ silver which is at Finchley Road Audi.
> 
> View attachment 9
> View attachment 8
> View attachment 7
> View attachment 6
> View attachment 5
> View attachment 4
> View attachment 3
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pics Sherry13, that will keep me going until next Friday when I pick mine which has the exact same spec......except for the Quattro protection pack which I rather politely declined. I also had been charged twice for the folding mirrors as they are included in the sound and comfort pack and after some discussion today I have been credited with the cost.
Click to expand...

What denotes a comfort pack? My car was silly spec and silly price but no mention of comfort pack specifically. I have a list of extras I could post. Just checking the mirror situation


----------



## Real Thing

Koimlg said:


> What denotes a comfort pack? My car was silly spec and silly price but no mention of comfort pack specifically. I have a list of extras I could post. Just checking the mirror situation


Think Brochure/price list was posted quite a few pages back can be downloaded from Audi Web-site as well 
https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi ... celist.pdf
Page 17 is Comfort and Soundpack Details.


----------



## Koimlg

Real Thing said:


> Looking at most of the Cars for Sale (Coupe) the option list always seem very similar the ones around the £58K List price have Colour Upcharge, Ally Pack, 20" Silver Alloys, Sports Exhaust, Privacy Glass, Tyre Pressure System and Storage Pack the ones around £55K Are Nardo or Colour Upcharge with no Ally or Black Pack, Speed Limiter Increase 19" Titanium Alloys, Advance Key, Folding Mirrors, Storage Pack and Smoking Pack then there's the ones well above £60K which just seemed to have ticked everything.
> Anyone who's collected or had Test Drive know if it's got Audi Connect says in brochure Std but heard that as these are launch cars Audi have said they are not standard, and didn't put Audi connect on


Audi Connect definitely on my car. I have registered and can now get google earth which is cool 8)


----------



## leopard

sherry13 said:


> Talking of tunes, i was speaking with a very informed source in Germany about all of "this" last week. I won't bother repeating it as i will be accused of making it all up, but one thing is the TT RS Plus is definitely happening and it won't be a small leap in hp, either....
> 
> In other news, the Ara Blue at Audi City London has been sold.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Ears have pricked up...

The usual,,,when,why,spec and price...ta


----------



## mikef4uk

leopard said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking of tunes, i was speaking with a very informed source in Germany about all of "this" last week. I won't bother repeating it as i will be accused of making it all up, but one thing is the TT RS Plus is definitely happening and it won't be a small leap in hp, either....
> 
> In other news, the Ara Blue at Audi City London has been sold.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> Ears have pricked up...
> 
> The usual,,,when,why,spec and price...ta
Click to expand...

Until we see the price that is, I reckon £3K extra for every 20hp they add, going to be one expensive car the plus


----------



## leopard

mikef4uk said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking of tunes, i was speaking with a very informed source in Germany about all of "this" last week. I won't bother repeating it as i will be accused of making it all up, but one thing is the TT RS Plus is definitely happening and it won't be a small leap in hp, either....
> 
> In other news, the Ara Blue at Audi City London has been sold.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> Ears have pricked up...
> 
> The usual,,,when,why,spec and price...ta
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until we see the price that is, I reckon £3K extra for every 20hp they add, going to be one expensive car the plus
Click to expand...

I'm kinda hoping that the 'plus' might be where the RS is now once things have settled down next year with discounts etc,but you're right,expensive either way.


----------



## powerplay

Can't even buy a TTRS yet let alone a rumoured Plus, it will still be a rumour in 12 months :lol:


----------



## sherry13

TTRS with ABT black wheels and dreadful music.

__
http://instagr.am/p/BNzZLWblieA/

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FastLaneJB

First post 

Just thought I'd say how utterly stupid I feel it is that Audi currently isn't planning to sell more of this model after all the great reviews the car has got. Also I don't tend to like to compromise on the spec I want on the car so no factory orders is also a major issue.

Having said that I wasn't planning on buying just yet. I'm in a 2016 BMW M5 currently so likely would keep this for a while longer before changing. I had a C63S before this though that had to go back because of the shocking build quality in the end, sad still as it sounded amazing.

I've tended to stick to saloons because of the family however since changing the wife up to a car that's big enough as a family car I could be freed to try something with 2 seats in the future The rear seats aren't practical in a TT personally to count as useable.

I drove a TTS a while ago however I have to be honest it wasn't fast enough for me to consider it. I'm not really interested in the 0-60 times or even beating others off the lights. What I do like is once it gets going is the feeling of speed, being pinned back into the seat that gives me the grins. I think the TTRS with its extra power would be able to do that without issue.

For those considering other cars I can agree that rear wheel drive can be a problem in this country. Not just from the rain but once you get to M5 levels of power even cold days with a cold road / tires become a factor. Only recently I pressed the accelerator a bit too much on a cold but dry day to the point it dropped a cog and I got a 10% slip roughly on the rear at 65mph on a dual carriageway. It's got enough power to break traction at the rear in all but the warmest of summer days (Then it just grips and goes). I'd probably say around half the accelerator pedal is off limits in the winter. Oh the traction control is obviously very good and able to sort my human errors out perfectly. Just don't switch it off on public roads. 

However still a great car. M2 wasn't out when I ordered that but it was quite a bit cheaper than a M3 / M4 at the time because of the offers and 0% APR. I suspect now a new one will be coming next year it's even cheaper. It's also the most comfortable car I've ever owned. Only something like a 7 series / S class go a step beyond. For an M car it amazes me just how good the suspension is for UK roads.

Anyway maybe Audi will come to their senses or maybe the RS4 or some other car will blow me away when it comes time to look for a change. However I'd be disappointed if the TTRS wasn't at least an option.


----------



## leopard

FastLaneJB said:


> First post
> 
> Just thought I'd say how utterly stupid I feel it is that Audi currently isn't planning to sell more of this model after all the great reviews the car has got. Also I don't tend to like to compromise on the spec I want on the car so no factory orders is also a major issue.
> 
> Having said that I wasn't planning on buying just yet. I'm in a 2016 BMW M5 currently so likely would keep this for a while longer before changing. I had a C63S before this though that had to go back because of the shocking build quality in the end, sad still as it sounded amazing.
> 
> I've tended to stick to saloons because of the family however since changing the wife up to a car that's big enough as a family car I could be freed to try something with 2 seats in the future The rear seats aren't practical in a TT personally to count as useable.
> 
> I drove a TTS a while ago however I have to be honest it wasn't fast enough for me to consider it. I'm not really interested in the 0-60 times or even beating others off the lights. What I do like is once it gets going is the feeling of speed, being pinned back into the seat that gives me the grins. I think the TTRS with its extra power would be able to do that without issue.
> 
> For those considering other cars I can agree that rear wheel drive can be a problem in this country. Not just from the rain but once you get to M5 levels of power even cold days with a cold road / tires become a factor. Only recently I pressed the accelerator a bit too much on a cold but dry day to the point it dropped a cog and I got a 10% slip roughly on the rear at 65mph on a dual carriageway. It's got enough power to break traction at the rear in all but the warmest of summer days (Then it just grips and goes). I'd probably say around half the accelerator pedal is off limits in the winter. Oh the traction control is obviously very good and able to sort my human errors out perfectly. Just don't switch it off on public roads.
> 
> However still a great car. M2 wasn't out when I ordered that but it was quite a bit cheaper than a M3 / M4 at the time because of the offers and 0% APR. I suspect now a new one will be coming next year it's even cheaper. It's also the most comfortable car I've ever owned. Only something like a 7 series / S class go a step beyond. For an M car it amazes me just how good the suspension is for UK roads.
> 
> Anyway maybe Audi will come to their senses or maybe the RS4 or some other car will blow me away when it comes time to look for a change. However I'd be disappointed if the TTRS wasn't at least an option.


Hi,welcome.

There's a lot here..

Your BMW M5 has 575 bhp,the TT RS 400 ps and a lot less torque.

I think you're going to be disappointed if you think the RS is going to give you the feeling of being pinned back to the seat if you thought the TTS wasn't fast enough compared to an M5.The acceleration is comparative for both but once up and going the M5 would show the RS a clean pair of heels....more so for an M2 which isn't as quick,but then the M2 isn't about outright acceleration and speed.

Of course the RS will be faster overall in bad weather and this is the main argument for AWD but I don't drive at 10/10 when it's like this anyway and AWD won't save you going down hill if it's icy either.

By all means put the RS on your short list,but test drive it first.


----------



## powerplay

The M5 is no doubt an impressive machine and generally in a different league to an Audi TT.

That said, they aren't really cars you can make direct comparisons with. The M5 is in excess of four hundred kilos heavier than a TTRS, so the jump in power figures is not really proportional.

A TTRS is going to be quicker in a straight line for most public-road use and, depending on if you would ever consider a map from one of the well known tuners, could potentially be quicker without question.

More importantly though, in a TTRS you can pull out for that overtake and mash the throttle, use all available performance, and be totally sure the car on its own will not try to kill you - dry, cold, damp, wet, no matter. Personally I don't have any desire to own a car with big performance that I'm scared to exploit - what's the point in that?!

Saying that however, an AWD M5 is due next year, so for someone already in the M5 league, that would certainly be the more obvious choice.


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> The M5 is no doubt an impressive machine and generally in a different league to an Audi TT.
> 
> That said, they aren't really cars you can make direct comparisons with. The M5 is in excess of four hundred kilos heavier than a TTRS, so the jump in power figures is not really proportional.
> 
> A TTRS is going to be quicker in a straight line for most public-road use and, depending on if you would ever consider a map from one of the well known tuners, could potentially be quicker without question.


Disagree !

Power to weight ratio is higher for the BMW which accounts for the weight of both cars.

BMW M5- 300 bhp/ton...501 llb ft

Audi tt rs (2017) - 278 bhp/ton...354 llb ft

The difference in torque alone is massive and is the figure that will give the back of the seat experience compared to hp.


----------



## powerplay

leopard said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> The M5 is no doubt an impressive machine and generally in a different league to an Audi TT.
> 
> That said, they aren't really cars you can make direct comparisons with. The M5 is in excess of four hundred kilos heavier than a TTRS, so the jump in power figures is not really proportional.
> 
> A TTRS is going to be quicker in a straight line for most public-road use and, depending on if you would ever consider a map from one of the well known tuners, could potentially be quicker without question.
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree !
> 
> Power to weight ratio is higher for the BMW which accounts for the weight of both cars.
> 
> BMW M5- 300 bhp/ton...501 llb ft
> 
> Audi tt rs (2017) - 278 bhp/ton...354 llb ft
> 
> The difference in torque alone is massive and is the figure that will give the back of the seat experience compared to hp.
Click to expand...

Yep it has a higher power-to-weight. I only meant that the numbers on paper weren't such a big gap as they first appear, it's only a 7.5% better power to weight.

The OP already said he can break traction with a dab of the throttle at motorway speeds - so in the real world how much faster is it going to be?

As the OP is after a TTRS but concerned about it not feeling as quick, it's likely a map would easily sort that - tuners are working on it already so chances are by the time you can actually get hold of a factory spec car it will be an option. A reasonably obtainable 450hp in the new TTRS will give it a p2w of about 5% more than a stock M5. We already know the 2.5 can produce way more torque than stock too. Not huge, but with the ability to use it all, probably good enough?


----------



## Piker Mark

sherry13 said:


> Some more of the glacier white/ silver which is at Finchley Road Audi.
> 
> View attachment 9
> View attachment 8
> View attachment 7
> View attachment 6
> View attachment 5
> View attachment 4
> View attachment 3
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I think the silver on white doesn't look as good as the gloss black pack; the quirky 20" wheels in silver don't do it any favours either. The RS I drove last week had the gloss black pack, which did look good. I think the silver is too bright and you'd need to be careful which body colour you blended it with. 
Apparently, there's a black version of the 19" wheel you'll be able to spec for the RS - sales rep got an image of it up on his screen and it actually looked OK. Well, once you can actually order a car in a decent spec that is. All the current dealer cars carry options most people would never spec themselves. Also not seen a single one without the chav wing on the back - I'll be optioning that off mine and staying with the retractable version - as per what I had on my last RS.


----------



## powerplay

Piker Mark said:


> Apparently, there's a black version of the 19" wheel you'll be able to spec for the RS - sales rep got an image of it up on his screen and it actually looked OK. Well, once you can actually order a car in a decent spec that is. All the current dealer cars carry options most people would never spec themselves.


I asked my local dealer about those wheels too. They're on the European spec but not the UK spec. No idea why they're not offered in the UK - but if I was going to go to the effort of getting different wheels, neither of the designs offered would get a second thought.


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> The M5 is no doubt an impressive machine and generally in a different league to an Audi TT.
> 
> That said, they aren't really cars you can make direct comparisons with. The M5 is in excess of four hundred kilos heavier than a TTRS, so the jump in power figures is not really proportional.
> 
> A TTRS is going to be quicker in a straight line for most public-road use and, depending on if you would ever consider a map from one of the well known tuners, could potentially be quicker without question.
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree !
> 
> Power to weight ratio is higher for the BMW which accounts for the weight of both cars.
> 
> BMW M5- 300 bhp/ton...501 llb ft
> 
> Audi tt rs (2017) - 278 bhp/ton...354 llb ft
> 
> The difference in torque alone is massive and is the figure that will give the back of the seat experience compared to hp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep it has a higher power-to-weight. I only meant that the numbers on paper weren't such a big gap as they first appear, it's only a 7.5% better power to weight.
> 
> The OP already said he can break traction with a dab of the throttle at motorway speeds - so in the real world how much faster is it going to be?
> 
> As the OP is after a TTRS but concerned about it not feeling as quick, it's likely a map would easily sort that - tuners are working on it already so chances are by the time you can actually get hold of a factory spec car it will be an option. A reasonably obtainable 450hp in the new TTRS will give it a p2w of about 5% more than a stock M5. We already know the 2.5 can produce way more torque than stock too. Not huge, but with the ability to use it all, probably good enough?
Click to expand...

No doubt,but I'd feel uneasy about tinkering with an expensive new car.If sherry13's informer is correct I'd rather wait for this.
(Page 242)

"sherry13 wrote:
Talking of tunes, i was speaking with a very informed source in Germany about all of "this" last week. I won't bother repeating it as i will be accused of making it all up, but one thing is the TT RS Plus is definitely happening and it won't be a small leap in hp, either.."


----------



## RobRain

Group test on Autocar site today: http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-c ... group-test

Also the Full test from the magazine is now online: http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/audi/tt-rs


----------



## Koimlg

Real Thing said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> What denotes a comfort pack? My car was silly spec and silly price but no mention of comfort pack specifically. I have a list of extras I could post. Just checking the mirror situation
> 
> 
> 
> Think Brochure/price list was posted quite a few pages back can be downloaded from Audi Web-site as well
> https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi ... celist.pdf
> Page 17 is Comfort and Soundpack Details.
Click to expand...

Yes seen that. My car has all those extras in the comfort pack but I was charged individually and there was no mention of it having a 'comfort pack' Have any of the current cars actually been specced as having a comfort pack? If so what was the price, £1600?
Thanks


----------



## RobRain

Koimlg said:


> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> What denotes a comfort pack? My car was silly spec and silly price but no mention of comfort pack specifically. I have a list of extras I could post. Just checking the mirror situation
> 
> 
> 
> Think Brochure/price list was posted quite a few pages back can be downloaded from Audi Web-site as well
> https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi ... celist.pdf
> Page 17 is Comfort and Soundpack Details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes seen that. My car has all those extras in the comfort pack but I was charged individually and there was no mention of it having a 'comfort pack' Have any of the current cars actually been specced as having a comfort pack? If so what was the price, £1600?
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Think it's time for a chat with your salesperson...


----------



## leopard

RobRain said:


> Group test on Autocar site today: http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-c ... group-test
> 
> Also the Full test from the magazine is now online: http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/audi/tt-rs


3rd out of 3....looking good :lol:


----------



## Koimlg

Just reposting this as a main question
My car has all the extras in the comfort pack but I was charged individually and there was no mention of it having a 'comfort pack' Have any of the current cars actually been specced as having a comfort pack? If so what was the price, £1650?
That is a difference of £700 if you price them individually. I would take this up with the dealer if anyone can confirm with certainty that current cars have the exact comfort pack spec (as in the brochure) listed as a comfort pack and priced at £1650 including VAT
Thanks

Thanks


----------



## powerplay

RobRain said:


> Group test on Autocar site today: http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-c ... group-test
> 
> Also the Full test from the magazine is now online: http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/audi/tt-rs


Once again a review that takes cost into account. Yadayada not listening lol.

It seems they're impressed with the Audi but mark it down because it's too safe and easy drive fast and has less steering feel.

Personally I'll take easy and safe over hard work and a handful, so this review works for me :lol:

No comments either on build quality or interior cabin. We all know the TT, regardless of S or RS wins here no question.


----------



## Real Thing

Koimlg said:


> Just reposting this as a main question
> My car has all the extras in the comfort pack but I was charged individually and there was no mention of it having a 'comfort pack' Have any of the current cars actually been specced as having a comfort pack? If so what was the price, £1650?
> That is a difference of £700 if you price them individually. I would take this up with the dealer if anyone can confirm with certainty that current cars have the exact comfort pack spec (as in the brochure) listed as a comfort pack and priced at £1650 including VAT
> Thanks
> 
> Thanks


My 1st Order/Invoice had Factory Options as Comfort & Sound Pack (WB3) £1650.00 and Folding Mirrors (6XK) @ £280.00 it's now corrected to Comfort & Sound Pack (£1650) and Folding Mirrors (0.00) 
Think there having enough out of us with out trying to charge you Individually time for a Rant [smiley=argue.gif]
Electric Seats aren't even in the RS Price List Individually so I assume there've took the price and code from the TTS Brochure.


----------



## Koimlg

Real Thing said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just reposting this as a main question
> My car has all the extras in the comfort pack but I was charged individually and there was no mention of it having a 'comfort pack' Have any of the current cars actually been specced as having a comfort pack? If so what was the price, £1650?
> That is a difference of £700 if you price them individually. I would take this up with the dealer if anyone can confirm with certainty that current cars have the exact comfort pack spec (as in the brochure) listed as a comfort pack and priced at £1650 including VAT
> Thanks
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st Order/Invoice had Factory Options as Comfort & Sound Pack (WB3) £1650.00 and Folding Mirrors (6XK) @ £280.00 it's now corrected to Comfort & Sound Pack (£1650) and Folding Mirrors (0.00)
> Think there having enough out of us with out trying to charge you Individually time for a Rant [smiley=argue.gif]
> Electric Seats aren't even in the RS Price List Individually so I assume there've took the price and code from the TTS Brochure.
Click to expand...

Thanks I will collate all replies before going back to the dealer. Please can you say exactly what you were told or know to be the case in your car in the comfort pack especially if the component extras had codes. I know its in the brochure but what were you told. I will need clear info to challenge their pricing. Where did you buy yours from?
Thanks again


----------



## Jasonoldschool

Koimlg said:


> Just reposting this as a main question
> My car has all the extras in the comfort pack but I was charged individually and there was no mention of it having a 'comfort pack' Have any of the current cars actually been specced as having a comfort pack? If so what was the price, £1650?
> That is a difference of £700 if you price them individually. I would take this up with the dealer if anyone can confirm with certainty that current cars have the exact comfort pack spec (as in the brochure) listed as a comfort pack and priced at £1650 including VAT
> Thanks
> 
> Thanks


Hi my car which I'm collecting Friday has the comfort pack which consists of B&O stereo, electric seats, advanced key and folding mirrors cost £1650 including vat. My dealer also charged me for folding mirrors separately on the order to the tune of £280, this has now been corrected on the purchase invoice so I have been charged only £1650. Hope that helps.


----------



## FastLaneJB

powerplay said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> The M5 is no doubt an impressive machine and generally in a different league to an Audi TT.
> 
> That said, they aren't really cars you can make direct comparisons with. The M5 is in excess of four hundred kilos heavier than a TTRS, so the jump in power figures is not really proportional.
> 
> A TTRS is going to be quicker in a straight line for most public-road use and, depending on if you would ever consider a map from one of the well known tuners, could potentially be quicker without question.
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree !
> 
> Power to weight ratio is higher for the BMW which accounts for the weight of both cars.
> 
> BMW M5- 300 bhp/ton...501 llb ft
> 
> Audi tt rs (2017) - 278 bhp/ton...354 llb ft
> 
> The difference in torque alone is massive and is the figure that will give the back of the seat experience compared to hp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep it has a higher power-to-weight. I only meant that the numbers on paper weren't such a big gap as they first appear, it's only a 7.5% better power to weight.
> 
> The OP already said he can break traction with a dab of the throttle at motorway speeds - so in the real world how much faster is it going to be?
> 
> As the OP is after a TTRS but concerned about it not feeling as quick, it's likely a map would easily sort that - tuners are working on it already so chances are by the time you can actually get hold of a factory spec car it will be an option. A reasonably obtainable 450hp in the new TTRS will give it a p2w of about 5% more than a stock M5. We already know the 2.5 can produce way more torque than stock too. Not huge, but with the ability to use it all, probably good enough?
Click to expand...

I think both of you are right in a way. In the right conditions the M5 should be quicker and I know when I catch that because the push back into the chair is pretty epic. However more often than not in this country the traction control light is flashing like mad and it's not able to give it's full. There's a level of excitement to the rear end shaking it's hips sometimes but it's not quick either so I think if I'm to have a car with that kind of power again it needs to be 4 wheel drive. Thankfully it looks like pretty much all manufacturers are going that route now with their high powered cars.

To me the TT is a kind of car I've never owned. The M5 is big and comfortable but to be honest in the UK I'd prefer something that's more 3 series / C class / A4 size at most. The 5 series is a big car for some of our parking spaces and with the wider tires at the front the M5 has a worse turning circle than the lesser 5 series as well. It's not that big that I've come unstuck yet but I'd still prefer a smaller car in general.

It also handles amazingly well and grips on the turn in however I find it hard to shake the feeling of the weight. It's a heavy car and you feel it in the corners. So while it can deal with it, it also feels like it shouldn't be making those corners. I guess its kind of what people might feel about down force but my mind tells me it shouldn't make corners at the speeds I know it can. My mind tends to win and that slows you down a bit as well. I guess a smaller car can feel more nimble even if in reality there isn't as much in it as it feels.

So yeah by the time I change I'll likely have a list of things like the E63S, G30 M5, P100D, A4 RS, etc, etc but I'd like to have the TT RS on the cards as well. I've not had an Audi but the Virtual Cockpit seems so amazing and I'm a sucker for some good tech.

I'd want my TT RS with the normal wing, not the fixed one. I'd maybe debadge it where you can as I'd like to blend in a bit more than I do currently. You don't half get a bit of attention in an M5 and there's a definite increase in the number of people that speed past and cut you up. No doubt so they can go off to their mates that they overtook an M5 or some such thing. Obviously I don't bother to try and race them as likely it's raining and their 1995 Golf GTI would show me up :lol:


----------



## Koimlg

Another question regarding pricing of my car. Please can someone tell me how I can determine if it has magnetic ride fitted. I assume it will be the same for any MK3 tt
Thanks


----------



## powerplay

Koimlg said:


> Another question regarding pricing of my car. Please can someone tell me how I can determine if it has magnetic ride fitted. I assume it will be the same for any MK3 tt
> Thanks


 Mag ride is something I would want on my mk3 TTRS and as far as I can determine, none of these first dealer-spec cars have it. someone with a TTS should be able to confirm what options you should see in the VC if it were there. If it's anything like the mk2 then there'll be a yello shock-absorber symbol that lights when you start the car then goes out.


----------



## Real Thing

Koimlg said:


> Thanks I will collate all replies before going back to the dealer. Please can you say exactly what you were told or know to be the case in your car in the comfort pack especially if the component extras had codes. I know its in the brochure but what were you told. I will need clear info to challenge their pricing. Where did you buy yours from?
> Thanks again


My Order is though the Vindis Group, Dealer sent Spec of there Car's though with Prices and a Copy of the TTRS Price List (Same as the one on Audi Web Site) Before Ordering I referred him to look at what the Comfort and Sound Pack Contains and he was quite happy to remove the Mirror Charge it also had the Silver 20" Alloys charged at £1595 although correct Code (CN7) (He blamed that mistake on Audi Computerised Pricing :lol
One Dealer I Spoke to said that I couldn't go off Audi's Price List as these were Audi Launch Cars and had Options not for the UK market but when asked which options failed to find anything on there Cars that wasn't somewhere on there Pricing I think there may be some Cars that have Electric seats around without the B&O System but If your Car has everything that is included in the Package I'm sure you have a Case for them only Charging you the £1650 Option


----------



## Koimlg

powerplay said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another question regarding pricing of my car. Please can someone tell me how I can determine if it has magnetic ride fitted. I assume it will be the same for any MK3 tt
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Mag ride is something I would want on my mk3 TTRS and as far as I can determine, none of these first dealer-spec cars have it. someone with a TTS should be able to confirm what options you should see in the VC if it were there. If it's anything like the mk2 then there'll be a yello shock-absorber symbol that lights when you start the car then goes out.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I have seen a roadster with mag ride advertised


----------



## powerplay

When I was last at my local dealer we looked in their inventory of group-available cars and there was nothing with either mag ride or dynamic pack option - only looked a coupes though, not interested in a roadster


----------



## Koimlg

powerplay said:


> When I was last at my local dealer we looked in their inventory of group-available cars and there was nothing with either mag ride or dynamic pack option - only looked a coupes though, not interested in a roadster


Yes didn't see it for any coupe but def on the roadster. Really need to know where on the virtual dashboard or anywhere else it says you have mag ride


----------



## powerplay

Koimlg said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was last at my local dealer we looked in their inventory of group-available cars and there was nothing with either mag ride or dynamic pack option - only looked a coupes though, not interested in a roadster
> 
> 
> 
> Yes didn't see it for any coupe but def on the roadster. Really need to know where on the virtual dashboard or anywhere else it says you have mag ride
Click to expand...

There should be a sticker in the front of the user manual listing all the option codes fitted.


----------



## Koimlg

powerplay said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was last at my local dealer we looked in their inventory of group-available cars and there was nothing with either mag ride or dynamic pack option - only looked a coupes though, not interested in a roadster
> 
> 
> 
> Yes didn't see it for any coupe but def on the roadster. Really need to know where on the virtual dashboard or anywhere else it says you have mag ride
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There should be a sticker in the front of the user manual listing all the option codes fitted.
Click to expand...

Thanks found that where are the codes listed as to what they refer to


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was last at my local dealer we looked in their inventory of group-available cars and there was nothing with either mag ride or dynamic pack option - only looked a coupes though, not interested in a roadster
> 
> 
> 
> Yes didn't see it for any coupe but def on the roadster. Really need to know where on the virtual dashboard or anywhere else it says you have mag ride
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There should be a sticker in the front of the user manual listing all the option codes fitted.
Click to expand...

Or alternatively ring the dealer who sold you the car ?


----------



## powerplay

Koimlg said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a sticker in the front of the user manual listing all the option codes fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks found that where are the codes listed as to what they refer to
Click to expand...

https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/...celists/TTRS-Coupe-And-Roadster-Pricelist.pdf


----------



## Koimlg

powerplay said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a sticker in the front of the user manual listing all the option codes fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks found that where are the codes listed as to what they refer to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/...celists/TTRS-Coupe-And-Roadster-Pricelist.pdf
Click to expand...

Thanks, no none of the codes on the sticker are the codes in the brochure


----------



## Koimlg

Yes didn't see it for any coupe but def on the roadster. Really need to know where on the virtual dashboard or anywhere else it says you have mag ride[/quote]

There should be a sticker in the front of the user manual listing all the option codes fitted.[/quote]

Or alternatively ring the dealer who sold you the car ?[/quote]

No not yet I am trying to get a clear arguement together before approaching them. Something isn't right regarding spec and price e.g. the comfort and sound pack issue I have previously mentioned. Need to get my facts right on everything. I was also charged the price for the dynamic plus pack which should include sports exhaust mag ride and derestricted speed. Need to confirm if it has mag ride as it wasn't mentioned


----------



## RobRain

Koimlg said:


> Yes didn't see it for any coupe but def on the roadster. Really need to know where on the virtual dashboard or anywhere else it says you have mag ride.
> 
> There should be a sticker in the front of the user manual listing all the option codes fitted


Try this site http://igorweb.org/equidec.aspx. It's a little out of date, so if your codes don't match, search for "Audi option codes" and pick another site or PDF. I've used the first site in the past to confirm my car had every option on it that I purchased.


----------



## ZephyR2

leopard said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was last at my local dealer we looked in their inventory of group-available cars and there was nothing with either mag ride or dynamic pack option - only looked a coupes though, not interested in a roadster
> 
> 
> 
> Yes didn't see it for any coupe but def on the roadster. Really need to know where on the virtual dashboard or anywhere else it says you have mag ride
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There should be a sticker in the front of the user manual listing all the option codes fitted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or alternatively ring the dealer who sold you the car ?
Click to expand...

Ha! If you think 
a) He will have a clue and
b). That you can believe him
 LOL

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Real Thing

Koimlg said:


> Another question regarding pricing of my car. Please can someone tell me how I can determine if it has magnetic ride fitted. I assume it will be the same for any MK3 tt
> Thanks


Not Sure if this will tell you but if you haven't already done it Register your Car with yourAudi (Top right link on Audi Web Site) It should then bring up the details of Specification mine shows As having the Comfort and Sound Pack (Also shows as Ceramic front Brakes so not a perfect check)


----------



## leopard

This is getting a little bit silly.

Two options.

1/ Ring Audi Customer Services on Monday and ask to be put through to " spec check ".Give them the Vin No and all will be revealed.

2/ Enter your Vin No here: http://www.vindecoderz.com/EN/Audi


----------



## mikef4uk

Isnt it easier just to look for the button with the picture of a shock absorber on it? surely the new TT if mag ride equiped will still have the option of 'normal mag ride' or 'fidgetty beyond belief' setting?


----------



## Koimlg

leopard said:


> This is getting a little bit silly.
> 
> Two options.
> 
> 1/ Ring Audi Customer Services on Monday and ask to be put through to " spec check ".Give them the Vin No and all will be revealed.
> 
> 2/ Enter your Vin No here: http://www.vindecoderz.com/EN/Audi


Number 2 wants money .... :x


----------



## Koimlg

Koimlg said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting a little bit silly.
> 
> Two options.
> 
> 1/ Ring Audi Customer Services on Monday and ask to be put through to " spec check ".Give them the Vin No and all will be revealed.
> 
> 2/ Enter your Vin No here: http://www.vindecoderz.com/EN/Audi
> 
> 
> 
> Number 2 wants money .... :x
Click to expand...

Sorry my mistake wrong link. BUT the right link says doesn't exist grrrrr flippin hec


----------



## RobRain

Koimlg said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting a little bit silly.
> 
> Two options.
> 
> 1/ Ring Audi Customer Services on Monday and ask to be put through to " spec check ".Give them the Vin No and all will be revealed.
> 
> 2/ Enter your Vin No here: http://www.vindecoderz.com/EN/Audi
> 
> 
> 
> Number 2 wants money .... :x
Click to expand...

Or do what I suggested above: go here: http://igorweb.org/equidec.aspx. Or one of the other option codes decoders. Like this one: http://vag-codes.info. The truth is out there, and it doesn't cost any money.


----------



## leopard

Or this....

http://en.vindecoder.pl/WAUZZZ8K6AA103083


----------



## tt3600

_Here is a TT that's substantially quicker away from a standing start than most current-generation Porsche 911s, never mind a 718 Cayman. A BMW M2 is considerably slower as well - as is every version of the current M3, M4, M5 and M6. Both a Ferrari F430 and a 997-generation 911 Turbo take longer to get to 62mph. Absurd, isn't it?_

Damn!


----------



## bainsyboy

Hi I am picking up a rs on Thursday....If anyone else has one...quick question.....has yours got Audi 40 years Audi sport on the back wing panels in vinyl as I am in two minds to have it removed...when I mentioned this to sales adviser, she said that I would be devaluing the car as it was one of the first ttrs mk 3's so would probably be better of leaving it on....I personally do not think it suits the car.

Also another quick question....I have a personal plate that I have been told can go straight on the car or the dealership can assign a 66 plate....what do you guys think would be the better option....many thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## sherry13

bainsyboy said:


> Hi I am picking up a rs on Thursday....If anyone else has one...quick question.....has yours got Audi 40 years Audi sport on the back wing panels in vinyl as I am in two minds to have it removed...when I mentioned this to sales adviser, she said that I would be devaluing the car as it was one of the first ttrs mk 3's so would probably be better of leaving it on....I personally do not think it suits the car.
> 
> Also another quick question....I have a personal plate that I have been told can go straight on the car or the dealership can assign a 66 plate....what do you guys think would be the better option....many thanks in advance for any replies


Yes some of them have this (not all) and it didn't occur to me that it was supposed to be permanent! You can see it briefly on my video here:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BNw0pkYgy7q/

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bainsyboy

That's the one... If it's on some and not the others,then I cannot see it devaluing the car if I get the dealer to remove it


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> Hi I am picking up a rs on Thursday....If anyone else has one...quick question.....has yours got Audi 40 years Audi sport on the back wing panels in vinyl as I am in two minds to have it removed...when I mentioned this to sales adviser, she said that I would be devaluing the car as it was one of the first ttrs mk 3's so would probably be better of leaving it on....I personally do not think it suits the car.
> 
> Also another quick question....I have a personal plate that I have been told can go straight on the car or the dealership can assign a 66 plate....what do you guys think would be the better option....many thanks in advance for any replies


Hi mine doesn't have the sticker but think it should. I have asked the dealer. Personal plates can go straight on why give it 66 plate? If you take the plate off later it will be assigned 66 then


----------



## R_TTS

bainsyboy said:


> That's the one... If it's on some and not the others,then I cannot see it devaluing the car if I get the dealer to remove it


It's never going to devalue the car, they just don't want to be responsible for removing it. I personally don't like it either.


----------



## bainsyboy

Cheers all.... You can have mine if you like as I 
Think I will have them removed as I'm not a fan.. Will have to sort out number plate later on as looks fairly straight forward


----------



## datamonkey

Wow I didn't realise those stickers are supposed to be permanent. How awful!

Why do they think we'd want to advertise their Audi Sport brand for free on a new £60k car?! lol


----------



## datamonkey

ZephyR2 said:


> Ha! If you think
> a) He will have a clue and
> b). That you can believe him
> LOL


So true. Half the time when speaking to car sales people I know more than they do!

Also when chatting to a guy about the RS sitting in the cockpit, I mentioned not liking blank buttons, he said "oh they're good because if Audi create new technologies in the future, we can retrofit them to the car and use the button space!". Couldn't believe my ears!


----------



## Jasonoldschool

Mine has the decals on the back and after collection I will have them removed when I drop the car at the detailers to have the ceramic coat applied.

One question from you guys and girls who have collected their cars, do they come with RS branded floor mats or just the standard ones?


----------



## TTRS Taff

Has anyone heard anymore about whether this car will be available to order come January?


----------



## Koimlg

Jasonoldschool said:


> Mine has the decals on the back and after collection I will have them removed when I drop the car at the detailers to have the ceramic coat applied.
> 
> One question from you guys and girls who have collected their cars, do they come with RS branded floor mats or just the standard ones?


Hi floor mats are RS branded. What is the ceramic coat?


----------



## bainsyboy

Sales advisor said yesterday that orders would probably start being taken in July next year


----------



## Jasonoldschool

Koimlg said:


> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has the decals on the back and after collection I will have them removed when I drop the car at the detailers to have the ceramic coat applied.
> 
> One question from you guys and girls who have collected their cars, do they come with RS branded floor mats or just the standard ones?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi floor mats are RS branded. What is the ceramic coat?
Click to expand...

Thanks for the confirmation....the ceramic coat is just a paint protection application.


----------



## RobRain

bainsyboy said:


> Sales advisor said yesterday that orders would probably start being taken in July next year


Sales advisor very pessimistic/trying to get you to buy an early car. January has been the word on the street from multiple dealers reported herein.


----------



## Templar

Be interesting to see if the next wave of TTRS that graces our shores comes with the 40 years stickers also.
Personally I can't see the point of them on a retail vehicle but can see the logic of having them fitted on a dealer demo or show car.


----------



## Shug750S

Templar said:


> Be interesting to see if the next wave of TTRS that graces our shores comes with the 40 years stickers also.
> Personally I can't see the point of them on a retail vehicle but can see the logic of having them fitted on a dealer demo or show car.


Agree with above, great in dealers showroom, but looks a bit Halfords accessories for the sake of it.

Next wave will be 41 years :lol:

"Five-cylinder engine delivering 136PS presented for the first time in 1976 in the Audi 100", so only three weeks then new stickers needed...


----------



## 4433allanr

What does the sticker look like? Pic? Surely Sherry13 has one.


----------



## powerplay

4433allanr said:


> What does the sticker look like? Pic? Surely Sherry13 has one.


Yes. Posted as far back as the page before :lol:


----------



## caney

Hi guys! I bought a used RS3 today but the dealership had a TTRS in so went out in it  Wow is all i will say,absolutely incredible car.The interior,the sound and the acceleration is another level and if i had a budget of 55k plus i would buy one if they were available of course :roll:


----------



## sherry13

And in more detail haha:










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4433allanr

sherry13 said:


> And in more detail haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I would leave it on, as decals go, it's ok.


----------



## Dash

I could probably tolerate one of the statements on the sticker.

40 Year Edition

5 Cylinder

Audi Sport

But not all three. Looks too much like one of the stickers on the front of the TV/Laptop/Washing machine when in currys :lol:


----------



## mikef4uk

Sticker would have to go, looks to 'aftermarket'ish'...............the kind of sticker Revo would put on their demo car


----------



## sherry13

Another with the HD Ready stickers.










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nin Din Din

Peel the sticker off and enjoy the weight saving benefit.


----------



## Piker Mark

mikef4uk said:


> Sticker would have to go, looks to 'aftermarket'ish'...............the kind of sticker Revo would put on their demo car


Had that sticker on the RS I drove - agreed - it would have to go. I won't even let them put their Dealer sticker on the back window. That really annoys me when they do that - you want me to advertise your Dealership, then pay me or give me a discount on the car! Every time I go in for a service at Audi they try to stick one on the car I've had at the time - the thinking being it's gone missing or something. Bloody cheek.


----------



## leopard

Looks better on black compared to the white,but yeah pull it off.


----------



## powerplay

I would personally think twice before removing it. If Audi are fitting this to a limited run of cars then potentially this may devalue it?

Not seen the decal on any cars at dealers I've been to so not sure what the criteria is for some having it and others not?


----------



## datamonkey

Nin Din Din said:


> Peel the sticker off and enjoy the weight saving benefit.


Haha yeah, just think, after 100k miles you'd have probably saved 5p in fuel!


----------



## datamonkey

Piker Mark said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sticker would have to go, looks to 'aftermarket'ish'...............the kind of sticker Revo would put on their demo car
> 
> 
> 
> Had that sticker on the RS I drove - agreed - it would have to go. I won't even let them put their Dealer sticker on the back window. That really annoys me when they do that - you want me to advertise your Dealership, then pay me or give me a discount on the car! Every time I go in for a service at Audi they try to stick one on the car I've had at the time - the thinking being it's gone missing or something. Bloody cheek.
Click to expand...

Lol exactly!

Next time they do that to me I might go and glue some of my business cards to their showroom windows! :lol:


----------



## Shug750S

powerplay said:


> I would personally think twice before removing it. If Audi are fitting this to a limited run of cars then potentially this may devalue it?
> 
> Not seen the decal on any cars at dealers I've been to so not sure what the criteria is for some having it and others not?


If it's fitted to the current batch, i.e. The ones with the dodgy A/C gas, the devaluation from the loss of a sticker is nothing compared to the loss at trade in when dealer reminds you about the old gas. :lol:


----------



## suffeks

so this is the problem? http://www.autonews.com/article/2013123 ... a-credits-


----------



## brittan

suffeks said:


> so this is the problem? http://www.autonews.com/article/2013123 ... a-credits-


Yes; I posted about it a while ago and it's the reason the current batch of cars have to be registered this year, either sold to a customer or as a demo car. When I went for a test drive I did check the sticker under the bonnet which does indeed say R134a.

I doubt it will have any detrimental effect on trade in values though.


----------



## RobRain

brittan said:


> suffeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> so this is the problem? http://www.autonews.com/article/2013123 ... a-credits-
> 
> 
> 
> Yes; I posted about it a while ago and it's the reason the current batch of cars have to be registered this year, either sold to a customer or as a demo car. When I went for a test drive I did check the sticker under the bonnet which does indeed say R134a.
> 
> I doubt it will have any detrimental effect on trade in values though.
Click to expand...

And in the meantime having the sticker on the car may reduce your own enjoyment, so rip it off (gently, with a bit of heat applied and then use some glue remover afterwards to get rid of any residue) and enjoy sticking two fingers up to the Man (carefully).


----------



## datamonkey

brittan said:


> suffeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> so this is the problem? http://www.autonews.com/article/2013123 ... a-credits-
> 
> 
> 
> Yes; I posted about it a while ago and it's the reason the current batch of cars have to be registered this year, either sold to a customer or as a demo car. When I went for a test drive I did check the sticker under the bonnet which does indeed say R134a.
> 
> I doubt it will have any detrimental effect on trade in values though.
Click to expand...

I don't get how the RS has been delayed from this though when the coolant changeover has been known about for so many years?


----------



## powerplay

Shug750S said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would personally think twice before removing it. If Audi are fitting this to a limited run of cars then potentially this may devalue it?
> 
> Not seen the decal on any cars at dealers I've been to so not sure what the criteria is for some having it and others not?
> 
> 
> 
> If it's fitted to the current batch, i.e. The ones with the dodgy A/C gas, the devaluation from the loss of a sticker is nothing compared to the loss at trade in when dealer reminds you about the old gas. :lol:
Click to expand...

Is that really going to be an issue though? The TT (and all cars since time immemorial using this refrigerant) are not defective in any way because of it.

New cars to the market meeting the new regs will leave old versions across every brand and range, none of which I think will be having similar discussions about future depreciation due to a change in the regs for new models.


----------



## leopard

RobRain said:


> and enjoy sticking two fingers up to the Man (carefully).


Do you mean like this TT RS driver


----------



## RobRain

leopard said:


> RobRain said:
> 
> 
> 
> and enjoy sticking two fingers up to the Man (carefully).
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like this TT RS driver
Click to expand...

Disturbing. Is this how I'll end up if mine ever arrives? Don't answer that.


----------



## Jonny_C

suffeks said:


> so this is the problem? http://www.autonews.com/article/2013123 ... a-credits-


Doesn't seem likely; from refrigerant manufacturer in the US:

"As of today, July 2nd, 2015, the EPA is listing R-134a as unacceptable for newly manufactured light duty motor vehicles beginning in the year 2020. (2021 model year.) There is an exception to this rule if the vehicle being manufactured is going to a country that does not have the infrastructure in place to deal with other acceptable refrigerants. This exception will be allowed until the year of 2024. (2025 model year.) As of 2026 r-134a will be banned entirely for new vehicles."

....so the reason a car being theoretically being released in late 2016, is delayed / problematic / whatever, is due to 18 month old legislation, in the US, not really being embodied until 2021? ...and is not retrospective???


----------



## Jonny_C

Jonny_C said:


> suffeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> so this is the problem? http://www.autonews.com/article/2013123 ... a-credits-
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem likely; from refrigerant manufacturer in the US:
> 
> "As of today, July 2nd, 2015, the EPA is listing R-134a as unacceptable for newly manufactured light duty motor vehicles beginning in the year 2020. (2021 model year.) There is an exception to this rule if the vehicle being manufactured is going to a country that does not have the infrastructure in place to deal with other acceptable refrigerants. This exception will be allowed until the year of 2024. (2025 model year.) As of 2026 r-134a will be banned entirely for new vehicles."
> 
> ....so the reason a car being theoretically being released in late 2016, is delayed / problematic / whatever, is due to 18 month old legislation, in the US, not really being embodied until 2021? ...and is not retrospective???
Click to expand...

...oh and:

"The question is what will be replacing R-134a refrigerant? The majority opinion is that HFO refrigerants are the future, and for automobile applications 1234YF will be the new go to. In Europe 1234YF is being used across the continent. There has been some dissent with 1234YF from German Companies such as Daimler and *Volkswagen.* They have elected to go towards the R-744/Carbon Dioxide refrigerant route. Germany found through their research that 1234YF is flammable and can ignite during a frontal impact of the vehicle. The argument between 1234YF and CO2 has been going on for years but as of today 1234YF is winning and will most likely be the mainstream replacement for 134a applications."


----------



## RobRain

Jonny_C said:


> Jonny_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suffeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> so this is the problem? http://www.autonews.com/article/2013123 ... a-credits-
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem likely; from refrigerant manufacturer in the US:
> 
> "As of today, July 2nd, 2015, the EPA is listing R-134a as unacceptable for newly manufactured light duty motor vehicles beginning in the year 2020. (2021 model year.) There is an exception to this rule if the vehicle being manufactured is going to a country that does not have the infrastructure in place to deal with other acceptable refrigerants. This exception will be allowed until the year of 2024. (2025 model year.) As of 2026 r-134a will be banned entirely for new vehicles."
> 
> ....so the reason a car being theoretically being released in late 2016, is delayed / problematic / whatever, is due to 18 month old legislation, in the US, not really being embodied until 2021? ...and is not retrospective???
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

See the last sentence of the first para of this EU press release. They chose 1st Jan 2017 to stop new car sales with the R-134a refrigerant.

http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_MEMO-14-50_en.htm



> Since 1 January 2011, air conditioning systems of new types of vehicles must be filled with a refrigerant with a low impact on the climate (in line with the EU's "MAC" Directive 2006/40/EC on mobile air conditioning). Fluorinated greenhouse gases with a global warming potential (GWP) higher than 150 CO2 GWP can no longer be used in mobile air climate (MAC) systems. Car manufacturers are free to choose a refrigerant/system as long as it fulfils the obligation of the directive. In 2009, the car manufacturers chose the new refrigerant HFO 1234yf to fulfil this requirement due to its low GWP. The currently used Refrigerant R134a, with a GWP of 1300, is de facto banned in newly type-approved vehicles (new models) since 1 January 2011. From 1 January 2017, this ban will be extended to all new vehicles.


----------



## Jonny_C

See the last sentence of the first para of this EU press release. They chose 1st Jan 2017 to stop new car sales with the R-134a refrigerant.

http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_MEMO-14-50_en.htm



> Since 1 January 2011, air conditioning systems of new types of vehicles must be filled with a refrigerant with a low impact on the climate (in line with the EU's "MAC" Directive 2006/40/EC on mobile air conditioning). Fluorinated greenhouse gases with a global warming potential (GWP) higher than 150 CO2 GWP can no longer be used in mobile air climate (MAC) systems. Car manufacturers are free to choose a refrigerant/system as long as it fulfils the obligation of the directive. In 2009, the car manufacturers chose the new refrigerant HFO 1234yf to fulfil this requirement due to its low GWP. The currently used Refrigerant R134a, with a GWP of 1300, is de facto banned in newly type-approved vehicles (new models) since 1 January 2011. From 1 January 2017, this ban will be extended to all new vehicles.


[/quote]

I apologise....well spotted.


----------



## RobRain

Jonny_C said:


> RobRain said:
> 
> 
> 
> See the last sentence of the first para of this EU press release. They chose 1st Jan 2017 to stop new car sales with the R-134a refrigerant.
> 
> http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_MEMO-14-50_en.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since 1 January 2011, air conditioning systems of new types of vehicles must be filled with a refrigerant with a low impact on the climate (in line with the EU's "MAC" Directive 2006/40/EC on mobile air conditioning). Fluorinated greenhouse gases with a global warming potential (GWP) higher than 150 CO2 GWP can no longer be used in mobile air climate (MAC) systems. Car manufacturers are free to choose a refrigerant/system as long as it fulfils the obligation of the directive. In 2009, the car manufacturers chose the new refrigerant HFO 1234yf to fulfil this requirement due to its low GWP. The currently used Refrigerant R134a, with a GWP of 1300, is de facto banned in newly type-approved vehicles (new models) since 1 January 2011. From 1 January 2017, this ban will be extended to all new vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apologise....well spotted.
Click to expand...

No worries. I should get out more 

I should clarify that this doesn't really explain the delay, per se, more the early batch of cars (especially the ones with stickers) that had to be out the door by the date in question.


----------



## sherry13

leopard said:


> RobRain said:
> 
> 
> 
> and enjoy sticking two fingers up to the Man (carefully).
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like this TT RS driver
Click to expand...

Looks like he's on the sherry.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bainsyboy

Do any of you boffins know how much the road tax will be after the first year as I cannot work it out


----------



## blaird03

£450 per year (years 2 to 5}


----------



## mikef4uk

I got a call today...''Do you want to buy our TTRS Roadster,'' basically they need to get rid before the end of year ''with a discount'' or register it as a demo, it's primer grey if anyone is looking for one


----------



## bainsyboy

Many thanks Blair


----------



## sherry13

This was probably posted about a million pages ago, but it's a good POV one and you get a sense of speed/handling and noise. Obviously I don't approve of these sorts of speeds on public roads, just to make that clear.






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jasonoldschool

mikef4uk said:


> I got a call today...''Do you want to buy our TTRS Roadster,'' basically they need to get rid before the end of year ''with a discount'' or register it as a demo, it's primer grey if anyone is looking for one


I think the same dealer called me yesterday offering me the roadster and also saying they had access to a Mythos Black Coupe, both available with discounts. Bit late for me as bought mine from Liverpool Audi.

I think there's going to be a few dealers trying to offload this week and there's already a few below rrp cars springing up on the approved website and auction sites. York Audi have put there roadster up at £48k and it's fairly well specced. Interesting to see what the used prices does over the next couple of months.


----------



## ColinH

blaird03 said:


> £450 per year (years 2 to 5}


No, it is £450 per year for years 2 to SIX, then £140 per year.


----------



## brittan

Don't forget year 1.

Current rates:
Year 1: £500
Year 2 on: £270
Total for years 1 to 6: *£1850*

New rates from 01 April 2017:
Year 1: £1200
Years 2 to 6: £450
Year 7 on: £140
Total for years 1 to 6: * £3450*

For comparison the VED for a TTS rises from (185 x 6) = *£1110* to 500+(450 x 5) = *£2750* for the first 6 years.


----------



## Koimlg

Jasonoldschool said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call today...''Do you want to buy our TTRS Roadster,'' basically they need to get rid before the end of year ''with a discount'' or register it as a demo, it's primer grey if anyone is looking for one
> 
> 
> 
> I think the same dealer called me yesterday offering me the roadster and also saying they had access to a Mythos Black Coupe, both available with discounts. Bit late for me as bought mine from Liverpool Audi.
> 
> I think there's going to be a few dealers trying to offload this week and there's already a few below rrp cars springing up on the approved website and auction sites. York Audi have put there roadster up at £48k and it's fairly well specced. Interesting to see what the used prices does over the next couple of months.
Click to expand...

Seen one for £49k but is low spec with 5k miles on it. I guess ex demo. I haven't seen big discounts advertised yet on a new car. A few for £60k plus on autotrader


----------



## mikef4uk

Jasonoldschool said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call today...''Do you want to buy our TTRS Roadster,'' basically they need to get rid before the end of year ''with a discount'' or register it as a demo, it's primer grey if anyone is looking for one
> 
> 
> 
> I think the same dealer called me yesterday offering me the roadster and also saying they had access to a Mythos Black Coupe, both available with discounts. Bit late for me as bought mine from Liverpool Audi.
> 
> I think there's going to be a few dealers trying to offload this week and there's already a few below rrp cars springing up on the approved website and auction sites. York Audi have put there roadster up at £48k and it's fairly well specced. Interesting to see what the used prices does over the next couple of months.
Click to expand...

It can't be the same dealer as he said ''I thought of you first Sir'' :lol: :lol: :lol:

But perhaps very unusually for a dealer he wasnt quite telling the truth


----------



## Real Thing

Jasonoldschool said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call today...''Do you want to buy our TTRS Roadster,'' basically they need to get rid before the end of year ''with a discount'' or register it as a demo, it's primer grey if anyone is looking for one
> 
> 
> 
> I think the same dealer called me yesterday offering me the roadster and also saying they had access to a Mythos Black Coupe, both available with discounts. Bit late for me as bought mine from Liverpool Audi.
> 
> I think there's going to be a few dealers trying to offload this week and there's already a few below rrp cars springing up on the approved website and auction sites. York Audi have put there roadster up at £48k and it's fairly well specced. Interesting to see what the used prices does over the next couple of months.
Click to expand...

Wonder What Gravelwood http://www.gravelwood.co.uk/used-car-au ... uattro-495 got for there's looking at the Spec it was priced about £4K above list


----------



## RobRain

Sent the following to Audi DE:



> Hello Audi Germany,
> 
> I've been trying to get an answer from Audi UK about the much-delayed TT RS but they tell me that you are not giving them any information.
> 
> I would like to order a TT RS but the cars currently in the UK are not specified how I wish. So I would like to configure a car but this is impossible. Given that the car has been announced and launched and widely reviewed in papers and magazines, why can we not order it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rob.


And I received the following useful reply (!):



> Thank you for contacting AUDI AG.
> As your case falls under the jurisdiction of our general importer Audi UK, we are in communication with them with reference to
> your issue.
> 
> In order to obtain and access all facts we require some more time. We kindly ask for your patience and can assure you that as
> soon as all aspects have been evaluated the executive team at Audi UK will liaise with you.
> 
> Thank you again for contacting AUDI AG. Be assured of our utmost attention at all times.
> 
> Yours sincerely,


I may have created a loop in the Audi Customer Service continuum. Sorry.


----------



## ROBH49

Same old story from Audi AG, so no further forward with an answer to whether we will be able to factory order then, theirs a surprise. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Koimlg

Real Thing said:


> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call today...''Do you want to buy our TTRS Roadster,'' basically they need to get rid before the end of year ''with a discount'' or register it as a demo, it's primer grey if anyone is looking for one
> 
> 
> 
> I think the same dealer called me yesterday offering me the roadster and also saying they had access to a Mythos Black Coupe, both available with discounts. Bit late for me as bought mine from Liverpool Audi.
> 
> I think there's going to be a few dealers trying to offload this week and there's already a few below rrp cars springing up on the approved website and auction sites. York Audi have put there roadster up at £48k and it's fairly well specced. Interesting to see what the used prices does over the next couple of months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonder What Gravelwood http://www.gravelwood.co.uk/used-car-au ... uattro-495 got for there's looking at the Spec it was priced about £4K above list
Click to expand...

Indeed. That was a likely B version car which retails at around 56k list. There are four basic specs for these coupe launch cars A B C and D going from around £54-55k, up to £65k as spec increases. If you obtain the spec list form the dealer, the one from Audi not one the have rewritten, you will see they all have a version letter in spec. Roadsters have slightly different specs, some with red calipers and mag ride.


----------



## sherry13

Good try Robrain, you have indeed reversed the polarity of the e-tron flow - and it's nothing to do with Audi UK as you rightly allude to. My £1.50 is on mid-year, but what we definitely know is that there will be more TTRS cars with a Plus in development. This batch is not the first and last of the mark3 TT in its RS guise.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## csi_basel

brittan said:


> Don't forget year 1.
> 
> Current rates:
> Year 1: £500
> Year 2 on: £270
> Total for years 1 to 6: *£1850*
> 
> New rates from 01 April 2017:
> Year 1: £1200
> Years 2 to 6: £450
> Year 7 on: £140
> Total for years 1 to 6: * £3450*
> 
> For comparison the VED for a TTS rises from (185 x 6) = *£1110* to 500+(450 x 5) = *£2750* for the first 6 years.


That's a bl**dy ridiculous increase in car tax!! So glad I don't live in the UK anymore.....


----------



## RobRain

sherry13 said:


> Good try Robrain, you have indeed reversed the polarity of the e-tron flow


Disturbances in the wash and eddies in the space-time continuum as well. Who is Eddy?



sherry13 said:


> - and it's nothing to do with Audi UK as you rightly allude to. My £1.50 is on mid-year, but what we definitely know is that there will be more TTRS cars with a Plus in development. This batch is not the first and last of the mark3 TT in its RS guise.


I'm hoping January and recent comments that some dealers are pushing for a sale before the end of the year encourage me somewhat. In theory my dealer has locked the price I'm paying/receiving as trade-in (though I'm almost definitely selling privately) but the longer we wait the more likely there'll be a post-Brexit-pound-crash price increase (IMHO) so the sooner the better.


----------



## datamonkey

RobRain said:


> the more likely there'll be a post-Brexit-pound-crash price increase (IMHO) so the sooner the better.


Nah, the opposite will be true when Brexit fails to materialise and sterling flies back up to 1.6 v USD. Mark my words :wink:


----------



## RobRain

datamonkey said:


> RobRain said:
> 
> 
> 
> the more likely there'll be a post-Brexit-pound-crash price increase (IMHO) so the sooner the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, the opposite will be true when Brexit fails to materialise and sterling flies back up to 1.6 v's USD. Mark my words :wink:
Click to expand...

I wish I could share your optimism (assumed). In this post-fact, fake-news-believing, anti-expert world it's a struggle


----------



## Real Thing

Great investment these New TTRS's going up quicker than the Price of Gold on Pistonheads this Morning @ £49K
NOW:
http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... ic/6579501


----------



## RobRain

Real Thing said:


> Great investment these New TTRS's going up quicker than the Price of Gold on Pistonheads this Morning @ £49K
> NOW:
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... ic/6579501


That's the car I test-drove!


----------



## powerplay

RobRain said:


> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great investment these New TTRS's going up quicker than the Price of Gold on Pistonheads this Morning @ £49K
> NOW:
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... ic/6579501
> 
> 
> 
> That's the car I test-drove!
Click to expand...

Did you enjoy the head restraints and split folding rear seats, noteworthy features apparently, among others :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RobRain

powerplay said:


> RobRain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great investment these New TTRS's going up quicker than the Price of Gold on Pistonheads this Morning @ £49K
> NOW:
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... ic/6579501
> 
> 
> 
> That's the car I test-drove!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you enjoy the head restraints and split folding rear seats, noteworthy features apparently, among others :roll: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

The extreme acceleration down the Lincoln bypass was only possible due to the head restraints. I would have had a flip-top head otherwise...

In theory they'd offered that car to me if my order fell through. It was going to be put on the market in February. Maybe moves are afoot...

Also, who thought Lincoln was in "East Yorkshire"? We've got our own county and everything here, we're not that badly off.


----------



## Piker Mark

csi_basel said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget year 1.
> 
> Current rates:
> Year 1: £500
> Year 2 on: £270
> Total for years 1 to 6: *£1850*
> 
> New rates from 01 April 2017:
> Year 1: £1200
> Years 2 to 6: £450
> Year 7 on: £140
> Total for years 1 to 6: * £3450*
> 
> For comparison the VED for a TTS rises from (185 x 6) = *£1110* to 500+(450 x 5) = *£2750* for the first 6 years.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bl**dy ridiculous increase in car tax!! So glad I don't live in the UK anymore.....
Click to expand...

I think a lot of people are ignorant of this, as you say, the increases are bloody ridiculous.


----------



## sherry13

A few more of that exact car taken by me when I was visiting family 2 or 3 weeks ago (it had 15 miles on it). Hate that bloody bypass of doom. The Romans had better roads in Lincoln 2000 years ago!

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Koimlg

Real Thing said:


> Great investment these New TTRS's going up quicker than the Price of Gold on Pistonheads this Morning @ £49K
> NOW:
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... ic/6579501


That's a low spec car that I posted about earlier. As you say it was £49k which was about right I guess as list it would have been about £55k ish (see earlier) with 5k miles now ex demo £49k yes. £60k what for that car? I don't think so. OK I paid £65k for my car but that was loaded with everything and.......it was new!


----------



## Real Thing

Koimlg said:


> That's a low spec car that I posted about earlier. As you say it was £49k which was about right I guess as list it would have been about £55k ish (see earlier) with 5k miles now ex demo £49k yes. £60k what for that car? I don't think so. OK I paid £65k for my car but that was loaded with everything and.......it was new!


Not sure why JCT600 have asked such a high price for that one they have 2 other Coupes with bigger Spec both at lower price in there group stock:
http://www.jct600.co.uk/used-car-detail ... ory=Nearly New
http://www.jct600.co.uk/used-car-detail ... ory=Nearly New


----------



## ZephyR2

Real Thing said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a low spec car that I posted about earlier. As you say it was £49k which was about right I guess as list it would have been about £55k ish (see earlier) with 5k miles now ex demo £49k yes. £60k what for that car? I don't think so. OK I paid £65k for my car but that was loaded with everything and.......it was new!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why JCT600 have asked such a high price for that one they have 2 other Coupes with bigger Spec both at lower price in there group stock:
> http://www.jct600.co.uk/used-car-detail ... ory=Nearly New
Click to expand...

Interesting how part way thru the photo gallery this one suddenly acquires some red leather. :lol:


----------



## Koimlg

ZephyR2 said:


> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a low spec car that I posted about earlier. As you say it was £49k which was about right I guess as list it would have been about £55k ish (see earlier) with 5k miles now ex demo £49k yes. £60k what for that car? I don't think so. OK I paid £65k for my car but that was loaded with everything and.......it was new!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why JCT600 have asked such a high price for that one they have 2 other Coupes with bigger Spec both at lower price in there group stock:
> http://www.jct600.co.uk/used-car-detail ... ory=Nearly New
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting how part way thru the photo gallery this one suddenly acquires some red leather. :lol:
Click to expand...

None of these cars are discounted. These are all about on the money. Either very low spec or slightly higher spec with high mileage


----------



## bainsyboy

I got 3k off of mine, so you can barter


----------



## mikef4uk

Dealer that offered me the Roadster was starting at 6% off


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> I got 3k off of mine, so you can barter


I meant that the prices weren't discounted as advertised. Good if you got discount. I am pretty good with that last 3 cars (2 S3 and an RS3) got between 8 and with one showroom car, 11%., However they would not budge on my car. Best I could get was free RTI gap insurance (£500) and a £250 gesture.

By the way how much was your car list?


----------



## bezza

My car arrived at the dealer yesterday, pick it up tomorrow, then taking it straight to my detailer for him to properly prepare it and seal it with ceramic coatings to protect it over the next couple of years.

Was going to upload a photo of it sat at the dealers, but apparently the forum only accepts jpg files, so can't upload a png file from my iPad.


----------



## Jasonoldschool

bezza said:


> My car arrived at the dealer yesterday, pick it up tomorrow, then taking it straight to my detailer for him to properly prepare it and seal it with ceramic coatings to protect it over the next couple of years.
> 
> Was going to upload a photo of it sat at the dealers, but apparently the forum only accepts jpg files, so can't upload a png file from my iPad.


I'm picking mine up Friday and mines going straight for a new car detail and ceramic coating aswell  It looks like there's going to be a few delivered and on the roads this week.


----------



## Jasonoldschool

Koimlg said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got 3k off of mine, so you can barter
> 
> 
> 
> I meant that the prices weren't discounted as advertised. Good if you got discount. I am pretty good with that last 3 cars (2 S3 and an RS3) got between 8 and with one showroom car, 11%., However they would not budge on my car. Best I could get was free RTI gap insurance (£500) and a £250 gesture.
> 
> By the way how much was your car list?
Click to expand...

I think the closer we get to deadline day 31/12/2016 the discounts will rise. I managed 6.6%, free first service and the Quattro puddle lights....I wouldn't be surprised to hear of double digit discounts in the next week or so.


----------



## Real Thing

Koimlg said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got 3k off of mine, so you can barter
> 
> 
> 
> I meant that the prices weren't discounted as advertised. Good if you got discount. I am pretty good with that last 3 cars (2 S3 and an RS3) got between 8 and with one showroom car, 11%., However they would not budge on my car. Best I could get was free RTI gap insurance (£500) and a £250 gesture.
> 
> By the way how much was your car list?
Click to expand...

I think some of the Poverty Spec Cars have been Discounted Already (Cardiff Sold there's with about 8% Off) I did get offered a couple with £1K off as I wasn't willing to pay £1600 for the Limiter increase (Something I was never going to use) but after missing two Cars with spec near what I wanted I ended up paying list for a Car at £57920.00


----------



## Koimlg

Jasonoldschool said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got 3k off of mine, so you can barter
> 
> 
> 
> I meant that the prices weren't discounted as advertised. Good if you got discount. I am pretty good with that last 3 cars (2 S3 and an RS3) got between 8 and with one showroom car, 11%., However they would not budge on my car. Best I could get was free RTI gap insurance (£500) and a £250 gesture.
> 
> By the way how much was your car list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the closer we get to deadline day 31/12/2016 the discounts will rise. I managed 6.6%, free first service and the Quattro puddle lights....I wouldn't be surprised to hear of double digit discounts in the next week or so.
Click to expand...

May be for the lower spec cars. Why would a dealer drop the price right down for desirable high spec car? They need to register by end Dec not sell them by. People will want them in January too.


----------



## Jasonoldschool

I think if they register them as dealer demos the price will go down as well as they are second hand cars and they will get write down on them. Tamworth Audi have a high spec car circa £65k and they are prepared to negotiate, which is a change from two weeks ago when its was RRP take it or leave it.

A friend of mine has just bought a showroom car from Wolverhampton Audi (£59k) and got 8.5% off and a deal on GAP insurance......will be interesting to see what happens to residuals when all the available cars are sold, especially if the next batch isn't for six months or so.

My car list was just shy of £58k I paid £54k for it and will be getting the £280 for the folding mirrors that they charged me twice for when I collect.


----------



## Piker Mark

Had my first siting of someone who's bought one of the Dealer spec cars - was a blue TTRS with the ali styling pack on the fugly 20's. I passed it on the A11 this morning. It was filthy with traffic muck on it and there was a big fat ugly women driving it... she clearly hasn't worked out her new car yet, as she was driving with her mobile pressed to her ear


----------



## leopard

Piker Mark said:


> Had my first siting of someone who's bought one of the Dealer spec cars - was a blue TTRS with the ali styling pack on the fugly 20's. I passed it on the A11 this morning. It was filthy with traffic muck on it and there was a big fat ugly women driving it... she clearly hasn't worked out her new car yet, as she was driving with her mobile pressed to her ear


What is it with these fat hairdressers'


----------



## sherry13

Lowered. Obviously.










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard

sherry13 said:


> Lowered. Obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Just clicked


----------



## bainsyboy

Koimlg said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got 3k off of mine, so you can barter
> 
> 
> 
> I meant that the prices weren't discounted as advertised. Good if you got discount. I am pretty good with that last 3 cars (2 S3 and an RS3) got between 8 and with one showroom car, 11%., However they would not budge on my car. Best I could get was free RTI gap insurance (£500) and a £250 gesture.
> 
> By the way how much was your car list?
Click to expand...

HI. List price was 58

factory fitted accessories are
comfort and sound pack
extended matt aluminium styling pack 
storage luggage pack
privacy glass
electric heated folding dimming door mirrors with kerb view function
black mythos
20 7 spoke rotor design wheels in galavanised silver (couldnt change them, so going to get sprayed black
tyre pressure 
sports exhaust

Dealer accessories
Gardx (wouldnt have chosen that but already on it, i personally would have gone for diamondbrite as mate does it cheap as chips)

I also went for the alloy wheel insurance, tyre insurance, cosmetic repair insurance and assest protection

and got the car for 55.....plans are to keep the car for 3 years and then go for the colour and spec that I want 
I got 17k for my tt rs which is on a 59 plate

Gawd knows if I got a deal or not but hopefully I will enjoy the car as much as I enjoyed my mk 1 tt and mk 2 tt rs


----------



## Real Thing

bainsyboy said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got 3k off of mine, so you can barter
> 
> 
> 
> I meant that the prices weren't discounted as advertised. Good if you got discount. I am pretty good with that last 3 cars (2 S3 and an RS3) got between 8 and with one showroom car, 11%., However they would not budge on my car. Best I could get was free RTI gap insurance (£500) and a £250 gesture.
> 
> By the way how much was your car list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HI. List price was 58
> 
> factory fitted accessories are
> comfort and sound pack
> extended matt aluminium styling pack
> storage luggage pack
> privacy glass
> electric heated folding dimming door mirrors with kerb view function
> black mythos
> 20 7 spoke rotor design wheels in galavanised silver (couldnt change them, so going to get sprayed black
> tyre pressure
> sports exhaust
> 
> Dealer accessories
> Gardx (wouldnt have chosen that but already on it, i personally would have gone for diamondbrite as mate does it cheap as chips)
> 
> I also went for the alloy wheel insurance, tyre insurance, cosmetic repair insurance and assest protection
> 
> and got the car for 55.....plans are to keep the car for 3 years and then go for the colour and spec that I want
> I got 17k for my tt rs which is on a 59 plate
> 
> Gawd knows if I got a deal or not but hopefully I will enjoy the car as much as I enjoyed my mk 1 tt and mk 2 tt rs
Click to expand...

Your Dealer like many of the others with Same Spec Cars has charged you twice for the Folding Mirrors (Should be part of the Comfort & Sound Pack) you got a good discount so he might have already taken them into account but worth mentioning as there's a few of us that have had to get the £280 taken off final price.


----------



## bainsyboy

cheers for the heads up. Will mention it tomorrow although they haven't listed audi lane assist on the order form or the rear parking sensors, although not sure if either is part of another package that I have mentioned above


----------



## Jasonoldschool

bainsyboy said:


> cheers for the heads up. Will mention it tomorrow although they haven't listed audi lane assist on the order form or the rear parking sensors, although not sure if either is part of another package that I have mentioned above


They are standard specification.......apparently all Audi dealers have been sent a memo about the double charging on the folding mirrors, but guess a lot will ignore. Because I had negotiated a discount the dealer wasn't going to credit me for the double charge until I threatened to walk, he's going g to refund when I pick the car up Friday.

It's worth asking for £280!


----------



## blaird03

Lane assist is standard and rear parking comes with comfort and sound.


----------



## bainsyboy

The pricing is confusing...they took a grand deposit non refundable, so got me by the curlies


----------



## bainsyboy

All I can say is wow...love it

Regarding the £280 mentioned above...what they have done is charge too litttle for the sports exhaust, so basically getting it back via the folding mirrors charge.


----------



## bezza

Picked my RS up today... few photos below...

First impressions are very good... obviously couldn't drive it hard straight away as the car needs to be run in, but it feels quick, very quick.

Have the sports exhaust fitted and that sounds great. Popping and banging making a great soundtrack... Had it in Dynamic mode with the exhaust flaps open, even when you slow for roundabouts, the gearbox is downshifting with a blip of the throttle causing the exhaust to pop... great fun.

As you can see from the photos I asked the dealer not to remove any of the protective wrapping from the factory, dropped the car straight over to a detailer who is going to clean the car properly and then apply a ceramic coating which will protect the paintwork for a minimum of 4 years. So get the car back in a few days at which point it will look how it should!

My car also came with the 40 years stickers, which I'm having removed.


----------



## bainsyboy

The crackle and pop puts a great big smile on my face as well.

Quick question bezza, the dealer told me that it doesn't have to be run, so whats your opinion as must be honest I have been going a bit mental with it and tried out the launch control earlier....the mk2 tt rs put a smile on my face but the mk3 is something completely different...my left foot is feeling a little left out though


----------



## bezza

Not sure what the official recommendations are, but i'll probably try and take it easy for the first 500 miles just to let everything run and bed in.


----------



## bainsyboy

Thats what I thought I was going to do, but once you hear the crackle and feel the acceleration it's hard not to go a bit mad.....sensible head on tomorrow though as back to work, so rush hour traffic.
Hope you enjoy the car


----------



## Jasonoldschool

bezza said:


> Picked my RS up today... few photos below...
> 
> First impressions are very good... obviously couldn't drive it hard straight away as the car needs to be run in, but it feels quick, very quick.
> 
> Have the sports exhaust fitted and that sounds great. Popping and banging making a great soundtrack... Had it in Dynamic mode with the exhaust flaps open, even when you slow for roundabouts, the gearbox is downshifting with a blip of the throttle causing the exhaust to pop... great fun.
> 
> As you can see from the photos I asked the dealer not to remove any of the protective wrapping from the factory, dropped the car straight over to a detailer who is going to clean the car properly and then apply a ceramic coating which will protect the paintwork for a minimum of 4 years. So get the car back in a few days at which point it will look how it should!
> 
> My car also came with the 40 years stickers, which I'm having removed.
> 
> Stunning......roll on midday tomorrow when I should be picking up mine
> View attachment 1


----------



## Koimlg

Jasonoldschool said:


> bezza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked my RS up today... few photos below...
> 
> First impressions are very good... obviously couldn't drive it hard straight away as the car needs to be run in, but it feels quick, very quick.
> 
> Have the sports exhaust fitted and that sounds great. Popping and banging making a great soundtrack... Had it in Dynamic mode with the exhaust flaps open, even when you slow for roundabouts, the gearbox is downshifting with a blip of the throttle causing the exhaust to pop... great fun.
> 
> As you can see from the photos I asked the dealer not to remove any of the protective wrapping from the factory, dropped the car straight over to a detailer who is going to clean the car properly and then apply a ceramic coating which will protect the paintwork for a minimum of 4 years. So get the car back in a few days at which point it will look how it should!
> 
> My car also came with the 40 years stickers, which I'm having removed.
> 
> Stunning......roll on midday tomorrow when I should be picking up mine
> View attachment 1
Click to expand...

Is this ceramic coating easily available and what does it do apart from obvious protection? Does it create a hardened surface on the paint or what? Can you have it done anytime?
How much does it cost?


----------



## sherry13

Looks great, glad you are happy. The run-in debate for modern cars could go on longer than this thread, everyone seems to have a different view. Start with the manual. Personally, i would certainly for the first 500 miles. Though as lots of TTRS models have already done 5k or more...

Hope the detailing goes well.

In other news, I overheard a right old battle axe giving the riot act to a dealer today - she's put money down for one a year ago and "now I'm being told I can't have the exact spec that I want?" She wasn't happy. I had half a mind to tell her about this thread, but I think that would be like kicking someone when they're down.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Omychron

Koimlg said:


> Is this ceramic coating easily available and what does it do apart from obvious protection? Does it create a hardened surface on the paint or what? Can you have it done anytime?
> How much does it cost?


Don't know about the price in the UK, but the good detailers in Belgium ask several thousand euro for these treatments, only worth it for more expensive cars obviously!
Then again, these guys make your car look like a showroom model on a motorshow, and the coatings keep your paint protected for years. I'd do it too for a TT RS.


----------



## bezza

Koimlg said:


> Is this ceramic coating easily available and what does it do apart from obvious protection? Does it create a hardened surface on the paint or what? Can you have it done anytime?
> How much does it cost?


The ceramic coating adds an incredibly hard layer to the car that provides protection against things lke scratches, bird poo, UV. It also makes the car very easy to clean and maintain as the coating is hydrophobic of repels dirt and water. The latest coatings also last around 4 years, which is impressive.

I'm having the car coating applied as part of a new car protection detail, this involves the detailer spending between 1-2 days cleaning and decontaminating the car, single stage machine polish to remove any paint imperfections, and then ceramic coating applied on the paintwork with everything being sealed with protective products.

Most detailers will charge around £350 for this depending on the products they use and the size of the vehicle.

http://www.tkdetailingcars.co.uk/new-ca ... etail.html

There's loads of videos on YouTube that go into the process I more detail.

Also these products are in a different league to the products the dealers offer, which are frankly a con. They will apply their protections on dirty cars with no preparation. You'll be lucky if they last 6 months, if that.


----------



## datamonkey

Koimlg said:


> Is this ceramic coating easily available and what does it do apart from obvious protection? Does it create a hardened surface on the paint or what? Can you have it done anytime?
> How much does it cost?


Some good info here on ceramics...

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/car- ... ou-decide/


----------



## kmpowell

Koimlg said:


> Is this ceramic coating easily available and what does it do apart from obvious protection? Does it create a hardened surface on the paint or what? Can you have it done anytime?
> How much does it cost?


Ceramic coating can be applied for a as little as a couple of hundred pound, but the condition your car will come in from new is fairly poor so it's worth having it machine polished before coating, to remove minor swirls etc. All in all expect to pay up to £500 for a professional job from a decent detailer.

I have "Kamikaze Ism" ceramic on my car, which is a hydrocarbon coating that doesn't contain any solvents and gives a much much higher gloss than normal ceramic coatings.


----------



## 4433allanr

Inspiration for the stickers perhaps?


----------



## RobRain

RobRain said:


> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great investment these New TTRS's going up quicker than the Price of Gold on Pistonheads this Morning @ £49K
> NOW:
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... ic/6579501
> 
> 
> 
> That's the car I test-drove!
> 
> In theory they'd offered that car to me if my order fell through. It was going to be put on the market in February. Maybe moves are afoot...
Click to expand...

Bad form replying to my own post, but thought a quick update on this car would be marginally useful. I contacted the dealer about it (and other things). Turns out it is up for sale, but you can't buy it for a couple of months. Which is an innovative definition of "for sale"


----------



## Real Thing

RobRain said:


> Bad form replying to my own post, but thought a quick update on this car would be marginally useful. I contacted the dealer about it (and other things). Turns out it is up for sale, but you can't buy it for a couple of months. Which is an innovative definition of "for sale"


Most Dealers have Demo and Showroom Stock Cars that they usually can't sell before a certain time (Normally 3 Months) thought this first batch of TTRS's were all allowed to be sold but looks like if the Dealer Register it must have the time limit applied (perhaps they get a bigger discount when using/buying Demo/showroom Cars) Most of the New Model RS's on the Audi Used Car site have an Available next year Date.


----------



## ZephyR2

Yep. Have heard of some folk managing to get one straight away if they don't use Audi finance so that Audi don't get to find out. 
On the other hand you can bet that most of any mileage on the clock will have been put there by people ragging it on test drives. 

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## leopard

ZephyR2 said:


> Yep. Have heard of some folk managing to get one straight away if they don't use Audi finance so that Audi don't get to find out.
> On the other hand you can bet that most of any mileage on the clock will have been put there by people ragging it on test drives.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


I'm inclined not to believe this nonsense and pontificating.

Surely it would be in Audi's interest to offload these cars as quickly as possible whether it's by way of cash or finance,afterall it's money in the till either way.


----------



## brittan

As the number of cars available to buy from the pre-spec batch decreases the raison d'etre for dealer demonstrators of the RS must be in question, especially if those demo cars have to be kept as such for a 90 day minimum.


----------



## Koimlg

bezza said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this ceramic coating easily available and what does it do apart from obvious protection? Does it create a hardened surface on the paint or what? Can you have it done anytime?
> How much does it cost?
> 
> 
> 
> The ceramic coating adds an incredibly hard layer to the car that provides protection against things lke scratches, bird poo, UV. It also makes the car very easy to clean and maintain as the coating is hydrophobic of repels dirt and water. The latest coatings also last around 4 years, which is impressive.
> 
> I'm having the car coating applied as part of a new car protection detail, this involves the detailer spending between 1-2 days cleaning and decontaminating the car, single stage machine polish to remove any paint imperfections, and then ceramic coating applied on the paintwork with everything being sealed with protective products.
> 
> Most detailers will charge around £350 for this depending on the products they use and the size of the vehicle.
> 
> http://www.tkdetailingcars.co.uk/new-ca ... etail.html
> 
> There's loads of videos on YouTube that go into the process I more detail.
> 
> Also these products are in a different league to the products the dealers offer, which are frankly a con. They will apply their protections on dirty cars with no preparation. You'll be lucky if they last 6 months, if that.
Click to expand...

Thanks found out about it all have car booked in for ceramic coat incl wheels plus window treatment etc first week of January 8) cheers


----------



## Templar

leopard said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Have heard of some folk managing to get one straight away if they don't use Audi finance so that Audi don't get to find out.
> On the other hand you can bet that most of any mileage on the clock will have been put there by people ragging it on test drives.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm inclined not to believe this nonsense and pontificating.
> 
> Surely it would be in Audi's interest to offload these cars as quickly as possible whether it's by way of cash or finance,afterall it's money in the till either way.
Click to expand...

The Audi group also make even more money out of you if you choose to finance the vehicle..


----------



## mikef4uk

Templar said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Have heard of some folk managing to get one straight away if they don't use Audi finance so that Audi don't get to find out.
> On the other hand you can bet that most of any mileage on the clock will have been put there by people ragging it on test drives.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm inclined not to believe this nonsense and pontificating.
> 
> Surely it would be in Audi's interest to offload these cars as quickly as possible whether it's by way of cash or finance,afterall it's money in the till either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Audi group also make even more money out of you if you choose to finance the vehicle..
Click to expand...

Except if you dont need the PCP and you:

1) Work the deal for a 'cash deal'
2) When you get to the bottom of the barrel and the deals all but done, change your mind, swap to PCP, accept the 'deposit contribution'  and the two free services 
3) Pick the car up, phone VW/Audi financial services and 'withdraw' from the credit agreement
4) You get 30 days to pay off the PCP balance (although you WILL get a shity letter saying you only have 7 days)
5) You keep the 'deposit contribution' the 'two services' and they charge you £4 per day between buying the car and withdrawing, NOT between buying and settling, so, you can get a £20/£30K loan (or whatever your PCP is) for £4 for 30 days

Happy Days all around


----------



## tt3600

*Ceramic brake option*

OK l found out the weight saving if you buy the ceramic brake option (assuming Audi actually let you buy it as it doesn't appear as an option as yet).

The TT RS gen 2 weighs 35kg less than the gen 1 RS with s-Tronic.

With carbon brakes you save a further *12kg so a total 47kg lighter than the gen 1 *rs with s-tronic.


----------



## leopard

Don't forget it's Carbon on the front only.Sort of like the front seats with the quilt...


----------



## datamonkey

tt3600 said:


> *Ceramic brake option*
> 
> OK l found out the weight saving if you buy the ceramic brake option (assuming Audi actually let you buy it as it doesn't appear as an option as yet).
> 
> The TT RS gen 2 weighs 35kg less than the gen 1 RS with s-Tronic.
> 
> With carbon brakes you save a further *12kg so a total 47kg lighter than the gen 1 *rs with s-tronic.


I wonder how many miles you'd have to do to recoup the ceramic brake price from the increased fuel economy the weight gain gives you?


----------



## Koimlg

leopard said:


> Don't forget it's Carbon on the front only.Sort of like the front seats with the quilt...


Bit of a shame they didn't extend the red stitching to the rear seats. Could live without the quilt in the back too but red stitching rather than grey would have looked better

Is the red quilt available on other TT's
Ta


----------



## Toshiba

One of the biggest benefit i got from Carbon Brakes was not needing to clean the wheels and all the dust..
It also took a while to get use to the performance too...


----------



## leopard

Koimlg said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget it's Carbon on the front only.Sort of like the front seats with the quilt...
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of a shame they didn't extend the red stitching to the rear seats. Could live without the quilt in the back too but red stitching rather than grey would have looked better
> 
> Is the red quilt available on other TT's
> Ta
Click to expand...

The red stitching is unique to the RS if ordered


----------



## Cobstar

Koimlg said:


> Bit of a shame they didn't extend the red stitching to the rear seats. Could live without the quilt in the back too but red stitching rather than grey would have looked better.


The RS3 gets quilted back seats too. Seems strange not to have done similar on the TT.


----------



## tomcat

Has anyone else heard that all current TTRS are sold and no more orders will be taken for 9 months?


----------



## brittan

The other big benefit is that the 12Kg saving is on unsprung weight, which helps as far as the suspension keeping the front wheels under control.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

tomcat said:


> Has anyone else heard that all current TTRS are sold and no more orders will be taken for 9 months?


Nope, not heard that. My dealer is actually getting a demo car this week for people to test drive and I am still under the impression orders will be taken January onwards - otherwise why arrange test drives of something you cannot buy? 8)


----------



## Jasonoldschool

tomcat said:


> Has anyone else heard that all current TTRS are sold and no more orders will be taken for 9 months?


I collected mine yesterday from Liverpool Audi and the dealer showed me an email from Audi UK new car sales, that they anticipate that ordering will commence in April for July/August delivery. Orders can be taken before but they can not be progressed to official order status. The dealer thinks that also,ties in with the new RS3 ordering structure.


----------



## sherry13

Jasonoldschool - that's pretty similar to the information I got the other week from sources close to Ingolstadt- though yours is a little bit of an earlier timeframe than the one that was (implied) to me.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## suffeks

brittan said:


> The other big benefit is that the 12Kg saving is on unsprung weight, which helps as far as the suspension keeping the front wheels under control.


yes thats better than no dust, but even better is the discs wont warp, as they have on the old TTRS, and as they continue to do so on the current RS3

i bet the new TTRS steel brakes are garbage too, just like the old ones


----------



## brittan

suffeks said:


> i bet the new TTRS steel brakes are garbage too, just like the old ones


The front discs look identical to the MK2 RS ones - not handed.

What will Audi charge for the carbon ceramic discs though? If they ever offer the option - - - £4k ??


----------



## mikef4uk

In my opinion its not the initial cost that would worry me, it's the replacement costs further down the line, if you pick a stone or piece of grit up and its gets lodged between caliper/disc it 'will' destroy the disc
A lot of people who track day porsche GT3's swap the ceramics out for steal just for that very reason

PS: Just bought and read this months 'EVO' magazine (Cayman v M2 v TTRS) to be honest those are the 3 cars I was perhaps considering for a 'change' and to be 100% honest none of them came away with a glowing report


----------



## datamonkey

brittan said:


> suffeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> i bet the new TTRS steel brakes are garbage too, just like the old ones
> 
> 
> 
> The front discs look identical to the MK2 RS ones - not handed.
> 
> What will Audi charge for the carbon ceramic discs though? If they ever offer the option - - - £4k ??
Click to expand...

Yeah £4-5k is a lot to save on brake dust and weight reduction. It's cheaper to get your girlfriend to take the bus, then you save 60kg! 

Also don't ceramic brakes have a tendency to squeak if not being used hard enough? i.e on a track


----------



## datamonkey

mikef4uk said:


> PS: Just bought and read this months 'EVO' magazine (Cayman v M2 v TTRS) to be honest those are the 3 cars I was perhaps considering for a 'change' and to be 100% honest none of them came away with a glowing report


Didn't even the Cayman come away with a glowing report? I'm surprised. Usually it can do no wrong and journo's can't be quick enough to stick their c**k up it's exhaust pipe! :lol:

Saw an M2 yesterday and have to say I really like it. Not usually attracted to bimmers but that was tasty. Shame they don't do an AWD version as I don't want RWD when I change... Also seeing the wider arches on that just made me annoyed Audi couldn't do the same on the RS as they so infamously hinted at with the 420...


----------



## mikef4uk

datamonkey said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Just bought and read this months 'EVO' magazine (Cayman v M2 v TTRS) to be honest those are the 3 cars I was perhaps considering for a 'change' and to be 100% honest none of them came away with a glowing report
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even the Cayman come away with a glowing report? I'm surprised. Usually it can do no wrong and journo's can't be quick enough to stick their c**k up it's exhaust pipe! :lol:
> 
> Saw an M2 yesterday and have to say I really like it. Not usually attracted to bimmers but that was tasty. Shame they don't do an AWD version as I don't want RWD when I change... Also seeing the wider arches on that just made me annoyed Audi couldn't do the same on the RS as they so infamously hinted at with the 420...
Click to expand...

Cayman was let down by it's 'awful sounding' 4 cylinder engine, and didnt see which way the TT went on the straights  Cayman chassis still v good though, and I can vouch for that after a GTS test drive a couple of years ago,

Cayman for 'me' was spoilt by a slightly small cabin with no room for anything (my wife got in and looked around where to put her handbag, I took my coat off before getting in and had the same issue) but, hand on heart I would say if you scored the Cayman chassis at 100% my current R8 would score (IMHO) 95%

M2 as we know hides in the corner at any sign of a damp patch but as you say has nice bulging arches, something that the EVO mag says the TTRS should have (and I agree, just look at a 2014 S4 avant and compare the stance to an RS4, the TTRS should have that over the TTS)


----------



## datamonkey

mikef4uk said:


> M2 as we know hides in the corner at any sign of a damp patch but as you say has nice bulging arches, something that the EVO mag says the TTRS should have (and I agree, just look at a 2014 S4 avant and compare the stance to an RS4, the TTRS should have that over the TTS)


Couldn't agree more with that and I find Audi's response to the RS not having it total BS by saying it would cost too much. I mean these cars already cost too much, we don't mind another grand for a better looking car! Make it so desirable we HAVE to buy it (like Apple do with their overpriced products - guess what Audi? It works, they're worth a lot more than you! lol). The RS range is supposed to be special and those arches would have made it much more so. Plus other models in their range get flared arches so how did they justify those costs?

Anyway it is what it is and I'll be getting standard arches if I bite next year :?

/anotherflaredachesrant


----------



## csbear

datamonkey said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> M2 as we know hides in the corner at any sign of a damp patch but as you say has nice bulging arches, something that the EVO mag says the TTRS should have (and I agree, just look at a 2014 S4 avant and compare the stance to an RS4, the TTRS should have that over the TTS)
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more with that and I find Audi's response to the RS not having it total BS by saying it would cost too much. I mean these cars already cost too much, we don't mind another grand for a better looking car! Make it so desirable we HAVE to buy it (like Apple do with their overpriced products - guess what Audi? It works, they're worth a lot more than you! lol). The RS range is supposed to be special and those arches would have made it much more so. Plus other models in their range get flared arches so how did they justify those costs?
> Anyway it is what it is and I'll be getting standard arches if I bite next year :? /anotherflaredachesrant
Click to expand...

Agree... More aggressive fenders would have been great. However, the TTRS sells less units than all other RS models as well as all other M and AMG models I believe? Correct me if I'm wrong...

The costs for bespoke fenders would be a lot more than we realize, and doesn't fit in with Audis plans for the TT lineup, unfortunately. But I hear what you're saying, I would be drooling over such a change if they did do it. That 420 was beautiful!

A good comparison would be the number of M2s sold vs TTRS. My assumption is the M2 will sell much more, but if the discrepancy is not as wide as I thought, then Audi doesn't have a valid excuse in avoiding the flared arches.


----------



## TerryCTR

The M2 shortage is beginning to disappear as people are canceling orders due to rumors about the the csl version.

At the price the RS is going for I can see why people would want a bit more visually from it but once inside I'm sure that's forgotten and an M2 wouldn't know which way it went down a B road on anything other than dry conditions.


----------



## mikef4uk

TerryCTR said:


> The M2 shortage is beginning to disappear as people are canceling orders due to rumors about the the csl version.
> 
> At the price the RS is going for I can see why people would want a bit more visually from it but once inside I'm sure that's forgotten and an M2 wouldn't know which way it went down a B road on anything other than dry conditions.


Yes, more than a few M2 for sale now, Chris Harris took his 1M (must say something that) and an M2 around Anglsey circuit, there was nothing between them performance or cost wise! Not bad for a 6 year old 1 series


----------



## Koimlg

leopard said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget it's Carbon on the front only.Sort of like the front seats with the quilt...
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of a shame they didn't extend the red stitching to the rear seats. Could live without the quilt in the back too but red stitching rather than grey would have looked better
> 
> Is the red quilt available on other TT's
> Ta
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The red stitching is unique to the RS if ordered
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## sherry13

Catalunya Red at West London Audi's Audi Sport floor.


































































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mikef4uk

csbear said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more with that and I find Audi's response to the RS not having it total BS by saying it would cost too much. I mean these cars already cost too much, we don't mind another grand for a better looking car! Make it so desirable we HAVE to buy it (like Apple do with their overpriced products - guess what Audi? It works, they're worth a lot more than you! lol). The RS range is supposed to be special and those arches would have made it much more so. Plus other models in their range get flared arches so how did they justify those costs?
> Anyway it is what it is and I'll be getting standard arches if I bite next year :? /anotherflaredachesrant
> 
> 
> 
> _*Agree... More aggressive fenders would have been great. However, the TTRS sells less units than all other RS models as well as all other M and AMG models I believe? Correct me if I'm wrong...*_
> 
> The costs for bespoke fenders would be a lot more than we realize, and doesn't fit in with Audis plans for the TT lineup, unfortunately. But I hear what you're saying, I would be drooling over such a change if they did do it. That 420 was beautiful!
> 
> *A good comparison would be the number of M2s sold vs TTRS. My assumption is the M2 will sell much more, but if the discrepancy is not as wide as I thought, then Audi doesn't have a valid excuse in avoiding the flared arches*.
Click to expand...

Could perhaps the ''_sells less units_' be because the TTRS in a line up with the rest of the TT range just blends in? 
I'm sure if you looked at a row of TT's outside an Audi centre with one TTRS in the middle of them 90% of the visitors to the centre would not 'see' the TTRS, I know my wife would'nt

Try picking an S3 out from the front in a line of A3's.............virtually impossible

I think the '_'Audi doesn't have a valid excuse in avoiding the flared arches''_ is different from BMW's view point, BMW's view point is an 'M' car 'should' have the bulging wheel arches, it's an 'M' car after all

Audi's view point is ''How can we extract the most cash possible with as little effort as possible''


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

mikef4uk said:


> Audi's view point is ''How can we extract the most cash possible with as little effort as possible''


This is very true and only likely to get worse as 'Diesel gate' starts to bite harder and VW group need to cut further. Already gone are the VW rally teams, Audi LMS teams and several concept cars that would have made it to production. Also look at the fact that S and RS products now have the same parts bins for brakes, calipers, seats, steering wheels etc. which are only marked as S or RS and not the model as was the case just last year. It is all about cost saving.

Incidentally I walked past a White TTRS sitting in the dealer showroom thinking it was just a TT until I was leaving and saw the badge on the back and realised it was an RS model. Now for some people that Q-ness will work for them, for others I get the whole wide arches etc. debate.


----------



## powerplay

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Incidentally I walked past a White TTRS sitting in the dealer showroom thinking it was just a TT until I was leaving and saw the badge on the back and realised it was an RS model.


Seriously - you didn't notice those wheeeels? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

powerplay said:


> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally I walked past a White TTRS sitting in the dealer showroom thinking it was just a TT until I was leaving and saw the badge on the back and realised it was an RS model.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously - you didn't notice those wheeeels? :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Was on 19" so the car never drew my attention at first glance. It surprised me as I have seen a few now and test driving one this week.


----------



## bezza

New TT RS fully detailed now. Link below shows photos of the process and final outcome.

https://www.facebook.com/tkdetailingcar ... 8256979571

For those who don't know the process that well, the photo's with purple solution on the car, this is a clear iron fallout solution when applied, it turns purple on contact with microscopic iron particles. Hence you can see how much the car was covered in iron debris. If this isn't removed, then any washing of the car results in these tiny particles being moved around the car and you eventually end up with lovely swirly dull paint. This solution is also the best thing since sliced bread to clean you alloys with! Makes very light work of it and is perfectly safe as it's pH neutral.


----------



## powerplay

bezza said:


> New TT RS fully detailed now. Link below shows photos of the process and final outcome.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/tkdetailingcar ... 8256979571
> 
> For those who don't know the process that well, the photo's with purple solution on the car, this is a clear iron fallout solution when applied, it turns purple on contact with microscopic iron particles. Hence you can see how much the car was covered in iron debris. If this isn't removed, then any washing of the car results in these tiny particles being moved around the car and you eventually end up with lovely swirly dull paint. This solution is also the best thing since sliced bread to clean you alloys with! Makes very light work of it and is perfectly safe as it's pH neutral.


Been using IronX for years - brilliant stuff, leaves surfaces completely smooth like claying.

I use the cheaper alternative "Wonder Wheels" too for quick washes during the winter, 4-quid from Morrisons.


----------



## datamonkey

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Incidentally I walked past a White TTRS sitting in the dealer showroom thinking it was just a TT until I was leaving and saw the badge on the back and realised it was an RS model.


Goes to show mikef4uk's comment above is true about the RS blending in if someone like you (who knows what to look for) didn't even notice the RS...


----------



## datamonkey

bezza said:


> New TT RS fully detailed now. Link below shows photos of the process and final outcome.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/tkdetailingcar ... 8256979571
> 
> For those who don't know the process that well, the photo's with purple solution on the car, this is a clear iron fallout solution when applied, it turns purple on contact with microscopic iron particles. Hence you can see how much the car was covered in iron debris. If this isn't removed, then any washing of the car results in these tiny particles being moved around the car and you eventually end up with lovely swirly dull paint. This solution is also the best thing since sliced bread to clean you alloys with! Makes very light work of it and is perfectly safe as it's pH neutral.


Cool pics. Car's looking great!

That IronX stuff sounds like what I use on my wheels, Bilt Hamber. Goes dark purple when mixes with the brake dust and cleans perfectly without even wiping it down. Smells like s*** though!


----------



## bezza

datamonkey said:


> That IronX stuff sounds like what I use on my wheels, Bilt Hamber. Goes dark purple when mixes with the brake dust and cleans perfectly without even wiping it down. Smells like s*** though!


That's the stuff.. lots of brands and names for it... Devils Blood, IronX, etc... all smells like rotten egg though!


----------



## Piker Mark

sherry13 said:


> Catalunya Red at West London Audi's Audi Sport floor.
> 
> View attachment 8
> View attachment 7
> View attachment 6
> View attachment 5
> View attachment 4
> View attachment 3
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Looks good, apart from those damn wheels and the ali pack looks too gaudy against red, well in my eyes. Gloss black or just body colour would be better. Those rims really ruins the look of that car. Someone with photoshop skills put the 20" Y spokes onto one of those pics and let's see how much better it could look


----------



## datamonkey

Piker Mark said:


> Looks good, apart from those damn wheels and the ali pack looks too gaudy against red, well in my eyes. Gloss black or just body colour would be better. Those rims really ruins the look of that car. Someone with photoshop skills put the 20" Y spokes onto one of those pics and let's see how much better it could look


My photoshop skills wouldn't help you but you can see them on this vid quite nicely when you pause it, 29 seconds in...


----------



## sherry13

Sorry if these are getting tedious. A dealer sent me some of the Ara next to the Catalunya I photographed recently.













































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## datamonkey

sherry13 said:


> Sorry if these are getting tedious. A dealer sent me some of the Ara next to the Catalunya I photographed recently.


Not tedious, but maybe you could get them to swap out the alloys for some better ones before taking your next photos! 

Absolutely love the red. Sweet how it looks quite orange in bright light... Ara's a winner too!


----------



## Piker Mark

datamonkey said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, apart from those damn wheels and the ali pack looks too gaudy against red, well in my eyes. Gloss black or just body colour would be better. Those rims really ruins the look of that car. Someone with photoshop skills put the 20" Y spokes onto one of those pics and let's see how much better it could look
> 
> 
> 
> My photoshop skills wouldn't help you but you can see them on this vid quite nicely when you pause it, 29 seconds in...
Click to expand...

Cheers - the TT RS looks a million times better with decent looking alloys! At least the early dealer cars will be easy to spot from the customer order cars later in 2017... because the first batch were all wearing fat girl's shoes :lol:


----------



## ROBH49

Just been on the Audi configurator and the TTRS is now back on there saying coming soon, after it had been removed for a couple of months. So there might be some light at the end of the tunnel after all


----------



## mikef4uk

ROBH49 said:


> Just been on the Audi configurator and the TTRS is now back on there saying coming soon, after it had been removed for a couple of months. So there might be some light at the end of the tunnel after all


Its been saying 'coming soon' for as long back as I can remember, they're not telling you anything though are they? why not put for eg: 'coming early Jan 2017'

It's just like saying the 0-100kph time is 'very quick', or the top speed is 'fast' ..just crap really


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

https://www.audi.co.uk/explore-models/a ... rator.html
It has been showing as coming soon on the configurator page for months now and hasn't changed. Also note that the new RS3 saloon is also there as coming soon and it is not supposed to be available until 'Late 2017'. So as above it tells you nothing at all and customer services couldn't care less either if you ask them. I did note that there is a carWOW cut off date of January the 4th 2017 on the dealer responses if you go and spec one up and then click for offers - no discount BTW  Probably means nowt as well.
I am however test driving one tomorrow morning - so will find out more from my dealer in the morning but not holding my breath for anything concrete.


----------



## Luca_CH

My car is here!
Friday delivery, custom configuration !!
OLED [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## powerplay

Luca_CH said:


> My car is here!
> Friday delivery, custom configuration !!
> OLED [smiley=dude.gif]


Wow. Nice. PICS!!!


----------



## Koimlg

powerplay said:


> Luca_CH said:
> 
> 
> 
> My car is here!
> Friday delivery, custom configuration !!
> OLED [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Nice. PICS!!!
Click to expand...

Confused.....custom spec?? How? 
My car has matrix lights but not OLED. They sound cool but the only one that benefits is the driver in the car behind. Think they would look good though


----------



## Luca_CH




----------



## datamonkey

Koimlg said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luca_CH said:
> 
> 
> 
> My car is here!
> Friday delivery, custom configuration !!
> OLED [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Nice. PICS!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Confused.....custom spec?? How?
> My car has matrix lights but not OLED. They sound cool but the only one that benefits is the driver in the car behind. Think they would look good though
Click to expand...

Think Luca's in Switzerland so Audi must be playing it differently there...


----------



## datamonkey

Luca_CH said:


>


Happy for you Luca! Car's looking sweet. Make sure you get some more pics up when you have her in the wild!


----------



## Luca_CH

And one coupe


----------



## Demessiah is back

Picked up my RS yesterday, all I can say is OMG!

I got it without test driving one so didnt really know what it was going to be like, i have had 2x mk2 TTRS and knew it would be good but this new one has blown away my expectations.

The old RS felt like a monster engine in a mediocre car. I loved it but apart from the engine was was nothing exceptional about it.

The new car has so much character, it engine is noticably better than the mk2 and has so much soul. Sounds amazing, almost like a supercar and loving the way it kicks in with a second power boost above 5k rpm.

And they way it goes around corners blows my mind. Had an m4 before (a supposedly good handling car) an the BMW wouldnt see which way this new RS went on the street.

For anybody waiting for one and getting disheartened, trust me, this car is worth the wait. IT WILL BLOW YOUR MIND! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Koimlg

Confused.....custom spec?? How? 
My car has matrix lights but not OLED. They sound cool but the only one that benefits is the driver in the car behind. Think they would look good though[/quote]

Think Luca's in Switzerland so Audi must be playing it differently there...[/quote]

aha aha!


----------



## Koimlg

Demessiah is back said:


> Picked up my RS yesterday, all I can say is OMG!
> 
> I got it without test driving one so didnt really know what it was going to be like, i have had 2x mk2 TTRS and knew it would be good but this new one has blown away my expectations.
> 
> The old RS felt like a monster engine in a mediocre car. I loved it but apart from the engine was was nothing exceptional about it.
> 
> The new car has so much character, it engine is noticably better than the mk2 and has so much soul. Sounds amazing, almost like a supercar and loving the way it kicks in with a second power boost above 5k rpm.
> 
> And they way it goes around corners blows my mind. Had an m4 before (a supposedly good handling car) an the BMW wouldnt see which way this new RS went on the street.
> 
> For anybody waiting for one and getting disheartened, trust me, this car is worth the wait. IT WILL BLOW YOUR MIND!
> 
> :twisted: :twisted:


Well I think I might have been the first to have one on the forum and I did say then that it was stunning. I did get a bit of stick at the time. Yep I don't regret a thing the car is an absolute pleasure to drive and such plain and simple fun 8)


----------



## Koimlg

Luca_CH said:


> And one coupe


It has different coloured mirrors ??? Calipers look good I would have specced those if I could

Not the same car pics?


----------



## datamonkey

If any of you new RS owners fit spacers so the wheels sit out more flush with the arches can you please add some pics... Many thanks!


----------



## basher

I'm so confused right now....

I'd spec'd a TT RS in the same colour as Luca's, then had pretty much given up on being able to order one any time soon.

So now I've spec'ed an F-Type S British Design Edition instead.
Can't afford it, but so want it!

Or should I just stick with my TTS, which I absolutely love?

:?

#FirstWorldProblems
#MidLifeCrisis (part 2)


----------



## datamonkey

basher said:


> I'm so confused right now....
> 
> I'd spec'd a TT RS in the same colour as Luca's, then had pretty much given up on being able to order one any time soon.
> 
> So now I've spec'ed an F-Type S British Design Edition instead.
> Can't afford it, but so want it!
> 
> Or should I just stick with my TTS, which I absolutely love?
> 
> :?
> 
> #FirstWorldProblems
> #MidLifeCrisis (part 2)


Haha that's hilarious for me because out of the two cars I'll likely change to next year will be either an RS or F-Type. I also still love my mk2 TTS (and still even prefer the styling over the mk3) so I'm mostly in the same boat as you! lol

I would say though whichever you choose you'll be happy. It's win-win-win imo.

Mk3 TTRS awesome power, straight line speed, engine sound, relatively practical, quattro etc... F-Type is a total stunner and very fun to drive, also sounds as nice as the RS. Your TTS will cost you nothing and is still a beautiful car!

Any particular reason on the British design F-Type as you could go for an 'S' for less?


----------



## basher

datamonkey said:


> Haha that's hilarious for me because out of the two cars I'll likely change to next year will be either an RS or F-Type. I also still love my mk2 TTS (and still even prefer the styling over the mk3) so I'm mostly in the same boat as you! lol
> 
> I would say though whichever you choose you'll be happy. It's win-win-win imo.
> 
> Mk3 TTRS awesome power, straight line speed, engine sound, relatively practical, quattro etc... F-Type is a total stunner and very fun to drive, also sounds as nice as the RS. Your TTS will cost you nothing and is still a beautiful car!
> 
> Any particular reason on the British design F-Type as you could go for an 'S' for less?


Glad I'm not the only one. :mrgreen:

I'd spec'd an S too, and it was more expensive than BDE with options.

I love the little design tweaks on the BDE like union jack emblems, and the 20" wheels are to die for.

In reality, I'd probably have to go for a 2nd hand F-Type, so my choices would be limited.

Or I might just stay put in the Audi camp.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Had a test drive this morning in the car below. I also had an RS3 65 plate out a few days ago along with an Alfa QF, all on similiar or the same roads. I missed out on the 8V RS3 as I couldn't quite afford to jump from the S3 to the RS as I would lose too much money as I wasn't long into the PCP for the S3. I almost bought the 65 plate one but in the end the monthlies were the same as a new TTS due to poor GMFV and high interest rates. So anyway, I have my deposit ready and have worked out what I can afford a month and how much neg eq the S3 is in.

The dealer had sourced the demo car from Audi direct as their one was sold before it arrived. Doing this I have to assume that they are going to open the order books soon enough, otherwise why pay to have a demo for a couple of days for people to drive. The weather today was very wet with water standing on the roads.I tested it on A and B roads only.

*Postives* - Nice driving position when compared to the S3/RS3. You sit lower and everything is focused on you as the driver. Virtual cockpit is nice but nothing amazing and you soon get used to it. Steering wheel feels nice in the hands with the alcantara where it should be. I could see that looking nasty after a few thousands miles though. The driving position is better and ride quality is also better with the mag ride, even in dynamic it rides so much better than standard.

It is bloody quick and has far better pick up than the current RS3. Dealer wouldn't let me launch the car, but from a standstill it feels very quick indeed. S-tronic handles everything with ease as well, no jumping or stuttering from the gearbox. Sport mode is also well behaved like it is on the RS3. Handling and drive wise it is a more driver focused car than the S3/RS3 and you don't notice the heavy front end at all. Corner speed is impressive as is the traction on offer. Brakes are also spot on with plenty of feedback and no noise. I also thought that the cabin was also nice and quiet.

The most impressive thing was the speed and assured nature of the handling in such poor weather conditions. The RS3/S3 are also good in this respect, whereas I wasn't confident at all with the rear wheel drive Alfa QF which was fighting with the traction control every time you put the foot down or took a corner. Alfa is just not for me.
*
Negatives* - The new 5 cylinder is very muted in terms of sound. No matter what drive mode, how many times we cycled through modes and switched the exhaust button or put it in sport, it just didn't come close to the RS3 in terms of noise and occasion. For me the engine and noise is number one on the wants list when it comes to the TTRS and it sadly just isn't very special and there is no overrun popping and banging that should be there. This car did have the sports exhaust and there was a 5 cylinder burble on start up with some pops, but that's it. Given the price difference over the TTS I honestly think you would be better off buying the TTS as there is just no sense of occasion with the TTRS in terms of noise. And on public roads there is just not enough difference in performance to justify the price difference in my humble opinion.

The negatives shocked me a little and put a spanner in the works as I wanted to love this car and to be honest it only achieved 75% of the magic it should have. The recent time spent with the RS3 made it quite obvious it is special when it comes to occasion and noise. The TTRS is very muted in that regard and I really hope the new RS3 models are not the same. Feeling quite let down this afternoon and not really sure where to go next. I have been promised a long term test drive IF they get their own demo car in. Mixed feelings at the moment.

Please remember these are my thoughts based on my needs and expectations, they may vary from yours. I have tried to be balanced, honest and fair in my assessments.


----------



## sherry13

Foxtrot - did it have the sports exhaust? I've heard quite a few TTRS models now and they all sound great, though all have had the Sport exhaust.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Demessiah is back

Did it definitely have the sports exhaust?

Mine sounds like hell unleashed when in dynamic and sports mode, very much like a baby v10.

And all the online reviews seem to focus on the sound as being an absolute positive too.

Something doesnt sound right in what you are describing, unless it was just a dud.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Black tail pipes - sports exhaust. Dealer was also miffed at the lack of noise. I had just been using an RS3 a few days before this test as well, and the TTRS sounded nowhere near as good as the RS3 did.


----------



## Jasonoldschool

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Black tail pipes - sports exhaust. Dealer was also miffed at the lack of noise. I had just been using an RS3 a few days before this test as well, and the TTRS sounded nowhere near as good as the RS3 did.


I had an RS3 from Audi for nine days two months ago and I have to say the noise coming from the TTRS is a lot louder and more pops, bangs and farts than the RS3.....which is a stunning car. When in dynamic with the sports exhaust button pressed and in sports mode it's at it's loudest in some of the other modes not so. Will be interesting to see what the new RS3 sounds like, I'm guessing pretty much the same as the TTRS.


----------



## Demessiah is back

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Black tail pipes - sports exhaust. Dealer was also miffed at the lack of noise. I had just been using an RS3 a few days before this test as well, and the TTRS sounded nowhere near as good as the RS3 did.


Sounds to me like something was amiss with this one, especially if you were trying all the different modes etc.

With exhaust closed mine does sound very quiet, maybe the flap actuation or whatever they use now wasnt working?


----------



## bainsyboy

Did you have the car in dynamic with the sport exhaust button pressed in.... Even without it pressed in it sounds sweet especially when slowing down... I think anymore louder and it would be one a tad emabarssing


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Yes, we checked and double checked how the car was set up. Interesting that some are saying it pops and bangs better than the RS3, is this in the overrun as you go down the gears, or sitting revving the car at stand still? Couldn't get any pops and bangs when driving the TTRS at all, yet the RS3 does it on call everytime.


----------



## Piker Mark

I briefly owned an 8v RS3 and agree with most of the comments above - but the TT RS I have driven (two different cars) both gurgled and popped on the overrun and noise wise, didn't disappoint. I had the sport exhaust on my RS3 and don't recall that the two TT's I drove were any less vocal. My biggest disappointment with the new RS was mainly that it didn't do much that my mk3 TTS does for me. OK, a bit faster, stops better and a better noise, but that was it. I didn't think the RS handled any better and IMO my TTS looks better than an RS (well, the current batch of dealer spec cars anyway); most are gaudy at best and shod with those naff 20's. But then spec an RS with none or the gloss black styling and get the dealer to swap the wheels for something more pleasant on the eye, I'm a bit more pregnant... the problem is, the mk3 TTS is such a good car, well, the RS isn't such a leap as you think it will be. The mk2 TTS was just an OK car and the mk2 RS was definitely a bigger step up there ( I owned both).


----------



## sherry13

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Yes, we checked and double checked how the car was set up. Interesting that some are saying it pops and bangs better than the RS3, is this in the overrun as you go down the gears, or sitting revving the car at stand still? Couldn't get any pops and bangs when driving the TTRS at all, yet the RS3 does it on call everytime.


It didn't do any of this?

__
http://instagr.am/p/BOKrgu9gVOx/

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

sherry13 said:


> It didn't do any of this?
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BOKrgu9gVOx/


Not when driving, no. You can sit with it like in your video and it makes those pops etc. but it didn't sound anything like that while driving, downshifting etc. (out in the open and not a showroom) whereas the RS3 did it every time you expected it to and you could force it to do it, the TTRS when in motion didn't. Have you driven one Sherry?


----------



## Arbalest

Reading the different threads on this forum it's amazing what a diverse bunch of people own or aspire to own a TT/TTS/TTRS mk3. I find it incredible that someone would make a decision on the purchase of a £60K 'ish car on the basis of how much noise it made :? 
I like to listen to music when I'm driving and do not want to hear exhaust farts, tyre roar, wind noise or any other unwanted audible intrusions; to me they are all unwanted distractions.
This is not a criticism of those who love the sound of their cars (the louder the better) but just highlights how different we all are. 
Takes me back to my childhood when some boys used to insert a piece of stiff cardboard between the spokes of their bicycle so that it would make some noise.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Arbalest,
I grew up around the network Q rally in the early 80's and group B cars. I have that love of the Audi 5 cylinder noise and burble from those days and I always wanted a UR quattro or an S1 growing up for that noise, which I heard every year the rally came to town. Used to stand for hours in forest stages as well. 
For me the reason to consider the TTRS is the 5 cylinder and the noise. So yes, you are right, we all want different things from similar products and I am sure the dealer was scratching their head as well. But for me the 5 cylinder RS cars need to sound special, need to have the overrun pops and crackles and need to look special. If I didn't have the desire and love for the 5pot sound, it would make my next choice easy LOL.
I'm glad we all like different things, it makes the world more interesting.


----------



## Jasonoldschool

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Yes, we checked and double checked how the car was set up. Interesting that some are saying it pops and bangs better than the RS3, is this in the overrun as you go down the gears, or sitting revving the car at stand still? Couldn't get any pops and bangs when driving the TTRS at all, yet the RS3 does it on call everytime.


On the overrun it's pops bangs and howls lol


----------



## Koimlg

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Had a test drive this morning in the car below. I also had an RS3 65 plate out a few days ago along with an Alfa QF, all on similiar or the same roads. I missed out on the 8V RS3 as I couldn't quite afford to jump from the S3 to the RS as I would lose too much money as I wasn't long into the PCP for the S3. I almost bought the 65 plate one but in the end the monthlies were the same as a new TTS due to poor GMFV and high interest rates. So anyway, I have my deposit ready and have worked out what I can afford a month and how much neg eq the S3 is in.
> 
> The dealer had sourced the demo car from Audi direct as their one was sold before it arrived. Doing this I have to assume that they are going to open the order books soon enough, otherwise why pay to have a demo for a couple of days for people to drive. The weather today was very wet with water standing on the roads.I tested it on A and B roads only.
> 
> *Postives* - Nice driving position when compared to the S3/RS3. You sit lower and everything is focused on you as the driver. Virtual cockpit is nice but nothing amazing and you soon get used to it. Steering wheel feels nice in the hands with the alcantara where it should be. I could see that looking nasty after a few thousands miles though. The driving position is better and ride quality is also better with the mag ride, even in dynamic it rides so much better than standard.
> 
> It is bloody quick and has far better pick up than the current RS3. Dealer wouldn't let me launch the car, but from a standstill it feels very quick indeed. S-tronic handles everything with ease as well, no jumping or stuttering from the gearbox. Sport mode is also well behaved like it is on the RS3. Handling and drive wise it is a more driver focused car than the S3/RS3 and you don't notice the heavy front end at all. Corner speed is impressive as is the traction on offer. Brakes are also spot on with plenty of feedback and no noise. I also thought that the cabin was also nice and quiet.
> 
> The most impressive thing was the speed and assured nature of the handling in such poor weather conditions. The RS3/S3 are also good in this respect, whereas I wasn't confident at all with the rear wheel drive Alfa QF which was fighting with the traction control every time you put the foot down or took a corner. Alfa is just not for me.
> *
> Negatives* - The new 5 cylinder is very muted in terms of sound. No matter what drive mode, how many times we cycled through modes and switched the exhaust button or put it in sport, it just didn't come close to the RS3 in terms of noise and occasion. For me the engine and noise is number one on the wants list when it comes to the TTRS and it sadly just isn't very special and there is no overrun popping and banging that should be there. This car did have the sports exhaust and there was a 5 cylinder burble on start up with some pops, but that's it. Given the price difference over the TTS I honestly think you would be better off buying the TTS as there is just no sense of occasion with the TTRS in terms of noise. And on public roads there is just not enough difference in performance to justify the price difference in my humble opinion.
> 
> The negatives shocked me a little and put a spanner in the works as I wanted to love this car and to be honest it only achieved 75% of the magic it should have. The recent time spent with the RS3 made it quite obvious it is special when it comes to occasion and noise. The TTRS is very muted in that regard and I really hope the new RS3 models are not the same. Feeling quite let down this afternoon and not really sure where to go next. I have been promised a long term test drive IF they get their own demo car in. Mixed feelings at the moment.
> 
> Please remember these are my thoughts based on my needs and expectations, they may vary from yours. I have tried to be balanced, honest and fair in my assessments.


That is very odd are you sure the car had the sports exhaust? My car pops and burbles all the time especially in sport mode approaching roundabouts. It is so obvious and loud it had me laughing. Something cant be right surely with your experience


----------



## Koimlg

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Arbalest,
> I grew up around the network Q rally in the early 80's and group B cars. I have that love of the Audi 5 cylinder noise and burble from those days and I always wanted a UR quattro or an S1 growing up for that noise, which I heard every year the rally came to town. Used to stand for hours in forest stages as well.
> For me the reason to consider the TTRS is the 5 cylinder and the noise. So yes, you are right, we all want different things from similar products and I am sure the dealer was scratching their head as well. But for me the 5 cylinder RS cars need to sound special, need to have the overrun pops and crackles and need to look special. If I didn't have the desire and love for the 5pot sound, it would make my next choice easy LOL.
> I'm glad we all like different things, it makes the world more interesting.


Sport mode exhaust flap open. Late braking approaching a roundabout car revs the engine to go down the gears and gives an amazing burbling popping sound. Just one example...


----------



## powerplay

Definitely sounds like this demo car was built on a Friday afternoon :lol:

So it didn't do this...?


----------



## datamonkey

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Couldn't get any pops and bangs when driving the TTRS at all


Are you sure you didn't accidentally get into the white Q2 in the background instead?! :lol:


----------



## csbear

Luca_CH said:


>


   

OK... Every time I am not so sure about Nardo, it keeps pulling me back. Love it!


----------



## Piker Mark

Yeah, the RS3 in Nardo looks good with the gloss black styling - the TTRS looks even better in that colour. I do think though it is a bit marmite, as a lot of people hate it, queue the Primer remarks :lol:


----------



## datamonkey

Piker Mark said:


> Yeah, the RS3 in Nardo looks good with the gloss black styling - the TTRS looks even better in that colour. I do think though it is a bit marmite, as a lot of people hate it, queue the Primer remarks :lol:


Yeah definitely a love/hate colour but have to say I love it! To me it looks best though under bright light as it really seems to lighten up a lot, even to the point it can even look like a different colour!


----------



## Rapture

datamonkey said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the RS3 in Nardo looks good with the gloss black styling - the TTRS looks even better in that colour. I do think though it is a bit marmite, as a lot of people hate it, queue the Primer remarks :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah definitely a love/hate colour but have to say I love it! To me it looks best though under bright light as it really seems to lighten up a lot, even to the point it can even look like a different colour!
Click to expand...

I like this color also, with the Black package and/or carbon mirrors, although I would like to see one in the flesh. If we ever get to order one here in the U.S. I think it would be between the Nardo and maybe an exclusive color like the Porsche Fashion or Dolphin Grey. I think I will have a lot of time though to decide based on everything I read. On the positive side, more chances to see what others have or will do.


----------



## Luca_CH

Excatly, Nardo is only for RS AUDI or i think Exclusive Audi [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TerryCTR

A couple of videos that show off the noise from the RS - very jealous

Schmee:





Supercars:





Alternative wheels:


----------



## powerplay




----------



## mikef4uk

powerplay said:


>


Interesting how they sound totally different!

My sons Golf mk2 is fitted with a TTRS/RS3 engine and a loud exhaust (from the original 1.8TT 'bam' engine) has lost the 5 cylinder 'rumble' at idle, we are just in the process of having a new 3 inch system made with a different design back silencer to try and kill the noise and resonance a little, it's a bit of a work of art though as the tunnel is full of propshaft now and the rear full of 4wd stuff, so space is limited


----------



## Cobstar

mikef4uk said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how they sound totally different!
> 
> My sons Golf mk2 is fitted with a TTRS/RS3 engine and a loud exhaust (from the original 1.8TT 'bam' engine) has lost the 5 cylinder 'rumble' at idle, we are just in the process of having a new 3 inch system made with a different design back silencer to try and kill the noise and resonance a little, it's a bit of a work of art though as the tunnel is full of propshaft now and the rear full of 4wd stuff, so space is limited
Click to expand...

It does seem strange the TT RS and RS3 sound markedly different. I know the RS3 can be ridiculously loud with the sports exhaust dialled up, but it does show off the 5 cylinder engine.


----------



## Demessiah is back

RS3 = Grandads car :roll: 
TTRS = Ballin' gangsta [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## Toshiba

Demessiah is back said:


> RS3 = Grandads car :roll:
> TTRS = Ballin' gangsta [smiley=devil.gif]


 :roll:


----------



## powerplay

NSFW!!! :lol:


----------



## ROBH49

LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol: looks very familiar to me just can`t think from where.


----------



## Luca_CH

This car is fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TerryCTR

I believe this one more fits the bill of grandads car

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322366523495


----------



## willcraig82

Found this on youtube was only posted yesterday

TTRS in production


----------



## datamonkey

Luca_CH said:


> This car is fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sweet Luca, congrats. Nice little early Xmas present!


----------



## datamonkey

willcraig82 said:


> Found this on youtube was only posted yesterday
> 
> TTRS in production


Thanks for the share but this has been spammed on YT. The original was posted here a while back...

The engine is the 4-cylinder, not the 5 from the RS...


----------



## Koimlg

Luca_CH said:


> This car is fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's what I said !! 8)


----------



## ZephyR2

Luca_CH said:


> This car is fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great vid capturing that moment. Enjoy the motor.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Cobstar

Luca_CH said:


> This car is fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!


Very nice! Enjoy.

And looking forward to a full report and lots more pictures when you have time


----------



## tt3600

Luca_CH said:


> This car is fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats and enjoy. I hope l can order one in the new year.


----------



## The Pretender

Not yet driven the new TT RS, it should be beter then the TT RS 8J, 24 kg less weight in the nose should be noticeable. :wink:
Wheel wise it need something better imho, not really a fan of the available 19" and 20" wheels.
And a bit lower could not hurt either.


----------



## The Pretender

*Darth Vader.*


----------



## Edinburra

Judging by the number of posts and visitors to this post should there be a new category "TTRS" in ttforum as there are for mk1, mk2 and mk3?


----------



## Arbalest

Edinburra said:


> Judging by the number of posts and visitors to this post should there be a new category "TTRS" in ttforum as there are for mk1, mk2 and mk3?


+1. Where all the uber petrolheads (count me out) can get together and do their thing.


----------



## Mcmullen_mark

Coming soon


----------



## Mcmullen_mark




----------



## Koimlg

Managed to delete the number plate, so thought I would up load a photo of the car 8)


----------



## powerplay

Koimlg said:


> Managed to delete the number plate, so thought I would up load a photo of the car 8)


Very nice it looks too.

Would love to see some video from driving out n about?


----------



## The Pretender

Koimlg said:


> Managed to delete the number plate, so thought I would up load a photo of the car 8)


Very Nice in red with black.


----------



## SpudZ

The Pretender said:


> *Darth Vader.*
> 
> View attachment 1


Lowered & spaced - Looks soooooo much better.

I just don't understand why Audi don't do this anymore....


----------



## The Pretender

SpudZ said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Darth Vader.*
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowered & spaced - Looks soooooo much better.
> 
> I just don't understand why Audi don't do this anymore....
Click to expand...

And Sottozero 3 winter tires. :wink:


----------



## Piker Mark

Koimlg said:


> Managed to delete the number plate, so thought I would up load a photo of the car 8)


I think red with the black gloss looks great on the RS. One of the few dealer spec cars that does have a colour combination I like, well expect for the wheels  I'm amazed no one has got the Dealer to swap them over for something decent? At the last test drive I had they offered to change them to 20" Y spokes if I wanted to buy the car off them once it had been driven by 100 people...


----------



## The Pretender

The normal 20" Y-spoke TT wheels looking much better.


----------



## The Pretender

Yellow.


----------



## The Pretender

TT RS without fixed rear spoiler.


----------



## The Pretender

Aftermarket wheels.


----------



## KevC

The Pretender said:


> TT RS without fixed rear spoiler.


From the headlights, isn't that just a Sport with an aftermarket grill?


----------



## JCS_AutoID

The Pretender said:


> The normal 20" Y-spoke TT wheels looking much better.


Looks like an R8 there!


----------



## leopard

Piker Mark said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to delete the number plate, so thought I would up load a photo of the car 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I think red with the black gloss looks great on the RS. One
Click to expand...

This example with the red/black combo and the wheels works very well,in fact those wheels are the best of the lot In my estimation...a nice looking car.


----------



## leopard

The Pretender said:


> Aftermarket wheels.


Same can't be said for this,obviously broken and awaiting the workshop to open after the bank holidays :lol:


----------



## The Pretender

KevC said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> TT RS without fixed rear spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the headlights, isn't that just a Sport with an aftermarket grill?
Click to expand...

Nope, just a Audi AG TT RS testmule. :wink:


----------



## powerplay

KevC said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> TT RS without fixed rear spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the headlights, isn't that just a Sport with an aftermarket grill?
Click to expand...

That's the thing with all Audis lately, no idea what it is until you're close enough to see the badge - especially when it's sans one of the few distinguishing features!


----------



## powerplay

The Pretender said:


> Aftermarket wheels.


Masterclass in how to make something look like utter sh1t!! :lol:


----------



## Koimlg

leopard said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to delete the number plate, so thought I would up load a photo of the car 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I think red with the black gloss looks great on the RS. One
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This example with the red/black combo and the wheels works very well,in fact those wheels are the best of the lot In my estimation...a nice looking car.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I like the carbon mirrors too. We are also looking to replace the spoiler in carbon as soon as it becomes available


----------



## Omychron

powerplay said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aftermarket wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masterclass in how to make something look like utter sh1t!! :lol:
Click to expand...

I agree. Looks like a piano fell on top of it, and the suspension gave out.


----------



## SpudZ

powerplay said:


> That's the thing with all Audis lately, no idea what it is until you're close enough to see the badge - especially when it's sans one of the few distinguishing features!


Yup, & in the case of the RS the badge is gonna cost ya circa 20k..... :?


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## Mcmullen_mark

Picked up today very happy with it


----------



## Mcmullen_mark

The old and the new


----------



## ROBH49

Mcmullen_mark said:


> Picked up today very happy with it


Looks the dogs Mark enjoy.


----------



## Mcmullen_mark

Cheers


----------



## Koimlg

Mcmullen_mark said:


> Cheers


Aluminium pack works well on a black car, IMO. Black pack better with other colours. All just a personal opinion though


----------



## ROBH49

Koimlg said:


> Mcmullen_mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Aluminium pack works well on a black car, IMO. Black pack better with other colours. All just a personal opinion though
Click to expand...

Koimlg.

Your car is exactly what I`m looking for, love the red and black pack just hope the order books open soon. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Cobstar

Mcmullen_mark said:


> Picked up today very happy with it


Very nice - enjoy


----------



## Piker Mark

The Pretender said:


> The normal 20" Y-spoke TT wheels looking much better.


Looks sooo much better with those wheels on it... night and day better than the awkward looking 20's. Definitely what will be on my TT RS, albeit in gloss black if I go for Nardo (Miami Blue and Toucan Yellow still being considered)... that's assuming you can actually order an RS at some point :lol:


----------



## Koimlg

ROBH49 said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mcmullen_mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Aluminium pack works well on a black car, IMO. Black pack better with other colours. All just a personal opinion though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Koimlg.
> 
> Your car is exactly what I`m looking for, love the red and black pack just hope the order books open soon. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Yes it looks mean especially with carbon in and out and red design pack...

Hopefully available to order soon for those waiting


----------



## Erty

Mcmullen_mark said:


> Picked up today very happy with it


Very nice !


----------



## Omychron

Mcmullen_mark said:


> Cheers


Looks very nice indeed! Enjoy cleaning it every week?  :evil:


----------



## leopard

Koimlg said:


> Mcmullen_mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Aluminium pack works well on a black car, IMO. Black pack better with other colours. All just a personal opinion though
Click to expand...

This is true,once you've had black there's no going back :wink:


----------



## bainsyboy

What a gorgeous looking car Mc......... Please don't tell me you live in Kent as else there will be two if us with the same colour car.... I so wish I had done the old and new pic now. What are you going to do with the wheels... I hated the silver alloys to start with and still got car booked in to get them sprayed, although think I will cancel as the wheels have grown on me


----------



## datamonkey

Mcmullen_mark said:


> Cheers


McBeautiful McMullen


----------



## Mcmullen_mark

We live in Cumbria, so won't see each other, didn't really want black but it was the only one left but now I have it I live the black and silver. I think both mine and yours are the same speck. Enjoy


----------



## csbear

Mcmullen_mark said:


> Picked up today very happy with it


Congrats! I like the front bumper contrast!


----------



## Rapture

I think the Silver package looks great with the dark colored cars. Congrats, it looks very nice.


----------



## bainsyboy

I was the same Mc, as wanted the blue, but actually like the black now. 
Hope you enjoy your car as much as I have been enjoying mine


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender




----------



## ROBH49

The Pretender said:


>


Both of these grey`s with black pack look absolutely fantastic, might have to have a rethink if the order books ever open.


----------



## leopard

The Pretender said:


>


Nice colour combo.

These wheels make it for me,definitely the best offering of a bad choice,pity they don't do 'em in 19'


----------



## ROBH49

leopard said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice colour combo.
> 
> These wheels make it for me,definitely the best offering of a bad choice,pity they don't do 'em in 19'
Click to expand...

I`m deffo with you Leopard re the wheels best of the bunch, but they would have to be 20" for me.


----------



## no name

Funny how the general opinion of something evolves.

Another hundred pages and these will be the best wheels we've ever seen. :lol:

Maybe we just needed to see them combined with good colour combos


----------



## TerryCTR

Guilty, the wheels look ok on the nano grey above - 19s in that design would be better as alluded to in an earlier comment


----------



## noname

Consider that I don't like them but I'm on list if someone don't want them! I'm used to them!


----------



## powerplay

placeborick said:


> Funny how the general opinion of something evolves.
> 
> Another hundred pages and these will be the best wheels we've ever seen. :lol:
> 
> Maybe we just needed to see them combined with good colour combos


Nope.

Nope.

Nope.

:lol:


----------



## Koimlg

placeborick said:


> Funny how the general opinion of something evolves.
> 
> Another hundred pages and these will be the best wheels we've ever seen. :lol:
> 
> Maybe we just needed to see them combined with good colour combos


Love them on my colour ( Catalunya red) everything black or red


----------



## Luca_CH

I'm the only one with the backlights OLED? 8)


----------



## brittan

Luca_CH said:


> I'm the only one with the backlights OLED? 8)


I think you are. But you decided the spec of your car didn't you?

For the car released so far in the UK, Audi decided the spec and I don't think any of the cars had the OLED rear lights.


----------



## Mcmullen_mark

Don't know how many rs are left in dealerships but after tomorrow they will have to be registered and therefore will all be x demos or second hand?


----------



## powerplay

Mcmullen_mark said:


> Don't know how many rs are left in dealerships but after tomorrow they will have to be registered and therefore will all be x demos or second hand?


I believe that is the case, however from what I've seen so far dealers will probably have the cheek to charge RRP or even higher than RRP.

Not that it matters as personally I would never choose to buy something for 50+k and settle for colours and options I would not have spec'd, the only way I'm going to be getting into a gen2 RS is via a factory order :?


----------



## Mcmullen_mark

There are deals to be had some dealers don't what them as demo cars


----------



## Piker Mark

powerplay said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the general opinion of something evolves.
> 
> Another hundred pages and these will be the best wheels we've ever seen. :lol:
> 
> Maybe we just needed to see them combined with good colour combos
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Ditto. I thought they looked crap (20's and the quirky 19's) when I first saw pictures and in the flesh they're no better. Just really awkward looking things and don't suit the car at all. If you like them, good for you, but I'll not be having those on the RS I order next year.


----------



## Jasonoldschool

Mcmullen_mark said:


> There are deals to be had some dealers don't what them as demo cars


Quite a few are being registered as static demo cars.....in other words pre reg so they can sell them straight away instead of waiting for the the three months that Audi require a demo to be kept for.

There are deals to be had a dealer in Cheshire has bombarded me with messages via carwow offering discounts on the two he has left. According to my local dealer in Liverpool where I purchased mine from the order books will open the same time as the new RS3 as the type approval is expected to happen on both platforms at the same time.


----------



## Demessiah is back

Over RRP! :lol: 
Got a massive discount on mine. New unregistered. Plus loads of sweeteners thrown in.
Dealer needed it gone by end of the year and would do anything to get it shifted.


----------



## leopard

Demessiah is back said:


> Over RRP! :lol:
> Got a massive discount on mine. New unregistered. Plus loads of sweeteners thrown in.


Yep,

Which is where we'll be later on next year with factory orders.

Patience is a virtue and all that....


----------



## Koimlg

Demessiah is back said:


> Over RRP! :lol:
> Got a massive discount on mine. New unregistered. Plus loads of sweeteners thrown in.
> Dealer needed it gone by end of the year and would do anything to get it shifted.


That's good. What is massive? Just for interest..


----------



## Toshiba

I was offered double digit range to take one.


----------



## TerryCTR

Typical stealers, some offer some great discounts and some have you bend over before going in dry.


----------



## leopard

TerryCTR said:


> Typical stealers, some offer some great discounts and some have you bent over before going in dry.


 :lol:

I love these colloquialisms.It was only the other day that I read someone describing wastegate rattle on a Golf as sounding like " a skeleton having a wank in a biscuit tin "


----------



## The Pretender

Piker Mark said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> The normal 20" Y-spoke TT wheels looking much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks sooo much better with those wheels on it... night and day better than the awkward looking 20's. Definitely what will be on my TT RS, albeit in gloss black if I go for Nardo (Miami Blue and Toucan Yellow still being considered)... that's assuming you can actually order an RS at some point :lol:
Click to expand...

Yep, Nardo with these black wheels. 
Btw, wheels on the car in the picture are also 20".


----------



## TerryCTR

leopard said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical stealers, some offer some great discounts and some have you bent over before going in dry.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I love these colloquialisms.It was only the other day that I read someone describing wastegate rattle on a Golf as sounding like " a skeleton having a wank in a biscuit tin "
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## Shug750S

£87,000

You'll be very sore in the morning and regretting it in a few months..

FFS


----------



## jabiqq

102,000 euro .. WOW
UK base price £53,550 = 62,000 euro. Quite a difference.


----------



## powerplay

That must be at Charenton Audi


----------



## TerryCTR

Some inflated prices on pistonheads with the description already stating one previous owner.


----------



## Rapture

Piker Mark said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the general opinion of something evolves.
> 
> Another hundred pages and these will be the best wheels we've ever seen. :lol:
> 
> Maybe we just needed to see them combined with good colour combos
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto. I thought they looked crap (20's and the quirky 19's) when I first saw pictures and in the flesh they're no better. Just really awkward looking things and don't suit the car at all. If you like them, good for you, but I'll not be having those on the RS I order next year.
Click to expand...

Which wheels would you put on yours?


----------



## Demessiah is back

Koimlg said:


> That's good. What is massive? Just for interest..


List with the options was about 62k and they sold it for 52k plus they overpaid by about 2k on my part exchange and threw in some dealer perks.

Dealer openly said he needed it sold and would do everything he could to twist the figures to get me to take it before the end of the month.


----------



## The Pretender

Rapture said:


> Which wheels would you put on yours?


TT RS 19" OEM wheels are even worse then the 20" OEM :roll:


----------



## powerplay

The Pretender said:


> Rapture said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which wheels would you put on yours?
> 
> 
> 
> TT RS 19" OEM wheels are even worse then the 20" OEM :roll:
Click to expand...

The first time I saw a pic of the 19s I thought I was looking at a car that'd had an accident and was fitted with some form of temporary emergency wheel.


----------



## The Pretender

jabiqq said:


> 102,000 euro .. WOW
> UK base price £53,550 = 62,000 euro. Quite a difference.


In the Netherlands it's even worse, base price for the Coupe' is € 87.900,- and for the Roadster € 90.900,-


----------



## Piker Mark

powerplay said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapture said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which wheels would you put on yours?
> 
> 
> 
> TT RS 19" OEM wheels are even worse then the 20" OEM :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first time I saw a pic of the 19s I thought I was looking at a car that'd had an accident and was fitted with some form of temporary emergency wheel.
Click to expand...

 :lol: how true... they are pretty horrid. There was a black version of the 19 in the first brochure I got hold of, now strangely absent. It still looked crap, but it was passable, given the black camouflaged the throwing star in the middle. Don't get me started on the 20's [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## powerplay

Piker Mark said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> TT RS 19" OEM wheels are even worse then the 20" OEM :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I saw a pic of the 19s I thought I was looking at a car that'd had an accident and was fitted with some form of temporary emergency wheel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: how true... they are pretty horrid. There was a black version of the 19 in the first brochure I got hold of, now strangely absent. It still looked crap, but it was passable, given the black camouflaged the throwing star in the middle. Don't get me started on the 20's [smiley=baby.gif]
Click to expand...

The black version are European option only apparently - the reasons why almost as mysterious as why Audi employ mentally and visually-challenged wheel designers.


----------



## The Pretender

Raeder Motorsport wheel 9Jx20" ET52, ± 9 Kg, colors, Silver, Grey and Black.


----------



## powerplay

The Pretender said:


> Raeder Motorsport wheel 9Jx20" ET52, ± 9 Kg, colors, Silver, Grey and Black.


I would have those, or any one of a dozen other oem wheels, in a heartbeat over either RS wheel options.

I wonder if the front brakes on the RS severely restrict what will and won't fit though?


----------



## The Pretender

powerplay said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raeder Motorsport wheel 9Jx20" ET52, ± 9 Kg, colors, Silver, Grey and Black.
> 
> 
> 
> I would have those, or any one of a dozen other oem wheels, in a heartbeat over either RS wheel options.
> 
> I wonder if the front brakes on the RS severely restrict what will and won't fit though?
Click to expand...

Also depend on steel or Ceramic brakes, i reckon. :wink:


----------



## The Pretender

Nardo Grey, 19 inch. :wink:


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## TerryCTR

A touch low but very nice-non mag ride I assume


----------



## powerplay

#Ruined

And wtf has happened to the spoiler?!


----------



## leopard

:lol:


----------



## The Pretender

powerplay said:


> #Ruined
> 
> And wtf has happened to the spoiler?!


What spoiler. ??


----------



## sherry13

Before:









After:









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13

Also: Happy New Year everyone, here's to another year of rubbish photos.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## The Pretender

"Nardo Grey" seems a frequently chosen colour. :roll: 
Would not want that colour on a TT RS, looks like a colour for the mass. :lol: 
I would always choose a Audi Exclusive colour for RS models to be certain not end up in the pack. :wink:


----------



## The Pretender

Virtual "Vintage Gulf Blue", black wheels.


----------



## The Pretender

I would not even want to own this very very overpriced crossdressed MQB product.  
For the price a new TT RS have to cost i can buy for example 2015's Nissan GT-R's with less then 20.000 km on the clock.


----------



## Toshiba

The Pretender said:


> Virtual "Vintage Gulf Blue", black wheels.


Works really well on the 911, not sure about that however. I wouldn't be brave enough to pay the extra.


----------



## tt3600

The Pretender said:


>


What a POS


----------



## The Pretender

https://www.autogespot.com/audi-tt-rs-2017/2016/12/26


----------



## Piker Mark

The Pretender said:


> I would not even want to own this very very overpriced crossdressed MQB product.
> For the price a new TT RS have to cost i can buy for example 2015's Nissan GT-R's with less then 20.000 km on the clock.


Yeah, but there's a reason people don't buy those pumped up Datsuns :roll: It's called taste :lol:


----------



## 4433allanr

Currently 9 TT RS's on autotrader, £52k to £65k, and the cheapest looks very nice in Nardo. Must be deals to be done.


----------



## Jonny_C

4433allanr said:


> Currently 9 TT RS's on autotrader, £52k to £65k, and the cheapest looks very nice in Nardo. Must be deals to be done.


http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... 500&page=1

5000 miles of being ragged about from cold for £60k. No thanks.
Much better ones around than that.


----------



## leopard

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... obcid=soc3

I'm not sure,looks pretty "Dullsville" to me with matching interior,the nasty wheels and the gall to ask £52K for it. 

Would you even notice this car at this time of the year.


----------



## powerplay

Jonny_C said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently 9 TT RS's on autotrader, £52k to £65k, and the cheapest looks very nice in Nardo. Must be deals to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... 500&page=1
> 
> 5000 miles of being ragged about from cold for £60k. No thanks.
> Much better ones around than that.
Click to expand...

Bend over and take it raw.


----------



## Reasty

leopard said:


> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201612150616038?atmobcid=soc3
> 
> I'm not sure,looks pretty "Dullsville" to me with matching interior,the nasty wheels and the gall to ask £52K for it.
> 
> Would you even notice this car at this time of the year.


Not that I've said this a few times this week already leopard but... Agreed.


----------



## 4433allanr

£52k car has done 3k miles, I'm sure they were hard miles, but with a nice set of 20' Y spokes I think it would look the nuts. Nardo looks better in reality, a bit like nano.


----------



## bainsyboy

Looks like you can now configure the car... Mine has come out at 60k so think the dealer messed up.. They have my old car down at 22k, so 5k profit if they sell it for that price


----------



## ROBH49

bainsyboy said:


> Looks like you can now configure the car... Mine has come out at 60k so think the dealer messed up.. They have my old car down at 22k, so 5k profit if they sell it for that price


I have just been on the Audi UK configurator and it says TTRS coming soon so I don't know where you got this information from. :?


----------



## datamonkey

ROBH49 said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you can now configure the car... Mine has come out at 60k so think the dealer messed up.. They have my old car down at 22k, so 5k profit if they sell it for that price
> 
> 
> 
> I have just been on the Audi UK configurator and it says TTRS coming soon so I don't know where you got this information from. :?
Click to expand...

Same here. I guess he means configure it at a dealers?


----------



## bainsyboy

They must have been trialling the page as we were looking at work during a night shift... The sport exhaust only seemed to be mentioned on the options to have the top speed raised to 174... And It seemed to have 20 inch wheels option only. So unfortunately I reckon the car will be going in to production as I was hoping the rumours that it wasn't was true and the value of my car would have gone up, unless of course the engine blows up


----------



## leopard

bainsyboy said:


> So unfortunately I reckon the car will be going in to production as I was hoping the rumours that it wasn't was true and the value of my car would have gone up, unless of course the engine blows up


" Unfortunately " :lol:

Fancied yourself as an elitist eh


----------



## Jasonoldschool

1200 miles in to my TTRS and it needs a new front alloy which has a massive crack in it which the Detailer noticed when cleaning my car today, a warped brake disc on the opposite side to the cracked alloy and needs a new sports exhaust box as there is something broken off inside which rattles constantly like a big bag of marbles loose inside!

It's booked in next week to have it all fixed and the recal on the fuel filler cap sorted.


----------



## ROBH49

I have noticed today on one of the Autotrader advertisements which is an Audi dealership, it states be one of the first to own this vehicle before the order books open. So there maybe some light at the end of the tunnel after all.


----------



## powerplay

Jasonoldschool said:


> 1200 miles in to my TTRS and it needs a new front alloy which has a massive crack in it which the Detailer noticed when cleaning my car today, a warped brake disc on the opposite side to the cracked alloy and needs a new sports exhaust box as there is something broken off inside which rattles constantly like a big bag of marbles loose inside!
> 
> It's booked in next week to have it all fixed and the recal on the fuel filler cap sorted.


Wow so many issues already?

What's the recall on the fuel filler cap?


----------



## Jasonoldschool

powerplay said:


> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1200 miles in to my TTRS and it needs a new front alloy which has a massive crack in it which the Detailer noticed when cleaning my car today, a warped brake disc on the opposite side to the cracked alloy and needs a new sports exhaust box as there is something broken off inside which rattles constantly like a big bag of marbles loose inside!
> 
> It's booked in next week to have it all fixed and the recal on the fuel filler cap sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow so many issues already?
> 
> What's the recall on the fuel filler cap?
Click to expand...

According to the dealer there's a problem with a small batch where the flap inside is breaking off....he said there had been a bullitin memo regarding the issue. To be be honest the outside flap isn't as springy as the one on my TTS so they are going to replace the whole thing.


----------



## powerplay

One time my car was in for a service dealer tried to charge me an obscene amount to replace my fuel fuller cap as they noticed it wasn't springing open fully.

I said not to bother - treated the springs inside to a spot of lube and hey presto, sorted.


----------



## Jasonoldschool

powerplay said:


> One time my car was in for a service dealer tried to charge me an obscene amount to replace my fuel fuller cap as they noticed it wasn't springing open fully.
> 
> I said not to bother - treated the springs inside to a spot of lube and hey presto, sorted.


Just been told the wheel and brake disc are on 7-10 days back order from Germany so the dealer is loaning me a RS7 until it's fixed.


----------



## ROBH49

Jasonoldschool said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> One time my car was in for a service dealer tried to charge me an obscene amount to replace my fuel fuller cap as they noticed it wasn't springing open fully.
> 
> I said not to bother - treated the springs inside to a spot of lube and hey presto, sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> Just been told the wheel and brake disc are on 7-10 days back order from Germany so the dealer is loaning me a RS7 until it's fixed.
Click to expand...

Wow you lucky bastard is it the performance model ?


----------



## Jasonoldschool

ROBH49 said:


> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> One time my car was in for a service dealer tried to charge me an obscene amount to replace my fuel fuller cap as they noticed it wasn't springing open fully.
> 
> I said not to bother - treated the springs inside to a spot of lube and hey presto, sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> Just been told the wheel and brake disc are on 7-10 days back order from Germany so the dealer is loaning me a RS7 until it's fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you lucky bastard is it the performance model ?
Click to expand...

No idea I will find out later when they deliver it. It's going to feel like a boat after driving the TT.


----------



## ROBH49

If it is the performance model you won`t want the TT back after woods. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## powerplay

ROBH49 said:


> If it is the performance model you won`t want the TT back after woods. :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's the danger of being loaned a "better" RS model. It's usually a great feeling to get back in your TT after spending a week in an A3 TDI.

And after woods - that's one I've not seen before :lol:


----------



## leopard

ROBH49 said:


> If it is the performance model you won`t want the TT back after woods. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Who is woods


----------



## Piker Mark

Jasonoldschool said:


> 1200 miles in to my TTRS and it needs a new front alloy which has a massive crack in it which the Detailer noticed when cleaning my car today, a warped brake disc on the opposite side to the cracked alloy and needs a new sports exhaust box as there is something broken off inside which rattles constantly like a big bag of marbles loose inside!
> 
> It's booked in next week to have it all fixed and the recal on the fuel filler cap sorted.


Sorry to hear all that. But it does justify the argument of perhaps waiting and not buying from the first production run? I bought a demo Golf R32 DSG - one of the first cars into the UK (first DSG too) and it was riddled with faults. After six months of grief, VW replaced it (with my own spec) and yep, that had zero problems. There were a few people who had some iffy cars when they flew in and bought dealer spec 8v RS3's. From memory, that was brake problems and the exhaust. Hope it's all sorted out for you soon.


----------



## datamonkey

ROBH49 said:


> you won`t want the TT back after woods. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Why's he giving it to woods? I thought it was gong in for some warranty work? :lol:


----------



## ROBH49

Sorry about the spelling dudes was in a rush to finish work as it was my last day in before i jet off on holiday. :lol: :lol: 
I do have to admit thou was a good one, anyway that woods fella gets on me tits. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mikef4uk

Jasonoldschool said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1200 miles in to my TTRS and it needs a new front alloy which has a massive crack in it which the Detailer noticed when cleaning my car today, a warped brake disc on the opposite side to the cracked alloy and needs a new sports exhaust box as there is something broken off inside which rattles constantly like a big bag of marbles loose inside!
> 
> It's booked in next week to have it all fixed and the recal on the fuel filler cap sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow so many issues already?
> 
> What's the recall on the fuel filler cap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to the dealer *there's a problem with a small batch where the flap inside is breaking off*....he said there had been a bullitin memo regarding the issue. To be be honest the outside flap isn't as springy as the one on my TTS so they are going to replace the whole thing.
Click to expand...

Audi tried a similar response with me when ALL the RHD A3's were failing windscreen wiper motors, he said ''We have never come across this before Sir''......my reply, ''that'll be except for the 30 odd you have parked at the football ground because there isnt the room here then?''
Dont believe a word a dealer tells you, they can't lie straight in bed most of them


----------



## powerplay

bainsyboy said:


> They must have been trialling the page as we were looking at work during a night shift... The sport exhaust only seemed to be mentioned on the options to have the top speed raised to 174... And It seemed to have 20 inch wheels option only. So unfortunately I reckon the car will be going in to production as I was hoping the rumours that it wasn't was true and the value of my car would have gone up, unless of course the engine blows up


There has never been any doubt as to whether it will go into production proper, always been a case of when, not if.

The configurator home page has had the message "coming soon" for the TTRS since beginning of November.

Not sure which dictionary definition of "soon" they have though. :lol:


----------



## TerryCTR

Piker Mark said:


> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1200 miles in to my TTRS and it needs a new front alloy which has a massive crack in it which the Detailer noticed when cleaning my car today, a warped brake disc on the opposite side to the cracked alloy and needs a new sports exhaust box as there is something broken off inside which rattles constantly like a big bag of marbles loose inside!
> 
> It's booked in next week to have it all fixed and the recal on the fuel filler cap sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear all that. But it does justify the argument of perhaps waiting and not buying from the first production run? I bought a demo Golf R32 DSG - one of the first cars into the UK (first DSG too) and it was riddled with faults. After six months of grief, VW replaced it (with my own spec) and yep, that had zero problems. There were a few people who had some iffy cars when they flew in and bought dealer spec 8v RS3's. From memory, that was brake problems and the exhaust. Hope it's all sorted out for you soon.
Click to expand...

Looks to be continued brake problems on the RS3 with people going for RS6 variants I believe


----------



## psglas

New TT RS in Ara Blue which is definitely the best colour as Sprint Blue was in the B7 RS4.

But, I can't get Audi Connect activated. I have the code from myaudi to enable it but the MMI has no Audi Connect option.

Can anyone with a new TT RS confirm they have Audi Connect enabled ??


----------



## The Pretender

Cars are barely available and on the street, and this is what people do to them. :roll:


----------



## powerplay

The Pretender said:


> Cars are barely available and on the street, and this is what people do to them. :roll:


How do you manage to find such abominations?


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cars are barely available and on the street, and this is what people do to them. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you manage to find such abominations?
Click to expand...

My guess is they've been photo-shopped to within an inch of their life.


----------



## Jasonoldschool

psglas said:


> New TT RS in Ara Blue which is definitely the best colour as Sprint Blue was in the B7 RS4.
> 
> But, I can't get Audi Connect activated. I have the code from myaudi to enable it but the MMI has no Audi Connect option.
> 
> Can anyone with a new TT RS confirm they have Audi Connect enabled ??


I have a TTRS although it's currently back at the dealers having some issues resolved. I have audi connect in my MMI and activated.....have you inserted a SIM card in the slot in the glovebox?


----------



## psglas

I thought you might ask that. I don't have a sim card slot between the sd cards.


----------



## brittan

psglas said:


> I thought you might ask that. I don't have a sim card slot between the sd cards.


Some of the first release cars were built like that; without on-line service.


----------



## Jasonoldschool

psglas said:


> I thought you might ask that. I don't have a sim card slot between the sd cards.


Mmmm thought all TT models had the connect service??


----------



## bainsyboy

You need to use your mobile phone then to pair with the car. As for if its worth it.....I may deactivate mine and use my old three sim card in my mi fi again.

Are people not getting this page 
https://www.inchcapeaudi.co.uk/cars/car ... tion-tool/


----------



## Koimlg

psglas said:


> New TT RS in Ara Blue which is definitely the best colour as Sprint Blue was in the B7 RS4.
> 
> But, I can't get Audi Connect activated. I have the code from myaudi to enable it but the MMI has no Audi Connect option.
> 
> Can anyone with a new TT RS confirm they have Audi Connect enabled ??


Yep I have it with no problems. As I can say for the rest of my car

Nothing fallen of yet, blown up or rattling. Of course there will be the odd issue I am sure

Plenty of time I guess for the doom and gloom senario


----------



## Jasonoldschool

bainsyboy said:


> You need to use your mobile phone then to pair with the car. As for if its worth it.....I may deactivate mine and use my old three sim card in my mi fi again.
> 
> Are people not getting this page
> https://www.inchcapeaudi.co.uk/cars/car ... tion-tool/


That's the inchcape Configurator not the official Audi one bainsyboy.


----------



## Jasonoldschool

Koimlg said:


> psglas said:
> 
> 
> 
> New TT RS in Ara Blue which is definitely the best colour as Sprint Blue was in the B7 RS4.
> 
> But, I can't get Audi Connect activated. I have the code from myaudi to enable it but the MMI has no Audi Connect option.
> 
> Can anyone with a new TT RS confirm they have Audi Connect enabled ??
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I have it with no problems. As I can say for the rest of my car
> 
> Nothing fallen of yet, blown up or rattling. Of course there will be the odd issue I am sure
> 
> Plenty of time I guess for the doom and gloom senario
Click to expand...

The grin factor more than outweighs the few niggles I have with mine.....It's under warranty and to be fair to Audi they have been top notch in trying to sort the problems.


----------



## bainsyboy

No probs Jason...I would have thought that if they have the config up and running then people could order one.


----------



## Jasonoldschool

bainsyboy said:


> No probs Jason...I would have thought that if they have the config up and running then people could order one.


I think they have just taken the options and prices from the online available brochure. A friend of mine owns a car air conditioning company called coolcar and I had a chat about the air con type approval which is delaying the official release of the TTRS as well as other models and he seems to think there is a legal challenge in the German courts bought against the EPA by a few manufacturers and that's due in the courts in June this year, could be after that we start to see ordering.


----------



## mikef4uk

Jasonoldschool said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to use your mobile phone then to pair with the car. As for if its worth it.....I may deactivate mine and use my old three sim card in my mi fi again.
> 
> Are people not getting this page
> https://www.inchcapeaudi.co.uk/cars/car ... tion-tool/
> 
> 
> 
> That's the inchcape Configurator not the official Audi one bainsyboy.
Click to expand...

But its still a very handy guide, thanks bainsyboy, not hard to get one to £60K is it


----------



## The Pretender

powerplay said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cars are barely available and on the street, and this is what people do to them. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you manage to find such abominations?
Click to expand...

Peppergrounds. :wink:


----------



## mikef4uk

The Pretender said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cars are barely available and on the street, and this is what people do to them. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you manage to find such abominations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peppergrounds. :wink:
Click to expand...

There is a height at which most 'lowered' cars can look good, usually when the wheel is centered within the wheel arch, and then there is stuff like this that just looks bloody awfull!


----------



## SpudZ

leopard said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is the performance model you won`t want the TT back after woods. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is woods
Click to expand...

It's yer cousin Tiger, stuuuupid! :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

mikef4uk said:


> There is a height at which most 'lowered' cars can look good, usually when the wheel is centered within the wheel arch, and then there is stuff like this that just looks bloody awfull!


+1


----------



## Templar

Looks shit !


----------



## Jonny_C

Templar said:


> Looks shit !


*+1*


----------



## The Pretender

ATS Racelight in 8,5x19" ET 38 with Nokian WR A4 - 245/35 R19 93W tires.


----------



## leopard

SpudZ said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is the performance model you won`t want the TT back after woods. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is woods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's yer cousin Tiger, stuuuupid! :lol:
Click to expand...

Doh ! Of course 



Jonny_C said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks shit !
> 
> 
> 
> *+1*
Click to expand...

Unless you're about 17-24 yrs old and read nothing but Performance VW then it's the mutz nutz...bangin'


----------



## Jonny_C

The Pretender said:


> ATS Racelight in 8,5x19" ET 38 with Nokian WR A4 - 245/35 R19 93W tires.


Why can we not have snow like that! Would kill to get the TTS out & play!


----------



## Hoskyn

Jonny_C said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATS Racelight in 8,5x19" ET 38 with Nokian WR A4 - 245/35 R19 93W tires.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can we not have snow like that! Would kill to get the TTS out & play!
Click to expand...


----------



## Piker Mark

[/quote] Why can we not have snow like that! Would kill to get the TTS out & play![/quote]

I wouldn't, I fecking hate snow and ice. Thankfully where live in the UK, you get about two weeks of snow every five years. Winter tyres, yes they make a massive difference and when I worked in Germany I had them on my RS4, but from my experience of driving 4WD Audis (TTC/TTS/ TTRS/S3/RS3/RS4) in the snow and ice with summer tyres, well, you've got more traction than a FWD or RWD car, but that's about it. You'll still bin your car if you don't drive very carefully.

Nice pics BTW, just shows how much better the RS looks without those stupid wheels.


----------



## The Pretender

*2017 HRE Performance Wheels, Audi TT RS.

HRE, S200, Series S2, Forged, 3-Piece, in Satin Bronze with Polished Lip. 9Jx20, Offset/ET 52.*

Series S2 combines our technical expertise with an uncompromised attention to detail creating the ultimate in style and performance.

The design of the S2 include a unique twisted spoke geometry and complex 360 degree surfacing inspired by the latest supercars like the Lamborghini Aventador SV and the Ferrari 488 GTB.

The final product is a wheel series with the style and exclusivity necessary to enhance today's supercars.

Each model in HRE's Series S2 is designed specifically for supercars, sports GTs, performance sedans and SUVs.

Available in 20", 21", 22" and 24"


----------



## Toshiba

Those multi spoke wheels look nasty at the best of times but in gold! Geez... that's like have the shits and vomiting st the same time.. never good.


----------



## powerplay

Just personal opinion but I absolutely loath multi-piece wheels, complete rrpita to clean. I also wasn't aware of the competition to find worse-looking wheels than the RS oem ones so kudos for achieving that! :lol:


----------



## leopard

:roll:


----------



## The Pretender

Toshiba said:


> Those multi spoke wheels look nasty at the best of times but in *gold!* Geez... that's like have the shits and vomiting st the same time.. never good.


Satin bronze. :wink:


----------



## The Pretender

I still would chose the ATS GTR 9x19" ET48.


----------



## Aoon_M

Has anyone taken delivery of a TTRS with carbon ceramics?


----------



## bhoy78

Aoon_M said:


> Has anyone taken delivery of a TTRS with carbon ceramics?


Your going to be the first I bet :lol:


----------



## Alex_S

Any update as to when this car is available to spec and order? Its almost as if this car has been and gone :lol:


----------



## powerplay

Alex_S said:


> Any update as to when this car is available to spec and order? Its almost as if this car has been and gone :lol:


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## Piker Mark

Alex_S said:


> Any update as to when this car is available to spec and order? Its almost as if this car has been and gone :lol:


From 01/03/2017 I was told by my Dealer. Then again, the 1st April would make more sense to me...


----------



## leopard

Piker Mark said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any update as to when this car is available to spec and order? Its almost as if this car has been and gone :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> From 01/03/2017 I was told by my Dealer. Then again, the 1st April would make more sense to me...
Click to expand...

I wouldn't hold your breath,latest rumour has it as being the minimum of June due to a court case re:The German manufacturers vs the EU with reference to this ongoing coolant malarkey ...ho hum.


----------



## The Pretender

Valve exhausts will also be banned soon, they don't meet noise criteria when the valve's are open.


----------



## powerplay

The Pretender said:


> Valve exhausts will also be banned soon, they don't meet noise criteria when the valve's are open.


the current RS already (annoyingly) keeps the valves closed when in 2nd/3rd and in sport mode regardless - a bit pointless as if you are in sport mode these are probably the only two gears you are using!

Does the mk3 do the same? :?


----------



## brittan

.


----------



## psglas

With all this litigation underway and the tax premium in April for cars over 40k, I'd snap up one of the few remaining dealer cars.


----------



## TerryCTR

powerplay said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Valve exhausts will also be banned soon, they don't meet noise criteria when the valve's are open.
> 
> 
> 
> the current RS already (annoyingly) keeps the valves closed when in 2nd/3rd and in sport mode regardless - a bit pointless as if you are in sport mode these are probably the only two gears you are using!
> 
> Does the mk3 do the same? :?
Click to expand...

I think over on ASN they have been using maps/coding to keep the valves open on the RS3 8V. You could no doubt replicate on the RS if so desired


----------



## suffeks

powerplay said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Valve exhausts will also be banned soon, they don't meet noise criteria when the valve's are open.
> 
> 
> 
> the current RS already (annoyingly) keeps the valves closed when in 2nd/3rd and in sport mode regardless - a bit pointless as if you are in sport mode these are probably the only two gears you are using!
> 
> Does the mk3 do the same? :?
Click to expand...

then something is wrong with your car or hearing 

i had a 2012 ttrs+

originally i zip tied the exhaust valve, so it was always open, eventually the drone got annoying, and got rid of that

when not in sport mode:

the valve ALWAYS opened at 3000 rpm in any gear

when in sport mode AND warmed up:

valve ALWAYS open


----------



## powerplay

suffeks said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Valve exhausts will also be banned soon, they don't meet noise criteria when the valve's are open.
> 
> 
> 
> the current RS already (annoyingly) keeps the valves closed when in 2nd/3rd and in sport mode regardless - a bit pointless as if you are in sport mode these are probably the only two gears you are using!
> 
> Does the mk3 do the same? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then something is wrong with your car or hearing
> 
> i had a 2012 ttrs+
> 
> originally i zip tied the exhaust valve, so it was always open, eventually the drone got annoying, and got rid of that
> 
> when not in sport mode:
> 
> the valve ALWAYS opened at 3000 rpm in any gear
> 
> when in sport mode AND warmed up:
> 
> valve ALWAYS open
Click to expand...

Forgive me, my ears are fine I omitted to also state below about 3.5krpm - I assumed current RS owners would know what I mean (it is after all well documented) - so for the record: I mean below 3,500 rpm. :lol:


----------



## Dash

The drone doesn't go away with the flap closed on the MK2, it's just lesser. Full chat when not in sport mode sounds just as good. Bimbling around doesn't. So there's a screw in mine


----------



## bezza

powerplay said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Valve exhausts will also be banned soon, they don't meet noise criteria when the valve's are open.
> 
> 
> 
> the current RS already (annoyingly) keeps the valves closed when in 2nd/3rd and in sport mode regardless - a bit pointless as if you are in sport mode these are probably the only two gears you are using!
> 
> Does the mk3 do the same? :?
Click to expand...

mk3 keeps the valves open in all gears.


----------



## bezza

leopard said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any update as to when this car is available to spec and order? Its almost as if this car has been and gone :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> From 01/03/2017 I was told by my Dealer. Then again, the 1st April would make more sense to me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't hold your breath,latest rumour has it as being the minimum of June due to a court case re:The German manufacturers vs the EU with reference to this ongoing coolant malarkey ...ho hum.
Click to expand...

If there are open court cases that are preventing Audi from selling cars to the U.K. and opening the order books, how have demo cars been sold in the U.K.?

The RS must either meet certain laws or not...


----------



## brittan

The court case concerns the change of refrigerant in the A/C system to R1234yf as from 01 Jan 2017.

All the RSs so far released have R134a refrigerant which meant that the cars had to be registered to a customer or as a demo car in 2016. Those cars met last year's rules.


----------



## Alex_S

the current RS already (annoyingly) keeps the valves closed when in 2nd/3rd and in sport mode regardless - a bit pointless as if you are in sport mode these are probably the only two gears you are using!

Does the mk3 do the same? :?[/quote]

then something is wrong with your car or hearing 

i had a 2012 ttrs+

originally i zip tied the exhaust valve, so it was always open, eventually the drone got annoying, and got rid of that

when not in sport mode:

the valve ALWAYS opened at 3000 rpm in any gear

when in sport mode AND warmed up:

valve ALWAYS open[/quote]

Forgive me, my ears are fine I omitted to also state below about 3.5krpm - I assumed current RS owners would know what I mean (it is after all well documented) - so for the record: I mean below 3,500 rpm. :lol:[/quote]

Mine is the same yes, and quite annoying!


----------



## Alex_S

leopard said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any update as to when this car is available to spec and order? Its almost as if this car has been and gone :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> From 01/03/2017 I was told by my Dealer. Then again, the 1st April would make more sense to me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't hold your breath,latest rumour has it as being the minimum of June due to a court case re:The German manufacturers vs the EU with reference to this ongoing coolant malarkey ...ho hum.
Click to expand...

The car will be ready for a face lift by the time its properly available :lol:


----------



## RobRain

leopard said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any update as to when this car is available to spec and order? Its almost as if this car has been and gone :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> From 01/03/2017 I was told by my Dealer. Then again, the 1st April would make more sense to me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't hold your breath,latest rumour has it as being the minimum of June due to a court case re:The German manufacturers vs the EU with reference to this ongoing coolant malarkey ...ho hum.
Click to expand...

Just before I cancel my deposit/"order" and leave this interminable wait behind me, I've contacted the EU (via europa.eu) for the current state-of-play with the action against Germany (the country, not just the car manufacturers) in the Court of Justice. I await a reply. My Google skills are normally quite good, but other than the press release I posted many pages ago (http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-15-6290_en.htm) I can't find any references to the case.


----------



## leopard

bezza said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't hold your breath,latest rumour has it as being the minimum of June due to a court case re:The German manufacturers vs the EU with reference to this ongoing coolant malarkey ...ho hum.
> 
> 
> 
> If there are open court cases that are preventing Audi from selling cars to the U.K. and opening the order books, how have demo cars been sold in the U.K.?
> 
> The RS must either meet certain laws or not...
Click to expand...

Here's your answer:



brittan said:


> The court case concerns the change of refrigerant in the A/C system to R1234yf as from 01 Jan 2017.
> 
> All the RSs so far released have R134a refrigerant which meant that the cars had to be registered to a customer or as a demo car in 2016. Those cars met last year's rules.


----------



## leopard

RobRain said:


> Just before I cancel my deposit/"order" and leave this interminable wait behind me, I've contacted the EU (via europa.eu) for the current state-of-play with the action against Germany (the country, not just the car manufacturers) in the Court of Justice. I await a reply. My Google skills are normally quite good, but other than the press release I posted many pages ago (http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-15-6290_en.htm) I can't find any references to the case.


Good luck in getting a reply.

The wait may take longer than waiting for the car itself once the bureaucratic wheels start turning round


----------



## RobRain

leopard said:


> RobRain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just before I cancel my deposit/"order" and leave this interminable wait behind me, I've contacted the EU (via europa.eu) for the current state-of-play with the action against Germany (the country, not just the car manufacturers) in the Court of Justice. I await a reply. My Google skills are normally quite good, but other than the press release I posted many pages ago (http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-15-6290_en.htm) I can't find any references to the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck in getting a reply.
> 
> The wait may take longer than waiting for the car itself once the bureaucratic wheels start turning round
Click to expand...

Indeed. But on this occasion they've got back to me within a couple of hours. Yay EU!

So, if you want to track this case, you need the infringement number: 20132254

Then you go to the tracking page: http://ec.europa.eu/atwork/applying-eu- ... mit=Search

And there you learn... nothing. Still just at the referral stage, suggesting nothing has happened in the 14 months since the decision to refer was made.

I no longer see how this case alone can explain the continued delay. It explains the early batch of cars with the last bit of the old refrigerant, but now all Audi has to do is use the legal refrigerant, which it already intended to use (only Daimler were holding out).

Full text of the exchange below:



> Dear Mr. Rainthorpe,
> 
> Thank you for your message.
> 
> In accordance with the case law of the EU courts, the Commission does not give out any information or documents relating to on-going infringement cases going beyond the information published through its press releases.
> 
> The infringement number of this case is 20132254. We advise you to regularly check the database of infringement decisions (http://ec.europa.eu/atwork/applying-eu- ... mit=Search) and or press releases for further information.
> 
> We hope to have informed you to your satisfaction. If you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to contact us.
> 
> Current status of case
> 
> Can you tell me the current state of the case described in this press release, please?
> 
> http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-15-6290_en.htm
> 
> The case is concerned with a failure to meet Directive 2006/40/EC.
> 
> Thanks, and sorry my country has been collectively idiotic.


----------



## leopard

RobRain said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobRain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just before I cancel my deposit/"order" and leave this interminable wait behind me, I've contacted the EU (via europa.eu) for the current state-of-play with the action against Germany (the country, not just the car manufacturers) in the Court of Justice. I await a reply. My Google skills are normally quite good, but other than the press release I posted many pages ago (http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-15-6290_en.htm) I can't find any references to the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck in getting a reply.
> 
> The wait may take longer than waiting for the car itself once the bureaucratic wheels start turning round
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. But on this occasion they've got back to me within a couple of hours. Yay EU!
> 
> So, if you want to track this case, you need the infringement number: 20132254
> 
> Then you go to the tracking page: http://ec.europa.eu/atwork/applying-eu- ... mit=Search
> 
> And there you learn... nothing. Still just at the referral stage, suggesting nothing has happened in the 14 months since the decision to refer was made.
> 
> I no longer see how this case alone can explain the continued delay. It explains the early batch of cars with the last bit of the old refrigerant, but now all Audi has to do is use the legal refrigerant, which it already intended to use (only Daimler were holding out).
> 
> Full text of the exchange below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Mr. Rainthorpe,
> 
> Thank you for your message.
> 
> In accordance with the case law of the EU courts, the Commission does not give out any information or documents relating to on-going infringement cases going beyond the information published through its press releases.
> 
> The infringement number of this case is 20132254. We advise you to regularly check the database of infringement decisions (http://ec.europa.eu/atwork/applying-eu- ... mit=Search) and or press releases for further information.
> 
> We hope to have informed you to your satisfaction. If you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to contact us.
> 
> Current status of case
> 
> Can you tell me the current state of the case described in this press release, please?
> 
> http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-15-6290_en.htm
> 
> The case is concerned with a failure to meet Directive 2006/40/EC.
> 
> Thanks, and sorry my country has been collectively idiotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well done for getting the reply,possibly the most concrete evidence yet which like you say is more than skin deep. Useful info too given the state of play and you're quite correct,interminable indeed which sort of begs the question ...

If you're pulling the plug have you got anything lined up ?


----------



## RobRain

leopard said:


> Well done for getting the reply,possibly the most concrete evidence yet which like you say is more than skin deep. Useful info too given the state of play and you're quite correct,interminable indeed which sort of begs the question ...
> 
> If you're pulling the plug have you got anything lined up ?


Cheers. I'm going to give it until the end of January, then pull the plug. As for other options, roughly in order:

1. Focus RS and some Mountune goodness. Sort of the same as my Golf, but tweaked to 11.
2. Keep the Golf, let Revo have some fun with it.
3. Cayman GTS (ie old model). But prices are firm right now, not convinced they'll stay that way for long once the OMG-the sky's falling in- feeling about the 4-pot has diminished (which I share, TBH, but realise will pass).
4. A fun year's lease of something stupid (R8, 540C or similar).

But really holding out for the TTRS, since it ticks my particular set of boxes almost exactly.


----------



## Dash

F-Type not on your list?


----------



## RobRain

Dash said:


> F-Type not on your list?


No boot, overpriced. Not as special as the stupid items on the list. Awesome sound and most beautiful thing on the road and I've considered it many times, but a car either has to be practical (ie fit my bike in it) or ridiculous, sod the bike. Hence, no F-type, 911, etc. Also looked at the Alfa, the M2/3/4. Obviously wrap this whole post in a "in my opinion, your mileage may vary, etc. etc."


----------



## Luca_CH

New production TTRS in mars 2017


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Nice find


----------



## Rev

How comes it says march 2017 on the first image and then june 2017 on the next though?
Is June the earliest expected delivery date and march when the orders can be placed?


----------



## leopard

This has been kicking around for ages and is not borne out in reality.
If I remember correctly wasn't this diagram or similar posted months ago on this forum after being found on the side of a fridge or somewhere in the Audi works canteen....a sort of hopes and dreams business plan for the workers :lol:


----------



## RobRain

Rev said:


> How comes it says march 2017 on the first image and then june 2017 on the next though?
> Is June the earliest expected delivery date and march when the orders can be placed?


Notwithstanding the fact that this is probably no longer relevant, I engaged Google translate's services along with dict.cc. The first bit of text says "pre-sales start march". The second bit of text says "sliding product launch June". But also has SOP "start of production", which is confusing...


----------



## The Pretender

I think those wheels look not to bad, they would be fine for winterwheels. :wink:


----------



## psglas

I have the above on my Ara Blue TTRS but not a big fan I'm afraid. Might be ok for winter wheels but for the summer I'd like a nice shiny silver pair. Not seen any Audi alloys that'll fit and I like so currently looking for an aftermarket pair. Anyone got any suggestions ?


----------



## powerplay

Wouldn't a set of Rotors from the mk2 RS fit? I'd be more than happy with those on my mk3 RS to be honest, still way better than either of the mk3 styles.


----------



## tt3600

I'd find it comical if the RS5 is out before the TT-RS would show how much Audi screwed up.

Sigh.


----------



## Real Thing

tt3600 said:


> I'd find it comical if the RS5 is out before the TT-RS would show how much Audi screwed up.
> 
> Sigh.


I suppose Audi could argue the TT-RS is already out just not in specification Customers want :lol:


----------



## TTGazza

I'm somewhat confused by the excuse that the refrigerant was banned on the 1st of Jan yet Audi are still producing lots of cars, some who even have the older style A/C units that runs on the death gas*. Surely if it was just the change of A/C unit they would have manufactured one that fits already as whilst the external dimensions may be different model to model I'd hazard a really wild guess and say they'd be pretty similar internally. And if they couldn't change it or the gas then an awful lot of models would be on back order. 
Just my vague musings with no concrete evidence in any form to go on. Greater minds than mine are requested to provide a different answer please.

*copyright The Daily Mail.


----------



## ZephyR2

Can't help thinking that the death gas reason is just a red herring to distract us all from the real cause of the delays - probably engine problems.


----------



## powerplay

ZephyR2 said:


> Can't help thinking that the death gas reason is just a red herring to distract us all from the real cause of the delays - probably engine problems.


If there actually were engine problems (the rumours started months ago) surely they woldn't have been building and shipping cars right up to middle of December?

If there actually are engine problems causing delays that would mean all the early adopters would be affected and those cars with 5k miles on the clock currently being offered for sale at list :lol:

Can't see that being the case really!

It has to be the aircon situation, perhaps combined with Diesel-gate etc.


----------



## andy71_lh

I'm of the same opinion as RobRain.. Waiting out until around Feb though and maybe extending the budget a little and going with the less practical.
Consideration list at the moment is a pre-owned out of the following :

GT-R
F-Type R
911 GTS 
R8 Spyder


----------



## Piker Mark

The Pretender said:


> I think those wheels look not to bad, they would be fine for winterwheels. :wink:
> 
> View attachment 1


I think the 19's look worse than the 20's and that's saying something!


----------



## Alexjh

powerplay said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Valve exhausts will also be banned soon, they don't meet noise criteria when the valve's are open.
> 
> 
> 
> the current RS already (annoyingly) keeps the valves closed when in 2nd/3rd and in sport mode regardless - a bit pointless as if you are in sport mode these are probably the only two gears you are using!
> 
> Does the mk3 do the same? :?
Click to expand...

Cable tie on the vacuum hose fixes that


----------



## powerplay

Alexjh said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Valve exhausts will also be banned soon, they don't meet noise criteria when the valve's are open.
> 
> 
> 
> the current RS already (annoyingly) keeps the valves closed when in 2nd/3rd and in sport mode regardless - a bit pointless as if you are in sport mode these are probably the only two gears you are using!
> 
> Does the mk3 do the same? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cable tie on the vacuum hose fixes that
Click to expand...

Not really. Cable tie only makes it open permanently with no control, don't want that.

Want it to stay closed in comfort mode but be able to have it open permanently when in sport mode regardless of engine speed.


----------



## brittan

powerplay said:


> Want it to stay closed in comfort mode but be able to have it open permanently when in sport mode regardless of engine speed.


I solved that issue a couple of years ago by fitting an extra solenoid valve in the vacuum line to the flap actuator.

After putting the switch in a couple of unsatisfactory positions I added the switch for the deployable spoiler to the centre console switch unit - the symbol looks like a flap so I thought it appropriate.

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=333378&hilit=exhaust+flap


----------



## powerplay

brittan said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want it to stay closed in comfort mode but be able to have it open permanently when in sport mode regardless of engine speed.
> 
> 
> 
> I solved that issue a couple of years ago by fitting an extra solenoid valve in the vacuum line to the flap actuator.
> 
> After putting the switch in a couple of unsatisfactory positions I added the switch for the deployable spoiler to the centre console switch unit - the symbol looks like a flap so I thought it appropriate.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=333378&hilit=exhaust+flap
Click to expand...

Yes that's a great solution, although if I'm honest I'm a totale lazebot and couldn't be bothered personally :lol:


----------



## Cobstar

TTGazza said:


> I'm somewhat confused by the excuse that the refrigerant was banned on the 1st of Jan yet Audi are still producing lots of cars, some who even have the older style A/C units that runs on the death gas.


The TT RS doesn't have type approval so needs the new refrigerant from 1st Jan. Other brand new cars in the Audi range with type approval prior to the change can still be legally sold with the old refrigerant.


----------



## brittan

powerplay said:


> Want it to stay closed in comfort mode but be able to have it open permanently when in sport mode regardless of engine speed.





powerplay said:


> Yes that's a great solution, although if I'm honest I'm a totale lazebot and couldn't be bothered personally :lol:


Stop moaning about the flap not doing what you want then.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Demessiah is back

Not a problem I think on the new one.

It has 3 settings.

Comfort
Auto
Sport

I think Sport keeps it open although not 100% sure on that.


----------



## suffeks

Luca_CH said:


> New production TTRS in mars 2017


rear wheel drive r8?


----------



## Toshiba

Yep, meant or rumoured to be a 29T V6.


----------



## datamonkey

tt3600 said:


> I'd find it comical if the RS5 is out before the TT-RS would show how much Audi screwed up.
> 
> Sigh.


At this rate I wouldn't be surprised.

The RS5 Coupe supposedly will start production in June 2017 with RS4 Avant production in December 2017.

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/ ... us-models/


----------



## Templar

suffeks said:


> Luca_CH said:
> 
> 
> 
> New production TTRS in mars 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rear wheel drive r8?
Click to expand...

Another scheduled RS3 launch due Q3 2017... Why ?


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Templar said:


> suffeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luca_CH said:
> 
> 
> 
> New production TTRS in mars 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rear wheel drive r8?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another scheduled RS3 launch due Q3 2017... Why ?
Click to expand...

That's projected production delivery dates. First slide is order books opening, second projected delivery dates.


----------



## Ikon66

Templar said:


> suffeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luca_CH said:
> 
> 
> 
> New production TTRS in mars 2017
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170111/aae8fef1cf8bfd3d90287aadf405fae4.jpg
> [URL=https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170111/a3f10153c56378c1edbc64b2ffe64f9d.jpg]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/201701 ... e64f9d.jpg[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> rear wheel drive r8?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another scheduled RS3 launch due Q3 2017... Why ?
Click to expand...

It's the new RS3 saloon


----------



## leopard

Or the Sedan as they like to call it Stateside.


----------



## Templar

Prefer the saloon to the hatch, has better proportions to it.


----------



## daddow

psglas said:


> I have the above on my Ara Blue TTRS but not a big fan I'm afraid. Might be ok for winter wheels but for the summer I'd like a nice shiny silver pair. Not seen any Audi alloys that'll fit and I like so currently looking for an aftermarket pair. Anyone got any suggestions ?


Got 20" Y spokes on my Vegus Y TTS, they look stunning and draw many comments but you will need a servant to clean them for you,(or maybe the wife) so I guess you will be cleaning them yourself, be aware.


----------



## Templar

daddow said:


> psglas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the above on my Ara Blue TTRS but not a big fan I'm afraid. Might be ok for winter wheels but for the summer I'd like a nice shiny silver pair. Not seen any Audi alloys that'll fit and I like so currently looking for an aftermarket pair. Anyone got any suggestions ?
> 
> 
> 
> Got 20" Y spokes on my Vegus Y TTS, they look stunning and draw many comments but you will need a servant to clean them for you,(or maybe the wife) so I guess you will be cleaning them yourself, be aware.
Click to expand...

Worth considering having a ceramic nano coating applied to them, makes future cleaning a lot easier and quicker.


----------



## Piker Mark

Just get the Y spokes in gloss black - you won't have to worry so much about cleaning them then. I'll certainly have them painted when they go on my RS, well, when I can order one. So, 2018 :lol:


----------



## datamonkey

daddow said:


> psglas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the above on my Ara Blue TTRS but not a big fan I'm afraid. Might be ok for winter wheels but for the summer I'd like a nice shiny silver pair. Not seen any Audi alloys that'll fit and I like so currently looking for an aftermarket pair. Anyone got any suggestions ?
> 
> 
> 
> Got 20" Y spokes on my Vegus Y TTS, they look stunning and draw many comments but you will need a servant to clean them for you,(or maybe the wife) so I guess you will be cleaning them yourself, be aware.
Click to expand...

Dude just use the stuff on the link. Spray on, rinse off. Job done!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00 ... 4JIK3N3NS8


----------



## RockKramer

datamonkey said:


> daddow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psglas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the above on my Ara Blue TTRS but not a big fan I'm afraid. Might be ok for winter wheels but for the summer I'd like a nice shiny silver pair. Not seen any Audi alloys that'll fit and I like so currently looking for an aftermarket pair. Anyone got any suggestions ?
> 
> 
> 
> Got 20" Y spokes on my Vegus Y TTS, they look stunning and draw many comments but you will need a servant to clean them for you,(or maybe the wife) so I guess you will be cleaning them yourself, be aware.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude just use the stuff on the link. Spray on, rinse off. Job done!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00 ... 4JIK3N3NS8
Click to expand...

Or.... I use this stuff, absolutely brilliant. Use in a similar way....

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... wheel.html


----------



## datamonkey

RockKramer said:


> Or.... I use this stuff, absolutely brilliant. Use in a similar way....
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... wheel.html


Yep I've used Bilt Hamber too, just as good though you'll need a clothes peg on your nose whichever is used!


----------



## RockKramer

datamonkey said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or.... I use this stuff, absolutely brilliant. Use in a similar way....
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... wheel.html
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I've used Bilt Hamber too, just as good though you'll need a clothes peg on your nose whichever is used!
Click to expand...

Nah... it smells of bubblegum. Iron X and Auto Finesse Iron Out, now they stink. They have that rotten eggs smell.
I'm still looking for some wheel protect the wheels afterwards... I don't like using wheel cleaner every time I wash the car.


----------



## bezza

RockKramer said:


> I'm still looking for some wheel protect the wheels afterwards... I don't like using wheel cleaner every time I wash the car.


Check our Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels. Ceramic coating for wheels that will easily last 2-3 years. Can also be used on brake calipers etc...


----------



## RobRain

So long, and thanks for all the fish. Deposit for "my" RS being returned, "Order" being cancelled, sooner than expected. Had decided (as of last night) to go for a Cayman S instead, despite my reservations on the sound. Then got hit with a stonking and somewhat unforeseen tax bill and decided to have a calm year in the Golf and keep some cash in the bank.

It's been fun. Or maybe not. Hope the lucky few enjoy their cars and I hope one day that Audi will deign to offer their car for sale via the configurator. But I'll not be in the queue anymore.


----------



## Demessiah is back

Oh no! RobRain is pulling out!

Looks like the sky really is falling in for the TTRS [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## RobRain

Demessiah is back said:


> Oh no! RobRain is pulling out!
> 
> Looks like the sky really is falling in for the TTRS [smiley=bigcry.gif]


With ambassadors like you, I'm sure it's in safe hands and will have a long and successful career.


----------



## TTGazza

I've even given up on getting a test drive from the local dealer, they had one which was presold, at a premium according to the salesman, so no test drive, he knows I was serious about one but I won't order without trying so it's a no from me. Until they have a demonstrator A'm Oot.


----------



## powerplay

My local dealer is the same, it does seem a bit crazy to me and totally short-sighted.

You'd think it would make more sense to have at least one demonstrator, get several potential customers interested and likely to place an order when it does eventually materialise, rather than make a quick buck up front but then lose a lot more custom to other marques down the line.

Not how I would do business, but hey-ho.


----------



## ZephyR2

powerplay said:


> My local dealer is the same, it does seem a bit crazy to me and totally short-sighted.
> 
> You'd think it would make more sense to have at least one demonstrator, get several potential customers interested and likely to place an order when it does eventually materialise, rather than make a quick buck up front but then lose a lot more custom to other marques down the line.
> 
> Not how I would do business, but hey-ho.


I think they know that in the long wait between having a test drive and actually being able to configure and order one many potential customers will have lost patience and gone elsewhere. So not a great deal to be gained.


----------



## Templar

Some surely must have been demo models judging by the miles on the one currently on offer unless the dealer's themselves have been using them ?


----------



## macadamia

why is TTRS narrower than TTS by 5mm on each side(i.e. 1564 vs. 1574mm)? is it a typo, or does the TTRS need more space to accommodate larger ceramic brakes, and hence the hub is moved further inboard?

would be curious to know what the dimensions of the stock 20" wheels on the TTRS are. IIRC, on the TTS they are 20x9 et 52mm, so maybe the TTRS has a more aggressive offset (e.g. 20x9 et 47mm instead of 52mm) to give more clearance for the bigger ceramic brakes without extending beyond the fenders.


----------



## Real Thing

Templar said:


> Some surely must have been demo models judging by the miles on the one currently on offer unless the dealer's themselves have been using them ?


Seems some of the Dealer Management are using them for a couple of Months so would explain the Mileage Cars although demo's were possible before Christmas.


----------



## RockKramer

bezza said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still looking for some wheel protect the wheels afterwards... I don't like using wheel cleaner every time I wash the car.
> 
> 
> 
> Check our Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels. Ceramic coating for wheels that will easily last 2-3 years. Can also be used on brake calipers etc...
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip, I'll investigate


----------



## Omychron

macadamia said:


> why is TTRS narrower than TTS by 5mm on each side(i.e. 1564 vs. 1574mm)? is it a typo, or does the TTRS need more space to accommodate larger ceramic brakes, and hence the hub is moved further inboard?
> 
> would be curious to know what the dimensions of the stock 20" wheels on the TTRS are. IIRC, on the TTS they are 20x9 et 52mm, so maybe the TTRS has a more aggressive offset (e.g. 20x9 et 47mm instead of 52mm) to give more clearance for the bigger ceramic brakes without extending beyond the fenders.


The way I'm reading this they're both equally wide, 1832mm?
The measurement you're looking at is between the middle of the tires. Seeing as those tires are probably wider on the TTRS, there's less room left when measuring between them?


----------



## Jonny_C

If the RS was running tyres (say) 10mm wider, and the outer edge of the tyre cannot move out (not allowed to be wider than body work), then the inner edge of each tyre must be 10mm nearer the centreline of the car. (Although this would mean suspension change / offset changes to the actual wheel - most likely suspension? Think all TT wheels run the same offset at ET52.)

This means each tyre centreline moves 5mm closer to the car centreline, giving 10mm narrower track.


----------



## datamonkey

Jonny_C said:


> If the RS was running tyres (say) 10mm wider, and the outer edge of the tyre cannot move out (not allowed to be wider than body work), then the inner edge of each tyre must be 10mm nearer the centreline of the car. (Although this would mean suspension change / offset changes to the actual wheel - most likely suspension? Think all TT wheels run the same offset at ET52.)
> 
> This means each tyre centreline moves 5mm closer to the car centreline, giving 10mm narrower track.


Nicely explained, thanks!


----------



## macadamia

Jonny_C said:


> If the RS was running tyres (say) 10mm wider, and the outer edge of the tyre cannot move out (not allowed to be wider than body work), then the inner edge of each tyre must be 10mm nearer the centreline of the car. (Although this would mean suspension change / offset changes to the actual wheel - most likely suspension? Think all TT wheels run the same offset at ET52.)
> 
> This means each tyre centreline moves 5mm closer to the car centreline, giving 10mm narrower track.


Makes sense if the tyres are wider, but order guide still specs 255/30/20 and 245/35/19 for a 9" wheel on the TTRS.


----------



## brittan

I measured mine this morning and got 1565mm. Accurate enough to confirm the dimension in macadamia's pic.
That's on 245/35x19 tyres.

Now we need someone with a TTS to do the same measurement.


----------



## The Pretender

It's 1cm difference, 5mm per side. :roll:


----------



## brittan

The Pretender said:


> It's 1cm difference, 5mm per side. :roll:


and your point is . . . ?


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

It's been fun, if frustrating, following this thread and the TTRS. However I have now been offered a superb deal and queue jump on a Mustang V8 GT, which I have always admired but never really considered. With a likely long wait for the TTRS or new RS3 I have decided to bite the bullet and take the Mustang for at least the next 12 months and then see where things are. Given the long waiting lists and rarity of both cars I shouldn't lose too much over that year, while enjoying a real American muscle car. I might end up hating it, but right now I can jump in it from tomorrow, so going for it. I hope those waiting get a chance to order the RS. I'll keep an eye on things to see what happens.


----------



## Demessiah is back

Gotta admit, I quite like the mustang v8 8)


----------



## leopard

'Stangs, Stetsons and line dancin'

Yippee ki-Yah

Whoop, Whoop

Let us know your impressions and we'll see you back next year


----------



## tt3600

I'm losing my patience with Audi.


----------



## leopard

tt3600 said:


> I'm losing my patience with Audi.


After reading a German forum (non Audi) recently it was mentioned the RS wouldn't be available until the third quarter of this year at the very least !!


----------



## ZephyR2

Demessiah is back said:


> Gotta admit, I quite like the mustang v8 8)


So did I ..... until I saw the cost of the road tax and what the actual urban mpg was.


----------



## tt3600

Nice video of the OLED light startup and sports exhaust sound.


----------



## tt3600

Ceramic brakes are a €4650 option

Source: Autobild


----------



## TerryCTR

tt3600 said:


> Nice video of the OLED light startup and sports exhaust sound.


 8) nice


----------



## Dreams1966

Seems a bit more reasonable...

https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ICE_SALE,U

Quite limited spec however.... no sports exhaust, B&O etc


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> It's been fun, if frustrating, following this thread and the TTRS. However I have now been offered a superb deal and queue jump on a Mustang V8 GT, which I have always admired but never really considered. With a likely long wait for the TTRS or new RS3 I have decided to bite the bullet and take the Mustang for at least the next 12 months and then see where things are. Given the long waiting lists and rarity of both cars I shouldn't lose too much over that year, while enjoying a real American muscle car. I might end up hating it, but right now I can jump in it from tomorrow, so going for it. I hope those waiting get a chance to order the RS. I'll keep an eye on things to see what happens.


Picked it up today. Hope you guys get to order the TT RS soon. (busy looking for line dancing clubs nearby  )


----------



## leopard

Live from Norwich it's the quiz of the week...

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... obcid=soc3

£70K lmao


----------



## tt3600

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Picked it up today. Hope you guys get to order the TT RS soon. (busy looking for line dancing clubs nearby  )


Enjoy


----------



## Cobstar

tt3600 said:


> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked it up today. Hope you guys get to order the TT RS soon. (busy looking for line dancing clubs nearby  )
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy
Click to expand...

+1
Love the colour Foxtrot_Oscar. Not seen one like that. Your's is stunning. There are a couple near home and they sound fab.


----------



## Templar

Looks like another person has been that pi**ed off with all this mk3 TTRS malarkey... don't blame you mate... enjoy :wink:


----------



## VTTS

I've just seen on Camberley Audi's facebook page they have a TTRS roadster in stock. Thought you might want to have a look. It's just over £58k I think he said in the video.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryCTR

leopard said:


> Live from Norwich it's the quiz of the week...
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... obcid=soc3
> 
> £70K lmao


FFS, think of the cars that could be had for that cash. RS6 anyone


----------



## basher

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> It's been fun, if frustrating, following this thread and the TTRS. However I have now been offered a superb deal and queue jump on a Mustang V8 GT, which I have always admired but never really considered. With a likely long wait for the TTRS or new RS3 I have decided to bite the bullet and take the Mustang for at least the next 12 months and then see where things are. Given the long waiting lists and rarity of both cars I shouldn't lose too much over that year, while enjoying a real American muscle car. I might end up hating it, but right now I can jump in it from tomorrow, so going for it. I hope those waiting get a chance to order the RS. I'll keep an eye on things to see what happens.


Great colour!
One of my workmates is on the verge of buying a Mustang, but in yellow.
I prefer your blue.

I'm more than happy with the speed / excitement of my TTS, so for me a TTRS is no longer on my list, especially as it's essentially the same car inside. So I've been looking at used F-Type V6S AWD as my next purchase, in a very similar blue to your Mustang. Had a test drive in a V6S RWD before xmas. Absolutely gorgeous. And a decent spec, under 1yr old, can be picked up for similar price to TTRS.


----------



## mikef4uk

TerryCTR said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Live from Norwich it's the quiz of the week...
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... obcid=soc3
> 
> £70K lmao
> 
> 
> 
> FFS, think of the cars that could be had for that cash. RS6 anyone
Click to expand...

+1, there are a lot of very tasty, very low depreciating cars out there for that kind of money, I think a straight jacket and a psychiatrist would follow shortly after paying £70K for a TT 
Your into facelift R8 V10, Galardo, Ferrari 430 money there, or two brand new fully loaded Golf 'R'


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender

Three of a Kind.


----------



## Cobstar

The Pretender said:


> Three of a Kind.


Nice photo. The Daytona one looks perfect for me externally if the wheels were just swapped out 8)


----------



## Multijfj

The Pretender said:


> Three of a Kind.


That Daytona is absolutely gorgeous. Including the wheels. No problems with them at all, it looks incredible.


----------



## Cobstar

Multijfj said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three of a Kind.
> 
> That Daytona is absolutely gorgeous. Including the wheels. No problems with them at all, it looks incredible.
Click to expand...

Well maybe the wheels are a compromise I could make if I could afford one at the moment LOL.


----------



## tt3600

Few on Autotrader at reasonable prices.


----------



## The Pretender

Toshiba said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Virtual "Vintage Gulf Blue", black wheels.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> Works really well on the 911, not sure about that however. I wouldn't be brave enough to pay the extra.
Click to expand...

Audi Exclusive has a colour called: "Meissen Blue", i think it would work well on a TT RS.
Much better then the 50 shades of grey they have in there colour portfolio. :wink:


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## TerryCTR

Nice video, great noise off both cars. RS3 dials already starting to look dated next to the TT dash


----------



## Koimlg

TerryCTR said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Live from Norwich it's the quiz of the week...
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... obcid=soc3
> 
> £70K lmao
> 
> 
> 
> FFS, think of the cars that could be had for that cash. RS6 anyone
Click to expand...

RS6 no thanks. It is way too big. Couldnt live with it if it was free


----------



## Koimlg

mikef4uk said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Live from Norwich it's the quiz of the week...
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... obcid=soc3
> 
> £70K lmao
> 
> 
> 
> FFS, think of the cars that could be had for that cash. RS6 anyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1, there are a lot of very tasty, very low depreciating cars out there for that kind of money, I think a straight jacket and a psychiatrist would follow shortly after paying £70K for a TT
> Your into facelift R8 V10, Galardo, Ferrari 430 money there, or two brand new fully loaded Golf 'R'
Click to expand...

yes but I really wouldn't want one of the cars you mention. Surely its about what floats your boat not what you could possibly get second hand for the money. Car buying is an emotional thing don't you think? Think about the running costs of these cars and the R8 is too wide for easy driving around town


----------



## Koimlg

tt3600 said:


> Few on Autotrader at reasonable prices.


price a reflection of the spec


----------



## TerryCTR

So basically Koimig 3 replies to justify paying top whack for your RS :wink:

Maybe the RS6 floats my boat, maybe a second hand R8 etc floats Mikes boat


----------



## leopard

TerryCTR said:


> So basically Koimig 3 replies to justify paying top whack for your RS :wink:
> 
> Maybe the RS6 floats my boat, maybe a second hand R8 etc floats Mikes boat


Yep,and the thought of paying £70K for a TT sinks my boat....sort of Titanic spec


----------



## Koimlg

TerryCTR said:


> So basically Koimig 3 replies to justify paying top whack for your RS :wink:
> 
> Maybe the RS6 floats my boat, maybe a second hand R8 etc floats Mikes boat


Exactly and that's great but some people are happy with paying over £60k for a TTRS too. It doesn't make you some nuttter. Although some would say that I would qualify there anyway

I have no need for justification about my purchase. All good and it's horses for courses i.e. what floats your personal boat


----------



## Koimlg

leopard said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically Koimig 3 replies to justify paying top whack for your RS :wink:
> 
> Maybe the RS6 floats my boat, maybe a second hand R8 etc floats Mikes boat
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,and the thought of paying £70K for a TT sinks my boat....sort of Titanic spec
Click to expand...

That's cool and I wouldn't pay £70k either... and I didnt


----------



## leopard

Koimlg said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically Koimig 3 replies to justify paying top whack for your RS :wink:
> 
> Maybe the RS6 floats my boat, maybe a second hand R8 etc floats Mikes boat
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,and the thought of paying £70K for a TT sinks my boat....sort of Titanic spec
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's cool and I wouldn't pay £70k either... and I didnt
Click to expand...

But you did pay over the odds however and...

Considering you originally stated that you didn't get wound up by comments these are certainly yanking your chain and they're not even aimed at you,just the general status quo with all things in a generally overpriced mid range German car-xotica kind of way.

This obviously irks you somewhat...no ?


----------



## Ikon66

Ok, let's keep things on track please


----------



## bainsyboy

Got mine for £55k must be worth about £30k now with just over 1 thousand miles on the clock...engine still hasn't blown up yet so that's not bad


----------



## Demessiah is back

The TTRS is worth 70k all day long, in fact it would still be a bargain at twice the price.


----------



## Demessiah is back

On a seperate note, im getting annoyed with people looking down their nose at my awesome alloys so am thinking of swapping them out.
Does anybody know the offset of the standard 20" on 255 tyres?


----------



## Holt2498

ET 52 for 20" x 9"


----------



## Demessiah is back

Holt2498 said:


> ET 52 for 20" x 9"


Thanks 8)


----------



## TerryCTR

Love or hate with these:






And the noise 8)


----------



## Koimlg

Maybe the RS6 floats my boat, maybe a second hand R8 etc floats Mikes boat [/quote]

Yep,and the thought of paying £70K for a TT sinks my boat....sort of Titanic spec [/quote]

That's cool and I wouldn't pay £70k either... and I didnt[/quote]

But you did pay over the odds however and...

Considering you originally stated that you didn't get wound up by comments these are certainly yanking your chain and they're not even aimed at you,just the general status quo with all things in a generally overpriced mid range German car-xotica kind of way.

This obviously irks you somewhat...no ?[/quote]

I am sure you would like me to be honest so I have to say that no I am not in the slightest bit irked. I think the point is being missed about owning and driving a car. It is not an investment. I didn't pay over the odds. Had I not paid the price finally discussed I would not own the car. It is that simple. The comments are indeed not aimed directly at me but there is a persistent ridiculing subtle or otherwise of those that choose to buy one of these cars. I do occasionally choose to make comment about this but I promise you I am pretty relaxed about it all. I have no regrets


----------



## The Pretender

MB Design Wheels.


----------



## TerryCTR

Paranoia perhaps.

Hardly ridicule as Leopard is holding out for them to actually be specced/ordered from factory and although I have jumped on the TTS as I can't wait about until Audi decide to get the finger out I may well make a quick switch to the TTRS myself but it will need to be to my spec. The reason for that nothing other than that 5 cyl soundtrack 8)


----------



## leopard

Koimlg said:


> I am sure you would like me to be honest so I have to say that no I am not in the slightest bit irked.


Well there you go,case closed.No more justification required from you with how much you've paid.

Enjoy your car and move on


----------



## Toshiba

R8 is indeed wide... 
RS6 is a great car to drive with a fantastic engine, cheap tuning and it will decimate most things. 2.8 to 60! and 100 before many can get to 60.

I have no intention of getting an RS TT, Audi are just asking too much £ for what it is. (IMO)


----------



## Templar

Toshiba said:


> R8 is indeed wide...
> RS6 is a great car to drive with a fantastic engine, cheap tuning and it will decimate most things. 2.8 to 60! and 100 before many can get to 60.
> 
> I have no intention of getting an RS TT, Audi are just asking too much £ for what it is. (IMO)


Totally agree with you there as much as it frustrates me to say it.


----------



## mikef4uk

I think Audi have thrown their toys out of the pram, just had a look and the TTRS is no longer ''coming soon'' on the configurator, ''Happy Days'' I thought, I can now have a mess about and see how much ''my spec'' would cost 

But, alas, it's gone, no where to be seen, not on the configurator, and no longer 'coming soon', maybe it's all been one big dream 

PS: with nightmare wheels


----------



## Toshiba

Normally happens as they start update it, you can still register your interest however :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

Colour choices on the configurator seem to be limited to just 3 across the whole range at present. Changes afoot !


----------



## R_TTS

Toshiba said:


> RS6 is a great car to drive with a fantastic engine, cheap tuning and it will decimate most things. 2.8 to 60! and 100 before many can get to 60.


It's a shame they can't/won't put the 4.0 TFSI in an A4/A5.


----------



## BauhauTTS

R_TTS said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> RS6 is a great car to drive with a fantastic engine, cheap tuning and it will decimate most things. 2.8 to 60! and 100 before many can get to 60.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame they can't/won't put the 4.0 TFSI in an A4/A5.
Click to expand...

Or mid engine in a TT


----------



## datamonkey

mikef4uk said:


> I think Audi have thrown their toys out of the pram, just had a look and the TTRS is no longer ''coming soon'' on the configurator, ''Happy Days'' I thought, I can now have a mess about and see how much ''my spec'' would cost
> 
> But, alas, it's gone, no where to be seen, not on the configurator, and no longer 'coming soon', maybe it's all been one big dream
> 
> PS: with nightmare wheels


Interestingly the RS3 Saloon has remained...


----------



## The Pretender

In Germany there are flowing rumors about the production TT RS get a 420 hp 4-cylinder engine.  
The TT RS with the 5 cylinder engine was a limited version just for the 40th anniversary of the 5 cilinder engine.
Future A4/A5 would move to MQB and share tech with latest VW Passat, future RS4 and RS5 will get 5 cylinder engine with 500hp.


----------



## Toshiba

MQB is front wheel drive, for the A4/5 i'd be more than amazed if they looked at doing that to the next gen (A5 has not even launched yet so would be 7-8 years away)

RSQ5 is also on its way too; My understanding from a little bird is it's powered by a new 2.9V6 with some cool new turbo tech.


----------



## powerplay

The Pretender said:


> In Germany there are flowing rumors about the production TT RS get a 420 hp 4-cylinder engine.
> The TT RS with the 5 cylinder engine was a limited version just for the 40th anniversary of the 5 cilinder engine.
> Future A4/A5 would move to MQB and share tech with latest VW Passat, future RS4 and RS5 will get 5 cylinder engine with 500hp.


I think the only (nearly a) word of note there is "rumours".


----------



## leopard

The Pretender said:


> In Germany there are flowing rumors about the production TT RS get a 420 hp 4-cylinder engine.
> The TT RS with the 5 cylinder engine was a limited version just for the 40th anniversary of the 5 cilinder engine.


So many questions,so little time with this one !

Why go to all the trouble,when they already have the 5 cylinder up and running ?

Golf R 400 back on track ?

Any time frame mentioned ?


----------



## The Pretender

leopard said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Germany there are flowing rumors about the production TT RS get a 420 hp 4-cylinder engine.
> The TT RS with the 5 cylinder engine was a limited version just for the 40th anniversary of the 5 cilinder engine.
> 
> 
> 
> So many questions,so little time with this one !
> 
> Why go to all the trouble,when they already have the 5 cylinder up and running ?
> 
> Golf R 400 back on track ?
> 
> Any time frame mentioned ?
Click to expand...

Apparently there will be a Audi R6 at the beginning of 2018 with 5 cylinder engine.


----------



## Toshiba

There will be an MY2018 R8 with a V6 and RWD, doubt PO455 will ever see the light of day esp as VW have no money and are in serious trouble...


----------



## datamonkey

This isn't going to help the delay...

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/ ... trs-plant/


----------



## Toshiba

Thats not going to impact the RS timelines, it's just a different badge they slap on the rear as it floats down the line. 
Might help TT resales if demand outstrips supply...

Wait, maybe the workers are refusing to assemble the RS unless they get a huge raise as it such a special car?
With BREXIT, move the line to the UK. We have lots of people here still wanting a job.


----------



## leopard

Yeah,bring the TT to Longbridge


----------



## mikef4uk

If you look on the Audi web site the RSQ3 is also not available, must be linked to TTRS being not available?:

*The RS Q3

RS Q3 is now subject to availability. Please speak to your local Audi Centre for stock availability matching your requirements.
*


----------



## Toshiba

They were all pulled or stopped being available to order around the same time. (RS3, RSQ3)..
Facelift model is due anytime too.


----------



## ZephyR2

FFS. If half of these rumours end up coming true then anyone who bought one of that first batch of RSs might be sitting in a nest egg.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

There are currently no Audi 5 cylinder products available to order new. The removal of the TTRS from the coming soon area of the configurator should be worrying for those wanting one, and great news for those who have one in terms of residuals. I'm giving Audi a miss for the next 12 months - it might still be coming soon then!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Shug750S

leopard said:


> Yeah,bring the TT to Longbridge


Even on the odd day they made cars, they were pretty crap.

:x


----------



## datamonkey

Toshiba said:


> Wait, maybe the workers are refusing to assemble the RS unless they get a huge raise as it such a special car?


Apparently they wanted extra money to handle such repulsive alloys...


----------



## Toshiba

That might be it, its the alloys.. 
But maybe adding the extra horses into the 150bhp Jetta engine with special screwdrivers is proving challenging? :lol:

Cars built in the UK are no better or worse than anywhere else, certainly German cars are no longer better engineered. Thats just marketing.


----------



## Luca_CH

The Pretender said:


> In Germany there are flowing rumors about the production TT RS get a 420 hp 4-cylinder engine.
> The TT RS with the 5 cylinder engine was a limited version just for the 40th anniversary of the 5 cilinder engine.
> Future A4/A5 would move to MQB and share tech with latest VW Passat, future RS4 and RS5 will get 5 cylinder engine with 500hp.


RS3: 5 cylinder 400hp
RS4/RS5: V6 3.0 with 450HP

RS5 without large fenders, the same of S5 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## The Pretender

Luca_CH said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Germany there are flowing rumors about the production TT RS get a 420 hp 4-cylinder engine.
> The TT RS with the 5 cylinder engine was a limited version just for the 40th anniversary of the 5 cilinder engine.
> Future A4/A5 would move to MQB and share tech with latest VW Passat, future RS4 and RS5 will get 5 cylinder engine with 500hp.
> 
> 
> 
> RS3: 5 cylinder 400hp
> RS4/RS5: V6 3.0 with 450HP
> 
> RS5 without large fenders, the same of S5 [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Yes that's the B9 version, i'm talk about the RS4/RS5 after that. :wink:


----------



## leopard

Shug750S said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,bring the TT to Longbridge
> 
> 
> 
> Even on the odd day they made cars, they were pretty crap.
> 
> :x
Click to expand...

Irony Shug....irony.


----------



## leopard

ZephyR2 said:


> FFS. If half of these rumours end up coming true then anyone who bought one of that first batch of RSs might be sitting in a nest egg.





Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> There are currently no Audi 5 cylinder products available to order new. The removal of the TTRS from the coming soon area of the configurator should be worrying for those wanting one, and great news for those who have one in terms of residuals. I'm giving Audi a miss for the next 12 months - it might still be coming soon then!
> Good luck everyone!


I wouldn't bet your boots on it and I certainly wouldn't put any money on it,in fact I'd be feeling pretty concerned as an early adopter if they've dropped the 5 cylinder so soon especially when it comes to spares,repair and service back up...

However I'm sure everything regarding this engine will be sorted out later this year.The RS won't be the unicorn some are hoping it will be.


----------



## tt3600

Why go to the trouble to update the engine and then ditch it - nah.

The RS3 Saloon is due to have the 5-cylinder so calling BS on the 4 cylinder replacement.


----------



## ZephyR2

tt3600 said:


> Why go to the trouble to update the engine and then ditch it -


Unless you've discovered major problems with it at the last minute. :?

We're told the TTRS is delayed because of the air con refrigerant approvals. Does the same problem apply to all of the other RS models that use the new 5 pot engine?


----------



## leopard

ZephyR2 said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why go to the trouble to update the engine and then ditch it -
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you've discovered major problems with it at the last minute. :?
Click to expand...

Then it's going to be worth sweet fcuk all...no nest egg with a knackered unit :lol:


----------



## Mcmullen_mark

You really are a glass half empty sort of Man?


----------



## leopard

Mcmullen_mark said:


> You really are a glass half empty sort of Man?


No Mr Mcmullen I'm really not,my general outlook is more of a "half full glass type" of person :wink:


----------



## Mcmullen_mark

Getting back on track of the rs the car really a joy to own the noise with the sports exsaust brings a smile to my face every time. I also find it to be a big improvement on my mk3 tts better box better engine.quieter suspension and better tyre's


----------



## TerryCTR

I think it's pot luck re the tyres as some RS's came with hankooks


----------



## Mcmullen_mark

I think the 20in wheels come with pirelli p zero's


----------



## Jasonoldschool

Mine came with yokos on my RS with 20 inch wheels.......as for spares it took 11 days to get a new alloy wheel and brake discs to replace my cracked wheel and warped disc, Audi changed both front discs.

Still love the sound of the sports exhaust!


----------



## Mcmullen_mark

Very strange that such a high performance car comes with so many different types of tyre


----------



## Toshiba

Not sure why, it's just whats available at the right price.
Audi has always done this.


----------



## bainsyboy

Mine came with the yokohomas.

Did anybody that has got one get a oil top up bottle and bag ?


----------



## TerryCTR

Various tyres and none of them quite optimum to suit the performance


----------



## ZephyR2

leopard said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why go to the trouble to update the engine and then ditch it -
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you've discovered major problems with it at the last minute. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then it's going to be worth sweet fcuk all...no nest egg with a knackered unit :lol:
Click to expand...

That's the big question. Is it a nest egg or a duck egg ?

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Shug750S

leopard said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,bring the TT to Longbridge
> 
> 
> 
> Even on the odd day they made cars, they were pretty crap.
> 
> :x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irony Shug....irony.
Click to expand...

My spotted friend, you are normally so serious as well..


----------



## suffeks

Luca_CH said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Germany there are flowing rumors about the production TT RS get a 420 hp 4-cylinder engine.
> The TT RS with the 5 cylinder engine was a limited version just for the 40th anniversary of the 5 cilinder engine.
> Future A4/A5 would move to MQB and share tech with latest VW Passat, future RS4 and RS5 will get 5 cylinder engine with 500hp.
> 
> 
> 
> RS3: 5 cylinder 400hp
> RS4/RS5: V6 3.0 with 450HP
> 
> RS5 without large fenders, the same of S5 [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

pretty sure the rs4/rs5 will use the 2.9 V6 from the new panamera, and will have around 450hp, which is disappointing, since the new alfa has a 2.9 v6 biturbo with 510hp

i am still optimistic about golf r400

a while after the facelifted R comes out... they wanted virtual cockpit and matrix lights to be in it


----------



## mikef4uk

suffeks said:


> Luca_CH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Germany there are flowing rumors about the production TT RS get a 420 hp 4-cylinder engine.
> The TT RS with the 5 cylinder engine was a limited version just for the 40th anniversary of the 5 cilinder engine.
> Future A4/A5 would move to MQB and share tech with latest VW Passat, future RS4 and RS5 will get 5 cylinder engine with 500hp.
> 
> 
> 
> RS3: 5 cylinder 400hp
> RS4/RS5: V6 3.0 with 450HP
> 
> RS5 without large fenders, the same of S5 [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty sure the rs4/rs5 will use the 2.9 V6 from the new panamera, and will have around 450hp, which is disappointing, since the new alfa has a 2.9 v6 biturbo with 510hp
> 
> *i am still optimistic about golf r400*
> 
> a while after the facelifted R comes out... they wanted virtual cockpit and matrix lights to be in it
Click to expand...

Me too, if it does appear as a Mk7.5 swan song, and if it looks like the car on all the youtube stuff it will be bye bye R8 

There is a youtube of Golf R factory car on the Nurburgirng sounding very 5 cylinder indead

Here


----------



## leopard

mikef4uk said:


> Me too, if it does appear as a Mk7.5 swan song, and if it looks like the car on all the youtube stuff it will be bye bye R8
> 
> There is a youtube of Golf R factory car on the Nurburgirng sounding very 5 cylinder indead
> 
> Here


Yep,bring it on.The ultimate hot poker !


----------



## macadamia

TTRS at audi forum ingolstadt


----------



## Erty

Carbon ceramic brakes ??


----------



## Toshiba

The red, blue and white paint works really well on TTs.


----------



## macadamia

nardo grey reposted from article on audiworld by author Jacob Stumph Jan. 19, 2017:

_"There are plenty of details available on the new 2018 Audi TT-RS. We know how much horsepower it's packing (400). We know it's using a turbocharged, inline-5 cylinder engine (2.5 TFSI). What we don't know, and what we really care about is when it's hitting U.S. shores. An anonymous tipster has told us "March/April," but that's non-verifiable at the moment.

That makes the following a very interesting find. Reddit user KX321 posted these pictures in the "r/Audi" sub-forum early this morning.

Very interesting indeed.

The new TT-RS is keeping with Audi RS design philosophy in using aggressively angular shapes, especially in it's front end. That face may as well be straight off the RS7. It's sitting on 20″ wheels with painted on 255/30 Pirelli P-Zero ultra-low profile tires. Sitting behind those rollers are carbon-ceramic discs (of the non-wavy variety) paired with, what looks like, 8-piston Brembo monobloc calipers, taken from the R8/RS4/RS6. That's some serious hardware in a car the size of the TT-RS. Finishing things off is the rear-end treatment, with a fixed spoiler, a carbon fiber diffuser element and RS5-style oval exhaust finishers.

What is Happening Here?
Where did these pictures come from? This does not look like any ordinary showroom floor, that is for sure. KX321 offered no insights at all with their post, only showing these images. Our best guess is that we are seeing the TT-RS at a dealer conference. Audi has gathered it's dealer network together to discuss new releases, including the TT-RS. If Audi has already shown the new TT-RS to the dealers, perhaps our informants "March/April" release date is more accurate than we initially thought."_


----------



## Toshiba

That one and black I'm firmly on the other side of the fence with... [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## brittan

Black door mirrors; that's a departure from the RS standard matt aluminium look.

I think a bit of painting may be necessary.


----------



## Jasonoldschool

brittan said:


> Black door mirrors; that's a departure from the RS standard matt aluminium look.
> 
> I think a bit of painting may be necessary.


Black Mirror housing on that car is because it has the extended black pack.


----------



## powerplay

I don't see how there can be any talk of cars getting to the US in March/April?!

Still can't even order one here yet and they can't just ship over some of the already pre-built ones as they need orange front side lights in the US so would have to be newly built cars, but if they can do that the aircon gas saga would be resolved surely?


----------



## brittan

Jasonoldschool said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black door mirrors; that's a departure from the RS standard matt aluminium look.
> 
> I think a bit of painting may be necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Black Mirror housing on that car is because it has the extended black pack.
Click to expand...

Yes, I want to cherry pick some of the black pack touches but not the 'privacy glass'.


----------



## Koimlg

macadamia said:


> TTRS at audi forum ingolstadt


looks identical spec to my car and same colour, nice but I would say that.. 8)


----------



## Koimlg

brittan said:


> Black door mirrors; that's a departure from the RS standard matt aluminium look.
> 
> I think a bit of painting may be necessary.


Black carbon fibre mirrors. I have on mine, standard with some specs (UK version D cars have this spec)


----------



## Koimlg

Jasonoldschool said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black door mirrors; that's a departure from the RS standard matt aluminium look.
> 
> I think a bit of painting may be necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Black Mirror housing on that car is because it has the extended black pack.
Click to expand...

Carbon fibre 8)


----------



## macadamia

carbon wurks in Poole offers carbon mirror shells for £330. i believe MK3 8S share the same mirror shells as the R8. how difficult are these to swap out?


----------



## Stanyer

macadamia said:


> carbon wurks in Poole offers carbon mirror shells for £330. i believe MK3 8S share the same mirror shells as the R8. how difficult are these to swap out?


i think its just a case of popping the glass out of its clips and removing two screws. Someone should be able to confirm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datamonkey

powerplay said:


> I don't see how there can be any talk of cars getting to the US in March/April?!
> 
> Still can't even order one here yet and they can't just ship over some of the already pre-built ones as they need orange front side lights in the US so would have to be newly built cars, but if they can do that the aircon gas saga would be resolved surely?


Unless they have different regulations in the US and the original gas is ok there? I think the change in law is EU related...

In fact if that's the case I'd have thought it would be accelerating the release in the US as they're probably desperate to release the damn thing somewhere!


----------



## BauhauTTS

A tech at the local dealer (Ann Arbor, MI) said that they had delivered their first one a couple of weeks ago. I was surprised as I'd read that we wouldn't be able to order them before this summer.


----------



## The Pretender

Audi TT RS (2016) with EtaBeta PiUMA 8,5x19 ET35 wheels in matt black with 245/35R19 Hankook Winter tires.

http://www.eta-beta.de/audi-tt-rs-2016-winterraeder/


----------



## tt3600

AUTO BILD take it around a track.


----------



## datamonkey

BauhauTTS said:


> A tech at the local dealer (Ann Arbor, MI) said that they had delivered their first one a couple of weeks ago. I was surprised as I'd read that we wouldn't be able to order them before this summer.


Well at this rate I wouldn't be surprised if you get them before us for configurable orders, especially if they're now turning up at local dealers...


----------



## 4433allanr

The Pretender said:


> Audi TT RS (2016) with EtaBeta PiUMA 8,5x19 ET35 wheels in matt black with 245/35R19 Hankook Winter tires.
> 
> http://www.eta-beta.de/audi-tt-rs-2016-winterraeder/


Very subtle, looks good.


----------



## The Pretender

4433allanr said:


> Very subtle, looks good.


19" is the perfect size for a TT.


----------



## Dreams1966

A nice comparison with the M2... and some good drifting shots...






Despite being in French... I think the TTRS won the test


----------



## Koimlg

First D version TTRS that I have seen advertised so far and at list price on the advert

2016 cars (coupes, dont know about the roadsters) come in 4 specs A B C and D

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... 66/6736543

Does anyone else on here have a D version car? (typically identified by carbon interior carbon under bonnnet (which is daft) and carbon mirrors, plus red interior detailing etc). So far I have only found 4. Three while I was looking for mine and this one. Just wondering how many were brought in 8)


----------



## ZephyR2

Stumbled across this roadster tonight which ticks most of the boxes for a D but no c/f mirrors and no shots under bonnet although details mention c/f.
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ke=AUDI&sort=price-asc&postcode=g729nl&page=2


----------



## TerryCTR

A kick in the asss off being double the price of my TTS, absolutely ridiculous the price no wonder it's not shifting


----------



## leopard

That roadster is the one I highlighted a while ago.
It's well overpriced so no surprises that they haven't moved it.

The same story for the motley lot on Auto trader. :roll:


----------



## Shug750S

leopard said:


> That roadster is the one I highlighted a while ago.
> It's well overpriced so no surprises that they haven't moved it.
> 
> The same story for the motley lot on Auto trader. :roll:


Just under £70k!

WOW!


----------



## Koimlg

TerryCTR said:


> A kick in the asss off being double the price of my TTS, absolutely ridiculous the price no wonder it's not shifting


The roadster is well over priced, that's above list
Almost identical to my car except roadster D version spec which has a few additional bits for an extra mega £6k.... and no roof :lol:


----------



## daddow

Koimlg said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> A kick in the asss off being double the price of my TTS, absolutely ridiculous the price no wonder it's not shifting
> 
> 
> 
> The roadster is well over priced, that's above list
> Almost identical to my car except roadster D version spec which has a few additional bits for an extra mega £6k.... and no roof :lol:
Click to expand...

No Roof also no Boot and no Back Seats to throw things on


----------



## Koimlg

leopard said:


> That roadster is the one I highlighted a while ago.
> It's well overpriced so no surprises that they haven't moved it.
> 
> The same story for the motley lot on Auto trader. :roll:


One or two decent cars on autotrader/pistonheads IMO 8). Quite a few not so good too... e.g 6k mile cars !!


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Heard today from a source I trust that the TT RS will never be available as a factory order and no more will be coming from the factory - the ones that are at dealers or now second hand are it. No more. RS3 saloon will open for ordering in early summer from same source.


----------



## leopard

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Heard today from a source I trust that the TT RS will never be available as a factory order and no more will be coming from the factory - the ones that are at dealers or now second hand are it. No more. RS3 saloon will open for ordering in early summer from same source.


I'm not so sure.

I've read on this forum but can't remember where, that they've been told manufacturing will resume later this year...Rumours are flying around like crazy and I'm disinclined to believe anything at the moment until I see it stated officially.


----------



## ZephyR2

The TT RS - the Rumour Special. :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

I could say but id have to kill ya'll...
I has another world in mind for the S part of RS, 4 letters...


----------



## leopard

Hmmmm


----------



## powerplay

Audi cannot possibly break even let a lone turn a profit with just the few cars they've built so far after the investment into the mk3 TTRS, they will be selling them for sure after the issues are resolved, whatever they are. So many rumours have proved wrong before, they won't write it off surely.


----------



## Nin Din Din

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Heard today from a source I trust that the TT RS will never be available as a factory order and no more will be coming from the factory - the ones that are at dealers or now second hand are it. No more. RS3 saloon will open for ordering in early summer from same source.


Shame they spent all that good money on wheel design only to give up on the car in the end.


----------



## kmpowell

powerplay said:


> after the investment into the mk3 TTRS


What investment?!? It's a MK3 TT with a 5pot Engine thrown in the front, that doesn't require huge amounts of investment, it's not a bespoke 'developed' car.


----------



## Toshiba

kmpowell said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> after the investment into the mk3 TTRS
> 
> 
> 
> What investment?!? It's a MK3 TT with a 5pot Engine thrown in the front, that doesn't require huge amounts of investment, it's not a bespoke 'developed' car.
Click to expand...

To be fair they did spend at least 15mins on the alloys and another hour on the red insets for the air vents...


----------



## bainsyboy

They be ugly wheels.. But they are a doddle to clean

Ps can highly recommend bilberry alloy wheel cleaner, very very good product


----------



## Demessiah is back

I actually like the wheels, people need to stop being cavemen and get with the times.

These wheels are the future and the future is cool. 8)

Much better than the boring rotors the old one came with.


----------



## Toshiba

I'd say they are "marginally" better than the BBS or Y spoke wheels of the 90s, if you squint while poking your bottom with a hot poker.

MY18 RS alloys have been seen in testing.. I had to look twice!


----------



## powerplay

kmpowell said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> after the investment into the mk3 TTRS
> 
> 
> 
> What investment?!? It's a MK3 TT with a 5pot Engine thrown in the front, that doesn't require huge amounts of investment, it's not a bespoke 'developed' car.
Click to expand...

Granted it's not the more unique product everyone had hoped for, but there must be a huge amount of costs that you don't appreciate, more than just the metal box that you [can't] buy.

Think about all the testing they had to do, test mules to configure then write-off, the new documentation to produce and translate, the new engine/transmission/TT diagrams, all the press launches, events and demos to all the motoring journalists around the world - you don't go to all that trouble for a low-volume one-off car most people can't buy??


----------



## Templar

Demessiah is back said:


> I actually like the wheels, people need to stop being cavemen and get with the times.
> 
> These wheels are the future and the future is cool. 8)
> 
> Much better than the boring rotors the old one came with.


Taste is not a matter of getting with the times...if people don't like them they simply just don't like them.


----------



## Toshiba

well being serious for a moment, i think taste does change/move/evolve over time.
But yeah, its binary in most cases regardless of that, "do" or "dont".


----------



## Templar

Toshiba said:


> well being serious for a moment, i think taste does change/move/evolve over time.
> But yeah, its binary in most cases regardless of that, "do" or "dont".


Must be difficult though trying to come up with a new/fresh design that hasn't been seen by the populous before.


----------



## leopard

Toshiba said:


> I'd say they are "marginally" better than the BBS or Y spoke wheels of the 90s, if you squint while poking your bottom with a hot poker.
> 
> MY18 RS alloys have been seen in testing.. I had to look twice!


What a load of cock and bollocks :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

leopard said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say they are "marginally" better than the BBS or Y spoke wheels of the 90s, if you squint while poking your bottom with a hot poker.
> 
> MY18 RS alloys have been seen in testing.. I had to look twice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of cock and bollocks :lol:
Click to expand...

I've seen nuts on a wheel but not that many before.


----------



## Koimlg

Demessiah is back said:


> I actually like the wheels, people need to stop being cavemen and get with the times.
> 
> These wheels are the future and the future is cool. 8)
> 
> Much better than the boring rotors the old one came with.


Yep like the wheels.. :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

powerplay said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> after the investment into the mk3 TTRS
> 
> 
> 
> What investment?!? It's a MK3 TT with a 5pot Engine thrown in the front, that doesn't require huge amounts of investment, it's not a bespoke 'developed' car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Granted it's not the more unique product everyone had hoped for, but there must be a huge amount of costs that you don't appreciate, more than just the metal box that you [can't] buy.
> 
> Think about all the testing they had to do, test mules to configure then write-off, the new documentation to produce and translate, the new engine/transmission/TT diagrams, all the press launches, events and demos to all the motoring journalists around the world - you don't go to all that trouble for a low-volume one-off car most people can't buy??
Click to expand...

To be honest all those costs are chicken feed for a company like Audi, who are currently funding the biggest 'claim' ever seen in the car industry, including various law-suits. Anyway, they will see all the TTRS costs back in the RS3 Saloon as soon as it's launched in the US which is where the majority of their sales will come from for that.

The UK is a tiny portion of sales, so we are insignificant when it comes to sales. Audi UK use the UK as a branding exercise, hence why our cars have higher spec and unique options, but if something isn't economical they will bin it.


----------



## T8TUM

kmpowell said:


> The UK is a tiny portion of sales, so we are insignificant when it comes to sales. Audi UK use the UK as a branding exercise, hence why our cars have higher spec and unique options, but if something isn't economical they will bin it.


We are a material market for Audi and a crucial one for the TT. So let's not do ourselves down too much.

The UK is Audi's 3rd/4th largest market contributing 9% of global volume. It is also their largest European export market.

Apparently we (the UK) are also the biggest market globally for the TT.

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/car-news/m ... th-the-uk/

http://www.abpclub.co.uk/bodyshop-news. ... ope-134895

http://www.express.co.uk/life-style/car ... eils-TT-RS


----------



## kmpowell

T8TUM said:


> Apparently we (the UK) are also the biggest market globally for the TT.


For the TT yes, but put the % of RS's sold versus normal TT's and it's tiny. As I said (and as shown in the Express article you linked), Audi do it as a brand exposure exercise.


----------



## Toshiba

RS is delayed for technical reasons, the timelines will become clear soon and the order books will open..


----------



## tt3600

Audi UK posted this

Audi TT RS Coupe: Up close


----------



## datamonkey

tt3600 said:


> Audi UK posted this
> 
> Audi TT RS Coupe: Up close


lol they say 19" wheels and show the 20's! 

Nice video though...


----------



## tt3600

Audi UK say the TT RS is now available to purchase???

Anyone tried?


----------



## Demessiah is back

When did audi say this?


----------



## tt3600

Demessiah is back said:


> When did audi say this?


I saw a comment on their youtube channel

_Good morning, the new TT RS is now available to purchase. Would you like us to arrange for your local Audi Centre to call you and discuss this further?_


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Audi UK website still states No factory orders avail, centre stock only..Nov 2016 so not updated since.
Hoggy.


----------



## datamonkey

Knowing the way they've ballsed this up so far they probably mean Aldi is available for online ordering...


----------



## leopard

Yeah,

Get your radish,cucumbers and tomatoes by all means,but
there 'ain't no RS.


----------



## kmpowell

There's nothing showing on the internal dealer configurator.


----------



## Toshiba

KMP, yeah, nothing on yet - you still cant order. 
But there's a dealer note about it being delayed for technical reasons, its coming and will open up mid term, rather than shortly..


----------



## Shug750S

datamonkey said:


> Knowing the way they've ballsed this up so far they probably mean Aldi is available for online ordering...


----------



## T8TUM

Toshiba said:


> KMP, yeah, nothing on yet - you still cant order.
> But there's a dealer note about it being delayed for technical reasons, its coming and will open up mid term, rather than shortly..


I've spoken to a couple of dealers this week re the RS. Without any prompting, both told me they expect order books to open in November, with deliveries in 2018. This could of course be a ruse to get me to buy one of their demonstrators, but I thought I'd share it with the forum anyway.

Anyone else receive the January-March Audi update email today? It contains a big article on the TTRS Roadster. So for the RS over the past few days, we've had some new videos uploaded to Youtube and now some bulk email marketing. All for a product you can essentially only buy used and probably not in your ideal spec.

Maybe Audi are trying to stop more of us giving up on the RS while they sort their lives out. That or they're trying to help dealers shift existing inventory.


----------



## datamonkey

Shug750S said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing the way they've ballsed this up so far they probably mean Aldi is available for online ordering...
Click to expand...

Haha damn they must've sold out already!


----------



## datamonkey

T8TUM said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> KMP, yeah, nothing on yet - you still cant order.
> But there's a dealer note about it being delayed for technical reasons, its coming and will open up mid term, rather than shortly..
> 
> 
> 
> I've spoken to a couple of dealers this week re the RS. Without any prompting, both told me they expect order books to open in November, with deliveries in 2018. This could of course be a ruse to get me to buy one of their demonstrators, but I thought I'd share it with the forum anyway.
> 
> Anyone else receive the January-March Audi update email today? It contains a big article on the TTRS Roadster. So for the RS over the past few days, we've had some new videos uploaded to Youtube and now some bulk email marketing. All for a product you can essentially only buy used and probably not in your ideal spec.
> 
> Maybe Audi are trying to stop more of us giving up on the RS while they sort their lives out. That or they're trying to help dealers shift existing inventory.
Click to expand...

Yeah agree with your comments. Also they added the 'RS winter tyre'' article recently too...

https://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/desti ... tains.html

(even though it's more about the drivers/hotel than the car!)


----------



## leopard

T8TUM said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> KMP, yeah, nothing on yet - you still cant order.
> But there's a dealer note about it being delayed for technical reasons, its coming and will open up mid term, rather than shortly..
> 
> 
> 
> I've spoken to a couple of dealers this week re the RS. Without any prompting, both told me they expect order books to open in November, with deliveries in 2018. This could of course be a ruse to get me to buy one of their demonstrators, but I thought I'd share it with the forum anyway.
> 
> Anyone else receive the January-March Audi update email today? It contains a big article on the TTRS Roadster. So for the RS over the past few days, we've had some new videos uploaded to Youtube and now some bulk email marketing. All for a product you can essentially only buy used and probably not in your ideal spec.
> 
> Maybe Audi are trying to stop more of us giving up on the RS while they sort their lives out. That or they're trying to help dealers shift existing inventory.
Click to expand...

This crap rolls round and round,same was said last year about this year.
I knew it was going to be late but 2018 pffft.Will there be anybody left with the patience to wait...


----------



## mikef4uk

leopard said:


> T8TUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> KMP, yeah, nothing on yet - you still cant order.
> But there's a dealer note about it being delayed for technical reasons, its coming and will open up mid term, rather than shortly..
> 
> 
> 
> I've spoken to a couple of dealers this week re the RS. Without any prompting, both told me they expect order books to open in November, with deliveries in 2018. This could of course be a ruse to get me to buy one of their demonstrators, but I thought I'd share it with the forum anyway.
> 
> Anyone else receive the January-March Audi update email today? It contains a big article on the TTRS Roadster. So for the RS over the past few days, we've had some new videos uploaded to Youtube and now some bulk email marketing. All for a product you can essentially only buy used and probably not in your ideal spec.
> 
> Maybe Audi are trying to stop more of us giving up on the RS while they sort their lives out. That or they're trying to help dealers shift existing inventory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This crap rolls round and round,same was said last year about this year.
> I knew it was going to be late but 2018 pffft.Will there be anybody left with the patience to wait...
Click to expand...

Your right, it's absolute crap, big time.

Porsche, I gave them a letter of intent to buy a GT4, they ring you and say order books are open tomorrow, get down here with a £10K deposit and you can have your car in 6 months.

Yamaha announce a limited run of R1M motorcycles, you place your order in November (ish) dealer calls you in March, your new bike is here (made to order)

Audi????????????FFS, is coming soon, it's launched, it's coming soon, it's coming soon, it dissapears from coming soon and no one has any f*****g idea when, or if its coming at all, dealers are lying through their teeth about no more cars at all, to we can order a car, to technical delay.

AUDI-Your a complete and utter JOKE


----------



## TerryCTR

I think the best thing for you to do leopard is revise for Hoggys test so that you are able to score top marks on the 10 questions and he will then sell you his Mk1


----------



## leopard

TerryCTR said:


> I think the best thing for you to do leopard is revise for Hoggys test so that you are able to score top marks on the 10 questions and he will then sell you his Mk1


 :lol:

Funnily I'd be happy with that as I enjoyed my time in the mk1,but Hoggy...those questions would be on the epic 
" Rumpelstiltskin " scale of tough 

I'm quite happy to offer him £0.80p for every mile he's travelled in it though


----------



## Hoggy

leopard said:


> Funnily I'd be happy with that as I enjoyed my time in the mk1,but Hoggy...those questions would be on the epic " Rumpelstiltskin " scale of tough
> 
> I'm quite happy to offer him £0.80p for every mile he's travelled in it though


Hi, £14,960 is a fair price, you are certainly top of the list, but I will still have to think long & hard. :lol: 
Took her for blast today, what a car, [smiley=sunny.gif] loads of admiring glances  
Hoggy.


----------



## leopard

Hoggy said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funnily I'd be happy with that as I enjoyed my time in the mk1,but Hoggy...those questions would be on the epic " Rumpelstiltskin " scale of tough
> 
> I'm quite happy to offer him £0.80p for every mile he's travelled in it though
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, £14,960 is a fair price, you are certainly top of the list, but I will still have to think long & hard. :lol:
> Took her for blast today, what a car, [smiley=sunny.gif] loads of admiring glances
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

See,gently teased out with a stick 

What's that noise ?

It's Hoggy burning up to John o' Groats :lol:


----------



## TerryCTR

Almost Beemer like alloys


----------



## powerplay

Can't make much out on the wheels but see enough to know I like them - lots!


----------



## T8TUM

There may be light at the end of the tunnel. According to the Audi Deutschland Facebook page, the TTRS is scheduled to be available to order and configure from Q2 2017.

https://www.facebook.com/AudiDE/?hc_ref ... NE&fref=nf

See the response to Armin Thoralf's question posted on Feb 6.

Obviously this is a response from Audi Germany. I would hope Audi UK will be pressuring the mothership for similar timing for the UK. We are the single most important market for the TT after all.

If Q2 ordering is confirmed, anyone like to guess what that might mean for delivery times??


----------



## Reasty

T8TUM said:


> There may be light at the end of the tunnel. According to the Audi Deutschland Facebook page, the TTRS is scheduled to be available to order and configure from Q2 2017.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AudiDE/?hc_ref ... NE&fref=nf
> 
> See the response to Armin Thoralf's question posted on Feb 6.
> 
> Obviously this is a response from Audi Germany. I would hope Audi UK will be pressuring the mothership for similar timing for the UK. We are the single most important market for the TT after all.
> 
> If Q2 ordering is confirmed, anyone like to guess what that might mean for delivery times??


Q2 could mean may-august so delivery could mean august-November. :roll:


----------



## Rapture

TerryCTR said:


> Almost Beemer like alloys


Which wheels are these? Look very nice, almost like RS4 wheels from this 
angle.


----------



## TerryCTR

I don't know mate, I could only find shots of other audis with what looks like the same alloys from the side profile and they didn't look great tbh.


----------



## kmpowell

mikef4uk said:


> Your right





mikef4uk said:


> Your a complete and utter JOKE


Ross can explain it to you...


----------



## daddow

kmpowell said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your a complete and utter JOKE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ross can explain it to you...
Click to expand...

Great I like it, you could also question 'Disssapears', seems the use of Anglo Saxon language spelling comes much easier than Oxford English or is it education disappearing.


----------



## Toshiba

Another review..

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/cars/reviews/a ... li=BBoPJKX


----------



## Alex_S

leopard said:


> T8TUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> KMP, yeah, nothing on yet - you still cant order.
> But there's a dealer note about it being delayed for technical reasons, its coming and will open up mid term, rather than shortly..
> 
> 
> 
> I've spoken to a couple of dealers this week re the RS. Without any prompting, both told me they expect order books to open in November, with deliveries in 2018. This could of course be a ruse to get me to buy one of their demonstrators, but I thought I'd share it with the forum anyway.
> 
> Anyone else receive the January-March Audi update email today? It contains a big article on the TTRS Roadster. So for the RS over the past few days, we've had some new videos uploaded to Youtube and now some bulk email marketing. All for a product you can essentially only buy used and probably not in your ideal spec.
> 
> Maybe Audi are trying to stop more of us giving up on the RS while they sort their lives out. That or they're trying to help dealers shift existing inventory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This crap rolls round and round,same was said last year about this year.
> I knew it was going to be late but 2018 pffft.Will there be anybody left with the patience to wait...
Click to expand...

Surely the TT will be due a facelift in 2018/2019??!!


----------



## datamonkey

Reasty said:


> Q2 could mean may-august so delivery could mean august-November. :roll:


Or April - June you mean?


----------



## tt3600

datamonkey said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q2 could mean may-august so delivery could mean august-November. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Or April - June you mean?
Click to expand...

Yeah that's what l understand otherwise why would Audi UK start posting RS videos...


----------



## powerplay

tt3600 said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q2 could mean may-august so delivery could mean august-November. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Or April - June you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that's what l understand otherwise why would Audi UK start posting RS videos...
Click to expand...

Possibly for the same reason they paraded it on its own plinth at last years Festival of speed? :lol: :lol:


----------



## tt3600

Not sure if posted but l thought it was a garbage test by Autocar. Suspect this is just a video version of an article they have already released last month.

Compared against the A45 and Focus RS.






Guess the LSD must be helping the Merc as surprised with the result given the TT-RS also has Haldex.


----------



## Toshiba

Opps - wheres the panty snatcher.. :lol: 
It always comes back to the same thing, the price is just too silly and the package is not good enough. 
Hopefully the delay will yield some additional engineering to fix some of this.. but don't hold your breath.


----------



## tt3600

Well the TT RS beat an M2 and Cayman S on the track in the Evo test. I thought that was a more realistic test of the capabilities.


----------



## leopard

Toshiba said:


> Opps - wheres the panty snatcher.. :lol:
> It always comes back to the same thing, the price is just too silly and the package is not good enough.
> Hopefully the delay will yield some additional engineering to fix some of this.. but don't hold your breath.


3rd out of 3, looking good 

Let's start with relocating the engine behind the front axle...



tt3600 said:


> Well the TT RS beat an M2 and Cayman S on the track in the Evo test. I thought that was a more realistic test of the capabilities.


The M2 is just the start.The M2 CS is coming out next year which should comfortably re-address the hierarchy 8)


----------



## Toshiba

This is the type of test the RS should just kill at, it's more realistic - 4wd slippy...
Maybe this is one of those James May things.. Dont design things for the track the results are always pants!


----------



## tt3600

Toshiba said:


> This is the type of test the RS should just kill at, it's more realistic - 4wd slippy...
> Maybe this is one of those James May things.. Dont design things for the track the results are always pants!


The Merc did have the optional LSD which is no doubt helping here.


----------



## datamonkey

The updated RS3 will be at Geneva. I wonder if we'll learn anything about the engine issues seeing as it's the same unit as the TT RS? I guess not...

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-c ... motor-show


----------



## mikef4uk

daddow said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your a complete and utter JOKE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ross can explain it to you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great I like it, you could also question 'Disssapears', seems the use of Anglo Saxon language spelling comes much easier than Oxford English or is it education disappearing.
Click to expand...

Oh dear! we are getting a little Pedantic in support for Audi and their hairdresser's special


----------



## datamonkey

mikef4uk said:


> Oh dear! *we* are getting a little Pedantic in support for Audi and their hairdresser's special


Er... capital 'W' :lol:


----------



## mikef4uk

tt3600 said:


> Well the TT RS beat an M2 and Cayman S on the track in the Evo test. I thought that was a more realistic test of the capabilities.


Yes, but it was wet, what did you really expect? there were no real winners in that test except the Cayman's chassis, also intereting that Evo seemed it fit to add three used alternatives in the BMW M1 (oops! 1M), Audi R8 (V8) and Porsche 997 GTS

Heres another for you.






Although the TTRs comes second the comments are the usual Audi one's


----------



## brittan

TerryCTR said:


> Almost Beemer like alloys


Difficult to tell, but these are at least similar if not the same ones. 


Looks like these:


S3
19x8J ET49 (235/35)
8V0 601 025 AB


----------



## noname

no way at all! look the center of the rims...is far away from the external side..


----------



## tt3600

Audi TT RS VS Porsche 718 Cayman S : Drag Race


----------



## brittan

ManuTT said:


> no way at all! look the center of the rims...is far away from the external side..


Yeah, noticed that.  Maybe same design, different ET: and I only looked at OEM wheels.

Suggest an alternative candidate.


----------



## andy71_lh

brittan said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Beemer like alloys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult to tell, but these are at least similar if not the same ones.
> 
> 
> Looks like these:
> 
> 
> S3
> 19x8J ET49 (235/35)
> 8V0 601 025 AB
Click to expand...

The Black TTRS belongs to Daniel Abt.


----------



## brittan

Ha; I was nowhere near. 

Now, who sells them in the UK? 8)


----------



## TerryCTR

I knew it was the abt car, not sure I like them from that side profile.

Yet to see a set that makes me want to go for them


----------



## brittan

I'm not sure I like the price. Bare wheel, 1950 Euros - - each.


----------



## Mark Pred

You can easily find Audi OEM 19 and 20 inch alloys from specialist dealers in Germany. Most are brand new and not as expensive as you think. I saw a set for sale a couple of months ago for less than price as the option price for the fugly RS 20's. Those were black 20" Y spokes. Obviously you'll need to add tyres, but if you order (I know...) the RS with the 'just as hideous' 19's and then spend a grand and half on some decent Audi 19's, then just swap the tyres over. When you trade or sell the car, just put the original alloys back on and sell the others; you'll get at least half of the cost back if they're looked after. Just a thought ...


----------



## Mark Pred

tt3600 said:


> Not sure if posted but l thought it was a garbage test by Autocar. Suspect this is just a video version of an article they have already released last month.
> 
> Compared against the A45 and Focus RS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess the LSD must be helping the Merc as surprised with the result given the TT-RS also has Haldex.


It baffles me why they compare the TT to hot hatches. One is a two door coupe, the other two are just pumped up mid sized family cars...


----------



## Toshiba

What is it then, if its not a 2 door coupe on a "hot hatch" front wheel drive platform?
TT is also a pimped up small rather than mid sized family hatch without useable rear seats..?


----------



## mikef4uk

Toshiba said:


> What is it then, if its not a 2 door coupe on a "hot hatch" front wheel drive platform?
> TT is also a pimped up small rather than mid sized family hatch without useable rear seats..?


Surprised me just how un-useable the rear seats are, I'm about 5-7'' and there is no room behind the seat for my 6 year old (grand daughters) legs, I cant remember either of my Mk2 TT's being that poor? maybe they were but I never tried to fit anything human in the rear seats when I owned those.
I don't know what you would want to compare the TTRS against on a TT Forum, I'm guessing anything that it beats in a road test. Both the AMG and the Focus RS are much cheaper.

I think Cayman would be it's natural adversary, just a shame the Cayman is so small inside the cabin,


----------



## TerryCTR

I'm 6ft so the rear seats behind me have always been defunct in the Mk1 and 2. I'm not worrying about it though because that's what the other halfs car is there for if/when we have kids :lol:


----------



## powerplay

For short trips the rear seats are better than no seats, I've had people in the back for 20-30 mins at a time, it's not comfy but if you need a lift...! Worse thing is trying to get out gracefully!


----------



## datamonkey

powerplay said:


> For short trips the rear seats are better than no seats, I've had people in the back for 20-30 mins at a time, it's not comfy but if you need a lift...! Worse thing is trying to get out gracefully!


Agreed. Even though being in the back is comparable to a torture chamber, it's better to have it than not.

Also very useful for extending the boot space too. I've surprised myself more than once with what I've been able to squeeze in there! Damn car's like a Transit van compared to the Cayman!


----------



## tt3600

MrRobGys - great overview from a BMW driver.

The new Audi beast - 2017 Audi TT RS full review with launch control and much, much more!






Interesting Dyno results much more torque than expected (405hp but 540nm / ~398lb/ft ! vs Audi declared 480nm).


----------



## tt3600

Someone crashed their RS ouch.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BP7KFqClzxL/


----------



## datamonkey

tt3600 said:


> MrRobGys - great overview from a BMW driver.
> 
> The new Audi beast - 2017 Audi TT RS full review with launch control and much, much more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting Dyno results much more torque than expected (405hp but 540nm / ~398lb/ft ! vs Audi declared 480nm).


Ha love the way that guy whips the 911 (GT3 I think?) in his Cayman at the Nurburgring! (10 mins in)

Praise from the bimmer driver. It's the traction and grip that wins me over and you could see he was impressed with it. I know some say quattro and all the traction makes for a boring car (on track), but for someone that just uses cars on roads that's all I want personally. Flip side of the coin though is I think quattro can give you over confidence!


----------



## kmpowell

mikef4uk said:


> Oh dear! we are getting a little Pedantic in support for Audi and their hairdresser's special


I think you're confusing me with somebody else, I couldn't give a toss about the TTRS. I was simply pointing out your illiteracy, and how stupid it made you look.


----------



## leopard

tt3600 said:


> Someone crashed their RS ouch.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BP7KFqClzxL/


Nasty,but this first comment sums it up quite succinctly :lol:

*" jason_rs When its -3 outside but you think youre Walter Rohrl because you have a 5 cylinder turbo quattro but really youre dave from Bradford and the car was a rental "*


----------



## Quizzical

tt3600 said:


> MrRobGys - great overview from a BMW driver.


Right at the end of the video there is a peek into the boot. What is this thing?


----------



## macadamia

Quizzical said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MrRobGys - great overview from a BMW driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right at the end of the video there is a peek into the boot. What is this thing?
Click to expand...

replacement for rear seats for weight savings perhaps.

i'd rather opt for a rollcage


----------



## T8TUM

According to Pistonheads, RS3 orders start in April for August launch. Hopefully this means likewise for the TT RS.

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/ph-germ ... aled/35744


----------



## Toshiba

Quizzical said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MrRobGys - great overview from a BMW driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right at the end of the video there is a peek into the boot. What is this thing?
Click to expand...

Its the rear seat delete same as the MK1 qS


----------



## ZephyR2

Toshiba said:


> Quizzical said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MrRobGys - great overview from a BMW driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right at the end of the video there is a peek into the boot. What is this thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its the rear seat delete same as the MK1 qS
Click to expand...

However it did look like the rear seats were just folded down in the vid.


----------



## tt3600

ZephyR2 said:


> However it did look like the rear seats were just folded down in the vid.


I fold down the seats when l take a friend out because the exhaust note is so much better. Maybe a reason...


----------



## powerplay

tt3600 said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> However it did look like the rear seats were just folded down in the vid.
> 
> 
> 
> I fold down the seats when l take a friend out because the exhaust note is so much better. Maybe a reason...
Click to expand...

Ha!

I'm currently trying to find the source of leak around both rear wheel arches and currently have the boot floor, mouldings and interior trim removed exposing all the bare metal, with seats folded to let warm air circulate.

I can tell you the exhaust under full throttle sounds totally epic and miles apart from normal, I'm considering leaving it like it :lol:


----------



## mikef4uk

powerplay said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> However it did look like the rear seats were just folded down in the vid.
> 
> 
> 
> I fold down the seats when l take a friend out because the exhaust note is so much better. Maybe a reason...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha!
> 
> I'm currently trying to find the source of leak around both rear wheel arches and currently have the boot floor, mouldings and interior trim removed exposing all the bare metal, with seats folded to let warm air circulate.
> 
> I can tell you the exhaust under full throttle sounds totally epic and miles apart from normal, I'm considering leaving it like it :lol:
Click to expand...

Are you talking a water leak into the rear boot area?, my TTRS also had one, I spent a long, long time looking for it and eventually found it, let me know if this is the case and I'll explain where mine leaked


----------



## mikef4uk

kmpowell said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear! we are getting a little Pedantic in support for Audi and their hairdresser's special
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're confusing me with somebody else, I couldn't give a toss about the TTRS. I was simply pointing out your illiteracy, and how stupid it made you look.
Click to expand...

If you couldn't give a toss about the TTRS, why bother coming on here? do you have some kind of a problem?

A couple of missed ''' or there instead of they're does not make a person stupid, however, visiting a Forum you have no interest in just to check on people's spelllling and literacy might do.


----------



## powerplay

mikef4uk said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fold down the seats when l take a friend out because the exhaust note is so much better. Maybe a reason...
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!
> 
> I'm currently trying to find the source of leak around both rear wheel arches and currently have the boot floor, mouldings and interior trim removed exposing all the bare metal, with seats folded to let warm air circulate.
> 
> I can tell you the exhaust under full throttle sounds totally epic and miles apart from normal, I'm considering leaving it like it :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you talking a water leak into the rear boot area?, my TTRS also had one, I spent a long, long time looking for it and eventually found it, let me know if this is the case and I'll explain where mine leaked
Click to expand...

Yes I am! I originally thought I had a leak around the rear left wheel arch months ago as my bose amp started failing and on inspection it was damp in that area. However after removing the boot floor etc I noticed water splashed all over the metal floor and pooling around the depression the battery sits in.

On further investigation it appears its coming from both left and right sides, the spongy liner that covers the arches is sodden towards the bottom and roughly centrally front-back on the arches.

When I wash the car I don't notice any water ingress, only after driving in the wet so it must be being thrown up and coming in underneath somehow. I've tried to see by using a hose on the only exposed metal seam I can see in the wheel arch either side of the rear shocks but nothing obvious so far.

My next step is to remove the wiring loom on one side and the arch liner completely to get a better look.

Does this sound similar? 

Ps - apologies for the digression


----------



## mikef4uk

tt3600 said:


> Someone crashed their RS ouch.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BP7KFqClzxL/


Looks like it swapped ends from the rear quarter damage, a few road tests have said similar along the lines of it grips and grips then the rear lets go.

My Mk2 TTRS would do a similar thing, if I went around a large roundabout close to where we live quicker and quicker without using much hp and keeping the car on a steady throttle the rear would just 'let go' with no warning.

I was never quite sure of the reason, although some members seemed to say a larger rear anti roll bar fixed it which suggests it was roll oversteer.


----------



## leopard

mikef4uk said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone crashed their RS ouch.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BP7KFqClzxL/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it swapped ends from the rear quarter damage, a few road tests have said similar along the lines of it grips and grips then the rear lets go.
> 
> My Mk2 TTRS would do a similar thing, if I went around a large roundabout close to where we live quicker and quicker without using much hp and keeping the car on a steady throttle the rear would just 'let go' with no warning.
> 
> I was never quite sure of the reason, although some members seemed to say a larger rear anti roll bar fixed it which suggests it was roll oversteer.
Click to expand...

My thoughts as well.

IIRC weren't there a couple smashed up on the Nurburgring by the Audi test drivers...same thing may have happened there.


----------



## mikef4uk

powerplay said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> However it did look like the rear seats were just folded down in the vid.
> 
> 
> 
> I fold down the seats when l take a friend out because the exhaust note is so much better. Maybe a reason...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha!
> 
> I'm currently trying to find the source of leak around both rear wheel arches and currently have the boot floor, mouldings and interior trim removed exposing all the bare metal, with seats folded to let warm air circulate.
> 
> I can tell you the exhaust under full throttle sounds totally epic and miles apart from normal, I'm considering leaving it like it :lol:
Click to expand...

OK, with mine I did the following, I'll just list it for easier reading 
Boot floor wet and also under rear seat as it slopped over from the boot
Emptied the car and tie wrapped a garden hose pipe sprinkler onto the gate, nothing.
Took all the wheel arches out, again nothing obvious.

Placed a complete kitchen roll around the boot to see which side it came from before it got splashed everywhere

The RH side was wet after a drive, the water was clean suggesting it wasn't road splash

I eventually put the sprinkler back onto the car roof, made a cup of tea, took some biscuits with me and my Motorcycle News and just sat there with the sprinkler 'raining' on the car.

It took about 25 minutes and a spot of water appeared out of the spot welded seam directly behind the wheel, the seam eventually went up in front of the polystyrene 'noise' bulkhead on top of the rear wheel arch.

Dead easy from there, my car had some of the rear quarter window bonding/sealer missing, once found I could aim the hosepipe slightly under the 'lifted' outer seal and it would piss in.

What made it so hard to find is it seemed to leak through the window seal and 'pool' in front of the polystyrene, hence no immediate leak into the boot area, once on the move all the water would slosh straight over the polystyrene and into the boot.

Audi (car under warranty) wanted to drill all the pop rivets out around the rear quarter and door aperture before replacing the rear glass complete with bonded seal, the thought of all the pop rivet heads rattling about was not good.

I bought a tube of Sikaflex/Tiger seal, thoroughly dried under the seal with compressed air and made with the Sikaflex, quite tight to get it in but fixed the car for the two years I owned it


----------



## Mark Pred

Toshiba said:


> What is it then, if its not a 2 door coupe on a "hot hatch" front wheel drive platform?
> TT is also a pimped up small rather than mid sized family hatch without useable rear seats..?


It's a two door, two seat, sports coupe as far as I'm concerned. Same config' as a 911 and you'd not compare that to mid sized family hatch :lol:

The TT's rear bench, for me anyway, is just that. I've never had anyone sit back there in all the five TT's I've owned. I guess you could squeeze in a couple of six year olds... But I do love the space afforded by folding those 'seats' down. If needs be (usually when the missis takes our A4 AR), I can get a weekends worth of fishing gear in there - area wise, it's not far off the RS3 I had, just lacks the space vertically where the tailgate slopes away.


----------



## powerplay

mikef4uk said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!
> 
> I'm currently trying to find the source of leak around both rear wheel arches and currently have the boot floor, mouldings and interior trim removed exposing all the bare metal, with seats folded to let warm air circulate.
> 
> I can tell you the exhaust under full throttle sounds totally epic and miles apart from normal, I'm considering leaving it like it :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, with mine I did the following, I'll just list it for easier reading
> Boot floor wet and also under rear seat as it slopped over from the boot
> Emptied the car and tie wrapped a garden hose pipe sprinkler onto the gate, nothing.
> Took all the wheel arches out, again nothing obvious.
> 
> Placed a complete kitchen roll around the boot to see which side it came from before it got splashed everywhere
> 
> The RH side was wet after a drive, the water was clean suggesting it wasn't road splash
> 
> I eventually put the sprinkler back onto the car roof, made a cup of tea, took some biscuits with me and my Motorcycle News and just sat there with the sprinkler 'raining' on the car.
> 
> It took about 25 minutes and a spot of water appeared out of the spot welded seam directly behind the wheel, the seam eventually went up in front of the polystyrene 'noise' bulkhead on top of the rear wheel arch.
> 
> Dead easy from there, my car had some of the rear quarter window bonding/sealer missing, once found I could aim the hosepipe slightly under the 'lifted' outer seal and it would piss in.
> 
> What made it so hard to find is it seemed to leak through the window seal and 'pool' in front of the polystyrene, hence no immediate leak into the boot area, once on the move all the water would slosh straight over the polystyrene and into the boot.
> 
> Audi (car under warranty) wanted to drill all the pop rivets out around the rear quarter and door aperture before replacing the rear glass complete with bonded seal, the thought of all the pop rivet heads rattling about was not good.
> 
> I bought a tube of Sikaflex/Tiger seal, thoroughly dried under the seal with compressed air and made with the Sikaflex, quite tight to get it in but fixed the car for the two years I owned it
Click to expand...

Great thanks for that - I'll investigate some more, sounds like it's certainly possibly similar then and gives me something to go on


----------



## Toshiba

Mark Pred said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it then, if its not a 2 door coupe on a "hot hatch" front wheel drive platform?
> TT is also a pimped up small rather than mid sized family hatch without useable rear seats..?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a two door, two seat, sports coupe as far as I'm concerned. Same config' as a 911 and you'd not compare that to mid sized family hatch :lol:
> 
> The TT's rear bench, for me anyway, is just that. I've never had anyone sit back there in all the five TT's I've owned. I guess you could squeeze in a couple of six year olds... But I do love the space afforded by folding those 'seats' down. If needs be (usually when the missis takes our A4 AR), I can get a weekends worth of fishing gear in there - area wise, it's not far off the RS3 I had, just lacks the space vertically where the tailgate slopes away.
Click to expand...

Maybe thats because the 911s a bottoms up sports car... it's not built on a FWD module platform built around the "small/medium family hatches" like the golf, A3, Touran, Q2 and the octavia to name a few, nor does the 911 have the engine at the front - so nothing like really is it? Oh wait, it does have 4 wheels. :lol:


----------



## TTGazza

Toshiba said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it then, if its not a 2 door coupe on a "hot hatch" front wheel drive platform?
> TT is also a pimped up small rather than mid sized family hatch without useable rear seats..?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a two door, two seat, sports coupe as far as I'm concerned. Same config' as a 911 and you'd not compare that to mid sized family hatch :lol:
> 
> The TT's rear bench, for me anyway, is just that. I've never had anyone sit back there in all the five TT's I've owned. I guess you could squeeze in a couple of six year olds... But I do love the space afforded by folding those 'seats' down. If needs be (usually when the missis takes our A4 AR), I can get a weekends worth of fishing gear in there - area wise, it's not far off the RS3 I had, just lacks the space vertically where the tailgate slopes away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe thats because the 911s a bottoms up sports car... it's not built on a FWD module platform built around the "small/medium family hatches" like the golf, A3, Touran, Q2 and the octavia to name a few, nor does the 911 have the engine at the front - so nothing like really is it? Oh wait, it does have 4 wheels. :lol:
Click to expand...

But does that matter? lazy journalists love to refer back to the origins of the 911 in the 356 and prior to that the Beetle. The more recent models have absolutely nothing to do with the Beetle. The TT is built on part of a unitary system but only partially, the suspension is tailored for the job in hand, though as usual with Audi it's fairly firm especially when compared to Jaguar, the floor pan is produced in section and this means that part of it is actually a dedicated sports car, which part I'll let the even bigger anoraks decide upon. Now the body is solely sports car related so there is an even greater percentage there. But the biggest difference is in price as a 911 starts at £76,400 whereas the TT starts at £28,800. OK there's somewhat of a performance difference but they're both sports cars it's just one is more sports car than the other and for that you have to pay for it.


----------



## daddow

Do the knockers on these forums not realise the reason someone buys a certain motor is because it was their choice and they could afford it :? and don't really care about their opinion of 911,boxter or Camry or whatever, if they don't like Audi who cares, I don't like rear wheel drive and do like Quattro and have been quite happy with all of my 22 Audi purchases so perhaps they could spend their time placing opinions on the requisite sites. Been wanting to say that for ages and not only this forum, thanks for listening.


----------



## Toshiba

Previous Q - no, its doesn't matter that its built on the MBQ. Pretty much nothing on the TT is unique to it in terms of running gear.

Knockers - you mean those who have at least one deg of reality?
The comment is firmly based on only the previously "family hatch", and nothing more. Its not a dedicated sports car in the same way as the 911 is and yes it was penned by the same guy who did the bug but that was 70 years ago, and as above it doesn't need to be. No one mentioned money, or that anyones choice was or wasn't correct.


----------



## leopard

daddow said:


> Do the knockers on these forums not realise the reason someone buys a certain motor is because it was their choice and they could afford it :? and don't really care about their opinion of 911,boxter or Camry or whatever, if they don't like Audi who cares, I don't like rear wheel drive and do like Quattro and have been quite happy with all of my 22 Audi purchases so perhaps they could spend their time placing opinions on the requisite sites. Been wanting to say that for ages and not only this forum, thanks for listening.


Affordability...What's this got to do with the price of fish Daddy ?


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender

Audi TT RS Coupe
Quattro, Typ 8J1
H&R Deep Gewindefahrwerk 28851-10

ca. Tieferlegung
VA ca. 15 / 30mm
HA ca. 15 / 30 mm


----------



## mikef4uk

daddow said:


> Do the knockers on these forums not realise the reason someone buys a certain motor is because it was their choice and they could afford it :? and don't really care about their opinion of 911,boxter or Camry or whatever, if they don't like Audi who cares, I don't like rear wheel drive and do like Quattro and have been quite happy with all of my 22 Audi purchases so perhaps they could spend their time placing opinions on the requisite sites. Been wanting to say that for ages and not only this forum, thanks for listening.


You need to look up the meaning of 'Forum' and nowhere have I seen I need to take any form of an oath, or swearing on an Audi Log book to ''love, honour, and forsake all others in the name of Audi'' before posting here.

There will always be comparisons with other Marques, some favourable and some not so, it's just the nature of the 'Forum'

I too have had more than my fair share of Audi's, probably about ten, and from my experience looking back I believe a VW is a better built more reliable car, I'm on my 4th Golf at the moment and none have had any warranty work up to now, whereas every one of my Audi's has
(my TTS was in for 7 weeks with DSG issues, my brand new A3 for 6 weeks, my TTRS I found the water leak before they took that in, my R8V8 had a new cat at 3500 miles)


----------



## macadamia

Looks like Canada is going to get the 2018 TTRS soon, as they have updated their website to include this model. no pricing or options listed yet though.

http://www.audi.ca/ca/web/en/models/tt/ttrs-coupe.html


----------



## datamonkey

macadamia said:


> Looks like Canada is going to get the 2018 TTRS soon, as they have updated their website to include this model. no pricing or options listed yet though.
> 
> http://www.audi.ca/ca/web/en/models/tt/ttrs-coupe.html


I feel for the Canadians. They're getting those wheels too... :lol:


----------



## daddow

mikef4uk said:


> daddow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the knockers on these forums not realise the reason someone buys a certain motor is because it was their choice and they could afford it :? and don't really care about their opinion of 911,boxter or Camry or whatever, if they don't like Audi who cares, I don't like rear wheel drive and do like Quattro and have been quite happy with all of my 22 Audi purchases so perhaps they could spend their time placing opinions on the requisite sites. Been wanting to say that for ages and not only this forum, thanks for listening.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to look up the meaning of 'Forum' and nowhere have I seen I need to take any form of an oath, or swearing on an Audi Log book to ''love, honour, and forsake all others in the name of Audi'' before posting here.
> 
> There will always be comparisons with other Marques, some favourable and some not so, it's just the nature of the 'Forum'
> 
> I too have had more than my fair share of Audi's, probably about ten, and from my experience looking back I believe a VW is a better built more reliable car, I'm on my 4th Golf at the moment and none have had any warranty work up to now, whereas every one of my Audi's has
> (my TTS was in for 7 weeks with DSG issues, my brand new A3 for 6 weeks, my TTRS I found the water leak before they took that in, my R8V8 had a new cat at 3500 miles)
Click to expand...

I think you missed the point of the rant, I was only referring to the Knockers, Oh The Camry is this and that OK I can't argue with that but you are comparing apples to pears anyway. The original TT was never expected to be a racer and neither has the further developments except perhaps for the RS. You would appear to have been exceptionally unlucky with your Audi purchases making me wonder why why you stuck with Audi/VW at all but maybe your post explains that!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brittan

Just for a bit of a change, a pictures of the RS. I though one or two people may be interested in what the engine looks like under the cover.


At the front the throttle flap assembly is back to front compared to the previous RS and the elbow casting looks larger. It still has the same recirc valve feedback to the air filter housing outlet.
Between the inlet manifold and the cam cover the fuel rail for the port injectors is obvious. The other fuel rail lives under the manifold together with the HP fuel pump. 
The crankcase gas/oil separator assembly, in black plastic, is no longer part of the cam cover but a separate assembly bolted to it. One small bore hose leads to the turbo inlet pipe via a solenoid valve and another larger bore hose, which can be seen in its braided sheath next to the LH coil pack, leads to the turbo inlet elbow. 
The black top coil packs are lined up under the aluminium cable carrier.
Behind the coil pack connectors the blue tops of the solenoid valves for the exhaust valve lift system are just visible.


----------



## tt3600

I remember a PDF detailing the engine l guess there's nothing for the new one


----------



## brittan

Yes, the previous RS engine is covered in Self-Study Program 990713.

I haven't found anything for the new RS engine yet.


----------



## mikef4uk

brittan said:


> Just for a bit of a change, a pictures of the RS. I though one or two people may be interested in what the engine looks like under the cover.
> 
> 
> At the front the throttle flap assembly is back to front compared to the previous RS and the elbow casting looks larger. It still has the same recirc valve feedback to the air filter housing outlet.
> Between the inlet manifold and the cam cover the fuel rail for the port injectors is obvious. The other fuel rail lives under the manifold together with the HP fuel pump.
> *The crankcase gas/oil separator assembly, in black plastic, is no longer part of the cam cover but a separate assembly bolted to it. *One small bore hose leads to the turbo inlet pipe via a solenoid valve and another larger bore hose, which can be seen in its braided sheath next to the LH coil pack, leads to the turbo inlet elbow.
> The black top coil packs are lined up under the aluminium cable carrier.
> Behind the coil pack connectors the blue tops of the solenoid valves for the exhaust valve lift system are just visible.


I'm glad about that as the previous seperator did not work, heres an inlet valve out of a 20,000 mile RS3 engine, the port injection should stop this build up as well


----------



## powerplay

brittan said:


> Just for a bit of a change, a pictures of the RS. I though one or two people may be interested in what the engine looks like under the cover.


This new one has had more than its fair serving of the ugly pill


----------



## brittan

mikef4uk said:


> I'm glad about that as the previous seperator did not work, heres an inlet valve out of a 20,000 mile RS3 engine, the port injection should stop this build up as well


Agreed, the first iteration of the cam cover/separator wasn't too effective but the updated version was better. Having port injection on the new engine was a small consideration in changing the car. I've seen pics of the effect and some of the in-situ cleaning methods - crushed wallnuts anyone?


----------



## brittan

powerplay said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for a bit of a change, a pictures of the RS. I though one or two people may be interested in what the engine looks like under the cover.
> 
> 
> 
> This new one has had more than its fair serving of the ugly pill
Click to expand...

First impression on removing the engine cover - - - - snakes wedding!


----------



## mikef4uk

brittan said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for a bit of a change, a pictures of the RS. I though one or two people may be interested in what the engine looks like under the cover.
> 
> 
> 
> This new one has had more than its fair serving of the ugly pill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First impression on removing the engine cover - - - - snakes wedding!
Click to expand...

Yes, engines are going that way though, they're not the prettiest of things under the covers, but they're very good at hp and economy wise, they certainly arent pretty enough that you would leave your bonnet up for people to see, like below


----------



## Blade_76

Cheapest one I've seen....

https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ,4,t_geo,U


----------



## brittan

mikef4uk said:


> they certainly arent pretty enough that you would leave your bonnet up for people to see, like below


Hours of fun balancing 6 twin chokes and setting the timing on 2 distributors - but the sound - - - 8)


----------



## datamonkey

mikef4uk said:


> Yes, engines are going that way though, they're not the prettiest of things under the covers, but they're very good at hp and economy wise, they certainly arent pretty enough that you would leave your bonnet up for people to see, like below


Only until electric motors take over completely. I saw a YT video the other day of EV motor manufacturing and was completely alien to watch considering it shares almost nothing in common with a combustion engine. No block, oil, cylinders etc etc and instead coiled wires, magnets and lots of things I had no clue about! Weird.


----------



## datamonkey

Blade_76 said:


> Cheapest one I've seen....
> 
> https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ,4,t_geo,U


Wow that's by far the cheapest I've seen so far. £25k cheaper than the most expensive in fact!


----------



## Demessiah is back

Driving down the road yesterday and coming the opposite way was another new TTRS!

SERIOUSLY!!! WTF!!!

Demessiah doesn't ride in commoners car, cant believe Audi has the audacity to gazump Demessiah and sell someone else locally to me a copycat ride!

So thats me done! Im pulling out! No more days of TTRS ownership! Im moving on to something new!

DEMESSIAH OVER AND OUT!!


----------



## EvilTed

*mic drop*


----------



## The Hemulen

datamonkey said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheapest one I've seen....
> 
> https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ,4,t_geo,U
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's by far the cheapest I've seen so far. £25k cheaper than the most expensive in fact!
Click to expand...

Interesting that it looks to be run as a demonstrator as not available until end of March. Can just imagine the conversation at the end of the test drive..
Customer "Love it. I'll order one today.."
Audi "Errr, sorry, I can't let you do that.."


----------



## mikef4uk

datamonkey said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, engines are going that way though, they're not the prettiest of things under the covers, but they're very good at hp and economy wise, they certainly arent pretty enough that you would leave your bonnet up for people to see, like below
> 
> 
> 
> Only until electric motors take over completely. I saw a YT video the other day of EV motor manufacturing and was completely alien to watch considering it shares almost nothing in common with a combustion engine. No block, oil, cylinders etc etc and instead coiled wires, magnets and lots of things I had no clue about! Weird.
Click to expand...

I wonder where it will go and more importantly how quickly, I'm quite looking forward to a good hybrid 2.0T with about 400 hp and an electric motor in something like a Golf, but not so sure on the full blown all electric Tesla type stuff.

Saying that, did you see the top gear thing where they 'drag raced' a (was it a Dodge Challenger?) against an all electric saloon and the electric car won?

Also on the same theme, the BMW i8 seems to have 'crashed' you can now buy a used one for the same price as a nicely specced TTRS


----------



## leopard

Demessiah is back said:


> Driving down the road yesterday and coming the opposite way was another new TTRS!
> 
> SERIOUSLY!!! WTF!!!
> 
> Demessiah doesn't ride in commoners car, cant believe Audi has the audacity to gazump Demessiah and sell someone else locally to me a copycat ride!
> 
> So thats me done! Im pulling out! No more days of TTRS ownership! Im moving on to something new!
> 
> DEMESSIAH OVER AND OUT!!


Quite frankly this is shocking news !

The Forum administration should be informed straight away.Perhaps as a gesture of goodwill you could be persuaded to stay with a financial "golden hello" from the Forum slush funds and a collection from all members of this three storey temple ?

It is vitally important for the existence of the Forum that their " TT RS spokesman and Brand Ambassador " and keeper of the moist panties be retained.

May I be as churlish to suggest that as a minimum each member donates a minimum of £50 for Demessiah.....Where's John-H...


----------



## Nin Din Din

leopard said:


> May I be as churlish to suggest that as a minimum each member donates a minimum of £50 for Demessiah.....Where's John-H...


Will you accept U.S. Dollar$ ?


----------



## leopard

Nin Din Din said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I be as churlish to suggest that as a minimum each member donates a minimum of £50 for Demessiah.....Where's John-H...
> 
> 
> 
> Will you accept U.S. Dollar$ ?
Click to expand...

Of course as long as they're not chocolate coins.

The US Dollar is a solid currency and can be trusted for this good cause :lol:


----------



## Koimlg

datamonkey said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheapest one I've seen....
> 
> https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ,4,t_geo,U
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's by far the cheapest I've seen so far. £25k cheaper than the most expensive in fact!
Click to expand...

version A car but still about £4k under if it has only 10 miles


----------



## Blade_76

There are a few sat in dealers at silly money, it will be interesting to see what happens once the 17 plate arrives, surely discounts will be applied sooner rather than later...

New car tax rules coming into force in April, all down to emissions, which I was told is the reason the RS's all had to be registered before Jan 1st 2017.


----------



## TerryCTR

Overpriced and poorly specced, it's getting to the point that buyers will wait for the order books to open. With the FL RS3 now being confirmed you would hope the TTRS is on the way :roll:


----------



## Demessiah is back

Blade_76 said:


> all down to emissions, which I was told is the reason the RS's all had to be registered before Jan 1st 2017.


I was told exactly the same thing today


----------



## tt3600

TerryCTR said:


> Overpriced and poorly specced, it's getting to the point that buyers will wait for the order books to open. With the FL RS3 now being confirmed you would hope the TTRS is on the way :roll:


What will be most annoying if the updated RS3 releases before the TT-RS :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

Blade_76 said:


> New car tax rules coming into force in April, all down to emissions, which I was told is the reason the RS's all had to be registered before Jan 1st 2017.


I'm not sure even quaisi logic makes that one work... 
What's the relevance of the Jan deadline in terms of a tax change 3 months later?


----------



## mikef4uk

Toshiba said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New car tax rules coming into force in April, all down to emissions, which I was told is the reason the RS's all had to be registered before Jan 1st 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure even quaisi logic makes that one work...
> What's the relevance of the Jan deadline in terms of a tax change 3 months later?
Click to expand...

Quite scary actually for some cars, any car that costs over £40K gets an initial first year tax kicking also linked to its co output, for the TTRS the first year tax will be £800, it then drops to £140 per year BUT for the following 5 years you pay an additional £310, so road tax is effectively £800 for the first year then £450 for the following 5 years verses £270 for a pre April car.

For something like a Golf R or smaller engined TT, ticking one extra too many could end up costing you over a £1000 for a set of mudflaps


----------



## Toshiba

But that's applicable on for cars registered from 1st April, so what the 1st of Jan relevance?


----------



## mikef4uk

Toshiba said:


> But that's applicable on for cars registered from 1st April, so what the 1st of Jan relevance?


I suspect that will be 'sales man' talking his usual rubbish, I guess you could loosely link the refrigerant issue with emissions if you tried hard enough, there was obviously some reason why all the available cars needed to be registered as a 2016 car, probably the same reason as why you cant buy one yet


----------



## ZephyR2

Also this only applies to the UK market. Why should this affect global sales.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## datamonkey

mikef4uk said:


> I wonder where it will go and more importantly how quickly, I'm quite looking forward to a good hybrid 2.0T with about 400 hp and an electric motor in something like a Golf, but not so sure on the full blown all electric Tesla type stuff.
> 
> Saying that, did you see the top gear thing where they 'drag raced' a (was it a Dodge Challenger?) against an all electric saloon and the electric car won?
> 
> Also on the same theme, the BMW i8 seems to have 'crashed' you can now buy a used one for the same price as a nicely specced TTRS


I think all manufacturers are moving full speed into EV, especially VAG who want to rid themselves of emissions! (wonder why?!)

Governments are pushing the industry that way and it looks like hydrogen tech has lost the next gen battle. Even cities like Madrid, Mexico and others have agreed to ban combustion engine vehicles by 2025. This is just the beginning but in 10 short years it looks like the roads will be very different.

Didn't see the Top Gear thing but did hear about the new Tesla hitting 0-62mph in 2.1 seconds!


----------



## The Pretender

datamonkey said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder where it will go and more importantly how quickly, I'm quite looking forward to a good hybrid 2.0T with about 400 hp and an electric motor in something like a Golf, but not so sure on the full blown all electric Tesla type stuff.
> 
> Saying that, did you see the top gear thing where they 'drag raced' a (was it a Dodge Challenger?) against an all electric saloon and the electric car won?
> 
> Also on the same theme, the BMW i8 seems to have 'crashed' you can now buy a used one for the same price as a nicely specced TTRS
> 
> 
> 
> I think all manufacturers are moving full speed into EV, especially VAG who want to rid themselves of emissions! (wonder why?!)
> 
> Governments are pushing the industry that way *and it looks like hydrogen tech has lost the next gen battle.* Even cities like Madrid, Mexico and others have agreed to ban combustion engine vehicles by 2025. This is just the beginning but in 10 short years it looks like the roads will be very different.
> 
> Didn't see the Top Gear thing but did hear about the new Tesla hitting 0-62mph in 2.1 seconds!
Click to expand...

I don't think so. :wink:

http://spectrum.ieee.org/green-tech/fue ... fuel-cells


----------



## Koimlg

mikef4uk said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New car tax rules coming into force in April, all down to emissions, which I was told is the reason the RS's all had to be registered before Jan 1st 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure even quaisi logic makes that one work...
> What's the relevance of the Jan deadline in terms of a tax change 3 months later?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite scary actually for some cars, any car that costs over £40K gets an initial first year tax kicking also linked to its co output, for the TTRS the first year tax will be £800, it then drops to £140 per year BUT for the following 5 years you pay an additional £310, so road tax is effectively £800 for the first year then £450 for the following 5 years verses £270 for a pre April car.
> 
> For something like a Golf R or smaller engined TT, ticking one extra too many could end up costing you over a £1000 for a set of mudflaps
Click to expand...

Yep that was another good reason to buy a 2016 car ..


----------



## mikef4uk

Another second hand competitor for the TTRS?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Cars/9801/i.h ... +i8&_sop=2


----------



## Blade_76

Toshiba said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New car tax rules coming into force in April, all down to emissions, which I was told is the reason the RS's all had to be registered before Jan 1st 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure even quaisi logic makes that one work...
> What's the relevance of the Jan deadline in terms of a tax change 3 months later?
Click to expand...

Don't shoot the messenger as they say...

There is always a 'cars registered before/after this date' with tax changes, or some EU ruling that changes from Jan 1st, I am guessing it 'could' be something similar :?


----------



## datamonkey

The Pretender said:


> I don't think so. :wink:


Not saying you're wrong but I'm not convinced...

http://evobsession.com/hydrogen-fuel-ce ... -in-depth/

https://thinkprogress.org/elon-musk-is- ... .f3e0g9vq0


----------



## Dash

The Pretender said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Governments are pushing the industry that way *and it looks like hydrogen tech has lost the next gen battle.* Even cities like Madrid, Mexico and others have agreed to ban combustion engine vehicles by 2025. This is just the beginning but in 10 short years it looks like the roads will be very different.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. :wink:
> 
> http://spectrum.ieee.org/green-tech/fue ... fuel-cells
Click to expand...

I've got an all-electric car, it's great, never having to go to a petrol station is nice. But I also have the one other critical thing you need with an electric car - a private drive/garage. Most people live in cities where parking is just grab a spot on the road outside. You can't be running extension leads down the road to your car to charge it.

The main issue is distribution, people can go and collect petrol at the moment on a period basis, even rapid charging is going to be a PITA. Until you can pop into a local station for five minutes to get your fill once a week it's never going to take off.

Hydrogen/fuel-cells offers this solution - but is suffering from the chicken and the egg., there's no fuel stations so there's no cars, which means there's no fuel-stations.

But more relevantly to this thread, I'd love to see a hybrid TT in some form, leccy on the rear.


----------



## Toshiba

Blade_76 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New car tax rules coming into force in April, all down to emissions, which I was told is the reason the RS's all had to be registered before Jan 1st 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure even quaisi logic makes that one work...
> What's the relevance of the Jan deadline in terms of a tax change 3 months later?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger as they say...
> 
> There is always a 'cars registered before/after this date' with tax changes, or some EU ruling that changes from Jan 1st, I am guessing it 'could' be something similar :?
Click to expand...

Not wanting to.. if the date was 1st March i could maybe understand that to avoid the tax increases, but its just too big a time frame. I'm not even sure Audi would care about the 1st of April. I have a car on order that would be hugely impacted by the change and the dealers have not once tried to push or even mention the tax issue.

I have no data, or behind the scenes info, but my "guess" is they just wanted a splash and to move them quickly in order to be able to say how well they were received.


----------



## tt3600

mikef4uk said:


> Another second hand competitor for the TTRS?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Cars/9801/i.h ... +i8&_sop=2


Nah.


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender

Wheels look to small IMHO when it sits so low.


----------



## powerplay

The Pretender said:


> Wheels look to small IMHO when it sits so low.


Watching that makes me not want one :lol:


----------



## Koimlg

powerplay said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheels look to small IMHO when it sits so low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching that makes me not want one :lol:
Click to expand...

Cant imagine why!

Anyway all I can say is damn, until now I had the only (seen), version D catalunya red TTRS in the UK (think they all have black pack in that spec). Now Helen has a twin! doh! Having said that I really don't like those wheels. The suspension uppy downy thing is rather cool but perhaps it sits a little too low for me. 8) 
Michelle


----------



## TerryCTR

Have to say I like those alloys and in my head they would go well on my Mthos black


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheels look to small IMHO when it sits so low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching that makes me not want one :lol:
Click to expand...

+1

It's one of them


----------



## mikef4uk

leopard said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheels look to small IMHO when it sits so low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching that makes me not want one :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
> 
> It's one of them
Click to expand...

Lift kit + suspension is around £7K 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/13153274 ... 426&crdt=0


----------



## tt3600

2017 Audi TT RS vs BMW M140i


----------



## mikef4uk

tt3600 said:


> 2017 Audi TT RS vs BMW M140i


Dont forget that the M140i starts at £20,000 less than the TTRS 

There's a smaller price difference between the TTRS and a Nissan GTR


----------



## TerryCTR

You can pick one up specced for £30k so add another £10k onto that Mike. A bargain for what it is but the RS is much more capable on the U.K. Roads!


----------



## tt3600

There were 2 people in the TT RS as well makes the performance even more impressive.



mikef4uk said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2017 Audi TT RS vs BMW M140i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont forget that the M140i starts at £20,000 less than the TTRS
> 
> There's a smaller price difference between the TTRS and a Nissan GTR
Click to expand...

Oh l know there's a price difference but did you know that car is as fast as the much more expensive M2?


----------



## TerryCTR

Heavier car but the RS3 didn't get away from the M2 on the roll, quite the opposite


----------



## powerplay

TerryCTR said:


> Heavier car but the RS3 didn't get away from the M2 on the roll, quite the opposite


M2 is quick but I think the Audi is not performing at its best as the driver is a nob. Clearly see the dash on some of the rolling pulls and he floors it with revs at around 3k - he should be a gear or even 2 down.

This just shows which one knows how to drive properly.

New RS3 should be another step up (says coming late 2017 but we know what coming late 2016 meant  )


----------



## tt3600

Here's the 240i vs the m2 a £44K car. The 240i has the same engine as the 140i


----------



## TerryCTR

tt3600 said:


> Here's the 240i vs the m2 a £44K car. The 240i has the same engine as the 140i


I like Joes videos I can see him getting into an RS6 soon enough.

No doubt about it that the M140/M240 have great engines I miss having both my M135/M235 at this point but I think the M2's money is spent for going round a track. Can't say I have saw them for £44k mind you even with people offloading them as they wait for the CS.

No competition though in the U.K. Climate the RS is going to take you point to point in a quicker safer fashion


----------



## mikef4uk

tt3600 said:


> There were 2 people in the TT RS as well makes the performance even more impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2017 Audi TT RS vs BMW M140i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont forget that the M140i starts at £20,000 less than the TTRS
> 
> There's a smaller price difference between the TTRS and a Nissan GTR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh l know there's a price difference but did you know that car is as fast as the much more expensive M2?
Click to expand...

Yes I watched a you tube video some weeks past, they're pretty neck and neck straight line wise but side by side the M2 looks very much more the hunkered up of the two.

I test drove an M4 before buying my current R8 and the engine is really very good, I gave the car quite a hard time on the test route and the car stil returned 32mpg, it's big problem was traction, or lack of it, it was getting tiresome on a dry sunny day with the TC light flashing coming out of any roundabout, I would imagine the M2 is similar or worse.

It's a shame BMW do not offer the M2 and M4 with xtrac, I know there would be uproar amongst the BMW ''a car must be rear wheel drive only'' fans, but once the road testers saw the light i'm sure the M brigade would at least listen, IMHO any car much over 250hp FWD and 300hpRWD benefits 90% of the time being 4WD, on that note our 184hp Golf GTD starts spinning an inner wheel in the damp which I find annoying


----------



## Simon H

I test drove an M4 before buying my current R8 and the engine is really very good, I gave the car quite a hard time on the test route and the car stil returned 32mpg, it's big problem was traction, or lack of it, it was getting tiresome on a dry sunny day with the TC light flashing coming out of any roundabout, I would imagine the M2 is similar or worse.

It's a shame BMW do not offer the M2 and M4 with xtrac, I know there would be uproar amongst the BMW ''a car must be rear wheel drive only'' fans, but once the road testers saw the light i'm sure the M brigade would at least listen, IMHO any car much over 250hp FWD and 300hpRWD benefits 90% of the time being 4WD, on that note our 184hp Golf GTD starts spinning an inner wheel in the damp which I find annoying[/quote]

mike,
Ive been watching the news on the new TT RS with glee recently, as i owned a 2011 TT RS S Tronic back in 2011, but since that time, have run BMWs. I now have an M4 Comp Pack, which i truly love, a fabulous car, but totally agree on the lack of traction, in anything less than optimum conditions, in fact any of the lads on the owners forums, will agree with you. The good news is, BMW are finally on the right track, and will be offering X Drive on the new M5, later this year, and a pretty sure bet, the next gen M3/4 will also have X Drive. I dont care what the purist say, to have traction, and ultimately forward motion 4wd is the way to go.
The MK3 RS looks a real traction weapon, and is putting some incredible figures down. I will have to go and have a test drive, because as i say, i did really enjoy my MK2.I remember a mapped RS S Tronic was pulling more G, than a GT-R when i was last on the forum, and remember Powerplays mapped car was showing some good times too. There are some really exciting cars to choose from atm, and that can only mean good news for us all, regards, Simon.


----------



## mikef4uk

It must be hard for BMW to need to 're think ' for want of a better description their proven RWD and front wheel steering approach, but nice to think that they are moving with the times and ever increasing hp levels that just two wheels can't handle in anything but optimal conditions
I'm a little disappointed that the TTRS is being reported as the chassis still not being up to the engine, I guess I need to drive one and see for myself, after all I enjoyed my mk2 TTRS and everyone says the mk3 is better


----------



## Toshiba

The problem is brands myopically focus on what they believe or perceive as their core values.
For BMW its the near 50/50 balance with RWD, for Audi its the quattro and technology (i could have said detached steering feel).. Brands shouldn't be afraid to break the rules, push the boundaries and go for what people are wanting.

I'm thinking 400 - 450 pages before a configured order has landed...


----------



## Alex_S

Toshiba said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New car tax rules coming into force in April, all down to emissions, which I was told is the reason the RS's all had to be registered before Jan 1st 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> There is always a 'cars registered before/after this date' with tax changes, or some EU ruling that changes from Jan 1st, I am guessing it 'could' be something similar :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not wanting to.. if the date was 1st March i could maybe understand that to avoid the tax increases, but its just too big a time frame. I'm not even sure Audi would care about the 1st of April. I have a car on order that would be hugely impacted by the change and the dealers have not once tried to push or even mention the tax issue.
> 
> I have no data, or behind the scenes info, but my "guess" is they just wanted a splash and to move them quickly in order to be able to say how well they were received.
Click to expand...

A good friend of mine at Audi has told me that the car "has issues" and wont be available to order until at least the end of the year whilst these are being sorted out. He wouldn't give me any details but last year he openly spoke about the air con issue of cars built last year, so this sounds a little more serious to me!


----------



## powerplay

Alex_S said:


> A good friend of mine at Audi has told me that the car "has issues" and wont be available to order until at least the end of the year whilst these are being sorted out. He wouldn't give me any details but last year he openly spoke about the air con issue of cars built last year, so this sounds a little more serious to me!


But that would mean all the 40-years branded cars sold so far and remaining at dealers all have these "issues"?

Looking more and more likley I might be in the new RS3 next


----------



## Dash

Alex_S said:


> A good friend of mine at Audi has told me that the car "has issues" and wont be available to order until at least the end of the year whilst these are being sorted out. He wouldn't give me any details but last year he openly spoke about the air con issue of cars built last year, so this sounds a little more serious to me!


I can't see it being anything serious with the car, otherwise they wouldn't have been able to sell the bunch they have done already. It has to be a manufacturing problem, whether supply or contention of factory time.


----------



## Alex_S

Dash said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good friend of mine at Audi has told me that the car "has issues" and wont be available to order until at least the end of the year whilst these are being sorted out. He wouldn't give me any details but last year he openly spoke about the air con issue of cars built last year, so this sounds a little more serious to me!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see it being anything serious with the car, otherwise they wouldn't have been able to sell the bunch they have done already. It has to be a manufacturing problem, whether supply or contention of factory time.
Click to expand...

I just don't get if its nothing serious then why will it take until the end of the year?! Maybe it has a number of small issues which will get covered under warranty for the few that they have sold, but don't want the expense if they rolled out production now?


----------



## Alex_S

powerplay said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good friend of mine at Audi has told me that the car "has issues" and wont be available to order until at least the end of the year whilst these are being sorted out. He wouldn't give me any details but last year he openly spoke about the air con issue of cars built last year, so this sounds a little more serious to me!
> 
> 
> 
> But that would mean all the 40-years branded cars sold so far and remaining at dealers all have these "issues"?
> 
> Looking more and more likley I might be in the new RS3 next
Click to expand...

I don't blame you, its just dragging on far too long with no definitive answers from Audi!


----------



## mikef4uk

Dash said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good friend of mine at Audi has told me that the car "has issues" and wont be available to order until at least the end of the year whilst these are being sorted out. He wouldn't give me any details but last year he openly spoke about the air con issue of cars built last year, so this sounds a little more serious to me!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see it being anything serious with the car, otherwise they wouldn't have been able to sell the bunch they have done already. It has to be a manufacturing problem, whether supply or contention of factory time.
Click to expand...

Perhaps this is going to be Audi's PPI.............................''Have you been miss-sold an Audi TTRS?''


----------



## brittan

mikef4uk said:


> Perhaps this is going to be Audi's PPI.............................''Have you been miss-sold an Audi TTRS?''


I'll have to start checking the ads on the minor channel TV programmes.


----------



## basher

powerplay said:


> Looking more and more likley I might be in the new RS3 next


I gave up on the TT RS before xmas, having spec'd one and also got 5 decent Carwow offers.

My heart and head are now in used F-Type territory. 
Had 2 test drives and I'm in love.  
So it'll be a bye bye Audi from me in the near future.


----------



## leopard




----------



## Alex_S

basher said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking more and more likley I might be in the new RS3 next
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up on the TT RS before xmas, having spec'd one and also got 5 decent Carwow offers.
> 
> My heart and head are now in used F-Type territory.
> Had 2 test drives and I'm in love.
> So it'll be a bye bye Audi from me in the near future.
Click to expand...

Same here, ive gone for the M2 which will arrive in May. Hopeully i wont be too disappointed.


----------



## Koimlg

powerplay said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good friend of mine at Audi has told me that the car "has issues" and wont be available to order until at least the end of the year whilst these are being sorted out. He wouldn't give me any details but last year he openly spoke about the air con issue of cars built last year, so this sounds a little more serious to me!
> 
> 
> 
> But that would mean all the 40-years branded cars sold so far and remaining at dealers all have these "issues"?
> 
> Looking more and more likley I might be in the new RS3 next
Click to expand...

If that is the case then the issues are invisible... so far my car is perfect in every respect. Nothing funny going on whatsoever and a joy to drive. The only criticism I have have is that the ride is a little firm


----------



## leopard

Alex_S said:


> basher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking more and more likley I might be in the new RS3 next
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up on the TT RS before xmas, having spec'd one and also got 5 decent Carwow offers.
> 
> My heart and head are now in used F-Type territory.
> Had 2 test drives and I'm in love.
> So it'll be a bye bye Audi from me in the near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here, ive gone for the M2 which will arrive in May. Hopeully i wont be too disappointed.
Click to expand...

I got rid of mine some months back (M2).

It's OK but overhyped imo and the interior hasn't got the quality of the mk3.....however the interior is going to get a make over with digital display soon.


----------



## csbear

leopard said:


> I got rid of mine some months back (M2).
> It's OK but overhyped imo and the interior hasn't got the quality of the mk3.....however the interior is going to get a make over with digital display soon.


I'm first in line at my dealer for the M2 CS. Going to be interesting to see how the S55 motor sounds in the M2. Hopefully they tweak it just enough, so it doesn't sound too much like the M4's.

Also hoping BMW doesn't make carbon brakes standard, so as to keep the price somewhat of a distance from a loaded M4.

By the time the CS is out next year in the States, I'll have a better sense of the TTRS and other options as well. Let's see which wins out! I'm all for a digital display, although many still like it old school. Saw the new Q7s digital dash, and was like, "Yes, BMW needs to do this as well."

Although not the only reason, I'm thinking BMW saw the TTRS' 400hp and wanted to match (aka, market) that magical number of a HP spec... thus an M2 with 400 HP.


----------



## leopard

csbear said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got rid of mine some months back (M2).
> It's OK but overhyped imo and the interior hasn't got the quality of the mk3.....however the interior is going to get a make over with digital display soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm first in line at my dealer for the M2 CS. Going to be interesting to see how the S55 motor sounds in the M2. Hopefully they tweak it just enough, so it doesn't sound too much like the M4's.
Click to expand...

So am I with a refundable £1K deposit on the condition that it meets my expectations 

I am keeping my powder dry with RS at the moment though and I'm inclined to wait and see what happens with it later on this year.As always no hurry...


----------



## Dash

Alex_S said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see it being anything serious with the car, otherwise they wouldn't have been able to sell the bunch they have done already. It has to be a manufacturing problem, whether supply or contention of factory time.
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get if its nothing serious then why will it take until the end of the year?! Maybe it has a number of small issues which will get covered under warranty for the few that they have sold, but don't want the expense if they rolled out production now?
Click to expand...

I can easily see a supply issue knocking back the build time and that production line is booked up for more profitable cars. Can't build the RS, wait until the supply line has been resolved and there is a slot in the factory to do a run.



basher said:


> My heart and head are now in used F-Type territory.
> Had 2 test drives and I'm in love.
> So it'll be a bye bye Audi from me in the near future.


I don't buy new, so either way, I won't be swapping my RS for a MK3 RS for many years to come, and in reality this is probably the last small sports car for me. If I find I'm in a position to keep something like this in a few years and can do without the occasional backseats then I'm definitely going to be looking at F-Type AWD as my first choice.


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## bainsyboy

Must admit loving this thread with all the conspiracy theories.....well me wheels are still turning round, me windows are still going up and down and me engine is still firing up and propelling the car in a forward or backwards motion depending on what position I have the gear lever thing.......a close friend of mine that has inside knowledge reckons the delay for the RS is due to the Hungarian farmers that build them running out of potatoes [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## tt3600

Koimlg said:


> The only criticism I have have is that the ride is a little firm


Do you have magride?


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## tt3600

Alex_S said:


> A good friend of mine at Audi has told me that the car "has issues" and wont be available to order until at least the end of the year whilst these are being sorted out. He wouldn't give me any details but last year he openly spoke about the air con issue of cars built last year, so this sounds a little more serious to me!


I'm being told June delivery and the dealer l phoned will take an order. Not sure on the discounts as yet.


----------



## powerplay

I recently did a Carwow search and have been inundated with "offers" - all trying to lure my business with a tempting 0%.

So no action taken as yet :lol:


----------



## Simon H

Chaps,
Can you not actually buy the MK3 TT RS yet then ?


----------



## powerplay

Simon H said:


> Chaps,
> Can you not actually buy the MK3 TT RS yet then ?


Yes 8)


----------



## carrock

I have also contacted Carwow and got a raft of 0% discount. Apart from Audi in Truro who have knocked 5 grand off.

I have specced mag ride and a couple of other bits and bats so RRP is £55k but can get for £50k

Not sure if this is one in stock pre reg or to order. Is the order book open?


----------



## Koimlg

tt3600 said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only criticism I have have is that the ride is a little firm
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have magride?
Click to expand...

No everything but. It is a shame that with such a high spec car that they missed that out. I guess list price would have been north instead of south of £65k. Could have done without the daft top speed increase though ! :?


----------



## powerplay

Koimlg said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only criticism I have have is that the ride is a little firm
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have magride?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No everything but. It is a shame that with such a high spec car that they missed that out. I guess list price would have been north instead of south of £65k. Could have done without the daft top speed increase though ! :?
Click to expand...

That's really the reasons I've held off from one of the initial cars. Really wanted to get one but will be dammed if I'm going to pay for expensive options I wouldn't ever spec and, having magride on my current RS, it's important to me to have it on the mk3. The 4 types of spec combinations are all pretty poor imho. Trying to find something that is a colour I could live with and ticks even half of my requirements has proved fruitless [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tt3600

Simon H said:


> Chaps,
> Can you not actually buy the MK3 TT RS yet then ?


Try an Inchcape Audi. The dealer l know will take your order but delivery is suppose to be June.


----------



## mikef4uk

There must be a small stockpile of TTRS's at the moment, probably at Audi UK, I stopped off at N Wales Audi last Friday just to see if they had one, salesman said two came in last week, both were cabriolets, butthere again it was a salesman i was talking to so it could all be ''False News'..................

speaking of which, do you think Trump is in charge of Audi as well? perhaps Audi is also running like a well oiled machine, but just appearing to be chaotic from the outside


----------



## Toshiba

A dealer order in this case is not a real order - it's a top drawer order. 
When the book opens they'll submit it against AUK who will provide a commission number and the factory will schedule a build slot. It's basically a hold on a future build.


----------



## Mcmullen_mark

Having gone from a tts mk3 with magride to the ttrs the latter has the better ride


----------



## Koimlg

Mcmullen_mark said:


> Having gone from a tts mk3 with magride to the ttrs the latter has the better ride


That's interesting. I had assumed that the ride would be better with the mag ride. My car can be pretty bumpy depending on the road surface


----------



## powerplay

Mcmullen_mark said:


> Having gone from a tts mk3 with magride to the ttrs the latter has the better ride


So you're saying your non-magride mk3 TTRS smooths bumps better than magride confort mode?


----------



## bainsyboy

According to an article that I either read or watched on line, the reviewer was saying that the ride on the ttrs was better without out... Come to think of it, it may have been an Evo magazine article


----------



## Mcmullen_mark

Not such a easy answer as there is a different wheel and tyre combination but with the pirrelli tyre it is a lot smoother than the hankook bye a big margin


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> Mcmullen_mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having gone from a tts mk3 with magride to the ttrs the latter has the better ride
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying your non-magride mk3 TTRS smooths bumps better than magride confort mode?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't read too much into this,it's an ambiguous statement at best...


----------



## john.dixon63

Did I just read £65k! GULP! Really?


----------



## Mcmullen_mark

Not ambiguous at all just a statement for someone who as owner of both cars as a better idea than most


----------



## SpudZ

I have also given up on both the RS & Cayman. The former because of all the delays ect & the latter due to the engine. I'm opting for the cooking Porsche Carrera. Just need to sort discount now as the dealers seem very bashful when talking discount. Managed circa 2.5k off thus far with delivery Sept.

If anyone can point me in the direction of a 'willing' dealer I'd be very grateful.


----------



## leopard

Mcmullen_mark said:


> Not ambiguous at all just a statement for someone who as owner of both cars as a better idea than most


OK just not very clear and the fact that I'm having to ask this question does bare it out:

Are you comparing this to the RS Mag ride as a like for like or are comparing tts Mag ride to non Mag ride on the RS and in what way is it better ?

Just stating it's better doesn't really say a lot...


----------



## Koimlg

john.dixon63 said:


> Did I just read £65k! GULP! Really?


Actually £63.5k after a little discussion but has loads of stuff, list was £65k. Some extras I like some not e.g carbon under bonnet top speed increase. Everything else I would have specc'd

It is a start up version D car. It would appear they didn't send over too many. I don't know about the roasters as they are specc'd slightly differently but all the TTRS's (coupe) bought in in 2016 were either start up version A, B, C or D. Those people that got to see the original supplied spec list of their cars will see start up version ' ' in the list. Each car is then priced accordingly although there appears to be some flexibility regarding how the dealers listed the price e.g
Version A about £52-54k Version B up to about £56k ish, version C up to about £58/£59k, version D £62-£65k


----------



## leopard

£65K








:lol:


----------



## Mcmullen_mark

My car by the way was version c and got 11% discount on probably the best deal out there just because it was going to have been registered as you all know


----------



## Dash

leopard said:


> £65K


Talk about diminishing returns. The bottom base-model is £28K. They've basically divided that number by the HP and multiplied it for the RS power.


----------



## Koimlg

Mcmullen_mark said:


> My car by the way was version c and got 11% discount on probably the best deal out there just because it was going to have been registered as you all know


yep that was good!


----------



## Koimlg

leopard said:


> £65K
> 
> :lol:


Ha Ha! £63.5k in the end. I actually got a refund on some incorrectly priced bits and loving it still

Nothing is as mad as Trump except the mad fool Sebastian Gorka who lives up his bottom

BTW how many people have taken out finance to buy TTRS's. You can stick several thousand interest on even with the good deals these days


----------



## john.dixon63

leopard said:


> £65K
> 
> :lol:


'Could have got a Nissan GT-R!'


----------



## Koimlg

john.dixon63 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> £65K
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Could have got a Nissan GT-R!'
Click to expand...

Yes but the problem is that I didn't want one of those....

The only car that I would have gone for is a Cayman GTS with the 6 cylinders but as we know they stopped making them. I drove one a year or so a go and it was amazing. I then drove a new Cayman S with 4 cylinders and then went straight to the Audi dealer with a sign of disappointment (only about the engine). The 6 cylinder was just great and that would have been a dead cert purchase. Other than that nothing in my mind beats the RS. I was going to say nothing that you can buy new but of course that is another issue


----------



## Toshiba

On the MK2 i can say for sure the MR ride in comfort was smoother than standard shocks. 
When in sport mode the MR system was harder than standard shocks.


----------



## carrock

I am looking at either the TTS or RS roadster

At first glance there is a significant price difference in base cost (£53,550 vs £42,065)- about £11,500

Thing is the RS comes with more kit than the TTS ( Front + Rear parking sensors, Climate Control, S Tronic, Technology Pack, wind deflector etc ) so apart from the mag ride there's nothing missing , whereas the TTS has to be specced up with all the above as extras

Comparing like for like then, an RS with Mag ride and Ara blue paint is RRP £55,325, whereas a TTS with the same equipment is £46,090- only £9,235 difference

Suddenly the RS looks like not bad value, as it should hold its price better due to rarity.


----------



## leopard

carrock said:


> I am looking at either the TTS or RS roadster
> 
> At first glance there is a significant price difference in base cost (£53,550 vs £42,065)- about £11,500
> 
> Thing is the RS comes with more kit than the TTS ( Front + Rear parking sensors, Climate Control, S Tronic, Technology Pack, wind deflector etc ) so apart from the mag ride there's nothing missing , whereas the TTS has to be specced up with all the above as extras
> 
> Comparing like for like then, an RS with Mag ride and Ara blue paint is RRP £55,325, whereas a TTS with the same equipment is £46,090- only £9,235 difference
> 
> Suddenly the RS looks like not bad value, as it should hold its price better due to rarity.


You're forgetting the discount available on the TTS which then takes it to a minimum difference of ~ £16K,but once discount is applied to the RS then things may have a better outlook in the comparison tables of the future.


----------



## Demessiah is back

Koimlg said:


> BTW how many people have taken out finance to buy TTRS's. You can stick several thousand interest on even with the good deals these days


True but with some smart investments you can use the 50-60K needed to buy the car to make *way* more than 6% interest compounded.

Cash is king! Swapping it for a dead object like a car is madness!


----------



## Demessiah is back

john.dixon63 said:


> 'Could have got a Nissan GT-R!'


Yeah! and have every baseball cap wearing hoodlum on the local council estates envious :lol:


----------



## Jannerman

Demessiah is back said:


> john.dixon63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Could have got a Nissan GT-R!'
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! and have every baseball cap wearing hoodlum on the local council estates envious :lol:
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Koimlg

Demessiah is back said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW how many people have taken out finance to buy TTRS's. You can stick several thousand interest on even with the good deals these days
> 
> 
> 
> True but with some smart investments you can use the 50-60K needed to buy the car to make *way* more than 6% interest compounded.
> 
> Cash is king! Swapping it for a dead object like a car is madness!
Click to expand...

I would like to know where you can get a return of greater 6% on an investment right now over say three years and say that with the interest that you would pay on the loan if you are putting minimal deposit that it works out well. Now that I would like to see the numbers for. My immediate response would be no way whatsoever..


----------



## Koimlg

Dash said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> £65K
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about diminishing returns. The bottom base-model is £28K. They've basically divided that number by the HP and multiplied it for the RS power.
Click to expand...

When someone comes on here and tells me they got a substantially better deal than I did on a Version D car I might at least listen. Until then its a straight choice if you want the high spec car you pay for it right now. May be there will be discounts in the future and maybe not who knows and it isn't really relevant because you cant even buy one new yet

So there is my challenge, find one which will be around the £62k to £65k mark and tell me you got 10 % discount. It might be possible now with the registered cars but no way when I bought the car and I know how to negotiate

These days money in the bank in whatever investment over three years wont make you what you pay in interest

Come on folks surprise me and say something positive

Even the feline spotty one must have a sense of humour deeply buried somewhere :lol:

A few more Trumpisms will do!


----------



## carrock

:?


----------



## carrock

Koimlg said:


> Demessiah is back said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW how many people have taken out finance to buy TTRS's. You can stick several thousand interest on even with the good deals these days
> 
> 
> 
> True but with some smart investments you can use the 50-60K needed to buy the car to make *way* more than 6% interest compounded.
> 
> Cash is king! Swapping it for a dead object like a car is madness!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to know where you can get a return of greater 6% on an investment right now over say three years and say that with the interest that you would pay on the loan if you are putting minimal deposit that it works out well. Now that I would like to see the numbers for. My immediate response would be no way whatsoever..
Click to expand...

Only place I can think of is peer to peer lending and that is hellish risky. If I have a spare £70 grand I'd rather buy an RS, and spend a weekend snorting cocaine off the naked buttocks of a lapdancer. Then waste the rest of the money.....


----------



## TerryCTR

Christ, banging on again trying to justifying being robbed. Your like a broken record spec D spec D.


----------



## Koimlg

So any one been on a track instruction full day with Audi? My partner bought me one for Christmas. Get to drive an R8 and a few others performance cars including RS6. Sadly cant use my car but should be fun
M


----------



## Koimlg

TerryCTR said:


> Christ, banging on again trying to justifying being robbed. Your like a broken record spec D spec D.


Yeah yeah could say same about you lot going on about too expensive bla bla. Every day same old thing. Perhaps you should get over it too. Buy one don't buy one whatever. you make your own choices


----------



## TerryCTR




----------



## Koimlg

True but with some smart investments you can use the 50-60K needed to buy the car to make *way* more than 6% interest compounded.

Cash is king! Swapping it for a dead object like a car is madness![/quote]

I would like to know where you can get a return of greater 6% on an investment right now over say three years and say that with the interest that you would pay on the loan if you are putting minimal deposit that it works out well. Now that I would like to see the numbers for. My immediate response would be no way whatsoever..[/quote]

Only place I can think of is peer to peer lending and that is hellish risky. If I have a spare £70 grand I'd rather buy an RS, 
and spend a weekend snorting cocaine off the naked buttocks of a lapdancer. Then waste the rest of the money.....[/quote]

Fair enough.....


----------



## Koimlg

TerryCTR said:


>


At least that was funny !


----------



## TerryCTR

leopard said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you would like me to be honest so I have to say that no I am not in the slightest bit irked.
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you go,case closed.No more justification required from you with how much you've paid.
> 
> Enjoy your car and move on
Click to expand...

Many pages ago now, yet here we are creeping right back to justification town which has now moved onto why anything other than paying cash is wrong because that's what you done.

You will never convince anyone on here that you were anything other than shafted. Nice car yes but not worth what you paid


----------



## Demessiah is back

Only a mug, idiot or billionaire would dump cash into depreciating asset like this, even if it is the world's most awesome cat D or whatever.

Savings or p2p isn't investing, that's lending your money to someone else so they can use it to invest and get rich while throwing you some pennies for your trouble.

If you don't believe that money makes money then better of sticking to the monthly paycheck :lol:


----------



## Demessiah is back

Koimlg said:


> I would like to know where you can get a return of greater 6% on an investment right now over say three years and say that with the interest that you would pay on the loan if you are putting minimal deposit that it works out well. Now that I would like to see the numbers for. My immediate response would be no way whatsoever..


I'm not going to tell you, nor will anybody else. You have to work something out for yourself.


----------



## bainsyboy

God only knows what you could get if you went over to Bulgaria with a few hundred weight of potatoes.. Them Bulgarian farmers would probably build you a class A tt rs in double quick time with the dodgy engine and air con......

Quick question though if I may before I start banging in about how much money I have got blah blah blah... I purchased a ob2 lead that plugs in to the ob2 port and then plugs into my snooper dash cam (that I purchased with cash... Bosh have that Amazon I said as I gave them me cash card details).... Anyway it fires up the dash cash but the dash cam keeps playing up, switching off and restarting... If however I use the snooper dash cam cigarette lighter it works no problem... So my question is thus.. What's the output from the ob2 port and would this give me problems or is it a dodgy lead..... Ps I bought the ob2 lead off of Amazon as well with cash.... I simply don't know what to do with me money honest I dont


----------



## Koimlg

Demessiah is back said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know where you can get a return of greater 6% on an investment right now over say three years and say that with the interest that you would pay on the loan if you are putting minimal deposit that it works out well. Now that I would like to see the numbers for. My immediate response would be no way whatsoever..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to tell you, nor will anybody else. You have to work something out for yourself.
Click to expand...

Well at least you guys are entertaining.. I can't complain about that. So wish I knew as much as you think you do about everything. . Very amusing


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> God only knows what you could get if you went over to Bulgaria with a few hundred weight of potatoes.. Them Bulgarian farmers would probably build you a class A tt rs in double quick time with the dodgy engine and air con......
> 
> Quick question though if I may before I start banging in about how much money I have got blah blah blah... I purchased a ob2 lead that plugs in to the ob2 port and then plugs into my snooper dash cam (that I purchased with cash... Bosh have that Amazon I said as I gave them me cash card details).... Anyway it fires up the dash cash but the dash cam keeps playing up, switching off and restarting... If however I use the snooper dash cam cigarette lighter it works no problem... So my question is thus.. What's the output from the ob2 port and would this give me problems or is it a dodgy lead..... Ps I bought the ob2 lead off of Amazon as well with cash.... I simply don't know what to do with me money honest I dont


At least you have a sense of humour


----------



## Toshiba

6% - Vegas baby...


----------



## ZephyR2

Koimlg said:


> Demessiah is back said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know where you can get a return of greater 6% on an investment right now over say three years and say that with the interest that you would pay on the loan if you are putting minimal deposit that it works out well. Now that I would like to see the numbers for. My immediate response would be no way whatsoever..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to tell you, nor will anybody else. You have to work something out for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least you guys are entertaining.. I can't complain about that. So wish I knew as much as you think you do about everything. . Very amusing
Click to expand...

I suspect that DMIS is referring to opportunities where you buy or buy into something and then put in some amount of effort to realise his projected return.
It's not likely to be a straight investment as you'll to to include some of your own time as well.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## mikef4uk

There are 30 second-hand/new/ex demo TTRS cars for sale on the Audi web site, which kind of surprised me, that's an awful lot for such a desirable / rare/ un-orderable car,

If some one dosent start buying them I cant see Audi making any more due to lack of interest


----------



## Toshiba

All comes back to whats been said over 300 pages, too much for not enough. 
Sales are just not going to take off. A TT is not worth 50k, but each to their own.


----------



## Shug750S

Koimlg said:


> I would like to know where you can get a return of greater 6% on an investment right now over say three years and say that with the interest that you would pay on the loan if you are putting minimal deposit that it works out well. Now that I would like to see the numbers for. My immediate response would be no way whatsoever..


Getting between 7 & 9% per annum on rental income at present, based on purchase price of properties, plus price of properties if sold growing at around 8-10% each year over past three years. Works for me.


----------



## bainsyboy

Koimlg said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> God only knows what you could get if you went over to Bulgaria with a few hundred weight of potatoes.. Them Bulgarian farmers would probably build you a class A tt rs in double quick time with the dodgy engine and air con......
> 
> Quick question though if I may before I start banging in about how much money I have got blah blah blah... I purchased a ob2 lead that plugs in to the ob2 port and then plugs into my snooper dash cam (that I purchased with cash... Bosh have that Amazon I said as I gave them me cash card details).... Anyway it fires up the dash cash but the dash cam keeps playing up, switching off and restarting... If however I use the snooper dash cam cigarette lighter it works no problem... So my question is thus.. What's the output from the ob2 port and would this give me problems or is it a dodgy lead..... Ps I bought the ob2 lead off of Amazon as well with cash.... I simply don't know what to do with me money honest I dont
> 
> 
> 
> At least you have a sense of humour
Click to expand...

Well since Martin Lewis has turned up, its gone from audi's to stocks and shares by the looks of it... Luckily people are not allowed to post up rude pictures as dare say they would be comparing something else.

Ps my dad is 6ft 7.. So think I have won the "my Dad is bigger than yours" competition... Although I'm still stuck with a ob2 lead that doesn't seem to work with a snooper dash cam


----------



## leopard

" 63.5...63.5...63.5 % pure orange juice ".

Hold on that's wrong..."BritVic 55"...still too much :lol:


----------



## john.dixon63

I would like to know where you can get a return of greater 6% on an investment right now over say three years and say that with the interest that you would pay on the loan if you are putting minimal deposit that it works out well. Now that I would like to see the numbers for. My immediate response would be no way whatsoever..[/quote]

Only place I can think of is peer to peer lending and that is hellish risky. If I have a spare £70 grand I'd rather buy an RS, and spend a weekend snorting cocaine off the naked buttocks of a lapdancer. Then waste the rest of the money.....[/quote]
How about DONT buy the RS, spend £70k on coke and have a desk like Tony Montana!


----------



## john.dixon63

Oh, HOLD ON! Think I just realised how to get more than 6% on an investment!


----------



## leopard

ZephyR2 said:


> Demessiah is back said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know where you can get a return of greater 6% on an investment right now over say three years and say that with the interest that you would pay on the loan if you are putting minimal deposit that it works out well. Now that I would like to see the numbers for. My immediate response would be no way whatsoever..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to tell you, nor will anybody else. You have to work something out for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suspect that DMIS is referring to opportunities where you buy or buy into something and then put in some amount of effort to realise his projected return.
> It's not likely to be a straight investment as you'll to to include some of your own time as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.
Click to expand...

I also suspect it's on a "need to know basis" and there are some that just don't need to know :lol:


----------



## Koimlg

I would like to know where you can get a return of greater 6% on an investment right now over say three years and say that with the interest that you would pay on the loan if you are putting minimal deposit that it works out well. Now that I would like to see the numbers for. My immediate response would be no way whatsoever..[/quote]

I'm not going to tell you, nor will anybody else. You have to work something out for yourself.[/quote]

Well at least you guys are entertaining.. I can't complain about that. So wish I knew as much as you think you do about everything. . Very amusing[/quote]
I suspect that DMIS is referring to opportunities where you buy or buy into something and then put in some amount of effort to realise his projected return.
It's not likely to be a straight investment as you'll to to include some of your own time as well.

Thanks for the comment. These days any high returns are associated with high risk. There are no quick buck opportunities unless you are riding the stock market and know what you are doing and that's also risky. It's all hot air as for many or here. I am starting to see how they all work. Its more about the confrontation than anything to do with cars and certainly nothing to do with fact or reasonable discussion. As said its entertaining at least. Cheers


----------



## Koimlg

Shug750S said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know where you can get a return of greater 6% on an investment right now over say three years and say that with the interest that you would pay on the loan if you are putting minimal deposit that it works out well. Now that I would like to see the numbers for. My immediate response would be no way whatsoever..
> 
> 
> 
> Getting between 7 & 9% per annum on rental income at present, based on purchase price of properties, plus price of properties if sold growing at around 8-10% each year over past three years. Works for me.
Click to expand...

yep agree with that but you cant buy a house for £50-60k (unless up North somewhere run down) as he mentioned regarding investment. Houses will always be a good investment and particularly renting. Cheers 8)


----------



## Koimlg

I would like to know where you can get a return of greater 6% on an investment right now over say three years and say that with the interest that you would pay on the loan if you are putting minimal deposit that it works out well. Now that I would like to see the numbers for. My immediate response would be no way whatsoever..[/quote]

I'm not going to tell you, nor will anybody else. You have to work something out for yourself.[/quote]

I suspect that DMIS is referring to opportunities where you buy or buy into something and then put in some amount of effort to realise his projected return.
It's not likely to be a straight investment as you'll to to include some of your own time as well.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.[/quote]

I also suspect it's on a "need to know basis" and there are some that just don't need to know :lol:[/quote]

That will be either illegal or extremely risky. The idea that some of you think anyone can just pop £60k somewhere accessible to most people and get a guaranteed greater than 6% return is pure fantasy. Its all nuts. The only way you can do that with moderate risk is if you are an expert on the stock market and grab something like the BT shares that crashed recently which are now rising, or you are a professional poker player. I am assuming none of you financial advisors qualify but then I might be surprised...


----------



## mikef4uk

Koimlg said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know where you can get a return of greater 6% on an investment right now over say three years and say that with the interest that you would pay on the loan if you are putting minimal deposit that it works out well. Now that I would like to see the numbers for. My immediate response would be no way whatsoever..
> 
> 
> 
> Getting between 7 & 9% per annum on rental income at present, based on purchase price of properties, plus price of properties if sold growing at around 8-10% each year over past three years. Works for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep agree with that but you cant buy a house for £50-60k (unless up North somewhere run down) as he mentioned regarding investment. Houses will always be a good investment and particularly renting. Cheers 8)
Click to expand...

Looked at the buy to rent myself but there are far too many horror stories out there of people paying the deposit then nothing else, 12 months down the line and a court eviction order you walk in to your now empty rental house to find the place smashed to bits


----------



## leopard

Koimlg said:


> That will be either illegal or extremely risky. The idea that some of you think anyone can just pop £60k somewhere accessible to most people and get a guaranteed greater than 6% return is pure fantasy. Its all nuts. The only way you can do that with moderate risk is if you are an expert on the stock market and grab something like the BT shares that crashed recently which are now rising, or you are a professional poker player. I am assuming none of you financial advisors qualify but then I might be surprised...


You seem very preoccupied with other people's financial affairs.
If I were you I'd get my own in order starting with that £63.5K you've just thrown down the toilet


----------



## R_TTS

Koimlg said:


> The idea that some of you think anyone can just pop £60k somewhere accessible to most people and get a guaranteed greater than 6% return is pure fantasy. Its all nuts.


100% correct. I guarantee no one can suggest *an appropriate* place to put cash to beat 6% car financing costs over a 2-4 year period.

Need to know basis / have to work something out for yourself = No idea


----------



## john.dixon63

Offended by the 'up north' comment! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## leopard

R_TTS said:


> I'd love to get in on the act,but I've no idea


Fixed it for ya' :lol:


----------



## R_TTS

leopard said:


> R_TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to get in on the act,but I've no idea
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed it for ya' :lol:
Click to expand...

Just like you and actually owning a car then.


----------



## leopard

R_TTS said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R_TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to get in on the act,but I've no idea
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed it for ya' :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like you and actually owning a car then.
Click to expand...

Well you've just demonstrated two things that you're completely useless at.

1/ You've got no idea about financial matters

2/ Your clairvoyance[y] skills are all to cock with your statement on the car front.

Back to school for you kiddo...


----------



## leopard

Demessiah is back said:


> Ok ok, I'll let you know the secret..... it's called cash for splash.
> 
> I charge guys 102 dollar so I can do a drive by of their house. The sound of my 5 cylinders gets their wives so hot down under and the juices start flowing. It means they are guaranteed some action that night.
> 
> Making a real killing at the moment. But I will need to come up with a new plan once the RS goes :?


I get it..

Like a mobile sexual services clinic,a sexual meals on wheels for hungry housewives :lol:


----------



## R_TTS

leopard said:


> Well you've just demonstrated two things that you're completely useless at.
> 
> 1/ You've got no idea about financial matters
> 
> 2/ Your clairvoyance[y] skills are all to cock with your statement on the car front.
> 
> Back to school for you kiddo...


Let's hear your explanation for what people should do with the cash instead then.............


----------



## Demessiah is back

R_TTS said:


> Let's hear your explanation for what people should do with the cash instead then.............


I hear there is some Nigerian prince who needs 60k to unlock his fathers billion pound trust fund. In return for the use of your 60k he will send you a million back. Might be worth giving him an email.


----------



## leopard

There's another called George





 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Demessiah is back

I heard a rumor that George is now working for Audi selling cat D hatchbacks to gullible punters for 65k :lol:


----------



## Shug750S

]
Looked at the buy to rent myself but there are far too many horror stories out there of people paying the deposit then nothing else said:


> Apols for taking off topic, but just a matter of finding right property in right area so always rentals needed. Get a decent management agent involved (their fees are very flexible) and get rent insurance guarantee as part of the deal. Agent vets tenants and does 1/4ly inspections.
> 
> Mine are all down south, but presume cost vs return is similar in most places. In wife's name to avoid silly tax rates on returns as well. Every little helps.
> 
> Only posted as someone asked where to get 6% or greater.
> 
> You can all go back to discussing fixed spec overpriced cars now. Although my view is if you want one then buy it and enjoy it. If too expensive don't buy it.


----------



## Nic chapman

Am I being dim or would the Sainsbury's Bank 2.9% APR for £20k not be an excellent idea?


----------



## Gulliver

Shug750S said:


> ]
> Looked at the buy to rent myself but there are far too many horror stories out there of people paying the deposit then nothing else said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apols for taking off topic, but just a matter of finding right property in right area so always rentals needed. Get a decent management agent involved (their fees are very flexible) and get rent insurance guarantee as part of the deal. Agent vets tenants and does 1/4ly inspections.
> 
> Mine are all down south, but presume cost vs return is similar in most places. In wife's name to avoid silly tax rates on returns as well. Every little helps.
> 
> Only posted as someone asked where to get 6% or greater.
> 
> Good info but as a seasoned Landlady (We have 17 propertiesthrough out the uk) you will find that the returns, up to 12% pa usually go hand in hand with more depressed areas where the capital growth is small. Conversely in 'good' areas yield can be as low as 3% but the capital growth tends to be very good. Swings and roundabouts really.
> 
> My advice with renting property is if you have financial or operating concerns don't do it.
> 
> You can all go back to discussing fixed spec overpriced cars now. Although my view is if you want one then buy it and enjoy it. If too expensive don't buy it.
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## Koimlg

leopard said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> That will be either illegal or extremely risky. The idea that some of you think anyone can just pop £60k somewhere accessible to most people and get a guaranteed greater than 6% return is pure fantasy. Its all nuts. The only way you can do that with moderate risk is if you are an expert on the stock market and grab something like the BT shares that crashed recently which are now rising, or you are a professional poker player. I am assuming none of you financial advisors qualify but then I might be surprised...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem very preoccupied with other people's financial affairs.
> If I were you I'd get my own in order starting with that £63.5K you've just thrown down the toilet
Click to expand...

Ha ha 
I think you obviously find me very irritating because I don't follow the rubbish on here. Clearly you hate to be challenged and the only way you know how to respond is by ridicule confrontation and the rest of it. I didn't start the finance discussion if you remember it was another attempt at a put down of my decisions etc. You guys really are entertaining and just love twisting things round

How about we have some sensible rational conversation which is what a forum is meant to be about rather than all this one upmanship that you blokes seem to love.. You talk rubbish I challenge rubbish. Lets talk about something sensible and productive. Probably far too much to ask


----------



## Koimlg

R_TTS said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that some of you think anyone can just pop £60k somewhere accessible to most people and get a guaranteed greater than 6% return is pure fantasy. Its all nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 100% correct. I guarantee no one can suggest *an appropriate* place to put cash to beat 6% car financing costs over a 2-4 year period.
> 
> Need to know basis / have to work something out for yourself = No idea
Click to expand...

At least this place isn't completely full of people spouting constant crap to appear clever and knowledgeable ! Some sensible normal people here too


----------



## Koimlg

john.dixon63 said:


> Offended by the 'up north' comment! [smiley=argue.gif]


Apologies its just a fact that properties can be considerably cheaper


----------



## leopard

Koimlg said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> That will be either illegal or extremely risky. The idea that some of you think anyone can just pop £60k somewhere accessible to most people and get a guaranteed greater than 6% return is pure fantasy. Its all nuts. The only way you can do that with moderate risk is if you are an expert on the stock market and grab something like the BT shares that crashed recently which are now rising, or you are a professional poker player. I am assuming none of you financial advisors qualify but then I might be surprised...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem very preoccupied with other people's financial affairs.
> If I were you I'd get my own in order starting with that £63.5K you've just thrown down the toilet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha
> I think you obviously find me very irritating because I don't follow the rubbish on here. Clearly you hate to be challenged and the only way you know how to respond is by ridicule confrontation and the rest of it. I didn't start the finance discussion if you remember it was another attempt at a put down of my decisions etc. You guys really are entertaining and just love twisting things round
> 
> How about we have some sensible rational conversation which is what a forum is meant to be about rather than all this one upmanship that you blokes seem to love.. You talk rubbish I challenge rubbish. Lets talk about something sensible and productive. Probably far too much to ask
Click to expand...

I don't find you irritating whatsoever,infact I find your naivety quite charming with your insinuating retorts of male meatheaded thinking.

Of course you're always right which is what we love about you :lol:

Feel free to talk about something as enigmatic as sensible and productive conversation,only let's not start with the "I've got a cat D build and it cost me £63.5k after discount" malarkey,there's a good girl :roll:


----------



## Koimlg

Nic chapman said:


> Am I being dim or would the Sainsbury's Bank 2.9% APR for £20k not be an excellent idea?


Most people will pay back about £3k to £5k interest over 3 years on a loan of say £40k (putting down say £15k on the car). Depends on your credit rating and the exact interest rate (typically around 5% or more again depends on your rating). Add to that the new car tax position means roughly an extra £4-£6k to pay in 2017 if you buy a car on credit vs cash over 3 years. However because Audi make so much extra through loans typically you will receive favourable discount which will off set some of the cost
This is all typically there are exceptions above and below but never better than cash or minimal loan except when interest rates are high with good returns for investing and that's not now

Flippin good though if you can get 2.9% on £20k well worth having


----------



## leopard

Koimlg said:


> Nic chapman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I being dim or would the Sainsbury's Bank 2.9% APR for £20k not be an excellent idea?
> 
> 
> 
> Most people will pay back about £3k to £5k interest over 3 years on a loan of say £40k (putting down say £15k on the car). Depends on your credit rating and the exact interest rate (typically around 5% or more again depends on your rating). Add to that the new car tax position means roughly an extra £4-£6k to pay in 2017 if you buy a car on credit vs cash over 3 years. However because Audi make so much extra through loans typically you will receive favourable discount which will off set some of the cost
> This is all typically there are exceptions above and below but never better than cash or minimal loan except when interest rates are high with good returns for investing and that's not now
> 
> Flippin good though if you can get 2.9% on £20k well worth having
Click to expand...

Not as good as 0.0% obtainable through a CC though.


----------



## Koimlg

leopard said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nic chapman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I being dim or would the Sainsbury's Bank 2.9% APR for £20k not be an excellent idea?
> 
> 
> 
> Most people will pay back about £3k to £5k interest over 3 years on a loan of say £40k (putting down say £15k on the car). Depends on your credit rating and the exact interest rate (typically around 5% or more again depends on your rating). Add to that the new car tax position means roughly an extra £4-£6k to pay in 2017 if you buy a car on credit vs cash over 3 years. However because Audi make so much extra through loans typically you will receive favourable discount which will off set some of the cost
> This is all typically there are exceptions above and below but never better than cash or minimal loan except when interest rates are high with good returns for investing and that's not now
> 
> Flippin good though if you can get 2.9% on £20k well worth having
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not as good as 0.0% obtainable through a CC though.
Click to expand...

Nothing can ever beat a genuine O% finance deal


----------



## Koimlg

Ha ha 
I think you obviously find me very irritating because I don't follow the rubbish on here. Clearly you hate to be challenged and the only way you know how to respond is by ridicule confrontation and the rest of it. I didn't start the finance discussion if you remember it was another attempt at a put down of my decisions etc. You guys really are entertaining and just love twisting things round

How about we have some sensible rational conversation which is what a forum is meant to be about rather than all this one upmanship that you blokes seem to love.. You talk rubbish I challenge rubbish. Lets talk about something sensible and productive. Probably far too much to ask[/quote]

I don't find you irritating whatsoever,infact I find your naivety quite charming with your insinuating retorts of male meatheaded thinking.

Of course you're always right which is what we love about you :lol:

Feel free to talk about something as enigmatic as sensible and productive conversation,only let's not start with the "I've got a cat D build and it cost me £63.5k after discount" malarkey,there's a good girl :roll:[/quote]

Naivety, yeah right...
Already posted a sensible discussion question about my track day but don't think I had anything back on that. I would welcome comments as I don't know what to expect
As for the last comment of yours, no response required it's just funny. Now please run along and be a good boy

and stop spouting the constant drone about too expensive not worthy TTRS bla bla


----------



## leopard

Koimlg said:


> Ha ha
> I think you obviously find me very irritating because I don't follow the rubbish on here. Clearly you hate to be challenged and the only way you know how to respond is by ridicule confrontation and the rest of it. I didn't start the finance discussion if you remember it was another attempt at a put down of my decisions etc. You guys really are entertaining and just love twisting things round
> 
> How about we have some sensible rational conversation which is what a forum is meant to be about rather than all this one upmanship that you blokes seem to love.. You talk rubbish I challenge rubbish. Lets talk about something sensible and productive. Probably far too much to ask





leopard said:


> I don't find you irritating whatsoever,infact I find your naivety quite charming with your insinuating retorts of male meatheaded thinking.
> 
> Of course you're always right which is what we love about you :lol:
> 
> Feel free to talk about something as enigmatic as sensible and productive conversation,only let's not start with the "I've got a cat D build and it cost me £63.5k after discount" malarkey,there's a good girl :roll:





Koimlg said:


> Naivety, yeah right...
> Already posted a sensible discussion question about my track day but don't think I had anything back on that. I would welcome comments as I don't know what to expect
> As for the last comment of yours, no response required it's just funny. Now please run along and be a good boy
> 
> and stop spouting the constant drone about too expensive not worthy TTRS bla bla


Firstly to be some kind of authority on crassness and forum etiquette you've really got to get your posting sorted out with the comments...really does make you look like an amateur and it's tiring making ammends for you.Perhaps you could look into this ?

Secondly calm down,have a cup a tea and put your curlers in and when you're in a better state of mind come back and talk sensible


----------



## powerplay

It's raining out and this is all highly amusing.

Just popped along to see what's happening in Audi land. not much it seems, this thread has gone off on more tangents than The Grand Tour's "Conversation Street" :lol: :lol:


----------



## daddow

I do believe the criss cross banter from the semi educated of this forum is almost becoming more amusing than
the genuine replies to the original post [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Alex_S

leopard said:


> csbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got rid of mine some months back (M2).
> It's OK but overhyped imo and the interior hasn't got the quality of the mk3.....however the interior is going to get a make over with digital display soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm first in line at my dealer for the M2 CS. Going to be interesting to see how the S55 motor sounds in the M2. Hopefully they tweak it just enough, so it doesn't sound too much like the M4's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So am I with a refundable £1K deposit on the condition that it meets my expectations
> 
> I am keeping my powder dry with RS at the moment though and I'm inclined to wait and see what happens with it later on this year.As always no hurry...
Click to expand...

Yes i also have a refundable £1k deposit, just in case the TTRS becomes available, spec'able and a decent discount!

Did they give you guys any idea on timescale of the M2 CS?

BMW contacted me today to say that my May build will be the new LCI model, but at this time unable to spec it or give me any other details. They suggested that there could be a small power increase, (probably due to the performance of the M240i) however I wouldn't think anymore than 380bhp max??


----------



## leopard

daddow said:


> I do believe the criss cross banter from the semi educated of this forum is almost becoming more amusing than
> the genuine replies to the original post [smiley=argue.gif]


Now,now Daddy !

Just because you're as old as your post count doesn't refrain you from bad manners does it ?


----------



## leopard

Alex_S said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> So am I with a refundable £1K deposit on the condition that it meets my expectations
> 
> I am keeping my powder dry with RS at the moment though and I'm inclined to wait and see what happens with it later on this year.As always no hurry...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i also have a refundable £1k deposit, just in case the TTRS becomes available, spec'able and a decent discount!
> 
> Did they give you guys any idea on timescale of the M2 CS?
> 
> BMW contacted me today to say that my May build will be the new LCI model, but at this time unable to spec it or give me any other details. They suggested that there could be a small power increase, (probably due to the performance of the M240i) however I wouldn't think anymore than 380bhp max??
Click to expand...

Timescale has been very fluid right from the get go on the CS.The information available at the moment coming out of the US is that it may well be a MY 19 for them which in reality will be available in 2018 and available towards the end of 2017 for the European market.Power figures are anything upto 425 bhp.

The LCI sounds interesting as it *may* have the digital readout but I haven't heard anything about a slight power increase though...


----------



## Alex_S

leopard said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> So am I with a refundable £1K deposit on the condition that it meets my expectations
> 
> I am keeping my powder dry with RS at the moment though and I'm inclined to wait and see what happens with it later on this year.As always no hurry...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i also have a refundable £1k deposit, just in case the TTRS becomes available, spec'able and a decent discount!
> 
> Did they give you guys any idea on timescale of the M2 CS?
> 
> BMW contacted me today to say that my May build will be the new LCI model, but at this time unable to spec it or give me any other details. They suggested that there could be a small power increase, (probably due to the performance of the M240i) however I wouldn't think anymore than 380bhp max??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Timescale has been very fluid right from the get go on the CS.The information available at the moment coming out of the US is that it may well be a MY 19 for them which in reality will be available in 2018 and available towards the end of 2017 for the European market.Power figures are anything upto 425 bhp.
> 
> The LCI sounds interesting as it *may* have the digital readout but I haven't heard anything about a slight power increase though...
Click to expand...

Yes im keen to find out what will be new on the LCI apart from LED Lights and different rear light signature. Digital display would be good, have they put that on the new M3/M4?

Ive not heard anything either but it would make sense! Theirs words were "don't quote us...... but it may have more power" Hopefully no smoke without fire


----------



## V6RUL

Did they give you guys any idea on timescale of the M2 CS?

BMW contacted me today to say that my May build will be the new LCI model, but at this time unable to spec it or give me any other details. They suggested that there could be a small power increase, (probably due to the performance of the M240i) however I wouldn't think anymore than 380bhp max??[/quote]

I've also heard that the M2 will get a bit more ummff to widen the distance from the M240i but at 335bhp out of the box and and a decent tune to 402bhp, I pulled the trigger. M240i xdrive with interior updates is what I'm really waiting for. I think on the road price and road tax for the M2 is going to push peeps to other models.
Steve


----------



## Alex_S

V6RUL said:


> Did they give you guys any idea on timescale of the M2 CS?
> 
> BMW contacted me today to say that my May build will be the new LCI model, but at this time unable to spec it or give me any other details. They suggested that there could be a small power increase, (probably due to the performance of the M240i) however I wouldn't think anymore than 380bhp max??


I've also heard that the M2 will get a bit more ummff to widen the distance from the M240i but at 335bhp out of the box and and a decent tune to 402bhp, I pulled the trigger. M240i xdrive with interior updates is what I'm really waiting for. I think on the road price and road tax for the M2 is going to push peeps to other models.
Steve[/quote]

Yes its good thinking Steve and can see why you'd go for that! I could have had a March delivery M2 and saved about £1000 over 4 years on road tax, but when they they said the May build was for the LCI i couldn't turn it down. I know there is quite a price difference between the M240i and M2 but im kind of hoping that it will continue to hold value and be quids in when I come to part with it.


----------



## john.dixon63

BMW? M2? Have I logged into the wrong forum?
I was just looking to see what happened on Conversation Street. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## leopard

john.dixon63 said:


> BMW? M2? Have I logged into the wrong forum?
> I was just looking to see what happened on Conversation Street. [smiley=argue.gif]


Your eyes aren't deceiving you Mr.Dixon,all the off topic chat is a byproduct of not having the RS available to order and with no information forthcoming talk can stray.

I suppose it's the equivalent of taking your own beer and sandwiches into a pub.I'm sure the landlord,Mr.H won't mind for now


----------



## Koimlg

leopard said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha
> I think you obviously find me very irritating because I don't follow the rubbish on here. Clearly you hate to be challenged and the only way you know how to respond is by ridicule confrontation and the rest of it. I didn't start the finance discussion if you remember it was another attempt at a put down of my decisions etc. You guys really are entertaining and just love twisting things round
> 
> How about we have some sensible rational conversation which is what a forum is meant to be about rather than all this one upmanship that you blokes seem to love.. You talk rubbish I challenge rubbish. Lets talk about something sensible and productive. Probably far too much to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find you irritating whatsoever,infact I find your naivety quite charming with your insinuating retorts of male meatheaded thinking.
> 
> Of course you're always right which is what we love about you :lol:
> 
> Feel free to talk about something as enigmatic as sensible and productive conversation,only let's not start with the "I've got a cat D build and it cost me £63.5k after discount" malarkey,there's a good girl :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naivety, yeah right...
> Already posted a sensible discussion question about my track day but don't think I had anything back on that. I would welcome comments as I don't know what to expect
> As for the last comment of yours, no response required it's just funny. Now please run along and be a good boy
> 
> and stop spouting the constant drone about too expensive not worthy TTRS bla bla
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firstly to be some kind of authority on crassness and forum etiquette you've really got to get your posting sorted out with the comments...really does make you look like an amateur and it's tiring making ammends for you.Perhaps you could look into this ?
> 
> Secondly calm down,have a cup a tea and put your curlers in and when you're in a better state of mind come back and talk sensible
Click to expand...

Don't you ever give up Mr Leopard? Your forum etiquette has been rude since my first post and one of your forum 'friends' told me to 'go do one' as I was apparently an impostor as I had bought a TTRS. No further comment required on your strange interpretations

As said try saying something constructive that we can properly discuss i.e like it's an errr forum!
Sorry that you cant cope with me standing up for myself
Amateur ? Who the heck do you think you are?


----------



## john.dixon63

leopard said:


> john.dixon63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BMW? M2? Have I logged into the wrong forum?
> I was just looking to see what happened on Conversation Street. [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Your eyes aren't deceiving you Mr.Dixon,all the off topic chat is a byproduct of not having the RS available to order and with no information forthcoming talk can stray.
> 
> I suppose it's the equivalent of taking your own beer and sandwiches into a pub.I'm sure the landlord,Mr.H won't mind for now
Click to expand...

Ah, I see how Audi work now.
If the RS is unavailable it makes people want one!
Then they can charge £65,000 for the privilege.
I read somewhere the Focus Rs is better and half the price. Clever people working at Audi.


----------



## leopard

Koimlg said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha
> I think you obviously find me very irritating because I don't follow the rubbish on here. Clearly you hate to be challenged and the only way you know how to respond is by ridicule confrontation and the rest of it. I didn't start the finance discussion if you remember it was another attempt at a put down of my decisions etc. You guys really are entertaining and just love twisting things round
> 
> How about we have some sensible rational conversation which is what a forum is meant to be about rather than all this one upmanship that you blokes seem to love.. You talk rubbish I challenge rubbish. Lets talk about something sensible and productive. Probably far too much to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find you irritating whatsoever,infact I find your naivety quite charming with your insinuating retorts of male meatheaded thinking.
> 
> Of course you're always right which is what we love about you :lol:
> 
> Feel free to talk about something as enigmatic as sensible and productive conversation,only let's not start with the "I've got a cat D build and it cost me £63.5k after discount" malarkey,there's a good girl :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naivety, yeah right...
> Already posted a sensible discussion question about my track day but don't think I had anything back on that. I would welcome comments as I don't know what to expect
> As for the last comment of yours, no response required it's just funny. Now please run along and be a good boy
> 
> and stop spouting the constant drone about too expensive not worthy TTRS bla bla
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firstly to be some kind of authority on crassness and forum etiquette you've really got to get your posting sorted out with the comments...really does make you look like an amateur and it's tiring making ammends for you.Perhaps you could look into this ?
> 
> Secondly calm down,have a cup a tea and put your curlers in and when you're in a better state of mind come back and talk sensible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you ever give up Mr Leopard? Your forum etiquette has been rude since my first post and one of your forum 'friends' told me to 'go do one' as I was apparently an impostor as I had bought a TTRS. No further comment required on your strange interpretations
> 
> As said try saying something constructive that we can properly discuss i.e like it's an errr forum!
> Sorry that you cant cope with me standing up for myself
> Amateur ? Who the heck do you think you are?
Click to expand...

No,

I notice your irate tone,possibly verging on hysteria.

Try another cup of tea,curlers out this time,come back and we'll let you know how you're doing.

Rinse and repeat :wink:


----------



## bainsyboy

Having test drove the ford rs as thought I would never get my hands on a tt rs...no comparison....The ford done nothing for me, no smiles and too be honest I couldn't wait to get back in my mk2 tt that I had at the time...the thing that most put me off though was the gauges in the ford that sit on top of the dash, why, why, why?


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> Having test drove the ford rs as thought I would never get my hands on a tt rs...no comparison....The ford done nothing for me, no smiles and too be honest I couldn't wait to get back in my mk2 tt that I had at the time...the thing that most put me off though was the gauges in the ford that sit on top of the dash, why, why, why?


Indeed cant say it would interest me regardless of how cheap it was :-|


----------



## powerplay

bainsyboy said:


> Having test drove the ford rs as thought I would never get my hands on a tt rs...no comparison....The ford done nothing for me, no smiles and too be honest I couldn't wait to get back in my mk2 tt that I had at the time...the thing that most put me off though was the gauges in the ford that sit on top of the dash, why, why, why?


If you were into wearing a cap backwards at a jaunty angle with plenty of jangle-jangle you'd probably appreciate them more :lol:


----------



## bainsyboy

Are you taking the Michael... After taking out finance to fund my purchase, I can't even afford a baseball cap, let alone jangly jangly stuff


----------



## TerryCTR

bainsyboy said:


> Are you taking the Michael... After taking out finance to fund my purchase, I can't even afford a baseball cap, let alone jangly jangly stuff


You mean to say your not cash rich and don't want to spunk a bucketload on a heavily depreciating asset. Being in the finance game that of course makes no sense to me and I strongly suggest you allow the dealer to go balls deeps with a Cat D model


----------



## tt3600

Toshiba said:


> A dealer order in this case is not a real order - it's a top drawer order.
> When the book opens they'll submit it against AUK who will provide a commission number and the factory will schedule a build slot. It's basically a hold on a future build.


So no chance of negotiating a discount then?


----------



## mikef4uk

powerplay said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having test drove the ford rs as thought I would never get my hands on a tt rs...no comparison....The ford done nothing for me, no smiles and too be honest I couldn't wait to get back in my mk2 tt that I had at the time...the thing that most put me off though was the gauges in the ford that sit on top of the dash, why, why, why?
> 
> 
> 
> If you were into wearing a cap backwards at a jaunty angle with plenty of jangle-jangle you'd probably appreciate them more :lol:
Click to expand...

Weird aren't they the Focus RS's?

I looked at the last Mk2? version with my Son and thought it was all a little too baseball cap on backwards for me especially in asbo green,

And then the latest Mk3 version came out which I was looking forward to with 4wd, when I saw it I thought it looked too much like a 1.6 cooking version.

Odd,


----------



## bainsyboy

TerryCTR said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you taking the Michael... After taking out finance to fund my purchase, I can't even afford a baseball cap, let alone jangly jangly stuff
> 
> 
> 
> You mean to say your not cash rich and don't want to spunk a bucketload on a heavily depreciating asset. Being in the finance game that of course makes no sense to me and I strongly suggest you allow the dealer to go balls deeps with a Cat D model
Click to expand...

Nah as I keep taking two diving holidays to the Maldives each year.. So basically I am up that creek with only one paddle and a cat D or C car with the dodgy engine and air con gas o


----------



## csbear

Alex_S said:


> Digital display would be good, have they put that on the new M3/M4?


Digital cluster for 3/4 series LCI:


----------



## Ikon66

Can we keep this on track please and start a thread in other marques for continued discussion. Thanks


----------



## bainsyboy

I'm still trying to suss out whether my car is a cat A B C or D... I haven't slept a wink since someone mentioned Cats o


----------



## mikef4uk

Ikon66 said:


> Can we keep this on track please and start a thread in other marques for continued discussion. Thanks


I personally do not have an issue with the thread ''going off track'' the thread is about the TTRS, which is pretty much unobtainable/ un-orderable/ un-affordable (for what it is) to a lot of people, be honest here, some dealers are asking £65K for a nicely specced TTRS
So a lot of potential TTRS owners are looking elsewhere, including me, so I welcome the thread including the competition and where and what else their £65K may be better spent after all £65K opens up an awful lot of other options


----------



## Alex_S

Ikon66 said:


> Can we keep this on track please and start a thread in other marques for continued discussion. Thanks


Sorry about that, my fault as I started the BMW talk with not being able to order the TTRS.


----------



## powerplay

datamonkey said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we keep this on track please and start a thread in other marques for continued discussion. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that, my fault as I started the BMW talk with not being able to order the TTRS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just before we get off the talk of BMW, check this Audi rub salt into the wound of three stranded bimmers!
> 
> http://fourtitude.com/news/three-strand ... hown-audi/
Click to expand...

How the hell did the Audi manage that, water would have gone straight into the intake.

It probably broke down just after the footage ends :lol:


----------



## Alex_S

datamonkey said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we keep this on track please and start a thread in other marques for continued discussion. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that, my fault as I started the BMW talk with not being able to order the TTRS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just before we get off the talk of BMW, check this Audi rub salt into the wound of three stranded bimmers!
> 
> http://fourtitude.com/news/three-strand ... hown-audi/
Click to expand...

Haha! I would always choose to go sailing on a boat so it wont influence my decision on my next car :lol:


----------



## Alex_S

Unfortunately my budget is only £50k, which was more than enough for my TTRS Plus Mk2 which was fully loaded, and came out with £4k change! I thought that the Mk3 would carry a small price increase but not almost £20k for a decent spec. I know its a better car but thats like Porsche, BMW or Jaguar putting a £20k price increase on their latest versions! With that in mind even if the TTRS was available to order I would probably would have to look for an alternative anyway :?


----------



## Mullherbert

TTRS 8S review





TTRS 8S vs M140i





Nice to see that it performs so well


----------



## TerryCTR

Koimlg said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you taking the Michael... After taking out finance to fund my purchase, I can't even afford a baseball cap, let alone jangly jangly stuff
> 
> 
> 
> You mean to say your not cash rich and don't want to spunk a bucketload on a heavily depreciating asset. Being in the finance game that of course makes no sense to me and I strongly suggest you allow the dealer to go balls deeps with a Cat D model
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know how old you lot are but you really need to grow up...
Click to expand...

I'm three, nearly six

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.dailym ... ent=safari


----------



## Simon H

mikef4uk said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we keep this on track please and start a thread in other marques for continued discussion. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I personally do not have an issue with the thread ''going off track'' the thread is about the TTRS, which is pretty much unobtainable/ un-orderable/ un-affordable (for what it is) to a lot of people, be honest here, some dealers are asking £65K for a nicely specced TTRS
> So a lot of potential TTRS owners are looking elsewhere, including me, so I welcome the thread including the competition and where and what else their £65K may be better spent after all £65K opens up an awful lot of other options
Click to expand...

 How about a pre reg, but new, M4 Comp Pack, with DCT, and £10k change for that money. The MK2 TT RS was £10k too much, when nicely specced, and it looks like the MK3 is heading the same way.


----------



## Mullherbert

Simon H said:


> How about a pre reg, but new, M4 Comp Pack, with DCT, and £10k change for that money. The MK2 TT RS was £10k too much, when nicely specced, and it looks like the MK3 is heading the same way.


1. No all wheel drive so traction problems during daily driving, especially because the traction control of the BMW M Cars is horrific... McLaren for example has sich a good one, Porsche and Chevrolet also!
2 Interior feels so dated, not only the dials but the design as a whole. Only thing that is good are the seats, but these are heavy.
3. Car is bloody heavy, the TT is almost 200kg lighter even though it got allwheel drive. Size-wise it also feels that way, almost like what a M5 should be. 
4. Sound - to my ears it sounds horrible

Would rather go the route of a new Camaro ZL1 or Z28(should arrive soon) or Corvette Grand Sport than any M Product!


----------



## leopard

I wouldn't rely on the traction control of the RS being the Holy Grail as it's been proved to let go in an unpredictable manner before you know it.

It could be argued at least with RWD you know what's happening at the limit and this is ably demonstrated on the track ...


----------



## tt3600

The alcantara dash takes the interior to another level IMHO.


----------



## Simon H

Im confused Chaps,
Because im not up to speed atm with Audis, Can you, or can you not, walk into the Audi Dealers, and buy a TT RS ?. Some conflicting views in this thread ?.


----------



## powerplay

Simon H said:


> Im confused Chaps,
> Because im not up to speed atm with Audis, Can you, or can you not, walk into the Audi Dealers, and buy a TT RS ?. Some conflicting views in this thread ?.


No confusion.

In short, no. You can't yet (or ever?!!) place a factory order.

Audi released 200 (I think) cars to UK dealers late last year. All had to be registered before the end of the year.
They were branded as "40th anniversary" cars.
They came in 4 different pre-spec'd builds of various options in various colours.
Sold as seen, take it or leave it.
Most specs are either poverty or ridiculous and at present dealers are trying to shift demo cars with 1-2k miles on for list price or even greater than list, although a few examples are now dropping in price, but the ones I've seen are the lower spec cars that most of us probably wouldn't be interested in.

So in summary you can buy one, but only the ones left at dealers from this initial batch and not to your own spec.
The majority had crazy options for carbon engine bay and speed-limit increase that probably no one not wearing a straight-jacket would choose.

None of the launch spec cars are appealing to me personally with the colour and spec combinations available, which is greatly disappointing as for the right spec I have cash waiting.

Still only rumour and hearsay about if and when you can actually order a factory car, with talk of supply problems, staff problems, engine problems, coolant problems, resource problems, but zero facts.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, As you can see I have deleted some of the posts, PLEASE keep this topic on track & refrain from the personal comments.
Hoggy.


----------



## BauhauTTS

tt3600 said:


> The alcantara dash takes the interior to another level IMHO.


Not in a positive direction, IMO. I think the standard TTS interior honestly looks better.


----------



## leopard

BauhauTTS said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The alcantara dash takes the interior to another level IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in a positive direction, IMO. I think the standard TTS interior honestly looks better.
Click to expand...

I can't make out whether this is an official Audi rehash or some custom Co.

I quite like it and the back seats match the front at last.

What they really need to do is make the back seat narrower and pull everything back about 6 to 8 inches so the engine can sit behind the front axle.That would be a good start.


----------



## Simon H

powerplay said:


> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im confused Chaps,
> Because im not up to speed atm with Audis, Can you, or can you not, walk into the Audi Dealers, and buy a TT RS ?. Some conflicting views in this thread ?.
> 
> 
> 
> No confusion.
> 
> In short, no. You can't yet (or ever?!!) place a factory order.
> 
> Audi released 200 (I think) cars to UK dealers late last year. All had to be registered before the end of the year.
> They were branded as "40th anniversary" cars.
> They came in 4 different pre-spec'd builds of various options in various colours.
> Sold as seen, take it or leave it.
> Most specs are either poverty or ridiculous and at present dealers are trying to shift demo cars with 1-2k miles on for list price or even greater than list, although a few examples are now dropping in price, but the ones I've seen are the lower spec cars that most of us probably wouldn't be interested in.
> 
> So in summary you can buy one, but only the ones left at dealers from this initial batch and not to your own spec.
> The majority had crazy options for carbon engine bay and speed-limit increase that probably no one not wearing a straight-jacket would choose.
> 
> None of the launch spec cars are appealing to me personally with the colour and spec combinations available, which is greatly disappointing as for the right spec I have cash waiting.
> 
> Still only rumour and hearsay about if and when you can actually order a factory car, with talk of supply problems, staff problems, engine problems, coolant problems, resource problems, but zero facts.
Click to expand...

Wow,
That is really disappointing PP, what are Audi Doing ?, sounds like they are loosing the plot, what a shame to hear that. Would have certainly been interested in one myself, but not battling away through all that.


----------



## leopard

Too true, £63.5K's worth of disappointment


----------



## ZephyR2

Hoggy said:


> Hi, As you can see I have deleted some of the posts, PLEASE keep this topic on track & refrain from the personal comments.
> Hoggy.


Ha ! Well that should shorten this thread considerably. :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

tt3600 said:


> The alcantara dash takes the interior to another level IMHO.


All looks a bit OTT to me. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## Koimlg

ZephyR2 said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The alcantara dash takes the interior to another level IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All looks a bit OTT to me. Sometimes less is more.
Click to expand...

A bit too furry....


----------



## bainsyboy

That be hideous


----------



## mikef4uk

I like the mix of alcantara/leather/carbon and coloured stitching, the interior of a Cayman GTS with the GTS pack is quite nice without being OTT, I find the fully alcantara in the earlier post with ''TTRS-R'' embrodered everywhere very OTT.
Talking of Cayman, I went to see a GT4 yesterday, the car had 918 spider (carbon) seats, very nice touch, but I would think hopeless on anything but a pure track car, levering your arse out of the seat with your leg over the 6 inch pretty rigid seat bolster would soon wear thin


----------



## psglas

The real question is 'will they ever build any more??' Very bad form from Audi and no one knows what's going on, even the dealers. The wheels all look dreadful but if they drive one they are very fast, very very fast, a step above the iconic RS4 B7 and others.

Time will tell....... you might not be able to buy one in future.

I own one, but won't be drawn into all this nonsense. I thought other audi forums were bad but this one excels....


----------



## TerryCTR

This isn't ASN!

What won't you get drawn into?


----------



## Toshiba

psglas said:


> The real question is 'will they ever build any more??' Very bad form from Audi and no one knows what's going on, even the dealers. The wheels all look dreadful but if they drive one they are very fast, very very fast, a step above the iconic RS4 B7 and others.
> 
> Time will tell....... you might not be able to buy one in future.
> 
> I own one, but won't be drawn into all this nonsense. I thought other audi forums were bad but this one excels....


Yes, they will be for sale soon.
RS4 claim is a few steps too far, that car was a hoot to drive.


----------



## The Pretender

tt3600 said:


> The alcantara dash takes the interior to another level IMHO.


Not my cup of tea. 
Now it's nice but in due time it will not stay that way.
I would prefer leather instead.


----------



## Toshiba

Like it, I've been tempted more than once to do something similar,


----------



## tt3600

Can anyone tell me if l buy the RS with PCP can l then pay it off say a few months later?

Is the finance contribution only available with PCP?


----------



## Ikon66

tt3600 said:


> Can anyone tell me if l buy the RS with PCP can l then pay it off say a few months later?
> 
> Is the finance contribution only available with PCP?


Basically yes, there's a post inc this thread iirc where someone took out a pcp inc dealer contributions and paid it off at end of first month so only incurred 1 months interest


----------



## TerryCTR

I think you have 30 days to cancel with no penalty and get to keep the additional discount/contribution given due to financing.


----------



## tt3600

Ikon66 said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if l buy the RS with PCP can l then pay it off say a few months later?
> 
> Is the finance contribution only available with PCP?
> 
> 
> 
> Basically yes, there's a post inc this thread iirc where someone took out a pcp inc dealer contributions and paid it off at end of first month so only incurred 1 months interest
Click to expand...




TerryCTR said:


> I think you have 30 days to cancel with no penalty and get to keep the additional discount/contribution given due to financing.


Interesting thanks!


----------



## Dash

leopard said:


> Mullherbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simon H said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a pre reg, but new, M4 Comp Pack, with DCT, and £10k change for that money. The MK2 TT RS was £10k too much, when nicely specced, and it looks like the MK3 is heading the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No all wheel drive so traction problems during daily driving, especially because the traction control of the BMW M Cars is horrific... McLaren for example has sich a good one, Porsche and Chevrolet also!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't rely on the traction control of the RS being the Holy Grail as it's been proved to let go in an unpredictable manner before you know it.
> 
> It could be argued at least with RWD you know what's happening at the limit and this is ably demonstrated on the track ...
Click to expand...

Demonstrated on the track, at the limit. Yup, sounds like a real good reason not to have AWD for a daily driver.

I don't think anybody disagrees that the AWD on the TT isn't the last thing in four-wheel drive traction when racing, but I'd hazard that most owners appreciate the AWD when driving on rainy days or trying to get up the hill in a bit of snow.


----------



## Shug750S

Ikon66 said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if l buy the RS with PCP can l then pay it off say a few months later?
> 
> Is the finance contribution only available with PCP?
> 
> 
> 
> Basically yes, there's a post inc this thread iirc where someone took out a pcp inc dealer contributions and paid it off at end of first month so only incurred 1 months interest
Click to expand...

Yep, done this in last three cars bought. Just make the first payment and then call the finance company and settle the finance in full. You only pay interest on a daily basis from the last payment up until the day you settle. Plus the financed sum obviously. Any finance contribution is not linked to early payment so win, win.

Ford and Vauxhall dealers actually highlight the phone number on the agreement for early payment, and help you through the process to get the deposit contribution and tell you that it can be paid off with no issues.


----------



## tt3600

Thanks for this. I've been in contact with my dealer and Audi are apparently not offering finance contributions as yet on the TT RS. I'm wondering if that's because the car is not currently configurable from the site.


----------



## leopard

Dash said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't rely on the traction control of the RS being the Holy Grail as it's been proved to let go in an unpredictable manner before you know it.
> 
> It could be argued at least with RWD you know what's happening at the limit and this is ably demonstrated on the track ...
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrated on the track, at the limit. Yup, sounds like a real good reason not to have AWD for a daily driver.
> 
> I don't think anybody disagrees that the AWD on the TT isn't the last thing in four-wheel drive traction when racing, but I'd hazard that most owners appreciate the AWD when driving on rainy days or trying to get up the hill in a bit of snow.
Click to expand...

Don't be so hasty,

The TT RS is being touted as a performance car with an "amazing" 0-60 and an assortment of sports car credentials,therefore it should be compared as such and if it doesn't cut it on the track versus it's competitors because of it's AWD capabilities hindering it's handling at the limit then that's too bad.

I'll agree that as a daily driver's car the haldex may give you the confidence to push on in adverse weather but it's not the panacea people are making it out to be.


----------



## Dash

I have to disagree, it's entirely horses for courses. The RS may be being touted as a performance car, but tracking is a very specialised hobby, even for those in performance cars.

The requirements of the vehicle have to be viewed in the context of use. And in this situation, the poster wants a daily driver, and I think many quattro owners (Haldex, or otherwise) would agree they prefer AWD over BMWs when the weather turns ugly.

I'm not sure what panacea you're referring to. Does it give the car a pretty fantastic 0-60? Check. Does it allow the vehicle to perform better (or even, at all) when the weather is bad: Check. I'm not sure I've seen anybody expecting much more from it in the context of daily-driving.


----------



## leopard

Dash said:


> I have to disagree, it's entirely horses for courses. The RS may be being touted as a performance car, but tracking is a very specialised hobby, even for those in performance cars.
> 
> The requirements of the vehicle have to be viewed in the context of use. And in this situation, the poster wants a daily driver, and I think many quattro owners (Haldex, or otherwise) would agree they prefer AWD over BMWs when the weather turns ugly.
> 
> I'm not sure what panacea you're referring to. Does it give the car a pretty fantastic 0-60? Check. Does it allow the vehicle to perform better (or even, at all) when the weather is bad: Check. I'm not sure I've seen anybody expecting much more from it in the context of daily-driving.


I'm failing to see in "this situation" where it specifically says that the poster wants a daily driver...


----------



## Dash

I've quoted once already but sure, I'll do it again:



Mullherbert said:


> 1. No all wheel drive so traction problems during *daily driving*, especially because the traction control of the BMW M Cars is horrific...


----------



## leopard

Dash said:


> I've quoted once already but sure, I'll do it again:
> 
> 
> 
> Mullherbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No all wheel drive so traction problems during *daily driving*, especially because the traction control of the BMW M Cars is horrific...
Click to expand...

Yes you've quoted,however you've misquoted.

There's no poster that has stated they want a daily driver.It is only the opinion of @Mullherbert quoting back to @Simon H in reply to @mikef4uk page 304 who states what you have shown in your quote.

It seems to me your smug interpretation is incorrect...


----------



## bainsyboy

I purchased mine for a daily drive and have no intentions of taking it out on a track day.


----------



## ZephyR2

leopard said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've quoted once already but sure, I'll do it again:
> 
> 
> 
> Mullherbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No all wheel drive so traction problems during *daily driving*, especially because the traction control of the BMW M Cars is horrific...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you've quoted,however you've misquoted.
> 
> There's no poster that has stated they want a daily driver.It is only the opinion of @Mullherbert quoting back to @Simon H in reply to @mikef4uk page 304 who states what you have shown in your quote.
> 
> It seems to me your smug interpretation is incorrect...
Click to expand...

Bloody hell Leopard! I really think you need to get out but more. LOL
Either that or you're a frustrated barrister.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## leopard

It's raining at the moment,precipitation is heavy :wink:


----------



## Dash

leopard said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've quoted once already but sure, I'll do it again:
> 
> 
> 
> Mullherbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No all wheel drive so traction problems during *daily driving*, especially because the traction control of the BMW M Cars is horrific...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you've quoted,however you've misquoted.
> 
> There's no poster that has stated they want a daily driver.It is only the opinion of @Mullherbert quoting back to @Simon H in reply to @mikef4uk page 304 who states what you have shown in your quote.
> 
> It seems to me your smug interpretation is incorrect...
Click to expand...

Not at all, you seem to have misread the thread. Whilst @Simon H has posited a BMW as an alternative to an RS (off the back of @mikef4uk's comment); @Mullherbert has joined in the discussion stating categorically their reasons why the BMW is not a suitable vehicle for daily driving. Being an open discussion, it is perfectly reasonable for somebody to join in and put their thoughts forward.

You have then poo-poo'd @Mullherbert's statement that they would not like a BMW as a daily, due to the assertion that a BMW is better on a track.

And whilst your assertion that the BMW is better on a track, it is a straw man argument when it comes to a daily driver. I'll reiterate, my point "horses for courses".


----------



## leopard

Dash said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you've quoted,however you've misquoted.
> 
> There's no poster that has stated they want a daily driver.It is only the opinion of @Mullherbert quoting back to @Simon H in reply to @mikef4uk page 304 who states what you have shown in your quote.
> 
> It seems to me your smug interpretation is incorrect...
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, you seem to have misread the thread. Whilst @Simon H has posited a BMW as an alternative to an RS (off the back of @mikef4uk's comment); @Mullherbert has joined in the discussion stating categorically their reasons why the BMW is not a suitable vehicle for daily driving. Being an open discussion, it is perfectly reasonable for somebody to join in and put their thoughts forward.
> 
> You have then poo-poo'd @Mullherbert's statement that they would not like a BMW as a daily, due to the assertion that a BMW is better on a track.
> 
> And whilst your assertion that the BMW is better on a track, it is a straw man argument when it comes to a daily driver. I'll reiterate, my point "horses for courses".
Click to expand...

Incongruous reply:

Quote:

*" The requirements of the vehicle have to be viewed in the context of use. And in this situation, the poster wants a daily driver. "*

This was the main thrust of your original argument.To say it's an open discussion is true,but irrelevant in this case.


----------



## Dash

If you like to think so. This conversation is going argumentum ad infinitum and I do not have the time nor the inclination to engage with that.


----------



## Koimlg

Dash said:


> I have to disagree, it's entirely horses for courses. The RS may be being touted as a performance car, but tracking is a very specialised hobby, even for those in performance cars.
> 
> The requirements of the vehicle have to be viewed in the context of use. And in this situation, the poster wants a daily driver, and I think many quattro owners (Haldex, or otherwise) would agree they prefer AWD over BMWs when the weather turns ugly.
> 
> I'm not sure what panacea you're referring to. Does it give the car a pretty fantastic 0-60? Check. Does it allow the vehicle to perform better (or even, at all) when the weather is bad: Check. I'm not sure I've seen anybody expecting much more from it in the context of daily-driving.


You are entirely correct. It is a road car not a race car. The vast majority will never see a track. I have passed many a BMW in the snow and been thankful in my old RS3


----------



## Koimlg

Mullherbert said:


> 1. No all wheel drive so traction problems during *daily driving*, especially because the traction control of the BMW M Cars is horrific...


[/quote]

Yes you've quoted,however you've misquoted.

There's no poster that has stated they want a daily driver.It is only the opinion of @Mullherbert quoting back to @Simon H in reply to @mikef4uk page 304 who states what you have shown in your quote.

It seems to me your smug interpretation is incorrect...[/quote]
Bloody hell Leopard! I really think you need to get out but more. LOL
Either that or you're a frustrated barrister.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.[/quote]

Indeed, this place is supposed to be enjoyable and informative. Soon no one will dare post because of the likely negative response


----------



## Shug750S

tt3600 said:


> Thanks for this. I've been in contact with my dealer and Audi are apparently not offering finance contributions as yet on the TT RS. I'm wondering if that's because the car is not currently configurable from the site.


No reason they should be offering deals when they aren't even making the car. Doubt there will be finance contributions until they need to as initial sales drop off. Assuming they ever make any more..


----------



## Rapture

I want a daily driver.


----------



## daddow

We had snow on our steep bypass, A BMW was marooned and I went by in my TT Quattro as steady as you like, the look on his face was magical.


----------



## Toshiba

BMW has xdrive for those that want AWD...


----------



## Dash

xdrive looks interesting, but it seems to be the preserve of diesels currently. The M240 on the other hand... it doesn't even look terrible.


----------



## mj989

Hi,

how do you like the ABT tuned TT RS-R / 500HP / 570Nm?


----------



## BauhauTTS

I like!!!


----------



## V6RUL

Dash said:


> xdrive looks interesting, but it seems to be the preserve of diesels currently. The M240 on the other hand... it doesn't even look terrible.


Xdrive for the M240 should be arriving 2017..
Steve


----------



## ROBH49

mj989 said:


> Hi,
> 
> how do you like the ABT tuned TT RS-R / 500HP / 570Nm?


There`s no point in showing us this when you can`t even order a factory spec car let alone a tuned ABT car. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

ABT and Khan fight each other for the most ugly conversion i the market.. 
This one isn't that bad i will admit, but still not my thing.


----------



## leopard

ROBH49 said:


> mj989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> how do you like the ABT tuned TT RS-R / 500HP / 570Nm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There`s no point in showing us this when you can`t even order a factory spec car let alone a tuned ABT car. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

This much is true,

It does look like it means business but I'm guessing with the different wheels,exhaust,tune and other embellishments that you're probably looking at the thick end of £80K if you started off with a Cat D specced car 

Edit:
500bhp is a nice round figure though


----------



## Toshiba

Just start with the TTS, you have the exhaust, paint or new valance £250, sticky plastic for the roof £150, paint mirror £150, new bumper £600.. Wheels look like M3 of old..


----------



## ROBH49

I would like to know the 0 - 62 time of that ABT car if the box standard car can do it in 3.7 sec. Might be close to a GTR (NOT) :lol: :lol:


----------



## -JLT-

The Pretender said:


>


badass TT-RS! what's the spec on drop and tire sizes?


----------



## leopard

ROBH49 said:


> I would like to know the 0 - 62 time of that ABT car if the box standard car can do it in 3.7 sec. Might be close to a GTR (NOT) :lol: :lol:


http://www.tuningblog.eu

Name: Audi TT RS-R
Base: Audi TT RS
Performance increase from 400 hp to over 500 hp
0-100-km / h in under 3.5 seconds
Topspeed over 300km / h
Carbon attachments
Various in-house 20-inch alloy rims
New stabilizers
Lowering (ABT sports springs)
Darkened / tinted windows
Possibly a performance increase - (chiptuning, tuning box, compressor or turbo conversion, NOS etc. - more detailed information is not available)
ABT Sport exhaust system (for further information, please do not hesitate to contact us)


----------



## ROBH49

leopard said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know the 0 - 62 time of that ABT car if the box standard car can do it in 3.7 sec. Might be close to a GTR (NOT) :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tuningblog.eu
> 
> Name: Audi TT RS-R
> Base: Audi TT RS
> Performance increase from 400 hp to over 500 hp
> 0-100-km / h in under 3.5 seconds
> Topspeed over 300km / h
> Carbon attachments
> Various in-house 20-inch alloy rims
> New stabilizers
> Lowering (ABT sports springs)
> Darkened / tinted windows
> Possibly a performance increase - (chiptuning, tuning box, compressor or turbo conversion, NOS etc. - more detailed information is not available)
> ABT Sport exhaust system (for further information, please do not hesitate to contact us)
Click to expand...

So the extra 100hp has only shaved 2 tenth of second off. Well for that kind of money my other word would be off as well. :lol:


----------



## tt3600

I'm being told August by the dealer now instead of June or possibly earlier that was hinted when l queried last week.

Honestly if the Cayman had a digital dash as good as the TT and a 6 cylinder engine i'd of ordered the Porsche.


----------



## Koimlg

-JLT- said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badass TT-RS! what's the spec on drop and tire sizes?
Click to expand...

looks like standard 20 inch wheels and tyres just painted black


----------



## Koimlg

Name: Audi TT RS-R
Base: Audi TT RS
Performance increase from 400 hp to over 500 hp
0-100-km / h in under 3.5 seconds
Topspeed over 300km / h
Carbon attachments
Various in-house 20-inch alloy rims
New stabilizers
Lowering (ABT sports springs)
Darkened / tinted windows

Possibly a performance increase - (chiptuning, tuning box, compressor or turbo conversion, NOS etc. - more detailed information is not available)
ABT Sport exhaust system (for further information, please do not hesitate to contact us)[/quote]

So the extra 100hp has only shaved 2 tenth of second off. Well for that kind of money my other word would be off as well. :lol:[/quote]

Standard car has been clocked at under 3.5 secs in some reports. I guess the question is how far under is this one. I expect there are gains elsewhere e.g mid range. Mind you the idea of it being faster freaks me out a bit. It is already mad fast


----------



## Koimlg

tt3600 said:


> I'm being told August by the dealer now instead of June or possibly earlier that was hinted when l queried last week.
> 
> Honestly if the Cayman had a digital dash as good as the TT and a 6 cylinder engine i'd of ordered the Porsche.


Me too I have driven both 4 and 6 cylinder versions. Its a great car but the lack of that engine was so disappointing... The TTRS is pretty cool though


----------



## leopard

Koimlg said:


> -JLT- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badass TT-RS! what's the spec on drop and tire sizes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks like standard 20 inch wheels and tyres just painted black
Click to expand...

Nice deducement Koimlg


----------



## Toshiba

That's just too low. Makes the vehicle look like a clown car. 
The ABT one is visually better from that point of view.


----------



## Dash

I'm liking the fat twin exit exhausts, they seem to fit the rear valance better than the stock one. And of course, any wheel is better than stock ones!

That Nardo with the black wheels looks too much it's running steam-train wheels. I just can't get over that.


----------



## Koimlg

Dash said:


> I'm liking the fat twin exit exhausts, they seem to fit the rear valance better than the stock one. And of course, any wheel is better than stock ones!
> 
> That Nardo with the black wheels looks too much it's running steam-train wheels. I just can't get over that.


I know it's not trendy on here, but I love my wheels. Not sure about all black though


----------



## Mcmullen_mark

I like mine as well that makes two of us


----------



## Mcmullen_mark

Car in dealership before I bought it


----------



## bainsyboy

I have the black rs as well with the 20inch wheels...not sure on whether to change the colour of them of them though??
Saying that, they are the easiest alloys I have ever had to clean


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> I have the black rs as well with the 20inch wheels...not sure on whether to change the colour of them of them though??
> Saying that, they are the easiest alloys I have ever had to clean


Silver with the black car looks good. I prefer the black part painted option with mine but I have a catalunya red one with black pack so that works nicely


----------



## Mcmullen_mark

Red and black works black with black wheels and bit to much imo


----------



## bainsyboy

cheers guys. I wasn't keen on the wheels to begin with and had them booked in to be sprayed the same colour as I had on my last rs...which was red... Saying that though the wheels have grown on me and as mentioned they are the easiest set of alloys to clean I have ever had.

Have either of you kept the audi 40 sticker removed, as featured on the car above?


----------



## Mcmullen_mark

When first picked car up it had 40 year anniversary stickers
on was going to remove them but they have grown on me and I hardly notice them now so going to keep them on


----------



## bainsyboy

They've grown on me, now that I have had mine removed lol

Hope you enjoy the car as much as I have been enjoying mine


----------



## datamonkey

Question for those that have owned both Mk1 and Mk2 TTRS (or is that Mk2 & Mk3?) - just wondering if the car feels much lighter than the old one with the new aluminium block etc? I remember some said the first RS felt pretty heavy at the front v's the TTS so just curious if the new one is noticeably less so...


----------



## Koimlg

datamonkey said:


> Question for those that have owned both Mk1 and Mk2 TTRS (or is that Mk2 & Mk3?) - just wondering if the car feels much lighter than the old one with the new aluminium block etc? I remember some said the first RS felt pretty heavy at the front v's the TTS so just curious if the new one is noticeably less so...


Didn't have the previous TT but the new TTRS is light as a feather compared to my previous RS3 (Mk1) which had same engine


----------



## bainsyboy

Tuff one to call for me personally, as I only use mine for day to day driving. Performance of the mk3 ttrs (or knowing as some will pick up on it, the second version of the ttrs is miles apart but saying that there are days when I wished I had kept my mk 1 225


----------



## TerryCTR

Koimlg said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question for those that have owned both Mk1 and Mk2 TTRS (or is that Mk2 & Mk3?) - just wondering if the car feels much lighter than the old one with the new aluminium block etc? I remember some said the first RS felt pretty heavy at the front v's the TTS so just curious if the new one is noticeably less so...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't have the previous TT but the new TTRS is light as a feather compared to my previous RS3 (Mk1) which had same engine
Click to expand...

1640kg (RS3) vs 1515kg


----------



## powerplay

bainsyboy said:


> I have the black rs as well with the 20inch wheels...not sure on whether to change the colour of them of them though??
> Saying that, they are the easiest alloys I have ever had to clean


They cannot be easier than the normal (and much better looking :roll: ) 5-arm rotors which are a doddle 8)


----------



## Toshiba

RS Mk2 was 1475 at launch, where as the Mk3 is 1515kg, so hence the comments about the fatness. (based on DSG)
In comparison the TTS MK2 was 1415, where as the MK3 is now 1385kg (based on DSG). The weight saving i believe they are alluding to is around the engine, the crank case is 18KGs less now it aluminium.

Also later models were heavier - the RS + was around 1540/50 depending on the number you use.
All numbers above are from Audi.

In my humble opinion, the difference is the engine is slightly further back this time around (but still over the front wheels)
It doesn't feel like a bus, but the problem is the lack of feel you get with Audi anyway. It does feel heavier than the S and sline, version if you start to throw it around.


----------



## leopard

59/41 % weight distribution F/R.

It's slightly better than the mk2,but it's not ideal compared to total weight in a 50/50 set up.


----------



## bainsyboy

I've never had those though powerplay. My last rs the fronts were a mare to clean and constantly got stones stuck between the front calipers and wheels. Better wheels out there but as for lowering etc etc... I shall stick with stock


----------



## tt3600

Toshiba said:


> RS Mk2 was 1475 at launch, where as the Mk3 is 1515kg, so hence the comments about the fatness. (based on DSG)


Wrong :roll:

MK2 RS 1475kg vs Mk3 RS 1440kg (35kg lighter).

Both are *unladen weight* with s tronic.


----------



## Toshiba

No not wrong, would you like the link to the Audi doc?
EU have changed the way weights are reported and you have 2 numbers now, excluding and including. :roll:

Keep up.. :lol:


----------



## tt3600

Toshiba said:


> No not wrong,
> EU have changed the way weights are reported and you have 2 numbers now, excluding and including. :roll:
> 
> Keep up.. :lol:


Wrong 

From the MK2 TTRS brochure.










From the MK3 TTRS brochure.










Both brochures have the following:

*Vehicle's unladen weight without driver (calculated in accordance with the current version of Directive (80/1268/EEC)*


----------



## Toshiba

Oppps ! :lol: 
2 numbers.


----------



## powerplay

tt3600 is right, 1440 kerb weight, 1515 includes 75kg for driver (which is utterly nuts btw)

If you are going to compare you can't pick unladen weight of one and the EU nutty weight of the other!

Old TTRS was 1450kg manual, 1475kg s-tronic; new RS comparable weight is 1440kg.

What would be the point in Audi bigging-up the weight savings only say oh, by the way, it's actually heavier. :roll: :lol:


----------



## tt3600

With carbon front brakes you save a further 12kg so a total 47kg lighter than the MK2 TTRS with s-tronic.


----------



## Toshiba

EU changed the rules not me... complain to Brussels.
Older cars are not available with both numbers. Also most of the reports declare driver numbers.

http://www.evo.co.uk/audi/tt-rs
http://www.pistonheads.com/road-tests/a ... view/34931
https://www.pressreader.com/australia/w ... 4731643240


----------



## Koimlg

TerryCTR said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question for those that have owned both Mk1 and Mk2 TTRS (or is that Mk2 & Mk3?) - just wondering if the car feels much lighter than the old one with the new aluminium block etc? I remember some said the first RS felt pretty heavy at the front v's the TTS so just curious if the new one is noticeably less so...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't have the previous TT but the new TTRS is light as a feather compared to my previous RS3 (Mk1) which had same engine
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

1640kg (RS3) vs 1515kg[/quote

I mean at the front. My RS3 with the original engine was much harder to turn into corners. The TTRS is far far lighter at the front


----------



## daddow

powerplay said:


> tt3600 is right, 1440 kerb weight, 1515 includes 75kg for driver (which is utterly nuts btw)
> 
> If you are going to compare you can't pick unladen weight of one and the EU nutty weight of the other!
> 
> Old TTRS was 1450kg manual, 1475kg s-tronic; new RS comparable weight is 1440kg.
> 
> What would be the point in Audi bigging-up the weight savings only say oh, by the way, it's actually heavier. :roll: :lol:


The average driver is less than 12 stone!, so thats why my tires don't last no more Walkers Crisps for me then :?


----------



## Shug750S

daddow said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 is right, 1440 kerb weight, 1515 includes 75kg for driver (which is utterly nuts btw)
> 
> If you are going to compare you can't pick unladen weight of one and the EU nutty weight of the other!
> 
> Old TTRS was 1450kg manual, 1475kg s-tronic; new RS comparable weight is 1440kg.
> 
> What would be the point in Audi bigging-up the weight savings only say oh, by the way, it's actually heavier. :roll: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> The average driver is less than 12 stone!, so thats why my tires don't last no more Walkers Crisps for me then :?
Click to expand...

Looks like the old myth about hairdressers and TTs is right then. If only a few burly blokes drove TTs...


----------



## bainsyboy

But surely if big burly men started driving tt's then the 0-60 speed would be slower and I wouldn't be able to tell my friends that my hairdressers car, even according to the experts on the tt forum, with an engine that could blow up at any minute and dodgy air con gas wouldn't be able to do 0-60 in 3.5 girly seconds or whatever it is o.. They would laugh there testicles off if I gave then a 0-60 time of over 4 seconds..... I am currently happy with the current 0-60 speed and my hairdresser equipment is safe and sound under the cargo net (the only option I wouldn't have chosen if I could have chosen my additional extras in my low spec audi rs)


----------



## bainsyboy

PS.. I have received a Ipsos survey today regarding my recent purchase... Do I mention the dodgy engine and air con gas?


----------



## ZephyR2

bainsyboy said:


> PS.. I have received a Ipsos survey today regarding my recent purchase... Do I mention the dodgy engine and air con gas?


I think you should mention your concerns about the dodgy engine after all reading the expert opinion about it on this forum and about the hazardous air con gas that you have in your car, you know, the same stuff that everyone else on this forum has in theirs. :lol:


----------



## john.dixon63

I'm 17 stone so measure 0-60 on a calendar.


----------



## bainsyboy

Cracking replies lol


----------



## brittan

bainsyboy said:


> PS.. I have received a Ipsos survey today regarding my recent purchase... Do I mention the dodgy engine and air con gas?


I got the survey too - I'm going to start with a moan about the on-line build tracker thing not working properly. :roll:


----------



## bainsyboy

You've lost me?

I have given up on the mmi app.. It tells me where the car is parked.. But it says that it's parked at home when I'm actually at work and the car is parked outside. 
Also why have Napster when nigh I everyone uses Spotify or Amazon? 
I purchased a sim card from plusnet as they were doing a deal, 1gb of data for £5 a month but may cancel that as I do not use the data services in the car. Only benefit I can see is for the Sat Nav but they have made that hard to work out... Does the sat nav show up traffic jams etc on the Sat nav screen or do I have to go in to connect and then get traffic delays for the whole world (not my journey) as I haven't managed to suss that out. I used to use Co pilot with live traffic updates, if I put a route in, CO pilot would tell me that there were traffic jams on my route and would I like to use an alternative route, the audi sat nav doesn't seem to do that. Any ideas or have I just been lucky, although did sit in a jam the other week that the audi sat nav did not warn me about


----------



## brittan

bainsyboy said:


> You've lost me?


I was following your 'not really serious' comment about the dodgy engine and air con gas but with a reference to the inaccurate Audi build tracker mentioned every other post by the guys who are waiting for their cars to be delivered.


----------



## bainsyboy

Got you.. I'm still none the wiser with the mmi connect though... Saying that though I have just removed all the dust caps from the wheels and am going to drive down to the dump, as they have a weigh bridge, to see how much weight the car has lost and also see if it has made any difference to the top speed


----------



## EvilTed

bainsyboy said:


> You've lost me?
> 
> I have given up on the mmi app.. It tells me where the car is parked.. But it says that it's parked at home when I'm actually at work and the car is parked outside.
> Also why have Napster when nigh I everyone uses Spotify or Amazon?
> I purchased a sim card from plusnet as they were doing a deal, 1gb of data for £5 a month but may cancel that as I do not use the data services in the car. Only benefit I can see is for the Sat Nav but they have made that hard to work out... Does the sat nav show up traffic jams etc on the Sat nav screen or do I have to go in to connect and then get traffic delays for the whole world (not my journey) as I haven't managed to suss that out. I used to use Co pilot with live traffic updates, if I put a route in, CO pilot would tell me that there were traffic jams on my route and would I like to use an alternative route, the audi sat nav doesn't seem to do that. Any ideas or have I just been lucky, although did sit in a jam the other week that the audi sat nav did not warn me about


The Google traffic is superb. I use it every day and it has never steered me wrong. Even on the day that it took me on a 28 mile journey to work (normally 13 miles) it turns out there was a huge accident on the ring round of Oxford which had people sitting in it for hours.

I have my Sat Nav preferences set to use Google maps for navigation, not sure if this has to be on to get you your traffic info but would be worth a try.
Other than that I do absolutely nothing other than put in a destination and then it gives me routes with traffic delays shown.


----------



## bainsyboy

Many thanks. I will have to have a proper look and see if I can work it out


----------



## ZephyR2

bainsyboy said:


> Got you.. I'm still none the wiser with the mmi connect though... Saying that though I have just removed all the dust caps from the wheels and am going to drive down to the dump, as they have a weigh bridge, to see how much weight the car has lost and also see if it has made any difference to the top speed


Let some air out of your tyres, that will lose some weight too.


----------



## Shug750S

Polish the car every day, will make it less wind resistant.

Or only ever put 5 litres of fuel in to reduce weight. Only downside is having to stop at every petrol station to put another 5 litres in.


----------



## leopard

john.dixon63 said:


> I'm 17 stone so measure 0-60 on a calendar.


 :lol:

Big hairdressers ruin the corporate image don't you know


----------



## bainsyboy

Many thanks for the tips and advice... I shall try them all out and report back.... Does anybody have an idea on how easy it is to remove the engine as I have tried WAKS tt website but it doesn't show how to remove the engine.. I were thinking that if I removed the engine
1 I would remove the risk of it blowing up whilst driving 
2 it would reduce the weight of the car considerably 
3 it should improve top end speed

If that fails though I may give it to one of the chipping companies and let them tinker with it... I am definitely after one of them switches that featured in one of the videos though, where the car lowers and raises by simply switching a switch, because at the moment the only way I can get the car to lower and raise, is to get the wife to sit on the roof


----------



## leopard

bainsyboy said:


> Many thanks for the tips and advice... I shall try them all out and report back.... Does anybody have an idea on how easy it is to remove the engine as I have tried WAKS tt website but it doesn't show how to remove the engine.. I were thinking that if I removed the engine
> 1 I would remove the risk of it blowing up whilst driving
> 2 it would reduce the weight of the car considerably
> 3 it should improve top end speed
> 
> If that fails though I may give it to one of the chipping companies and let them tinker with it... I am definitely after one of them switches that featured in one of the videos though, where the car lowers and raises by simply switching a switch, because at the moment the only way I can get the car to lower and raise, is to get the wife to sit on the roof


Nurse,Nurse ! he's got out of bed again :lol:


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> PS.. I have received a Ipsos survey today regarding my recent purchase... Do I mention the dodgy engine and air con gas?


Don't forget the ugly wheels which must be causing you some additional stress


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> You've lost me?
> 
> I have given up on the mmi app.. It tells me where the car is parked.. But it says that it's parked at home when I'm actually at work and the car is parked outside.
> Also why have Napster when nigh I everyone uses Spotify or Amazon?
> I purchased a sim card from plusnet as they were doing a deal, 1gb of data for £5 a month but may cancel that as I do not use the data services in the car. Only benefit I can see is for the Sat Nav but they have made that hard to work out... Does the sat nav show up traffic jams etc on the Sat nav screen or do I have to go in to connect and then get traffic delays for the whole world (not my journey) as I haven't managed to suss that out. I used to use Co pilot with live traffic updates, if I put a route in, CO pilot would tell me that there were traffic jams on my route and would I like to use an alternative route, the audi sat nav doesn't seem to do that. Any ideas or have I just been lucky, although did sit in a jam the other week that the audi sat nav did not warn me about


Have to think about that but I can say that having data gives you fantastic google maps display which is cool


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> Got you.. I'm still none the wiser with the mmi connect though... Saying that though I have just removed all the dust caps from the wheels and am going to drive down to the dump, as they have a weigh bridge, to see how much weight the car has lost and also see if it has made any difference to the top speed


Very sensible...


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> Many thanks for the tips and advice... I shall try them all out and report back.... Does anybody have an idea on how easy it is to remove the engine as I have tried WAKS tt website but it doesn't show how to remove the engine.. I were thinking that if I removed the engine
> 1 I would remove the risk of it blowing up whilst driving
> 2 it would reduce the weight of the car considerably
> 3 it should improve top end speed
> 
> If that fails though I may give it to one of the chipping companies and let them tinker with it... I am definitely after one of them switches that featured in one of the videos though, where the car lowers and raises by simply switching a switch, because at the moment the only way I can get the car to lower and raise, is to get the wife to sit on the roof


Thank the Lord for some flippin humour on here!...


----------



## bainsyboy

I forgot about the ugly wheels

Will have to have another look at the sat nav as I have never managed to get Google Earth up on it, so doubt that it is checking for traffic updates either


----------



## powerplay

Mobile phones are not the only thing to be targeted by motoring offences crackdown this week.

If you get stopped and you have "those" wheels it's a fine and an automatic 3 points.


----------



## datamonkey

powerplay said:


> Mobile phones are not the only thing to be targeted by motoring offences crackdown this week.
> 
> If you get stopped and you have "those" wheels it's a fine and an automatic 3 points.


Not what I heard.

It's 3 points per wheel...


----------



## bainsyboy

I best stop washing them then


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> I forgot about the ugly wheels
> 
> Will have to have another look at the sat nav as I have never managed to get Google Earth up on it, so doubt that it is checking for traffic updates either


As soon as you have a data sim in the car google earth appears so long as you have registered with Audi connect


----------



## Koimlg

powerplay said:


> Mobile phones are not the only thing to be targeted by motoring offences crackdown this week.
> 
> If you get stopped and you have "those" wheels it's a fine and an automatic 3 points.


you are just jealous of our lovely wheels


----------



## datamonkey

Koimlg said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mobile phones are not the only thing to be targeted by motoring offences crackdown this week.
> 
> If you get stopped and you have "those" wheels it's a fine and an automatic 3 points.
> 
> 
> 
> you are just jealous of our lovely wheels
Click to expand...

I admit I am jealous! (Of the car, not the wheels  )


----------



## Koimlg

datamonkey said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mobile phones are not the only thing to be targeted by motoring offences crackdown this week.
> 
> If you get stopped and you have "those" wheels it's a fine and an automatic 3 points.
> 
> 
> 
> you are just jealous of our lovely wheels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit I am jealous! (Of the car, not the wheels  )
Click to expand...

Well can't please everyone all of the time. Everything is a matter of taste 8)


----------



## Toshiba

Why try to pls others.. Carpe Diem.


----------



## bainsyboy

I like the wheels so much that I may sell the car and keep the wheels :roll:

Serious not though, regarding the Ipos loyalty survey that I have been sent, has anyone else had one of these as when I tried doing the survey on line the web address does not work?


----------



## Jannerman

bainsyboy said:


> regarding the Ipos loyalty survey that I have been sent, has anyone else had one of these as when I tried doing the survey on line the web address does not work?


I was able to do it on line for my TT easily enough (the paper form looked like a right PITA though).


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> I like the wheels so much that I may sell the car and keep the wheels :roll:
> 
> Serious not though, regarding the Ipos loyalty survey that I have been sent, has anyone else had one of these as when I tried doing the survey on line the web address does not work?


Hi, No I haven't had one. I also haven't had the breakdown Assistance info either. Have you? I think it is AA provided at present (was RAC). Given with all new Audis and listed in the brochure
Ta


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> I like the wheels so much that I may sell the car and keep the wheels :roll:
> 
> For all you non believers here's a reminder of how lovely the wheels look! Lovely black and silver round things with rubbery bits
> 
> Actually car looks even better now as it has been detailed with some crystal serum thingy....


----------



## TerryCTR

Certainly better wheels out there but they are growIng on me and the red/black mirrors etc work well


----------



## bainsyboy

Jannerman I will have to have another go, as I may have typed the address in wrong..the paper version looks a hassle...gord knows why they are sendinf it out though asking about rust etc.

Koimlg...I have the all silver alloy wheels which knowing my driving skills is good, as dare say will scuff them sooner or later.
Regarding break down, I just thought that you called the number when broke down, you know, when the award winning engine has blown up and the air con gas has caught light


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> Jannerman I will have to have another go, as I may have typed the address in wrong..the paper version looks a hassle...gord knows why they are sendinf it out though asking about rust etc.
> 
> Koimlg...I have the all silver alloy wheels which knowing my driving skills is good, as dare say will scuff them sooner or later.
> Regarding break down, I just thought that you called the number when broke down, you know, when the award winning engine has blown up and the air con gas has caught light


Apparently you should get something sent through to at least tell you what number to call. My partner bought an S3 a few years back and got a plastic AA card with a welcome to Audi pack

Has anyone got specific breakdown cover sent through?


----------



## Koimlg

TerryCTR said:


> Certainly better wheels out there but they are growIng on me and the red/black mirrors etc work well


Waiting for availability of carbon spoiler to match mirrors as also has carbon interior. Will buy when available. Also have consider wrapping the roof but quality must be top notch. Any thoughts?


----------



## TerryCTR

I'm not so sure on that, it may take it to ott level, I would go for the spoiler and stop there.

For me carbon roofs work best with black or white cars


----------



## brittan

Koimlg said:


> Apparently you should get something sent through to at least tell you what number to call. My partner bought an S3 a few years back and got a plastic AA card with a welcome to Audi pack
> 
> Has anyone got specific breakdown cover sent through?


Yes, I've got it and it came through very quickly after picking up the car.
You should get an A5 size booklet, red cover with TTRS on it with "Hello (your first name).
That contains details of the AA Roadside Assistance and the card with your car's registration number on it.


----------



## Koimlg

TerryCTR said:


> I'm not so sure on that, it may take it to ott level, I would go for the spoiler and stop there.
> 
> For me carbon roofs work best with black or white cars


You may be right definitely not committed to that only to the spoiler


----------



## brittan

On the survey I've put down that the choice of wheels is wonderful and that they should remain unique to the RS.


----------



## Koimlg

brittan said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you should get something sent through to at least tell you what number to call. My partner bought an S3 a few years back and got a plastic AA card with a welcome to Audi pack
> 
> Has anyone got specific breakdown cover sent through?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've got it and it came through very quickly after picking up the car.
> You should get an A5 size booklet, red cover with TTRS on it with "Hello (your first name).
> That contains details of the AA Roadside Assistance and the card with your car's registration number on it.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. I will chase the dealer as didnt arrive


----------



## Mcmullen_mark

Car looks great wheels look great easy to clean as I can testify after spending over 3 hours cleaning the car blacks a killer


----------



## bainsyboy

Yes, just had a look in the owner folder (black thingy) aa card on third page in


----------



## ross_t_boss

I stopped into Audi Swindon today (parts for my RS2, all NLA FFS). Having recently seen a mk3 TTRS out front and thought it looks rather nice I asked the fella about it, having noticed it was 'gone'. Turns out they moved it to the car park, as there likely won't be any more for order till 2018 if it all, in his words. So no point in advertising it.

It was a 'vert so not of interest to me but I was quite surprised to hear that Audi plan to shift the remaining TTRS stock as approved used on the usual 10-11% APR at RRP or close to it. For an ex-dem '16 I'd have thought they might want to discount to clear the stock but no such motivation it seems... I guess they figure the lack of supply should mean folks will fork out for them!

I'm interest to know if anyone has managed to get a bit of wiggle room out of Audi on one of these cars? Having not read the 300 pages on this thread, is the above story pretty consistent? I was given the 'had to register by Dec 31st or deport the cars due to AC refrigerant' spiel.

My interest was in a Coupe, a little intrigued/itch to scratch, was never fond of the mk2 but it's growing on me so perhaps that's the sensible option to look into! I've had a run of estates and suddenly I feel bored by the idea, early mid life crisis perhaps :?


----------



## TerryCTR

Some members managed reasonable discount before they became pre-reg but pretty much they are all sitting overpriced and many with poor/strange spec.


----------



## powerplay

That's interesting to hear in a disappointing way - but only adds to my expectations that there's no way I'm moving to a mk3 if that turns out to be true. Probably more likely to be the next RS3 now, unless Audi pull the same shit with that!!


----------



## bainsyboy

I managed to get 3k off of mine and the only option that I didn't get that I would have wanted is the top speed increased from 155 to 174... Saying that if I really wanted the car delimited I can get that done for, I think it was £154.


----------



## Mark Pred

TerryCTR said:


> Certainly better wheels out there but they are growIng on me and the red/black mirrors etc work well


Very Marmite it seems. I think most people don't like them, me included. They look like they should be on a tractor and just look ungainly and cartoonish.

When I finally can order a TT RS in the spec I want, I'll not be having those awful things on my car. I would say though, that the standard 19's for the RS look better than the 20's, but even they're not exactly eye candy. The black painted version looks the pick of the three options, but I've not seen a single mk3 RS fitted with those yet? I've noticed that of late, Audi have brought out some really poor wheel designs for several of their cars.

Speaking to the sale manager at Essex Audi last week, he told me that when the order book opens they should be some other wheel options or of course, they'll work some magic to bring the car over with one of the TTS wheel options. But when he couldn't say. He did tell me interest in the RS was very low and it wouldn't surprise him if it was late 2017 before you can order :?


----------



## leopard

Mark Pred said:


> Speaking to the sale manager at Essex Audi last week, he told me that when the order book opens they should be some other wheel options or of course, they'll work some magic to bring the car over with one of the TTS wheel options. But when he couldn't say. He did tell me interest in the RS was very low and it wouldn't surprise him if it was late 2017 before you can order :?


It looks to me like the RS could be confined to the History books as time goes by,possibly an expensive lesson in obsolescence if ever there was...


----------



## mikef4uk

Mark Pred said:


> Speaking to the sale manager at Essex Audi last week, he told me that when the order book opens they should be some other wheel options or of course, they'll work some magic to bring the car over with one of the TTS wheel options. But when he couldn't say. *He did tell me interest in the RS was very low *and it wouldn't surprise him if it was late 2017 before you can order :?


And he's surprised! what did he expect :lol: 
This TTRS saga is a bit like teasing a Dog with a bone, you can have it, you cant have it, and on and on and on, perhaps it should be called the ''Audi TTRS-GHD edition''

I wonder just how may sales of the TTRS Audi have lost with all this faffing about?..me for starters


----------



## Koimlg

Mcmullen_mark said:


> Car looks great wheels look great easy to clean as I can testify after spending over 3 hours cleaning the car blacks a killer


Get the paint work detailed by a well respected company. It will look amazing and the shine will be protected including from swirl marks etc. Black looks great but hard to keep that way


----------



## leopard

mikef4uk said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking to the sale manager at Essex Audi last week, he told me that when the order book opens they should be some other wheel options or of course, they'll work some magic to bring the car over with one of the TTS wheel options. But when he couldn't say. *He did tell me interest in the RS was very low *and it wouldn't surprise him if it was late 2017 before you can order :?
> 
> 
> 
> And he's surprised! what did he expect :lol:
> This TTRS saga is a bit like teasing a Dog with a bone, you can have it, you cant have it, and on and on and on, perhaps it should be called the ''Audi TTRS-GHD edition''
> 
> I wonder just how may sales of the TTRS Audi have lost with all this faffing about?..me for starters
Click to expand...

Probably all's well that ends well as it never took off with the motoring press for being too bland and still lauded as being too nose heavy,and a half arsed publicity launch and all the associated rumours translate to poor sales.

They've only got themselves to blame at the end of the day.


----------



## Mcmullen_mark

Hi koimig the reason it takes about 3 hrs to clean my car is because I clean it like a professional. snow foam 2 bucket method wool wash mitts etc wouldn't let anyone else clean it due bad technique not even the dealer


----------



## Koimlg

Mcmullen_mark said:


> Hi koimig the reason it takes about 3 hrs to clean my car is because I clean it like a professional. snow foam 2 bucket method wool wash mitts etc wouldn't let anyone else clean it due bad technique not even the dealer


Yes after having the car detailed we (my partner and I) were given strict instructions too. Yep snow foam 2 buckets bla bla. We even look at the weather before taking the car out to minimise cleaning. May be that's going a bit too far but it is a third car which spends a lot of time in the garage and still hasn't done 1,000 miles. Had a nice run to Oxford and back (few hundreds miles) the other day. It will be out much more in the next few weeks

I really do think some of the people who criticise it should actually try driving one. All the rubbish in the road tests is just that. Always comparing to track cars etc. It is great fun to drive on the road, feels rock stable and stops on a sixpence. It is a massive improvement over my RS3 and that was a car I also loved. Compared to the Mk1 RS3 it is as light as a feather at the front and so easy to drive.

One reason why so many TTRS's are still not yet sold might be (just speculating) the fact that market was flooded with 200 examples at once. This is not a normal situation. Yes people will take an alternative view but you cannot ignore that fact. The roadsters would have struggled the most. Not sure exactly what the split was between roadster and coupe (probably more coupes) but that is a lot of roadsters to land during the winter months. There appear to be around 25-30 cars being advertised. Now even if you add on 20 cars that are hiding somewhere that means they have probably sold about 150 out of 200 in the space of a few months. Now I could be talking rubbish but that is what it looks like to me. Is there another conclusion that I have missed? If correct that is 75% sold since the first ones arrived in November 2016. Unless I am missing something, I would say that is pretty good. Another two appear to have dropped of the Audi listing recently. All your views welcome...minus those who just want to oppose for the hell of opposing as you get a bit boring. Seriously though I would like some thoughts about what I have written as a line for discussion. There were actually two people chasing my car at the time and a white one we looked at also sold the week after. Oh and another Catalunya red one went at Glasgow Audi too same week we bought ours
Cheers


----------



## Alan Sl

Koimlg said:


> Mcmullen_mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi koimig the reason it takes about 3 hrs to clean my car is because I clean it like a professional. snow foam 2 bucket method wool wash mitts etc wouldn't let anyone else clean it due bad technique not even the dealer
> 
> 
> 
> Yes after having the car detailed we (my partner and I) were given strict instructions too. Yep snow foam 2 buckets bla bla. We even look at the weather before taking the car out to minimise cleaning. May be that's going a bit too far but it is a third car which spends a lot of time in the garage and still hasn't done 1,000 miles. Had a nice run to Oxford and back (few hundreds miles) the other day. It will be out much more in the next few weeks
> 
> I really do think some of the people who criticise it should actually try driving one. All the rubbish in the road tests is just that. Always comparing to track cars etc. It is great fun to drive on the road, feels rock stable and stops on a sixpence. It is a massive improvement over my RS3 and that was a car I also loved. Compared to the Mk1 RS3 it is as light as a feather at the front and so easy to drive.
> 
> One reason why so many TTRS's are still not yet sold might be (just speculating) the fact that market was flooded with 200 examples at once. This is not a normal situation. Yes people will take an alternative view but you cannot ignore that fact. The roadsters would have struggled the most. Not sure exactly what the split was between roadster and coupe (probably more coupes) but that is a lot of roadsters to land during the winter months. There appear to be around 25-30 cars being advertised. Now even if you add on 20 cars that are hiding somewhere that means they have probably sold about 150 out of 200 in the space of a few months. Now I could be talking rubbish but that is what it looks like to me. Is there another conclusion that I have missed? If correct that is 75% sold since the first ones arrived in November 2016. Unless I am missing something, I would say that is pretty good. Another two appear to have dropped of the Audi listing recently. All your views welcome...minus those who just want to oppose for the hell of opposing as you get a bit boring. Seriously though I would like some thoughts about what I have written as a line for discussion. There were actually two people chasing my car at the time and a white one we looked at also sold the week after. Oh and another Catalunya red one went at Glasgow Audi too same week we bought ours
> Cheers
Click to expand...

 I have never driven a RS Roadster but saw a white one at my local dealer and it looked stunning. I also saw a massively spec'd coupe in Austria which also looked stunning. Each to their own but I would never drive a £60k motor on a track day. That's just not my thing. The handling is obviously important but on our roads I could never drive it to it's limit even if I wanted to.


----------



## Koimlg

Alan Sl said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mcmullen_mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi koimig the reason it takes about 3 hrs to clean my car is because I clean it like a professional. snow foam 2 bucket method wool wash mitts etc wouldn't let anyone else clean it due bad technique not even the dealer
> 
> 
> 
> Yes after having the car detailed we (my partner and I) were given strict instructions too. Yep snow foam 2 buckets bla bla. We even look at the weather before taking the car out to minimise cleaning. May be that's going a bit too far but it is a third car which spends a lot of time in the garage and still hasn't done 1,000 miles. Had a nice run to Oxford and back (few hundreds miles) the other day. It will be out much more in the next few weeks
> 
> I really do think some of the people who criticise it should actually try driving one. All the rubbish in the road tests is just that. Always comparing to track cars etc. It is great fun to drive on the road, feels rock stable and stops on a sixpence. It is a massive improvement over my RS3 and that was a car I also loved. Compared to the Mk1 RS3 it is as light as a feather at the front and so easy to drive.
> 
> One reason why so many TTRS's are still not yet sold might be (just speculating) the fact that market was flooded with 200 examples at once. This is not a normal situation. Yes people will take an alternative view but you cannot ignore that fact. The roadsters would have struggled the most. Not sure exactly what the split was between roadster and coupe (probably more coupes) but that is a lot of roadsters to land during the winter months. There appear to be around 25-30 cars being advertised. Now even if you add on 20 cars that are hiding somewhere that means they have probably sold about 150 out of 200 in the space of a few months. Now I could be talking rubbish but that is what it looks like to me. Is there another conclusion that I have missed? If correct that is 75% sold since the first ones arrived in November 2016. Unless I am missing something, I would say that is pretty good. Another two appear to have dropped of the Audi listing recently. All your views welcome...minus those who just want to oppose for the hell of opposing as you get a bit boring. Seriously though I would like some thoughts about what I have written as a line for discussion. There were actually two people chasing my car at the time and a white one we looked at also sold the week after. Oh and another Catalunya red one went at Glasgow Audi too same week we bought ours
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never driven a RS Roadster but saw a white one at my local dealer and it looked stunning. I also saw a massively spec'd coupe in Austria which also looked stunning. Each to their own but I would never drive a £60k motor on a track day. That's just not my thing. The handling is obviously important but on our roads I could never drive it to it's limit even if I wanted to.
Click to expand...

Same here I wouldn't have the driving skills and most of the time it would be too dangerous or illegal anyway. I am going on a track instruction day from Audi soon though, but that is just for fun and to gain a little useful knowledge. Not my car though !


----------



## datamonkey

Looks like Audi are using the same wheel designers for the new RS5...

Can't say I really like the car design too much v's the outgoing model.


----------



## ROBH49

datamonkey said:


> Looks like Audi are using the same wheel designers for the new RS5...
> 
> Can't say I really like the car design too much v's the outgoing model.


You will probably be able to spec and factory order one of those before a TTRS I`m sure. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dash

datamonkey said:


> Looks like Audi are using the same wheel designers for the new RS5...
> 
> Can't say I really like the car design too much v's the outgoing model.


Outgoing version for comparison:


----------



## leopard

Koimlg said:


> I really do think some of the people who criticise it should actually try driving one. All the rubbish in the road tests is just that.


I believe the "Morris Marina owners club" are of the same opinion of their cars.They are also at odds with press opinion :lol:



Koimlg said:


> One reason why so many TTRS's are still not yet sold might be (just speculating) the fact that market was flooded with 200 examples at once. This is not a normal situation. Yes people will take an alternative view but you cannot ignore that fact.
> Cheers


200 models is hardly flooding the market.It's next to nothing in reality.Any car worth its salt would have been fully sold out.The latest example being the Renault Alpine A110 having already sold all of its premier 1,955 models before its even had a chance to hit the showroom is testament to this.A relative comparison in style and price too...


----------



## pcbbc

leopard said:


> 200 models is hardly flooding the market.


Well, we can compare against MK2 TTRS lifetime UK sales...
TT RS PLUS TFSI QUATTRO 45
TT RS PLUS TFSI QUATTRO S-A 144
TT RS QUATTRO TFSI 512
TT RS TFSI QUATTRO AUTO 228
*TOTAL 929*

So about 20% of anticipated market -assuming sales are roughly equal?


----------



## Real Thing

pcbbc said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 200 models is hardly flooding the market.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we can compare against MK2 TTRS lifetime UK sales...
> TT RS PLUS TFSI QUATTRO 45
> TT RS PLUS TFSI QUATTRO S-A 144
> TT RS QUATTRO TFSI 512
> TT RS TFSI QUATTRO AUTO 228
> *TOTAL 929*
> 
> So about 20% of anticipated market -assuming sales are roughly equal?
Click to expand...

And as that's over a 4-5 Year Period 200 Cars is Probably Audi's Full Year Quota so think there'll be quite happy with registering 200 in less than 3 Months


----------



## leopard

Real Thing said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 200 models is hardly flooding the market.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we can compare against MK2 TTRS lifetime UK sales...
> TT RS PLUS TFSI QUATTRO 45
> TT RS PLUS TFSI QUATTRO S-A 144
> TT RS QUATTRO TFSI 512
> TT RS TFSI QUATTRO AUTO 228
> *TOTAL 929*
> 
> So about 20% of anticipated market -assuming sales are roughly equal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And as that's over a 4-5 Year Period 200 Cars is Probably Audi's Full Year Quota so think there'll be quite happy with registering 200 in less than 3 Months
Click to expand...

There's a difference between registering and sold.They're hardly sold out either as evidenced on Auto trader,AUC and Piston Heads to name three...

The example I gave earlier of 1,955 Alpine A110's sold before even getting to the showroom is in stark contrast to that of ~ 150 units offered by Audi.

The truth is that the RS is just not that popular and the figures back this up.


----------



## Toshiba

What quota? 
RS is a line car, or trim model. Every single TT ordered could be an RS version and it wouldn't be an issue. (assuming you could order one and the technical issues had been fixed)

As for "comments in press", many of us have driven them :lol:


----------



## Koimlg

leopard said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really do think some of the people who criticise it should actually try driving one. All the rubbish in the road tests is just that.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the "Morris Marina owners club" are of the same opinion of their cars.They are also at odds with press opinion :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> One reason why so many TTRS's are still not yet sold might be (just speculating) the fact that market was flooded with 200 examples at once. This is not a normal situation. Yes people will take an alternative view but you cannot ignore that fact.
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 200 models is hardly flooding the market.It's next to nothing in reality.Any car worth its salt would have been fully sold out.The latest example being the Renault Alpine A110 having already sold all of its premier 1,955 models before its even had a chance to hit the showroom is testament to this.A relative comparison in style and price too...
Click to expand...

Yeah funny hah ha about the marina pointless comment. On the other more sensible remark I would say that I would disagree that 200 cars of that niche type isn't flooding the market. I doubt that baseline sales of any of the RS models is that high. Probably in the hundreds per year rather than thousands and that is progressive throughout the year

The alpine comparison I feel is not helpful. It's like comparing chalk and cheese. Different car entirely, different market, different buyers. The only comparison you can make in my opinion is against typical RS sales

Youe might as well compare it to the Porsche GT4 cayman that was sold out too but is it a relevant comparison?


----------



## bainsyboy

And still my engine is going strong :roll:


----------



## Koimlg

Toshiba said:


> What quota?
> RS is a line car, or trim model. Every single TT ordered could be an RS version and it wouldn't be an issue. (assuming you could order one and the technical issues had been fixed)
> 
> As for "comments in press", many of us have driven them :lol:


Comments from people that have actually driven one are always relevant. The press do not often consider the day to day driver. What each person wants from a car can be a personal thing and it is rarely if ever to pop to Brands Hatch every weekend and thrash it round a track. In my opinion and I accept it is my opinion only, the TTRS is a great day to day car.

Not sure what you meant by the quota question.... :?


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> And still my engine is going strong :roll:


But impending implosion may be just around the corner. If the toxic gas from the air con doesn't get you first... or the fugly wheels don't just fall off. Frankly anything could happen. It's scary...


----------



## bainsyboy

Koimlg said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still my engine is going strong :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> But impending implosion may be just around the corner. If the toxic gas from the air con doesn't get you first... or the fugly wheels don't just fall off. Frankly anything could happen. It's scary...
Click to expand...

Tell me about it...I count my blessings every time I press the button to switch the car off and hear the heart beat sound that the car is still working...bit peed off though as I have some light scratches where I get out of the car in the garage but hopefully will polish out


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still my engine is going strong :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> But impending implosion may be just around the corner. If the toxic gas from the air con doesn't get you first... or the fugly wheels don't just fall off. Frankly anything could happen. It's scary...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it...I count my blessings every time I press the button to switch the car off and hear the heart beat sound that the car is still working...bit peed off though as I have some light scratches where I get out of the car in the garage but hopefully will polish out
Click to expand...

Need a carpet nailed to the wall. Works a treat


----------



## Toshiba

Koimlg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> What quota?
> RS is a line car, or trim model. Every single TT ordered could be an RS version and it wouldn't be an issue. (assuming you could order one and the technical issues had been fixed)
> 
> As for "comments in press", many of us have driven them :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Comments from people that have actually driven one are always relevant. The press do not often consider the day to day driver. What each person wants from a car can be a personal thing and it is rarely if ever to pop to Brands Hatch every weekend and thrash it round a track. In my opinion and I accept it is my opinion only, the TTRS is a great day to day car.
> 
> Not sure what you meant by the quota question.... :?
Click to expand...

"And as that's over a 4-5 Year Period 200 Cars is Probably Audi's Full Year Quota"

RS3 was previewed at Geneva this week, so it's just a matter of time regardless of what the doomsayers say around the RS not coming back or the dealers trying to move the 2016 cars.


----------



## bainsyboy

Koimig...It's where my backside has rubbed against the car getting out...I have foam on the wall which works a treat.

Toshiba, I would hazard a guess that a lot if it, is down to the fact that the group have to pay out a fortune for diesel gate


----------



## Koimlg

Toshiba said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> What quota?
> RS is a line car, or trim model. Every single TT ordered could be an RS version and it wouldn't be an issue. (assuming you could order one and the technical issues had been fixed)
> 
> As for "comments in press", many of us have driven them :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Comments from people that have actually driven one are always relevant. The press do not often consider the day to day driver. What each person wants from a car can be a personal thing and it is rarely if ever to pop to Brands Hatch every weekend and thrash it round a track. In my opinion and I accept it is my opinion only, the TTRS is a great day to day car.
> 
> Not sure what you meant by the quota question.... :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "And as that's over a 4-5 Year Period 200 Cars is Probably Audi's Full Year Quota"
> 
> RS3 was previewed at Geneva this week, so it's just a matter of time regardless of what the doomsayers say around the RS not coming back or the dealers trying to move the 2016 cars.
Click to expand...

Indeed and they are selling if you keep an eye on the audi site where most of the cars are advertised. At the end of the day nobody knows what the situation really is regarding the car launch etc. It is quite interesting though...


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> Koimig...It's where my backside has rubbed against the car getting out...I have foam on the wall which works a treat.
> 
> Toshiba, I would hazard a guess that a lot if it, is down to the fact that the group have to pay out a fortune for diesel gate


Aha! Rear end damage then :lol:


----------



## leopard

Koimlg said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really do think some of the people who criticise it should actually try driving one. All the rubbish in the road tests is just that.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the "Morris Marina owners club" are of the same opinion of their cars.They are also at odds with press opinion :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> One reason why so many TTRS's are still not yet sold might be (just speculating) the fact that market was flooded with 200 examples at once. This is not a normal situation. Yes people will take an alternative view but you cannot ignore that fact.
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 200 models is hardly flooding the market.It's next to nothing in reality.Any car worth its salt would have been fully sold out.The latest example being the Renault Alpine A110 having already sold all of its premier 1,955 models before its even had a chance to hit the showroom is testament to this.A relative comparison in style and price too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The alpine comparison I feel is not helpful. It's like comparing chalk and cheese. Different car entirely, different market, different buyers. The only comparison you can make in my opinion is against typical RS sales
Click to expand...

Same price,so the same market and demographic.It is a different car but not massively so and any comparison to another car would be different either way.
The only constant is that they've both got four wheels.


----------



## Koimlg

This is nice, same D version. Would have gone for this if I didn't have a red one

https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ,2,t_geo,U

Well it's also a roadster of course but nice colour with the black


----------



## leopard

:lol:


----------



## Shug750S

Koimlg said:


> This is nice, same D version. Would have gone for this if I didn't have a red one
> 
> https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ,2,t_geo,U
> 
> Well it's also a roadster of course but nice colour with the black


And only £62.5k!

Jeez


----------



## powerplay

Just had a look through the list of cars. The asking price of every single one seems astronomical considering they are all now officially used with 2-3k mileage. All are poverty spec, not even B&O sound listed on any.

No wonder they aren't selling. If they started with a 4 I'd be there :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

late 3s.


----------



## bainsyboy

You're not looking very well then....as I found one at maidstone audi with B&O for £49k


----------



## bainsyboy

two here 
https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/url ... ,1,t_geo,U


----------



## Koimlg

No wonder they aren't selling. If they started with a 4 I'd be there :lol:[/quote]

Trouble is they are selling and many not bad spec but you have to be above £55k. I would say some are about 3-4k over for used but this is where the market currently is. Anything at around £50k or lower are based spec cars. It is what it is that's what they are priced at and they are slowly selling


----------



## ZephyR2

powerplay said:


> Just had a look through the list of cars. The asking price of every single one seems astronomical considering they are all now officially used with 2-3k mileage. All are poverty spec, not even B&O sound listed on any.


You can't rely on the stated specs in the ad. Dealers don't have a clue sometimes. The two roadsters in the link ...
https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ,2,t_geo,U
.... both show B&O in the pics but no mention in the options list.


----------



## powerplay

ZephyR2 said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a look through the list of cars. The asking price of every single one seems astronomical considering they are all now officially used with 2-3k mileage. All are poverty spec, not even B&O sound listed on any.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't rely on the stated specs in the ad. Dealers don't have a clue sometimes. The two roadsters in the link ...
> https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ,2,t_geo,U
> .... both show B&O in the pics but no mention in the options list.
Click to expand...

Ok fair enough, although I wasn't looking at roadsters at all, they're not an option for me.

I wonder why they bother to show "options" at all then :lol:

I don't sell cars, but if I did, I'd probably want to make sure I knew stuff about them :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2

I think the thing is that the dealers aren't TT fanatics like most of us who know every spec and option. It's just s job to them. 

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Koimlg

powerplay said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a look through the list of cars. The asking price of every single one seems astronomical considering they are all now officially used with 2-3k mileage. All are poverty spec, not even B&O sound listed on any.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't rely on the stated specs in the ad. Dealers don't have a clue sometimes. The two roadsters in the link ...
> https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ,2,t_geo,U
> .... both show B&O in the pics but no mention in the options list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair enough, although I wasn't looking at roadsters at all, they're not an option for me.
> 
> I wonder why they bother to show "options" at all then :lol:
> 
> I don't sell cars, but if I did, I'd probably want to make sure I knew stuff about them :roll:
Click to expand...

I will see if I can dig out the full spec for either B, C (cant remember which one I was sent) and D versions

Bainsyboy has a C version car I think. I have a D. Maybe someone has the other versions then you will know the spec of all the cars available. You can then ask a dealer what the version is or judge it by the price. The version is on the spec list that comes with the car. It says Start up Version '...'


----------



## bainsyboy

I wouldn't have a clue what spec I have got if I were honest... I just looked at the car saw what it had on it and then decided in whether or not I thought that it was a good price, which at 58 it wasn't hence offered then 55 and they agreed. 
I have the cargo net (not sure if I would have choose that BUT pretty certain that it means I get the other little netting pockets, so I may have gone for it) 
The only options that I haven't got that I would possibly have gone for would have been top speed increased, but like the sales rep said, would I really want and need that for public roads? And the only other option would have been rear view camera, but then dare say that would condense up in the winter months so probably would have regretted purchasing it if I could. 
Did ask about of I coukd change the wheels but they have grown on me and as I and others have mentioned, they are really easy to clean and still look like they did when I picked the car up. 
From what I can remember (as additional extras really aren't they bug an issue for me) I have cargo net, b&o sound system, the light package, are the electric seats an extra as I have those and they are a pain if I'm honest when cleaning the car as always knock the switches. 
Lane assist, cruise control which I like. So I personally cannot see why people are saying that the cars that have been sold all have crap spec.. I had the option of about 3 and 4 cars and went with the one that I thought had the options that I wanted or needed. I would have preferred an azura blue but the by the looks of it everyone is going for the azura Blue.

What I have found with owning the car is that I don't stick out like a sore thumb nowadays like I did with my bright red rs, which normally meant that I had people trying to race me. I still get that in this one but then I normally put the car in to sport mode and dynamic and then the car that was up my arse backs off when they hear the exhaust note. Only car that has tried forcing me to race (like schoolboys lol) is a Nissan gtr but I didn't take the bait as I had just filled the car up with petrol so was seeing how much mpg I could get.

Over all J am very happy with the car and just laugh at the comments regarding the engine, the spec and of course the dodgy air con gas... Would I pay over 60k for a convertible as shown on the other page.. Would I hell as like.. Far too overpriced and it even brand new

Ps black is a mare to keep clean so doubt that I would go for black again but would I pay over 50k again for a tt... Yep


----------



## powerplay

Koimlg said:


> I will see if I can dig out the full spec for either B, C (cant remember which one I was sent) and D versions
> 
> Bainsyboy has a C version car I think. I have a D. Maybe someone has the other versions then you will know the spec of all the cars available. You can then ask a dealer what the version is or judge it by the price. The version is on the spec list that comes with the car. It says Start up Version '...'


Thanks that would be useful 8)

I guess most if not all the coupes for sale as used are all A or B, given what I have seen.


----------



## Real Thing

powerplay said:


> Just had a look through the list of cars. The asking price of every single one seems astronomical considering they are all now officially used with 2-3k mileage. All are poverty spec, not even B&O sound listed on any.
> 
> No wonder they aren't selling. If they started with a 4 I'd be there :lol:


Think Audi on there pdf description put Sound Package for UK to describe Cars with B&O fitted they usually have the Electric Seats Folding Mirrors and convenience Key Audi Dealers were trying to price these items Individually but most of us got it priced as the Comfort and Sound Package


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> I wouldn't have a clue what spec I have got if I were honest... I just looked at the car saw what it had on it and then decided in whether or not I thought that it was a good price, which at 58 it wasn't hence offered then 55 and they agreed.
> I have the cargo net (not sure if I would have choose that BUT pretty certain that it means I get the other little netting pockets, so I may have gone for it)
> The only options that I haven't got that I would possibly have gone for would have been top speed increased, but like the sales rep said, would I really want and need that for public roads? And the only other option would have been rear view camera, but then dare say that would condense up in the winter months so probably would have regretted purchasing it if I could.
> Did ask about of I coukd change the wheels but they have grown on me and as I and others have mentioned, they are really easy to clean and still look like they did when I picked the car up.
> From what I can remember (as additional extras really aren't they bug an issue for me) I have cargo net, b&o sound system, the light package, are the electric seats an extra as I have those and they are a pain if I'm honest when cleaning the car as always knock the switches.
> Lane assist, cruise control which I like. So I personally cannot see why people are saying that the cars that have been sold all have crap spec.. I had the option of about 3 and 4 cars and went with the one that I thought had the options that I wanted or needed. I would have preferred an azura blue but the by the looks of it everyone is going for the azura Blue.
> 
> What I have found with owning the car is that I don't stick out like a sore thumb nowadays like I did with my bright red rs, which normally meant that I had people trying to race me. I still get that in this one but then I normally put the car in to sport mode and dynamic and then the car that was up my arse backs off when they hear the exhaust note. Only car that has tried forcing me to race (like schoolboys lol) is a Nissan gtr but I didn't take the bait as I had just filled the car up with petrol so was seeing how much mpg I could get.
> 
> Over all J am very happy with the car and just laugh at the comments regarding the engine, the spec and of course the dodgy air con gas... Would I pay over 60k for a convertible as shown on the other page.. Would I hell as like.. Far too overpriced and it even brand new
> 
> Ps black is a mare to keep clean so doubt that I would go for black again but would I pay over 50k again for a tt... Yep


OK cant have been you then. Someone said they had bought a C version car

Were you the person that bought the East Kent audi car or was that someone else?


----------



## Koimlg

powerplay said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will see if I can dig out the full spec for either B, C (cant remember which one I was sent) and D versions
> 
> Bainsyboy has a C version car I think. I have a D. Maybe someone has the other versions then you will know the spec of all the cars available. You can then ask a dealer what the version is or judge it by the price. The version is on the spec list that comes with the car. It says Start up Version '...'
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks that would be useful 8)
> 
> I guess most if not all the coupes for sale as used are all A or B, given what I have seen.
Click to expand...

Here are D version extras, as obviously easiest for me to find but most of you wont be interested. Nevertheless here it is. I will look for others later

CT1 (20x9J 7-spoke rotor anth black) KA2 (Rear-view camera) NM5 (Engine cover in Gloss carbon) PEF (Design Pack-Catalunya Red) PG3 (Advanced Key) PXC (Audi Matrix LED headlights) QE1 (Storage package) S0C (Introductory volume) VW1 (Privacy glass) YCD (Start-up version D) 0P6 (Sports exhaust system) 3PK (Electric front seats) 5L3 (Ext Black Styling Pack) 5MB (Inlays - Carbon) 6FQ (Door mirrors - Gloass Carbon) 6XK (Door mirror-Elec/fold/heat/dim) 6Y9 (Top speed increase to 174mph) 7K3 (Tyre pressure monitoring syste) 9JD (Smoking pack) 9VS (Bang & Olufsen Sound System) 9ZE (Audi phone box)


----------



## Koimlg

powerplay said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will see if I can dig out the full spec for either B, C (cant remember which one I was sent) and D versions
> 
> Bainsyboy has a C version car I think. I have a D. Maybe someone has the other versions then you will know the spec of all the cars available. You can then ask a dealer what the version is or judge it by the price. The version is on the spec list that comes with the car. It says Start up Version '...'
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks that would be useful 8)
> 
> I guess most if not all the coupes for sale as used are all A or B, given what I have seen.
Click to expand...

Following from the D version spec, I cant find my old emails but here is a C version spec and a link to a B and A version for sale

Version C with prices attached
Daytona Grey Paint £550
20" Rotor Wheels £1295
Advanced Key £455
Storage Package £175
Hold Assist £90
Sports Exhaust £1000
Electric Front Seats £995
Aluminium Styling Pack £800
Folding/Dimming Door Mirrors £300
Top Speed Increase £1600
Tyre Pressure Monitoring £200
Smoking Pack £30
I think some version C cars may not have top speed increase.  Also uncertain if all have sports exhaust otherwise generally as above. Some list as packs and they should do, some as above separate out which costs more

This is a Version B car with badly listed extras
http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... ro/6709208

An over priced version A car
http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... ro/6674453


----------



## ZephyR2

Koimlg said:


> An over priced version A car
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... ro/6674453


So with an A version car you get the Storage pack, electric mirrors ..... and an ashtray.  
And all for just £54,998 with 6k on the clock. 
The other dealer has a Version B car with half the mileage going for £200 less.


----------



## Real Thing

Koimlg said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will see if I can dig out the full spec for either B, C (cant remember which one I was sent) and D versions
> 
> Bainsyboy has a C version car I think. I have a D. Maybe someone has the other versions then you will know the spec of all the cars available. You can then ask a dealer what the version is or judge it by the price. The version is on the spec list that comes with the car. It says Start up Version '...'
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks that would be useful 8)
> 
> I guess most if not all the coupes for sale as used are all A or B, given what I have seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Following from the D version spec, I cant find my old emails but here is a C version spec and a link to a B and A version for sale
> 
> Version C with prices attached
> Daytona Grey Paint £550
> 20" Rotor Wheels £1295
> Advanced Key £455
> Storage Package £175
> Hold Assist £90
> Sports Exhaust £1000
> Electric Front Seats £995
> Aluminium Styling Pack £800
> Folding/Dimming Door Mirrors £300
> Top Speed Increase £1600
> Tyre Pressure Monitoring £200
> Smoking Pack £30
> I think some version C cars may not have top speed increase. Also uncertain if all have sports exhaust otherwise generally as above. Some list as packs and they should do, some as above separate out which costs more
> 
> This is a Version B car with badly listed extras
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... ro/6709208
> 
> An over priced version A car
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... ro/6674453
Click to expand...

I Think the B and C Cars are quite Similar B have No Top Speed Increase but have Privacy Glass and B&O Sound Instead


----------



## Koimlg

ZephyR2 said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> An over priced version A car
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... ro/6674453
> 
> 
> 
> So with an A version car you get the Storage pack, electric mirrors ..... and an ashtray.
> And all for just £54,998 with 6k on the clock.
> The other dealer has a Version B car with half the mileage going for £200 less.
Click to expand...

Thats why I said it was an overpriced Version A car. I reckon that car should be under £50k. Some dealers are lifting the prices and some arent


----------



## Koimlg

Bainsyboy has a C version car I think. I have a D. Maybe someone has the other versions then you will know the spec of all the cars available. You can then ask a dealer what the version is or judge it by the price. The version is on the spec list that comes with the car. It says Start up Version '...'[/quote]

Thanks that would be useful 8)

I guess most if not all the coupes for sale as used are all A or B, given what I have seen.[/quote]

Following from the D version spec, I cant find my old emails but here is a C version spec and a link to a B and A version for sale

Version C with prices attached
Daytona Grey Paint £550
20" Rotor Wheels £1295
Advanced Key £455
Storage Package £175
Hold Assist £90
Sports Exhaust £1000
Electric Front Seats £995
Aluminium Styling Pack £800
Folding/Dimming Door Mirrors £300
Top Speed Increase £1600
Tyre Pressure Monitoring £200
Smoking Pack £30
I think some version C cars may not have top speed increase. Also uncertain if all have sports exhaust otherwise generally as above. Some list as packs and they should do, some as above separate out which costs more

This is a Version B car with badly listed extras
http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... ro/6709208

An over priced version A car
http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... ro/6674453[/quote]

I Think the B and C Cars are quite Similar B have No Top Speed Increase but have Privacy Glass and B&O Sound Instead[/quote]

You may be right but there is about £3k difference in list prices B typically about £55k ish and C typically about £58 ish


----------



## Mark Pred

datamonkey said:


> Looks like Audi are using the same wheel designers for the new RS5...
> 
> Can't say I really like the car design too much v's the outgoing model.


Good grief - just taken a closer look on Audi's website and those RS5 wheels really are as bad, maybe even worse looking, than the hideous 20" TT RS options. Their RS wheel designs have gone to pot. One has to assume it's the same people coming up with such monstrosities, so doesn't bode well for the (hopefully) revised wheel options when (if) the TT RS order book finally opens


----------



## bainsyboy

What I can't work out.. Is I'm sure in the on line brochure it says that to have the car delimited, you get the sport exhaust with the black tips... I know for sure that I read in a magazine that the sport exhaust with black tips meant that the cars top speed had been increased, but when I asked the saleswoman if I coukd have that option she said no.

I also forgot to mention earlier that I have the privacy glass and the key thingy whatever you guys called it... I didn't even know there were different cat cars a b c etc etc


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> What I can't work out.. Is I'm sure in the on line brochure it says that to have the car delimited, you get the sport exhaust with the black tips... I know for sure that I read in a magazine that the sport exhaust with black tips meant that the cars top speed had been increased, but when I asked the saleswoman if I coukd have that option she said no.
> 
> I also forgot to mention earlier that I have the privacy glass and the key thingy whatever you guys called it... I didn't even know there were different cat cars a b c etc etc


Many dealers don't even understand the start up version A B C D. I worked it out and then spoke to a knowledgeable dealer about it. I don't think it is TTRS specific. I think it is just related to how they do launch cars


----------



## bainsyboy

I think you are about right there.. Dealer said that my car didn't have the keyless entry system.. When I went up to the car with the key in my pocket and pressed the door the door opened.... I'm not sure the dealers do know what is and what isn't included on the cars that they are selling .. And how they are expecting to sell cars with a couple of thousand miles on the clock for the same price as I bought mine with 14 miles on the clock and more speci beggars belief.


----------



## Jasonoldschool

My spec is as follows, not sure what version mine would fall into:

20 inch Wheels
B&O
Privacy Glass
Folding Mirrors
Reverse Cam
TPM
Extended Aluminum Pack
Advanced Key
Electric seats
Online services (I know the first batch didn't all have this)
Sports Exhaust
Delimited

As for residuals I've been looking at a 911 and both Porsche dealers have given me part exchange offers of above £50k, both underwritten by Audi specialists and not main dealers.


----------



## leopard

Jasonoldschool said:


> My spec is as follows, not sure what version mine would fall into:
> 
> 20 inch Wheels
> B&O
> Privacy Glass
> Folding Mirrors
> Reverse Cam
> TPM
> Extended Aluminum Pack
> Advanced Key
> Electric seats
> Online services (I know the first batch didn't all have this)
> Sports Exhaust
> Delimited
> 
> As for residuals I've been looking at a 911 and both Porsche dealers have given me part exchange offers of above £50k, both underwritten by Audi specialists and not main dealers.


You've only had it 5 mins


----------



## Jasonoldschool

leopard said:


> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> 
> My spec is as follows, not sure what version mine would fall into:
> 
> 20 inch Wheels
> B&O
> Privacy Glass
> Folding Mirrors
> Reverse Cam
> TPM
> Extended Aluminum Pack
> Advanced Key
> Electric seats
> Online services (I know the first batch didn't all have this)
> Sports Exhaust
> Delimited
> 
> As for residuals I've been looking at a 911 and both Porsche dealers have given me part exchange offers of above £50k, both underwritten by Audi specialists and not main dealers.
> 
> 
> 
> You've only had it 5 mins
Click to expand...

I know and to be fair it's parked in my garage not getting any use so I might just cash it up!


----------



## Koimlg

Jasonoldschool said:


> My spec is as follows, not sure what version mine would fall into:
> 
> 20 inch Wheels
> B&O
> Privacy Glass
> Folding Mirrors
> Reverse Cam
> TPM
> Extended Aluminum Pack
> Advanced Key
> Electric seats
> Online services (I know the first batch didn't all have this)
> Sports Exhaust
> Delimited
> 
> As for residuals I've been looking at a 911 and both Porsche dealers have given me part exchange offers of above £50k, both underwritten by Audi specialists and not main dealers.


Is this a 2016 roadster because it doesn't fit the normal spec list of the coupes. Only the D version coupe cars have a reversing camera. Roadsters definitely have different specs as the D version roadsters have mag ride as well. These 'version' cars only relate to 2016 launch cars or the anniversary cars as they appear to be called


----------



## Koimlg

Koimlg said:


> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> 
> My spec is as follows, not sure what version mine would fall into:
> 
> 20 inch Wheels
> B&O
> Privacy Glass
> Folding Mirrors
> Reverse Cam
> TPM
> Extended Aluminum Pack
> Advanced Key
> Electric seats
> Online services (I know the first batch didn't all have this)
> Sports Exhaust
> Delimited
> 
> As for residuals I've been looking at a 911 and both Porsche dealers have given me part exchange offers of above £50k, both underwritten by Audi specialists and not main dealers.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a 2016 roadster because it doesn't fit the normal spec list of the coupes. Only the D version coupe cars have a reversing camera. Roadsters definitely have different specs as the D version roadsters have mag ride as well. These 'version' cars only relate to 2016 launch cars or the anniversary cars as they appear to be called
Click to expand...

What is TPM? Spec almost looks like D version without the black pack and carbon unless a roadster
Bit confusing

Just noticed your signature says it is a coupe so I am indeed confused. Interesting though considering what I have been told and all the specs I was originally sent. Never seen a reversing camera on A B C version. As said though the 'version' is only on the spec listing from Audi. Most dealers remove it from the list as they don't know what it is so most buyers don't see it

Would be interesting to know what you paid versus how much you have been offered over what time


----------



## Ianstewartshouse

What is TPM? Spec almost looks like D version without the black pack and carbon unless a roadster
Bit confusing[/quote]

Tyre pressure monitoring I think


----------



## Koimlg

Ianstewartshouse said:


> What is TPM? Spec almost looks like D version without the black pack and carbon unless a roadster
> Bit confusing


Tyre pressure monitoring I think[/quote]

Aha, yes think you are right


----------



## leopard

LMAO :lol:


----------



## ROBH49

leopard said:


> https://youtu.be/h7E-tnTiW_Y
> 
> LMAO :lol:


Leopard mate you've got far to much time on your hands, but I must say it did make me laugh thou. :lol: :lol:


----------



## leopard

Ha,ha I have atm,convalescing in bed with a sort of half cold/flu thingy going on


----------



## ZephyR2

leopard said:


> Ha,ha I have atm,convalescing in bed with a sort of half cold/flu thingy going on


You haven't come out in spots as well have you?


----------



## leopard

ZephyR2 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,ha I have atm,convalescing in bed with a sort of half cold/flu thingy going on
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't come out in spots as well have you?
Click to expand...

The spots never change but the box of Kleenex has along with the carrier bag of snotty rags


----------



## ROBH49

leopard said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,ha I have atm,convalescing in bed with a sort of half cold/flu thingy going on
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't come out in spots as well have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The spots never change but the box of Kleenex has along with the carrier bag of snotty rags
Click to expand...

That`s not great mate hope you feel better soon, keep up the good work as you always make me laugh.


----------



## Jasonoldschool

Koimlg said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> 
> My spec is as follows, not sure what version mine would fall into:
> 
> 20 inch Wheels
> B&O
> Privacy Glass
> Folding Mirrors
> Reverse Cam
> TPM
> Extended Aluminum Pack
> Advanced Key
> Electric seats
> Online services (I know the first batch didn't all have this)
> Sports Exhaust
> Delimited
> 
> As for residuals I've been looking at a 911 and both Porsche dealers have given me part exchange offers of above £50k, both underwritten by Audi specialists and not main dealers.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a 2016 roadster because it doesn't fit the normal spec list of the coupes. Only the D version coupe cars have a reversing camera. Roadsters definitely have different specs as the D version roadsters have mag ride as well. These 'version' cars only relate to 2016 launch cars or the anniversary cars as they appear to be called
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is TPM? Spec almost looks like D version without the black pack and carbon unless a roadster
> Bit confusing
> 
> Just noticed your signature says it is a coupe so I am indeed confused. Interesting though considering what I have been told and all the specs I was originally sent. Never seen a reversing camera on A B C version. As said though the 'version' is only on the spec listing from Audi. Most dealers remove it from the list as they don't know what it is so most buyers don't see it
> 
> Would be interesting to know what you paid versus how much you have been offered over what time
Click to expand...

Tpm is the tyre pressure monitoring I paid a tad over £54k if I remember correctly,from new the list price was just over £59k without road fund and first registration fee as I don't pay that. I had mine from new new it wasn't a dealer registered car......also the red one at Warrington audi has reverse camera fitted but not listed on the spec sheet.

I had a nice little delivery from DHL this morning, from Audi with some nice TTRS brands mats...no idea why as I already had a set in my car from new!


----------



## Koimlg

As for residuals I've been looking at a 911 and both Porsche dealers have given me part exchange offers of above £50k, both underwritten by Audi specialists and not main dealers.[/quote]

Is this a 2016 roadster because it doesn't fit the normal spec list of the coupes. Only the D version coupe cars have a reversing camera. Roadsters definitely have different specs as the D version roadsters have mag ride as well. These 'version' cars only relate to 2016 launch cars or the anniversary cars as they appear to be called[/quote]

What is TPM? Spec almost looks like D version without the black pack and carbon unless a roadster
Bit confusing

Just noticed your signature says it is a coupe so I am indeed confused. Interesting though considering what I have been told and all the specs I was originally sent. Never seen a reversing camera on A B C version. As said though the 'version' is only on the spec listing from Audi. Most dealers remove it from the list as they don't know what it is so most buyers don't see it

Would be interesting to know what you paid versus how much you have been offered over what time[/quote]

Tpm is the tyre pressure monitoring I paid a tad over £54k if I remember correctly,from new the list price was just over £59k without road fund and first registration fee as I don't pay that. I had mine from new new it wasn't a dealer registered car......also the red one at Warrington audi has reverse camera fitted but not listed on the spec sheet.

I had a nice little delivery from DHL this morning, from Audi with some nice TTRS brands mats...no idea why as I already had a set in my car from new![/quote]

Well that's good I am still waiting for the AA breakdown cover to arrive after having chased the dealer many times

Clearly there are some variations to the standard spec list for the different versions (in addition to the standard offering). I assume yours is a C version car. Interesting how Audi work all this stuff out, although may there was an element of randomness too. i.e. that's the basic additions and today we throw in a little extra something. I find the reversing camera hard to trust. Still find myself looking behind me


----------



## TerryCTR

leopard said:


> https://youtu.be/h7E-tnTiW_Y
> 
> LMAO :lol:


 :lol: I wish I never clicked that as the you tube app will come up with even more suggested crap to watch now


----------



## Jasonoldschool

Koimlg said:


> As for residuals I've been looking at a 911 and both Porsche dealers have given me part exchange offers of above £50k, both underwritten by Audi specialists and not main dealers.


Is this a 2016 roadster because it doesn't fit the normal spec list of the coupes. Only the D version coupe cars have a reversing camera. Roadsters definitely have different specs as the D version roadsters have mag ride as well. These 'version' cars only relate to 2016 launch cars or the anniversary cars as they appear to be called[/quote]

What is TPM? Spec almost looks like D version without the black pack and carbon unless a roadster
Bit confusing

Just noticed your signature says it is a coupe so I am indeed confused. Interesting though considering what I have been told and all the specs I was originally sent. Never seen a reversing camera on A B C version. As said though the 'version' is only on the spec listing from Audi. Most dealers remove it from the list as they don't know what it is so most buyers don't see it

Would be interesting to know what you paid versus how much you have been offered over what time[/quote]

Tpm is the tyre pressure monitoring I paid a tad over £54k if I remember correctly,from new the list price was just over £59k without road fund and first registration fee as I don't pay that. I had mine from new new it wasn't a dealer registered car......also the red one at Warrington audi has reverse camera fitted but not listed on the spec sheet.

I had a nice little delivery from DHL this morning, from Audi with some nice TTRS brands mats...no idea why as I already had a set in my car from new![/quote]

Well that's good I am still waiting for the AA breakdown cover to arrive after having chased the dealer many times

Clearly there are some variations to the standard spec list for the different versions (in addition to the standard offering). I assume yours is a C version car. Interesting how Audi work all this stuff out, although may there was an element of randomness too. i.e. that's the basic additions and today we throw in a little extra something. I find the reversing camera hard to trust. Still find myself looking behind me[/quote]

The aa card thing normally comes in a little envelope thing which is personalised and a few pages in it's stuck in. As for the randomness I have been told that a few of the cars came through with a few extras while others didn't get the online services, so no SIM card slot in the HDD.

I love the reverse camera have it in both of the TTs it helps me reverse park into a narrow and shallow garage.


----------



## Koimlg

Would be interesting to know what you paid versus how much you have been offered over what time[/quote]

Tpm is the tyre pressure monitoring I paid a tad over £54k if I remember correctly,from new the list price was just over £59k without road fund and first registration fee as I don't pay that. I had mine from new new it wasn't a dealer registered car......also the red one at Warrington audi has reverse camera fitted but not listed on the spec sheet.

I had a nice little delivery from DHL this morning, from Audi with some nice TTRS brands mats...no idea why as I already had a set in my car from new![/quote]

Well that's good I am still waiting for the AA breakdown cover to arrive after having chased the dealer many times

Clearly there are some variations to the standard spec list for the different versions (in addition to the standard offering). I assume yours is a C version car. Interesting how Audi work all this stuff out, although may there was an element of randomness too. i.e. that's the basic additions and today we throw in a little extra something. I find the reversing camera hard to trust. Still find myself looking behind me[/quote]

The aa card thing normally comes in a little envelope thing which is personalised and a few pages in it's stuck in. As for the randomness I have been told that a few of the cars came through with a few extras while others didn't get the online services, so no SIM card slot in the HDD.

I love the reverse camera have it in both of the TTs it helps me reverse park into a narrow and shallow garage.[/quote]

Just need to get used to it and trust it. Funny going backwards without looking though


----------



## tomcat

Just Curious, but why are items that are standard on the TTS extras on the TTRS? i also thought that the TPM was a legal requirement now, so should it not be FOC?


----------



## powerplay

tomcat said:


> Just Curious, but why are items that are standard on the TTS extras on the TTRS? i also thought that the TPM was a legal requirement now, so should it not be FOC?


Because Audi.

I think they all have tyre pressure warnings but the TPMS adds additional stuff like graphical display, actual pressure etc - just a guess.


----------



## Koimlg

powerplay said:


> tomcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just Curious, but why are items that are standard on the TTS extras on the TTRS? i also thought that the TPM was a legal requirement now, so should it not be FOC?
> 
> 
> 
> Because Audi.
> 
> I think they all have tyre pressure warnings but the TPMS adds additional stuff like graphical display, actual pressure etc - just a guess.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't have thought there is anything standard on the TT'S that isn't standard on the RS. Is sat navigation still a TT'S option as standard on RS? I expect there are other things like super sports seats. Standard on RS


----------



## Real Thing

Koimlg said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just Curious, but why are items that are standard on the TTS extras on the TTRS? i also thought that the TPM was a legal requirement now, so should it not be FOC?
> 
> 
> 
> Because Audi.
> 
> I think they all have tyre pressure warnings but the TPMS adds additional stuff like graphical display, actual pressure etc - just a guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't have thought there is anything standard on the TT'S that isn't standard on the RS. Is sat navigation still a TT'S option as standard on RS? I expect there are other things like super sports seats. Standard on RS
Click to expand...

Think it's the Mag Ride that most People find Strange being Std on the TTS but quite a Costly option on the RS


----------



## TerryCTR

The TTS has TPM and supersports as standard along with the mag ride.

The rest you pay through the nose for as usual with Audi


----------



## R_TTS

powerplay said:


> I think they all have tyre pressure warnings but the TPMS adds additional stuff like graphical display, actual pressure etc - just a guess.


I think that's right. You can't get this on the TTS:


----------



## TerryCTR

I will check mines later today I could have sworn it did have that but probably my imagination. Seems ridiculous that it wouldn't show that info unless on an RS


----------



## brittan

The normal TPMS uses the ABS wheel speed sensors to infer a puncture from difference in wheel speeds.

Any system that gives actual pressures and temperatures for individual wheels must have in-wheel sensors for that purpose. Hence no amount of 'coding' will get it to work if the car doesn't have those sensors in the first place.
The actual pressure system is a cost option on the RS; but not available on any other model TT - AFAIK.


----------



## noname

brittan said:


> The normal TPMS uses the ABS wheel speed sensors to infer a puncture from difference in wheel speeds.
> 
> Any system that gives actual pressures and temperatures for individual wheels must have in-wheel sensors for that purpose. Hence no amount of 'coding' will get it to work if the car doesn't have those sensors in the first place.
> The actual pressure system is a cost option on the RS; but not available on any other model TT - AFAIK.


I'm installing it!


----------



## brittan

ManuTT said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The normal TPMS uses the ABS wheel speed sensors to infer a puncture from difference in wheel speeds.
> 
> Any system that gives actual pressures and temperatures for individual wheels must have in-wheel sensors for that purpose. Hence no amount of 'coding' will get it to work if the car doesn't have those sensors in the first place.
> The actual pressure system is a cost option on the RS; but not available on any other model TT - AFAIK.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm installing it!
Click to expand...

Then I'm sure that, if anyone can, you will get it to work. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## The Pretender

datamonkey said:


> Looks like Audi are using the same wheel designers for the new RS5...
> 
> Can't say I really like the car design too much v's the outgoing model.


It's butt ugly, to much Tupperware look IMHO.


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## datamonkey

The Pretender said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Audi are using the same wheel designers for the new RS5...
> 
> Can't say I really like the car design too much v's the outgoing model.
> 
> 
> 
> It's butt ugly, to much Tupperware look IMHO.
Click to expand...

Agreed.

For me Audi interiors continue to evolve, improve and impress, while exterior designs are moving backwards.


----------



## EvilTed

R_TTS said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they all have tyre pressure warnings but the TPMS adds additional stuff like graphical display, actual pressure etc - just a guess.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's right. You can't get this on the TTS:
Click to expand...

195km/h and they think "ooh I should take a picture of the tyre pressures...."


----------



## Shug750S

EvilTed said:


> R_TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they all have tyre pressure warnings but the TPMS adds additional stuff like graphical display, actual pressure etc - just a guess.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's right. You can't get this on the TTS:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 195km/h and they think "ooh I should take a picture of the tyre pressures...."
Click to expand...

195 km/h and in a 120 km/h limit as well...


----------



## SpudZ

leopard said:


> Ha,ha I have atm,convalescing in bed with a sort of half cold/flu thingy going on


I had the same thing. It's a [email protected] Took nigh on 2 weeks to clear... :?


----------



## Koimlg

Off to the Geneva motor show on Friday and will check out the TTRS-R for interest. Also will get some photos. Any requests?


----------



## Alan Sl

Koimlg said:


> Off to the Geneva motor show on Friday and will check out the TTRS-R for interest. Also will get some photos. Any requests?


Hope you enjoy the motor show, it has been a few years since I was last there a truly memorable experience. Just remember to take plenty of cash as Switzerland is so expensive.


----------



## Koimlg

Alan Sl said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off to the Geneva motor show on Friday and will check out the TTRS-R for interest. Also will get some photos. Any requests?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy the motor show, it has been a few years since I was last there a truly memorable experience. Just remember to take plenty of cash as Switzerland is so expensive.
Click to expand...

Indeed... went a couple of years back when the RS3 was launched
Thanks


----------



## datamonkey

Configurator is live! (for the 720S lol!)

https://720s.mclaren.com/gb

This is how it's done Audi. Unveil car one week, open configurator the next...


----------



## Alex_S

I finally got to test drive a new TTRS at my local Audi dealer. Was a Roadster in Ara Blue with 2000 miles, no additional options, £51,000 miles. My thoughts as follows:-

Engine sound and performance stronger that my Stage 1 Mk2 TTRS - engine note is incredible especially towards the red line, and pulls really hard between 6k and 7k rpm. The RS Virtual cockpit rev counter adds additional theatre, flashing bright red over 6,000 rpm!

Sports exhaust not required - Again is louder than the Mk2 TTRS with sports exhaust. Only noticable difference to sports exhaust is that it doesnt pop and bang as much on over run.

Standard 19" Titanium wheels dont look as bad as in the photos. (Maybe they look better on the Ara blue roadster). Still pretty dull though and would prefer the TTS twin spokes.

Gears change automatically even in Manual Mode! This i was surprised of, so you cant hit the limiter. Even more of a surprise was that it changed automatically from 1st into 2nd at around 6k rpm! This was a disappointment!!

My overall opinion is that its definitely a step-up from the Mk2 TTRS and does feel very special to drive, almost a baby R8 V10. The asking price would be acceptable if the car was brand new, and spec'd with at least B&O and Mag ride, but I think at £51k is still too much for a basic spec and 2000 hard, cold-start thrashed demonstration miles!


----------



## powerplay

Interesting, thanks for posting.

Surprised it felt stronger than a mapped mk2 RS as these generally get around 600nm, but perhaps the slightly reduced weight helped (but roadster so not likely) or the revised engines are up on their rated output perhaps.

Disappointed in the comments re gearbox - changing gear automatically in manual? Wtf? NOT doing that was an improvement from the TTS, I don't want to go back there!!

I bet it still automatically goes into first gear when you slow below 10mph too - was hoping they'd removed this stupid "feature" but doesn't sound like it!


----------



## Alex_S

powerplay said:


> Interesting, thanks for posting.
> 
> Surprised it felt stronger than a mapped mk2 RS as these generally get around 600nm, but perhaps the slightly reduced weight helped (but roadster so not likely) or the revised engines are up on their rated output perhaps.
> 
> Disappointed in the comments re gearbox - changing gear automatically in manual? Wtf? NOT doing that was an improvement from the TTS, I don't want to go back there!!
> 
> I bet it still automatically goes into first gear when you slow below 10mph too - was hoping they'd removed this stupid "feature" but doesn't sound like it!


I think ours have more low down torque, but it definitely felt stronger at the top of the rev range!

Gearbox changing automatically, especially before red line in 1st was frustrating! Didnt notice what happens below 10mph im afraid, and i know this was always your pet annoyance!


----------



## brittan

powerplay said:


> I bet it still automatically goes into first gear when you slow below 10mph too - was hoping they'd removed this stupid "feature" but doesn't sound like it!


I'll take your bet.


----------



## powerplay

brittan said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it still automatically goes into first gear when you slow below 10mph too - was hoping they'd removed this stupid "feature" but doesn't sound like it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take your bet.
Click to expand...

You're saying... it doesn't do that?

Let me guess - it's now 15mph :lol: :lol:


----------



## brittan

powerplay said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it still automatically goes into first gear when you slow below 10mph too - was hoping they'd removed this stupid "feature" but doesn't sound like it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take your bet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're saying... it doesn't do that?
> 
> Let me guess - it's now 15mph :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Actually it's 20 but you do get some pops and bangs. 

Yeah, I'm saying that I can slow to almost a standstill and it stays in 2nd gear. Pull away with gentle throttle and it stays in 2nd gear. I haven't tried flooring it from that position so not sure if it would kick down.
I haven't tried the full attack mode yet either so I can't comment on the auto change up. If it changes up before the red line from 1 to 2, that's not necessarily a really bad thing. A short shift here would still put it well into the torque band in 2nd and you still have good torque multiplication through the transmission. 
Auto change up at the red line is much less of a problem - as long as you know it does it you can avoid the double up change.


----------



## mikef4uk

powerplay said:


> Interesting, thanks for posting.
> 
> Surprised it felt stronger than a mapped mk2 RS as these generally get around 600nm, but perhaps the slightly reduced weight helped (but roadster so not likely) or the revised engines are up on their rated output perhaps.
> 
> Disappointed in the comments re gearbox - changing gear automatically in manual? Wtf? NOT doing that was an improvement from the TTS, I don't want to go back there!!
> 
> I bet it still automatically goes into first gear when you slow below 10mph too - was hoping they'd removed this stupid "feature" but doesn't sound like it!


That really pissed me off big time with my TTS, it would hit the limiter in manual mode and sometimes go from 2nd-4th if I changed at the same time.

I also hated the kickdown with a vengence, it is just not required, changing down with increased peddle movement in auto was enough, it didnt need the ''scream in 1st gear for a nano second then change up approach'' that the kickdown gave, it also kicked down in manual as well if you were going a little quick and asked or slightly too much peddle.

I thought the later TTRS STronic had a proper 'manual' mode that would just sit on the rev limiter if you didnt change?


----------



## tt3600

Alex_S said:


> Gears change automatically even in Manual Mode! This i was surprised of, so you cant hit the limiter. Even more of a surprise was that it changed automatically from 1st into 2nd at around 6k rpm! This was a disappointment!!


Thanks for your feedback not enough from the owners here!

That's a *massive* dissapointment l always use manual mode in my RS [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Could it be because you were in the comfort drive mode??


----------



## ross_t_boss

Alex_S said:


> Gears change automatically even in Manual Mode! This i was surprised of, so you cant hit the limiter. Even more of a surprise was that it changed automatically from 1st into 2nd at around 6k rpm! This was a disappointment!!


I found this on my 335d, drove me nuts, I often shifted just as it was changing up of it's own accord and double-shifting. I drive it everywhere in Sport+ with Manual mode on, which lets you run straight into the limiter... perhaps one of the MK3 owners can confirm if there's an equivalent setting?

It's a good job I'm pretty much decided on getting a MK2 now, plowing the cash into power mods rather than depreciation, and enjoying that for a couple of years


----------



## Koimlg

tt3600 said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gears change automatically even in Manual Mode! This i was surprised of, so you cant hit the limiter. Even more of a surprise was that it changed automatically from 1st into 2nd at around 6k rpm! This was a disappointment!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your feedback not enough from the owners here!
> 
> That's a *massive* dissapointment l always use manual mode in my RS [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Could it be because you were in the comfort drive mode??
Click to expand...

I would go and drive one. The car is excellent in my view. Its a personal thing


----------



## bainsyboy

I haven't a clue what you mean that's why I haven't commented lol

I normally use comfort for driving to work and then dynamic on the drive home.

The bit that I think is weird is that if I go to shift gears up or down on the paddles, then it doesn't do it straight away which in my view makes having the paddles worthless. 
I'm pretty certain that when I had a a3 courtesy car a fair few years ago, that it had dsg or whatever its called (you can tell that I'm a car fanatic can't you) and that changed gears as soon as you hit the paddles. I guess the reason they have changed that is so as people don't thrash the car.

As for the 15mph etc I haven't a clue what you mean... I did take some pictures of the wheels for leopard yesterday though, but they are on my phone and not sure how to upload them from phone to here... Wanted to give him something to koan about as he has gone a bit quiet


----------



## brittan

mikef4uk said:


> I thought the later TTRS STronic had a proper 'manual' mode that would just sit on the rev limiter if you didnt change?


AFAIK that's correct for the Mk2 RS S-Tronic - mine was manual and it's a long time since I've driven the S-Tronic version.
I've seen numerous videos of people doing a 'launch' in M and hitting the limiter in 1st gear.

For the Mk3 I'll confirm that in Manual it does change from 1st to 2nd at around 6000rpm.

My car has only 1100 miles so I'm not about to run it into the rev limiter to prove someone else's point. If it does auto change up at the red line, is that really a problem? As long as you *KNOW* it does it, you can avoid the double change. 

As per previous S-Tronic boxes, in M it auto changes down as the speed drops.

And something I've not encountered before; if you lift off going down hill the box will change down to use engine braking to try to keep to the speed you were doing when you lifted off.

And as well as variable valve timing the engine has variable exhaust valve lift using two different cam shaft lobes.

And cruise control uses the brakes when required to maintain the set speed.


----------



## Alex_S

tt3600 said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gears change automatically even in Manual Mode! This i was surprised of, so you cant hit the limiter. Even more of a surprise was that it changed automatically from 1st into 2nd at around 6k rpm! This was a disappointment!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your feedback not enough from the owners here!
> 
> That's a *massive* dissapointment l always use manual mode in my RS [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Could it be because you were in the comfort drive mode??
Click to expand...

i know as its not an issue with our Mk2 RS's.

And no i was in Dynamic mode


----------



## Alex_S

Koimlg said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gears change automatically even in Manual Mode! This i was surprised of, so you cant hit the limiter. Even more of a surprise was that it changed automatically from 1st into 2nd at around 6k rpm! This was a disappointment!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your feedback not enough from the owners here!
> 
> That's a *massive* dissapointment l always use manual mode in my RS [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Could it be because you were in the comfort drive mode??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would go and drive one. The car is excellent in my view. Its a personal thing
Click to expand...

It was an excellent car, and certainly an improvement on the MK2! It would just take a little while to get used to the new Manual setup, maybe Audi have done this to protect the engine.


----------



## adamccc

powerplay said:


> Interesting, thanks for posting.
> 
> Surprised it felt stronger than a mapped mk2 RS as these generally get around 600nm, but perhaps the slightly reduced weight helped (but roadster so not likely) or the revised engines are up on their rated output perhaps.
> 
> Disappointed in the comments re gearbox - changing gear automatically in manual? Wtf? NOT doing that was an improvement from the TTS, I don't want to go back there!!
> 
> I bet it still automatically goes into first gear when you slow below 10mph too - was hoping they'd removed this stupid "feature" but doesn't sound like it!


I had one for the day a couple of months ago, and whilst it was quick it wasn't anywhere near a well mapped Mk2. You get a bit more boost from the bigger turbo but more lag lower town which feels pants when you plant it below 3k.

Manual box changes for your 1st and 2nd but there you're on your own - I think this is due to how quickly it revs and Audi trying to protect themselves from people missing the 2nd, smashing into the limiter and having more warranty work on their hands.

One thing I'll say is that the gearbox felt a bit dim-witted (wanted to change at random times/refused to shift up/down etc) the box in the Golf R was far better. Maybe it's because I've gone to a ridiculously powered AMG and misremembering the MK2 but I wasn't impressed with the MK3, I'm positive that my MK2 felt far better to drive.


----------



## adamccc

Noise: https://vid.me/wiH9

Launch: https://vid.me/VJdH


----------



## tt3600

brittan said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the later TTRS STronic had a proper 'manual' mode that would just sit on the rev limiter if you didnt change?
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK that's correct for the Mk2 RS S-Tronic - mine was manual and it's a long time since I've driven the S-Tronic version.
> I've seen numerous videos of people doing a 'launch' in M and hitting the limiter in 1st gear.
> 
> For the Mk3 I'll confirm that in Manual it does change from 1st to 2nd at around 6000rpm.
> 
> My car has only 1100 miles so I'm not about to run it into the rev limiter to prove someone else's point. If it does auto change up at the red line, is that really a problem? As long as you *KNOW* it does it, you can avoid the double change.
Click to expand...

What a downgrade from the MK2 RS. The paddles are useless now :roll: Now l know what the chap reviewing the car on piston heads was going on about multiple gear changes happening on a downshift. It was pissing him off and it would piss me off too. WTF did Audi downgrade manual mode? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## powerplay

I thought we were talking about it upshifting automatically?

Only time it should downshift automatically is when engine speed is too low for the gear/road speed?

How do you get double downshifts when you only presumably click the paddle once?


----------



## tt3600

powerplay said:


> I thought we were talking about it upshifting automatically?
> 
> Only time it should downshift automatically is when engine speed is too low for the gear/road speed?
> 
> How do you get double downshifts when you only presumably click the paddle once?


Downshift 1 gear went down 3 or 4.


----------



## tt3600

adamccc said:


> Launch: https://vid.me/VJdH


OK.

What about downshifts did you get the gear you want or did it shift multiple gears?


----------



## brittan

tt3600 said:


> What a downgrade from the MK2 RS. The paddles are useless now :roll: Now l know what the chap reviewing the car on piston heads was going on about multiple gear changes happening on a downshift. It was pissing him off and it would piss me off too. WTF did Audi downgrade manual mode? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Multiple gear changes on a downshift would piss me off too: but I'm not pissed off because that has never happened to me. The paddles change gear one at a time and immediately.

adamccc is correct ref the gearbox operation in Manual - at launch the 1st to 2nd change happens at 6000rpm and after that it's down to the driver to change up or be embarrassed by the rev limiter.


----------



## datamonkey

tt3600 said:


> What a downgrade from the MK2 RS. The paddles are useless now :roll: Now l know what the chap reviewing the car on piston heads was going on about multiple gear changes happening on a downshift. It was pissing him off and it would piss me off too. WTF did Audi downgrade manual mode? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Can't the transmission, more specifically 'manual mode' be reconfigured/mapped by someone like APR to behave differently to actually make it a true manual mode?


----------



## brittan

tt3600 said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were talking about it upshifting automatically?
> 
> Only time it should downshift automatically is when engine speed is too low for the gear/road speed?
> 
> How do you get double downshifts when you only presumably click the paddle once?
> 
> 
> 
> Downshift 1 gear went down 3 or 4.
Click to expand...

In M the gearbox will downshift as you slow down, if the driver fails to do so. I'd suggest that the driver here was a little too late in changing down a gear or two and his input came on top of the gearbox downshifts.


----------



## powerplay

brittan said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were talking about it upshifting automatically?
> 
> Only time it should downshift automatically is when engine speed is too low for the gear/road speed?
> 
> How do you get double downshifts when you only presumably click the paddle once?
> 
> 
> 
> Downshift 1 gear went down 3 or 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In M the gearbox will downshift as you slow down, if the driver fails to do so. I'd suggest that the driver here was a little too late in changing down a gear or two and his input came on top of the gearbox downshifts.
Click to expand...

That can't possibly be the case, as for it to change down automatically the revs would have to be around 1000. so if he's slowing for a roundabout then maybe, but otherwise on a track you won't be below 3k? :lol:


----------



## brittan

powerplay said:


> That can't possibly be the case, as for it to change down automatically the revs would have to be around 1000. so if he's slowing for a roundabout then maybe, but otherwise on a track you won't be below 3k? :lol:


In the video the driver says he is slowing for a corner - and it's clearly a public road. Or a track with traffic going in the opposite direction. :-|


----------



## powerplay

brittan said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> That can't possibly be the case, as for it to change down automatically the revs would have to be around 1000. so if he's slowing for a roundabout then maybe, but otherwise on a track you won't be below 3k? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> In the video the driver says he is slowing for a corner - and it's clearly a public road. Or a track with traffic going in the opposite direction. :-|
Click to expand...

Ah ok Lol I was somehow thinking of the other Pistonheads vid.

In which case driver=muppet


----------



## brittan

powerplay said:


> In which case driver=muppet


Ha ha. I was going to be a little more generous and say he probably didn't know how it worked and thought manual really meant manual - and as we all know, it doesn't.


----------



## powerplay

brittan said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> In which case driver=muppet
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha. I was going to be a little more generous and say he probably didn't know how it worked and thought manual really meant manual - and as we all know, it doesn't.
Click to expand...

Probably gonna sound like a muppet comment then, but surely they all do this? Or are there dual-clutch boxes out there that will actually let you stall the engine? :? :?:


----------



## brittan

Good point! I shouldn't have been so generous.


----------



## Koimlg

Hi Folks

Tyre pressure monitoring on my TTRS (2016) units are bar, can this be changed to psi. Cant find how
Thanks


----------



## Shug750S

Koimlg said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Tyre pressure monitoring on my TTRS (2016) units are bar, can this be changed to psi. Cant find how
> Thanks


No idea how to change on the RS, but If really stuck then multiply by 14.504


----------



## Koimlg

Shug750S said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Folks
> 
> Tyre pressure monitoring on my TTRS (2016) units are bar, can this be changed to psi. Cant find how
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> No idea how to change on the RS, but If really stuck then multiply by 14.504
Click to expand...

Cheers...yep I can do the maths :lol: be nice not to have to..


----------



## brittan

Koimlg said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Tyre pressure monitoring on my TTRS (2016) units are bar, can this be changed to psi. Cant find how
> Thanks


Menu
Settings
Measurement Units
Pressure
Press OK button
Tick box for psi


----------



## Koimlg

brittan said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Folks
> 
> Tyre pressure monitoring on my TTRS (2016) units are bar, can this be changed to psi. Cant find how
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Menu
> Settings
> Measurement Units
> Pressure
> Press OK button
> Tick box for psi
Click to expand...

Thanks I thought it should be straightforward just spent about 5 minutes yesterday trying to find it. Will do it later this eve
cheers


----------



## datamonkey

RS Coupe in Vegas yellow with body coloured splitter etc... I like it but think it'd look better with either Aluminium or Black packs.


----------



## tt3600

Maybe they will let us order one soon :roll:


----------



## Koimlg

datamonkey said:


> RS Coupe in Vegas yellow with body coloured splitter etc... I like it but think it'd look better with either Aluminium or Black packs.


I agree. This is the base spec. Black and yellow always looks good, or may be its a bit bumble bee :lol:


----------



## CMW

Koimlg said:


> Would be interesting to know what you paid versus how much you have been offered over what time


Tpm is the tyre pressure monitoring I paid a tad over £54k if I remember correctly,from new the list price was just over £59k without road fund and first registration fee as I don't pay that. I had mine from new new it wasn't a dealer registered car......also the red one at Warrington audi has reverse camera fitted but not listed on the spec sheet.

I had a nice little delivery from DHL this morning, from Audi with some nice TTRS brands mats...no idea why as I already had a set in my car from new![/quote]

Well that's good I am still waiting for the AA breakdown cover to arrive after having chased the dealer many times

Clearly there are some variations to the standard spec list for the different versions (in addition to the standard offering). I assume yours is a C version car. Interesting how Audi work all this stuff out, although may there was an element of randomness too. i.e. that's the basic additions and today we throw in a little extra something. I find the reversing camera hard to trust. Still find myself looking behind me[/quote]

The aa card thing normally comes in a little envelope thing which is personalised and a few pages in it's stuck in. As for the randomness I have been told that a few of the cars came through with a few extras while others didn't get the online services, so no SIM card slot in the HDD.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have bought a TTRS roadster and have subsequently discovered that I am one of the unlucky ones who did not get online services. I don't think that it is right that I was charged the same price for an "incomplete" car as others were charged for a correctly spec'd vehicle. Audi connect is supposed to be part of the standard specification. I am taking this up with Audi, but if there is anyone else out there that has been cheated by being charged the advertised price, but not receiving the advertised spec I would be interested to know and would urge anyone to take it up with Audi. (I have also taken it up with the dealer).


----------



## Jasonoldschool

CMW said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be interesting to know what you paid versus how much you have been offered over what time
> 
> 
> 
> Tpm is the tyre pressure monitoring I paid a tad over £54k if I remember correctly,from new the list price was just over £59k without road fund and first registration fee as I don't pay that. I had mine from new new it wasn't a dealer registered car......also the red one at Warrington audi has reverse camera fitted but not listed on the spec sheet.
> 
> I had a nice little delivery from DHL this morning, from Audi with some nice TTRS brands mats...no idea why as I already had a set in my car from new!
Click to expand...

Well that's good I am still waiting for the AA breakdown cover to arrive after having chased the dealer many times

Clearly there are some variations to the standard spec list for the different versions (in addition to the standard offering). I assume yours is a C version car. Interesting how Audi work all this stuff out, although may there was an element of randomness too. i.e. that's the basic additions and today we throw in a little extra something. I find the reversing camera hard to trust. Still find myself looking behind me[/quote]

The aa card thing normally comes in a little envelope thing which is personalised and a few pages in it's stuck in. As for the randomness I have been told that a few of the cars came through with a few extras while others didn't get the online services, so no SIM card slot in the HDD.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have bought a TTRS roadster and have subsequently discovered that I am one of the unlucky ones who did not get online services. I don't think that it is right that I was charged the same price for an "incomplete" car as others were charged for a correctly spec'd vehicle. Audi connect is supposed to be part of the standard specification. I am taking this up with Audi, but if there is anyone else out there that has been cheated by being charged the advertised price, but not receiving the advertised spec I would be interested to know and would urge anyone to take it up with Audi. (I have also taken it up with the dealer).[/quote]

There were a batch built without online services and when they were advertised new at the dealers the sales spec sheets had "No Online Services" on them. Another quirk of audi to supply some with and some without.....mine came with the sim slot and the connect services but mine was one of the later cars to be delivered to the UK.


----------



## Koimlg

I have bought a TTRS roadster and have subsequently discovered that I am one of the unlucky ones who did not get online services. I don't think that it is right that I was charged the same price for an "incomplete" car as others were charged for a correctly spec'd vehicle. Audi connect is supposed to be part of the standard specification. I am taking this up with Audi, but if there is anyone else out there that has been cheated by being charged the advertised price, but not receiving the advertised spec I would be interested to know and would urge anyone to take it up with Audi. (I have also taken it up with the dealer).[/quote]

If you had no idea I would absolutely pursue it as the dealer without question should have pointed this out. It is like saying Oh yeah this one has no ability to play music. Fine if you buy it on that basis but not acceptable otherwise as the expectation is that you should be able to play music. Hence the same, it will be entirely dependent on whether this information was given to you before hand

I had an issue when I bought my car as the comfort and sound pack had been charged separately. The dealer refunded me £750 even before they had resolved it with Audi. Most dealers in my experience are pretty good.

Why Audi would make any without on line services is beyond me..


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Hi Guys, hope you're all well. Been away for a while now but still interested in how things are going with the TTRS. So does anyone have any information on when, or if, the order books will open? Would be cool being able to spec one on the configurator.


----------



## Mcmullen_mark

Thought it was looking well with sun out


----------



## Mark Pred

datamonkey said:


> RS Coupe in Vegas yellow with body coloured splitter etc... I like it but think it'd look better with either Aluminium or Black packs.


Doesn't look as good as a TTS in Vegas Yellow and the tractor wheels... definitely would benefit from the gloss black styling pack. I think in the right spec' Vegas would look great on the RS.


----------



## Koimlg

Mark Pred said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> RS Coupe in Vegas yellow with body coloured splitter etc... I like it but think it'd look better with either Aluminium or Black packs.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look as good as a TTS in Vegas Yellow and the tractor wheels... definitely would benefit from the gloss black styling pack. I think in the right spec' Vegas would look great on the RS.
Click to expand...

Personally on a black car the black styling doesn't work unless you really like, well...black. Black and silver are a great combination. I don't really favour the aluminium pack on other colours though, black always best there in my view.

Nothing wrong with those wheels. I have the black version. I think the 19 inch wheels on the RS are not particularly attractive, that's why Audi offer different wheel options...people have different tastes. Vegas yellow is quite nice but can look a bit bumble bee with the black pack. A photo of a vegas yellow RS with black pack is available on the internet


----------



## Toshiba

Black just looks so dull and boring.. Not sure i would be brave enough for the yellow but I'm sure the mrs would have it.


----------



## CMW

Koimlg said:


> I have bought a TTRS roadster and have subsequently discovered that I am one of the unlucky ones who did not get online services. I don't think that it is right that I was charged the same price for an "incomplete" car as others were charged for a correctly spec'd vehicle. Audi connect is supposed to be part of the standard specification. I am taking this up with Audi, but if there is anyone else out there that has been cheated by being charged the advertised price, but not receiving the advertised spec I would be interested to know and would urge anyone to take it up with Audi. (I have also taken it up with the dealer).


If you had no idea I would absolutely pursue it as the dealer without question should have pointed this out. It is like saying Oh yeah this one has no ability to play music. Fine if you buy it on that basis but not acceptable otherwise as the expectation is that you should be able to play music. Hence the same, it will be entirely dependent on whether this information was given to you before hand

I had an issue when I bought my car as the comfort and sound pack had been charged separately. The dealer refunded me £750 even before they had resolved it with Audi. Most dealers in my experience are pretty good.

Why Audi would make any without on line services is beyond me..[/quote]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I had absolutely no idea that the car had no online services, and although it may well have been on the dealers spec sheet I very much doubt that they were aware of the significance.

I have been following the comments on this forum and it would appear that there is a lot of confusion as to what exactly we have bought ie start up version A,B,C or D. There is nothing on my invoice or on any documentation as to what version my car is or that on line services were not included .

I only found out what version it was by asking the dealer to print out a comprehensive list of PR Codes relating to my vehicle. The very last code was YCB (start up version B). I was also able to see that there was no PR Code 7UH (internet preparation).

I paid the advertised price but did not received the advertised specification and in my view this represents mis-selling of a product as surely as if they had misled me by inflating the MPG.

Why did Audi produce a car without online services when this had already been advertised as a standard feature?
Why did Audi not instruct the dealer to inform the customer of this deficiency?
Why did Audi not instruct the dealer to discount for this deficiency or else rectify it?
Why did Audi assume that their customers would accept this without question?

If anyone is still interested in purchasing one of these vehicles Lookers are advertising them as being available for order from late September for delivery before the year end. (Be aware though they are inferring that Audi Connect is an option!*)


----------



## leopard

Order from late September :lol:


----------



## mikef4uk

leopard said:


> Order from late September :lol:


Which year?


----------



## spike

Couple of shots of the ABT styled TTRS-R & R8 at the Geneva motor show. (courtesy of Audi retrofits)


----------



## tt3600

Pricelist appears to have disappeared from the Audi website.


----------



## ttrsben

tt3600 said:


> Pricelist appears to have disappeared from the Audi website.


Still works for me... https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/...celists/TTRS-Coupe-And-Roadster-Pricelist.pdf

Needs to be updated for the tax increases so not surprising if they are in the process of pulling it.


----------



## mikef4uk

I took my car in today for an MOT, I had asked for a test drive in their TTRS demo car, but my car also needed an update of a new coolant head tank so they lent me their TT RS roadster for the morning
Likes
Engine, nice sound, didn't seem to have the midrange that my Mk2 TTRS had
Stronic does not change gear if you activate the kick down switch in manual mode
also doesn't change up if you hit the rev limiter and if you leave it in manual as you approach a stop it changes down at about 1100 rpm, so not too soon, the gearbox worked in manual as I think it should
Seats had alcantara centres, very nice, I'm not a leather fan.
Inside, typical Audi, nicely designed, heater controls neat in the vents

Dislikes
Dashboard, didn't really find my way around it, seemed to have a million options and after I found something (like mpg) I couldn't find it again, I guess time and a lot of messing and I would get along with it
Stronic sport mode, I used the manual in Dynamic, when I dropped into a village I pulled it across into auto and got the high revving sport mode, I guess there's a way out of that as well once you know the car
Also in auto when accelerating 'medium hard' it seemed to reduce power after a gear change, didn't like that 
Steering felt remote? as in too light and not connecting me to the road? the whole car actually felt remote as well, weird
Exhaust, 605 miles and it rattled like a can full of bolts in normal mode, obviously faulty.

I didn't find the car involving, or engaging to drive at all, I had it for 4 hours and ended up driving it home, leaving it in the path for 3 hours and then back to the dealer, (20 miles) I don't know what I expected, but whatever it was the car did not deliver it, so, that's that itch scratched, BMW M2 test drive next week if they can find one for me

Apologies to the TT lovers here, dont [smiley=hanged.gif] me, I was as disappointed driving it as you probably are reading this.......................................


----------



## mikef4uk

CMW said:


> I have bought a TTRS roadster and have subsequently discovered that I am one of the unlucky ones who did not get online services. I don't think that it is right that I was charged the same price for an "incomplete" car as others were charged for a correctly spec'd vehicle. Audi connect is supposed to be part of the standard specification. I am taking this up with Audi, but if there is anyone else out there that has been cheated by being charged the advertised price, but not receiving the advertised spec I would be interested to know and would urge anyone to take it up with Audi. (I have also taken it up with the dealer).


I wouldn't be to upset about the on line services, our Golf has it and I guess the two systems are similar if not the same?
The VW one required an on line registration to your email address with a code from the car, it didnt work, I phoned VW and they passed it on to the VW 'car net' team.
I was told it sometimes doesnt work with a '.com' email and never works with a btinternet.com address so use another one, also it will *sometimes* work with a gmail account, so I set one of those up and tried registering again.....success!

But, it's great, it will tell you when your car needs a service, how handy is that? I actually found it just a waste of time, the VW chap phoned me back a week later asking if I had successfully registered, I said yes and aired my feelings with him, he explained all the useful features like on line sat nav through my phone instead of through the free one built into my car? etc etc and then ended saying it's just a start and will get better as time goes on&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..it needs to

I have never used it since, my car also has apple car play, that's a little more useful as you can send receive txt messages etc, use the in built phone etc by voice command&#8230;.except, its ok while your sat stationary playing about, but the moment the car moves it takes about 3 or 4 attempts to get it to do what you want!!!


----------



## ZephyR2

It quite clearly says on pages 4 and 5 of Audi's on-line brochure that Audi Connect is standard.
https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/...celists/TTRS-Coupe-And-Roadster-Pricelist.pdf


----------



## brittan

mikef4uk said:


> Dashboard, didn't really find my way around it, seemed to have a million options and after I found something (like mpg) I couldn't find it again, I guess time and a lot of messing and I would get along with it


I have the same issue with it, especially as the car isn't driven daily. It does gradually get better though and the voice control is much better and more extensive than in the Mk2.



mikef4uk said:


> Exhaust, 605 miles and it rattled like a can full of bolts in normal mode, obviously faulty.


Mine had exhaust flap rattle too. Rear part of the system changed twice. With all the open/shut inputs to it (eg in N, flap open. Put it in D, flap shuts. Drive off, flap opens) I expect the flap spindle to wear in short order.

Certainly in the first week I wished my Mk2 hadn't sold so quickly. :-|


----------



## Koimlg

mikef4uk said:


> CMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought a TTRS roadster and have subsequently discovered that I am one of the unlucky ones who did not get online services. I don't think that it is right that I was charged the same price for an "incomplete" car as others were charged for a correctly spec'd vehicle. Audi connect is supposed to be part of the standard specification. I am taking this up with Audi, but if there is anyone else out there that has been cheated by being charged the advertised price, but not receiving the advertised spec I would be interested to know and would urge anyone to take it up with Audi. (I have also taken it up with the dealer).
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be to upset about the on line services, our Golf has it and I guess the two systems are similar if not the same?
> The VW one required an on line registration to your email address with a code from the car, it didnt work, I phoned VW and they passed it on to the VW 'car net' team.
> I was told it sometimes doesnt work with a '.com' email and never works with a btinternet.com address so use another one, also it will *sometimes* work with a gmail account, so I set one of those up and tried registering again.....success!
> 
> But, it's great, it will tell you when your car needs a service, how handy is that? I actually found it just a waste of time, the VW chap phoned me back a week later asking if I had successfully registered, I said yes and aired my feelings with him, he explained all the useful features like on line sat nav through my phone instead of through the free one built into my car? etc etc and then ended saying it's just a start and will get better as time goes on&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..it needs to
> 
> I have never used it since, my car also has apple car play, that's a little more useful as you can send receive txt messages etc, use the in built phone etc by voice command&#8230;.except, its ok while your sat stationary playing about, but the moment the car moves it takes about 3 or 4 attempts to get it to do what you want!!!
Click to expand...

On line Audi connect is great I would not be without it. Google maps are fantastic. I still believe there is a strong case for complaint for it not being made crystal clear that the car mentioned did not have this feature


----------



## sossen

I am from Germany and looking for pictures, experiences and someone who got the KW Variant 3 "inox-line" coilover in his new TT RS. It can be set to max. lowering of 35mm. Would be great if there would be pictures with 35mm lowering.

Here is a picture of my TT RS:


----------



## Koimlg

sossen said:


> I am from Germany and looking for pictures, experiences and someone who got the KW Variant 3 "inox-line" coilover in his new TT RS. It can be set to max. lowering of 35mm. Would be great if there would be pictures with 35mm lowering.
> 
> Here is a picture of my TT RS:


No idea about the lowering but car looks nice with black pack and carbon mirrors . Do you have the carbon inside too?


----------



## mikef4uk

Koimlg said:


> On line Audi connect is great I would not be without it. Google maps are fantastic. I still believe there is a strong case for complaint for it not being made crystal clear that the car mentioned did not have this feature


Am I correct in the fact that it requires your phone to be connected to the internet at all times for the Google maps to work?


----------



## Jasonoldschool

mikef4uk said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> On line Audi connect is great I would not be without it. Google maps are fantastic. I still believe there is a strong case for complaint for it not being made crystal clear that the car mentioned did not have this feature
> 
> 
> 
> Am I correct in the fact that it requires your phone to be connected to the internet at all times for the Google maps to work?
Click to expand...

No it operates off separate data sim which goes in the slot on the mmi.


----------



## bainsyboy

Regarding Audi connect on the car, do you always have to connect to it via the mmi as I thought it would active all the time?


----------



## sossen

Koimlg said:


> sossen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am from Germany and looking for pictures, experiences and someone who got the KW Variant 3 "inox-line" coilover in his new TT RS. It can be set to max. lowering of 35mm. Would be great if there would be pictures with 35mm lowering.
> 
> Here is a picture of my TT RS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea about the lowering but car looks nice with black pack and carbon mirrors . Do you have the carbon inside too?
Click to expand...

Yes, carbon mirrors, carbon interieur and carbon on motor.

Nobody with the KW coilover?


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> Regarding Audi connect on the car, do you always have to connect to it via the mmi as I thought it would active all the time?


Answering all previous comments my understanding is that you need

Audi connect registration
a data sim in the car
or a mobile phone

no one is likely to run off the phone all the time as it would be very expensive

8)


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> Regarding Audi connect on the car, do you always have to connect to it via the mmi as I thought it would active all the time?


It is active all the time if it is enabled


----------



## Koimlg

sossen said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sossen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am from Germany and looking for pictures, experiences and someone who got the KW Variant 3 "inox-line" coilover in his new TT RS. It can be set to max. lowering of 35mm. Would be great if there would be pictures with 35mm lowering.
> 
> Here is a picture of my TT RS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea about the lowering but car looks nice with black pack and carbon mirrors . Do you have the carbon inside too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, carbon mirrors, carbon interieur and carbon on motor.
> 
> Nobody with the KW coilover?
Click to expand...

Me too, think the carbon looks good personally although I also have red stitching and design pack which also contrasts nicely. I wish I knew what a coilover was I am assuming a lowering mod. I will look it up for interest as from your question it must be a fairly common mod

Lowered 35mm seems extremely low. There have been some pics posted here of a lowered TTRS mk3. Few pages back


----------



## TerryCTR

I think the RS is too new with relatively little owners that you will struggle to find anyone at this point who has stuck on coilovers.

I've saw a couple go the the Gepfeffert digital coilover route:


----------



## ZephyR2

Koimlg said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding Audi connect on the car, do you always have to connect to it via the mmi as I thought it would active all the time?
> 
> 
> 
> Answering all previous comments my understanding is that you need
> 
> Audi connect registration
> a data sim in the car
> or a mobile phone
> 
> no one is likely to run off the phone all the time as it would be very expensive
> 
> 8)
Click to expand...

Not necessarily. I paid a £2 per month for 1GB more data on my phone and that's normally more than enough for Connect services and music streaming. The best 12 month pre-loaded SIMs are usually around £28. I've not seen one for less than £24 per year like I pay.


----------



## Koimlg

ZephyR2 said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding Audi connect on the car, do you always have to connect to it via the mmi as I thought it would active all the time?
> 
> 
> 
> Answering all previous comments my understanding is that you need
> 
> Audi connect registration
> a data sim in the car
> or a mobile phone
> 
> no one is likely to run off the phone all the time as it would be very expensive
> 
> 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not necessarily. I paid a £2 per month for 1GB more data on my phone and that's normally more than enough for Connect services and music streaming. The best 12 month pre-loaded SIMs are usually around £28. I've not seen one for less than £24 per year like I pay.
Click to expand...

OK fair enough, that's good didn't realise that. Why would you go that road though relative to the in car data sim?


----------



## bainsyboy

Koimlg said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding Audi connect on the car, do you always have to connect to it via the mmi as I thought it would active all the time?
> 
> 
> 
> It is active all the time if it is enabled
Click to expand...

How do you enable all the time? 
I have to go in to settings and then click accept on the settings....I would like the service available all the time along the top of the options without having to go to menu to audi connect and having to click accept (hope that makes sense)

PS my engine is still going strong and my air con works


----------



## ZephyR2

Koimlg said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. I paid a £2 per month for 1GB more data on my phone and that's normally more than enough for Connect services and music streaming. The best 12 month pre-loaded SIMs are usually around £28. I've not seen one for less than £24 per year like I pay.
> 
> 
> 
> OK fair enough, that's good didn't realise that. Why would you go that road though relative to the in car data sim?
Click to expand...

Changed my phone a bit before the TT arrived and SIMs were looking about £8 - £10 / month = £120 per year. Didn't know about the pre-loaded 12 month SIMs then so the phone deal made sense at the time.


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding Audi connect on the car, do you always have to connect to it via the mmi as I thought it would active all the time?
> 
> 
> 
> It is active all the time if it is enabled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you enable all the time?
> I have to go in to settings and then click accept on the settings....I would like the service available all the time along the top of the options without having to go to menu to audi connect and having to click accept (hope that makes sense)
> 
> PS my engine is still going strong and my air con works
Click to expand...

When I registered for Audi connect it gave me a code. That was entered into the car and that was it e.g once turned on Google maps are alway on and car can act as a mobile hotspot all the time. Although you might not want that on all the time. Of course we also bought the data sim which is required


----------



## Rumney

bainsyboy said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding Audi connect on the car, do you always have to connect to it via the mmi as I thought it would active all the time?
> 
> 
> 
> It is active all the time if it is enabled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you enable all the time?
> I have to go in to settings and then click accept on the settings....I would like the service available all the time along the top of the options without having to go to menu to audi connect and having to click accept (hope that makes sense)
Click to expand...

bainsyboy - the video link (https://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/get- ... vices.html) shows the generic method (shown on an A6 but the method should be the same for the TT) for accessing Audi Connect from a 'suitable' mobile phone (http://microsites.audi.com/ngw_assets/m ... ds=json_en). It also shows how to auto connect every time you get into the car. I guess that the only way to be certain is to give it a try.


----------



## SpudZ

mikef4uk said:


> I took my car in today for an MOT, I had asked for a test drive in their TTRS demo car, but my car also needed an update of a new coolant head tank so they lent me their TT RS roadster for the morning
> Likes
> Engine, nice sound, didn't seem to have the midrange that my Mk2 TTRS had
> Stronic does not change gear if you activate the kick down switch in manual mode
> also doesn't change up if you hit the rev limiter and if you leave it in manual as you approach a stop it changes down at about 1100 rpm, so not too soon, the gearbox worked in manual as I think it should
> Seats had alcantara centres, very nice, I'm not a leather fan.
> Inside, typical Audi, nicely designed, heater controls neat in the vents
> 
> Dislikes
> Dashboard, didn't really find my way around it, seemed to have a million options and after I found something (like mpg) I couldn't find it again, I guess time and a lot of messing and I would get along with it
> Stronic sport mode, I used the manual in Dynamic, when I dropped into a village I pulled it across into auto and got the high revving sport mode, I guess there's a way out of that as well once you know the car
> Also in auto when accelerating 'medium hard' it seemed to reduce power after a gear change, didn't like that
> Steering felt remote? as in too light and not connecting me to the road? the whole car actually felt remote as well, weird
> Exhaust, 605 miles and it rattled like a can full of bolts in normal mode, obviously faulty.
> 
> I didn't find the car involving, or engaging to drive at all, I had it for 4 hours and ended up driving it home, leaving it in the path for 3 hours and then back to the dealer, (20 miles) I don't know what I expected, but whatever it was the car did not deliver it, so, that's that itch scratched, BMW M2 test drive next week if they can find one for me
> 
> Apologies to the TT lovers here, dont [smiley=hanged.gif] me, I was as disappointed driving it as you probably are reading this.......................................


Thanks for the feedback Mike - Underpins my decision to go with the 991.2


----------



## bainsyboy

Many thanks for the replies above. I will have to have a look at the video later when I'm next on laptop. Much appreciated


----------



## mikef4uk

OK, being lazy where do you get the 'data sim' from? my GTD could do with one

I really liked the idea of Google maps but the option of having the phone connected at all times has visions of a big scary bill at the end of the month.

What is a data sim? I guess its just a sim full of data? I take it there is no 'live' internet connection going on?


----------



## mikef4uk

SpudZ said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took my car in today for an MOT, I had asked for a test drive in their TTRS demo car, but my car also needed an update of a new coolant head tank so they lent me their TT RS roadster for the morning
> Likes
> Engine, nice sound, didn't seem to have the midrange that my Mk2 TTRS had
> Stronic does not change gear if you activate the kick down switch in manual mode
> also doesn't change up if you hit the rev limiter and if you leave it in manual as you approach a stop it changes down at about 1100 rpm, so not too soon, the gearbox worked in manual as I think it should
> Seats had alcantara centres, very nice, I'm not a leather fan.
> Inside, typical Audi, nicely designed, heater controls neat in the vents
> 
> Dislikes
> Dashboard, didn't really find my way around it, seemed to have a million options and after I found something (like mpg) I couldn't find it again, I guess time and a lot of messing and I would get along with it
> Stronic sport mode, I used the manual in Dynamic, when I dropped into a village I pulled it across into auto and got the high revving sport mode, I guess there's a way out of that as well once you know the car
> Also in auto when accelerating 'medium hard' it seemed to reduce power after a gear change, didn't like that
> Steering felt remote? as in too light and not connecting me to the road? the whole car actually felt remote as well, weird
> Exhaust, 605 miles and it rattled like a can full of bolts in normal mode, obviously faulty.
> 
> I didn't find the car involving, or engaging to drive at all, I had it for 4 hours and ended up driving it home, leaving it in the path for 3 hours and then back to the dealer, (20 miles) I don't know what I expected, but whatever it was the car did not deliver it, so, that's that itch scratched, BMW M2 test drive next week if they can find one for me
> 
> Apologies to the TT lovers here, dont [smiley=hanged.gif] me, I was as disappointed driving it as you probably are reading this.......................................
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback Mike - Underpins my decision to go with the 991.2
Click to expand...

Big shame really, why they cant just make the TTRS drive somewhere closer to a Porsche beats me?

Why does a Golf R drive so nice? and the RS3 doesn't?

Chris Harris in an R8 said ''The best thing I can say about this is it doesn't feel anything like an Audi''

I test drove a Cayman GTS, absolutely loved the drive, but not the interior size.

Why don't Audi listen?


----------



## Rev

Carfection review...


----------



## ormandj

Rev said:


> Carfection review...


I've never seen a carfection review before, and don't think I'll be watching another. The technical inaccuracies alone were staggering. Best video yet showing off Ara blue, though (some of the opening and closing shots show the paint in various light/angles). Thank you for posting; too bad the reviewer contradicted himself often and presented incorrect information.


----------



## Templar

Chief Audi spokesman when asked about the feel and understeer some enthusiasts complain of... Answer on the lines of, "people by an Audi because it drives like an Audi, why would we change that"

Not saying that's right or wrong so don't flame me.


----------



## RockKramer

Templar said:


> Chief Audi spokesman when asked about the feel and understeer some enthusiasts complain of... Answer on the lines of, "people by an Audi because it drives like an Audi, why would we change that"
> 
> Not saying that's right or wrong so don't flame me.


He's spot on though. I won't get into the reasons I moved on from Audi or those stated by others here, it's all been said before but...
When those reasons are voiced plenty of people here, on Pistonheads and elsewhere state their case for buying Audis, defend then to the hilt and rightly so. Audi might not do it the way I'd like but clearly they're doing great business their way so why change?


----------



## Koimlg

mikef4uk said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took my car in today for an MOT, I had asked for a test drive in their TTRS demo car, but my car also needed an update of a new coolant head tank so they lent me their TT RS roadster for the morning
> Likes
> Engine, nice sound, didn't seem to have the midrange that my Mk2 TTRS had
> Stronic does not change gear if you activate the kick down switch in manual mode
> also doesn't change up if you hit the rev limiter and if you leave it in manual as you approach a stop it changes down at about 1100 rpm, so not too soon, the gearbox worked in manual as I think it should
> Seats had alcantara centres, very nice, I'm not a leather fan.
> Inside, typical Audi, nicely designed, heater controls neat in the vents
> 
> Dislikes
> Dashboard, didn't really find my way around it, seemed to have a million options and after I found something (like mpg) I couldn't find it again, I guess time and a lot of messing and I would get along with it
> Stronic sport mode, I used the manual in Dynamic, when I dropped into a village I pulled it across into auto and got the high revving sport mode, I guess there's a way out of that as well once you know the car
> Also in auto when accelerating 'medium hard' it seemed to reduce power after a gear change, didn't like that
> Steering felt remote? as in too light and not connecting me to the road? the whole car actually felt remote as well, weird
> Exhaust, 605 miles and it rattled like a can full of bolts in normal mode, obviously faulty.
> 
> I didn't find the car involving, or engaging to drive at all, I had it for 4 hours and ended up driving it home, leaving it in the path for 3 hours and then back to the dealer, (20 miles) I don't know what I expected, but whatever it was the car did not deliver it, so, that's that itch scratched, BMW M2 test drive next week if they can find one for me
> 
> Apologies to the TT lovers here, dont [smiley=hanged.gif] me, I was as disappointed driving it as you probably are reading this.......................................
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback Mike - Underpins my decision to go with the 991.2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big shame really, why they cant just make the TTRS drive somewhere closer to a Porsche beats me?
> 
> Why does a Golf R drive so nice? and the RS3 doesn't?
> 
> Chris Harris in an R8 said ''The best thing I can say about this is it doesn't feel anything like an Audi''
> 
> I test drove a Cayman GTS, absolutely loved the drive, but not the interior size.
> 
> Why don't Audi listen?
Click to expand...

I drove a Cayman GTS (6 cylinder) then a new Cayman S (4 cylinder) and a TTRS 2016 on the same day. The Porsche was a great drive but the Audi still got my money. It had so much more to offer as a package. Yes it's less engaging to drive if you compare it to the close to perfect Porsche but it is still a fun car. I love it.


----------



## RockKramer

And that's why Audi won't change their approach... there's plenty of room for Audi, Porsche etc. We all look for different things in life, cars included.


----------



## datamonkey

RockKramer said:


> When those reasons are voiced plenty of people here, on Pistonheads and elsewhere state their case for buying Audis, defend then to the hilt and rightly so. Audi might not do it the way I'd like but clearly they're doing great business their way so why change?


+1 exactly!

Also when looking at the bigger picture, there's no point making it more Cayman-like as VAG already have the Cayman for buyers looking for what it provides. Same is said for the RS and what it provides. Between the RS and 718 they have more of the market covered than if they had two similar cars.


----------



## datamonkey

I see the RS page on the UK website has changed. No more "register your interest" option. lol what the fudge is going on with this car Audi?

I mean the car's been launched without being launched! :lol:


----------



## leopard

RockKramer said:


> When those reasons are voiced plenty of people on Pistonheads


Are we absolutely sure about this :lol:


----------



## RockKramer

leopard said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> When those reasons are voiced plenty of people on Pistonheads
> 
> 
> 
> Are we absolutely sure about this :lol:
Click to expand...

???????


----------



## Koimlg

leopard said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> When those reasons are voiced plenty of people on Pistonheads
> 
> 
> 
> Are we absolutely sure about this :lol:
Click to expand...

When those reasons are voiced plenty of people here, on Pistonheads and elsewhere state their case for buying Audis, defend then to the hilt and rightly so. Audi might not do it the way I'd like but clearly they're doing great business their way so why change?

Are you (Leopard) actually challenging whether people like buying Audis? Last time I checked there was no obligation to do so. It is usually because people like the car whatever model it is


----------



## tt3600

datamonkey said:


> I see the RS page on the UK website has changed. No more "register your interest" option. lol what the fudge is going on with this car Audi?
> 
> I mean the car's been launched without being launched! :lol:


Yeah along with the price brochure. Audi have clearly messed up here.


----------



## leopard

RockKramer said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> When those reasons are voiced plenty of people on Pistonheads
> 
> 
> 
> Are we absolutely sure about this :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ???????
Click to expand...




Koimlg said:


> Are you (Leopard) actually challenging whether people like buying Audis? Last time I checked there was no obligation to do so. It is usually because people like the car whatever model it is


Obviously too much to expect...

Piston head members are notorious for disliking Audi.

There spelt it out for you.


----------



## RockKramer

To be fair yes, Pistonheaders are known to dislike everything but.... they do seem to save their worst for Audi, BMW and McLaren though. As I said though, there are Audi owners there, Quattro and RS lovers who defend Audis honour in the usual way.


----------



## Koimlg

tt3600 said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the RS page on the UK website has changed. No more "register your interest" option. lol what the fudge is going on with this car Audi?
> 
> I mean the car's been launched without being launched! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah along with the price brochure. Audi have clearly messed up here.
Click to expand...

I guess you could say it is one of those circumstances where the champagne bottle didnt quite break


----------



## bainsyboy

But the audi websites did state something along the line of "please note that only a limited amount of cars will be available in the UK and no factory orders can be placed" 
Which hints to me that the audi rs will not go in to production


----------



## TerryCTR

No way it won't appear. The Pre FL RS3 SB crew were adamant that the FL would only arrive in saloon guise and low and behold up popped the FL SB.

Audi really are taking the piss with this one but factory orders will open at some point


----------



## powerplay

I popped into my local Audi today for one last go at getting into one. Not happening though with the crazy pricing on the rare few I would possibly consider.

I asked if they had any more info on when I could place an order, since it was removed from being 'coming soon' on the configurator.

As expected they had not a clue.

So I've put my name down on a new RS3. Will be nice to have a bit more room for a change!

And delivery is supposed to be autumn time - a full year after the TTRS was supposed to be :lol:


----------



## Jasonoldschool

powerplay said:


> I popped into my local Audi today for one last go at getting into one. Not happening though with the crazy pricing on the rare few I would possibly consider.
> 
> I asked if they had any more info on when I could place an order, since it was removed from being 'coming soon' on the configurator.
> 
> As expected they had not a clue.
> 
> So I've put my name down on a new RS3. Will be nice to have a bit more room for a change!
> 
> And delivery is supposed to be autumn time - a full year after the TTRS was supposed to be :lol:


I would guess the RS3 will beset with the same issues as the TTRS as it shares the same engine and ancillary parts. I spoke with Audi Uk this week and they seem to think September more cars will start to flow to these shores. The Daimler group court case is due before the European Court in June and I would guess everyone is awaiting the outcome of that.


----------



## The Pretender

MTM TT RS 2017 - 465 ps.


----------



## tt3600

First set of aftermarket alloys that actually suit the car. I like it. What are the performance stats?


----------



## tt3600

Seems there's some paint peeling issues










...and reported break sequaling.


----------



## bainsyboy

I had brake squeal last week in stop start traffic.....Hasn't done it since.

Regarding paint peeling, wouldn't that be seen on most audis?


----------



## psglas

Decided to ditch the stock alloys and Hankooks today. I went with some R8 originals and Good Year F1's.


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## Mark Pred

powerplay said:


> I popped into my local Audi today for one last go at getting into one. Not happening though with the crazy pricing on the rare few I would possibly consider.
> 
> I asked if they had any more info on when I could place an order, since it was removed from being 'coming soon' on the configurator.
> 
> As expected they had not a clue.
> 
> So I've put my name down on a new RS3. Will be nice to have a bit more room for a change!
> 
> And delivery is supposed to be autumn time - a full year after the TTRS was supposed to be :lol:


I traded my 2016 RS3 for my TTS... the RS3 was a huge let down and even adding a few more bhp won't save it from that. Boring to look at, boring to drive and a dreadful driving position polished it all off nicely. The TTS is soooooooooooo much better to drive, to be in, to look at, I could go on :lol:


----------



## Koimlg

Mark Pred said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I popped into my local Audi today for one last go at getting into one. Not happening though with the crazy pricing on the rare few I would possibly consider.
> 
> I asked if they had any more info on when I could place an order, since it was removed from being 'coming soon' on the configurator.
> 
> As expected they had not a clue.
> 
> So I've put my name down on a new RS3. Will be nice to have a bit more room for a change!
> 
> And delivery is supposed to be autumn time - a full year after the TTRS was supposed to be :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I traded my 2016 RS3 for my TTS... the RS3 was a huge let down and even adding a few more bhp won't save it from that. Boring to look at, boring to drive and a dreadful driving position polished it all off nicely. The TTS is soooooooooooo much better to drive, to be in, to look at, I could go on :lol:
Click to expand...

I loved my 2012 RS3 even if it was a bit front heavy. Currently very happy with my mk3 TTRS. Highly entertaining ...


----------



## Koimlg

The Pretender said:


>


Is this a stock photo?


----------



## mikef4uk

psglas said:


> Decided to ditch the stock alloys and Hankooks today. I went with some R8 originals and Good Year F1's.


Those work OK! I guess you fitted 4 x front wheels?


----------



## leopard

mikef4uk said:


> psglas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to ditch the stock alloys and Hankooks today. I went with some R8 originals and Good Year F1's.
> 
> 
> 
> Those work OK! I guess you fitted 4 x front wheels?
Click to expand...

The first mk3 that somehow has managed to look like a mk2


----------



## psglas

Was going to fit some TTS wheels but that would be a step too far !!

The R8 fronts are half an inch narrower and similar offset so fit fine. A germany alloy dealer on ebay was selling four fronts in great condition so relatively cheap upgrade.


----------



## mikef4uk

leopard said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psglas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to ditch the stock alloys and Hankooks today. I went with some R8 originals and Good Year F1's.
> 
> 
> 
> Those work OK! I guess you fitted 4 x front wheels?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first mk3 that somehow has managed to look like a mk2
Click to expand...

I missed that it was a Mk3, I just glanced and honestly thought it was a Mk2, note to self, must pay more attention


----------



## The Pretender

Koimlg said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a stock photo?
Click to expand...

i presume it is.


----------



## Koimlg

The Pretender said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a stock photo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i presume it is.
Click to expand...

Just wondering if it was your car or one off the internet


----------



## psglas

If you have a TT RS Mk 3 with branded mats would you mind posting a photo and the part number if possible. I'm trying to persuade my dealer that they exist.


----------



## Jasonoldschool

psglas said:


> If you have a TT RS Mk 3 with branded mats would you mind posting a photo and the part number if possible. I'm trying to persuade my dealer that they exist.




Here's a half pic of mine taken a while back, which have the white/grey trim stitching around the edge part Number is 8S2863691B there are also some available with the red stitching around the edge aswell but no idea of part Number for them I will take some betterment pics on Wednesday when I'm with my car.


----------



## psglas

Thank you.


----------



## caney

Mark Pred said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I popped into my local Audi today for one last go at getting into one. Not happening though with the crazy pricing on the rare few I would possibly consider.
> 
> I asked if they had any more info on when I could place an order, since it was removed from being 'coming soon' on the configurator.
> 
> As expected they had not a clue.
> 
> So I've put my name down on a new RS3. Will be nice to have a bit more room for a change!
> 
> And delivery is supposed to be autumn time - a full year after the TTRS was supposed to be :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I traded my 2016 RS3 for my TTS... the RS3 was a huge let down and even adding a few more bhp won't save it from that. Boring to look at, boring to drive and a dreadful driving position polished it all off nicely. The TTS is soooooooooooo much better to drive, to be in, to look at, I could go on :lol:
Click to expand...

What utter bollox! My RS3 beats the TTS hands down,drove a TTS and it was nice but can't match the performance or the sound of the 5 cylinder engine  Driving position is perfect btw


----------



## Toshiba

Im not so sure it is the B word...!

4.3 vs 4.5, thats not conclusive or should we say decisive :lol: Yes the sound is better, but the handling isn't thats for sure. And the RS3 is beyond dull and boring IMO. I totally agree with the previous poster, but if you need the space RS3 will work clearly


----------



## TerryCTR

Toshiba said:


> Im not so sure it is the B word...!
> 
> 4.3 vs 4.5, thats not conclusive or should we say decisive :lol: Yes the sound is better, but the handling isn't thats for sure. And the RS3 is beyond dull and boring IMO. I totally agree with the previous poster, but if you need the space RS3 will work clearly


Don't let the guys on ASN hear you say that, especially Terminator x as the RS3 is the best car in the world. Period.


----------



## powerplay

Mark Pred said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I popped into my local Audi today for one last go at getting into one. Not happening though with the crazy pricing on the rare few I would possibly consider.
> 
> I asked if they had any more info on when I could place an order, since it was removed from being 'coming soon' on the configurator.
> 
> As expected they had not a clue.
> 
> So I've put my name down on a new RS3. Will be nice to have a bit more room for a change!
> 
> And delivery is supposed to be autumn time - a full year after the TTRS was supposed to be :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I traded my 2016 RS3 for my TTS... the RS3 was a huge let down and even adding a few more bhp won't save it from that. Boring to look at, boring to drive and a dreadful driving position polished it all off nicely. The TTS is soooooooooooo much better to drive, to be in, to look at, I could go on :lol:
Click to expand...

For the previous gens of the RS I would agree in the most part - and I don't know about the new RS3 yet clearly, but many of the reviews from the first drives have been positive, stating the improved handling and feedback from the outgoing car.

Only time will tell, but I'm fed up of playing Audi's TTRS game. At least with the new RS3 it won't be released in a pitiful pre-spec only overpriced limited run


----------



## Rev

Koimlg said:


> Just wondering if it was your car or one off the internet


Its in this vid:


----------



## mikef4uk

powerplay said:


> For the previous gens of the RS I would agree in the most part - and I don't know about the new RS3 yet clearly, but many of the reviews from the first drives have been positive, stating the improved handling and feedback from the outgoing car.
> 
> Only time will tell, but I'm fed up of playing Audi's TTRS game. At least with the new RS3 it won't be released in a pitiful pre-spec only overpriced limited run


Perhaps this will be Audi's new game plan and will apply to any eagerly awaited new car release ?....how to piss customers off? or maybe a test of our loyalty? or maybe they're just that SUTOA that they just don't give a toss?

Whatever, I can not remember any car manufacture'r giving us the run-around like Audi have done with the TTRS, I think its awful that they cant even be arsed to offer some kind of apology, or at least an 'unofficial' explanation maybe leaked through the dealers,

I'm awaiting the RS3 saloon, possibly even the sports back now, only issue I can see is the price, the price has just been released in Germany at 55,000 euro, far too much for what is a hot hatch


----------



## Toshiba

TerryCTR said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not so sure it is the B word...!
> 
> 4.3 vs 4.5, thats not conclusive or should we say decisive :lol: Yes the sound is better, but the handling isn't thats for sure. And the RS3 is beyond dull and boring IMO. I totally agree with the previous poster, but if you need the space RS3 will work clearly
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the guys on ASN hear you say that, especially Terminator x as the RS3 is the best car in the world. Period.
Click to expand...

And who are we to disagree with his verdict? 
If it works for him, cool i say, but others should expect the same response to their perfect cars regardless of what that car is. Just because it perfect for you, it doesn't make it the perfect car for all! What magic criteria would one use to measure such a thing? Colour maybe :lol:

Oh and actually the original RS3 0-60 was slower than the current TTS, it was 4.6seconds to 60.


----------



## TerryCTR

The magic critieria I do not know, but I can tell you that if you see a Pre FL SB RS3 (post is pants apparently) in the rear view of your R8 be very afraid :lol:

That of course may be down them not stopping in time due to the wavy discs that don't work very well


----------



## The Pretender

*TTE TT RS TTE6XX.*


----------



## powerplay

So Audi just released confirmation of US pricing and launch, and at the same time have removed it from the UK site and - at present - put back the original 'coming soon' pictures from nearly a year ago.

Just wondering, why has Audi shoved a big middle finger at the UK? :?


----------



## Koimlg

powerplay said:


> So Audi just released confirmation of US pricing and launch, and at the same time have removed it from the UK site and - at present - put back the original 'coming soon' pictures from nearly a year ago.
> 
> Just wondering, why has Audi shoved a big middle finger at the UK? :?


Don't see coming soon. Just went to the site looks same as it has for weeks


----------



## powerplay

Koimlg said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Audi just released confirmation of US pricing and launch, and at the same time have removed it from the UK site and - at present - put back the original 'coming soon' pictures from nearly a year ago.
> 
> Just wondering, why has Audi shoved a big middle finger at the UK? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't see coming soon. Just went to the site looks same as it has for weeks
Click to expand...

No, it's not been the "introducing the all new..." page since last year - this was the very first page that appeared before they announced pricing, which it is currently.

All new? Be time for a face lift soon :roll:


----------



## mikef4uk

powerplay said:


> So Audi just released confirmation of US pricing and launch, and at the same time have removed it from the UK site and - at present - put back the original 'coming soon' pictures from nearly a year ago.
> 
> Just wondering, why has Audi shoved a big middle finger at the UK? :?


I was talking to a good contact today from the independent garage side of things, he has no axe to grind either way with the TTRS, his view on the ''now you see it now you dont' fiasco was air conditioning refrigerant and problems with the new aluminium cylinder block cracking, there was some mention on here about engine problems, I dont know whether 'cracking' was mentioned or not though?


----------



## Shug750S

powerplay said:


> So Audi just released confirmation of US pricing and launch, and at the same time have removed it from the UK site and - at present - put back the original 'coming soon' pictures from nearly a year ago.
> 
> Just wondering, why has Audi shoved a big middle finger at the UK? :?


Or maybe with Brexit and the £ dropping against the € they are looking at the drop in profits if they release here?

Alternative being to raise the price to compensate, but then it would be even more expensive...


----------



## mikef4uk

Shug750S said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Audi just released confirmation of US pricing and launch, and at the same time have removed it from the UK site and - at present - put back the original 'coming soon' pictures from nearly a year ago.
> 
> Just wondering, why has Audi shoved a big middle finger at the UK? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe with Brexit and the £ dropping against the € they are looking at the drop in profits if they release here?
> 
> Alternative being to raise the price to compensate, but then it would be even more expensive...
Click to expand...

I'm probably explaining the 'bleedin' obvious here to most people, but, the price of cars has very little to do with the manufacturer making a 'reasonable' profit, it's all down to what they think the market will stand, or in other words ''how much can we fleece them for?''

Being as Audi released very few mk3 TTRS's into the market last year, and 4 months on there are still around 20 advertised for sale they should have by now realised that £60k plus for a (reasonable spec) TT is about £10K too much.

I would hope that when they get their act together and actually start supplying cars that the std spec will be higher than at present, after all, if they lowered the price that would really piss current owners off and Audi don't do that :lol: :lol:


----------



## leopard

mikef4uk said:


> I was talking to a good contact today from the independent garage side of things, he has no axe to grind either way with the TTRS, his view on the ''now you see it now you dont' fiasco was air conditioning refrigerant and problems with the new aluminium cylinder block cracking, there was some mention on here about engine problems, I dont know whether 'cracking' was mentioned or not though?


Interesting.

Gold star for the first person who fesses up to having said problem and how Audi are treating them over this


----------



## Jasonoldschool

leopard said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking to a good contact today from the independent garage side of things, he has no axe to grind either way with the TTRS, his view on the ''now you see it now you dont' fiasco was air conditioning refrigerant and problems with the new aluminium cylinder block cracking, there was some mention on here about engine problems, I dont know whether 'cracking' was mentioned or not though?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Gold star for the first person who fesses up to having said problem and how Audi are treating them over this
Click to expand...

It's officially the air conditioning refrigerant type approval, dealers have an official release from Audi about it, but most sales persons can't be arsed to look through the bulletins to find it...It's the EEC directive which is holding up the UK getting more cars and the ongoing court case in the European Courts that MB are challenging.

I have a friend who runs a car AC company (coolcar) and he's right over this as it affects his business ongoing.


----------



## ZephyR2

Refrigerant approvals, engine block problems .... maybe, maybe not.
I seem to recall a long time ago, even before the start of this thread I think, that rumours and press releases suggested that Audi would only be producing a very limited number of TTRSs. I've got an idea that the figure quoted was 50 units for the UK which was presumed by most on here to be the number of RSs they expected sell each year.
Does anyone else remember this? Was it 50 units or was it 200 ? Does it have any bearing on the ongoing delays?


----------



## Demessiah is back

....


----------



## Toshiba

But yet Audi had the foresight to make sure all the other engines had the correct refrigerant type approval - and just happened to forget about the RS?


----------



## brittan

Demessiah is back said:


> Been in an argument with audi UK over my car being misdescribed and they have been forced to buy it back.


Curious. In what way was the car misdescribed?


----------



## Toshiba

brittan said:


> Demessiah is back said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been in an argument with audi UK over my car being misdescribed and they have been forced to buy it back.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious. In what way was the car misdescribed?
Click to expand...

The RS badge :lol:


----------



## Demessiah is back

Toshiba said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demessiah is back said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been in an argument with audi UK over my car being misdescribed and they have been forced to buy it back.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious. In what way was the car misdescribed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The RS badge :lol:
Click to expand...

Definitely not. The car was probably the best RS badged car I have driven.

It was just something small but significant to me.

Brittan you have a PM


----------



## powerplay

brittan said:


> Demessiah is back said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been in an argument with audi UK over my car being misdescribed and they have been forced to buy it back.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious. In what way was the car misdescribed?
Click to expand...

Yes what could possibly have been so important you took this action?

Guess this means your username will change to Demessiah isn't back? :lol:


----------



## Koimlg

200 units brought in, mix of roadsters and coupe and now only 20 on the approved Audi site from over 30 not so long ago plus one or two extras advertised elsewhere. Not bad sales for a niche vehicle. We have been here before. With some one confirming that RS versions never sell in in large numbers. 200 units or so around what they might sell in a year or at least a lot more then 4 months. So not doing too bad

Cylinder head cracking?? Well not heard of one single example yet. Mine still ticks along nicely, or may be its a ticking bomb ! On the coolant side, this is purely regulatory and affects the car not one tiny bit other than may be being the reason for delaying the car


----------



## Toshiba

[quote="Demessiah is GONE":2xect58r]
Definitely not. The car was probably the best RS badged car I have driven.

It was just something small but significant to me.

Brittan you have a PM[/quote]

Have you driven a real RS? 
I have an RS7 performance at the moment, now thats a piece of engineering and with some software tweaks :twisted:


----------



## F1_STAR

When are you getting your new car Toshiba? What's it going to be??

Demessiah - was the official TTRS spokesman and brand ambassador??


----------



## bainsyboy

Oh Toshiba you have creased me up over the years.. Have you driven a real rs.. Funny guy


----------



## leopard

F1_STAR said:


> When are you getting your new car Toshiba? What's it going to be??
> 
> Demessiah - was the official TTRS spokesman and brand ambassador??


This is true and a vacancy now needs filling.

It has to be an RS owner in order to get the panties moist of the bored housewife with the sound of their five cylinders


----------



## TerryCTR

leopard said:


> F1_STAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you getting your new car Toshiba? What's it going to be??
> 
> Demessiah - was the official TTRS spokesman and brand ambassador??
> 
> 
> 
> This is true and a vacancy now needs filling.
> 
> It has to be an RS owner in order to get the panties moist of the bored housewife with the sound of their five cylinders
Click to expand...

Koimig? :lol:


----------



## leopard

:lol:


----------



## Shug750S

Demessiah is back said:


> It was just something small but significant to me.


So all that about the engine and moistness and they are let down by your size :lol:


----------



## Koimlg

TerryCTR said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F1_STAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you getting your new car Toshiba? What's it going to be??
> 
> Demessiah - was the official TTRS spokesman and brand ambassador??
> 
> 
> 
> This is true and a vacancy now needs filling.
> 
> It has to be an RS owner in order to get the panties moist of the bored housewife with the sound of their five cylinders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Koimig? :lol:
Click to expand...

Ha ha! err no....


----------



## ormandj

Demessiah is back said:


> Definitely not. The car was probably the best RS badged car I have driven.
> 
> It was just something small but significant to me.
> 
> Brittan you have a PM


What's the secret "small but significant" thing? I'm curious to know, that's a very strong positive comment to make followed by a suspense-generating tease.


----------



## tt3600

Demessiah is back said:


> It was just something small but significant to me.


55 litre instead of 60 litre fuel tank?


----------



## TFP

Koimlg said:


> 200 units brought in, mix of roadsters and coupe and now only 20 on the approved Audi site from over 30 not so long ago


Some of those are sold but still advertised.

I deposited one a week ago and it's still advertised.


----------



## Koimlg

TFP said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 200 units brought in, mix of roadsters and coupe and now only 20 on the approved Audi site from over 30 not so long ago
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those are sold but still advertised.
> 
> I deposited one a week ago and it's still advertised.
Click to expand...

yep slowly selling as you would expect. Which one have you gone for?


----------



## mikef4uk

TFP said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 200 units brought in, mix of roadsters and coupe and now only 20 on the approved Audi site from over 30 not so long ago
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those are sold but still advertised.
> 
> I deposited one a week ago and it's still advertised.
Click to expand...

I found the same when looking for a Golf,

Some were advertised and had been sold a while back,

Some were not advertised at all but ''appeared'' when I went to see another car

I very nearly went to see a car 180 miles away with 2300 miles, but I thought I could see an extra digit on the odometer on the photograph of the interior, the salesman insisted the mileage was 'around' 2300, but I persuaded him to check the car whilst I was on the phone, it was actually nearly 14000 miles, the car also stayed advertised with the 'low miles' for the next two weeks...........until I contacted VW customer services

And the only way to work out (on most adverts) the cars additional spec was to look at the pictures, the descriptions were rubbish


----------



## TFP

Koimlg said:


> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 200 units brought in, mix of roadsters and coupe and now only 20 on the approved Audi site from over 30 not so long ago
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those are sold but still advertised.
> 
> I deposited one a week ago and it's still advertised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep slowly selling as you would expect. Which one have you gone for?
Click to expand...

It's the grey one at Hitchin.

Just a quick question please, did you get a normal TT handbook with yours? I was wondering if there should have been a "RS" specific one with the car?

Tim

Just checked again, they must have heard me, it's off now.

I think the one at Kings Lynn is sold also, the sales chap has stopped calling me.

Nice people at both garages.


----------



## Demessiah is back

Mine is for sale now.

Must be the best one for sale and great value.

Had it from new unregistered so has not been test driven by anybody (yet). Oil always warmed up etc.

Gtechniq coated inside and out.

52k on Audi approved site.

Great car and someone should snap it up.


----------



## tt3600

How come you are selling it so soon?


----------



## Jasonoldschool

Mines for sale on Pistonheads......I've got something new coming end of the month....


----------



## Toshiba

tt3600 said:


> How come you are selling it so soon?


Still wasn't able to get the girls wet even with a TT.


----------



## Dash

Toshiba said:


> Still wasn't able to get the girls wet even with a TT.


 :lol:

I'm surprised to see people selling up so quick when there is still nothing definitive on factory orders. Too expensive? Not good enough car? Just trying to minimise depreciation and betting on factory orders coming soon?


----------



## ZephyR2

Toshiba said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come you are selling it so soon?
> 
> 
> 
> Still wasn't able to get the girls wet even with a TT.
Click to expand...

Well he was but it was thru them pissing themselves laughing.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## F1_STAR

Perhaps all this talk of aluminium heads cracking and refrigerant are putting people off. Who knows? Former TTRS owners should tell us (if they wish to do so), which would be interesting to hear there reasons as initially quite a few were praising the car telling us how great it is etc ...

May be the ''chosen one'' realized the small problem was that they fitted it with a standard TT engine 

The vet gets 'em wet


----------



## Demessiah is back

I had to get out before the plebs could get them.

It would have devalued the 'Demessiah' brand.


----------



## Shug750S

tt3600 said:


> How come you are selling it so soon?


something small but significant apparently, but a secret...

Wonder if he'll tell the buyer?


----------



## Toshiba

Shug750S said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come you are selling it so soon?
> 
> 
> 
> something small
Click to expand...

Penis? intellect? Sense of humour? Driving skill? Chance of getting laid? Too fat to get into the seat? or the chance of staying on topic?


----------



## ZephyR2

Toshiba said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come you are selling it so soon?
> 
> 
> 
> something small
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Penis? intellect? Sense of humour? Driving skill? Chance of getting laid? Too fat to get into the seat? or the chance of staying on topic?
Click to expand...

 PMSL

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## leopard

ZephyR2 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penis? intellect? Sense of humour? Driving skill? Chance of getting laid? Too fat to get into the seat? or the chance of staying on topic?
> 
> 
> 
> PMSL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.
Click to expand...

The cock isn't the problem as it's already been confirmed by the ladies that the shaft is sufficient...

Over on one just learnt that Billy has cooked beer battered fish and triple cooked chips


----------



## Koimlg

Some of those are sold but still advertised.

I deposited one a week ago and it's still advertised.[/quote]

yep slowly selling as you would expect. Which one have you gone for?[/quote]

It's the grey one at Hitchin.

Just a quick question please, did you get a normal TT handbook with yours? I was wondering if there should have been a "RS" specific one with the car?

Tim

Just checked again, they must have heard me, it's off now.

I think the one at Kings Lynn is sold also, the sales chap has stopped calling me.

Nice people at both garages.[/quote]

It's a TT one but has specific RS additions


----------



## ormandj

Demessiah is back said:


> Mine is for sale now.
> 
> Must be the best one for sale and great value.
> 
> Had it from new unregistered so has not been test driven by anybody (yet). Oil always warmed up etc.
> 
> Gtechniq coated inside and out.
> 
> 52k on Audi approved site.
> 
> Great car and someone should snap it up.


Mind PMing the secret bad thing? I'm purchasing one in the states, and am trying to gather as much owner-based info as possible.


----------



## Nic chapman

I just got a normal handbook when I bought the Ara Blue from York Audi.


----------



## leopard

The secret bad thing.

It's a steering issue...


----------



## Demessiah is back

It just didn't have Audi connect, same as all the launch cars.

As I said nothing major but it was an annoyance to me.

Sorry to disappoint all the RS haters but the car was epic. The RS still is the best small sports car for the road on sale atm which is why I have not really replaced it yet.


----------



## mikef4uk

Demessiah is back said:


> It just didn't have Audi connect, same as all the launch cars.
> 
> As I said nothing major but it was an annoyance to me.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint all the RS haters but the car was epic. The RS still is the best small sports car for the road on sale atm which is why I have not really replaced it yet.


If it really was that good just buy a new one to your spec then 

I dont think there are any 'RS haters' here, there are people here who are disappointed with the car (me) and there are people who are disappointed the way Audi has conducted itself and the launch/availability of the car (also me)

But that really doesn't mean 'I hate the car' it simply means it isn't what I had hoped it would be, each to their own,


----------



## leopard

Demessiah is back said:


> It just didn't have Audi connect, same as all the launch cars.
> 
> As I said nothing major but it was an annoyance to me.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint all the RS haters but the car was epic. The RS still is the best small sports car for the road on sale atm which is why I have not really replaced it yet.


You've completely blown your image.I was convinced it was a steering issue for you.


----------



## Toshiba

Audi connect :lol: 
Well I've used it on mine twice... such an insignificant feature would never be a deal breaking for "the best small sports car for the road on sale atm", (IF no other cars were parked on the said "road" at the point you say that - it would be true)... its a moderately faster TTS, nothing else is different :roll:

Get the Tdi version. :wink:


----------



## TFP

Nic chapman said:


> I just got a normal handbook when I bought the Ara Blue from York Audi.


Thank you.


----------



## bainsyboy

The only feature that I find useful on the audi connect is the fuel price comparison part as I have two BP garages that normally have a 5p difference per litre for ultimate.. Apart from that complete waste of time


----------



## tt3600

Toshiba said:


> its a moderately faster TTS, nothing else is different :roll:


lol


----------



## Rumney

bainsyboy said:


> The only feature that I find useful on the audi connect is the fuel price comparison part as I have two BP garages that normally have a 5p difference per litre for ultimate.. Apart from that complete waste of time


Not the Google maps and Street View??


----------



## datamonkey

Koimlg said:


> Some of those are sold but still advertised.
> 
> I deposited one a week ago and it's still advertised.


yep slowly selling as you would expect. Which one have you gone for?[/quote]

It's the grey one at Hitchin.

Just a quick question please, did you get a normal TT handbook with yours? I was wondering if there should have been a "RS" specific one with the car?

Tim

Just checked again, they must have heard me, it's off now.

I think the one at Kings Lynn is sold also, the sales chap has stopped calling me.

Nice people at both garages.[/quote]

It's a TT one but has specific RS additions[/quote]

----------------------------------

Arrrrgggggghhhhhh! I've got to ask as it's driving me bananas...

Why do some/most of your posts not quote properly? Seems you are missing the opening "


> " code. You just need to include that in the text you are quoting at the beginning of the quote. Otherwise makes for annoying reading as you can't tell very easily who's content is who's... As demonstrated above :evil:


----------



## datamonkey

F1_STAR said:


> Perhaps all this talk of aluminium heads cracking and refrigerant are putting people off. Who knows?


Thing is they're releasing the RS3 Sportback and Sedan which both have the 5 pot so can't see how the TT RS delay is related to problems with the ally block cracking otherwise they'd have the same issue. If they'd solved the issue then surely the TTRS would be coming out...


----------



## TFP

datamonkey said:


> F1_STAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps all this talk of aluminium heads cracking and refrigerant are putting people off. Who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is they're releasing the RS3 Sportback and Sedan which both have the 5 pot so can't see how the TT RS delay is related to problems with the ally block cracking otherwise they'd have the same issue. If they'd solved the issue then surely the TTRS would be coming out...
Click to expand...

An Audi salesman told me it was the emissions.

He said all the TTRS's had to be registered in 2016 as they would no longer pass in 2017 as they no loner meet the target with the air conditioning switched on.

Anyone else been told this?

I usually take anything coming out of a sales persons mouth with a pinch of salt, but it was said with some confidence.


----------



## bainsyboy

Rumney said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only feature that I find useful on the audi connect is the fuel price comparison part as I have two BP garages that normally have a 5p difference per litre for ultimate.. Apart from that complete waste of time
> 
> 
> 
> Not the Google maps and Street View??
Click to expand...

It's a bit gimmicky and lets be honest if you're driving your not really looking to see if you the sat nav is on google earth or just the normal view.

Does anybody know how much they charge after the initial year sub runs out?


----------



## Toshiba

It's 3 years FoC (UK), no idea as to the cost going forward but Audi being Audi it will change before then anyway...



tt3600 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> its a moderately faster TTS, nothing else is different :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

Remind us what the difference is over the TTS?
A few trim bits? Built on the same line from the same parts (not by the RS division), fugly wheels?? minor bumper tweak and a better exhaust (quads are silly)?? Half a second to 60??


----------



## TFP

Toshiba said:


> It's 3 years FoC (UK), no idea as to the cost going forward but Audi being Audi it will change before then anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> its a moderately faster TTS, nothing else is different :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remind us what the difference is over the TTS?
> A few trim bits? Built on the same line from the same parts (not by the RS division), fugly wheels?? minor bumper tweak and a better exhaust (quads are silly)?? Half a second to 60??
Click to expand...

The noise was the major difference for me.


----------



## Toshiba

Noise is significantly better. The package is just not worth the price Audi are asking.. esp given the competency level of the current S ( MK2 RS performance with much better handling and drivability).


----------



## Jasonoldschool

Demessiah is back said:


> It just didn't have Audi connect, same as all the launch cars.
> 
> As I said nothing major but it was an annoyance to me.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint all the RS haters but the car was epic. The RS still is the best small sports car for the road on sale atm which is why I have not really replaced it yet.


I have a launch car and mine has Audi Connect.....


----------



## bainsyboy

cheers Tosh...mine, when I bring it up on the dash though says valued until 15th December which was the date that I purchased it


----------



## ZephyR2

bainsyboy said:


> Rumney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only feature that I find useful on the audi connect is the fuel price comparison part as I have two BP garages that normally have a 5p difference per litre for ultimate.. Apart from that complete waste of time
> 
> 
> 
> Not the Google maps and Street View??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a bit gimmicky and lets be honest if you're driving your not really looking to see if you the sat nav is on google earth or just the normal view.
Click to expand...

Live traffic info is good. You get map updates and destination entry from Google maps and my Audi is useful.
All that train, bus, plane city events and news stuff is pretty rubbish tho.


----------



## Koimlg

Demessiah is back said:


> It just didn't have Audi connect, same as all the launch cars.
> 
> As I said nothing major but it was an annoyance to me.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint all the RS haters but the car was epic. The RS still is the best small sports car for the road on sale atm which is why I have not really replaced it yet.


Mine has Audi connect!


----------



## Koimlg

Toshiba said:


> Audi connect :lol:
> Well I've used it on mine twice... such an insignificant feature would never be a deal breaking for "the best small sports car for the road on sale atm", (IF no other cars were parked on the said "road" at the point you say that - it would be true)... its a moderately faster TTS, nothing else is different :roll:
> 
> Get the Tdi version. :wink:


Moderately faster !!!! Really?? I would say significantly faster, more growly, more punchy and a lot more mad


----------



## Koimlg

TFP said:


> Nic chapman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a normal handbook when I bought the Ara Blue from York Audi.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...

As I mentioned it does have RS specific text for relevant features


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> The only feature that I find useful on the audi connect is the fuel price comparison part as I have two BP garages that normally have a 5p difference per litre for ultimate.. Apart from that complete waste of time


Google maps look so cool on the sat nav 8)


----------



## Koimlg

----------------------------------

Arrrrgggggghhhhhh! I've got to ask as it's driving me bananas...

Why do some/most of your posts not quote properly? Seems you are missing the opening "


> " code. You just need to include that in the text you are quoting at the beginning of the quote. Otherwise makes for annoying reading as you can't tell very easily who's content is who's... As demonstrated above :evil:


Sometimes it works sometimes not but I do the same thing each time. Hit the quote button scroll to the bottom and write


----------



## Demessiah is back

Koimlg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi connect :lol:
> Well I've used it on mine twice... such an insignificant feature would never be a deal breaking for "the best small sports car for the road on sale atm", (IF no other cars were parked on the said "road" at the point you say that - it would be true)... its a moderately faster TTS, nothing else is different :roll:
> 
> Get the Tdi version. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Moderately faster !!!! Really?? I would say significantly faster, more growly, more punchy and a lot more mad
Click to expand...

Koimlg gets my approval as the new TTRS brand ambassador!

Consider yourself hired!


----------



## Demessiah is back

Until Demessiah is back is back!


----------



## Koimlg

Get the Tdi version. :wink:[/quote]

Moderately faster !!!! Really?? I would say significantly faster, more growly, more punchy and a lot more mad [/quote]

Koimlg gets my approval as the new TTRS brand ambassador!

Consider yourself hired![/quote]

Trouble is that it would appear that you need to be a bit of a delusional sex God to qualify. re - hydrated underwear. As I am female and last time I thought about it, not a lesbian, I would probably fail badly as such ambassador. :lol:

IT IS NOT WORKING AGAIN...regarding quoting


----------



## Toshiba

bainsyboy said:


> cheers Tosh...mine, when I bring it up on the dash though says valued until 15th December which was the date that I purchased it


I'm not home, i dont have the TT with me, but heres what one of my other Audis looks like in terms of licences.
**This was not fun on an iOS device!**












Koimlg said:


> Trouble is that it would appear that you need to be a bit of a delusional sex God to qualify. re - hydrated underwear. As I am female and last time I thought about it, not a lesbian, I would probably fail badly as such ambassador. :lol:
> 
> IT IS NOT WORKING AGAIN...regarding quoting


You can still be a sex god without a small penis. :lol:



Koimlg said:


> Moderately faster !!!! Really?? I would say significantly faster, more growly, more punchy and a lot more mad


@14%, not sure about that..


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Just a thought but when might we expect the mid life facelift for the Mark 3? Is there any chance, even a small one, that Audi might just be tempted to hold off now until the facelift is ready? I guess probably not as the changes are not normally all that noticeable visually and are more usually engine related which of course is not an option for the new 5 pot! Really odd, whatever the reason is!!


----------



## bainsyboy

Cheers Tosh. Mines only for a year by looks of it


----------



## Toshiba

bainsyboy said:


> Cheers Tosh. Mines only for a year by looks of it


I'd raise it with the supplying dealer. from the book "Online services will only be available within the coverage of the mobile phone network; there may be additional costs for the use of these services (charges and billing correspond to the personal mobile phone contract or SIM card contract). Due to high data volumes, a mobile phone contract including an unlimited or high usage data plan is strongly recommended. The content and scope of the online-based services offered may vary.
When ordered as an option, a 36-month Audi Connect subscription is provided with your vehicle. The subscription runs from the point of vehicle delivery. Should you wish to continue to use Audi Connect after 36 months, please consult your Audi Centre for details (including the latest subscription fees)."

This is the TTS.


----------



## bainsyboy

Cheers Tosh. I am having warranty work carried out this coming Monday, so will mention it to them.

Before anyone ask's engine still fine...It's just audi can't manage to make number plates by the looks of it...the yellow reflective part on rear plate has started to peel off...Good advert for them.

Also....Just done a we buy any car evaluation....apparently my car is worth £35k so have lost £20k in 3 months....not bad going :lol:


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> Cheers Tosh. I am having warranty work carried out this coming Monday, so will mention it to them.
> 
> Before anyone ask's engine still fine...It's just audi can't manage to make number plates by the looks of it...the yellow reflective part on rear plate has started to peel off...Good advert for them.
> 
> Also....Just done a we buy any car evaluation....apparently my car is worth £35k so have lost £20k in 3 months....not bad going :lol:


Excellent just checked too, well I have lost £28k in 4 months.... :lol:


----------



## tt3600

@Koimlg - Er just his the quote button, you're the only forum user that has a problem :?

Edit: You got it!


----------



## tt3600

bainsyboy said:


> Cheers Tosh. I am having warranty work carried out this coming Monday, so will mention it to them.
> 
> Before anyone ask's engine still fine...It's just audi can't manage to make number plates by the looks of it...the yellow reflective part on rear plate has started to peel off...Good advert for them.
> 
> Also....Just done a we buy any car evaluation....apparently my car is worth £35k so have lost £20k in 3 months....not bad going :lol:


£20K is what my banger is worth so you've lost a used TT RS in no time


----------



## Toshiba

Getting a valuation now is going to be a bloodbath, it will hold that price for a while before levelling off towards year 2 and 3.
My R8 lost 20k after 6 months but is still worth the same now!


----------



## Koimlg

tt3600 said:


> @Koimlg - Er just his the quote button, you're the only forum user that has a problem :?
> 
> Edit: You got it!


As said I do the same everytime so no idea


----------



## The Pretender

*Neidfaktor.com "The Five Cylinder Projekt".*


----------



## bainsyboy

tt3600 said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Tosh. I am having warranty work carried out this coming Monday, so will mention it to them.
> 
> Before anyone ask's engine still fine...It's just audi can't manage to make number plates by the looks of it...the yellow reflective part on rear plate has started to peel off...Good advert for them.
> 
> Also....Just done a we buy any car evaluation....apparently my car is worth £35k so have lost £20k in 3 months....not bad going :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> £20K is what my banger is worth so you've lost a used TT RS in no time
Click to expand...

It's we buy any car. Com...who quoted me 9k for my previous rs that I got 17k from an audi dealer for, that then went on to sell it for over 20k. So I'd take any quote from we buy with a pinch of salt as they normally take the pee.. Unless of course they know about the exploding engines, dodgy air con gas and dodgy gear boxes and steering... Every day is like April fools on here at times, but it do make I smile  dare say the next thing will be that the wheels turn round at the wrong ratio


----------



## Koimlg

Before anyone ask's engine still fine...It's just audi can't manage to make number plates by the looks of it...the yellow reflective part on rear plate has started to peel off...Good advert for them.

Also....Just done a we buy any car evaluation....apparently my car is worth £35k so have lost £20k in 3 months....not bad going :lol:[/quote]

£20K is what my banger is worth so you've lost a used TT RS in no time [/quote]

It's we buy any car. Com...who quoted me 9k for my previous rs that I got 17k from an audi dealer for, that then went on to sell it for over 20k. So I'd take any quote from we buy with a pinch of salt as they normally take the pee.. Unless of course they know about the exploding engines, dodgy air con gas and dodgy gear boxes and steering... Every day is like April fools on here at times, but it do make I smile  dare say the next thing will be that the wheels turn round at the wrong ratio[/quote]

Still cruising and sounding great...


----------



## TerryCTR

Koimig are you trying to triple quote and you get the error message saying you can't too many quotes etc?


----------



## datamonkey

Koimig for some reason you're posts that don't quote properly always have the end quote included so you could manually add the opening quote just by typing -


> - at the beginning of each quoted sentence... Simples


----------



## TFP

My TTRS has an exhaust rattle/noise on cold start up, dealer saying it's normal.

Anyone have a view on this?


----------



## The Pretender

Low Rider.


----------



## bainsyboy

TFP.. Mine basically does it for about 30 seconds and then sounds normal, so would say that it is part and partial of the set up.


----------



## TFP

bainsyboy said:


> TFP.. Mine basically does it for about 30 seconds and then sounds normal, so would say that it is part and partial of the set up.


Ok, thank you.

If "they all do it" then I'll have to live with it I guess.

Or maybe it's one of the reasons you can't buy a new one.


----------



## Toshiba

This happened on the MK2 RS too and i'm sure i had my exhaust replaced FoC.


----------



## TerryCTR

datamonkey said:


> Koimig for some reason you're posts that don't quote properly always have the end quote included so you could manually add the opening quote just by typing -
> 
> 
> 
> - at the beginning of each quoted sentence... Simples
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly, it's on the triple quoted posts that she is removing too much including the starting quote.
Click to expand...




Toshiba said:


> This happened on the MK2 RS too and i'm sure i had my exhaust replaced FoC.


I'm sure Brittan had his replaced on the Mk3 but it still did it initially


----------



## TFP

So, I've had the car a couple of days now, thought I'd share my humble opinion.

I deposited a build slot back in Oct.

Cancelled it when I found out how much Audi was charging for the extras, no way a TTRS is worth nearly 60k with the options I wanted.

Bought a demo with the options I wanted for an agreeable price.

I was still a bit unsure whether any TT is worth 50k.

But having just sold a 981 high spec Boxster S I can say I love this car.

It has so much more drama, and smile inducing noise, and modern tech that it makes the Porsche a bit dull.

Yes it's not a Porsche, and most people don't see it as anything other than an Audi TT, which is a downside, but as a drivers car I don't think it can be beaten at this price range.

I'm no racing driver, and I'll not be exploring the cars limits, so I'll never get the "Cayman better drivers car" thing. For someone that races then maybe the Cayman is the one, but that four pot engine sound instantly dismissed any chance of me buying a new one.

My next Porsche will have to be a 911 turbo if it's going to better this little Audi, and we all know how much they cost, or a used GT4 Cayman, but again, look at the prices.

I don't normally keep my cars that long, but I think it'll be some time before something else comes along that'll beat this little Audi.

Unless Porsche decide to build a 718 GTS Cayman with the 6 cylinder engine again with closer to 400bhp, my deposit will be straight down.


----------



## Koimlg

TFP said:


> So, I've had the car a couple of days now, thought I'd share my humble opinion.
> 
> I deposited a build slot back in Oct.
> 
> Cancelled it when I found out how much Audi was charging for the extras, no way a TTRS is worth nearly 60k with the options I wanted.
> 
> Bought a demo with the options I wanted for an agreeable price.
> 
> I was still a bit unsure whether any TT is worth 50k.
> 
> But having just sold a 981 high spec Boxster S I can say I love this car.
> 
> It has so much more drama, and smile inducing noise, and modern tech that it makes the Porsche a bit dull.
> 
> Yes it's not a Porsche, and most people don't see it as anything other than an Audi TT, which is a downside, but as a drivers car I don't think it can be beaten at this price range.
> 
> I'm no racing driver, and I'll not be exploring the cars limits, so I'll never get the "Cayman better drivers car" thing. For someone that races then maybe the Cayman is the one, but that four pot engine sound instantly dismissed any chance of me buying a new one.
> 
> My next Porsche will have to be a 911 turbo if it's going to better this little Audi, and we all know how much they cost, or a used GT4 Cayman, but again, look at the prices.
> 
> I don't normally keep my cars that long, but I think it'll be some time before something else comes along that'll beat this little Audi.
> 
> Unless Porsche decide to build a 718 GTS Cayman with the 6 cylinder engine again with closer to 400bhp, my deposit will be straight down.


Totally agree with the last comment although virtual dashboard preferred too


----------



## brittan

.


----------



## mikef4uk

TFP said:


> My TTRS has an exhaust rattle/noise on cold start up, dealer saying it's normal.
> 
> Anyone have a view on this?


The demo car they gave me whilst my car was in for MOT had the same rattle when in normal mode, sounded terrible to me and something I do not think is normal, it might be a common fault, that doesnt make it normal, I cant for one minute imagine the Audi brief to the exhaust manufacturer being ''Lets make the car rattle like a good one one start up''


----------



## mikef4uk

TFP said:


> My next Porsche will have to be a 911 turbo if it's going to better this little Audi, and we all know how much they cost, or a used GT4 Cayman, but again, look at the prices.


Cayman GT4 is certainly not an every day car for two reasons
1) The clutch, two sets of traffic lights would have your left leg screaming for mercy, its that heavy
2) If fitted with the gorgeous 918 spider seats they are so hard to get out of that after a couple of days I would be crying enough

And before the replies come in...I'm a pretty fit thinish bloke, capable of walking an easy 15 -20 miles a day


----------



## Koimlg

mikef4uk said:


> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> My next Porsche will have to be a 911 turbo if it's going to better this little Audi, and we all know how much they cost, or a used GT4 Cayman, but again, look at the prices.
> 
> 
> 
> Cayman GT4 is certainly not an every day car for two reasons
> 1) The clutch, two sets of traffic lights would have your left leg screaming for mercy, its that heavy
> 2) If fitted with the gorgeous 918 spider seats they are so hard to get out of that after a couple of days I would be crying enough
> 
> And before the replies come in...I'm a pretty fit thinish bloke, capable of walking an easy 15 -20 miles a day
Click to expand...

It's a track car and designed to look cool, not for daily use I would agree


----------



## Jasonoldschool

TFP said:


> My TTRS has an exhaust rattle/noise on cold start up, dealer saying it's normal.
> 
> Anyone have a view on this?


It's not normal....mine did it then I had new rear box fitted and it fixed it...lI think a few other people have complained about this.


----------



## Jasonoldschool

TFP said:


> So, I've had the car a couple of days now, thought I'd share my humble opinion.
> 
> I deposited a build slot back in Oct.
> 
> Cancelled it when I found out how much Audi was charging for the extras, no way a TTRS is worth nearly 60k with the options I wanted.
> 
> Bought a demo with the options I wanted for an agreeable price.
> 
> I was still a bit unsure whether any TT is worth 50k.
> 
> But having just sold a 981 high spec Boxster S I can say I love this car.
> 
> It has so much more drama, and smile inducing noise, and modern tech that it makes the Porsche a bit dull.
> 
> Nines being collected Monday by a dealer who has paid £50300 for it......there's a few dealers that have customers looking for the right car with the right options.
> 
> Yes it's not a Porsche, and most people don't see it as anything other than an Audi TT, which is a downside, but as a drivers car I don't think it can be beaten at this price range.
> 
> I'm no racing driver, and I'll not be exploring the cars limits, so I'll never get the "Cayman better drivers car" thing. For someone that races then maybe the Cayman is the one, but that four pot engine sound instantly dismissed any chance of me buying a new one.
> 
> My next Porsche will have to be a 911 turbo if it's going to better this little Audi, and we all know how much they cost, or a used GT4 Cayman, but again, look at the prices.
> 
> I don't normally keep my cars that long, but I think it'll be some time before something else comes along that'll beat this little Audi.
> 
> Unless Porsche decide to build a 718 GTS Cayman with the 6 cylinder engine again with closer to 400bhp, my deposit will be straight down.


----------



## TFP

Jasonoldschool said:


> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> My TTRS has an exhaust rattle/noise on cold start up, dealer saying it's normal.
> 
> Anyone have a view on this?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not normal....mine did it then I had new rear box fitted and it fixed it...lI think a few other people have complained about this.
Click to expand...

Thank you Jason, I'll call the dealer on Monday and get it booked in.


----------



## datamonkey

Koimlg said:


> It's a track car and designed to look cool, not for daily use I would agree


Nice looking quotes you have their Koimig! :wink:


----------



## bainsyboy

I have a brand new rear number plate which was fitted under warranty... You di t get that with a Porche I wouldn't have thought lol


----------



## TerryCTR

mikef4uk said:


> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> My next Porsche will have to be a 911 turbo if it's going to better this little Audi, and we all know how much they cost, or a used GT4 Cayman, but again, look at the prices.
> 
> 
> 
> Cayman GT4 is certainly not an every day car for two reasons
> 1) The clutch, two sets of traffic lights would have your left leg screaming for mercy, its that heavy
> 2) If fitted with the gorgeous 918 spider seats they are so hard to get out of that after a couple of days I would be crying enough
> 
> And before the replies come in...I'm a pretty fit thinish bloke, capable of walking an easy 15 -20 miles a day
Click to expand...

But can you do it on a cold, rainy night in Stoke :lol:


----------



## RockKramer

mikef4uk said:


> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> My next Porsche will have to be a 911 turbo if it's going to better this little Audi, and we all know how much they cost, or a used GT4 Cayman, but again, look at the prices.
> 
> 
> 
> Cayman GT4 is certainly not an every day car for two reasons
> 1) The clutch, two sets of traffic lights would have your left leg screaming for mercy, its that heavy
> 2) If fitted with the gorgeous 918 spider seats they are so hard to get out of that after a couple of days I would be crying enough
> 
> And before the replies come in...I'm a pretty fit thinish bloke, capable of walking an easy 15 -20 miles a day
Click to expand...

As pointed out the GT4 is a track car, a drivers tool... the only problem are most GT4/GT car owners are afraid to use them, keeping the mileage down for fear of wiping value off them. A drivers car they daren't drive. Ridiculous really.


----------



## Koimlg

datamonkey said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a track car and designed to look cool, not for daily use I would agree
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking quotes you have their Koimig! :wink:
Click to expand...

Cheers. However I still haven't quite worked out the issue. Probably as someone suggested, something to do with me deleting some quotes when there are too many. Other than that it is pretty obvious i.e. hit quote scroll to bottom and type 8)


----------



## ormandj

Koimlg said:


> Cheers. However I still haven't quite worked out the issue. Probably as someone suggested, something to do with me deleting some quotes when there are too many. Other than that it is pretty obvious i.e. hit quote scroll to bottom and type 8)


For the purposes of demonstration, I have disabled bbcode parsing.

For every


> tag there must be a


 tag and the opposite is true. Just like parenthesis for grouping in mathematics, you can nest them, but they only come in pairs. You'll see the opening quote and the closing quote above. There can be quotes within quotes and so forth, but there always must be a closing quote associated with each opening quote.


----------



## Koimlg

ormandj said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers. However I still haven't quite worked out the issue. Probably as someone suggested, something to do with me deleting some quotes when there are too many. Other than that it is pretty obvious i.e. hit quote scroll to bottom and type 8)
> 
> 
> 
> For the purposes of demonstration, I have disabled bbcode parsing.
> 
> For every
> 
> 
> 
> tag there must be a
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tag and the opposite is true. Just like parenthesis for grouping in mathematics, you can nest them, but they only come in pairs. You'll see the opening quote and the closing quote above. There can be quotes within quotes and so forth, but there always must be a closing quote associated with each opening quote.
Click to expand...

Okey dokey :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

Koimlg said:


> ormandj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers. However I still haven't quite worked out the issue. Probably as someone suggested, something to do with me deleting some quotes when there are too many. Other than that it is pretty obvious i.e. hit quote scroll to bottom and type 8)
> 
> 
> 
> For the purposes of demonstration, I have disabled bbcode parsing.
> 
> For every
> 
> 
> 
> tag there must be a
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tag and the opposite is true. Just like parenthesis for grouping in mathematics, you can nest them, but they only come in pairs. You'll see the opening quote and the closing quote above. There can be quotes within quotes and so forth, but there always must be a closing quote associated with each opening quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okey dokey :lol:
Click to expand...

Hurrah ! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## btaro

I spoke (by chat) with Audi Germany website and they said the TT RS will be available to order this month over there!!!


----------



## powerplay

FWIW I spoke with Audi by chat last August, the upshot of which was I'd be ordering last September and would be driving it by December. :lol:


----------



## brittan

The design of the 20" wheels is gaining in popularity - or has found its level.


----------



## noname

20" on the rear and 18" on front? It's like a Chrysler crossfire!


----------



## powerplay

Friend of mine (who owns an RS6) went on an Audi experience day at Thruxton today.

He got to drive the R8V10plus, RS6, RS7 and TTRS.

He said the TTRS was absolutely brilliant especially through the slalom.


----------



## TFP

Jasonoldschool said:


> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> My TTRS has an exhaust rattle/noise on cold start up, dealer saying it's normal.
> 
> Anyone have a view on this?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not normal....mine did it then I had new rear box fitted and it fixed it...lI think a few other people have complained about this.
Click to expand...

Anyone else had this rectified?

The dealer who sold me the car are saying at the moment that I'll have to live with it.

Such a shame, it's the only thing negative I can say about the car.


----------



## Koimlg

TFP said:


> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> My TTRS has an exhaust rattle/noise on cold start up, dealer saying it's normal.
> 
> Anyone have a view on this?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not normal....mine did it then I had new rear box fitted and it fixed it...lI think a few other people have complained about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone else had this rectified?
> 
> The dealer who sold me the car are saying at the moment that I'll have to live with it.
> 
> Such a shame, it's the only thing negative I can say about the car.
Click to expand...

Really don't notice anything weird when I start mine up hard to appreciate what you mean. Must be something wrong but not with my car it appears. Do you have the sports exhaust? I have it on my car, don't suppose that makes a difference?


----------



## Koimlg

powerplay said:


> Friend of mine (who owns an RS6) went on an Audi experience day at Thruxton today.
> 
> He got to drive the R8V10plus, RS6, RS7 and TTRS.
> 
> He said the TTRS was absolutely brilliant especially through the slalom.


It's a cool car.... 8)


----------



## Koimlg

brittan said:


> The design of the 20" wheels is gaining in popularity - or has found its level.


Love my wheels ... :lol:


----------



## TFP

Really don't notice anything weird when I start mine up hard to appreciate what you mean. Must be something wrong but not with my car it appears. Do you have the sports exhaust? I have it on my car, don't suppose that makes a difference?[/quote]

Yes, I've got the sports exhaust. You'd certainly notice it, sounds like something rattling around inside the exhaust. Goes silent after 15 to 20 secs.


----------



## Izzu

powerplay said:


> FWIW I spoke with Audi by chat last August, the upshot of which was I'd be ordering last September and would be driving it by December. :lol:


Well, us Americans just got the ability to order this past Monday. Put in my custom order. They really screwed the pooch with you guys; maybe there's some truth to the "orders open this month" comment though, based on what they're doing in America...


----------



## brittan

TFP said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really don't notice anything weird when I start mine up hard to appreciate what you mean. Must be something wrong but not with my car it appears. Do you have the sports exhaust? I have it on my car, don't suppose that makes a difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've got the sports exhaust. You'd certainly notice it, sounds like something rattling around inside the exhaust. Goes silent after 15 to 20 secs.
Click to expand...

*TFP:*
Does the noise happen only on cold start, last for exactly 30 seconds and cease at the same time the revs start to drop?

Try doing a cold start with the bonnet open and then listening to the exhaust manifold area at the rear of the engine. Does the noise seem to come from that area? Obviously getting someone else to start the car helps with this.

You can also try getting your head under the rear of the car so that your ears are ahead of the exhaust flaps and then get someone to do the cold start. Does the rattle noise comes from the exhaust flaps or somewhere further towards the front of the car?

Does it sound like this?


----------



## mikef4uk

^ The demo car I had out sounded like that on 'cold' start before I started it to take it back after it sat in our drive for a couple of hours,(*) the noise stopped immediately if I pressed the exhaust 'sport' button, listening to your sounds like the car starts in sports mode then closes the exhaust valve within a couple of seconds.
(*)when I initially picked the car up they had 'taken it around the block' to make sure the car was ok, i'm now wondering if that was a ploy to hide the exhaust rattle?

I'm 90% sure that the noise was still there in 'normal exhaust mode' for a time that would correspond with the silencer warming up, the noise is aggravated by the cars cold start sequence which is designed to 'fire the cats up' within a specified time, to do this they alter most, if not all of the fuel/ignition and cam timing, basically to send very hot exhaust gas/flames into the cats, my R8 also has what seems like an air blower that also runs sending more air (oxygen) into the exhaust as well.

For those who have already bought a car it may be worth 'testing' a new car when they are re-launched, Audi may well re-engineer the exhaust if they have had a lot of warranty claims


----------



## powerplay

Fwiw, my current mk2 RS was fine for ages but now has developed a rattle that is prevalent on cold start and then subsides, but it there briefly at times during normal driving. It also seems to be affected by whether the car is on a flat road or incline when I cold start it.


----------



## brittan

mikef4uk said:


> ^ The demo car I had out sounded like that on 'cold' start before I started it to take it back after it sat in our drive for a couple of hours,(*) the noise stopped immediately if I pressed the exhaust 'sport' button, listening to your sounds like the car starts in sports mode then closes the exhaust valve within a couple of seconds.
> (*)when I initially picked the car up they had 'taken it around the block' to make sure the car was ok, i'm now wondering if that was a ploy to hide the exhaust rattle?


As far as I can work out the flap controlled by the Sport button shuts on cold start and is then 'locked shut' for the first 30 seconds of running; even if you press the button. As soon as the 30 seconds are up, the flap opens (if selected to Open).
The Sport button does not have absolute control of the exhaust flap; the ECU will override the Sport position at times eg going between D, N and R at rest - the flap is open in N but definitely shuts when put in R. I'd have to get in the car to confirm what happens in D.



mikef4uk said:


> I'm 90% sure that the noise was still there in 'normal exhaust mode' for a time that would correspond with the silencer warming up, the noise is aggravated by the cars cold start sequence which is designed to 'fire the cats up' within a specified time, to do this they alter most, if not all of the fuel/ignition and cam timing, basically to send very hot exhaust gas/flames into the cats, my R8 also has what seems like an air blower that also runs sending more air (oxygen) into the exhaust as well.


My exhaust has been changed twice. The first exhaust had a rattle on one of the flap spindles which I could reliably recreate with the engine hot by reving gently to just over 2000rpm and letting it settle. This was confirmed by a video by the dealer showing someone putting their finger on the spindle and the noise stopping. The rattle was in addition to the cold start noise but this was only realised later. 
The replacement exhaust exhibited the 'same' noise (which was only the cold start noise) and was replaced again but that made no difference. I did some investigation of my own and found the source of the noise is from the turbo/cat area. This explained why replacing the rear half of the exhaust system made no difference to the noise! The flap spindles on the current exhaust have no play at all in them.

I too am reasonably content that the noise is a product of the cold start strategy and, as you say, is designed to bring the cat up to working temperature rapidly. However, unlike the R8 and many other Audi engines the RS 5 cylinder does not have Secondary Air Injection. I have had a good look all over the engine and can find none of the parts (air pump and the admittance valve) associated with that system. Initially I thought that the line of "coil packs" at the rear of the cam cover was some sort of air injection but they are solenoids that operate the exhaust valve lift. The dealer also confirmed that the engine does not have Secondary Air Injection. 
Had it been the case that the engine DID have Secondary Air Injection I would have been fully content but I can't rest now until I find out the technical details of what makes the noise and how. 

All that said, there is quite a bit of history of rattling exhaust flaps on various Audis and, given the environment they work in, I would expect spindle wear to result in some rattle at some point. Shame Audi don't make the flap independently replaceable.


----------



## mikef4uk

I also looked at the 'little black thing' behind the coil, I took a picture of them and looked on my mates system to see what they were/are! they are described as a 'solenoid valve' as you say for cylinder de activation.

I can only comment on the demo car, the sound in my opinion was/is not in keeping with a premium brand car, it was loud and opening the door it 'appeared' to be coming from the rear, although I am not 100% sure of that.

I could stop/start the rattle with the exhaust switch, it did sound to me like exhaust valve

JFI.my 1st 2008 V8 R8 had a very similar rattle from the exhaust when cold, Audi said it was 'normal' I was convinced it was the exhaust flap's, I looked on ebay and there was a ''*brand new silencer removed to fit a Stasis or similar when new, car now sold £90'' *
So I bought it, I spent a day and a half fitting it (all the rear of the car has to come off, like the R8 advert with the car on the rolling road) and to my delight I had EXACTLY the same rattle FFS  
Again looking on ebay there was another exhaust advetised but off a later 2011 model, on a closer look it had small 2inch welds on the ribs that went around the silencer.............and these are where the baffles/compartments fit

I got my friend (who makes systems for GTR's etc) to grind through and replicate the welds, I spent another full day changing the exhaust back and guess what? completely silent.

Audi do not always get stuff right first time


----------



## brittan

mikef4uk said:


> I could stop/start the rattle with the exhaust switch, it did sound to me like exhaust valve


I agree that would implicate the exhaust flap and from my experience they can/do rattle. For my Mk2 RS I had some brass shim material ready to try on the flap spindle if required but it never rattled, just dripped on the garage floor.

An R8 silencer for £90 - that was a billy bargain! Perhaps not after the first silencer swap! But certainly OK for trying the full welding of the baffles; I've read about that elsewhere.



mikef4uk said:


> Audi do not always get stuff right first time


The engineers might do - if they didn't have to get their efforts past the accountants.


----------



## Alex_S

Following on from my recent test drive a couple of weeks ago, here's a photo of my new TTRS Roadster in Ara Blue. Im really happy with the colour and I think the 19" titanium blades look far better in the flesh, certainly on the roadster in this colour. They just need some 10mm spacers to bring them out a touch.

Like all new TTRS's so far this was pre-spec'd, so no B&O or sports exhaust (still louder than my Mk2 TTRS Plus though) so no loud pops and bangs on overun. Seats are 1/2 leather / alcantara which are really nice, something I probably wouldnt have chosen but in my opinion look and feel better than the full leather.

As mentioned before, the performance and sound is improved over the Mk2. Obviously not as much low down and mid range torque as my APR Stage 1 MK2 TTRS, but it certainly pulls harder from 5.5k to redline! In manual mode the gear changes are super quick with no automatic upshifting, except on the odd occasion from 1st to 2nd :? Also only goes down into 1st gear when at a complete stop, so will stay in 2nd gear as long as you're moving. (powerplay will be happy to know that! :wink: )

My only real complaint is that the exhaust on start up rattles so loudly it sounds like its going to fall off. The noise seems to be coming from the rear pipes / box. When driving in standard mode the noise is still apparent each time you're at 2k rpm. It certainly cant be normal as its an unpleasant sound so I will get it checked out with Audi. From what ive read on here a replacement rear box has solved the problem? If so does anyone know if the Sports Exhaust will just be a different rear box than the standard one? If so I will try and negotiate a swap for the Sports box with Audi :wink:


----------



## mikef4uk

I can 'push or poke' the R8 exhaust valves through the rear bumper mesh, they do sometimes rattle but not like the rattle on the TTRS, mine are disconnected anyway and the noise is only slightly increased.
R8 valves work in an odd way, open at idle, close at 1750rpm and re-open after 4500rpm or 'X' amount of throttle.

If your rattle is up by the cat somewhere I would imagine the cause would be similar to the R8 baffle and weld issue, but logic tells me welding the baffles is more prone to make the weld crack through different expansion rates


----------



## brittan

Alex_S said:


> My only real complaint is that the exhaust on start up rattles so loudly it sounds like its going to fall off. The noise seems to be coming from the rear pipes / box. When driving in standard mode the noise is still apparent each time you're at 2k rpm. It certainly cant be normal as its an unpleasant sound so I will get it checked out with Audi. From what ive read on here a replacement rear box has solved the problem? If so does anyone know if the Sports Exhaust will just be a different rear box than the standard one? If so I will try and negotiate a swap for the Sports box with Audi :wink:


That seems to be exactly the same problem as my car had with its first exhaust system and the 2k rpm noise will be one of the exhaust flaps, probably the LH one. It's the rear part of the system that gets changed, not just the back box and that did solve the flap rattle. The cold start rattle remains though, as per the above posts.

AFAIK the difference on the Sport exhaust is in the back box but ETKA will show the part number for the standard exhaust against your car.


----------



## datamonkey

Izzu said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW I spoke with Audi by chat last August, the upshot of which was I'd be ordering last September and would be driving it by December. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, us Americans just got the ability to order this past Monday. Put in my custom order. They really screwed the pooch with you guys; maybe there's some truth to the "orders open this month" comment though, based on what they're doing in America...
Click to expand...

Congrats! Hope you don't have to wait too long for delivery. Did they give you a timeframe on that?

Just had a look at the US website and noticed you guys get an extra standard colour with Vegas Yellow just to make your colour decisions that little bit harder!


----------



## TerryCTR

Very nice Alex, who knows why Audi didn't spec the things that most customers would like to have!


----------



## Izzu

datamonkey said:


> Izzu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, us Americans just got the ability to order this past Monday. Put in my custom order. They really screwed the pooch with you guys; maybe there's some truth to the "orders open this month" comment though, based on what they're doing in America...
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Hope you don't have to wait too long for delivery. Did they give you a timeframe on that?
> 
> Just had a look at the US website and noticed you guys get an extra standard colour with Vegas Yellow just to make your colour decisions that little bit harder!
Click to expand...

Thanks! No ETA, though the rumor is July. Apparently mine may take even longer because I went with an exclusive color (Suzuka Gray).

Yellow never really sold on me for a car color...the part that made it tough was adding in exclusive colors to the lineup! But, yeah, that page literally went up a day ago. There was an Audi Sport launch party in NY, which followed the opening of orders and tomorrow will be followed by the NY auto show where the US spec TTRS officially debuts...


----------



## Mark Pred

Alex_S said:


> I think the 19" titanium blades look far better in the flesh, certainly on the roadster in this colour. They just need some 10mm spacers to bring them out a touch.
> 
> Seats are 1/2 leather / alcantara which are really nice, something I probably wouldnt have chosen but in my opinion look and feel better than the full leather.
> 
> In manual mode the gear changes are super quick with no automatic upshifting, except on the odd occasion from 1st to 2nd :? Also only goes down into 1st gear when at a complete stop, so will stay in 2nd gear as long as you're moving. (powerplay will be happy to know that! :wink: )


I agree the 19's look better than the 20's in the flesh, but they're still IMO ugly. Given what Audi could have offered, it's a shame. I suspect better options will appear for the RS once we can order them.

Yep, alcantara better than leather in the TTS /RS seats. Mine still look mint after 19k miles. Cool in the summer, warming in winter, easy to clean and very comfortable - they grip you better than leather too.

The gearbox is way better on the mk3. People have told me it's identical to the mk2 TTS or RS. No way. It's much more refined and I also noticed in my TTS that it doesn't throw you into first at low speeds, like the mk2 always did.


----------



## Koimlg

brittan said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ The demo car I had out sounded like that on 'cold' start before I started it to take it back after it sat in our drive for a couple of hours,(*) the noise stopped immediately if I pressed the exhaust 'sport' button, listening to your sounds like the car starts in sports mode then closes the exhaust valve within a couple of seconds.
> (*)when I initially picked the car up they had 'taken it around the block' to make sure the car was ok, i'm now wondering if that was a ploy to hide the exhaust rattle?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can work out the flap controlled by the Sport button shuts on cold start and is then 'locked shut' for the first 30 seconds of running; even if you press the button. As soon as the 30 seconds are up, the flap opens (if selected to Open).
> The Sport button does not have absolute control of the exhaust flap; the ECU will override the Sport position at times eg going between D, N and R at rest - the flap is open in N but definitely shuts when put in R. I'd have to get in the car to confirm what happens in D.
> 
> 
> 
> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 90% sure that the noise was still there in 'normal exhaust mode' for a time that would correspond with the silencer warming up, the noise is aggravated by the cars cold start sequence which is designed to 'fire the cats up' within a specified time, to do this they alter most, if not all of the fuel/ignition and cam timing, basically to send very hot exhaust gas/flames into the cats, my R8 also has what seems like an air blower that also runs sending more air (oxygen) into the exhaust as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My exhaust has been changed twice. The first exhaust had a rattle on one of the flap spindles which I could reliably recreate with the engine hot by reving gently to just over 2000rpm and letting it settle. This was confirmed by a video by the dealer showing someone putting their finger on the spindle and the noise stopping. The rattle was in addition to the cold start noise but this was only realised later.
> The replacement exhaust exhibited the 'same' noise (which was only the cold start noise) and was replaced again but that made no difference. I did some investigation of my own and found the source of the noise is from the turbo/cat area. This explained why replacing the rear half of the exhaust system made no difference to the noise! The flap spindles on the current exhaust have no play at all in them.
> 
> I too am reasonably content that the noise is a product of the cold start strategy and, as you say, is designed to bring the cat up to working temperature rapidly. However, unlike the R8 and many other Audi engines the RS 5 cylinder does not have Secondary Air Injection. I have had a good look all over the engine and can find none of the parts (air pump and the admittance valve) associated with that system. Initially I thought that the line of "coil packs" at the rear of the cam cover was some sort of air injection but they are solenoids that operate the exhaust valve lift. The dealer also confirmed that the engine does not have Secondary Air Injection.
> Had it been the case that the engine DID have Secondary Air Injection I would have been fully content but I can't rest now until I find out the technical details of what makes the noise and how.
> 
> All that said, there is quite a bit of history of rattling exhaust flaps on various Audis and, given the environment they work in, I would expect spindle wear to result in some rattle at some point. Shame Audi don't make the flap independently replaceable.
Click to expand...

All I can say is that it is not an inherent design fault because my car does not suffer from this problem. Must be a pain for those that have it though [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Koimlg

TerryCTR said:


> Very nice Alex, who knows why Audi didn't spec the things that most customers would like to have!


They did. See earlier posts these cars are (were) available in A, B, C or D version spec. Lots of option variations and prices to match as you would expect 8)


----------



## TerryCTR

I know you have mentioned spec D enough :lol:

The specs imo could have consisted of better combos.


----------



## Koimlg

Izzu said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, us Americans just got the ability to order this past Monday. Put in my custom order. They really screwed the pooch with you guys; maybe there's some truth to the "orders open this month" comment though, based on what they're doing in America...
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Hope you don't have to wait too long for delivery. Did they give you a timeframe on that?
> 
> Just had a look at the US website and noticed you guys get an extra standard colour with Vegas Yellow just to make your colour decisions that little bit harder!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! No ETA, though the rumor is July. Apparently mine may take even longer because I went with an exclusive color (Suzuka Gray).
> 
> Yellow never really sold on me for a car color...the part that made it tough was adding in exclusive colors to the lineup! But, yeah, that page literally went up a day ago. There was an Audi Sport launch party in NY, which followed the opening of orders and tomorrow will be followed by the NY auto show where the US spec TTRS officially debuts...
Click to expand...

Had an RS3 in Suzuka, very nice especially if you have any red on the car. Calipers in red would be excellent. Had mine with titanium wheels with painted red edge. The only annoying thing is everyone telling you your car is white until you park it by a white car. In some lights it looks blue


----------



## Koimlg

TerryCTR said:


> I know you have mentioned spec D enough :lol:
> 
> The specs imo could have consisted of better combos.


Actually I mentioned all of them..


----------



## tt3600

TFP said:


> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> My TTRS has an exhaust rattle/noise on cold start up, dealer saying it's normal.
> 
> Anyone have a view on this?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not normal....mine did it then I had new rear box fitted and it fixed it...lI think a few other people have complained about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone else had this rectified?
> 
> The dealer who sold me the car are saying at the moment that I'll have to live with it.
> 
> Such a shame, it's the only thing negative I can say about the car.
Click to expand...

Have you got a video clip you can upload to youtube? If so l can tell you if it's the same problem l have. It's going to cost me £1500 to sort it so don't accept the dealer's response, get Audi involved and you could tweet them the youtube link.


----------



## tt3600

Izzu said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW I spoke with Audi by chat last August, the upshot of which was I'd be ordering last September and would be driving it by December. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, us Americans just got the ability to order this past Monday. Put in my custom order. They really screwed the pooch with you guys; maybe there's some truth to the "orders open this month" comment though, based on what they're doing in America...
Click to expand...

 :roll:

Man i'm miffed at Audi UK.


----------



## tt3600

Audi TT rs vs Audi R8 v10. Save yourself £70k.


----------



## ormandj

datamonkey said:


> Izzu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW I spoke with Audi by chat last August, the upshot of which was I'd be ordering last September and would be driving it by December. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, us Americans just got the ability to order this past Monday. Put in my custom order. They really screwed the pooch with you guys; maybe there's some truth to the "orders open this month" comment though, based on what they're doing in America...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats! Hope you don't have to wait too long for delivery. Did they give you a timeframe on that?
> 
> Just had a look at the US website and noticed you guys get an extra standard colour with Vegas Yellow just to make your colour decisions that little bit harder!
Click to expand...

I also ordered one this week, rumor is ETA of July on one of the other forums. Order pickup is the 16th for my dealer so hopefully I will have my own ETA shortly after.


----------



## Toshiba

tt3600 said:


> Audi TT rs vs Audi R8 v10. Save yourself £70k.


Great video, perfectly shows why half a second is pointless. 
Save yourself even more money and get the TTS instead - how crazy does the RS price look :lol:


----------



## TerryCTR

Toshiba said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi TT rs vs Audi R8 v10. Save yourself £70k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great video, perfectly shows why half a second is pointless.
> Save yourself even more money and get the TTS instead - how crazy does the RS price look :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: oh no this is click bait for you know who


----------



## Izzu

Koimlg said:


> Izzu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! No ETA, though the rumor is July. Apparently mine may take even longer because I went with an exclusive color (Suzuka Gray).
> 
> Yellow never really sold on me for a car color...the part that made it tough was adding in exclusive colors to the lineup! But, yeah, that page literally went up a day ago. There was an Audi Sport launch party in NY, which followed the opening of orders and tomorrow will be followed by the NY auto show where the US spec TTRS officially debuts...
> 
> 
> 
> Had an RS3 in Suzuka, very nice especially if you have any red on the car. Calipers in red would be excellent. Had mine with titanium wheels with painted red edge. The only annoying thing is everyone telling you your car is white until you park it by a white car. In some lights it looks blue
Click to expand...

Yes, I agree, I definitely have seen the blue tint in person! I kind of like that, little bit of white, gray, and blue in the paint...very much a chameleon. Much better than how Nardo can look slightly olive in the sun [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Most people will think the car is white, but in my experience will think it's a much nicer looking white and really can't tell why. Enthusiasts will notice the difference and know why. It's similar to how I explain detailing to my friends who aren't savvy on the topic/not enthusiasts. Many people say it's pointless and overly attentive, but then they see a freshly corrected car with proper sealant and protection, and say it looks so much cleaner, they just can't really tell why...

I have Glacier right now, but I've been in love with Suzuka since I saw it 5 years ago on a 2012 TTRS.


----------



## suffeks

so any tunes for the new motor yet? is the turbo bigger?

apart from the top being ugly and hidden behind plastic (mass production reasons i guess), i wonder if its as bullet proof as the old one


----------



## The Pretender

suffeks said:


> so any tunes for the new motor yet? is the turbo bigger?
> 
> apart from the top being ugly and hidden behind plastic (mass production reasons i guess), i wonder if its as bullet proof as the old one


Yes, a "Plug and Play" Hybrid turbo is in the works by "The Turbo Engineers, this TTE6XX turbo will produce well over 600 hp. :wink:


----------



## Koimlg

Izzu said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! No ETA, though the rumor is July. Apparently mine may take even longer because I went with an exclusive color (Suzuka Gray).
> 
> Yellow never really sold on me for a car color...the part that made it tough was adding in exclusive colors to the lineup! But, yeah, that page literally went up a day ago. There was an Audi Sport launch party in NY, which followed the opening of orders and tomorrow will be followed by the NY auto show where the US spec TTRS officially debuts...
> 
> 
> 
> Had an RS3 in Suzuka, very nice especially if you have any red on the car. Calipers in red would be excellent. Had mine with titanium wheels with painted red edge. The only annoying thing is everyone telling you your car is white until you park it by a white car. In some lights it looks blue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I agree, I definitely have seen the blue tint in person! I kind of like that, little bit of white, gray, and blue in the paint...very much a chameleon. Much better than how Nardo can look slightly olive in the sun [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Most people will think the car is white, but in my experience will think it's a much nicer looking white and really can't tell why. Enthusiasts will notice the difference and know why. It's similar to how I explain detailing to my friends who aren't savvy on the topic/not enthusiasts. Many people say it's pointless and overly attentive, but then they see a freshly corrected car with proper sealant and protection, and say it looks so much cleaner, they just can't really tell why...
> 
> I have Glacier right now, but I've been in love with Suzuka since I saw it 5 years ago on a 2012 TTRS.
Click to expand...

Indeed. Had my TTRS detailed and it looked miles better


----------



## mikef4uk

Toshiba said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi TT rs vs Audi R8 v10. Save yourself £70k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great video, perfectly shows why half a second is pointless.
> Save yourself even more money and get the TTS instead - how crazy does the RS price look :lol:
Click to expand...

Or buy a 3 or 4yr old R8 with 10K miles on it for the same price as a TTRS, you'll be the half second quicker and avoid the TTRS £30K depreciation over the next 2 to 3 years............win win!


----------



## Toshiba

With real sport car attributes. :lol: 
Have to say its still by far the best car I've even driven, the feedback is something else and is faster than Audi claim. Im hitting 2.9, others are saying as low as 2.6 without fiddling and thats faster than a Veyron.


----------



## Koimlg

mikef4uk said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi TT rs vs Audi R8 v10. Save yourself £70k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great video, perfectly shows why half a second is pointless.
> Save yourself even more money and get the TTS instead - how crazy does the RS price look :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or buy a 3 or 4yr old R8 with 10K miles on it for the same price as a TTRS, you'll be the half second quicker and avoid the TTRS £30K depreciation over the next 2 to 3 years............win win!
Click to expand...

Is car selection not about more than simple pace off the line? I would not want an R8 if you gave it to me. Lovely looking yes but they are very impractical in many places, being just too wide for everyday driving and parking especially around town. The TTRS is a monster of a car in a small package. It feels like a thorough bred racehorse poised and encouraging you to put your foot down and the noise it makes puts a smile on your face. All that in a tiny package. The car in my opinion has much more to offer than a TTS, it is not just the pace from the 5 cylinder engine. Also I didn't buy it because it was cheap, only for its fun value. Pure enjoyment and lets see just where the residuals end up before we make too many assumptions. You can't even buy one yet to order. BTW only 18 left on the approved Audi site last time I looked


----------



## TerryCTR

Not that your biased at all :lol:

R8 is in a different league to the TTRS, don't kid yourself otherwise.


----------



## powerplay

The R8 should definitely be in a different league over a TTRS, one is an impractical supercar with supercar costs and one a practical everyday sports car.

To think a 50-ish grand TTRS can be even nearly "as good" as an R8 that costs well over twice the price is silly, but then "as good" means different things to different people.

I'd love an R8 but not unless I could afford something else as a daily too, which I couldn't, so it would be pointless in my particular situation. My TT has to get me to work every day through the crowded school run and congested roads, cope with the shopping run, give occasional lifts to a 3rd person and take a bike in the back, plus be fast and fun. An R8 et-all can only tick one of those boxes!


----------



## Toshiba

You'd be surprised how usable it is, you can get two carry on cases in the front boot.
Its certainly wider however and the main downside thats actually not been mentioned surprisingly is its looks. 
It's like a people magnet and thats really not a good thing.

But the money comes back the the RS, 20k more than an S, its just not worth it.
For the R8 you need a second car, but for the TT you don't. To me thats the real difference, but with that comes compromises.


----------



## powerplay

Yes absolutely.

For some, probably the vast majority, it comes down to being able afford and / or justify not compromising. If you can, great! If not then a compromise is the next best thing 8)


----------



## Toshiba

If i sold one of the kids i could go back to just a R8 and her car.
But as it is, 3 cars.


----------



## tt3600

I was just baiting Toshiba 

I'd love the R8 V10 plus coming down to £100K now.


----------



## bainsyboy

Trying to upload a picture of my car but file is always to big.. What the hell is 1 MIB?


----------



## ormandj

bainsyboy said:


> Trying to upload a picture of my car but file is always to big.. What the hell is 1 MIB?


A mebibyte. Close enough to a megabyte to split hairs. Downsize the photo or URL link, we don't need to see the individual brake dust particles. :wink:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mebibyte has more detail if you would like to read up on the unit.


----------



## TFP

mikef4uk said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi TT rs vs Audi R8 v10. Save yourself £70k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great video, perfectly shows why half a second is pointless.
> Save yourself even more money and get the TTS instead - how crazy does the RS price look :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or buy a 3 or 4yr old R8 with 10K miles on it for the same price as a TTRS, you'll be the half second quicker and avoid the TTRS £30K depreciation over the next 2 to 3 years............win win!
Click to expand...

I tried to find an R8 for 50k, saw a few and they were 7/8 years old, loads of owners, showing their age.

I concluded I'd have to up my budget to get one I'd be happy with.

TTRS won in the end, more exclusive at the moment, only 250 in the country?


----------



## Koimlg

TerryCTR said:


> Not that your biased at all :lol:
> 
> R8 is in a different league to the TTRS, don't kid yourself otherwise.


Indeed otherwise it wouldn't cost around £120k but that doesn't make it desirable to all.


----------



## Koimlg

Toshiba said:


> You'd be surprised how usable it is, you can get two carry on cases in the front boot.
> Its certainly wider however and the main downside thats actually not been mentioned surprisingly is its looks.
> It's like a people magnet and thats really not a good thing.
> 
> But the money comes back the the RS, 20k more than an S, its just not worth it.
> For the R8 you need a second car, but for the TT you don't. To me thats the real difference, but with that comes compromises.


Value is a personal judgement. Not worth it ? So why did I buy one then I am sure not a fool. It was a rational decision. You think it's not worth it I certainly do. I paid cash for my car I could with ease have bought a brand new R8 nevermind a second hand one. Why would I want a TTS? It doesn't sound half as good and is nowhere near as enjoyable and fun, my view. It also doesn't have the looks of the TTRS. It is however still a great car. My judgement. If the TTS was so spot on nobody would have bought the 200 TTRS that were bought in. Either everyone is an idiot or clearly the TTRS is a desirable worthwhile car. It really is a bizarre argument presented by some of you as if it's a personal insult that the RS is priced as it is. If you don't want one don't buy one. It really is that simple


----------



## TerryCTR

Koimlg said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that your biased at all :lol:
> 
> R8 is in a different league to the TTRS, don't kid yourself otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed otherwise it wouldn't cost around £120k but that doesn't make it desirable to all.
Click to expand...

Agreed. The same can be said of the TTRS, its not worth an additional £20k just for the 5 cyl soundtrack as nice as that sounds and it's certainly not in a different league to the TTS


----------



## TerryCTR

Koimlg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised how usable it is, you can get two carry on cases in the front boot.
> Its certainly wider however and the main downside thats actually not been mentioned surprisingly is its looks.
> It's like a people magnet and thats really not a good thing.
> 
> But the money comes back the the RS, 20k more than an S, its just not worth it.
> For the R8 you need a second car, but for the TT you don't. To me thats the real difference, but with that comes compromises.
> 
> 
> 
> Value is a personal judgement. Not worth it ? So why did I buy one then I am sure not a fool. It was a rational decision. You think it's not worth it I certainly do. I paid cash for my car I could with ease have bought a brand new R8 nevermind a second hand one. Why would I want a TTS? It doesn't sound half as good and is nowhere near as enjoyable and fun, my view. It also doesn't have the looks of the TTRS. It is however still a great car. My judgement. If the TTS was so spot on nobody would have bought the 200 TTRS that were bought in. Either everyone is an idiot or clearly the TTRS is a desirable worthwhile car. It really is a bizarre argument presented by some of you as if it's a personal insult that the RS is priced as it is. If you don't want one don't buy one. It really is that simple
Click to expand...

Why mention how you bought your car, no one said you couldn't afford an R8 that's you taking things personally again. You can't expect people to take your arguments seriously if you can't see the woods for the trees- the TTRS is not as good as you believe it to be. I've driven one and decided the TTS was the better buy.

And for the record I too can easily afford a stupidly expensive RS if I wanted one, my money is going into a significantly more expensive asset (property) that will appreciate rather than depreciate like your Overpriced RS


----------



## Koimlg

TerryCTR said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised how usable it is, you can get two carry on cases in the front boot.
> Its certainly wider however and the main downside thats actually not been mentioned surprisingly is its looks.
> It's like a people magnet and thats really not a good thing.
> 
> But the money comes back the the RS, 20k more than an S, its just not worth it.
> For the R8 you need a second car, but for the TT you don't. To me thats the real difference, but with that comes compromises.
> 
> 
> 
> Value is a personal judgement. Not worth it ? So why did I buy one then I am sure not a fool. It was a rational decision. You think it's not worth it I certainly do. I paid cash for my car I could with ease have bought a brand new R8 nevermind a second hand one. Why would I want a TTS? It doesn't sound half as good and is nowhere near as enjoyable and fun, my view. It also doesn't have the looks of the TTRS. It is however still a great car. My judgement. If the TTS was so spot on nobody would have bought the 200 TTRS that were bought in. Either everyone is an idiot or clearly the TTRS is a desirable worthwhile car. It really is a bizarre argument presented by some of you as if it's a personal insult that the RS is priced as it is. If you don't want one don't buy one. It really is that simple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why mention how you bought your car, no one said you couldn't afford an R8 that's you taking things personally again. You can't expect people to take your arguments seriously if you can't see the woods for the trees- the TTRS is not as good as you believe it to be. I've driven one and decided the TTS was the better buy.
> 
> And for the record I too can easily afford a stupidly expensive RS if I wanted one, my money is going into a significantly more expensive asset (property) that will appreciate rather than depreciate like your Overpriced RS
Click to expand...

You completely miss my point. How much cars cost is irrelevant. how much I paid is irrelevant. I am only responding to the continuous never ending rhetoric about how the car is not worth it and all the other discussions that surround that persistent position. My point is not money. It is simply that it is a personal choice. Perhaps people should say 'In my opinion it isn't worth it for me'. rather than making statements that imply people that buy them are a bit daft. That is a very reasonable point


----------



## TerryCTR

I don't miss the point, you would be the same with whatever car you owned, it would suddenly be the pick of the litter and you will defend it against any other car in the world-period!

We all know you own a spec d RS, we all know you paid top dollar for it. Regardless it's not as good a car as you make it out to be and the TTS is still the sweet spot on the range. That doesn't mean it's a crime that you own one, far from it if you want to put your money into the RS that's your call and if perfectly acceptable to you it doesn't matter what a forum thinks. Carbon wrap the spoiler and get some nice black multspokes and imo that's a very nice looking car you have.

I'm afraid though it's still not worth that sort of money, forget about the better cars out there for the cash, let's stick with the same model, the RS is in no way £20k more competent than the TTS.


----------



## TFP

TerryCTR said:


> I'm afraid though it's still not worth that sort of money, forget about the better cars out there for the cash, let's stick with the same model, the RS is in no way £20k more competent than the TTS.


20k more?

Last time I configured a new TTS it was 45k, am I missing something?


----------



## TerryCTR

TFP said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid though it's still not worth that sort of money, forget about the better cars out there for the cash, let's stick with the same model, the RS is in no way £20k more competent than the TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 20k more?
> 
> Last time I configured a new TTS it was 45k, am I missing something?
Click to expand...

Yes - discount!


----------



## TFP

TerryCTR said:


> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20k more?
> 
> Last time I configured a new TTS it was 45k, am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - discount!
Click to expand...

New TTS for £31,800?

Please tell me where.


----------



## TerryCTR

That's a very specific figure you arrived at where did that come from?


----------



## TFP

TerryCTR said:


> That's a very specific figure you arrived at where did that come from?


List price of a new TTRS £51,800

I'm not looking for an argument, it's just that I looked into buying a TTS two months ago, couldn't get one with a decent spec for less than 40k new. If I had i'd have bought one.


----------



## TerryCTR

You have went for the RS though - correct?

The £20k quoted is for a similarly specced RS (dealer dependent) vs the on average 17-18% discount on offer on the TTS.

I'm not referring to my specific deal as I managed 19.7% off but at the time of buying my car cost me £36k and the dealerships in my area had unregistered RS's from £55-60k.


----------



## TFP

TerryCTR said:


> You have went for the RS though - correct?
> 
> The £20k quoted is for a similarly specced RS (dealer dependent) vs the on average 17-18% discount on offer on the TTS.
> 
> I'm not referring to my specific deal as I managed 19.7% off but at the time of buying my car cost me £36k and the dealerships in my area had unregistered RS's from £55-60k.


Wow, you did well, shame my local Audi dealer didn't offer me discount.

I had a deposit on a TTRS build slot for ages, got bored and frustrated with waiting, so started looking at a TTS or a 718 Cayman.

I very nearly bought the Porsche until I heard it, no way, they have spoiled that car taking away the 6 cylinder engine.

If I could have got a nice new TTS for what you paid I'd have had it, shame.

Bought an ex demo in the end for 51.8k, I think the dealers had to keep them for 3 months hence a few coming up for sale all at once.


----------



## psglas

Pointless argument guys. People with S series Audi always think their cars are just as good but cost a lot less. To get the RS you need to be prepared to shell out full whack as numbers are limited. We have the S3, Rs4 B7 and TTRS Mk3 in the family and I see both sides of the argument. The S3 is an good car and I wasn't going to pay for the RS3. Bought RS4 five years ago and it's still worse close to what I paid. I was told by Audi UK there are only 117 TTRS Mk 3s in the country so with that few I'd expect it'll hold some value. Might be wrong.


----------



## TerryCTR

Yeah it's a shame the new cayman lost the 6 cyl engine, it put me off looking at them but to be honest I barely use my car so having £36k sitting on the drive was more than enough.

Right place, right time on my purchase but from reading on here I believe 17% is still being achieved on the TTS currently and from a quick search orange wheels is indeed showing 17.2%. Not bad ignoring the tax hike.

Anyway you have the RS now so you will just need to live with that 5 cyl soundtrack 8)


----------



## Koimlg

Once again Big Ears is in despair regarding Noddy's choice of over priced vehicle. 
Seems Noddy likes yellow cars that go beep even though Big Ears is sure that the cheaper approved blue toot toot example will give better residuals.

All is not well in Toyland...


----------



## Koimlg

TerryCTR said:


> I don't miss the point, you would be the same with whatever car you owned, it would suddenly be the pick of the litter and you will defend it against any other car in the world-period!
> 
> We all know you own a spec d RS, we all know you paid top dollar for it. Regardless it's not as good a car as you make it out to be and the TTS is still the sweet spot on the range. That doesn't mean it's a crime that you own one, far from it if you want to put your money into the RS that's your call and if perfectly acceptable to you it doesn't matter what a forum thinks. Carbon wrap the spoiler and get some nice black multspokes and imo that's a very nice looking car you have.
> 
> I'm afraid though it's still not worth that sort of money, forget about the better cars out there for the cash, let's stick with the same model, the RS is in no way £20k more competent than the TTS.


I think regardless of what I wrote you would want an argument. Quite clear how it works with some of you on here. Anyway, fed up playing your confrontational argumentative game now.


----------



## Toshiba

Koimlg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised how usable it is, you can get two carry on cases in the front boot.
> Its certainly wider however and the main downside thats actually not been mentioned surprisingly is its looks.
> It's like a people magnet and thats really not a good thing.
> 
> But the money comes back the the RS, 20k more than an S, its just not worth it.
> For the R8 you need a second car, but for the TT you don't. To me thats the real difference, but with that comes compromises.
> 
> 
> 
> Value is a personal judgement. Not worth it ? So why did I buy one then I am sure not a fool. It was a rational decision. You think it's not worth it I certainly do. I paid cash for my car I could with ease have bought a brand new R8 nevermind a second hand one. Why would I want a TTS? It doesn't sound half as good and is nowhere near as enjoyable and fun, my view. It also doesn't have the looks of the TTRS. It is however still a great car. My judgement. If the TTS was so spot on nobody would have bought the 200 TTRS that were bought in. Either everyone is an idiot or clearly the TTRS is a desirable worthwhile car. It really is a bizarre argument presented by some of you as if it's a personal insult that the RS is priced as it is. If you don't want one don't buy one. It really is that simple
Click to expand...

I didn't buy one, as stated :lol:
So the R8s not worth the extra, but the RS is over the TTS? even though its less focused, less desirable and not as good in every way you could measure a sports car? OK :roll:

If the RS was so spot on they wouldn't have a problem selling the only 200 that were brought in. Its now 9 months and still not managed to clear the decks. I was begged by the dealer to take one with a nice discount like many others were offered, so as always desirability is in the eye of the beholder.

Well I'm happy i bought the R8 V10 plus and just got a TTS for the school run. The RS offers me nothing over the S it's that simple and not an insult - just reality for many (not so for others). It's no extra fun, it's the same drive, same chassis, same feel, same everything but a few minor trim items for 20k extra, that is the insult. The RS division don't even bother building it. Oh and less than half second to 60 which we have concluded is not noticeable in the real world if its any other car but the RS when comparing with the S  . 
Chip and an exhaust would sort that if it bothered people.

We wont agree, so pointless debating. RS is faster, thats the difference along with the sound track.
If getting to 60 0.5secs faster from the lights and the noise is worth 20k to YOU or anyone else, good on you and enjoy.


----------



## TerryCTR

No I don't, I really don't. You take it personal and your responses show that hence the back and forth on the RS because you can't concede anything at all on it. My TTS is good but does it lack the better engine - too right it does especially after coming from the Beemer, I don't for one moment think my car is amazing because it's not.

As I said it's a forum it's ok to do what you want and not justify it to anyone else but you feel the need to constantly say why the RS is better than X and that's why you got it but not better than Y which is what you didn't want so didn't buy.

I also said put the carbon wrap on the spoiler and black alloys and I think your car will look very good - so confrontational :lol:


----------



## Koimlg

TerryCTR said:


> No I don't, I really don't. You take it personal and your responses show that hence the back and forth on the RS because you can't concede anything at all on it. My TTS is good but does it lack the better engine - too right it does especially after coming from the Beemer, I don't for one moment think my car is amazing because it's not.
> 
> As I said it's a forum it's ok to do what you want and not justify it to anyone else but you feel the need to constantly say why the RS is better than X and that's why you got it but not better than Y which is what you didn't want so didn't buy.
> 
> I also said put the carbon wrap on the spoiler and black alloys and I think your car will look very good - so confrontational :lol:


You are confrontational and rude and one positive remark doesn't change that. You also interpret my posts and spin them to support your argumentative position. Discussion ended


----------



## Gulliver

I think Koimlg has a rather large dose of 'Buyers Regret' which is a shame because I am sure the TTRS is a very capable car.

Not sure why he keeps needing to justify his purchasing decision and takes offence if not everyone agrees with him but heyho I suppose that is the nature of Forums.

Not sure I would spend the extra over a TTS on a TTRS as it then becomes what is essentially a very expensive TT and I suspect that is the main reason why so many are still unsold.


----------



## TerryCTR

That is correct Gulliver


----------



## TFP

Gulliver said:


> Not sure I would spend the extra over a TTS on a TTRS as it then becomes what is essentially a very expensive TT and I suspect that is the main reason why so many are still unsold.


You are spot on.

I cancelled my build slot when the options prices came out, I was happy with the base price of £51,800, but when I added options it came to nearly 60k, no way.

I only bought one when a demo car came up which was 58k new, I bid them 51,800 and they accepted it. I'd spent two weeks looking at early R8's for 50k and failed to find a nice one. I was about to buy a new TTS when lots of ex demo TTRS's came onto the market, dealers registered them all in Nov/Dec and had to keep them for 3 months. When they're gone, they're gone until Audi open the order books.

New R8 is my ultimate goal but I'll have to wait a year or so. I think they're worth every penny. Probably one of the last normally aspirated engines in a supercar before they all go hybrid or smaller turbo engines.

Look how Porsche have just ruined the 718 Cayman dropping it to 4 cylinders. Although I believe they may have done this as with more power it would start to look a better car than their flagship 911


----------



## Rumney

Surely it's horses for courses guys isn't it!!

I have just got rid of my white Porsche Boxster (987) 2.9 flat 6 with PDK for a Daytona Grey 2.0 TT s-line Roadster manual with all the trimmings. To me the Porsche was very fast but very raw - a great car which I am happy now that I have got it out of my system. The TT 2.0 has what I believe I now want - reasonably quick, open top, manual transmission and plenty of 21st century gadgets.

Others want a hard top so go for the coupe, others may want more power so go for the TTS, others want even more power so go for the TTRS. Is anyone wrong - absolutely not. Whether we are spending 30k or 60k I'm sure we have all done our research and have all bought the model that we believe fits our individual needs and wishes.

If we were all the same it would be a very boring world


----------



## bainsyboy

Me engine is still going fine, I'm just unable to post a picture of me God awful ugly 20 inch wheels due to the 1 MIB policy thingy on here


----------



## Rumney

bainsyboy said:


> Me engine is still going fine, I'm just unable to post a picture of me God awful ugly 20 inch wheels due to the 1 MIB policy thingy on here


If the wheels are so ugly maybe it's a good job that you can't post the pics


----------



## bainsyboy

Toot true too true... I can't belive that I were such a mug to pay 20k more than I would have if I had gone for a tts... Oh well a fool and there money lol


----------



## F1_STAR

Whether your going for a new R8 or TTRS, then good luck to you. I wouldn't go for the new R8 V10 plus, but that's just down to how much I will loose. Each to there own, some wouldn't be bothered loosing tens of thousands of pounds, that's the way it is in the car world unless it's something rare...

The TTRS, it's overly priced for what it is, I don't need that level of performance. Would only get to really see it by going on track days. For me, it's just another TT (from the outside I mean), that's said with no arrogance or disrespect, just my honest opinion - if I drove past one, it wouldn't make me say ''wow''. Driving the car, probably would though  Aesthetically, it doesn't stand out enough even compared to a S Line trim.


----------



## bainsyboy

I used to stand out like a sore thumb with my old ttrs... This one I don't, which I prefer if I'm bring honest. I have also found that people would want to race me in my old one but with this one they back off especially when I shift it in to sport and the exhaust note changes.


----------



## F1_STAR

bainsyboy said:


> I used to stand out like a sore thumb with my old ttrs... This one I don't, which I prefer if I'm bring honest. I have also found that people would want to race me in my old one but with this one they back off especially when I shift it in to sport and the exhaust note changes.


The old shape was nicer, just a shame they spent more time and effort underneath the bodywork, instead of on the outside. Not doubting the overall performance and raw speed of the current car, bet it's great.


----------



## Rev

I would actually like a TT with the 2.5 and no turbo, probably still good for well over 200HP, with the 5 pot sound, not like it will ever happen though


----------



## bainsyboy

Yes it's a better drive than the previous version. The only real gripe I have with it at the minute is that the rear spoiler is not as sturdy as the one on my previous one and also the boot sounds clunky when closing rather than a solid thud. 
I do find that I'm not driving it as hard as I did my last one but then as mentioned above, used to have people trying to race all the time in the last one.

As for the price of an rs debate... I paid what I thought the car was worth.. My decision... Was going to walk away and sales woman could sense that, so I made an offer and they accepted.

Biggest regret so far of having tt's... Nope not the 20k extra... Dare say that whoever got that discount could get business class on emirates for a fiver whilst I'm sat in the cheap seats lol... But biggest regret, not keeping my mk1 tt as still miss that


----------



## Toshiba




----------



## daddow

Koimlg said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't miss the point, you would be the same with whatever car you owned, it would suddenly be the pick of the litter and you will defend it against any other car in the world-period!
> 
> We all know you own a spec d RS, we all know you paid top dollar for it. Regardless it's not as good a car as you make it out to be and the TTS is still the sweet spot on the range. That doesn't mean it's a crime that you own one, far from it if you want to put your money into the RS that's your call and if perfectly acceptable to you it doesn't matter what a forum thinks. Carbon wrap the spoiler and get some nice black multspokes and imo that's a very nice looking car you have.
> 
> I'm afraid though it's still not worth that sort of money, forget about the better cars out there for the cash, let's stick with the same model, the RS is in no way £20k more competent than the TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> I think regardless of what I wrote you would want an argument. Quite clear how it works with some of you on here. Anyway, fed up playing your confrontational argumentative game now.
Click to expand...

+1 on your comment unfortunately it's the way forums work don't get put off just ignore the poster.


----------



## daddow

TerryCTR said:


> You have went for the RS though - correct?
> 
> The £20k quoted is for a similarly specced RS (dealer dependent) vs the on average 17-18% discount on offer on the TTS.
> 
> I'm not referring to my specific deal as I managed 19.7% off but at the time of buying my car cost me £36k and the dealerships in my area had unregistered RS's from £55-60k.


Come on you tried these arguments with me on a previous post. Please just use FACTS.


----------



## TerryCTR

Daddy - your not taking your own advice and ignoring.

You mean when you went off topic discussing BMW discounts? Now your trying to take this one off on a tangent


----------



## bainsyboy

Gets popcorn and pulls up a chair


----------



## bainsyboy

And before anyone says it.... My dad is 7ft tall, so nope I very much doubt that anyones dad is bigger than mine on here


----------



## tt3600

Four cylinders are for peasants.

Bring on the fight


----------



## tt3600

Want to see 5 cylinders completely hammer a 4 cylinder car?

Ok go go go!

Archie who's a race driver is in complete shock as the A45 is tuned to 450bhp.


----------



## bainsyboy

May I ask if he had the dodgy air con on whilst undertaking this test?


----------



## tt3600

bainsyboy said:


> May I ask if he had the dodgy air con on whilst undertaking this test?


Dodgy engine as well lmao


----------



## powerplay

tt3600 said:


> Want to see 5 cylinders completely hammer a 4 cylinder car?
> 
> Ok go go go!
> 
> Archie who's a race driver is in complete shock as the A45 is tuned to 450bhp.


Nothing surprising about the TT's performance, but what is surprising is what a crock the A45 is :lol:

450bhp? Not a chance - looks de-tuned to me


----------



## psglas

It's the torque that makes the difference. The TTRS Mk3 published figures are much lower than actual.


----------



## tt3600

psglas said:


> It's the torque that makes the difference. The TTRS Mk3 published figures are much lower than actual.


Indeed more like 540nm - 400lb/ft.


----------



## psglas

The TTS is pretty impressive as well at 380 Nm


----------



## leopard

daddow said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't miss the point, you would be the same with whatever car you owned, it would suddenly be the pick of the litter and you will defend it against any other car in the world-period!
> 
> We all know you own a spec d RS, we all know you paid top dollar for it. Regardless it's not as good a car as you make it out to be and the TTS is still the sweet spot on the range. That doesn't mean it's a crime that you own one, far from it if you want to put your money into the RS that's your call and if perfectly acceptable to you it doesn't matter what a forum thinks. Carbon wrap the spoiler and get some nice black multspokes and imo that's a very nice looking car you have.
> 
> I'm afraid though it's still not worth that sort of money, forget about the better cars out there for the cash, let's stick with the same model, the RS is in no way £20k more competent than the TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> I think regardless of what I wrote you would want an argument. Quite clear how it works with some of you on here. Anyway, fed up playing your confrontational argumentative game now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1 on your comment unfortunately it's the way forums work don't get put off just ignore the poster.
Click to expand...

If anything Daddy,you and Koimlg are the confrontational couple of the moment.
One which has severe buyers remorse and the other who echoes her spouting crap all the time.
Nicely suited as well :lol:


----------



## TerryCTR

leopard said:


> If anything Daddy,you and Koimlg are the confrontational couple of the moment.
> One which has severe buyers remorse and the other who echoes her spouting crap all the time.
> Nicely suited as well :lol:


+1 just ignore the poster mate unfortunately some people have owned 57 audis


----------



## The Hemulen

I see Chris Harris is driving the TTRS on next weeks Top Gear Extra Gear. Will be interesting to see if he mentions anything about the (non)availability..


----------



## tt3600

The Hemulen said:


> I see Chris Harris is driving the TTRS on next weeks Top Gear Extra Gear. Will be interesting to see if he mentions anything about the (non)availability..


Interesting thanks for heads up.


----------



## datamonkey

bainsyboy said:


> As for the price of an rs debate... I paid what I thought the car was worth.. My decision...


This is the thing Tosh/Terry all those that say "the TT RS is not worth £50k+" don't take into account.

If someone is willing to pay a certain amount for something, then that something IS WORTH the money. That is the value perceived by that person and if one person is willing to pay it, more than likely many others are too.

The RS is worth £50k+ as people are paying that for them. The fact someone else isn't willing to pay it doesn't mean the car isn't worth it, just that there's not enough value in it to warrant it for them.

Also it's a real shame that this thread is largely ruined by people that either a) have no interest in the TTRS b) just seem to be here to bash the TT RS or c) both a&b.

It's supposed to be a forum for enthusiasts to excitedly talk about their pride and joy, not somewhere to argue bullshit with people that don't give a shit.


----------



## TerryCTR

Completely agree mate, it's not £20k better than the TTS but if someone is happy to pay that and indeed a bit less on discounted/used models that's up to them, I have no problem with it.

What is laughable though is not being able to see past the RS and concede anything on it at all using the same arguement to both put down the TTS but back up the RS over the R8.


----------



## Rumney

TerryCTR said:


> Completely agree mate, it's not £20k better than the TTS but if someone is happy to pay that and indeed a bit less on discounted/used models that's up to them, I have no problem with it.
> 
> What is laughable though is not being able to see past the RS and concede anything on it at all using the same arguement to both put down the TTS but back up the RS over the R8.


TerryCTR

It's not £20k better is a statement of fact.

I don't believe it to be £20k better is an opinion.

We all have our own opinions but the only facts are those in the official vehicle stats (MPH, MPG, Time to 60, Power Output, Torque, Emissions etc. etc). Whether those facts add up to value in the real world is an individual opinion.

Come on guys can we not stop all this to and fro and accept other's opinions even if our opinion differs.

Just for the record - my opinion is that I believe that they are all great cars


----------



## Gulliver

I think the main issue is people are just not prepared to fork out £50k on a bare bones TTRS and even less willing to pay up to and over £60K for a car with options.

Some people like to be first on the band wagon when any new car comes out, sometimes this pays off ie Mustang and M2 but I think many feel that they may have caught a cold with the MK3 TTRS hence why passions are running high on the subject.

I love my TTS and I am sure the TTRS is even better but the issue I have is do I really want to shell out up to £60K on a 'TT' because that is all it is at the end of the day. I think many others feel the same way hence why it is not flying off the shelves.


----------



## Shug750S

All getting a bit People's front of Judea...

Brian: Excuse me. Are you the Judean People's Front?

Reg: F#€$ off! 'Judean People's Front'. We're the People's Front of Judea! 'Judean People's Front'.

Francis: [email protected]#?€*$


----------



## TerryCTR

Rumney I am not precious about the TTS because I have one, I think the noise the RS 2.5 makes is one of the best sounds out there. I waited an age for the Fl RS3 to appear before deciding to take up the TTS deal at the time as it was ridiculously good and from a local dealer for once.

I'm happy for the guys that have got a Mk3 RS, it's a good car and although I wasn't prepared to pay the cash for it nothing wrong with the fact they did.

When a certain member shuts down anything at all being said about the RS because they own one well that's obviously going to attract a few comments.

As for Daddy, he just looks for a fight then try's to pass the blame elsewhere


----------



## Mark Pred

TerryCTR said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that your biased at all :lol:
> 
> R8 is in a different league to the TTRS, don't kid yourself otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed otherwise it wouldn't cost around £120k but that doesn't make it desirable to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. The same can be said of the TTRS, its not worth an additional £20k just for the 5 cyl soundtrack as nice as that sounds and it's certainly not in a different league to the TTS
Click to expand...

I've only driven R8's on the track, but would totally agree with the above. You can't even begin to compare a TT to an R8, another league? More like another planet.
I drove a couple of the new RS and agree with many, there's no 'night and day' step up in performance or handling from the TTS. The TTS was always pick of the range and in my opinion, still is when you take into account the options you get as standard - plus of course, it's damn close to a mk2 RS, but with better handling. But, worth the extra money? That's a personal choice if you ask me. The only reason I didn't buy an RS was that the spec and colour I wanted wasn't out there and more importantly, I am still enjoying my TTS. I've only had it 11 months from new. I will almost certainly get the RS next year, in the spec I want and that'll come in sub £55k, well, plus £2k if I have to buy alloys for it, given the two ugly options seen on the Dealer spec cars :lol:


----------



## Rumney

TerryCTR said:


> Rumney I am not precious about the TTS because I have one, I think the noise the RS 2.5 makes is one of the best sounds out there. I waited an age for the Fl RS3 to appear before deciding to take up the TTS deal at the time as it was ridiculously good and from a local dealer for once.
> 
> I'm happy for the guys that have got a Mk3 RS, it's a good car and although I wasn't prepared to pay the cash for it nothing wrong with the fact they did.
> 
> When a certain member shuts down anything at all being said about the RS because they own one well that's obviously going to attract a few comments.
> 
> As for Daddy, he just looks for a fight then try's to pass the blame elsewhere


TerryCTR

No arguments from me mate  My observations were directed at some members more confrontational posts.

We all have different priorities, we all have different requirements, we all have different budgets, we all have different opinions - but we all have the same love of the TT.

This is a place for people to meet and exchange opinions, answer questions and yes even disagree- but it needs to be constructive and civil


----------



## TFP

Rumney said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rumney I am not precious about the TTS because I have one, I think the noise the RS 2.5 makes is one of the best sounds out there. I waited an age for the Fl RS3 to appear before deciding to take up the TTS deal at the time as it was ridiculously good and from a local dealer for once.
> 
> I'm happy for the guys that have got a Mk3 RS, it's a good car and although I wasn't prepared to pay the cash for it nothing wrong with the fact they did.
> 
> When a certain member shuts down anything at all being said about the RS because they own one well that's obviously going to attract a few comments.
> 
> As for Daddy, he just looks for a fight then try's to pass the blame elsewhere
> 
> 
> 
> TerryCTR
> 
> No arguments from me mate  My observations were directed at some members more confrontational posts.
> 
> We all have different priorities, we all have different requirements, we all have different budgets, we all have different opinions - but we all have the same love of the TT.
> 
> This is a place for people to meet and exchange opinions, answer questions and yes even disagree- but it needs to be constructive and civil
Click to expand...

Well said.

I use forums to get other peoples opinions/advice and I value that.

After all, we all know you can't trust the opinion of a car sales person.

I'm one week into ownership, still loving the sound, and looking for tunnels.


----------



## Toshiba

Whys the R8 even been discussed - it's a super car 4 leagues above a coupe bodied golf/A3...

The debate centres around the TT and the price vs what you get over the other models in the range and that's the issue for many. It's not the size of Kim's arse, the tattoo on the latest porn star or the price of dog in Korea.

I repeat (for me) and have said all along IF and it's a big if, YOU are prepared to pay it, fight for it - clearly not many are hence why they are still unsold examples. I'm happy to drop 130k on an R8, or 75k on an RS7 performance, 65k on an RS6 or 55k on a S5, but there's no way on gods green earth I'm spending north of 45k on a TT. Anyone that does is their choice! But it doesn't mean others should or will share that view.

If you think the RS sucks, try using iOS to post on here!!
That's a whole new level of sucking..


----------



## Real Thing

Probably worth the £51K+ price tag just to keep the A45 Owners quiet:  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqD_rzG ... e=youtu.be


----------



## powerplay

Real Thing said:


> Probably worth the £51K+ price tag just to keep the A45 Owners quiet:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqD_rzG ... e=youtu.be


Er, that was posted literally on the previous page :roll: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Real Thing

powerplay said:


> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably worth the £51K+ price tag just to keep the A45 Owners quiet:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqD_rzG ... e=youtu.be
> 
> 
> 
> Er, that was posted literally on the previous page :roll: :lol: :roll:
Click to expand...

Must be my age early signs of Dementia  Didn't read most of the last few Days post as thought it was just more bickering anyway in-case anyone else missed it I'll keep it there


----------



## BauhauTTS

That RS vs. A45 was a heck of a lot more than 3 car lengths!


----------



## btaro

Does anybody knows when the TTRS will be available to order?


----------



## TFP

btaro said:


> Does anybody knows when the TTRS will be available to order?


I asked my local dealer that exact question a week ago.

He thinks that you'll be able to order later this year, maybe september with the car arriving early 2018

But who knows?

Audi have been very secretive about it, I'm wondering whether it's all down to a few things not quite right with the car and they have to do a bit more development.


----------



## ZephyR2

TerryCTR said:


> daddow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mod edit
> 
> Let's keep this thread civilised please
Click to expand...

Think certain people on here need to look at the vitriolic crap they've been posting on here and ask themselves - is this really the place to be airing such pathetic arguments. This a good thread that many other members are interested in but is being spoilt by incessant childish bickering.
No one is winning any points, so do us all a favour guys, gals or whatever and give it a rest now, hey?


----------



## powerplay

TFP said:


> btaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody knows when the TTRS will be available to order?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked my local dealer that exact question a week ago.
> 
> He thinks that you'll be able to order later this year, maybe september with the car arriving early 2018
> 
> But who knows?
> 
> Audi have been very secretive about it, I'm wondering whether it's all down to a few things not quite right with the car and they have to do a bit more development.
Click to expand...

I posed the same question not long ago. My dealer has exactly zero info, all he could tell me was there was nothing on their system.

Not saying much though as my dealer gets inside info after it's been public on the web for a week :roll:

However I've now given up much hope of ever going from a mk2 to a mk3. I have cash burning a hole in my pocket but not interested in any of the remaining used cars for top-dollar and not the colour or options I want.

Have told my dealer I'm interested in the RS3 which, if Audi can be believed (hmmm) will be orderable Q3.

So I guess that means I'm trolling this thread now :lol:

(but hopefully not sucking the life out of it [smiley=gossip.gif] )


----------



## TerryCTR

ZephyR2 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daddow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just give it a break sunshine, go get your nappies changed or grow up I think either would be a blessing to other readers/members of this forum. I won't be wasting my hard fought education to waste anymore time reading any of your site comments, Go tell your carer Leopard not to also embarrass himself Goodbye.
> 
> 
> 
> Daddy, daddy, daddy, where do I begin. Your not playing ignore the poster very well, thankfully Easter weekend is almost over and you will be locked back up with your soft toy to keep you company.
> 
> You certainly didn't fight hard enough if you have not even made it to owning 60 audis by your late stage in life :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think certain people on here need to look at the vitriolic crap they've been posting on here and ask themselves - is this really the place to be airing such pathetic arguments. This a good thread that many other members are interested in but is being spoilt by incessant childish bickering.
> No one is winning any points, so do us all a favour guys, gals or whatever and give it a rest now, hey?
Click to expand...

Zephy if you note daddy posted first with something that should also be deleted if the mods consider my reply to be ott, so glad to quoted it 

Happy for him to keep his trap shut and there will be no need for a response veering from the RS topic


----------



## ormandj

Some people don't know when to give it a rest. Moving along, I think this was posted a bit earlier, but for those speculating there is some mechanical failure issue with the car preventing sales, the order banks opened in the US last week. So there may be regulatory issues in the UK but Audi is definitely selling them in the states (and I believe Canada as well), so doubt it's some cracking engine block/whatever other theories have been posted re: mechanical failures, as I would expect them to stop sales everywhere if it were not resolved. So for those who are actually interested in the vehicle, hopefully it will get through whatever holdup exists soon and be possible to order with the specifications you want. Good luck!


----------



## mikef4uk

tt3600 said:


> Want to see 5 cylinders completely hammer a 4 cylinder car?
> 
> Ok go go go!
> 
> Archie who's a race driver is in complete shock as the A45 is tuned to 450bhp.


If its just straight line acceleartion that floats your boat, heres a 4 cyl golf for you





 

And on the comparison with second-hand cars even Car magazine saw fit to offer 3 similar price, no depreciation similar price alternatives to their M2/TTRS/Cayman road test, those being BMW 1M / R8 / 911 GTS


----------



## bainsyboy

I juts want to know what a MIB is as everytime I go to post up a picture it says the picture is too large as only allowed 1 MIB?

Used a VPN last night to change Internet settings to America.. Checked out Audi and no sign of specking a rs and no price?


----------



## ormandj

bainsyboy said:


> I juts want to know what a MIB is as everytime I go to post up a picture it says the picture is too large as only allowed 1 MIB?
> 
> Used a VPN last night to change Internet settings to America.. Checked out Audi and no sign of specking a rs and no price?


It's one mebibyte, close enough to a megabyte. Scale down the image, or link via url. No need for high resolution on a forum attachment, not everyone is on high speed internet, but works if you link.


----------



## bainsyboy

Cheers.. I have tried adjusting settings but it always says to large, so will just leave.

What I don't get regarding the engine issue is that I think the current engine that they are using is an award winning engine so why all of a sudden engine issues?


----------



## ormandj

bainsyboy said:


> Cheers.. I have tried adjusting settings but it always says to large, so will just leave.
> 
> What I don't get regarding the engine issue is that I think the current engine that they are using is an award winning engine so why all of a sudden engine issues?


Awards don't mean a ton, but there are no wide-scale engine issues, at least none that are stopping sale of the TT RS in the states/Canada. Why do you think there are? I've seen this posted randomly throughout this thread, without a single actual reference to a documented issue.


----------



## bainsyboy

I'm currently surfing in the US of A and still unable to get a price for a TTRS.

Line up is 2017 tt coupe starting at $43,500 
2017 tts coupe starting at $52,500

And then it just says 2018 tt rs but no price or coming soon???


----------



## bainsyboy

ormandj said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.. I have tried adjusting settings but it always says to large, so will just leave.
> 
> What I don't get regarding the engine issue is that I think the current engine that they are using is an award winning engine so why all of a sudden engine issues?
> 
> 
> 
> Awards don't mean a ton, but there are no wide-scale engine issues, at least none that are stopping sale of the TT RS in the states/Canada. Why do you think there are? I've seen this posted randomly throughout this thread, without a single actual reference to a documented issue.
Click to expand...

That's what I am getting at...people saying engine problems but no evidence apart from an audi dealer that is a friend of friend has said x y z 
Same with the air con issue.

My guess is it's to do with dieselgate and the payouts that they have to make


----------



## TFP

bainsyboy said:


> That's what I am getting at...people saying engine problems but no evidence apart from an audi dealer that is a friend of friend has said x y z
> Same with the air con issue.


An Audi sales chappy told me it was an emissions problem when the air con is switched on, sending the reading over the limit.

I think all TTRS models had to be registered in 2016

Someone on here must know the truth?


----------



## Toshiba

Audi have launched other new engines without issues or delays so can't be anything to do with dieselgate directly, but this engine may have had software of questionable purpose lets say. Audi have launched multiple new models all without issue which costs far more than an additional trim model for an existing product.. so in reality, its nothing to do with dieselgate.

Did they just forget the coolant or refrigerant in this engine alone? No likely.
Where the rule changes unknown and a surprise? if so how did they manage to get all the other model through the process, so again not likely.

I have seen an Audi document and it only says "technical issue" without providing actual facts.


----------



## bainsyboy

Cheers

People are saying that they have ordered one in the US though, yet I cannot find and prices on the us website, so all a bit weird .

If it's technical issues then dare say that it will become evident within the three year warranty period


----------



## Toshiba

The order book might be open for "reservation" or "register of interest" just like in the UK, doesn't mean you have a factory slot or anything. its an agreement in principle with the local Audi dealer.

US site had the following. So 100% not available to order NOW.

1 These vehicles are not yet on sale. They do not yet have type approval and are therefore not subject to Directive 1999/94/EC.

Notice in accordance with Directive 1999/94/EC as amended: more information about the official fuel consumption and official specific CO₂ emissions of new cars can be found in the "Guideline for fuel consumption, CO₂ emissions and power consumption", which is available free of charge from all dealerships, from DAT Deutsche Automobil Treuhand GmbH, Hellmuth-Hirth-Straße 1, 73760 Ostfildern, Germany, or at www.dat.de.

Individual details on the vehicles shown here may vary from the product range currently available in Germany. Some of the depicted vehicles have been fitted with special features that are subject to an additional charge.
* Fuel consumption and CO₂ emission figures given in ranges depend on the tyre/wheel sets used.

Further information on official fuel consumption figures and the official specific CO₂ emissions of new passenger cars can be found in the guide "Information on the fuel consumption, CO₂ emissions and electricity consumption of new cars", which is available free of charge at all sales dealerships and from DAT Deutsche Automobil Treuhand GmbH, Hellmuth-Hirth-Strasse 1, 73760 Ostfildern-Scharnhausen, Germany (www.dat.de).

© AUDI AG. All rights reserved


----------



## bainsyboy

It's all a bit of a kerfuffle isn't it


----------



## macadamia

TTRS at new York autoshow, north American spec as indicated by amber reflectors in the bumper. latest word is delivery in July as the order books have been open in the US/Canada since Feb.


----------



## bainsyboy

Where though 
https://www.audiusa.com/models


----------



## powerplay

Wherever I look all I see are carrots on very long sticks


----------



## Toshiba

bainsyboy said:


> Where though
> https://www.audiusa.com/models


in the RS models on the right. 
I also see RS3 and RSQ3 too.


----------



## bainsyboy

I can see the cars but nowhere to place an order Tosh


----------



## Toshiba

Yep, its just a register of interest.


----------



## bainsyboy

I thought people had said on here that they had ordered one.
The rs3 says coming soon the tt rs says register, so dare say the US will have the same kerfuffle as the UK did regarding the tt


----------



## powerplay

*The world's official funniest joke*


> Two hunters are out in the woods when one of them collapses. He doesn't seem to be breathing and his eyes are glazed. The other guy whips out his phone and calls the emergency services. He gasps, "My friend appears to be dead! What can I do?" The operator says, "Calm down. I can help. First, we need to be sure he's dead." There is a silence; then a gun shot is heard. Back on the phone, the guy says, "OK, now what?


Audi's handing of the TTRS release is officially funnier.


----------



## Toshiba

People say the same in the UK all the time too when registers of intent are opened.
You "could" put a top drawer order with any UK dealer now, but it wont be a real order, just an agreement between you and a dealer to do something in the future.

The factory right now is not taking RS orders for anywhere.

Normally works like this, you order from a dealer, dealer orders from importer (AUK, AOA etc) and the importer is the only one that can order from the factory. IF you have a valid order you will have a commission number.


----------



## Izzu

bainsyboy said:


> I thought people had said on here that they had ordered one.
> The rs3 says coming soon the tt rs says register, so dare say the US will have the same kerfuffle as the UK did regarding the tt





macadamia said:


> TTRS at new York autoshow, north American spec as indicated by amber reflectors in the bumper. latest word is delivery in July as the order books have been open in the US/Canada since Feb.





Toshiba said:


> The factory right now is not taking RS orders for anywhere.
> 
> Normally works like this, you order from a dealer, dealer orders from importer (AUK, AOA etc) and the importer is the only one that can order from the factory. IF you have a valid order you will have a commission number.


Some corrections here. Books have been open in Canada, not the US, since February. Books just opened last week (April 10th) for the US.

You indeed can order a TTRS in the US now. Not through the website, through a US dealership. I personally have worked with two different dealerships to place orders, and have my own commission number (among others that have done the same). US dealerships are receiving their allocations, and AoA (Audi of America) has released the ordering system for the TTRS. Dealerships will normally get a set allocation, and AoA allows them to customize what they want on the vehicle(s). This could be just for a sales floor model that they plan on having sit for display and to sell later, or it could be customized for someone like me who has been bugging them for over a year to take my order as soon as the system opens.

And as for price, here you go. Official Audi press release: http://www.media.audiusa.com/en-us/releases/154

Also, US order guide with pricing: http://oi64.tinypic.com/15gqczk.jpg


----------



## Shug750S

bainsyboy said:


> I thought people had said on here that they had ordered one.
> The rs3 says coming soon the tt rs says register, so dare say the US will have the same kerfuffle as the UK did regarding the tt


Remember they also thought they had bought Tower Bridge a few years ago.


----------



## bainsyboy

Izzu so is it the same set up as what happened as the UK as I cannot log on to the US site and build an audi tt rs?

Shug750s.....that was shrewd salesmanship 

Priced up an Audi tts on uk site...£48k so I don't agree with others that are stating that over £50k for an rs is excessive


----------



## Izzu

Correct in the manner that you cannot configure a car on the website, the configurator was never released. But the configuator is just that...a configurator. It's not correlated to whether or not you can order. As Toshiba said, you need to place an order with AoA or AUK for it to officially be an order. And that's exactly what is open right now in the US. It was as simple as reading the order guide I posted and telling the salesman what options I wanted. It's not as pretty as being able to see it on the audiusa website with a 3D rendered model and everything, but the source is still there. Salesman checked the boxes in the system and in turn was provided with a commission number. It's now sitting in the system like any other custom order.

Also £50k is about $64k in the US...nearly identical pricing. I know the GBP/USD rate a year ago would put that at about $71/$72k...but still fairly close.


----------



## Toshiba

Im saying 45k is too expensive for any TT.  
But you are not comparing apples... 48k is a fully spec'd car that would much less is reality..


----------



## psglas

$64900 before taxes

*Prices above exclude destination charge ($975), taxes, title, options, and dealer charges. Dealer sets actual price.

£51K in the UK includes the VAT

No idea what sales tax is for cars in the US but will no doubt vary state by state.


----------



## powerplay

UK price seems to have recently increased, was 51,800 but now 52,300.... as if it wasn't already overpriced :roll: :lol:


----------



## tt3600

Izzu said:


> Also, US order guide with pricing: http://i64.tinypic.com/15gqczk.jpg


Ceramic brakes now orderable interesting.


----------



## dredsTT

bainsyboy said:


> Priced up an Audi tts on uk site...£48k so I don't agree with others that are stating that over £50k for an rs is excessive


A well specified TTS, with a normal amount of discount (15%), is roughly £40K. A well specified TTRS is roughly £60K, with no discount available. The performance is good value but that £20K is a massive step for most people.


----------



## leopard

dredsTT said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Priced up an Audi tts on uk site...£48k so I don't agree with others that are stating that over £50k for an rs is excessive
> 
> 
> 
> A well specified TTS, with a normal amount of discount (15%), is roughly £40K. A well specified TTRS is roughly £60K, with no discount available. The performance is good value but that £20K is a massive step for most people.
Click to expand...

The tts and RS are both overpriced.It is only by virtue that the tts is discounted that makes the purchase palpable.Like wise if the same were to happen with the RS then the negativity would die down no doubt.
I would of thought Audi would have learnt by now if you offer an incentive whether it's window dressing or not then you sell more...Easy really.


----------



## tt3600

dredsTT said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Priced up an Audi tts on uk site...£48k so I don't agree with others that are stating that over £50k for an rs is excessive
> 
> 
> 
> A well specified TTS, with a normal amount of discount (15%), is roughly £40K. A well specified TTRS is roughly £60K, with no discount available. The performance is good value but that £20K is a massive step for most people.
Click to expand...

I was being offered 9% without trying that was Feb 2017 when my local dealer thought i'd be receiving delivery June/July. Finance discount wasn't available at that time though (unlike some of the other RS models). So with my spec below l was getting the options for free plus they were offering a good trade in on my gen 1 RS. Don't believe the "no discounts available".

6Y | Daytona grey, pearl effect £550
1BQ | Audi Magnetic Ride with 'RS' Sport suspension £1,000
6XK | Door mirrors (folding with auto-dimming function) £280
9VS | Bang & Olufsen Sound System £625
VW1 | Privacy glass £450
KA2 | Rear-view camera £450
UH2 | Hill-hold assist £90
7K3 | Tyre-pressure monitoring system £200 
N1H | Super Sport seats with Fine Nappa leather £0
PXC | Matrix LED headlights with LED rear lights and dynamic front and rear indicators £945
CR6 | 19" x 9.0J '5-arm polygon' design alloy wheels in matt titanium-look, diamond cut finish £300

£51,800 + £4,890 of options = £56,690


----------



## Shug750S

Having just ordered a Golf R interesting to see the options and prices. Bearing in mind they are pretty similar in cost to produce / add between different VAG companies. Okay not exactly like for like options, but pretty damn close..

6Y | Daytona grey, pearl effect £550 / VW £570 (presume more needed)
1BQ | Audi Magnetic Ride with 'RS' Sport suspension £1,000 / VW Dynamic Chasis Control £830
6XK | Door mirrors (folding with auto-dimming function) £280 / VW folding included
9VS | Bang & Olufsen Sound System £625 / VW Upgrade sound system £550
VW1 | Privacy glass £450 / VW 90% glass £95
KA2 | Rear-view camera £450 / VW rear camera £265 (in pop out / tilt rear badge)
UH2 | Hill-hold assist £90 / VW included
7K3 | Tyre-pressure monitoring system £200 / VW included
N1H | Super Sport seats with Fine Nappa leather £0
PXC | Matrix LED headlights with LED rear lights and dynamic front and rear indicators £945 / VW LED front (follow steering direction) and rear and sweeping rear indicators included. dynamic light assist option £630

All on same MQB platform, so wonder why not the same costs to change essentially the same kit


----------



## bainsyboy

tt3600 Aye, I got three grand off of mine... Was £58k got it for £55k


----------



## Dash

bainsyboy said:


> I juts want to know what a MIB is as everytime I go to post up a picture it says the picture is too large as only allowed 1 MIB?


It's the brave new world way of calling a Megabyte. It's because scientists use mega to mean 1,000,000 and a megabyte (now affectionately known as a mebibyte) is 1,048,576 bytes.

So, when something is complaining about being 1MiB, that means either:
1 mebibyte (Or, Megabyte to the old school)
1024 kibibytes (Or, Kilobytes to the old school)
1,048,576 bytes


----------



## TFP

People keep saying they're over priced, but they are selling, so why should Audi sell them cheaper?

200 or so cars in the country, 10/20 for sale of the lower spec examples.

I agree they're not worth 60k, but you can now buy one nearer to 50k for a well specced one, or at least I did.

I took six months to make a decision, looked at 718, Alfa 4c, BMW M2, used R8's

I Purchased a lovely used 981 Boxster S with a massive options list, that only lasted three months before I realised I wasn't in love with it, that was 40k at nearly four years old.

When I drove, and listened, to the TTRS I instantly knew it was for me at that price bracket.

Yes I'd love a new R8 but I can't spend 120k, she wont let me, and I'm not sure my neighbours ear drums could take it.

Two weeks into ownership now and I've still a big grin on my face, well done Audi.


----------



## jabiqq

TFP said:


> I took six months to make a decision, looked at 718, Alfa 4c, BMW M2, used R8's


TFP, what was your impression vs these cars?


----------



## bainsyboy

Well it's not very good is it Dash, no matter what I do to the picture I can't ever get it small enough to post.

I'm with you TFP loved my old ttrs but wished I had never got rid of my mk1 225 but I have no regrets with purchasing the current rs, love driving it and love the sound. No way would I have paid 58k for it though and was more than happy to walk away if they had stuck to there guns


----------



## leopard

bainsyboy said:


> Well it's not very good is it Dash, no matter what I do to the picture I can't ever get it small enough to post.
> 
> I'm with you TFP loved my old ttrs but wished I had never got rid of my mk1 225 but I have no regrets with purchasing the current rs, love driving it and love the sound. No way would I have paid 58k for it though and was more than happy to walk away if they had stuck to there guns


You're obviously not doing it right.

1/ Download "Photo-resizer HD"

2/ Upload your photo into it.

3/ Select size..I usually opt for something like 1080x810 as an option but you can go smaller.If you go higher there will be a cut off of acceptance for the forum (the 1MB).

4/ Upload to forum

5/ Done.


----------



## TFP

jabiqq said:


> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took six months to make a decision, looked at 718, Alfa 4c, BMW M2, used R8's
> 
> 
> 
> TFP, what was your impression vs these cars?
Click to expand...

718 Cayman made the wrong noise, dismissed it instantly. Plus it was £67,000 with the spec I wanted, and a bit common.

I loved the 4C, especially the carbon frame, exterior looks, rarity. But the rest of the interior was cheap and sparse, reminded me of my old VX220's. Don't think my wife would have driven it.

Now the BMW M2 very nearly got me and I'd recommend it to anyone, little hooligan of a car, reasonably rare, manual box, not a great exhaust note. A friend has one and he loves it, he drives it quite hard and enjoys it very much. I wont be racing him, I don't do high speed corners.

Used R8, I spent quite some time trying to find a good one for 50k, very few low owner/good ones about. What really put me off was some of the repair bills I saw, new engines, massive bills for oil leak repairs, general stuff all with huge labour costs. I eventually thought that the low depreciation would be swallowed up with maintenance costs. And they were also 7/8 years old, most had got sings of various body repairs, seats looking tired etc...

The last R8 I went to see really put me off, huge file of invoices, panel gaps wrong around the front of the car etc. It was then that the new TTRS became very much high up the list again.

The 981 Cayman/boxsters are worth a look, holding their money well at the moment. I had mine 3 months and sold it for the same as what i paid, didn't lose a penny. They make a lovely noise and many are very highly specced. I think I just yearned for something a little rarer. May go back to a GTS version when I'm bored of the TTRS.

I very nearly bought a TTS and would have done if I'd have got the discount TerryCTR got.


----------



## leopard

TFP said:


> Now the BMW M2 very nearly got me and I'd recommend it to anyone, little hooligan of a car, reasonably rare, manual box, *not a great exhaust note.*


I assume this was a slip of the finger,one of the M2's attributes is the exhaust noise,although not quite as fruity as the 5 cylinder granted.


----------



## TFP

leopard said:


> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the BMW M2 very nearly got me and I'd recommend it to anyone, little hooligan of a car, reasonably rare, manual box, *not a great exhaust note.*
> 
> 
> 
> I assume this was a slip of the finger,one of the M2's attributes is the exhaust noise,although not quite as fruity as the 5 cylinder granted.
Click to expand...

I suppose I'd been spoiled looking and listening to R8's burbling away.

Just outside Hitchin Audi is a tunnel/bridge under the railway line, I was sold instantly to the TTRS.


----------



## powerplay

A little OT and not a like-for-like comparison granted - but value for money wise against a new TTRS - it's a win for this Mustang!

https://www.pistonheads.com/news/ph-americancars/sutton-cs800-mustang-announced/36123


----------



## leopard

I wonder what a " stage 2 Whipple supercharger " could do for the RS


----------



## TFP

powerplay said:


> A little OT and not a like-for-like comparison granted - but value for money wise against a new TTRS - it's a win for this Mustang!
> 
> https://www.pistonheads.com/news/ph-americancars/sutton-cs800-mustang-announced/36123


Haha, good spot.

I'd probably be going to look at that if I was still after something.

My neighbours would love it, not


----------



## powerplay

leopard said:


> I wonder what a " stage 2 Whipple supercharger " could do for the RS


I think it would whipple your insides :lol:


----------



## brittan

powerplay said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what a " stage 2 Whipple supercharger " could do for the RS
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would whipple your insides :lol:
Click to expand...

Would that make it a waspberry whipple?


----------



## leopard

A Whipple Whopping Gender Bending Raspberry Rippling Angel Delight :lol:


----------



## psglas

Looking at these DLVA stats there are 173 TTRS's registered.

https://www.gov.uk/government/statistic ... stics-2016

And I think I saw a photo of a write off earlier in this thread so 172.


----------



## bainsyboy

Cheers Tosh.. I think this has worked


----------



## leopard

bainsyboy said:


> Cheers leopard.. I think this has worked


Corrected it for you :wink:


----------



## bainsyboy

I think it highlights the gorgeous wheels and dodgy engine perfectly, so thank you very much Leopard


----------



## Dash

psglas said:


> Looking at these DLVA stats there are 173 TTRS's registered.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/statistic ... stics-2016
> 
> And I think I saw a photo of a write off earlier in this thread so 172.


Good shout. Helpfully the MK3 is a TTRS, whereas the MK2 is a TT RS.

https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/a ... -a#!newreg

173 registered, only 166 taxed and none SORNed. 7 still at dealers?


----------



## leopard

Dash said:


> psglas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at these DLVA stats there are 173 TTRS's registered.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/statistic ... stics-2016
> 
> And I think I saw a photo of a write off earlier in this thread so 172.
> 
> 
> 
> Good shout. Helpfully the MK3 is a TTRS, whereas the MK2 is a TT RS.
> 
> https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/a ... -a#!newreg
> 
> 173 registered, only 166 taxed and none SORNed. 7 still at dealers?
Click to expand...

There's 10 on AutoTrader


----------



## powerplay

Dash said:


> 173 registered, only 166 taxed and none SORNed. 7 still at dealers?


What happened to the other 27, there were supposed to be 200?


----------



## Toshiba

Marketing? It's around 200


----------



## jabiqq

TFP said:


> jabiqq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took six months to make a decision, looked at 718, Alfa 4c, BMW M2, used R8's
> 
> 
> 
> TFP, what was your impression vs these cars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 718 Cayman made the wrong noise, dismissed it instantly. Plus it was £67,000 with the spec I wanted, and a bit common.
> 
> I loved the 4C, especially the carbon frame, exterior looks, rarity. But the rest of the interior was cheap and sparse, reminded me of my old VX220's. Don't think my wife would have driven it.
> 
> Now the BMW M2 very nearly got me and I'd recommend it to anyone, little hooligan of a car, reasonably rare, manual box, not a great exhaust note. A friend has one and he loves it, he drives it quite hard and enjoys it very much. I wont be racing him, I don't do high speed corners.
> 
> Used R8, I spent quite some time trying to find a good one for 50k, very few low owner/good ones about. What really put me off was some of the repair bills I saw, new engines, massive bills for oil leak repairs, general stuff all with huge labour costs. I eventually thought that the low depreciation would be swallowed up with maintenance costs. And they were also 7/8 years old, most had got sings of various body repairs, seats looking tired etc...
> 
> The last R8 I went to see really put me off, huge file of invoices, panel gaps wrong around the front of the car etc. It was then that the new TTRS became very much high up the list again.
> 
> The 981 Cayman/boxsters are worth a look, holding their money well at the moment. I had mine 3 months and sold it for the same as what i paid, didn't lose a penny. They make a lovely noise and many are very highly specced. I think I just yearned for something a little rarer. May go back to a GTS version when I'm bored of the TTRS.
> 
> I very nearly bought a TTS and would have done if I'd have got the discount TerryCTR got.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Did you consider an F-type at all?


----------



## TFP

jabiqq said:


> Thanks. Did you consider an F-type at all?


I didn't I'm afraid.

I think they look lovely and sound nice but I've been involved in JLR products for many years and don't rate their build quality.

Having said that I've zero experience with the F-Type, not even sure where they're built.


----------



## datamonkey

TFP said:


> Having said that I've zero experience with the F-Type, not even sure where they're built.


Built by the brummies at Castle Bromwich... Not sure if that's a good or bad thing?! :lol:


----------



## leopard

datamonkey said:


> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having said that I've zero experience with the F-Type, not even sure where they're built.
> 
> 
> 
> Built by the brummies at Castle Bromwich... Not sure if that's a good or bad thing?! :lol:
Click to expand...

Possibly not so good.

First exhibit..."The Birmingham screwdriver"


----------



## datamonkey

leopard said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having said that I've zero experience with the F-Type, not even sure where they're built.
> 
> 
> 
> Built by the brummies at Castle Bromwich... Not sure if that's a good or bad thing?! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Possibly not so good.
> 
> First exhibit..."The Birmingham screwdriver"
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Still can't order an RS :? Was in at the dealer yesterday shooting the breeze and went for a spin in a demo they had. They have no idea when or if it will be available for order any time soon. Colour and spec of the dealer demo aren't choice so its a no go despite strong incentives.

Haven't seen any RS's out in the wild yet up here.


----------



## The Pretender

*KW VARIANT 3 AND KW CLUBSPORT COILOVERS NOW AVAILABLE FOR AUDI TT RS*



















http://www.audituningmag.com/kw-variant ... udi-tt-rs/


----------



## TFP

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Still can't order an RS :? Was in at the dealer yesterday shooting the breeze and went for a spin in a demo they had. They have no idea when or if it will be available for order any time soon.
> 
> Haven't seen any RS's out in the wild yet up here.


I got the same when I enquired three weeks ago.

I got a "maybe the books will open later in the year with cars delivered early 2018"

But no firm predictions.

They are pretty rare, I've not seen another one, and I drive for a living.


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## powerplay

The Pretender said:


> *KW VARIANT 3 AND KW CLUBSPORT COILOVERS NOW AVAILABLE FOR AUDI TT RS*
> 
> http://www.audituningmag.com/kw-variant ... udi-tt-rs/


Shame no one can buy the damn car yet!!!


----------



## psglas

I think I'll add this first :

http://www.abt-configurator.com/en/Audi ... /25TFSI400


----------



## bainsyboy

Top gear extra didnt like the rs did they... I must say I am surprised lol


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

bainsyboy said:


> Top gear extra didnt like the rs did they... I must say I am surprised lol


Doesn't surprise me at all really. I've read and seen similar reviews online saying it's good but not quiet there. The car is heavily engine biased but then when the engine is that good maybe thats not really a bad thing!

I love my TTS but short of spending £3k on a good exhaust and a stage 2 tune I doubt even that would come close to replicating the character of the 5pot in the RS.

It did look remarkably dull on track though which makes me sad. That being said, in the real world there's not much that will be able to touch it down the twisties.


----------



## ormandj

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top gear extra didnt like the rs did they... I must say I am surprised lol
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't surprise me at all really. I've read and seen similar reviews online saying it's good but not quiet there. The car is heavily engine biased but then when the engine is that good maybe thats not really a bad thing!
> 
> I love my TTS but short of spending £3k on a good exhaust and a stage 2 tune I doubt even that would come close to replicating the character of the 5pot in the RS.
> 
> It did look remarkably dull on track though which makes me sad. That being said, in the real world there's not much that will be able to touch it down the twisties.
Click to expand...

I think it boils down to intent/usage, if you're going to run it at the track 90% of the time, it's not the best option (get a Cayman). If you're going to run it on the road 90% of the time, it's an excellent option (skip the Cayman). I'm not at the track enough to justify a track toy car, and as a DD the TTRS is a much better vehicle.


----------



## RockKramer

ormandj said:


> I think it boils down to intent/usage, if you're going to run it at the track 90% of the time, it's not the best option (get a Cayman). If you're going to run it on the road 90% of the time, it's an excellent option (skip the Cayman). I'm not at the track enough to justify a track toy car, and as a DD the TTRS is a much better vehicle.


They Cayman 981/718 in base or S isn't a track car. Never was. It's just a proper mid engined sports car. Yes it's better suited for a few visits to the track than an RS, that just happens to be the way it is. There are folk who will happily track their RS's
The RS is a better alrounder in coupe form if you need rear seats, more flexibility from your car and Quattro is a big plus for a lot of owners. Tech is another positive if it's your thing... it's neither here nor there for me. Just because reviewers chuck the Caymans round a track, drifting etc doesn't mean that's what owners want to the car far. Don't forget, drifting isn't allowed on track days.
Plenty of people DD Caymans, some RS's will just be for the weekends.


----------



## Koimlg

RockKramer said:


> ormandj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it boils down to intent/usage, if you're going to run it at the track 90% of the time, it's not the best option (get a Cayman). If you're going to run it on the road 90% of the time, it's an excellent option (skip the Cayman). I'm not at the track enough to justify a track toy car, and as a DD the TTRS is a much better vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> They Cayman 981/718 in base or S isn't a track car. Never was. It's just a proper mid engined sports car. Yes it's better suited for a few visits to the track than an RS, that just happens to be the way it is. There are folk who will happily track their RS's
> The RS is a better alrounder in coupe form if you need rear seats, more flexibility from your car and Quattro is a big plus for a lot of owners. Tech is another positive if it's your thing... it's neither here nor there for me. Just because reviewers chuck the Caymans round a track, drifting etc doesn't mean that's what owners want to the car far. Don't forget, drifting isn't allowed on track days.
> Plenty of people DD Caymans, some RS's will just be for the weekends.
Click to expand...

Nicely put. I love my TTRS, tried the 718 CaymanS first which is a great car too. Can't beat the Audi for daily fun.


----------



## TFP

Koimlg said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ormandj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it boils down to intent/usage, if you're going to run it at the track 90% of the time, it's not the best option (get a Cayman). If you're going to run it on the road 90% of the time, it's an excellent option (skip the Cayman). I'm not at the track enough to justify a track toy car, and as a DD the TTRS is a much better vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> They Cayman 981/718 in base or S isn't a track car. Never was. It's just a proper mid engined sports car. Yes it's better suited for a few visits to the track than an RS, that just happens to be the way it is. There are folk who will happily track their RS's
> The RS is a better alrounder in coupe form if you need rear seats, more flexibility from your car and Quattro is a big plus for a lot of owners. Tech is another positive if it's your thing... it's neither here nor there for me. Just because reviewers chuck the Caymans round a track, drifting etc doesn't mean that's what owners want to the car far. Don't forget, drifting isn't allowed on track days.
> Plenty of people DD Caymans, some RS's will just be for the weekends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicely put. I love my TTRS, tried the 718 CaymanS first which is a great car too. Can't beat the Audi for daily fun.
Click to expand...

Every one I take out in mine giggles at the noise it makes between buildings, and swears at the noise it makes through tunnels.

Agree with the above comments, but I do miss the lovely leather interior from my last 981


----------



## bainsyboy

Mines just a daily commute and have no plans of ever going to a track day as I begrudge paying the extra for BP ultimate let alone having to pay for more tyres after a track day. 
Did look at the Cayman but after seeing that they had lost a cylinder that put me off. He did say yesterday though in the programme that the rs has the engine that the cayman should have had.. He also said that the engine was top notch on the audi... I guess he hasn't spoken to an audi sales rep though, as apparently any second now all us TTRS drivers will be pulled at the side of the motorways with blown engines and leaking air con


----------



## TFP

bainsyboy said:


> I guess he hasn't spoken to an audi sales rep though, as apparently any second now all us TTRS drivers will be pulled at the side of the motorways with blown engines and leaking air con


Have you heard this from an Audi sales person?

I heard the rumour floating about, but thought it was just that.


----------



## bainsyboy

Diddly squat but if it's in tinternet it gotta be true

I'm still going with diselgate


----------



## ormandj

RockKramer said:


> ormandj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it boils down to intent/usage, if you're going to run it at the track 90% of the time, it's not the best option (get a Cayman). If you're going to run it on the road 90% of the time, it's an excellent option (skip the Cayman). I'm not at the track enough to justify a track toy car, and as a DD the TTRS is a much better vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> They Cayman 981/718 in base or S isn't a track car. Never was. It's just a proper mid engined sports car. Yes it's better suited for a few visits to the track than an RS, that just happens to be the way it is. There are folk who will happily track their RS's
> The RS is a better alrounder in coupe form if you need rear seats, more flexibility from your car and Quattro is a big plus for a lot of owners. Tech is another positive if it's your thing... it's neither here nor there for me. Just because reviewers chuck the Caymans round a track, drifting etc doesn't mean that's what owners want to the car far. Don't forget, drifting isn't allowed on track days.
> Plenty of people DD Caymans, some RS's will just be for the weekends.
Click to expand...

I don't think you're disagreeing with me. Both can be DDs, both can be tracked. One is better at the track than the other, one is better as a DD. Neither is bad at either, but they each shine in their own ways. My apologies if my initial post wasn't clear; I should have skipped commenting on which is best for each role based on my priorities for each type of activity to avoid confusion. I don't think anyone would argue with your or my view. Both great vehicles and either can be used in either role. They just have strengths and weaknesses and will be better suited for some tasks rather than others - but not to the exclusion of any short of hauling sheets of plywood.


----------



## RockKramer

ormandj said:


> I don't think you're disagreeing with me. Both can be DDs, both can be tracked. One is better at the track than the other, one is better as a DD. Neither is bad at either, but they each shine in their own ways. My apologies if my initial post wasn't clear; I should have skipped commenting on which is best for each role based on my priorities for each type of activity to avoid confusion. I don't think anyone would argue with your or my view. Both great vehicles and either can be used in either role. They just have strengths and weaknesses and will be better suited for some tasks rather than others - but not to the exclusion of any short of hauling sheets of plywood.


Hey, no need for apologise Ormandj...
It's all healthy discussion, I'm not into arguing what's best etc. In the end what people are really saying is what's the best car for them. What you said was very well put and I got where you were coming from.
A lot of folk do see the Cayman as a track car though. The GT4 is the track car.
My 981 CS was in for its MOT, 718 Box S for the day... great car, soulless engine.
If the 981 didn't exist, the RS would have loomed very large in my alternative future. I still intend to get some seat time in one, just out of curiosity.


----------



## tt3600

Lots of respect for Chris Harris use to watch his videos on youtube and he's like a computer geek but for cars. But if a car doesn't powerslide then it's not good enough for him. It was a predictable outcome because l know he's a fan of Porsche.

Having owned two rear wheel drive cars i'm still of the view the TT RS is a great all round car and you're not going to miss the handling flexibility a rear wheel drive offers unless you hoon it like Chris Harris.


----------



## Rapture

I thought the Extra piece was very positive on the TT. Chris did say the TT was a close second to the Porsche which I took as a very positive statement from him. As we know the only testing they did on the show was on a track, very little consideration was given to driving the car on the street. I, like many of you probably won't track the car and honestly I think even if some owners do, the car will still most likely be driven on the street at least for 99% of the miles driven. (That 1% though will still be fun) I would think that if they would have rated the 2 cars for daily driving the Audi would be the clear winner.

Also, he actually said he would have preferred the prior generation Cayman with the proper Porsche engine to the current one.


----------



## ormandj

Rapture said:


> I thought the Extra piece was very positive on the TT. Chris did say the TT was a close second to the Porsche which I took as a very positive statement from him. As we know the only testing they did on the show was on a track, very little consideration was given to driving the car on the street. I, like many of you probably won't track the car and honestly I think even if some owners do, the car will still most likely be driven on the street at least for 99% of the miles driven. (That 1% though will still be fun) I would think that if they would have rated the 2 cars for daily driving the Audi would be the clear winner.
> 
> Also, he actually said he would have preferred the prior generation Cayman with the proper Porsche engine to the current one.


If you read between the lines he actually said (while driving) the car was more neutral than before. Quite positive when aiming for lap times. It's just not going to be as fun to tweak on the track with throttle, you'll have to do it with trail braking and such if you want to get it a bit loose. I wish this had been an actual test with lap times and such, it would have been interesting to see how it stacks up on that particular track. It seems to do pretty well on the few times laps on fastestlaps, but as an aggregate so drivers are different. Definitely competitive, just doesn't appear to be as rewarding for someone looking for something to throttle steer a bit. Will make a good DD for me since I'll only have it at the track once or twice a month maximum, and have a dog who likes to go on trips. Humans might not fit in the back seats but a dog ought to. Just gotta figure out something that won't slide yet protect the rear seats + doggy seat belt that'll work in the TT RS.


----------



## Rev

ormandj said:


> Humans might not fit in the back seats but a dog ought to. Just gotta figure out something that won't slide yet protect the rear seats + doggy seat belt that'll work in the TT RS.


Take a look here, my parents have dogs and use these rear seat covers when they're in the car:
http://www.orvis.co.uk/travelling-with-dogs


----------



## TFP

Rapture said:


> Also, he actually said he would have preferred the prior generation Cayman with the proper Porsche engine to the current one.


Oh dear Porsche, what have you done?

I can see the late 981's holding onto their value very nicely, GTS models are still selling for new list price and they are a couple of years old now.


----------



## RockKramer

TFP said:


> Rapture said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, he actually said he would have preferred the prior generation Cayman with the proper Porsche engine to the current one.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear Porsche, what have you done?
> 
> I can see the late 981's holding onto their value very nicely, GTS models are still selling for new list price and they are a couple of years old now.
Click to expand...

They have ruined it for those that care, the rest... well they are selling at a higher rate than the 981's did. It's been finessed in little ways that add up to a car that's that bit better than the 981. 
There are people out there who will never have driven a NA car. Others have grown used and and like turbos with easily accessible low down torque and love the way they operate. People complained about the lack of torque in V8 M3's and flat 6's. Now they've gone turbo, the hardcore are moan as they like to work the engine for their rewards. Meanwhile the majority prefer the new engines. As I said some have know no different. Manuals are disappearing to. Not offered at all on the RS. Porsche & BMW still offer them. Yep, mine is PDK... mainly because it's more suited to the car. 2nd gear max's at 82mph in the manual, that's no use to me.
I wonder how many here, still waiting for RS, the 2nd wave, would've gone for a 718 if it were still F6? The TT & Cayman/Boxster are fundamentally different propositions, I'd imagine some would've made the change but most would stick with the RS?


----------



## tt3600

I'd have gone Porsche by now because of the wait for the RS. But that 4 cylinder engine sounds like a beetle, they need to get the 6 cylinder back in there pronto.


----------



## Rev

tt3600 said:


> I'd have gone Porsche by now because of the wait for the RS. But that 4 cylinder engine sounds like a beetle, they need to get the 6 cylinder back in there pronto.


Either that or the 5 cylinder from the RS  But obviously thats never going to happen :/


----------



## TFP

tt3600 said:


> I'd have gone Porsche by now because of the wait for the RS. But that 4 cylinder engine sounds like a beetle, they need to get the 6 cylinder back in there pronto.


Totally, totally agree.

I deposited a TTRS build slot back in Oct, got bored of waiting so went to buy a 718.

Heard the new 4 cylinder and dismissed it so went out and bought a 981 Boxster S with a very high spec, and of course the legendary flat six engine that sounds orgasmic on cold start up.

Had that 4 months and sold it for the TTRS for the same as what i'd paid for it. The last of the flat sixes are going to be desirable I think.


----------



## RockKramer

Rev said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have gone Porsche by now because of the wait for the RS. But that 4 cylinder engine sounds like a beetle, they need to get the 6 cylinder back in there pronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Either that or the 5 cylinder from the RS  But obviously thats never going to happen :/
Click to expand...

You would think but in reality the 5cyl wouldn't be a good thing for the Cayster. The 5 would be too long for longitudinal installation. Too tall, the F6 brings low CoG. It would alter the dynamics of the car. The 5 is a fabulous engine, no one would deny that but the F6 is what Porsche was all about. It's what should be in there.


----------



## tt3600

2018 Audi TT-RS Competition? First i've heard of it but has new alloys...


----------



## datamonkey

tt3600 said:


> 2018 Audi TT-RS Competition? First i've heard of it but has new alloys...


They're just the 20" TT alloys right? Much prefer them.

The video caption says about a different front splitter but I couldn't see any changes, can you?


----------



## sherry13

The Top Gear review was clasiic UK journo "TT review cliche 101;" the hairdresser reference was used not once but twice in the space of three minutes, the usual criticisms previously levelled at mark1 and mark2 and the "just a Golf" stuff all out in force. When asked if he would have one, I think Chris Harris said "god no". So where people read between the lines that it was quite positive, I don't know. Yeh, he likes the engine, but that was used in a "what's it doing in THAT rather than the Cayman" kind of way. They didn't like the styling and thought the RS bits were over the top (contrary to many forum members' views that it is quite tame). I am getting so bored of car shows these days, it's all about the slide and while that makes for great video photography and drama (or rather did - I now find it repetitive and boring as each of the numerous car shows tries to outslide the other) it's hardly what interests most people. Top Gear itself is so cringe, too - the scripted studio banter segments are horrendously bad, overly long interviews and boring special feature. Back to the TT, it's strange that almost none of the European journos feel the TTRS (or TT) particularly oversteera or is numb, and the Americans can't get enough of it. But there's a certain section of Brit journos who can't see any of the improvements the model has made to ride and handling in this incarnation. The Cayman I tested for Car Mag last year felt almost exactly like my TTS, but the journo wouldn't have it. Mind you, he was infatuated with the Focus. Obviously.

While Harris is correct it's Haldex and based on the Golf platforms etc (as if that is unique to audi..), what I find lame is the interpretation of it and the lazy use of well-trodden  references about this particular brand.


----------



## mikef4uk

Must admit that Cayman does sound more like a Scooby


----------



## mikef4uk

sherry13 said:


> The Top Gear review was clasiic UK journo "TT review cliche 101;" the hairdresser reference was used not once but twice in the space of three minutes, the usual criticisms previously levelled at mark1 and mark2 and the "just a Golf" stuff all out in force. When asked if he would have one, I think Chris Harris said "god no". So where people read between the lines that it was quite positive, I don't know. Yeh, he likes the engine, but that was used in a "what's it doing in THAT rather than the Cayman" kind of way. They didn't like the styling and thought the RS bits were over the top (contrary to many forum members' views that it is quite tame). I am getting so bored of car shows these days, it's all about the slide and while that makes for great video photography and drama (or rather did - I now find it repetitive and boring as each of the numerous car shows tries to outslide the other) it's hardly what interests most people. Top Gear itself is so cringe, too - the scripted studio banter segments are horrendously bad, overly long interviews and boring special feature. Back to the TT, it's strange that almost none of the European journos feel the TTRS (or TT) particularly oversteera or is numb, and the Americans can't get enough of it. But there's a certain section of Brit journos who can't see any of the improvements the model has made to ride and handling in this incarnation. The Cayman I tested for Car Mag last year felt almost exactly like my TTS, but the journo wouldn't have it. Mind you, he was infatuated with the Focus. Obviously.
> 
> While Harris is correct it's Haldex and based on the Golf platforms etc (as if that is unique to audi..), what I find lame is the interpretation of it and the lazy use of well-trodden references about this particular brand.


I have a lot of time for Chris Harris, and his views, BUT, I thought his Haldex statement was incorrect? please correct me if I am wrong but he did say that the Haldex system could only ever send 50% of the power rearwards? I thought the new generation was capable of more than that?


----------



## TerryCTR

And yet chris was relatively positive about the Mk2 TTS






The Mk3 without a doubt is a step on so is he allowing his new employer to influence views?


----------



## RockKramer

sherry13 said:


> The Top Gear review was clasiic UK journo "TT review cliche 101;" the hairdresser reference was used not once but twice in the space of three minutes, the usual criticisms previously levelled at mark1 and mark2 and the "just a Golf" stuff all out in force. When asked if he would have one, I think Chris Harris said "god no". So where people read between the lines that it was quite positive, I don't know. Yeh, he likes the engine, but that was used in a "what's it doing in THAT rather than the Cayman" kind of way. They didn't like the styling and thought the RS bits were over the top (contrary to many forum members' views that it is quite tame). I am getting so bored of car shows these days, it's all about the slide and while that makes for great video photography and drama (or rather did - I now find it repetitive and boring as each of the numerous car shows tries to outslide the other) it's hardly what interests most people. Top Gear itself is so cringe, too - the scripted studio banter segments are horrendously bad, overly long interviews and boring special feature. Back to the TT, it's strange that almost none of the European journos feel the TTRS (or TT) particularly oversteera or is numb, and the Americans can't get enough of it. But there's a certain section of Brit journos who can't see any of the improvements the model has made to ride and handling in this incarnation. The Cayman I tested for Car Mag last year felt almost exactly like my TTS, but the journo wouldn't have it. Mind you, he was infatuated with the Focus. Obviously.
> 
> While Harris is correct it's Haldex and based on the Golf platforms etc (as if that is unique to audi..), what I find lame is the interpretation of it and the lazy use of well-trodden references about this particular brand.


I never understand posts like this... why let a review of what others think of a car stoke you up. It's just an opinion from someone who has driven all kinds of cars, top end supercars and knows what he likes and wants from a car. Harris has never been a fan of the TT and a lot of fast Audi (but not all) for well know reasons. At the end of the day every car has it lovers and detractors. Buy what you want and if your happy with it, who cares what anyone else says or thinks. Most people will try the cars on their shortlist and buy the one they want regardless of what reviews say.
Just because you thought the Cayman felt the same as your TTS doesn't mean everyone else should think so. You won't find many that do. It doesn't.


----------



## Mullherbert

The new car seems to be really restricted from factory...






More information on their website 

http://www.gt-innovation.de/wordpress/p ... -8s-509ps/

Hooooly Moly... Seems like the new engine can take tons of abuse... [smiley=gossip.gif]

As this is a real ECU Tune (unlike the ABT) I reckon this is a very intheresthing result. These guys also seem not too overstate figures when I look at what they got out of the old 5-cylinder engines (videos and posts on their website) :lol:


----------



## tt3600

Useful link.

So another one that suggest the torque figure is actually much higher than what Audi declare.

_As of today we have started the software development for then new 2017 Audi TTRS 2.5l S-Tronic in our all-wheel drive Mustang dynamo-meter. *The stock numbers are much higher than expected as the peak torque is almost 60nm more and the curve is flat until the rev-limiter. *The new version of the Bosch MED17 1.62 is in charge as it was on the 2016 RS3 8v (Med17.1.1) but there are a number of changes in the hardware and software of the engine management system.

_


----------



## Rapture

sherry13 said:


> The Top Gear review was clasiic UK journo "TT review cliche 101;" the hairdresser reference was used not once but twice in the space of three minutes, the usual criticisms previously levelled at mark1 and mark2 and the "just a Golf" stuff all out in force. When asked if he would have one, I think Chris Harris said "god no". So where people read between the lines that it was quite positive, I don't know. Yeh, he likes the engine, but that was used in a "what's it doing in THAT rather than the Cayman" kind of way. They didn't like the styling and thought the RS bits were over the top (contrary to many forum members' views that it is quite tame). I am getting so bored of car shows these days, it's all about the slide and while that makes for great video photography and drama (or rather did - I now find it repetitive and boring as each of the numerous car shows tries to outslide the other) it's hardly what interests most people. Top Gear itself is so cringe, too - the scripted studio banter segments are horrendously bad, overly long interviews and boring special feature. Back to the TT, it's strange that almost none of the European journos feel the TTRS (or TT) particularly oversteera or is numb, and the Americans can't get enough of it. But there's a certain section of Brit journos who can't see any of the improvements the model has made to ride and handling in this incarnation. The Cayman I tested for Car Mag last year felt almost exactly like my TTS, but the journo wouldn't have it. Mind you, he was infatuated with the Focus. Obviously.
> 
> While Harris is correct it's Haldex and based on the Golf platforms etc (as if that is unique to audi..), what I find lame is the interpretation of it and the lazy use of well-trodden references about this particular brand.


Agreed, it was an akward segment and had the commercial break in the middle and then seemed to just go to another segment without a real transition. Lots of personal opin from Chris. And the bit about being "overdone" seemed to be directed at the rear spoiler which can be deleted. Also not the best choice of color/options but that is subjective. They should have reviewed it as a a car driven on normal roads too but I guess that is not done with most cars today


----------



## brittan

mikef4uk said:


> I have a lot of time for Chris Harris, and his views, BUT, I thought his Haldex statement was incorrect? please correct me if I am wrong but he did say that the Haldex system could only ever send 50% of the power rearwards? I thought the new generation was capable of more than that?


Drive to the front wheels cannot be disconnected so with all 4 wheels on tarmac with equal grip and the Haldex unit fully locked/engaged/no slip in the clutch plates the 'power' split is 50/50; it can't be any more.

In the fanciful situation where the front wheels only are on friction free ice, they will spin freely while 100% of available torque is transferred to the rear diff. The diff then apportions torque to each individual rear wheel.


----------



## Koimlg

RockKramer said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Top Gear review was clasiic UK journo "TT review cliche 101;" the hairdresser reference was used not once but twice in the space of three minutes, the usual criticisms previously levelled at mark1 and mark2 and the "just a Golf" stuff all out in force. When asked if he would have one, I think Chris Harris said "god no". So where people read between the lines that it was quite positive, I don't know. Yeh, he likes the engine, but that was used in a "what's it doing in THAT rather than the Cayman" kind of way. They didn't like the styling and thought the RS bits were over the top (contrary to many forum members' views that it is quite tame). I am getting so bored of car shows these days, it's all about the slide and while that makes for great video photography and drama (or rather did - I now find it repetitive and boring as each of the numerous car shows tries to outslide the other) it's hardly what interests most people. Top Gear itself is so cringe, too - the scripted studio banter segments are horrendously bad, overly long interviews and boring special feature. Back to the TT, it's strange that almost none of the European journos feel the TTRS (or TT) particularly oversteera or is numb, and the Americans can't get enough of it. But there's a certain section of Brit journos who can't see any of the improvements the model has made to ride and handling in this incarnation. The Cayman I tested for Car Mag last year felt almost exactly like my TTS, but the journo wouldn't have it. Mind you, he was infatuated with the Focus. Obviously.
> 
> While Harris is correct it's Haldex and based on the Golf platforms etc (as if that is unique to audi..), what I find lame is the interpretation of it and the lazy use of well-trodden references about this particular brand.
> 
> 
> 
> I never understand posts like this... why let a review of what others think of a car stoke you up. It's just an opinion from someone who has driven all kinds of cars, top end supercars and knows what he likes and wants from a car. Harris has never been a fan of the TT and a lot of fast Audi (but not all) for well know reasons. At the end of the day every car has it lovers and detractors. Buy what you want and if your happy with it, who cares what anyone else says or thinks. Most people will try the cars on their shortlist and buy the one they want regardless of what reviews say.
> Just because you thought the Cayman felt the same as your TTS doesn't mean everyone else should think so. You won't find many that do. It doesn't.
Click to expand...

TTS nice car, TTRS absolutely fun on wheels but when it comes to feel and handling nothing touches the Cayman. It is a car on rails absolutely amazing balance. That said, I bought a TTRS as it is about the car as a whole. However, had there been a new GTS with the 6 cylinder engine and virtual dash it would have gone the other way. I still wonder a little if I should have bought a low mileage GTS, but then I get in the TT ....


----------



## TFP

Koimlg said:


> However, had there been a new GTS with the 6 cylinder engine and virtual dash it would have gone the other way. I still wonder a little if I should have bought a low mileage GTS, but then I get in the TT ....


I wouldn't be surprised if the next Cayman GTS in 718 form will get the flat six. I've asked my dealer and he doesn't know, but my deposit's waiting if they do.


----------



## sherry13

RockKramer said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Top Gear review was clasiic UK journo "TT review cliche 101;" the hairdresser reference was used not once but twice in the space of three minutes, the usual criticisms previously levelled at mark1 and mark2 and the "just a Golf" stuff all out in force. When asked if he would have one, I think Chris Harris said "god no". So where people read between the lines that it was quite positive, I don't know. Yeh, he likes the engine, but that was used in a "what's it doing in THAT rather than the Cayman" kind of way. They didn't like the styling and thought the RS bits were over the top (contrary to many forum members' views that it is quite tame). I am getting so bored of car shows these days, it's all about the slide and while that makes for great video photography and drama (or rather did - I now find it repetitive and boring as each of the numerous car shows tries to outslide the other) it's hardly what interests most people. Top Gear itself is so cringe, too - the scripted studio banter segments are horrendously bad, overly long interviews and boring special feature. Back to the TT, it's strange that almost none of the European journos feel the TTRS (or TT) particularly oversteera or is numb, and the Americans can't get enough of it. But there's a certain section of Brit journos who can't see any of the improvements the model has made to ride and handling in this incarnation. The Cayman I tested for Car Mag last year felt almost exactly like my TTS, but the journo wouldn't have it. Mind you, he was infatuated with the Focus. Obviously.
> 
> While Harris is correct it's Haldex and based on the Golf platforms etc (as if that is unique to audi..), what I find lame is the interpretation of it and the lazy use of well-trodden references about this particular brand.
> 
> 
> 
> I never understand posts like this... why let a review of what others think of a car stoke you up. It's just an opinion from someone who has driven all kinds of cars, top end supercars and knows what he likes and wants from a car. Harris has never been a fan of the TT and a lot of fast Audi (but not all) for well know reasons. At the end of the day every car has it lovers and detractors. Buy what you want and if your happy with it, who cares what anyone else says or thinks. Most people will try the cars on their shortlist and buy the one they want regardless of what reviews say.
> Just because you thought the Cayman felt the same as your TTS doesn't mean everyone else should think so. You won't find many that do. It doesn't.
Click to expand...

I really don't understand why people get stoked by posts criticising journalists, especially in the current news climate.

I think it's bad, lazy journalism. Also, it's boring. And actually, I didn't know he wasn't much of a fan of it or various Audis. I shouldn't really need to.

As for his Golf put-down - this version of Top Gear is based on the same platform as the old one, same show, same formula, two different beasts, one much better than the other. (And no disrespect to the Golf, a very good car)

I am bored by car shows though, the stunts getting more and more stupid on all of them each week, they've all run out of ideas.


----------



## powerplay

mikef4uk said:


> I have a lot of time for Chris Harris, and his views, BUT, I thought his Haldex statement was incorrect? please correct me if I am wrong but he did say that the Haldex system could only ever send 50% of the power rearwards? I thought the new generation was capable of more than that?


Saying it's Haldex and therefore can only send 50% at most to the rear is...

... the one thing Harris got absolutely spot on.


----------



## RockKramer

sherry13 said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never understand posts like this... why let a review of what others think of a car stoke you up. It's just an opinion from someone who has driven all kinds of cars, top end supercars and knows what he likes and wants from a car. Harris has never been a fan of the TT and a lot of fast Audi (but not all) for well know reasons. At the end of the day every car has it lovers and detractors. Buy what you want and if your happy with it, who cares what anyone else says or thinks. Most people will try the cars on their shortlist and buy the one they want regardless of what reviews say.
> Just because you thought the Cayman felt the same as your TTS doesn't mean everyone else should think so. You won't find many that do. It doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand why people get stoked by posts criticising journalists, especially in the current news climate.
> 
> I think it's bad, lazy journalism. Also, it's boring. And actually, I didn't know he wasn't much of a fan of it or various Audis. I shouldn't really need to.
> 
> As for his Golf put-down - this version of Top Gear is based on the same platform as the old one, same show, same formula, two different beasts, one much better than the other. (And no disrespect to the Golf, a very good car)
> 
> I am bored by car shows though, the stunts getting more and more stupid on all of them each week, they've all run out of ideas.
Click to expand...

Ahhhh... I see what you did there Sherry  . I don't really see what I've said to indicate that I'm stoked up by what you said. I was merely saying, why worry about what Chris Harris said. It's not only him who says it about the RS. Plenty of magazine reviews where they have not gone near a track have ultimately said they same thing about the TT. Most have also says said it is a very much improved car over the MK2. None have said its a bad car! I don't think it's lazy journalism, they just say what they think. You don't have to agree with. It's just a point of view. There have even been people on here who have agreed with it. Some have bought despite acknowledging what has been said because it does deliver what they want. Some went another way. Most here love their RS so what's the problem?
Koimlg sums it up quite nicely in her last post, seems quite content live and let live.
And here's the thing... Chris does rate the Golf R for what it is... 
I gave up watching old Top Gear because I was bored with it. Same with The Grand Tour.
Question, If you are bored by Top Gear, car shows, 'the stunts getting more and more stupid on all of them each week, they've all run out of ideas.' Why watch it?


----------



## RockKramer

TFP said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, had there been a new GTS with the 6 cylinder engine and virtual dash it would have gone the other way. I still wonder a little if I should have bought a low mileage GTS, but then I get in the TT ....
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the next Cayman GTS in 718 form will get the flat six. I've asked my dealer and he doesn't know, but my deposit's waiting if they do.
Click to expand...

Andreas Preuninger is the head of Porsche GT cars and Frank Walliser was formerly the project chief on the 918 Spyder, is head of the whole GT and Motorsport department. From an interview with Pistonheads

'On a related theme and given the GT3 is the last 911 in the range to use a naturally-aspirated engine will the Cayman GT4 replacement use a similar engine or a tickled four-cylinder turbo? "Do we look like four-cylinder guys?" asks Preuninger. Walliser laughs along but makes the point the 718 engine is something unique in the market and not without its advantages.'

Not quite definitive.... from that it could go either way, for it to be really special obviously it would have to be flat 6.


----------



## dredsTT

Koimig said:


> TTS nice car, TTRS absolutely fun on wheels but when it comes to feel and handling nothing touches the Cayman. It is a car on rails absolutely amazing balance. That said, I bought a TTRS as it is about the car as a whole. However, had there been a new GTS with the 6 cylinder engine and virtual dash it would have gone the other way. I still wonder a little if I should have bought a low mileage GTS, but then I get in the TT ....


I've just sold a 981 Cayman GTS after using it as a daily for 12 months and am now in a TTS. The Cayman is a fantastic handling car but is better as a weekender, than a daily, IMHO. Whilst it is fairly fast you really need to be up the rev range to get any shove from it. This can catch you out when your not fully on it, however when you are it is a thing of noisy loveliness. I will miss those early morning drives but I think the TTS will suit my normal driving environment much better. I have not tried the TTRS, which must be mighty fast, but even the TTS has roughly the same 1/4 mile stats as the Cayman GTS.


----------



## datamonkey

tt3600 said:


> So another one that suggest the torque figure is actually much higher than what Audi declare.


When speaking to the Audi RS centre rep he told me Audi have really been playing down the official performance figures on the TTRS so it doesn't look better than the R8! (on paper)


----------



## datamonkey

Mullherbert said:


> The new car seems to be really restricted from factory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More information on their website
> 
> http://www.gt-innovation.de/wordpress/p ... -8s-509ps/
> 
> Hooooly Moly... Seems like the new engine can take tons of abuse... [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> As this is a real ECU Tune (unlike the ABT) I reckon this is a very intheresthing result. These guys also seem not too overstate figures when I look at what they got out of the old 5-cylinder engines (videos and posts on their website) :lol:


Wow up to 509bhp without any hardware mods!


----------



## mikef4uk

brittan said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot of time for Chris Harris, and his views, BUT, I thought his Haldex statement was incorrect? please correct me if I am wrong but he did say that the Haldex system could only ever send 50% of the power rearwards? I thought the new generation was capable of more than that?
> 
> 
> 
> Drive to the front wheels cannot be disconnected so with all 4 wheels on tarmac with equal grip and the Haldex unit fully locked/engaged/no slip in the clutch plates the 'power' split is 50/50; it can't be any more.
> 
> In the fanciful situation where the front wheels only are on friction free ice, they will spin freely while 100% of available torque is transferred to the rear diff. The diff then apportions torque to each individual rear wheel.
Click to expand...

So no difference from earlier setups then except the speed/time at which it can lock up, I did wonder how it could transfer all of the power to the rear, I guess I read it wrong!

My sons Golf Mk2 has a standalone Haldex controller which can lock the front to the rear all the time and any % from 0-100% in 10% steps, although 100% does only mean a 50/50 split, it can operate fully locked or lock when the boost reaches 3psi, in fully locked mode it will not go round a tight T junction without jacking itself up in the air


----------



## brittan

mikef4uk said:


> So no difference from earlier setups then except the speed/time at which it can lock up, I did wonder how it could transfer all of the power to the rear, I guess I read it wrong!
> 
> My sons Golf Mk2 has a standalone Haldex controller which can lock the front to the rear all the time and any % from 0-100% in 10% steps, although 100% does only mean a 50/50 split, it can operate fully locked or lock when the boost reaches 3psi, in fully locked mode it will not go round a tight T junction without jacking itself up in the air


There is a mechanical difference between Gen 4 (Mk 2) and Gen 5 (Mk 3) Haldex units. The Gen 4 had a hydraulic accumulator to effect rapid clutch operation and the pump runs intermittently to maintain the accumulator pressure between set points. On the Gen 5 the pump runs continuously and simply spills excess pressure via a relief valve.

At least the Golf's T junction antics prove that the Haldex will fully lock. I'm surprised that it's programmed that way since it has to act as the centre diff.


----------



## mikef4uk

brittan said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So no difference from earlier setups then except the speed/time at which it can lock up, I did wonder how it could transfer all of the power to the rear, I guess I read it wrong!
> 
> My sons Golf Mk2 has a standalone Haldex controller which can lock the front to the rear all the time and any % from 0-100% in 10% steps, although 100% does only mean a 50/50 split, it can operate fully locked or lock when the boost reaches 3psi, in fully locked mode it will not go round a tight T junction without jacking itself up in the air
> 
> 
> 
> There is a mechanical difference between Gen 4 (Mk 2) and Gen 5 (Mk 3) Haldex units. The Gen 4 had a hydraulic accumulator to effect rapid clutch operation and the pump runs intermittently to maintain the accumulator pressure between set points. On the Gen 5 the pump runs continuously and simply spills excess pressure via a relief valve.
> 
> At least the Golf's T junction antics prove that the Haldex will fully lock. I'm surprised that it's programmed that way since it has to act as the centre diff.
Click to expand...

We can set it on the dash to whatever we want in one of two modes 'street' or 'race' and in any % from 10 (in 10% steps) to 100%, although 100% means 50/50

In street it stays disengaged until the unit senses 3psi of boost from a 'pressure switch'

In Race it stays engaged 100% of the time at whatever we set it to

The Hydraulic pumps runs 100% of the time

The car is Mk2 golf with Rallye rear end converted to Haldex and a TTRS engine/02M gearbox, unfortunately it has proved that difficult to programme the std Bosch ecu to just control the engine and not talk to ABS/steering sensor/airbags/body control module etc etc and it has always run in some sort of limp home (and there are a lot of them!) 
We have just swapped it over to a Syvecs 'plug and play' unit, It 'should' release close to 440hp according to Syvecs and Storm developments providing the exhaust is 'right'

The Syvecs will also control the Haldex (in the future, one step at a time!) We can then sell the standalone controller on


----------



## Koimlg

dredsTT said:


> Koimig said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTS nice car, TTRS absolutely fun on wheels but when it comes to feel and handling nothing touches the Cayman. It is a car on rails absolutely amazing balance. That said, I bought a TTRS as it is about the car as a whole. However, had there been a new GTS with the 6 cylinder engine and virtual dash it would have gone the other way. I still wonder a little if I should have bought a low mileage GTS, but then I get in the TT ....
> 
> 
> 
> I've just sold a 981 Cayman GTS after using it as a daily for 12 months and am now in a TTS. The Cayman is a fantastic handling car but is better as a weekender, than a daily, IMHO. Whilst it is fairly fast you really need to be up the rev range to get any shove from it. This can catch you out when your not fully on it, however when you are it is a thing of noisy loveliness. I will miss those early morning drives but I think the TTS will suit my normal driving environment much better. I have not tried the TTRS, which must be mighty fast, but even the TTS has roughly the same 1/4 mile stats as the Cayman GTS.
Click to expand...

Yes it is not mega fast but its fast enough. It wasn't as quick as my old mk1 RS3 which I had when I test drove the GTS. Sounded great but then the TTRS also sounds mega great. Its a tricky one but if a GTS came out with the 6 cylinder I would be there for a test drive. The Cayman does look very attractive although not so keen on the front of the new 718. GTS always has nice front end mods


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## brittan

mikef4uk said:


> We can set it on the dash to whatever we want in one of two modes 'street' or 'race' and in any % from 10 (in 10% steps) to 100%, although 100% means 50/50
> 
> In street it stays disengaged until the unit senses 3psi of boost from a 'pressure switch'
> 
> In Race it stays engaged 100% of the time at whatever we set it to
> 
> The Hydraulic pumps runs 100% of the time
> 
> The car is Mk2 golf with Rallye rear end converted to Haldex and a TTRS engine/02M gearbox, unfortunately it has proved that difficult to programme the std Bosch ecu to just control the engine and not talk to ABS/steering sensor/airbags/body control module etc etc and it has always run in some sort of limp home (and there are a lot of them!)
> We have just swapped it over to a Syvecs 'plug and play' unit, It 'should' release close to 440hp according to Syvecs and Storm developments providing the exhaust is 'right'
> 
> The Syvecs will also control the Haldex (in the future, one step at a time!) We can then sell the standalone controller on


That's a neat installation of the engine; it looks like it belongs there. Shame about the Bosch ECU being such a chatter box and I hope the change of ECU works out. The 'right' exhaust for a turbo engine is just a straight pipe? 
My engine tuning experience is old school so all done with mechanical mods, lighten, balance, porting, compression changes etc etc. I built a few vehicles and engines for off road racing. On one I used a 2.5 litre, 4 cylinder Land Rover engine and really went to town on it, including commissioning my own design of cam shaft. It went a little faster then most people expected.


----------



## Izzu

The Pretender said:


>


Forgoing any comments on the design, I just want to know what he's dropped on, because that stance is near perfect!


----------



## brittan

Izzu said:


> Forgoing any comments on the design, I just want to know what he's dropped on, because that stance is near perfect!


That was my thought too.


----------



## sherry13

There's actually 2 of them....


__
http://instagr.am/p/BS4QbaGAoex/


----------



## leopard

Two too many dressed like that...eek


----------



## Shug750S

leopard said:


> Two too many dressed like that...eek


Agree, it's just...

Wrong....


----------



## Rapture

Izzu said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgoing any comments on the design, I just want to know what he's dropped on, because that stance is near perfect!
Click to expand...

I want to know the wheel setup and offsets. It doesn't look like a square setup.


----------



## The Pretender

Rapture said:


> I want to know the wheel setup and offsets. It doesn't look like a square setup.


Nope, it looks like rear wheels are wider with a stretched tire. :wink:


----------



## tt3600

Doesn't look like it's going to ride well [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## UltimoSamurai87

Izzu said:


> I just want to know what he's dropped on, because that stance is near perfect!


He has the same ride height of mine TT, lowered 35mm
(with that lowering it's difficult to put a finger between tyre and arch :wink: ).
The drop is obtained on this TT RS with KW Clubsport 3.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BSmlCL3A7lT ... d_blackout

The Wheels are Rohana RFX5, maybe if they are 19" the specs probably are:
front: 19x8.5 ET42
rear: 19x9.5 ET47

http://www.getyourwheels.com/view-wheel ... atte-black


----------



## bainsyboy

I get the same effect with my TT if I get the wife to sit on the bonnet


----------



## The Pretender

Racy.


----------



## tt3600

Hot trash


----------



## Izzu

That TTRS belongs in a Mad Max movie.



UltimoSamurai87 said:


> He has the same ride height of mine TT, lowered 35mm
> (with that lowering it's difficult to put a finger between tyre and arch :wink: ).
> The drop is obtained on this TT RS with KW Clubsport 3.


Thank you!



bainsyboy said:


> I get the same effect with my TT if I get the wife to sit on the bonnet


Thanks for reminding me that I'm on a British forum :lol:


----------



## bainsyboy

I best not mention the boot then, as that will confuse them


----------



## BauhauTTS

bainsyboy said:


> I get the same effect with my TT if I get the wife to sit on the bonnet


The stripe?


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> I get the same effect with my TT if I get the wife to sit on the bonnet


sure hope she doesn't visit this forum..... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## bainsyboy

I don't let her near the laptop, due to all the sticky buns she has on the go all the time o


----------



## ZephyR2

bainsyboy said:


> I don't let her near the laptop, due to all the sticky buns she has on the go all the time o


Yer livin dageroursly here man :lol: 
Mind you the sticky buns would explain the effect on the suspension.


----------



## Anyone_for_TT?

Cayman on rails?? Isn't it RWD?

Dry hot and great tyres maybe. Anything other than that and either you drive it like a granny or it's an accident waiting to happen. Audi quattros are on rails I can understand.


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> I don't let her near the laptop, due to all the sticky buns she has on the go all the time o


cheeky... :lol:


----------



## Koimlg

Anyone_for_TT? said:


> Cayman on rails?? Isn't it RWD?
> 
> Dry hot and great tyres maybe. Anything other than that and either you drive it like a granny or it's an accident waiting to happen. Audi quattros are on rails I can understand.


eh??? dont understand...
Have you ever driven a Cayman? The balance of the car and handling is truly excellent. I absolutely love my TTRS but no way does it handle like a Cayman


----------



## Anyone_for_TT?

Koimlg said:


> Anyone_for_TT? said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cayman on rails?? Isn't it RWD?
> 
> Dry hot and great tyres maybe. Anything other than that and either you drive it like a granny or it's an accident waiting to happen. Audi quattros are on rails I can understand.
> 
> 
> 
> eh??? dont understand...
> Have you ever driven a Cayman? The balance of the car and handling is truly excellent. I absolutely love my TTRS but no way does it handle like a Cayman
Click to expand...

I have and agree it's great. Almost nothing beats its handling. I guess I'd never say an RWD is like it's on rails that's all. To me on rails suggests it's like it's perfectly safe and won't slide. In the dry and warm maybe but to me only quattro can give that confidence in all weather all the time even if the handling doesn't feel as fun. I think we just use it differently but yeah you're right with the handling


----------



## datamonkey

Anyone_for_TT? said:


> I have and agree it's great. Almost nothing beats its handling. I guess I'd never say an RWD is like it's on rails that's all. To me on rails suggests it's like it's perfectly safe and won't slide. In the dry and warm maybe but to me only quattro can give that confidence in all weather all the time even if the handling doesn't feel as fun.


This is the only downside with quattro imo, the over-confidence it gives you makes it feel like the car's invincible. It can still come off the road!


----------



## TFP

datamonkey said:


> Anyone_for_TT? said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have and agree it's great. Almost nothing beats its handling. I guess I'd never say an RWD is like it's on rails that's all. To me on rails suggests it's like it's perfectly safe and won't slide. In the dry and warm maybe but to me only quattro can give that confidence in all weather all the time even if the handling doesn't feel as fun.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only downside with quattro imo, the over-confidence it gives you makes it feel like the car's invincible. It can still come off the road!
Click to expand...

I agree.

I learnt a few years ago in a VX220, invincible it felt, until a camber change unsettled it and sideways we went lol..


----------



## Koimlg

Anyone_for_TT? said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone_for_TT? said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cayman on rails?? Isn't it RWD?
> 
> Dry hot and great tyres maybe. Anything other than that and either you drive it like a granny or it's an accident waiting to happen. Audi quattros are on rails I can understand.
> 
> 
> 
> eh??? dont understand...
> Have you ever driven a Cayman? The balance of the car and handling is truly excellent. I absolutely love my TTRS but no way does it handle like a Cayman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have and agree it's great. Almost nothing beats its handling. I guess I'd never say an RWD is like it's on rails that's all. To me on rails suggests it's like it's perfectly safe and won't slide. In the dry and warm maybe but to me only quattro can give that confidence in all weather all the time even if the handling doesn't feel as fun. I think we just use it differently but yeah you're right with the handling
Click to expand...

OK fair enough no worries..


----------



## mikef4uk

brittan said:


> That's a neat installation of the engine; it looks like it belongs there. Shame about the Bosch ECU being such a chatter box and I hope the change of ECU works out. The 'right' exhaust for a turbo engine is just a straight pipe?
> My engine tuning experience is old school so all done with mechanical mods, lighten, balance, porting, compression changes etc etc. I built a few vehicles and engines for off road racing. On one I used a 2.5 litre, 4 cylinder Land Rover engine and really went to town on it, including commissioning my own design of cam shaft. It went a little faster then most people expected.


Interesting on the Land Rover engine!

The Syvecs ecu will be fine, there are a few TTRS using the plug and play kit now, at least we should be able to programme it it to do what we want instead of it being too busy trying to talk to the rest of the car.......






The exhaust is weird, at the moment its running a 3 inch pipe to under the handbrake area and I then just reduced it to the original 2.5 inch pipe as trying to get a 3 inch pipe through the rear suspension arms and driveshafts was too much for me!,

The car is going in to a friends who makes exhausts for GTR's, V10 BMW's and the like, at the moment the exhaust is too loud and has lost the 5 cyl warble which we need to get back, he has already had the rear box made to incorporate a silencer and expansion chamber and will complete the system as a 3 inch


----------



## Anyone_for_TT?

Koimlg said:


> Anyone_for_TT? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> eh??? dont understand...
> Have you ever driven a Cayman? The balance of the car and handling is truly excellent. I absolutely love my TTRS but no way does it handle like a Cayman
> 
> 
> 
> I have and agree it's great. Almost nothing beats its handling. I guess I'd never say an RWD is like it's on rails that's all. To me on rails suggests it's like it's perfectly safe and won't slide. In the dry and warm maybe but to me only quattro can give that confidence in all weather all the time even if the handling doesn't feel as fun. I think we just use it differently but yeah you're right with the handling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK fair enough no worries..
Click to expand...

Tbh mate I'm probably wrong with my interpretation of the term


----------



## tt3600

*Driving the 2018 Audi TT RS With the Man Who Created It
*
_"Making a car with personality, that's the difficult part. That's what we're trying to do," says Audi Sport boss Stephan Reil.
_

http://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/fi ... rst-drive/

Interesting note on his damper preference.

_Reil says he prefers the TT RS with fixed dampers, like the car we're driving today. Magnetorheological dampers are also available; Comfort mode is a bit more forgiving, and Dynamic mode, that much stiffer. But the passive dampers seem just right, even on cracked tarmac. You can definitely feel the road surface through the structure and the seat, but it isn't unpleasant. I hesitate, afraid to sound like a wimp, but tell Reil that many new sports cars seem too stiff for their own good. Softer, comfort-oriented modes often get better traction on uneven asphalt. He nods again. "Too much stiffness comes with a penalty. Most production cars don't have enough wheel travel. So when the car is overly stiff and you're on a surface with a lot of variation, the wheels aren't actually touching the surface as often. It's simple. When you lose your grip, you lose time._


----------



## 4433allanr

tt3600 said:


> Lots of respect for Chris Harris use to watch his videos on youtube and he's like a computer geek but for cars. But if a car doesn't powerslide then it's not good enough for him. It was a predictable outcome because l know he's a fan of Porsche.
> 
> Having owned two rear wheel drive cars i'm still of the view the TT RS is a great all round car and you're not going to miss the handling flexibility a rear wheel drive offers unless you hoon it like Chris Harris.


+1, I enjoyed his YouTube assessments of various cars, he seemed to have made his mind up before he go in to the current RS tho. And I don't think he is a natural presenter unfortunately.


----------



## datamonkey

Just reading up on the new RS5 (which has been confirmed to start at £62,800) and it has wider front and rear arches like almost all RS models.

In fact as far as I know the RS5, RS4, RS6 and RS7 (not sure about RS3?) have wider arches so it seems the TTRS is the odd one out and the only RS model to not have flared arches (even though they were happy to wind us up with the 420 concept!).

So anyone want to guess why Audi feed us with the BS that it's "too expensive" for them? Not sure how they can say that as surely it should be too expensive on all the RS models right? I mean there aren't any special costs unique to the TT in giving the TTRS wider arches than there would be the RS5.

When I see an M2 with that lovely wide stance it makes the TTRS look anaemic in comparison. If BMW could be arsed I wonder why Audi couldn't and what their real reason was for leaving it off the production model...?


----------



## TerryCTR

I saw an M2 in the flesh for the first time at the weekend, I must admit it looked pretty muscular in the flesh and made me think should I jump back to BMW :roll:


----------



## tt3600

BMW interior is just nasty though.


----------



## jhoneyman

tt3600 said:


> BMW interior is just nasty though.


Exactly that


----------



## TerryCTR

That I have to agree with, it will be interesting to see if they close the gap to Audi with the new interiors due imminently.


----------



## TFP

TerryCTR said:


> I saw an M2 in the flesh for the first time at the weekend, I must admit it looked pretty muscular in the flesh and made me think should I jump back to BMW :roll:


A friend has one, very good car.

Was going to say pop over and have a look but just noticed you are a long way north.

I didn't think the interior was that bad, maybe I'm getting blind in my old age.


----------



## TerryCTR

:lol: yeah bit of a journey but thanks anyway.

I think it's actually ok, just a bit bland and perhaps a little dated so the new digital dials etc should bring it on a bit


----------



## leopard

TFP said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw an M2 in the flesh for the first time at the weekend, I must admit it looked pretty muscular in the flesh and made me think should I jump back to BMW :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend has one, very good car.
> 
> Was going to say pop over and have a look but just noticed you are a long way north.
> 
> I didn't think the interior was that bad, maybe I'm getting blind in my old age.
Click to expand...

I sold mine some months ago...Currently 1st on the waiting list for the CS version out next year :wink:


----------



## TerryCTR

What's the likely cost of that £60-£70k ish?

I always felt my M235i lacked the muscularity of the M4 but the M2 looked good on the road - I am tempted!


----------



## bainsyboy

Never mind the dodgy engine, dodgy air con gasses and the dodgy 20" wheels...Have been washing the car and thought that I would take the wheel nut covers off with the provided tool to clean around me nuts  didn't even manage to get one cover off as the flimsy cheap plastic wheel nut cover remover tool snapped (it comes in a nice clear plastic bag though, so no money spared on the bag).....anybody know where I could purchase a metal version?


----------



## leopard

TerryCTR said:


> What's the likely cost of that £60-£70k ish?
> 
> I always felt my M235i lacked the muscularity of the M4 but the M2 looked good on the road - I am tempted!


I would have thought so but it's just speculation at the moment.

Of course I've still got my toe dipped in the TTRS way of thinking but Audi are going to have to get their act together on that one before I can even be bothered to get off my sofa and they're going to have to sharpen the pencil on price also.....

So that will be just in time for the mk4 then :lol:


----------



## leopard

bainsyboy said:


> Never mind the dodgy engine, dodgy air con gasses and the dodgy 20" wheels...Have been washing the car and thought that I would take the wheel nut covers off with the provided tool to clean around me nuts  didn't even manage to get one cover off as the flimsy cheap plastic wheel nut cover remover tool snapped (it comes in a nice clear plastic bag though, so no money spared on the bag).....anybody know where I could purchase a metal version?


Here we go

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x-NUT-BOLT-C ... 0543488537

Or something similar or alternatively get yourself down to a VW dealer and get one of theirs which is a more elegant solution and then you can give your nuts a good seeing to


----------



## TFP

bainsyboy said:


> the flimsy cheap plastic wheel nut cover remover tool snapped (it comes in a nice clear plastic bag though, so no money spared on the bag).....anybody know where I could purchase a metal version?


Maybe they give you plastic ones to prevent scratching the alloy?

Not much good if it breaks though, especially if you're trying to change a wheel on the side of the road.

Ah silly me, they don't give you a spare wheel.


----------



## bainsyboy

Many thanks leopard, they look the real deal, I can't believe how flimsy the audi version is now days. 
Not even a space saver now days TFP.... I blame brexit


----------



## Toshiba

datamonkey said:


> Just reading up on the new RS5 (which has been confirmed to start at £62,800) and it has wider front and rear arches like almost all RS models.
> 
> In fact as far as I know the RS5, RS4, RS6 and RS7 (not sure about RS3?) have wider arches so it seems the TTRS is the odd one out and the only RS model to not have flared arches (even though they were happy to wind us up with the 420 concept!).
> 
> So anyone want to guess why Audi feed us with the BS that it's "too expensive" for them? Not sure how they can say that as surely it should be too expensive on all the RS models right? I mean there aren't any special costs unique to the TT in giving the TTRS wider arches than there would be the RS5.
> 
> When I see an M2 with that lovely wide stance it makes the TTRS look anaemic in comparison. If BMW could be arsed I wonder why Audi couldn't and what their real reason was for leaving it off the production model...?


TT and A3 (Q3 too) are just trim models made on the line with every other car and they just apply a "RS" formula from elsewhere - like trims/seat patterns etc.
The RS division puts the minimal amount of effort and development in to these cars/platform.

Sides are slightly different too on the RS5.
Bargin price compared to the TT and with pretty much the same 0-60 time too


----------



## datamonkey

Toshiba said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just reading up on the new RS5 (which has been confirmed to start at £62,800) and it has wider front and rear arches like almost all RS models.
> 
> In fact as far as I know the RS5, RS4, RS6 and RS7 (not sure about RS3?) have wider arches so it seems the TTRS is the odd one out and the only RS model to not have flared arches (even though they were happy to wind us up with the 420 concept!).
> 
> So anyone want to guess why Audi feed us with the BS that it's "too expensive" for them? Not sure how they can say that as surely it should be too expensive on all the RS models right? I mean there aren't any special costs unique to the TT in giving the TTRS wider arches than there would be the RS5.
> 
> When I see an M2 with that lovely wide stance it makes the TTRS look anaemic in comparison. If BMW could be arsed I wonder why Audi couldn't and what their real reason was for leaving it off the production model...?
> 
> 
> 
> TT and A3 (Q3 too) are just trim models made on the line with every other car and they just apply a "RS" formula from elsewhere - like trims/seat patterns etc.
> The RS division puts the minimal amount of effort and development in to these cars/platform.
> 
> Sides are slightly different too on the RS5.
> Bargin price compared to the TT and with pretty much the same 0-60 time too
Click to expand...

Yeah it's a shame they're treated like that. It should be given the same proper RS love all the other models get!

I guess the extra expense Audi are talking of are in sorting out the production line to be able to handle a wider model? If that's the case then makes you wonder why they don't just build it with all the other RS's so it can get the same treatment as I guess they're not built on their respective standard trim lines?


----------



## JulesB

Hi Ladies & Gents

Long time lurker first time poster. Been a member of this forum for a few months now once I'd decided I was interested in going for a new TT RS Roadster (a bit behind the curve I know).

Well as it seems like we're never going to get to order brand new (in a reasonable timeframe) I have managed to secure a
TT RS Roadster (the one I'm getting was registered 10/2016) and has just under 1100 miles on it - the Audi dealers says it's been owned by Audi but was not made available in the initial release and they had only just taken it in to stock. Not sure how that stacks up with what any of you may know but now the deed is done and we should be collecting this Friday 12/5.

The 2014 M235i is being P/X and making up the cash difference. Here is the spec which to me seems pretty good compared to what's out there on Audi's website and I feel that from my point of view the initial résistance I had to going for a pre-registered due to the excessive prices being asked by some dealers I have not really had to make any compromises other than the colour which wasn't my first choice but was on the shortlist:-

TT RS Roadster in Nardo Grey
20" x 9.0J '7-spoke rotor' design alloy wheels in galvanised silver with 255/30 R20 tyres
Dynamic Pack Plus
Matrix LED headlights with LED rear lights and dynamic front and rear indicators 
Matrix OLED rear lights
Extended Matt Aluminium Styling Pack 
Audi Exclusive Design package in Cloud grey and Alabaster white Fine Nappa leather with Alabaster white stitching.
Storage Pack 
Smoking Pack
Comfort and Sound Pack
Hill-hold assist
Rear-view camera
Audi Side Assist
Tyre-pressure monitoring system

Once it's been prepped and the deed is done I'll put up a couple of pictures.

I wont be revealing any in depth details of costs but suffice to say its less than some people were asking for lesser specified examples recently plus they gave me a pretty decent P/X on the Beemer so all in all I was happy to do a deal.

Never owned an Audi, nor a 2 seater nor a convertible so here's hoping for a decent summer as we rush headlong in to our midlife crisis


----------



## TFP

JulesB said:


> Long time lurker first time poster. Been a member of this forum for a few months now once I'd decided I was interested in going for a new TT RS Roadster (a bit behind the curve I know).
> 
> TT RS Roadster in Nardo Grey
> 20" x 9.0J '7-spoke rotor' design alloy wheels in galvanised silver with 255/30 R20 tyres
> Dynamic Pack Plus
> Matrix LED headlights with LED rear lights and dynamic front and rear indicators
> Matrix OLED rear lights
> Extended Matt Aluminium Styling Pack
> Audi Exclusive Design package in Cloud grey and Alabaster white Fine Nappa leather with Alabaster white stitching.
> Storage Pack
> Smoking Pack
> Comfort and Sound Pack
> Hill-hold assist
> Rear-view camera
> Audi Side Assist
> Tyre-pressure monitoring system


That's a nice spec car, please put some pics up of the interior when you get it, sounds great.

I too wanted to order a new one, got bored of waiting so like you got a good spec demo for less than some of the basic versions currently on sale.

Enjoy, Tim


----------



## leopard

Congrats,sounds like a round £20K to change to me 

Edit

On second thoughts £25K is more likely...


----------



## JulesB

Leopard, I admire your optimism - when we come to trade in again I'll hire you as my chief negotiator


----------



## Real Thing

Not sure if Audi have released the Press Cars yet but there should be some nice well thrashed Audi Owned Cars becoming available soon.


----------



## TFP

Real Thing said:


> Not sure if Audi have released the Press Cars yet but there should be some nice well thrashed Audi Owned Cars becoming available soon.


That is a good point.

When I bought my ex demo I asked who had been the registered owner, I was told the garage had registered it from new, no previous owners.

Worth asking the question.


----------



## Real Thing

TFP said:


> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if Audi have released the Press Cars yet but there should be some nice well thrashed Audi Owned Cars becoming available soon.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good point.
> 
> When I bought my ex demo I asked who had been the registered owner, I was told the garage had registered it from new, no previous owners.
> 
> Worth asking the question.
Click to expand...

Think there is also a Couple of TTRS's Coupes being used for Audi Driving Experience Days as well


----------



## Koimlg

JulesB said:


> Hi Ladies & Gents
> 
> Long time lurker first time poster. Been a member of this forum for a few months now once I'd decided I was interested in going for a new TT RS Roadster (a bit behind the curve I know).
> 
> Well as it seems like we're never going to get to order brand new (in a reasonable timeframe) I have managed to secure a
> TT RS Roadster (the one I'm getting was registered 10/2016) and has just under 1100 miles on it - the Audi dealers says it's been owned by Audi but was not made available in the initial release and they had only just taken it in to stock. Not sure how that stacks up with what any of you may know but now the deed is done and we should be collecting this Friday 12/5.
> 
> The 2014 M235i is being P/X and making up the cash difference. Here is the spec which to me seems pretty good compared to what's out there on Audi's website and I feel that from my point of view the initial résistance I had to going for a pre-registered due to the excessive prices being asked by some dealers I have not really had to make any compromises other than the colour which wasn't my first choice but was on the shortlist:-
> 
> TT RS Roadster in Nardo Grey
> 20" x 9.0J '7-spoke rotor' design alloy wheels in galvanised silver with 255/30 R20 tyres
> Dynamic Pack Plus
> Matrix LED headlights with LED rear lights and dynamic front and rear indicators
> Matrix OLED rear lights
> Extended Matt Aluminium Styling Pack
> Audi Exclusive Design package in Cloud grey and Alabaster white Fine Nappa leather with Alabaster white stitching.
> Storage Pack
> Smoking Pack
> Comfort and Sound Pack
> Hill-hold assist
> Rear-view camera
> Audi Side Assist
> Tyre-pressure monitoring system
> 
> Once it's been prepped and the deed is done I'll put up a couple of pictures.
> 
> I wont be revealing any in depth details of costs but suffice to say its less than some people were asking for lesser specified examples recently plus they gave me a pretty decent P/X on the Beemer so all in all I was happy to do a deal.
> 
> Never owned an Audi, nor a 2 seater nor a convertible so here's hoping for a decent summer as we rush headlong in to our midlife crisis


This sounds like an excellent car. It is not one of the standard specs for the examples bought into the UK. Particularly the interior but other options too. This list price would have been north of £60k. This is the first Alabaster interior example I have seen other than the demo used for one of the road tests which was Ara Blue. Sounds great. :lol:


----------



## Koimlg

JulesB said:


> Leopard, I admire your optimism - when we come to trade in again I'll hire you as my chief negotiator


List for the Audi at wild guess £66k may be more (interior list at about £4k). BMW definitely very wild guess at may be £28k, but depends on spec. Obviously didn't pay list price but got to be min £30k to change

Actually may be even less for the BMW........


----------



## Koimlg

Real Thing said:


> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if Audi have released the Press Cars yet but there should be some nice well thrashed Audi Owned Cars becoming available soon.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good point.
> 
> When I bought my ex demo I asked who had been the registered owner, I was told the garage had registered it from new, no previous owners.
> 
> Worth asking the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think there is also a Couple of TTRS's Coupes being used for Audi Driving Experience Days as well
Click to expand...

Excellent I am going on one soon. Leave the TTRS at home and still get to drive it on the day !! 8)


----------



## BauhauTTS

JulesB said:


> Hi Ladies & Gents
> 
> Long time lurker first time poster. Been a member of this forum for a few months now once I'd decided I was interested in going for a new TT RS Roadster (a bit behind the curve I know).
> 
> Well as it seems like we're never going to get to order brand new (in a reasonable timeframe) I have managed to secure a
> TT RS Roadster (the one I'm getting was registered 10/2016) and has just under 1100 miles on it - the Audi dealers says it's been owned by Audi but was not made available in the initial release and they had only just taken it in to stock. Not sure how that stacks up with what any of you may know but now the deed is done and we should be collecting this Friday 12/5.
> 
> The 2014 M235i is being P/X and making up the cash difference. Here is the spec which to me seems pretty good compared to what's out there on Audi's website and I feel that from my point of view the initial résistance I had to going for a pre-registered due to the excessive prices being asked by some dealers I have not really had to make any compromises other than the colour which wasn't my first choice but was on the shortlist:-
> 
> TT RS Roadster in Nardo Grey
> 20" x 9.0J '7-spoke rotor' design alloy wheels in galvanised silver with 255/30 R20 tyres
> Dynamic Pack Plus
> Matrix LED headlights with LED rear lights and dynamic front and rear indicators
> Matrix OLED rear lights
> Extended Matt Aluminium Styling Pack
> Audi Exclusive Design package in Cloud grey and Alabaster white Fine Nappa leather with Alabaster white stitching.
> Storage Pack
> Smoking Pack
> Comfort and Sound Pack
> Hill-hold assist
> Rear-view camera
> Audi Side Assist
> Tyre-pressure monitoring system
> 
> Once it's been prepped and the deed is done I'll put up a couple of pictures.
> 
> I wont be revealing any in depth details of costs but suffice to say its less than some people were asking for lesser specified examples recently plus they gave me a pretty decent P/X on the Beemer so all in all I was happy to do a deal.
> 
> Never owned an Audi, nor a 2 seater nor a convertible so here's hoping for a decent summer as we rush headlong in to our midlife crisis


That sounds like a wonderful combination and spec. Look forward to the beauty shots.


----------



## Dash

Two days and no comments? Has this thread finally exhausted everything on the RS for the time being? :lol:


----------



## TFP

Dash said:


> Two days and no comments? Has this thread finally exhausted everything on the RS for the time being? :lol:


What we need is some pictures to liven it up.


----------



## powerplay

What we need is for Audi to pull their finger out and actually make the car available.

Then we can have a whole new thread :lol:


----------



## psglas

What's this all about ? Looks like Clarkson has the TT RS.


----------



## Koimlg

psglas said:


> What's this all about ? Looks like Clarkson has the TT RS.


Croatia? They must have shipped it over there as has UK plates


----------



## tt3600

Track Battle: Lotus Exige Sport 380 vs Porsche 718 Boxster S & Audi TT RS roadster sport auto Hockenheim


----------



## L1ARR

Any gossip if / when Audi are going to start building the RS again?


----------



## datamonkey

L1ARR said:


> Any gossip if / when Audi are going to start building the RS again?


I'm not convinced even Audi know the answer to that one!

In typical arrogant corporate style, they have given us next to zero information about if or even when it'll be produced, what the hold-up has been about etc etc.

I know it's their prerogative whether they do that or not, but considering they should be trying to keep their customers sweet and not f*ck them off, I think they'd be better off acting differently. If people are informed they're much more likely to wait, if not they'll probably buy something else and that seems to have happened a number of times by people just on this thread... Still, global sales keep increasing so they probably don't give a sh*t and it's in these cases when there has been a large, long history of company's becoming arrogant (my favourite in recent memory when Sony were launching the PS3 and replying to people's complaints about the price saying "people will get a second job to be able to afford one!"). Audi will soon start looking after their customers when the sh*t hits the fan and sales are declining.

Maybe they think they're creating an air of mystery and rarity around the TTRS, when I think in reality they've just annoyed their fanbase. At the very least, one thing Audi should be doing is firing their PR staff and recruiting new as the handling of this has been a joke imo.


----------



## Koimlg

datamonkey said:


> L1ARR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any gossip if / when Audi are going to start building the RS again?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced even Audi know the answer to that one!
> 
> In typical arrogant corporate style, they have given us next to zero information about if or even when it'll be produced, what the hold-up has been about etc etc.
> 
> I know it's their prerogative whether they do that or not, but considering they should be trying to keep their customers sweet and not f*ck them off, I think they'd be better off acting differently. If people are informed they're much more likely to wait, if not they'll probably buy something else and that seems to have happened a number of times by people just on this thread... Still, global sales keep increasing so they probably don't give a sh*t and it's in these cases when there has been a large, long history of company's becoming arrogant (my favourite in recent memory when Sony were launching the PS3 and replying to people's complaints about the price saying "people will get a second job to be able to afford one!"). Audi will soon start looking after their customers when the sh*t hits the fan and sales are declining.
> 
> Maybe they think they're creating an air of mystery and rarity around the TTRS, when I think in reality they've just annoyed their fanbase. At the very least, one thing Audi should be doing is firing their PR staff and recruiting new as the handling of this has been a joke imo.
Click to expand...

If it wasn't for the fact that they say price TBC, implying that one is forthcoming, it is at least possible that Audi have said all they need to say. If the TTRS was going to be available why would they leave this statement below on their website on the TTRS page? Surely you would remove it as this statement alone might put people off from waiting.

'Only a few TT RS models will be available* - so this is your opportunity to be one of the first to drive the iconic Audi TT RS. Contact your local Audi Centre to find out more'


----------



## TerryCTR

Maybe the website is kept up to date buy the same people who keep the tracker up to date.

Maybe the have kept it there to encourage people to buy the ones that are left over that no one wants due to poor spec/price.

One things for sure they won't be a limited run


----------



## Koimlg

TerryCTR said:


> Maybe the website is kept up to date buy the same people who keep the tracker up to date.
> 
> Maybe the have kept it there to encourage people to buy the ones that are left over that no one wants due to poor spec/price.
> 
> One things for sure they won't be a limited run


Couple of months ago there were 30 cars on the approved site, now 16. There is no question that they are selling. That said one or two of the A version cars are way over price. In fact priced above B version cars which is just nuts. All A version cars have 19 inch alloys, no aluminium or black pack, alcantara seats and no sports exhaust. In fact they have nothing above base spec that is worth mentioning. I would assume this silly pricing is down to the individual dealers assuming some people don't understand the spec


----------



## TFP

Maybe they are busy building them for the USA market due to low interest in them here?

I deposited a build slot very early on to then cancel it when I saw the options prices. I can't have been the only one who thought near 60k was too much for a TT which they didn't even give bigger arches.


----------



## TerryCTR

No idea, but a few tweaks to even the lower spec cars would still have made them more appealing to the general public. I was never really committed to an RS but my local dealership only had the roadster in with poor spec so I didn't even enquire.

For me the 5 pot makes the car so the sports exhaust is an absolute must and sadly it didn't have it.


----------



## TFP

TerryCTR said:


> For me the 5 pot makes the car so the sports exhaust is an absolute must and sadly it didn't have it.


It was a must for me also.

I fired it up in a multi storey car park today, everyone looked round, a few people laughed.


----------



## TerryCTR

There is an RS6 with the sports exhaust and perhaps secondary cat delete that flys about near my work. It's all high buildings so he slows then canes it to hear the noise echo off the buildings. What a sound :twisted:


----------



## ZephyR2

TFP said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me the 5 pot makes the car so the sports exhaust is an absolute must and sadly it didn't have it.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a must for me also.
> 
> I fired it up in a multi storey car park today, everyone looked round, a few people laughed.
Click to expand...

LOL. I can picture / hear the scene now. Brilliant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TFP

TerryCTR said:


> There is an RS6 with the sports exhaust and perhaps secondary cat delete that flys about near my work. It's all high buildings so he slows then canes it to hear the noise echo off the buildings. What a sound :twisted:


I can imagine, the RS6 is an awesome car in every aspect.


----------



## Toshiba

RS6 has the best turbo engine Audi have ever made


----------



## L1ARR

Koimlg said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L1ARR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any gossip if / when Audi are going to start building the RS again?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced even Audi know the answer to that one!
> 
> In typical arrogant corporate style, they have given us next to zero information about if or even when it'll be produced, what the hold-up has been about etc etc.
> 
> I know it's their prerogative whether they do that or not, but considering they should be trying to keep their customers sweet and not f*ck them off, I think they'd be better off acting differently. If people are informed they're much more likely to wait, if not they'll probably buy something else and that seems to have happened a number of times by people just on this thread... Still, global sales keep increasing so they probably don't give a sh*t and it's in these cases when there has been a large, long history of company's becoming arrogant (my favourite in recent memory when Sony were launching the PS3 and replying to people's complaints about the price saying "people will get a second job to be able to afford one!"). Audi will soon start looking after their customers when the sh*t hits the fan and sales are declining.
> 
> Maybe they think they're creating an air of mystery and rarity around the TTRS, when I think in reality they've just annoyed their fanbase. At the very least, one thing Audi should be doing is firing their PR staff and recruiting new as the handling of this has been a joke imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it wasn't for the fact that they say price TBC, implying that one is forthcoming, it is at least possible that Audi have said all they need to say. If the TTRS was going to be available why would they leave this statement below on their website on the TTRS page? Surely you would remove it as this statement alone might put people off from waiting.
> 
> 'Only a few TT RS models will be available* - so this is your opportunity to be one of the first to drive the iconic Audi TT RS. Contact your local Audi Centre to find out more'
Click to expand...

It's kinda frustrating and annoying. I am seriously considering something with the 5 pot engine, as mentioned in Audi's typical keep everyone in the dark strategy it's very unhelpful. I don't have any interest in a billy basic TTRS so would consider settling for a low mileage second has high spec car. No pricing confirmed for any RS3 yet in either model, not in a rush but it would help to work out which route to go down.


----------



## TFP

L1ARR said:


> It's kinda frustrating and annoying. I am seriously considering something with the 5 pot engine, as mentioned in Audi's typical keep everyone in the dark strategy it's very unhelpful. I don't have any interest in a billy basic TTRS so would consider settling for a low mileage second has high spec car. No pricing confirmed for any RS3 yet in either model, not in a rush but it would help to work out which route to go down.


There's a white one for sale at prindiville cars which has B&O and sports exhaust, I nearly bought that off the original owner before he sold it. Looks like a nice car.

The 5 pot noise is addictive, it's by far the best feature of the car.


----------



## Koimlg

The ones left are not all basic spec cars. Many B version available £54-56k ish


----------



## powerplay

TFP said:


> L1ARR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda frustrating and annoying. I am seriously considering something with the 5 pot engine, as mentioned in Audi's typical keep everyone in the dark strategy it's very unhelpful. I don't have any interest in a billy basic TTRS so would consider settling for a low mileage second has high spec car. No pricing confirmed for any RS3 yet in either model, not in a rush but it would help to work out which route to go down.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a white one for sale at prindiville cars which has B&O and sports exhaust, I nearly bought that off the original owner before he sold it. Looks like a nice car.
> 
> The 5 pot noise is addictive, it's by far the best feature of the car.
Click to expand...

Why didn't you go for it - and do you know why the previous owner was selling so soon?

I would be half tempted to trade my mk2 RS in, but sadly it's white and I don't want another white one :lol:


----------



## TFP

powerplay said:


> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L1ARR said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda frustrating and annoying. I am seriously considering something with the 5 pot engine, as mentioned in Audi's typical keep everyone in the dark strategy it's very unhelpful. I don't have any interest in a billy basic TTRS so would consider settling for a low mileage second has high spec car. No pricing confirmed for any RS3 yet in either model, not in a rush but it would help to work out which route to go down.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a white one for sale at prindiville cars which has B&O and sports exhaust, I nearly bought that off the original owner before he sold it. Looks like a nice car.
> 
> The 5 pot noise is addictive, it's by far the best feature of the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you go for it - and do you know why the previous owner was selling so soon?
> 
> I would be half tempted to trade my mk2 RS in, but sadly it's white and I don't want another white one :lol:
Click to expand...

I had already been talking to an Audi dealer about buying their demo, I went for theirs when they dropped the price for me which was very kind of them.

I didn't ask why he was selling, I never do as people often don't tell you the real reason anyhow if it's a bad one.

But in his pictures the long term Mpg was 25.1mpg which indicated to me that the car hadn't had a hard life.

I would have certainly bought it if I hadn't got my grey one, although I didn't go to see it.

I think for many people the two important options are B&O and the sports exhaust.


----------



## datamonkey

Just noticed on the new RS3 Sportback and Saloon pages they both say "arriving in late 2017" so I guess the same could be said of the TTRS. Even though it has sort of already arrived! :lol:


----------



## Mark Pred

TFP said:


> But in his pictures the long term Mpg was 25.1mpg which indicated to me that the car hadn't had a hard life.


Not with you there. I briefly had the latest RS3 and I was averaging 29mpg on the long term mpg. 25mpg would indicate to me that it's had a fair bit of thrashing or a lot of short, stop-start driving.


----------



## TFP

Mark Pred said:


> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> But in his pictures the long term Mpg was 25.1mpg which indicated to me that the car hadn't had a hard life.
> 
> 
> 
> Not with you there. I briefly had the latest RS3 and I was averaging 29mpg on the long term mpg. 25mpg would indicate to me that it's had a fair bit of thrashing or a lot of short, stop-start driving.
Click to expand...

A car that's been say a demo with very short and hard driving will be well under 20mpg.


----------



## powerplay

datamonkey said:


> Just noticed on the new RS3 Sportback and Saloon pages they both say "arriving in late 2017" so I guess the same could be said of the TTRS. Even though it has sort of already arrived! :lol:


Lest not overlook that this time a year ago it said "Arriving late 2016" for the TTRS and dealers/Audi themselves were saying it won't be long now until order books open :roll:

I'm looking forward to actually being able to order the new RS3, however something tells me there's more chance of every atom in my mk2 TT spontaneously quantum-tunnelling at random and my car by chance turning into a mk3 TT.


----------



## ChrisH

Mark Pred said:


> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> But in his pictures the long term Mpg was 25.1mpg which indicated to me that the car hadn't had a hard life.
> 
> 
> 
> Not with you there. I briefly had the latest RS3 and I was averaging 29mpg on the long term mpg. 25mpg would indicate to me that it's had a fair bit of thrashing or a lot of short, stop-start driving.
Click to expand...

I've got one and my overall mpg is less than that as I do quite a bit of round the town driving and its definitely not thrashed.
Best I've seen was 35 mpg on a long motorway trip when it was new.


----------



## TFP

Yesterday I did a Porsche experience day at Silverstone.

I picked out a 911 Gen2 Carerra4 GTS, crikey that's a mouthful.

Cost around £113,000 and has 450bhp.

Now I was worried that it'd be so good I'd want to sell the TT.

Yes, it was very, very good, felt quicker than the TT, 5 times nicer on the inside, leather everywhere, lots of driver tech.

Launch control revs right up, unlike the TT that hovers around 3.5 thousand revs.

On paper the TTRS is apparently quicker, I think Porsche underestimate their figures, unless there's something wrong with mine.

Anyhow, to the point.

Driving home with the missus she asked me if I was going to have one.

My answer, I loved it but over twice the price?

So my conclusion, no.

The TTRS maybe a smidge slower, not as plush inside, doesn't have a Porsche badge, but now, more than ever, it feels great value.

The Porsche did sound lovely, but the TT sounds angry in a hooligan sort of way, puts more of a smile on my face.

Later that day I said to the missus if we were spending over 100k it'd be an R8 plus.


----------



## SpudZ

My 911 is being built in July with an anticipated Sept 1st delivery. With discount it cost circa 80k so about a 30k saving on the GTS.

And the best thing? I could actually order the damn car!


----------



## TFP

SpudZ said:


> My 911 is being built in July with an anticipated Sept 1st delivery. With discount it cost circa 80k so about a 30k saving on the GTS.
> 
> And the best thing? I could actually order the damn car!


You did well to get a Porsche discount, I've never managed to get one.

I too got bored of waiting, I cancelled my build slot and bought a demo car done 1500 miles.

Audi certainly hasn't won any friends with the way they've kept people in the dark.

Enjoy the 911, they are beautiful machines.


----------



## tt3600

SpudZ said:


> My 911 is being built in July with an anticipated Sept 1st delivery.


Which variant did you order?


----------



## Alex_S

ChrisH said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> But in his pictures the long term Mpg was 25.1mpg which indicated to me that the car hadn't had a hard life.
> 
> 
> 
> Not with you there. I briefly had the latest RS3 and I was averaging 29mpg on the long term mpg. 25mpg would indicate to me that it's had a fair bit of thrashing or a lot of short, stop-start driving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got one and my overall mpg is less than that as I do quite a bit of round the town driving and its definitely not thrashed.
> Best I've seen was 35 mpg on a long motorway trip when it was new.
Click to expand...

I get 25-28mpg to and from work each day which is a 10 mile journey, driving 30-50mph and some start-stop traffic. 
Getting 33-35mpg on Motorway driving at around 80mph.

The most ive seen is 38mpg on a 30 mile drive of 40-50mph on a busy single lane A road so just used cruise control for the journey.

If you use the power a lot it will deliver down into the teens no problem.


----------



## Alex_S

TFP said:


> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L1ARR said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a white one for sale at prindiville cars which has B&O and sports exhaust, I nearly bought that off the original owner before he sold it. Looks like a nice car.
> 
> The 5 pot noise is addictive, it's by far the best feature of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> I had already been talking to an Audi dealer about buying their demo, I went for theirs when they dropped the price for me which was very kind of them.
> 
> I didn't ask why he was selling, I never do as people often don't tell you the real reason anyhow if it's a bad one.
> 
> But in his pictures the long term Mpg was 25.1mpg which indicated to me that the car hadn't had a hard life.
> 
> I would have certainly bought it if I hadn't got my grey one, although I didn't go to see it.
> 
> I think for many people the two important options are B&O and the sports exhaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I also said that i would only accept a car with B&O and sports exhaust, however after test driving mine the standard exhaust is easily as loud as my Mk2 TTRS Plus, and from what ive heard the only real difference is a lot more popping and banging on overun which im not fussed about. The standard sound system is also not a huge difference from the older Bose / B&O systems as technology has moved on, however I know the new B&O is supposed to sound very good!

For me I dont think the additional road tax of over £2k over 2years was worth paying to spec those 2 options when the car becomes available to order.

My car is now on Miltek's developmental program so hopefully i will soon have a better exhaust anyway


----------



## Nyxx

Alex_S said:


> For me I don't think the additional road tax of over £2k over 2 years was worth paying to spec those 2 options when the car becomes available to order.


I had no idear road taxi was that on a TT RS...omg!


----------



## powerplay

Nyxx said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me I don't think the additional road tax of over £2k over 2 years was worth paying to spec those 2 options when the car becomes available to order.
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idear road taxi was that on a TT RS...omg!
Click to expand...

He's referring to the new ripoff tax that is for cars registered from April.

The existing batch of mk3 TTRS are probably 260-270 or whatever it was.


----------



## Alex_S

There are new tax laws from April 2017 which makes it extremely expensive for all cars over £40k.

So on a new TTRS, 1st year tax is £1200, then £450 for the following 5 years, then £150 after that.

As my car was pre April 2017 I just pay £252 per year


----------



## Nyxx

Wow, I had no idea, £1200 for your first year. :?

So that will stop people specing S-Lines over 40k and TTS will get hit also.


----------



## TFP

Nyxx said:


> Wow, I had no idea, £1200 for your first year. :?
> 
> So that will stop people specing S-Lines over 40k and TTS will get hit also.


Yes, and that helps the values of the late used ones that were registered before the changes.


----------



## Alex_S

Its a killer for anyone spending over £40k on a new car! The 1st years tax wont be quite as high on a S-Line / TTS but years 2-5 will be £450.


----------



## tt3600

Most detailed i've ever seen.

*DRIVETRIBE have outdone themselves
*
*Part 1 OF 4*

_Audi TT RS vs BMW M2 vs Porsche 718 Cayman S: dyno shootout
_






Now they have found torque to be less but power higher. This conflicts with a chart l posted from a German company where torque was significantly higher... Hmmmmmm.


----------



## SpudZ

tt3600 said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 911 is being built in July with an anticipated Sept 1st delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> Which variant did you order?
Click to expand...

The non S Carrera 2 variant but with some nice options inc the satin black 20'' Carrera S wheels. Can't make my mind up between Guards and White tho...

1st world problem!


----------



## ormandj

You can go to their website linked in the YT description and watch the other three videos. Let me ruin the predictable surprise for you. TT RS they liked for straight line, track the Cayman S with the M2 slightly behind, and TT RS last. TT RS was slightly faster than the M2, both slower than Cayman by over a second on a minute and a half lap time.

Somehow the TT RS was around a second slower than the Cayman S on the portion of the track with the longest straight, and least turns. Reviewer did mention losing time when hitting rev limiter while in manual mode because he doesn't like auto mode. TT is not as "fun" as the other two, but can be if you drive it well. But that's not fun after a lap, apparently. M2 brakes stink. TT RS is bad at braking in track video 1 but good at braking in track video 2. Cayman S is perfect, except it has a horrible engine. /theend

Sigh.



tt3600 said:


> Most detailed i've ever seen.
> 
> *DRIVETRIBE have outdone themselves
> *
> *Part 1 OF 4*
> 
> _Audi TT RS vs BMW M2 vs Porsche 718 Cayman S: dyno shootout
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now they have found torque to be less but power higher. This conflicts with a chart l posted from a German company where torque was significantly higher... Hmmmmmm.


----------



## powerplay

tt3600 said:


> Most detailed i've ever seen.
> 
> *DRIVETRIBE have outdone themselves
> *
> *Part 1 OF 4*
> 
> _Audi TT RS vs BMW M2 vs Porsche 718 Cayman S: dyno shootout
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now they have found torque to be less but power higher. This conflicts with a chart l posted from a German company where torque was significantly higher... Hmmmmmm.


It's far from an exact science and you just cannot draw any comparison.

Different engines will vary slightly, fuel type, air pressure, temperature and the particular type and calibration of dyno used all add unquantifiable variables.

My TT as stock was rated at 335hp and on the Dyno at MRC made 344hp; a different car on a different day made 350hp. Unless they are tested at the same time, on the same fuel, at the same location, don't bother!


----------



## mikef4uk

Dyno tests are open to all kinds of messing about with different calculations, DIN, SAE or worst of the lot Dynojet, the figures are affected by ambient variations and even how hard you tie the car down onto the dyno,

Take them all with a pinch of salt unless the operator shows a 'before and after' dyno run if he is making hp improvement claims

A coupe of truths, a dyno measures torque and converts it to hp, the calc between the two is:

Torque x rpm / 5252, try that on some graphs you see, on the 'honest' graphs it will work

Dynojet correction is torque x rpm / 5252 x 1.2  this is a commonly used 'big up' factor with motorcycles, with motorcycles they tend to use wheel hp and not 'correct' it back to the crank, they then mess around with the bike for a couple of hours and show you the hp improvement.

What they dont tell you is even if they didnt touch the bike, with engine warming up, plus chain, wheel bearings, tyres etc it would show about 5hp more without the messing about 

It's all down to money, if two seperate dyno operators/companies were offering a 20hp and 25hp increase respectively which one would you go to?


----------



## tt3600

powerplay said:


> It's far from an exact science and you just cannot draw any comparison.


But 50lb/ft of torque difference? Would that be normal?


----------



## powerplay

tt3600 said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's far from an exact science and you just cannot draw any comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> But 50lb/ft of torque difference? Would that be normal?
Click to expand...

I don't honestly know.

But I do know back when I had my stage1 at MRC, some were getting just 550nm others up to 620nm. Even repeated dyno runs can vary by 10-20nm.


----------



## Rapture

ormandj said:


> You can go to their website linked in the YT description and watch the other three videos. Let me ruin the predictable surprise for you. TT RS they liked for straight line, track the Cayman S with the M2 slightly behind, and TT RS last. TT RS was slightly faster than the M2, both slower than Cayman by over a second on a minute and a half lap time.
> 
> Somehow the TT RS was around a second slower than the Cayman S on the portion of the track with the longest straight, and least turns. Reviewer did mention losing time when hitting rev limiter while in manual mode because he doesn't like auto mode. TT is not as "fun" as the other two, but can be if you drive it well. But that's not fun after a lap, apparently. M2 brakes stink. TT RS is bad at braking in track video 1 but good at braking in track video 2. Cayman S is perfect, except it has a horrible engine. /theend
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most detailed i've ever seen.
> 
> *DRIVETRIBE have outdone themselves
> *
> *Part 1 OF 4*
> 
> _Audi TT RS vs BMW M2 vs Porsche 718 Cayman S: dyno shootout
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now they have found torque to be less but power higher. This conflicts with a chart l posted from a German company where torque was significantly higher... Hmmmmmm.
Click to expand...

I cannot find the other 3 videos mentioned. Could you help with a link?

Thanks,


----------



## ormandj

It's the first link in the YT description of the video posted: http://bit.ly/D_TRBvideos

Just look through and you'll find the other four, I just hope you don't expect anything different than my summary.


----------



## powerplay

ormandj said:


> You can go to their website linked in the YT description and watch the other three videos. Let me ruin the predictable surprise for you. TT RS they liked for straight line, track the Cayman S with the M2 slightly behind, and TT RS last. TT RS was slightly faster than the M2, both slower than Cayman by over a second on a minute and a half lap time.
> 
> Somehow the TT RS was around a second slower than the Cayman S on the portion of the track with the longest straight, and least turns. Reviewer did mention losing time when hitting rev limiter while in manual mode because he doesn't like auto mode. TT is not as "fun" as the other two, but can be if you drive it well. But that's not fun after a lap, apparently. M2 brakes stink. TT RS is bad at braking in track video 1 but good at braking in track video 2. Cayman S is perfect, except it has a horrible engine. /theend
> 
> Sigh.


I don't really see the point of these kind of reviews, they're relevant to only a small percentage of buyers. If you are seriously into track-days with your own car you'd probably have something more specific and fun for the job, and if you only very occasionally took your car on the track then for 95% of the time you're using it on a public road where safety and predictability are surely paramount.

Personally I'd never take my own car to a track unless I had money to burn - in which case I'd not be looking at mere 60k cars :lol: I've only ever done one track day, and that was an experience day in their cars, not mine.

From this I gather that the TT has the best engine, better brakes than the M2, is mostly fun unless you're really pushing it hard where it seems to not really want you to have as much fun as the Cayman or M2 (ie, drift, slide, oversteer), whereas on a wet surface both the other cars, M2 especially, will let you have the most fun - ie, slide and understeer at the mere thought of it.

Great - that's exactly what I want from a car I drive on the road literally 100% of the time.

Drivetribe should have also tested the cars as hard as they dare on a public road - on a cold and wet Monday morning commute for example - that would have been far more relevant to most of us I'd expect. :roll:


----------



## handyman

I feel the same. It seems that reviewers are only interested in how cars perform on the track. Take the M2 for example, reviewers are frankly purring over it. But, as a real world driver, I don't actually want the back end to spin out on me when I pull out of a junction and I don't want it to slide all over the place when I try to pull away from traffic lights. I don't want the car to be useless/dangerous in wet weather either.

What reviewers call boring, normal real world drivers call safe, predictable and useable.

I guess that's why I got a bit tired of my M235i and ordered a TTS instead.


----------



## brittan

I'm in the same category as powerplay and handyman; I don't really want to be having "fun" in the wet while driving an interesting A or B road, with walls, ditches, traffic coming in the other direction and a distinct lack of run-off area.

I have run with a friend following me in his Cayman R, on a wet road in Skye. Without any particular buttock clenching, I simply drove away from him at virtually every corner. He pushed it to catch up on the straight bits.
Chatting afterwards he was getting oversteer where my (Mk2) RS was well within its boring ability to simply go round the corner. He didn't remark that it was in any way, "fun".

The TT's boring ability to corner without drama is quite a useful ability when you're driving your own car, paid for with your own money, on a public road.


----------



## ZephyR2

brittan said:


> The TT's boring ability to corner without drama is quite a useful ability when you're driving your own car, paid for with your own money, on a public road.


Exactly ! As opposed to egocentric TV / mag / YT reviewers who don't have worry about pranging the car or shredding expensive tyres. They're just interested in showing off their drifting skills in front of the camera .... and going "whooaaa".


----------



## JulesB

Ladies & Gents

Now the weather has improved after collecting on 12/5 here are a few pictures as promised. Hadn't realised it came with carbon pack too! Ceramic brakes also mentioned on MyAudi (Ceramic brake system at front (quattro GmbH) - does anyone know if this is standard or an option as couldn't find it in the list.

































Anyway, we're off to enjoy an afternoon of "top down" driving!


----------



## Toshiba

Car you pictured doesnt have carbon brakes.
None of the UK cars had them but may well be an option later on. I have them on a car and they feel very different to start with, but no dust.


----------



## daddow

brittan said:


> I'm in the same category as powerplay and handyman; I don't really want to be having "fun" in the wet while driving an interesting A or B road, with walls, ditches, traffic coming in the other direction and a distinct lack of run-off area.
> 
> I have run with a friend following me in his Cayman R, on a wet road in Skye. Without any particular buttock clenching, I simply drove away from him at virtually every corner. He pushed it to catch up on the straight bits.
> Chatting afterwards he was getting oversteer where my (Mk2) RS was well within its boring ability to simply go round the corner. He didn't remark that it was in any way, "fun".
> 
> The TT's boring ability to corner without drama is quite a useful ability when you're driving your own car, paid for with your own money, on a public road.


Also the dreaded cyclists two abreast.


----------



## ormandj

I forget the source, but the new TT RS was described as being about 15 seconds slower around the ring than the R8 with good drivers, the gap being smaller with normal drivers. It's not a bad track car, either, it's just not a RWD/RW-biased car. You have to drive it differently, and some people enjoy RWD handling aspects. I think the Scandinavian flick is fun, too, it's just very different. I do think it's a better road car than most of the vehicles it's compared to, and as mentioned above, that's where most of the time will be spent for most people. If you want a 90%+ track car, there's a lot better options out there! Many cost significantly more, but a Miata can be a blast. Pick up the TT RS for the DD, and grab a stripped out older Miata for the track. You'll have a better road car and track car, for less overall.


----------



## BauhauTTS

JulesB said:


> Ladies & Gents
> 
> Now the weather has improved after collecting on 12/5 here are a few pictures as promised. Hadn't realised it came with carbon pack too! Ceramic brakes also mentioned on MyAudi (Ceramic brake system at front (quattro GmbH) - does anyone know if this is standard or an option as couldn't find it in the list.
> 
> Anyway, we're off to enjoy an afternoon of "top down" driving!


That looks superb.


----------



## JulesB

Toshiba said:


> Car you pictured doesnt have carbon brakes.
> None of the UK cars had them but may well be an option later on. I have them on a car and they feel very different to start with, but no dust.


Thanks for the expertise, I can confirm there is definitely brake dust so as you say it doesn't have them.


----------



## R_TTS

ormandj said:



> I forget the source, but the new TT RS was described as being about 15 seconds slower around the ring than the R8 with good drivers, the gap being smaller with normal drivers.


It was a quote from Stephan Reil, head of development at Audi Sport, in an interview with Road and Track.

_I ask Reil what he sees as the TT RS's raison d'être. "It is light, powerful, and understated. Super sports cars have a 'look at me!' image. Here you have a toy that performs in the same league, but it's underestimated because it's a compact. *It's unbelievably fast on a racetrack. On the Nordschleife, in the hands of a pro driver, the R8 V10 Plus is 15 seconds faster. But with just a good driver, he'll be faster in the TT because of the accessibility of performance."*_

A link was posted a few pages back. It's an interesting read.

http://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/fi ... rst-drive/


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## Koimlg

JulesB said:


> Ladies & Gents
> 
> Now the weather has improved after collecting on 12/5 here are a few pictures as promised. Hadn't realised it came with carbon pack too! Ceramic brakes also mentioned on MyAudi (Ceramic brake system at front (quattro GmbH) - does anyone know if this is standard or an option as couldn't find it in the list.
> View attachment 3
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, we're off to enjoy an afternoon of "top down" driving!


I think you have done extremely well with this car. I have a very high spec TTRS coupe which does not have the alabaster interior or the OLED rear lights. I assume that you were told the original list price of this car. Looking at your spec if correct, and knowing the price of mine, it will be close to £70k. I know you said you had a good deal on this. This is a nice car. 8)


----------



## sherry13

JulesB said:


> Ladies & Gents
> 
> Now the weather has improved after collecting on 12/5 here are a few pictures as promised. Hadn't realised it came with carbon pack too! Ceramic brakes also mentioned on MyAudi (Ceramic brake system at front (quattro GmbH) - does anyone know if this is standard or an option as couldn't find it in the list.
> View attachment 3
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, we're off to enjoy an afternoon of "top down" driving!


Jules, you've got a great car and I love that interior. I'd like to put this on Instagram - and possibly, take some further shots! Can you message me via the private message thingy? Much appreciated. As for the reviews, the Top Gear influence of the last 5 years means reviews are biased toward the track rather than the road. The Focus R has a drift button because it makes good telly. Period. Have to say, my lowly TTS seems to be getting better and better over 20k miles in - especially on its new tyres.


----------



## Real Thing

JulesB said:


> Ladies & Gents
> 
> Now the weather has improved after collecting on 12/5 here are a few pictures as promised. Hadn't realised it came with carbon pack too! Ceramic brakes also mentioned on MyAudi (Ceramic brake system at front (quattro GmbH) - does anyone know if this is standard or an option as couldn't find it in the list.
> View attachment 3
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, we're off to enjoy an afternoon of "top down" driving!


Looks great & looking at the spec and you saying earlier it was ex Audi owned I presume it's there Press Car:
https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/au ... ter-review


----------



## JulesB

Koimlg

Thanks. The dealer did mention the £70k figure when we were haggling but had it up for £63k. However we still came out nicely below that figure. The spec document I have from the dealer lists "-[S9T] Special Vehicle for launch" which may explain why the extras list was pretty good compared to what's left out there at present.


Koimlg said:


> JulesB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies & Gents
> 
> I think you have done extremely well with this car. I have a very high spec TTRS coupe which does not have the alabaster interior or the OLED rear lights. I assume that you were told the original list price of this car. Looking at your spec if correct, and knowing the price of mine, it will be close to £70k. I know you said you had a good deal on this. This is a nice car. 8)
Click to expand...


----------



## JulesB

Hey, I hadn't seen this - you are probably right. Obviously we don't have the personalised plate, perhaps that will become clear when I get the V5 through.

Looks great & looking at the spec and you saying earlier it was ex Audi owned I presume it's there Press Car:
https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/au ... ter-review[/quote]


----------



## JulesB

Hi, thanks.

Unfortunately it appears I'm not yet an active enough member to be allowed to use the private message facility. I do have a few other shots I can let you have but they're lower resolution (so I could get them to load up to this site) :wink:

If you have an alternative address or if my board permissions could be changed to allow use of PM I'll get in touch.

Jules, you've got a great car and I love that interior. I'd like to put this on Instagram - and possibly, take some further shots! Can you message me via the private message thingy? Much appreciated. As for the reviews, the Top Gear influence of the last 5 years means reviews are biased toward the track rather than the road. The Focus R has a drift button because it makes good telly. Period. Have to say, my lowly TTS seems to be getting better and better over 20k miles in - especially on its new tyres.[/quote]


----------



## tt3600

Well the configurator for the Audi RS5 is now up. Laughable really.

http://www.uk.audi.com/uk/web/en/models ... modelpages


----------



## powerplay

Yep had a play around with it the other day. It's obvious to see where Audi's priorities are.

Not bowled over with the look of the new RS5 either tbh.

Even if they do get the configurator for the TTRS live sometime later this year, it's going to be well into next year before any arrive, probably RS3 too.

Therefore I'm off to look at a couple of nearly new pre-spec'd TTRS' soon, just in case I can haggle the price down a bit :lol:


----------



## Alex_S

powerplay said:


> Yep had a play around with it the other day. It's obvious to see where Audi's priorities are.
> 
> Not bowled over with the look of the new RS5 either tbh.
> 
> Even if they do get the configurator for the TTRS live sometime later this year, it's going to be well into next year before any arrive, probably RS3 too.
> 
> Therefore I'm off to look at a couple of nearly new pre-spec'd TTRS' soon, just in case I can haggle the price down a bit :lol:


I'm very happy with my pre-spec'd TTRS Powerplay, feel free to message me if you want to discuss anything.


----------



## powerplay

Alex_S said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep had a play around with it the other day. It's obvious to see where Audi's priorities are.
> 
> Not bowled over with the look of the new RS5 either tbh.
> 
> Even if they do get the configurator for the TTRS live sometime later this year, it's going to be well into next year before any arrive, probably RS3 too.
> 
> Therefore I'm off to look at a couple of nearly new pre-spec'd TTRS' soon, just in case I can haggle the price down a bit :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very happy with my pre-spec'd TTRS Powerplay, feel free to message me if you want to discuss anything.
Click to expand...

Thanks, have sent you a PM


----------



## Koimlg

Alex_S said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep had a play around with it the other day. It's obvious to see where Audi's priorities are.
> 
> Not bowled over with the look of the new RS5 either tbh.
> 
> Even if they do get the configurator for the TTRS live sometime later this year, it's going to be well into next year before any arrive, probably RS3 too.
> 
> Therefore I'm off to look at a couple of nearly new pre-spec'd TTRS' soon, just in case I can haggle the price down a bit :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very happy with my pre-spec'd TTRS Powerplay, feel free to message me if you want to discuss anything.
Click to expand...

Happy to pass on any info too


----------



## Toshiba

RS5 - delicious... I might have to open the wallet again and a full RS.


----------



## powerplay

I would be interested to hear peoples' thoughts on the mk3 TTRS's standard sports suspension - particularly if anyone with a new RS has previously had a mk2 RS with mag ride - how does it compare?

I find the sport setting on my mk2 RS's mag ride generally too firm and fidgety, I would hope the stock suspension is closer to the comfort setting than sport :?

I'm also wondering, a question I don't think I've ever seen asked before so probably no one actually knows, but how much weight does a magride setup add to the car, if any?


----------



## tt3600

I'm tempted to buy the RS5 but l reckon the look of older car is better. Not liking the bonnet bulge.


----------



## mikef4uk

powerplay said:


> I find the sport setting on my mk2 RS's mag ride generally too firm and fidgety, I would hope the stock suspension is closer to the comfort setting than sport :?
> 
> I'm also wondering, a question I don't think I've ever seen asked before so probably no one actually knows, but how much weight does a magride setup add to the car, if any?


My TTS, R8V8 and R8V10 have also been far too fidgety on the Sport setting


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## Alex_S

powerplay said:


> I would be interested to hear peoples' thoughts on the mk3 TTRS's standard sports suspension - particularly if anyone with a new RS has previously had a mk2 RS with mag ride - how does it compare?
> 
> I find the sport setting on my mk2 RS's mag ride generally too firm and fidgety, I would hope the stock suspension is closer to the comfort setting than sport :?
> 
> I'm also wondering, a question I don't think I've ever seen asked before so probably no one actually knows, but how much weight does a magride setup add to the car, if any?


The standard suspension for me is perfect and closer to the comfort setting on the Mag Ride. Not fidgety at all, plenty comfortable but planted on the corners.


----------



## Alex_S

Alex_S said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be interested to hear peoples' thoughts on the mk3 TTRS's standard sports suspension - particularly if anyone with a new RS has previously had a mk2 RS with mag ride - how does it compare?
> 
> I find the sport setting on my mk2 RS's mag ride generally too firm and fidgety, I would hope the stock suspension is closer to the comfort setting than sport :?
> 
> I'm also wondering, a question I don't think I've ever seen asked before so probably no one actually knows, but how much weight does a magride setup add to the car, if any?
> 
> 
> 
> The standard suspension for me is perfect and closer to the comfort setting on the Mag Ride. Not fidgety at all, plenty comfortable but planted on the corners.
Click to expand...

The boss of Audi Sport also goes on to say that the standard dampers are his preference (http://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/fi ... rst-drive/)


----------



## Koimlg

powerplay said:


> I would be interested to hear peoples' thoughts on the mk3 TTRS's standard sports suspension - particularly if anyone with a new RS has previously had a mk2 RS with mag ride - how does it compare?
> 
> I find the sport setting on my mk2 RS's mag ride generally too firm and fidgety, I would hope the stock suspension is closer to the comfort setting than sport :?
> 
> I'm also wondering, a question I don't think I've ever seen asked before so probably no one actually knows, but how much weight does a magride setup add to the car, if any?


The standard suspension is fine on good roads. I would say a little harsh and reflects the road surface if very uneven. There is a suggestion that the sensitivity to road surface is a little greater with the 20 inch wheels. My car has 20 inch wheels and generally I find the ride OK. I have not had a magride car so cant compare


----------



## Alex_S

Koimlg said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be interested to hear peoples' thoughts on the mk3 TTRS's standard sports suspension - particularly if anyone with a new RS has previously had a mk2 RS with mag ride - how does it compare?
> 
> I find the sport setting on my mk2 RS's mag ride generally too firm and fidgety, I would hope the stock suspension is closer to the comfort setting than sport :?
> 
> I'm also wondering, a question I don't think I've ever seen asked before so probably no one actually knows, but how much weight does a magride setup add to the car, if any?
> 
> 
> 
> The standard suspension is fine on good roads. I would say a little harsh and reflects the road surface if very uneven. There is a suggestion that the sensitivity to road surface is a little greater with the 20 inch wheels. My car has 20 inch wheels and generally I find the ride OK. I have not had a magride car so cant compare
Click to expand...

Mine is running on the 19's so will be a little softer aswell


----------



## powerplay

Thanks for the info!

Can anyone quantify how much difference it actually makes to the ride between 19/20 size wheels?


----------



## Nyxx

I don't own an RS but..
My MK2 had 19" rims on S-Line sports suspension.
Mk3 has S-Line Suspension and has 20" Y's

The ride is nothing like my MK2, going over potholes/speed bumps feels "soft" I don't know what they have done but it feels soft when you need it and firm when you need it. But it's a huge leap from the MK2 hard suspension.
I even looked up the code on the car to make sure I had S-Line suspension as the potholes/speed bumps felt so "soft". Yes the car does have S-Line sports suspension. So don't think for 1 second that 20" rims will = harsh unforgiving ride. 
They will be a better ride than your MK2 on 19" rotors by a long way.

Can not talk about mag ride.


----------



## Snake Pliskin

I agree about the S Line suspension being excellent on the current TT.

Other half has a mark 3 TT Sline on 19's with S Line suspension.
The ride is excellent.

I've got a RS3 with 19" rims and mag ride and whilst it's more compliant than the mark 2 TTS I had with mag ride a few years ago, even in comfort it is much firmer than the TT S line.

We have speed bumps on our estate and I have to slow to a crawl in the RS3, whereas the TT can take them a few mph faster.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Can we factory order one yet?


----------



## Shug750S

Foxtrot_Oscar said:


> Can we factory order one yet?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## powerplay

Shug750S said:


> Foxtrot_Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we factory order one yet?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

The TTRS page on Audi.co.uk is de-evolving - it used to have specs and price....not any more.

No one will see a new one before this time next year I'd bet.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## powerplay

Well out with the old and in with the new.

Gone and done it, mk3 TTRS is now on the drive  8)


----------



## Nyxx

GZ  
Enjoy.

Photos?


----------



## tt3600

powerplay said:


> Well out with the old and in with the new.
> 
> Gone and done it, mk3 TTRS is now on the drive  8)


Congrats. Did you get magride?


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> Well out with the old and in with the new.
> 
> Gone and done it, mk3 TTRS is now on the drive  8)


At long last,congrats on the purchase !

Photos and impressions would be welcome...


----------



## RockKramer

powerplay said:


> Well out with the old and in with the new.
> 
> Gone and done it, mk3 TTRS is now on the drive  8)


Congrats..... presumably near enough the spec you would've chosen? Not being able spec to your liking was a major ball ache for you.


----------



## powerplay

Will post some proper thoughts and impressions once I've had the car a few days. Still learning the ropes with the new tech etc lol

As for the specs,

The car I went for is Glacier White with sports exhaust, 20" Gash wheels, B&O sound, Advanced Key, electric seats, Storage pack, Privacy glass, alu style pack.

the only thing missing I thought I wanted is the mag ride - however now I've had a chance to drive the car I think I'm glad I didn't waste money on it as the normal suspension feels fine, no firmer than my mk2 in comfort mode in fact probably slightly more compliant, so pleasantly surprised given it's on 20" wheels.

Performance is good but not as good as my APR mk2. Power delivery is markedly different, with most of the power top-end and not a lot of response in the first 1/3 of throttle travel, which is completely different to my mk2.

Looking forward to the tuners developing something for it, although I wonder if the market is there given it's currently a limited run of cars.


----------



## The Pretender

I still think the TT RS is a very very overpriced "MQB" product, it is just not worth the money IMHO.


----------



## powerplay

I think it won't be long before I fit some spacers to bring the wheels out a little, definitely needs it I think.


----------



## powerplay

This morning and this evening!


----------



## ormandj

New looks great, I definitely prefer the car to the old. I don't care for the wheels, will be one of the first things I change when mine comes in, but that's the only real complaint I have.

I do think the RS is a good vehicle and worth the premium (even if I wish it cost less) hence my order. Fine choice you made, there will be plenty of jealous folks out there knocking your "golf/mqb/whatever", hah. Other than the different throttle mapping and power curve, what have you noticed different from your mk2?


----------



## TerryCTR

Nice shots for comparisons purposes, makes the Mk2 begin to look dated although in the flesh they still look good especially in ibis


----------



## brittan

Good. Now stop moaning! :lol:

I hope your gearbox behaves ref the not changing down to 1st.

Will you look at removing the gap at the top of the wheels too? That's on my list although I will keep to 19" wheels.


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> This morning and this evening!


Both look good although the graphite wheels would have really set the white off imo.
Will you be keeping these wheels or are they on the "to do" list ?


----------



## powerplay

Gearbox - yes it's nice to have it behave properly at last re deciding when it needs to change down - now I have to re-learn old habbits as I still find myself constantly swapping in and out of D/M when slowing. I also find myself pulling out of junctions thinking I'd be in first when I was in second so now I actually *need *to select first sometimes :lol:

Gearbox also seems a bit sluggish compared to my mk2 - definitely a longer pause between selecting a gear change and it actually happening. So that's on the list when it comes to getting it tuned :? If you press and hold a paddle it will jump straight to the lowest/highest gear possible - not sure if the mk2 did that but I noticed that on this one.

Wheels - first thing I think will be some spacers as I think that will help a lot visually. It's a weird one as looking at the stance compared to my mk2 it does actually seem very similar. I was hoping the wheels would grow on me but everyone who's seen it says they don't like them too :? :lol:

At the moment these style of wheel are only on the TTRS and changing them for another Audi style (I will always stick with oem, not a fan of after-market as it's not a Vauxhall) will remove one if the few stand-out features that convey "RS" in a glance.

Will see how it looks after I get some spacers on and go from there. Might look into getting it lowered very slightly, although never had that done before so need to do some research into that. Any tips would be welcome


----------



## 4433allanr

Looks superb.


----------



## TFP

powerplay said:


> As for the specs,
> 
> The car I went for is Glacier White with sports exhaust, 20" Gash wheels, B&O sound, Advanced Key, electric seats, Storage pack, Privacy glass, alu style pack.
> 
> Looking forward to the tuners developing something for it, although I wonder if the market is there given it's currently a limited run of cars.


Good spec, same as mine.

Presume it was Jasons car, nearly bought that one myself.

Now go and find tunnels and enjoy.


----------



## Koimlg

The Pretender said:


> I still think the TT RS is a very very overpriced "MQB" product, it is just not worth the money IMHO.


Negative negative always negative. How about hope you enjoy your new car? No worries if you don't want to buy one


----------



## powerplay

TFP said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the specs,
> 
> The car I went for is Glacier White with sports exhaust, 20" Gash wheels, B&O sound, Advanced Key, electric seats, Storage pack, Privacy glass, alu style pack.
> 
> Looking forward to the tuners developing something for it, although I wonder if the market is there given it's currently a limited run of cars.
> 
> 
> 
> Good spec, same as mine.
> 
> Presume it was Jasons car, nearly bought that one myself.
> 
> Now go and find tunnels and enjoy.
Click to expand...

Lol yes the previous owner was Jason - I don't know him or his profile though. What's the story with Jason - he only owned it a few months? 8)


----------



## leopard

Jason Voorhees ? ... :twisted:


----------



## TFP

powerplay said:


> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the specs,
> 
> The car I went for is Glacier White with sports exhaust, 20" Gash wheels, B&O sound, Advanced Key, electric seats, Storage pack, Privacy glass, alu style pack.
> 
> Looking forward to the tuners developing something for it, although I wonder if the market is there given it's currently a limited run of cars.
> 
> 
> 
> Good spec, same as mine.
> 
> Presume it was Jasons car, nearly bought that one myself.
> 
> Now go and find tunnels and enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yes the previous owner was Jason - I don't know him or his profile though. What's the story with Jason - he only owned it a few months? 8)
Click to expand...

He said he wasn't using it much due to travelling for work.


----------



## powerplay

leopard said:


> Jason Voorhees ? ... :twisted:


No mate, the prev owner of mine was Jason Hendry.


----------



## brittan

powerplay said:


> Gearbox - yes it's nice to have it behave properly at last re deciding when it needs to change down - now I have to re-learn old habbits as I still find myself constantly swapping in and out of D/M when slowing. I also find myself pulling out of junctions thinking I'd be in first when I was in second so now I actually *need *to select first sometimes :lol:
> 
> Gearbox also seems a bit sluggish compared to my mk2 - definitely a longer pause between selecting a gear change and it actually happening. So that's on the list when it comes to getting it tuned :? If you press and hold a paddle it will jump straight to the lowest/highest gear possible - not sure if the mk2 did that but I noticed that on this one.
> 
> Wheels - first thing I think will be some spacers as I think that will help a lot visually. It's a weird one as looking at the stance compared to my mk2 it does actually seem very similar. I was hoping the wheels would grow on me but everyone who's seen it says they don't like them too :? :lol:
> 
> At the moment these style of wheel are only on the TTRS and changing them for another Audi style (I will always stick with oem, not a fan of after-market as it's not a Vauxhall) will remove one if the few stand-out features that convey "RS" in a glance.
> 
> Will see how it looks after I get some spacers on and go from there. Might look into getting it lowered very slightly, although never had that done before so need to do some research into that. Any tips would be welcome


So you still have a problem with the gearbox at low speed . . . . :lol: 
I can't say I've noticed any particular delay between selecting a gear and it happening but it's 7 years since I previous had an S-tronic car; my Mk2 RS was manual. I do sometimes get an impression that it slurrrrrs the gear change more than that previous car. 
Have you tried selecting Dynamic for the gearbox in the Drive Select?

I hadn't thought of trying spacers but I have some 10mm ones in the garage so I may try them on one side to see what difference that makes. I don't particularly like using them though.
I've been looking for alternative wheels but finding something that is OEM, 19" x 9.0J, 57.1mm centre bore and with ET between 43 & 48 doesn't look like it will be successful.

I put MSS springs on my Mk2 RS and was very pleased with them when I swapped the H&R ARBs back to OEM ones. They were heigh adjustable at the rear only and took away that harsh edge to the ride. I'd go MSS again but what chance they will develop some given the few cars in the UK and even fewer buyers?


----------



## TerryCTR

More expense but the Ohlins coilovers are highly rated on the Mk2, so possibly worth looking into to give more adjustability on ride height/quality


----------



## TFP

brittan said:


> I do sometimes get an impression that it slurrrrrs the gear change more than that previous car.


I noticed that as well.

I've driven loads of DSG cars and this one is different, maybe it's just because you can hear the exhaust note?


----------



## powerplay

Ok so here's a wierd one, I started the car tonight then went to put something in the boot. It wouldn't open. Button on boot had no effect, or the key fob button. Tried repeatedly, totally unresponsive.

I stopped the engine and tried again, it then worked.

Wtf is that all about?!

Can anyone explain?


----------



## Rev

I guess its to stop you accidentally opening it while moving Oo


----------



## Nyxx

When 3 of us went to Geneva car show this year, one of the things we could not believe is how bad wheels are at the moment.
Audi WTF are you doing? 
The New RS5 the wheels are so bad. The TT RS where are the killer rims to go with it?
But its not just Audi, BMW Merc, all brands are crap.

I would have to budget for new rims on a TT RS, RS5. RS6 has good ones so does R8 but.....

But since there totally out of my range i'm just dreaming


----------



## TFP

Nyxx said:


> When 3 of us went to Geneva car show this year, one of the things we could not believe is how bad wheels are at the moment.
> Audi WTF are you doing?
> The New RS5 the wheels are so bad. The TT RS where are the killer rims to go with it?
> But its not just Audi, BMW Merc, all brands are crap.
> 
> I would have to budget for new rims on a TT RS, RS5. RS6 has good ones so does R8 but.....
> 
> But since there totally out of my range i'm just dreaming


I guess they are struggling to design new looks.

But I agree, wasn't so keen on the TTRS alloys, looked on the new RS5 configurator and wasn't so keen on those wheels either.

Porsche seem to do well with their classic designs, maybe just changing them a little bit, sport classics for them are still going strong.


----------



## R_TTS

powerplay said:


> Ok so here's a wierd one, I started the car tonight then went to put something in the boot. It wouldn't open. Button on boot had no effect, or the key fob button. Tried repeatedly, totally unresponsive.
> 
> I stopped the engine and tried again, it then worked.
> 
> Wtf is that all about?!
> 
> Can anyone explain?


I don't think it's supposed to operate like that, I can definitely open the boot of my TTS with the engine running.


----------



## mikef4uk

powerplay said:


> Gearbox - yes it's nice to have it behave properly at last re deciding when it needs to change down - now I have to re-learn old habbits as I still find myself constantly swapping in and out of D/M when slowing. I also find myself pulling out of junctions thinking I'd be in first when I was in second so now I actually *need *to select first sometimes :lol:
> 
> Gearbox also seems a bit sluggish compared to my mk2 - definitely a longer pause between selecting a gear change and it actually happening. So that's on the list when it comes to getting it tuned :? If you press and hold a paddle it will jump straight to the lowest/highest gear possible - not sure if the mk2 did that but I noticed that on this one.


Congrats on your new car first, white is a good colour for the Mk3!

On my morning with the TTRS I liked some aspects of the STronic and disliked others (compared to my Mk2 TTS)

I liked the fact it wouldn't change down in manual mode if I pressed the accelerator to the floor and activated the kick down and also the fact it wouldn't change up if it hit the rpm limiter, both used to annoy me on my TTS

However, I didn't like the way it refused my input to change down on the slightest of corners and with moderate acceleration in 'auto' mode there was a definite 'torque reduction' on the up changes as if I had lifted off between changes, I must admit though that I didn't play with too many settings and 'got lost' navigating around the TFT display


----------



## Mark Pred

TFP said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> When 3 of us went to Geneva car show this year, one of the things we could not believe is how bad wheels are at the moment.
> Audi WTF are you doing?
> The New RS5 the wheels are so bad. The TT RS where are the killer rims to go with it?
> But its not just Audi, BMW Merc, all brands are crap.
> 
> I would have to budget for new rims on a TT RS, RS5. RS6 has good ones so does R8 but.....
> 
> But since there totally out of my range i'm just dreaming
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they are struggling to design new looks.
> 
> But I agree, wasn't so keen on the TTRS alloys, looked on the new RS5 configurator and wasn't so keen on those wheels either.
> 
> Porsche seem to do well with their classic designs, maybe just changing them a little bit, sport classics for them are still going strong.
Click to expand...

Clearly a design phase Audi are going through - first the TTRS, now the RS5 and a few others in between, all have dreadful looking alloys. Hopefully, the person designing them will go back to Nissan and the person signing them off, get an eye test... I wheely hope so


----------



## Nyxx

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## powerplay

I've composed some thoughts on the RS and to avoid this thread becoming even more cluttered have posted a new topic here http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1548457


----------



## Alex_S

Heres some photos of my TTRS Roadster running on the 19" wheels with 15mm spacers on the rear and 5mm on the front:-


----------



## R_TTS

"The all-new TT RS was unveiled in late 2016, however a limited amount of models were available in the UK. This highly anticipated model will soon be available to order later in summer 2017."

That's from audi.co.uk TTRS page. Has that been updated recently or has it said that for a while?


----------



## SpudZ

Alex_S said:


> Heres some photos of my TTRS Roadster running on the 19" wheels with 15mm spacers on the rear and 5mm on the front:-
> View attachment 1
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 4
> View attachment 3


A million times better with the 19's.


----------



## ROBH49

Just received a call from Sheffield Audi the order books will be open within the next couple of weeks get ready for the rush. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

It would be a bit gutting if in the past few days you'd bought a second hand TTRS in a spec you wouldn't choose, which will also now significantly drop in value when the order books open in a few weeks... :lol: :roll:


----------



## Nyxx

Not sure they will drop at all, as I bet you can spec one to over 65 - 70k.

My S-line spec is £47k, TTS with high spec 51-52K, so TT RS with high spec?

So 50k ish for a RS is about right for second hand. RS will always command a good price since they will never be that many of them.


----------



## kmpowell

Nyxx said:


> Not sure they will drop at all, as I bet you can spec one to over 65 - 70k.


Totally irrelevant what you can spec one up to. The order books will now be open to cars that have much more appealing specs than the rubbish AUK were given. This will drive the demand, and in turn knock the inflated prices of the 'limited' cars which will no longer be limited.

Black Wheels, Black Styling Pack, Mag Ride, Sports Exhaust, B&O, Matrix Lights, OLED lights, Carbon Inlays. As soon as cars with a selection of these options hit the market, you watch as the chincy aluminium pack and/or low specced cars hang around longer.

It's the same across the entire RS range. Black Styling, Darker Wheels, Sports exhaust, loud stereo. It's what is wanted by the majority of the buyers.


----------



## Nyxx

kmpowell said:


> Totally irrelevant what you can spec one up to.


Then you go on to spec up to the best and say lower spec will be cheaper. wow really!! :lol:

I've never read a reply that was so self contradicting.

Also it will be late this year even next year before very high spec ones build to order will be here let alone up for resale.


----------



## kmpowell

Nyxx said:


> Then you go on to spec up to the best


No I didn't, numnuts, read it again. I said the initially unavailbe desirable options will dictate the market, as they do on every other RS.

I didn't say all of those options at once, I said "a selection" of those options.

:roll:


----------



## Nyxx

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## powerplay

You can thank me, I made it happen :lol:

It was always going to be the case, sooner or later. Tbh the only thing my current spec doesn't have that I would have spec'd myself is the magride (now realised not really needed) and different colour, but has advanced key, elec seats, lane-assist that I wouldn't have. Colour can be sorted out with a wrap if I really want to, and wheels would be sorted out no matter what, unless they offer better styles, which I'd be surprised at.

As for value - well I don't intend for selling for at least 3 years, so totally irrelevant.

Plus I don't have to bend over so much to pay VED!!!


----------



## leopard

kmpowell said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure they will drop at all, as I bet you can spec one to over 65 - 70k.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally irrelevant what you can spec one up to. The order books will now be open to cars that have much more appealing specs than the rubbish AUK were given. This will drive the demand, and in turn knock the inflated prices of the 'limited' cars which will no longer be limited.
> 
> Black Wheels, Black Styling Pack, Mag Ride, Sports Exhaust, B&O, Matrix Lights, OLED lights, Carbon Inlays. As soon as cars with a selection of these options hit the market, you watch as the chincy aluminium pack and/or low specced cars hang around longer.
> 
> It's the same across the entire RS range. Black Styling, Darker Wheels, Sports exhaust, loud stereo. It's what is wanted by the majority of the buyers.
Click to expand...

Exactly !

The offerings from Audi of the RS was always an incongruous selection, the only one's with decent spec were the take if or leave it "band D" with at least half decent wheels but perhaps superfluous other extras.

The low spec offerings have been languishing on AutoTrader for ages and aren't particularly desirable.I also suspect that the value of these won't stay firm for long either once supply normalises....Ho hum.


----------



## bainsyboy

All this nonsense about rubbish specs... Mine probably has options on that I wouldn't have chosen if I had specked it myself


----------



## powerplay

Just to add I'm more than happy with the spec of the car I bought.

I don't think

B&O/sports exhaust/20" wheels/comfort&sound/dimming-folding mirrors/electric seats/lane assist/advanced key/storage pack/non smoking pack/Glacier white

is a particularly 'rubbish' spec.

Well, maybe the wheels [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TFP

powerplay said:


> Just to add I'm more than happy with the spec of the car I bought.
> 
> I don't think
> 
> B&O/sports exhaust/20" wheels/comfort&sound/dimming-folding mirrors/electric seats/lane assist/advanced key/storage pack/non smoking pack/Glacier white
> 
> is a particularly 'rubbish' spec.
> 
> Well, maybe the wheels [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Same spec as mine and I'm happy as it's almost the exact spec I was going to order. £57,900 list price.

And, as mentioned, no rip off road tax for four years.


----------



## tt3600

ROBH49 said:


> Just received a call from Sheffield Audi the order books will be open within the next couple of weeks get ready for the rush. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'll be first in line.


----------



## leopard

bainsyboy said:


> All this nonsense about rubbish specs... Mine probably has options on that I wouldn't have chosen if I had specked it myself





powerplay said:


> Just to add I'm more than happy with the spec of the car I bought.
> 
> I don't think
> 
> B&O/sports exhaust/20" wheels/comfort&sound/dimming-folding mirrors/electric seats/lane assist/advanced key/storage pack/non smoking pack/Glacier white
> 
> is a particularly 'rubbish' spec.
> 
> Well, maybe the wheels [smiley=bigcry.gif]





TFP said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to add I'm more than happy with the spec of the car I bought.
> 
> I don't think
> 
> B&O/sports exhaust/20" wheels/comfort&sound/dimming-folding mirrors/electric seats/lane assist/advanced key/storage pack/non smoking pack/Glacier white
> 
> is a particularly 'rubbish' spec.
> 
> Well, maybe the wheels [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Same spec as mine and I'm happy as it's almost the exact spec I was going to order. £57,900 list price.
> 
> And, as mentioned, no rip off road tax for four years.
Click to expand...

Well there you have it,you can please a few people some of the time


----------



## Toshiba

I have the exact spec i wanted and no ugly wheels.
Just saying.


----------



## bainsyboy

If people thought that the cars had rubbish specs, then they wouldn't have purchased the car as they would have waited for the orders books to open. 
I probably have a couple of options that I wouldn't have chosen, lane assist and cruise control, but apart from those my car has the options that I would have gone for


----------



## leopard

bainsyboy said:


> If people thought that the cars had rubbish specs, then they wouldn't have purchased the car as they would have waited for the orders books to open.


Not necessarily...

I reckon at least some bought out of panic thinking that the 200 offered was all that there was going to be believing the hype that surrounded this farce at the time.

Others carpet bagging in the hope of a quick buck regardless of spec,deluded into thinking that they had a GT4 on their hands :lol:

There is one common denominator that can't be denied though and that's the awful wheels,the higher D spec just about pulling the look off.


----------



## bainsyboy

I doubt it.... Got a spare 50, 60k? Then here at audi we have cars with s***ty specs that you can purchase.

At the time no one knew if the car was going to go into full production or not but cannot see people panicking to depart with there hard earned cash if they didn't think the cars had the specs that they wanted


----------



## leopard

That's right s***ty specs for 50-60K but lets not forget it's an RS and it's fast lol

Make no mistake the lure of the RS with hype of it's performance was enough for most to take the blind leap of faith even if it had been kitted out with deckchairs and a wind up gramophone for entertainment


----------



## bainsyboy

You on the juice or smoking something iffy?


----------



## leopard

Fat chance.
I'm high on life and I'm off to bed...Good night :wink:


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> If people thought that the cars had rubbish specs, then they wouldn't have purchased the car as they would have waited for the orders books to open.
> I probably have a couple of options that I wouldn't have chosen, lane assist and cruise control, but apart from those my car has the options that I would have gone for


Mine is perfect. Might have added OLED lights but thats it 8)


----------



## Alex_S

leopard said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure they will drop at all, as I bet you can spec one to over 65 - 70k.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally irrelevant what you can spec one up to. The order books will now be open to cars that have much more appealing specs than the rubbish AUK were given. This will drive the demand, and in turn knock the inflated prices of the 'limited' cars which will no longer be limited.
> 
> Black Wheels, Black Styling Pack, Mag Ride, Sports Exhaust, B&O, Matrix Lights, OLED lights, Carbon Inlays. As soon as cars with a selection of these options hit the market, you watch as the chincy aluminium pack and/or low specced cars hang around longer.
> 
> It's the same across the entire RS range. Black Styling, Darker Wheels, Sports exhaust, loud stereo. It's what is wanted by the majority of the buyers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly !
> 
> The offerings from Audi of the RS was always an incongruous selection, the only one's with decent spec were the take if or leave it "band D" with at least half decent wheels but perhaps superfluous other extras.
> 
> The low spec offerings have been languishing on AutoTrader for ages and aren't particularly desirable.I also suspect that the value of these won't stay firm for long either once supply normalises....Ho hum.
Click to expand...

The only thing I feel that im missing from my "band A" is B&O. Apart from that perfect. Even the 19's look good, especially since the wheel spacers fitted. (see my photos posted a couple of days ago)


----------



## powerplay

Alex_S said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> The low spec offerings have been languishing on AutoTrader for ages and aren't particularly desirable.I also suspect that the value of these won't stay firm for long either once supply normalises....Ho hum.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I feel that im missing from my "band A" is B&O. Apart from that perfect. Even the 19's look good, especially since the wheel spacers fitted. (see my photos posted a couple of days ago)
Click to expand...

I shouldn't worry too much about that, it's not all it's cracked up to be :?


----------



## Alex_S

SpudZ said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres some photos of my TTRS Roadster running on the 19" wheels with 15mm spacers on the rear and 5mm on the front:-
> View attachment 1
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 4
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> 
> A million times better with the 19's.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I know the wheels have been slated on here but I actually like them


----------



## Toshiba

Well those ones are at least easy to clean i guess.
I'd still never buy/order an RSTT even if the price was dropped to 50k with personalised options. I just can't process that price for a TT without getting a stack overflow error.


----------



## Nyxx

Toshiba said:


> I'd still never buy/order an RSTT even if the price was dropped to 50k with personalised options. I just can't process that price for a TT without getting a stack overflow error.


From launch the MK3 is an expensive car, well to me it is/was. It might start of in the 20k's but go into the audi configurator spec S-Line Quattro/S-Tronic and your up to 39k before you spec anything else.

Bang for bucks the TTS has to be the best if you have the extra cash, but spec a TTS up and you have a list price around 50K. 
TT RS I bet will come out when available around 60k easy. But imo the TT is one hell of a car. Cannot think of another car with better looks and the practicality of a TT.

When you watch youtube videos of launch starts even my humble S-Line does 0-60 in 5.1.(yes I've tried it and was like :lol: :lol: :lol: ) TTS 4.4. RS can get into 3" so bang for bucks imo the TT is not only one of the best looking cars out there is not to slow! :wink:

RS 3.9





I like this for more real life sound.....what a sound


----------



## mikef4uk

I have had a TTRS out for half a day as I recently said, I have just looked at Car Mag's quick description

''_The TTRS beats the offside trap, dribbles around the goal keeper, shoots, and hits the cross bar, so close Audi''_

From my view that sums it up unfortunately, and a TTRS will not be in my drive any time soon


----------



## ZephyR2

mikef4uk said:


> I have had a TTRS out for half a day as I recently said, I have just looked at Car Mag's quick description
> 
> ''_The TTRS beats the offside trap, dribbles around the goal keeper, shoots, and hits the cross bar, so close Audi''_
> 
> From my view that sums it up unfortunately, and a TTRS will not be in my drive any time soon


Hey, that just sounds like Pogba at Man Utd. And he was overpriced too. :lol:


----------



## TFP

mikef4uk said:


> I have had a TTRS out for half a day as I recently said, I have just looked at Car Mag's quick description
> 
> ''_The TTRS beats the offside trap, dribbles around the goal keeper, shoots, and hits the cross bar, so close Audi''_
> 
> From my view that sums it up unfortunately, and a TTRS will not be in my drive any time soon


Find some tunnels to drive through it might change your mind.


----------



## ormandj

Nyxx said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd still never buy/order an RSTT even if the price was dropped to 50k with personalised options. I just can't process that price for a TT without getting a stack overflow error.
> 
> 
> 
> From launch the MK3 is an expensive car, well to me it is/was. It might start of in the 20k's but go into the audi configurator spec S-Line Quattro/S-Tronic and your up to 39k before you spec anything else.
> 
> Bang for bucks the TTS has to be the best if you have the extra cash, but spec a TTS up and you have a list price around 50K.
> TT RS I bet will come out when available around 60k easy. But imo the TT is one hell of a car. Cannot think of another car with better looks and the practicality of a TT.
> 
> When you watch youtube videos of launch starts even my humble S-Line does 0-60 in 5.1.(yes I've tried it and was like :lol: :lol: :lol: ) TTS 4.4. RS can get into 3" so bang for bucks imo the TT is not only one of the best looking cars out there is not to slow! :wink:
> 
> RS 3.9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this for more real life sound.....what a sound
Click to expand...

TTRS runs a 3.5-3.6s 0-60 when measured properly with something like a vbox.


----------



## caney

powerplay said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> The low spec offerings have been languishing on AutoTrader for ages and aren't particularly desirable.I also suspect that the value of these won't stay firm for long either once supply normalises....Ho hum.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I feel that im missing from my "band A" is B&O. Apart from that perfect. Even the 19's look good, especially since the wheel spacers fitted. (see my photos posted a couple of days ago)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I shouldn't worry too much about that, it's not all it's cracked up to be :?
Click to expand...

Really? Its really good in my RS3 but in my S5 Cab its not that good :?


----------



## TerryCTR

I think the B&O system is well worth the adding in the TT, glad I specced it


----------



## Toshiba

ormandj said:


> TTRS runs a 3.5-3.6s 0-60 when measured properly with something like a vbox.


Yep, i've seen 2 different RS cars hit 3.6/7, TTS regularly hits 4.2 on many reviews like caranddriver (others like evo put it at 4.6 and 6.0 for the 20T), never seen or read any "real" report putting the 20T under 5.6 even going downhill!


----------



## powerplay

Now I've had my RS a few days I have a couple of questions for the existing mk3 owners 

Windscreen wash - this is really annoying, a single quick pull of the wiper stalk and my screen is blasted for several seconds. In my old TT the washer jets only operated while I pulled the stalk forward, I could pull it briefly and just squirt a tiny amount of water. Is there any option to get this functionality, either in the VC somewhere or by coding?

Gearbox. I'm finding the manual mode rather frustrating due to the slow lethargic way it changes up in manual mode. If I am 1/2-full throttle it changes up quick, ie, I click the button and it almost immediately changes. But if I'm driving normally and click the paddle, I can count a second or more before it actually changes gear.

I'm in dynamic mode, so this is disappointing, to say the least. The mk2 wasn't like this 

Is there any way of removing this delay :? 

Is this what everyone else experiences?


----------



## Nyxx

Toshiba said:


> ormandj said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS runs a 3.5-3.6s 0-60 when measured properly with something like a vbox.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, i've seen 2 different RS cars hit 3.6/7, TTS regularly hits 4.2 on many reviews like caranddriver (others like evo put it at 4.6 and 6.0 for the 20T), never seen or read any "real" report putting the 20T under 5.6 even going downhill!
Click to expand...

You never miss a chance to put the 20T down do you. :roll: 
That link he must have been going down hill. Yer right. :roll:



Toshiba said:


> A very hot woman said the TT was feminine and driven by men with small cocks or gay. I'm 100% not gay (I don't judge others) and I said she could get in and give me a BJ if she wanted to find out about the other... I got gropped, but didn't get the BJ (even tho that would make a better story).
> 
> I told her the TDI drivers are flash and tight, but she might be right about those driving the 20T.
> 
> That's a true story and my best experience with the car.


Your a funny guy :roll: , but you have been like it for years so nothing changes

RS running 3.6/7, very nice it sounds so good.


----------



## TFP

powerplay said:


> Now I've had my RS a few days I have a couple of questions for the existing mk3 owners
> 
> Windscreen wash - this is really annoying, a single quick pull of the wiper stalk and my screen is blasted for several seconds. In my old TT the washer jets only operated while I pulled the stalk forward, I could pull it briefly and just squirt a tiny amount of water. Is there any option to get this functionality, either in the VC somewhere or by coding?
> 
> Gearbox. I'm finding the manual mode rather frustrating due to the slow lethargic way it changes up in manual mode. If I am 1/2-full throttle it changes up quick, ie, I click the button and it almost immediately changes. But if I'm driving normally and click the paddle, I can count a second or more before it actually changes gear.
> 
> I'm in dynamic mode, so this is disappointing, to say the least. The mk2 wasn't like this
> 
> Is there any way of removing this delay :?
> 
> Is this what everyone else experiences?


Yes, my gearbox is the same, not what I expected.

Maybe an update will come along that improves it.


----------



## brittan

powerplay said:


> Windscreen wash - this is really annoying, a single quick pull of the wiper stalk and my screen is blasted for several seconds. In my old TT the washer jets only operated while I pulled the stalk forward, I could pull it briefly and just squirt a tiny amount of water. Is there any option to get this functionality, either in the VC somewhere or by coding?


That's a question for ManuTT. Maybe there is an adaption in the central electrics controller?



powerplay said:


> Gearbox. I'm finding the manual mode rather frustrating due to the slow lethargic way it changes up in manual mode. If I am 1/2-full throttle it changes up quick, ie, I click the button and it almost immediately changes. But if I'm driving normally and click the paddle, I can count a second or more before it actually changes gear.
> 
> I'm in dynamic mode, so this is disappointing, to say the least. The mk2 wasn't like this
> 
> Is there any way of removing this delay :?
> 
> Is this what everyone else experiences?


Yes; if you drive it like Miss Daisy in 'M' it changes up sloooowly. Drive it like Max Verstappen with more throttle and/or revs and it changes as you expect. There's no access to the gearbox controller with VCDS; perhaps in time someone like MRC will be able to make the necessary changes.


----------



## Toshiba

Nyxx said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ormandj said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS runs a 3.5-3.6s 0-60 when measured properly with something like a vbox.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, i've seen 2 different RS cars hit 3.6/7, TTS regularly hits 4.2 on many reviews like caranddriver (others like evo put it at 4.6 and 6.0 for the 20T), never seen or read any "real" report putting the 20T under 5.6 even going downhill!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never miss a chance to put the 20T down do you. :roll:
> That link he must have been going down hill. Yer right. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very hot woman said the TT was feminine and driven by men with small cocks or gay. I'm 100% not gay (I don't judge others) and I said she could get in and give me a BJ if she wanted to find out about the other... I got gropped, but didn't get the BJ (even tho that would make a better story).
> 
> I told her the TDI drivers are flash and tight, but she might be right about those driving the 20T.
> 
> That's a true story and my best experience with the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a funny guy :roll: , but you have been like it for years so nothing changes
> 
> RS running 3.6/7, very nice it sounds so good.
Click to expand...

Go check evo then (if i post it you wont believe it) 6.0 seconds dead. it's not like they dont know how to drive cars :roll: 
It's not that i dont like it, its just a little limp/soft form over function some may say.

"As for the 2.0-litre 227bhp TFSI petrol TT, performance and response is equally as linear, but character is reduced even further. The engine feels and sounds flat, delivering its 6-second 0-62mph time with relatively little drama."



mikef4uk said:


> I have had a TTRS out for half a day as I recently said, I have just looked at Car Mag's quick description
> 
> ''_The TTRS beats the offside trap, dribbles around the goal keeper, shoots, and hits the cross bar, so close Audi''_
> 
> From my view that sums it up unfortunately, and a TTRS will not be in my drive any time soon


Mike, This is a good watch, and pretty much where i was at. Did you not get an invite to the VIP track days?
I did one in May with a bunch of cars. RS7 Plus [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## Nyxx

The 2L front wheel drive is 6.0, 0-*62*mph This is what time Audi State.

But if you had taken the time to look I was talking about 2L Quattro S-Tronic on a launch. 
Audi state 5.3 0-*62* mph
Hence the 5.1, I showed *0-60*mph

The TTS with only Quattro = 0-*62* in 4.9 with S-Tronic on a launch 4.6, like the times above *0-60* and the figures are about right.

Anyway you will never change.


----------



## Toshiba

I could show my R8 doing the 60 run in under 2 on youtube, It doesn't mean anything.. and i didn't see anything shown..
You said "sline" unless i missed something?

Regardless; it matters not. If you are ok with it - so be it, i can't say i have a view either way of the Q model, i don't get the point of FWD only in the TT.


----------



## Nyxx

You misquoted me didn't you


Toshiba said:


> You said "sline" unless i missed something?


I said 


Nyxx said:


> even *my* humble S-Line does 0-60 in 5.1.


Look at my sig?

Well the point of the FWD is that it makes it affordable when Quattro S-Tronic is out of reach. 
Also why they do a 1.8.
Not everyone has your spending power or should take less pleasure out of the FWD version.


----------



## Toshiba

Those models i would wager exist for a single reasons - reach.

Without the TDI the number of units sold would be seriously reduced historically speaking. Arguably going forward TDI is dead and that power plant should/could be replaced with e-TRON - I'm sure thats another debate for another thread another time.
1.8T again, it's volumes and taxes. The TT is a volume car and Audi are attempting to milk every $ or £ they can from it with options for all..

I dont wish to debate this further, yes, you said "sline", which arguable could be many versions and makes more sense now with context..


----------



## Nyxx

Please don't twist quotes  
I said 


Nyxx said:


> even *my* humble S-Line does 0-60 in 5.1.


 "my" as in mine.

Anyway... It properly was easy to miss! even if it was important in the context of the 0-60 times.

Time for a beer. Lets move on.


Toshiba said:


> Those models i would wager exist for a single reasons - reach.
> 
> Without the TDI the number of units sold would be seriously reduced historically speaking. Arguably going forward TDI is dead and that power plant should/could be replaced with e-TRON - I'm sure thats another debate for another thread another time.
> 1.8T again, it's volumes and taxes. The TT is a volume car and Audi are attempting to milk every $ or £ they can from it with options for all..


Agree.

I think the MK4 will be hybrid and lead the change like the VC etc of the MK3


----------



## brittan

powerplay said:


> Windscreen wash - this is really annoying, a single quick pull of the wiper stalk and my screen is blasted for several seconds. In my old TT the washer jets only operated while I pulled the stalk forward, I could pull it briefly and just squirt a tiny amount of water. Is there any option to get this functionality, either in the VC somewhere or by coding?


I've had a look in the central electrics unit and found a couple of adaptions that look hopeful but I can't change the set values. 
I've posed the question to ManuTT in his *VCDS coding and electrics* thread.


----------



## powerplay

brittan said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windscreen wash - this is really annoying, a single quick pull of the wiper stalk and my screen is blasted for several seconds. In my old TT the washer jets only operated while I pulled the stalk forward, I could pull it briefly and just squirt a tiny amount of water. Is there any option to get this functionality, either in the VC somewhere or by coding?
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a look in the central electrics unit and found a couple of adaptions that look hopeful but I can't change the set values.
> I've posed the question to ManuTT in his *VCDS coding and electrics* thread.
Click to expand...

Good call. Just waiting on my Rosstech OBD kit to arrive then I'm good to start breaking stuff :lol:


----------



## TTRS Taff

Does anyone know if this car is going to be available for order this Summer? I have just looked on website and it's now stating this.. I've been holding out for as long as I can, and have been tempted to look for something else if this was only going to be a "factory how we spec it" model. I saw an earlier post that Audi Sheffield said books will open in 2 weeks..

I know some of you guys have good connections with the dealers. I really want to change my TTRS for the new model, i love the car I have now, but just coming up for 6 years old this October , I want to change it, even though I hav only done 30,000 in it.


----------



## tt3600

Well if the order books do open in two weeks do let us know as i'm in the same position want the new RS asap.

Shame that manual mode sounds so crap now as l use 50/50 versus auto mode.


----------



## tt3600

I note Audi have updated their website,

The all-new TT RS was unveiled in late 2016, however a limited amount of models were available in the UK. *This highly anticipated model will soon be available to order later in summer 2017.
*


----------



## tt3600

Ceramic brakes option costs £4,695

Bargain!


----------



## tt3600

BMW owner moves to the dark side.


----------



## TerryCTR

Looks good in Nardo and strangely the 20's are growing on me


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

TerryCTR said:


> Looks good in Nardo and strangely the 20's are growing on me


I probably wouldn't say no!! :lol:


----------



## ormandj

TerryCTR said:


> Looks good in Nardo and strangely the 20's are growing on me


Funny you say that, I was shopping wheels for my incoming TT RS and have now decided to stick with the stock black optic 20" wheels. We will see how they are in person, but they've grown on me too. I have a feeling the first thing to go will be the tires, I think they are going to come with Pirelli P Zeros over here, and I want Michelin PS4S. Wonder if I can work out something with the dealership or find someone to buy the stock tires, I really don't like P Zeros.

Neat video, I remember his earlier one with the other fellow who had one. You could tell he was going to pick one up by his reactions!


----------



## TerryCTR

I never chose the black edition on the TTS because the 19s looked terrible in the photos but twice I have saw them in the flesh and actually they looked decent.

I'd take the P Zero's and run as it's better than the hankooks some came with. I tried my dealer and even Audi U.K. to try and ensure I didn't get them but I was told firmly it was pot luck so I'm not sure you will get far but worth a go.

I've came from MPSS on the beemers and I'll be looking to get them on as replacements once the bridgestones are cooked although on here many members rate the eagle f1's and say they work well with the TT


----------



## ormandj

TerryCTR said:


> I never chose the black edition on the TTS because the 19s looked terrible in the photos but twice I have saw them in the flesh and actually they looked decent.
> 
> I'd take the P Zero's and run as it's better than the hankooks some came with. I tried my dealer and even Audi U.K. to try and ensure I didn't get them but I was told firmly it was pot luck so I'm not sure you will get far but worth a go.
> 
> I've came from MPSS on the beemers and I'll be looking to get them on as replacements once the bridgestones are cooked although on here many members rate the eagle f1's and say they work well with the TT


Check out the PS4S, they are every bit as good in dry conditions and even better in wet than the MPSS. I've had a lot of tires and never liked any more than the MPSS for a daily driver until the PS4S were released. Got a chance to drive them on a friend's car who had previously had MPSS and it felt about the same dry, but on a rainy day it was significantly better.

There's better track tires (with associated short mileage lifetimes) but I don't think there's anything else out there that beats them in varied conditions on the road that will last for more than a few thousand miles.


----------



## TerryCTR

I've read good things about the PS4S and that the MPSS will eventually be replaced with a newer version

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Article/Wh ... -Sport.htm

They can be quite pricey though so if I happen to be replacing 4 in the one go I will be tempted to look at the F1's, it's a pity you can't try before you buy


----------



## dredsTT

According to the Michelin website, if you have either a Mk3 TTS or TTRS with 20 inch wheels, you have only one choice, the MPSS. Currently Michelin aren't making the MPS4 or MPS4S in the 255/30 R20 sizes for the TT.


----------



## ormandj

dredsTT said:


> According to the Michelin website, if you have either a Mk3 TTS or TTRS with 20 inch wheels, you have only one choice, the MPSS. Currently Michelin aren't making the MPS4 or MPS4S in the 255/30 R20 sizes for the TT.


Well that's a bummer! Oh well, the super sports are good tyres and I'm sure they'll release the new ones in this size one of these days. Appreciate the info even if it's sad news.


----------



## TTRS Taff

ROBH49 said:


> Just received a call from Sheffield Audi the order books will be open within the next couple of weeks get ready for the rush. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I phoned Sheffield dealer today and they said they have no idea when it's coming in, and don't know where that info has come from about next 2 weeks. So whoever phoned you must have been telling porkies


----------



## TTRS Taff

Just out of interest, what are your thoughts on this car in link below? I'm fed up of waiting for the TTRS now, and although this isn't as fast as even my existing TTRS, it does look pretty, although lack of paint options and interior choice is putting me off.

http://rules.config.jaguar.com/jdx/en_g ... [email protected]@@@


----------



## leopard

TTRS Taff said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received a call from Sheffield Audi the order books will be open within the next couple of weeks get ready for the rush. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I phoned Sheffield dealer today and they said they have no idea when it's coming in, and don't know where that info has come from about next 2 weeks. So whoever phoned you must have been telling porkies
Click to expand...

Piss ups and breweries spring to mind here


----------



## powerplay

TTRS Taff said:


> Just out of interest, what are your thoughts on this car in link below? I'm fed up of waiting for the TTRS now, and although this isn't as fast as even my existing TTRS, it does look pretty, although lack of paint options and interior choice is putting me off.
> 
> http://rules.config.jaguar.com/jdx/en_g ... [email protected]@@@


I looked at the F-type as a possible alternative a while ago when I started getting itchy feet.

The looks are gorgeous and sound is amazing, but ultimately I decided it's actually not an alternative at all. You either want what the Jag offers or what the TTRS offers, but they don't have a middle ground - at least for me.

Price of the Jag aside (and that's the biggest issue lol) it is far more expensive to run and service, far less practical (interior space, boot size/opening/capacity), a much bigger car physically (not keen on it once I'd seen it in the flesh), rwd and tech not up to the TT, plus not as quick.

I tried one but decided not to pursue it as a viable compromise.

Now I've done the deed and got a 40th Anniversary TTRS (crappy spec aside :lol: ) I'm glad I held off as despite the niggles I have, it's a great bit of kit.


----------



## TTRS Taff

Think that's me out for the Jag too from what you have said.. I don't really want a bigger car.


----------



## ROBH49

TTRS Taff said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received a call from Sheffield Audi the order books will be open within the next couple of weeks get ready for the rush. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I phoned Sheffield dealer today and they said they have no idea when it's coming in, and don't know where that info has come from about next 2 weeks. So whoever phoned you must have been telling porkies
Click to expand...

Don`t shoot the messenger dude I was only passing on the information that was told to me over the phone. Yes it was one of their salesman so you could take this with a pinch of salt, at the time he was trying to get me to buy their Aru Blue coupe Demo car. I have also spoken to several local to me dealers that have said the car is now imminent, take this how you like just passing on the info.


----------



## brittan

Funny you (both) should say that. I tried an F-type too, and I too found it rather on the large side with very poor rear visibility. The 8 speed gearbox wasn't attractive either as it didn't seem to be able to make up its mind what gear to be in - it was forever swapping cogs. 
I had the car for a 4 day test drive - but took it back after just 24 hours.


----------



## TFP

powerplay said:


> [
> The looks are gorgeous and sound is amazing, but ultimately I decided it's actually not an alternative at all.


+1

A lovely car, but more like an Aston than a TT

I found out a new thing yesterday.

I parked up in the local multi storey, right at the back, nicely out the way.

When I returned and started the car, two car alarms went off.

Neat little trick, made me laugh.


----------



## TTRS Taff

ROBH49 said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received a call from Sheffield Audi the order books will be open within the next couple of weeks get ready for the rush. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I phoned Sheffield dealer today and they said they have no idea when it's coming in, and don't know where that info has come from about next 2 weeks. So whoever phoned you must have been telling porkies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don`t shoot the messenger dude I was only passing on the information that was told to me over the phone. Yes it was one of their salesman so you could take this with a pinch of salt, at the time he was trying to get me to buy their Aru Blue coupe Demo car. I have also spoken to several local to me dealers that have said the car is now imminent, take this how you like just passing on the info.
Click to expand...

I wasn't having a go at you in case it came across as that.. I'm Just desperate to get one.. you were told that so I just thpught I'd phone and see if there was a glimmer of hope.


----------



## powerplay

Anyone here with a mk3 TTRS replaced the standard air filter?

Looking at either Pipercross or K&N panel filter, and recommendations, and is the mk3 airbox same filter size as the mk2?

Cheers


----------



## ormandj

powerplay said:


> Anyone here with a mk3 TTRS replaced the standard air filter?
> 
> Looking at either Pipercross or K&N panel filter, and recommendations, and is the mk3 airbox same filter size as the mk2?
> 
> Cheers


Just out of curiosity, why would you want to? I've yet to see any of these give appreciable positive gains. Twenty years ago, you could see improvements on NA engines with some tuning, but especially on turbocharged vehicles it doesn't seem to give you anything until you start remapping and need more filter surface area and a different intake system. The stock filters tend to be quite sufficient nowadays.


----------



## powerplay

ormandj said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here with a mk3 TTRS replaced the standard air filter?
> 
> Looking at either Pipercross or K&N panel filter, and recommendations, and is the mk3 airbox same filter size as the mk2?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why would you want to? I've yet to see any of these give appreciable positive gains. Twenty years ago, you could see improvements on NA engines with some tuning, but especially on turbocharged vehicles it doesn't seem to give you anything until you start remapping and need more filter surface area and a different intake system. The stock filters tend to be quite sufficient nowadays.
Click to expand...

Yes indeed. Main reasons are 1 - I will be having a map done later this year once MRC confirms they have one ready (work in progress currently), 2 - I had one in my last TT and it did show a positive difference on the dyno, 3 - paper filters tend to get clogged quickly and degrade over time, so replacing with one I can just clean from time to time makes sense and 4 - I like to fiddle.


----------



## Foxtrot_Oscar

Audi UK now saying late summer order books for the UK TTRS.


----------



## Alex_S

powerplay said:


> Anyone here with a mk3 TTRS replaced the standard air filter?
> 
> Looking at either Pipercross or K&N panel filter, and recommendations, and is the mk3 airbox same filter size as the mk2?
> 
> Cheers


Yes ive just fitted a K&N Panel filter


----------



## powerplay

Alex_S said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here with a mk3 TTRS replaced the standard air filter?
> 
> Looking at either Pipercross or K&N panel filter, and recommendations, and is the mk3 airbox same filter size as the mk2?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ive just fitted a K&N Panel filter
Click to expand...

Awesome. I could only find ones to fit mk3 TT/TTS not the RS specifically, but I've assumed the airbox is the same so have ordered one anyway.

Gone for a Pipercross as it was only £30 from ebay :lol:


----------



## datamonkey

powerplay said:


> Gone for a Pipercross as it was only £30 from ebay :lol:


Hah love that you added the "20" ugly gash wheels" to your sig, lol!

They've not grown on you then since you became an owner of them?


----------



## powerplay

datamonkey said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gone for a Pipercross as it was only £30 from ebay :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hah love that you added the "20" ugly gash wheels" to your sig, lol!
> 
> They've not grown on you then since you became an owner of them?
Click to expand...

Not a chance they're horrid!

Liked the old 5 arm rotors, they were easy and a joy to clean. These are a pain, hard square fiddly edges and a deep trench behind the spokes that collects water. Won't be sorry to see them go :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

powerplay said:


> Liked the old 5 arm rotors, they were easy and a joy to clean. These are a pain, hard square fiddly edges and a deep trench behind the spokes that collects water. Won't be sorry to see them go :lol:


You'll be needing some of this then... http://amzn.to/2saKgjt

... it's epic stuff, makes cleaning the wheels a doddle. Spray on, jet wash off, job done. No acids, no scrubbing, no need to get your hands dirty.


----------



## powerplay

kmpowell said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liked the old 5 arm rotors, they were easy and a joy to clean. These are a pain, hard square fiddly edges and a deep trench behind the spokes that collects water. Won't be sorry to see them go :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be needing some of this then... http://amzn.to/2saKgjt
> 
> ... it's epic stuff, makes cleaning the wheels a doddle. Spray on, jet wash off, job done. No acids, no scrubbing, no need to get your hands dirty.
Click to expand...

£15 seems a bit pricey for a litre?!

I generally use Wonderwheels https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wonder-Wheels-Hot-Cleaner-500ml/dp/B004SND34U/ which you can get much cheaper than Amazon either £4 at Morrisons or even cheaper at Wilco.

I think it's all the same iron-x based stuff that turns purple as it dissolves dirt.


----------



## datamonkey

powerplay said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gone for a Pipercross as it was only £30 from ebay :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hah love that you added the "20" ugly gash wheels" to your sig, lol!
> 
> They've not grown on you then since you became an owner of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance they're horrid!
> 
> Liked the old 5 arm rotors, they were easy and a joy to clean. These are a pain, hard square fiddly edges and a deep trench behind the spokes that collects water. Won't be sorry to see them go :lol:
Click to expand...

Doubt you'll be able to sell them on so are you going to roll them off the cliff into the sunset down at Beachy Head?! :lol:

I'm still a fan of the old 5 arms...


----------



## ROBH49

So got sick of waiting for Audi to get their finger out and open the order books. I have just placed a deposit on a start up variant D car from Norwich Audi in Daytona Grey which I will be picking up next Saturday.

The spec on this car is just amazing the only thing missing that I would have spec'd given the chance is Mag ride, I just can`t tell you just how excited I am. This is going to be one hell of a long week, I will post up some pic`s when she is home and on my drive.


----------



## Mark Pred

Alex_S said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here with a mk3 TTRS replaced the standard air filter?
> 
> Looking at either Pipercross or K&N panel filter, and recommendations, and is the mk3 airbox same filter size as the mk2?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ive just fitted a K&N Panel filter
Click to expand...

Does fitting an aftermarket panel filter make a jot of difference? I used to do that with every car I owned, but thinking back, I can't fathom why I bothered. Just asking...


----------



## kmpowell

ROBH49 said:


> So got sick of waiting for Audi to get their finger out and open the order books. I have just placed a deposit on a start up variant D car from Norwich Audi in Daytona Grey which I will be picking up next Saturday.
> 
> The spec on this car is just amazing the only thing missing that I would have spec'd given the chance is Mag ride, I just can`t tell you just how excited I am. This is going to be one hell of a long week, I will post up some pic`s when she is home and on my drive.


Congratulations, the car looks great. The very first TTRS I've seen on the market that I'd actually put my own money into if I were in the market for one.










As you say, a great spec with nearly all what I class as essentials; black styling pack, upgraded hifi, upgraded black wheels, sports exhaust, and some other nice toys/options like carbon inlays, phone box, matrix headlights and more! Shame there's no mag ride, but I guess the rest of the 'extra' spec makes up for it.

All in all the best used example I've seen, by far! Enjoy. 8)


----------



## TFP

ROBH49 said:


> So got sick of waiting for Audi to get their finger out and open the order books. I have just placed a deposit on a start up variant D car from Norwich Audi in Daytona Grey which I will be picking up next Saturday.


Great spec car.

I also would have chosen mag ride given the choice but I'm happy enough with out it now I've had the car a while.

The noise the car makes is truly spine tingling.

Everyone I've taken out in the car loves it.


----------



## TerryCTR

The darker wheels are certainly an improvement 8)


----------



## L1ARR

Guys I am keen to understand what private second hand prices are like. I have been offered a high spec car with 5k on the clock but i believe it's overpriced at £56k. Has anyone traded in their TTRS or recently sold privately.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## powerplay

L1ARR said:


> Guys I am keen to understand what private second hand prices are like. I have been offered a high spec car with 5k on the clock but i believe it's overpriced at £56k. Has anyone traded in their TTRS or recently sold privately.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


Yes you are paying over the odds but if it is a spec D car it would likely have an original RRP of mid-60k in which case I have seen worse deals!

You don't say if it is private or dealer sale so have no context to judge the price in really, but assume dealer. If private they are chancing it I reccon :lol:

You can choose to either pay it, try to negotiate a better price or wait until possibly Q4 this year or Q1 2018, for the new UK deliveries to start and the second hand prices to fall a fair bit.


----------



## TFP

powerplay said:


> Yes you are paying over the odds but if it is a spec D car it would likely have an original RRP of mid-60k in which case I have seen worse deals!
> 
> You can choose to either pay it, try to negotiate a better price or wait until possibly Q4 this year or Q1 2018, for the new UK deliveries to start and the second hand prices to fall a fair bit.


+1

If it is one of the high spec ones it's a pretty rare car at the moment, and as powerplay says, if it was 60k or above new then quite a nice saving for just a few thousand miles.

I think a few buyers are waiting as they want mag ride.


----------



## Real Thing

L1ARR said:


> Guys I am keen to understand what private second hand prices are like. I have been offered a high spec car with 5k on the clock but i believe it's overpriced at £56k. Has anyone traded in their TTRS or recently sold privately.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


Traded mine at Just over £51K in February Trade Bids were between £48K and what I got Car was under 1000 Miles Daytona with 20" Alloys, Ally Pack,Comfort Pack, Sports Exhaust, B&O Privacy Glass and a few other bits.
Gravelwood had it advertised for about £57K for about 6 Weeks before Reducing it to I think £55K and it sold about 2 Weeks later:


----------



## powerplay

Real Thing said:


> Traded mine at Just over £51K in February Trade Bids were between £48K and what I got Car was under 1000 Miles Daytona with 20" Alloys, Ally Pack,Comfort Pack, Sports Exhaust, B&O Privacy Glass and a few other bits.
> Gravelwood had it advertised for about £57K for about 6 Weeks before Reducing it to I think £55K and it sold about 2 Weeks later


You may have said already in which case I missed it, but what did you trade it in against and why so soon?


----------



## Real Thing

powerplay said:


> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Traded mine at Just over £51K in February Trade Bids were between £48K and what I got Car was under 1000 Miles Daytona with 20" Alloys, Ally Pack,Comfort Pack, Sports Exhaust, B&O Privacy Glass and a few other bits.
> Gravelwood had it advertised for about £57K for about 6 Weeks before Reducing it to I think £55K and it sold about 2 Weeks later
> 
> 
> 
> You may have said already in which case I missed it, but what did you trade it in against and why so soon?
Click to expand...

Sold it as Straight Purchase not really replaced it yet although will be selling the Golf and/or RS3 soon and may be going to a 0ne Car garage again might order another TTRS when the books open or Go back to a GTR.


----------



## TFP

Real Thing said:


> Sold it as Straight Purchase not really replaced it yet although will be selling the Golf and/or RS3 soon and may be going to a 0ne Car garage again might order another TTRS when the books open or Go back to a GTR.


A GTR is one that I've yet to own, or even be a passenger in.

What's your opinion of them comparing with the TTRS?


----------



## powerplay

Decided to take a peek under the engine cover today.

Put it back on quickly :lol:

Feeling a Phantom of the Opera moment [smiley=vulcan.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## brittan

powerplay said:


> Put it back on quickly :lol:


I did the same after identifying some of the bits.

Snake's wedding compared to the Mk2.


----------



## caney

powerplay said:


> Decided to take a peek under the engine cover today.
> 
> Put it back on quickly :lol:
> 
> Feeling a Phantom of the Opera moment [smiley=vulcan.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]


thats completely different to the previous generation!


----------



## Real Thing

TFP said:


> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sold it as Straight Purchase not really replaced it yet although will be selling the Golf and/or RS3 soon and may be going to a 0ne Car garage again might order another TTRS when the books open or Go back to a GTR.
> 
> 
> 
> A GTR is one that I've yet to own, or even be a passenger in.
> 
> What's your opinion of them comparing with the TTRS?
Click to expand...

I don't need or keen on large Cars so although the GTR is one of those Cars every Petrolhead must try/own in there life-time I find the TTRS so much easier to live with as a Daily Driver imo I reckon that for UK Roads the Audi will get you From A to B as quick as the GTR in more Comfort and with out the Clunks and Rattles that you have to get use to in the Nissan (although I have heard the 17 Model in more refined)


----------



## btaro

The configurator is live on Audi USA!!! Strange that not even Audi Germany has it now!


----------



## powerplay

So it is - and not actually that configurable, most things are limited to packs.

Although 6k dollars, about 4.6k pounds for

Carbon fiber engine cover/Front ceramic brakes/OLED taillights/174 mph top speed limiter

That would probably cost twice that in the UK - it's much better value over there


----------



## ormandj

powerplay said:


> So it is - and not actually that configurable, most things are limited to packs.
> 
> Although 6k dollars, about 4.6k pounds for
> 
> Carbon fiber engine cover/Front ceramic brakes/OLED taillights/174 mph top speed limiter
> 
> That would probably cost twice that in the UK - it's much better value over there


The problem is that package removes the magnetic ride in favor of the fixed suspension. I didn't go that route due to that. It also adds direct tpms which is another nice feature, but not nice enough to drop mag ride on a daily driver.


----------



## powerplay

So their base spec included magnetic ride, while for us it's an expensive option - I'm sure they make it up by picking numbers from a hat :lol:


----------



## TFP

powerplay said:


> So their base spec included magnetic ride, while for us it's an expensive option - I'm sure they make it up by picking numbers from a hat :lol:


I was pee'd off when I saw they didn't include it for the UK and I cancelled my build deposit due to the total cost of my spec.

I can't be the only one who cancelled when we saw our specs costing near 60k.

Maybe one of the reasons they closed the order books, they took a chance people would pay it and they didn't?

Or maybe the awful exhaust noise on start up?

I love the car, don't get me wrong, but I'll love it more when the noise is fixed.


----------



## The Pretender

The Pretender said:


>


Another angle.


----------



## Toshiba

Damn, I'm impressed!
Someone found some wheels that are actually uglier than the standard ones!!!


----------



## ormandj

For once we agree on something, that car is probably crying tears of blood with wheels and drop like that. To each their own, but I sure don't find that attractive.


----------



## powerplay

It's like Audi have set the bar and are like betcha can't, and he's gone, hold my beer...


----------



## MQB_8S

> The Audi TT RS Coupé is now open for ordering with prices starting from £52,100 on the road (OTR).
> 
> TT RS Coupé
> Now open for ordering in SLi
> Friday 30 June - Audi.co.uk and the online configurator will be updated. Digital price lists will be available to download on Audi Hub at the same time
> Monday 3 July - Audi Finance typical examples will be live in Connect OnLine
> Late July/August - initial stock will be arriving with Audi Sport Centres as per your selections agreed with area sales managers
> 
> Open for ordering on TT RS Roadster is yet to be confirmed.


----------



## Real Thing

MQB_8S said:


> The Audi TT RS Coupé is now open for ordering with prices starting from £52,100 on the road (OTR).
> 
> TT RS Coupé
> Now open for ordering in SLi
> Friday 30 June - Audi.co.uk and the online configurator will be updated. Digital price lists will be available to download on Audi Hub at the same time
> Monday 3 July - Audi Finance typical examples will be live in Connect OnLine
> Late July/August - initial stock will be arriving with Audi Sport Centres as per your selections agreed with area sales managers
> 
> Open for ordering on TT RS Roadster is yet to be confirmed.
Click to expand...

Price List is On Autoebid Discounts being offered 2.7% Cash 8% On Finance Packs seem to have changed from Launch Cars and Ceramics now available @ £4695.00


----------



## tt3600

MQB_8S said:


> The Audi TT RS Coupé is now open for ordering with prices starting from £52,100 on the road (OTR).
> 
> TT RS Coupé
> Now open for ordering in SLi
> Friday 30 June - Audi.co.uk and the online configurator will be updated. Digital price lists will be available to download on Audi Hub at the same time
> Monday 3 July - Audi Finance typical examples will be live in Connect OnLine
> Late July/August - initial stock will be arriving with Audi Sport Centres as per your selections agreed with area sales managers
> 
> Open for ordering on TT RS Roadster is yet to be confirmed.
Click to expand...

Guessing you work for Audi then?


----------



## tomcat

Got a call this morning

order books now open, 6 month lead time


----------



## powerplay

6 months? 

If you get in there quick you might see it in time for Xmas :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

I have access to the UK internal ordering system and it's now showing for dealers to configure/spec.

Here's screenshots of what a UK buyer can order/configure:










































p.s. Ignore the section numbering, there's nothing missing, it's an internal numbering that means certain number groups aren't applicable to the TT>

Hope this helps anybody wanting to spec. If you want any info on what's contained in packs/options, and or what things look like, let me know and I'll screenshot for you.



EDIT to ad:

- No sign of the Dynamic pack or DPP.
- 19" wheels now available in black
- If you choose Vegas yellow you have to have the Murillo brown interior...










Vegas with black styling and black 19's looks ok if you can't stomach the 20's. I still thing the 19's look a bit weedy...


----------



## tt3600

What's 'Design Pack Nardo Grey' that's new?


----------



## kmpowell

tt3600 said:


> What's 'Design Pack Nardo Grey' that's new?


the 'further information' pop-up window for that option shows the following brown colour interior picture with no text description:









p.s. The new RS3 and RS3 saloon are also now on the system to configure.


----------



## powerplay

Looks like there's been a few sneaky price increases too - eg the 20" wheels are +£100 I think from previous price lists :lol:


----------



## tt3600

Mag ride is a £5 cheaper if it helps


----------



## tt3600

kmpowell said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's 'Design Pack Nardo Grey' that's new?
> 
> 
> 
> the 'further information' pop-up window for that option shows the following brown colour interior picture with no text description:
> 
> 
> p.s. The new RS3 and RS3 saloon are also now on the system to configure.
Click to expand...

Thank you for your help!

Do you know if l can choose red leather on say Daytona Grey?


----------



## kmpowell

tt3600 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's 'Design Pack Nardo Grey' that's new?
> 
> 
> 
> the 'further information' pop-up window for that option shows the following brown colour interior picture with no text description:
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> p.s. The new RS3 and RS3 saloon are also now on the system to configure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your help!
> 
> Do you know if l can choose red leather on say Daytona Grey?
Click to expand...

There isn't a red leather option. The Black-Red leather is black with red honeycomb stitching, but yes you can spec that with Daytona.


----------



## MQB_8S

powerplay said:


> 6 months?
> 
> If you get in there quick you might see it in time for Xmas :lol:


This will improve and still better than a new Q5. Complaints on those are substantial.


----------



## tt3600

@kmpowell - thanks


----------



## tt3600

MY HARDCORE GPS ACCELERATION TEST!!! 2017 AUDI TT RS | LAUCH CONTROL - TOP SPEED!!!! | 0 - 280 km/h






Edit: Not my car just the title of the video


----------



## Nyxx

tt3600 said:


> MY HARDCORE GPS ACCELERATION TEST!!! 2017 AUDI TT RS | LAUCH CONTROL - TOP SPEED!!!! | 0 - 280 km/h


   
3.3 0-60 OMG
I have to say I think you're RS looks stunning, even the wheels that am not a fan of, go with the grey and black gloss very well.
Stunning video, stunning looking car.
Thank you for sharing. 

You need to update your Avatar :wink:


----------



## kmpowell

tt3600 said:


> @kmpowell - thanks


No problem, if anybody else wants any info, let me know.

Out of curiosity I just specced up a new RS3 saloon in exactly the same spec as a TTRS, the price difference is staggering for what is essentially the same car but a different shape...


----------



## Toshiba

48k with the 12% normal Audi discount is where the TT should be.
I'd be going RS3.


----------



## Rapture

You certainly have had a long wait to order on that side of the pond, but at least you will be able to order the individual options that you want on the car.

Congrat's


----------



## tt3600

_The full DRIVE & SOUND review with a simply ridiculous sounding 2017 Audi TT RS and the HG-Motorsport EGO-X exhaust (EWG-version). The stock sports exhaust is already amazing but this one puts another level on top of it. Especially in the mid-rpms and at town speeds the valve is open more often letting you enjoy the 5-cylinder sound even more. Interesting comparison, we had the possibility to drive next to a stock Lamborghini Huracan and the exhaust sound as well as the Pops & Bangs of this EGO-X TT RS were on pair...pretty amazing what Audi has created with this 5-cylinder and what HG-Motorsport has put on top! Enjoy your weekend! Cheers._


----------



## psglas

I think I'm going to order one up. You even get a complimentary t-shirt.

https://www.hg-motorsport.de/shop/produ ... RS-8S.html


----------



## btaro

The configurator is live now @ Audi Germany for the TT RS Coupe (no roadster now)!!! Also for the RS3!!!


----------



## datamonkey

Timings for the RS3 if anyone's interested. Courtesy of sherry...


----------



## tt3600

Toshiba said:


> 48k with the 12% normal Audi discount is where the TT should be.
> I'd be going RS3.


I got quoted 9% as best back in Feb no finance. Does your 12% include a finance discount?


----------



## kmpowell

tt3600 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 48k with the 12% normal Audi discount is where the TT should be.
> I'd be going RS3.
> 
> 
> 
> I got quoted 9% as best back in Feb no finance. Does your 12% include a finance discount?
Click to expand...

Finance regulations state it's illegal to discriminate between cash and finance purchasers, by law a dealer has to offer you the same 'discount' on both options.


----------



## tt3600

After my enquiry I'm only getting an offer of 7% on the new TTRS, which is not great. Think l need to shop around.


----------



## tt3600

kmpowell said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 48k with the 12% normal Audi discount is where the TT should be.
> I'd be going RS3.
> 
> 
> 
> I got quoted 9% as best back in Feb no finance. Does your 12% include a finance discount?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finance regulations state it's illegal to discriminate between cash and finance purchasers, by law a dealer has to offer you the same 'discount' on both options.
Click to expand...

Strange because when l used Carwow in the past they were offering more off with finance.


----------



## kmpowell

tt3600 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got quoted 9% as best back in Feb no finance. Does your 12% include a finance discount?
> 
> 
> 
> Finance regulations state it's illegal to discriminate between cash and finance purchasers, by law a dealer has to offer you the same 'discount' on both options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strange because when l used Carwow in the past they were offering more off with finance.
Click to expand...

They try and hide it by calling it extra 'deposit contribution' instead of discount, but it's not legally binding as I say. You are perfectly within your rights to take out the finance agreement then cancel the agreement early by paying off the settlement figure within the first 14days. Due to the nature of PCP you will receive a full interest refund and their deposit contribution will remain, meaning you get the extra 'discount'.


----------



## tt3600

kmpowell said:


> They try and hide it by calling it extra 'deposit contribution' instead of discount, but it's not legally binding as I say. You are perfectly within your rights to take out the finance agreement then cancel the agreement early by paying off the settlement figure within the first 14days. Due to the nature of PCP you will receive a full interest refund and their deposit contribution will remain, meaning you get the extra 'discount'.


Understood and an interesting way to get around it.


----------



## Ikon66

Wearside Audi Facebook page saying available to order now :?

http://www.lookers.co.uk/audi/new-cars/ ... -rs-coupe/


----------



## kmpowell

Ikon66 said:


> Wearside Audi Facebook page saying available to order now :?
> 
> http://www.lookers.co.uk/audi/new-cars/ ... -rs-coupe/


Pre-order yes, I.e spec it using the dealer configurator (which I showed on the last few pages) and then a deposit to hold a slot. The internal ordering system on desktop has not been updated yet to accept any physical orders.


----------



## tt3600

Is a 7% discount good or should l aim higher?


----------



## kmpowell

tt3600 said:


> Is a 7% discount good or should l aim higher?


It'll depend on your chosen spec.

At 'base cost' RS products indicatively have about 15% max margin in them, but they only typically go to about 10% max. But if you were to load high margin items onto a car such as £1750 of de-limiter which is a simple software update, then they can make your discount look higher, by swallowing some of the margin in that

There's also a number of other factors to consider;

- Dealership 'new car' targets
- Group 'new car' targets
- Dealer 'model' targets
- Salesman targets
- P/X margin
... and much more.

It's very difficult to put a "Is this a good discount?" figure against a car, but rule of thumb is c10% is good, and then 15%+ is really good, but 15% only really achievable at they end of the product lifecycle. Having said all that, if you load the car up with big margin options, the dealer can make it look like they are giving you a bigger discounts, but as said above, they aren't.

Oh and don't forget, discount cannot be applied to the £1485 OTR costs, so any % discount is placed on the RRP (inc VAT) cost, then the OTR costs added after discount.


----------



## kmpowell

Just playing with the configurator and discovered that with the TTRS Audi UK have adopted the rule they have on the RS6 of not allowing the Black styling pack with black paint. So you choose Mythos or Panther black on a TTRS, you are unable to have the black styling pack.


----------



## tt3600

Thanks i've tried pushing for 9% with £5K of options and if l get that i'll put my name down for an allocation slot. Apparently no build week as yet.


----------



## TerryCTR

I must admit I'm half tempted by an RS3 in nardo with black pack. Thank god my money is being ploughed into a house move at present


----------



## mikef4uk

kmpowell said:


> They try and hide it by calling it extra 'deposit contribution' instead of discount, but it's not legally binding as I say. You are perfectly within your rights to take out the finance agreement then cancel the agreement early by paying off the settlement figure within the first 14days. Due to the nature of PCP you will receive a full interest refund and their deposit contribution will remain, meaning you get the extra 'discount'.


I did this with VW, haggled the deal for cash then swapped it to a PCP for the dealer contribution and free servicing 

You then need to phone up and dont request a 'settlement figure' but ask to 'withdraw from the agreement' they will charge you £13 per day the agreement is in place and give you 30 days to pay the balance, BUT will send you a shitty letter after a week asking for their money back!.
just phone up and say I have a month don't I? and they back off and apologise


----------



## LEO-RS

Is it just me or are the dealers taking the pi** with their used car examples?

I don't think any TTRS on a 66 reg is worth a £50k+ sticker price and you would have to be off your head to pay £55k for a 66 reg used car on a used finance deal. You will be significantly worse off buying a used car as opposed to now ordering a new car with discount.

If the cars were only £52k new in Sept 16, they are coming up for a year old now. Some base spec model cars on the Audi used are being advertised at £53-56k, these cars are pretty basic too. These cars should naturally be priced at around £46k-47k list price as when I carried out a valuation search on a 66 reg TTRS, the price being offered by Audi was £41,900. £5k dealer margin on the car and the cars should be selling for £47k max. If people are paying £55k for them used, they are instantly £13k down on trade price. Bonkers :lol:

Is anyone actually paying over £50k for these used cars? 

Pi** poor by Audi adding a rarity premium on an Audi TT if you ask me :roll:


----------



## LEO-RS

btaro said:


> The configurator is live now @ Audi Germany for the TT RS Coupe (no roadster now)!!! Also for the RS3!!!


Just been on the .de site and can't see the RS3 or TTRS?

I can do on Audi USA though.

UK pricing has been announced though, RS3 Saloon starts at £45,200 so £7k difference between RS3/TTRS.


----------



## TFP

LEO-RS said:


> Is it just me or are the dealers taking the pi** with their used car examples?
> 
> I don't think any TTRS on a 66 reg is worth a £50k+ sticker price and you would have to be off your head to pay £55k for a 66 reg used car on a used finance deal. You will be significantly worse off buying a used car as opposed to now ordering a new car with discount.
> 
> If the cars were only £52k new in Sept 16, they are coming up for a year old now. Some base spec model cars on the Audi used are being advertised at £53-56k, these cars are pretty basic too. These cars should naturally be priced at around £46k-47k list price as when I carried out a valuation search on a 66 reg TTRS, the price being offered by Audi was £41,900. £5k dealer margin on the car and the cars should be selling for £47k max. If people are paying £55k for them used, they are instantly £13k down on trade price. Bonkers :lol:
> 
> Is anyone actually paying over £50k for these used cars?
> 
> Pi** poor by Audi adding a rarity premium on an Audi TT if you ask me :roll:


Agree.

The same few cars have been for sale for some time now, I'm sure they'll get reduced soon as the new ones are nearing available to order.

They are just trying to tempt people who don't want to wait.

Has anyone got conformation that you can get 7% discount on a new one?


----------



## tt3600

TFP said:


> Has anyone got conformation that you can get 7% discount on a new one?


Yup. But l want 9% because that's what l was offered earlier in the year but the sales guy has gone AWOL :roll:


----------



## kmpowell

tt3600 said:


> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone got conformation that you can get 7% discount on a new one?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. But l want 9% because that's what l was offered earlier in the year but the sales guy has gone AWOL :roll:
Click to expand...

I'm not sure where you are in the country, but if you're serious then I would recommend you give Aidan Coley a call at Shrewsbury Audi. I know him well (I bought my RS4 from him and I've also referred lots of guys on RS246 to him). Tell him Kevin Powell told you to call/email. He's the main Head of Business there (and also senior at the Jardine group), no bullshit, very straight talking, and he's good at discounts and price matching without the need for you to bother with salesman. I live in South London and I bought from him without any hassle, the whole experience was brilliant.


----------



## LEO-RS

UK configurator for TTRS and RS3 Saloon found here...

http://dcc-1.audi.de/controller;jsessio ... cc-uk-audi

TTRS - £52,100
RS3 Saloon - £45,250

I'm told the 3yr (30k miles) residuals are

TTRS - £26,148 (50% of base list)
RS3 Saloon - £26,267 (58% of base list)

Finance rate - 6.2%

Quite staggering really that they reckon the RS3 will hold better value. Saying that, RS3 Residuals have always been good.

I wonder why Privacy glass costs £450 in a TTRS but £375 in an RS3, it's nonsense like that that pis*es off loyal customers. Not just Privacy but a whole load of identical options are dearer in the TTRS than they are in the RS3


----------



## TFP

The new RS5 makes the TTRS look good value.


----------



## Toshiba

10k base extra for a bespoke body and engine built by the RS division... Sounds like it is a bargain!!
Essence of what is Audi RS..?


----------



## datamonkey

Toshiba said:


> 10k base extra for a bespoke body and engine built by the RS division... Sounds like it is a bargain!!
> Essence of what is Audi RS..?


Except the new A5 design looks like a granddad car 

[disclaimer: in my opinion]


----------



## Koimlg

ROBH49 said:


> So got sick of waiting for Audi to get their finger out and open the order books. I have just placed a deposit on a start up variant D car from Norwich Audi in Daytona Grey which I will be picking up next Saturday.
> 
> The spec on this car is just amazing the only thing missing that I would have spec'd given the chance is Mag ride, I just can`t tell you just how excited I am. This is going to be one hell of a long week, I will post up some pic`s when she is home and on my drive.


I have this version too. Saw that one advertised and thought it a good price. Did you get anything off list?


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender

Btw, at this point i would not buy a new TT RS, i expect a facelift within 12 months. :wink: 
You get the same situation as happen with the RS3, people just got there RS3 and just afterwards the facelift came out.
The Facelift TT will look a lot cooler with the new design language then this version.


----------



## The Pretender

*Nardo Grey.*


----------



## LEO-RS

Just for info, the order books are now open on both Audi RS3 and TTRS. Many dealers have opened their order books over the last few days.

I would definitely reconsider buying a used car now.

- If financing the car, Audi use higher interest rates for used. Typically between 9-11% as opposed to the 6% new rate. 
- The cars are 66reg cars and it's only 2 months until 67reg cars are released making the cars a year old. 
-Audi dealers have applied a rarity tax on these, cars on Audi used are at least £5k, some around £8k higher than what they should be. Use the Audi valuation tool on the car that you are buying, it will give you an indication on how far apart the trade price is. I used the valuation tool a few days ago to find a £53k listed car with a trade value of £41,900, an instant £11k loss if you bought the car today and sold it back to them tomorrow. 
- Options, obviously ordering new, you get to spec the car to how you want it. Some of the used examples I have seen have been base spec cars.

Knowing the order books have now opened, there's no way I'd be touching used and giving these greedy Audi dealers their 'rarity' taxes.


----------



## LEO-RS

A facelift? Yes, these new cars being ordered now will be a 'facelift' on the introduction cars released a year ago. I'm sure there be MY18 differences. Infact, are the engines not different? Was this not the whole reason why the initial cars were released in such small numbers with a year closure on the order books?

There weren't any face lifts in the Mk2 other than a Plus model being introduced.


----------



## kmpowell

High spec Nov 2016 car currently available at Watford Audi for £57k. Or, order the same spec car brand new for £61,050 OTR.

:roll:


----------



## LEO-RS

kmpowell said:


> High spec Nov 2016 car currently available at Watford Audi for £57k. Or, order the same spec car brand new for £61,050 OTR.
> 
> :roll:


So with a 10% discount on the new order, you'll be buying the new car cheaper with a much better interest rate making your finance payments significantly cheaper.

Use the Audi valuation tool for that car and see how overpriced it is. In addition to that, that car was not £61k new last year. Audi have hiked their prices significantly since a year ago to factor in the new tax bands and their pricing structure increases. I suspect that car originally listed under £60k


----------



## LEO-RS

Infact, I've done it for you...

Audi Used price - £56,900
Audi buy back price - £41,400

£15k+ difference.


----------



## powerplay

So, what I think you're trying to say is that that Audi dealers are possibly overcharging for these cars...? :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS

You would expect a £5k mark up minimum, possibly £7-8k at a push but £10k or £15k in the case above, lol yes, they are taking the Michael :lol:

With new car finance rates and discount I can see the new cars being significantly cheaper on the monthlies and now that order books are open, you would have to be pretty impatient to opt for a used one now.

Just my thought process anyway, there may be good deals to be had on the used ones, I don't know.


----------



## Koimlg

LEO-RS said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> High spec Nov 2016 car currently available at Watford Audi for £57k. Or, order the same spec car brand new for £61,050 OTR.
> 
> :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> So with a 10% discount on the new order, you'll be buying the new car cheaper with a much better interest rate making your finance payments significantly cheaper.
> 
> Use the Audi valuation tool for that car and see how overpriced it is. In addition to that, that car was not £61k new last year. Audi have hiked their prices significantly since a year ago to factor in the new tax bands and their pricing structure increases. I suspect that car originally listed under £60k
Click to expand...

You are incorrect. That is a D version car. I have the exact example. List price just over £64k

Just roughly specced it on the current configurator at £64,300


----------



## Koimlg

kmpowell said:


> High spec Nov 2016 car currently available at Watford Audi for £57k. Or, order the same spec car brand new for £61,050 OTR.
> 
> :roll:


As said this is identical to my car and priced about right for the current market. Why anyone would buy an A version car for about the same price I do not know. One or two of those are way over valued


----------



## Koimlg

LEO-RS said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> High spec Nov 2016 car currently available at Watford Audi for £57k. Or, order the same spec car brand new for £61,050 OTR.
> 
> :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> So with a 10% discount on the new order, you'll be buying the new car cheaper with a much better interest rate making your finance payments significantly cheaper.
> 
> Use the Audi valuation tool for that car and see how overpriced it is. In addition to that, that car was not £61k new last year. Audi have hiked their prices significantly since a year ago to factor in the new tax bands and their pricing structure increases. I suspect that car originally listed under £60k
Click to expand...

Let's wait to see what discounts are actually available and also consider the wait time for delivery. Could well be 6 months from now


----------



## LEO-RS

Would you care to explain the difference between A&D? Not upto speed and how they differ. I've just specced that red car up on the Configurator and didn't get anywhere near £64k on it, was more in line with KMP's. In addition to that, new prices now are not the same as new prices this time last year. There has been quite a big hike since.

You are kidding me, you think that £57k car is priced right? Is it because you have one and you're trying to justify the price thinking it's a reflection on how much you're own car is worth? I've just given you proof that the trade price buy back price is significantly lower. You would be hammered on trade in. The Audi valuation is the best, WBAC is in the £30k's. You would have to sell it to a specialist if you were wanting a couple £k more or of course the choice to sell it privately which is very difficult on a car in this price range.

The 66 reg cars are coming in at £41,400, they were £41,900 just three days ago when I looked. The order books for new cars opened two days ago on the systems so I guess that's why they've dropped £500 in 48hrs.


----------



## LEO-RS

Koimlg said:


> LEO-RS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> High spec Nov 2016 car currently available at Watford Audi for £57k. Or, order the same spec car brand new for £61,050 OTR.
> 
> :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> So with a 10% discount on the new order, you'll be buying the new car cheaper with a much better interest rate making your finance payments significantly cheaper.
> 
> Use the Audi valuation tool for that car and see how overpriced it is. In addition to that, that car was not £61k new last year. Audi have hiked their prices significantly since a year ago to factor in the new tax bands and their pricing structure increases. I suspect that car originally listed under £60k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's wait to see what discounts are actually available and also consider the wait time for delivery. Could well be 6 months from now
Click to expand...

Helps that my Brother in law works in my local dealer. He didn't hesitate to offer me 10% on a car yesterday. Said I would have one for an estimated October delivery.

But yes for sure, we will have to wait and see how this pans out.

Looking at the figures, the RS3 Saloon is much better value for money.


----------



## TFP

LEO-RS said:


> Just my thought process anyway, there may be good deals to be had on the used ones, I don't know.


I got a fair chunk knocked off the price of mine.

I still think 60k for this car new is too expensive, 50k was my maximum , it'll be interesting to see what discounts are available, when I had my original build slot I was told no discount at all.

I could be tempted by an RS3 saloon with some goodies on if I got a 10% discount.


----------



## daddow

Trade in offer Thursday for my TTs Feb 2016 reg (cost £46k+) fully loaded with 20" Y spokes and most everything else £27.5k
When looking at the salesman all I could picture was the famous Seb Blatter shot of someone throwing large sums of money all over him, decided to run it on for another year.


----------



## TerryCTR

What were you looking at trading to


----------



## Toshiba

Audi have an online valuation tool so you can see how deep the proctology exam will be before going
https://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/part-exchange.html


----------



## Real Thing

Koimlg said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> High spec Nov 2016 car currently available at Watford Audi for £57k. Or, order the same spec car brand new for £61,050 OTR.
> 
> :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> As said this is identical to my car and priced about right for the current market. Why anyone would buy an A version car for about the same price I do not know. One or two of those are way over valued
Click to expand...

Have you got the Black Styling Pack? Only Coupes I've seen with the Black Pack were very high Spec Cars (1 Recently Sold At Norwich) and the one at Watford I think both these were 1st Deliveries and Used As Audi Management/Press Cars. (Think there may be a couple arriving soon from the Audi Experience Day which I would steer well clear of unless they come in at the low £40K's) Anyone looking at the Red Car may be worth checking it's History as think Audi are using Red TTRS's on the Experience Day's and I'm sure these Cars will be sold on as Audi Approved Used.


----------



## Toshiba

Audi dont sell the experience day cars - they are "not allowed to".
Im told the cars are crushed once they are done with them.


----------



## Real Thing

Toshiba said:


> Audi dont sell the experience day cars - they are "not allowed to".
> Im told the cars are crushed once they are done with them.


Not Sure if Audi have Different Rules to other Manufactures but I know Porsche, BMW and Nissan GTR Cars appear on there Approved Dealers Sites after there've been thrashed round the Track.


----------



## Toshiba

Someone (a participant) on the last RS drive experience I did in May asked what happened to the cars adterwards, AUK said they crush them as they can't warrant them..


----------



## leopard

LEO-RS said:


> You are kidding me, you think that £57k car is priced right? Is it because you have one and you're trying to justify the price thinking it's a reflection on how much you're own car is worth? I've just given you proof that the trade price buy back price is significantly lower. You would be hammered on trade in. The Audi valuation is the best, WBAC is in the £30k's. You would have to sell it to a specialist if you were wanting a couple £k more or of course the choice to sell it privately which is very difficult on a car in this price range.
> 
> The 66 reg cars are coming in at £41,400, they were £41,900 just three days ago when I looked. The order books for new cars opened two days ago on the systems so I guess that's why they've dropped £500 in 48hrs.


Absolutely right 

There is no collector's status with the RS TT or otherwise and residuals will sink like a stone as they almost always do.

To think otherwise is delusional...


----------



## tt3600

LEO-RS said:


> So with a 10% discount on the new order, you'll be buying the new car cheaper with a much better interest rate making your finance payments significantly cheaper.


If you get 10% please let us know where.


----------



## MQB_8S

The Pretender said:


> Btw, at this point i would not buy a new TT RS, i expect a facelift within 12 months. :wink:
> You get the same situation as happen with the RS3, people just got there RS3 and just afterwards the facelift came out.
> The Facelift TT will look a lot cooler with the new design language then this version.


TT facelifts are never dramatic. What will appear fairly soon is the Plus model.


----------



## TFP

tt3600 said:


> LEO-RS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So with a 10% discount on the new order, you'll be buying the new car cheaper with a much better interest rate making your finance payments significantly cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> If you get 10% please let us know where.
Click to expand...

Yes, me too please. I might get my chq book out.


----------



## kmpowell

Audi yesterday have instructed dealers for there to be zero discount on the RS3 Saloon, and only a token discount for good customers on the Sportback. No word yet on the TTRS.


----------



## LEO-RS

kmpowell said:


> Audi yesterday have instructed dealers for there to be zero discount on the RS3 Saloon, and only a token discount for good customers on the Sportback. No word yet on the TTRS.


Well that isn't strictly true, I have an order in for a Catalunya RS3 Saloon car as of 1pm this afternoon with the discount I've already mentioned (10%)

Was quoted the exact same on the TTRS. Helps having a brother in law pulling the strings :wink:

Car is ordered, have an Audi order number and a due date early November.


----------



## kmpowell

LEO-RS said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi yesterday have instructed dealers for there to be zero discount on the RS3 Saloon, and only a token discount for good customers on the Sportback. No word yet on the TTRS.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that isn't true, I have an order in for a Catalunya RS3 Saloon car as of 1pm this afternoon with the discount I've already mentioned (10%)
> 
> Was quoted the exact same on the TTRS. Helps having a brother in law pulling the strings :wink:
Click to expand...

I've seem the memo, it is true. Your family connection is pulling strings for you or discount is being subsidised/hidden through other routes.


----------



## LEO-RS

Yes, no doubt for the 10% but I also have a friend of mine who has been offered 5.5% from another dealer in Scotland too. I don't have a PX car, this is just on the car itself.

I'm sure you are aware, It's up to the dealer, not Audi as to what they sell their cars at. Dealers should have a minimum of 15% margin in each car that they sell. Although it is a family connection, they will still be making profit off my sale and my BIL I suspect will still be making a little off the deal even with a 10% discount.

Specced the car up to a little over £50k from £45k and got it back down to £45kish with the discount. I've went with the Catalunya/Black pack/privacy/black wheels/ mirrors/sports exhaust/Supersports/B&O. Although I really need to see a Catalunya car in the flesh before it's locked down. May change it to Ara blue and red callipers yet.

If true though, as you say, then that's good news for residuals. He never mentioned it to me when I was in earlier, just told me that the deal is 10% off list and options.


----------



## kmpowell

LEO-RS said:


> I'm sure you are aware, It's up to the dealer, not Audi as to what they sell their cars at.


Not on GmbH products, they don't. There are strict rules and guidelines on the halo brands.

If a dealer is caught flouting/bending the rules, they can face allocation restrictions etc


----------



## ZephyR2

Not so sure. My wife was after a new Mini (BMW) the week the new convertible came out. Local dealer said he couldn't give any discount. 
I found thru OrangeWheels I could get a fair discount. Fed this back to the dealer and left it with him. 
The upshot was that there was a formal agreement amongst all Mini dealers not to offer any discount but one in Scotland had broken ranks. This went all the way back up to Mini and our dealer was authorised to match the deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTRS Taff

I have a low mileage, 30K miles Suzuka Grey, on a 60 plate TTRS.. I was hoping to get 20,000 as part ex for a new one but tried the Audi part ex tool and it come in at 18.500.. How do I go about getting these discounts you guys all seem to be getting? Do you just say to the dealer, can you give me some discount? I'm buying outright Cash, no finance, so would that put me in a better position?


----------



## TFP

TTRS Taff said:


> I'm buying outright Cash, no finance, so would that put me in a better position?


Nope.

You're their worst customer, no commission from a finance deal.


----------



## LEO-RS

Your best bet is to try the likes of orangewheels, carwow and coast2coast. I would say Coast2coast will probably be the best. You get a quote from them and then ask your local dealer if they can match or at least get close too. (The dealer that C2C put you in contact with may be at the other end of the country)

I've had a good relationship with both my local dealers for nearly 10yrs now having bought around the same number of cars over that time from them so a good dealer relationship definitely helps. Recently I've acquired a new brother in law who happens to work with one of my local dealers :lol: so don't need to worry much about negotiating at all anymore. I know he will sell me a car as cheap as he possibly can do so yeah that's a bonus for me but obviously not open to everyone.

Cash is not king I'm afraid. Finance is. They want to sell you finance as there's more margin it it for them. Once the cars are a little older, Audi will bring out a campaign offering x amount of a deposit contribution for finance deals only. Essentially penalising cash buyers. The trick is to take out the finance deal with the dealer to benefit from the contribution campaign and then pay off the finance within 14 days afterwards. The Audi finance contributions can be quite a considerable amount, sometimes £2.5k or so (Dependent on car) That's on top of discount negotiated with dealer. If you paid in cash you would not qualify from the Audi finance campaign.


----------



## kmpowell

For those who are contemplating wheel choice...

Here's the 19" anthracite black wheels that were the surprise addition to the TTRS as it opened for order this week...


































...and the previously unseen Titanium 20's...


----------



## TTRS Taff

Well my order is going in Monday, so will see what happens.


----------



## TTRS Taff

I like those 19" anthracite black wheels - shame they are not 20".

Are the stock wheels (the ones everyone don't like) 20's?


----------



## powerplay

The anthracite 19s are probably the best of a bad bunch. None of the wheels are much cop - but we know that from 300+ pages of it :lol: - seems Audi wheels are a bit gruesome generally at the moment.

And what's with that Nardo grey TT, looks like it's on stilts :?


----------



## TTRS Taff

I'm not Liking the Nardo Grey as a colour. Going to have to see if they will let me have an exclusive, because nothing is standing out for me.


----------



## TerryCTR

Imo Nardo is much nicer in the flesh, worth a look before going the exclusive route


----------



## Koimlg

LEO-RS said:


> Would you care to explain the difference between A&D? Not upto speed and how they differ. I've just specced that red car up on the Configurator and didn't get anywhere near £64k on it, was more in line with KMP's. In addition to that, new prices now are not the same as new prices this time last year. There has been quite a big hike since.
> 
> You are kidding me, you think that £57k car is priced right? Is it because you have one and you're trying to justify the price thinking it's a reflection on how much you're own car is worth? I've just given you proof that the trade price buy back price is significantly lower. You would be hammered on trade in. The Audi valuation is the best, WBAC is in the £30k's. You would have to sell it to a specialist if you were wanting a couple £k more or of course the choice to sell it privately which is very difficult on a car in this price range.
> 
> The 66 reg cars are coming in at £41,400, they were £41,900 just three days ago when I looked. The order books for new cars opened two days ago on the systems so I guess that's why they've dropped £500 in 48hrs.


I was going to answer your initial questions then I read the rest of your post and realised it just isn't worth my time


----------



## TTRS Taff

l


TerryCTR said:


> Imo Nardo is much nicer in the flesh, worth a look before going the exclusive route


I'm going exclusive, already know what colour I want.. I'm done with grey cars, Had a Quartz grey which was nice, and my current is suzuka, although it looks more white than grey.. Just want something different.


----------



## Koimlg

TFP said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm buying outright Cash, no finance, so would that put me in a better position?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> You're their worst customer, no commission from a finance deal.
Click to expand...

Yes they like people to take finance deals because they earn more but it is not necessarily true at all that finance deals give you the best deal. Unless the deal is really really good, cash will still be cheaper


----------



## TerryCTR

Ah ok, no worries mate


----------



## TerryCTR

Koimlg said:


> LEO-RS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to answer your initial questions then I read the rest of your post and realised it just isn't worth my time
Click to expand...

The truth hurts eh!

I remember you insinuating that the RS would be a limited run and your car would then hold value. What Leo says is common sense you just can't bear the fact you paid top dollar :roll:

Queue, I'm just bullying, picking on you :roll:


----------



## Koimlg

TerryCTR said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEO-RS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to answer your initial questions then I read the rest of your post and realised it just isn't worth my time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth hurts eh!
> 
> I remember you insinuating that the RS would be a limited run and your car would then hold value. What Leo says is common sense you just can't bear the fact you paid top dollar :roll:
> 
> Queue, I'm just bullying, picking on you :roll:
Click to expand...

This really is a little pathetic and I believe you are confusing me with someone else as I have never said what you suggest. Other than that I really can't be bothered with the confrontation sh*t. Grow up!


----------



## powerplay

TerryCTR said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEO-RS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to answer your initial questions then I read the rest of your post and realised it just isn't worth my time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth hurts eh!
> 
> I remember you insinuating that the RS would be a limited run and your car would then hold value. What Leo says is common sense you just can't bear the fact you paid top dollar :roll:
> 
> Queue, I'm just bullying, picking on you :roll:
Click to expand...

Was scratching my head for a moment - then realised you meant cue :lol:

No one should be bullying or picking on anyone [smiley=bomb.gif] These launch cars were for sale at a given price, if someone wanted one and paid top dollar then so be it - it's all very well pointing out if you'd waited and waited and waited you could eventually get one - probably in 6+ months from now - at 10% discount - smashing, but then you'd have had a year or so of not owning a TTRS!!

All this talk of cars suddenly losing mega bucks once factory orders start arriving - so what? Of course it will happen, no one ever thought it would be a limited run. I owned my last TTRS for 6 years from new, and I'll likely own the mk3 TTRS similarly too, so "what it's worth" right now or in 6 months is totally irrelevant to me and probably the vast majority :?


----------



## TerryCTR

:lol: yeah I'd like to blame autocorrect but it's just bad grammar!

Totally agree with all you say


----------



## powerplay

Just had a look on the UK configurator and although there are now the anthracite 19s, you can no longer opt for the anthracite 20s


----------



## TFP

Koimlg said:


> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm buying outright Cash, no finance, so would that put me in a better position?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> You're their worst customer, no commission from a finance deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they like people to take finance deals because they earn more but it is not necessarily true at all that finance deals give you the best deal. Unless the deal is really really good, cash will still be cheaper
Click to expand...

The best deal I got recently was on our Tiguan.

Was offered 6% discount for a cash purchase. Then got a £2750 deposit contribution from VW for taking out the finance they were trying to sell me.

I settled it soon after paying very little interest.

It worked out to be about 15% discount overall on the original price.


----------



## The Pretender

TTRS 8S with TTE625 turbo, 100 Octane Shell V-Power, 604 hp / 729 NM.


----------



## The Pretender

TTRS Taff said:


> I'm not Liking the Nardo Grey as a colour. Going to have to see if they will let me have an exclusive, because nothing is standing out for me.


I would always choose a personal Audi Exclusive colour on a RS model.


----------



## Rapture

The Pretender said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not Liking the Nardo Grey as a colour. Going to have to see if they will let me have an exclusive, because nothing is standing out for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I would always choose a personal Audi Exclusive colour on a RS model.
Click to expand...

I'm curious as to "why always"? The Nardo color is typically an Exclusive color, just not in the case of the TT RS. It's also an RS Color. Seems like a bargain. I ask because I too am wrestling with an Exclusive color versus Nardo.


----------



## Shug750S

TFP said:


> The best deal I got recently was on our Tiguan.
> 
> Was offered 6% discount for a cash purchase. Then got a £2750 deposit contribution from VW for taking out the finance they were trying to sell me.
> 
> I settled it soon after paying very little interest.
> 
> It worked out to be about 15% discount overall on the original price.


Have bought last few new cars on finance rather than cash, to get the extra discount and then just call the finance company (always owned by the manufacturer anyway) and pay it off a few days after you get it. You have right to cancel within x days anyway under consumer credit act. They only charge you the daily interest so £10-20 to get extra £1k - £3k discount. No brainer!


----------



## psglas

Does anyone know how to reset the G Force display on the virtual cockpit ??


----------



## The Pretender

Rapture said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not Liking the Nardo Grey as a colour. Going to have to see if they will let me have an exclusive, because nothing is standing out for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I would always choose a personal Audi Exclusive colour on a RS model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious as to "why always"? The Nardo color is typically an Exclusive color, just not in the case of the TT RS. It's also an RS Color. Seems like a bargain. I ask because I too am wrestling with an Exclusive color versus Nardo.
Click to expand...

Nardo Grey is already to common on Audi's. :wink:


----------



## bainsyboy

Hello darlings... I have had a look on the audi site but can't seem to find the configurator for the TT RS.... My plans are to build me own and then see how much it would be with the options that i want and then maybe place an order and get rid of mine as I'm fed up with washing black all the time as it only looks good for about five minutes


----------



## ormandj

powerplay said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth hurts eh!
> 
> I remember you insinuating that the RS would be a limited run and your car would then hold value. What Leo says is common sense you just can't bear the fact you paid top dollar :roll:
> 
> Queue, I'm just bullying, picking on you :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Was scratching my head for a moment - then realised you meant cue :lol:
> 
> No one should be bullying or picking on anyone [smiley=bomb.gif] These launch cars were for sale at a given price, if someone wanted one and paid top dollar then so be it - it's all very well pointing out if you'd waited and waited and waited you could eventually get one - probably in 6+ months from now - at 10% discount - smashing, but then you'd have had a year or so of not owning a TTRS!!
> 
> All this talk of cars suddenly losing mega bucks once factory orders start arriving - so what? Of course it will happen, no one ever thought it would be a limited run. I owned my last TTRS for 6 years from new, and I'll likely own the mk3 TTRS similarly too, so "what it's worth" right now or in 6 months is totally irrelevant to me and probably the vast majority :?
Click to expand...

Good post. Not sure about the UK market, but in the states a 10% discount off MSRP on a new RS is a pipe dream or an inside deal. Gross margin on luxury cars are 10-15% and net is in the 1-5% range depending on how well the business is run and how quickly the dealership is moving cars (carrying costs). Those numbers are across all sales so I'm sure every once in a while a car moves at a price that works out to be a net loss to meet numbers, but that is the exception rather than the rule. As you point out, though, that's a year of waiting for a discount which may or may not ever exist.

Buying cars as investments is a fool's game. If your goal is maximizing financial success, buy used beaters and drive them into the ground. At the end of the day these vehicles have value dictated by the buyer. Every time this particular line or discussion comes up with the same few forum members, it goes the same way. At the end of the day people pay what they feel the value to be. There's no point in continuing to argue about a personal value attributed to something with little intrinsic value and large depreciation numbers as the vast majority of vehicles have. Just like there will always be "better" if you wait. Buy when the value to you exceeds the cost, and enjoy!

At some point you have to make the value proposition calculation and purchase or move on or you'll just be waiting forever. I've seen people on some performance car forums posting for years about vehicles they have never owned and will never own because they are always waiting on the next thing or a good deal or whatever. More power to them, but more often than not, all they contribute is negativity without any value. Constructive criticism is great if it serves a purpose in educating people about real issues with a vehicle, but repetitively stating opinions either pro or con especially on value proposition gets tiring to read. It's no different than the hairdresser car commentary you see, after a certain point it gets old.


----------



## TerryCTR

Your missing the point, it's the same member shooting down anything at all that is said negatively towards the RS, this time residuals. What Leo posted is pretty factual, it's the first time it's been mentioned and ties with what you say - cars are rarely investments and there are some big losses to be had if you were foolish enough to pay top dollar on one of the first TTRS's. Of course if the car is a long termer like powerplay mentions then that's much less of an issue.

I'm not waiting on any big deal btw, if I wanted one I would have one. I do 1k miles a year if I'm lucky so it's a bit of a joke to have the TTS sitting on the drive never mind an RS or something more driver focused for that level of cash.


----------



## Toshiba

Audi have around 18% in a normal car, they get extra money and discount over and above that for block deals and volume rebates so its not a flat number for each actual car. Deals are always possible, what that will be always depends..


----------



## LEO-RS

bainsyboy said:


> Hello darlings... I have had a look on the audi site but can't seem to find the configurator for the TT RS.... My plans are to build me own and then see how much it would be with the options that i want and then maybe place an order and get rid of mine as I'm fed up with washing black all the time as it only looks good for about five minutes


I'm sure I posted the Configurator link a page or so ago. It's not the Configurator from Audi UK btw, it isn't live on there for another week or two.

Edit...Yep, I did, back on page 372

http://dcc-1.audi.de/controller;jsessio ... cc-uk-audi


----------



## bainsyboy

Cheers Leo.. Will just wait for the UK one as I'm starting to hate black with vengeance... Lovely when first washed but five minutes after washing it, it looks dirty again


----------



## LEO-RS

It is the Audi UK one, just on a .de test page at the moment. All specs are UK and pricing is in £.

I hear that the UK Configurator is being updated this coming Friday.


----------



## ormandj

TerryCTR said:


> Your missing the point, it's the same member shooting down anything at all that is said negatively towards the RS, this time residuals. What Leo posted is pretty factual, it's the first time it's been mentioned and ties with what you say - cars are rarely investments and there are some big losses to be had if you were foolish enough to pay top dollar on one of the first TTRS's. Of course if the car is a long termer like powerplay mentions then that's much less of an issue.
> 
> I'm not waiting on any big deal btw, if I wanted one I would have one. I do 1k miles a year if I'm lucky so it's a bit of a joke to have the TTS sitting on the drive never mind an RS or something more driver focused for that level of cash.


Not missing the point at all, that poster was also included in said group. That's why I mentioned pro/con. I agree this is not an investment vehicle, and again, purchasing any vehicle like this with that intent is "foolish". Purchasing at a price that you believe the vehicle is worth instead of waiting X amount of time for a lower price isn't foolish, however, it's a trade-off decision. I was simply pointing out how there's a few posters who come and pollute every thread with the same argument (both sides) time and time again.

I do think the depreciation numbers were interesting and obviously add value for potential buyers, and by no means was I including that in my long-winded frustrated post of little additional value.  I'll hop on out of here now to stop contributing to the problem, I just wish I could go a few days without reading the same back and forth by the same posters in every thread about this vehicle, on both sides. I need to engage the mental filter and stop acting like forum police, my apologies.


----------



## TerryCTR

No need to hop out after commenting (how else would you read my response) or apologise, we are all fed up listening to the same person taking the huff the moment anything truthful is said which then brings out the same wind up comments time after time from the small group you refer to (me being one). I certainly don't jump from thread to thread waiting to pounce on RS comments :lol:

I'm more than happy to read about members such as yourself ordering one regardless of price and look forward to seeing some photos when they finally start to land


----------



## ormandj

TerryCTR said:


> No need to hop out after commenting (how else would you read my response) or apologise, we are all fed up listening to the same person taking the huff the moment anything truthful is said which then brings out the same wind up comments time after time from the small group you refer to (me being one). I certainly don't jump from thread to thread waiting to pounce on RS comments :lol:
> 
> I'm more than happy to read about members such as yourself ordering one regardless of price and look forward to seeing some photos when they finally start to land


Fair, and I just meant out of the RS-war discussion, not the thread as a whole. I'll certainly share my experience when the stars align, my ordered is now slated for delivery end of September. I am purchasing under MSRP, although not 10%+. I would love to see actual evidence of anyone getting a deal like that on an ordered RS car that didn't have family at a dealership or something along those lines. Not saying it hasn't happened, but I find it hard to believe that's a valid/realistic target number. I'm new to Audi, so perhaps there is more in play than I know, as the above indicated 18% gross margin seems quite high. I'd be curious to see actual net margin, too. Where are these numbers coming from?

15% is the highest I've personally seen data to back up (insider running a related Germany performance brand dealership years ago), 18% is really surprising. I suppose if you factor in all the incentives for sales corporate will throw in you can arrive at a larger margin, but that seems really high on something like an RS model that won't sell huge volume (TT is already low volume, with the golf-with-nice-engine mentality running around here you'd think they are only going to sell 10 TT RS hah!)


----------



## leopard

Not wanting to be inflammatory but 18% sounds reasonable to me plus other incentives as @Toshiba has already mentioned,after all it's not unheard of to get these figures as a discount on BMW 'M' alone,never mind their gross margins added into the mix.

I'd also aim for a discount figure of 12% for the RS as that was the figure that was offered to me on the mk2,so that's my benchmark sorted...


----------



## Alex_S

leopard said:


> Not wanting to be inflammatory but 18% sounds reasonable to me plus other incentives as @Toshiba has already mentioned,after all it's not unheard of to get these figures as a discount on BMW 'M' alone,never mind their gross margins added into the mix.
> 
> I'd also aim for a discount figure of 12% for the RS as that was the figure that was offered to me on the mk2,so that's my benchmark sorted...


Agreed, anyone looking to purchase a new one now also needs to consider what you will be paying extra in road tax due to the new tax laws from April 2017.

£1,200 1st year, then £450 for the following 5 years!

I paid £49k from Audi for my TTRS Roadster with 1.5k miles, and pre-reg so only £240 per year road tax. So I will be saving £1,600 over 4 years of ownership.

The only additional option that Im missing which I would spec is B&O, so for me the deal worked out better to buy earlier than wait.


----------



## mikef4uk

Shug750S said:


> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best deal I got recently was on our Tiguan.
> 
> Was offered 6% discount for a cash purchase. Then got a £2750 deposit contribution from VW for taking out the finance they were trying to sell me.
> 
> I settled it soon after paying very little interest.
> 
> It worked out to be about 15% discount overall on the original price.
> 
> 
> 
> Have bought last few new cars on finance rather than cash, to get the extra discount and then just call the finance company (always owned by the manufacturer anyway) and pay it off a few days after you get it. You have right to cancel within x days anyway under consumer credit act. They only charge you the daily interest so £10-20 to get extra £1k - £3k discount. No brainer!
Click to expand...

£13 per day VW charged me, unfortunately I picked the car up on a Friday so ut cost me £26 before I could 'withdraw from the agreement' on the Monday, never mind, £26 for a further £1000 off and two free services is still good in my book!!!

Dont forget though that the '£1000' off (or whatever it is) is a 'Dealer contribution' so you need to hammer the deal out for a straight cash deal then swap it to a PCP, that'll really piss him off :lol:

Dont forget no dealer is your friend, he's just a con man in a suit, in a posh showroom


----------



## mikef4uk

Alex_S said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not wanting to be inflammatory but 18% sounds reasonable to me plus other incentives as @Toshiba has already mentioned,after all it's not unheard of to get these figures as a discount on BMW 'M' alone,never mind their gross margins added into the mix.
> 
> I'd also aim for a discount figure of 12% for the RS as that was the figure that was offered to me on the mk2,so that's my benchmark sorted...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, anyone looking to purchase a new one now also needs to consider what you will be paying extra in road tax due to the new tax laws from April 2017.
> 
> £1,200 1st year, then £450 for the following 5 years!
> 
> I paid £49k from Audi for my TTRS Roadster with 1.5k miles, and pre-reg so only £240 per year road tax. So I will be saving £1,600 over 4 years of ownership.
> 
> The only additional option that Im missing which I would spec is B&O, so for me the deal worked out better to buy earlier than wait.
Click to expand...

Some VW garages are paying the extra tax on stock cars that breach the £40K mark, with some cheaper cars like a Golf R you need to be carefull as the tick in the 'extra's box could be the most expensive set of mud flaps you or anyone else will ever buy!!


----------



## LEO-RS

The £450 tax band is just going to be the new norm now I would think. Even the used car market will soon be full of once upon a time £40k+ cars.

Most people will finance a car over 3yrs, it should only really affect you in Y2 and Y3. Mk2 TTRS were in Band J (£280pa) the Mk3 TTRS (April 2017 onwards) will be £450 (£140+£310 'Luxury)

So in reality it will cost you an extra £340 over the 3yrs. Yes, probably a little more than that indirectly due to the vehicle price being more expensive to start with to accommodate the 1st years road tax but in Y2 and Y3 only an additional £170 a year, (£14 a month)


----------



## ormandj

leopard said:


> Not wanting to be inflammatory but 18% sounds reasonable to me plus other incentives as @Toshiba has already mentioned,after all it's not unheard of to get these figures as a discount on BMW 'M' alone,never mind their gross margins added into the mix.
> 
> I'd also aim for a discount figure of 12% for the RS as that was the figure that was offered to me on the mk2,so that's my benchmark sorted...


Not at all inflammatory. Thanks for the tidbit! How long after launch did you get 12% off MSRP on your new TT RS?


----------



## leopard

ormandj said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not wanting to be inflammatory but 18% sounds reasonable to me plus other incentives as @Toshiba has already mentioned,after all it's not unheard of to get these figures as a discount on BMW 'M' alone,never mind their gross margins added into the mix.
> 
> I'd also aim for a discount figure of 12% for the RS as that was the figure that was offered to me on the mk2,so that's my benchmark sorted...
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all inflammatory. Thanks for the tidbit! How long after launch did you get 12% off MSRP on your new TT RS?
Click to expand...

Read again :wink:

12% was the offer on the mk2 RS which would have to be the figure for me to raise a tail on the mk3


----------



## T8TUM

Hi all, just spoke to my local Audi dealer. Confirmed that there's currently no discount nor deposit contribution on the TTRS.


----------



## powerplay

Personally I think anyone who says their dealer is falling over themselves to offer 10% or 12% or even 2% on a brand new just launched model is a little deluded [smiley=dizzy2.gif] :lol:


----------



## Nyxx

powerplay said:


> Personally I think anyone who says their dealer is falling over themselves to offer 10% or 12% or even 2% on a brand new just launched model is a little deluded [smiley=dizzy2.gif] :lol:


agree


----------



## T8TUM

Nyxx said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think anyone who says their dealer is falling over themselves to offer 10% or 12% or even 2% on a brand new just launched model is a little deluded [smiley=dizzy2.gif] :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> agree
Click to expand...

Double-digit discounts no way. However, one car broker has just offered me a 3% discount from list.


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> Personally I think anyone who says their dealer is falling over themselves to offer 10% or 12% or even 2% on a brand new just launched model is a little deluded [smiley=dizzy2.gif] :lol:





T8TUM said:


> Hi all, just spoke to my local Audi dealer. Confirmed that there's currently no discount nor deposit contribution on the TTRS.


Unless you have a Brother-in-law who works on the inside 

Give it time and the discounts will follow,I seem to remember the same comments from the unbelievers about the tts...


----------



## Mark Pred

Err, I was offered 5% off a delivery mileage mk3 TTRS. It was loaded with options that made it one very expensive TT and they took an age to sell it. I suspect they did drop their pants to shift it.

I didn't jump in when the mk3 TTS arrived. I bided my time and as soon as the £2500 Audi contribution + £2500 Dealer contribution surfaced, I was placing an order. I doubt you'll ever see that on an RS model and especially one that hasn't been available to order yet, but I am sure if you're in no hurry, some leg room will start to appear on price. We'll have to see I guess. In the absence of any discount, I use the trade in value of my car as the deal breaker :?


----------



## Shug750S

mikef4uk said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best deal I got recently was on our Tiguan.
> 
> Was offered 6% discount for a cash purchase. Then got a £2750 deposit contribution from VW for taking out the finance they were trying to sell me.
> 
> I settled it soon after paying very little interest.
> 
> It worked out to be about 15% discount overall on the original price.
> 
> 
> 
> Have bought last few new cars on finance rather than cash, to get the extra discount and then just call the finance company (always owned by the manufacturer anyway) and pay it off a few days after you get it. You have right to cancel within x days anyway under consumer credit act. They only charge you the daily interest so £10-20 to get extra £1k - £3k discount. No brainer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> £13 per day VW charged me, unfortunately I picked the car up on a Friday so ut cost me £26 before I could 'withdraw from the agreement' on the Monday, never mind, £26 for a further £1000 off and two free services is still good in my book!!!
> 
> Dont forget though that the '£1000' off (or whatever it is) is a 'Dealer contribution' so you need to hammer the deal out for a straight cash deal then swap it to a PCP, that'll really piss him off :lol:
> 
> Dont forget no dealer is your friend, he's just a con man in a suit, in a posh showroom
Click to expand...

Yep, forgot to mention, I agree the deal and then ask if there's a contribution for taking the finance.

Interestingly, Ford and Vauxhall dealers suggest doing thIs, the Ford dealer (on my daughters car even highlighted the number to call to cancel) but VW were a bit 'reluctant' but agreed it was possible to cancel the finance the day after collecting the car.


----------



## tt3600

Left a message for sales to call me and they don't. That really pisses me off about Audi.


----------



## powerplay

tt3600 said:


> Left a message for sales to call me and they don't. That really pisses me off about Audi.


Same here. I've been pestering Audi salesman about the TTRS and also RS3 for a while and have had my details taken numerous times and assured of being updated when either is live on their ordering system.

Nothing forthcoming whatsoever.

I had to actually go in there in order to let him know I've now got one already :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS

powerplay said:


> Personally I think anyone who says their dealer is falling over themselves to offer 10% or 12% or even 2% on a brand new just launched model is a little deluded [smiley=dizzy2.gif] :lol:


Is that aimed at me?

I can assure you a 10% discount on my RS3 Saloon order is exactly what was offered to me with the exact same deal offered on a TTRS order too. I was going to say I'm not sure why people might be in disbelief but can understand where there's a vested interest. A discount for me, means there's large margins in the car which pushes on trade values.

If you've paid top dollar for a used TTRS, said discounts such as mine are bound to annoy as some owners seem to be of the opinion that their TTRS's are GT4's and are worth their £55k-£60k used sticker prices.

All you need to do is look at the Audi valuation tool to see where 66 reg TTRS values really sit.

I got over 15% on my RS6 just as the facelift was released, said discounts shouldn't have been available but they were.

Why on earth would anyone lie about the discounts they have received? Completely baffled by that :roll:


----------



## powerplay

LEO-RS said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think anyone who says their dealer is falling over themselves to offer 10% or 12% or even 2% on a brand new just launched model is a little deluded [smiley=dizzy2.gif] :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that aimed at me?
Click to expand...

Er, no :lol: I don't have personal digs 8)

And as you mention it, I'm not challenging anyone on what discounts they've received on cars they've bought. I bought my mk2 TTRS over 6 years ago, it was one of the first s-tronic cars, and was happy with 9% off the RRP. I know there's been 14%+ on a TTS if you wanted it.

All I'm saying, I think, is that on a premium high-profile new release, Audi won't be offering any, or very minimal discounts. The car is being sought by many disgruntled folk who, like me, expected to be placing orders getting on a year ago. Audi could probably sell their entire allocation at full price so why would they offer big discounts? That's not how a business makes money, family members pulling strings aside :lol:

No doubt discounts will start to become more common several months down the line once things stabilise, but if I was an Audi salesman the most I'd be doing was a few % to keep in good favour with loyal customers.

I know from my own experience when I've asked my local dealer in the past if they would match offers from Carwow etc they'd rather pass and take an order from someone else. Exceptions to every rule though no doubt.

If some folk manage 10% off then good luck to them. I've got my TTRS now so it makes no odds to me. I paid the equivalent of 9% off of rrp, albeit a nearly-new 40th-anniversary car, plus got a great trade in, 3k more than Audi offered. The car is mint though and was even professionally detailed by the first owner and I'm happy with it*.

* Already booked in with audi for new exhaust under warranty for the infamous cold-start rattle :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS

Fair points PP but how do you explain the newer higher end Audi RS5?

The RS5 is just as new, infact its newer than the 8V/8S RS3/TTRS models seeing as the whole A5 platform is newer.

Broadspeed offering 6.2% already (They obviously get a cut on top of that too). Cheap lease deals available also...

https://broadspeed.com/new_cars/Audi/RS ... _Of_Doors/

https://www.contractcars.com/car-leasin ... 3-28998521

If an RS5 can be discounted and leased out cheaply then for sure a TTRS and an RS3 can. The margins are obviously there  I think the only reason we are not seeing advertised discounts on the TTRS/RS3 at the moment is because the order books only opened a few days ago and Audi as usual are slow in updating their systems/Configurator/finance calculators/brochures etc. In a month or so time, I would fully expect the same 5-6% discounts being offered through these sites. We will soon see I suppose.

Looks like you got a good deal on your RS, admittedly I know very little about these new models yet, lot of learning to do [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## powerplay

I honestly don't know the ins-and-outs of the various discount sites but, like with anything, buying in quantity delivers bigger discounts.

It's probably the case a lot of dealers will sell cars at full RRP to customers who are totally oblivious to the likes of Broadspeed, while other clued up customers will know what's on offer elsewhere any might be able to get dealers to match. In my experience it's hit and miss, but then hands-up I probably don't play the haggling game as good as I should.


----------



## TTRS Taff

Well my order is in. I added on my extras and it's come in just over 60K. The order doesn't officially go in until Friday and the price might vary as it was done on the 2017 price spec and not 2018.. I might have to go for the awful wheels everyone hates as i want 20" and they are the only ones which go really with the colour I'm having.

Does anyone have pictures of the ones which are available? Couldn't see it today as configurator hasn't gone live.

From memory I have had these extra's

EXT High Glass Black styling pack
Comfort and sound pack
Dynamic Pack, which includes Mag ride and exhaust.
Matrix lights front and rear
Carbon fibre trim interior
Exclusive colour
Privacy Glass

I will check exactly what i had on Friday.


----------



## Toshiba

If you have a relationship with your dealer 10% will be doable 15% no chance unless you are buying through VIP program.


----------



## Koimlg

TerryCTR said:


> Your missing the point, it's the same member shooting down anything at all that is said negatively towards the RS, this time residuals. What Leo posted is pretty factual, it's the first time it's been mentioned and ties with what you say - cars are rarely investments and there are some big losses to be had if you were foolish enough to pay top dollar on one of the first TTRS's. Of course if the car is a long termer like powerplay mentions then that's much less of an issue.
> 
> I'm not waiting on any big deal btw, if I wanted one I would have one. I do 1k miles a year if I'm lucky so it's a bit of a joke to have the TTS sitting on the drive never mind an RS or something more driver focused for that level of cash.


If you are rudely referring to me it's the usual incorrectness regarding what I say and the points I make. I am tired of responding to your confrontational negativity.

I will only say that I enjoy my TTRS and frankly I couldn't care less what it might be worth now or in a year's time when I may look to sell. I dont buy cars to worry about their value


----------



## ormandj

Moving along....

Ok, so now things make more sense. 5% below MSRP I can believe on a new RS with some negotiation. 10% if it's sitting on a lot rotting for months or has some miles on it, sure, or you have family at the dealership. That lines up with my early negotiations on my order.


----------



## leopard

Koimlg said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your missing the point, it's the same member shooting down anything at all that is said negatively towards the RS, this time residuals. What Leo posted is pretty factual, it's the first time it's been mentioned and ties with what you say - cars are rarely investments and there are some big losses to be had if you were foolish enough to pay top dollar on one of the first TTRS's. Of course if the car is a long termer like powerplay mentions then that's much less of an issue.
> 
> I'm not waiting on any big deal btw, if I wanted one I would have one. I do 1k miles a year if I'm lucky so it's a bit of a joke to have the TTS sitting on the drive never mind an RS or something more driver focused for that level of cash.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are rudely referring to me it's the usual incorrectness regarding what I say and the points I make. I am tired of responding to your confrontational negativity.
Click to expand...

There's no rudeness going on here.Its your own irrational behaviour that's rude...Obstreperous even :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gulliver

leopard said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your missing the point, it's the same member shooting down anything at all that is said negatively towards the RS, this time residuals. What Leo posted is pretty factual, it's the first time it's been mentioned and ties with what you say - cars are rarely investments and there are some big losses to be had if you were foolish enough to pay top dollar on one of the first TTRS's. Of course if the car is a long termer like powerplay mentions then that's much less of an issue.
> 
> I'm not waiting on any big deal btw, if I wanted one I would have one. I do 1k miles a year if I'm lucky so it's a bit of a joke to have the TTS sitting on the drive never mind an RS or something more driver focused for that level of cash.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are rudely referring to me it's the usual incorrectness regarding what I say and the points I make. I am tired of responding to your confrontational negativity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no rudeness going on here.Its your own irrational behaviour that's rude...Obstreperous even :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I totally agree Leopard, I am sick and tired of his perpetual whining :x


----------



## TerryCTR

ormandj said:


> Moving along....
> 
> Ok, so now things make more sense. 5% below MSRP I can believe on a new RS with some negotiation. 10% if it's sitting on a lot rotting for months or has some miles on it, sure, or you have family at the dealership. That lines up with my early negotiations on my order.


At initial release stage in general I think you would be doing well to achieve 5% off unless like Toshiba mentions you have a good relationship with your dealer you may squeeze them to that 8-10 range. I think the long delay will have annoyed many potential buyers and they may not shift as many as initially hoped so it's possible that incentives will come on and sooner than expected.


----------



## leopard

Alot has been mentioned about a "good relationship" with a dealer.
As long as it doesn't involve a "reach around" I'm all for it


----------



## TerryCTR

:lol: by good relationship I guess I mean repeat custom over the years but hey if they want to give you 20% off Leopard you may just have to close your eyes and pretend the monkey is looking for a banana


----------



## leopard

Tempting at 20% :lol:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

leopard said:


> Tempting at 20% :lol:


I'd consider it for 5% here, but that's as likely as a bridge being built between Guernsey and Jersey!! :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS

TTRS and RS3 now on Audi UK configurator


----------



## Toshiba

Hope maybe for the TTRS? But i wouldn't hold my breath...
http://www.msn.com/en-gb/cars/news/audi ... li=BBoPJKX


----------



## ormandj

As long as it's an option. I'm at the track once a month at most; I'd prefer Quattro for the road vs. RWD for throttle controlled corners for the 1:30 ratio I'd enjoy RWD vs Quattro. I rarely drive all-out on the track as it is, that's an expensive hobby with track off events!


----------



## Toshiba

Its not going to happen with the trim models (TT/A3/Q3). The direction the engines mount and platforms are all for FWD based cars. But i like the thinking at Audi, just because it always was - doesn't mean it should always be (4WD).

To be continued.. and looking forward to the electric options


----------



## tt3600

Link to TT RS configurator.

http://www.uk.audi.com/uk/web/en/models ... coupe.html


----------



## LEO-RS

Anyone else spotted that the 20" wheel option at £1695 is actually a £2095 option due to the changes they make to the VED 1st year tax band.

171-190g/km - £800 1st year tax rate
191-225g/km - £1200 1st year tax rate

Standard car with 19's emits 187g/km, up those to 20's and you're at 192g/km

Means the option total goes up by £1695 but the ROTR price goes up by £2095.


----------



## powerplay

LEO-RS said:


> Anyone else spotted that the 20" wheel option at £1695 is actually a £2095 option due to the changes they make to the VED 1st year tax band.
> 
> 171-190g/km - £800 1st year tax rate
> 191-225g/km - £1200 1st year tax rate
> 
> Standard car with 19's emits 187g/km, up those to 20's and you're at 192g/km
> 
> Means the option total goes up by £1695 but the ROTR price goes up by £2095.


Wow that's sneaky and also slightly ridiculous!

How does a different wheel affect CO2? The overall wheel circumference is unchanged and I thought the 20s were forged so in theory lighter so the 19s should have higher CO2 :?


----------



## Real Thing

LEO-RS said:


> Anyone else spotted that the 20" wheel option at £1695 is actually a £2095 option due to the changes they make to the VED 1st year tax band.
> 
> 171-190g/km - £800 1st year tax rate
> 191-225g/km - £1200 1st year tax rate
> 
> Standard car with 19's emits 187g/km, up those to 20's and you're at 192g/km
> 
> Means the option total goes up by £1695 but the ROTR price goes up by £2095.


Similar with the RS3 any wheels but std adds £400 to OTR Cost (must be as the Optional Wheels have 255 fronts)


----------



## leopard

powerplay said:


> LEO-RS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else spotted that the 20" wheel option at £1695 is actually a £2095 option due to the changes they make to the VED 1st year tax band.
> 
> 171-190g/km - £800 1st year tax rate
> 191-225g/km - £1200 1st year tax rate
> 
> Standard car with 19's emits 187g/km, up those to 20's and you're at 192g/km
> 
> Means the option total goes up by £1695 but the ROTR price goes up by £2095.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's sneaky and also slightly ridiculous!
> 
> How does a different wheel affect CO2? The overall wheel circumference is unchanged and I thought the 20s were forged so in theory lighter so the 19s should have higher CO2 :?
Click to expand...

Aerodynamic and mechanical drag.Rolling road resistance also.

Big isn't always better.


----------



## powerplay

leopard said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEO-RS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else spotted that the 20" wheel option at £1695 is actually a £2095 option due to the changes they make to the VED 1st year tax band.
> 
> 171-190g/km - £800 1st year tax rate
> 191-225g/km - £1200 1st year tax rate
> 
> Standard car with 19's emits 187g/km, up those to 20's and you're at 192g/km
> 
> Means the option total goes up by £1695 but the ROTR price goes up by £2095.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's sneaky and also slightly ridiculous!
> 
> How does a different wheel affect CO2? The overall wheel circumference is unchanged and I thought the 20s were forged so in theory lighter so the 19s should have higher CO2 :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aerodynamic and mechanical drag.Rolling road resistance also.
> 
> Big isn't always better.
Click to expand...

That's very encouraging.


----------



## tt3600

powerplay said:


> That's very encouraging.


----------



## TTRS Taff

I've just noticed you can't select the grey seat option on the configurator, only black?


----------



## tt3600

TTRS Taff said:


> I've just noticed you can't select the grey seat option on the configurator, only black?


And a light brown or tan brown.


----------



## patatus

I can finally see my preferred configuration :mrgreen: 
No fixed spoiler... so much better! 60K£ for my configuration...


----------



## tt3600

This is what i'm thinking.


----------



## powerplay

Grey, black, blue, red, white, yellow - no matter what you choose you'll have a stunning looking car.


----------



## tt3600

One option that's gone awol is the tyre pressure monitor with pressure/temp gauge.


----------



## bainsyboy

I'd steer clear of black patatus... I'm actually thinking of trading mine in and ordering a different coloured rs


----------



## sherry13

Comes in at 4k more than the fully spec S5 Coupe incomfigured yesterday..


----------



## TTRS Taff

tt3600 said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just noticed you can't select the grey seat option on the configurator, only black?
> 
> 
> 
> And a light brown or tan brown.
Click to expand...

Yes sorry... Missed the Browns out

Grey was used on the factory dealership cars, so wonder why it's now not an option.


----------



## ROBH49

I have also noticed that you can`t spec TPMS, you also can`t spec carbon wing mirrors with the black pack. The smokers pack is also missing not that I smoke but I do like the little Audi ringed cup that you get in the centre console its handy for putting your house keys in  .

I did out of curiosity put the spec of my car into the configurator last night and if you where to add the Carbon mirrors at £1.250 TPMS at £200 and the smokers pack at £30 my car came in at 67k  .

Looks like I grabbed myself a bargain for a car with only 2000 miles on the clock and the lower tax bracket. I know for a fact if I was purchasing this car new it would have been out of reach for me. I would have ended up purchasing one with a lot less spec new and then had to wait probably another 6 to 8 months for delivery, then lost another shed load of money on my trade in as well [smiley=bomb.gif], which this time around I think I did very well on    .

So all in all one very happy new TTRS owner here, anybody who orders one in my honest opinion won`t be disappointed what a fantastic car they are, good luck to everybody who is going to place an order soon  .


----------



## tt3600

On Carwow you can spec ceramic brakes and tyre pressure monitor..

Ceramic brakes	£4,695
Tyre pressure warning	£200

Not sure what this is,

Audi smartphone interface	£250


----------



## Nyxx

Wow £67,000 to spec nicely (without oleg lights)
Seems people who paid 50-54 did well, unlike the people ripping them for paying over the odds.


----------



## kmpowell

tt3600 said:


> Not sure what this is,
> 
> Audi smartphone interface	£250


Apple Carplay and Android Auto.

A total no-brainer.


----------



## Real Thing

ROBH49 said:


> I have also noticed that you can`t spec TPMS, you also can`t spec carbon wing mirrors with the black pack. The smokers pack is also missing not that I smoke but I do like the little Audi ringed cup that you get in the centre console its handy for putting your house keys in  .
> 
> I did out of curiosity put the spec of my car into the configurator last night and if you where to add the Carbon mirrors at £1.250 TPMS at £200 and the smokers pack at £30 my car came in at 67k  .
> 
> Looks like I grabbed myself a bargain for a car with only 2000 miles on the clock and the lower tax bracket. I know for a fact if I was purchasing this car new it would have been out of reach for me. I would have ended up purchasing one with a lot less spec new and then had to wait probably another 6 to 8 months for delivery, then lost another shed load of money on my trade in as well [smiley=bomb.gif], which this time around I think I did very well on    .
> 
> So all in all one very happy new TTRS owner here, anybody who orders one in my honest opinion won`t be disappointed what a fantastic car they are, good luck to everybody who is going to place an order soon  .


Press Cars always come with Mega Spec but when you get the Chance to buy an Audi Management Car like yours then you do normally get Great Spec with a Good History as well. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Toshiba

kmpowell said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what this is,
> 
> Audi smartphone interface	£250
> 
> 
> 
> Apple Carplay and Android Auto.
> 
> A total no-brainer.
Click to expand...

I'd strongly disagree with that one, 
CarPlay at least sucks big time and in the TT I'm "guessing" it will be even less useful with just a single shared screen. Its just not fluid and nice to use - in contrast to the inbuilt system.









into this space?


----------



## Nyxx

Toshiba with his" I would not spend more than 50k on a TT" you better not spec one up then you will get heart palpitations.

I just spec'ed my dream RS Custom paint,etc £70,700.

50K cheap as chips


----------



## Toshiba

Not palpitation, fits of giggles if someone wants to do that. :lol:


----------



## Nyxx

Well it would open up a lot of secondhand sports cars for that price.

But with a good boot,2+2 0-60 in 3.3 out the box it's a great car.


----------



## powerplay

I think I would genuinely struggle to spec one over 60k as many options I really have no need or justification for, but even at 60k I would probably have not paid that and likely would be going the RS3 route, so in retrospect I'm very glad I opted for a nearly new one.


----------



## tt3600

Well i'm going to Audi on Monday to discuss a deal and hopeful for more than 7% discount as that's what was offered after an email to a sales guy offering me 9% earlier in the year. I will see if there's a finance contribution but having never used Audi finance anything will be a bonus.


----------



## ROBH49

tt3600 said:


> Well i'm going to Audi on Monday to discuss a deal and hopeful for more than 7% discount as that's what was offered after an email to a sales guy offering me 9% earlier in the year. I will see if there's a finance contribution but having never used Audi finance anything will be a bonus.


Good luck please let us know how you get on, what colour and spec are you after?


----------



## tt3600

ROBH49 said:


> Good luck please let us know how you get on, what colour and spec are you after?


Still finalising the spec but i'm unsure whether to stick with Daytona Grey or go for Nardo Grey with the black pack.


----------



## kmpowell

powerplay said:


> I think I would genuinely struggle to spec one over 60k as many options I really have no need or justification for, but even at 60k I would probably have not paid that and likely would be going the RS3 route, so in retrospect I'm very glad I opted for a nearly new one.


Ditto, now the black wheels are available in 19", that wipes £1300 off the cost of upgrading to the 20's.

If I were buying, my chosen spec would list at £55,620 OTR


----------



## TerryCTR

tt3600 said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck please let us know how you get on, what colour and spec are you after?
> 
> 
> 
> Still finalising the spec but i'm unsure whether to stick with Daytona Grey or go for Nardo Grey with the black pack.
Click to expand...

Nardo with black pack gets my vote 8)

Im going to end up with an RS3 in that color, a must for kids is my excuse :roll:


----------



## ROBH49

tt3600 said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck please let us know how you get on, what colour and spec are you after?
> 
> 
> 
> Still finalising the spec but i'm unsure whether to stick with Daytona Grey or go for Nardo Grey with the black pack.
Click to expand...

Both fantastic colours my first choice would have been Nardo but the Daytona with black pack and the black wheels is just stunning I will post some pic`s over the weekend for you. Might just sway you in one or the other way. :wink:


----------



## 4433allanr

TerryCTR said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck please let us know how you get on, what colour and spec are you after?
> 
> 
> 
> Still finalising the spec but i'm unsure whether to stick with Daytona Grey or go for Nardo Grey with the black pack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nardo with black pack gets my vote 8)
> 
> Im going to end up with an RS3 in that color, a must for kids is my excuse :roll:
Click to expand...

Nardo plus black looks awesome.


----------



## T8TUM

Floret silver has been removed from the configurator 

It was certainly on the dealer configurator earlier in the week as I got a couple of quotes with it specified.

Annoyingly, it's still available in Germany and France.


----------



## powerplay

T8TUM said:


> Floret silver has been removed from the configurator
> 
> It was certainly on the dealer configurator earlier in the week as I got a couple of quotes with it specified.
> 
> Annoyingly, it's still available in Germany and France.


That's a bit off seeing as the default side profile picture at the top of the configurator is silver!! :lol:

It was there when I looked at it yesterday - I chose it on my test configuration!


----------



## T8TUM

powerplay said:


> That's a bit off seeing as the default side profile picture at the top of the configurator is silver!! :lol:
> 
> It was there when I looked at it yesterday - I chose it on my test configuration!


Very off.

Silver is the iconic TT colour imho, going all the way back to the prototype mk1. It is another mistake from Audi not making it available on the flagship TT.


----------



## ZephyR2

powerplay said:


> That's a bit off seeing as the default side profile picture at the top of the configurator is silver!! :lol:


Its a sort of a " ..... and here's what you could have won". :lol:


----------



## powerplay

ZephyR2 said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bit off seeing as the default side profile picture at the top of the configurator is silver!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a sort of a " ..... and here's what you could have won". :lol:
Click to expand...

Well you can still have it if you want it - Audi exclusive.

Thank you sir for your generous donation of £2,400 - I'm sure that will nicely cover the cost of using a popular colour we always have available :lol: :lol:


----------



## tt3600

They've added Design and Performance configuration suggestions. Performance adds the ceramic brakes.


----------



## T8TUM

powerplay said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bit off seeing as the default side profile picture at the top of the configurator is silver!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a sort of a " ..... and here's what you could have won". :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you can still have it if you want it - Audi exclusive.
> 
> Thank you sir for your generous donation of £2,400 - I'm sure that will nicely cover the cost of using a popular colour we always have available :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

For me at least, £2.4k for paint on top of a £58k desired spec is not going to happen.


----------



## tt3600

Audi Wins 2-Litre to 2.5-Litre










http://www.ukimediaevents.com/engineoft ... .php?id=65

*Review*

_Technical Specification _
Audi RS 3 Sportback
Engine Capacity: 2,480cc
Number of Cylinders: 5
Power Output: 367ps
Bore x Stroke: 82.5 x 92.8mm
Compression Ratio: 10:1

Another year and another victory for Audi with its 2.5-litre five-cylinder turbo heart. And this latest win takes Ingolstadt's finest trophy tally in this category class alone to an amazing eight since the turn of the decade.

That the 405ps powerhouse has again cemented itself as the best design in this grouping is a true testament to Audi's engineering prowess. Since the engine debuted in 2010 it has been known for its unmistakable crackling, popping soundtrack, reminiscent of Quattro's rally heyday in the 1980s. Also since its launch, Audi has continued to evolve the 2.5 five-cylinder unit, keeping it refreshed, tuned and ahead of the competition.

For this year, the RS turbo heart fended off competition from some very talented rivals - including stablemate Porsche with its all-new 2.5 four-cylinder turbo. The engine, which drives the 718 Boxster S and the 718 Cayman S, pushed the Audi 2.5 victor all the way, but eventually fell short, 111 points in the red. Meanwhile other challengers successfully defeated in the class included offerings from Ford, Mercedes-Benz, Mazda and Toyota.

But it's not hard to see why the Audi engine won. Packed full of technologies providing pure performance and sporting character, the refreshed RS unit now drives Audi's most powerful TT - the TT RS - in its latest application, delivering 405ps output and 480Nm torque.

Judges were keen to wax lyrical about the five-pot that just seems to get better with age. Freelancer Yves Maroselli marvelled, "Audi has made power delivery from this special five-cylinder unit so refined and really exciting at the same time."

Natan Tazelaar, a jury member from the Netherlands, further confirmed the reasons for the motor's ongoing appeal: "The Audi 2.5-litre deserves points simply for being a five-cylinder, but next to that it sounds great, is extremely powerful and can be very docile and calm, or wild and outrageous."

*Winner interview*

http://www.ukimediaevents.com/engineoft ... .php?id=65


----------



## TTRS Taff

Well My Order officially went in Today.. A few things had to be changed.. Gutted i couldn't have Grey seats but now having black, but I will get the centres of them Done in matching Body Colour Leather to have it exactly as I want. I decided to go for the 19 inch wheels as don't like the 20's and it saved me 2 grand as well.. I'd rather have 20's but the 19's will do for now. I had to put a 10K deposit because of the exclusive colour.

So my Spec - with new configurator.

Exclusive Paint Colour (Secret for now)
Matrix LED Headlights
Matrix OLED Rear Lights
Sports Exhaust
High Gloss Styling Pack
19 Inch 5 Arm Polygon Wheels in Gloss Anthracite Black 
RS Sports Exhaust
RS Sport Suspension with Magnetic Ride
Privacy Glass
Carbon Interior Trim
Comfort and Sound Pack.
4 year Warranty

I will know the lead time Sunday or Monday.

I'm selling my 60 plate Suzuka Grey RS privately,when the time comes. It's done 31,000 miles.


----------



## powerplay

tt3600 said:


> Audi Wins 2-Litre to 2.5-Litre
> ...


But the official figure is 400ps and it debuted in 2009 not 2010 :roll:


----------



## powerplay

Well I've just configured the exact car I have on the configurator.

From the previous brochure I'd already priced it at £58,125, however because the packs on offer are different and prices have crept up generally, it is now £59,600 

So with that in mind, by buying used with about 3k miles on it, I saved a smidge over 11% 8)


----------



## Koimlg

Real Thing said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have also noticed that you can`t spec TPMS, you also can`t spec carbon wing mirrors with the black pack. The smokers pack is also missing not that I smoke but I do like the little Audi ringed cup that you get in the centre console its handy for putting your house keys in  .
> 
> I did out of curiosity put the spec of my car into the configurator last night and if you where to add the Carbon mirrors at £1.250 TPMS at £200 and the smokers pack at £30 my car came in at 67k  .
> 
> Looks like I grabbed myself a bargain for a car with only 2000 miles on the clock and the lower tax bracket. I know for a fact if I was purchasing this car new it would have been out of reach for me. I would have ended up purchasing one with a lot less spec new and then had to wait probably another 6 to 8 months for delivery, then lost another shed load of money on my trade in as well [smiley=bomb.gif], which this time around I think I did very well on    .
> 
> So all in all one very happy new TTRS owner here, anybody who orders one in my honest opinion won`t be disappointed what a fantastic car they are, good luck to everybody who is going to place an order soon  .
> 
> 
> 
> That is the Advantage of Purchasing a Press Car you do get Mega Spec but can put some people of buying if they think it's been abused.
Click to expand...

Don't think it was a press car wasn't it just a D version car. I have one too


----------



## Mark Pred

T8TUM said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bit off seeing as the default side profile picture at the top of the configurator is silver!! :lol:
> 
> It was there when I looked at it yesterday - I chose it on my test configuration!
> 
> 
> 
> Very off.
> 
> Silver is the iconic TT colour imho, going all the way back to the prototype mk1. It is another mistake from Audi not making it available on the flagship TT.
Click to expand...

I'm yet to see another mk3 TT in Floret Silver, let alone a TTS. Very pleased with how my car looks and on the RS, with the black pack and black 19's (which I think look OK) in silver it would make a stunning looking car.


----------



## T8TUM

Mark Pred said:


> I'm yet to see another mk3 TT in Floret Silver, let alone a TTS. Very pleased with how my car looks and on the RS, with the black pack and black 19's (which I think look OK) in silver it would make a stunning looking car.


There are a couple of used Floret TTSs on the Audi website and other members on here have posted photos of their own cars. Stunning is definitely an accurate description.

I decided in January that the TTRS was for me, but didn't like the launch versions. However, I'm currently giving serious thought to a TTS. The car is well-specced as standard and is available: 1) with a manual gearbox 2) in Floret silver and 3) with the divine ten-spoke wheels. The price new starts at c£35k (orangewheels - includes finance contribution) vs £58k for my desired TTRS spec.

Obviously I could cut down on the options list on the RS. However, looking at Pistonheads, £20k gets you a nice Caterham.

TTRS or TTS + Caterham + change. Now that is a dilemma....


----------



## TFP

T8TUM said:


> TTRS or TTS + Caterham + change. Now that is a dilemma....


I had a CSR250 for a weekend.

That was enough, came to the conclusion that if I have an accident I probably wont survive.

Sitting at the traffic lights next to a lorry you just can't help think the driver probably can't see you.

I'd have a Caterham as a track day toy but not for public road use.

I think the new TTRS is too expensive, maybe wait a few months to see if any used ones come available.


----------



## kmpowell

T8TUM said:


> TTRS or TTS


I just popped into Orangewheels and Carwow an S-Tronic TTS Coupe with Tech pack, 20's, comfort/sound pack and a few other bits. Pretty much £7k discount straight off the bat...









TTS too cheap, TTRS too expensive, or both...


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride

kmpowell
Same car,same spec.... Orangewheels £38,216... weird,maybe cheaper in Scotland


----------



## willsavage

Reason the config wasn't launched until this week in the U.K. as there is a big push at goodwood on the models
Wonder how many new leads they got at the event on these cars


----------



## powerplay

TTRS was proudly first shown at Goodwood last year and it's only now, a whole year later, you can actually bloody place an order :lol:


----------



## Mark Pred

T8TUM said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm yet to see another mk3 TT in Floret Silver, let alone a TTS. Very pleased with how my car looks and on the RS, with the black pack and black 19's (which I think look OK) in silver it would make a stunning looking car.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple of used Floret TTSs on the Audi website and other members on here have posted photos of their own cars. Stunning is definitely an accurate description.
> 
> I decided in January that the TTRS was for me, but didn't like the launch versions. However, I'm currently giving serious thought to a TTS. The car is well-specced as standard and is available: 1) with a manual gearbox 2) in Floret silver and 3) with the divine ten-spoke wheels. The price new starts at c£35k (orangewheels - includes finance contribution) vs £58k for my desired TTRS spec.
> 
> Obviously I could cut down on the options list on the RS. However, looking at Pistonheads, £20k gets you a nice Caterham.
> 
> TTRS or TTS + Caterham + change. Now that is a dilemma....
Click to expand...

Yep, but I've never seen one in the 23,000 miles I have driven in my TTS, not one  It's a colour that really suits the mk3 as well, much like white suited the mk2 and silver again on the mk1. I've owned all three in those colours, so for the RS...

Suzuka Grey... I know it'll be £2500 and a wait, but having seen a new R8 in that colour, I'm considering it for the TTRS, with black styling pack of course 8)


----------



## ROBH49

Koimlg said:


> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have also noticed that you can`t spec TPMS, you also can`t spec carbon wing mirrors with the black pack. The smokers pack is also missing not that I smoke but I do like the little Audi ringed cup that you get in the centre console its handy for putting your house keys in  .
> 
> I did out of curiosity put the spec of my car into the configurator last night and if you where to add the Carbon mirrors at £1.250 TPMS at £200 and the smokers pack at £30 my car came in at 67k  .
> 
> Looks like I grabbed myself a bargain for a car with only 2000 miles on the clock and the lower tax bracket. I know for a fact if I was purchasing this car new it would have been out of reach for me. I would have ended up purchasing one with a lot less spec new and then had to wait probably another 6 to 8 months for delivery, then lost another shed load of money on my trade in as well [smiley=bomb.gif], which this time around I think I did very well on    .
> 
> So all in all one very happy new TTRS owner here, anybody who orders one in my honest opinion won`t be disappointed what a fantastic car they are, good luck to everybody who is going to place an order soon  .
> 
> 
> 
> That is the Advantage of Purchasing a Press Car you do get Mega Spec but can put some people of buying if they think it's been abused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't think it was a press car wasn't it just a D version car. I have one too
Click to expand...

No it wasn`t a press car, it was an Audi top management car I was shown the relevant paperwork at point of sale.


----------



## Real Thing

ROBH49 said:


> No it wasn`t a press car, it was an Audi top management car I was shown the relevant paperwork at point of sale.


Sorry Mate I was told this was the Car Norwich had for sale:


----------



## ROBH49

Real Thing said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasn`t a press car, it was an Audi top management car I was shown the relevant paperwork at point of sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Mate I was told this was the Car Norwich had for sale:
Click to expand...

Hi Real Thing.

Yeah see what you meant same spec and colour car just the last digit of the registration is different, I had to look twice myself :lol: :lol: .


----------



## Real Thing

ROBH49 said:


> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasn`t a press car, it was an Audi top management car I was shown the relevant paperwork at point of sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Mate I was told this was the Car Norwich had for sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Real Thing.
> 
> Yeah see what you meant same spec and colour car just the last digit of the registration is different, I had to look twice myself :lol: :lol: .
Click to expand...

Excellent Purchase then Rob even better than I thought I've also edit my original post just to make sure people don't think yours is the youtube Car (like me :lol: ) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Enjoy as they are a Fantastic Machine.


----------



## ROBH49

Hi Real Thing.

Yeah see what you meant same spec and colour car just the last digit of the registration is different, I had to look twice myself :lol: :lol: .[/quote]

Excellent Purchase then Rob even better than I thought I've also edit my original post just to make sure people don't think yours is the youtube Car (like me :lol: ) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Enjoy as they are a Fantastic Machine.[/quote]

Cheers mate much appreciated, I have taken some great shots over the weekend after she had a good old 3 hour clean  .

I will post them up as soon as I get a minute and if I can remember how to do it.


----------



## TerryCTR

The Photobucket app is very easy to use and handy for uploading photos


----------



## brittan

TerryCTR said:


> The Photobucket app is very easy to use and handy for uploading photos


But PB has recently started to block image sharing links to other sites, forums etc. 
I'd suggest picking another image hosting site.

See this from the Site News section: 


Gone said:


> A note to the whole forum:
> 
> Photobucket now seem to be enforcing their image hosting and sharing rules. This means that any photos hosted on photobucket can no longer be shared to other sites such as the TT Forum. The effect of this is that any photos shown here linked from PB will not be visible.
> 
> This has potential to affect a lot of the how to guides in the knowledge bases as well as people's photos of their pride an joy.
> 
> You can get around it by paying PB the princely sum of $400 per year, so it seems.
> 
> I thought it worth mentioning. Further discussion on Pistonheads here
> 
> https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/top ... &t=1681485
> 
> There are other sites that I suggest you now switch over to if you want to share photos to the forum without paying what many may feel is an excessive annual fee.


----------



## TerryCTR

I retract that statement then



Edit- still working for me


----------



## tt3600

Try this for posting images.

https://postimage.io/

The also have a desktop app where you can snapshop say a portion of your screen and it returns a link you can paste in the forum.


----------



## ROBH49

Thanks guy will give it a try at some point this week.


----------



## daddow

T8TUM said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm yet to see another mk3 TT in Floret Silver, let alone a TTS. Very pleased with how my car looks and on the RS, with the black pack and black 19's (which I think look OK) in silver it would make a stunning looking car.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple of used Floret TTSs on the Audi website and other members on here have posted photos of their own cars. Stunning is definitely an accurate description.
> 
> I decided in January that the TTRS was for me, but didn't like the launch versions. However, I'm currently giving serious thought to a TTS. The car is well-specced as standard and is available: 1) with a manual gearbox 2) in Floret silver and 3) with the divine ten-spoke wheels. The price new starts at c£35k (orangewheels - includes finance contribution) vs £58k for my desired TTRS spec.
> 
> Obviously I could cut down on the options list on the RS. However, looking at Pistonheads, £20k gets you a nice Caterham.
> 
> TTRS or TTS + Caterham + change. Now that is a dilemma....
Click to expand...

I had the Floret Silver on my TDI, (since PXd), it was the colour that convinced me to sell my MK2 polished it is stunning.


----------



## tt3600

Well i've placed my order


----------



## powerplay

Do you have an ETA?


----------



## bainsyboy

Looked into placing an order today against my one.... 58K for the options that i want but monthly payments shoot up to a thousand pounds a month. 
Will have to stick it with the black rs at the minute.. Love the car when it's clean BUT as soon as you hit the button to start it and drive off its bleeding dirty again... My advice steer clear of black


----------



## TerryCTR

That's mental and not worth it at all, I hear the pain of black but for me it makes a car more aggressive and you can't beat the shine when clean.

You could always go down the wrap route if you fancy a different colour


----------



## T8TUM

daddow said:


> T8TUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm yet to see another mk3 TT in Floret Silver, let alone a TTS. Very pleased with how my car looks and on the RS, with the black pack and black 19's (which I think look OK) in silver it would make a stunning looking car.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple of used Floret TTSs on the Audi website and other members on here have posted photos of their own cars. Stunning is definitely an accurate description.
> 
> I decided in January that the TTRS was for me, but didn't like the launch versions. However, I'm currently giving serious thought to a TTS. The car is well-specced as standard and is available: 1) with a manual gearbox 2) in Floret silver and 3) with the divine ten-spoke wheels. The price new starts at c£35k (orangewheels - includes finance contribution) vs £58k for my desired TTRS spec.
> 
> Obviously I could cut down on the options list on the RS. However, looking at Pistonheads, £20k gets you a nice Caterham.
> 
> TTRS or TTS + Caterham + change. Now that is a dilemma....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had the Floret Silver on my TDI, (since PXd), it was the colour that convinced me to sell my MK2 polished it is stunning.
Click to expand...

I've emailed the Audi UK brand director expressing my disappointment that Floret is gone as a reasonably-priced option and requesting it to be re-instated.

It's seemingly available on a large section of the Audi UK model range (including the TTS and other RS models) and is still on the TT RS configurators in Germany, France and Italy.

We'll see what he comes back with, but nothing ventured and all that... If any other prospective TT RS owners are interested in Floret please post here or PM me as that will add weight to my request. It'll be interesting to see how much VW/Audi listen to their customers.


----------



## powerplay

Looks like these TTRS (and RS3s) are gonna be real little pocket rockets once tuned.

How does 490-500bhp with just a software map sound? :lol:


----------



## tt3600

powerplay said:


> Do you have an ETA?


Not yet. All l know is i'm first at my local.


----------



## kmpowell

tt3600 said:


> Well i've placed my order


Congrats, what spec?

Did you talk to Aidan in the end?


----------



## tt3600

kmpowell said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well i've placed my order
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, what spec?
> 
> Did you talk to Aidan in the end?
Click to expand...

Made the deal via a local dealer in the end. Because i'd previously bought my RS from them they were willing to provide a discount.

Ara blue
19" x 9.0J '5-arm polygon' design alloy wheels in matt titanium-look, diamond cut finish
RS Sport suspension with Audi Magnetic Ride
Matrix LED headlights with LED rear lights and dynamic front and rear indicators
High-gloss Black Styling Pack - Audi doesn't allow me the carbon door mirrors with this pack :x 
Door mirrors (folding with auto-dimming function)
Black upholstery with Red stitching
Bang & Olufsen Sound System
Hill-hold assist
Rear-view camera
4 year Audi warranty
Privacy glass

Couldn't order the tyre pressure monitoring for tyre pressure readings/temperature as it's not in the pricelist brochure.


----------



## ROBH49

tt3600 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well i've placed my order
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, what spec?
> 
> Did you talk to Aidan in the end?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made the deal via a local dealer in the end. Because i'd previously bought my RS from them they were willing to provide a discount.
> 
> Ara blue
> 19" x 9.0J '5-arm polygon' design alloy wheels in matt titanium-look, diamond cut finish
> RS Sport suspension with Audi Magnetic Ride
> Matrix LED headlights with LED rear lights and dynamic front and rear indicators
> High-gloss Black Styling Pack - Audi doesn't allow me the carbon door mirrors with this pack :x
> Door mirrors (folding with auto-dimming function)
> Black upholstery with Red stitching
> Bang & Olufsen Sound System
> Hill-hold assist
> Rear-view camera
> 4 year Audi warranty
Click to expand...

I know re the wing mirrors this I find very strange, my car has them with the black styling package  , you'd think Audi would want you to have them at £1250 cheap at half the price (NOT) :lol: :lol:


----------



## bainsyboy

TerryCTR.... It looks good for about five minutes... Drives me mental as a bit ocd when it comes to my cars looking clean. 
Can highly recommend poor boys black hole glaze though as does put a nice shine on to the car


----------



## ROBH49

Hi tt3600.

Didn`t you go for the sports exhaust?


----------



## tt3600

ROBH49 said:


> Hi tt3600.
> 
> Didn`t you go for the sports exhaust?


Nope i'm happy with the standard exhaust in gen 1.


----------



## ROBH49

tt3600 said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi tt3600.
> 
> Didn`t you go for the sports exhaust?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope i'm happy with the standard exhaust in gen 1.
Click to expand...

Its a nice spec you have there anyway, I don`t think you'll be disappointed with the car as its a massive step up from the MK2 in my opinion.


----------



## powerplay

I wonder is there any need to spec the hill hold assist?

Seems to work just fine without it, I think the electronic handbrake kinda makes it redundant and it's just an ecuse for Audi to relieve you of a bit more wonga. 8)

I stopped on a hill yesterday about 8%, pulled away no issues, could feel the handbrake holding the car until I applied throttle.


----------



## kmpowell

powerplay said:


> I wonder is there any need to spec the hill hold assist?
> 
> Seems to work just fine without it, I think the electronic handbrake kinda makes it redundant and it's just an ecuse for Audi to relieve you of a bit more wonga. 8)
> 
> I stopped on a hill yesterday about 8%, pulled away no issues, could feel the handbrake holding the car until I applied throttle.


HHA is something I had on my RS4 and I really miss it on my Range Rover. It's not just about being on a hill, I used it mostly in traffic and at stop/start situations.

Roundabout and/or traffic-light getaways are particularly good with the HHA feature because you don't have to hold your foot on the brake whilst you wait, you simply have your foot on the accelerator pedal ready to go as soon as it's clear.

All this from a simple tap of the brake when you come to a halt. There's no blinding the driver behind you with brake lights either.


----------



## TerryCTR

bainsyboy said:


> TerryCTR.... It looks good for about five minutes... Drives me mental as a bit ocd when it comes to my cars looking clean.
> Can highly recommend poor boys black hole glaze though as does put a nice shine on to the car


Yes mate I used to use that on my civic type r a long time ago now. These days it's purple haze supernatural hybrid I use, gives a great shine and 6 months protection being half sealant.

One of my favorite examples (from photo bucket)


----------



## debonair

kmpowell said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder is there any need to spec the hill hold assist?
> 
> Seems to work just fine without it, I think the electronic handbrake kinda makes it redundant and it's just an ecuse for Audi to relieve you of a bit more wonga. 8)
> 
> I stopped on a hill yesterday about 8%, pulled away no issues, could feel the handbrake holding the car until I applied throttle.
> 
> 
> 
> HHA is something I had on my RS4 and I really miss it on my Range Rover. It's not just about being on a hill, I used it mostly in traffic and at stop/start situations.
> 
> Roundabout and/or traffic-light getaways are particularly good with the HHA feature because you don't have to hold your foot on the brake whilst you wait, you simply have your foot on the accelerator pedal ready to go as soon as it's clear.
> 
> All this from a simple tap of the brake when you come to a halt. There's no blinding the driver behind you with brake lights either.
Click to expand...

Agree completely. When I was going to order new I didn't spec this but when things changed and I bought the TTS which has HHA I wouldn't want to be without it. I do a lot of driving in heavy stop/start traffic and like kmpowell said it's very useful not having to keep your foot on the brake all the time and not having to keep putting the handbrake on. It's a great and very useful feature for me.


----------



## powerplay

kmpowell said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder is there any need to spec the hill hold assist?
> 
> Seems to work just fine without it, I think the electronic handbrake kinda makes it redundant and it's just an ecuse for Audi to relieve you of a bit more wonga. 8)
> 
> I stopped on a hill yesterday about 8%, pulled away no issues, could feel the handbrake holding the car until I applied throttle.
> 
> 
> 
> HHA is something I had on my RS4 and I really miss it on my Range Rover. It's not just about being on a hill, I used it mostly in traffic and at stop/start situations.
> 
> Roundabout and/or traffic-light getaways are particularly good with the HHA feature because you don't have to hold your foot on the brake whilst you wait, you simply have your foot on the accelerator pedal ready to go as soon as it's clear.
> 
> All this from a simple tap of the brake when you come to a halt. There's no blinding the driver behind you with brake lights either.
Click to expand...

But does the electronic handbrake just do exactly the same? Ie, come to stop, pull button, remove foot from brake, just press accelerator when you want to go, handbrake automatically releases as soon as the engine takes the load.

Seems a lot to pay for not just occaisionally pulling the handbrake button :lol:


----------



## debonair

powerplay said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder is there any need to spec the hill hold assist?
> 
> Seems to work just fine without it, I think the electronic handbrake kinda makes it redundant and it's just an ecuse for Audi to relieve you of a bit more wonga. 8)
> 
> I stopped on a hill yesterday about 8%, pulled away no issues, could feel the handbrake holding the car until I applied throttle.
> 
> 
> 
> HHA is something I had on my RS4 and I really miss it on my Range Rover. It's not just about being on a hill, I used it mostly in traffic and at stop/start situations.
> 
> Roundabout and/or traffic-light getaways are particularly good with the HHA feature because you don't have to hold your foot on the brake whilst you wait, you simply have your foot on the accelerator pedal ready to go as soon as it's clear.
> 
> All this from a simple tap of the brake when you come to a halt. There's no blinding the driver behind you with brake lights either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But does the electronic handbrake just do exactly the same? Ie, come to stop, pull button, remove foot from brake, just press accelerator when you want to go, handbrake automatically releases as soon as the engine takes the load.
> 
> Seems a lot to pay for not just occaisionally pulling the handbrake button :lol:
Click to expand...

I guess it depends what kind of driving you do. I'd be constantly either putting the handbrake on or holding my foot on the brake. I have a 17 mile journey to/from work, often in heavy traffic which is constantly stop/start.


----------



## GrantTTS

I do not have it on my TTS but my wife's Golf has it. In normal driving around town I find it can make for jerky progress if you are lazy modulating your foot on the brake to stop it it engaging. I also find it a pain for tight manoeuvring I end up undoing the seat belt to stop it working, I can see myself appearing through the back of the garage or in my neighbours garden some day if i didn't


----------



## powerplay

debonair said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> But does the electronic handbrake just do exactly the same? Ie, come to stop, pull button, remove foot from brake, just press accelerator when you want to go, handbrake automatically releases as soon as the engine takes the load.
> 
> Seems a lot to pay for not just occaisionally pulling the handbrake button :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it depends what kind of driving you do. I'd be constantly either putting the handbrake on or holding my foot on the brake. I have a 17 mile journey to/from work, often in heavy traffic which is constantly stop/start.
Click to expand...

Sure - but you only really need the HHA on a hill, where it's good practice to apply the handbrake anyway?


----------



## debonair

powerplay said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> But does the electronic handbrake just do exactly the same? Ie, come to stop, pull button, remove foot from brake, just press accelerator when you want to go, handbrake automatically releases as soon as the engine takes the load.
> 
> Seems a lot to pay for not just occaisionally pulling the handbrake button :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it depends what kind of driving you do. I'd be constantly either putting the handbrake on or holding my foot on the brake. I have a 17 mile journey to/from work, often in heavy traffic which is constantly stop/start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure - but you only really need the HHA on a hill, where it's good practice to apply the handbrake anyway?
Click to expand...

I think the name of it is misleading, it's not just for use on hills. When I am stuck for miles in traffic, every day, if I didn't have the HHA I would either have to apply the handbrake goodness knows how many times or keep my foot on the brake constantly when I am stopped, sometimes for many minutes, otherwise the car would keep going forward. With HHA, I just stop, whether it be on a hill or flat road, take my foot off the brake and pull off again when I'm ready. No need to apply handbrake or keep my foot on the brake to stop the car moving.

If you don't want it on all the time just push the off button and it switches off, no need to undo your belt.


----------



## Alex_S

powerplay said:


> Looks like these TTRS (and RS3s) are gonna be real little pocket rockets once tuned.
> 
> How does 490-500bhp with just a software map sound? :lol:


Impressive, where has that figure come from?

Not like they really need much more power, im already keeping up with Mclaren's!!


----------



## Alex_S

tt3600 said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi tt3600.
> 
> Didn`t you go for the sports exhaust?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope i'm happy with the standard exhaust in gen 1.
Click to expand...

Sports exhaust not really required unless you want the machine gun fire on overun.

The standard exhaust is already louder than the sport exhaust on the TTRS Mk2.


----------



## KevC

kmpowell said:


> All this from a simple tap of the brake when you come to a halt. There's no blinding the driver behind you with brake lights either.


The brake lights do stay on with HHA.


----------



## TerryCTR

Alex_S said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi tt3600.
> 
> Didn`t you go for the sports exhaust?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope i'm happy with the standard exhaust in gen 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sports exhaust not really required unless you want the machine gun fire on overun.
> 
> The standard exhaust is already louder than the sport exhaust on the TTRS Mk2.
Click to expand...

Machine gun fire :twisted:

I think you can replicate that down the line anyway with the secondary cat deletes


----------



## kmpowell

KevC said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this from a simple tap of the brake when you come to a halt. There's no blinding the driver behind you with brake lights either.
> 
> 
> 
> The brake lights do stay on with HHA.
Click to expand...

On my RS4 they didn't.


----------



## bainsyboy

Looks good TerryCTR. I may ha e to lo on into it


----------



## TerryCTR

Certainly makes cleaner that bit easier if it's any consolation


----------



## brittan

TerryCTR said:


> I think you can replicate that down the line anyway with the secondary cat deletes


No, that can't be done - there are no secondary cats.


----------



## TerryCTR

Am I thinking about the RS3 again?!


----------



## brittan

TerryCTR said:


> Am I thinking about the RS3 again?!


Mk2 TT RS had secondary cats, the Mk3 version does not.


----------



## KevC

kmpowell said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this from a simple tap of the brake when you come to a halt. There's no blinding the driver behind you with brake lights either.
> 
> 
> 
> The brake lights do stay on with HHA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On my RS4 they didn't.
Click to expand...

They do on the TT though.


----------



## 4433allanr

On the A3 they stayed on for about 15 seconds with hold assist, however on the TT they seem to stay on and the third brake light is very bright.


----------



## kmpowell

tt3600 said:


> 19" x 9.0J '5-arm polygon' design alloy wheels in matt titanium-look, diamond cut finish


Great spec, but IIWY I'd consider swapping the 19" Matt titanium wheels for 19" black, especially as you are going for the black styling pack. IMO the matt titanium wheels look a bit shite...


----------



## tt3600

Hmmm, this is what it looks like from the UK configurator...I'm wondering if there are RS owners here with the same wheels that could confirm they look as per the image?


----------



## powerplay

kmpowell said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 19" x 9.0J '5-arm polygon' design alloy wheels in matt titanium-look, diamond cut finish
> 
> 
> 
> Great spec, but IIWY I'd consider swapping the 19" Matt titanium wheels for 19" black, especially as you are going for the black styling pack. IMO the matt titanium wheels look a bit shite...
Click to expand...

I would agree - although let's be honest, none of the wheel designs are any good, Audi need to headhunt from BMW or Porsche!


----------



## tt3600

I found a video with the same exterior colour, black pack and wheels. I think these look OK to me :?:


----------



## brittan

tt3600 said:


> I found a video with the same exterior colour, black pack and wheels. I think these look OK to me :?:


Your car so choose what YOU think looks OK to you. Ignore others who want to spec YOUR car. 

My wheels look like those in your video link, rather than like those in your configurator picture.


----------



## Nyxx

The starting car in the Audi Configurator is now Catalunya red, silver has gone.


----------



## powerplay

Panic - looks like a worldwide shortage of Floret Silver.

Still not taken the transport blocks out of the online rendering either :roll: :lol:


----------



## Nyxx

Most of the Mk3's I see are Black, then white, never seen a Floret Silver yet.


----------



## Dash

Seen plenty of primer grey MK3s.

Nobody going for an exclusive colour? If somebody can get one in something outrageous, I might buy it off you when you come to sell it down the line 

HHA - are we saying all this does is apply the handbrake for you? I think I had it on an A5, if I lightly pressed the brake pedal I would get a green handbrake light and I could drive off by pressing the accelerator. If I heavily pressed the pedal I'd get a red light and things would get confusing about when I could drive off and people would beep at me.

My other car is an auto, and that has what I thought would be HHA, when I'm on a hill and release the manual handbrake, the car doesn't roll back before I apply throttle. It seems a lot more intuitive than what was on the A5, but then it is conventional handbrake and not one of those push button affairs.

Real shame that this car isn't available with conventional controls. I landed up hating the A5 doing everything slightly differently to how I wanted.


----------



## GrantTTS

Dash said:


> Seen plenty of primer grey MK3s.
> 
> Nobody going for an exclusive colour? If somebody can get one in something outrageous, I might buy it off you when you come to sell it down the line
> 
> HHA - are we saying all this does is apply the handbrake for you? I think I had it on an A5, if I lightly pressed the brake pedal I would get a green handbrake light and I could drive off by pressing the accelerator. If I heavily pressed the pedal I'd get a red light and things would get confusing about when I could drive off and people would beep at me.
> 
> My other car is an auto, and that has what I thought would be HHA, when I'm on a hill and release the manual handbrake, the car doesn't roll back before I apply throttle. It seems a lot more intuitive than what was on the A5, but then it is conventional handbrake and not one of those push button affairs.
> 
> Real shame that this car isn't available with conventional controls. I landed up hating the A5 doing everything slightly differently to how I wanted.


Yes that is the one. Seems a good idea until you try it to live with it. Oh and of course the other gem is my wife has it on her Golf but never remembers to put the handbrake on when she drives the TTS  :x


----------



## tt3600

brittan said:


> My wheels look like those in your video link, rather than like those in your configurator picture.


Is the star the same colour or darker?


----------



## Nyxx

Dash said:


> Seen plenty of primer grey MK3s.
> 
> Nobody going for an exclusive colour? If somebody can get one in something outrageous, I might buy it off you when you come to sell it down the line


Like this?, I love this, I speced it up put it came to £70k


----------



## brittan

tt3600 said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wheels look like those in your video link, rather than like those in your configurator picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the star the same colour or darker?
Click to expand...

On mine the star is "diamond cut", the same as the spokes and the outer circumference.

However, in a German pdf catalogue for the RS, dating back to August 2016, the wheels are shown with the star painted in silver/titanium/black.


----------



## powerplay

Any chance of a side-on pic for comparison?


----------



## brittan

Like this? 



I thought the black centres looked silly on grey wheels so I painted them. I have a set of Mk2 centres in the right colour but although they are the right size, they don't clip into the Mk3 wheel properly. I also changed the bolt covers to grey ones.


----------



## powerplay

Yes just like that.

Agree centre caps are better too.

Are your hubs rusting yet? :roll:


----------



## brittan

powerplay said:


> Are your hubs rusting yet? :roll:


No. As on my previous two TTs, one of the first jobs was to paint the hub part of the disc. On this car I've done them black - 2 coats of enamel paint. 8)


----------



## powerplay

Just received an official email from Audi to let me know the RS3 can now be ordered.

Still waiting on my dealer letting me know :roll:

And i'm still waiting to hear anything from anybody that I can order a TTRS :roll: :roll: :roll:

Oh - and the RS3 default colour is.... Floret Silver :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Drof

Anyone who has a TTRS or MK3 TT care to look at a possible way of removing the gas cap panel?

I have a gloss black one ready to be swapped out with the aluminum one. Just haven't seen any DIY and I obviously can't look and explore on my own (car should be here at the end of this week though!!)

Thx
Drof


----------



## bainsyboy

Pretty certain that you un do the screws around it with an Alan key and it lifts off. 
Also pretty certain that I saw a diy on how to do this on Waks tt website.. May be wrong though... Try googling fuel cap surround removal on tt as bound to bring something up.. I'd look but just off to bed after a lovely night shift


----------



## bainsyboy

Probably the same routine as this thread for the mk1
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=141435


----------



## JulesB

brittan said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the black centres looked silly on grey wheels so I painted them. I have a set of Mk2 centres in the right colour but although they are the right size, they don't clip into the Mk3 wheel properly. I also changed the bolt covers to grey ones.


Hi Brittan

Where did you get your bolt covers from?

Thanks


----------



## brittan

JulesB said:


> Where did you get your bolt covers from?
> 
> Thanks


Audi dealer; they are cheap. Also many sellers on ebay but watch their prices; quite often they ask above RRP!


----------



## Koimlg

tt3600 said:


> I found a video with the same exterior colour, black pack and wheels. I think these look OK to me :?:


This is the other combination that I searched the UK for before committing to my Catalunya red /black car. Ara blue and black pack is rather nice. Don't think there were any brought in last year let alone D version examples


----------



## tt3600

Well l hope it looks good in person. Nardo Grey was a possible choice but comes across as a marmite colour.


----------



## ROBH49

This is a question for Powerplay.

Could you please tell me where you got, and what type of panel filter you fitted to your TTRS and your thoughts on it, this would be much appreciated.

Cheers Robbie.


----------



## powerplay

ROBH49 said:


> This is a question for Powerplay.
> 
> Could you please tell me where you got, and what type of panel filter you fitted to your TTRS and your thoughts on it, this would be much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers Robbie.


I got a Pipercross filter from the cheapest Ebay shop I could find lol. Hard to tell if there's any improvement tbh but not really expecting any yet, the test will be in the future when I get a stage1 tune.


----------



## ROBH49

powerplay said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a question for Powerplay.
> 
> Could you please tell me where you got, and what type of panel filter you fitted to your TTRS and your thoughts on it, this would be much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers Robbie.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a Pipercross filter from the cheapest Ebay shop I could find lol. Hard to tell if there's any improvement tbh but not really expecting any yet, the test will be in the future when I get a stage1 tune.
Click to expand...

Okay thanks I will take a look later when I get in from work (Ebay is your friend and all that). :lol:


----------



## Madboynutter

Hi folks, I have ordered a shiny new AUDI TT RS which I will be receiving delivery of this September/October and I want to customize it via aftermarket bodystyling. Specifically what I want is to swap out the standard rear spoiler for a racing wing spoiler like THIS:










Plus I also want to add some trims etc...

Can any of you fine gentlemen or ladies recommend any good reputable companies within the UK who can assist me in this regard with respect to the new / latest model AUDI TT RS?  
.


----------



## Mark Pred

Madboynutter said:


> Hi folks, I have ordered a shiny new AUDI TT RS which I will be receiving delivery of this September/October and I want to customize it via aftermarket bodystyling. Specifically what I want is to swap out the standard rear spoiler for a racing wing spoiler like THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I also want to add some trims etc...
> 
> Can any of you fine gentlemen or ladies recommend any good reputable companies within the UK who can assist me in this regard with respect to the new / latest model AUDI TT RS?
> .


That's hideous. Might look OK on the back of 15 year old Astra van ...


----------



## Madboynutter

Mark Pred said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks, I have ordered a shiny new AUDI TT RS which I will be receiving delivery of this September/October and I want to customize it via aftermarket bodystyling. Specifically what I want is to swap out the standard rear spoiler for a racing wing spoiler like THIS...Plus I also want to add some trims etc...Can any of you fine gentlemen or ladies recommend any good reputable companies within the UK who can assist me in this regard with respect to the new / latest model AUDI TT RS?  .
> 
> 
> 
> That's hideous. Might look OK on the back of 15 year old Astra van ...
Click to expand...


.


----------



## Toshiba

Any place that does Audis with be fine, 
Try TT shop - matches the wheels.


----------



## Madboynutter

Mark Pred said:


> That's hideous. Might look OK on the back of 15 year old Astra van ...


Mark, just curious... Do you consider this car to look *"hideous"* ? 












Toshiba said:


> Any place that does Audis with be fine,
> Try TT shop - matches the wheels.


Thank you 

As it happens, further to posting on here, I made a few phone calls and the company that I will be using for some aftermarket upgrades including performance tuning are also going to fit the spoiler for me.

I'm going to have it custom wrapped as well... So it should look the nuts once everything is finished.

I love Audis. I currently own my third TT. I love it so much that I quite simply could not resist the idea of buying the new TT RS. So I guess that makes me an Audi-Addict  

.


----------



## jhoneyman

Mark Pred said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks, I have ordered a shiny new AUDI TT RS which I will be receiving delivery of this September/October and I want to customize it via aftermarket bodystyling. Specifically what I want is to swap out the standard rear spoiler for a racing wing spoiler like THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I also want to add some trims etc...
> 
> Can any of you fine gentlemen or ladies recommend any good reputable companies within the UK who can assist me in this regard with respect to the new / latest model AUDI TT RS?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> That's hideous. Might look OK on the back of 15 year old Astra van ...
Click to expand...

I would be keeping a new RS stock.


----------



## Madboynutter

jhoneyman said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks, I have ordered a shiny new AUDI TT RS which I will be receiving delivery of this September/October and I want to customize it via aftermarket bodystyling. Specifically what I want is to swap out the standard rear spoiler for a racing wing spoiler like THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I also want to add some trims etc...
> 
> Can any of you fine gentlemen or ladies recommend any good reputable companies within the UK who can assist me in this regard with respect to the new / latest model AUDI TT RS?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> That's hideous. Might look OK on the back of 15 year old Astra van ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be keeping a new RS stock.
Click to expand...

What do you mean? That would would keep a new RS's spoiler? Or that you would keep the whole RS as is without any modifications whatsoever?  
.


----------



## tt3600

Madboynutter said:


> Hi folks, I have ordered a shiny new AUDI TT RS which I will be receiving delivery of this September/October and I want to customize it via aftermarket bodystyling. Specifically what I want is to swap out the standard rear spoiler for a racing wing spoiler like THIS:


Looks like chav sh**. Why you'd spend ~£60K on a car and install a carbon fibre dinner table is beyond me.


----------



## Madboynutter

tt3600 said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks, I have ordered a shiny new AUDI TT RS which I will be receiving delivery of this September/October and I want to customize it via aftermarket bodystyling. Specifically what I want is to swap out the standard rear spoiler for a racing wing spoiler like THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like chav sh**. Why you'd spend ~£60K on a car and install a carbon fibre dinner table is beyond me.
Click to expand...

OMG seriously? :roll:

I'll ask you the same question then... Do you consider this car to look like *"chav sh**"*? 










Furthermore, I'm both astounded and flabbergasted at the ignorance of your question... so I suggest you might like to educate yourself a little with respect to something you've clearly never heard of called DOWNFORCE, which you can read about here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Downforce :wink:

And BTW the finished car that this will be going on the back of is ~£100,000 and 520 HP and will do 0-60 in 3.2-3.3 secs hence the professional racing wing spoiler for enhancing the downforce, but anyway... I'm seriously wondering whether I've made the mistake of joining the wrong forum... Is there anyone here who actually knows what they are talking about? :? 
.


----------



## tt3600

So what's wrong with the spoiler that's fitted then? I've yet to hear anyone say it doesn't have enough downforce.


----------



## powerplay

Personally I kinda agree it doesn't look that great - it does look functional, the sort of thing you see on hardcore track weapons, not daily drivers.

But if that's your thing and your TT needs the additional downforce on the track then go for it, no ones opinion matters except your own!


----------



## Alex_S

powerplay said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a question for Powerplay.
> 
> Could you please tell me where you got, and what type of panel filter you fitted to your TTRS and your thoughts on it, this would be much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers Robbie.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a Pipercross filter from the cheapest Ebay shop I could find lol. Hard to tell if there's any improvement tbh but not really expecting any yet, the test will be in the future when I get a stage1 tune.
Click to expand...

Ive fitted a K&N panel filter, revs a little more freely and slight improvement on throttle response.


----------



## Alex_S

Koimlg said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a video with the same exterior colour, black pack and wheels. I think these look OK to me :?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the other combination that I searched the UK for before committing to my Catalunya red /black car. Ara blue and black pack is rather nice. Don't think there were any brought in last year let alone D version examples
Click to expand...

Ive fitted wheel spacers which make a huge difference to the look of the wheels


----------



## Nyxx

@Madboynutter

First the wing.
The wing itself is beautiful, but the two flat end plates look like an afterthought, no shape no thought and just bolted on. A shame as the wing itself looks very nice.

The R8
As a track car it looks the part. Driving that around town just would look silly.

100k for your RS.
Well good for you it's your car and if you're a track nut like I was with my bikes I get it. It's just when going extreme on cars they look wrong for the road, but who cares do what makes your happy.

Forget what anyone else thinks it would be nice to follow your build.


----------



## ROBH49

Alex_S said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a question for Powerplay.
> 
> Could you please tell me where you got, and what type of panel filter you fitted to your TTRS and your thoughts on it, this would be much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers Robbie.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a Pipercross filter from the cheapest Ebay shop I could find lol. Hard to tell if there's any improvement tbh but not really expecting any yet, the test will be in the future when I get a stage1 tune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive fitted a K&N panel filter, revs a little more freely and slight improvement on throttle response.
Click to expand...

Cheers Alex-S I will take a look on E-bay later.

I did find years ago when I changed the filter and plugs on my Astra VXR that there was a very noticeable difference in the performance and throttle response.


----------



## Madboynutter

For those who are interested here's a mockup of the finished vehicle, although it won't be this colour:


----------



## ROBH49

Madboynutter said:


> For those who are interested here's a mockup of the finished vehicle, although it won't be this colour:


If you ask me I think it looks the muts nuts, I for one would be very interested to see you progress as and when you get the vehicle.


----------



## Omychron

Madboynutter said:


> For those who are interested here's a mockup of the finished vehicle, although it won't be this colour:


Ye, I'd ignore the negative comments. Looks damn good!


----------



## ROBH49

I just wish that I had that sort of money to throw at my car but unfortunately this time around this one has broken the bank. :lol:

Maybe in a few years when the cash flow is back up and her in doors stops wanting to go on nice holidays I might just be able to. :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:


----------



## tt3600

> Your TT RS Coupé is expected to begin construction on 13th November 2017.


 :?


----------



## ROBH49

tt3600 said:


> Your TT RS Coupé is expected to begin construction on 13th November 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> :?
Click to expand...

You aren't going see that this year then tt3600,  that's quite a wait, where you given any reasons why?


----------



## brittan

tt3600 said:


> Your TT RS Coupé is expected to begin construction on 13th November 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> :?
Click to expand...

That's ridiculous. If you had known that before closing the deal, would you still have gone for it?


----------



## bainsyboy

Rear spoiler looks awful on both cars in my eyes.. I cant see any TTRS being worth 100k and would rather spend the money on an r8... Although would never go over 60k for a daily drive


----------



## tt3600

ROBH49 said:


> You aren't going see that this year then tt3600,  that's quite a wait, where you given any reasons why?


I got this from the yourAudi site. I've emailed the salesman to see if he can do anything but no reason as yet.


----------



## TFP

bainsyboy said:


> Rear spoiler looks awful on both cars in my eyes.. I cant see any TTRS being worth 100k and would rather spend the money on an r8... Although would never go over 60k for a daily drive


I was thinking the same thing.

If my budget was 100k I'd be waiting for a lightly used R8 to come up.


----------



## tt3600

brittan said:


> That's ridiculous. If you had known that before closing the deal, would you still have gone for it?


I got the discount l wanted so possibly yes. Problem is the trade in value for my car was valued to October so i'm pretty sure it's going to be less if it's into the new year .


----------



## TTRS Taff

Got my build date for my RS..... October the 30th !!!!!


----------



## powerplay

Looks like Xmas prezzies all round then :lol:


----------



## tt3600

TTRS Taff said:


> Got my build date for my RS..... October the 30th !!!!!


So I'm not far after then. Still I've asked the dealer if they can do anything as they estimated I'd get the car in Oct.

What spec you gone for?


----------



## GrantTTS

Think Powerplay you passed my drive yesterday evening as I came out. Looked very nice and with a nice burble too from the exhaust.


----------



## ROBH49

As promised, I've uploaded some pics of my Daytona Grey TTRS, with black pack on the show us your MK3 thread


----------



## powerplay

GrantTTS said:


> Think Powerplay you passed my drive yesterday evening as I came out. Looked very nice and with a nice burble too from the exhaust.


Could have I guess, roughly where's your drive?!


----------



## powerplay

This vid 



 although Spanish does show the 19" wheels in anthracite black quite well. They look rather small to me  :lol:


----------



## tt3600

powerplay said:


> This vid
> 
> 
> 
> although Spanish does show the 19" wheels in anthracite black quite well. They look rather small to me  :lol:


Is the rev limiter dynamic then so on a cold start it limits the revs to a maximum ~5500 RPM?


----------



## Madboynutter

ROBH49 said:


> If you ask me I think it looks the muts nuts, I for one would be very interested to see you progress as and when you get the vehicle.





Omychron said:


> Ye, I'd ignore the negative comments. Looks damn good!


Thanks guys, it's nice to see some folks on here have good taste such as you fine gentlemen  

... I'm joking by the way, it's absolutely fine that some folks don't like the gigantic racing wing spoiler I'm sticking on the back of mine... personal preference is what keeps life interesting and something in-your-face like this is going to be like Marmite... you'll either love it or hate it, and neither is right or wrong, so all feedback is welcome, even those who don't like it 



ROBH49 said:


> I just wish that I had that sort of money to throw at my car but unfortunately this time around this one has broken the bank. :lol: Maybe in a few years when the cash flow is back up and her in doors stops wanting to go on nice holidays I might just be able to. :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:


My current Audi TT is the most expensive car I've owned but I just totally fell in love with the idea of what I could achieve with respect to modding the new TT-RS, so I thought what the hell! :wink:

Fortunately I don't have three ex-wives so I still retain some control over my wallet which kinda helps a bit! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:



tt3600 said:


> Your TT RS Coupé is expected to begin construction on 13th November 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> :?
Click to expand...




tt3600 said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my build date for my RS..... October the 30th !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm not far after then. Still I've asked the dealer if they can do anything as they estimated I'd get the car in Oct.
Click to expand...




ROBH49 said:


> You aren't going see that this year then tt3600,  that's quite a wait


That really sucks, but I hate to say that given my own experience it's not surprising... When did you place your order tt3600? I ordered mine in May 2016 and my production date is 21st August 2017 with delivery due sometime between mid-September to end of October... So I will be receiving delivery of mine *1.5 YEARS* after ordering it !!!   

No question that the lead-time on this vehicle has been and is beyond ridiculous :x :x :x That said, the silver lining is I've had quite a lot of time to get creative with mine :wink: 

*For those of you who've ordered a new Audi TT RS but have a while to wait before receiving delivery of your new car have a watch of this video to cheer you up... It's a recent race between your new car and the latest 659 HP Chevrolet Corvette Z06 supercar: *

*



*
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



bainsyboy said:


> I cant see any TTRS being worth 100k and would rather spend the money on an r8...





TFP said:


> I was thinking the same thing. If my budget was 100k I'd be waiting for a lightly used R8 to come up.


Each to their own 

But as it happens I test drove the R8 and to be completely honest for numerous reasons I much prefer the TT RS. In my opinion (and this is purely my opinion) the R8 is uncomfortable to sit in (particularly if you are tall, which I am), its visibility is awful, its storage is non-existent, its practicality as a daily use vehicle is zilch, and quite frankly it's nowhere near as fun to drive... but like I said that's purely my personal opinion :wink:

Regarding any TT RS being worth 100K, just to put things in perspective, my vehicle will be undergoing some very extensive enhancements, including an exclusive professional ABT Sportsline upgrade that's being limited to a total of 50 vehicles in the world, which in itself massively increases performance to being just a whisker off the latest 2017 Porsche 911 Turbo that costs 160K&#8230; and as it happens it will outperform the R8, so you'd be buying a lesser car&#8230; So I think it's fair to say it's indubitably worth 100K :wink: 
.


----------



## powerplay

Madboynutter said:


> That really sucks, but I hate to say that given my own experience it's not surprising... When did you place your order tt3600? I ordered mine in May 2016 and my production date is 21st August 2017 with delivery due sometime between mid-September to end of October... So I will be receiving delivery of mine *1.5 YEARS* after ordering it !!!
> 
> No question that the lead-time on this vehicle has been and is beyond ridiculous :x :x :x That said, the silver lining is I've had quite a lot of time to get creative with mine :wink:
> 
> *For those of you who've ordered a new Audi TT RS but have a while to wait before receiving delivery of your new car have a watch of this video to cheer you up... It's a recent race between your new car and the latest 659 HP Chevrolet Corvette Z06 supercar: *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Um, you ordered 1.5 years ago? I don't think so, UK order books only officially opened in the last week or two and elsewhere only earlier this year as far as I know. I think there was a chap, from Sweden IIRC, who managed to get one of the first vehicles ordered in Europe last year.

And in the vid you posted you refer to it as the new car we will be ordering, but that's a mk2 RS.

So just checking, you do know you're in the mk3 forum? :lol:


----------



## powerplay

tt3600 said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> This vid
> 
> 
> 
> although Spanish does show the 19" wheels in anthracite black quite well. They look rather small to me  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the rev limiter dynamic then so on a cold start it limits the revs to a maximum ~5500 RPM?
Click to expand...

Yes, vid here I did of my car - see it change at around 20secs in.


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> Um, you ordered 1.5 years ago? I don't think so, UK order books only officially opened in the last week or two and elsewhere only earlier this year as far as I know. I think there was a chap, from Sweden IIRC, who managed to get one of the first vehicles ordered in Europe last year.


Yes I did. I have the receipt for the deposit I paid and the order confirmation. The dealership is Amersham Audi and I could tell you who the person is who took my order, but I'd need to check he'd be OK for me to give his name out. So you don't know s**t.



powerplay said:


> And in the vid you posted you refer to it as the new car we will be ordering, but that's a mk2 RS... So just checking, you do know you're in the mk3 forum? :lol:


OK whatever, I'm done with this forum... It's pathetic... Too many children and too much petty B.S. 'World's greatest TT Resource?' I don't think so... Laters. :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## powerplay

Madboynutter said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, you ordered 1.5 years ago? I don't think so, UK order books only officially opened in the last week or two and elsewhere only earlier this year as far as I know. I think there was a chap, from Sweden IIRC, who managed to get one of the first vehicles ordered in Europe last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did. I have the receipt for the deposit I paid and the order confirmation. The dealership is Amersham Audi and I could tell you who the person is who took my order, but I'd need to check he'd be OK for me to give his name out. So you don't know s**t.
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in the vid you posted you refer to it as the new car we will be ordering, but that's a mk2 RS... So just checking, you do know you're in the mk3 forum? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK whatever, I'm done with this forum... It's pathetic... Too many children and too much petty B.S. 'World's greatest TT Resource?' I don't think so... Laters. :lol:  :lol:  :lol:
Click to expand...

Really?

Bit of a short fuse you have there.

Bye then! :roll:


----------



## tt3600

powerplay said:


> Yes, vid here I did of my car - see it change at around 20secs in.


Cool and it still has the oil temp as well.


----------



## kmpowell

Madboynutter said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, you ordered 1.5 years ago? I don't think so, UK order books only officially opened in the last week or two and elsewhere only earlier this year as far as I know. I think there was a chap, from Sweden IIRC, who managed to get one of the first vehicles ordered in Europe last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did. I have the receipt for the deposit I paid and the order confirmation. The dealership is Amersham Audi and I could tell you who the person is who took my order, but I'd need to check he'd be OK for me to give his name out. So you don't know s**t.
Click to expand...

The TTRS order screens opened very briefly ages ago. This allowed some dealers to place physical orders. However, ALL of those orders were cancelled by AUK when they found out they were only getting the pre-built cars.

What I suspect is your dealer has held on to your deposit since then, and you have now been placed back into the system with a new order. I suspect your order number will now change, unless there is a way of them reactivating the order.

So technically, you are both right.


----------



## Nyxx

If anyone is looking for a nice RS This one has a nice spec. 
https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ,1,t_geo,U


----------



## TFP

kmpowell said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, you ordered 1.5 years ago? I don't think so, UK order books only officially opened in the last week or two and elsewhere only earlier this year as far as I know. I think there was a chap, from Sweden IIRC, who managed to get one of the first vehicles ordered in Europe last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did. I have the receipt for the deposit I paid and the order confirmation. The dealership is Amersham Audi and I could tell you who the person is who took my order, but I'd need to check he'd be OK for me to give his name out. So you don't know s**t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The TTRS order screens opened very briefly ages ago. This allowed some dealers to place physical orders. However, ALL of those orders were cancelled by AUK when they found out they were only getting the pre-built cars.
> 
> What I suspect is your dealer has held on to your deposit since then, and you have now been placed back into the system with a new order. I suspect your order number will now change, unless there is a way of them reactivating the order.
> 
> So technically, you are both right.
Click to expand...

There we go, argument settled.

I have to say, I joined recently and nearly left, it has calmed down a bit lately though.


----------



## TFP

Nyxx said:


> If anyone is looking for a nice RS This one has a nice spec.
> https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ,1,t_geo,U


Yes, not sure why that one hasn't sold, I seem to remember that one when I bought in April.


----------



## powerplay

kmpowell said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, you ordered 1.5 years ago? I don't think so, UK order books only officially opened in the last week or two and elsewhere only earlier this year as far as I know. I think there was a chap, from Sweden IIRC, who managed to get one of the first vehicles ordered in Europe last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did. I have the receipt for the deposit I paid and the order confirmation. The dealership is Amersham Audi and I could tell you who the person is who took my order, but I'd need to check he'd be OK for me to give his name out. So you don't know s**t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The TTRS order screens opened very briefly ages ago. This allowed some dealers to place physical orders. However, ALL of those orders were cancelled by AUK when they found out they were only getting the pre-built cars.
> 
> What I suspect is your dealer has held on to your deposit since then, and you have now been placed back into the system with a new order. I suspect your order number will now change, unless there is a way of them reactivating the order.
> 
> So technically, you are both right.
Click to expand...

Ah yes I recall comments many many pages ago now.

I would think, if I had managed to actually place a deposit myself ages ago, I would know the situation, the fact AUK couldn't fulfil the early orders etc and that the dealer was holding the deposit to secure the first available order slot.

I would have just explained that instead of throwing toys out of my pram :lol:


----------



## powerplay

TFP said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is looking for a nice RS This one has a nice spec.
> https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ,1,t_geo,U
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, not sure why that one hasn't sold, I seem to remember that one when I bought in April.
Click to expand...

I looked at that when I was deciding whether to go for one or not, but ruled it out as it doesn't have B&O which was on my must-have list.

With 4.5k miles on it I 'd be surprised to see it go for fifty-anything given order books are now open.


----------



## Nyxx

I hear you, B&O is really nice, its about the only thing it has not got without going mental.
Its just a case if you want it now or can wait


----------



## bainsyboy

Can't really remember the time scales but I could have put a deposit down definitely over a year ago to confirm a build slot, so whoever has stated a year and a half I would have to agree with. 
I never did put a deposit down as I couldn't configure my car and audi would have had a grand of my money sat in there bank gaining interest


----------



## powerplay

bainsyboy said:


> Can't really remember the time scales but I could have put a deposit down definitely over a year ago to confirm a build slot, so whoever has stated a year and a half I would have to agree with.
> I never did put a deposit down as I couldn't configure my car and Audi would have had a grand of my money sat in their bank gaining interest


I know some had place deposits with their dealer but I distinctly remember it being discussed (probably many times lol) that you can do it with your dealer but it's just a contract between you and the dealer, not an actually confirmed order with order number and build slot etc; 1.5 years ago the car wasn't even officially launched - that happened at a press event at Audi City London last April, so to say you had "actually ordered" a car before then is pushing it :roll: :lol:


----------



## TFP

When I placed my thousand down in Sep 2016 it was against a build slot only, and no date was ever confirmed.

I got bored of waiting in the end.


----------



## bainsyboy

Haven't read the whole bit about orders.. But my deposit would have just been to guarantee one of the first build slots.. So wouldnt have been an actual order as such. I refused the lovely kind offer as you couldn't configure the car.. So woulld not know how much the total price would be and I preps Ally would never pay over 60k on a TT which this forum was touting that a good spec car would be


----------



## Koimlg

Madboynutter said:


> For those who are interested here's a mockup of the finished vehicle, although it won't be this colour:


It's a TTRS R with a few mods. I do like some bits ABT have done especially the small extensions to the sills. I asked ABT if they would sell them separately for my car but they wouldn't.


----------



## powerplay

I like the wheels and the gloss carbon bits, very nice. the stuck-on trying-to-look-important aero bits I'm not keen on though and the less said about the ridiculous spoiler the better :lol:

Doesn't belong with the rest of the TT design imho and looks very tacky.


----------



## GrantTTS

powerplay said:


> GrantTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Powerplay you passed my drive yesterday evening as I came out. Looked very nice and with a nice burble too from the exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> Could have I guess, roughly where's your drive?!
Click to expand...

South of Hailsham you were heading in bound


----------



## powerplay

GrantTTS said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GrantTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Powerplay you passed my drive yesterday evening as I came out. Looked very nice and with a nice burble too from the exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> Could have I guess, roughly where's your drive?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South of Hailsham you were heading in bound
Click to expand...

Sounds plausible then, I would have been going from Ersham Road to Amberstone via Battle Road around 8.50-8.55pm.

If so then yes, that would have been yours truly


----------



## GrantTTS

[quote

Sounds plausible then, I would have been going from Ersham Road to Amberstone via Battle Road around 8.50-8.55pm.

If so then yes, that would have been yours truly [/quote]

Spot on just before 9


----------



## powerplay

GrantTTS said:


> Sounds plausible then, I would have been going from Ersham Road to Amberstone via Battle Road around 8.50-8.55pm.
> 
> If so then yes, that would have been yours truly
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on just before 9
Click to expand...

I'll look out for you next time :lol:


----------



## TTRS Taff

tt3600 said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my build date for my RS..... October the 30th !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm not far after then. Still I've asked the dealer if they can do anything as they estimated I'd get the car in Oct.
> 
> What spec you gone for?
Click to expand...

Sorry only just seen your post, this is my spec

Exclusive Paint Colour (Secret for now)
Matrix LED Headlights
Matrix OLED Rear Lights
Sports Exhaust
High Gloss Styling Pack
19 Inch 5 Arm Polygon Wheels in Gloss Anthracite Black 
RS Sports Exhaust
RS Sport Suspension with Magnetic Ride
Privacy Glass
Carbon Interior Trim
Comfort and Sound Pack.
4 year Warranty


----------



## GrantTTS

powerplay said:


> GrantTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds plausible then, I would have been going from Ersham Road to Amberstone via Battle Road around 8.50-8.55pm.
> 
> If so then yes, that would have been yours truly
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on just before 9
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll look out for you next time :lol:
Click to expand...

Daytona grey TTS, private plate oh and knackered seat trims!


----------



## tt3600

TTRS Taff said:


> Sorry only just seen your post, this is my spec


Nice spec looking forward to seeing the colour.


----------



## Rapture

Koimlg said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are interested here's a mockup of the finished vehicle, although it won't be this colour:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a TTRS R with a few mods. I do like some bits ABT have done especially the small extensions to the sills. I asked ABT if they would sell them separately for my car but they wouldn't.
Click to expand...

This kind of looks similar.










https://www.audi-mediacenter.com/en/pre ... di-tt-9115


----------



## powerplay

Nothing there really appeals to me except the wheels.

I would have those in a heartbeat


----------



## tt3600

Come on who's TT-RS is this being wrapped?


----------



## bainsyboy

And there was me thinking that Prince was dead .


----------



## SpudZ

Preferred the white tbh :?


----------



## powerplay

As good-a-job as it is, as soon as you open a door or the bonnet you can see it's been wrapped and that puts me off.

Plus that colour just says "Vauxhall Nova" to me :lol:

Would have to be something that looks like a 2.5k exclusive colour to be worth it imho


----------



## TTRS Taff

tt3600 said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry only just seen your post, this is my spec
> 
> 
> 
> Nice spec looking forward to seeing the colour.
Click to expand...

Thank you and looking forward to seeing yours too , we will probably get them around the same time.


----------



## TTRS Taff

SpudZ said:


> Preferred the white tbh :?


Me too... looks cheap now


----------



## powerplay




----------



## AkosF

I couldn't see the possibility to order a Roadster, but my dealer did it, finally. 
Delivery time is 17-20 weeks, so it's before Xmas. :roll:
(Arablue, beige top, 20" wheels, exclusive interior, many extras)


----------



## RockKramer

powerplay said:


>


Now anyone can have the additional 'Performance' bits... direct from Audi!
https://www.pistonheads.com/news/ph-ger ... ased/36484


----------



## Alex_S

So it looks it looks like 465hp will be where its at for Stage 1


----------



## MQB_8S

TFP said:


> I have to say, I joined recently and nearly left, it has calmed down a bit lately though.


Likewise - certainly not one of the best forums I've browsed recently. Childish bickering is doing nothing for the hair dresser stereo type either...


----------



## powerplay

Alex_S said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Csh8tp7DG2A
> 
> So it looks it looks like 465hp will be where its at for Stage 1


MTM is not where its at I'm pretty sure. :lol:

MRC recently posted a dyno of a tuned TTRS, I ussume it's a work in progress as nothing official as far as I know.

474ps and 692nm, up from 400ps/501nm

Also heard rumours of 490-500, but 470 would do


----------



## Alex_S

powerplay said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Csh8tp7DG2A
> 
> So it looks it looks like 465hp will be where its at for Stage 1
> 
> 
> 
> MTM is not where its at I'm pretty sure. :lol:
> 
> MRC recently posted a dyno of a tuned TTRS, I ussume it's a work in progress as nothing official as far as I know.
> 
> 474ps and 692nm, up from 400ps/501nm
> 
> Also heard rumours of 490-500, but 470 would do
Click to expand...

470bhp would be lovely!

I imagine APR will be similar.

You had MRC on your Mk2? How did you rate it as I had APR on mine?


----------



## powerplay

Alex_S said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Csh8tp7DG2A
> 
> So it looks it looks like 465hp will be where its at for Stage 1
> 
> 
> 
> MTM is not where its at I'm pretty sure. :lol:
> 
> MRC recently posted a dyno of a tuned TTRS, I ussume it's a work in progress as nothing official as far as I know.
> 
> 474ps and 692nm, up from 400ps/501nm
> 
> Also heard rumours of 490-500, but 470 would do
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 470bhp would be lovely!
> 
> I imagine APR will be similar.
> 
> You had MRC on your Mk2? How did you rate it as I had APR on mine?
Click to expand...

I had both, I would say they're pretty similar although I felt APR was producing higher mid-range torque - but possibly over what the s-tronic clutches could handle as sometimes, but not always, I would get clutch slip.


----------



## Madboynutter

MQB_8S said:


> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, I joined recently and nearly left, it has calmed down a bit lately though.
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise - certainly not one of the best forums I've browsed recently. Childish bickering is doing nothing for the hair dresser stereo type either...
Click to expand...

Likewise! I was done with this forum because of all the pathetic childish immature school playground petty B.S. and negativity... It's boring and a total waste of everyone's time. I joined this forum (mistakenly) thinking I would be able to have adult discussions with other like-minded Audi TT enthusiasts... _"Probably the World's greatest TT Resource"_? Mmmmm... The moderation of this forum is abysmal! However, ENOUGH with the negative! Let's all focus on the positive shall we? I'm prepared to give this forum one more chance, but if I'm not welcome I'm more than happy to leave, so just let me know folks! 

First, I need to address the matter of my ordering my car 1 1/2 years ago. I did. I've got the deposit receipt, the "ORDER CONFIRMATION", the written correspondence from AUDI repeatedly referring to "YOUR ORDER" and stating stuff like "thank you for ORDERING" and repeatedly stating the word "ORDER", so yes, I bloody well did order my car when I said I did thank you very much! And this is the reason why I am receiving delivery of my car way before you are! I did, so get over it! :roll:

OK then, moving on!

I won't criticise or belittle anyone for opting for a 'normal' or dare I say it 'boring' looking car so I only ask for a little respect and some manners with respect to folks on here, myself included, who dare to do something a bit different and/or creative. The irony in this instance is that even AUDI THEMSELVES clearly disagrees with your perspective so shut up already! Mmmm... Let me see, this looks somewhat familiar, doesn't it? Gigantic racing wing spoiler, replacing the pre-existing aesthetically-paltry one... Mmmm let me think... Where have I seen something like this before? :roll: :










I have it confirmed that this is practically the identical same dimensions as the two spoilers that I have already short-listed, so this gives me a third option. Woohoo! 

Having progressed matters with ABT and having provided them with that visualization that I posted previously with respect to the kind of look that I was seeking to achieve ABT came back with THIS option, which is the spoiler that they have fitted onto some of their modded AUDI's, here shown on an ABT modded RS5, which they call the RS5-R:



















As it happens, I was favouring this one, prior to then discovering this new AUDI SPORT racing wing spoiler option, where as it happens this sits a bit lower and hence is a bit less prominent than the new AUDI SPORT spoiler.

I have to say I do very much like this new AUDI SPORT racing wing spoiler but then again the ABT option will very much work with my intended design as well. So what do you think folks? Positive opinions welcome. Those who have already expressed inappropriate negativity and petty insults please do not feel obliged to comment.  
.


----------



## bainsyboy

No disrespect but that spoiler is bleeding awful... The only sport part that I would purchase is the bonnet air vent for an everyday car


----------



## Alex_S

If i was going for a Race Car look and wanted the additional downforce for track days, then then I prefer the look of the ABT spoiler as I don't like the look of the arms on the Audi Sport spoiler which connect at the top.

I notice that the downforce ratings are stated on the Audi Sport website, so depending how this compares to the ABT spoiler would influence my decision.


----------



## leopard

You'll be in competition with the layby burger vans with that wing...A couple of stools and you've got the perfect snack bar.

Mines a bacon sarney by the way Mr.Nutter


----------



## powerplay

leopard said:


> You'll be in competition with the layby burger vans with that wing...A couple of stools and you've got the perfect snack bar.
> 
> Mines a bacon sarney by the way Mr.Nutter


Indeed, the stick-on aero side bits will make a great place to keep the utensils too.

Mine's a double with cheese please.


----------



## Madboynutter

Alex_S said:


> If i was going for a Race Car look and wanted the additional downforce for track days, then then I prefer the look of the ABT spoiler as I don't like the look of the arms on the Audi Sport spoiler which connect at the top.
> 
> I notice that the downforce ratings are stated on the Audi Sport website, so depending how this compares to the ABT spoiler would influence my decision.


Thanks Alex, I just realised something this forum is sorely missing is the ability to LIKE posts. Nice conversing with someone who actually gets why I am wanting to add a racing spoiler 



leopard said:


> You'll be in competition with the layby burger vans with that wing...A couple of stools and you've got the perfect snack bar. Mines a bacon sarney by the way Mr.Nutter





powerplay said:


> Indeed, the stick-on aero side bits will make a great place to keep the utensils too. Mine's a double with cheese please.


OK consider myself rumbled... You are of course absolutely correct. That's the REAL reason for my wanting to add such a spoiler... I figure if I go for the option to remove the back seats I can fit a couple of decent bar stools in the back of the car :wink:  
.


----------



## Madboynutter

Video discussing the new Audi Sports Performance: 





.


----------



## Gulliver

leopard said:


> You'll be in competition with the layby burger vans with that wing...A couple of stools and you've got the perfect snack bar.
> 
> Mines a bacon sarney by the way Mr.Nutter


 :lol:

A Mcdonalds car park might be even more apt, which I strongly suspect the OP's car is going to spend most of its time :lol:

You can't buy good taste :?


----------



## Madboynutter

Gulliver said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be in competition with the layby burger vans with that wing...A couple of stools and you've got the perfect snack bar.
> 
> Mines a bacon sarney by the way Mr.Nutter
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> A Mcdonalds car park might be even more apt, which I strongly suspect the OP's car is going to spend most of its time :lol:
> 
> You can't buy good taste :?
Click to expand...

Well I can't speak for the OP, tt3600, but mine will be spending most of its time on the track or parked in my garage next to the Lamborghini I've ordered, and yes, that's having a racing wing installed too... but please carry on, you guys are hilarious, but unfortunately for all the wrong reasons :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
.


----------



## ormandj

Madboynutter said:


> Gulliver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be in competition with the layby burger vans with that wing...A couple of stools and you've got the perfect snack bar.
> 
> Mines a bacon sarney by the way Mr.Nutter
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> A Mcdonalds car park might be even more apt, which I strongly suspect the OP's car is going to spend most of its time :lol:
> 
> You can't buy good taste :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I can't speak for the OP, tt3600, but mine will be spending most of its time on the track or parked in my garage next to the Lamborghini I've ordered, and yes, that's having a racing wing installed too... but please carry on, you guys are hilarious, but unfortunately for all the wrong reasons :lol:  :lol:  :lol:
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## TerryCTR

Madboynutter said:


> Well I can't speak for the OP, tt3600, but mine will be spending most of its time on the track or parked in my garage next to the Lamborghini I've ordered, and yes, that's having a racing wing installed too... but please carry on, you guys are hilarious, but unfortunately for all the wrong reasons :lol:  :lol:  :lol:
> .


People are entitled to an opinion, you don't need to throw your toys out the pram just because they don't agree.

I couldn't care less if you parked it beside a Mclaren P1 to a Tractor it's still a fcuking mess


----------



## bainsyboy

Oh this forum does make me laugh... By the way I shall be clocking up 5 thousand miles soon ... And the engine is still long strong and the air con is still working.... As for spoilers if all people are doing is track days then yes it makes sense for an everyday run around though, the spoiler isn't for me


----------



## Alex_S

Madboynutter said:


> Video discussing the new Audi Sports Performance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I do like that rear strut, however Ive only got 2 seats.

Could be tempted with the Akrapovic exhaust though!


----------



## Koimlg

TerryCTR said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can't speak for the OP, tt3600, but mine will be spending most of its time on the track or parked in my garage next to the Lamborghini I've ordered, and yes, that's having a racing wing installed too... but please carry on, you guys are hilarious, but unfortunately for all the wrong reasons :lol:  :lol:  :lol:
> .
> 
> 
> 
> People are entitled to an opinion, you don't need to throw your toys out the pram just because they don't agree.
> 
> I couldn't care less if you parked it beside a Mclaren P1 to a Tractor it's still a fcuking mess
Click to expand...

People are very much entitled to an opinion but what some people on here fail to grasp is that an opinion can be given robustly without the rudeness and damn right insulting comments. That is the issue that many people have. No doubt one of you will respond as usual in your usual way.

If people behaved in real life as some do on this forum you might find that most people that you meet will take offense. Just try being a little more pleasant with your robust views. Although I do know that I am wasting my time..


----------



## Dash

Madboynutter said:


> OMG seriously? :roll:
> 
> I'll ask you the same question then... Do you consider this car to look like *"chav sh**"*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, I'm both astounded and flabbergasted at the ignorance of your question... so I suggest you might like to educate yourself a little with respect to something you've clearly never heard of called DOWNFORCE, which you can read about here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Downforce :wink:
> 
> And BTW the finished car that this will be going on the back of is ~£100,000 and 520 HP and will do 0-60 in 3.2-3.3 secs hence the professional racing wing spoiler for enhancing the downforce, but anyway... I'm seriously wondering whether I've made the mistake of joining the wrong forum... Is there anyone here who actually knows what they are talking about? :?
> .


I think many members of this forum are well versed in the principles behind downforce. It is well known for a tail-happy RWD car, an ironing board on the back can do wonders for stopping the rear coming unstuck. And of course, we also know that the smaller the better, as they introduce drag which impacts acceleration and top speed (I leave my patronising there, and let you find the Wikipedia article on drag).

Slapping a large wing on something because you're a racer, man, isn't the most scientific process I've seen to race builds, but hey, fill your boots.

This forum is also full of members who have heard of aesthetics. If you lambaste people for their lack of knowledge on downforce, then you can't complain when they lambaste you on aesthetics.

In response to your question regarding to R8 - yes, it looks far more chavvy than the stock model, in my most humble of opinions.

In closing, I'd say, don't let people on the Internet get your knickers in a twist. If you want to slap on a surf-board to the rear of your car then do it. You don't have to justify it to us, you like it, that's fine. But if you post your antics on the Internet, expect people to engage in sharing their opinion on the subject - and possibly cross posting it to Barry's Boys at some point.


----------



## The Pretender

RockKramer said:


> Now anyone can have the additional 'Performance' bits... direct from Audi!
> https://www.pistonheads.com/news/ph-ger ... ased/36484


I think only the wheels are interesting (if they are really lightweight) that is.
The rest is tupperware sh#t to me.


----------



## powerplay

The Pretender said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now anyone can have the additional 'Performance' bits... direct from Audi!
> https://www.pistonheads.com/news/ph-ger ... ased/36484
> 
> 
> 
> I think only the wheels are interesting (if they are really lightweight) that is.
> The rest is tupperware sh#t to me.
Click to expand...

+1
With a decent weight saving you can at least negate the extra weight of all the sticky-on afterthought aero bits :lol:


----------



## leopard

Yeah,

Chuck out the chintz and keep the wheels as long as they're forged.No doubt they will have a crazy price tag.


----------



## Koimlg

The Pretender said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now anyone can have the additional 'Performance' bits... direct from Audi!
> https://www.pistonheads.com/news/ph-ger ... ased/36484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think only the wheels are interesting (if they are really lightweight) that is.
> The rest is tupperware sh#t to me.
Click to expand...

May be the bits on the sills although without the Audi Sport logo


----------



## Rapture

Koimlg said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now anyone can have the additional 'Performance' bits... direct from Audi!
> https://www.pistonheads.com/news/ph-ger ... ased/36484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think only the wheels are interesting (if they are really lightweight) that is.
> The rest is tupperware sh#t to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May be the bits on the sills although without the Audi Sport logo
Click to expand...

I'd like to know the offset on those wheels. I suppose soon enough. Wondering if they are more or less than the cost of HRE's.


----------



## Mark Pred

Madboynutter said:


> Well I can't speak for the OP, tt3600, but mine will be spending most of its time on the track or parked in my garage next to the Lamborghini I've ordered, and yes, that's having a racing wing installed too... but please carry on, you guys are hilarious, but unfortunately for all the wrong reasons :lol:  :lol:  :lol:
> .


I assume that's the Maitso edition Lambo :lol:


----------



## powerplay

Oh Em Gee :lol:


----------



## brittan

.


----------



## bainsyboy

Kin hell... Has Katie Price for a TTRS... Absolutely hideous but if you've more money than sense then suppose the pink is ideal


----------



## tt3600

I might be tempted to pick up the rotors from the previous RS.


----------



## powerplay

I'm keen to replace mine at some point but would always prefer an oem style wheel if possible. Still think 5-arm wheels are the best looking, but waiting to see what the new black Audi Sport wheels can be had for, they seem to sit a few mm further out than the current oem 20s which looks better imho.


----------



## Alex_S

powerplay said:


> I'm keen to replace mine at some point but would always prefer an oem style wheel if possible. Still think 5-arm wheels are the best looking, but waiting to see what the new black Audi Sport wheels can be had for, they seem to sit a few mm further out than the current oem 20s which looks better imho.


Get some spacers on, mine look much better after 15mm on rear and 10mm fronts


----------



## T8TUM

My TTRS order went in last week. Confirmation email from Audi received today 

Spec: 
Exclusive paint
Red calipers
High Gloss Black Styling Pack
19 Inch 5 Arm Polygon Wheels in Gloss Anthracite Black 
RS Sports Exhaust
RS Sport Suspension with Magnetic Ride
Comfort & Sound pack
Alcantara interior

Estimated build date is showing as 27 November. Haven't spoken to my salesman yet, but assume I won't be seeing the car before January...


----------



## tt3600

Congrats.

Mines 13th November but could be moved forward and sales guy reckons this year for delivery.


----------



## T8TUM

tt3600 said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Mines 13th November but could be moved forward and sales guy reckons this year for delivery.


Thanks 

I hope your salesman's right. Mine told me the exclusive paint can significantly lengthen the lead time. I assume that's what's happened here.

Has anyone done the Gyor factory tour? I'm sorely tempted to visit once my build date is firmed up.


----------



## Shug750S

T8TUM said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> Mines 13th November but could be moved forward and sales guy reckons this year for delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I hope your salesman's right. Mine told me the exclusive paint can significantly lengthen the lead time. I assume that's what's happened here.
> 
> Has anyone done the Gyor factory tour? I'm sorely tempted to visit once my build date is firmed up.
Click to expand...

Selection of a particularly bad colour, like the 'Katie Pink' above, does significantly lengthen the lead time. Mainly because the order guys have to mail the dealer to check someone really wants that colour. There is a second delay when the whole factory stops work to laugh at it when it comes off the line as well. :lol:


----------



## powerplay

No more school traffic clogging up the roads for the next 6 weeks.

Now I can finally get more than 20mpg going to work :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ikon66

powerplay said:


> No more school traffic clogging up the roads for the next 6 weeks.
> 
> Now I can finally get more than 20mpg going to work :lol: :lol:


more than happy to oblige  :wink:


----------



## daddow

powerplay said:


> No more school traffic clogging up the roads for the next 6 weeks.
> 
> Now I can finally get more than 20mpg going to work :lol: :lol:


 Deputy prime minister John Presscot now LORD P, when challenged about school traffic and would it be wise to separate school and work times concluded that school traffic had NO EFFECT whatsoever and should not be changed. I guess we must believe it then.


----------



## powerplay

daddow said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> No more school traffic clogging up the roads for the next 6 weeks.
> 
> Now I can finally get more than 20mpg going to work :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Deputy prime minister John Presscot now LORD P, when challenged about school traffic and would it be wise to separate school and work times concluded that school traffic had NO EFFECT whatsoever and should not be changed. I guess we must believe it then.
Click to expand...

Oh really. Did he conclude that from what he read in his alphabetti spaghetti? :roll:


----------



## SpudZ

He can read?


----------



## Mark Pred

Has anyone found pictures of the 19" black option actually on a TT RS? Keen to see how they look, as the standard option 19 I have seen in the flesh and wasn't keen. Better than the 20" though. Just want to see if they're OK, else I'll buy the five twin spoke design OEM wheel from the TTS and swap the tyres over, then sell the standard RS rims, which I'm sure someone will want :lol: Cheers, Mark.


----------



## kmpowell

Mark Pred said:


> Has anyone found pictures of the 19" black option actually on a TT RS? Keen to see how they look, as the standard option 19 I have seen in the flesh and wasn't keen. Better than the 20" though. Just want to see if they're OK, else I'll buy the five twin spoke design OEM wheel from the TTS and swap the tyres over, then sell the standard RS rims, which I'm sure someone will want :lol: Cheers, Mark.


Yes - I posted these back about 15 pages ago...

download/file.php?id=308338&mode=view

download/file.php?id=308346&mode=view

download/file.php?id=308354&mode=view


----------



## Mark Pred

Yes, I saw those, thank you. But those don't have the centres painted black, which according to Audi's website, they should have. The very fact that the centre is not painted makes them look no better than the other options. I suppose it would be no biggie to get them painted, seems odd that the configurator shows the centres painted. I'd be pretty pissed off if I ordered them and they turned up like the versions in those pictures :roll:


----------



## kmpowell

Mark Pred said:


> Yes, I saw those, thank you. But those aren't the black option 19" that I am referring to.


Errrr, they are the only black 19" option available... :?


----------



## Mark Pred

kmpowell said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I saw those, thank you. But those aren't the black option 19" that I am referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> Errrr, they are the only black 19" option available... :?
Click to expand...

Read my post above - you were too quick there  and note, the Audi brochure even shows them painted... just look pants with the throwing star gleaming away like that.


----------



## kmpowell

Mark Pred said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I saw those, thank you. But those aren't the black option 19" that I am referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> Errrr, they are the only black 19" option available... :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read my post above - you were too quick there
Click to expand...

Perhaps I'm missing something, but you said:

_Has anyone found pictures of the 19" black option actually on a TT RS? Keen to see how they look, as the standard option 19 I have seen in the flesh and wasn't keen._

So I read that as you're asking for pics of the black 19" option on a TTRS, which is what I showed you...


----------



## kmpowell

I see you've edited both your posts now 

I see, the centre star isn't black in the pics I posted, but they are in the brochure. AFAIK they are one in the same wheel, so I'd suspect Audi have changed the final wheel design ever so slightly.


----------



## kmpowell

Given the matt titanium wheels also have the silver star, where the configurator also shows them as a solid matt titanium colour, I think it's safe to say that the black ones will be the same...

https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... 103410.htm


----------



## powerplay

Looks like despite your best aspirations, your wheel choices are still poo 

I have the 20s and they look stunning.... when I'm in the car. :lol:


----------



## Mark Pred

kmpowell said:


> I see you've edited both your posts now
> 
> I see, the centre star isn't black in the pics I posted, but they are in the brochure. AFAIK they are one in the same wheel, so I'd suspect Audi have changed the final wheel design ever so slightly.


I only edited the first post and that was about 20 seconds after writing it, not even seeing your reply - no need for the sarcasm me thinks :roll:

Anyway, thanks for the pics and you're right, seems Audi are going for the tacky look with the black 19s as well - I guess a lick of paint may solve that, but not completely. Beggers belief how bad the wheel options are for the new RS. I'm not planning on ordering mine until later this year, so either some better options appear or I'll have to buy some different wheels.


----------



## ROBH49

Why oh way would Audi put a sliver star in the middle of the black or anthracite wheel is beyond me looks total gash.


----------



## tt3600

Well i'm hoping the star is as per the brochure and that it's a 2018 MY change :?


----------



## brittan

I have a German catalogue dated August 2016 which shows the 19" wheels with the centre star painted black.

However, all cars supplied so far have silver stars.


----------



## T8TUM

ROBH49 said:


> Why oh way would Audi put a sliver star in the middle of the black or anthracite wheel is beyond me looks total gash.


+1.

Fingers crossed we get clarity on the silver stars soon. That way I can change my order if needed.


----------



## TTRS Taff

I've got those wheels on order too and don't like the silver centre's.. I will get my friend to make me some black vinyl overlays in black as a temporary solution


----------



## tt3600

TT RS without the fixed spoiler, the titanium look alloys wheels & standard exhaust. I don't think the wheels look bad in the titanium look.






Standard exhaust is MORE than loud enough.


----------



## Mark Pred

I think the 19's look horrible, with that throwing star sticking out like a sore thumb. How on earth they made it past the design phase, God only knows. I'll be having 20" Y spokes on my RS - Dealer said they'll sort it for me, after a conversation I had a few days ago. They're getting back to me with a price, but said it would be no more than the option 20's tractor wheels for the RS. They've done it before, as a mate of mine got an S3 ordered with the RS3 black rotors on it. If they can't deliver on their promise, then I'll take it on the standard 19's, flog them and buy the OEM wheels I want from Germany...


----------



## T8TUM

Mark Pred said:


> I think the 19's look horrible, with that throwing star sticking out like a sore thumb. How on earth they made it past the design phase, God only knows.


I second all of that.

Fingers crossed that the Audi performance wheels become available, and at a reasonable price before my build date is confirmed. Otherwise I suspect I too will be buying OEM replacements from Germany.


----------



## Alex_S

T8TUM said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the 19's look horrible, with that throwing star sticking out like a sore thumb. How on earth they made it past the design phase, God only knows.
> 
> 
> 
> I second all of that.
> 
> Fingers crossed that the Audi performance wheels become available, and at a reasonable price before my build date is confirmed. Otherwise I suspect I too will be buying OEM replacements from Germany.
Click to expand...

I don't personally have a problem with my 19's and prefer them to the 20's...............


----------



## powerplay

Did anyone order some pops and bangs with a side order of extra bangs?


----------



## tsar

Hi Guys,

Has anyone ordered any suzuka grey TTRS? I am especially interested in Matte Suzuka Grey TTRS. Is it possible to have a matte suzuka grey with a custom made factory order?

check this out how striking color it is with a black pack


----------



## ZephyR2

powerplay said:


> Did anyone order some pops and bangs with a side order of extra bangs?


Sounds more like an exhaust rattling on loose brackets. :?


----------



## powerplay

Noticed something new - on the US spec cars, the key fob has an extra small red button on it labelled "panic" :lol:


----------



## brittan

powerplay said:


> Noticed something new - on the US spec cars, the key fob has an extra small red button on it labelled "panic" :lol:


Probably sets the alarm siren off. In the wider scale that's not new - my 24 year old Discovery has that function; press the fob button for 4 secs and it makes even more noise than usual.


----------



## TFP

powerplay said:


> Noticed something new - on the US spec cars, the key fob has an extra small red button on it labelled "panic" :lol:


Good idea, we should get it in the Uk as well.

I'm learning that RS model Audis are common targets for criminals to steal, mostly by breaking into your house for the keys, or even just approaching you when getting in your car and taking the keys by force.

Wouldn't it also be a good idea if that red button disabled the car for 10 minutes.


----------



## Dash

tsar said:


> Has anyone ordered any suzuka grey TTRS? I am especially interested in Matte Suzuka Grey TTRS. Is it possible to have a matte suzuka grey with a custom made factory order?


I don't think Audi do matte. Choice seems to be solid, metallic or pearlescent. You would probably have to have it wrapped.


----------



## Mark Pred

tsar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone ordered any suzuka grey TTRS? I am especially interested in Matte Suzuka Grey TTRS. Is it possible to have a matte suzuka grey with a custom made factory order?
> 
> check this out how striking color it is with a black pack


I think they've made a typo with calling suzuka grey matt - as it isn't. In the flesh it is more solid white than grey. I've physically seen an RS6 and a R8 V10 plus (2017 MY) in this colour - looks good, better IMO than Ibis white and is on my shortlist for the TT RS. I am hoping it might appear as an option, rather than special order colour. It's available on the R8 as an option. If you look at Audi's website, there's a few dealer spec R8's in this colour up for sale, all with red leather interiors (not to my taste) and 20" Y spokes in silver.


----------



## Aoon_M

powerplay said:


> Did anyone order some pops and bangs with a side order of extra bangs?


Unless I'm mistaken, are the "green, yellow, red" shift lights not supposed to be appearing as he approaches redline in that video?

Maybe you owners can comment on this one, however I have a theory as to why they aren't showing... unless there are other prerequisites


----------



## suffeks

powerplay said:


> Noticed something new - on the US spec cars, the key fob has an extra small red button on it labelled "panic" :lol:


been like this over 15 years at least


----------



## powerplay

suffeks said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noticed something new - on the US spec cars, the key fob has an extra small red button on it labelled "panic" :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> been like this over 15 years at least
Click to expand...

Well if nothing else I'm observant :lol:

I suppose we don't have them as you're not quite as likely to be robbed at gunpoint in the UK? :?


----------



## powerplay

Aoon_M said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone order some pops and bangs with a side order of extra bangs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken, are the "green, yellow, red" shift lights not supposed to be appearing as he approaches redline in that video?
> 
> Maybe you owners can comment on this one, however I have a theory as to why they aren't showing... unless there are other prerequisites
Click to expand...

Yes they should be, but given it's tuned possibly they've been disabled like they are in S-mode. Not sure why you would - but if you're going to ruin your car, why not? :roll:


----------



## Izzu

tsar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone ordered any suzuka grey TTRS? I am especially interested in Matte Suzuka Grey TTRS. Is it possible to have a matte suzuka grey with a custom made factory order?
> 
> check this out how striking color it is with a black pack


I ordered mine in Suzuka Grey in the US. Thanks to the odd exclusive color build weeks, I won't get mine until mid-November. Definitely agree it looks fantastic with a black pack, and that's why I'm waiting for it rather than picking up the Glacier White one at my dealer right now. Audi doesn't do Suzuka Grey in matte, but you can have a third party wrap it in matte Suzuka Grey for you; not hard to do.



Mark Pred said:


> I think they've made a typo with calling suzuka grey matt - as it isn't.


Not a typo in that video. That R8 is most definitely wrapped in a matte Suzuka Grey. The front rings being a graphic rather than actual physical rings is the first dead giveaway that it's wrapped.


----------



## Aoon_M

powerplay said:


> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone order some pops and bangs with a side order of extra bangs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken, are the "green, yellow, red" shift lights not supposed to be appearing as he approaches redline in that video?
> 
> Maybe you owners can comment on this one, however I have a theory as to why they aren't showing... unless there are other prerequisites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they should be, but given it's tuned possibly they've been disabled like they are in S-mode. Not sure why you would - but if you're going to ruin your car, why not? :roll:
Click to expand...

Okay okay, intersting!

Well, if you have an eagle eye, note how the rev limiter has been increased to 7200 instead of 6750 which is stock, the red zone has been adjusted to suit,

When you change the rev limiter in the ECU or TCU on ANY virtual cockpit equipped car, the red zone on the dash adjusts to suit, its pretty damn cool but it looks like it breaks the traffic like shift functionality.

I've retrofitted the virtual dash into my RS3 and the traffic lights don't seem to be working and I can't really figure out why, I will change my limiter back to 6750 and see if that does the trick


----------



## powerplay

Aoon_M said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken, are the "green, yellow, red" shift lights not supposed to be appearing as he approaches redline in that video?
> 
> Maybe you owners can comment on this one, however I have a theory as to why they aren't showing... unless there are other prerequisites
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they should be, but given it's tuned possibly they've been disabled like they are in S-mode. Not sure why you would - but if you're going to ruin your car, why not? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay okay, intersting!
> 
> Well, if you have an eagle eye, note how the rev limiter has been increased to 7200 instead of 6750 which is stock, the red zone has been adjusted to suit,
> 
> When you change the rev limiter in the ECU or TCU on ANY virtual cockpit equipped car, the red zone on the dash adjusts to suit, its pretty damn cool but it looks like it breaks the traffic like shift functionality.
> 
> I've retrofitted the virtual dash into my RS3 and the traffic lights don't seem to be working and I can't really figure out why, I will change my limiter back to 6750 and see if that does the trick
Click to expand...

6750 - that's the start of the red zone in the display? The actual physical limiter doesn't kick in until at least 7100.

I also noticed something for the first time recently about mine. When you start it cold the limiter in the display is 5500 and after a short period of driving it goes to 6800 (at least that's how it appears, with the divisions being every 100).

However the other day I started from cold and drove a short distance and stopped at roadworks. I noticed then the limiter doesn't change instantly as while I was sitting there it started to edge up bit by bit over about 30 secs.


----------



## Toshiba

Does the same on all VCs.
On the loan RS i had i noticed you can still put it into the red even when cold.


----------



## powerplay

Toshiba said:


> Does the same on all VCs.
> On the loan RS i had i noticed you can still put it into the red even when cold.


Never had an RS as a loaner hence never knew that :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

This is where you test out crap you'd never want to do to one you own. 
Never buy a demo car...


----------



## tsar

Congratulations on your new order, Izzu,

I have checked out the US configurator. In order to have OLED taillights you need to order Dynamic Plus Pack. With the black optic pack 20" wheels come as standard. Can't we order separately OLED and keeping black exterior mirror housing and back diffusers but not having 20" wheels. Options in packages get adding up with a higher cost.

by the way do you mind sharing how much discount you have been given by your dealer?



Izzu said:


> tsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone ordered any suzuka grey TTRS? I am especially interested in Matte Suzuka Grey TTRS. Is it possible to have a matte suzuka grey with a custom made factory order?
> 
> check this out how striking color it is with a black pack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered mine in Suzuka Grey in the US. Thanks to the odd exclusive color build weeks, I won't get mine until mid-November. Definitely agree it looks fantastic with a black pack, and that's why I'm waiting for it rather than picking up the Glacier White one at my dealer right now. Audi doesn't do Suzuka Grey in matte, but you can have a third party wrap it in matte Suzuka Grey for you; not hard to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they've made a typo with calling suzuka grey matt - as it isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a typo in that video. That R8 is most definitely wrapped in a matte Suzuka Grey. The front rings being a graphic rather than actual physical rings is the first dead giveaway that it's wrapped.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mark Pred

:roll: My TT RS was a demo car with 900 odd miles on the clock. Most of that mileage was done by the sales manager using the car for his daily commute. It was immaculate when I got it and I saved a huge chunk of cash on the list price. I also didn't have to wait several months to get my car.I had it two years before I sold it on, zero problems in 36k miles of ownership. Nah, avoid demos at all costs eh ...


----------



## TFP

I've bought plenty of demo cars, not had any problems out of the ordinary.

But I do check them carefully for accident damage.

When modern engines are built/tested they are tested at much higher revs than normal. They are down tuned to be reliable, and last a long time.

So what I'm saying is, modern engines can take an awful lot of abuse.

I've bought many ex hire cars in the past, again checking them carefully for accident repairs, but mechanically they've been fine.

I agree many demos are taken out and abused by customers, and correct to be wary, but I wouldn't rule them all out completely.

Not many dealers would let a customer go out alone in a high performance car.


----------



## tt3600

Why don't they have the panic button in the UK it's a good idea.


----------



## ZephyR2

tt3600 said:


> Why don't they have the panic button in the UK it's a good idea.


30 years ago even bog standard DIY alarms had panic buttons on the fob or in the car.


----------



## BauhauTTS

tt3600 said:


> Why don't they have the panic button in the UK it's a good idea.


Audi read Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy and concluded that Ford Prefect's country mates wouldn't need it? Perhaps they should have included a towel


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## Toshiba

Those gold wheels have to be the worst too. Its like the white car on the forum entry page, i taste vomit everytime i log on.
Has to be the single worst combo we've seen to date. [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Izzu

tsar said:


> Congratulations on your new order, Izzu,
> 
> I have checked out the US configurator. In order to have OLED taillights you need to order Dynamic Plus Pack. With the black optic pack 20" wheels come as standard. Can't we order separately OLED and keeping black exterior mirror housing and back diffusers but not having 20" wheels. Options in packages get adding up with a higher cost.
> 
> by the way do you mind sharing how much discount you have been given by your dealer?


Thanks! Unfortunately, in the US we usually get everything packaged with very few options. The UK and Europe (and even Canada) tend to have the ability to pick options piece by piece. If you want the OLEDs you have to go with the full $6k package. That's why I didn't get OLEDs. Not paying $6k for OLEDs, a direct TPMS gauge that should be there in the first place, ceramic brakes that have been a nightmare for RS5 owners (and really not meant for street driving), and a carbon fiber engine cover. Surely down the line you will be able to buy these pieces separately, but for now, 90% of the cost of that package are the ceramic brakes and I absolutely do not want those.

Also unfortunate is that US dealers will, for the most part, refuse to negotiate on RS cars. To add insult to injury, I live in southern California, where every day someone will come into a dealer and buy an R8 with cash. Due to this, no dealer will negotiate below MSRP on a new RS. Hell, they even marked up the TTRS they have on the floor right now by $5k over MSRP.


----------



## TFP

Izzu said:


> tsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your new order, Izzu,
> Also unfortunate is that US dealers will, for the most part, refuse to negotiate on RS cars. To add insult to injury, I live in southern California, where every day someone will come into a dealer and buy an R8 with cash. Due to this, no dealer will negotiate below MSRP on a new RS. Hell, they even marked up the TTRS they have on the floor right now by $5k over MSRP.
Click to expand...

It happens here in the UK also, mostly with Porsche Dealers.

I deposited a build slot back in October last year, I was told no chance of any discount.

But some people on here have said they've got discount on a new order.


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## Toshiba

Confirmed - that combo is def the worst.
Damn that look bad and not in a good way.


----------



## leopard

It is 

Too low with a Black, Mustard and red colour combo makes a pavement pizza look kind of OK


----------



## RS-Tom

Have the order books closed? A friend of mine rang up the Listers group today (our local garages) looking to spec one up and was told that Audi aren't accepting new orders. They were wanting to push the local stock but it seemed strange as the configurator is still up on the Audi site.


----------



## brittan

RS-Tom said:


> Audi aren't accepting new orders.


I think that's the case during the factory summer shut down period.


----------



## btaro

Audi TT RS Roadster available online @Audi UK and Audi Germany!!!


----------



## Dreams1966

Morning all,

Despite me now pootling around in an M2 I still follow the forum with interest... particularly this thread 

The beastie looks nice (IMO) in this vid:


----------



## powerplay

So there are people out there who I could sell my wheels to. Phew :lol:


----------



## powerplay

https://www.topgear.com/videos/top-gear-drag-races/top-gear-drag-races-nissan-gt-r-vs-audi-tt-rs


----------



## TFP

Interesting drag race with the GTR.

The GTR feels faster as a passenger, I'm starting to wonder if there's something wrong with my TT

I also did a track experience in a 911 GTS recently, that also felt faster.


----------



## powerplay

Never driven a GTR of any generation but my TT feels very quick, at least 1st-thru-3rd. Needs more power of course (what doesn't) but I can drop my stomach easily as the driver whenever I want. Took a mate out a couple of weeks ago and he said he was grimacing, fastest thing he's been in :lol:


----------



## TFP

powerplay said:


> Never driven a GTR of any generation but my TT feels very quick, at least 1st-thru-3rd. Needs more power of course (what doesn't) but I can drop my stomach easily as the driver whenever I want. Took a mate out a couple of weeks ago and he said he was grimacing, fastest thing he's been in :lol:


I agree, it could do with more power. maybe it's because it delivers the power with no fuss or excitement?

My view is that the TT gets of the line really well, but mid range there are plenty of cars out there just as quick.

I guess it's all about the power to weight ratio, the TTRS isn't outstanding at 277bhp per ton, but has a clever launch control hence the good 0-60 times.


----------



## TerryCTR

Off topic but there is a 911 GTS in my estate in what - what a stunning looking car that is.


----------



## tt3600

powerplay said:


> https://www.topgear.com/videos/top-gear-drag-races/top-gear-drag-races-nissan-gt-r-vs-audi-tt-rs


Outstanding for the price but then i'd say that given i've got one on order 

Faster than all the M cars.








TFP said:


> I also did a track experience in a 911 GTS recently, that also felt faster.


911 GTS on paper at least should be quicker. The RS is more comparable to the 911 C4S PDK.


----------



## powerplay

tt3600 said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.topgear.com/videos/top-gear-drag-races/top-gear-drag-races-nissan-gt-r-vs-audi-tt-rs
> 
> 
> 
> Faster than all the M cars.
Click to expand...

Lols. That's the best BMW has to offer? The stock TT and GTR both ran 11 second quarter miles, within 0.2 seconds of each other. The best M car there was 12.5.

So glad I quickly culled the idea I had of getting an M2 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ormandj

The GTR has a 2.9-3.1s 0-60. It's just a bad video. The GTR would be ahead the entire 1/4 mile if the driver had done his job. It runs a low 11s, TT RS is high 11s. I say this as a TT RS owner.


----------



## Mark Pred

Impressive traction off the line from the TT, but it still lost; from a rolling start or through the corners, the GTR would dust the TT. Pal of mine has one, not much on the road can touch it. See's off pretty much anything. I'd rather have the TT though. Something about the GTR I just don't like. Mind you, he's got a 2017 MY and I must say the interior and general build quality is much improved over his previous model.


----------



## powerplay

Yep I would have expected the GTR to be ahead off the line and just disappear, it has so much more power it's silly they managed to record it as being so slow!


----------



## GTROMG

Has anyone installed the 20" 10Y-spoke wheels on the RS? I am considering ordering an RS but i dont like the wheels they are offering. Our current 2016 TT has the 10y-spoke wheels which are the best looking oem-wheels on the tt imo.


----------



## powerplay

There was a video some time ago of a Red TTRS wearing them so I think you probably could get them fitted.


----------



## Mark Pred

GTROMG said:


> Has anyone installed the 20" 10Y-spoke wheels on the RS? I am considering ordering an RS but i dont like the wheels they are offering. Our current 2016 TT has the 10y-spoke wheels which are the best looking oem-wheels on the tt imo.


You're in the same boat as many - both styles OEM wheels for mk3 RS are horrible... I don't agree they're the best looking wheel option for the TT, but in 20", they probably are. I'm planning on having the OEM 20" Y spokes on my RS when I order it at the end of the year; they will fit any mk3 TT of course.


----------



## bezza

For anybody who wants a TT RS for their little ones to match their one! 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302366653996


----------



## tt3600

Since there was quite allot of comment on the TT RS vs GTR on Top Gear they have provided more detailed information on the drag race.

Nissan GT-R vs Audi TT RS: all the stats from our drag race

https://www.topgear.com/car-news/top-ge ... -drag-race


----------



## GTROMG

powerplay said:


> There was a video some time ago of a Red TTRS wearing them so I think you probably could get them fitted.


If you know where to find that video please share it with me!


----------



## powerplay

GTROMG said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a video some time ago of a Red TTRS wearing them so I think you probably could get them fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> If you know where to find that video please share it with me!
Click to expand...

somewhere way back in this thread :lol:


----------



## powerplay

Just found this subjective review of wheel sizes and although nothing to do with TTs I found it food for thought when considering which wheel to go for. Unfortunately there's not a test for how ugly a wheel feels, but you can't have everything :lol:


----------



## GTROMG

Is this the only TT with this color? Best looking TT i've ever seen :lol: Just need a lowering and some spacers. Anyone knows exact color code?


----------



## brittan

No. Audi must be painting more cars Porsche Viper Green than Porsche. :lol:


----------



## Steve2017TTS

brittan said:


> No. Audi must be painting more cars Porsche Viper Green than Porsche. :lol:


Except it's Lamborghini green!


----------



## kmpowell

GTROMG said:


> Is this the only TT with this color? Best looking TT i've ever seen :lol: Just need a lowering and some spacers. Anyone knows exact color code?


It's Lamborghini's 'lime green'. That's the official name for it. Full set of pics here:

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1107970&p=7062313&hilit=Green#p7062313


----------



## AkosF




----------



## brittan

Steve2017TTS said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Audi must be painting more cars Porsche Viper Green than Porsche. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Except it's Lamborghini green!
Click to expand...

Nice colour for tractors.


----------



## Mark Pred

GTROMG said:


> Is this the only TT with this color? Best looking TT i've ever seen :lol: Just need a lowering and some spacers. Anyone knows exact color code?


Pretty sure that's been PS... seen same image in several different colours and all look crap with the 20 inch tractor wheels :lol:


----------



## ROBH49

Cheshire Oaks Audi have a beautiful Glacier White with black pack 20" black and silver wheels, sports exhaust Oled rear lights, TTRS interior pack in red, privacy glass and a few other goodies for just short of 62k if anybody's interested. :lol: :lol:

Sorry forgot to mention it has Mag ride as well.


----------



## kmpowell

Mark Pred said:


> GTROMG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the only TT with this color? Best looking TT i've ever seen :lol: Just need a lowering and some spacers. Anyone knows exact color code?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that's been PS... seen same image in several different colours and all look crap with the 20 inch tractor wheels :lol:
Click to expand...

As per my post above, and mentioned many times in this thread it's not a PS. It's the car that appeared at the Audi Forum, its Lambo' 'Lime Green'.


----------



## Steve2017TTS

brittan said:


> Steve2017TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Audi must be painting more cars Porsche Viper Green than Porsche. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Except it's Lamborghini green!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice colour for tractors.
Click to expand...

Or an LM002!


----------



## brittan

Steve2017TTS said:


> Or an LM002![/attachment]


It needed to be that humungous to fit in the fuel tanks required to feed that V12. It does weigh almost as much as a tractor though.


----------



## Mark Pred

kmpowell said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTROMG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the only TT with this color? Best looking TT i've ever seen :lol: Just need a lowering and some spacers. Anyone knows exact color code?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that's been PS... seen same image in several different colours and all look crap with the 20 inch tractor wheels :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As per my post above, and mentioned many times in this thread it's not a PS. It's the car that appeared at the Audi Forum, its Lambo' 'Lime Green'.
Click to expand...

I've seen EXACTLY the same car/picture in Miami Blue - at least one has to be PS... not that it really matters, it's a horrible colour :lol:


----------



## Steve2017TTS

Hi
More photos of the Lamborghini lime green TT can be seen here:-
http://www.carscoops.com/2016/05/lime-g ... etter.html
It looks pretty real to me!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## kmpowell

Brand new unregistered RS available immediately if anybody is interested...

Coupe
Daytona Grey
Black Styling Pack
Black Mirrors
Leather with the red stitching
Red design pack
20" Black rotors
Comfort & Sound Pack
Privacy 
Mag Ride
Sports Exhaust

... if you're interested drop me a PM.


----------



## brittan

It's not green and I have a tin hat:


----------



## R_TTS

Looks very nice brittan. I think black 20" Y spokes would work well on that too.


----------



## TTRS Taff

kmpowell said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTROMG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the only TT with this color? Best looking TT i've ever seen :lol: Just need a lowering and some spacers. Anyone knows exact color code?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that's been PS... seen same image in several different colours and all look crap with the 20 inch tractor wheels :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As per my post above, and mentioned many times in this thread it's not a PS. It's the car that appeared at the Audi Forum, its Lambo' 'Lime Green'.
Click to expand...

It's actually Porsche Lime green. I know as I've ordered it. It's not Porsche viper green or lambo Lime green.

Google Porsche lime green and you will find cars in the same colour. I had confirmation from Audi In Germany by my dealer that it is Porsche lime green the colour.


----------



## Quizzical

TTRS Taff said:


> It's actually Porsche Lime green. I know as I've ordered it.


Wait... you've ordered a TT in a Porsche colour? How does that work?


----------



## Ikon66

Quizzical said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually Porsche Lime green. I know as I've ordered it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... you've ordered a TT in a Porsche colour? How does that work?
Click to expand...

Audi exclusive paint, circa £2.5k iirc


----------



## brittan

R_TTS said:


> Looks very nice brittan. I think black 20" Y spokes would work well on that too.


Thanks R. The Y spokes are one of Audi's better wheels for the TT but I'm not a fan of any wheel in black as I like to keep the definition between tyre and wheel.


----------



## Steve2017TTS

Quizzical said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually Porsche Lime green. I know as I've ordered it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... you've ordered a TT in a Porsche colour? How does that work?
Click to expand...

Probably because Porsche, Audi, VW, Seat, Lamborghini, Bugatti and Skoda are all the same company!


----------



## kmpowell

TTRS Taff said:


> It's actually Porsche Lime green. I know as I've ordered it. It's not Porsche viper green or lambo Lime green.
> 
> Google Porsche lime green and you will find cars in the same colour. I had confirmation from Audi In Germany by my dealer that it is Porsche lime green the colour.


It's Lamborghini 'Verde Mantis'. Perhaps they have the same paint colour somewhere in Porsche, but it's 100% Verde Mantis.


----------



## Scott2Hotty

That is an amazing green!!!


----------



## Steve2017TTS

Hi,
Here is a YouTube review of a VW Group lime green TTRS!





Cheers
Steve


----------



## TTRS Taff

Steve2017TTS said:


> Hi,
> Here is a YouTube review of a VW Group lime green TTRS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


Mine will be identical in terms of spec, except i couldn't have the grey interior as it wasn't an option anymore and my wheels won't be the same, but I pretty much had nearly all the options available.


----------



## TTRS Taff

Ikon66 said:


> Quizzical said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually Porsche Lime green. I know as I've ordered it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... you've ordered a TT in a Porsche colour? How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Audi exclusive paint, circa £2.5k iirc
Click to expand...

Yes it was £2400 for exclusive colour


----------



## TTRS Taff

Scott2Hotty said:


> That is an amazing green!!!


I thought that too


----------



## Steve2017TTS

TTRS Taff said:


> Steve2017TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Here is a YouTube review of a VW Group lime green TTRS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Mine will be identical in terms of spec, except i couldn't have the grey interior as it wasn't an option anymore and my wheels won't be the same, but I pretty much had nearly all the options available.
Click to expand...

Hi,
Our Vegas Yellow TTS attracts plenty of attention - a green one will be off the scale!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TTRS Taff

Steve2017TTS said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve2017TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Here is a YouTube review of a VW Group lime green TTRS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Mine will be identical in terms of spec, except i couldn't have the grey interior as it wasn't an option anymore and my wheels won't be the same, but I pretty much had nearly all the options available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> Our Vegas Yellow TTS attracts plenty of attention - a green one will be off the scale!
> Cheers
> Steve
Click to expand...

Can i see a picture please? If it's the one in your profile it looks really nice


----------



## Steve2017TTS

TTRS Taff said:


> Can i see a picture please? If it's the one in your profile it looks really nice


Here it is!


----------



## Mark Pred

Steve2017TTS said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve2017TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Here is a YouTube review of a VW Group lime green TTRS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Mine will be identical in terms of spec, except i couldn't have the grey interior as it wasn't an option anymore and my wheels won't be the same, but I pretty much had nearly all the options available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> Our Vegas Yellow TTS attracts plenty of attention - a green one will be off the scale!
> Cheers
> Steve
Click to expand...

....which the reason I would never buy a car in a _ooh look at me _colour


----------



## Steve2017TTS

Mark Pred said:


> Steve2017TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine will be identical in terms of spec, except i couldn't have the grey interior as it wasn't an option anymore and my wheels won't be the same, but I pretty much had nearly all the options available.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Our Vegas Yellow TTS attracts plenty of attention - a green one will be off the scale!
> Cheers
> Steve
Click to expand...

....which the reason I would never buy a car in a _ooh look at me _colour [/quote]

Plus sides to bright colour - less likely to be stolen, easier for other cars to see you when you are coming round the roundabout at a speed you did not think possible, compared with other cars you have owned - trust me, you will experience that feeling!
Downside - ours is the only car with that colour combination in Abu Dhabi - easy to trace me if I'm a naughty boy!
Possibly harder at resale time - but this also needs to be balanced against rarity value


----------



## Mark Pred

Vegas Yellow TTS round my way are quite common. I've seen quite a few now, all different cars. I believe three of the Audi dealers in the area all ordered their TTS demo cars in that colour, hence the commonality. I've never actually seen another TTS in the colour of my car. Agree yellow looks good, although the green being discussed above is IMO vile. Having owned a yellow Boxster S, I know the pitfalls of standing out. Wasn't an issue for re-sale, but got vandalised twice in car parks. Sadly, a sign of the times. I'd therefore rather dip under the radar a little. The next Boxster we had was red and it never got touched. Go figure.


----------



## debonair

Steve2017TTS said:


> Plus sides to bright colour - less likely to be stolen, easier for other cars to see you when you are coming round the roundabout at a speed you did not think possible, compared with other cars you have owned - trust me, you will experience that feeling!
> Downside - ours is the only car with that colour combination in Abu Dhabi - easy to trace me if I'm a naughty boy!
> Possibly harder at resale time - but this also needs to be balanced against rarity value


When I had my Vegas yellow I experienced no difference at all in drivers who weren't looking coming at me from all angles, even in relatively slow moving traffic. If they don't look, they won't see you regardless of the colour of your car. If you're driving round roundabouts at an unimaginable speed then you're going to crash at some point, no matter what colour your car is :?


----------



## Steve2017TTS

debonair said:


> Steve2017TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus sides to bright colour - less likely to be stolen, easier for other cars to see you when you are coming round the roundabout at a speed you did not think possible, compared with other cars you have owned - trust me, you will experience that feeling!
> Downside - ours is the only car with that colour combination in Abu Dhabi - easy to trace me if I'm a naughty boy!
> Possibly harder at resale time - but this also needs to be balanced against rarity value
> 
> 
> 
> When I had my Vegas yellow I experienced no difference at all in drivers who weren't looking coming at me from all angles, even in relatively slow moving traffic. If they don't look, they won't see you regardless of the colour of your car. If you're driving round roundabouts at an unimaginable speed then you're going to crash at some point, no matter what colour your car is :?
Click to expand...

Don't worry - the roundabout comment was a joke!
We were lucky to be invited by Audi Middle East to test drive the TT and the S3 around the Dubai circuit and were so impressed with the handling of the TT - that we chose one when we sold our Infiniti G37s coupe.
The local dealer had a TTS in stock with very high spec. and we got a great deal - car just happened to be yellow.


----------



## daddow

Same for me, found a TTS at a great price in Vegas Y the colour nether bothered me but since owning it the admiration I have received is amazing, my Audi garage says its the only one in the county, beat that? 8)


----------



## Steve2017TTS

daddow said:


> Same for me, found a TTS at a great price in Vegas Y the colour nether bothered me but since owning it the admiration I have received is amazing, my Audi garage says its the only one in the county, beat that? 8)


Well - mine is the only Vegas Yellow TTS Black Edition in our country!!!


----------



## TTRS Taff

Steve2017TTS said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can i see a picture please? If it's the one in your profile it looks really nice
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is!
Click to expand...

That's stunning Steve 8)


----------



## TTRS Taff

Mark Pred said:


> ....which the reason I would never buy a car in a _ooh look at me _colour


Wouldn't the world be a boring place if we all liked the same thing - each to their own. You may find the colour vile but that is only your opinion.

I ordered the green as I thought it suited the car and shows off all the body lines, not because i wanted to be "OOH look at me" colour.

I'm sick of grey, silver, black and white cars which i have in the past and just fancied a change.


----------



## Steve2017TTS

TTRS Taff said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....which the reason I would never buy a car in a _ooh look at me _colour
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't the world be a boring place if we all liked the same thing - each to their own. You may find the colour vile but that is only your opinion.
> 
> I ordered the green as I thought it suited the car and shows off all the body lines, not because i wanted to be "OOH look at me" colour.
> 
> I'm sick of grey, silver, black and white cars which i have in the past and just fancied a change.
Click to expand...

I agree - sports cars look great in bright colours.
Nothing more boring than a white Ferrari or Lamborghini!


----------



## tt3600

Video of a 2017 RS chasing a 2017 GTR. Not allot in it!


----------



## Gulliver

TTRS Taff said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....which the reason I would never buy a car in a _ooh look at me _colour
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't the world be a boring place if we all liked the same thing - each to their own. You may find the colour vile but that is only your opinion.
> 
> I ordered the green as I thought it suited the car and shows off all the body lines, not because i wanted to be "OOH look at me" colour.
> 
> I'm sick of grey, silver, black and white cars which i have in the past and just fancied a change.
Click to expand...

Good for you I think the green looks absolutely fabulous 

The 'ooh look at me' comment is a bit pathetic, as others have said this world is too monotone and needs a bit of a colour injection, I say boring colours for boring people :twisted:


----------



## ZephyR2

Gulliver said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....which the reason I would never buy a car in a _ooh look at me _colour
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't the world be a boring place if we all liked the same thing - each to their own. You may find the colour vile but that is only your opinion.
> 
> I ordered the green as I thought it suited the car and shows off all the body lines, not because i wanted to be "OOH look at me" colour.
> 
> I'm sick of grey, silver, black and white cars which i have in the past and just fancied a change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you I think the green looks absolutely fabulous
> 
> The 'ooh look at me' comment is a bit pathetic, as others have said this world is too monotone and needs a bit of a colour injection, I say boring colours for boring people :twisted:
Click to expand...

Depends on how you look at that 'ooh look at me' comment. It may not be a case of how you want to appear, you may just like the colour, but often more a case of how you think others might perceive you.
I really fancied getting my Mk2 coupe in red but after seeing one I thought it did look a bit 'ooh look at me'. I didn't want to appear as "a flash git" and for that reason as much as I loved the red I shied away from it.


----------



## debonair

ZephyR2 said:


> Depends on how you look at that 'ooh look at me' comment. It may not be a case of how you want to appear, you may just like the colour, but often more a case of how you think others might perceive you.
> I really fancied getting my Mk2 coupe in red but after seeing one I thought it did look a bit 'ooh look at me'. I didn't want to appear as "a flash git" and for that reason as much as I loved the red I shied away from it.


That's a real shame that you wouldn't go ahead with what you wanted because of what others may have thought. People shouldn't judge a book by its cover but it happens unfortunately. I would never let 'what people might think' dictate any choices to me. It's a lot of money to be spending on a car which isn't exactly what you want. We're only here once, if you want it, buy it, who cares what others may or may not think.


----------



## Gulliver

Wouldn't the world be a boring place if we all liked the same thing - each to their own. You may find the colour vile but that is only your opinion.

I ordered the green as I thought it suited the car and shows off all the body lines, not because i wanted to be "OOH look at me" colour.

I'm sick of grey, silver, black and white cars which i have in the past and just fancied a change.[/quote]

Good for you I think the green looks absolutely fabulous 

The 'ooh look at me' comment is a bit pathetic, as others have said this world is too monotone and needs a bit of a colour injection, I say boring colours for boring people :twisted:[/quote]
Depends on how you look at that 'ooh look at me' comment. It may not be a case of how you want to appear, you may just like the colour, but often more a case of how you think others might perceive you.
I really fancied getting my Mk2 coupe in red but after seeing one I thought it did look a bit 'ooh look at me'. I didn't want to appear as "a flash git" and for that reason as much as I loved the red I shied away from it.[/quote]

Surely you don't buy a car based on how other people may perceive you, seems a bit superficial and shallow to me :?

Man up and buy what YOU want 

I went Sepang and Red Leather, the Hubby hates it but that just makes it even better


----------



## ZephyR2

It attracts jealousy and the wrong kind of attention.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBH49

If I would have factory ordered my car I would have defo gone with Vegas Yellow with black pack looks really cool on the RS just my opinion.

If money was no object then it would have been one of the exclusive colours like Merlin Purple, Kingfisher Blue and of Couse that beautiful Lime Green as shown earlier in this thread.

I must be honest I do love the Daytona Grey with black pack on my current RS, this is the first grey car I`ve ever owned and when clean it looks so beautiful and a little understated but boy does it get some looks, so I`m very happy with my choice but next time me thinks Yellow. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dash

Would like to see a MK3 in Velvet Violet, anybody willing to pony up for the paint job?


----------



## GTROMG

TTRS Taff said:


> It's actually Porsche Lime green. I know as I've ordered it. It's not Porsche viper green or lambo Lime green.
> 
> Google Porsche lime green and you will find cars in the same colour. I had confirmation from Audi In Germany by my dealer that it is Porsche lime green the colour.


Have you recieved your car? If so please post a picture, would be nice to see one other then on the showroom floor 

However, when google searching for "porsche lime green" it seems that color is a bit lighter then that TT. The color looks far more like Lamborghinis "Verde mantis", at least in the pictures.. :?:


----------



## ROBH49

That looks fantastic but I bet its a bitch to keep clean and I bet it shows all the swirl marks and even the smallest scratch.


----------



## daddow

I had three A8s which all attracted jealousy at the golf club I can assure you its not just the colour, members still comment Those A8s where the best cars you will ever own, little do they know now with my TTs!!


----------



## KevC

Dash said:


> Would like to see a MK3 in Velvet Violet, anybody willing to pony up for the paint job?


Someone on here did

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1455233&start=180


----------



## Steve2017TTS

Hi,
According to Edinburgh Audi - they had this in their showroom in June 2016!









They called it Erica Violet - looks Pink to me!!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## ROBH49

Steve2017TTS said:


> Hi,
> According to Edinburgh Audi - they had this in their showroom in June 2016!
> 
> 
> They called it Erica Violet - looks Pink to me!!
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


I don`t care what they call it, looks total gash if you ask me. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve2017TTS

ROBH49 said:


> Steve2017TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> According to Edinburgh Audi - they had this in their showroom in June 2016!
> 
> 
> They called it Erica Violet - looks Pink to me!!
> 
> Cheers
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I don`t care what they call it, looks total gash if you ask me. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Quite right!!


----------



## TTRS Taff

GTROMG said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually Porsche Lime green. I know as I've ordered it. It's not Porsche viper green or lambo Lime green.
> 
> Google Porsche lime green and you will find cars in the same colour. I had confirmation from Audi In Germany by my dealer that it is Porsche lime green the colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you recieved your car? If so please post a picture, would be nice to see one other then on the showroom floor
> 
> However, when google searching for "porsche lime green" it seems that color is a bit lighter then that TT. The color looks far more like Lamborghinis "Verde mantis", at least in the pictures.. :?:
Click to expand...

As soon as it's built and in my ownership I will take some pictures for you. It's not being built until October week3 now so I am expecting it late November time..


----------



## TTRS Taff

ROBH49 said:


> If I would have factory ordered my car I would have defo gone with Vegas Yellow with black pack looks really cool on the RS just my opinion.
> 
> If money was no object then it would have been one of the exclusive colours like Merlin Purple, Kingfisher Blue and of Couse that beautiful Lime Green as shown earlier in this thread.
> 
> I must be honest I do love the Daytona Grey with black pack on my current RS, this is the first grey car I`ve ever owned and when clean it looks so beautiful and a little understated but boy does it get some looks, so I`m very happy with my choice but next time me thinks Yellow. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Glad some else likes the Lime green


----------



## TTRS Taff

Gulliver said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....which the reason I would never buy a car in a _ooh look at me _colour
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't the world be a boring place if we all liked the same thing - each to their own. You may find the colour vile but that is only your opinion.
> 
> I ordered the green as I thought it suited the car and shows off all the body lines, not because i wanted to be "OOH look at me" colour.
> 
> I'm sick of grey, silver, black and white cars which i have in the past and just fancied a change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you I think the green looks absolutely fabulous
> 
> The 'ooh look at me' comment is a bit pathetic, as others have said this world is too monotone and needs a bit of a colour injection, I say boring colours for boring people :twisted:
Click to expand...

Agreed. It's always good to see something different.


----------



## Mark Pred

Gulliver said:


> Wouldn't the world be a boring place if we all liked the same thing - each to their own. You may find the colour vile but that is only your opinion.
> 
> I ordered the green as I thought it suited the car and shows off all the body lines, not because i wanted to be "OOH look at me" colour.
> 
> I'm sick of grey, silver, black and white cars which i have in the past and just fancied a change.


Good for you I think the green looks absolutely fabulous 

The 'ooh look at me' comment is a bit pathetic, as others have said this world is too monotone and needs a bit of a colour injection, I say boring colours for boring people :twisted:[/quote]
Depends on how you look at that 'ooh look at me' comment. It may not be a case of how you want to appear, you may just like the colour, but often more a case of how you think others might perceive you.
I really fancied getting my Mk2 coupe in red but after seeing one I thought it did look a bit 'ooh look at me'. I didn't want to appear as "a flash git" and for that reason as much as I loved the red I shied away from it.[/quote]

Surely you don't buy a car based on how other people may perceive you, seems a bit superficial and shallow to me :?

Man up and buy what YOU want 

I went Sepang and Red Leather, the Hubby hates it but that just makes it even better [/quote]

Ah but people do buy cars in loud colours to draw attention to themselves. I think the comments above ring true, at least without resorting to petty insults just because someone doesn't like the colour you've ordered your TT in :lol: I find it is often the case that loud colours go with loud people. They want people to look at them, they want to show off and draw attention to themselves. Case in point I saw a solar orange RS6 sitting at the lights outside Holborn tube station the other day - the fella driving it was constantly blipping the throttle and looking around to make sure everyone was looking at his car. Ooh look at me, yeah, that summed him up :lol:


----------



## Gulliver

Agreed. I am certainly loud according to my Hubby :lol:

The less ostentatious colours will be picked by the more meek individual, but the previous poster intimated he wanted a 'loud' colour but was worried what other people might think of him, that makes no sense at all to me.

I personally purchase a colour that I want, if everyone hates it all the better, I like to be individual


----------



## ROBH49

I think the above comment does ring true for some people re ordering their car in a loud colour, saying look at me and look at my car.

But this isn`t true for all people I think some people will order the colour just to have something completely different, I for one wouldn`t, I would order the colour that suits me and which I find suits the car best, money not being an issue of course. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTRS Taff

ROBH49 said:


> I think the above comment does ring true for some people re ordering their car in a loud colour, saying look at me and look at my car.
> 
> But this isn`t true for all people I think some people will order the colour just to have something completely different, I for one wouldn`t, I would order the colour that suits me and which I find suits the car best, money not being an issue of course. :lol: :lol:


Couldn't have put it better myself.

People should just buy what they want, at the end of the day, it's their lives, their money.


----------



## TTRS Taff

kmpowell said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually Porsche Lime green. I know as I've ordered it. It's not Porsche viper green or lambo Lime green.
> 
> Google Porsche lime green and you will find cars in the same colour. I had confirmation from Audi In Germany by my dealer that it is Porsche lime green the colour.
> 
> 
> 
> It's Lamborghini 'Verde Mantis'. Perhaps they have the same paint colour somewhere in Porsche, but it's 100% Verde Mantis.
Click to expand...

I'm putting this to Audi tomorrow, as i don't want to end up with something else!! If it's not porsche lime green which they have stated i might end up with the wrong colour car. I will give them the Lambo colour code and get them to check.


----------



## TTRS Taff

Mark Pred said:


> Ah but people do buy cars in loud colours to draw attention to themselves. I think the comments above ring true, at least without resorting to petty insults just because someone doesn't like the colour you've ordered your TT in :lol: I find it is often the case that loud colours go with loud people. They want people to look at them, they want to show off and draw attention to themselves. Case in point I saw a solar orange RS6 sitting at the lights outside Holborn tube station the other day - the fella driving it was constantly blipping the throttle and looking around to make sure everyone was looking at his car. Ooh look at me, yeah, that summed him up :lol:


Unfortunately we live in a world where some people make opinion of others without knowing anything about them.

I'm sure there are people who do lots of things to attract attention to themselves ... like people who say things on forums to get a reaction from others....they are attention seekers too...you see it all the time.


----------



## Mark Pred

TTRS Taff said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah but people do buy cars in loud colours to draw attention to themselves. I think the comments above ring true, at least without resorting to petty insults just because someone doesn't like the colour you've ordered your TT in :lol: I find it is often the case that loud colours go with loud people. They want people to look at them, they want to show off and draw attention to themselves. Case in point I saw a solar orange RS6 sitting at the lights outside Holborn tube station the other day - the fella driving it was constantly blipping the throttle and looking around to make sure everyone was looking at his car. Ooh look at me, yeah, that summed him up :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately we live in a world where some people make opinion of others without knowing anything about them.
> 
> I'm sure there are people who do lots of things to attract attention to themselves ... like people who say things on forums to get a reaction from others....they are attention seekers too...you see it all the time.
Click to expand...

A bit like people who can't take a bit criticism eh :roll: Get over yourself mate and move on.


----------



## Gulliver

Mark Pred said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah but people do buy cars in loud colours to draw attention to themselves. I think the comments above ring true, at least without resorting to petty insults just because someone doesn't like the colour you've ordered your TT in :lol: I find it is often the case that loud colours go with loud people. They want people to look at them, they want to show off and draw attention to themselves. Case in point I saw a solar orange RS6 sitting at the lights outside Holborn tube station the other day - the fella driving it was constantly blipping the throttle and looking around to make sure everyone was looking at his car. Ooh look at me, yeah, that summed him up :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately we live in a world where some people make opinion of others without knowing anything about them.
> 
> I'm sure there are people who do lots of things to attract attention to themselves ... like people who say things on forums to get a reaction from others....they are attention seekers too...you see it all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A bit like people who can't take a bit criticism eh :roll: Get over yourself mate and move on.
Click to expand...

Oh dear


----------



## TTRS Taff

Mark Pred said:


> A bit like people who can't take a bit criticism eh :roll: Get over yourself mate and move on.


I didn't see any critcism..so there was none to take...

You just said you thought the Lime Green TTRS was vile, and all i said was that is only your opinion.

I don't see that as criticism what you said, it's just an opinion.

I was just stating a fact that you were making assumptions about people you know nothing about, like you have superior knowledge on why someone might buy a bright coloured car, when perhaps it's because they just like the colour. As far as getting over myself, there's nothing to get over.

Like I said, for me ,the colour shows all the lovely body lines and contours of a lovely looking car.

I'm looking forward to seeing your car when you get it whatever colour it is. 8) Enjoy it when it arrives.


----------



## Mark Pred

I'm sorry you feel that way, but I wouldn't get that hot under the collar about what anyone else has to say... your opinion is all that should matter to you. So I wish you every happiness with your chosen colour, I am sure you'll be over the moon with it ... already have my car in dull as ditch water boring (as Mr 'oh dear' and that's 'pathetic' likes to say) silver :lol:


----------



## daddow

I am a member of a number of photography sites where the professional guys are renowned for being well what can I say pretty obnoxious, some of the spats on this site will certainly give them a run for their money very sad for grown up people.


----------



## TTRS Taff

Mark Pred said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way, but I wouldn't get that hot under the collar about what anyone else has to say... your opinion is all that should matter to you. So I wish you every happiness with your chosen colour, I am sure you'll be over the moon with it ... already have my car in dull as ditch water boring (as Mr 'oh dear' and that's 'pathetic' likes to say) silver :lol:


I didn't realise you already had the car, I must have read someone else's post.

Let's see a picture then, bet it looks great in Silver


----------



## TTRS Taff

tt3600 said:


> Your TT RS Coupé is expected to begin construction on 13th November 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> :?
Click to expand...

Have you had your date brought forward? Mine is now October week 3, just wondered if your's has been too? I know it's only a week, but it helps. I was October week 4, but dealer phoned me last week to tell me.

Hope yours has too.


----------



## Mark Pred

daddow said:


> I am a member of a number of photography sites where the professional guys are renowned for being well what can I say pretty obnoxious, some of the spats on this site will certainly give them a run for their money very sad for grown up people.


This forum is pretty tame compared to most. Lighten up, it's just a bit banter. No one's name calling or being obnoxious.


----------



## Mark Pred

TTRS Taff said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you feel that way, but I wouldn't get that hot under the collar about what anyone else has to say... your opinion is all that should matter to you. So I wish you every happiness with your chosen colour, I am sure you'll be over the moon with it ... already have my car in dull as ditch water boring (as Mr 'oh dear' and that's 'pathetic' likes to say) silver :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realise you already had the car, I must have read someone else's post.
> 
> Let's see a picture then, bet it looks great in Silver
Click to expand...

No worries. I have a habit of doing that, dopey Sod that I am and thanks again for your understanding. I always think silver looks better when the sun's out. Can look a bit flat when it's cloudy, not to everyone's tastes I know, given I am yet to see another TTS in silver. Certainly haven't seen a green one yet, so opinions might change when I do. I must admit a secret craving for solar orange, despite being the sort of person who'd probably want to stay below the radar a bit. I did post a few pictures on the Forum when I got the car. But here you go&#8230; I wonder if an RS would suit the same colour with the Black Styling added? Cheers.


----------



## TTRS Taff

Mark Pred said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you feel that way, but I wouldn't get that hot under the collar about what anyone else has to say... your opinion is all that should matter to you. So I wish you every happiness with your chosen colour, I am sure you'll be over the moon with it ... already have my car in dull as ditch water boring (as Mr 'oh dear' and that's 'pathetic' likes to say) silver :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realise you already had the car, I must have read someone else's post.
> 
> Let's see a picture then, bet it looks great in Silver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries. I have a habit of doing that, dopey Sod that I am and thanks again for your understanding. I always think silver looks better when the sun's out. Can look a bit flat when it's cloudy, not to everyone's tastes I know, given I am yet to see another TTS in silver. Certainly haven't seen a green one yet, so opinions might change when I do. I must admit a secret craving for solar orange, despite being the sort of person who'd probably want to stay below the radar a bit. I did post a few pictures on the Forum when I got the car. But here you go&#8230; I wonder if an RS would suit the same colour with the Black Styling added? Cheers.
Click to expand...

It looks well smart in the silver.. good choice. I think the silver is different now to the one they used to have. Is it Floret Silver or something like that it's changed too? Think the old silver was Ice silver,, I like the wheels too. 8)

I saw a solar orange TTRS in Cardiff in a car park about 2 years ago and I have to say, it looked amazing. I had wanted that last time, but the sales guy talked me out of it only because he said it would be hard to sell when the time came. I will have had my current RS now 6 years next month. It's low miles still only 32,500 so someone when the time comes will get a good car.

I'm buying my new RS from Swansea Audi and the salesman there actually told me about the lime green and showed me the car on youtube. I just really liked it. Where I live is very remote, and I have no neighbours at all, so I don't have to worry too much about it being a loud colour. It least when it snows here,( i live very high up on a mountain) I'll be able to see it !!

PS. Yes i think the sliver against the black pack would look great.Maybe someone will do it.. I haven't seen a silver TTS mark 3 or RS yet. I don't see that many TT's at all around here. I always see a few when i go to Cardiff, but not many TTS or RS models are around


----------



## Mark Pred

Yeah, you're right as Floret is different to the Ice Silver. I actually prefer the later, as Floret can look quite dull at times. But it is easy to keep clean, doesn't show stone chips or swirl marks and in the right light shows off all the lines of the car, probably better than many other colours. Cheers for the feedback, M. I may still get the RS in silver, but it's a special order colour for that model, which I think is a bit piss take by Audi.


----------



## daddow

Had you read previous posts I have had name calling with manipulation of my post sig, I take it as ignorance but I would not have commented on it without personal experience. I stick to my comment.


----------



## TerryCTR

People in who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones as the old saying goes!


----------



## bainsyboy

Does anybody know when my engine and air con are supposed to be blowing up as I've had my rs now since December last year and the bugger is still running o


----------



## TFP

bainsyboy said:


> Does anybody know when my engine and air con are supposed to be blowing up as I've had my rs now since December last year and the bugger is still running o


Lol, mine's still running also, although I've only done two thousand miles.


----------



## powerplay

TFP said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know when my engine and air con are supposed to be blowing up as I've had my rs now since December last year and the bugger is still running o
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, mine's still running also, although I've only done two thousand miles.
Click to expand...

Mine's just gone over 4000 miles now and no issues (well, none that aren't by design :lol: )


----------



## ZephyR2

bainsyboy said:


> Does anybody know when my engine and air con are supposed to be blowing up as I've had my rs now since December last year and the bugger is still running o


Doesn't sound right that. I suggest you get in to Audi and have them check it. If it hasn't started to blow up by now you should be able to get that sorted under warranty. :lol:


----------



## bainsyboy

ZephyR2.. Will have to see of I can get it in pronto lol

TFP And Terry good to hear that everything is still running smoothly, although I'm beating you on mileage at I think 5 thousand odd miles... Still enjoying every minute of ownership though


----------



## TerryCTR

I've only got the TTS mate, straight to Audi for me I think my engine is missing a cylinder :lol:


----------



## bainsyboy

I must admit I miss my old mk1 tt and in some ways wish I had kept that, but moved on from that to the mk2 rs... Enjoyed it but the mk3 rs is a different class.. Saying that though if you have the tts then unless the performance is miles better in the rs I'd save your money


----------



## RockKramer

TTRS Taff said:


> I saw a solar orange TTRS in Cardiff in a car park about 2 years ago and I have to say, it looked amazing. I had wanted that last time, but the sales guy talked me out of it only because he said it would be hard to sell when the time came. I will have had my current RS now 6 years next month. It's low miles still only 32,500 so someone when the time comes will get a good car.
> 
> I'm buying my new RS from Swansea Audi and the salesman there actually told me about the lime green and showed me the car on youtube. I just really liked it. Where I live is very remote, and I have no neighbours at all, so I don't have to worry too much about it being a loud colour. It least when it snows here,( i live very high up on a mountain) I'll be able to see it !!
> 
> PS. Yes i think the sliver against the black pack would look great.Maybe someone will do it.. I haven't seen a silver TTS mark 3 or RS yet. I don't see that many TT's at all around here. I always see a few when i go to Cardiff, but not many TTS or RS models are around


Shame the salesman talked you out of the Solar RS. In the 5yrs I had my TTS so many people, at petrol stations, in traffic, car parks etc., were really complementary about the colour. Traded Tango for my Cayman at a Porsche indie. They sold it in 2 weeks. It's one of those colours that people love but are wary come resale. 
You would've found a buyer for a Solar Orange RS.


----------



## TerryCTR

bainsyboy said:


> I must admit I miss my old mk1 tt and in some ways wish I had kept that, but moved on from that to the mk2 rs... Enjoyed it but the mk3 rs is a different class.. Saying that though if you have the tts then unless the performance is miles better in the rs I'd save your money


I only went for the TTS as I got 19.7 discount last Xmas and paid £36k ish in the end for a car specced exactly as I wanted. Glasgow audi are my local dealer and had no interest in selling the mk3 RS they had in at the time so I never really took it seriously. I do have the urge for that 5 cylinder soundtrack and have some for some time but if I get rid of the TT without a doubt the wife will be insisting on 5 doors and that means RS3 which I think is less fun to drive than the TT from the reviews.


----------



## bezza

Audi Sport Performance Parts video


----------



## Koimlg

daddow said:


> I am a member of a number of photography sites where the professional guys are renowned for being well what can I say pretty obnoxious, some of the spats on this site will certainly give them a run for their money very sad for grown up people.


Been away for a month or two and nothing changes regarding the rudeness and stupid sparring etc. Still remember when I made my first post which received an immediate abusive comment just because I had one of the first TTRS's last year. Well it is at least entertaining, although a little sad..


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> Does anybody know when my engine and air con are supposed to be blowing up as I've had my rs now since December last year and the bugger is still running o


Me too, very annoying!


----------



## Toshiba

Have Audi bothered to start selling them again yet? :lol:


----------



## TFP

Toshiba said:


> Have Audi bothered to start selling them again yet? :lol:


There are a few now advertised with delivery miles, 2017 67 plates.

And some of the older ones from late 2016 have dropped in price slightly to around 50k.


----------



## Rev

TT RS with Audi Sport parts (yours for €127k) :lol:


----------



## sr20det

Hi everybody,

I had the previous generation TTRS and looking to get the latest one.

Has anybody managed to get any discount recently.

I've looked at some nearly new, less than a year old, but they are well over priced. I've checked on Audi's own used car values and they are £15k+ over what their valuer says.

That's why I'm looking to buy new, seems better value.

I'm in the uk.

Thanks


----------



## Aoon_M

I ordered just yesterday, zero discount on these. They are willing to discount cars that are already in the UK but won't discount factory builds. Best I've been offered on a factory build is £180 lol.


----------



## kmpowell

Aoon_M said:


> I ordered just yesterday, zero discount on these.


You're not asking the right people. 5% is easily done on factory orders if you are high-spec.

After seeing the spec of yours in another thread with all the nice high-margin options ticked, you clearly need to push harder.


----------



## TerryCTR

Glasgow Audi are terrible, zero discount offered on my TTS yet Edinburgh Audi who are under the same umbrella gave me close to 20% off. It's not surprising that nothing was offered on the RS


----------



## bainsyboy

Maidstone audi wouldn't budge either as I was looking at getting rid of mine as sick to death of trying to keep a black car clean


----------



## sr20det

I'm going to Perth Audi tomorrow. I've bought my last few cars from them and they said they will try sort something out for me.
I'll let you all know if I manage to get any discount.


----------



## TerryCTR

I found Perth quite helpful myself but they couldn't get near the Edinburgh discount, I'm sure they will do a better job on the RS-good luck!


----------



## Aoon_M

Hm. Tried Carwow and 0 discount also.


----------



## tt3600

Has anyone that has ordered one know when there's is due to be built? Mine will be built in November.


----------



## sr20det

The best offer I got through carwow was £200 off.

Stirling Audi is getting a few new ones, unregistered in the next few weeks so no long wait.

They're getting back to me in prices. Not asked them about discount yet. Going to wait until they tell me how much.


----------



## bainsyboy

Nor sure if I saw a rs I'm the back of a lorry the other day I'm amongst the audi's in the Kent area.. Think that made me notice it was the red calipers or can you get those on any tt?


----------



## TerryCTR

You can certainly option red calipers on the TTS


----------



## bainsyboy

Ok, cheers... Wasn't sure, so wondered if it was one of the ordered ones making its way to the dealership


----------



## The Pretender

*Audi TT RS (8S) 7:48 min Nordschleife HOT LAP Supertest sport auto.*


----------



## tt3600

The Pretender said:


> *Audi TT RS (8S) 7:48 min Nordschleife HOT LAP Supertest sport auto.*


Looks like he had ESP off because it looked unstable to me under braking. Looks like it's tougher to drive fast than the previous car! But again it seems ESP was off as the car over steered under braking!

It seems Audi need to tune the car better when ESP is off as it seems dreadful. Hats off to the driver for getting 7:48. The gen 1 RS did 8:09.00.


----------



## powerplay

It does appear to be a right handful, looks to squirm under braking and handle pretty poorly, seems like most of the comments on the video are non too complimentary either!

Glad I don't have to drive like that on my Monday morning commute :lol:


----------



## Dreams1966

Not sure whether this has been posted on here, apologies if it has.... seems a better price for a decent spec:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... New&page=1


----------



## TFP

Dreams1966 said:


> Not sure whether this has been posted on here, apologies if it has.... seems a better price for a decent spec:
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... New&page=1


Good value I'd say, that would be about £59,000 if specced new today.

Unless someone has found a dealer that'll give a discount on new.


----------



## kmpowell

TFP said:


> Dreams1966 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure whether this has been posted on here, apologies if it has.... seems a better price for a decent spec:
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... New&page=1
> 
> 
> 
> Good value I'd say, that would be about £59,000 if specced new today.
> 
> Unless someone has found a dealer that'll give a discount on new.
Click to expand...

Good value?!? It's a year old, it's used, it's in a naff colour combo, and it's only currently at its pre-VAT price when it was new.

Give it a few months when the decent spec/colour cars start to hit the market, these will continue to drop to a more acceptable level.

The question you have to ask yourself is if it's retailing for £50k, how much did they give for it 'trade'...


----------



## bainsyboy

Just wondering to meself, what's deemed as a decent spec'd car would be?


----------



## andy71_lh

Just ordered my TTRS.... 

Went into Basingstoke Audi at the weekend, and after a bit of negotiating, I was getting a discount offer of around 4.5% - but they couldn't get down to the price I was asking for, to match the price I'd been getting on CarWow from another dealer - so the other dealer got the order today. Managed to get 6% in the end...


----------



## kmpowell

andy71_lh said:


> Just ordered my TTRS....
> 
> Went into Basingstoke Audi at the weekend, and after a bit of negotiating, I was getting a discount offer of around 4.5% - but they couldn't get down to the price I was asking for, to match the price I'd been getting on CarWow from another dealer - so the other dealer got the order today. Managed to get 6% in the end...


Great work, all those people saying there's no discount really do need to push harder.

What spec did you go for?


----------



## Rumney

kmpowell said:


> andy71_lh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered my TTRS....
> 
> Went into Basingstoke Audi at the weekend, and after a bit of negotiating, I was getting a discount offer of around 4.5% - but they couldn't get down to the price I was asking for, to match the price I'd been getting on CarWow from another dealer - so the other dealer got the order today. Managed to get 6% in the end...
> 
> 
> 
> Great work, all those people saying there's no discount really do need to push harder.
> 
> What spec did you go for?
Click to expand...

And it my question is not too rude - how much did you finally pay for that spec? It would be very interesting to see if my piggy bank contains enough yet


----------



## Mark Pred

bainsyboy said:


> Just wondering to meself, what's deemed as a decent spec'd car would be?


Surely that's down to the individual? The RS for sale in that link doesn't appeal to me, especially white with the ali pack. Doesn't work IMO... a decent spec to me would probably be very different to someone else, for example, I want alcantara in my RS, as I have in my TTS. Apart from the seats, I'll order mine with the Sports Exhaust, Mag Ride, Red Callipers, Black Styling Pack, Privacy Glass, 20's in black (or 20" Y spokes - hopefully), B&O and that's me done really. Everything else options wise is just window dressing to my eyes and the car colour again, you make your own mind up. I'm still pondering Suzuka Grey, which I know will cost a few quid extra, but hey...


----------



## sr20det

The sales manager at Perth was dealing with a customer when I went to see him so didnt manage to discuss any discount with him.

Watford Audi offered 3k off their showroom car which was brand new unregistered.

Most dealers said no discount.

Ended up buying a used one which I pick up in a few days. It's 10 days old with 20 miles on the clock and I've saved over 6k rather than buying it new.

She's nardo grey with gloss black pack, 20" anthracite wheels, rs red design pack, comfort n sound pack, mag ride and sports exhaust.


----------



## jhoneyman

200fsx said:


> The sales manager at Perth was dealing with a customer when I went to see him so didnt manage to discuss any discount with him.
> 
> Watford Audi offered 3k off their showroom car which was brand new unregistered.
> 
> Most dealers said no discount.
> 
> Ended up buying a used one which I pick up in a few days. It's 10 days old with 20 miles on the clock and I've saved over 6k rather than buying it new.
> 
> She's nardo grey with gloss black pack, 20" anthracite wheels, rs red design pack, comfort n sound pack, mag ride and sports exhaust.


Lovely spec and colour.
I need to be seeing this in the flesh.

I have a TTS (Ara blue)


----------



## sr20det

I'm in Edinburgh regularly so you might see me


----------



## Rumney

200fsx said:


> The sales manager at Perth was dealing with a customer when I went to see him so didnt manage to discuss any discount with him.
> 
> Watford Audi offered 3k off their showroom car which was brand new unregistered.
> 
> Most dealers said no discount.
> 
> Ended up buying a used one which I pick up in a few days. It's 10 days old with 20 miles on the clock and I've saved over 6k rather than buying it new.
> 
> She's nardo grey with gloss black pack, 20" anthracite wheels, rs red design pack, comfort n sound pack, mag ride and sports exhaust.


Sounds beautiful - and 6k still in your back pocket - congratulations


----------



## andy71_lh

kmpowell said:


> andy71_lh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered my TTRS....
> 
> Went into Basingstoke Audi at the weekend, and after a bit of negotiating, I was getting a discount offer of around 4.5% - but they couldn't get down to the price I was asking for, to match the price I'd been getting on CarWow from another dealer - so the other dealer got the order today. Managed to get 6% in the end...
> 
> 
> 
> Great work, all those people saying there's no discount really do need to push harder.
> 
> What spec did you go for?
Click to expand...

Bit of a long spec list : 
Ara Blue
Alcantara Interior
20" Black wheels
Audi Matrix Lights
OLED Rear Lights
Privacy Glass
RS Red Design Pack
High Gloss Black Pack and Gloss Door Mirrors
Electric Folding Mirrors
Electric Seats
Carbon Interior
Comfort and Sound Pack
Phone Box 
Smartphone
Storage & Luggage Pack
Red Brake Callipers
RS sports Exhaust 
Mag Ride


----------



## andy71_lh

Rumney said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andy71_lh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered my TTRS....
> 
> Went into Basingstoke Audi at the weekend, and after a bit of negotiating, I was getting a discount offer of around 4.5% - but they couldn't get down to the price I was asking for, to match the price I'd been getting on CarWow from another dealer - so the other dealer got the order today. Managed to get 6% in the end...
> 
> 
> 
> Great work, all those people saying there's no discount really do need to push harder.
> 
> What spec did you go for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it my question is not too rude - how much did you finally pay for that spec? It would be very interesting to see if my piggy bank contains enough yet
Click to expand...

61k


----------



## Reeves999999

Hi all, I'm a 2017 M2 owner and currently have a preorder in for the 2018 CS version. I may or may not get allocated the CS as only 1000 being made worldwide. So I'm looking into AWD alternatives in case I can't get one. The TT RS seems to win hands down, on spec at least, compared to other rivals. I much prefer the M2 style though. But that's obviously subjective. We all like different stuff and buying cars isn't just about numbers. The M2 is a lot of fun although quite hairy, especially in the wet. My last AWD car was a 400bhp Evo X, which was just bonkers.

So, who would like to sell me the TT RS dream? I'd like an honest opinion from an owner, ideally someone who has owned an "M" previously. Is it fun? Is it easy to live with as a daily driver etc? I'm not interested in BMW haters opinions. I could have bought almost any car under £80k and still preferred the M2 over others I tried. But I didn't consider the TT until recently.

Any help and advice would be appreciated. Cheers. Justin.


----------



## sr20det

andy71_lh said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andy71_lh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered my TTRS....
> 
> Went into Basingstoke Audi at the weekend, and after a bit of negotiating, I was getting a discount offer of around 4.5% - but they couldn't get down to the price I was asking for, to match the price I'd been getting on CarWow from another dealer - so the other dealer got the order today. Managed to get 6% in the end...
> 
> 
> 
> Great work, all those people saying there's no discount really do need to push harder.
> 
> What spec did you go for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bit of a long spec list :
> Ara Blue
> Alcantara Interior
> 20" Black wheels
> Audi Matrix Lights
> OLED Rear Lights
> Privacy Glass
> RS Red Design Pack
> High Gloss Black Pack and Gloss Door Mirrors
> Electric Folding Mirrors
> Electric Seats
> Carbon Interior
> Comfort and Sound Pack
> Phone Box
> Smartphone
> Storage & Luggage Pack
> Red Brake Callipers
> RS sports Exhaust
> Mag Ride
Click to expand...

That sounds awesome and a good price. Congrats


----------



## sr20det

Reeves999999 said:


> Hi all, I'm a 2017 M2 owner and currently have a preorder in for the 2018 CS version. I may or may not get allocated the CS as only 1000 being made worldwide. So I'm looking into AWD alternatives in case I can't get one. The TT RS seems to win hands down, on spec at least, compared to other rivals. I much prefer the M2 style though. But that's obviously subjective. We all like different stuff and buying cars isn't just about numbers. The M2 is a lot of fun although quite hairy, especially in the wet. My last AWD car was a 400bhp Evo X, which was just bonkers.
> 
> So, who would like to sell me the TT RS dream? I'd like an honest opinion from an owner, ideally someone who has owned an "M" previously. Is it fun? Is it easy to live with as a daily driver etc? I'm not interested in BMW haters opinions. I could have bought almost any car under £80k and still preferred the M2 over others I tried. But I didn't consider the TT until recently.
> 
> Any help and advice would be appreciated. Cheers. Justin.


I've never owned an M car but had the previous generation TT RS and used that as a daily driver for 4 years with no issues.

I was looking at an M2 but as I need to get to work in all weather conditions, I stuck with Audi and their quattro products.

I've had plenty of fun with the last 3 Audis I owned but can't compare them to a BMW as I've never owned one.

People, especially the motor journalists always say the Bmws are more fun to drive though


----------



## Reeves999999

200fsx said:


> Reeves999999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I'm a 2017 M2 owner and currently have a preorder in for the 2018 CS version. I may or may not get allocated the CS as only 1000 being made worldwide. So I'm looking into AWD alternatives in case I can't get one. The TT RS seems to win hands down, on spec at least, compared to other rivals. I much prefer the M2 style though. But that's obviously subjective. We all like different stuff and buying cars isn't just about numbers. The M2 is a lot of fun although quite hairy, especially in the wet. My last AWD car was a 400bhp Evo X, which was just bonkers.
> 
> So, who would like to sell me the TT RS dream? I'd like an honest opinion from an owner, ideally someone who has owned an "M" previously. Is it fun? Is it easy to live with as a daily driver etc? I'm not interested in BMW haters opinions. I could have bought almost any car under £80k and still preferred the M2 over others I tried. But I didn't consider the TT until recently.
> 
> Any help and advice would be appreciated. Cheers. Justin.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never owned an M car but had the previous generation TT RS and used that as a daily driver for 4 years with no issues.
> 
> I was looking at an M2 but as I need to get to work in all weather conditions, I stuck with Audi and their quattro products.
> 
> I've had plenty of fun with the last 3 Audis I owned but can't compare them to a BMW as I've never owned one.
> 
> People, especially the motor journalists always say the Bmws are more fun to drive though
Click to expand...

Thanks

To those who have PM'd, thanks. I do not have any way to reply. Guessing as I've only just registered.


----------



## yuan2211

Hey all,
Bought the first one in stock at West London Audi last month but didnt collect it till last, week all in 61k. Managed a discount when most dealers where hoping for retail. Watford had the nardo grey with black pack but wanted 61k and change, the dealer thought he was selling a 918.

a week of ownership and 565 miles later seems good to me not really opened her up yet but hit double digits on my private race track with ease.

hope you guys enjoy yours when they arrive.


----------



## Toshiba

tt3600 said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Audi TT RS (8S) 7:48 min Nordschleife HOT LAP Supertest sport auto.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he had ESP off because it looked unstable to me under braking. Looks like it's tougher to drive fast than the previous car! But again it seems ESP was off as the car over steered under braking!
> 
> It seems Audi need to tune the car better when ESP is off as it seems dreadful. Hats off to the driver for getting 7:48. The gen 1 RS did 8:09.00.
Click to expand...

The new Civic Type R is clocking in a lap time of 7:43.8 seconds


----------



## ZephyR2

Toshiba said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Audi TT RS (8S) 7:48 min Nordschleife HOT LAP Supertest sport auto.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he had ESP off because it looked unstable to me under braking. Looks like it's tougher to drive fast than the previous car! But again it seems ESP was off as the car over steered under braking!
> 
> It seems Audi need to tune the car better when ESP is off as it seems dreadful. Hats off to the driver for getting 7:48. The gen 1 RS did 8:09.00.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The new Civic Type R is clocking in a lap time of 7:43.8 seconds
Click to expand...

Is that like wrestling an eel as well, or is it more controlled?


----------



## tomcat

OK i am going to order this weekend. Here's what i am going for (still undecided on the colour) I have already had 3 Black TT's, so i want a change. I was thinking ARA but i did not like it in the flesh (too Light)

White
20" Fugly's with black 
Audi Matrix Lights
Privacy Glass
RS Red Design Pack
High Gloss Black Pack and Gloss Door Mirrors
Electric Folding Mirrors
Electric Seats
Comfort and Sound Pack 
Smartphone
RS sports Exhaust 
Mag Ride ??

Any Advise on spec?

Thanks


----------



## jhoneyman

I have Ara - on dark days it is a dark blue, on light days it is a light blue so does have a good contrast.

Have you considered Nardo?


----------



## Mark Pred

tomcat said:


> OK i am going to order this weekend. Here's what i am going for (still undecided on the colour) I have already had 3 Black TT's, so i want a change. I was thinking ARA but i did not like it in the flesh (too Light)
> 
> White
> 20" Fugly's with black
> Audi Matrix Lights
> Privacy Glass
> RS Red Design Pack
> High Gloss Black Pack and Gloss Door Mirrors
> Electric Folding Mirrors
> Electric Seats
> Comfort and Sound Pack
> Smartphone
> RS sports Exhaust
> Mag Ride ??
> 
> Any Advise on spec?
> 
> Thanks


Standard LED lights are so good, I wouldn't waste my options money on the Matrix headlights. Electric seats, nope and electric folding mirrors - you can fold them in manually in about two seconds. I'd get B &O, but not the comfort pack and ditto the red design pack, a matter of personal taste I know. Else, all good, but Mag ride you ask? I'm going to spec it on my RS when I order. Has been quite impressive on my TTS, much better than on my previous mk2 TTS and then TT RS. I'd also spec alcantara on the seats, I much prefer it to leather. Colour - personal preference, but I think the nk3 suits the greys. Nardo being a default choice, but I'm thinking of Suzuka Grey for mine. I don't think any of the blues suit the car. That's just me though.


----------



## andy71_lh

tomcat said:


> OK i am going to order this weekend. Here's what i am going for (still undecided on the colour) I have already had 3 Black TT's, so i want a change. I was thinking ARA but i did not like it in the flesh (too Light)
> 
> White
> 20" Fugly's with black
> Audi Matrix Lights
> Privacy Glass
> RS Red Design Pack
> High Gloss Black Pack and Gloss Door Mirrors
> Electric Folding Mirrors
> Electric Seats
> Comfort and Sound Pack
> Smartphone
> RS sports Exhaust
> Mag Ride ??
> 
> Any Advise on spec?
> 
> Thanks


Very similar to the spec I just ordered.
I was originally going with an Exclusive Colour option - I wanted Lambo Orange (arancio borealis), but the Lambo guys are being awkward, and won't share the paint info with Audi for some reason. So they couldn't do it, and the nearest they could get was the Solar Orange, which is too flat for my liking.

So it was a choice between the Panther Black, Kingfisher Blue or the Ara Blue. In the end I went with the Ara Blue.


----------



## sr20det

Picking up the car tomorrow. Going to be a long drive but worth it. 
I'll put some pics up once I get her home.


----------



## tomcat

Mark Pred said:


> tomcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK i am going to order this weekend. Here's what i am going for (still undecided on the colour) I have already had 3 Black TT's, so i want a change. I was thinking ARA but i did not like it in the flesh (too Light)
> 
> White
> 20" Fugly's with black
> Audi Matrix Lights
> Privacy Glass
> RS Red Design Pack
> High Gloss Black Pack and Gloss Door Mirrors
> Electric Folding Mirrors
> Electric Seats
> Comfort and Sound Pack
> Smartphone
> RS sports Exhaust
> Mag Ride ??
> 
> Any Advise on spec?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Standard LED lights are so good, I wouldn't waste my options money on the Matrix headlights. Electric seats, nope and electric folding mirrors - you can fold them in manually in about two seconds. I'd get B &O, but not the comfort pack and ditto the red design pack, a matter of personal taste I know. Else, all good, but Mag ride you ask? I'm going to spec it on my RS when I order. Has been quite impressive on my TTS, much better than on my previous mk2 TTS and then TT RS. I'd also spec alcantara on the seats, I much prefer it to leather. Colour - personal preference, but I think the nk3 suits the greys. Nardo being a default choice, but I'm thinking of Suzuka Grey for mine. I don't think any of the blues suit the car. That's just me though.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your advice. i was going to go for B&O, but only seems to be available now as part of the pack. i will check


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender

Cool Picture.


----------



## The Pretender

Skyline.


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## tt3600

ZephyR2 said:


> Is that like wrestling an eel as well, or is it more controlled?


See for yourself.








Toshiba said:


> The new Civic Type R is clocking in a lap time of 7:43.8 seconds


Yes but it used Michelin Pilot Sport Cup 2. Cup 2 tires are road legal sticky track focused tires that provide immense grip, no wonder it set a record time. It also had a roll cage so again not factory spec. I won't take these records seriously.



> It wore Michelin Pilot Sport Cup 2 tires at the Nürburgring, Honda said, although the production model will get Continental ContiSportContact 6 performance tires as standard


Source: http://blog.caranddriver.com/2017-honda ... ord-video/


----------



## bainsyboy

Comparing the mk2 TTRS to the mk3 TTRS.. In my mk 2 TTRS it took me twenty minutes to get to work... In my mk 3 TTRS it also takes twenty minutes... Go figure


----------



## powerplay

bainsyboy said:


> Comparing the mk2 TTRS to the mk3 TTRS.. In my mk 2 TTRS it took me twenty minutes to get to work... In my mk 3 TTRS it also takes twenty minutes... Go figure


I could say exactly the same, but would add the mk3 sounds so much better doing exactly the same :lol:


----------



## Dash

Reeves999999 said:


> Hi all, I'm a 2017 M2 owner and currently have a preorder in for the 2018 CS version. I may or may not get allocated the CS as only 1000 being made worldwide. So I'm looking into AWD alternatives in case I can't get one. The TT RS seems to win hands down, on spec at least, compared to other rivals. I much prefer the M2 style though. But that's obviously subjective. We all like different stuff and buying cars isn't just about numbers. The M2 is a lot of fun although quite hairy, especially in the wet. My last AWD car was a 400bhp Evo X, which was just bonkers.
> 
> So, who would like to sell me the TT RS dream? I'd like an honest opinion from an owner, ideally someone who has owned an "M" previously. Is it fun? Is it easy to live with as a daily driver etc? I'm not interested in BMW haters opinions. I could have bought almost any car under £80k and still preferred the M2 over others I tried. But I didn't consider the TT until recently.
> 
> Any help and advice would be appreciated. Cheers. Justin.


Not driven an M car, and don't have a particular urge to have one - because of the daily driver thing. I've only got an old-fashioned MK2 RS, but it is very easy to live with as a daily driver. They're fast but safe at the same time, driving in the wet on public roads is not vastly different from driving in the dry. But as a result, you probably won't have as much fun in the good weather as you could with the M. But on the other hand, you'll be able to out accelerate pretty much everything off the lights


----------



## Mark Pred

powerplay said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing the mk2 TTRS to the mk3 TTRS.. In my mk 2 TTRS it took me twenty minutes to get to work... In my mk 3 TTRS it also takes twenty minutes... Go figure
> 
> 
> 
> I could say exactly the same, but would add the mk3 sounds so much better doing exactly the same :lol:
Click to expand...

I had both mk2 TTS and RS and even the mk3 TTS is a significant step on from the mk2 RS, the mk3 RS, moves things on even more. I liked my TT RS a lot, but even my ml3 TTS is MUCH better car to drive than that car, performance wise on a definite par, then of course the more modern interior, new tech, improved exterior styling... I could go on


----------



## Steve2017TTS

The Pretender said:


> Skyline.


Nice car - are you based in Doha?


----------



## skyseer

Do front lower bumper parts come off or are they molded into bumper? Same question about silver front grill surround with quattro logo.


----------



## brittan

skyseer said:


> Do front lower bumper parts come off or are they molded into bumper? Same question about silver front grill surround with quattro logo.


I have not removed those lower parts but I'm fairly sure that the do come off but only after removing the bumper.

The grill and the silver surround are one part. Again, removal is after removing the bumper.


----------



## powerplay

Lame - lol


----------



## tt3600

This guy has to get the driver to stop as he starts feeling sick.


----------



## Koimlg

Dear All

With fear of having to ride the normal barrage of negativity etc from selected individuals, I cautiously suggest that we may consider selling our TTRS

Cost new over £64k Catalunya red with RS personal plate. We simply don't use it enough. Not sure we have even hit 2,000 miles yet. It is unmarked and registered November 2016. If there is any genuine interest please ask for basic info here or PM me for more. We do not expect stupid money but do expect sensible and fair offers in line with market value

Michelle


----------



## BauhauTTS

The Pretender said:


> The wheels look a lot better with a bum obscuring them!


----------



## Aoon_M

Added Matrix headlights to my order today, didn't realise they have a startup animation to match the OLED's!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDshTXF ... e=youtu.be


----------



## kmpowell

Koimlg said:


> Dear All
> 
> With fear of having to ride the normal barrage of negativity etc from selected individuals, I cautiously suggest that we may consider selling our TTRS
> 
> Cost new over £64k Catalunya red with RS personal plate. We simply don't use it enough. Not sure we have even hit 2,000 miles yet. It is unmarked and registered November 2016. If there is any genuine interest please ask for basic info here or PM me for more. We do not expect stupid money but do expect sensible and fair offers in line with market value
> 
> Michelle


"Sensible and fair" will get you circa £40-45k trade/part-ex. Stick it on tootle, you'll prob get more on there.


----------



## Koimlg

kmpowell said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All
> 
> With fear of having to ride the normal barrage of negativity etc from selected individuals, I cautiously suggest that we may consider selling our TTRS
> 
> Cost new over £64k Catalunya red with RS personal plate. We simply don't use it enough. Not sure we have even hit 2,000 miles yet. It is unmarked and registered November 2016. If there is any genuine interest please ask for basic info here or PM me for more. We do not expect stupid money but do expect sensible and fair offers in line with market value
> 
> Michelle
> 
> 
> 
> "Sensible and fair" will get you circa £40-45k trade/part-ex. Stick it on tootle, you'll prob get more on there.
Click to expand...

I already know I can get more than that trade. Will only sell if it is worth it otherwise will just keep as it is a great car. Just sits in the garage too much


----------



## kmpowell

Koimlg said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All
> 
> With fear of having to ride the normal barrage of negativity etc from selected individuals, I cautiously suggest that we may consider selling our TTRS
> 
> Cost new over £64k Catalunya red with RS personal plate. We simply don't use it enough. Not sure we have even hit 2,000 miles yet. It is unmarked and registered November 2016. If there is any genuine interest please ask for basic info here or PM me for more. We do not expect stupid money but do expect sensible and fair offers in line with market value
> 
> Michelle
> 
> 
> 
> "Sensible and fair" will get you circa £40-45k trade/part-ex. Stick it on tootle, you'll prob get more on there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already know I can get more than that trade. Will only sell if it is worth it otherwise will just keep as it is a great car. Just sits in the garage too much
Click to expand...

If you know you can get more than that 'trade', then take it. Prices of the initial batch of cars are going south becuase they are no longer limited, and the influx of 2017 cars are hitting the previously over-inflated values.

There is one of the initial batch (same spec as yours but a different colour) cars currently for sale at an indi dealer for £50k, they are 'trading' at circa £45k so if you've been offered more then you're doing well.


----------



## TerryCTR

Can you provide a link to the Indy car mate?


----------



## kmpowell

TerryCTR said:


> Can you provide a link to the Indy car mate?


Have a look on Autotrader - 3 of them at £50k...


----------



## TerryCTR

Cheers, I've just been on PH for a nosy, a couple of nice Nardos that look pretty much loaded. Time to do some man maths!


----------



## kmpowell

TerryCTR said:


> Cheers, I've just been on PH for a nosy, a couple of nice Nardos that look pretty much loaded. Time to do some man maths!


Push for discount. Discounts on in-stock new & unregistered cars are already at circa 6-7%. 5% available on factory orders.


----------



## TerryCTR

Thanks for the info, I've been looking at the FL RS3 just to get the 5 cyl soundtrack but I can't bring myself to own such a bland/boring looking car so I'm coming round to blowing some cash on a Nardo TTRS


----------



## Koimlg

kmpowell said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle
> 
> 
> 
> "Sensible and fair" will get you circa £40-45k trade/part-ex. Stick it on tootle, you'll prob get more on there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already know I can get more than that trade. Will only sell if it is worth it otherwise will just keep as it is a great car. Just sits in the garage too much
Click to expand...

If you know you can get more than that 'trade', then take it. Prices of the initial batch of cars are going south becuase they are no longer limited, and the influx of 2017 cars are hitting the previously over-inflated values.

There is one of the initial batch (same spec as yours but a different colour) cars currently for sale at an indi dealer for £50k, they are 'trading' at circa £45k so if you've been offered more then you're doing well.[/quote]

There is also one on the Audi site for £55k D version spec https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ,1,t_geo,U and this has over 6k miles. Not seen a D version car for £50k but not saying you are wrong.

Trade in offer for mine at £48,200. Typically dealers will look for minimum £5k profit. Really not desperate to sell but would consider an offer if it was made. Really up to whether anyone fancies it


----------



## Koimlg

Some of the 2016 TTRS pricing is a bit nuts. There are A version coupes and roasters advertised for £50k and more! I do hope if people are looking to buy that they do their research. These cars were around base price last year at less than £53-54k ish new. Yes you can buy one for a little under £50k now but I would say check the spec.... There are some good deals too of course


----------



## kmpowell

Koimlg said:


> There is also one on the Audi site for £55k D version spec https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ,1,t_geo,U and this has over 6k miles. Not seen a D version car for £50k but not saying you are wrong.
> 
> Trade in offer for mine at £48,200. Typically dealers will look for minimum £5k profit. Really not desperate to sell but would consider an offer if it was made. Really up to whether anyone fancies it


To spec that car new today is c£60,500OTR, with the 5% discounts being offered that's c£57,500.

So do you take a brand new one with your own personal spec tweaks at c£57,600, or that year old used one for only a few k less... no competition! I can't see that car selling anytime soon at that price.

Audi shafted the buyers of the first allocation, and continued to exploit used prices right until the 'surprise' re-launch. There's a high spec Ara blue one thats been for sale for months, appeared at £55k and is now hovering just above £50k. Anybody owning a 2016 car who needs to sell anytime soon, will sadly be taking a big hit.


----------



## bainsyboy

NO never... A day to day car owner... Taking a major hit in there purchase.... Bleeding hell... I thought I were going to be a millionaire when I purchased my one.. Are you telling me I'm going to be taking a hit... I simply refuse to accept that.. I have never heard anything so daft, as to the fact that a second hand motor will depreciate... Especially when potential buyers get to appreciate the faulty engine (that should have exploded by now) and the dodgy air con


----------



## Koimlg

kmpowell said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is also one on the Audi site for £55k D version spec https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ,1,t_geo,U and this has over 6k miles. Not seen a D version car for £50k but not saying you are wrong.
> 
> Trade in offer for mine at £48,200. Typically dealers will look for minimum £5k profit. Really not desperate to sell but would consider an offer if it was made. Really up to whether anyone fancies it
> 
> 
> 
> To spec that car new today is c£60,500OTR, with the 5% discounts being offered that's c£57,500.
> 
> So do you take a brand new one with your own personal spec tweaks at c£57,600, or that year old used one for only a few k less... no competition! I can't see that car selling anytime soon at that price.
> 
> Audi shafted the buyers of the first allocation, and continued to exploit used prices right until the 'surprise' re-launch. There's a high spec Ara blue one thats been for sale for months, appeared at £55k and is now hovering just above £50k. Anybody owning a 2016 car who needs to sell anytime soon, will sadly be taking a big hit.
Click to expand...

Surely expected trade in at 3 years is around 50% sometimes less, with greatest loss in first year . Hence £64k to £48,200 as a trade deal is surely exactly what you would expect isn't it? No big hit, it is about right as I understand it.
Rough spec of my car now is more than what you state but anyway that's not important


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> NO never... A day to day car owner... Taking a major hit in there purchase.... Bleeding hell... I thought I were going to be a millionaire when I purchased my one.. Are you telling me I'm going to be taking a hit... I simply refuse to accept that.. I have never heard anything so daft, as to the fact that a second hand motor will depreciate... Especially when potential buyers get to appreciate the faulty engine (that should have exploded by now) and the dodgy air con


 :lol:


----------



## Koimlg

kmpowell said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is also one on the Audi site for £55k D version spec https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ,1,t_geo,U and this has over 6k miles. Not seen a D version car for £50k but not saying you are wrong.
> 
> Trade in offer for mine at £48,200. Typically dealers will look for minimum £5k profit. Really not desperate to sell but would consider an offer if it was made. Really up to whether anyone fancies it
> 
> 
> 
> To spec that car new today is c£60,500OTR, with the 5% discounts being offered that's c£57,500.
> 
> So do you take a brand new one with your own personal spec tweaks at c£57,600, or that year old used one for only a few k less... no competition! I can't see that car selling anytime soon at that price.
> 
> Audi shafted the buyers of the first allocation, and continued to exploit used prices right until the 'surprise' re-launch. There's a high spec Ara blue one thats been for sale for months, appeared at £55k and is now hovering just above £50k. Anybody owning a 2016 car who needs to sell anytime soon, will sadly be taking a big hit.
Click to expand...

BTW a D version Daytona car was advertised about 2 months ago at £60k. Not saying it sold at that price but I bet it wasn't £10k cheaper. Anyway it's up to each individual as to what they want for the price


----------



## ROBH49

I got my D version car 11k cheaper than new with only 2000 miles on the clock so I was happy and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## Koimlg

ROBH49 said:


> I got my D version car 11k cheaper than new with only 2000 miles on the clock so I was happy and that's all that matters to me.


Sounds a good saving.. If you paid anywhere around £53k ish that would be about right for the showroom earning about £5k on a trade in of £48,200 at the mo


----------



## TerryCTR

The second the car leaves the showroom the vat is lost, so on a £60k car that's £10k right away. Quickly gets you back to c.£50k for a second hand model


----------



## GTROMG

Does anyone have a palace blue TT/TTRS? Cant find any pictures online. I am considering ordering an RS in that color


----------



## Madboynutter

POST MOVED TO HERE: MY NEW CUSTOM TT RS BUILD THREAD
.


----------



## Madboynutter

POST MOVED TO HERE: MY NEW CUSTOM TT RS BUILD THREAD
.


----------



## ROBH49

Hi Madboynutter.

Would you mind if I asked where you got your carbon parts from please.


----------



## TFP

Madboynutter said:


> N.B. This ^^^^ photo is of a test fitting of the carbon aftermarket bodystyling, that's not the final car finish... It's being wrapped, according to my own design (I'm a professional designer by occupation) :wink:
> .


Cool.

Keep the pictures coming please.

Tim


----------



## Alex_S

ROBH49 said:


> I got my D version car 11k cheaper than new with only 2000 miles on the clock so I was happy and that's all that matters to me.


Same here Rob, I paid £49k for my TTRS Roadster with just 2000 miles. Also got the benefit of it being registered pre April road tax increase so just £260/year


----------



## ROBH49

Alex_S said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my D version car 11k cheaper than new with only 2000 miles on the clock so I was happy and that's all that matters to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here Rob, I paid £49k for my TTRS Roadster with just 2000 miles. Also got the benefit of it being registered pre April road tax increase so just £260/year
Click to expand...

Yeah I know right, just another bonus buying an ex management car from Audi, less tax can only be a winner in my eyes. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Madboynutter

POST MOVED TO HERE: MY NEW CUSTOM TT RS BUILD THREAD
.


----------



## Madboynutter

ROBH49 said:


> Hi Madboynutter.
> 
> Would you mind if I asked where you got your carbon parts from please.


The finished vehicle will have undergone three rounds of modifications; where with respect to the bodystyling specifically (its parts and performance are being multi-modified as well) this includes using carbon parts from multiple sources predominantly exclusive and/or bespoke and hence unfortunately not generally available. I will provide some further details later on 

.


----------



## ROBH49

Madboynutter said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Madboynutter.
> 
> Would you mind if I asked where you got your carbon parts from please.
> 
> 
> 
> The finished vehicle will have undergone three rounds of modifications; where with respect to the bodystyling specifically (its parts and performance are being multi-modified as well) this includes using carbon parts from multiple sources predominantly exclusive and/or bespoke and hence unfortunately not generally available. I will provide some further details later on
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Hi Madboynutter.

That would be much appreciated, :wink: I can`t wait to see the finished product, all`s I can say is you must have a sh*t load of cash to throw at your car and good luck to you for that. I`m very interested in the front carbon splitter if I`m being honest looks the muts nuts and I must have this on my car. :wink:


----------



## sr20det

Here are some photos of the car at the dealership


----------



## sr20det

Some more


----------



## sr20det

Another one


----------



## andy71_lh

200fsx said:


> Another one


That's the Reading Dealership isn't it ?


----------



## tt3600

200fsx said:


> Here are some photos of the car at the dealership


Is this a new order for yourself?


----------



## sr20det

Yeah that's reading Audi.

It's not brand new. Was 2 weeks old with 40 miles on the clock when I picked her up.


----------



## tonksy26

200fsx said:


> Yeah that's reading Audi.
> 
> It's not brand new. Was 2 weeks old with 40 miles on the clock when I picked her up.


What colour is that ?


----------



## Madboynutter

tonksy26 said:


> What colour is that ?


NARDO GREY :wink: 
.


----------



## Koimlg

ROBH49 said:


> Alex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my D version car 11k cheaper than new with only 2000 miles on the clock so I was happy and that's all that matters to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here Rob, I paid £49k for my TTRS Roadster with just 2000 miles. Also got the benefit of it being registered pre April road tax increase so just £260/year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know right, just another bonus buying an ex management car from Audi, less tax can only be a winner in my eyes. :wink: :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

Plenty of A and B version 2016 cars around for about £50k or a bit under. Spec does make some difference though never seen a D versions for £50k although it will of course happen eventually


----------



## Madboynutter

POST MOVED TO HERE: MY NEW CUSTOM TT RS BUILD THREAD
.


----------



## andy71_lh

200fsx said:


> Yeah that's reading Audi.
> 
> It's not brand new. Was 2 weeks old with 40 miles on the clock when I picked her up.


Yeah, I looked at that car a few weeks back when I popped in there.


----------



## GTROMG

I will be ordering an RS probably this weekend :mrgreen: Asked the salesman if it was possible to order the car with 20" y-spoke wheels, but i seems it wasnt. So i'll just order it with the 19" that doesnt cost anything extra and find myself a brand new set of the y-spokes. Has anyone seen a palace blue RS? I'm 90% sure that i'm going to choose that color but havent seen it in real life...


----------



## digital_dreamer

Hi,

Looking at the RS second-hand prices as well. Fancy a change from the TTS.

Notice talk about Cat A / B / D RS cars - Do these different cats have major differences?

Thanks


----------



## bainsyboy

Digital dreamer....not really in my opinion....just different extras from what I have been able to tell.
Some will have the sport exhaust, some won't...must admit I don't really have mine on dynamic with the sport button pressed much now, as I find it a bit embarrassing nowdays, the pops and farts are good it's the sounding like I should have changed gears ten seconds beforehand that is embarrassing and I can't be arsed with the shifty paddles as have got lazy.

Think mine is a cat d but too be honest it has all the additional extras that I would have ordered with a few thrown in that I wouldn't have bothered with...think when I priced mine up, it would have set me back over 60K...sorry but no tt is worth over 60k, so I probably would have gone with the basic spec plus the sound and light system and that's all as I'm a boring fart


----------



## Mark Pred

GTROMG said:


> I will be ordering an RS probably this weekend :mrgreen: Asked the salesman if it was possible to order the car with 20" y-spoke wheels, but i seems it wasnt. So i'll just order it with the 19" that doesnt cost anything extra and find myself a brand new set of the y-spokes. Has anyone seen a palace blue RS? I'm 90% sure that i'm going to choose that color but havent seen it in real life...


You can order with 20" Y spokes if the Dealer can be arsed to make it happen. Pal of mine managed to get a regular S3 with 19" RS3 black rotors on it... one Dealer told him it wasn't possible, so he went to another and they managed it. I may make it a deal breaker when I finally order my TT RS or I'll have to order bog 19's and buy the 20's I want myself. Although having said that, the more I see the gash black 20's, the more I start to warm to them. I suppose it is a bit like dating a girl with an average face and a good body? You appreciate the body first and grow to accept the face  Still, 20 Y spokes would look way better on the RS. No doubts on that.


----------



## Koimlg

digital_dreamer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking at the RS second-hand prices as well. Fancy a change from the TTS.
> 
> Notice talk about Cat A / B / D RS cars - Do these different cats have major differences?
> 
> Thanks


There are significant differences but they aren't necessarily important to everyone and only refer to 2016 cars. D version cost over £64k new and an A around £53-54. Depends what extras you want as to whether this is an issue for you at all. If you aren't that bothered get a cheaper A or B if looking at 2016 cars, the C came in around £58k ish. Also some of the expense went on the up grade for delimiting the car to 175 mph and also engine carbon parts. Frankly who really needs either? I have a D version car and may be for sale. Bainsy has a C as I know his car. It was from the dealer down the road. All depends what floats your boat at the end of the day..


----------



## bainsyboy

Hi Koimlg. Do you think the dealers messed up the prices for the first batch? As when I went to configure mine, a few months back, I'm pretty certain that it worked out at over 60k, 62k rings a bell, pretty certain that mine was priced at 58k but when I went to walk away and they asked me how much I wanted to pay and I said knock 3k off, they agreed.
As mentioned I'm not sure I'd go for the sports exhaust if I were to purchase again, and definitely wouldn't have specced lane assistance or cruise control or had the guardx (although had no choice as they reckon that it had already been applied, and I know how much diamondbrite costs which is the same kind of product as my friend used to have a franchise with them)
I would still rather have the old style dials as for me the dash doesn't really impress me.
Don't get me wrong, still love the performance but do have a love hate relationship with the car which is because black is a bugger to keep clean, stunning when freshly washed, but shite 30 seconds later


----------



## Madboynutter

POST MOVED TO HERE: MY NEW CUSTOM TT RS BUILD THREAD
.


----------



## ROBH49

Madboynutter said:


> *MY NEW CUSTOMIZED TT RS | PREVIEW IMAGE #5:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This is going to be on hell of a car when its finished, I for one can`t wait keep the photo`s coming please Madboynutter. :wink:


----------



## digital_dreamer

bainsyboy said:


> Digital dreamer....not really in my opinion....just different extras from what I have been able to tell.
> Some will have the sport exhaust, some won't...must admit I don't really have mine on dynamic with the sport button pressed much now, as I find it a bit embarrassing nowdays, the pops and farts are good it's the sounding like I should have changed gears ten seconds beforehand that is embarrassing and I can't be arsed with the shifty paddles as have got lazy.
> 
> Think mine is a cat d but too be honest it has all the additional extras that I would have ordered with a few thrown in that I wouldn't have bothered with...think when I priced mine up, it would have set me back over 60K...sorry but no tt is worth over 60k, so I probably would have gone with the basic spec plus the sound and light system and that's all as I'm a boring fart


THanks for the in bainsyboy / Koimlg.

Still looking and thinking about buying new or used. Used seems to be better priced better than a few months ago.

Its the sound and speed that has got me hooked on the TTRS otherwise it would have been a 718


----------



## bainsyboy

No problem... It's horses for courses really.. I can't see the point of mag ride, others will say that they prefer it etc etc so basically go for whatever ticks your fancy


----------



## digital_dreamer

A sports exhaust/comfort and sound pack and reserving cam are a must on my list.

Otherwise, anything else is a nice to have!

I like the red design pack but do question the price of it!


----------



## Aoon_M

So spoke to my dealer today,

Week 45 onwards they are going to do an 'Audi sport package' which consists of magnetic ride, direct TPMS and sports exhaust.

This is gonna be the only way to get direct tpms so I'm having to go for it. Works out around £500 cheaper than putting three options together separately. Direct TPMS is something I was really after as I want to set this car up for track work.

Didn't really want the sports exhaust as I was opting for the Akrvpovic instead but it is what it is.

I've attached the PDF catalogue and price list of Audi Sport Performance Parts below. Wheels and aero kit variant 1 will be first on the list for me. Then Exhaust and the rest.


----------



## Madboynutter

Aoon_M said:


> So spoke to my dealer today,
> 
> Week 45 onwards they are going to do an 'Audi sport package' which consists of magnetic ride, direct TPMS and sports exhaust.
> 
> This is gonna be the only way to get direct tpms so I'm having to go for it. Works out around £500 cheaper than putting three options together separately. Direct TPMS is something I was really after as I want to set this car up for track work.
> 
> Didn't really want the sports exhaust as I was opting for the Akrvpovic instead but it is what it is.
> 
> I've attached the PDF catalogue and price list of Audi Sport Performance Parts below. Wheels and aero kit variant 1 will be first on the list for me. Then Exhaust and the rest.


Have you been provided with confirmed definitive availability and/or ETA regarding the Audi Sports Performance Parts in the UK?

I've been informed via multiple reliable sources that firstly there are no plans as of right now to launch it in the UK and secondly that it will launch initially only in Germany, and thirdly that the launch ETA was originally scheduled with respect to taking pre-orders commencing now-ish, orders April 2018, with no confirmation regarding delivery ETA so likely not by end of 2018... but I was recently informed that the entire launch has been now been delayed/pushed back by many months :?

So what information have you been provided with? :-|

Also, please note that whilst all the Audi Sports Performance Parts with respect to the Audi R8 are carbon, unfortunately and disappointingly a lot of the parts for the TT RS are black plastic...
.


----------



## Aoon_M

Madboynutter said:


> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> So spoke to my dealer today,
> 
> Week 45 onwards they are going to do an 'Audi sport package' which consists of magnetic ride, direct TPMS and sports exhaust.
> 
> This is gonna be the only way to get direct tpms so I'm having to go for it. Works out around £500 cheaper than putting three options together separately. Direct TPMS is something I was really after as I want to set this car up for track work.
> 
> Didn't really want the sports exhaust as I was opting for the Akrvpovic instead but it is what it is.
> 
> I've attached the PDF catalogue and price list of Audi Sport Performance Parts below. Wheels and aero kit variant 1 will be first on the list for me. Then Exhaust and the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been provided with confirmed definitive availability and/or ETA regarding the Audi Sports Performance Parts in the UK?
> 
> I've been informed via multiple reliable sources that firstly there are no plans as of right now to launch it in the UK and secondly that it will launch initially only in Germany, and thirdly that the launch ETA was originally scheduled with respect to taking pre-orders commencing now-ish, orders April 2018, with no confirmation regarding delivery ETA so likely not by end of 2018... but I was recently informed that the entire launch has been now been delayed/pushed back by many months :?
> 
> So what information have you been provided with? :-|
> 
> Also, please note that whilst all the Audi Sports Performance Parts with respect to the Audi R8 are carbon, unfortunately and disappointingly a lot of the parts for the TT RS are black plastic...
> .
Click to expand...

You can now order the parts in Germany, I have a source who is able to send me the parts if needed. Currently in talks with head of Audi UK Accessories so I will know more soon. I will wait till February before placing my orders as who knows if it will become available in the UK or not.


----------



## Rapture

Aoon_M said:


> So spoke to my dealer today,
> 
> Week 45 onwards they are going to do an 'Audi sport package' which consists of magnetic ride, direct TPMS and sports exhaust.
> 
> This is gonna be the only way to get direct tpms so I'm having to go for it. Works out around £500 cheaper than putting three options together separately. Direct TPMS is something I was really after as I want to set this car up for track work.
> 
> Didn't really want the sports exhaust as I was opting for the Akrvpovic instead but it is what it is.
> 
> I've attached the PDF catalogue and price list of Audi Sport Performance Parts below. Wheels and aero kit variant 1 will be first on the list for me. Then Exhaust and the rest.


I wish they offered a package like that here In the U.S. it's hard to make sense of why they offer so many different options groupings in different countries/markets.


----------



## Madboynutter

Aoon_M said:


> You can now order the parts in Germany...


Actually, you can't... you can PRE-ORDER them, that is all... You will be told that you can place an order, but in reality internally as far as Audi is concerned this will be categorized as a PRE-ORDER, not an order. The actual orders won't be happening until April 2018 at the earliest; but like I said that was before the whole launch was pushed back / delayed.



Aoon_M said:


> I have a source who is able to send me the parts if needed.


The problem is that your source quite simply will be unable to obtain the parts for a very long time, as in probably at least a year... I should know I tried to obtain some of these (not interested in the expensive black plastic ones though) and directly from Germany... I've also personally communicated directly with Audi Germany and my vehicle is being modded/customized by a German company who supply all the Audi vehicles and work in conjunction with Audi with respect to Audi's motorsport division, as in the TT Cup etc... So they'd be the best placed to get hold of these, and they can't. I also have access via a German Audi dealer but they've been told precisely the same thing. As of right now, it's 'never' as far as the UK is concerned, and the product launch will be exclusively in Germany initially and ETA regards delivery of parts not for at least a year... End of 2018 at the earliest, probably 2019. That's what I've been told by 3 reliable sources :?



Aoon_M said:


> Currently in talks with head of Audi UK Accessories so I will know more soon. I will wait till February before placing my orders as who knows if it will become available in the UK or not.


With respect, unless something miraculously drastically changes, which is highly unlikely, anyone in the UK won't be able to tell you anything because they won't be told anything by Audi Germany aside from the official response.

Seriously, don't get your hopes up... I've already been down that rabbit hole, it doesn't lead anywhere... at least not yet, and probably not for a very long time :-| 
.


----------



## Aoon_M

Why would they delay the launch of some plastic by a year lol. Who are your sources?

I care not if the parts are released in the UK or not, I couldn't care less actually. Would make it a bit more exclusive.


----------



## Madboynutter

Aoon_M said:


> I care not if the parts are released in the UK or not, I couldn't care less actually. Would make it a bit more exclusive.


I agree :wink:



Aoon_M said:


> Why would they delay the launch of some plastic by a year lol.


No idea! But it's not the first time this has happened... the release of the TT RS Mk3 was delayed by about a year too... I 'ordered' mine in May 2016! :-o



Aoon_M said:


> Who are your sources?


(1) Audi Germany; (2) ABT Germany; and (3) Richter Sport  
.


----------



## sr20det

I've got mag ride on mine. Test drive one with the fixed RS suspension and the ride was quite firm.

The mag ride on comfort setting is more comfortable than the S5 I had before.

I'm using the RS as a daily driver so I'm very happy with the mag ride.


----------



## Koimlg

bainsyboy said:


> Hi Koimlg. Do you think the dealers messed up the prices for the first batch? As when I went to configure mine, a few months back, I'm pretty certain that it worked out at over 60k, 62k rings a bell, pretty certain that mine was priced at 58k but when I went to walk away and they asked me how much I wanted to pay and I said knock 3k off, they agreed.
> As mentioned I'm not sure I'd go for the sports exhaust if I were to purchase again, and definitely wouldn't have specced lane assistance or cruise control or had the guardx (although had no choice as they reckon that it had already been applied, and I know how much diamondbrite costs which is the same kind of product as my friend used to have a franchise with them)
> I would still rather have the old style dials as for me the dash doesn't really impress me.
> Don't get me wrong, still love the performance but do have a love hate relationship with the car which is because black is a bugger to keep clean, stunning when freshly washed, but shite 30 seconds later


Not sure haven't tried to spec mine perhaps I will if I get a mo. The other issue is the packs i.e. comfort pack and all that. Also not even sure if you can order black pack with carbon mirrors now so will only be a guide. Perhaps they gave them to us cheaper because of all the terrible problems associated with the 2016 cars. Although still waiting for those to kick in :lol:


----------



## Koimlg

digital_dreamer said:


> A sports exhaust/comfort and sound pack and reserving cam are a must on my list.
> 
> Otherwise, anything else is a nice to have!
> 
> I like the red design pack but do question the price of it!


If a 2016 car you wont get that spec with the A cars and perhaps not with B either. Cant remember. Red design pack only on D version 2016 cars I believe


----------



## Madboynutter

POST MOVED TO HERE: MY NEW CUSTOM TT RS BUILD THREAD
.


----------



## tt3600

Aoon_M said:


> So spoke to my dealer today,
> 
> Week 45 onwards they are going to do an 'Audi sport package' which consists of magnetic ride, direct TPMS and sports exhaust.
> 
> This is gonna be the only way to get direct tpms so I'm having to go for it. Works out around £500 cheaper than putting three options together separately. Direct TPMS is something I was really after as I want to set this car up for track work.
> 
> Didn't really want the sports exhaust as I was opting for the Akrvpovic instead but it is what it is.
> 
> I've attached the PDF catalogue and price list of Audi Sport Performance Parts below. Wheels and aero kit variant 1 will be first on the list for me. Then Exhaust and the rest.


That's too late for me as my car is being built Nov 6 :? The Audi sport parts are very costly. Interesting they offer steel brakes instead of carbon, what's that about then?


----------



## Aoon_M

Madboynutter said:


> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> I care not if the parts are released in the UK or not, I couldn't care less actually. Would make it a bit more exclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they delay the launch of some plastic by a year lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No idea! But it's not the first time this has happened... the release of the TT RS Mk3 was delayed by about a year too... I 'ordered' mine in May 2016! :-o
> 
> 
> 
> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are your sources?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (1) Audi Germany; (2) ABT Germany; and (3) Richter Sport
> .
Click to expand...

ABT and Richter sport... Conflict of interest :lol:


----------



## bainsyboy

Koimlg said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Koimlg. Do you think the dealers messed up the prices for the first batch? As when I went to configure mine, a few months back, I'm pretty certain that it worked out at over 60k, 62k rings a bell, pretty certain that mine was priced at 58k but when I went to walk away and they asked me how much I wanted to pay and I said knock 3k off, they agreed.
> As mentioned I'm not sure I'd go for the sports exhaust if I were to purchase again, and definitely wouldn't have specced lane assistance or cruise control or had the guardx (although had no choice as they reckon that it had already been applied, and I know how much diamondbrite costs which is the same kind of product as my friend used to have a franchise with them)
> I would still rather have the old style dials as for me the dash doesn't really impress me.
> Don't get me wrong, still love the performance but do have a love hate relationship with the car which is because black is a bugger to keep clean, stunning when freshly washed, but shite 30 seconds later
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure haven't tried to spec mine perhaps I will if I get a mo. The other issue is the packs i.e. comfort pack and all that. Also not even sure if you can order black pack with carbon mirrors now so will only be a guide. Perhaps they gave them to us cheaper because of all the terrible problems associated with the 2016 cars. Although still waiting for those to kick in :lol:
Click to expand...

Aye, as reported on this very forum... By the way my engine is still going strong and the air con works fine and dandy


----------



## Madboynutter

Aoon_M said:


> ABT and Richter sport... Conflict of interest :lol:


Conflict of interest? No. Not really :wink:



bainsyboy said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Koimlg... [snip]...Perhaps they gave them to us cheaper because of all the terrible problems associated with the 2016 cars. Although still waiting for those to kick in :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, as reported on this very forum... By the way my engine is still going strong and the air con works fine and dandy
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Who said what about the 2016 cars having "_terrible problems_"? First I've ever heard about this!








.


----------



## Madboynutter

POST MOVED TO HERE: MY NEW CUSTOM TT RS BUILD THREAD
.


----------



## bainsyboy

Madboynutter... It was mentioned at the time that the reason that you could not configure the first batch and had to purchase a basically as seen car from the showroom was that the engines were prone to blowing up (you know that award winning engine, or so I've been told it is) and the air gone gasses being used did not meet EU regulations.. So dealers were told to tell the current stock before 31st December or that they would have to pre register them.


----------



## Madboynutter

bainsyboy said:


> Madboynutter... It was mentioned at the time that the reason that you could not configure the first batch and had to purchase a basically as seen car from the showroom was that the engines were prone to blowing up (you know that award winning engine, or so I've been told it is) and the air gone gasses being used did not meet EU regulations.. So dealers were told to tell the current stock before 31st December or that they would have to pre register them.


Well, my understanding is that the reason was the latter, namely that the air conditioning fluid didn't meeting EU regulations... Engines blowing up? What a load of hogwash! Has anyone's 2016 TT RS actually exploded yet? I mean, of its own accord and not due to having a Samsung Galaxy 7 Mobile Phone inside? :wink:  :lol: 
.


----------



## TFP

Madboynutter said:


> Has anyone's 2016 TT RS actually exploded yet? I mean, of its own accord and not due to having a Samsung Galaxy 7 Mobile Phone inside? :wink:  :lol:
> .


Mine's still going.


----------



## Madboynutter

POST MOVED TO HERE: MY NEW CUSTOM TT RS BUILD THREAD
.


----------



## Madboynutter

POST MOVED TO HERE: MY NEW CUSTOM TT RS BUILD THREAD
.


----------



## Ikon66

would you not have been better starting your own build thread


----------



## Madboynutter

Ikon66 said:


> would you not have been better starting your own build thread


Done :wink:

Those who are interested in following my build can do so HERE: MY NEW CUSTOM TT RS BUILD THREAD 

.


----------



## patatus

Brand new TT RS seen yesterday at Epsom Audi.


----------



## kmpowell

patatus said:


> Brand new TT RS seen yesterday at Epsom Audi.


Looks great doesn't it. I'm not normally a fan of black, but the black 'gash' wheels work really well with it IMO.

If anybody wants that actual car (I'm 99% sure that's the one they said they were buying in for stock) with a minimum 5% discount, drop me a PM and I'll put you in touch with my contact at Epsom.


----------



## TFP

I've had the car 6 months now, that's the time I usually get itchy feet and think "what's next"

Still loving it, the novelty of the noise hasn't worn off yet, still learning the virtual cockpit, that novelty has worn off, too many menus and things to remember.

But I'm not sure what I'd change it for right now without spending 90k.

The 911 GTS came close a couple of months ago after an experience day in one, but it was over 100k with the options it had.

So I guess it's staying for now, despite one of my friends waiting for me to sell it.

My missus has also now driven it and she agrees, it's a very easy car to drive/park, so I'm sure it'll be booked in soon enough for a wheel refurb.

Shame the neighbours don't want to talk to me anymore, I guess they're lucky I don't leave the house in the early hours.

So to all of you now waiting for your new ones, I think you'll like it, go find some tunnels.


----------



## digital_dreamer

Hi All,

Looking at used vs new TTRS. Was in a dealership the other day and got offered 8% discount on a showroom car (£61k spec) and hadn't been registered or anything.

Just testing to water to see what type of discounts people are being offered on the TTRS. Seen a few pages back a number of 8 to 10%.

Is this typical? As the spec i am after is about 56k and if i can get 8% the deal works for me but this would be a new order from the factory not one in the showroom. (not looking to buy till Dec or would have the conversation with deals just replies to manage my expectations)

Also, has anyone had any recent news on lead time on RS models - is it about 4 to 6 months?

Thanks.


----------



## Real Thing

patatus said:


> Brand new TT RS seen yesterday at Epsom Audi.


Not quite Brand New if it's this one:


----------



## Koimlg

Hi Bainsy

To answer your question. I did a quick configurator on my car and it came in at £64,600. Also you can no longer have the carbon mirrors with the black pack. so as my car has them this might add another £1000 or so. Whether anyone thinks it worth it was not the question. Anyway basically looks pretty similar to the 2016 price to me so not much has changed
M

Oh and it still might be for sale....may be, only because it sits in the garage so much, but could I part with it??? :?


----------



## ROBH49

I was just wondering if any other TTRS owners have noticed that the car doesn`t have a headlight washer system.

I`m finding this quite strange as the TTS that I owned prior to this did and I thought that it was a legal requirement with LED headlights, both cars have the Matrix LED headlights?


----------



## jhoneyman

ROBH49 said:


> I was just wondering if any other TTRS owners have noticed that the car doesn`t have a headlight washer system.
> 
> I`m finding this quite strange as the TTS that I owned prior to this did and I thought that it was a legal requirement with LED headlights, both cars have the Matrix LED headlights?


Interesting point - Be good to read feedback on this.


----------



## bainsyboy

I"d say no that it doesn't.. The reason being, on my last two tt's if I pressed the washers with lights on, then you could hear the aliens come out of the bumper and then could see the water start to ride up over the bonnet thus ruining my car washing that I'd spent hours on.
I think it's good that it hasn't got them as my last two tt's I had to change at least one of the aliens (easy job and is there is a video on you tube)


----------



## powerplay

It is a requirement for Xenon, not LED.

Good thing too, as it means I didn't have to plug in VCDS and disable them :lol:


----------



## ROBH49

bainsyboy said:


> I"d say no that it doesn't.. The reason being, on my last two tt's if I pressed the washers with lights on, then you could hear the aliens come out of the bumper and then could see the water start to ride up over the bonnet thus ruining my car washing that I'd spent hours on.
> I think it's good that it hasn't got them as my last two tt's I had to change at least one of the aliens (easy job and is there is a video on you tube)


I totally agree with your post with regards to spaying all over my lovely paint work after I had spent hours cleaning it, this use to p**s me off as well. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I just thought that they where a legal requirement with LED headlights, I must be wrong.


----------



## bainsyboy

It's a good thing in my eyes as I have never seen the point in them.. If they had little wiper blades as well then, yes could see the point but to just have something pop out of the bumper and squirt water on to the headlight, to me at least, is the same as throwing a bucket of water at the house windows and then walking away and telling the Mrs that I have washed the windows lol


----------



## TFP

My car's approaching time for it's first service.

Local dealer has quoted me £308 inc Vat.

They said 1.5 hrs labour.

So my workings are about £125 for parts?

I guess the oil is quite expensive.

Anyone else had a quote?


----------



## GTROMG

Anyone know the engine code for the new alu block engine?


----------



## Aoon_M

GTROMG said:


> Anyone know the engine code for the new alu block engine?


DAZA


----------



## Mark Pred

TFP said:


> My car's approaching time for it's first service.
> 
> Local dealer has quoted me £308 inc Vat.
> 
> They said 1.5 hrs labour.
> 
> So my workings are about £125 for parts?
> 
> I guess the oil is quite expensive.
> 
> Anyone else had a quote?


Buy the same oil yourself, at half the cost Audi will charge you - you'll take a big chunk off the bill by doing that.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Shell-Helix-Pr ... D56996N54B


----------



## Aoon_M

Audi sport pack now live on the UK configurator


----------



## kmpowell

Mark Pred said:


> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> My car's approaching time for it's first service.
> 
> Local dealer has quoted me £308 inc Vat.
> 
> They said 1.5 hrs labour.
> 
> So my workings are about £125 for parts?
> 
> I guess the oil is quite expensive.
> 
> Anyone else had a quote?
> 
> 
> 
> Buy the same oil yourself, at half the cost Audi will charge you - you'll take a big chunk off the bill by doing that.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Shell-Helix-Pr ... D56996N54B
Click to expand...

That's if the dealer doing the service will allow that.

Before I sold my RS4 I had it serviced, and 4 out of the 6 dealer I contacted for a £quote had a new policy of not allowing the customer to provide their own oil, because they couldn't verify the originality of it. I questioned this to say that all bottles had expiry and source dates on them. The cynic in me just says they don't make any profit on it so they are shutting it down.

I always get my oil from http://www.opieoils.co.uk/


----------



## tt3600

Aoon_M said:


> Audi sport pack now live on the UK configurator


Damn going to have to see if l can alter my order (( I want that TPS!

It appears Floret Silver colour option is back including other new colours!

https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi ... celist.pdf

Hmmm also appears they removed Bang & Olufsen as an individual option.


----------



## TerryCTR

Madboynutter said:


> POST MOVED TO HERE: MY NEW CUSTOM TT RS BUILD THREAD
> .


What happened to the thread, one minute the company was dormant, the next the thread was?


----------



## bainsyboy

It was obvious it was a wind up, who in there right mind would of wanted picking up from the airport in two seater eyesore that would have been louder than the airplane


----------



## TerryCTR

No idea but I was beginning to think I was hearing professional designer more than spec d :lol:

Certainly gone quiet after all his big talk


----------



## Madboynutter

bainsyboy said:


> It was obvious it was a wind up, who in there right mind would of wanted picking up from the airport in two seater eyesore that would have been louder than the airplane


Well, the answer to your question with respect to what will I do if/when there is more than one person to collect from the airport is simple, namely I will be picking them up from the airport in my four seater eyesore that's louder than the airplane, instead of the two seater eyesore that's louder than the airplane


----------



## bainsyboy

Lovely


----------



## Madboynutter

*BACK ON TOPIC!* :wink:



ROBH49 said:


> I was just wondering if...


Picking up where we left off regarding APR... do you happen to know if they are offering anything in the way of performance upgrades for the MK3 TT RS, because I checked out the UK website and there doesn't seem to be anything on there? Am I missing something?









Or is the case that what they are offering either so new or in its early R&D stages that it's not listed on their website yet? 
.


----------



## 21tesla

For the folks who were asking about tunes, I got an e-mail from unitronic today that their Stage 1+ ECU tune for TTRS is now available on a fully stock car 505 hp / 496 lb-ft. Not bad !

https://www.getunitronic.com/news/8sttr ... -unitronic


----------



## Madboynutter

POST MOVED TO HERE: MY NEW CUSTOM TT RS BUILD THREAD
.


----------



## Madboynutter

21tesla said:


> For the folks who were asking about tunes, I got an e-mail from unitronic today that their Stage 1+ ECU tune for TTRS is now available on a fully stock car 505 hp / 496 lb-ft. Not bad !
> 
> https://www.getunitronic.com/news/8sttr ... -unitronic












Wow, Holy Moly that's 672 nm torque as compared with ABT's 570 nm... That's a huge difference! 

OK that's it decided then... Additional round of modding officially added to my TO DO list!

Is this unitronic upgrade available in the UK? It appears to be a Canadian company?










.


----------



## 21tesla

Madboynutter said:


> Wow, Holy Moly that's 672 nm torque as compared with ABT's 570 nm... That's a huge difference!
> 
> OK that's it decided then... Additional round of modding officially added to my TO DO list!
> .


I have the unitronic stage 1+ ECU tune and stage 1 TCU tune on my TT. It's easy to flash, takes about 20 min to do the ECU and less than 10 min to do the TCU. I imagine the TT-RS TCU update will be available soon. I can't imagine what craziness stage 2 will bring on a TT-RS.

John at unitronic has been super helpful and punctual with answering questions. I'm happy that I chose them for a tune on my car.


----------



## Ikon66

And we're back on track


----------



## Madboynutter

Ikon66 said:


> And we're back on track


Thank you!

Please can you re-open my build thread such that we can move the discussion regarding my build back to there? 

*EDIT: Now re-opened!* MY NEW CUSTOM TT RS BUILD THREAD :wink:

.


----------



## Ikon66

I'm not sure who closed it, can you pm John-h or hoggy please


----------



## Madboynutter

Ikon66 said:


> I'm not sure who closed it, can you pm John-h or hoggy please


Done! :wink:

*EDIT: Now re-opened!* MY NEW CUSTOM TT RS BUILD THREAD :wink:

.


----------



## Mark Pred

kmpowell said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> My car's approaching time for it's first service.
> 
> Local dealer has quoted me £308 inc Vat.
> 
> They said 1.5 hrs labour.
> 
> So my workings are about £125 for parts?
> 
> I guess the oil is quite expensive.
> 
> Anyone else had a quote?
> 
> 
> 
> Buy the same oil yourself, at half the cost Audi will charge you - you'll take a big chunk off the bill by doing that.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Shell-Helix-Pr ... D56996N54B
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's if the dealer doing the service will allow that.
> 
> Before I sold my RS4 I had it serviced, and 4 out of the 6 dealer I contacted for a £quote had a new policy of not allowing the customer to provide their own oil, because they couldn't verify the originality of it. I questioned this to say that all bottles had expiry and source dates on them. The cynic in me just says they don't make any profit on it so they are shutting it down.
> 
> I always get my oil from http://www.opieoils.co.uk/
Click to expand...

Yes, that's the same supplier in the link I posted... and the Dealer has no choice if you ruck up with your own oil. End of. I've done it a few times now. When our Golf R went in for a service we did get some BS from the service manager along the lines your saying above, but when I questioned it, he caved in. To say they have to verify the origin of it is absolute bollocks. Of course they don't like it, but tough, they shouldn't be ripping us off with inflated prices. Screen wash is another one - I always make sure mine's full to the brim before a service as the bastards will rip you for that as well. When it happened to me, I refused to pay the bill until it was taken off. Bloody cheek. I never used that dealer again.


----------



## kmpowell

1 week old. £56,140 RRP.... £50k...

https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... 254255.htm


----------



## Mark Pred

Aoon_M said:


> Audi sport pack now live on the UK configurator


Thanks, just had a look and I notice you can now only spec B&O as part of the Comfort and Sound Pack, which also contains Rear View Camera, Advanced Key & Hill Hold Assist? Previously you could spec the B&O separately. I'll have to speak to the Dealer, as I definitely do not want any of those three options, especially Advanced Key. The B&O is a must have for me though.


----------



## Madboynutter

Mark Pred said:


> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi sport pack now live on the UK configurator
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, just had a look and I notice you can now only spec B&O as part of the Comfort and Sound Pack, which also contains Rear View Camera, Advanced Key & Hill Hold Assist? Previously you could spec the B&O separately. I'll have to speak to the Dealer, as I definitely do not want any of those three options, especially Advanced Key. The B&O is a must have for me though.
Click to expand...

That sucks... Why do Audi keep changing the specs? B&O should be separate all of the time. Period.

What would be even better than that would be to offer another tier of audio system upgrade beyond that. This way you get the option to choose three options, namely 'good', 'better', and 'best'. Where the 'best' option could in-fill some of the gaps in the B&O system, such as the low frequency performance, by additionally incorporating stereo subwoofers, plus some decent room correction, such as RoomPerfect. That'd be totally game-changing as far as in-car audio systems are concerned.

Either way, lumping the audio system upgrade in with a bunch of other ones when you probably don't want all of them is annoying to say the least...

.


----------



## Madboynutter

POST MOVED TO HERE: MY NEW CUSTOM TT RS BUILD THREAD
.


----------



## Koimlg

kmpowell said:


> 1 week old. £56,140 RRP.... £50k...
> 
> https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... 254255.htm


Not much on it though..


----------



## ZephyR2

Koimlg said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 week old. £56,140 RRP.... £50k...
> 
> https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... 254255.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Not much on it though..
Click to expand...

Discounted cos of those wheels. :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

Koimlg said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 week old. £56,140 RRP.... £50k...
> 
> https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... 254255.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Not much on it though..
Click to expand...

Crystal paint
20" wheels
Audi phone box with wireless charging
Electrically folding, dimming, adjustable and heated mirrors
Booster for Phone box
Rear view camera
Advanced key
‭Bang & Olufsen Sound System 
Hill hold assist

... I see what you mean, pretty much poverty spec isn't it. :roll:

It's not to my taste, but for somebody wanting a fairly low/medium spec TTRS, who also doesn't want to wait, this represents pretty good value for money. Most options add very little to a cars value, as you'll find out with your car.

I wonder when you're going to come out of denial about your car's value and the fact you paid way over the odds for it. :-*


----------



## Madboynutter

POST MOVED TO HERE: MY NEW CUSTOM TT RS BUILD THREAD
.


----------



## suffeks

FINALLY, soft is out, stg1 on 98 octane is 500hp/500torqs LOLLLLL

10.9s 1/4mile

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... -Available!


----------



## Madboynutter

suffeks said:


> FINALLY, soft is out, stg1 on 98 octane is 500hp/500torqs LOLLLLL
> 
> 10.9s 1/4mile
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... -Available!


Booyah! That's some serious awesomeness! 

Does anyone know whether I can use this on top of my ABT TT RS-R modding?  
.


----------



## powerplay

This looks very interesting, similar to the MRC numbers but possibly not quite as good?

They quote a stock figure of 438hp rising to 505hp for stage1+

438hp for something that's supposed to be 394hp is rather inflated? I know cars have been dyno'd and show a little over stock, but that's 11% higher!

So going from 438 to 505 is about +16%, whereas MRC are quoting 416 going to 489 which is +18%

Question is - Unitronic don't appear to have any UK dealers - on their website's dealer locator the UK is not on the list!!


----------



## powerplay

Madboynutter said:


> Does anyone know whether I can use this on top of my ABT TT RS-R modding?


It would just overwrite it. Best just getting a refund on the ABT thingy and getting a proper tune


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know whether I can use this on top of my ABT TT RS-R modding?
> 
> 
> 
> It would just overwrite it. Best just getting a refund on the ABT thingy and getting a proper tune
Click to expand...

OK, thanks. Clearly having a conversation with MRC is probably the best next step as far as I am concerned [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Any idea of ETAs with respect to Stage 2's yet? 

.


----------



## Shug750S

Where's that entertaining build thread gone?

I really wanted to see the finished car, to see how far madnutter took it.


----------



## Ikon66

Shug750S said:


> Where's that entertaining build thread gone?
> 
> I really wanted to see the finished car, to see how far madnutter took it.


viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1652625


----------



## Madboynutter

Shug750S said:


> Where's that entertaining build thread gone?
> 
> I really wanted to see the finished car, to see how far madnutter took it.


It's HERE... Come and join the party: MY NEW CUSTOM TT RS BUILD THREAD










.


----------



## Koimlg

kmpowell said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 week old. £56,140 RRP.... £50k...
> 
> https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... 254255.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Not much on it though..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crystal paint
> 20" wheels
> Audi phone box with wireless charging
> Electrically folding, dimming, adjustable and heated mirrors
> Booster for Phone box
> Rear view camera
> Advanced key
> ‭Bang & Olufsen Sound System
> Hill hold assist
> 
> ... I see what you mean, pretty much poverty spec isn't it. :roll:
> 
> It's not to my taste, but for somebody wanting a fairly low/medium spec TTRS, who also doesn't want to wait, this represents pretty good value for money. Most options add very little to a cars value, as you'll find out with your car.
> 
> I wonder when you're going to come out of denial about your car's value and the fact you paid way over the odds for it. :-*
Click to expand...

You really are a bit repetitive. My car was not an investment, everyone loses money on cars. It was worth exactly what I paid for it at the time I bought it. You're the one with the issue about what it cost me not me.
Edit
Nice to have tactful moderators editing my post above. It is needed now as I am really tired of the stupid persistent childish comments from specific individuals. Just plain bored with it. Thankfully there are normal people on here too.


----------



## Madboynutter

Koimlg said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much on it though..
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal paint
> 20" wheels
> Audi phone box with wireless charging
> Electrically folding, dimming, adjustable and heated mirrors
> Booster for Phone box
> Rear view camera
> Advanced key
> ‭Bang & Olufsen Sound System
> Hill hold assist
> 
> ... I see what you mean, pretty much poverty spec isn't it. :roll:
> 
> It's not to my taste, but for somebody wanting a fairly low/medium spec TTRS, who also doesn't want to wait, this represents pretty good value for money. Most options add very little to a cars value, as you'll find out with your car.
> 
> I wonder when you're going to come out of denial about your car's value and the fact you paid way over the odds for it. :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are a bit repetitive. My car was not an investment, everyone loses money on cars. It was worth exactly what I paid for it at the time I bought it. You're the one with the issue about what it cost me not me.
> Edit
> Nice to have tactful moderators editing my post above. It is needed now as I am really tired of the stupid persistent childish comments from specific individuals. Just plain bored with it. *Thankfully there are normal people on here too.*
Click to expand...

Yeah, 'normal people' like me!!! [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]

Seriously though, just to be clear, all of the insults and abuse on here are *MINE*, so if you steal any more away from me then you and I are going to be having words... just sayin'


----------



## Koimlg

[/quote]

You really are a bit repetitive. My car was not an investment, everyone loses money on cars. It was worth exactly what I paid for it at the time I bought it. You're the one with the issue about what it cost me not me.
Edit
Nice to have tactful moderators editing my post above. It is needed now as I am really tired of the stupid persistent childish comments from specific individuals. Just plain bored with it. *Thankfully there are normal people on here too.* [/quote]
Yeah, 'normal people' like me!!! [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]

Seriously though, just to be clear, all of the insults and abuse on here are *MINE*, so if you steal any more away from me then you and I are going to be having words... just sayin'








[/quote]

OK fair enough, normal in the loosest sense of the word.


----------



## leopard

lol she just keeps on givin'


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## mikef4uk

kmpowell said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> My car's approaching time for it's first service.
> 
> Buy the same oil yourself, at half the cost Audi will charge you - you'll take a big chunk off the bill by doing that.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Shell-Helix-Pr ... D56996N54B
> 
> 
> 
> That's if the dealer doing the service will allow that.
> 
> Before I sold my RS4 I had it serviced, and 4 out of the 6 dealer I contacted for a £quote had a new policy of not allowing the customer to provide their own oil, because they couldn't verify the originality of it. I questioned this to say that all bottles had expiry and source dates on them. The cynic in me just says they don't make any profit on it so they are shutting it down.
> 
> I always get my oil from http://www.opieoils.co.uk/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's the same supplier in the link I posted... and the Dealer has no choice if you ruck up with your own oil. End of. I've done it a few times now. When our Golf R went in for a service we did get some BS from the service manager along the lines your saying above, but when I questioned it, he caved in. To say they have to verify the origin of it is absolute bollocks. Of course they don't like it, but tough, they shouldn't be ripping us off with inflated prices. Screen wash is another one - I always make sure mine's full to the brim before a service as the bastards will rip you for that as well. When it happened to me, I refused to pay the bill until it was taken off. Bloody cheek. I never used that dealer again.
Click to expand...

I also do the 'supply my own oil bit' with the R8, that holds around 10 litres of the stuff and at Audi's £20+ per litre ends up with £200 of oil that I can get from Opie or ebay for around £80/90, they have never refused yet. I always supply them with unopened cans/bottles

I also ask for a breakdown of the 'sundries' and they end up taking that off 

Audi were (dont know if it still applies) doing a price match, they quoted me close to £1200 for an R8 service  luckily I ahve a friend who runs an independant VW garage within the 15 mile radius, after an interesting conversation involving some words like 'we cant match that' 'we try our best to match it' and me replying ''no, the advert says you will match it'' etc etc , I ended up paying £400 all in including an MOT


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## kmpowell

The Pretender said:


>


You've posted that before. It was shit then, and it's still shit now.


----------



## daddow

I am going to get slated for this comment but those wheels must have been chosen by the missus who paid for it as the number plate plate says (I OWE HER), sorry :lol:


----------



## powerplay

I read it as RS WANKER :lol:


----------



## Alan Sl

powerplay said:


> I read it as RS WANKER :lol:


Are you dyslexic?


----------



## Quizzical




----------



## tt3600

The Pretender said:


>


Are the springs broken?


----------



## Toshiba

1970s called - Steve Wonder wants his wheels back.


----------



## tt3600

After and before ECU update :-|

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_cont ... gAZ7WzQrv4


----------



## powerplay

The after is better imho, never liked the silly pops, that's what mopeds do!

Can only hope there's a fix for the laggy gearbox manual upshifts in there too - I'm gonna ask my dealer do to the update!


----------



## brittan

The hot start, look-at-me, throttle blip seems to be absent on the AFTER video - which is nice. 

Has anyone in the UK had this update on their car yet, whether they wanted it or not?

Lots of changes to how the gearbox operates are possible including:
- Custom D shifting program
- Custom S shifting program
- Custom max RPM D+S+M
- Torque limiter raised
- Torque capacity increase
- Full manual mode M
- Kickdown disable in M
- Shifting Speed D+S+M upshift
- Shifting Speed D+S+M downshift
- Shifting paddles response
- Improved take-off
- Faster Launch Control take off
- Custom Launch Control RPM
- Custom multi-step Launch Control
- Reduced Launch Control brake release delay
- Engine breaking reduction
- MFA gear display indicator
- Launch control activation
- Improved Clutch cooling
- Improving Temperature monitoring
- etc.

See: https://www.facebook.com/TVS-Engineerin ... sk&fref=nf

It just needs someone like MRC to develop similar options.


----------



## GTROMG

Are there any darker blue TT RS out there? Would be nice to see some pictures 

I have an Estoril blue crystal RS on order, will be delivered late march/early april. Probably only TT RS mk3 in that color?


----------



## powerplay

brittan said:


> The hot start, look-at-me, throttle blip seems to be absent on the AFTER video - which is nice.
> 
> Has anyone in the UK had this update on their car yet, whether they wanted it or not?
> 
> Lots of changes to how the gearbox operates are possible including:
> - Custom D shifting program
> - Custom S shifting program
> - Custom max RPM D+S+M
> - Torque limiter raised
> - Torque capacity increase
> - Full manual mode M
> - Kickdown disable in M
> - Shifting Speed D+S+M upshift
> - Shifting Speed D+S+M downshift
> - Shifting paddles response
> - Improved take-off
> - Faster Launch Control take off
> - Custom Launch Control RPM
> - Custom multi-step Launch Control
> - Reduced Launch Control brake release delay
> - Engine breaking reduction
> - MFA gear display indicator
> - Launch control activation
> - Improved Clutch cooling
> - Improving Temperature monitoring
> - etc.
> 
> See: https://www.facebook.com/TVS-Engineerin ... sk&fref=nf
> 
> It just needs someone like MRC to develop similar options.


Makes you wonder why Audi develop such good hardware but then only so-so software.

I did enquire with MRC but their only tweaks to the TCU are the torque limiters to work with the engine remap.

I'm very keen to get the remap but equally keen to fix the crappy gearbox!

All I want is:
Better shifting with less slurring (this is more slurry than the mk2)
Faster upshifts / response to clicking the paddle when cruising (this is a lot slower than the mk2)
Stop dipping the clutch when lifted off - I can do that if *I* choose with N, thanks!
Allow me to upshift as soon as engine rpm are at the minimum allowable speed, currently there are lower rpm limits for downshifts.

Shame you buy a 50k+ car and then have to go looking to 3rd parties to make it right [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tt3600

powerplay said:


> Stop dipping the clutch when lifted off - I can do that if *I* choose with N, thanks!


Can that not be resolved using a different drive mode?


----------



## powerplay

tt3600 said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop dipping the clutch when lifted off - I can do that if *I* choose with N, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Can that not be resolved using a different drive mode?
Click to expand...

Nope, does it regardless. Bloody annoying as you lift off and if more than a few seconds it slips the clutch you and can't immediately get on the power again, you have a dealy while it realises you want to go again and slurrs in the clutch :? . In fact I'm buggered if I can tell any difference between comfort and dynamic in so far as gearbox behaviour or throttle response, except for the higher idle rpm when stationary and a smidge higher lowest allowable engine rpm in each gear for dynamc mode.

Probably about 20 things I'd do differently if I were the one writing the software. Having had the car for several months now I can honestly say I preferred the mk2 RS's power train, especially for commuting in traffic.


----------



## Simon H

powerplay said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop dipping the clutch when lifted off - I can do that if *I* choose with N, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Can that not be resolved using a different drive mode?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, does it regardless. Bloody annoying as you lift off and if more than a few seconds it slips the clutch you and can't immediately get on the power again, you have a dealy while it realises you want to go again and slurrs in the clutch :? . In fact I'm buggered if I can tell any difference between comfort and dynamic in so far as gearbox behaviour or throttle response, except for the higher idle rpm when stationary and a smidge higher lowest allowable engine rpm in each gear for dynamc mode.
> 
> Probably about 20 things I'd do differently if I were the one writing the software. Having had the car for several months now I can honestly say I preferred the mk2 RS's power train, especially for commuting in traffic.
Click to expand...

Hi PP,
Does your new MK3 feel as quick, as your remapped MK2 ?.By the sounds of your write ups, there are a good few things you are not happy with ?, have MRC said they can fix your problems in their future plans for the car ?, thankyou, Simon.


----------



## TerryCTR

I was going to ask PP if he could get his Mk2 back would he let the Mk3 go.


----------



## powerplay

Simon H said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can that not be resolved using a different drive mode?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, does it regardless. Bloody annoying as you lift off and if more than a few seconds it slips the clutch you and can't immediately get on the power again, you have a dealy while it realises you want to go again and slurrs in the clutch :? . In fact I'm buggered if I can tell any difference between comfort and dynamic in so far as gearbox behaviour or throttle response, except for the higher idle rpm when stationary and a smidge higher lowest allowable engine rpm in each gear for dynamc mode.
> 
> Probably about 20 things I'd do differently if I were the one writing the software. Having had the car for several months now I can honestly say I preferred the mk2 RS's power train, especially for commuting in traffic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi PP,
> Does your new MK3 feel as quick, as your remapped MK2 ?.By the sounds of your write ups, there are a good few things you are not happy with ?, have MRC said they can fix your problems in their future plans for the car ?, thankyou, Simon.
Click to expand...

Well actually yes it does. It doesn't delivery the power in quite the same way as my APR'd mk2, or at least the throttle response is more lazy; to access the engine's performance you have to really stretch your right foot, however once there I'd say it feels every bit as quick.

Definitely looking forward to getting it mapped in the not too distant future! MRC have said the only thing they've done with the transmission so far is amend the torque limiter settings, however I'm sure they could address other aspects given time. Unfortunately they'd need the car for a few days to really get to grips with it but I can't really do that, they're a 300-mile round trip for me.


----------



## powerplay

TerryCTR said:


> I was going to ask PP if he could get his Mk2 back would he let the Mk3 go.


As much as there are aspects I would like to get back, I couldn't bring myself to go back in time to 10-year old tech :lol:


----------



## TerryCTR

True, the Mk3 tech/interior does make a lot of other cars feel dated. I guess you can only hope that MRC etc come up with some cures for the gearbox issues


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender

tt3600 said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the springs broken?
Click to expand...

No springs, Bags. :mrgreen:


----------



## ZephyR2

The Pretender said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the springs broken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No springs, Bags. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Don't think I'd want a car with reg that says - R Slower :?


----------



## Quizzical

http://www.alphr.com/cars/1007623/audi- ... newsletter

Alphr review. They're calling it a baby R8 and say it's a bargain.


----------



## powerplay

Quizzical said:


> http://www.alphr.com/cars/1007623/audi-tt-rs-2017-review-this-baby-r8-is-a-bargain-and-incredible-fun?_mout=1&utm_campaign=alphr_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter
> 
> Alphr review. They're calling it a baby R8 and say it's a bargain.





> Audi has crammed a hard-working 344bhp five-pot engine into the front of the TT RS and at anything above 25 mph, it sounds as though it's going to burst out from under the bonnet


I don't think they have a clue :roll:


----------



## Rev

Looks like the TTRS will be in the 2nd season of the Grand Tour, saw it in the trailer (blink and you'll miss it)


----------



## powerplay

Was at the filming of The Grand Tour near Chipping Norton a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## tt3600

Thought this video was nicely edited.


----------



## ROBH49

tt3600 said:


> Thought this video was nicely edited.


Totally agree nice video and quite professionally shot, was just wondering what colour that TTRS was if anybody knows.


----------



## tt3600

ROBH49 said:


> Totally agree nice video and quite professionally shot, was just wondering what colour that TTRS was if anybody knows.


Pretty sure it's Crystal Ara Blue.


----------



## The Pretender

Nicely parked. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rapture

The Pretender said:


> Nicely parked. :mrgreen:


That's very cool.


----------



## TTRS Taff

My TTRS has arrived at dealer this afternoon, I'm picking up on Monday at 2.30  I just hope I like it !!


----------



## powerplay

This is gonna be the longest weekend ever :lol:


----------



## digital_dreamer

TTRS Taff said:


> My TTRS has arrived at dealer this afternoon, I'm picking up on Monday at 2.30  I just hope I like it !!


Not long enjoy!

Looking forward to getting mine in December as a present to myself!


----------



## TerryCTR

Spec D anyone

https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds ... 7529#/home


----------



## tt3600

TTRS Taff said:


> My TTRS has arrived at dealer this afternoon, I'm picking up on Monday at 2.30  I just hope I like it !!


Mine has arrived today  Waiting on a call from the salesman.


----------



## bhoy78

TerryCTR said:


> Spec D anyone
> 
> https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds ... 7529#/home


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

bhoy78 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spec D anyone
> 
> https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds ... 7529#/home
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Reduced by £2k already. Anyone willing to pay £50k for that is an idiot.










:roll:


----------



## digital_dreamer

kmpowell said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spec D anyone
> 
> https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds ... 7529#/home
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reduced by £2k already. Anyone willing to pay £50k for that is an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

The prices of second hand R.S. cars is just silly! With order books open I went for a new one and got a good discount which was better than some of the second hand ones at the time.


----------



## DonM

digital_dreamer said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spec D anyone
> 
> https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds ... 7529#/home
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reduced by £2k already. Anyone willing to pay £50k for that is an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

Hi, bit of a lurker in the initial stages of thinking about buying a new car... I saw this car advertised and wondered...

- what does "Spec D" mean? Is there a story to it?

- is it such a bad price? I've looked at Autotrader for a few weeks, and if (*IF!*) it's got £17k of options, then is that not a good price?

Thanks.


----------



## Madboynutter




----------



## digital_dreamer

[/quote]

Hi, bit of a lurker in the initial stages of thinking about buying a new car... I saw this car advertised and wondered...

- what does "Spec D" mean? Is there a story to it?

- is it such a bad price? I've looked at Autotrader for a few weeks, and if (*IF!*) it's got £17k of options, then is that not a good price?

Thanks.[/quote]

1st question - Do you want all those options? Or a newer car with the options you want?


----------



## DonM

digital_dreamer said:


> Hi, bit of a lurker in the initial stages of thinking about buying a new car... I saw this car advertised and wondered...
> 
> - what does "Spec D" mean? Is there a story to it?
> 
> - is it such a bad price? I've looked at Autotrader for a few weeks, and if (*IF!*) it's got £17k of options, then is that not a good price?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 1st question - Do you want all those options? Or a newer car with the options you want?


I see what you saying... I don't need the speed delimiter, nor the cf engine cover and the wheels don't wow me (although there's no choice with them), and I struggled to tot up where the £17k was, without pccb's. The rest though - the black pack, electric seats etc are fine (although in an ideal world I'm thinking I'd delete the spoiler).

What do you think it should be up for?


----------



## TTRS Taff

powerplay said:


> This is gonna be the longest weekend ever :lol:


Yes, 2 more sleeps, well one anyway as won't sleep Sunday night  I hope it looks ok in the metal with the colour i picked.


----------



## TTRS Taff

tt3600 said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> My TTRS has arrived at dealer this afternoon, I'm picking up on Monday at 2.30  I just hope I like it !!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has arrived today  Waiting on a call from the salesman.
Click to expand...

They were probably on the same ferry over 

Let me know when you get it.


----------



## TTRS Taff

digital_dreamer said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> My TTRS has arrived at dealer this afternoon, I'm picking up on Monday at 2.30  I just hope I like it !!
> 
> 
> 
> Not long enjoy!
> 
> Looking forward to getting mine in December as a present to myself!
Click to expand...

Mine was a present to myself too


----------



## TerryCTR

digital_dreamer said:


> 1st question - Do you want all those options? Or a newer car with the options you want?


2nd question - who wants to own Koimigs hand me down


----------



## Madboynutter

digital_dreamer said:


> Looking forward to getting mine in December as a present to myself!


Well Happy Christmas to you! 8)



TTRS Taff said:


> Mine was a present to myself too


And you :wink:

.


----------



## leopard

TerryCTR said:


> digital_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st question - Do you want all those options? Or a newer car with the options you want?
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd question - who wants to own Koimigs hand me down
Click to expand...

LOL

I'D love to know the story behind this one


----------



## TerryCTR

Well the thinly veiled attempt to sell on here via 'oh woe is me I barely drive the car so will sell for the right price' didn't work so I assume she took a shafting like the rest of us for the stealer to then try and make a killing :lol:


----------



## powerplay

So I wonder how much lower that 49.9k will go :lol: Surely no one would pay that now they are easily orderable in the spec you want... for 4-5k more (depending on dealer discount) you can have a brand new one with the exact spec you want :roll:

Guessing the dealer paid 45-46 for it tops


----------



## TTRS Taff

Madboynutter said:


> digital_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to getting mine in December as a present to myself!
> 
> 
> 
> Well Happy Christmas to you! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was a present to myself too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you :wink:
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Cheers MBN


----------



## digital_dreamer

Thanks Happy Christmas as well!

Just need to make sure I get a present for the gf....

Anyone here based near South Wales out of interest?


----------



## digital_dreamer

I think as time goes on a lot of the used Audi stock 1year old will have to drop.

It's starting to happen with Covertible 45k examples with very low mileage.

I was originally looking for a used one but just when you spending £50k+ for an extra 2 or 3 k makes more sense to get a new one.

Also I manage to pick up a car the dealer had pre ordered that was 99.9% spec I wanted so missed out on the long order wait and got the good deal.


----------



## DonM

Ok, thanks for the Koimlg reference. Just read through a 100 pages or so of her posts so understand Spec D etc.

The car seems pretty reasonably priced (although that's from someone who only a couple of weeks ago started thinking "_Cayman, M2, TTRS or wait for an Alpine_"). Maybe not quite the spec I'd want - possibly down to colour as much as anything - and as I've only got one day off between now and Christmas eve probably not a realistic proposition, but it gives me a good _heads-up_ on the market. Thanks

Couple of quick q's though...

- realistic overall mpg of the TTRS and also the TTS?

- is there an way of seeing an Audi dealership's new showroom stock, online?


----------



## datamonkey

Anyone waiting to pick up a Floret Silver with black styling from Tunbridge Wells? If so saw your car yesterday. First Floret RS I've seen, weird how that's a £2k exclusive paint option on that though...


----------



## Mark Pred

datamonkey said:


> Anyone waiting to pick up a Floret Silver with black styling from Tunbridge Wells? If so saw your car yesterday. First Floret RS I've seen, weird how that's a £2k exclusive paint option on that though...


Would be keen to see a few pictures of a Floret Silver RS with black styling pack? Considering that myself, but put off by paying £2500 for a colour that is £500 on a TTS. Something very wrong going on there.

Ref post above, my TTS average is 33 mpg from 27k miles. It's more like 36/37 most of the time and only really drops into the 20's when you drive it hard. Much improved over the mk2 version. I imagine the RS is a similar story when comparing to the mk2 version?


----------



## TFP

DonM said:


> Couple of quick q's though...
> 
> - realistic overall mpg of the TTRS and also the TTS?


My TTRS is on 25mpg average in 4000 miles.

I only use full throttle occasionally, so I'd describe my driving as quite reserved.

Best Ive had on a single run was 33mpg, and that was sitting mostly at 60mph for 40 miles or so.

I would guess that if you drove it hard it would dip well below 20mpg.


----------



## kmpowell

DonM said:


> The car seems pretty reasonably priced


Really? Take that spec and remove the frivolities that add nothing to the value (carbon engine cover, carbon mirrors, speed limit derestricted etc), but keep the decent things that do, and you end up with £58.5k OTR, take the 10% discount easily available, and you get to £52-53k.

So £50k for a 12mth old used car, or £53k for a brand new car?


----------



## powerplay

My average over the last 2500 miles is 24.5mpg, which is very similar to my mk2 TTRS. My daily commute is only 4 miles in school traffic though, hence why it's pretty low.

Went to see The Grand Tour a few weeks ago in Chipping Norton and got 38mpg round trip, lots of steady M25 avg speed sections but a few more exciting bits too!


----------



## T8TUM

Mark Pred said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone waiting to pick up a Floret Silver with black styling from Tunbridge Wells? If so saw your car yesterday. First Floret RS I've seen, weird how that's a £2k exclusive paint option on that though...
> 
> 
> 
> Would be keen to see a few pictures of a Floret Silver RS with black styling pack? Considering that myself, but put off by paying £2500 for a colour that is £500 on a TTS. Something very wrong going on there.
Click to expand...

That car's mine. Collecting it Thursday


----------



## bainsyboy

Best mpg I have had is 38mpg.
Car normally returns 19mpg at first start up but then gets better, rising to about 26mpg and then upwards, if I drive it sensibly to normally 33 to 36mpg... If I go menthol though, it normally returns 26 and below... Think the lowest I have had is 18mpg, but normally on the drive home from work I get 22mpg due to the fact that I don't poodle about going home, but don't go that mad.


----------



## datamonkey

T8TUM said:


> That car's mine. Collecting it Thursday


Good man! How long have you had to wait since order?



Mark Pred said:


> Would be keen to see a few pictures of a Floret Silver RS with black styling pack? Considering that myself, but put off by paying £2500 for a colour that is £500 on a TTS. Something very wrong going on there.


I took a couple and will post them if T8TUM doesn't mind? It is odd Floret isn't a standard colour. I do wonder why the RS in the TT range seems to get the short straw in certain regards like low colour and wheel choice, no flared arches etc...


----------



## T8TUM

datamonkey said:


> T8TUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> That car's mine. Collecting it Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> Good man! How long have you had to wait since order?
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be keen to see a few pictures of a Floret Silver RS with black styling pack? Considering that myself, but put off by paying £2500 for a colour that is £500 on a TTS. Something very wrong going on there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took a couple and will post them if T8TUM doesn't mind? It is odd Floret isn't a standard colour. I do wonder why the RS in the TT range seems to get the short straw in certain regards like low colour and wheel choice, no flared arches etc...
Click to expand...

I placed the order in mid-July.

The car was still in the protective covering yesterday, but I'm happy for you to post some pictures on here. Just one thing tho - please could you blank out the number plate. Thanks!


----------



## T8TUM




----------



## Andy1a2b

kmpowell said:


> DonM said:
> 
> 
> 
> The car seems pretty reasonably priced
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Take that spec and remove the frivolities that add nothing to the value (carbon engine cover, carbon mirrors, speed limit derestricted etc), but keep the decent things that do, and you end up with £58.5k OTR, take the 10% discount easily available, and you get to £52-53k.
> 
> So £50k for a 12mth old used car, or £53k for a brand new car?
Click to expand...

Which Audi dealers are offering 10% discount? Local dealers in East Yorks are playing hard to get at 5% on a TTRS.


----------



## tt3600

datamonkey said:


> Anyone waiting to pick up a Floret Silver with black styling from Tunbridge Wells? If so saw your car yesterday. First Floret RS I've seen, weird how that's a £2k exclusive paint option on that though...


Floret Silver is £550 in the latest RS pricelist.












TTRS Taff said:


> They were probably on the same ferry over
> Let me know when you get it.


Ha ha maybe! I'm picking mine up on Tuesday. The wait hasn't been as agonising as l thought.


----------



## digital_dreamer

Andy1a2b said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DonM said:
> 
> 
> 
> The car seems pretty reasonably priced
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Take that spec and remove the frivolities that add nothing to the value (carbon engine cover, carbon mirrors, speed limit derestricted etc), but keep the decent things that do, and you end up with £58.5k OTR, take the 10% discount easily available, and you get to £52-53k.
> 
> So £50k for a 12mth old used car, or £53k for a brand new car?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Audi dealers are offering 10% discount? Local dealers in East Yorks are playing hard to get at 5% on a TTRS.
Click to expand...

Try car wow. I just got on the phone to a number of different dealers and by the end I got the discount I wanted.

A lot depends on sales targets and the time in the month. I've found better typically towards the end of the month but that's just my experience.


----------



## T8TUM

tt3600 said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone waiting to pick up a Floret Silver with black styling from Tunbridge Wells? If so saw your car yesterday. First Floret RS I've seen, weird how that's a £2k exclusive paint option on that though...
> 
> 
> 
> Floret Silver is £550 in the latest RS pricelist.
Click to expand...

That's what I paid. Thankfully I also paid the extra for the black 19" rims. To my eye, these are much less unpleasant in the metal than the other wheel options.

The car was originally ordered with sport exhaust and mag ride. My dealer told me the change of Floret from a custom to an optional colour enabled me to change to the Audi Sport pack. Apparently you can't change custom colour orders once they've been accepted. Which might just be salesman spiel, but does mean I got TPMS


----------



## datamonkey

tt3600 said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone waiting to pick up a Floret Silver with black styling from Tunbridge Wells? If so saw your car yesterday. First Floret RS I've seen, weird how that's a £2k exclusive paint option on that though...
> 
> 
> 
> Floret Silver is £550 in the latest RS pricelist.
Click to expand...

Oh good all is right again in the world!


----------



## tt3600

Well i've picked up my RS finally after waiting so long!

Very impressed with the exhaust it's been completely re-tuned lot more gargle noise low down the rev range feels real special  Bang and Olufsen sound system is surprisingly the best I've heard in a car of this size besting the HK system in the E46 M3.

Not sure on the magride as yet.


----------



## TerryCTR

I think the B&O is good in the TT, I've just picked up an M2 and the HK certainly is loud enough but without messing with the settings which I generally don't I don't think it's in the same league.


----------



## powerplay

I was surprised with how good the B&O is in the TT, it's certainly way more powerful and controlled than the previous Bose, although I'm just a little disappointed with the lack of true low-end bass. Most of the time though it's kickin'


----------



## digital_dreamer

tt3600 said:


> Well i've picked up my RS finally after waiting so long!
> 
> Very impressed with the exhaust it's been completely re-tuned lot more gargle noise low down the rev range feels real special  Bang and Olufsen sound system is surprisingly the best I've heard in a car of this size besting the HK system in the E46 M3.
> 
> Not sure on the magride as yet.


Excellent! I am still at a code 38 waiting for a ship so think I have about 2 weeks till I get mine.

You will have to post up some photo's!


----------



## Alex_S

powerplay said:


> I was surprised with how good the B&O is in the TT, it's certainly way more powerful and controlled than the previous Bose, although I'm just a little disappointed with the lack of true low-end bass. Most of the time though it's kickin'


I am really envious of you guy's with the B&O. The standard system is rubbish so i am really missing my music. Shame Audi wont do a B&O fitting as i would gladly pay for that. And I can be bothered with fuss to upgrade myself, my days of stripping down car interiors to fit speakers and amps are long gone.


----------



## tt3600

Pics of my car been such a long wait since creating the thread 




























The camera just doesn't pick up this colour as my eyes see it. It is lighter in person and quite a sight with a bit of sun! It's certainly attracting attention.

Think l have to spend a couple of hours on the drive playing around with the VC feels like i've only scratched the surface.

Unless my eyes are deceiving me l thought there were three VC views on the RS?
* Center rev dial with two side screens
* Map view with miniature dials on either side
* Two large analogue style dials (don't see this one)


----------



## brittan

tt3600 said:


> Unless my eyes are deceiving me l thought there were three VC views on the RS?
> * Center rev dial with two side screens
> * Map view with miniature dials on either side
> * Two large analogue style dials (don't see this one)


That looks familiar. 8)

For the two large analogue dials you need to find the option for 'classic layout' (or similar words) which is in the Car/Settings menu. When you select that, the single centre dial will become the one you don't see.


----------



## digital_dreamer

tt3600 said:


> Pics of my car been such a long wait since creating the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The camera just doesn't pick up this colour as my eyes see it. It is lighter in person and quite a sight with a bit of sun! It's certainly attracting attention.
> 
> Think l have to spend a couple of hours on the drive playing around with the VC feels like i've only scratched the surface.
> 
> Unless my eyes are deceiving me l thought there were three VC views on the RS?
> * Center rev dial with two side screens
> * Map view with miniature dials on either side
> * Two large analogue style dials (don't see this one)


Looking great! Enjoy.

My order has gone to a status 39 so I hope to join the club soon!!!!


----------



## digital_dreamer

Out of interest what has been the mileage on the new cars people have collected recently?


----------



## kmpowell

digital_dreamer said:


> Out of interest what has been the mileage on the new cars people have collected recently?


RS products built at GMBH (AS) will have 30-60 miles on the clock when delivered. When I picked up a brand new RS4 it had 57miles on the clock, I went ballistic, but then found out that all RS cars built go through a thorough testing process before release. It's common practice.


----------



## bainsyboy

Mine came with 14 miles on the clock


----------



## TFP

kmpowell said:


> digital_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of interest what has been the mileage on the new cars people have collected recently?
> 
> 
> 
> RS products built at GMBH (AS) will have 30-60 miles on the clock when delivered. When I picked up a brand new RS4 it had 57miles on the clock, I went ballistic, but then found out that all RS cars built go through a thorough testing process before release. It's common practice.
Click to expand...

57 miles is an awful lot of testing.

Not sure I'd have had your patience.


----------



## kmpowell

TFP said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> digital_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of interest what has been the mileage on the new cars people have collected recently?
> 
> 
> 
> RS products built at GMBH (AS) will have 30-60 miles on the clock when delivered. When I picked up a brand new RS4 it had 57miles on the clock, I went ballistic, but then found out that all RS cars built go through a thorough testing process before release. It's common practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 57 miles is an awful lot of testing.
> 
> Not sure I'd have had your patience.
Click to expand...

I thought that until I went on the RS forums and found anything between 30-60 was standard.

It's only GMBH(AS) cars so if your car is assembled on the standard production line then it won't have the higher mileage. Where's the TTRS assembled?


----------



## BlueMagic

kmpowell said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spec D anyone
> 
> https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds ... 7529#/home
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reduced by £2k already. Anyone willing to pay £50k for that is an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

So if you could get it for 47K is it a good deal and what's wrong with it being owned by Koimlg?


----------



## tt3600

digital_dreamer said:


> Out of interest what has been the mileage on the new cars people have collected recently?


Mine was 35 l know the sales guy had to half fill the tank


----------



## Real Thing

BlueMagic said:


> So if you could get it for 47K is it a good deal and what's wrong with it being owned by Koimlg?


With a Good Spec new Car going for £48K even £47K would probably be too much:
https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds ... ic/7969946


----------



## AkosF

kmpowell said:


> Where's the TTRS assembled?


All TT are made in Hungary... ( Gyor )


----------



## The Pretender

Red/Black.


----------



## Koimlg

kmpowell said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spec D anyone
> 
> https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds ... 7529#/home
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reduced by £2k already. Anyone willing to pay £50k for that is an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

You guys really are hilarious. I think I mentioned that I had had an offer on the car which was pretty good. Go back a few pages. The dealer wanted a quick sale to move it to a new owner and I think you will find it is now sold after just a couple of weeks. I got a very good price and he got a quick sale. What is wrong with you lot? You look for stories where they don't exist and if bored just invent something to to attempt to laugh at. Unfortunately it just makes you look daft. If you are desperate for the details as to why the car was sold, in addition to the fact that is wasn't getting driven much we also have an extension to the house planned which is starting soon. The car was in the way. So you see it made perfect sense to move it on and buy something later in the summer. However I am sure you will attempt to ridicule something that I have said. Good luck with that.


----------



## TerryCTR

Not at all I'm a fan of nice property, pics

Edit: I should say the new owner is on here and can't have been that much of a rush to buy given the quick pice drop. Any idea on that one


----------



## Koimlg

TerryCTR said:


> Not at all I'm a fan of nice property, pics
> 
> Edit: I should say the new owner is on here and can't have been that much of a rush to buy given the quick pice drop. Any idea on that one


Good it's a great car so he/she should be delighted. I don't really care what the new owner paid for it. I am very happy with what I got. Selling at that time also meant we didn't have to re insure it or tax it. All made good sense

By the way the price drop is irrelevant the dealer never intended to really advertise for that. It was at that price only until the dealer physically received the car. Trying his luck if you like. He always targeted a touch below £50k

The TTRS is as I have always said, a great car. What you pay for one is up to you but you get what you pay for based on what you desire. Simple as that.

I will check out the Alpine A110 when available


----------



## Koimlg

Real Thing said:


> BlueMagic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you could get it for 47K is it a good deal and what's wrong with it being owned by Koimlg?
> 
> 
> 
> With a Good Spec new Car going for £48K even £47K would probably be too much:
> https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds ... ic/7969946
Click to expand...

Good spec depends on your individual opinion. Appears that car doesn't have matrix lights amongst a number of other things as listed. For me that isn't a good spec someone else may feel it is more than enough for them. As was obviously the case as it's sold.


----------



## Koimlg

powerplay said:


> So I wonder how much lower that 49.9k will go :lol: Surely no one would pay that now they are easily orderable in the spec you want... for 4-5k more (depending on dealer discount) you can have a brand new one with the exact spec you want :roll:
> 
> Guessing the dealer paid 45-46 for it tops


 :lol:


----------



## Koimlg

leopard said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> digital_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st question - Do you want all those options? Or a newer car with the options you want?
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd question - who wants to own Koimigs hand me down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I'D love to know the story behind this one
Click to expand...

Well just go and read page 425, but you will be disappointed as there is no story just common sense selling of a vehicle at a good price. Nevermind I am sure you will find something to criticise and say on the matter and if not you will make up something to make you sound clever. Nothing changes... All just boring boring

Oh yes of course the car was contaminated will evil koimlg leftovers. Just think I sat in that seat, God forbid! Poor new owner. You lot are laughable


----------



## BlueMagic

Koimlg said:


> Well just go and read page 425, but you will be disappointed as there is no story just common sense selling of a vehicle at a good price. Nevermind I am sure you will find something to criticise and say on the matter and if not you will make up something to make you sound clever. Nothing changes... All just boring boring
> 
> Oh yes of course the car was contaminated will evil koimlg leftovers. Just think I sat in that seat, God forbid! Poor new owner. You lot are laughable


Best not be contaminated - I've just bought it :mrgreen:

Great spec BTW but wish you'd spent the money you invested in the speed limit removal on mag ride and rear matrix lights, then it would have been perfect.

I think you've got great taste - fuck the haters - life's full of them!


----------



## TerryCTR

It was pre specced by Audi there was no choice - or spec D that we were told at least 10 thousand times on this thread alone.

I take it you must have gave the dealer more than the lowered asking price since Koimig is trying to laugh off PP's £45-£46k price tag :roll: and Indy's look for a £3-4k margin


----------



## BlueMagic

Not sure where you get your info from but most indies would rather flip a car for a quick profit in 48 hours to a buyer that knows how to play the game than spend ages trying to talk a muppet into buying a car.

Plus my M4 is fully loaded with about every spec anyone would want so he'll make money on that as well.

Must have taken four phone calls and thirty minutes to cut the deal.


----------



## powerplay

What's important is that you wanted one and got one at a price you were happy with. It's a good one too, a great colour combo and the best spec you could get - at the time at least; you have a bargain really, no matter what you paid 

What are your thoughts, what do you plan to do with it, if anything, and any questions?


----------



## The Pretender

Red Black.


----------



## bainsyboy

crikey it's like a playground on here at times and an embarrassment to the brand and the forum...spec this, spec that....so what, people bought the first batch and if they didn't like the spec then they wouldn't have purchased.. I nigh on walked out the showroom and was then asked how much I was willing to pay...knock 3 grand off and I'll purchase was my reply...and here I am 11 months down the road with a car that I was happy with at the time and am still happy with at the moment...only thing I may have changed is the colour of the car...only aura blue they had at the time was a convertible, and I'm not a fan of those so went with the mythos black with more extras than I would have personally chosen but at price that I was thought was a tad high , but then looking at the tt rs in maidstone audi that was priced at 62k, I thought to myself that there is no way a tt is worth that amount of money, but if someone does purchase it, then who cares, not I, as life is far too short.


----------



## BlueMagic

powerplay said:


> What's important is that you wanted one and got one at a price you were happy with. It's a good one too, a great colour combo and the best spec you could get - at the time at least; you have a bargain really, no matter what you paid
> 
> What are your thoughts, what do you plan to do with it, if anything, and any questions?


This is very true.

As for mods, my last one had thicker front and rear ARBs, KW V3s, Revo stage 1 with a Scopion system.

I think this one will have spacers, MSS kit, thicker ARBs if needed.

Maybe a nice exhaust if there's something that really accentuates the sound of the 5 pot.

Hoping the rest will be good as is.


----------



## bainsyboy

The Pretender said:


> Red/Black.


Is this the UK as it looks like my old rs but with painted calipers and mirrors....searched for my mk1 last night and it's been declared SORN and doesn't look like it was looked after, judging by the amount of MOT failures


----------



## The Pretender

bainsyboy said:


> *Is this the UK as it looks like my old rs but with painted calipers and mirrors..*..searched for my mk1 last night and it's been declared SORN and doesn't look like it was looked after, judging by the amount of MOT failures


No.


----------



## DonM

BlueMagic said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well just go and read page 425, but you will be disappointed as there is no story just common sense selling of a vehicle at a good price. Nevermind I am sure you will find something to criticise and say on the matter and if not you will make up something to make you sound clever. Nothing changes... All just boring boring
> 
> Oh yes of course the car was contaminated will evil koimlg leftovers. Just think I sat in that seat, God forbid! Poor new owner. You lot are laughable
> 
> 
> 
> Best not be contaminated - I've just bought it :mrgreen:
> 
> Great spec BTW but wish you'd spent the money you invested in the speed limit removal on mag ride and rear matrix lights, then it would have been perfect.
> 
> I think you've got great taste - fuck the haters - life's full of them!
Click to expand...

I noticed this car for sale a couple of pages back and asked about it. I looked through Koimlg's posts and could see nothing wrong with them, nor the car - she bats off the comments with ease. Looks a great car! Nice one.


----------



## ross_t_boss

digital_dreamer said:


> Try car wow. I just got on the phone to a number of different dealers and by the end I got the discount I wanted.
> 
> A lot depends on sales targets and the time in the month. I've found better typically towards the end of the month but that's just my experience.


I gave this a go today, 3 dealers including my local offered 0% discount :lol:

The others were 4.2% and 7.1%. Any tips on 10% I'd appreciate a PM!

Actually don't, I really shouldn't be looking, totally happy with my ARP Stg2+ MkII... but it looks so nice on the configurator in Panther Black with carbon interior and has lots more toys, is this 'the slippery slope'? :roll:


----------



## powerplay

ross_t_boss said:


> digital_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try car wow. I just got on the phone to a number of different dealers and by the end I got the discount I wanted.
> 
> A lot depends on sales targets and the time in the month. I've found better typically towards the end of the month but that's just my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I gave this a go today, 3 dealers including my local offered 0% discount :lol:
> 
> The others were 4.2% and 7.1%. Any tips on 10% I'd appreciate a PM!
> 
> Actually don't, I really shouldn't be looking, totally happy with my ARP Stg2+ MkII... but it looks so nice on the configurator in Panther Black with carbon interior and has lots more toys, is this 'the slippery slope'? :roll:
Click to expand...

Why hold out on what you know is the inevitable? It only means you have to wait longer than you otherwise need to. Get one!


----------



## TTRS Taff

tt3600 said:


> Pics of my car been such a long wait since creating the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The camera just doesn't pick up this colour as my eyes see it. It is lighter in person and quite a sight with a bit of sun! It's certainly attracting attention.
> 
> Think l have to spend a couple of hours on the drive playing around with the VC feels like i've only scratched the surface.
> 
> Unless my eyes are deceiving me l thought there were three VC views on the RS?
> * Center rev dial with two side screens
> * Map view with miniature dials on either side
> * Two large analogue style dials (don't see this one)


Wow it looks stunning my friend. We have both been waiting fo so long !!


----------



## TTRS Taff

Here's the Lime green Monster I ordered. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but so glad now I went for something totally different. I should have taken pics of inside..maybe another day.

Click on pics to enlarge them (should you want to)


----------



## ross_t_boss

TTRS Taff said:


> I know it's not everyone's cup of tea


Totally agreed there 

But why not, no more obnoxious than a lambo and not much slower either. And you won't lose that in a car park that's for sure.


----------



## powerplay

Now that is one unique TT, very impressive!


----------



## Aoon_M

TTRS Taff said:


> Here's the Lime green Monster I ordered. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but so glad now I went for something totally different. I should have taken pics of inside..maybe another day.
> 
> Click on pics to enlarge them (should you want to)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


Love this!!


----------



## jabiqq

That lime green - best colour for a ttrs.


----------



## digital_dreamer

TTRS Taff said:


> Here's the Lime green Monster I ordered. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but so glad now I went for something totally different. I should have taken pics of inside..maybe another day.


Looking great! Def taking the chance paid off.

Well, my RS has been stuck at status 40 since Friday so hopefully, i'll be getting mine soon!


----------



## ROBH49

Just loving that lime green congratulation, get some photos of the interior.


----------



## tt3600

TTRS Taff said:


> Here's the Lime green Monster I ordered. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but so glad now I went for something totally different. I should have taken pics of inside..maybe another day.


Congrats lovely colour mine gets more than the usual glances but that is going to attract some attention


----------



## kmpowell

The first big December reduction has happened. Forecourt prices have now been adjusted by Audi.

Pre-confgured 2016 cars all now reduced to £45-48k


----------



## kmpowell

TTRS Taff said:


> Here's the Lime green Monster I ordered. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but so glad now I went for something totally different. I should have taken pics of inside..maybe another day.
> 
> Click on pics to enlarge them (should you want to)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


Looks great, especailly with the black styling pack and black 19's.

Verde Mantis?


----------



## digital_dreamer

kmpowell said:


> The first big December reduction has happened. Forecourt prices have now been adjusted by Audi.
> 
> Pre-confgured 2016 cars all now reduced to £45-48k


About time... Can see them dropping more as they are getting old and with a plate not many months away.

shame they did put them up for better prices at the start, been watching cars come down for from £54 to now £45k. Think they got it wrong.


----------



## TFP

digital_dreamer said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first big December reduction has happened. Forecourt prices have now been adjusted by Audi.
> 
> Pre-confgured 2016 cars all now reduced to £45-48k
> 
> 
> 
> About time... Can see them dropping more as they are getting old and with a plate not many months away.
> 
> shame they did put them up for better prices at the start, been watching cars come down for from £54 to now £45k. Think they got it wrong.
Click to expand...

All audis are overpriced aren't they?

That's why you hear about people getting huge discounts on TTS's.

But regarding the TTRS I agree, they put the price too high, it's a truly great car, but it doesn't have a Porsche badge on the front. 60k for a decent spec was just too much.


----------



## GTROMG

TFP said:


> digital_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first big December reduction has happened. Forecourt prices have now been adjusted by Audi.
> 
> Pre-confgured 2016 cars all now reduced to £45-48k
> 
> 
> 
> About time... Can see them dropping more as they are getting old and with a plate not many months away.
> 
> shame they did put them up for better prices at the start, been watching cars come down for from £54 to now £45k. Think they got it wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All audis are overpriced aren't they?
> 
> That's why you hear about people getting huge discounts on TTS's.
> 
> But regarding the TTRS I agree, they put the price too high, it's a truly great car, but it doesn't have a Porsche badge on the front. 60k for a decent spec was just too much.
Click to expand...

£60k? Thats cheap  My car is £66k after discounts...


----------



## patatus

Facelift is coming :mrgreen:

http://www.carscoops.com/2017/12/scoop- ... l-not.html


----------



## ZephyR2

patatus said:


> Facelift is coming :mrgreen:
> 
> http://www.carscoops.com/2017/12/scoop- ... l-not.html


With the same crap wheels I see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerplay

The only thing they need to facelift are the wheels :lol:


----------



## mab

TTRS Taff said:


> Here's the Lime green Monster I ordered. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but so glad now I went for something totally different. I should have taken pics of inside..maybe another day.
> 
> Click on pics to enlarge them (should you want to)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


I think that is outstanding... a truly excellent choice sir.


----------



## RuuTT

Very nice in lime green!

Just got my own order confirmed by the factory and got a build date. Ordered in October, should be arriving in April (!)


----------



## GTROMG

RuuTT said:


> Very nice in lime green!
> 
> Just got my own order confirmed by the factory and got a build date. Ordered in October, should be arriving in April (!)


Mine should arrive in April aswell... but now when i see that a facelift is on its way i dont want to get a car delivered in April only to see a facelifted TT 2 months later :/


----------



## powerplay

Early days yet but I think you'll need to wait a long time before facelifted RS models appear.

From what I can see of the early photos I don't like it - the side skirts look more fussy, the front bumper is more in the RS3 style without the outer vertical arms which I think look cool and say "RS" so strange they are moving away from them. Also the DRLs have the horizontal line at the top, which is how the previous A3 had it which I was never keen on - it looks "top heavy" and just wrong imho, far prefer the current styling.


----------



## GTROMG

powerplay said:


> Early days yet but I think you'll need to wait a long time before facelifted RS models appear.
> 
> From what I can see of the early photos I don't like it - the side skirts look more fussy, the front bumper is more in the RS3 style without the outer vertical arms which I think look cool and say "RS" so strange they are moving away from them. Also the DRLs have the horizontal line at the top, which is how the previous A3 had it which I was never keen on - it looks "top heavy" and just wrong imho, far prefer the current styling.


The headlights are the standard Xenon lights. I had those exact headlights on my previous TT. Car is just a test mule so they put on random parts on it...


----------



## powerplay

GTROMG said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early days yet but I think you'll need to wait a long time before facelifted RS models appear.
> 
> From what I can see of the early photos I don't like it - the side skirts look more fussy, the front bumper is more in the RS3 style without the outer vertical arms which I think look cool and say "RS" so strange they are moving away from them. Also the DRLs have the horizontal line at the top, which is how the previous A3 had it which I was never keen on - it looks "top heavy" and just wrong imho, far prefer the current styling.
> 
> 
> 
> The headlights are the standard Xenon lights. I had those exact headlights on my previous TT. Car is just a test mule so they put on random parts on it...
Click to expand...

Ah ok - too early to make any judgement on then.


----------



## RuuTT

GTROMG said:


> Mine should arrive in April aswell... but now when i see that a facelift is on its way i dont want to get a car delivered in April only to see a facelifted TT 2 months later :/


Yes I have that same feeling, bit disappointing.. According to my dealer the facelifted models should "definitely" come later but I am not so sure.


----------



## GTROMG

RuuTT said:


> GTROMG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine should arrive in April aswell... but now when i see that a facelift is on its way i dont want to get a car delivered in April only to see a facelifted TT 2 months later :/
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have that same feeling, bit disappointing.. According to my dealer the facelifted models should "definitely" come later but I am not so sure.
Click to expand...

Later as in 2019/2020? My dealer told me basically same thing, that he believes the facelifted models wont come in 2018 but later... however if they do come this summer as a MY19 model im going to be really disappointed :/


----------



## The Pretender

ATS Racelight wheels in 8,5x19" ET38 with Nokian WR A4 tires in 245/35 R19 93W size. 8)


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## Andy1a2b

The Pretender said:


> ATS Racelight wheels in 8,5x19" ET38 with Nokian WR A4 tires in 245/35 R19 93W size. 8)


Look v nice 8)


----------



## TTRS Taff

RuuTT said:


> Very nice in lime green!
> 
> Just got my own order confirmed by the factory and got a build date. Ordered in October, should be arriving in April (!)


I know how you are feeling. I wanted to order one when it first come out and even though I ordered early July, it feels like I'd been waitng for over a year... It will be worth it though and glad you liked the Lime green 

Cheers Taff


----------



## TTRS Taff

powerplay said:


> Now that is one unique TT, very impressive!


Thank you... sorry it's late ..not been on for a while, been busy with Christmas.


----------



## TTRS Taff

digital_dreamer said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Lime green Monster I ordered. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but so glad now I went for something totally different. I should have taken pics of inside..maybe another day.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great! Def taking the chance paid off.
> 
> Well, my RS has been stuck at status 40 since Friday so hopefully, i'll be getting mine soon!
Click to expand...

Can't wait to see it my friend, get pictures up


----------



## TTRS Taff

ROBH49 said:


> Just loving that lime green congratulation, get some photos of the interior.


Wil do when i get the chance and thank you


----------



## TTRS Taff

tt3600 said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Lime green Monster I ordered. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but so glad now I went for something totally different. I should have taken pics of inside..maybe another day.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats lovely colour mine gets more than the usual glances but that is going to attract some attention
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## TTRS Taff

mab said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Lime green Monster I ordered. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but so glad now I went for something totally different. I should have taken pics of inside..maybe another day.
> 
> Click on pics to enlarge them (should you want to)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is outstanding... a truly excellent choice sir.
Click to expand...

Thank you Mab


----------



## TTRS Taff

The Pretender said:


> ATS Racelight wheels in 8,5x19" ET38 with Nokian WR A4 tires in 245/35 R19 93W size. 8)


Super pics my friend 8)


----------



## TTRS Taff

powerplay said:


> Early days yet but I think you'll need to wait a long time before facelifted RS models appear.
> 
> From what I can see of the early photos I don't like it - the side skirts look more fussy, the front bumper is more in the RS3 style without the outer vertical arms which I think look cool and say "RS" so strange they are moving away from them. Also the DRLs have the horizontal line at the top, which is how the previous A3 had it which I was never keen on - it looks "top heavy" and just wrong imho, far prefer the current styling.


I hope it isn't too different and we feel cheated by this facelift.. To be honest, it's a great looking car now, and think the changes will be minor anyway..if it ain't broke and all that..


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## Andy1a2b

TTRS Taff said:


> Here's the Lime green Monster I ordered. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but so glad now I went for something totally different. I should have taken pics of inside..maybe another day.
> 
> Click on pics to enlarge them (should you want to)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


Liking it 8) if that was from the Audi custom paint range did they paint the centre console and door handles the same colour? I'm sure on the German website it looks as though those can be painted the same colour as the body.


----------



## tt3600

New TTRS owners take note.

Literally days after taking delivery thieves broke into the house to try and steal my new car. My keys were not in view so they left without taking the car. They did return a couple of days later to try and steal it without keys.

So get yourself a steering lock or store in a garage if you can. Ensure your house alarm is active in particular your downstairs zone if at all possible.

The cars are so secure now breaks ins are unfortunately inevitable.


----------



## digital_dreamer

That's terrible!

Shocking they tried twice! Made my mind up about a lock.

Was your car on a drive way? And they just was passing on a main road situation?

Just thinking to be targeted so quick.


----------



## tt3600

digital_dreamer said:


> That's terrible!
> Was your car on a drive way? And they just was passing on a main road situation?
> Just thinking to be targeted so quick.


On the driveway and the house is off the main road. Never had any problems since living here.


----------



## digital_dreamer

tt3600 said:


> digital_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's terrible!
> Was your car on a drive way? And they just was passing on a main road situation?
> Just thinking to be targeted so quick.
> 
> 
> 
> On the driveway and the house is off the main road. Never had any problems since living here.
Click to expand...

Did you buy from a local dealership? Just seems like they knew you had the car type of thing. Or it could have been 100% random.

My pick up day is tomorrow if the snow stops....


----------



## tt3600

digital_dreamer said:


> Did you buy from a local dealership? Just seems like they knew you had the car type of thing. Or it could have been 100% random.


The police asked the same question and yeah purchased from a local Audi dealer.


----------



## digital_dreamer

tt3600 said:


> digital_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you buy from a local dealership? Just seems like they knew you had the car type of thing. Or it could have been 100% random.
> 
> 
> 
> The police asked the same question and yeah purchased from a local Audi dealer.
Click to expand...

Hate people that steal and cause pain for others.


----------



## TFP

tt3600 said:


> New TTRS owners take note.
> 
> Literally days after taking delivery thieves broke into the house to try and steal my new car. My keys were not in view so they left without taking the car. They did return a couple of days later to try and steal it without keys.
> 
> So get yourself a steering lock or store in a garage if you can. Ensure your house alarm is active in particular your downstairs zone if at all possible.
> 
> The cars are so secure now breaks ins are unfortunately inevitable.


This is becoming common it seems.

They're pretty determined if they've been twice, and seeing as you've had the car such a small amount of time I'd be suspecting someone has info from the dealership you got the car from.

If they really want your car their next attempt if they're brave will be to approach you as you're getting in the car, offer violence if you don't hand them the keys.

So look out for anyone hanging around outside your house, any cars sitting waiting nearby?

Best way of stopping people breaking into your house is a big dog, thieves don't like dogs.

If I was in your shoes I'd be so worried, not sure what I'd do. What did the Police suggest?

Did they explain the law regarding using reasonable force to defend your self/property?


----------



## Andy1a2b

The Pretender said:


>


The car appears to have adjustable ride height on the suspension controlled from a phone app, does anyone know what the system is?


----------



## Dash

There's only so much you can do to stop a determined thief.

Make sure your locks are up-rated, keep your car garaged and out-of-sight. If you think somebody is following you home, take the scenic route so they don't know where your car lives. IP security cams are fairly cheap now too, so at least you can have a home-video of your pride and joy being taken.


----------



## ZephyR2

tt3600 said:


> New TTRS owners take note.
> 
> Literally days after taking delivery thieves broke into the house to try and steal my new car. My keys were not in view so they left without taking the car. They did return a couple of days later to try and steal it without keys.
> 
> So get yourself a steering lock or store in a garage if you can. Ensure your house alarm is active in particular your downstairs zone if at all possible.
> 
> The cars are so secure now breaks ins are unfortunately inevitable.


Might be worth having a word with some of your neighbours to see if they have CCTV recordings which might show if they pulled up in another car and get the reg.
Might also be worth looking at getting Autowatch Ghost installed. Heard good things about that.


----------



## TTRS Taff

Andy1a2b said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Lime green Monster I ordered. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but so glad now I went for something totally different. I should have taken pics of inside..maybe another day.
> 
> Click on pics to enlarge them (should you want to)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> Liking it 8) if that was from the Audi custom paint range did they paint the centre console and door handles the same colour? I'm sure on the German website it looks as though those can be painted the same colour as the body.
Click to expand...

I have Carbon Fibre on mine, so I don't know if it would have otherwise


----------



## TTRS Taff

tt3600 said:


> New TTRS owners take note.
> 
> Literally days after taking delivery thieves broke into the house to try and steal my new car. My keys were not in view so they left without taking the car. They did return a couple of days later to try and steal it without keys.
> 
> So get yourself a steering lock or store in a garage if you can. Ensure your house alarm is active in particular your downstairs zone if at all possible.
> 
> The cars are so secure now breaks ins are unfortunately inevitable.


That's terrible... Did you know if you wrap your keys in foil it stops the use of them? People are using booster gadgets to increase the signal from your keys so they can open the car by getting the signal from your keys within the house, so they don't even have to break in. I wrap my keys and spare set in foil.. I tried it wrapped in foil standing next to the car and it won't open. So it does work.


----------



## 90TJM

New Bikes were getting stolen from the area I used to live and local dealer was suspected,but it turned out some local Civil Servants had hacked into the DVLA database.


----------



## kmpowell

TTRS Taff said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New TTRS owners take note.
> 
> Literally days after taking delivery thieves broke into the house to try and steal my new car. My keys were not in view so they left without taking the car. They did return a couple of days later to try and steal it without keys.
> 
> So get yourself a steering lock or store in a garage if you can. Ensure your house alarm is active in particular your downstairs zone if at all possible.
> 
> The cars are so secure now breaks ins are unfortunately inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> That's terrible... Did you know if you wrap your keys in foil it stops the use of them? People are using booster gadgets to increase the signal from your keys so they can open the car by getting the signal from your keys within the house, so they don't even have to break in. I wrap my keys and spare set in foil.. I tried it wrapped in foil standing next to the car and it won't open. So it does work.
Click to expand...

Get one of these, a lot less faff and a bit more elegant... http://amzn.to/2kkIXMQ

I have one which my keys live in it when not in use. I can be stood directly next to the car or even sat in it, the car cant be opened or started with the keys in the pouch.


----------



## ZephyR2

kmpowell said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New TTRS owners take note.
> 
> Literally days after taking delivery thieves broke into the house to try and steal my new car. My keys were not in view so they left without taking the car. They did return a couple of days later to try and steal it without keys.
> 
> So get yourself a steering lock or store in a garage if you can. Ensure your house alarm is active in particular your downstairs zone if at all possible.
> 
> The cars are so secure now breaks ins are unfortunately inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> That's terrible... Did you know if you wrap your keys in foil it stops the use of them? People are using booster gadgets to increase the signal from your keys so they can open the car by getting the signal from your keys within the house, so they don't even have to break in. I wrap my keys and spare set in foil.. I tried it wrapped in foil standing next to the car and it won't open. So it does work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get one of these, a lot less faff and a bit more elegant... http://amzn.to/2kkIXMQ
> 
> I have one which my keys live in it when not in use. I can be stood directly next to the car or even sat in it, the car cant be opened or started with the keys in the pouch.
Click to expand...

Yep good advice. They're called a Faraday pouch. And in the meantime you can keep your keys in the microwave, it'll do the same thing.


----------



## TTRS Taff

kmpowell said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New TTRS owners take note.
> 
> Literally days after taking delivery thieves broke into the house to try and steal my new car. My keys were not in view so they left without taking the car. They did return a couple of days later to try and steal it without keys.
> 
> So get yourself a steering lock or store in a garage if you can. Ensure your house alarm is active in particular your downstairs zone if at all possible.
> 
> The cars are so secure now breaks ins are unfortunately inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> That's terrible... Did you know if you wrap your keys in foil it stops the use of them? People are using booster gadgets to increase the signal from your keys so they can open the car by getting the signal from your keys within the house, so they don't even have to break in. I wrap my keys and spare set in foil.. I tried it wrapped in foil standing next to the car and it won't open. So it does work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get one of these, a lot less faff and a bit more elegant... http://amzn.to/2kkIXMQ
> 
> I have one which my keys live in it when not in use. I can be stood directly next to the car or even sat in it, the car cant be opened or started with the keys in the pouch.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, I'm on it


----------



## ross_t_boss

Question about super sports... is there any additional adjustment in the electric seats? I'm not fussed - only adjusted the buckets in my MK2 once as I'm the only driver - so I'd go for manual, unless there's additional bolster adjustments or it sits on annoying notches too far apart in manual...

Also height, how low can they go? Not expecting them to be like MK2 buckets but a little concerned it'll be more like my wife's Golf R, where the seating position is quite high. Anyone got experience of both?

I quite enjoyed thrashing my wife's 7R yesterday, it's so confidence inspiring and loved the tech but the noise, interior and seating position don't do it for me - I'd keep the MK2. But the love-child of the two would, if that's the MK3 I think I'm in


----------



## The Pretender

Vegas Yellow.


----------



## TFP

Anyone had their first oil change done at Audi?

How much did they charge?

I'm being quoted £300 which seems steep for just an oil change.


----------



## Rev

TFP said:


> Anyone had their first oil change done at Audi?
> 
> How much did they charge?
> 
> I'm being quoted £300 which seems steep for just an oil change.


Yeah, thats pretty normal, mine was £280 (TTS). Crazy isn't it. I think you can get it cheaper if you phone around a few different dealers though.


----------



## TFP

Rev said:


> TFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone had their first oil change done at Audi?
> 
> How much did they charge?
> 
> I'm being quoted £300 which seems steep for just an oil change.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, thats pretty normal, mine was £280 (TTS). Crazy isn't it. I think you can get it cheaper if you phone around a few different dealers though.
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks for that.

Crazy price, I asked him to break it down, he just said the engine takes 7/8 liters of oil, sounds a lot to me.

Another dealer just quoted me more, £358


----------



## brittan

The RS takes around 6 litres of oil.

The break down from mine was:

Oil £95.14
Filter £12.54
Sump plug £2.52
Plug washer £2.78
Labour £121.50
VAT £46.90
TOTAL: £281.38

From Opie Oils or similar the same amount of the same oil is available for about half of what Audi dealers charge. For my previous RS I supplied my own oil.
This time I let them supply the oil as the bill was waived.


----------



## 90TJM

Mon Motors Cardiff/Bath/Bristol/Newport Service Centre all wanted £360.Hereford Audi £280 all not far from me so went with Hereford.But cost me loads more as the Wife came along and decided she wanted a bigger car,almost bought an A3 there and then.Ended up with a Mini Clubman in the end.


----------



## T8TUM

McLaren F1 vs Bugatti Veyron:






TT RS reference at 11:55


----------



## TTRS Taff

Speaking of the cost of the oil change, when do you have to have the first one? I've just done over 500 miles, is it a thousand for first change?


----------



## brittan

TTRS Taff said:


> Speaking of the cost of the oil change, when do you have to have the first one? I've just done over 500 miles, is it a thousand for first change?


No, it will usually come up at around a year or 9k miles but depends how the car has been used and whether the service regime is set to annual or Longlife.


----------



## tt3600

Well this one caused some controversy on the TT forum finally here's the Yiannimize video :wink:

*Audi TT RS-R wrapped in Crocodile Skin and Chrome Gold*


----------



## jabiqq

How NOT to wrap a car..


----------



## powerplay

The wheels sure do look good!


----------



## Erty

Such a shame...


----------



## ross_t_boss

Price increase on the TTRS... only £350 but still that's a free phone charger box 

I'm close to a deal on a 61k spec to order and found the final quotes were higher, dealer hadn't noticed. Hoping they can push the discount a little further to swallow it, it shouldn't be a deal breaker but my nose is a bit out now - need to get over it!


----------



## bainsyboy

What colour have you gone for Ross?


----------



## TFP

61,000 pounds???

I hope they're offering you a decent discount.

Second hand ones are popping up now for 45k


----------



## ross_t_boss

I was leaning toward panther black, this thread made my mind up. I love it.

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/549637-H8H8-RS-5-s-Build-amp-Photography-Thread/page15

Black pack + colour coded mirrors, Carbon trim, privacy glass, and I'd look for alloys in anthracite/dark silver in a 19" (OEMs to become winters). MSS's with a 15-20mm drop.

I had a C5 RS6 with black optics on coilovers and anthracite BBS CH's, I'm trying to replicate that look, I think the Mk3 TTRS would really suit it.

I was looking to pay 55k with my must-have options. This was 56.5k after discount but with my dream spec, now it's looking like 57k due to increase plus slightly less discount which is getting me back to "I'd rather wait a few months and see whats on offer". I would love to get a slightly used deal but nothing out there comes close to my spec, I would rather pay 55k to drive my ideal car for 5-7yrs than 45k to drive someone elses for 3-4yrs then move on.


----------



## TerryCTR

Good choice on panther black, that's the type of look I go for myself.

Worth visiting the stealer one more time tomorrow for a last minute sale before Xmas and you may squeeze a bit more out of them?


----------



## ross_t_boss

It's not my local (they won't talk discount), I'm under no pressure to make a deal and was interested in doing a deal to beat any price increase at year end. So now that's happened I suggested we wait until New Year and discuss further, see if there are any incentives in the new quarter unless they are willing to swallow the increase to do it sooner. He said he'd call tomorrow


----------



## TerryCTR

Let the first one go to voicemail then and say sorry can't come to the phone right now I'm in my Porsche dealership :lol:


----------



## ross_t_boss

I haven't checked out the Porsche dealer since they relocated, been meaning to go see the new one...


----------



## TerryCTR

I think the cayman has lost it with the new 4 cylinder engine. It will just need to be a GT4 if you don't go for the RS


----------



## bainsyboy

That looks stunning and there's me looking at getting rid of my back one.

Tried carwow earlier and messaged Audi dealer that I have been dealing with all week as it was a different sales advisor. Sales manager emailed saying that I was close and would I like to go loon at the car (I was enquiring as didn't know if they had another one that they could get gold of as quote a big group) I replied saying that I had visited twice and nearly had a deal yesterday... Never know he may get back and offer a cracking deal... And if he doesn't then it's ceramic coating for mine in Feb.
Good luck with yours

Edited to add... Funnily enough I was looking at Cayman but was put off by the fact it's lost a cylinder. Also hace a loom on you tube as review for the new cayman that I found the other week made me happy that I had stuck with the rs as the new cayman sounds awful even though it may drive better than an rs


----------



## digital_dreamer

I went for panther black / black seats and red stitching inside.

Black pack / privacy glass / mirrors in body colour.

I do like the stealth look.

Can't wait for a nice day so i can see the sparkle in the paint.

Hope you get the deal you want.


----------



## ross_t_boss

digital_dreamer said:


> Can't wait for a nice day so i can see the sparkle in the paint.


That's the effect I was kinda hoping for, generally looks black but has a sparkle if the light catches it right. Sounds like your spec is very similar to mine, interested to see it if you have any pics!

A black Porsche 911 has always been my childhood dream, so yeah there's some temptation around that. But the 993 is where my nostalgic heart is at, a 997.2 would be awesome and not much more money. But then I'd be stuck with something 8-10 yrs old that I don't want to drive daily, more of a weekend car. I'm not inspired by the new Cayman, if it still had 6 cylinders I'd be seriously thinking about it even though it would be more weekend car biased than I want.

I really like my MK2 TTRS, I knew it wasn't going to have the best driving dynamics when I bought it and I wouldn't say I am disappointed in it - on the contrary, I love it so much I'm willing to invest longer term in one - but it would have to be the MK3 to get the improvements of the chassis and Haldex gen5 (which I have some experience of from my wife's Golf R).


----------



## TFP

Quick question please.

Took the car in for it's first service today, covered 4,400 miles, 12 months old.

Turns out my car is set to long life servicing so not due yet.

Ok that's saved me money, but is it ok to be on long life intervals covering 4,000 miles a year?

I don't do short journeys, it's just that the car only comes out on sunny days for enjoyment, reasonable runs when it does get used.

What's peoples thoughts?


----------



## powerplay

I am in the same quandary, bought mine with just over 3k on the clock and now added 2k of mainly short journeys.

Also on long life, it's supposed to adjust its "due date" based on driving style but think I will still have the oil change service done in January for peace of mind.


----------



## digital_dreamer

i'd get it serviced (just an oil service)

It gets silly when Audi starts saying you need to change plugs and stuff every other year on fixed servicing.

My last TTS covered about the same miles and I did that every year.


----------



## Shug750S

TFP said:


> Quick question please.
> 
> Took the car in for it's first service today, covered 4,400 miles, 12 months old.
> 
> Turns out my car is set to long life servicing so not due yet.
> 
> Ok that's saved me money, but is it ok to be on long life intervals covering 4,000 miles a year?
> 
> I don't do short journeys, it's just that the car only comes out on sunny days for enjoyment, reasonable runs when it does get used.
> 
> What's peoples thoughts?


Expensive car, so why not just get the oil changed anyway? What's a couple of hundred quid in the scheme of things?

I do between 3 & 5 k miles each year and always get the oil and filter changed annually.

I thought long life servicing is meant for high milage cars, not weekend / casual use cars. More stress on engine etc with short irregular journeys than an everyday motorway driver...


----------



## brittan

An alternative, depending on how DIY you are, is to have the car serviced on the Longlife regime but do an interim oil and filter change yourself in the intervening years. Saves a few £££s and you still have a full Audi service history.


----------



## TFP

Shug750S said:


> I thought long life servicing is meant for high milage cars, not weekend / casual use cars. More stress on engine etc with short irregular journeys than an everyday motorway driver...


This has always been my thoughts hence booking the car in today, but the service chappy said I'd be wasting my money having it done.

I'll decide in the next week or so.


----------



## bainsyboy

I'm on long life service.. 8 thousand plus miles... Still a cracking drive and best car I have ever owned so far


----------



## TFP

bainsyboy said:


> I'm on long life service.. 8 thousand plus miles... Still a cracking drive and best car I have ever owned so far


Same for me, the novelty hasn't worn off yet, can't think of anything I could replace it with right now without spending a huge amount more. I still can't believe Porsche put a four pot in the 718.


----------



## The Pretender

TT RS *Performance* Testmule. ??

Wheel sensors.


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender

This is more to my liking with normal sized wheels and lowering.


----------



## Madboynutter

Hi folks,

Thought some of you might be interested to hear I just completed a Stage 1 with MRC TUNING today, using the ABT exhaust plus intercooler but still with stock downpipe and my vehicle is now sporting circa 500 horsepower with 720 nm torque.

That's an increase of circa +100 (+25%) horsepower and +240 nm (+50%) torque as compared with the factory specification.

Doing a turbocharged Stage 2 next which MRC TUNING have informed me will boost horsepower beyond 600

Suffice to say MRC TUNING are awesome and I can't recommend them highly enough!

Many thanks to *powerplay* for recommending them!


----------



## ross_t_boss

Madboynutter said:


> Thought some of you might be interested to hear I just completed a Stage 1 with MRC TUNING today, using the ABT exhaust plus intercooler but still with stock downpipe and my vehicle is now sporting circa 500 horsepower with 720 nm torque.


Good to hear. Doug has mentioned the Downpipe and Intercooler are limitations, circa 480hp stock and 520hp with both uprated, sounds like you need to give your car some DP loving' :evil:

Any dyno plots to drool over? How does it drive now? Any mention how they're progressing with a DSG map, or is that done by ABT already?

I noted the Forge IC is now available for the 8S TTRS, Iroz do a downpipe and I've seen a custom de-cat made by CM Tuning which was a work of art (Chris @ CM Tuning is a great fabricator and does alot of work with MRC) but no idea on price. Looks like Milltek will have something imminently too. You planning to go back for Stage 2 at some point or happy where it's at?

Have you changed the intake at all? Not sure that's really necessary?


----------



## kmpowell

Madboynutter said:


> +240 nm (+50%) torque as compared with the factory specification.


Through a standard S-Tronic box rated to max at significantly less. That's going to end well... :roll:


----------



## mad chemist

kmpowell said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> +240 nm (+50%) torque as compared with the factory specification.
> 
> 
> 
> Through a standard S-Tronic box rated to max at significantly less. That's going to end well... :roll:
Click to expand...

MRC usually map the gearbox as well to increase clamping forces post engine re-map - they did with my FL RS3!


----------



## kmpowell

mad chemist said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> +240 nm (+50%) torque as compared with the factory specification.
> 
> 
> 
> Through a standard S-Tronic box rated to max at significantly less. That's going to end well... :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MRC usually map the gearbox as well to increase clamping forces post engine re-map - they did with my FL RS3!
Click to expand...

You can't 'map' a gearbox to make it physically stronger.

The box in the TT isn't built to constantly withstand those levels of toque, it will go bang eventually. Why do you think Audi have moved from S-Tronic to Tiptronic for the new 2.9T RS4/5? It's becuase the only VAG double-clutch box that can take those sorts of torque levels is the Porsche PDK derived box that's also found in the R8, but that's cost prohibitive for VAG to put into lower Audi models.


----------



## powerplay

Madboynutter said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Thought some of you might be interested to hear I just completed a Stage 1 with MRC TUNING today, using the ABT exhaust plus intercooler but still with stock downpipe and my vehicle is now sporting circa 500 horsepower with 720 nm torque.
> 
> That's an increase of circa +100 (+25%) horsepower and +240 nm (+50%) torque as compared with the factory specification.
> 
> Doing a turbocharged Stage 2 next which MRC TUNING have informed me will boost horsepower beyond 600
> 
> Suffice to say MRC TUNING are awesome and I can't recommend them highly enough!
> 
> Many thanks to *powerplay* for recommending them!


Sounds like a good result [smiley=cheers.gif] . Did you get the car dyno'd with the ABT map first, any plot of their map versus the MRC one?


----------



## ross_t_boss

So Q1 2018 now has a £1200 contribution on the TTRS, but the APR increased to 6.5%. What I'm waiting to hear is if the dealer will still give the same discount as last week (was told to wait till after New Year, so no deal was done).


----------



## bainsyboy

They wouldn't budge on my deal...So I'm stuck with washing a black rs.


----------



## tt3600

Madboynutter said:


> and my vehicle is now sporting circa 500 horsepower with 720 nm torque.


As far as i'm aware the gear box is a tweaked PQ500 from the RS3 (the one with 367PS). 500NM of torque (367 lb ft) being the limit. Good luck to the brave with any tune :wink:


----------



## powerplay

tt3600 said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and my vehicle is now sporting circa 500 horsepower with 720 nm torque.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as i'm aware the gear box is a tweaked PQ500 from the RS3 (the one with 367PS). 500NM of torque (367 lb ft) being the limit. Good luck to the brave with any tune :wink:
Click to expand...

My 2011 RS was tuned at MRC and dyno'd over 600nm and later it had APR with even more, 4 years and nothing broke.

I guess it all depends on how you use it.


----------



## mad chemist

MRC usually map the gearbox as well to increase clamping forces post engine re-map - they did with my FL RS3![/quote]
You can't 'map' a gearbox to make it physically stronger.

"The box in the TT isn't built to constantly withstand those levels of toque, it will go bang eventually. Why do you think Audi have moved from S-Tronic to Tiptronic for the new 2.9T RS4/5? It's becuase the only VAG double-clutch box that can take those sorts of torque levels is the Porsche PDK derived box that's also found in the R8, but that's cost prohibitive for VAG to put into lower Audi models."[/quote]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MRC change settings so the gearbox sees the true increased torque produced by the re-map (not the max limit expected), and so doing so, reduce the "slip" that occurs during any up-shift. As this slip causes the majority of the gearbox wear/tear post re-map, the gearbox wear is kept to a minimum. This is what MRC told me, anyway.


----------



## skyseer

mad chemist said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> MRC change settings so the gearbox sees the true increased torque produced by the re-map (not the max limit expected), and so doing so, reduce the "slip" that occurs during any up-shift. As this slip causes the majority of the gearbox wear/tear post re-map, the gearbox wear is kept to a minimum. This is what MRC told me, anyway.


TCU remap won't make your gears stronger.


----------



## digital_dreamer

Not sure if everyone has seen this: as the topic title doesn't call out the break differences so thought I'd post it in here.

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1719562

It looks like the hubs are different on my18 cars. On mine which I picked up in Dec and is a MY18 model has the different hub design.

Looked at a few of the 66 plate cars on autotrader and they have the other hub design.

Touch wood so far no squeaky breaks here.


----------



## Madboynutter

mad chemist said:


> MRC change settings so the gearbox sees the true increased torque produced by the re-map (not the max limit expected), and so doing so, reduce the "slip" that occurs during any up-shift. As this slip causes the majority of the gearbox wear/tear post re-map, the gearbox wear is kept to a minimum.


This is correct. There is not any significantly higher wear on the gearbox due to the way in which MRC TUNING carry out the upgrade, unlike other instances wherein the necessary countermeasures are not implemented.

They have carried out countless upgrades in this regard; and no, the gearboxes have not 'eventually gone bang'

Suffice to say, I am confident that that MRC TUNING do in fact know what they are doing; and perhaps a little more than certain individuals on here who seem to believe to the contrary. I think the absence of lawsuits with respect to exploding gearboxes is evidence of that in itself :wink:

Of course when you operate anything to a higher capacity there will be additional wear and tear on some parts but that is to be expected, but insinuating gearboxes are going to be exploding is factually erroneous misinformation. That said, I am sure that certain naysayers will still argue and disagree with this 



skyseer said:


> TCU remap won't make your gears stronger.


MRC TUNING's countermeasures eliminate the primary issue with respect to elevating the torque beyond the 'limit' being stiputated ^^^^. Consequently claims that the gearbox 'will eventually go bang' are incorrect.

Anyone still concerned about gearboxes exploding don't get your car tuned! Personally, I won't be worrying about this in the slightest 

.


----------



## Madboynutter

Here's the dyno plot for the MRC TUNING Stage 1 that I just had done with my vehicle. For a variety of reasons MRC had to reverse what ABT had done so the dyno plot shows the baseline as being the factory/'standard' map with ABT intercooler plus exhaust but standard downpipe.

Next up is a turbocharged STAGE 3 that will include upgrading the downpipe and intercooler, which will boost the horsepower to over 600  
*
CLICK TO ENLARGE:*


----------



## mad chemist

skyseer said:


> mad chemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> MRC change settings so the gearbox sees the true increased torque produced by the re-map (not the max limit expected), and so doing so, reduce the "slip" that occurs during any up-shift. As this slip causes the majority of the gearbox wear/tear post re-map, the gearbox wear is kept to a minimum. This is what MRC told me, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> TCU remap won't make your gears stronger.
Click to expand...

I think we are missing the point here. I'm not saying you can magic-up a stronger gearbox with software but that software can/is being used to reduce the impact on gearbox wear caused by higher torque figures that mapped cars are generating.

Sorry if I was not clear before!

Mad.


----------



## mad chemist

Madboynutter said:


> Here's the dyno plot for the MRC TUNING Stage 1 that I just had done with my vehicle. For a variety of reasons MRC had to reverse what ABT had done so the dyno plot shows the baseline as being the factory/'standard' map with ABT intercooler plus exhaust but standard downpipe. Next up is a turbocharged Stage 2 that will boost the horsepower to over 600:


Excellent results! Car must be a beast now :mrgreen:


----------



## Madboynutter

mad chemist said:


> skyseer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mad chemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> MRC change settings so the gearbox sees the true increased torque produced by the re-map (not the max limit expected), and so doing so, reduce the "slip" that occurs during any up-shift. As this slip causes the majority of the gearbox wear/tear post re-map, the gearbox wear is kept to a minimum. This is what MRC told me, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> TCU remap won't make your gears stronger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we are missing the point here. I'm not saying you can magic-up a stronger gearbox with software but that software can/is being used to reduce the impact on gearbox wear caused by higher torque figures that mapped cars are generating.
> 
> Sorry if I was not clear before!
> 
> Mad.
Click to expand...

Precisely 

The issue which induces the additional impact on the gearbox which is the cause for concern with respect to increasing the torque beyond the stipulated 'limit' is eliminated. Hence, the issue no longer exists.
.


----------



## Madboynutter

mad chemist said:


> Excellent results! Car must be a beast now :mrgreen:


  
.


----------



## mad chemist

Madboynutter said:


> mad chemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent results! Car must be a beast now :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

An older forum member "Mitchy" used to run a MKII TTRS stage 2 with ~ 650 nM torque (MRC) and he did over 250 launches over a 2 year period without issue, so I think the gearbox is pretty robust!

I'll be lucky to do one, so should be OK (fingers crossed)


----------



## powerplay

Very impressive numbers, especially that midrange torque!


----------



## Madboynutter

mad chemist said:


> An older forum member "Mitchy" used to run a MKII TTRS stage 2 with ~ 650 nM torque (MRC) and he did over 250 launches over a 2 year period without issue, so I think the gearbox is pretty robust!
> 
> I'll be lucky to do one, so should be OK (fingers crossed)


[smiley=thumbsup.gif]



powerplay said:


> Very impressive numbers, especially that midrange torque!


Very impressive indeed! And for the recommendation I owe you a beer sir! [smiley=cheers.gif]

Hence why I said I can't recommend MRC TUNING highly enough! :wink:

Just received my quote and specification from MRC TUNING for the next upgrade phase... This is in fact to be a STAGE 3 remap, including replacement downpipe, intercooler, and TTE625 turbocharger, which will increase the horsepower to over 600 

Lead time on parts is circa 6 weeks though so I am going to have to be patient :? 
.


----------



## powerplay

Can you comment on how different it actually feels compared to with the ABT map? What do you think in comparison?


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> Can you comment on how different it actually feels compared to with the ABT map? What do you think in comparison?


The top end feels about the same but there's a ridiculous difference in the mid-range power/acceleration.

Acceleration from 0 - 60+ mph is very much improved.

And acceleration going from circa 20 - 70 mph especially is also A LOT quicker as well. It's like day and night.

I was previously pretty disappointed by the mid-range performance to be honest. Not any more! 

Here's the chart with the ABT dyno plot overlaid in *PURPLE*:


----------



## ross_t_boss

That mid range torque is brutal. My MK2 TTRS is making 665nm on the S-tronic box, and it feels pretty nuts. There's enough people running 650-700nm through the MK2 reliably for a long time, many of which beast their cars far harder than I ever will. The DQ500 is rated for 600nm, exceeding that by 25% probably isn't a big deal but yes there's a higher chance something shears in there and causes it to go pop.

Let's say 99.9% can cover 60k reliably at 600nm, and only 99% at 700nm, but 50% at 800nm. You'd probably feel like it's worth a risk at 700nm (Audi certainly wouldn't) but not at 800nm. You usually need some mad nutters with deep pockets to go first and experiment, establish where those limits lie...

I had a C5 RS6, I kept it for 2 years and the gearbox turned to fudge right as I was selling it. I had to take a 3.5k hit. Those boxes had a reputation for going bang, but still you'd see the odd remapped to 700nm going strong at 100k miles. Owning one more than a couple of years meant you would almost certainly have to rebuild it at some point, 40-60k was typical on a remapped car. Nobody got fussy about it - 5k rebuilds with uprated TC and clutch packs was where the committed folks were at.


----------



## tt3600

£130k TTRS


----------



## Madboynutter

tt3600 said:


> £130k TTRS


It's not £130k... I never actually told Archie how much it cost... That's his guess and suffice to say he's wrong... You will note that he says that *"this is how much it is approximately"* at some point :wink:


----------



## bhoy78

:lol: the guys face while testing launch control was epic :lol: sounds great and obv rapid


----------



## ross_t_boss

Deal done today, shade under 9% off the RRP, well happy 

My "Man Maths" justification is that I"m getting rid of my F31 335d Touring and the MK2 TTRS, so I can swallow that depreciation in one car and have more fun in the process. Delivery should be early May so I'll probably put 'em both up for sale and see which one goes first.

Now, the hard part, resist those mods and stay away from MRC :lol:


----------



## Alan Sl

Madboynutter said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> £130k TTRS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not £130k... I never actually told Archie how much it cost... That's his guess and suffice to say he's wrong... You will note that he says that *"this is how much it is approximately"* at some point :wink:
Click to expand...

I read with interest your posts about the mods/upgrades to your TTRS over the last couple of months, have to confess did raise my eyebrows.

I think your motor looks and sounds amazing, so full respect to you for persuing this venture especially given some of the comments expressed on the forum. Good luck to you and hope you enjoy every minute driving it.


----------



## Shug750S

Madboynutter said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> £130k TTRS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not £130k... I never actually told Archie how much it cost... That's his guess and suffice to say he's wrong... You will note that he says that *"this is how much it is approximately"* at some point :wink:
Click to expand...

Presumed the plate was a show plate. Changing the 8 to an O is iffy... Good luck with plod


----------



## Aoon_M

Madboynutter said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you comment on how different it actually feels compared to with the ABT map? What do you think in comparison?
> 
> 
> 
> The top end feels about the same but there's a ridiculous difference in the mid-range power/acceleration.
> 
> Acceleration from 0 - 60+ mph is very much improved.
> 
> And acceleration going from circa 20 - 70 mph especially is also A LOT quicker as well. It's like day and night.
> 
> I was previously pretty disappointed by the mid-range performance to be honest. Not any more!
> 
> Here's the chart with the ABT dyno plot overlaid in *PURPLE*:
Click to expand...

Spoke to Doug, the baseline run on your car was on the ABT black box, which I assume is the tuning box?

So you had tuning box before and now you have ECU map correct?

Also important to note the purple line is their quoted plot, not actual. ABT overinflate absolutely everything, including their prices. Their tune will never make stated power.


----------



## bainsyboy

ross_t_boss said:


> Deal done today, shade under 9% off the RRP, well happy
> 
> My "Man Maths" justification is that I"m getting rid of my F31 335d Touring and the MK2 TTRS, so I can swallow that depreciation in one car and have more fun in the process. Delivery should be early May so I'll probably put 'em both up for sale and see which one goes first.
> 
> Now, the hard part, resist those mods and stay away from MRC :lol:


What are you paying... I'm trying to get a deal but they aren't budging


----------



## Madboynutter

Aoon_M said:


> *important to note the purple line is their [ABT's] quoted plot, not actual.* ABT overinflate absolutely everything, including their prices. Their tune will never make stated power.


No, that is not the quoted plot, it's the actual. :wink:

However, it is important to note that was on a different dyno.

Here's the actual ABT dyno plot:










Either way, there is absolutely no question that MRC TUNING has achieved a superior result.

Not unsurprisingly this is reflected by a VERY significantly noticeable increase in driving performance.

I was disappointed by the performance of the ABT tune to be honest, especially with respect to the mid-range performance.

MRC TUNING have taken the vehicle to a whole new level and this was done simply over lunchtime! Absolutely amazing! Which is why I didn't hesitate in booking the vehicle in right there and then for the Stage 3 tune. 

I really can't recommend MRC TUNING highly enough.


----------



## bainsyboy

No disrespect.. And I've tried not mentioning the crocodile skin tt rs R.. Whatever the R mean.. But you've got to get the R in...and maybe it's just me... You had your own thread mad boy... That you deleted or locked when people slated your car.... Now you've high jacked this thread and people are missing other posts regarding the rs, hence somebody had to email me with the answer to my question above, Could you not start another thread otherwise your going to thread kill this one


----------



## barry_m2

Madboynutter said:


> I really can't recommend MRC TUNING highly enough.


Really? You should have said. :roll:

:lol:


----------



## Madboynutter

bainsyboy said:


> No disrespect.. [deleted off-topic B.S.]...and maybe it's just me... You had your own thread mad boy... [deleted off-topic B.S.].... Now you've high jacked this thread and people are missing other posts regarding the rs, hence somebody had to email me with the answer to my question above, Could you not start another thread otherwise your going to thread kill this one


We are discussing tuning and performance upgrades via MRC TUNING or whoever that apply to all MK3 TT RS vehicles... How is this not on topic with respect to this thread exactly? 

My own other thread was with respect to the customization and personalization that's unique to my particular vehicle, hence not applicable to MK3 TT RS in general, which as it happens was locked because certain individuals, yourself included, were incapable of remaining on topic, despite repeated warnings by forum Moderators... where a Moderator stated just one more instance of someone posting such off topic B.S. would result in the thread being locked permanently; immediately following which somebody did exactly that, so I agreed with the Moderator for the thread to be locked permanently.

So, that's rich and totally hypocritical of you to lecture me about not being on topic isn't it? Especially given the fact that what is in fact being discussed here is most certainly on topic.

.


----------



## Aoon_M

bainsyboy said:


> No disrespect.. And I've tried not mentioning the crocodile skin tt rs R.. Whatever the R mean.. But you've got to get the R in...and maybe it's just me... You had your own thread mad boy... That you deleted or locked when people slated your car.... Now you've high jacked this thread and people are missing other posts regarding the rs, hence somebody had to email me with the answer to my question above, Could you not start another thread otherwise your going to thread kill this one


Tbh the only obnoxiously annoying person on HIS thread and THIS thread is probably you. You clearly have an issue with his car so why don't you just block him and leave it be. The ONLY person wasting posts about things not about TTRS' is you.

@Madboynutter

Now I'm confused, something isn't quite adding up. Just trying to get the facts right thats all.

Prior to your car visiting MRC did you have an ABT ECU remap or did you have a tuning box? Which is the 'black box' Dougal mentioned I assume?

Also that dyno plot I again assume was not your own car so it remains quoted by ABT and not actual figures. 520PS sounds a little generous for a stage 1 + intercooler, especially this early on with EA855 EVO tuning developments. The catalyst is a large restriction on this engine so 520ps is not realistic never mind 520ps on a tuning box


----------



## Madboynutter

Aoon_M said:


> Now I'm confused, something isn't quite adding up. Just trying to get the facts right thats all.
> 
> Prior to your car visiting MRC did you have an ABT ECU remap or did you have a tuning box? Which is the 'black box' Dougal mentioned I assume?
> 
> Also that dyno plot I again assume was not your own car so it remains quoted by ABT and not actual figures. 520PS sounds a little generous for a stage 1 + intercooler, especially this early on with EA855 EVO tuning developments. The catalyst is a large restriction on this engine so 520ps is not realistic never mind 520ps on a tuning box


To clarify, the upgrade carried out by ABT is their 'ABT POWER R' upgrade, which I was informed includes doing a remap, in addition to both intercooler and exhaust system upgrades, with claimed generic resultant performance figures of 500 HP and 570 NM.

That dyno plot is what I was provided by ABT and told that this was applicable to the resultant performance of my vehicle.

However, MRC TUNING found there to be a black box installed, and I was told that they had to reverse what ABT had done with the vehicle in order to do their Stage 1 Tune.

I didn't query things further because it's kinda redundant as far as I am concerned given MRC TUNING's Stage 1 Tune has superceded whatever ABT did and suffice to say I'm VERY happy with the result.

But I can dig deeper for further details if you like. Would you like me to do that for you?  
.


----------



## ross_t_boss

ABT use a piggy back ECU and harness, they dont touch the ECU. So thats what Doug is talking about. Pretty damning if those figures are with it still turned on but does seem high for stock, would be nice if it was it as would suggest the intercooler makes a big difference!

I tend to consider MRC as a rather realistic source, when it comes to power figures. Do you have the wheel power and loss figures for the MRC run?

What I notice is that the wheel power is 406 on ABTs plot - their loss and corrected figure at 519 seem a bit inflated. Compare ine of MRCs early 8Ss at 429 wheels / 489 engine corrected. Take away the correction on ABTs graph and it reads about what MRC measured till the top end where its lacking further still.

MRC is the better option unsurprisingly but you can wave the warranty goodbye, which is the only thing going for the ABT box IMO.

The Forge intercooler looks pretty good, at least on volume, as it uses a raised crashbar to give more height. Would be interesting to see how it compares, if the Lichfield results on the RS3 are accurate then it looks very good. IROZ one is rated to 800hp also. Would like to see a downpipe option that includes a sports cat before it splits too, looks like those are the 2 bottlenecks to unleash the best stage 2 result. Do ABT chamge the downpipe? Cant see amything that suggests they do, bit no doubt MRC will sort that for you if needed when they fit the TTE625.


----------



## Madboynutter

ross_t_boss said:


> ABT use a piggy back ECU and harness, they dont touch the ECU. So thats what Doug is talking about. Pretty damning if those figures are with it still turned on but does seem high for stock, would be nice if it was it as would suggest the intercooler makes a big difference!
> 
> I tend to consider MRC as a rather realistic source, when it comes to power figures. Do you have the wheel power and loss figures for the MRC run?
> 
> What I notice is that the wheel power is 406 on ABTs plot - their loss and corrected figure at 519 seem a bit inflated. Compare ine of MRCs early 8Ss at 429 wheels / 489 engine corrected. Take away the correction on ABTs graph and it reads about what MRC measured till the top end where its lacking further still.
> 
> MRC is the better option unsurprisingly but you can wave the warranty goodbye, which is the only thing going for the ABT box IMO.
> 
> The Forge intercooler looks pretty good, at least on volume, as it uses a raised crashbar to give more height. Would be interesting to see how it compares, if the Lichfield results on the RS3 are accurate then it looks very good. IROZ one is rated to 800hp also. Would like to see a downpipe option that includes a sports cat before it splits too, looks like those are the 2 bottlenecks to unleash the best stage 2 result. Do ABT chamge the downpipe? Cant see amything that suggests they do, bit no doubt MRC will sort that for you if needed when they fit the TTE625.


I just spoke with Doug at MRC TUNING and he has stated that he can't say whether or not the baseline MRC TUNING dyno is with or without the ABT black box turned on. So it is in fact possible it was not, which would certainly explain the mismatch between the MRC TUNING dyno plot and ABT dyno plot. And the figures would be in the right ballpark as well, in that it would be the factory map but with ABT upgraded intercooler and ABT exhaust, but stock downpipe.

That was my takeaway originally and that's what I personally think is the situation. Meaning the PURPLE lines shown here are the performance with the ABT box activated in conjunction with the ABT upgraded intercooler and ABT exhaust; and the baseline MRC TUNING plot is the factory map (ABT box turned off) with the ABT upgraded intercooler and ABT exhaust; and the 'after' MRC TUNING plot is the MRC TUNING Stage 1 tune in conjunction with the the ABT upgraded intercooler and ABT exhaust.

So, the MRC TUNING stage 1 has significantly improved the mid-range performance with respect to both horsepower and torque as compared with ABT, but slightly reduced the horsepower at the very top end. And I would say that the driving experience reflects this as well, hence why I think that's what is going on here:


----------



## mad chemist

Madboynutter said:


> ross_t_boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ABT use a piggy back ECU and harness, they dont touch the ECU. So thats what Doug is talking about. Pretty damning if those figures are with it still turned on but does seem high for stock, would be nice if it was it as would suggest the intercooler makes a big difference!
> 
> I tend to consider MRC as a rather realistic source, when it comes to power figures. Do you have the wheel power and loss figures for the MRC run?
> 
> What I notice is that the wheel power is 406 on ABTs plot - their loss and corrected figure at 519 seem a bit inflated. Compare ine of MRCs early 8Ss at 429 wheels / 489 engine corrected. Take away the correction on ABTs graph and it reads about what MRC measured till the top end where its lacking further still.
> 
> MRC is the better option unsurprisingly but you can wave the warranty goodbye, which is the only thing going for the ABT box IMO.
> 
> The Forge intercooler looks pretty good, at least on volume, as it uses a raised crashbar to give more height. Would be interesting to see how it compares, if the Lichfield results on the RS3 are accurate then it looks very good. IROZ one is rated to 800hp also. Would like to see a downpipe option that includes a sports cat before it splits too, looks like those are the 2 bottlenecks to unleash the best stage 2 result. Do ABT chamge the downpipe? Cant see amything that suggests they do, bit no doubt MRC will sort that for you if needed when they fit the TTE625.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I just spoke with Doug at MRC TUNING and he has stated that he can't say whether or not the baseline MRC TUNING dyno is with or without the ABT black box turned on. So it is in fact possible it was not, which would certainly explain the mismatch between the MRC TUNING dyno plot and ABT dyno plot. And the figures would be in the right ballpark as well, in that it would be the factory map but with ABT upgraded intercooler and ABT exhaust, but stock downpipe.
> 
> That was my takeaway originally and that's what I personally think is the situation. Meaning the PURPLE lines shown here are the performance with the ABT box activated in conjunction with the ABT upgraded intercooler and ABT exhaust; and the baseline MRC TUNING plot is the factory map (ABT box turned off) with the ABT upgraded intercooler and ABT exhaust; and the 'after' MRC TUNING plot is the MRC TUNING Stage 1 tune in conjunction with the the ABT upgraded intercooler and ABT exhaust.
> 
> So, the MRC TUNING stage 1 has significantly improved the mid-range performance with respect to both horsepower and torque as compared with ABT, but slightly reduced the horsepower at the very top end. And I would say that the driving experience reflects this as well, hence why I think that's what is going on here:
Click to expand...

Based on your ABT TQ curve the ABT top-end power looks very suspect as the MRC TQ almost mirrors ABT but the power drops of earlier. I think it's most likely due to different dyno and/or ABT inflating a little bit!!

Mad.


----------



## Ikon66

Ok, I've removed bainsyboy's quite defamatory comments, if you continue you could face a suspension. Clearly you're not a fan of the car or its owner!!

I also feel that the thread has been overtaken by tuning talk somewhat, please keep it more general.. Happy to re-open mad's thread to continue that discussion

Let's play nice :roll:


----------



## Madboynutter

Ikon66 said:


> Ok, I've removed bainsyboy's quite defamatory comments, if you continue you could face a suspension. Clearly you're not a fan of the car or its owner!!
> 
> I also feel that the thread has been overtaken by tuning talk somewhat, please keep it more general.. Happy to re-open mad's thread to continue that discussion
> 
> Let's play nice :roll:


I made a singular post with the stage 1 tuning info, the rest was solely answering peoples' questions. There's not really much more to discuss regarding this now.

Further to this, I will be making 1 further post, comprising the dyno plot with respect to the stage 3 tune, following which there will similarly be a few questions.

And that's it.

Given this is all it has been and will be; and taking into consideration that this is most certainly on topic with respect to being both relevant to MK3 TT RS in general and potentially of interest to owners in general there's no need to start a tuning thread, nor reopen the other thread.  
.


----------



## Ikon66

In your opinion. Maybe your next stage 3 post should be a new thread please


----------



## Madboynutter

Ikon66 said:


> In your opinion. Maybe your next stage 3 post should be a new thread please


You want me to create a new thread comprising a singular post...

... Which also will mean that it's in an entirely different thread to the other post it relates to.

Sure. No problem  
.


----------



## daddow

Madboynutter said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In your opinion. Maybe your next stage 3 post should be a new thread please
> 
> 
> 
> You want me to create a new thread comprising a singular post...
> 
> ... Which also will mean that it's in an entirely different thread to the other post it relates to.
> 
> Sure. No problem
> .
Click to expand...

HI, Good to see you back, I did feel guilty as I know it was me that fowled up your site but the abuse was not acceptable. Call me names I punch you on the nose you punch me back but internet abuse is for the girls school. I am sure Glasgow on a Saturday night might confirm my comments!!!! [smiley=argue.gif],


----------



## powerplay

I think a new bespoke thread regarding your further tuning would be good.

Sure it's very on-topic with regard to being RS related however it's bound to result in further questions, comments and updates from yourself so will inevitably grow, so is well suited to being its own thread - after all, a single post is how every thread starts


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> I think a new bespoke thread regarding your further tuning would be good.
> 
> Sure it's very on-topic with regard to being RS related however it's bound to result in further questions, comments and updates from yourself so will inevitably grow, so is well suited to being its own thread - after all, a single post is how every thread starts


I'll post it in a new thread, with a link to it posted here.

That way it keeps everyone happy whilst maintaining continuity. :wink:

It's going to be in about 6 weeks' time, since that's the lead time on the primary parts, namely intercooler, downpipe, and turbocharger.  
.


----------



## kmpowell

2 weeks old, really good spec... with a £10k saving on list before you even start haggling...

https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... 304973.htm










:roll:


----------



## TerryCTR

Daddy with another irrelevant post. Now where did I put my Yorkshire teabags


----------



## tt3600

One thing l can tell you no need for the sports exhaust the standard is louder than the MK2. I guess this is due to 1 less cat?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

kmpowell said:


> 2 weeks old, really good spec... with a £10k saving on list before you even start haggling...
> 
> https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... 304973.htm
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:


You looking at the one at York Audi...

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...r-from=2016&postcode=yo611sf&make=AUDI&page=1


----------



## Real Thing

kmpowell said:


> 2 weeks old, really good spec... with a £10k saving on list before you even start haggling...
> 
> https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... 304973.htm
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:


Be 3 Months old before you can take delivery (available from 31/03/18) and bet the 3000 Miles it will probably have done won't have been gentle :lol:


----------



## Andy1a2b

There are some good deals on pre-reg cars, or new in stock cars, but finding one with the spec you want is difficult. Trying to explain to sales staff that the £1600 for lifting top speed to 174mph is as much use to me as a chocolate teapot or why I'd wouldn't spend £800 on OLED rear lights that I'm never going to see can be "interesting" and don't want it and won't pay for it. It's just as entertaining when I tell them I "expect" electric seats in a car costing well over £50k. As for discounts on a factory order all I've had so far is "we don't offer discount on RS products, but we might be able to get something off". Best offer I've had so far was 7% off a new build through CarWow from a dealer in Cornwall.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

Andy1a2b said:


> There are some good deals on pre-reg cars, or new in stock cars, but finding one with the spec you want is difficult. Trying to explain to sales staff that the £1600 for lifting top speed to 174mph is as much use to me as a chocolate teapot or why I'd wouldn't spend £800 on OLED rear lights that I'm never going to see can be "interesting" and don't want it and won't pay for it. It's just as entertaining when I tell them I "expect" electric seats in a car costing well over £50k. As for discounts on a factory order all I've had so far is "we don't offer discount on RS products, but we might be able to get something off". Best offer I've had so far was 7% off a new build through CarWow from a dealer in Cornwall.


Andy completely agree, we are in the same boat, not the right spec car out there, and dont fancy waiting over a year to probably get our hands on exactly the right one that doesnt have needless spec at our cost!

We put a deposit down on a new TTRS yesterday with nearly 9% discount, aided then by finance supplied by Clydesdale Asset Finance at 4.1%... Deals are there to be done, not earth shattering, but I think 9% is at the lower end of acceptability to slip into a new TTRS, when theyre like hens teeth second hand at "second hand" prices currently.

We considered an Audi specced car, un-registered, which had a decent Audi contribution, but this was because they were highly specced physical cars, but with stupid things on like top speed increase. So their contribution effectively covered that £1600 cost. Just didnt make sense to us.


----------



## Andy1a2b

TondyRSuzuka said:


> Andy1a2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some good deals on pre-reg cars, or new in stock cars, but finding one with the spec you want is difficult. Trying to explain to sales staff that the £1600 for lifting top speed to 174mph is as much use to me as a chocolate teapot or why I'd wouldn't spend £800 on OLED rear lights that I'm never going to see can be "interesting" and don't want it and won't pay for it. It's just as entertaining when I tell them I "expect" electric seats in a car costing well over £50k. As for discounts on a factory order all I've had so far is "we don't offer discount on RS products, but we might be able to get something off". Best offer I've had so far was 7% off a new build through CarWow from a dealer in Cornwall.
> 
> 
> 
> Andy completely agree, we are in the same boat, not the right spec car out there, and dont fancy waiting over a year to probably get our hands on exactly the right one that doesnt have needless spec at our cost!
> 
> We put a deposit down on a new TTRS yesterday with nearly 9% discount, aided then by finance supplied by Clydesdale Asset Finance at 4.1%... Deals are there to be done, not earth shattering, but I think 9% is at the lower end of acceptability to slip into a new TTRS, when theyre like hens teeth second hand at "second hand" prices currently.
> 
> We considered an Audi specced car, un-registered, which had a decent Audi contribution, but this was because they were highly specced physical cars, but with stupid things on like top speed increase. So their contribution effectively covered that £1600 cost. Just didnt make sense to us.
Click to expand...

I was offered about 7% off a new car the dealer had sat in the showroom but that had £1600 for speed increase and £800 for OLED rear lights , both of which I'd never specify. Taking that into account I'd effectively been offered around 4% on those items I did want. It's looking like about 7% is about the best you can hope for off a new build but that takes some wrangling to achieve.

The sales manager told me that it was difficult to sell an RS car without the speed limit raised and it would help the resale value. She then added that lots of people liked to collect their car from Germany and drive it on the autobahn and around the Nurburgring. I questioned whether running a brand new engine in at 174MPH on the autobahn and then thrashing around the Nurburgring was the best way to ensure longevity of engine, gearbox and new owner!


----------



## Shug750S

Andy1a2b said:


> The sales manager told me that it was difficult to sell an RS car without the speed limit raised and it would help the resale value.


Of course the sales manager told you that. The car they were trying to sell had the speed limit delete.

If you'd been after one with the delete and the one they had was standard, she'd have told you it was difficult to sell an RS with the speed limit raised as it negatively impacted the resale value and was on limited use in the UK.

 That's why she's the sales manager


----------



## TFP

Andy1a2b said:


> The sales manager told me that it was difficult to sell an RS car without the speed limit raised and it would help the resale value. She then added that lots of people liked to collect their car from Germany and drive it on the autobahn and around the Nurburgring. I questioned whether running a brand new engine in at 174MPH on the autobahn and then thrashing around the Nurburgring was the best way to ensure longevity of engine, gearbox and new owner!


Haha

These sales people really will say anything to sell a car.

And I loved your answer, top marks to you.


----------



## Toshiba

same sales manager that says you need colour x, but when you come to sell you need colour z...
same sales manager that says you need option y, but then when you come to sell no one wants option y

You ask Audi about picking up your hungarian car in germany...


----------



## tt3600

Andy1a2b said:


> The sales manager told me that it was difficult to sell an RS car without the speed limit raised and it would help the resale value.


Talk about trying it on about as useful as the carbon engine cover


----------



## ross_t_boss

Exactly my experience, a pre-reg with 6-7k off isn't such a good deal when 3k of that are options I would never specify. Far better to get your exact spec and accept a mere 4.5-5.5k off the tag price.

@Brad - is that 9% off inclusive of the £1200 deposit contribution they have for Q1? If so, did you have to sign up to a VWFS PCP to secure it or do they know you're going thru Clydesdale? I was under the impression you need PCP to get that, from a couple of dealers.

The only option I added with 'resale' consideration when I wasn't fussed, was Smartphone at £250 - I don't really think I'll use it - but if I do get rid of one day, it might have some use to someone! And if I do keep it forever they might release something that makes me wish I had it.


----------



## TFP

tt3600 said:


> Andy1a2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sales manager told me that it was difficult to sell an RS car without the speed limit raised and it would help the resale value.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about trying it on about as useful as the carbon engine cover
Click to expand...

The AA man would be very impressed.


----------



## Andy1a2b

tt3600 said:


> Andy1a2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sales manager told me that it was difficult to sell an RS car without the speed limit raised and it would help the resale value.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about trying it on about as useful as the carbon engine cover
Click to expand...

Thankfully they hadn't ticked that box , but they had ticked the carbon interior, which at £850 is pricy but at least I can see it and appreciate it , and didn't mind paying for that.


----------



## Andy1a2b

TFP said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy1a2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sales manager told me that it was difficult to sell an RS car without the speed limit raised and it would help the resale value.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about trying it on about as useful as the carbon engine cover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The AA man would be very impressed.
Click to expand...

They would, probably after lifting the hood at the side of the autobahn after the new owner had checked out that it would actually do 174mph on their way home from collecting the car and thrashing around Der Ring to run the engine in properly


----------



## tt3600

Yellow TT-RS must say it looks good (not that i'd be brave to buy one in that colour).


----------



## Andy1a2b

tt3600 said:


> Yellow TT-RS must say it looks good (not that i'd be brave to buy one in that colour).


First one I've seen in yellow , with the black pack and black alloys that would have tempted me. Having spent time several years in the Middle East where the sun shines 360 days a year yellow (also orange and bright green) cars look great out in that light. not sure our grey skies do them justice.


----------



## Andy1a2b

ross_t_boss said:


> Exactly my experience, a pre-reg with 6-7k off isn't such a good deal when 3k of that are options I would never specify. Far better to get your exact spec and accept a mere 4.5-5.5k off the tag price.
> 
> @Brad - is that 9% off inclusive of the £1200 deposit contribution they have for Q1? If so, did you have to sign up to a VWFS PCP to secure it or do they know you're going thru Clydesdale? I was under the impression you need PCP to get that, from a couple of dealers.
> 
> The only option I added with 'resale' consideration when I wasn't fussed, was Smartphone at £250 - I don't really think I'll use it - but if I do get rid of one day, it might have some use to someone! And if I do keep it forever they might release something that makes me wish I had it.


Does anyone know what the minimum PCP would have to be to get the £1200 contribution? I was going to pay cash but happy to put down a 99.5% deposit if it gets me the extra £1200 off


----------



## brittan

Andy1a2b said:


> Does anyone know what the minimum PCP would have to be to get the £1200 contribution? I was going to pay cash but happy to put down a 99.5% deposit if it gets me the extra £1200 off


One alternative is to take the PCP with any combination of deposit and monthly that gets the £1200. Then withdraw from the agreement within 14 days: it's important to say withdraw, not cancel or any other word. 
You will then get a balance figure that will include £9 (I think) per day interest for the time between signing and withdrawing from the agreement. You then have 30 days to pay that balance and the contribution is not clawed back.


----------



## zooks

brittan said:


> Andy1a2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the minimum PCP would have to be to get the £1200 contribution? I was going to pay cash but happy to put down a 99.5% deposit if it gets me the extra £1200 off
> 
> 
> 
> One alternative is to take the PCP with any combination of deposit and monthly that gets the £1200. Then withdraw from the agreement within 14 days: it's important to say withdraw, not cancel or any other word.
> You will then get a balance figure that will include £9 (I think) per day interest for the time between signing and withdrawing from the agreement. You then have 30 days to pay that balance and the contribution is not clawed back.
Click to expand...

This is what I did when I bought my TT. All Audi and dealer contributions kept, no hassle and no comebacks.
Its your right to withdraw under the consumer credit act but only for purchases *under* £60k, just in case you intend to spec everything


----------



## Shug750S

brittan said:


> Andy1a2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the minimum PCP would have to be to get the £1200 contribution? I was going to pay cash but happy to put down a 99.5% deposit if it gets me the extra £1200 off
> 
> 
> 
> One alternative is to take the PCP with any combination of deposit and monthly that gets the £1200. Then withdraw from the agreement within 14 days: it's important to say withdraw, not cancel or any other word.
> You will then get a balance figure that will include £9 (I think) per day interest for the time between signing and withdrawing from the agreement. You then have 30 days to pay that balance and the contribution is not clawed back.
Click to expand...

+1. Bought last few new cars like this. Audi & VW sales guys aren't keen, but Vauxhall and Ford sales guys suggest it if you're buying cash and even highlight the withdrawal terms and number on the agreement.

You just need to say you want to pay up, under consumer credit act they can't ask why. As above they quote a daily interest rate, if you call them a couple of days after collection it's less than £10. I paid £7 last time I did it. You then get the balance and the small interest sum frozen and have to bank transfer money within 30 days.

About a week or so later you get a letter advising finance cleared.


----------



## Mark Pred

tt3600 said:


> Andy1a2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sales manager told me that it was difficult to sell an RS car without the speed limit raised and it would help the resale value.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about trying it on about as useful as the carbon engine cover
Click to expand...

I've always found Audi salespeople somewhat lacking in product knowledge, but very capable in the bullsh1t stakes.


----------



## Andy1a2b

Mark Pred said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy1a2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sales manager told me that it was difficult to sell an RS car without the speed limit raised and it would help the resale value.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about trying it on about as useful as the carbon engine cover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've always found Audi salespeople somewhat lacking in product knowledge, but very capable in the bullsh1t stakes.
Click to expand...

  they do all know loads about GAP, PCP, Insurance this that and the other but most don't know a non sport exhaust is chrome not black, but apparently they both sound the same :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andy1a2b

Shug750S said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy1a2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the minimum PCP would have to be to get the £1200 contribution? I was going to pay cash but happy to put down a 99.5% deposit if it gets me the extra £1200 off
> 
> 
> 
> One alternative is to take the PCP with any combination of deposit and monthly that gets the £1200. Then withdraw from the agreement within 14 days: it's important to say withdraw, not cancel or any other word.
> You will then get a balance figure that will include £9 (I think) per day interest for the time between signing and withdrawing from the agreement. You then have 30 days to pay that balance and the contribution is not clawed back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1. Bought last few new cars like this. Audi & VW sales guys aren't keen, but Vauxhall and Ford sales guys suggest it if you're buying cash and even highlight the withdrawal terms and number on the agreement.
> 
> You just need to say you want to pay up, under consumer credit act they can't ask why. As above they quote a daily interest rate, if you call them a couple of days after collection it's less than £10. I paid £7 last time I did it. You then get the balance and the small interest sum frozen and have to bank transfer money within 30 days.
> 
> About a week or so later you get a letter advising finance cleared.
Click to expand...

Now I'd never thought about looking at it that way, it would certainly get me to the sort of discount I'd be looking for.


----------



## Andy1a2b

zooks said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy1a2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the minimum PCP would have to be to get the £1200 contribution? I was going to pay cash but happy to put down a 99.5% deposit if it gets me the extra £1200 off
> 
> 
> 
> One alternative is to take the PCP with any combination of deposit and monthly that gets the £1200. Then withdraw from the agreement within 14 days: it's important to say withdraw, not cancel or any other word.
> You will then get a balance figure that will include £9 (I think) per day interest for the time between signing and withdrawing from the agreement. You then have 30 days to pay that balance and the contribution is not clawed back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what I did when I bought my TT. All Audi and dealer contributions kept, no hassle and no comebacks.
> Its your right to withdraw under the consumer credit act but only for purchases *under* £60k, just in case you intend to spec everything
Click to expand...

Very useful info. 8) 
Is the £60k limit the list price including extras to the invoice price that you are actually paying? :wink:


----------



## ross_t_boss

Usually the PCP can only be taken with a max. 50% deposit - I'm close to that on mine, I don't think I'll be in a position to immediately settle and doesn't look like the banks really do re-financing on cars, would have to use them from the get go. As I know I am not going to be interesting in the GFV - as has been mentioned it is well below where it will probably be, my 6.5yr old MK2 is still worth as much as the PCP claimed the MK3 would be after 4yr - I asked for it to be set to 2.5k, increasing monthlies but knocked up 2k of interest. Still 4k left in it though!

Does anyone have any experience in early settlement or lump-sum payments on a PCP? I would expect if I put a 20k lump sum against it (borrowed at 3%) after a few month they would keep taking the monthlies until the balance was settled in full? Could be a way to save another couple of grand in interest.


----------



## Mr TTS

They don't want you to pay off part of the final payment early. Just like a credit card company dont want you to pay off the balance and can keep you paying the interest.

PCP Is a finance companies dream come true. A huge lump sum that will never be paid off until the end. This means they get interest on this amount for the full term. Just like having a credit card and not clearing the balance.

The only reason they want you to make any capital repayments is to keep the total loan amount in line with the cars depreciated value so their risk is low. PCP is a win/win for the finance companies. That's why they will give them to anybody. They dont care if you wont be able to get the refinance on the car at the end. In fact they would love that as you would have to give it back to them to sell at a profit.

I once had a pcp with the full amount cleared except the final payment. I had 3 yrs left to run on the contract and was just paying interest on the final sum [smiley=bigcry.gif] They wouldn't let me eat into the final payment. This didn't last long as i dont like interest so I just paid the balance in full.


----------



## andy71_lh

Finally got hold of my new TTRS on Friday - What an amazing car...


























And no squeaky brakes...


----------



## zooks

Andy1a2b said:


> zooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I did when I bought my TT. All Audi and dealer contributions kept, no hassle and no comebacks.
> Its your right to withdraw under the consumer credit act but only for purchases *under* £60k, just in case you intend to spec everything
> 
> 
> 
> Very useful info. 8)
> Is the £60k limit the list price including extras to the invoice price that you are actually paying? :wink:
Click to expand...

As it applies to all credit not just car trade specific I would think its on what you actually take finance for on the car not full retail list price.


----------



## Andy1a2b

andy71_lh said:


> Finally got hold of my new TTRS on Friday - What an amazing car...
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> And no squeaky brakes...


Looks great, Loving the Ara blue and black pack, carbon where you can see it and Electric Seats  , did you spec the car yourself?


----------



## Andy1a2b

zooks said:


> Andy1a2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I did when I bought my TT. All Audi and dealer contributions kept, no hassle and no comebacks.
> Its your right to withdraw under the consumer credit act but only for purchases *under* £60k, just in case you intend to spec everything
> 
> 
> 
> Very useful info. 8)
> Is the £60k limit the list price including extras to the invoice price that you are actually paying? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As it applies to all credit not just car trade specific I would think its on what you actually take finance for on the car not full retail list price.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, you learn something new every day [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## andy71_lh

Andy1a2b said:


> andy71_lh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got hold of my new TTRS on Friday - What an amazing car...
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> And no squeaky brakes...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great, Loving the Ara blue and black pack, carbon where you can see it and Electric Seats  , did you spec the car yourself?
Click to expand...

Thanks, yes it was all to my own spec.
Was a bit apprehensive about the Red Calipers, and Alcantara seats rather than leather, but definitely made the right choices.
Originally requested Lamborghini Orange (Arancio Borealis) but the factory rejected it, so went with the Ara Blue.


----------



## Andy1a2b

andy71_lh said:


> Andy1a2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andy71_lh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got hold of my new TTRS on Friday - What an amazing car...
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> And no squeaky brakes...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great, Loving the Ara blue and black pack, carbon where you can see it and Electric Seats  , did you spec the car yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, yes it was all to my own spec.
> Was a bit apprehensive about the Red Calipers, and Alcantara seats rather than leather, but definitely made the right choices.
> Originally requested Lamborghini Orange (Arancio Borealis) but the factory rejected it, so went with the Ara Blue.
Click to expand...

Hadn't spotted the Alcantara, looks very nice, did you tick the Sport Pack too? If so will be interested in your thoughts on the Mag ride. The Ara blue car I looked at had the Titanium 20s which looked a lot better than I'd imagined but think the black 20s look great with the black pack. 8)


----------



## kmpowell

andy71_lh said:


> Finally got hold of my new TTRS on Friday - What an amazing car...
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> And no squeaky brakes...


Interesting you went for the Alcantara, but also seemingly paid for the red design pack. Did you not fancy the red stitching with the leather to match the red design?

Oh and the reason why the factory rejected the lambo orange is because that particular colour needs between 10-15 coats of paint, which is dried between coats, something the TT production line isn't set up for. Looks great in Ara with the black styling though.


----------



## Glenc

kmpowell said:


> andy71_lh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got hold of my new TTRS on Friday - What an amazing car...
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> And no squeaky brakes...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you went for the Alcantara, but also seemingly paid for the red design pack. Did you not fancy the red stitching with the leather to match the red design?
> 
> Oh and the reason why the factory rejected the limbo orange is because that particular colour needs between 10-15 coats of paint, which is dried between coats, something the TT production line isn't set up for. Looks great in Ara with the black styling though.
Click to expand...

Seems odd, they can do Glut Orange on the production line which isn't a million miles away from that Lambo Orange is it?

Also if they say they won't apply extra coats of paint because of a time point of view then what exactly is it you pay for when you pay extra for an exclusive colour?


----------



## kmpowell

Glenc said:


> what exactly is it you pay for when you pay extra for an exclusive colour?


The paint (Paint varies in price hugely), sourcing the paint, and the time it takes to shut down production and spray an individual car. It's automated and the TT production line is not set-up to take a car in and out several times.

That paint also requires a white primer/base to get the 'glow' effect, and I'm not sure Audi use white primer.


----------



## andy71_lh

Andy1a2b said:


> Hadn't spotted the Alcantara, looks very nice, did you tick the Sport Pack too? If so will be interested in your thoughts on the Mag ride. The Ara blue car I looked at had the Titanium 20s which looked a lot better than I'd imagined but think the black 20s look great with the black pack. 8)


Yes, although when I placed the order, the Sport Pack wasn't available so I had the order changed so afterwards so as to get the Tyre Pressure/Temp monitoring - which actually worked out cheaper as well in the end. Not really had chance to play around with the mag ride too much as yet.


----------



## andy71_lh

kmpowell said:


> Interesting you went for the Alcantara, but also seemingly paid for the red design pack. Did you not fancy the red stitching with the leather to match the red design?
> 
> Oh and the reason why the factory rejected the lambo orange is because that particular colour needs between 10-15 coats of paint, which is dried between coats, something the TT production line isn't set up for. Looks great in Ara with the black styling though.


Yes, that's why I was a bit unsure with the Alcantara, but it continues the look with the steering wheel and door inserts well. And the red pack ties in well with the red on the RS badges and calipers.

The dealer did apparently ask the factory, who asked the Lambo factory for the paint info, but they were not willing to share details (at least that's what the dealer said...)


----------



## kmpowell

Probably posted before but here's Vegas Yellow with black styling pack, black 20's, Sports Exhaust... and rear wing delete...


----------



## wendigo

ross_t_boss said:


> Usually the PCP can only be taken with a max. 50% deposit - I'm close to that on mine, I don't think I'll be in a position to immediately settle and doesn't look like the banks really do re-financing on cars, would have to use them from the get go. As I know I am not going to be interesting in the GFV - as has been mentioned it is well below where it will probably be, my 6.5yr old MK2 is still worth as much as the PCP claimed the MK3 would be after 4yr - I asked for it to be set to 2.5k, increasing monthlies but knocked up 2k of interest. Still 4k left in it though!
> 
> Does anyone have any experience in early settlement or lump-sum payments on a PCP? I would expect if I put a 20k lump sum against it (borrowed at 3%) after a few month they would keep taking the monthlies until the balance was settled in full? Could be a way to save another couple of grand in interest.


I think you may find my thread on page 54 "Reducing the costs of a PCP " of interest here as lump sum payments can significantly reduce the interest charges.


----------



## ross_t_boss

wendigo said:


> I think you may find my thread on page 54 "Reducing the costs of a PCP " of interest here as lump sum payments can significantly reduce the interest charges.


Thanks... sooo I presume you took the second option?

That's the kind of thing I'm looking at, either put a 10k interest free lump on it after a few months. I might even be able to clear the lot with another 15k at 3%, would save 3.5k interest overall if I pull it off!

That's a Suntek wrap on the front end, and a set of Neuspeed's & MPS4s for "free" 8)


----------



## suffeks

when do the performance parts come out? is that factory installed or dealer?


----------



## Andy1a2b

suffeks said:


> when do the performance parts come out? is that factory installed or dealer?


I asked dealers when discussing a new car, hardly any were aware of these parts, surprise surprise, those that were aware said they had no idea if or when these would be available in the U.K.

Someone posted details (can't remember who but I saved a link) , the parts look great but are eye wateringly eaxpensive.

download/file.php?id=332162

I enquired about getting set of the 19inch alloys which comes as part of the TTS black pack for a factory order TTRS, the cost being over £4400 (allegedly at actual cost to dealer to get a sale) and they only come in silver. So that's the end of that idea. :x


----------



## tt3600

Does anyone know the model of turbo charger the RS uses. Is it single scroll, twin scroll or variable geometry?


----------



## Simon H

mad chemist said:


> Madboynutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mad chemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent results! Car must be a beast now :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An older forum member "Mitchy" used to run a MKII TTRS stage 2 with ~ 650 nM torque (MRC) and he did over 250 launches over a 2 year period without issue, so I think the gearbox is pretty robust!
> 
> I'll be lucky to do one, so should be OK (fingers crossed)
Click to expand...

Hi Mad,
I remember Mitchy well. He took a lot of stick with some of his posts, when in reality, he was telling the truth. I think we were all amazed, at how good an MRC mapped MK2 S-Tronic was/is, Simon.


----------



## Aoon_M

The turbo is single scroll, twin scroll on a 5 cylinder?


----------



## tt3600

Doh! Single scroll makes sense.

l reckon it's bit more laggy over the MK2 RS.


----------



## Aoon_M

Yeah it will be. The turbo on this car is a lot bigger than the turbo on the 8J. The turbo on this car is almost identical to a LOBA500

The compressor is a reverse rotation EFR6758


----------



## tt3600

Can anyone explain why in dynamic mode the idle revs are higher at around 1100 RPM.

Do you think Audi did this to reduce lag from foot to the floor acceleration in first gear?


----------



## powerplay

tt3600 said:


> Can anyone explain why in dynamic mode the idle revs are higher at around 1100 RPM.
> 
> Do you think Audi did this to reduce lag from foot to the floor acceleration in first gear?


There are also gear shift point changes in dynamic mode; even in manual the revs at which it will let you change up are raised slightly.

Not that I bother with dynamic mode any more since the 24DK update, pops and crackles was the only reason to select it :lol:


----------



## digital_dreamer

powerplay said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain why in dynamic mode the idle revs are higher at around 1100 RPM.
> 
> Do you think Audi did this to reduce lag from foot to the floor acceleration in first gear?
> 
> 
> 
> There are also gear shift point changes in dynamic mode; even in manual the revs at which it will let you change up are raised slightly.
> 
> Not that I bother with dynamic mode any more since the 24DK update, pops and crackles was the only reason to select it :lol:
Click to expand...

when did the 24dk update come out? I've got a new RS that i picked up towards the end of Dec? Do you think it already could have this update?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## powerplay

digital_dreamer said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain why in dynamic mode the idle revs are higher at around 1100 RPM.
> 
> Do you think Audi did this to reduce lag from foot to the floor acceleration in first gear?
> 
> 
> 
> There are also gear shift point changes in dynamic mode; even in manual the revs at which it will let you change up are raised slightly.
> 
> Not that I bother with dynamic mode any more since the 24DK update, pops and crackles was the only reason to select it :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when did the 24dk update come out? I've got a new RS that i picked up towards the end of Dec? Do you think it already could have this update?
> 
> Thanks
> Dave
Click to expand...

About 3 months or so ago, so almost certainly.


----------



## digital_dreamer

powerplay said:


> About 3 months or so ago, so almost certainly.


Oh well, at least I don't know what I am missing out on


----------



## mad chemist

Hi Mad,
I remember Mitchy well. He took a lot of stick with some of his posts, when in reality, he was telling the truth. I think we were all amazed, at how good an MRC mapped MK2 S-Tronic was/is, Simon.[/quote]

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Simon,

Mitchy's posts made some very entertaining reading. I remember one such post when the GTR boys got offended, but as you intermate, his MRC stage 2 was up there with a mildy-tuned GTR.

Anyway, are you still enjoying the M4? I moved over to the current FL RS3 late in 2017 and since getting the MRC stage 1 have not looked back.

Mad.


----------



## tt3600

Not seen performance stats before without launch so here they are.

*Edmunds*

*Run....0-60...1/4 Mile...............Drive Mode*
#1......4.6.....12.7 @ 113.8 mph..Auto (l think)
#2......4.3.....12.4 @ 113.4 mph..Dynamic
#3......3.6.....11.9 @ 115.0 mph..Dynamic + ESP sport + Launch control


----------



## powerplay

Tyre pressures quoted are way higher than what mine recommends, I run 33f 28r :lol:


----------



## powerplay

And speaking of higher idle in dynamic mode, I've also noticed a big change in the way the engine operates at low temperatures compared to the mk2.

Normally after the cold start the revs settle to 800 but if the temperature is below about 5 degrees then after the cold start it still idles at 1100, even after a couple of miles of driving in traffic it can still be idling higher, if it's 1 degree or less it can take 10 minutes before it idles at 800!!

Mk2 never did this; I just sit there in traffic crying as the car drinks more petrol :lol:


----------



## ross_t_boss

My neighbours must love me starting the car at ~6am and waiting for the cold start to end before I head out on the MK2... sounds like they'll love me even more when the MK3 arrives  Just look at it this way, it's helping get the heating warm that bit quicker :lol:

How do you find the lower pressures affect the car? I suspect much better 'when pressing on'?

Pics i've seen show 35f/29r on 255/30/20 which contradicts the high pressures I've seen stated. The ones in the 40s are for 19" M+S tyres. "When pressing on" in my 335d - only car I have with TPMS - I see a 5psi increase with fast motorway and A-road. On track that'll be more like 8-10psi, so actually, they are likely to be exceeding the 50psi max on the tyre during the tests.

So, it's no bloody wonder that some reviewers say it still suffers from understeer on high speed track driving and steering feels vague when you need to feel what the car is doing most.... overheated, overinflated front tyres might be something to do with it? :roll:


----------



## Mark Pred

kmpowell said:


> Probably posted before but here's Vegas Yellow with black styling pack, black 20's, Sports Exhaust... and rear wing delete...
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1


Looking at those pictures, Vegas Yellow doesn't seem to suit the RS. as much as it does the TTS.. could be the tractor wheels that ruin the look of it? To my eyes, it's the same with any of the blues on the mk3. The car is definitely better suited to greys than the mk2 was. Having said that, I've actually seen a Solar Orange mk3 TT RS with 20 inch blacks on the road - that looked good. I'm still undecided what colour to order, Suzuka Grey is the current favourite


----------



## ormandj

ross_t_boss said:


> My neighbours must love me starting the car at ~6am and waiting for the cold start to end before I head out on the MK2... sounds like they'll love me even more when the MK3 arrives  Just look at it this way, it's helping get the heating warm that bit quicker :lol:
> 
> How do you find the lower pressures affect the car? I suspect much better 'when pressing on'?
> 
> Pics i've seen show 35f/29r on 255/30/20 which contradicts the high pressures I've seen stated. The ones in the 40s are for 19" M+S tyres. "When pressing on" in my 335d - only car I have with TPMS - I see a 5psi increase with fast motorway and A-road. On track that'll be more like 8-10psi, so actually, they are likely to be exceeding the 50psi max on the tyre during the tests.
> 
> So, it's no bloody wonder that some reviewers say it still suffers from understeer on high speed track driving and steering feels vague when you need to feel what the car is doing most.... overheated, overinflated front tyres might be something to do with it? :roll:


Audi (in the US) listed max load pressures on the door plate. Everyone here uses the door plate pressures when filling tires. It's not until you read the manual that you realize normal load pressures are the more reasonable 35/29 psi on the 20", for example.


----------



## KevC

For anyone interested, Autocar are running an RS as a long termer for the next year

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/au ... erm-review


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## TFP

KevC said:


> For anyone interested, Autocar are running an RS as a long termer for the next year
> 
> https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/au ... erm-review


I saw that, and I so agree with their last update about the virtual cockpit being too complicated.


----------



## suffeks

so is there a list of detailed engine differences between old ttrs and new? new one has a bigger turbo right? and lighter block. the obvious thing is the motor is really ugly now


----------



## tom_mclaren

The Pretender said:


>


Great photo, that looks really mean.


----------



## ross_t_boss

suffeks said:


> so is there a list of detailed engine differences between old ttrs and new? new one has a bigger turbo right? and lighter block. the obvious thing is the motor is really ugly now


I have looked around and not seen anything detailed.

Key points I'm aware of are the obvious enlarged turbo (more like a TTE500 now), 10 injectors - Direct and Port Injection, and then the rats nest on top of the motor which is a bit disappointing! Reminds me of the secondary air injection stuff. Looks messy, but whether it's something new or just 're-packaging' what was fitted around it before I have no idea.


----------



## Alex_S

powerplay said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain why in dynamic mode the idle revs are higher at around 1100 RPM.
> 
> Do you think Audi did this to reduce lag from foot to the floor acceleration in first gear?
> 
> 
> 
> There are also gear shift point changes in dynamic mode; even in manual the revs at which it will let you change up are raised slightly.
> 
> Not that I bother with dynamic mode any more since the 24DK update, pops and crackles was the only reason to select it :lol:
Click to expand...

The exhaust is also louder upto 4k rpm when the car is not in Dynamic mode for some reason, and sounds a lot better!


----------



## brittan

The snakes wedding arrangement on the top is mostly the new crankcase breather and oil separation stuff. That was contained in the cam cover on the old engine. At least now the components are separately replaceable.

Other updates include a hollow crankshaft, magnesium lower crankcase and an aluminium sump. One major difference is the twin lobes for the exhaust valves which are changed over at ???? revs by the grey solenoid actuators, visible at the rear edge of the engine cover.


----------



## ross_t_boss

Thats interesting about the dual exhaust cam arrangement, how does that work? I had noticed that the torque curves posted tend to have a bit of a blip around 4200rpm much like a twin turbo set up, so I'd bet its around there perhaps.


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## powerplay

ross_t_boss said:


> Thats interesting about the dual exhaust cam arrangement, how does that work? I had noticed that the torque curves posted tend to have a bit of a blip around 4200rpm much like a twin turbo set up, so I'd bet its around there perhaps.


I asked about that when I took mine to MRC, it's just poor boost control apparently, the remap removes it completely.


----------



## brittan

ross_t_boss said:


> Thats interesting about the dual exhaust cam arrangement, how does that work? I had noticed that the torque curves posted tend to have a bit of a blip around 4200rpm much like a twin turbo set up, so I'd bet its around there perhaps.


Like this: https://www.audi-technology-portal.de/e ... -system_en

In the 2.5 TFSI with its five cylinders, the Audi Valvelift System (AVS) varies the lift of the exhaust valves. This reduces flushing losses in the combustion chamber and ensures optimal flow of exhaust gas to the turbocharger, particularly in the low rpm range. The results are dynamic engine response and increased torque.


----------



## suffeks

big turbo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r4R2Oe ... e=youtu.be


----------



## The Pretender

TTE625 Hybrid turbo.


----------



## The Pretender

TTE625 Hybrid Turbo.


----------



## Real Thing

MTM's 552bhp Contribution


----------



## powerplay

If that has 550hp I'm a monkey's uncle :lol: .

Frankly it doesn't even look as quick as my ordinary stage1


----------



## Madboynutter

powerplay said:


> If that has 550hp I'm a monkey's uncle :lol: .
> 
> Frankly it doesn't even look as quick as my ordinary stage1


That's precisely what I was thinking! :lol:

This is a joke as compared with the upgrade I'm having done by MRC TUNING 

In fact, it's even a joke as compared with MRC TUNING's stage 1 that they've already done on my vehicle!

That said, what do you think about this?:

**** WARNING: VIDEO OPENS WITH SHOUTY TWONK ****





.


----------



## Mark Pred

powerplay said:


> If that has 550hp I'm a monkey's uncle :lol: .
> 
> Frankly it doesn't even look as quick as my ordinary stage1


'look as quick' :lol:


----------



## brittan

Would people please stop posting videos that open with some shouty twonk [smiley=bomb.gif]

- or at least add a warning to your post.

That's twice in one thread I've done a mad scramble to find the off/go back/stop/desist/intercourse-off button.

Ta muchly.


----------



## Madboynutter

brittan said:


> Would people please stop posting videos that open with some shouty twonk [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> - or at least add a warning to your post.
> 
> That's twice in one thread I've done a mad scramble to find the off/go back/stop/desist/intercourse-off button.
> 
> Ta muchly.


How about now?


----------



## brittan

Madboynutter said:


> How about now?


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## powerplay

Please, thtop it


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## kmpowell

On the coupe is there ISOFIX mountings on the front passenger seat, or is it rear seats only?


----------



## bezza

kmpowell said:


> On the coupe is there ISOFIX mountings on the front passenger seat, or is it rear seats only?


Both.

Although I tried to fit a child seat on the rear seat, it fitted, but I then couldn't put the front seat back properly. So ended up moving the child seat to the front seat.


----------



## Omychron

bezza said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the coupe is there ISOFIX mountings on the front passenger seat, or is it rear seats only?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both.
> 
> Although I tried to fit a child seat on the rear seat, it fitted, but I then couldn't put the front seat back properly. So ended up moving the child seat to the front seat.
Click to expand...

Had exactly the same issue. Don't know why they even bothered to fit ISOFIX mounting points in the rear...


----------



## T8TUM

Omychron said:


> bezza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the coupe is there ISOFIX mountings on the front passenger seat, or is it rear seats only?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both.
> 
> Although I tried to fit a child seat on the rear seat, it fitted, but I then couldn't put the front seat back properly. So ended up moving the child seat to the front seat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had exactly the same issue. Don't know why they even bothered to fit ISOFIX mounting points in the rear...
Click to expand...

No Isofix would have been a deal-breaker for me and the TTRS, so I'm glad they did.

I use the Britax Duo Plus Isofix behind the passenger seat. It's a snug fit, but works well for my three year-old.


----------



## LEO-RS

*I'm back* 

High 5 to those that know who I am (Name change)

I bought a November 2017 TTRS last week and so far so good, really impressed with the car, the stock performance is quite lively.

Quick question regarding Audi connect. Does the car come with a 3yr data subscription like the RS3's do? I have a FL RS3 Saloon and the Google Earth and Audi connect worked straightaway due to an embedded data sim in the car. In the TTRS, I have the smartphone interface option ticked so Apple car play works fine. However, in order to use Audi connect, google earth on the maps etc, I need to create a WIFI hotspot from my iPhone to make it work. As soon as I disable the WiFi hotspot on the phone, Audi connect ask for a data sim. Is this correct? Do I need to add a sim card or is it like the RS3 with an embedded 3yr sim and I'm doing something wrong?

Cheers.


----------



## chelspeed

My TTS, same MY, has a slot for a data sim between the two SD card slots on the box in the glovebox. I had to fit a data sim before all this worked. So looks like the TTRS is the same. Sadly it was 6 months ago I did it and I don't recall which size sim it was, full size I think.

Good deals on 12GB, 12 month data sims here https://www.mymemory.co.uk/3-payg-4g-tr ... -data.html

Better deals on 24GB, 24 month data sims if you search for Three Mobile Pay As You Go Mobile Broadband 24 GB Data SIM on Amazon.


----------



## Jasonoldschool

LEO-RS said:


> *I'm back*
> 
> High 5 to those that know who I am (Name change)
> 
> I bought a November 2017 TTRS last week and so far so good, really impressed with the car, the stock performance is quite lively.
> 
> Quick question regarding Audi connect. Does the car come with a 3yr data subscription like the RS3's do? I have a FL RS3 Saloon and the Google Earth and Audi connect worked straightaway due to an embedded data sim in the car. In the TTRS, I have the smartphone interface option ticked so Apple car play works fine. However, in order to use Audi connect, google earth on the maps etc, I need to create a WIFI hotspot from my iPhone to make it work. As soon as I disable the WiFi hotspot on the phone, Audi connect ask for a data sim. Is this correct? Do I need to add a sim card or is it like the RS3 with an embedded 3yr sim and I'm doing something wrong?
> 
> Cheers.


I've just come from a RS3 Saloon back to the TTRS and I was wondering the same thing.......it appears it doesn't have the embedded SIM like the RS3 which is strange.....I asked my supplying dealer and they just scratched their heads! Let me know if you work it out and there is a embedded SIM.


----------



## tt3600

Yeah l needed to manually enable wifi-hotspot on the phone to get it working.

So bought one these 12gb sims (recommended via this forum) and it's been hassle free since.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01CMD4VKC


----------



## mad chemist

LEO-RS said:


> *I'm back*
> 
> High 5 to those that know who I am (Name change)
> 
> I bought a November 2017 TTRS last week and so far so good, really impressed with the car, the stock performance is quite lively.
> 
> Quick question regarding Audi connect. Does the car come with a 3yr data subscription like the RS3's do? I have a FL RS3 Saloon and the Google Earth and Audi connect worked straightaway due to an embedded data sim in the car. In the TTRS, I have the smartphone interface option ticked so Apple car play works fine. However, in order to use Audi connect, google earth on the maps etc, I need to create a WIFI hotspot from my iPhone to make it work. As soon as I disable the WiFi hotspot on the phone, Audi connect ask for a data sim. Is this correct? Do I need to add a sim card or is it like the RS3 with an embedded 3yr sim and I'm doing something wrong?
> 
> Cheers.


Welcome back Mitchy,

Can't be long before your heading back to MRC??

Enjoy the car mate.

Mad.


----------



## powerplay

mad chemist said:


> LEO-RS said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm back*
> 
> High 5 to those that know who I am (Name change)
> 
> I bought a November 2017 TTRS last week and so far so good, really impressed with the car, the stock performance is quite lively.
> 
> Quick question regarding Audi connect. Does the car come with a 3yr data subscription like the RS3's do? I have a FL RS3 Saloon and the Google Earth and Audi connect worked straightaway due to an embedded data sim in the car. In the TTRS, I have the smartphone interface option ticked so Apple car play works fine. However, in order to use Audi connect, google earth on the maps etc, I need to create a WIFI hotspot from my iPhone to make it work. As soon as I disable the WiFi hotspot on the phone, Audi connect ask for a data sim. Is this correct? Do I need to add a sim card or is it like the RS3 with an embedded 3yr sim and I'm doing something wrong?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Mitchy,
> 
> Can't be long before your heading back to MRC??
> 
> Enjoy the car mate.
> 
> Mad.
Click to expand...

Welcome back Mitchy Leo. Lets see some pics and what your plans are. IIRC you were stage 2 with your red mk2? Stage1 on the mk3 RS pisses all over that lolz - you'll love it once you let MRC tinker with it


----------



## LEO-RS

Half right Powerplay,

I initially had a Red Stage 1 MRC Manual TTRS and then a Blue Stage 2 MRC S-Tronic TTRS.

Back for a 3rd time.

Not quite sure where I'm going with this one yet, need to weigh up the pros and cons with tuning the new car. There's not a lot out there in the U.K. market at the moment, one DP option, one FMIC option and one tuning option. For the RS3, APR posted astounding figures back in October but still haven't released their software yet (TTRS software will be the same) so I'm at least waiting on APR showing their hand before I decide but if I do decide to tune the car, for sure it will be MRC again or APR. Will see what happens.


----------



## powerplay

Not sure what's going on with APR, they posted a number of RS3 videos as you say, and on their FB page indicated they were in "final" testing and would be releasing soon - that was November.

I wanted to try APR again as now have a dealer not too far away however almost 6 months later and not a peep, so I decided to go back to MRC.

Been following George / Malaka Motorsports on his RS3 build by Iroz with interest too.


----------



## LEO-RS

I have a feeling that it will be Stage 2 hardware for the delay. No doubt they are developing their own Intake, exhaust and intercooler options and that takes time. I suspect they want to release their Stage 1 and 2 packages at the same time hence the delay.

Silly though if this is their strategy as as you say it's been nearly 6 months now since they first released that crazy 10.55 1/4m video for their Stage 1 software (albeit on E85 and weight reduction) - Customers are getting fed up of the wait and are going elsewhere, very risky strategy by APR.

I've been on at Arin for the last couple of months for an update, first it was ecu protection and second getting their map switching function working on the new ECU's. This was my primary reason for wanting to choose APR this time, I'd like to run Stage 1 99 and Stage 1 Race and then try Stage 2 again on both.

If a heavier RS3 Saloon (plus Pano roof as standard in the US) recorded a 10.55 on a Stage 1 then god knows what a lighter TTRS on their race Stage 2 will manage. RS3 Saloon = 1515kg (1555kg with Pano) TTRS = 1440kg. So that RS3 that run 10.55 Stage 1 is 115kg heavier than our TTRS's. I would much rather run Stage 2 APR Race map than Stage 3 TTE625 on 99 also. Not a huge fan of hybrid turbos due to the amount of boost required and heat build up as a result. Iroz are quoting 575bhp for their Stage 2 and E85 tune for example which is about 100hp on what you have got now PP. Yours is already cracking 6.x to 100 so another 100hp on top of that will be more than adequate for road driving. Stage 3 and the associated costs and risks are not worth it for me, good for chasing numbers though.


----------



## powerplay

Yeah I suspect you're right, however had they gone on to release just their stage1 first, perhaps in December or January, they would likely have sold quite a few, me for one!

The mid 10 run they did was certainly impressive even with the "extra" weight reduction they'd done. I'd like to see the "actual" weight of their RS3 and a fully spec'd TTRS though, I don't trust the quoted 1440kg figure.

In fact there was an article on exactly this in last month's EVO, comparing manufacturer's official weights with the actual tested weight; they are never under, usually around 50kg over and in one case something 150kg heavier! One car they tested was an RS5 which was (I don't have the mag to hand) something like 120kg heavier. So if 1440 is a base spec car I have to think that mine with heavy electric seats, additional heavy B&O amp & speakers etc is probably pushing 1500.


----------



## LEO-RS

Audi quote the kerb weight without the 75kg driver/luggage adjustment whereas many other manufacturers quote weight with the 75kg adjustment so yes, sometimes it's a little difficult to compare. I do notice the difference between the RS3 Saloon though at 1515kg quoted and the TTRS at 1440kg quoted. Step from one into the other and you can feel the weight difference in both directions. RS3 is not a heavy car for a Saloon though.

I'll see if I can get the car on my nearest public weighbridge to get an idea. Mines is on the 20's too which I suspect will be heavier than the standard 19's. B&O etc adding weight too.


----------



## ross_t_boss

Max put his on the scales, magride and 20s, manual seats at 1482kg. C&D weighted it at at 1483kg but that included power seats, 20s, and no magride. No idea on fuel level for either. From what I've read the forged 20s are only 10.5kg, no idea on the 19s.

I'll be interested to see where you go with the car, there's a few folks now with plans to maximise the platform... mine will be here June/July and I probably won't do much this year. I have MSS Track springs, probably end up giving the brake friction some attention fairly quickly as well.

I'm not expecting to feel the need to improve on the Haldex, seems Dynamic is much better at keeping it quite neutral, more akin to the Gen4 controller on the MK2. But UM are releasing their Gen5 haldex software later in the month, will be interesting to see what the reviews on that say.

DSG seems to be the achilles heel hoping Audi can do a better job but not expecting it to be good enough. Either way I'll be looking into the TVS Engineering 'drivability' update to give a proper manual mode, see what else is released before the year is out as well.

The TTE625 being 5k and not Plug n Play kills any temptation for me, I would rather take a weekend in Vegas and stop by Iroz 6k will get you one of his kits, as you say alot less stress on the engine as it'll breathe vs a hybrid. I see myself going down that road in a few years time if I feel the urge. That said the GTX35-based hybrid on the FB group (by Frog Racing in Poland) looks very good add another 100hp for 3500 Euro's and a remap.

The intercoolers of interest are Iroz (£1200 plus import or trip to Vegas), Wagner EVO3 (£1300) or Forge (£1050). I'm leaning toward the Wagner, Bar/Plate and integrated crashbar to minimise extra weight, and has good pressure and temp drop stats.

Downpipe options are BCS (£1200 fitted inc 200-cell sports cat), Milltek (£800 decat or £1100 200-cell), Wagner (£800 decat or £1200 twin 100-cell).


----------



## LEO-RS

Interesting on the 20's, never realised they were lightweight forged wheels.

TTE625 is plug and play on the new engine as far as I'm aware but needs a few additional components on the older engine. Not read too much on the Frog racing hybrid, thanks, I'll go take a look. Still, hybrids need to run hard and hot, best as you say to visit Iroz and put a BT kit in a suitcase.

JBS have both Iroz downpipe and intercooler options listed on their website now but prices are quite frankly ridiculous, they make no sense in the British market due to high import costs.

£1854 for the intercooler + fitting.

http://www.jbsautodesigns.co.uk/product ... ntercooler

£1152 for the downpipe + fitting.

http://www.jbsautodesigns.co.uk/product ... s-downpipe

Due to the US cars having the secondary cats, Iroz have designed their downpipe solution with that in mind which means for us in the U.K. we need to either buy their secondary pipes or fabricate the exhaust join to suit.

Forge have their intercooler with a 5% discount off at the moment at £995 and Milltek have their downpipe (decat) with a 10% discount at £630. Milltek quality has taken a bit of a hammering recently so really not sure about going down that path. Forge intercooler looks decent and highlights good gains but can't find anyone with one to comment.

Powerplay, you have the S Tronic remap with a Stage 1 tune yes? Did MRC offer this as a package? £350 or whatever it is seems very excessive for what appears to be just clutch clamping pressures being increased? Strange that they recommend it on a Stage 1 only?


----------



## powerplay

LEO-RS said:


> Powerplay, you have the S Tronic remap with a Stage 1 tune yes? Did MRC offer this as a package? £350 or whatever it is seems very excessive for what appears to be just clutch clamping pressures being increased? Strange that they recommend it on a Stage 1 only?


Yes both are on my invoice (They just do both, it wasn't an option) so I assume their software update flash included this, although I have no way of knowing if it's actually needed or what - if anything - was actually changed; the measured maximum torque from my dyno run, although higher than with the mk2, is not a huge amount more (9%) and no mention of increasing clamping pressure was ever part of the mk2 tune for stage1 - or stage2 as far as I know.

I would be keen on getting the TVS update if it fixes manual mode upshifts, do you know if this can be applied independently of other updates ie it won't interfere with or overwrite the update I've already had done?


----------



## LEO-RS

How much did they charge you if you don't mind me asking PP? If not on forum can you PM me? I'd be pretty pissed off of it was £750 plus £350 for the TCU where I'm not even sure what the TCU offers on a Stage 1.

Also, when I had my TTRS's tuned, Mihnea tuned them for me. On the Stage 2 car, I stayed all night and he released the car to me at 0140 in the morning. Yep, twenty to 2 in the morning. He worked on it all night until it was at its very best. I then went onto record an 11.37 1/4m time in that very car not long after (which I believe is still a Stage 2 record today 6yrs on) - The Car was very very good. Nowadays, I'm not sure if Mihnea still does the mapping or whether it's Doug? I had my RS6 C7 tuned in Oct 15 and I never seen Mihnea there during that time.

APR released interesting blurb about the new engines, adding extra sensors etc and then removing them to tune the car correctly. I wonder if this all makes a difference hence why I'm waiting to see what the map does when it's released. I've again prodded them today and asked about the release being this month. They just replied "hopefully" they are still working on locking ecu down with encryption and the map switching. (They told me that 3 months ago aswell though)

Just mailed the guy drom frog racing and he's got back to me about their downpipe and intercooler options and being Polish, very good value for money. Their downpipe is 4" dropping to 2 x 2.75", I'll upload some pictures that he's sent to me tomorrow but blows the Milltek out the water and is more in line with the Iroz DP.

I've heard back from Mihnea recently that the pops and the crackles map has now been added into the RS3/TTRS maps as of about a month ago. I'm not sure whether that can be applied independently PP, I would think that update would be a complete file?


----------



## moro anis

In reply to the SIM question, it doesn't appear there is an embedded one so had to buy a dats SIM.

I think it's pretty poor that considering it's one of their top spec models how much isn't standard. A friend of mine just took delivery of an SQ5 and the tech in that compared to a TT is amazing. Ok they're different beasts but the SQ5 seems to have nicked all the good bits off the TT then added a load more.

Just a minor, for example, the interior lighting pack has like a colour wheel in the VC and you can choose any colur and intensity. Ok it's not essential, just a touch to personalise. The logo in the kick plate when you open the door is illuminated. There were plenty of other similar details too.


----------



## powerplay

moro anis said:


> Just a minor, for example, the interior lighting pack has like a colour wheel in the VC and you can choose any colur and intensity. Ok it's not essential, just a touch to personalise. The logo in the kick plate when you open the door is illuminated. There were plenty of other similar details too.


Audi always playing catchup, BMW Mini's had varicolour interior lighting years ago :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

It's not a catch up thing IMO.

Audi split the models into High and low, TT being in the low end just doesn't get most of these things and NEVER has, where as if you look at many of the higher model cars (A4 and above) these things have been around for years. I have the colour LEDs and the only plus is the light changes from white to red when you move to sports mode (assuming you haven't personalised the setting). Yellow or purple lights are not a good look - I've tried it!

Same with LED kick boards, R8 had them back in 2010. Other models have had them for well over 5 years.


----------



## LEO-RS

Tosh,

RS3 Facelifts have the 3yr embedded SIMS and the illuminated kick plates. I suspect the TT facelifts will also have these.


----------



## Toshiba

Embedded SIM is something different, thats limited to models that include the second generation of the modular infotainment platform with multiple screens. (The TT got G1 as the launch vehicle and no additional central screen) this may well not change until TT 4. I wouldn't bet on the kick plates appearing either.

And yes the VC is much more functional in other cars.


----------



## tt3600

Another test where the RS beats the M4 Coupe on a track.


----------



## BauhauTTS

tt3600 said:


> Another test where the RS beats the M4 Coupe on a track.


Pretty glowing review!


----------



## tt3600

Audi TT RS vs AMG GTR






Interesting to see the difference of a £144,460 585hp car.... 

Who says the RS isn't playful?


----------



## The Pretender

Used yellow. :mrgreen:


----------



## data1of9

The Pretender said:


> Used yellow. :mrgreen:


Their web site mentions that they went for that look by design "modeled after a 24h Nordschleife race car, which comes fresh after the race in the pits".
https://werk-2.net/ttrsprojekt/


----------



## tt3600

Audi TT RS Coupé long-term review

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/au ... erm-review


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## tt3600

Top Gear: Audi TTRS v Audi RS5 Drag Race


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

tt3600 said:


> Top Gear: Audi TTRS v Audi RS5 Drag Race


closer than id have guessed...

Two pretty awful coloured cars there though! Not sure about that green, seen one in the local showroom, dark puke colour with metallic fleck! haha


----------



## tt3600

Audi TT RS: Schnelle Runde trotz heißer Bremse? - Fast Lap | auto motor und sport






All the other times are in the video description.

==

27. Jaguar F-Type SVR - 01:52:11 min
28. Mercedes AMG C63 S Coupé - 01:52:28 min
29. Porsche Panamera Turbo - 01:52:32 min
30. Radical SR3 SL - 01:52:41 min
31. Wimmer KTM X-Bow GT - 01:52:51 min
31.1 Mercedes-AMG C63 S - 01:52:51 min
*32. Audi TT RS - 01:52:68 min +++++++++
*33. BMW M4 - 01:52:76 min
34. Corvette C7 - 01:52:93 min
35. BMW M5 - 01:53:39 min
36. Porsche 718 Boxster S - 01:53:62 min
37. Aston Martin V12 Vantage S - 01:53:70 min
*38. Audi RS6 - 01:53:85 min*
39. BMW M6 - 01:54:02 min
40. Porsche Boxster Spyder (981) - 01:54:24 min
41. Jaguar F-Type R - 01:54:35 min
42. Aston Martin DB11 - 01:54:53 min
43. Alfa Romeo Giulia Quadrifoglio - 01:55:72 min
44. Porsche Panamera GTS - 01:55:85 min
45. Lotus Exige S - 01:55:89 min
46. Mercedes E63 AMG S - 01:56:35 min
47. Manhardt MH2 - 01:56:58 min
48. Lexus RC F - 01:56:81 min
*49. Audi RS7 - 01:56:84 min*
50. Alpina B4 xDrive - 01:57:14 min
51. BMW M2 - 01:57:20 min 
52. Renault Alpine A110 - 01:57:51 min
53. Bentley Continental GT3-R - 01:57:92 min
*54. Audi RS3 - 01:57:94 min*
55. Ford Mustang GT - 01:58:42 min
56. Alfa Romeo 4C - 01:58:76 min
*57. Audi TTS - 01:58:89 min*


----------



## tt3600

Autocar

Life with an Audi TT RS: Month 5

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/au ... erm-review


----------



## Pugliese

tt3600 said:


> Autocar
> 
> Life with an Audi TT RS: Month 5
> 
> https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/au ... erm-review


 One stand out comment is that it has used all its oil in 7600 miles - really???? That is one car I would not want to buy secondhand!!!

My car has done 3500 miles and oil checked yesterday and it has not used a drop and is often red lined. Anyone else experienced excessive oil usage?


----------



## powerplay

Yes I've put more in my mk3 in the first year than I put in my mk2 in 5 years :?

My mk2 I never needed to top up between servicing, the level hardly moved on the dipstick; I've put over a litre in the mk3 however.


----------



## digital_dreamer

4k miles and checked mine and it's not using much at all. MY18 car. But i did take it very easy for the 1st 1,000 miles.

I did think that Autocar was odd saying these cars use a lot of oil as so far mine hasn't been bad.

Out interest do you guys check the oil? I am following the manual and checking it on the flat and after its cooled down from a drive.


----------



## Hoggy

digital_dreamer said:


> Out interest do you guys check the oil? I am following the manual and checking it on the flat and after its cooled down from a drive.


Hi, On the flat & 5 mins after engine shut down is correct.
Hoggy.


----------



## bainsyboy

Same here for using more oil than my mk2 rs ever did...second bottle already :?

Also...i'm trying to find the software update thread for the rs...pretty certain its this one so will ask here....My car went in for to have the rattly exhaust looked at...new parts on order..month wait..also squeaky brakes...An Audi trait...new parts to be fitted when exhaust fitted. Anyway, I did tell them not to do the software update but so far I can't really tell if they have or not as I have a few crackles BUT so far can't get the juicy fart sound to fart away (saying that I haven't really gone mental in it, but pretty certain that I used to be able to get it to fart without squeezing it out) Is there anyway to check the software version and how would I know if its the old software or new software...car was picked up and dropped off, I did not have to sign any paperwork to say the reasons as to why I did not want the update, but did tell the guy that picked it up my reasons and also the audi call centre and local service outlet where the car went for the warranty work. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## powerplay

bainsboy said:


> Same here for using more oil than my mk2 rs ever did...second bottle already :?
> 
> Also...i'm trying to find the software update thread for the rs...pretty certain its this one so will ask here....My car went in for to have the rattly exhaust looked at...new parts on order..month wait..also squeaky brakes...An Audi trait...new parts to be fitted when exhaust fitted. Anyway, I did tell them not to do the software update but so far I can't really tell if they have or not as I have a few crackles BUT so far can't get the juicy fart sound to fart away (saying that I haven't really gone mental in it, but pretty certain that I used to be able to get it to fart without squeezing it out) Is there anyway to check the software version and how would I know if its the old software or new software...car was picked up and dropped off, I did not have to sign any paperwork to say the reasons as to why I did not want the update, but did tell the guy that picked it up my reasons and also the audi call centre and local service outlet where the car went for the warranty work. Any help would be appreciated


You can determine if they applied the update by doing a scan of the engine control module in VCDS

Before the update on my car, this was:

Address 01: Engine (------DAZA) Labels: 07K-907-309-V1.clb
Part No SW: 8S0 907 404 A HW: 07K 907 309 E
Component: 2.5l R5/4V TF H21 *0004* 
Revision: 53H21000

And after

Address 01: Engine (------DAZA) Labels: 07K-907-309-V1.clb
Part No SW: 8S0 907 404 A HW: 07K 907 309 E
Component: 2.5l R5/4V TF H21 *0006*
Revision: 53H21000


----------



## powerplay

bainsboy said:


> Same here for using more oil than my mk2 rs ever did...second bottle already :?
> 
> Also...i'm trying to find the software update thread for the rs...pretty certain its this one so will ask here....My car went in for to have the rattly exhaust looked at...new parts on order..month wait..also squeaky brakes...An Audi trait...new parts to be fitted when exhaust fitted. Anyway, I did tell them not to do the software update but so far I can't really tell if they have or not as I have a few crackles BUT so far can't get the juicy fart sound to fart away (saying that I haven't really gone mental in it, but pretty certain that I used to be able to get it to fart without squeezing it out) Is there anyway to check the software version and how would I know if its the old software or new software...car was picked up and dropped off, I did not have to sign any paperwork to say the reasons as to why I did not want the update, but did tell the guy that picked it up my reasons and also the audi call centre and local service outlet where the car went for the warranty work. Any help would be appreciated


You can determine if they applied the update by doing a scan of the engine control module in VCDS

Before the update on my car, this was:

Address 01: Engine (------DAZA) Labels: 07K-907-309-V1.clb
Part No SW: 8S0 907 404 A HW: 07K 907 309 E
Component: 2.5l R5/4V TF H21 *0004* 
Revision: 53H21000

And after

Address 01: Engine (------DAZA) Labels: 07K-907-309-V1.clb
Part No SW: 8S0 907 404 A HW: 07K 907 309 E
Component: 2.5l R5/4V TF H21 *0006*
Revision: 53H21000


----------



## bainsyboy

Cheers for that.. Would that be achievable by a odc gadget (it's that's the correct name) that in plug in to the port. I re Jon they have updated the software as doesn't seem to crackle or fart as much.


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender

*Sonoma Green.*


----------



## leopard

The Pretender said:


>


And the point being ?

I assume No 7 represents the KFC 'eat all you can' challenge down at the drive through knocking out some bangin' tunes rather than any real motorsport :lol:


----------



## The Pretender

leopard said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the point being ?
> 
> I assume No 7 represents the KFC 'eat all you can' challenge down at the drive through knocking out some bangin' tunes rather than any real motorsport :lol:
Click to expand...

For the F&F fan boy's/girls. 

i would never choose the fixed rear spoiler, just the pop-up. :wink:


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender




----------



## BauhauTTS

I think it's the vertical pieces on either end of the spoiler on all these fixed wings that looks 'off' to me. It just doesn't flow visually with the lines of the vehicle to my eye.


----------



## tt3600

Winner winner chicken dinner.

Ninth successive 'Engine Of The Year' win for Audi 2.5 TSFI

Audi continues its winning streak at the "International Engine of the Year Awards": For the ninth time in a row, the jury selected the brand's 2.5 TFSI as the best engine in the 2 to 2.5-litre category. With 400PS, this longstanding brand hallmark is the most powerful series-production five-cylinder on the global market.

Above all, the members of the judging panel of the "International Engine of the Year Awards" praised the engine's impressive torque of 480 Nm (354 lb-ft), which is available at just 1,700 rpm, as well as the distinctive sound of the turbo unit. This sound is created by adjacent cylinders firing alternately to more distant cylinders, resulting in a unique rhythm. "The five-cylinder has been an icon of our brand for more than 40 years," explains Oliver Hoffmann, Head of Technical Development at Audi Sport GmbH. "Two years ago we completely redesigned the 2.5 TFSI and changed the crankcase to an aluminium version."

While forming the heart of the Audi TT RS Coupé and the TT RS Roadster, the five-cylinder also powers the Audi RS 3 Saloon and the RS 3 Sportback. The 2.5 TFSI allows the TT RS and TT RS Roadster to accelerate from 0 to 62mph in 3.7 and 3.9 seconds respectively, with the RS 3 Saloon and RS 3 Sportback achieving this in 4.1 seconds. The top speed for all four models is 155mph as standard, with the option of increasing this to 174mph.

The awards for the "International Engine of the Year" have been presented annually since 1999. An international panel of 65 journalists select the best engines of the year in a number of different categories. This year is the fourteenth time in total that Audi has won the globally renowned prize.

https://www.automotiveworld.com/news-re ... -2-5-tsfi/


----------



## The Pretender

tt3600 said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner.
> 
> Ninth successive 'Engine Of The Year' win for Audi 2.5 TSFI
> 
> Audi continues its winning streak at the "International Engine of the Year Awards": For the ninth time in a row, the jury selected the brand's 2.5 TFSI as the best engine in the 2 to 2.5-litre category. With 400PS, this longstanding brand hallmark is the most powerful series-production five-cylinder on the global market.
> 
> Above all, the members of the judging panel of the "International Engine of the Year Awards" praised the engine's impressive torque of 480 Nm (354 lb-ft), which is available at just 1,700 rpm, as well as the distinctive sound of the turbo unit. This sound is created by adjacent cylinders firing alternately to more distant cylinders, resulting in a unique rhythm. "The five-cylinder has been an icon of our brand for more than 40 years," explains Oliver Hoffmann, Head of Technical Development at Audi Sport GmbH. "Two years ago we completely redesigned the 2.5 TFSI and changed the crankcase to an aluminium version."
> 
> While forming the heart of the Audi TT RS Coupé and the TT RS Roadster, the five-cylinder also powers the Audi RS 3 Saloon and the RS 3 Sportback. The 2.5 TFSI allows the TT RS and TT RS Roadster to accelerate from 0 to 62mph in 3.7 and 3.9 seconds respectively, with the RS 3 Saloon and RS 3 Sportback achieving this in 4.1 seconds. The top speed for all four models is 155mph as standard, with the option of increasing this to 174mph.
> 
> The awards for the "International Engine of the Year" have been presented annually since 1999. An international panel of 65 journalists select the best engines of the year in a number of different categories. This year is the fourteenth time in total that Audi has won the globally renowned prize.
> 
> https://www.automotiveworld.com/news-re ... -2-5-tsfi/


*Only because there is nothing else in that class, between 2.0 and 2.5ltr.  *


----------



## leopard

The Pretender said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Winner winner chicken dinner.
> 
> Ninth successive 'Engine Of The Year' win for Audi 2.5 TSFI
> 
> Audi continues its winning streak at the "International Engine of the Year Awards": For the ninth time in a row, the jury selected the brand's 2.5 TFSI as the best engine in the 2 to 2.5-litre category. With 400PS, this longstanding brand hallmark is the most powerful series-production five-cylinder on the global market.
> 
> Above all, the members of the judging panel of the "International Engine of the Year Awards" praised the engine's impressive torque of 480 Nm (354 lb-ft), which is available at just 1,700 rpm, as well as the distinctive sound of the turbo unit. This sound is created by adjacent cylinders firing alternately to more distant cylinders, resulting in a unique rhythm. "The five-cylinder has been an icon of our brand for more than 40 years," explains Oliver Hoffmann, Head of Technical Development at Audi Sport GmbH. "Two years ago we completely redesigned the 2.5 TFSI and changed the crankcase to an aluminium version."
> 
> While forming the heart of the Audi TT RS Coupé and the TT RS Roadster, the five-cylinder also powers the Audi RS 3 Saloon and the RS 3 Sportback. The 2.5 TFSI allows the TT RS and TT RS Roadster to accelerate from 0 to 62mph in 3.7 and 3.9 seconds respectively, with the RS 3 Saloon and RS 3 Sportback achieving this in 4.1 seconds. The top speed for all four models is 155mph as standard, with the option of increasing this to 174mph.
> 
> The awards for the "International Engine of the Year" have been presented annually since 1999. An international panel of 65 journalists select the best engines of the year in a number of different categories. This year is the fourteenth time in total that Audi has won the globally renowned prize.
> 
> https://www.automotiveworld.com/news-re ... -2-5-tsfi/
> 
> 
> 
> *Only because there is nothing else in that class, between 2.0 and 2.5ltr.  *
Click to expand...

 :lol: Quite right.

It is a good engine but worryingly thirsty for oil...

Overall winner was Ferrari's 3.9 V8 which
"swept the board".


----------



## Pugliese

leopard said:


> It is a good engine but worryingly thirsty for oil...


I obviously have a defective car as in 6k miles it has still only used a miniscule amount.

Interested to know that apart from that Autocar report I have not heard of excessive oil use, so where is the data for excessive oil use from


----------



## phazer

It's a press car. It's either been hammered mercilessly from 0 miles or has had to easy a life early on - e.g picked up and then a few hundreds steady miles on a motorway.

A firm by fair run in should see them ok, I've not heard anyone complain about the 5 pot being thirsty oil wise either.

True story: I was once looking at a Monaro and the sales guy thought it was a positive to tell me that it was the one they had on Top Gear :lol: Nah, you're alright thanks, I'll pass.


----------



## leopard

Pugliese said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a good engine but worryingly thirsty for oil...
> 
> 
> 
> I obviously have a defective car as in 6k miles it has still only used a miniscule amount.
> 
> Interested to know that apart from that Autocar report I have not heard of excessive oil use, so where is the data for excessive oil use from
Click to expand...

Do you come on here with your eyes shut :roll:

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1107970&start=6645

Only a page ago and two examples,there are others...


----------



## bainsyboy

I have put more oil in my current tt rs in the year and s half I have owned it, than I ever put In my mk2 tt rs which I had for four years


----------



## ormandj

I haven't had to top mine off in-between changes. Oil is a consumable, it wouldn't really bother me if there was light consumption, but heavy would be a different story. Like all forums, you generally don't hear the positive examples. It sounds like a few have had some issues, but the same can be said of any brand or model and any engine.


----------



## ROBH49

I`ve had my car for all most a year now and its used a litre and a half of oil over 7500 miles. Didn`t have to put a drop in the MK2 RS over the two and half years I owned it, only when it was serviced of course, the MK3 RS is very thirsty you pays your money and all that I suppose.  :lol:


----------



## T8TUM

ROBH49 said:


> I`ve had my car for all most a year now and its used a litre and a half of oil over 7500 miles. Didn`t have to put a drop in the MK2 RS over the two and half years I owned it, only when it was serviced of course, the MK3 RS is very thirsty you pays your money and all that I suppose.  :lol:


My car's six months old and has done 6500 miles. It's used about a litre and a quarter of oil.


----------



## Cale262

10 months, 16000km and broken in exactly as Audi recommended. I just did the 15k service and the prior service was 7.5K, it hasn't needed a drop of oil and has stayed pretty much right in the middle of the hash tags on the dip stick. I've heard this car is supposed to be oil hungry which has me checking the oil weekly but I haven't seen it consuming much oil myself. My car is tuned, is driven with spirit and probably run around 50 1/4 mile runs with launch control...I just dont see it and hope I don't.


----------



## Pugliese

T8TUM said:


> My car's six months old and has done 6500 miles. It's used about a litre and a quarter of oil.


Just prepping my car for a 3-4000 mile jaunt across Europe and have managed to squeeze in a quarter of a litre that has taken it up to the max level, and my car is also MY18, 6 months old and done 6,500 miles and spends a lot of its time in S/Dynamic. It was however allowed to run in and I do not rely on the rev limiter indicator to tell me if the engine is warm enough , but rather go by the oil temp, which takes a good while longer. So maybe this helps.

However I note that the manual says it can use up to half a litre for every 1000km and even more in the first 5k. Methinks that is a great get out of jail statement but demonstrates there can be significant variances between engines. Will be interesting to see how it performs over the next month but have a litre of Castrol in the boot


----------



## The Pretender

leopard said:


> :lol: Quite right.
> 
> It is a good engine but worryingly thirsty for oil...
> 
> Overall winner was Ferrari's 3.9 V8 which
> "swept the board".


The old iron block version that is, right. ??


----------



## ross_t_boss

Finally have mine... 

After reading the above, I'm behaving myself during the run-in period. I've always run in engines obeying the 2/3 rules (as per TTRS manual) but been sure to avoid cruising at steady RPMs and varied load/vacuum to bed the rings in especially during that first 100 miles.

Now at 500 miles, I'm starting to give it some more sustained bursts, occasional full-throttle and creep up to 5-5.5k. I'll increase the intensity over the next few hundred and intend to change oil and filter at the end of the break-in. The process seems to have done me well on other cars and it'll be interesting to see if I escape the high oil consumption.


----------



## tt3600

Enjoy the car l need to do a 2K review sometime. Had mine since Dec 2017 and think it's a real improvement over the MK2 on the handling front. The steering is a decent upgrade lighter, more direct and pointy. Makes the MK2 RS feel bloated and uneager.


----------



## powerplay

On the subject of oil consumption, I checked mine a few days ago and it was slap bang in the middle of the dipstick, unmoved from a couple of months ago, yet then I had topped it up where it had dropped quite a bit from the previous 2 months.

My driving style is the same in fact I've covered more mileage recently.

So looks to have settled down - bizarre.


----------



## ROBH49

MTM stage 3 tuned TTRS 612hp and 712ntm of torque holy shit this thing is fast.   please tune mine [smiley=bigcry.gif] .


----------



## Alex_S

ross_t_boss said:


> Finally have mine...
> 
> After reading the above, I'm behaving myself during the run-in period. I've always run in engines obeying the 2/3 rules (as per TTRS manual) but been sure to avoid cruising at steady RPMs and varied load/vacuum to bed the rings in especially during that first 100 miles.
> 
> Now at 500 miles, I'm starting to give it some more sustained bursts, occasional full-throttle and creep up to 5-5.5k. I'll increase the intensity over the next few hundred and intend to change oil and filter at the end of the break-in. The process seems to have done me well on other cars and it'll be interesting to see if I escape the high oil consumption.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


Looks awesome Ross, get some wheel spacers fitted - 20mm Rear / 15mm Front and it will sit perfectly


----------



## Alex_S

ROBH49 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWINUOQeYp8
> 
> MTM stage 3 tuned TTRS 612hp and 712ntm of torque holy shit this thing is fast.   please tune mine [smiley=bigcry.gif] .


You wont be disappointed if you got yours tuned Rob. I recently had a Lichfield Stage 2 tune after reading the Top Gear review of their tuned RS3.

508bhp / 480ftlb - 1/4 mile 10.5 secs.

Riddiculous performance, savage from 3k rpm all the way up to the new 7.5k rpm redline.

I can only imagine how fast it is with 600bhp, but there are a few APR tuned RS3's in America with 600bhp running 9.7 sec 1/4 mile times!

Powerplay had a Stage 1 tune and running around 480bhp, im sure he's impressed with the performance also!


----------



## ROBH49

Alex_S said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWINUOQeYp8
> 
> MTM stage 3 tuned TTRS 612hp and 712ntm of torque holy shit this thing is fast.   please tune mine [smiley=bigcry.gif] .
> 
> 
> 
> You wont be disappointed if you got yours tuned Rob. I recently had a Lichfield Stage 2 tune after reading the Top Gear review of their tuned RS3.
> 
> 508bhp / 480ftlb - 1/4 mile 10.5 secs.
> 
> Riddiculous performance, savage from 3k rpm all the way up to the new 7.5k rpm redline.
> 
> I can only imagine how fast it is with 600bhp, but there are a few APR tuned RS3's in America with 600bhp running 9.7 sec 1/4 mile times!
> 
> Powerplay had a Stage 1 tune and running around 480bhp, im sure he's impressed with the performance also!
Click to expand...

Hi Alex-s

Will defo be looking at a stage 1 tune as soon as the car is out of its three year warranty period. Think 480bhp would be enough for me if I`m being honest, think 600bhp would finish me off don't think the ticker could take it . :lol: :lol:


----------



## powerplay

Yes the stage1 map makes a very big difference, stage 2 obviously improves it further!

I will likely get mine to stage2 - just really large DP and sports cat - but when my warranty officially expires.


----------



## Alex_S

I had a larger Forge Intercooler fitted as the temperatures start to get a bit toasty after 480bhp with the standard intercooler. No change to the DP or Cat as the standard equipment is apparently very good and the Cat is huge. Would be looking at an additional 10-15bhp taking it to around 520bhp with a Stage 2+ tune.


----------



## ross_t_boss

The problem is (as always), the car is so good out of the factory you first think "I don't need to mod this", but they have built in lots of tolerance - and the temptation to extract more of it's potential is too great to resist. I already fitted a piper cross filter, no notable difference (was hoping for a bit more noise) but the modding has begun :lol:

Now at 1200 miles, only just started exploring the limits of the car this week and really happy with what I am finding.

I would echo the comments that it's surprising how far ahead of the MK2 the front end feels on this car. It was actually too twitchy at the front end for me at first and grip wasn't where I expected it to be, but I put this down to everything needing some bedding in. 500 miles improved it but still a characteristic to twitch a bit on even light throttle lift that was a bit disconcerting. On setting up the display with tyre temp/pressures I was shocked to see 50/44 psi hot. So I bled that down to 34/29 (cold) to compare and boy what a change, slightly numbed turn-in but more feeling and predicable. Pretty bang on, I may go up a few psi. Yesterday I went out for a bit of a 'bed in and test the limits' session, registered 1.1g on my first LC and then 1.1g brake testing from 150-30 (!) and 1.0/0.9g left/right - so no issues with grip! It felt stable and predictable at all extremes as well, only nudging understeer when provoked and actually avoidable with better car inputs (I think those motoring journo's like to over-drive it and then slate it for understeer).

It's going to be really hard but I intend on taking it slowly with upgrades, doing them all well-researched so it's great to see feedback here. My target is a 'devastating daily driver'; I have some mild suspension mods lined up, wheels/spacers after that and I might fit uprated discs/pads to suit the odd track day. After it's 10k service I don't think I will be able to resist those Stage 2 stats you guys are posting, that's right where I want it to be, I do miss the 500ft/lb at 3k from my MK2.


----------



## powerplay

Was putting another litre of oil in this morning, as you do, and noticed for the first time I can rev the engine well over 4k. I thought it was limited to 4, my old mk2 certainly was - maybe it's a restriction no longer due to my remap or is revving over 4k when stationary allowed by default now?!


----------



## Omychron

powerplay said:


> Was putting another litre of oil in this morning, as you do, and noticed for the first time I can rev the engine well over 4k. I thought it was limited to 4, my old mk2 certainly was - maybe it's a restriction no longer due to my remap or is revving over 4k when stationary allowed by default now?!


I know a lot of VAG cars do indeed limit the revs stationary. Perhaps the remap messed with that, as you say.
I also remember my A4 before this could be revved to redline when switching off traction control. Haven't tried with the TT yet.


----------



## Real Thing

Don't want to go though 400+ Page's but did I read somewhere someone said these Engines were going to Break?
https://audicam.audi.co.uk/customer/198 ... ba0e/64055


----------



## powerplay

Oops!

Catastrophic failure for some unfortunate person :?

With thousands of engines there's always a small but non-zero probability of something failing. With the stresses and temperatures that occur within an engine then something like a hairline crack in a bearing can ultimately lead to a chain of failures.

I also remember the rumour mill about these engines when delays in the launch were manifesting, but it was something along the lines of overheating, not broken rockers.


----------



## tt3600

Nice detailed video by Audi there.

First I've heard of a problem.

Was this car tuned?


----------



## Real Thing

tt3600 said:


> Nice detailed video by Audi there.
> 
> First I've heard of a problem.
> 
> Was this car tuned?


Looks like it was one of the 1st Batch (Dec 2016 Registered) Don't think they purchased it from new so could have been a mistreated Demo/Press Car


----------



## powerplay

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/audi/tt-rs/first-drives/audi-tt-rs-coupe-long-term-review


----------



## Glenc

Seems a bit crap he's comparing it to cars like the Lotus Exige or Alpine A110 which are totally different cars trying to be totally different things to the TT. So often reviewers cant resist the need to judge a car based on how it feels going round a track where is where you won't be using it 99.99% of the time.

Having driven the brand new Cayman GTS and the TTRS, there's zero doubt the TT is better and faster and more dramatic on everyday roads and whats better is that you're unlikely to bump into tons of other TTRS's out there on the roads where as I see the new Cayman literally every single day.


----------



## Andy1a2b

Just seen this , looks very pricy and wasn't aware there was a Limitd Edition MK 3 TTRS.

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified ... logcode=pp


----------



## ROBH49

Andy1a2b said:


> Just seen this , looks very pricy and wasn't aware there was a Limitd Edition MK 3 TTRS.
> 
> https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified ... logcode=pp


Beautiful car with a fantastic spec but that`s just crazy money. Mine is almost the identical spec and was roughly the same age and mileage as that when I bought it last year and it was 12k cheaper go figure.


----------



## Andy1a2b

ROBH49 said:


> Andy1a2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just seen this , looks very pricy and wasn't aware there was a Limitd Edition MK 3 TTRS.
> 
> https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified ... logcode=pp
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful car with a fantastic spec but that`s just crazy money. Mine is almost the identical spec and was roughly the same age and mileage as that when I bought it last year and it was 12k cheaper go figure.
Click to expand...

The ad says it's a private sale , looks very optimistic compared with what is out there , as you said , for many £ooos less


----------



## Shug750S

And the ad also says

Single Lady Owner since March

What does it matter if she's married or not? :lol:


----------



## ross_t_boss

Shug750S said:


> What does it matter if she's married or not? :lol:


Maybe it gets a few extra 'test pilots' going round for a ride and find out why it's worth paying the massive price 

Lovely car, but at about 15k overpriced. I presume they're using 'limited edition' to dress up 'pre-facelift model now out of production' :roll:


----------



## cliveju

Very few buyers ever go that deep on the options list when speccing a new car!


----------



## Glenc

You could buy a better spec'd used one from Audi right now for 10 grand less, seller is deluded, it will never go for that much.

Also makes you wonder why somebody has clearly bought a brand new car, spec'd it up to the eyeballs and then immediately put it up for sale?


----------



## Andy1a2b

Glenc said:


> You could buy a better spec'd used one from Audi right now for 10 grand less, seller is deluded, it will never go for that much.
> 
> Also makes you wonder why somebody has clearly bought a brand new car, spec'd it up to the eyeballs and then immediately put it up for sale?


Obviously dreaming or not checking what they are actually being priced at with a dealer who will do a PX. This one just popped up for under £50k and looks a decent spec, carbon brakes too but don't know if you'd want/need them for normal road use.

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified ... logcode=pp


----------



## DPG

Voted the best "Supercar on the Planet under £100K"

REALLY !


----------



## Toshiba

The Audi RS "Exclusive" is a winner at that price.. wait, no... maybe not.
Or is it just ARSE for short?


----------



## ZephyR2

Just noticed that the much hated standard wheels on the RS - the 19" '5-arm polygon' wheels - are available as a £2450 option on the A8. I wonder if they've had many takers.


----------



## tt3600

Video of the Golf R on the ring with the 5 cylinder engine and twin oval pipes :?


----------



## MClaine55

Three weeks and 700 miles in to driving the RS and absolutely loving it. My old TT barely raised a second glance out on the road. With the RS it's a different story. I notice people of all ages who see it first take a lingering look. Some seem to like the car while others know what an RS is.

Giving a little throttle gets a few looks, but when you bring on the noise (not big revs as it's being run in carefully) it does tend to turn heads. I keep an eye out for those with bad intent. Some idiots come up very close behind in their lesser motors and seem to enjoy overtaking. It takes a lot of restraint not to gun it a bit, but I take pleasure in knowing if I wanted to, I could leave them for dust. Glad I got a 2 channel dashcam for any shenanigans. I don't bother competing also as I wish to keep a clean licence.

Really enjoy the manual change down sounds but it catches me out as a previous stronic I drove would revert to the previous drive mode after a short time but have to remember to do it myself on the RS.


----------



## powerplay

Glad you're enjoying the car - I often get told by various people, particularly at work, that it sounds awesome 

Getting a dashcam fitted is a wise move. A mate of mine took delivery of his brand new Merc E class last month. Just a couple of days ago he returned to it in a car park to see, integrated in the Merc dash display, a warning message about a detected collision!

This is what he had to say



> Reviewing the footage for the time stated revealed a woman driving a 10 year old battered Peugeot pulling into the car parking space behind us and crashing straight into the back of our car. A kid then exits the car, flinging the rear door straight into another car parked in the adjoining space. Our car is not even 4 weeks old and already has been hit by someone who simply doesn't give a toss about other people's property. As with previous instances we've had no note left - however this time they will not get away with it as we have the whole incident, registration and driver on film. Dash cams well worth the money already!


So you really can't be too careful :?


----------



## MClaine55

Thanks, parking mode works well, not that I've needed to review anything so far. Splashed out on the largish blackvue battery that had to go under the passenger seat! Seems to last ok but the car sits mostly at home, but you never know!


----------



## Photoscubaman

I picked mine up Saturday. Nogaro blue.

Have noticed kids riding bikes craning their necks back.

Love the sound start up.

Running it in gentle too so in comfort mode most time.

If you flick gearleaver down puts it into sports mode. Nice little exhaust pop follows.


----------



## MClaine55

Looks nice. Were the wheels black from factory or done at the dealer?


----------



## Photoscubaman

The Dealer. It was a car they specked yourselves. They are 19" not 20" i actually prefer the slightly more practicality as will need to run winter tyres.


----------



## Glenc

Photoscubaman said:


> I picked mine up Saturday. Nogaro blue.
> 
> Have noticed kids riding bikes craning their necks back.
> 
> Love the sound start up.
> 
> Running it in gentle too so in comfort mode most time.
> 
> If you flick gearleaver down puts it into sports mode. Nice little exhaust pop follows.


Just curious was that the TTRS they had in Audi Teeside? They had an exact same spec TTRS spec in their show room a few weeks ago, even had the alloys coloured the same as yours too. It looks stunning


----------



## ajayp

Just traded up and loving it, so much better then the MK2


----------



## Photoscubaman

Yes. I negociated a very good price on it.
I looked all over on carwow and ended up getting from the local dealer non carwow.


----------



## moro anis

Well done ajay. I hope you'll be as happy as I am with mine. An awesome car.


----------



## ajayp

moro anis said:


> Well done ajay. I hope you'll be as happy as I am with mine. An awesome car.


Hi Moroanis,

Thanks and good to hear from you buddy! The only thing which I will need to get use to is the switch from roadster to Coupé.

Other then that, I am in love!


----------



## moro anis

Sure. If you think the RS Coupe sounds good, an RS Roadster with the roof down and sports exhaust is even better IMO of course :lol:


----------



## powerplay

I prefer the practicality of the coupe but can appreciate how mega the roadster must sound.

I usually have the rear seats down to aid in the aural pleasure


----------



## ajayp

moro anis said:


> Sure. If you think the RS Coupe sounds good, an RS Roadster with the roof down and sports exhaust is even better IMO of course :lol:


TBH, I think my MK2 sounded louder and different both with the roof up or down. I am hoping since the car is new the sound will follow as the miles go up and get better and louder.

The deal I got was on the Coupe hence I went with it, had a roadster been available then I would have definitely gone for it.


----------



## ajayp

powerplay said:


> I prefer the practicality of the coupe but can appreciate how mega the roadster must sound.
> 
> I usually have the rear seats down to aid in the aural pleasure


Hi Powerplay,

I don't need the practically and roadster would be my preference, but the deal was on the brand new coupe and I had to go for it.

Think I will try the seat trick too!


----------



## ross_t_boss

powerplay said:


> I prefer the practicality of the coupe but can appreciate how mega the roadster must sound.
> 
> I usually have the rear seats down to aid in the aural pleasure


I found just taking the parcel shelf pieces out made a big difference! So much so that I haven't put them back in now :lol:

It gets louder with a bit a few miles on it too, I'm at 3k now, had a few comments that I've done something to make it louder - find myself pulling into the neighbourhood in Standard mode if it's late now


----------



## MClaine55

For an early first engine oil change when running in, rather than wait for a notification from the Audi gods, what mileage do people recommend changing the oil to help the engine last longer?


----------



## powerplay

Given the rate at which these engines consume oil, I'd suggest no later that 5-6k miles


----------



## bainsyboy

Mines stopped drinking oil now 
I've done 14k in mine and haven't changed the oil. Oil change due in December with the cars first service.
Does anybody know if the car has a chain cam belt, as pretty certain that the last tt I had was chain belt?


----------



## brittan

The cams are chain driven as is the oil pump.


----------



## bainsyboy

Thanks brittan


----------



## powerplay

bainsyboy said:


> Mines stopped drinking oil now
> I've done 14k in mine and haven't changed the oil. Oil change due in December with the cars first service.
> Does anybody know if the car has a chain cam belt, as pretty certain that the last tt I had was chain belt?


Mine was done on its first service also but that was at 7.5k miles.

I was talking with the tech afterwards and he indicated it was definitely a good thing the oil was changed when it was :lol:


----------



## MClaine55

Oh dear, and there was me thinking about 1000 - 1200 miles !


----------



## moro anis

Imagination or not, it seemed when I got to 2k miles it suddenly got louder and crisper. It was as if the parameters changed. Imagination or not, love it :mrgreen:


----------



## s3dbw

I have a completely different experience re oil consumption, this is my third 5 cylinder equipped car, having previously had 2 RS3's. In all that time the only oil that ever went into any of the engines was at service. None of them, including the current engine which is still fairly new have ever used oil the way some people describe on this post.


----------



## MClaine55

moro anis said:


> Imagination or not, it seemed when I got to 2k miles it suddenly got louder and crisper. It was as if the parameters changed. Imagination or not, love it :mrgreen:


Thanks, I'm looking forward to bringing on more noise. Not sure my neighbours will. I find the engine appears to run fast and consequently loud on a cold start, then revs and volume levels subside after a short while. Being a bit paranoid, I turn off stop/start until the oil temp is around 80 degrees and that equates to about 4 miles.


----------



## digital_dreamer

Stop-start is always off on mine! Can't stand it.


----------



## ajayp

MClaine55 said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagination or not, it seemed when I got to 2k miles it suddenly got louder and crisper. It was as if the parameters changed. Imagination or not, love it :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm looking forward to bringing on more noises.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## ajayp

This whole running in until 1500 miles is killing me.......!!!

Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## ross_t_boss

Read it in German instead, it says 1500km 

It's a bit painful yes but as I think I put on fb, once you have about 500 miles start tickling it a bit harder and revving higher until you're not holding back at all around 900 miles. Break-in goes both ways and it needs some beans, just for shorter periods.


----------



## ajayp

ross_t_boss said:


> Read it in German instead, it says 1500km
> 
> It's a bit painful yes but as I think I put on fb, once you have about 500 miles start tickling it a bit harder and revving higher until you're not holding back at all around 900 miles. Break-in goes both ways and it needs some beans, just for shorter periods.


Hey mate, yep you did and that's exactly what I have been doing.

Currently just got to 300miles, not had to drive much due to work and being away.
But the weather is good, gonna clean the wheels and go for a spin!


----------



## Mark Pred

s3dbw said:


> I have a completely different experience re oil consumption, this is my third 5 cylinder equipped car, having previously had 2 RS3's. In all that time the only oil that ever went into any of the engines was at service. None of them, including the current engine which is still fairly new have ever used oil the way some people describe on this post.


But how many miles a year are you doing? My 8v RS3 needed regular tops ups every few months. I was doing 23,000 miles a year at the time... 80% of that was motorway driving.


----------



## s3dbw

Mark Pred said:


> s3dbw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a completely different experience re oil consumption, this is my third 5 cylinder equipped car, having previously had 2 RS3's. In all that time the only oil that ever went into any of the engines was at service. None of them, including the current engine which is still fairly new have ever used oil the way some people describe on this post.
> 
> 
> 
> But how many miles a year are you doing? My 8v RS3 needed regular tops ups every few months. I was doing 23,000 miles a year at the time... 80% of that was motorway driving.
Click to expand...

About 20K a year


----------



## moro anis

Re oil topping up, I checked mine for the first time yesterday.

I've now done 2600 miles and needed to add 400ml. Didn't think that was too bad but not something I've ever had to do to a TT or TTS. This is my first RS however,


----------



## moro anis

Well done ajayp re running in. I believe it will pay dividends whereas some don't. Essential if you're going to keep the car and irresponsible if not.

Now I await the backlash :wink:


----------



## ajayp

moro anis said:


> Well done ajayp re running in. I believe it will pay dividends whereas some don't. Essential if you're going to keep the car and irresponsible if not.
> 
> Now I await the backlash :wink:


Morning Moro anis,

Thanks mate, got her to 501 miles as I pulled up home yesterday 

Car, opps sorry TT lover here so always all efforts and thoughts go towards what's best for the car.
This is the best TT not to mention the only new one that I have bought, the plan is for it to be a keeper.


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender




----------



## KevC

TTRS didn't do too badly


----------



## tt3600

WORLD'S GREATEST DRAG RACE 8!


----------



## tt3600

1/4 mile. Who wins 911 997 Turbo or Audi TT RS?


----------



## leopard

Teh, Teh, Rezzer vs ancient 997 (2007).

Lets examine this a little bit closer.

Looking at the chart, 997 is slower over the 1/4 but faster to 200kmh.

The 2018 Porsche 4S is faster over everything, so that's the one to have.

The outcome is a bit like the Dad's vs the kids on a school open day :lol:

Interestingly the S3 had everything beat up to 
100kmh  including the Rezzer


----------



## powerplay

These guys designed and 3D printed their own replacement throttle body, had it machined and tested on dyno and seemed to make a good amount of power increase over stock.


----------



## The Pretender

powerplay said:


> These guys designed and 3D printed their own replacement throttle body, had it machined and tested on dyno and seemed to make a good amount of power increase over stock.


OEM engines have a lot of bottlenecks that can be improved.


----------



## The Pretender

What about a nice green one. :mrgreen:


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender

Still prefer a TT RS without fixed rear spoiler. :wink:


----------



## ajayp

The Pretender said:


>


Love the rims on this, any ideas what they are chaps?


----------



## The Pretender

ajayp said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the rims on this, any ideas what they are chaps?
Click to expand...

Audi TT 20" wheel with different colour.


----------



## powerplay

ajayp said:


> Love the rims on this, any ideas what they are chaps?


20" x 9.0J 10-Y-spoke


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender




----------



## DPG

The Pretender said:


>


Love it


----------



## The Pretender

"Strebenkreuz" Audi Sport.


----------



## ajayp

The Pretender said:


> "Strebenkreuz" Audi Sport.


Fantastic, any idea where we can buy this?


----------



## The Pretender

ajayp said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Strebenkreuz" Audi Sport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic, any idea where we can buy this?
Click to expand...

At the Audi dealer, Audi Sport Performance Parts. :wink:


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender




----------



## The Pretender

Alex_S said:


> I had a larger Forge Intercooler fitted as the temperatures start to get a bit toasty after 480bhp with the standard intercooler. No change to the DP or Cat as the standard equipment is apparently very good and the Cat is huge. Would be looking at an additional 10-15bhp taking it to around 520bhp with a Stage 2+ tune.


The TT RS 8S intercooler is already a improvement over the TT RS 8J intercooler, but still to small.

If you want cool, then i prefer the "WAGNER AUDI TTRS 8S EVO 3 COMPETITION INTERCOOLER". :mrgreen:


----------



## RuuTT

The Pretender said:


>


Will be interesting to see what they will do once the facelift arrives, front bumper has to be adjusted



The Pretender said:


> ajayp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Strebenkreuz" Audi Sport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic, any idea where we can buy this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the Audi dealer, Audi Sport Performance Parts. :wink:
Click to expand...

 For € 4000 if I see the price correctly on the back window on the photo


----------



## The Pretender

RuuTT said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Strebenkreuz" Audi Sport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For € 4000 if I see the price correctly on the back window on the photo
Click to expand...

Yes, € 4.000,- :mrgreen:


----------



## The Pretender

TT RS, Nardo Grey, Ceramic Brake upgrade, R8 wheels. :mrgreen:





































Better Pictures. :mrgreen:


----------



## The Pretender

R8 wheels.


----------



## ROBH49

The Pretender said:


> R8 wheels.
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1


Lovely looking wheels and they look great on the RS, just an absolute nightmare to clean so its a no from me.


----------



## Mark Pred

ROBH49 said:


> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> R8 wheels.
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely looking wheels and they look great on the RS, just an absolute nightmare to clean so its a no from me.
Click to expand...

How do you come to that conclusion? I'd say they'd be a doddle to clean - I had the 20" Y spokes on my last TTS and it would take me about ten minutes to do all four wheels - that's a contactless wash with pre-treatment iron/fallout remover, e.g. Gtechniq W6, pressure wash off, let it dwell for 5 minutes and then snow foam, dwell... rinse off... and the wheels would almost be spotless before I even have to touch them. I'd coat them after washing/drying with a spray wax, usually a wipe on/wipe off like AF Glisten or Poorboys wheel wax, that way the brake dust and grime sticks to the coating, not the alloy. They stay clean much longer as well, as do the callipers, which I also wax coat. Just saying, do it right and any alloy is very easy to clean and keep clean


----------



## powerplay

Mark Pred said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pretender said:
> 
> 
> 
> R8 wheels.
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely looking wheels and they look great on the RS, just an absolute nightmare to clean so its a no from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you come to that conclusion? I'd say they'd be a doddle to clean - I had the 20" Y spokes on my last TTS and it would take me about ten minutes to do all four wheels - that's a contactless wash with pre-treatment iron/fallout remover, e.g. Gtechniq W6, pressure wash off, let it dwell for 5 minutes and then snow foam, dwell... rinse off... and the wheels would almost be spotless before I even have to touch them. I'd coat them after washing/drying with a spray wax, usually a wipe on/wipe off like AF Glisten or Poorboys wheel wax, that way the brake dust and grime sticks to the coating, not the alloy. They stay clean much longer as well, as do the callipers, which I also wax coat. Just saying, do it right and any alloy is very easy to clean and keep clean
Click to expand...

I think it comes down to what you call "clean" and how anal you are :lol:

I wouldn't want those wheels for the exact same reason. The mk2 rotors were the easiest wheels I've had for cleaning, the mk3 7 spoke fuglies are a bit more fiddly but a lot easier than the 20 spoke.

Wheels might look clean at a glance and various products as you mention do a good job of making the vast majority of dirt and grime come off with a pressure washer.

However no matter what I clean and protect my wheels with over time there always accumulates spots on the inside that require a bit of manual elbow grease and tar remover. There are places on those 20s you just can't get to eg the back of the spokes! When I clean my wheels I clean them fully front to back, not just what you can see. With those 20 spokes I wouldn't be able to get my hand and brush/sponge in there to reach to the back and definitely wouldn't be able to wipe the inside rim of the alloy which I can do with the 5/7 spoke wheels. I spend at least 10 minutes per wheel cleaning and drying (excl. soaking time) - but I know it's properly clean.

Also usually post-washing, after the first drive a lot of brownish dust accumulates on the inside of the rims from water etc that hadn't dried off especially this time of year, I can just get a cloth and easily wipe the inside of the wheel by hand then they're good until the next wash. Can't to that with those 20s, it would drive my OCD nuts


----------



## Mark Pred

Yeah, I do get what you're saying. In my case, very anal would probably cover it  I love detailing as much as I do driving my cars... contactless wash this morning - just sprayed with iron/fallout remover, snow foam and then a quick blast with the pressure washer and this is what my wheels look like (6 days/550 miles since last wash BTW)  Then wiped them dry, quick squirt of wax, buff off. Didn't need to get wheel brushes out today...


----------



## no name

The Pretender said:


>


 :? Good god, did it rear end a focus RS :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Pretender

19" wheels look so much better on the TT RS IMHO.


----------



## The Pretender

*OZ Ares, Forged, Race Gold.*


----------



## ross_t_boss

I can't say I like the gold, but I must admit a dirty brushed bronze on black looks pretty nice. I saw a set that made me consider going that route rather than Gunmetal, need to figure out what rim to get for the summer.


----------



## The Pretender




----------



## moro anis

Nice one. Can you buy them?


----------



## powerplay

Need to see this stuff on the facelift for the full Halfords effect!


----------



## ZephyR2

powerplay said:


> Need to see this stuff on the facelift for the full Halfords effect!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## ROBH49

I do love the rear wing and would not hesitate putting one on my car, just don't think selling my left testie is an option. :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Pretender

*Road Angel.*
Lowered, black wheels, Ceramic brakes. power upgrade. :mrgreen:


----------



## JimmyG1972

psglas said:


> I think I'm going to order one up. You even get a complimentary t-shirt.
> 
> https://www.hg-motorsport.de/shop/produ ... RS-8S.html


Hi PSGLAS,

I've got one of these, the only one I'm aware of the UK, and it is a monster. Modest power gains (no more than 10bhp) over my MTM tune, but it is the business for clearing a path in front of you!

Also can be switched off when arriving home or leaving early so as not to upset the neighbours!


----------



## captainhero17

Sounds like a nice review.


----------



## leopard

captainhero17 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwoJi0HxQIc
> 
> Sounds like a nice review.


Message I'm getting is cut the crap and get a M2 cs


----------



## captainhero17

leopard said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwoJi0HxQIc
> 
> Sounds like a nice review.
> 
> 
> 
> Message I'm getting is cut the crap and get a M2 cs
Click to expand...

More or less.   
But to be fair they did nail the "niche" part. The TT is very cult car. That you either love or hate. You are either TT guy or you are not.


----------



## Mark Pred

leopard said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwoJi0HxQIc
> 
> Sounds like a nice review.
> 
> 
> 
> Message I'm getting is cut the crap and get a M2 cs
Click to expand...

I have driven two M2 Comps now - not impressed at all... very dated interior, dirty great steering wheel from I assume a bus of some description, poor tech, looks are questionable - especially the horrible ball bag of an exhaust hanging down at the back... then yeah, all very lively which is fun, but not on a public road thanks. In the wet, as it was on my second drive, MEIN GOTT it was just awful and it rains a lot in the UK. Fuel consumption was hideous and well, BMW dealers is another thing that comes to mind, after bad experiences with an M3 I once owned. I'll take the Vorsprung durch Technik thanks.


----------



## leopard

Mark Pred said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwoJi0HxQIc
> 
> Sounds like a nice review.
> 
> 
> 
> Message I'm getting is cut the crap and get a M2 cs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have driven two M2 Comps now - not impressed at all... very dated interior, dirty great steering wheel from I assume a bus of some description, poor tech, looks are questionable - especially the horrible ball bag of an exhaust hanging down at the back... then yeah, all very lively which is fun, but not on a public road thanks. In the wet, as it was on my second drive, MEIN GOTT it was just awful and it rains a lot in the UK. Fuel consumption was hideous and well, BMW dealers is another thing that comes to mind, after bad experiences with an M3 I once owned. I'll take the Vorsprung durch Technik thanks.
Click to expand...

You're of course wrong. The M2 competition is better in every way than any tt whether it's styling, driving dynamics or the dealership experience. The ballbag exhaust you refer to just reinforces the fact that the M2 has a bigger set of bollocks then the RS :lol: and that's just a taster until the CS comes along next year...
Gruss gott


----------



## griffster

I have driven two M2 Comps now - not impressed at all... very dated interior, dirty great steering wheel from I assume a bus of some description, poor tech, looks are questionable - especially the horrible ball bag of an exhaust hanging down at the back... then yeah, all very lively which is fun, but not on a public road thanks. In the wet, as it was on my second drive, MEIN GOTT it was just awful and it rains a lot in the UK. Fuel consumption was hideous and well, BMW dealers is another thing that comes to mind, after bad experiences with an M3 I once owned. I'll take the Vorsprung durch Technik thanks.[/quote]

You're of course wrong. The M2 competition is better in every way than any tt whether it's styling, driving dynamics or the dealership experience. The ballbag exhaust you refer to just reinforces the fact that the M2 has a bigger set of bollocks then the RS :lol: and that's just a taster until the CS comes along next year...
Gruss gott [/quote]

remind me....which Forum is this.................?!


----------



## leopard

griffster said:


> remind me....which Forum is this.................?!


The "tt fanboy" forum :lol:


----------



## captainhero17

Lol mates,
The review was actually quite fair to the car. They praised the right stuff and criticized the right ones too.

From what I got and what the lads in the video said. The m2 was more fun (ofc rwd). But even they said that m2 would be more fun on track. While TT is more stable and planted and easily a better car to drive all year around (given the quattro). They also said that TT is more beginner friendly. And I will back that up. As it is very safe and allows you to be an idiot while still saving your dumbass if you get in to trouble while trying to impress that girl or your bar fly friends. Hahaha

The m2 does feel looks wise like a "mulet" choice. As in its more wild and less refined. I was actually quite happy with their review.

P.s- Is it me or has this forum turned in to a gunpowder storage and we are just throwing matches thru the windows?


----------



## Blade Runner

leopard said:


> griffster said:
> 
> 
> 
> remind me....which Forum is this.................?!
> 
> 
> 
> The "tt fanboy" forum :lol:
Click to expand...

.. of which you are a member. Given that nearly all your comments on the TT seem to be negative ones, maybe this is your chance to come clean and admit why you are on here..?


----------



## leopard

Blade Runner said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> griffster said:
> 
> 
> 
> remind me....which Forum is this.................?!
> 
> 
> 
> The "tt fanboy" forum :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .. of which you are a member. Given that nearly all your comments on the TT seem to be negative ones, maybe this is your chance to come clean and admit why you are on here..?
Click to expand...

I was going to answer this with the derision it deserves but will refrain from doing so.

Just because you own something Mr.Bladerunner, doesn't mean that you have to wax lyrical about it. Curtailment of objective opinion is quite stifling.

I am aware this may be at odds with your appreciative enthusiasm for the subject at hand but sometimes a Spade is just a Spade


----------



## Mark Pred

Just answer the fellas question - how hard can it be? Interested to know as well...


----------



## captainhero17

The main points of the review make sense to me.
I personally bought the regular TT because I lacked $$ for a decent BMW 4 with good kit and engine.
Used TT seemed like a good fun for your buck. And I am happy with it.
That is not to say that BMW is not more fun to drive.
Audi was always, sterile in design, a dab of futuristic and a whole lot of tech and unbeatable Quattro system.
Like I said before TT is the best car for going fast with out killing yourself. Because the car is always aware of your stupidity. Unlike BMW who is usually your sidekick when you are about to end up in a hospital. Hahah


----------



## leopard

captainhero17 said:


> The main points of the review make sense to me.
> I personally bought the regular TT because I lacked $$ for a decent BMW 4 with good kit and engine.
> Used TT seemed like a good fun for your buck. And I am happy with it.
> That is not to say that BMW is not more fun to drive.
> Audi was always, sterile in design, a dab of futuristic and a whole lot of tech and unbeatable Quattro system.
> Like I said before TT is the best car for going fast with out killing yourself. Because the car is always aware of your stupidity. Unlike BMW who is usually your sidekick when you are about to end up in a hospital. Hahah


I agree with most of what you say, but agree more with the sentiments of the review.

I'll say it once as I've already said it before, I've had all the tt's from mk1>>mk3 and they've all felt front wheel biased, nose heavy and they all suffer from understeer.They can be quick from A to B as a point and squirt and give you a false sense of security in bad weather but they're no sports car.

The RS is hesitant, read turbo lagged below 2.5k rpm, the tts less so, the plain vanilla 2.0 ltr having the best spool up.

For plain driving dynamics like the video reiterates you can't beat a front engined rear wheel drive car for driving satisfaction. If you put one into a tree well, that's idiocy and driving error. At present and of course imo the BMW M2 competition is the best car in it's price bracket, period. It has a better chassis, better engine (than the RS) and handles better, even the mapping and displays are sharper compared to the almost grainy cluttered graphics in the tt. The dealers seem to give a shit too.

Edit: The seats are better and don't fall apart and the windows don't stick in the Winter, at least my last M2's windows didn't compared to Mrs.L's tt :lol:

I'll be around until I know how the mk4 pans out, if it's more of the same then I'll be off but at my convenience.

Whether people disagree with this is, is up to them but I say it as I see it and have no loyalty to any brand...


----------



## kevin#34

agree for engine power and sound, handling and overall excitement....
....but totally disagree for dashboard and interior


----------



## leopard

Have you even compared the BMW's idrive clarity to the virtual cockpit ? Not to mention functionality...


----------



## ZephyR2

I think Audi have pretty clearly signalled that there won't be a Mk4 TT so don't hold your breath on that one,

I've not seen the iDrive system yet but by all accounts it's another step up from the VC. But bearing in mind that the TT had one of the very first digital cockpits back in 2014, and that technology moves on at a pace, its would be expected that newer models like the Z4 with its iDrive will have improved the tech significantly.

The fact that the TT and most Audis drive with a widely recognised sterile feel isn't a fault or a failing. They are designed to be like that. Audi's market is rooted in sporty looking cars, some of which have sporty like performance, along with a touch of luxury. They are designed to meet that point in the market where owners wants those sporty features but aren't necessarily too bothered about outright performance and edge of your seat handling. A market they have succeeded in filling for many years. If you're looking for a true dynamic driving experience look elsewhere.


----------



## leopard

ZephyR2 said:


> But bearing in mind that the TT had one of the very first digital cockpits back in 2014


Not even remotely close, you're forgetting the Astra GTE of around 1988 vintage 












ZephyR2 said:


> The fact that the TT and most Audis drive with a widely recognised sterile feel isn't a fault or a failing. They are designed to be like that.


Of course they are lol, try telling Audi and the dreamers on here. I'm pretty sure they'll beg to differ


----------



## kevin#34

well, a friend of mine let me drove his '17 M2, and seats, dashboard, steering wheel and overall interior not comparable at all even with TT base model.. 
'19 YM _competition _ interior have been improved, but not fair to compare a 2014 car with 2019 one, I think



leopard said:


> Have you even compared the BMW's idrive clarity to the virtual cockpit ? Not to mention functionality...


----------



## powerplay

https://www.goapr.com/products/tcu_upgrade_dq500.html


----------



## JimmyG1972

JimmyG1972 said:


> psglas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to order one up. You even get a complimentary t-shirt.
> 
> https://www.hg-motorsport.de/shop/produ ... RS-8S.html
> 
> 
> 
> Hi PSGLAS,
> 
> I've got one of these, the only one I'm aware of the UK, and it is a monster. Modest power gains (no more than 10bhp) over my MTM tune, but it is the business for clearing a path in front of you!
> 
> Also can be switched off when arriving home or leaving early so as not to upset the neighbours!
Click to expand...

All, I've just removed my HG Motorsport Bull-x/Ego-X exhaust. Its currently sat at QST in Haywards Heath (Sussex).

After I switched from MTM Cantronic to APR, and dropped in a Milltek decat downpipe, the HG system became INCREDIBLY loud, and so I've removed it, replacing it with my Audi Sport Exhaust from the factory and fitting a sports cat instead.

Performance seems hugely improved with the APR tune, but if anyone wants to offer something for the HG motorsport exhaust (which is a beautiful piece of German engineering) is can be viewed on Ebay here:

http://ebay.us/nmLjbd?cmpnId=5338273189

Will post MTM Cantronic there too shortly if anyone's after a bargain.


----------



## ross_t_boss

JimmyG1972 said:


> [
> All, I've just removed my HG Motorsport Bull-x/Ego-X exhaust. Its currently sat at QST in Haywards Heath (Sussex).
> 
> After I switched from MTM Cantronic to APR, and dropped in a Milltek decat downpipe, the HG system became INCREDIBLY loud, and so I've removed it, replacing it with my Audi Sport Exhaust from the factory and fitting a sports cat instead.


You're the second person I've spoken to this week who has removed an aftermarket cat-back system and re-fitted the stock Sport backbox, preferring less volume and more 'character'. The downpipe make a nice difference for me although I opted to keep a 200-cell cat in the secondary position, which does mute it.


----------



## ross_t_boss

leopard said:


> The RS is hesitant, read turbo lagged below 2.5k rpm, the tts less so, the plain vanilla 2.0 ltr having the best spool up.


I don't think we've driven the same RS? The only circumstance where it feels laggy is intentionally. Like lugging it up a hill in 7th in 'M' at 2000rpm so you can say "wow look at the turbo lag, its awful".

My wife's Golf R picks up about 200rpm sooner, but feels and sounds limp in comparison. Comparing to say a V8T in an M5/RS6 then year it feels unresponsive flooring it below 3000rpm. Easily solved with a click of that left paddle.

On BMW comparison... the engine is undoubtedly the star of the RS, I'd take it over any BMW engine for noise and character. That's not to say the BMW engines aren't good - I just don't like them for noise and character. I'd have the BMW seats and iDrive hands down but I do prefer the RS dash and trim. I would say my biggest frustration is that I find the idrive more intuitive, easier to use and just works. Obviously this all comes down to personal preferences, having spent alot of miles behind the wheel in Audi and BMW both have their + and -.


----------



## PJ.

You're the second person I've spoken to this week who has removed an aftermarket cat-back system and re-fitted the stock Sport backbox, preferring less volume and more 'character'. The downpipe make a nice difference for me although I opted to keep a 200-cell cat in the secondary position, which does mute it.[/quote]

Which brand of downpipe and secondary sports cats did you opt for ? Do you think it will pass an MOT with the primary cat replaced by two secondary sports cats?


----------



## leopard

ross_t_boss said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> The RS is hesitant, read turbo lagged below 2.5k rpm, the tts less so, the plain vanilla 2.0 ltr having the best spool up.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we've driven the same RS? The only circumstance where it feels laggy is intentionally. Like lugging it up a hill in 7th in 'M' at 2000rpm so you can say "wow look at the turbo lag, its awful".
> 
> My wife's Golf R picks up about 200rpm sooner, but feels and sounds limp in comparison. Comparing to say a V8T in an M5/RS6 then year it feels unresponsive flooring it below 3000rpm. Easily solved with a click of that left paddle.
> 
> On BMW comparison... the engine is undoubtedly the star of the RS, I'd take it over any BMW engine for noise and character. That's not to say the BMW engines aren't good - I just don't like them for noise and character. I'd have the BMW seats and iDrive hands down but I do prefer the RS dash and trim. I would say my biggest frustration is that I find the idrive more intuitive, easier to use and just works. Obviously this all comes down to personal preferences, having spent alot of miles behind the wheel in Audi and BMW both have their + and -.
Click to expand...

The 2.5ltr still spools up slower than it's siblings because of the larger turbocharger. It's camouflaged by the low ratio seven speed box.

The BMW straight six is technically a better and more refined engine, more power and torque for starters and has an extra turbocharger. It spools significantly quicker than the Audi unit
= less lag.

The Audi trim is possibly more upmarket in a fashion (esque) kind of way but I take this to be mean more brittle, it's as if the interior and material make up is somehow making up for the inadequacies of the engineering.

Noise and character are subjective though I'll concede that the five cylinder unit does sound good in an off beat, out of balance kind of way...


----------



## Steve9

Here's a table I posted a while back on another forum, with the car journalists' rankings of the usual suspects -TTRS, M2 and 718. Surprising is the lack on consistency although the TTRS never wins on the UK - that's about the only consistent observation. TTRS seems to fare better in Germany and other countries where hanging the tail out is less of a performance criterion. Links to reviews at the bottom










1	https://www.autobild.de/artikel/audi-tt ... 16567.html
2	https://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/tes ... 2018-test/
3	https://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/tes ... an-s-test/
4	https://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/tes ... udi-tt-rs/
5	https://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/tes ... an-s-test/
6	https://www.evo.co.uk/group-tests/19053 ... -vs-bmw-m2
7	https://www.topgear.com/car-news/review ... s-bmw-m2#1
8	https://www.caradvice.com.au/565860/aud ... omparison/
9	https://www.autozeitung.de/audi-tt-rs-r ... 1551.html#
10	https://www.autozeitung.de/audi-tt-rs-b ... 40192.html
11	https://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/9 ... -boxster-s
12	https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/au ... erm-review


----------



## newguy

I think I read most of this thread when in lock down!

I decided in last years lock down I would sell the track car (Radical SR3 RSX) which had little use over the last 2 years and get a daily driver that was fun. TT RS MK3 was high on the list after being a passenger in my friends for the first time, however so was an Aston N430, R8, Cayman GT4, Cayman GTS. I went through various options in my head which involved keep the Radical and BMW Company Car 330e M, but then the Radical still didn't get used so thought I'm 100% selling it and decided I should go back to a Porsche 981 Cayman GTS, and I was so close between a GTS and GT4 having had a GTS previously. But then I thought would I want to daily those cars, can I practically use them as a daily and as I our first child on the way this summer if I need too can I transport the kid. It came down to a big NO those cars aren't really practical and I'll just end up using my wife Macan for most trips where I need space which defeated the object of a daily fun car. I really didn't want a 3rd car sat in the garage again for fun use as they just don't get used enough.

So I went for a 2018 RS. At first I was not sure I made the right decision, it's certainly not a delicate sports car like the 981 chassis, the driving position wasn't working for me, the car just didn't flow. I could see where the jurno's were coming from. However now I've been using it for a few weeks I realise yes its not a true sports car, but I don't think its trying to be that. Come rain or shine I can use it and its got the grip and not on edge all the time, the interior is fantastic and its a really nice place to be, its got all the modern bits I'd want, the engine is great, its really a master piece and I have had the Porsche Flat 6, Ferrari V8s etc, its a great engine. I've got a driving position setup now and used to it, its not perfect but everything is a compromise when looking for a daily sports car, I don't think it exists in true fashion there will always be a compromise.

I'm really enjoying using the RS as a daily, I live out in the sticks and the roads are always fun. I held of on the PPF for a month as I wasn't really sure I was going to bond with it, but I have and its here to stay.

Summary, not sure there is another car that does everything the TTRS does which is a small coupe, if you want a sports car go buy a Cayman, if you want an all rounder that you can use every day and get stuff in the boot etc the RS is the one. The jurno's will always miss the point of what the RS offers, for them the priority is all about the driving feel, not about being practical also.


----------



## mecl

newguy said:


> Summary, not sure there is another car that does everything the TTRS does which is a small coupe, if you want a sports car go buy a Cayman, if you want an all rounder that you can use every day and get stuff in the boot etc the RS is the one. The jurno's will always miss the point of what the RS offers, for them the priority is all about the driving feel, not about being practical also.


This is exactly what attracted me to the RS over a 718 (well that, and I'm not paying that kind of money for a dull 4 banger). I can only run one car, and every so often I need to get stuff in the boot.

That it can make be grin like a loon when I press the loud pedal is also a plus.


----------

